# Coachies: Post Your Non Coach Purchases Here!



## tonij2000

I haven't bought another label since I fell in love with Coach a few months ago. Dying to see what others are getting! I actually sold a lot to finance my Coach collection but I have LV, Treesje, Gryson, LP, F+C, Botkier, Goldenbleu, Jenny Yuen, Kale, RM and 1 Tylie Malibu.


----------



## The Artist

I do love these!! Dooney and Bourke Florentine Satchels.....Ostrich and Dusty Blue!!!
LOVE, LOVE the leather!!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

The Artist said:
			
		

> I do love these!! Dooney and Bourke Florentine Satchels.....Ostrich and Dusty Blue!!!
> LOVE, LOVE the leather!!!!



 these are gorgeous! I just snagged one in red on sale and I'm debating - the leather and bag is amazing, I've been looking at them for a while now


----------



## crazyforcoach09

When I go to Orlando I hope the dooney outlets has some Florentine Satchels


----------



## The Artist

Yes, I am sucker for this bag!......this is the kind of leather I adore....like the 65th anniversary LEGACY leather from Coach....heavy, saddle-like!! I have these 2 colors and hoping maybe to snag the orange soon!!! This bag from DB is and will be a classic so if you like it you better get one!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

The Artist said:


> Yes, I am sucker for this bag!......this is the kind of leather I adore....like the 65th anniversary LEGACY leather from Coach....heavy, saddle-like!! I have these 2 colors and hoping maybe to snag the orange soon!!! This bag from DB is and will be a classic so if you like it you better get one!!!


 

I love ya blue and I love the red, and the saddle and hell ALL the colors


----------



## abbie001

I just got this bag last Thursday. I love it ! Its the regular size in Natural.


----------



## ponytail

WOW!! Those bags are beautiful!


----------



## ponytail

Here is the Fall scarecrow fob leatherprince made for  me. I posted this a while back but it got moved to another forum so not sure who saw it.


----------



## Hoya94

This is my lovely small d&b florentine satchel in natural. Love!!!!


----------



## cfca22

Can we only post DB?


----------



## Hoya94

cfca22 said:
			
		

> Can we only post DB?



I don't think so. I'd love to see others as well. It's just that the florentine bag is very "in" lately.


----------



## graebelle

I have been on a hiatus with coach lately and have been indulging in other designers, although, the new fall line has pulled me back into the arms of coach. Anyway, here are some of my goodies - balenciaga  giant velo gold Hamilton and silver


----------



## cfca22

Hoya94 said:


> I don't think so. I'd love to see others as well. It's just that the florentine bag is very "in" lately.



Perfect 

I would like to share my non Coach

*1) Balenciaga Part Time *

*2) LV Neverfull MM*

*3) LV Speedy 30*



Love them  thanks for letting me share


----------



## graebelle

Here are my recently acquired summer bags from lv- galliera and artsy in azur


----------



## rose10

The Artist said:


> I do love these!! Dooney and Bourke Florentine Satchels.....Ostrich and Dusty Blue!!!
> LOVE, LOVE the leather!!!!



That BLUE is HOT!


----------



## cfca22

graebelle said:


> I have been on a hiatus with coach lately and have been indulging in other designers, although, the new fall line has pulled me back into the arms of coach. Anyway, here are some of my goodies - balenciaga  giant velo gold Hamilton and silver


----------



## QueenLouis

ponytail said:
			
		

> Here is the Fall scarecrow fob leatherprince made for  me. I posted this a while back but it got moved to another forum so not sure who saw it.



I love Leatherprince. Here's some I got this year.


----------



## graebelle

QueenLouis said:


> I love Leatherprince. Here's some I got this year.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1788707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1788709



love those- too cute


----------



## The Artist

Thanks 'rose10'.......I love this blue bag......everytime I wear it I get stopped and thrown a compliment! DB did good with this bag!


----------



## bevie125

I'm so glad I'm not the only Coach cheater, LOL! Here are my non-Coach bags and wallets:

Burberry Fairby Shimmer Check Hobo







Burberry Fairby Shimmer Leather Hobo






Kate Spade Darien Stevie bag and Neda Wallet






Juicy Couture Riviera Turnlock bag with Scottie French wallet


----------



## whateve

I got this Kate Spade tote a few months ago.


----------



## whateve

The Artist said:


> I do love these!! Dooney and Bourke Florentine Satchels.....Ostrich and Dusty Blue!!!
> LOVE, LOVE the leather!!!!


I love the ostrich. I have been craving an ostrich bag for over a year. Coach never seems to make them.


----------



## bevie125

whateve said:


> I got this Kate Spade tote a few months ago.


 
I really like that Kate Spade bag!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

bevie125 said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only Coach cheater, LOL! Here are my non-Coach bags and wallets:
> 
> Burberry Fairby Shimmer Check Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Fairby Shimmer Leather Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeee this


----------



## tannedsilk

crazyforcoach09 said:


> bevie125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I'm not the only Coach cheater, LOL! Here are my non-Coach bags and wallets:
> 
> Burberry Fairby Shimmer Check Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Fairby Shimmer Leather Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeee this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do NOT need to get on the Burberry Train, I took a step and now dream in plaid lol
Click to expand...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tannedsilk said:


> crazyforcoach09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do NOT need to get on the Burberry Train, I took a step and now dream in plaid lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got that RIGHT!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## JaclynLoosemore

*My last couple months purchased..i love everything..thanks for letting me share*

Chanel Yen Caviar Wallet (im not a person who like to switch wallet in n out, lazy all i can say  thats why i love black wallet for now)





My new LV Mono Idylle, Elegie in Fusain (reminds me of Coach Isabelle, i mean the shape of the bags )





LV Wallet for my DH ~ Damier Graphite (a gift for him for being the best DH to me n a wonderful daddy to my 2 boys )





LV Mono Pochette





LV Splash High Boots (love her to pieces, very comfy)


----------



## JaclynLoosemore

graebelle said:


> Here are my recently acquired summer bags from lv- galliera and artsy in azur


 
Beautiful set there, great white summer bags...im thinking of custom made the Artsy in DE, not sure will she looks good in DE or not...


----------



## bagee

Lots of cute stuff!
A few of my favs
D&B in moss
Kate Spade Melinda
MK Bedford satchel


----------



## bagee

whateve said:
			
		

> I got this Kate Spade tote a few months ago.



Love this!


----------



## bagee

graebelle said:
			
		

> Here are my recently acquired summer bags from lv- galliera and artsy in azur



Love that Galleria!


----------



## bevie125

crazyforcoach09 said:


> bevie125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad I'm not the only Coach cheater, LOL! Here are my non-Coach bags and wallets:
> 
> Burberry Fairby Shimmer Check Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Fairby Shimmer Leather Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeee this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! She is was my first Burberry and my favorite!
Click to expand...


----------



## bevie125

crazyforcoach09 said:


> tannedsilk said:
> 
> 
> 
> You got that RIGHT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I so agree! That's how I got the second one, LOL. I had another but returned it, because I new I could get more Coach for one Burberry, ha!
Click to expand...


----------



## pinksparkles

Marc by Marc Jacobs totally turnlock strawberry cordial
Kate spade gold coast Elizabeth in scarlet


----------



## cfca22

Here are a few accessories


----------



## coachgirl555

The Artist said:


> I do love these!! Dooney and Bourke Florentine Satchels.....Ostrich and Dusty Blue!!!
> LOVE, LOVE the leather!!!!


Love these bags... I looked at them a few weeks ago & really think I need one....!


----------



## madnabsmom

The Artist said:


> I do love these!! Dooney and Bourke Florentine Satchels.....Ostrich and Dusty Blue!!!
> LOVE, LOVE the leather!!!!


 
Awesome Bags!!! I have the Florentine Satchel in Ostrich also and I love it!!! I scored on her, she was marked @ 50% off at Dillards last month and wasn't supposed to be, great day for me! Your Dusty Blue is so Pretty!


----------



## Woodranda

Here are some my non Coach items:


----------



## graebelle

JaclynLoosemore said:


> Beautiful set there, great white summer bags...im thinking of custom made the Artsy in DE, not sure will she looks good in DE or not...



Thanks- I find that their patterns are classic and really works well with various designs - I say DO IT


----------



## HappySilly

I have 3 Dooney's and none are the Florentine satchels, so I'm sad. LOL!! I did get an email about them from Doomey some time back and admired their design and shape.


----------



## graebelle

pinksparkles said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs totally turnlock strawberry cordial
> Kate spade gold coast Elizabeth in scarlet



LOVE THOSE- I seriously need some red in my collection- I having been eyeing the balenciaga in coquelicot and the carnelian color from coach in the candace


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HappySilly said:


> I have 3 Dooney's and none are the Florentine satchels, so I'm sad. LOL!! I did get an email about them from Doomey some time back and admired their design and shape.


 

OMG i got the same email - and I cant wait to find something good from the outlet at end of month....heck I might call my outlet to see what they have b4 i go 

I lve the florentine satchel


----------



## pinksparkles

graebelle said:


> LOVE THOSE- I seriously need some red in my collection- I having been eyeing the balenciaga in coquelicot and the carnelian color from coach in the candace



Thank you  That Kate Spade is a good red - not pink, not orange, and just bright enough. I havent seen the carnelian in person, but I did order the Candace in yellow and it should be arriving tomorrow. One can never go wrong with a nice red


----------



## crazyforcoach09

The Artist said:


> Yes, I am sucker for this bag!......this is the kind of leather I adore....like the 65th anniversary LEGACY leather from Coach....heavy, saddle-like!! I have these 2 colors and hoping maybe to snag the orange soon!!! This bag from DB is and will be a classic so if you like it you better get one!!!


 
Do you know the difference between florentine satchel and dillen satchel??>>


----------



## cfca22

Woodranda said:


> Here are some my non Coach items:



Wow love everything how are you liking the Eva and Odeon? Not sure if I want the odeon or a Bloomsbury


----------



## middie girl

Hoya94 said:


> This is my lovely small d&b florentine satchel in natural. Love!!!!


 I have this also. Love the smell of the leather.


----------



## Woodranda

cfca22 said:


> Wow love everything how are you liking the Eva and Odeon? Not sure if I want the odeon or a Bloomsbury



Thanks so much. I like the Eva, though I've only worn her once, went to a concert last month. The Odeon I really like as well. Even though its the PM, it holds quite a bit. Don't own the Bloomsbury, but I like really like the Damier Ebene print. Good luck with whatever you decide to get.


----------



## cfca22

Woodranda said:


> Thanks so much. I like the Eva, though I've only worn her once, went to a concert last month. The Odeon I really like as well. Even though its the PM, it holds quite a bit. Don't own the Bloomsbury, but I like really like the Damier Ebene print. Good luck with whatever you decide to get.



Thank you


----------



## whateve

My one and only Fendi:


----------



## pursemate

Here are mine:

Michael Kors Gold Python Gia




Michael Michael Kors Fulton




Michael Michael Kors Bedford


----------



## pursemate

One more:


----------



## pursemate

pursemate said:
			
		

> One more:


Hope this is better


----------



## HappySilly

pursemate said:
			
		

> Hope this is better



Gorgeous x's 10!!!


----------



## pursemate

HappySilly said:


> Gorgeous x's 10!!!


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## The Artist

Hi crazyforcoach09.....You asked the difference between the DB florentine satchel and the DB Dilllen satchel.....I think it is the leather that is different. The Florentine is more of a vachetta leather, the Dillen is more of a pebbled leather. The Florentine bag sells for $398, the Dillen for $378. Hope this helps...but is a leather difference. The bags seem to be styled identical.


----------



## katierose

bevie125 said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only Coach cheater, LOL! Here are my non-Coach bags and wallets:
> 
> 
> 
> Juicy Couture Riviera Turnlock bag with Scottie French wallet




I bought this bag also. I've never seen softer leather that the one on this bag. I also bought the matching clutch.


----------



## katierose

bagee said:


> Lots of cute stuff!
> A few of my favs
> *D&B in moss*
> ..........



This is the one I love, fell for it when I saw it at Nordstroms. Problem is I don't have a stitch of green clothing, LOL. I just love that green.


----------



## chocofrapp

Mk Hamilton in marigold


----------



## bevie125

katierose said:
			
		

> I bought this bag also. I've never seen softer leather that the one on this bag. I also bought the matching clutch.



I agree the leather is very soft.


----------



## just1morebag

*New to me Bal Tomato Rh work*







*Lv mm Bosphore messenger*






* RM gray lace up mam*


----------



## JaclynLoosemore

graebelle said:


> Thanks- I find that their patterns are classic and really works well with various designs - I say DO IT


 
Yeah i agree, thanks


----------



## tonij2000

Loving all the different bag here! Coachies have the best collections!


----------



## rose10

I cheated with this Louis Vuitton Artsy! And before the week is over I am cheating with the d and b florentine satchel!!! I gotta get me some royal or atleast a dusty blue!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

The Artist said:


> Hi crazyforcoach09.....You asked the difference between the DB florentine satchel and the DB Dilllen satchel.....I think it is the leather that is different. The Florentine is more of a vachetta leather, the Dillen is more of a pebbled leather. The Florentine bag sells for $398, the Dillen for $378. Hope this helps...but is a leather difference. The bags seem to be styled identical.


 

THANK YOu THANK YOU
I am calling both my outlet and FL outlets to see if they  have this bag in ANY color


----------



## bagee

katierose said:
			
		

> This is the one I love, fell for it when I saw it at Nordstroms. Problem is I don't have a stitch of green clothing, LOL. I just love that green.



I dont wear much green either. It goes with lots of colors tho! I love this bag and the color...get it!


----------



## tannedsilk

bevie125 said:


> crazyforcoach09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I so agree! That's how I got the second one, LOL. I had another but returned it, because I new I could get more Coach for one Burberry, ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought mine when I was on vacation in London last year.  I stayed in the neighborhood where they used to have the factory, they still own the building but it is just warehousing now - and a factory store.
> 
> In a two week period I must have gone to the store at least 6 or 7 times.  I held of making my purchase until the last day of my trip.  I knew if I had got it earlier I would have been scheming on a way to get another.  My next trip I'll be looking for a Mulberry - but I will pay Burberry several visits i'm sure.
> 
> Here's my Burberry Washed Quilted Leather Easton Landscape Tote in Tobacco
Click to expand...


----------



## ponytail

QueenLouis said:


> I love Leatherprince. Here's some I got this year.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1788707
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1788709


 
Great fobs!! I just love leatherprince!!


----------



## ponytail

I am loving all of the eye candy!!  This is a great thread!!!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

My Floral D&B Janine






Kate Spade Rachele






D&B Wheat Croco Tote






Kate Spade Kelsey


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Brahmin Dagny






D&B Petunia Totes






D&B totes


----------



## never_wear_it_t

This is such a great thread.  No one has ever asked before.  I have just a couple more.


D&B Croc Logo Lock






D&B Calf Leather Hobo


----------



## crazyforcoach09

never_wear_it_t said:


> This is such a great thread. No one has ever asked before. I have just a couple more.
> 
> 
> D&B Croc Logo Lock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wowowowowowowowowowowo I love this blue croc embossed one


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Thank you, CforC09!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Michael kors jet set top zip
Lv denim speedy
Lv mini Lin speedy
Lv mono speedy 30
Lv mon cles...missing is lv pomme cles


----------



## September24

This is gonna be the thread "why I don't buy Coach anymore" lol


----------



## WillWork4Purses

September24 said:


> This is gonna be the thread "why I don't buy Coach anymore" lol


 Truth!! Now I can't wait to get home for pics!


----------



## PurseLoverDK

The Artist said:


> I do love these!! Dooney and Bourke Florentine Satchels.....Ostrich and Dusty Blue!!!
> LOVE, LOVE the leather!!!!



I would love to see a mod pic of the dusty blue - it's just beautiful!!!!!


----------



## September24

WillWork4Purses said:
			
		

> Truth!! Now I can't wait to get home for pics!



I'm not at home but I did cheat too, have a MK black leather jet set tote and the leather is tdf!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

MK large Grayson 


DB large florentine satchel


----------



## crazyforcoach09

The Artist said:


> Hi crazyforcoach09.....You asked the difference between the DB florentine satchel and the DB Dilllen satchel.....I think it is the leather that is different. The Florentine is more of a vachetta leather, the Dillen is more of a pebbled leather. The Florentine bag sells for $398, the Dillen for $378. Hope this helps...but is a leather difference. The bags seem to be styled identical.


 

BOOYAH - ON hold in RED at outlet in FL  $278!!!!! outlet 

I am really an OUTLET HUSSIE


----------



## bevie125

tannedsilk said:


> bevie125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bought mine when I was on vacation in London last year. I stayed in the neighborhood where they used to have the factory, they still own the building but it is just warehousing now - and a factory store.
> 
> In a two week period I must have gone to the store at least 6 or 7 times. I held of making my purchase until the last day of my trip. I knew if I had got it earlier I would have been scheming on a way to get another. My next trip I'll be looking for a Mulberry - but I will pay Burberry several visits i'm sure.
> 
> Here's my Burberry Washed Quilted Leather Easton Landscape Tote in Tobacco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I love Burberry! Such a beautiful bag!
Click to expand...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hoya94 said:


> This is my lovely small d&b florentine satchel in natural. Love!!!!


 

LOVELY - I have large on hold in red at outlet but can you tell me what size the small is to a Coach bag????
I might get small instead


----------



## abbie001

Wow... I love all the Beautiful colors on the D&B !!! I think i need another one


----------



## sne3103

Could someone please, please do mod shots with the Florentine Satchels.. I hadn't even heard of them before I saw this thread, but can't get them outta my head now! They're gorgeous... siggghhhh..... I'm only 4'11" so don't know if I can pull off a regular sized satchelso I'm leaning toward the small... Also, can this be worn croosbody comfortable or does it feel weird? Thanks so much!


----------



## abbie001

Here is a few mod shots. This is the regular size. I put a few pics for comparison with a speedy 35 & Speedy 30. Last shot is the speedy 30. I would say it is the same size as a speedy 35. The speedy 30 looks so tiny behind it. If you prefer large bags i would go for the regular. and i am 5"2, 146 lbs.


----------



## Coachie3

cfca22 said:
			
		

> Perfect
> 
> I would like to share my non Coach
> 
> 1) Balenciaga Part Time
> 
> 2) LV Neverfull MM
> 
> 3) LV Speedy 30
> 
> Love them  thanks for letting me share



That charm looks so good on your speedy!


----------



## cfca22

Coachie3 said:


> That charm looks so good on your speedy!



Thank You


----------



## sne3103

abbie001 said:
			
		

> Here is a few mod shots. This is the regular size. I put a few pics for comparison with a speedy 35 & Speedy 30. Last shot is the speedy 30. I would say it is the same size as a speedy 35. The speedy 30 looks so tiny behind it. If you prefer large bags i would go for the regular. and i am 5"2, 146 lbs.



Thank you so very much! It looks great on you  I think I'll go with a small since I don't carry much stuff around...


----------



## graebelle

Just scored these beauties although not a handbag but love just as much-


----------



## bevie125

Oh my! All of these Dooney's! I love them!


----------



## The Artist

crazyforcoach09 said:


> BOOYAH - ON hold in RED at outlet in FL  $278!!!!! outlet
> 
> I am really an OUTLET HUSSIE


 

WONDERFUL crazyforcoach09!!! Are you getting the Dillen or Florentine leather! Also keep your eye on Dillards....I got my Dusty Blue Florentine for $197!! (1/2 price)


----------



## The Artist

madnabsmom said:


> Awesome Bags!!! I have the Florentine Satchel in Ostrich also and I love it!!! I scored on her, she was marked @ 50% off at Dillards last month and wasn't supposed to be, great day for me! Your Dusty Blue is so Pretty!


 

Hi madnabsmom! I know you love the Ostrich Satchel....I love mine too! I got my Dusty Blue at 50% off at Dillards...funny!! You are right, that Ostrich was never ever suppose to be marked down (you did great).....but the Dusty Blue 2 weeks ago was 50% off....I am now hoping to snatch up the orange one!!


----------



## kath00

My only non-Coach possessions (if you don't count the Vera Bradley totes I have for the beach/pool)...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

The Artist said:


> WONDERFUL crazyforcoach09!!! Are you getting the Dillen or Florentine leather! Also keep your eye on Dillards....I got my Dusty Blue Florentine for $197!! (1/2 price)


 

YIPPPPPIE Dillars is in ORLANDO !!!! THANKS THANKS THANKS
Well I have Florentine on hold - going into dooney outlet is like going into a candy store with kids   I might come out with something different ~!! jajajajajaja


----------



## crazyforcoach09

The Artist said:


> Hi madnabsmom! I know you love the Ostrich Satchel....I love mine too! I got my Dusty Blue at 50% off at Dillards...funny!! You are right, that Ostrich was never ever suppose to be marked down (you did great).....but the Dusty Blue 2 weeks ago was 50% off....I am now hoping to snatch up the orange one!!


 

I was told by the manager that the ostrich is lighter than the florentine - is that true


----------



## The Artist

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I was told by the manager that the ostrich is lighter than the florentine - is that true


 

Yes, the Ostrich is a little lighter than the florentine leather but not much IMO.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

The Artist said:


> Yes, the Ostrich is a little lighter than the florentine leather but not much IMO.


 

Last question and thanks for your help

Is satchel heavy like the mama coach sage?????

plsssssssssssss say no plsssssssssssss


----------



## tannedsilk

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Last question and thanks for your help
> 
> Is satchel heavy like the mama coach sage?????
> 
> plsssssssssssss say no plsssssssssssss



Keep dreaming, the large one weighs as much if not more than mama sage.  I fell in love with the mustard at the outlets a few months back, but I knew I would end up regretting it - shame because they are so beautiful.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tannedsilk said:


> Keep dreaming, the large one weighs as much if not more than mama sage. I fell in love with the mustard at the outlets a few months back, but I knew I would end up regretting it - shame because they are so beautiful.


----------



## tannedsilk

crazyforcoach09 said:


>



Awwwww - don't cry boo, there's ALWAYS something else


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tannedsilk said:


> Awwwww - don't cry boo, there's ALWAYS something else


 

always - I know Dooney will have something for mama!!!!!!


----------



## WillWork4Purses

kath00 said:


> My only non-Coach possessions (if you don't count the Vera Bradley totes I have for the beach/pool)...


 Those are beautiful!!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

kath00 said:
			
		

> My only non-Coach possessions (if you don't count the Vera Bradley totes I have for the beach/pool)...



Omg, they are gorgeous!


----------



## abbie001

The Artist said:


> WONDERFUL crazyforcoach09!!! Are you getting the Dillen or Florentine leather! Also keep your eye on Dillards....I got my Dusty Blue Florentine for $197!! (1/2 price)


 Great deal on the Dusty Blue ! Beautiful Color !


----------



## Mandy421

kath00 said:
			
		

> My only non-Coach possessions (if you don't count the Vera Bradley totes I have for the beach/pool)...



The patina on these is just TDF.  Still need to try to sun mine like you did.  I hope mine comes out like that!



Bought my first MK bag at the outlet today.  It's just perfect.  Little heavy.  But most of my Coach bags are feather light so most things feel heavy in comparison.  

Gansevoort Tote


----------



## madnabsmom

The Artist said:


> Hi madnabsmom! I know you love the Ostrich Satchel....I love mine too! I got my Dusty Blue at 50% off at Dillards...funny!! You are right, that Ostrich was never ever suppose to be marked down (you did great).....but the Dusty Blue 2 weeks ago was 50% off....I am now hoping to snatch up the orange one!!


 
Hey there! It was funny that evening I bought it, the SA kept saying wow that one is marked down 50% and we have one in the case that's not.." hmmm I wonder why', so she called another SA over and she said "it's mismarked, it should never have been marked down, we need to change that" the whole time the beautiful bag is in my hands.. lol.. and I said well it's marked down so you have to sell it at the price right? and they both said yep, unless you don't buy it then we will retag it at regular price. Sooooo.. needless to say I bought it and the MK bag I had in my other hand! lol.. I had only planned on the MK purchase, but when I saw the DB sitting on the 50% off shelf I was like,, OH YEAH Baby!!! I love your Dusty Blue! I was looking on the DB website lastnight at it, but it's not on sale.. bummer, the Orange is really pretty also, hope you get it!


----------



## madnabsmom

Mandy421 said:


> The patina on these is just TDF. Still need to try to sun mine like you did. I hope mine comes out like that!
> 
> 
> 
> Bought my first MK bag at the outlet today. It's just perfect. Little heavy. But most of my Coach bags are feather light so most things feel heavy in comparison.
> 
> Gansevoort Tote


 
Love this bag!!! Congrats!


----------



## madnabsmom

fieldsinspring said:


> MK large Grayson
> 
> 
> DB large florentine satchel


 
Beautiful Red!


----------



## graebelle

kath00 said:


> My only non-Coach possessions (if you don't count the Vera Bradley totes I have for the beach/pool)...



gorgeous patina!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

madnabsmom said:


> Hey there! It was funny that evening I bought it, the SA kept saying wow that one is marked down 50% and we have one in the case that's not.." hmmm I wonder why', so she called another SA over and she said "it's mismarked, it should never have been marked down, we need to change that" the whole time the beautiful bag is in my hands.. lol.. and I said well it's marked down so you have to sell it at the price right? and they both said yep, unless you don't buy it then we will retag it at regular price. Sooooo.. needless to say I bought it and the MK bag I had in my other hand! lol.. I had only planned on the MK purchase, but when I saw the DB sitting on the 50% off shelf I was like,, OH YEAH Baby!!! I love your Dusty Blue! I was looking on the DB website lastnight at it, but it's not on sale.. bummer, the Orange is really pretty also, hope you get it!


 
honey u got a great deal - and I cant wait to runnnn into the store in two weeks........they said they have alot of colors in the Dillen II and the Florentine line....omg i might need to take my TANK in the store with me so i can breath


----------



## madnabsmom

crazyforcoach09 said:


> honey u got a great deal - and I cant wait to runnnn into the store in two weeks........they said they have alot of colors in the Dillen II and the Florentine line....omg i might need to take my TANK in the store with me so i can breath


 
I'd love to be going with you... we could share your tank! I'm not sure where the closest DB outlet is from me in Ohio, but what a fun trip it would be! You'll have to be sure to share your goodie pics with us, I can't wait to see what you get..


----------



## graebelle

Seeing everyone posting their d&b thought I'd share some of mine ( i highly recommend around Xmas time watching out for the 12 days of Dooney ) great deals


----------



## pdxmatts

The Artist said:


> Yes, the Ostrich is a little lighter than the florentine leather but not much IMO.





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Last question and thanks for your help
> 
> Is satchel heavy like the mama coach sage?????
> 
> plsssssssssssss say no plsssssssssssss





tannedsilk said:


> Keep dreaming, the large one weighs as much if not more than mama sage.  I fell in love with the mustard at the outlets a few months back, but I knew I would end up regretting it - shame because they are so beautiful.



Would the small 13(L) x 8(H) x 5.75(W) Ostrich Florentine be lighter than the larger size? How much do you think it weighs?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pdxmatts said:


> Would the small 13(L) x 8(H) x 5.75(W) Ostrich Florentine be lighter than the larger size? How much do you think it weighs?


 

One of the managers in FL told me that the Ostrich was lighter than the Florentine and Dillen.

If you are near an outlet, they are 50% off


----------



## crazyforcoach09

madnabsmom said:


> I'd love to be going with you... we could share your tank! I'm not sure where the closest DB outlet is from me in Ohio, but what a fun trip it would be! You'll have to be sure to share your goodie pics with us, I can't wait to see what you get..


 

go do the dooney site under store locator and put in your city and state and see how far !!!!!!


----------



## cellberry

My etsy purchase


----------



## Mandy421

cellberry said:
			
		

> My etsy purchase



That's from etsy?!  Nice!


----------



## Bag Fetish

cellberry said:


> My etsy purchase
> 
> View attachment 1792063



who makes this bag? the leather looks so buttery.


----------



## fieldsinspring

Mandy421 said:
			
		

> The patina on these is just TDF.  Still need to try to sun mine like you did.  I hope mine comes out like that!
> 
> Bought my first MK bag at the outlet today.  It's just perfect.  Little heavy.  But most of my Coach bags are feather light so most things feel heavy in comparison.
> 
> Gansevoort Tote



LOVE this bag!!! I looked at this at the Vegas outlet a couple months ago and have regretted not buying it since!!! The leather is beautiful and like butter!!!


----------



## ponytail

I love this thread! I'm going to have to take some pics to share too!


----------



## graebelle

cellberry said:


> My etsy purchase
> 
> View attachment 1792063



beautiful- congrats


----------



## graebelle

Bag Fetish said:


> who makes this bag? the leather looks so buttery.



I would like to know as well!!!!


----------



## pdxmatts

The Artist said:


> Yes, the Ostrich is a little lighter than the florentine leather but not much IMO.





crazyforcoach09 said:


> One of the managers in FL told me that the Ostrich was lighter than the Florentine and Dillen.
> 
> If you are near an outlet, they are 50% off



No outlet for D&B in Oregon.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I am sad  the satchel is heavy!!!!!!!
I will not be gettin her


----------



## madnabsmom

graebelle said:


> Seeing everyone posting their d&b thought I'd share some of mine ( i highly recommend around Xmas time watching out for the 12 days of Dooney ) great deals


 
Love your Dooney's!  Thanks so much for the reminder about the 12 days of Dooney.. I know that I'll be getting at least one DB for Christmas!


----------



## madnabsmom

crazyforcoach09 said:


> go do the dooney site under store locator and put in your city and state and see how far !!!!!!


 
Chicago is the closest one to me.. 5 hr drive... Someday I'll get to one!


----------



## HappySilly

graebelle said:
			
		

> Seeing everyone posting their d&b thought I'd share some of mine ( i highly recommend around Xmas time watching out for the 12 days of Dooney ) great deals



Yes!! I got 2 very nice satchels during 2011's 12 Days sale.


----------



## kath00

Went to macy 's today and fell in love with this beautiful Dooney.  Coach doesn't have as nice greens IMHO.


----------



## graebelle

kath00 said:


> Went to macy 's today and fell in love with this beautiful Dooney.  Coach doesn't have as nice greens IMHO.



love that green!


----------



## cellberry

Bag Fetish said:


> who makes this bag? the leather looks so buttery.



Check out the shop! Love this bag!!!

http://www.etsy.com/shop/leeloongstudio


----------



## cellberry

graebelle said:


> beautiful- congrats



Thank you!!


----------



## pdxmatts

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am sad  the satchel is heavy!!!!!!!
> I will not be gettin her



Well at least we know. I can't handle heavy bags. Sorry, but I am sure you will find another bag you will love at your Coach outlet.


----------



## pdxmatts

kath00 said:


> Went to macy 's today and fell in love with this beautiful Dooney.  Coach doesn't have as nice greens IMHO.



I was looking at that bag online. Did Macy's have a sale going on at all or did you have to pay full price?


----------



## MedtechCarol

This thread is great...fabulous bags, ladies!!

I have others but don't have time for getting them all pictured, here's what I used today and will use tomorrow- I love this color fuschia:





IMO the florentine satchels (I have a couple including the dusty blue) are as nice if not NICER than any high dollar bag I have ever owned. This one also very nice.


----------



## pdxmatts

MedtechCarol said:


> This thread is great...fabulous bags, ladies!!
> 
> I have others but don't have time for getting them all pictured, here's what I used today and will use tomorrow- I love this color fuschia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO the florentine satchels (I have a couple including the dusty blue) are as nice if not NICER than any high dollar bag I have ever owned. This one also very nice.



I've been reading that they are heavy. What do you think about the weight? Love this bag and the color.


----------



## MedtechCarol

pdxmatts said:


> I've been reading that they are heavy. What do you think about the weight? Love this bag and the color.


 
Yes, it is a heavy bag, but I have multiple heavy bags, so I'm ok with it. I like the chewy feel of the leather on the satchels, they're really nice. I think there's a version with pebble leather, it might be a little lighter, but I think it's pretty heavy also. It's a substantial bag no matter what it's made of!


----------



## BuckyBabe

kath00 said:
			
		

> Went to macy 's today and fell in love with this beautiful Dooney.  Coach doesn't have as nice greens IMHO.



Totally agree about coach's lack of good greens. I actually bought a kate spade today because I couldn't resist its PERFECT shade of green.


----------



## bagee

MedtechCarol said:
			
		

> This thread is great...fabulous bags, ladies!!
> 
> I have others but don't have time for getting them all pictured, here's what I used today and will use tomorrow- I love this color fuschia:
> 
> IMO the florentine satchels (I have a couple including the dusty blue) are as nice if not NICER than any high dollar bag I have ever owned. This one also very nice.



Beautiful bag! I love that shade of red!


----------



## pdxmatts

MedtechCarol said:


> Yes, it is a heavy bag, but I have multiple heavy bags, so I'm ok with it. I like the chewy feel of the leather on the satchels, they're really nice. I think there's a version with pebble leather, it might be a little lighter, but I think it's pretty heavy also. It's a substantial bag no matter what it's made of!



Thank you. I really need to get to a store and see them in real life. I have always wanted to try a D&B bag.


----------



## madnabsmom

kath00 said:


> Went to macy 's today and fell in love with this beautiful Dooney. Coach doesn't have as nice greens IMHO.


 
Pretty!!


----------



## MedtechCarol

kath00 said:


> Went to macy 's today and fell in love with this beautiful Dooney.  Coach doesn't have as nice greens IMHO.



Gorgeous!! Is this the moss? I love it!!!


----------



## handbags4me

BuckyBabe said:


> Totally agree about coach's lack of good greens. I actually bought a kate spade today because I couldn't resist its PERFECT shade of green.



Oooh...was it the new kate spade "forest" color?


----------



## pdxmatts

BuckyBabe said:


> Totally agree about coach's lack of good greens. I actually bought a kate spade today because I couldn't resist its PERFECT shade of green.



Pics please. I wanna see


----------



## BuckyBabe

handbags4me said:
			
		

> Oooh...was it the new kate spade "forest" color?



Yep! I have been searching for that particular shade of green forever!


----------



## BuckyBabe

pdxmatts said:
			
		

> Pics please. I wanna see



I will definitely post it once it arrives! I saw it in person yesterday when I was out of town and couldn't stop thinking about it today so I ordered it from Nordstroms. I got the small Leslie.


----------



## kath00

MedtechCarol said:


> Gorgeous!! Is this the moss? I love it!!!



Yes it's moss.  I love the size and shape of the bag but it is HEAVY for such a tiny bag.  I am now concerned that it's going to be too heavy for me in the long run.  It doesn't hold a lot either -- less than a Sophia.  So I am undecided about whether it's a keeper or not.  That's why I bought it at Macy's.  I thought they have a good return policy so if I don't like the weight, it may go back.

I can't imagine carrying one of those large bags if they weigh proportionally more based on size.  I would encourage everyone to try out a bag at their local department store before ordering anywhere like eBay or the Dooney website site unseen, because I was surprised to walk around with it in my house and have my arm hurt after about 10 minutes. 

Then again I am a total weakling!  LOL.  But somehow the Lailas and even the Sages rest a bit better on my arm and therefore don't dig into it quite like this bag does...  Le Sigh.


----------



## handbags4me

BuckyBabe said:


> Yep! I have been searching for that particular shade of green forever!



Oh, lucky you!  I saw them at Nordstrom and LOVED the color and the contrast of the gold hardware, but was waiting to see what anniversary sale had to offer.  I have a feeling I will be back for that green soon!


----------



## kath00

handbags4me said:


> Oooh...was it the new kate spade "forest" color?



PIX or it doesn't exist!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MedtechCarol said:


> This thread is great...fabulous bags, ladies!!
> 
> I have others but don't have time for getting them all pictured, here's what I used today and will use tomorrow- I love this color fuschia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO the florentine satchels (I have a couple including the dusty blue) are as nice if not NICER than any high dollar bag I have ever owned. This one also very nice.


 
I have been looking at this bag - is she the size of the BS???


----------



## MedtechCarol

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I have been looking at this bag - is she the size of the BS???


 
The dimensions are about 12" on the bottom (more on top), 6-7" deep, and about 10" tall. Honestly, seems smaller in width than BS, but it's much deeper so it compensates. THIS is a light bag esp compared to my florentines which are really heavy like mama sage. I carry a ton of stuff which fits just fine and only fills it 1/2 way b/c of the depth. Here's a pic of my stuff inside:






HTH!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MedtechCarol said:


> The dimensions are about 12" on the bottom (more on top), 6-7" deep, and about 10" tall. Honestly, seems smaller in width than BS, but it's much deeper so it compensates. THIS is a light bag esp compared to my florentines which are really heavy like mama sage. I carry a ton of stuff which fits just fine and only fills it 1/2 way b/c of the depth. Here's a pic of my stuff inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you - I saw the Dillen II Zip pocket sac in macys in dessert and I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe it...it was light and softttttttttttttt
> 
> I have it on hold at outlet in seafoam which I was told is a lil like Coach Aegean
> 
> I have this bag on hold in seafoam as well -!!


----------



## handbags4me

kath00 said:


> PIX or it doesn't exist!



LOL Kath, you're right.  Here is the bag I saw at Nordstrom.  I think it's the same one that BuckyBabe bought.


----------



## bagee

handbags4me said:
			
		

> LOL Kath, you're right.  Here is the bag I saw at Nordstrom.  I think it's the same one that BuckyBabe bought.



Love it! I have a few Kate Spades and really like them!


----------



## BuckyBabe

handbags4me said:
			
		

> LOL Kath, you're right.  Here is the bag I saw at Nordstrom.  I think it's the same one that BuckyBabe bought.



Yep, that's the one I ordered. Thanks for posting the pic. I will post pics when I receive it.


----------



## graebelle

handbags4me said:
			
		

> LOL Kath, you're right.  Here is the bag I saw at Nordstrom.  I think it's the same one that BuckyBabe bought.



Want that- can that be ordered online ?? 
Eta: just found it online yay- but boo all I need is another designer obsession but must have this bag


----------



## BuckyBabe

This thread is dangerous!! Haha I was blissfully unaware of all the gorgeous bags out there and now I have a growing list of other designer's bags I want!


----------



## graebelle

BuckyBabe said:
			
		

> This thread is dangerous!! Haha I was blissfully unaware of all the gorgeous bags out there and now I have a growing list of other designer's bags I want!



I hear ya! Never gave Kate spade much thought, now I must have that bag


----------



## kath00

I think Coach's new obsession with Legacy and tassles has me looking at other designers all of a sudden too!  I am loving that forest green Kate Spade!  I hope you do post pix when it arrives.  Kath


----------



## bagee

Oh, you will have fun with Kate Spade. I have a bag of hers...Sierra in bittersweet that is probably my fav bag!


----------



## BuckyBabe

handbags4me said:
			
		

> Oh, lucky you!  I saw them at Nordstrom and LOVED the color and the contrast of the gold hardware, but was waiting to see what anniversary sale had to offer.  I have a feeling I will be back for that green soon!



I'm not normally a Nordstroms shopper, is Kate Spade likely to be included in the sale?


----------



## handbags4me

BuckyBabe said:


> I'm not normally a Nordstroms shopper, is Kate Spade likely to be included in the sale?



There are some Kate Spade bags included in the Anniversary Sale but not the forest green ones.  Here are the bags on the sale.  The Rosa satchel is really cute and tempted me, but there is no closure on the top of the bag so I passed on it.


----------



## pdxmatts

crazyforcoach09 said:


> MedtechCarol said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dimensions are about 12" on the bottom (more on top), 6-7" deep, and about 10" tall. Honestly, seems smaller in width than BS, but it's much deeper so it compensates. THIS is a light bag esp compared to my florentines which are really heavy like mama sage. I carry a ton of stuff which fits just fine and only fills it 1/2 way b/c of the depth. Here's a pic of my stuff inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you - I saw the Dillen II Zip pocket sac in macys in dessert and I LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe it...it was light and softttttttttttttt
> 
> I have it on hold at outlet in seafoam which I was told is a lil like Coach Aegean
> 
> I have this bag on hold in seafoam as well -!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the seafoam, click on the seafoam color swatch http://www.dillards.com/product/Doo...1_-1_301_502980286?df=03507059_zi_black_black
Click to expand...


----------



## fieldsinspring

Dooney florentine satchel in natural. Just got her, love love love!!!


----------



## bagee

fieldsinspring said:
			
		

> Dooney florentine satchel in natural. Just got her, love love love!!!



Congrats!  You're going to enjoy her!


----------



## fieldsinspring

bagee said:
			
		

> Congrats!  You're going to enjoy her!



Thank you!! I've lusted after her since she came out--- so happy I finally got one! Loving the idea posted here about shortening the long strap, this bag is going to be with me everywhere!!!


----------



## bagee

fieldsinspring said:
			
		

> Thank you!! I've lusted after her since she came out--- so happy I finally got one! Loving the idea posted here about shortening the long strap, this bag is going to be with me everywhere!!!



Yep, i shortened my strap just today on my satchel
I have the same one as you in moss


----------



## pdxmatts

Here's a green MK XL Gansevoort bag on Bonanza

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/MIC...Venus-Green-Leather-Tote-Handbag-NEW/82904079


----------



## BuckyBabe

handbags4me said:
			
		

> There are some Kate Spade bags included in the Anniversary Sale but not the forest green ones.  Here are the bags on the sale.  The Rosa satchel is really cute and tempted me, but there is no closure on the top of the bag so I passed on it.



Thanks!


----------



## MedtechCarol

fieldsinspring said:


> Dooney florentine satchel in natural. Just got her, love love love!!!


 
This looks absolutely beautiful on you!! I love it!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

MedtechCarol said:


> This looks absolutely beautiful on you!! I love it!!


 

Awww thank you so much!  I have to say I am in love. My first "designer" bag was a Dooney, 16 years ago.. I've been so into Coach but so glad to see Dooney bringing back some amazing classic bags. My love for this doesn't even compare to the Coach ones now.


----------



## whypaymore

These purses are so pretty. I have a fossil and I don't like it at all. I only wear it when I go to the supermarket.


----------



## aagh

Love all your bags ladies!! I used to have a D&B hobo and wallet set a few yrs back but sold it on CL bc the HW was actually a lot heavier than the bag so it would just FALL OVER literally when I would put it down...the only bag that I have thats not coach right now is my michael kors large hamilton in luggage but im thinking of getting a gansevoort as well!


----------



## aagh

pics


----------



## pdxmatts

pdxmatts said:


> Here's a green MK XL Gansevoort bag on Bonanza
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/MIC...Venus-Green-Leather-Tote-Handbag-NEW/82904079



Wow, it sold. Hope a TPF'r got it.


----------



## theheidis

This is my fossil crossbody, I carried this every day for 2 years straight until I got my first Coach purse last summer - and that is David Cook! (this is one of my favorite pictures ever)


----------



## fieldsinspring

pdxmatts said:
			
		

> Wow, it sold. Hope a TPF'r got it.



Thats been up for a bit so I bet a tpf'er did


----------



## kath00

fieldsinspring said:


> Thats been up for a bit so I bet a tpf'er did



By association, yes!  I bought it for my mom!  She's been hunting a green bag for ages.  Thank you so much!  It's being shipped to me so I get to check it out first!  YIPEEE.  If I like it too much, she may never get it, .  Thanks again for posting.  

Katherine


----------



## pinksparkles

theheidis said:


> This is my fossil crossbody, I carried this every day for 2 years straight until I got my first Coach purse last summer - and that is David Cook! (this is one of my favorite pictures ever)


OH MY GOD YOU&#8217;RE TOUCHING HIM!!!!!

Um like the purse.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

never_wear_it_t said:


> Brahmin Dagny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D&B Petunia Totes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D&B totes



Wow love your dooney totes!!


----------



## theheidis

pinksparkles said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD YOU&rsquo;RE TOUCHING HIM!!!!!
> 
> Um like the purse.



I know omg!!!! (who cares about the purse lol)
He's so cute.


----------



## fieldsinspring

kath00 said:
			
		

> By association, yes!  I bought it for my mom!  She's been hunting a green bag for ages.  Thank you so much!  It's being shipped to me so I get to check it out first!  YIPEEE.  If I like it too much, she may never get it, .  Thanks again for posting.
> 
> Katherine



Yay!!,  that's awesome, it's beautiful! can't wait to hear the details.


----------



## Restore724

*NORDSTROM Cole Haan Linley Hobo Bag in Dark Teal*


----------



## pdxmatts

kath00 said:


> By association, yes!  I bought it for my mom!  She's been hunting a green bag for ages.  Thank you so much!  It's being shipped to me so I get to check it out first!  YIPEEE.  If I like it too much, she may never get it, .  Thanks again for posting.
> 
> Katherine



Yay! It is such a pretty green and thought I would post it here since I saw it on this thread in black. I hope she loves it.


----------



## teerash

I have also been hunting for the right green bag as some others have mention. I want a quality bag, but have been considering maybe some less expensive options. Any advice? What do you guys think about this Fossil bag, and Fossil in general?


----------



## handbags4me

Restore724 said:


> *NORDSTROM Cole Haan Linley Hobo Bag in Dark Teal*



Gorgeous color bag and the leather looks so soft!


----------



## MedtechCarol

teerash said:


> I have also been hunting for the right green bag as some others have mention. I want a quality bag, but have been considering maybe some less expensive options. Any advice? What do you guys think about this Fossil bag, and Fossil in general?


 
That green is very pretty, I especially love the depth of the color. I really like Fossil bags I like the colors and fabrics they offer, such a great variety. Fossil accessories are adorable, too!


----------



## MedtechCarol

Restore724 said:


> *NORDSTROM Cole Haan Linley Hobo Bag in Dark Teal*


 
Yummy!! The leather looks divine and the color is gorgy!


----------



## Restore724

handbags4me said:
			
		

> Gorgeous color bag and the leather looks so soft!



Thanks! It's buttery soft but still stands on its own when set down. Love it!


----------



## Restore724

MedtechCarol said:
			
		

> Yummy!! The leather looks divine and the color is gorgy!



Thanks!


----------



## abbie001

Restore724 said:


> *NORDSTROM Cole Haan Linley Hobo Bag in Dark Teal*


 Love it !


----------



## abbie001

fieldsinspring said:


> Dooney florentine satchel in natural. Just got her, love love love!!!


 Congrats! I love mine !


----------



## whateve

teerash said:


> I have also been hunting for the right green bag as some others have mention. I want a quality bag, but have been considering maybe some less expensive options. Any advice? What do you guys think about this Fossil bag, and Fossil in general?


I love drawstring bags so I think this is really cute. I like this shade of green. My mom had a Fossil bag and it was really well made.


----------



## emilybug

teerash said:


> I have also been hunting for the right green bag as some others have mention. I want a quality bag, but have been considering maybe some less expensive options. Any advice? What do you guys think about this Fossil bag, and Fossil in general?




I love this!


----------



## pdxmatts

teerash said:


> I have also been hunting for the right green bag as some others have mention. I want a quality bag, but have been considering maybe some less expensive options. Any advice? What do you guys think about this Fossil bag, and Fossil in general?



Really cute, where did you find it?


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

teerash said:


> I have also been hunting for the right green bag as some others have mention. I want a quality bag, but have been considering maybe some less expensive options. Any advice? What do you guys think about this Fossil bag, and Fossil in general?



I like this green, I also really like Fossil. They have nice leather and the quality is good too. I also like their watches, they last forever, which can be bad.


----------



## Mandy421

All this talk of green bags has me on the lookout now.  I saw a green Ralph Lauren hobo at both TJ Maxx and Marshalls for $150.  It's sooooo squishy and soft.  If I hadn't just bought a ton this month I would have gotten it.  

Here it is (NMA).  The pics don't quite do the color justice.  The flash washed it out a bit, IRL it's a VERY saturated color.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RALPH-LAURE...676?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc8e05c64


----------



## bagee

Love that Fossil bag. I own 3 Fossil bags, .nice leather and can't beat the price.  I have 5 of their watches too....they make the cutest watches!


----------



## qudz104

omg, i open this thread and see all these beautiful florentine satchels! i didn't even know d&b made this gorgeous bag, and now i really need it. my outlet doesn't have it though . the red seems like the perfect red leather bag i was trying to find at coach! does anyone know if d&b has any deals anywhere?


----------



## bagee

graebelle said:
			
		

> Here are my recently acquired summer bags from lv- galliera and artsy in azur



Love love love that artsy!!!!!!


----------



## sne3103

qudz104 said:
			
		

> omg, i open this thread and see all these beautiful florentine satchels! i didn't even know d&b made this gorgeous bag, and now i really need it. my outlet doesn't have it though . the red seems like the perfect red leather bag i was trying to find at coach! does anyone know if d&b has any deals anywhere?



I know right?! I know that the mini satchel would be more my size, but can't afford to pay full price . Anyone know where to snag a good deal on this one?


----------



## MedtechCarol

sne3103 said:


> I know right?! I know that the mini satchel would be more my size, but can't afford to pay full price . Anyone know where to snag a good deal on this one?


 
I found this thread on QVC....maybe give this a try since it appears this outlet ships??

Good luck ! 

http://community.qvc.com/forums/Doo...-from-dooney-and-bourke-las-vegas-outlet.aspx


----------



## qudz104

i am now gravitating towards either the red or the luggage/natural color. i don't think i felt this love at first (bag) sight since i got my first coach sophia. 

also I'm reading other posters mentioning that the florentine satchel is  heavy... i was going to use it as a purse/baby bag. do you ladies think it will be big enough to hold all the baby stuff? and if so, will i be able to realistically carry that and a baby+carseat or collapse under the weight... lol. TIA!



sne3103 said:


> I know right?! I know that the mini satchel would be more my size, but can't afford to pay full price . Anyone know where to snag a good deal on this one?



i know that when macys does their 25% coupons, it doesn't exclude d&b like it sometimes excludes coach so I'm thinking that unless it goes on sale/clearance, that would be our best bet. 



MedtechCarol said:


> I found this thread on QVC....maybe give this a try since it appears this outlet ships??
> 
> Good luck !
> 
> http://community.qvc.com/forums/Doo...-from-dooney-and-bourke-las-vegas-outlet.aspx



thanks! do you know if they ship for free? my outlet isn't too far away, maybe 30 minutes so i was willing to make the trek down to get it if they did have some in stock.


----------



## MedtechCarol

qudz104 said:


> i am now gravitating towards either the red or the luggage/natural color. i don't think i felt this love at first (bag) sight since i got my first coach sophia.
> 
> thanks! do you know if they ship for free? my outlet isn't too far away, maybe 30 minutes so i was willing to make the trek down to get it if they did have some in stock.


 
I dont' know, I just found it by googling.  Reading on the thread it appears they might!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MedtechCarol said:


> I found this thread on QVC....maybe give this a try since it appears this outlet ships??
> 
> Good luck !
> 
> http://community.qvc.com/forums/Doo...-from-dooney-and-bourke-las-vegas-outlet.aspx


 

Some outlets do ship IF they carry the bag daily - if it is NEW to the outlet - then they dont ship


----------



## graebelle

Mandy421 said:
			
		

> All this talk of green bags has me on the lookout now.  I saw a green Ralph Lauren hobo at both TJ Maxx and Marshalls for $150.  It's sooooo squishy and soft.  If I hadn't just bought a ton this month I would have gotten it.
> 
> Here it is (NMA).  The pics don't quite do the color justice.  The flash washed it out a bit, IRL it's a VERY saturated color.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/RALPH-LAUREN-LEATHER-BALDWIN-LARGE-ZIP-HOBO-HANDBAG-KELLY-GREEN-NWT-MSRP-298-/261068184676?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cc8e05c64



My Marshall's had that same bag but in tote - almost bought it but opted for the same color and designer in a swing pack style for when Im on vacation- but the tote was gorgeous


----------



## abbie001

qudz104 said:


> omg, i open this thread and see all these beautiful florentine satchels! i didn't even know d&b made this gorgeous bag, and now i really need it. my outlet doesn't have it though . the red seems like the perfect red leather bag i was trying to find at coach! does anyone know if d&b has any deals anywhere?


 I got mine at Lord & Taylor , it was 20%off plus a extra 10% if you use your L&T card. My total came to $286 , but when i got my statement it was $244   it was my 1st time to use the card , could of gotton more discount because of that. I think your 1st time to use your card its additional 15% off.


----------



## CDB3

teerash said:
			
		

> I have also been hunting for the right green bag as some others have mention. I want a quality bag, but have been considering maybe some less expensive options. Any advice? What do you guys think about this Fossil bag, and Fossil in general?



I love Fossil bags. That's what I bought before I got into Coach. I think they're really well made for the price and they've got a great variety of styles and colors. I still look every once in a while but right now I'm a Coachie at heart


----------



## kath00

MedtechCarol said:


> I found this thread on QVC....maybe give this a try since it appears this outlet ships??
> 
> Good luck !
> 
> http://community.qvc.com/forums/Doo...-from-dooney-and-bourke-las-vegas-outlet.aspx



Just called.  Florentine is considered a "retail bag" so they won't ship it!  ARGH.


----------



## The Artist

Speaking of FOSSIL bags.....here is my Fossil 54 bag 'BETSY"......got her about 3 years ago (maybe?)......gorgeous bag and she is lambskin!!!!


----------



## The Artist

I have one Brahmin bag 'LAUREN'.......always have thought Brahmin was very classy....I only have one, but have eyed many styles I really like. I think the workmanship and quality is OUTSTANDING for the price. Very much like the DOONEY florentine satchels I have.


----------



## bagee

The Artist said:
			
		

> Speaking of FOSSIL bags.....here is my Fossil 54 bag 'BETSY"......got her about 3 years ago (maybe?)......gorgeous bag and she is lambskin!!!!



Very pretty bag!


----------



## teerash

pdxmatts said:
			
		

> Really cute, where did you find it?



It's on the fossil site and it's on sale! They also make a mini crossbody version which is so cute.


----------



## whateve

The Artist said:


> I have one Brahmin bag 'LAUREN'.......always have thought Brahmin was very classy....I only have one, but have eyed many styles I really like. I think the workmanship and quality is OUTSTANDING for the price. Very much like the DOONEY florentine satchels I have.


Gorgeous! Is it heavy?


----------



## The Artist

whateve said:


> Gorgeous! Is it heavy?


 
Not heavy at all, 'whateve'.......I find all Brahmin bags to be very light, in wt.


----------



## BonBonz

Arriving today all the way from Munich, Germany, my Fendi Anna colorblock shoulder bag. I'm so happy because I got it for a ridiculous price due to a scratch on the front. Love, love, love her!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I got a flamingo pink Fossil Monika crossbody last year at the Fossil Outlet for $40.  I love it!  I carry it when I need to be hands-free and it still looks brand new.  Best 40 bucks I've spent in a long time.

NMA:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FOSSIL-MONI...559?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a691530a7


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I also have this turquoise Fossil Hathaway tote that my mom got me for Christmas.  Such a pretty color.

NMA:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...nN%2FhSpYVCkcjorcvPaY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## pdxmatts

BonBonz said:


> Arriving today all the way from Munich, Germany, my Fendi Anna colorblock shoulder bag. I'm so happy because I got it for a ridiculous price due to a scratch on the front. Love, love, love her!



LOVE it!


----------



## jlynn114

I found this at t j maxx...I'm still on the fence about this one. I was trying to branch out in terms of color....maybe thats what is making me unsure??? I would LOVE some opinions please lol


----------



## bagee

BonBonz said:


> Arriving today all the way from Munich, Germany, my Fendi Anna colorblock shoulder bag. I'm so happy because I got it for a ridiculous price due to a scratch on the front. Love, love, love her!


Love it!!!!


----------



## bagee

jlynn114 said:


> I found this at t j maxx...I'm still on the fence about this one. I was trying to branch out in terms of color....maybe thats what is making me unsure??? I would LOVE some opinions please lol
> 
> View attachment 1797155


I think it's cute,love the color and the chains!


----------



## Jessi319

teerash said:


> I have also been hunting for the right green bag as some others have mention. I want a quality bag, but have been considering maybe some less expensive options. Any advice? What do you guys think about this Fossil bag, and Fossil in general?


 
OMG I love this bag and the color!...  It's obvious reading all the posts around the forum about the love of green that Coach is WAY OVERDUE  some seriously yummy apple green and/or any vivid green for that matter!!


----------



## BuckyBabe

Just received my kate spade in forest. She is so smushy and smells wonderful! The color was hard to capture but its like the regular green you'd find in a crayon box (left side of pic closest to the real color). This is my first Kate spade, but will definitely not be my last.


----------



## LVoeShopping

Very excited about my new CL's


----------



## LVoeShopping

BuckyBabe said:
			
		

> Just received my kate spade in forest. She is so smushy and smells wonderful! The color was hard to capture but its like the regular green you'd find in a crayon box (left side of pic closest to the real color). This is my first Kate spade, but will definitely not be my last.



Gorgeous! I love KS : smile1:


----------



## MedtechCarol

LVoeShopping said:


> Very excited about my new CL's


 
DANGG! Smokin'!! Those are hot...seriously hot!


----------



## kath00

LVoeShopping said:


> Very excited about my new CL's



Oh drool!  Love that green!!


----------



## MedtechCarol

BuckyBabe said:


> Just received my kate spade in forest. She is so smushy and smells wonderful! The color was hard to capture but its like the regular green you'd find in a crayon box (left side of pic closest to the real color). This is my first Kate spade, but will definitely not be my last.
> 
> View attachment 1797635


 
LOVE THIS! Very pretty color. I agree, you can't buy just one KS...her bags are timeless!


----------



## LVoeShopping

MedtechCarol said:
			
		

> DANGG! Smokin'!! Those are hot...seriously hot!



Thank you  I am very excited and nervous at the same time to wear them!


----------



## ZSP

MedtechCarol said:


> DANGG! Smokin'!! Those are hot...seriously hot!





LVoeShopping said:


> Thank you  I am very excited and nervous at the same time to wear them!



At least you can actually wear them!    Ahhh...the old days when I could wear heels like that.

Brahmin bags are wonderful...and lightweight no matter the size.  I have two and love them.


----------



## bagee

BuckyBabe said:
			
		

> Just received my kate spade in forest. She is so smushy and smells wonderful! The color was hard to capture but its like the regular green you'd find in a crayon box (left side of pic closest to the real color). This is my first Kate spade, but will definitely not be my last.



Cute!


----------



## bagee

LVoeShopping said:
			
		

> Very excited about my new CL's



Holy wow!  Those are hot!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## tannedsilk

LVoeShopping said:


> Very excited about my new CL's



I'm not really a huge shoe girl - but d*mn, these are bloody fantastic.  You always have the greatest shoes


----------



## LVoeShopping

ZSP said:


> At least you can actually wear them!  Ahhh...the old days when I could wear heels like that.


 
Thank you! I LOVE your avi BTW, that doggie is too cute for words!




bagee said:


> Holy wow! Those are hot! Enjoy!!!


 
Thanks so much!!!



tannedsilk said:


> I'm not really a huge shoe girl - but d*mn, these are bloody fantastic. You always have the greatest shoes



Thank you, you are too kind


----------



## ZSP

LVoeShopping said:


> Thank you! I LOVE your avi BTW, that doggie is too cute for words!



thank you too...that's my boy Wolfgang!  He's a French Bulldog.


----------



## LVoeShopping

Nothing overly exciting but I am a sucker for monograms...and pink 

My new big mama beach bag


----------



## toesinthesand

LVoeShopping said:


> Nothing overly exciting but I am a sucker for monograms...and pink
> 
> My new big mama beach bag



Very cute.


----------



## LVoeShopping

toesinthesand said:
			
		

> Very cute.



Thank you


----------



## ladybug10

I have been cheating on Coach the last couple of days with my new Burberry belted tote. Glad I'm able to share this with my fellow Coachies.


----------



## LVoeShopping

ladybug10 said:
			
		

> I have been cheating on Coach the last couple of days with my new Burberry belted tote. Glad I'm able to share this with my fellow Coachies.



She's very pretty!


----------



## grannytoabbi

My Kate Spade


----------



## grannytoabbi

Dooney Safari


----------



## grannytoabbi

grannytoabbi said:


> Dooney Safari








2 more Dooneys


----------



## grannytoabbi

grannytoabbi said:


> 2 more Dooneys








And my last 2 Dooneys


----------



## MedtechCarol

grannytoabbi said:


> Dooney Safari


 


grannytoabbi said:


> 2 more Dooneys


 


grannytoabbi said:


> And my last 2 Dooneys


 
What a great collection of bags! Kate Spade is WOW! The Dooneys are awesome! 

The light blue one in the last pic is the medium zip pocket sac, right? I tried these on and wow they're comfy, I think I'm going to pick one up next time I go to the outlet 50% off and a rainbow of colors!


----------



## grannytoabbi

MedtechCarol said:


> What a great collection of bags! Kate Spade is WOW! The Dooneys are awesome!
> 
> The light blue one in the last pic is the medium zip pocket sac, right? I tried these on and wow they're comfy, I think I'm going to pick one up next time I go to the outlet 50% off and a rainbow of colors!


 
Thank you.  I'm a Coachie at heart but do enjoy other bags too.  It's the medium zip but it's actually a medium seafoam green.


----------



## graebelle

ladybug10 said:


> I have been cheating on Coach the last couple of days with my new Burberry belted tote. Glad I'm able to share this with my fellow Coachies.



that is super cute!


----------



## amquirk

My only Dooney's are of the Disney variety


----------



## BuckyBabe

grannytoabbi said:


> My Kate Spade



Very pretty! I just discovered Kate Spade and am loving all the different styles. I love this one!


----------



## pdxmatts

amquirk said:


> View attachment 1800665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800668
> 
> 
> My only Dooney's are of the Disney variety



Those are Great! I have never seen those before. Thanks for sharing


----------



## madisonave5011

BonBonz said:


> Arriving today all the way from Munich, Germany, my Fendi Anna colorblock shoulder bag. I'm so happy because I got it for a ridiculous price due to a scratch on the front. Love, love, love her!


Love this bag!! It definitely has a vintage flare


----------



## kath00

OT: How come there is no Dooney board on this forum?  It would be nice to have one since there is such a following it seems.  Or did I just miss it?

Katherine


----------



## whateve

ladybug10 said:


> I have been cheating on Coach the last couple of days with my new Burberry belted tote. Glad I'm able to share this with my fellow Coachies.


This is so cute!


----------



## whateve

LVoeShopping said:


> Very excited about my new CL's


so pretty!


----------



## MarneeB

kath00 said:


> OT: How come there is no Dooney board on this forum? It would be nice to have one since there is such a following it seems. Or did I just miss it?
> 
> Katherine


 

Nope, to the best of my my knowledge there isn't one. It's been asked before and we were told they tried it and there simply wasn't enough interest to keep it going. I love Dooney and would like a thread also! IMO Dooney and Bourke's leather beats some of the much higher priced brands.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

grannytoabbi said:


> And my last 2 Dooneys


 

GT, is the pocket sac SEAFOAM???


----------



## LVoeShopping

whateve said:


> so pretty!


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## ladybug10

LVoeShopping said:


> She's very pretty!





graebelle said:


> that is super cute!





whateve said:


> This is so cute!



Thanks! It's back to Coach today


----------



## grannytoabbi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> GT, is the pocket sac SEAFOAM???


 
Yes, it's seafoam.  I wish Coach would come out with a nice seafoam bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

grannytoabbi said:


> Yes, it's seafoam. I wish Coach would come out with a nice seafoam bag.


 

BOOYAH
I have it on hold at the outlet and that was the color I was hoping

THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## grannytoabbi

BuckyBabe said:


> Very pretty! I just discovered Kate Spade and am loving all the different styles. I love this one!


 
Thank you, it's fun to try something different once in awhile isn't it.


----------



## bettyboopkiss

Here is my newest. LV Empreinte Artsy - Flamme.


----------



## crissy11

bettyboopkiss said:
			
		

> Here is my newest. LV Empreinte Artsy - Flamme.



YUMMY!!!!!! Stunning bag - love the color!!


----------



## grannytoabbi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> BOOYAH
> I have it on hold at the outlet and that was the color I was hoping
> 
> THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


 
YOU'RE WELCOME.  You will love it, it's very comfortable to wear.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

grannytoabbi said:


> YOU'RE WELCOME. You will love it, it's very comfortable to wear.


 

i saw her in dessert in Macy's and I love the feel of the leather - so very softttttttttttt


----------



## ponytail

bettyboopkiss said:


> Here is my newest. LV Empreinte Artsy - Flamme.


 
Now that's a LV I could love!! Beautiful!


----------



## realhousewife

amquirk said:


> View attachment 1800665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800668
> 
> 
> My only Dooney's are of the Disney variety


 
I LOVE that Mickey balloon purse!  Did you buy it at the parks?  Is that the only place they are sold?


----------



## amquirk

realhousewife said:
			
		

> I LOVE that Mickey balloon purse!  Did you buy it at the parks?  Is that the only place they are sold?



Yes exclusive to parks-I bought mine at the WDW, but they also sell some online at www.disneystore.com


----------



## bettyboopkiss

ponytail said:
			
		

> Now that's a LV I could love!! Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## tonij2000

Here's my Gustto (Pavia I think), been carrying her for 2 weeks. Time to put another bag in the rotation.


----------



## bagee

My favorite Kate Spade...Sierra


----------



## MedtechCarol

Couple more I dug out. 
Dooney in dusty blue I'm using today:





One of my Isabella Fiore bags...one of the funkier ones in my collection. It's divine, smells like a saddle, so dang pretty inside, too!


----------



## disney16

I've been doing some cheating on Coach and I have grown quite fond of Burberry and also Michael Kors.


----------



## bagee

MedtechCarol said:
			
		

> Couple more I dug out.
> Dooney in dusty blue I'm using today:
> 
> One of my Isabella Fiore bags...one of the funkier ones in my collection. It's divine, smells like a saddle, so dang pretty inside, too!



Love that dusty blue!


----------



## bagee

disney16 said:
			
		

> I've been doing some cheating on Coach and I have grown quite fond of Burberry and also Michael Kors.



Love your MK!


----------



## disney16

Thank You. It's one of my favorite bags.


----------



## rose10

I cheated with Alexander Wang Rocco in Black with Rose Gold Hardware!!! Its


----------



## kath00

Thanks to an awesome TPF lady who pointed this bag out to me, I just got it yesterday!  It's the Gansevoort from Michael Kors and I just love the size, shape and color!  Katherine


----------



## bagee

rose10 said:
			
		

> I cheated with Alexander Wang Rocco in Black with Rose Gold Hardware!!! Its



Very nice!


----------



## bagee

kath00 said:
			
		

> Thanks to an awesome TPF lady who pointed this bag out to me, I just got it yesterday!  It's the Gansevoort from Michael Kors and I just love the size, shape and color!  Katherine



Nice MK...such a pretty shade of green!


----------



## coachgirl555

Here is my ONLY non Coach bag so far... I just fell in love with the Florentine Dooney & Bourke's posted here... even though I really love the rolled handle on most everyones posted here being I hate to carry my bags on my arm and do not like using the long straps I decided to purchase the Florentine Double strap tassel satchel in moss (this is my 1st D&B since the 80's mind you) and the handles fit nicely over my shoulder.


----------



## fieldsinspring

MedtechCarol said:
			
		

> Couple more I dug out.
> Dooney in dusty blue I'm using today:
> 
> One of my Isabella Fiore bags...one of the funkier ones in my collection. It's divine, smells like a saddle, so dang pretty inside, too!



Gorgeous blue- love it!!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

disney16 said:
			
		

> I've been doing some cheating on Coach and I have grown quite fond of Burberry and also Michael Kors.



I love MK!!! Such amazing buttery leather- beautiful set!!


----------



## teerash

coachgirl555 said:
			
		

> Here is my ONLY non Coach bag so far... I just fell in love with the Florentine Dooney & Bourke's posted here... even though I really love the rolled handle on most everyones posted here being I hate to carry my bags on my arm and do not like using the long straps I decided to purchase the Florentine Double strap tassel satchel in moss (this is my 1st D&B since the 80's mind you) and the handles fit nicely over my shoulder.



I love this! And the color is great! I like Dooney a lot but they are a little pricey for me and no outlet around here i know of.


----------



## Jessi319

For all the Poppy Willis / mini Willis fans, (and its little look alike sister the older style Post Pouch),  I saw this on ebay and HAD TO snag her. The leather and workmanship on this vintage Aigner is really amazing....it's pebbled, but feels like the Dooney All Weather Leather, and it's just adorable. I love the whiskey colored leather accents on the straps, etc. And to show how small she is I put her by the Poppy Willis for comparison. 






By jessi319 at 2012-07-23




By jessi319 at 2012-07-23


----------



## pdxmatts

kath00 said:


> Thanks to an awesome TPF lady who pointed this bag out to me, I just got it yesterday!  It's the Gansevoort from Michael Kors and I just love the size, shape and color!  Katherine



I just love it. I'm going to have to keep my eye out for another listing  Glad you snagged it.


----------



## tnsweetness

pdxmatts said:


> I just love it. I'm going to have to keep my eye out for another listing  Glad you snagged it.


 
I don't know if you have TJ Maxx or Marshalls stores near you anywhere but I have seen the Gansevoort in several colors there.  I got one in Gold leather at TJ's for $199 but I returned it because I already had a few other gold bags...


----------



## pdxmatts

tnsweetness said:


> I don't know if you have TJ Maxx or Marshalls stores near you anywhere but I have seen the Gansevoort in several colors there.  I got one in Gold leather at TJ's for $199 but I returned it because I already had a few other gold bags...



Oh, thank you.. I think there is a TJ Maxx near me. I will have to check it out


----------



## Bag Fetish

cosmetic case ... trying to locate that thread .. thanks


----------



## champagne_taste

I know what you're talking about. Didn't the poster say they weren't sure what brand it was and that it didn't have a tag in it? I will have to sift through a little tonight and see if I can remember.


----------



## Bag Fetish

^^^ correct...


----------



## BellestChele

First time posting here! It's been so long since I've bought a non Coach bag. I branched out and bought a Frye bag! It's called the Deborah tote. I love it so much, I got both colors!






I have lots more pics! I made a reveal thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/frye-deborah-tote-764325.html


----------



## LVoeShopping

BellestChele said:
			
		

> First time posting here! It's been so long since I've bought a non Coach bag. I branched out and bought a Frye bag! It's called the Deborah tote. I love it so much, I got both colors!
> 
> I have lots more pics! I made a reveal thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/frye-deborah-tote-764325.html



So pretty!


----------



## BellestChele

LVoeShopping said:
			
		

> So pretty!



Thanks! I'm definitely in love!


----------



## bagee

BellestChele said:
			
		

> First time posting here! It's been so long since I've bought a non Coach bag. I branched out and bought a Frye bag! It's called the Deborah tote. I love it so much, I got both colors!
> 
> I have lots more pics! I made a reveal thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/frye-deborah-tote-764325.html



Love them!


----------



## graebelle

Gorgeous frye bags


----------



## coachgirl555

BellestChele said:


> First time posting here! It's been so long since I've bought a non Coach bag. I branched out and bought a Frye bag! It's called the Deborah tote. I love it so much, I got both colors!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1806637
> 
> 
> I have lots more pics! I made a reveal thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/frye-deborah-tote-764325.html


 

Love these!!!


----------



## BellestChele

coachgirl555 said:


> Love these!!!





graebelle said:


> Gorgeous frye bags





bagee said:


> Love them!



Thanks so much, ladies!! I'm very much in love with them. I carried the brown one today and it's so comfy!


----------



## sjh630

AS I said BC on the other reveal thread...thanks for enabling me!!! I got the slate and can't wait! (no pun intended!) If she could have found the brown I'd be getting both!


----------



## BellestChele

sjh630 said:


> AS I said BC on the other reveal thread...thanks for enabling me!!! I got the slate and can't wait! (no pun intended!) If she could have found the brown I'd be getting both!



 Woohoo!! Is she still looking for the brown?? You need both!


----------



## bagee

BellestChele said:
			
		

> First time posting here! It's been so long since I've bought a non Coach bag. I branched out and bought a Frye bag! It's called the Deborah tote. I love it so much, I got both colors!
> 
> I have lots more pics! I made a reveal thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/frye-deborah-tote-764325.html



Just looked at their website.....oohhhhh....cute bags!!!!!


----------



## coachgirl555

teerash said:


> I love this! And the color is great! I like Dooney a lot but they are a little pricey for me and no outlet around here i know of.


 
Thanks....! I really love the moss color on this one!


----------



## accessorygirl2

Today I'm wearing my Michael Kors Bennett Leather Hobo in Luggage. This bag is slouchy yet organized with all the interior pockets. Love!


----------



## LVoeShopping

accessorygirl2 said:
			
		

> Today I'm wearing my Michael Kors Bennett Leather Hobo in Luggage. This bag is slouchy yet organized with all the interior pockets. Love!



 this is the one bag I picked up 100 times and totally regret not buying! Congrats she is gorgeous!


----------



## accessorygirl2

LVoeShopping said:


> this is the one bag I picked up 100 times and totally regret not buying! Congrats she is gorgeous!



Thank you! I think there are a few on ebay if you're still looking for it.


----------



## Bag Fetish

champagne_taste said:


> I know what you're talking about. Didn't the poster say they weren't sure what brand it was and that it didn't have a tag in it? I will have to sift through a little tonight and see if I can remember.


 
any luck??


----------



## HappySilly

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> any luck??



Even I tried to find it myself to pass the time while Hubba had ESPN on.  No luck, though. Sorry.


----------



## graebelle

Bag Fetish said:


> any luck??



I tried looking as well as i can remember that post as well and even have a mental image in my head as to what it looked like but i have not found it


----------



## Bag Fetish

HappySilly said:


> Even I tried to find it myself to pass the time while Hubba had ESPN on. No luck, though. Sorry.


thanks!!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

graebelle said:


> I tried looking as well as i can remember that post as well and even have a mental image in my head as to what it looked like but i have not found it


 
Thanks, I have been looking as well and cant even remember the poster or what the thread topic was


----------



## graebelle

Bag Fetish said:


> Thanks, I have been looking as well and cant even remember the poster or what the thread topic was



http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-inspired-legacy-stripe-train-case-set-723295.html

this is all i came up with-


----------



## Bag Fetish

graebelle said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coach-inspired-legacy-stripe-train-case-set-723295.html
> 
> this is all i came up with-


 
yeah I found that ... its not it.
it was a cosmetic case size.. and it was a gift from a friend I think she said. thanks tho!


----------



## sjh630

BellestChele said:


> Woohoo!! Is she still looking for the brown?? You need both!




Got the brown too!!! Woo Hoo!!! Awesome SA's!


----------



## BellestChele

sjh630 said:
			
		

> Got the brown too!!! Woo Hoo!!! Awesome SA's!



Yay!!! Are they there yet? How about now? Now??? lol


----------



## TeachingTots

sne3103 said:


> Could someone please, please do mod shots with the Florentine Satchels.. I hadn't even heard of them before I saw this thread, but can't get them outta my head now! They're gorgeous..



I love these satchels...D and B was my first "designer" bag and haven't had one since my husband's wedding gift!  I might have to get one of these.


----------



## Jessi319

This thread has made me take a new look at the Dooney stuff on their website.  Wow, such pretty stuff.  They're finally coming back to their vintage and classy looks like they used to...well, kind of like Coach is doing.   And still coming up with cute and fun things like the Happy Bag!!


----------



## Shoebaglady

Zac Posen Z Spoke Americana Satchel in black patent leather. It is TDF soft and holds so much for a small bag.


----------



## LVoeShopping

My latest buy...LV Neverfull MM


----------



## pdxmatts

Bag Fetish said:


> cosmetic case ... trying to locate that thread .. thanks



Maybe it's in here? http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-reference-library/post-your-coach-cosmetic-cases-here-430486.html


----------



## accessorygirl2

Way before I loved Coach, I loved Dooney. Here's one of my new favorites: Dooney Florentine Domed Buckle Satchel in Natural.


----------



## bagee

accessorygirl2 said:
			
		

> Way before I loved Coach, I loved Dooney. Here's one of my new favorites: Dooney Florentine Domed Buckle Satchel in Natural.



Love that leather!!!!


----------



## theheidis

This wasn't really my style but I've never in my life felt leather softer than this, it almost doesn't seem possible it's so soft. Like it more than I expected to though....it's very puddly - black leather studded junior drake "Gia"


----------



## LVoeShopping

theheidis said:
			
		

> This wasn't really my style but I've never in my life felt leather softer than this, it almost doesn't seem possible it's so soft. Like it more than I expected to though....it's very puddly - black leather studded junior drake "Gia"



Oooh I love that! Such a fun bag!


----------



## bagee

Shoebaglady said:


> Zac Posen Z Spoke Americana Satchel in black patent leather. It is TDF soft and holds so much for a small bag.
> 
> View attachment 1810469
> 
> 
> View attachment 1810471
> 
> 
> View attachment 1810472


Love this! Zac Posen has great designs!


----------



## kath00

LVoeShopping said:


> My latest buy...LV Neverfull MM



OOohhh!  Love this!  Congrats on your latest addition...  Now a BAN??


----------



## Bag Fetish

pdxmatts said:
			
		

> Maybe it's in here? http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-reference-library/post-your-coach-cosmetic-cases-here-430486.html



Thanks it that's for coach line cosmetic cases.
OP knows its not coach... Said there were no tags in it and a friend/cousin gave it to I think she said..


----------



## LVoeShopping

kath00 said:
			
		

> OOohhh!  Love this!  Congrats on your latest addition...  Now a BAN??



Hehe...I had 2 more arrive yesterday...ban yes now  lol


----------



## graebelle

Today I received my Dooney and Bourke Blair bag in marine


----------



## graebelle

..


----------



## HappySilly

graebelle said:
			
		

> Today I received my Dooney and Bourke Blair bag in marine



Hello there, Blair. Looking good.


----------



## bagee

graebelle said:
			
		

> ..



I hadn't seen that bag, but i like. shape and color both i like!


----------



## graebelle

// with wallet- Blair is their new style lots of fun colors - comes in small or regular size ( mine is regular)


----------



## bagee

graebelle said:
			
		

> // with wallet- Blair is their new style lots of fun colors - comes in small or regular size ( mine is regular)



I'll have to go look at them.  That color is really nice!!


----------



## graebelle

bagee said:


> I'll have to go look at them.  That color is really nice!!



thanks - i love the classic simple design to it- they have fantastic colors for fall.


----------



## sandra43230

bagee said:


> Just looked at their website.....oohhhhh....cute bags!!!!!



This is GORGEOUS! I looked online and don't see it anymore. I was totally gonna buy the brown one.


----------



## sandra43230

BellestChele said:


> First time posting here! It's been so long  since I've bought a non Coach bag. I branched out and bought a Frye bag!  It's called the Deborah tote. I love it so much, I got both colors!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1806637
> 
> 
> I have lots more pics! I made a reveal thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/frye-deborah-tote-764325.html



I NEED this! Too bad when I went on the Nordies site it's not on there anymore.


----------



## BellestChele

sandra43230 said:


> I NEED this! Too bad when I went on the Nordies site it's not on there anymore.



I just checked and it's sold out again. But more bags pop up every once in a while. Keep checking! You'll find one. I saw some in stock yesterday!

Also...I find that calling stores helps too. The Nordstrom Downtown Seattle store is fantastic about finding items! I found my two bags with the help of a SA there and so did my friend! I would call them! Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## kath00

Saw this lovely Michael Kors Hamilton at Macy's today on sale.  I was doing a return on an older Glam Tote that I never used so I picked this one up for almost the same price!


----------



## LVoeShopping

kath00 said:
			
		

> Saw this lovely Michael Kors Hamilton at Macy's today on sale.  I was doing a return on an older Glam Tote that I never used so I picked this one up for almost the same price!



What a fun color! Love it


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I picked up this Etienne Aigner Crocodilian Tote in Mustard for a song. I know it's not Coach but I love the look.

P.s. please don't mind the horrible nail job, I hadn't got that far yet, lol!


----------



## ponytail

kath00 said:


> Saw this lovely Michael Kors Hamilton at Macy's today on sale. I was doing a return on an older Glam Tote that I never used so I picked this one up for almost the same price!


 
That's the one I've been wanting! I just love that green--congrats!


----------



## jlynn114

I have no idea who this handbag is by...but when I saw this color I couldn't leave it there!!!! I love this blue!!!!! She is comfy to carry and actually stays on my shoulder...very unusual for me!


----------



## Bag Fetish

kath00 said:


> Saw this lovely Michael Kors Hamilton at Macy's today on sale.  I was doing a return on an older Glam Tote that I never used so I picked this one up for almost the same price!



Pretty color!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

jlynn114 said:


> I have no idea who this handbag is by...but when I saw this color I couldn't leave it there!!!! I love this blue!!!!! She is comfy to carry and actually stays on my shoulder...very unusual for me!
> 
> View attachment 1820852



Oh wow, that is a gorgeous blue!


----------



## graebelle

kath00 said:


> Saw this lovely Michael Kors Hamilton at Macy's today on sale.  I was doing a return on an older Glam Tote that I never used so I picked this one up for almost the same price!



love this color- congrats


----------



## kristar

Louis Vuitton Delightful PM . Purchased July 20/2012...seriously can't buy anything for awhile.


----------



## graebelle

kristar said:
			
		

> Louis Vuitton Delightful PM . Purchased July 20/2012...seriously can't buy anything for awhile.



Love love love my delightful- it is seriously one of my favorite bags to carry because it is so light - I just changed out of her but she will not be hidden for long- congrats -


----------



## tobefetching

theheidis said:
			
		

> This wasn't really my style but I've never in my life felt leather softer than this, it almost doesn't seem possible it's so soft. Like it more than I expected to though....it's very puddly - black leather studded junior drake "Gia"



:drools: Junior Drake has the softest, smoothest, most dreamy leather ever.


----------



## jlynn114

Spoiledlttleldy said:
			
		

> Oh wow, that is a gorgeous blue!



Thank You!!! So prettt


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

kristar said:


> Louis Vuitton Delightful PM . Purchased July 20/2012...seriously can't buy anything for awhile.



Bag twins!  I have the PM too.  Seriously the most comfortable bag that I own.  It's my only LV so far but hopefully not my last.  Congrats on such a great bag!!


----------



## GoStanford

Tano All Access in teal. I usually go for cross body so this will be interesting!


----------



## abbie001

kristar said:


> Louis Vuitton Delightful PM . Purchased July 20/2012...seriously can't buy anything for awhile.


 Bag Twins! I Love mine , So Comfy! Enjoy


----------



## bagee

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> I picked up this Etienne Aigner Crocodilian Tote in Mustard for a song. I know it's not Coach but I love the look.
> 
> P.s. please don't mind the horrible nail job, I hadn't got that far yet, lol!


Cute tote!


----------



## bagee

kath00 said:


> Saw this lovely Michael Kors Hamilton at Macy's today on sale.  I was doing a return on an older Glam Tote that I never used so I picked this one up for almost the same price!


Pretty color of MK!


----------



## pinksparkles

kath00 said:


> Saw this lovely Michael Kors Hamilton at Macy's today on sale.  I was doing a return on an older Glam Tote that I never used so I picked this one up for almost the same price!


I got one too one sale for $178! So pretty


----------



## bwalwayswins

thanks to this thread for making me have a week long obsession with the D & B florentine satchels.....i was starking (staring, stalking, lurking)  their website, visiting random stores that had them....BUT while i LOVE the look and design...i just couldn't get past the stiffness of the leather, other than that I love them! They are freaking adorable!! Soon....I found myself at a coach outlet (like waking up from a week long bender) and got myself a tote that I was simultaneously starking during a Coach online pop up sale.... so it all worked out! YAY.....

onto the actual reason Im in this thread again.....anyone ever get a fossil bag....like or dislike? i can't help but find them fascinating....and I can't decide if i LOVE OR HATE them?!?!? I think I want one........


----------



## coachgirl555

Broke out my D&B florentine dlb strap tassel satchel today for the 1st time ... loving how soft she is under my arm ... she is my only non coach bag I own


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

bagee said:


> Cute tote!



Thank you.   My DH thinks it's hideous, lol. They just don't get it.


----------



## HappySilly

coachgirl555 said:
			
		

> Broke out my D&B florentine dlb strap tassel satchel today for the 1st time ... loving how soft she is under my arm ... she is my only non coach bag I own



Fabulous color! Love the styling of D&B's Florentine satchels.


----------



## coachgirl555

HappySilly said:


> Fabulous color! Love the styling of D&B's Florentine satchels.



Thanks ... I really do to .. enough to get me to buy this one 
I have not had a D & B since the 80's 
I really love the ones posted here with the rolled handles but I am a shoulder bag gal & they were to short for my arms and I just do not like the long strap look ...
This one has the perfect drop & is super soft & the color for me is ideal


----------



## whateve

Here is my new Michael Kors bag. It is the most vivid fuchsia. I really love it. It slouches perfectly. There are 4 inside slip pockets, one zip pocket and an outside pocket with a magnetic snap. The bag can be carried by both handles, which fit on my shoulder snugly, or by just one, which makes it a little longer, or by the longer strap. There are a few smart design elements here that I wish Coach did.


----------



## kath00

whateve said:


> Here is my new Michael Kors bag. It is the most vivid fuchsia. I really love it. It slouches perfectly. There are 4 inside slip pockets, one zip pocket and an outside pocket with a magnetic snap. The bag can be carried by both handles, which fit on my shoulder snugly, or by just one, which makes it a little longer, or by the longer strap. There are a few smart design elements here that I wish Coach did.



Gorgeous!  And I love it with that Coach scarf!  Kath


----------



## LVoeShopping

whateve said:
			
		

> Here is my new Michael Kors bag. It is the most vivid fuchsia. I really love it. It slouches perfectly. There are 4 inside slip pockets, one zip pocket and an outside pocket with a magnetic snap. The bag can be carried by both handles, which fit on my shoulder snugly, or by just one, which makes it a little longer, or by the longer strap. There are a few smart design elements here that I wish Coach did.



I love it! MK makes some incredible bags.


----------



## whateve

kath00 said:


> Gorgeous!  And I love it with that Coach scarf!  Kath


Thank you! That is my favorite scarf ever. I am always looking for an opportunity to use it.


LVoeShopping said:


> I love it! MK makes some incredible bags.


Thank you! After I bought the pink, I saw it in a gorgeous turquoise too but I resisted! Now I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## MedtechCarol

whateve said:


> Here is my new Michael Kors bag. It is the most vivid fuchsia. I really love it. It slouches perfectly. There are 4 inside slip pockets, one zip pocket and an outside pocket with a magnetic snap. The bag can be carried by both handles, which fit on my shoulder snugly, or by just one, which makes it a little longer, or by the longer strap. There are a few smart design elements here that I wish Coach did.


 
I love this, the color is STUNNING! Looks extremely comfortable, too!


----------



## bagee

whateve said:
			
		

> Here is my new Michael Kors bag. It is the most vivid fuchsia. I really love it. It slouches perfectly. There are 4 inside slip pockets, one zip pocket and an outside pocket with a magnetic snap. The bag can be carried by both handles, which fit on my shoulder snugly, or by just one, which makes it a little longer, or by the longer strap. There are a few smart design elements here that I wish Coach did.



I love this bag...been looking at it in a blue...but now i love this color too! MK knows how to make bags!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

whateve said:


> Here is my new Michael Kors bag. It is the most vivid fuchsia. I really love it. It slouches perfectly. There are 4 inside slip pockets, one zip pocket and an outside pocket with a magnetic snap. The bag can be carried by both handles, which fit on my shoulder snugly, or by just one, which makes it a little longer, or by the longer strap. There are a few smart design elements here that I wish Coach did.


 LOVE you bag and the color is beautiful.  If I ever find one in the larger size, count me in!!!  MK makes some great bags (I have a few) and I love all the pockets he puts on the inside.  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## princess69

coachgirl555 said:


> Broke out my D&B florentine dlb strap tassel satchel today for the 1st time ... loving how soft she is under my arm ... she is my only non coach bag I own


How did I not know about these gorgeous D & B Florentine bags???!!!  Absolutely beautiful - I WILL be purchasing one (or two)!


----------



## tannedsilk

princess69 said:


> How did I not know about these gorgeous D & B Florentine bags???!!!  Absolutely beautiful - I WILL be purchasing one (or two)!



Dillards have a bunch on sale 30% off, the outlet has some too for 40% off.


----------



## princess69

tannedsilk said:


> Dillards have a bunch on sale 30% off, the outlet has some too for 40% off.


Hey woman I don't need anymore enabling LOL


----------



## tannedsilk

princess69 said:


> Hey woman I don't need anymore enabling LOL



Hang tight for two weeks, they will be in the cardholder sale at the end of the month.  Picked up a red one last month, 50/40 then another $20 off for a very small defect $100 before tax.


----------



## LVoeletters

This summer I treated myself to a Van Cleef and Arpel 5 motif MOP bracelet and a Tiffany garden diamond bee pendant. Wiped me out!





It's the bracelet version of the necklaces Reese witherspoon is wearing: http://www.google.com/imgres?q=van+...w=197&start=0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:82


----------



## princess69

tannedsilk said:


> Hang tight for two weeks, they will be in the cardholder sale at the end of the month.  Picked up a red one last month, 50/40 then another $20 off for a very small defect $100 before tax.


Wow awesome price!  Do these get snatched up as quickly as Coach during the sale?


----------



## princess69

tannedsilk said:


> Hang tight for two weeks, they will be in the cardholder sale at the end of the month.  Picked up a red one last month, 50/40 then another $20 off for a very small defect $100 before tax.


Are prices better at outlet or Dillards?


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I just got this Dooney & Bourke white/natural Florentine Zip Sac at Macy's yesterday.  The leather is so luxurious, I can't stop touching it.


----------



## bagee

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> This summer I treated myself to a Van Cleef and Arpel 5 motif MOP bracelet and a Tiffany garden diamond bee pendant. Wiped me out!
> 
> http://s1197.photobucket.com/albums...e/?action=view&current=2012-07-15154913-2.jpg
> 
> It's the bracelet version of the necklaces Reese witherspoon is wearing: http://www.google.com/imgres?q=van+cleef+and+arpels+alhambra&hl=en&client=safari&sa=X&rls=en&biw=1218&bih=670&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=PKsRUOTKi3lDSM:&imgrefurl=http://www.thelook4less.net/2009/12/van-cleef-arpels-alhambra-necklace.html&docid=vkreeKODG5PZIM&imgurl=http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_GZ8nvTEYpJA/Szo_C8acY7I/AAAAAAAADsk/U29diiJlKrw/s400/reese_witherspoon400vancleef-arpels-1.jpg&w=400&h=300&ei=5PknUKnuNvC26QG35oDoBw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=442&vpy=156&dur=2210&hovh=194&hovw=259&tx=130&ty=155&sig=117647928057165920560&page=1&tbnh=148&tbnw=197&start=0&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:82



Gorgeous!  I'm into jewelry too!  I need to find less expensive hobbies!  Lol
Enjoy!!


----------



## bagee

never_wear_it_t said:
			
		

> I just got this Dooney & Bourke white/natural Florentine Zip Sac at Macy's yesterday.  The leather is so luxurious, I can't stop touching it.



Very pretty!!


----------



## tannedsilk

princess69 said:


> Wow awesome price!  Do these get snatched up as quickly as Coach during the sale?



Not really, the resellers where I am LOVE Coach - they were litterally RUNNING to the counter because of the 40% sale. SMDH



princess69 said:


> Are prices better at outlet or Dillards?



Dillards usually has the outlet beat for both Coach and Dooney, but you need to be a cardholder & be there first thing if you're looking for a good deal on Coach.  Jan 1 they had 30/50 for the sale, I got a gathered graphite Sophia for $170 and the plum patent Sophia for $120.  I was in and out in 15 mins lol.


----------



## princess69

tannedsilk said:


> Not really, the resellers where I am LOVE Coach - they were litterally RUNNING to the counter because of the 40% sale. SMDH
> 
> 
> 
> Dillards usually has the outlet beat for both Coach and Dooney, but you need to be a cardholder & be there first thing if you're looking for a good deal on Coach.  Jan 1 they had 30/50 for the sale, I got a gathered graphite Sophia for $170 and the plum patent Sophia for $120.  I was in and out in 15 mins lol.


Dillards used to be my spot for getting clearanced Coach but the resellers started getting ridiculous - and I rather spend my $$$ on bags than bail!  But I'll try the end of this month and see if I can score my D & B!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## tannedsilk

princess69 said:


> Dillards used to be my spot for getting clearanced Coach but the resellers started getting ridiculous - and *I rather spend my $$$ on bags than bail!  *But I'll try the end of this month and see if I can score my D & B!
> 
> Thanks for the info!



It's not that serious! LMBAO - In that case I need you to make friends with a SA or two!


----------



## whateve

MedtechCarol said:


> I love this, the color is STUNNING! Looks extremely comfortable, too!


Thank you! It is really comfortable. The leather is so soft and the handles feel great.


bagee said:


> I love this bag...been looking at it in a blue...but now i love this color too! MK knows how to make bags!


They didn't have any blue when I bought it. The pink was the only non-neutral they had. Then I went to another MK store and they had a gorgeous turquoise. I almost got that one too but the SA was snotty. I am trying to convince myself I don't need it since I am going to get a Legacy in emerald.


Crazy for Bags said:


> LOVE you bag and the color is beautiful.  If I ever find one in the larger size, count me in!!!  MK makes some great bags (I have a few) and I love all the pockets he puts on the inside.  Enjoy your new bag!


Thank you! I think the pink I saw in the larger size wasn't as vivid. I don't usually gravitate toward pink but I love the richness of this color. Now I am glad I didn't get the Hailey in fuchsia.

I love all the pockets too. I was looking at LV and they sure are stingy with their pockets!


----------



## LVoeletters

bagee said:
			
		

> Gorgeous!  I'm into jewelry too!  I need to find less expensive hobbies!  Lol
> Enjoy!!



Thank you! And me too!!! Damn vca and Cartier! And Tiffany oh boy


----------



## bagee

whateve said:


> Thank you! It is really comfortable. The leather is so soft and the handles feel great.
> 
> They didn't have any blue when I bought it. The pink was the only non-neutral they had. Then I went to another MK store and they had a gorgeous turquoise. I almost got that one too but the SA was snotty. I am trying to convince myself I don't need it since I am going to get a Legacy in emerald.
> 
> Thank you! I think the pink I saw in the larger size wasn't as vivid. I don't usually gravitate toward pink but I love the richness of this color. Now I am glad I didn't get the Hailey in fuchsia.
> 
> I love all the pockets too. I was looking at LV and they sure are stingy with their pockets!


Oh, the fuschia is gorgeous!!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

whateve said:


> Thank you! I think the pink I saw in the larger size wasn't as vivid. I don't usually gravitate toward pink but I love the richness of this color. Now I am glad I didn't get the Hailey in fuchsia.
> 
> I love all the pockets too. I was looking at LV and they sure are stingy with their pockets!


I know, I had an LV and was amazed at the price I paid and there wasn't even a pocket for my cell phone!!  Come on LV, cough up some pockets!!!!


----------



## nypnay

My Christian Siriano tote that I bought for $15


----------



## bagee

nypnay said:
			
		

> My Christian Siriano tote that I bought for $15



The guy that won Project Runway a couple years ago?


----------



## nypnay

bagee said:


> The guy that won Project Runway a couple years ago?



Yes! Now he has a whole line of clothing & accessories. This specific bag is made for Payless.


----------



## bagee

nypnay said:
			
		

> Yes! Now he has a whole line of clothing & accessories. This specific bag is made for Payless.



Cute tote! I like him!


----------



## donnaoh

I love this thread! Here are some of my stuff:


----------



## donnaoh




----------



## donnaoh

Jimmy Liao wallet


----------



## donnaoh

Dooney nylon


----------



## donnaoh

Dooney Florentine Hobo


----------



## donnaoh




----------



## bagee

donnaoh said:


>


Love your bags! And that wallet is too cute !!


----------



## bagee

donnaoh said:


> Jimmy Liao wallet


OK, now I'm looking for Jimmy Liao wallets, and can't find much here for the US. May I ask where you got yours?

I see some really cute ones that I want to order, but sites don't seem to be in the states?


----------



## benswife2007




----------



## Restore724

MICHAEL Kors Handbag, Grayson Monogram Medium Satchel with shoulder/crossbody strap


----------



## Bag Fetish

Restore724 said:
			
		

> MICHAEL Kors Handbag, Grayson Monogram Medium Satchel with shoulder/crossbody strap



When did this happen???? I love this bag!! 
So much cheaper then a speedy! Is this the reg or large?


----------



## tnsweetness

For you Dooney Lovers....
Dooney and Bourke Florentine on QVC right now!


----------



## dazlinpearl

Here's my new set YAY  

Rebecca Minkoff Wallet on A Chain  with the Rebecca Minkoff Love Spell 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eyqj3TdXJUA&feature=g-upl


----------



## LVoeShopping

dazlinpearl said:
			
		

> Here's my new set YAY
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Wallet on A Chain  with the Rebecca Minkoff Love Spell
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eyqj3TdXJUA&feature=g-upl



So pretty! I love RM's Ostrich, it's so thick and luxe!


----------



## whateve

dazlinpearl said:


> Here's my new set YAY
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff Wallet on A Chain  with the Rebecca Minkoff Love Spell
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eyqj3TdXJUA&feature=g-upl


I love it! So jealous!


----------



## whateve

That stupid ad at the top of the page made me buy another purse!


----------



## September24

whateve said:
			
		

> That stupid ad at the top of the page made me buy another purse!



Lol!!! I looked but resisted, which one did u get?


----------



## aagh

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...191?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e71304ecf

NMA:  Not too bad!!


----------



## whateve

September24 said:


> Lol!!! I looked but resisted, which one did u get?


This one:


----------



## tnsweetness

Here is my New Burnt Orange Michael Kors Jet Set Chain Ring Tote!




This pic is more true to color...




And here is the MK compared to the Coach Persimmon.




I have another MK Tote coming soon!


----------



## aagh

tnsweetness said:


> Here is my New Burnt Orange Michael Kors Jet Set Chain Ring Tote!
> 
> View attachment 1843120
> 
> 
> This pic is more true to color...
> 
> View attachment 1843121
> 
> 
> And here is the MK compared to the Coach Persimmon.
> 
> View attachment 1843122
> 
> 
> I have another MK Tote coming soon!


omg i love it!! PLEASE if its not too much trouble can you just post one mod pic///i really want one but want to see how it looks on someone..THANKS!! (what other one r u getting?)


----------



## tnsweetness

aagh said:


> omg i love it!! PLEASE if its not too much trouble can you just post one mod pic///i really want one but want to see how it looks on someone..THANKS!! (what other one r u getting?)


 
I will email you...


----------



## BuckyBabe

whateve said:
			
		

> That stupid ad at the top of the page made me buy another purse!



I fell for the same ad!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tnsweetness said:


> Here is my New Burnt Orange Michael Kors Jet Set Chain Ring Tote!
> 
> View attachment 1843120
> 
> 
> This pic is more true to color...
> 
> View attachment 1843121
> 
> 
> And here is the MK compared to the Coach Persimmon.
> 
> View attachment 1843122
> 
> 
> I have another MK Tote coming soon!



Loveeeeeeee


----------



## Fab Fashionista

tnsweetness said:


> Here is my New Burnt Orange Michael Kors Jet Set Chain Ring Tote!
> 
> View attachment 1843120
> 
> 
> This pic is more true to color...
> 
> View attachment 1843121
> 
> 
> And here is the MK compared to the Coach Persimmon.
> 
> View attachment 1843122
> 
> 
> I have another MK Tote coming soon!


 Makes me crave some of that fall candy corn.  Very pretty!!


----------



## tnsweetness

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Loveeeeeeee


 


Fab Fashionista said:


> Makes me crave some of that fall candy corn. Very pretty!!


 
Thanks Ladies!


----------



## September24

whateve said:


> This one:


 
Very pretty color!


----------



## whateve

September24 said:


> Very pretty color!


I hope it is as pretty IRL.


----------



## madnabsmom

tnsweetness said:


> Here is my New Burnt Orange Michael Kors Jet Set Chain Ring Tote!
> 
> View attachment 1843120
> 
> 
> This pic is more true to color...
> 
> View attachment 1843121
> 
> 
> And here is the MK compared to the Coach Persimmon.
> 
> View attachment 1843122
> 
> 
> I have another MK Tote coming soon!


 
Oh cool! Love the color and style!


----------



## tnsweetness

madnabsmom said:


> Oh cool! Love the color and style!


 
Thank You!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Fab Fashionista said:


> Makes me crave some of that fall candy corn.  Very pretty!!



Candy corn?
I bought this Brahmin a few weeks ago at Macy's.  I thought I liked it, until it started looking like Candy Corn.  It's by the front door waiting to be returned.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

I bought this Kate Spade last night.  Can't wait to see it irl!


----------



## aagh

tnsweetness said:


> I will email you...


GOT EM..thanks hun!!


----------



## star kitty

I see a lot of beautiful Non Coach bags!  I must say that this thread is really making me love those D&B Florentine Satchels though.  I haven't bought any of their bags in a long time but after this thread I had to check out their website.  I can see a D&B in my future.


----------



## whateve

never_wear_it_t said:


> I bought this Kate Spade last night.  Can't wait to see it irl!


What a gorgeous color!


----------



## kath00

never_wear_it_t said:
			
		

> Candy corn?
> I bought this Brahmin a few weeks ago at Macy's.  I thought I liked it, until it started looking like Candy Corn.  It's by the front door waiting to be returned.



Really liking your candy corn!  But then again I have a big sweet tooth!


----------



## ChristinaDanise

kath00 said:
			
		

> Really liking your candy corn!  But then again I have a big sweet tooth!



All this candy corn talk made me hungry. It's 3:48am, ugh. lol!

I can't bring myself to cheat on Coach, so I'm just a lurker.


----------



## rose10

I cheated with this Kenneth Cole handbag. Cant wait till tomorrow to receive it!!!

* Not my Pic, borrowed from the internet*


----------



## coachgirl555

Here is my latest addition to my non-Coach collection
Ostrich D&B Florentine ...!
I am in love with this bag ...!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

coachgirl555 said:


> here is my latest addition to my non-coach collection
> ostrich d&b florentine ...!
> I am in love with this bag ...!


 

lovely


----------



## lovemyzoes

dillards has the flortine satchel on sale for $167 orginally $398 in certain colors. royal blue, fushia and oyster.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lovemyzoes said:


> dillards has the flortine satchel on sale for $167 orginally $398 in certain colors. royal blue, fushia and oyster.


 

what is ya store #


----------



## lovemyzoes

I saw this sale on line. I don't have a store near me. fushia is already gone


----------



## jenniletv

My new to me LV speedy 35.


----------



## tnsweetness

never_wear_it_t said:


> Candy corn?
> I bought this Brahmin a few weeks ago at Macy's. I thought I liked it, until it started looking like Candy Corn. It's by the front door waiting to be returned.


 
Ummm...yeah...definitely a "candy corn" inspired bag!


----------



## tannedsilk

I picked up the Oyster Florentine Satchel yesterday $167 , last month I got the Red for 50/40 and $20 off for a little mark, apple took that out no problem.  Sweet deal $100


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tannedsilk said:


> I picked up the Oyster Florentine Satchel yesterday $167 , last month I got the Red for 50/40 and $20 off for a little mark, apple took that out no problem. Sweet deal $100


 

how does the song go " THIS IS HOW WE DO IT"

Go girl !!!!!


----------



## tannedsilk

crazyforcoach09 said:


> how does the song go " THIS IS HOW WE DO IT"
> 
> Go girl !!!!!



Lol, and it's not even Friday Night yet


----------



## whateve

coachgirl555 said:


> Here is my latest addition to my non-Coach collection
> Ostrich D&B Florentine ...!
> I am in love with this bag ...!


I love this!


----------



## princess69

tannedsilk said:


> I picked up the Oyster Florentine Satchel yesterday $167 , last month I got the Red for 50/40 and $20 off for a little mark, apple took that out no problem.  Sweet deal $100


Now I need to add red to my little Florentine Satchel wishlist!


----------



## tannedsilk

princess69 said:


> Now I need to add red to my little Florentine Satchel wishlist!


----------



## princess69

tannedsilk said:


>


Thanks to all this enabling, orange & blue (GO GATORS!!!) Florentine satchels are now mine!!!  Olive & red are next on the list.


----------



## tannedsilk

princess69 said:


> Thanks to all this enabling, orange & blue (GO GATORS!!!) Florentine satchels are now mine!!!  Olive & red are next on the list.



LOL Congrats Lady, both lovely colors - but that blue *swoon*  Prices soo good you get two!

Did you hit Dillards up?


----------



## princess69

tannedsilk said:


> LOL Congrats Lady, both lovely colors - but that blue *swoon*  Prices soo good you get two!
> 
> Did you hit Dillards up?


Yes I listened to your advice and waited for the sale.   I forgot how great Dillards clearance sales are - may go back tomorrow for a wallet!


----------



## LVoeShopping

jenniletv said:
			
		

> My new to me LV speedy 35.



Love it! I decided just this morning that I want a 35 instead of my 30...you aren't helping  lol enjoy her!!!


----------



## tannedsilk

princess69 said:


> Yes I listened to your advice and waited for the sale.   I forgot how great Dillards clearance sales are - may go back tomorrow for a wallet!



Lol, that's how we do it - got to make those $$$'s stretch. 

They have some killer deals - the florentine wallets were $75, I would have snagged one but I could only find checkbook wallets and I prefer zip around.  BOLO for MK wallets too


----------



## star kitty

coachgirl555 said:


> Here is my latest addition to my non-Coach collection
> Ostrich D&B Florentine ...!
> I am in love with this bag ...!





tannedsilk said:


> I picked up the Oyster Florentine Satchel yesterday $167 , last month I got the Red for 50/40 and $20 off for a little mark, apple took that out no problem.  Sweet deal $100


Wow! I am loving all of these!  And great deal on those last 2!  Wish I had seen that Dillards sale online before they ran out of the fuschia.  Maybe next time.  I definately must own one of these.  Does anyone know if this style is available at the outlet?


----------



## pdxmatts

princess69 said:


> Now I need to add red to my little Florentine Satchel wishlist!



So bummed that there aren't anymore Oyster left at the clearance price online. I do not have a Dillard's near me.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tannedsilk said:


> lol, that's how we do it - got to make those $$$'s stretch. :d
> 
> they have some killer deals - the florentine wallets were $75, i would have snagged one but i could only find checkbook wallets and i prefer zip around. Bolo for mk wallets too


 

booyah!!!!!! This is how we do it


----------



## coachgirl555

star kitty said:


> Wow! I am loving all of these!  And great deal on those last 2!  Wish I had seen that Dillards sale online before they ran out of the fuschia.  Maybe next time.  I definately must own one of these.  Does anyone know if this style is available at the outlet?



Mine is a newly released one......just came into the Dillards...! I had to pay full price for it ... bit sadly there are no D&B outlets here.... or maybe I'm lucky as I might have many more of these.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I just scored a Michael Kors Austin Tote in white off of evilbay. Now just have to wait for her arrival. Sigh....I hate waiting. Lol.


----------



## princess69

tannedsilk said:


> Lol, that's how we do it - got to make those $$$'s stretch.
> 
> They have some killer deals - the florentine wallets were $75, I would have snagged one but I could only find checkbook wallets and I prefer zip around.  BOLO for MK wallets too


MK is next on my bag list!


----------



## jenniletv

LVoeShopping said:


> Love it! I decided just this morning that I want a 35 instead of my 30...you aren't helping  lol enjoy her!!!


 

I love the 35.  I have owned 30s before and they are just almost too small.  LV needs to make a 32.5, LOL!!  But the 35 is better because I have plenty of room to throw a diaper and some wipes in for my toddler if need be or anything else extra.  I did get a base shaper as I am not big on the speedy sag.


----------



## GoStanford

So excited - after hemming and hawing I bought a Marc Jacobs off Eb@y.  I don't do the sight unseen thing very well but it looked and felt good!  I really like his classic leather bags from the late 2000s.


----------



## LVoeShopping

jenniletv said:
			
		

> I love the 35.  I have owned 30s before and they are just almost too small.  LV needs to make a 32.5, LOL!!  But the 35 is better because I have plenty of room to throw a diaper and some wipes in for my toddler if need be or anything else extra.  I did get a base shaper as I am not big on the speedy sag.



Omg 32.5!!! You are so right lol that truly would be perfect!!!!


----------



## whateve

donnaoh said:


> Jimmy Liao wallet


Because of this post, I bought a Jimmy Liao wallet on ebay. It was only $1!!!


----------



## abbie001

coachgirl555 said:


> Here is my latest addition to my non-Coach collection
> Ostrich D&B Florentine ...!
> I am in love with this bag ...!


 Love it !


----------



## abbie001

tannedsilk said:


> I picked up the Oyster Florentine Satchel yesterday $167 , last month I got the Red for 50/40 and $20 off for a little mark, apple took that out no problem. Sweet deal $100


 Wow ! Awesome Deal !!


----------



## newsophialover

Love all the D&B!

My recent was Calvin Klein black quilted crossbody from Macys. First picture from their website.

Didn't care much about it at first and was buying for my sister, but was in love in how it matches my Cole Haans wedges. Decided to keep it!!


----------



## kath00

My new purple MK!  I just adore this color!   It's my only purple bag because I am usually not a big fan of the color in handbags, but this one totally won me over.  

I also got the same bag with gold HW but surprisingly I like the silver better IRL.

Kath


----------



## whateve

kath00 said:


> My new purple MK!  I just adore this color!   It's my only purple bag because I am usually not a big fan of the color in handbags, but this one totally won me over.
> 
> I also got the same bag with gold HW but surprisingly I like the silver better IRL.
> 
> Kath


I love the textured leather and your fob looks so cute with it!


----------



## ladybug10

kath00 said:
			
		

> My new purple MK!  I just adore this color!   It's my only purple bag because I am usually not a big fan of the color in handbags, but this one totally won me over.
> 
> I also got the same bag with gold HW but surprisingly I like the silver better IRL.
> 
> Kath



Love your MK purple. I don't own an MK but was thinking of getting this color/leather in the zip top tote. How do you like the leather? The added Coach fob is nice


----------



## tnsweetness

kath00 said:


> My new purple MK! I just adore this color! It's my only purple bag because I am usually not a big fan of the color in handbags, but this one totally won me over.
> 
> I also got the same bag with gold HW but surprisingly I like the silver better IRL.
> 
> Kath


 
LOVE IT!  I am debating on the gold and silver HW too!


----------



## kath00

Well, here is a (pretty poor) pix of the 2 bags side by side.  The gold is pretty bright gold (more like rose gold) so it is a very strong look.

The leather is firm.  It's not soft at all.  I hear that it avoids the "slouch" that the Hamilton regular leather bags get with time, which makes me happy.  But it's not nearly as high quality IMHO as the Coach bags are...

Also, it is a bit heavier than Coach bags of the same size.  But not terribly so.  The chain strap is not detachable and that may be adding to the weight.

However, it is beautiful and I got a LOT of compliments on her yesterday at work.


----------



## tnsweetness

^^ I ordered the Purple MK with Silver HW from Macy's and got the 25% one day sale deal!  $236 with the discount!


----------



## kath00

tnsweetness said:


> ^^ I ordered the Purple MK with Silver HW from Macy's and got the 25% one day sale deal!  $236 with the discount!



I am going to take mine back tomorrow and have them ring up the 25% off hopefully.  Did you have to go in to order it or just called in?  Kath


----------



## tnsweetness

I ordered it over the phone.


----------



## Bag Fetish

kath00 said:
			
		

> My new purple MK!  I just adore this color!   It's my only purple bag because I am usually not a big fan of the color in handbags, but this one totally won me over.
> 
> I also got the same bag with gold HW but surprisingly I like the silver better IRL.
> 
> Kath



Loves it!


----------



## Bag Fetish

kath00 said:
			
		

> Well, here is a (pretty poor) pix of the 2 bags side by side.  The gold is pretty bright gold (more like rose gold) so it is a very strong look.
> 
> The leather is firm.  It's not soft at all.  I hear that it avoids the "slouch" that the Hamilton regular leather bags get with time, which makes me happy.  But it's not nearly as high quality IMHO as the Coach bags are...
> 
> Also, it is a bit heavier than Coach bags of the same size.  But not terribly so.  The chain strap is not detachable and that may be adding to the weight.
> 
> However, it is beautiful and I got a LOT of compliments on her yesterday at work.



So did you buy two cuz you didn't know if you wanted gold or silver hardware?? On this color I think I like the silver better.


----------



## BuckyBabe

Since I was very underwhelmed with my large Sophia from the FOS and she is going back, I decided to splurge on this beauty from Fossil.


----------



## pdxmatts

whateve said:


> Because of this post, I bought a Jimmy Liao wallet on ebay. It was only $1!!!



Wow! I love it, what a steal..


----------



## tnsweetness

Here is my new MARIGOLD Michael Kors Jet Set Chain Ring Tote!







The leather is AMAZING and the color is great for FALL!!

Got 3 more MKs coming this week!


----------



## tnsweetness

BuckyBabe said:


> Since I was very underwhelmed with my large Sophia from the FOS and she is going back, I decided to splurge on this beauty from Fossil.
> 
> View attachment 1846166


 
Thats a gorgeous bag...now I gotta look at FOSSIL!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tnsweetness said:


> Here is my new MARIGOLD Michael Kors Jet Set Chain Ring Tote!
> 
> View attachment 1846787
> 
> 
> View attachment 1846788
> 
> 
> The leather is AMAZING and the color is great for FALL!!
> 
> Got 3 more MKs coming this week!



Beautiful


----------



## tnsweetness

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Beautiful


 
Thanks Friend!


----------



## bagee

tnsweetness said:
			
		

> Here is my new MARIGOLD Michael Kors Jet Set Chain Ring Tote!
> 
> The leather is AMAZING and the color is great for FALL!!
> 
> Got 3 more MKs coming this week!



Gorgeous!


----------



## bagee

BuckyBabe said:
			
		

> Since I was very underwhelmed with my large Sophia from the FOS and she is going back, I decided to splurge on this beauty from Fossil.



Love it!


----------



## bagee

kath00 said:
			
		

> My new purple MK!  I just adore this color!   It's my only purple bag because I am usually not a big fan of the color in handbags, but this one totally won me over.
> 
> I also got the same bag with gold HW but surprisingly I like the silver better IRL.
> 
> Kath



Beautiful color and i like this e/w Hamilton better than the n/s. I have a n/s one and it does slouch kind of strange!


----------



## BuckyBabe

tnsweetness said:


> Thats a gorgeous bag...now I gotta look at FOSSIL!!



Thanks!! I would definitely take a look. They have some beautiful bags!!


----------



## BuckyBabe

bagee said:


> Love it!



Thanks!!


----------



## aagh

tnsweetness said:


> Here is my new MARIGOLD Michael Kors Jet Set Chain Ring Tote!
> 
> View attachment 1846787
> 
> 
> View attachment 1846788
> 
> 
> The leather is AMAZING and the color is great for FALL!!
> 
> Got 3 more MKs coming this week!


GORGEOUS!!! Love both and cant wait to see what else is coming!!


----------



## aagh

NEED YOUR HELP LADIES...Has anyone heard of or own a CUORE AND PELLE bag??? I came across this bag company on ebay and did a little research on the Amelia bag but the reviews are limited so I figured what better place than to ask here!!


----------



## donnaoh

whateve said:


> Because of this post, I bought a Jimmy Liao wallet on ebay. It was only $1!!!


OOOhhhh.......please post pics when you get it! Yay!

Glad I could enable!!


----------



## tnsweetness

aagh said:


> NEED YOUR HELP LADIES...Has anyone heard of or own a CUORE AND PELLE bag??? I came across this bag company on ebay and did a little research on the Amelia bag but the reviews are limited so I figured what better place than to ask here!!


 
Oh my...never heard of them or saw them but WOW!  I would like to have one or four of those colors!


----------



## aagh

tnsweetness said:


> Oh my...never heard of them or saw them but WOW!  I would like to have one or four of those colors!


here is the website...priceis kinda high at $325 but what if you can get it for $75 new from the site with free shipping...italian leather...would you go for it? But no returns!


----------



## aagh

aagh said:


> here is the website...priceis kinda high at $325 but what if you can get it for $75 new from the site with free shipping...italian leather...would you go for it? But no returns!


http://cuoreandpelle.com/


----------



## tnsweetness

aagh said:


> here is the website...priceis kinda high at $325 but what if you can get it for $75 new from the site with free shipping...italian leather...would you go for it? But no returns!


 
Yes...I looked at the website.  IDK...I will hafta think about it!


----------



## aagh

tnsweetness said:


> Yes...I looked at the website.  IDK...I will hafta think about it!


its one of those things that needs a sec opinion on i guess...


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

She arrived! Michael Kors Austin Tote in Vanilla. I'm cheating on Coach today with her.


----------



## tnsweetness

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> She arrived! Michael Kors Austin Tote in Vanilla. I'm cheating on Coach today with her.


 
Very Pretty!


----------



## tnsweetness

Here are 2 of the 3 MK's I was expecting...

Lime E/W Hamilton w/ Gold HW







And the Jet Set Gather Tote in Zinnia


----------



## LVoeShopping

tnsweetness said:
			
		

> Here are 2 of the 3 MK's I was expecting...
> 
> Lime E/W Hamilton w/ Gold HW
> 
> And the Jet Set Gather Tote in Zinnia



Love that Zinnia, so pretty!!!


----------



## tnsweetness

LVoeShopping said:


> Love that Zinnia, so pretty!!!


 
Thank you!  It is very bright and vibrant!


----------



## aagh

tnsweetness said:


> Here are 2 of the 3 MK's I was expecting...
> 
> Lime E/W Hamilton w/ Gold HW
> 
> View attachment 1849070
> 
> 
> View attachment 1849071
> 
> 
> And the Jet Set Gather Tote in Zinnia
> 
> View attachment 1849072
> 
> 
> View attachment 1849073


oh you ended up getting her..congrats!! So pretty...love the hamilton too...


----------



## tnsweetness

aagh said:


> oh you ended up getting her..congrats!! So pretty...love the hamilton too...


 
Thanks Doll...I did not have a "green" bag...I didn't NEED one either...but oh well, now I have one!


----------



## aagh

tnsweetness said:


> Thanks Doll...I did not have a "green" bag...I didn't NEED one either...but oh well, now I have one!


it is such a pretty color...and the Zinnia...so pretty!! Did you get the Z off ebay?


----------



## tnsweetness

aagh said:


> it is such a pretty color...and the Zinnia...so pretty!! Did you get the Z off ebay?


 
Yes...I got both off of ebay...The Zinnia was a bit expensive $200 with free shipping but it was the only one on there at the time and the Hamilton was only $160...so it evened out I guess!  

I have the Purple Hamilton w/Silver HW coming from Macy's.  Got it for 25% off...


----------



## aagh

tnsweetness said:


> Yes...I got both off of ebay...The Zinnia was a bit expensive $200 with free shipping but it was the only one on there at the time and the Hamilton was only $160...so it evened out I guess!
> 
> I have the Purple Hamilton w/Silver HW coming from Macy's.  Got it for 25% off...


NICE...congrats! Love your MK collection so far...(i didnt have much luck with my preowned ganservoort that I told you about..)


----------



## whateve

tnsweetness said:


> Yes...I got both off of ebay...The Zinnia was a bit expensive $200 with free shipping but it was the only one on there at the time and the Hamilton was only $160...so it evened out I guess!
> 
> I have the Purple Hamilton w/Silver HW coming from Macy's.  Got it for 25% off...


Twins on the Zinnia! I paid about that at the store so you got a good deal.


----------



## Lovingthebag

aagh said:


> NEED YOUR HELP LADIES...Has anyone heard of or own a CUORE AND PELLE bag??? I came across this bag company on ebay and did a little research on the Amelia bag but the reviews are limited so I figured what better place than to ask here!!



I have the yellow one and really love it.  It is NOT worth $325, but is certainly worth $75.  I get lots of compliments on it and it has worn well.  I got mine when they did a discount on the Today show.  Hope this helps!


----------



## tnsweetness

whateve said:


> Twins on the Zinnia! I paid about that at the store so you got a good deal.


 
I knew you had one!  It is so pretty!  Glad I got a deal, there was only this one on ebay and now there aren't any!


----------



## aagh

Lovingthebag said:


> I have the yellow one and really love it.  It is NOT worth $325, but is certainly worth $75.  I get lots of compliments on it and it has worn well.  I got mine when they did a discount on the Today show.  Hope this helps!


Really..thanks that does help a lot!!! Ya I saw that and now they are bringing back the discount bc of the high demand but I read its as large as a luggage...Do you think you can post a mod pic here or pm me one...thanks so much!


----------



## GoStanford

Fr recent Kate Spade sample sale:











Called a Manuela I believe. Wish it had feet but otherwise looks promising!


----------



## tnsweetness

GoStanford said:


> Fr recent Kate Spade sample sale:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852137
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1852138
> 
> 
> Called a Manuela I believe. Wish it had feet but otherwise looks promising!


 
Thats a beautiful color!  It looks very soft!  Congrats!


----------



## theheidis

My first MK, wasn't looking for one but after I felt the leather I couldn't put it down (tj maxx) it is so soft, unbelievably soft, as soft as my junior drake (posted earlier in this thread) since this is more my style, i am replacing the junior drake with this!  I don't know what it's called since I'm not at all into MK, does this even have a name, anyone know?


----------



## tnsweetness

theheidis said:


> My first MK, wasn't looking for one but after I felt the leather I couldn't put it down (tj maxx) it is so soft, unbelievably soft, as soft as my junior drake (posted earlier in this thread) since this is more my style, i am replacing the junior drake with this! I don't know what it's called since I'm not at all into MK, does this even have a name, anyone know?


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## tnsweetness

Purple MK Hamilton w/ Silver HW!


----------



## tnsweetness

My 2 latest MKs...

Purple Hamilton w/Silver HW




Aqua Hamilton w/Gold HW


----------



## theheidis

tnsweetness said:
			
		

> My 2 latest MKs...
> 
> Purple Hamilton w/Silver HW
> 
> Aqua Hamilton w/Gold HW



Love those colors!!  I might get to go to the outlets this weekend, & there's a mk there, I've never been - what's the mk outlet like? I think I'll stop in & look.


----------



## tnsweetness

theheidis said:


> Love those colors!! I might get to go to the outlets this weekend, & there's a mk there, I've never been - what's the mk outlet like? I think I'll stop in & look.


 
The MK outlet near me is hit or miss.  The Hamiltons they have there do not usually have the lock and key which I love.  They do, however, have a clearance section and there are always some great deals.  I have gotten some great deals on accessories there as well ie., wristlets, cosmetic cases.  It doesn't hurt to check it out!


----------



## LVGucciLV

View attachment 1854268







These are my non-coach bags.


----------



## aagh

tnsweetness said:


> My 2 latest MKs...
> 
> Purple Hamilton w/Silver HW
> 
> View attachment 1854117
> 
> 
> Aqua Hamilton w/Gold HW
> 
> View attachment 1854118
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854119


GORGEOUS!!! Stunning bags and lovely colors! I Love your taste!!


----------



## tnsweetness

aagh said:


> GORGEOUS!!! Stunning bags and lovely colors! I Love your taste!!


 
Thanks Doll...The MK bug has bitten me HARD!  But I like it!


----------



## whateve

My purchases arrived!  Jimmy Liao wallet for $1 from ebay and Kate Spade from the sample sale.


----------



## bagee

whateve said:
			
		

> My purchases arrived!  Jimmy Liao wallet for $1 from ebay and Kate Spade from the sample sale.



Oohhh......i love both! I have a couple of Kate bags and like wearing them both and i love that wallet! I have to keep searching for one!


----------



## tnsweetness

whateve said:


> My purchases arrived! Jimmy Liao wallet for $1 from ebay and Kate Spade from the sample sale.


 
Lovin the Kate's color!  Gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

bagee said:


> Oohhh......i love both! I have a couple of Kate bags and like wearing them both and i love that wallet! I have to keep searching for one!


Thank you! This is my second Kate bag, but the other one I use as a book tote. I love the fact that I can fit the handles over my shoulder and there is an outside pocket.



tnsweetness said:


> Lovin the Kate's color!  Gorgeous!


Thank you! I think this color is close to the Michael Kors that is the same style as my zinnia so I am kind of happy that I got the color but in a different style. I'm a sucker for pretty colors! I'm not sure how I feel about the stiffness but this purse holds a ton!


----------



## Esquared72

While I absolutely love and adore my Coach, I have to admit that I'm also a Minkette.  

RM recently had an Endless Summer Sale and I picked up this Benjamins wallet - I'm a total sucker for the fun colors and sayings on RM pouches.  This wallet will be perfect to use in my smaller rehabbed Coach bags!  It has five card slots, plenty of room for cash and other small items, plus a zipper pocket on the back - and I looove the cherry red color! (the card with the good looking guy on it is a staple in RM bags - the Vincent card)


----------



## newsophialover

whateve said:


> My purchases arrived!  Jimmy Liao wallet for $1 from ebay and Kate Spade from the sample sale.



gorgeous color


----------



## tonij2000

eehlers said:


> While I absolutely love and adore my Coach, I have to admit that I'm also a Minkette.
> 
> RM recently had an Endless Summer Sale and I picked up this Benjamins wallet - I'm a total sucker for the fun colors and sayings on RM pouches.  This wallet will be perfect to use in my smaller rehabbed Coach bags!  It has five card slots, plenty of room for cash and other small items, plus a zipper pocket on the back - and I looove the cherry red color! (the card with the good looking guy on it is a staple in RM bags - the Vincent card)



I love my Benjamins wallet too! I wold have gotten this one but I thouht RM changed rom metal to plastic zippers. Glad this has metal, congrats!


----------



## Esquared72

tonij2000 said:


> I love my Benjamins wallet too! I wold have gotten this one but I thouht RM changed rom metal to plastic zippers. Glad this has metal, congrats!



I was a bit nervous about the zipper, too, so was very relieved when it was full-on metal.  Yippee!


----------



## cfca22

Thanks to my loving BF I finally have this cross-body LV Bloomsbury


----------



## LVoeShopping

cfca22 said:
			
		

> Thanks to my loving BF I finally have this cross-body LV Bloomsbury



Love it! Congrats!!!


----------



## CoachDivaNC

tnsweetness said:


> My 2 latest MKs...
> 
> Purple Hamilton w/Silver HW
> 
> View attachment 1854117
> 
> 
> Aqua Hamilton w/Gold HW
> 
> View attachment 1854118
> 
> 
> View attachment 1854119


 
Ok I am going to have to go check out these Hamiltons  I am loving these colors


----------



## cfca22

LVoeShopping said:


> Love it! Congrats!!!


 

Thank you


----------



## abandonedimages

The Artist said:


> I do love these!! Dooney and Bourke Florentine Satchels.....Ostrich and Dusty Blue!!!
> LOVE, LOVE the leather!!!!



I'm dying to own a D&B Florentine! Yours are gorgeous!


----------



## angela princess

whateve said:


> My purchases arrived! Jimmy Liao wallet for $1 from ebay and Kate Spade from the sample sale.


 
May I ask what is the sample sale?


----------



## whateve

angela princess said:


> May I ask what is the sample sale?


It was a sale that was advertised on tpf about a month ago. They were final sale items. They had another one today.


----------



## angela princess

whateve said:


> It was a sale that was advertised on tpf about a month ago. They were final sale items. They had another one today.


 
Would you mind giving me that sale website? Is it Kate Spade official website?


----------



## GoStanford

Today I saw (did not purchase but contemplated it) a new line of handbags in a local store.  The brand is Ministry of Tomorrow and all the bags are made by hand in Kenya.  Apparently the factory now supports several workers with a good wage, and the bags looked very pretty - lunch size, tote size, weekender size, and with beautiful plaid lining and tassels.  The tassels felt like something synthetic rather than leather, but the effect was gorgeous, and the price point was surprisingly good - some as little as 35-45 and up to 150 or so.  I will have to look into this more.


----------



## whateve

angela princess said:


> Would you mind giving me that sale website? Is it Kate Spade official website?


I think it is the official website.


----------



## Esquared72

GoStanford said:
			
		

> Today I saw (did not purchase but contemplated it) a new line of handbags in a local store.  The brand is Ministry of Tomorrow and all the bags are made by hand in Kenya.  Apparently the factory now supports several workers with a good wage, and the bags looked very pretty - lunch size, tote size, weekender size, and with beautiful plaid lining and tassels.  The tassels felt like something synthetic rather than leather, but the effect was gorgeous, and the price point was surprisingly good - some as little as 35-45 and up to 150 or so.  I will have to look into this more.



Sounds interesting! Plaid lining, made by hand, as well as factory workers being given a good wage? Definitely sounds like a brand to check out.


----------



## DaniHutch

Sorry for the really bad cell phone picture. But here is my MK jet set signature east/west tote with matching wallet.


----------



## angela princess

whateve said:


> I think it is the official website.


 
Thank you! I bought a pair of earrings yesterday from that website!


----------



## LVoeShopping

DaniHutch said:
			
		

> Sorry for the really bad cell phone picture. But here is my MK jet set signature east/west tote with matching wallet.



Love your MK, especially that wallet!


----------



## cfca22

Just got this in the mail just in time to wear them tomorrow. Let me know what you ladies think?


----------



## bagee

cfca22 said:
			
		

> Just got this in the mail just in time to wear them tomorrow. Let me know what you ladies think?



Love!


----------



## cfca22

bagee said:


> Love!



Thank you


----------



## whateve

cfca22 said:


> Just got this in the mail just in time to wear them tomorrow. Let me know what you ladies think?


gorgeous!


----------



## cfca22

whateve said:


> gorgeous!



Thanks


----------



## LVoeShopping

cfca22 said:
			
		

> Just got this in the mail just in time to wear them tomorrow. Let me know what you ladies think?



 lucky girl! These are so pretty!!! Congrats


----------



## MccMama

GoStanford said:
			
		

> Fr recent Kate Spade sample sale:
> 
> Called a Manuela I believe. Wish it had feet but otherwise looks promising!



Got the same bag from the online sale-love it!!


----------



## cfca22

LVoeShopping said:


> lucky girl! These are so pretty!!! Congrats



 thank you missy. They were hard to find sold out . Thanks to a friend in another state who was able to purchase the last 2 in her local stote


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Michael Kors Large leather satchel in mocha croco embossed leather.  Love this purse!


----------



## MaruBaby

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Michael Kors Large leather satchel in mocha croco embossed leather.  Love this purse!


Nice!!! Does it come in a dark brown?


----------



## coachgirl555

My newest addition to my non-Coach collection a suprise gift from my daughter....!
Dooney & Bourke Royal Blue Florentine Vachetta Dome Satchel


----------



## kath00

coachgirl555 said:


> My newest addition to my non-Coach collection a suprise gift from my daughter....!
> Dooney & Bourke Royal Blue Florentine Vachetta Dome Satchel



WOW!!!!  No way!  How wonderfully sweet of her.  LOVE that blue color.  It's different than your other bags, which makes it a great addition to your collection.  Tell her she has great taste!

Katherine


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

MaruBaby said:


> Nice!!! Does it come in a dark brown?


thanks .. I have not seen it in dark brown.   I purchased at the MK outlet. It is called the large signature satchel in mocha color.


----------



## abbie001

DaniHutch said:


> Sorry for the really bad cell phone picture. But here is my MK jet set signature east/west tote with matching wallet.


 Beautiful !


----------



## kath00

My new claret Hamilton EW satchel from Michael Kors coming home from work with me today.  ADORE this color!


----------



## whateve

kath00 said:


> My new claret Hamilton EW satchel from Michael Kors coming home from work with me today.  ADORE this color!


Gorgeous color. I love that scarf on it.


----------



## whateve

Kate Spade Stevie in mango


----------



## GoStanford

whateve said:
			
		

> Kate Spade Stevie in mango



Beautiful!  Orange is such a great color.


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> Beautiful!  Orange is such a great color.


Thanks. It is a soft pinky orange and really pretty. I was worried because it looked yellow in the stock photos.


----------



## GoStanford

whateve said:
			
		

> Thanks. It is a soft pinky orange and really pretty. I was worried because it looked yellow in the stock photos.



I understand. The Kate spade bags are so tempting but many reviews mention the colors are not true to the screen.  I will say the bags arrive beautifully packed and wrapped in my experience.


----------



## 3DoxieMama

coachgirl555 said:


> My newest addition to my non-Coach collection a suprise gift from my daughter....!
> Dooney & Bourke Royal Blue Florentine Vachetta Dome Satchel



I have that same bag in dusty blue.  LOVE it!  What a sweet daughter you have.


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> I understand. The Kate spade bags are so tempting but many reviews mention the colors are not true to the screen.  I will say the bags arrive beautifully packed and wrapped in my experience.


The bag itself was packed beautifully but the box was partially open! If it had been jiggled around on the truck any more, I bet it would have fallen out of the box!


----------



## GoStanford

whateve said:
			
		

> The bag itself was packed beautifully but the box was partially open! If it had been jiggled around on the truck any more, I bet it would have fallen out of the box!



Actually I agree with you - the last ks bag I got was well wrapped and the handle had tissue and there was foam tucked into the zipper to keep it from scratching the leather. But the box had a big tear in it and very little tape holding it together. Strange.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

whateve said:


> The bag itself was packed beautifully but the box was partially open! If it had been jiggled around on the truck any more, I bet it would have fallen out of the box!



Did yall know KS outlets will ship wit no problems. I hve did it for a friend a few times. Coach needs to get on board. Money is money


----------



## eggtartapproved

amquirk said:


> View attachment 1800665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800668
> 
> 
> My only Dooney's are of the Disney variety


 

Those are VERY cool


----------



## GoStanford

JW Hulme mini Linwood bag - sage leather. Made in USA and supposed to patina over time. My Coach wallet is a bit snug but the cross body is perfect for a light weekend bag.


----------



## crazy4coachbags

orYANY Saddle bag RS993


----------



## Jesssh

crazy4coachbags said:


> orYANY Saddle bag RS993
> 
> View attachment 1877006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877009



Ooooh, I LIKE that!

Off to google....


----------



## crazy4coachbags

Jesssh said:
			
		

> Ooooh, I LIKE that!
> 
> Off to google....



Thanks!  I fell in love the instant I saw it.  I found it at Bloomingdale's Outlet Store.  I had never heard of the company, but discovered they make absolutely beautiful bags.


----------



## bagee

crazy4coachbags said:


> orYANY Saddle bag RS993
> 
> View attachment 1877006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877009


Love it! This company is in New York! I've been looking at their bags for about a year now..they are really starting to get a good name!!! Enjoy!


----------



## theheidis

MK hobo in walnut, finally a brown bag with silver hardware I like:


----------



## crazyforcoach09

crazy4coachbags said:


> orYANY Saddle bag RS993
> 
> View attachment 1877006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877008
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1877009


 

wowowowowowowow I LIKE THIS


----------



## bagee

theheidis said:


> MK hobo in walnut, finally a brown bag with silver hardware I like:


Cute bag!


----------



## newsophialover

With me today - KS Barclay Street Parker and all my goodies


----------



## never_wear_it_t

newsophialover said:


> With me today - KS Barclay Street Parker and all my goodies




So cute!!  I was thisclose to buying that bag a few months ago, but didn't.  It looks great with all your Coach goodies.


----------



## amy1677

kath00 said:


> My new claret Hamilton EW satchel from Michael Kors coming home from work with me today.  ADORE this color!



I saw it at Macy's and it's beautiful! I might want to get one when there's sale at Macy's. Is it a medium bag?


----------



## bagee

newsophialover said:


> With me today - KS Barclay Street Parker and all my goodies


I like !!!


----------



## newsophialover

bagee said:


> I like !!!



Thank you Bagee! I like too LOL


----------



## newsophialover

never_wear_it_t said:


> So cute!!  I was thisclose to buying that bag a few months ago, but didn't.  It looks great with all your Coach goodies.



Thank you! I just realised they're mostly patent and I am not much of a patent person. I hesitated too when buying this at first since she's quite funky, but surprisingly she goes with a lot of my outfits. Just love KS.


----------



## lamujerderene

I have enough love for Dooney too! Finally got my first florentine leather bag.  The leather is so soft and the color is amazing!


----------



## pinksparkles

Kate spade finley in forest. Picture does not capture the true beauty of this shade of green.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Gorgeous Kate Spade!  I have a think for chain straps and green bags, so that's a double winner!


----------



## shellyd

I think Kate Spade consistently does the best greens! She's lovely!


----------



## BuckyBabe

pinksparkles said:
			
		

> Kate spade finley in forest. Picture does not capture the true beauty of this shade of green.



Lovely!! I have been eying the Finley and its great to see a non ks website pic of it. I love the strap!  I've got the small Leslie in forest and love it. Kate Spade really does do the best greens. Congrats!!


----------



## LVoeShopping

pinksparkles said:
			
		

> Kate spade finley in forest. Picture does not capture the true beauty of this shade of green.



I LOVE that color!


----------



## AutumnJade

pinksparkles said:
			
		

> Kate spade finley in forest. Picture does not capture the true beauty of this shade of green.



Love this!


----------



## yellowbernie

Fell in love with this Bedford Medium tote from Michael Kors in Bordeaux, and Macy's was having a 20% off sale so brought her home.


----------



## CoachMaven

theheidis said:


> MK hobo in walnut, finally a brown bag with silver hardware I like:



That bag made me stop in my tracks! Gorgeous!!!!

Can I also ask what the style number is on it?


----------



## ktheartscoach

I'm going to post this in the Florentine thread in the general forum, to show a large chestnut after about a year. This was a (huge, unexpected) gift from DH for Christmas and my birthday last December. I swear that if I could only take one bag for the rest of my life, this would be my choice.

Current contents (less pens, Kleenex, gum, phone, keys) also shown. I adore the poppy pushlock wristlet but the black and silver don't coordinate at all and it's giving me hives. Clearly I need a different pushlock wristlet, right? 

If you're on the fence about a Florentine satchel because it's stiff when you try it on in the store, trust me - it breaks in to be VERY comfortable. I can only carry it with the handles on my shoulder if I'm not wearing a sweatshirt or bulky sweater. Otherwise on my arm, or cross body, or as a shoulder bag with the long strap adjusted. 

Can you tell I love her????


----------



## theheidis

CoachMaven said:


> That bag made me stop in my tracks! Gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Can I also ask what the style number is on it?


 
It doesn't have a number (unless I don't know what I'm doing with MK, which I don't) - tag just says "oversized ID chain" and if I look that up on ebay I can find this style.  It's really soft, feels like lamb - I love it!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

ktheartscoach said:


> I'm going to post this in the Florentine thread in the general forum, to show a large chestnut after about a year. This was a (huge, unexpected) gift from DH for Christmas and my birthday last December. I swear that if I could only take one bag for the rest of my life, this would be my choice.
> 
> Current contents (less pens, Kleenex, gum, phone, keys) also shown. I adore the poppy pushlock wristlet but the black and silver don't coordinate at all and it's giving me hives. Clearly I need a different pushlock wristlet, right?
> 
> If you're on the fence about a Florentine satchel because it's stiff when you try it on in the store, trust me - it breaks in to be VERY comfortable. I can only carry it with the handles on my shoulder if I'm not wearing a sweatshirt or bulky sweater. Otherwise on my arm, or cross body, or as a shoulder bag with the long strap adjusted.
> 
> Can you tell I love her????




I really love your bag. If I ever buy a non-Coach bag, it will be the Florentine. Your DH chose wisely,
 and yes, you need another push lock wristlet!


----------



## bagee

ktheartscoach said:


> I'm going to post this in the Florentine thread in the general forum, to show a large chestnut after about a year. This was a (huge, unexpected) gift from DH for Christmas and my birthday last December. I swear that if I could only take one bag for the rest of my life, this would be my choice.
> 
> Current contents (less pens, Kleenex, gum, phone, keys) also shown. I adore the poppy pushlock wristlet but the black and silver don't coordinate at all and it's giving me hives. Clearly I need a different pushlock wristlet, right?
> 
> If you're on the fence about a Florentine satchel because it's stiff when you try it on in the store, trust me - it breaks in to be VERY comfortable. I can only carry it with the handles on my shoulder if I'm not wearing a sweatshirt or bulky sweater. Otherwise on my arm, or cross body, or as a shoulder bag with the long strap adjusted.
> 
> Can you tell I love her????



Love this bag! I have it in moss, about ready to get i tout and start wearing it..I haven't worn it enough to break it in yet and i need to!


----------



## bagee

lamujerderene said:


> I have enough love for Dooney too! Finally got my first florentine leather bag.  The leather is so soft and the color is amazing!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1909356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1909358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1909360


Love!!!!!


----------



## 4vryng

ktheartscoach said:


> I'm going to post this in the Florentine thread in the general forum, to show a large chestnut after about a year. This was a (huge, unexpected) gift from DH for Christmas and my birthday last December. I swear that if I could only take one bag for the rest of my life, this would be my choice.
> 
> Current contents (less pens, Kleenex, gum, phone, keys) also shown. I adore the poppy pushlock wristlet but the black and silver don't coordinate at all and it's giving me hives. Clearly I need a different pushlock wristlet, right?
> 
> If you're on the fence about a Florentine satchel because it's stiff when you try it on in the store, trust me - it breaks in to be VERY comfortable. I can only carry it with the handles on my shoulder if I'm not wearing a sweatshirt or bulky sweater. Otherwise on my arm, or cross body, or as a shoulder bag with the long strap adjusted.
> 
> Can you tell I love her????


 
Gorgeous bag!  I love it! 

I've been admiring these bags for awhile now and I have a question-- Does the opening seem small?  Is it difficult to get things in and out?  Or is it easy to use?  TIA!


----------



## middie girl

ktheartscoach said:


> I'm going to post this in the Florentine thread in the general forum, to show a large chestnut after about a year. This was a (huge, unexpected) gift from DH for Christmas and my birthday last December. I swear that if I could only take one bag for the rest of my life, this would be my choice.
> 
> Current contents (less pens, Kleenex, gum, phone, keys) also shown. I adore the poppy pushlock wristlet but the black and silver don't coordinate at all and it's giving me hives. Clearly I need a different pushlock wristlet, right?
> 
> If you're on the fence about a Florentine satchel because it's stiff when you try it on in the store, trust me - it breaks in to be VERY comfortable. I can only carry it with the handles on my shoulder if I'm not wearing a sweatshirt or bulky sweater. Otherwise on my arm, or cross body, or as a shoulder bag with the long strap adjusted.
> 
> Can you tell I love her????


 Beautiful leather bag! I have the smaller version!!


----------



## Esquared72

yellowbernie said:
			
		

> Fell in love with this Bedford Medium tote from Michael Kors in Bordeaux, and Macy's was having a 20% off sale so brought her home.



That is a stunning color!! Congrats...so pretty!


----------



## coachgirl555

Here is my newest addition to my non-Coach collection... keeping with my love for Python though... ( lucky I noticed the scratch accross the front of this one while I was taking pictures... so I am off now to exchange her for the other one they had...!)


----------



## LVoeShopping

coachgirl555 said:
			
		

> Here is my newest addition to my non-Coach collection... keeping with my love for Python though... ( lucky I noticed the scratch accross the front of this one while I was taking pictures... so I am off now to exchange her for the other one they had...!)



Oh wow...that is absolutely stunning. Congrats!!!


----------



## kath00

coachgirl555 said:


> Here is my newest addition to my non-Coach collection... keeping with my love for Python though... ( lucky I noticed the scratch accross the front of this one while I was taking pictures... so I am off now to exchange her for the other one they had...!)



WOW!  JUST GORGEY!!!!  I hope you get another one ok.  Kath


----------



## coachgirl555

LVoeShopping said:


> Oh wow...that is absolutely stunning. Congrats!!!


 


kath00 said:


> WOW! JUST GORGEY!!!! I hope you get another one ok. Kath


 
Thanks ladies!!
She is all switched out... sadly they will have to sell the one I retured (pictured) as damaged... after I got her to the store the gal pulled the outer plastic out of the trash can and you can see the slit in the plastic so she got cut when they opened the box she was shipped to them in.. how sad!
The one I just picked up is perfect!!


----------



## tonij2000

coachgirl555 said:


> Here is my newest addition to my non-Coach collection... keeping with my love for Python though... ( lucky I noticed the scratch accross the front of this one while I was taking pictures... so I am off now to exchange her for the other one they had...!)



I've seen a million of those bags but never one in that finish, that baby is beautiful!


----------



## coachgirl555

tonij2000 said:


> I've seen a million of those bags but never one in that finish, that baby is beautiful!


 
Thanks.... she honestly made my heart stop when I saw her!!!
Pictures don't even begin to show how pretty she is IRL!


----------



## ecj*waxy

4vryng said:


> Gorgeous bag!  I love it!
> 
> I've been admiring these bags for awhile now and I have a question-- Does the opening seem small?  Is it difficult to get things in and out?  Or is it easy to use?  TIA!


I have this bag in natural.  The opening does not seem small to me and it is easy to get things in and out.  I mostly carry mine on the shoulder with the strap doubled up.  I go hand-held sometimes, though.  The drop of the handles is similar to that of the Sabrina.


----------



## ktheartscoach

iNeedCoffee said:


> I really love your bag. If I ever buy a non-Coach bag, it will be the Florentine. Your DH chose wisely,
> and yes, you need another push lock wristlet!



Thank you! And also thank you for understanding - it just. does. not. look. right. with all of the gold and brown tones and then the black. 



bagee said:


> Love this bag! I have it in moss, about ready to get i tout and start wearing it..I haven't worn it enough to break it in yet and i need to!



Ohhhh that moss color is so pretty! Congrats!



4vryng said:


> Gorgeous bag!  I love it!
> 
> I've been admiring these bags for awhile now and I have a question-- Does the opening seem small?  Is it difficult to get things in and out?  Or is it easy to use?  TIA!



Thank you! It is fairly easy to get things in and out of, but the top part kinda has to break in first - that happened pretty fast with mine because I kept pushing down on the top when I carried her. After it breaks in, it's really easy for me.



middie girl said:


> Beautiful leather bag! I have the smaller version!!



Thank you! I love that version too! It's the bag that made me fall back in love with Dooney!


----------



## coachgirl555

ktheartscoach said:


> I'm going to post this in the Florentine thread in the general forum, to show a large chestnut after about a year. This was a (huge, unexpected) gift from DH for Christmas and my birthday last December. I swear that if I could only take one bag for the rest of my life, this would be my choice.
> 
> Current contents (less pens, Kleenex, gum, phone, keys) also shown. I adore the poppy pushlock wristlet but the black and silver don't coordinate at all and it's giving me hives. Clearly I need a different pushlock wristlet, right?
> 
> If you're on the fence about a Florentine satchel because it's stiff when you try it on in the store, trust me - it breaks in to be VERY comfortable. I can only carry it with the handles on my shoulder if I'm not wearing a sweatshirt or bulky sweater. Otherwise on my arm, or cross body, or as a shoulder bag with the long strap adjusted.
> 
> Can you tell I love her????


 
Twins on your bag... !!
Love her more & more every day... just had her out the other day!!
Thanks for sharing her!


----------



## ktheartscoach

coachgirl555 said:


> Twins on your bag... !!
> Love her more & more every day... just had her out the other day!!
> Thanks for sharing her!



Oh I love having a twin! She is fun, thank you for your sweet words!


----------



## newsophialover

My Radley just got back from the rehab centre


----------



## Younglove

Carry other bags besides just coach? Or a non designer bag? 
When I was younger I was really into Dooney and Bourke & juicy couture then became fascinated by Burberry then turned to coach for the longest time got bored with that and carried Vera Bradley & a few other brands for a few months and decided it wasn't me and now I'm pretty much back to only carrying coach but have recently ran across a gorgeous bag that's no special brand and it has made me realize there are other bags out there besides coach!! Haha
What about you guys what other bags designer or non designer do you carry?


----------



## amy1677

I sold my burberry and mbmj bags to buy COACH bags. But I do keep some bags I like other than Coach and carry them from time to time. I have Juicy couture, nine west, long champ, kenneth cole reaction...etc.


----------



## whateve

Check out this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/coachies-post-your-non-coach-purchases-here-761521.html


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

I will buy other than Coach, but they don't hang around too long because I compare them to Coach...and well they are not Coach  Coach has been my drug of choice since 1993...


----------



## MarneeB

Yes! I have several non Coach bags. If I like a bag I buy it. I have a few Liz Claiborne, a Wilson, a Tommy Hilfiger, and a few no names. I don't buy just because of the name. I buy what I like and can afford.

ETA: I also have a couple Dooney and Bourke bags. Their leather is to die for! It easily compares to some of the more expensive bags!


----------



## Masteryoda

Dooney! Luv the Florentine line. Like Marnee said...nothing compares to that leather.


----------



## Masteryoda

That's a pretty bag!!!


----------



## CoachChris

I have several Dooney's.  Vintage and a Croco Hobo.  Two vintage Gucci's.  Mostly vintage Coach, love the thick leather!!!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Here is my small collection of Kate Spade.


----------



## treasured

never_wear_it_t said:


> Here is my small collection of Kate Spade.



Beautiful selection of styles and colors!


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Thank you, I was just ogling your Sophias on the stairs!!!


----------



## lovemyzoes

are the florentine dooneys heavy? I have wanted one but have read several reviews that they are heavy so I haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## ktheartscoach

I have a really bad back and neck, and I love my Florentine. Now, I wouldn't take it on an all-day shopping trip, but I have traveled with it for work and play, and didn't suffer from the weight. It's not a lightweight bag, but I don't find it terribly heavy either. Just my opinion, I've heard others say it's too heavy.


----------



## timetoshop2012

*Just Received My Twiggy London Handbags From HSN Today. 

Had A Coupon, So Yesterday I Purchased A Few City Streets Bags In Different Colors From JCPenny. 

Spent A Total Of $134.43 On All 6 Bags!

Thanks For Looking...*


----------



## timetoshop2012

never_wear_it_t said:


> Here is my small collection of Kate Spade.




Love Your Kate Spade Bags!


----------



## whateve

I love my new Michael Kors bag. It is the most gorgeous forest green in the softest suede. It has 5 pockets inside. I love everything about this bag.


----------



## Esquared72

whateve said:
			
		

> I love my new Michael Kors bag. It is the most gorgeous forest green in the softest suede. It has 5 pockets inside. I love everything about this bag.



Wow! That gorgeous! Such a pretty shade of green - perfect for Fall.  And the suede looks so soft and plush. I really like MK bags - what style is this?


----------



## whateve

eehlers said:


> Wow! That gorgeous! Such a pretty shade of green - perfect for Fall.  And the suede looks so soft and plush. I really like MK bags - what style is this?


Thanks! It is the Astor but this is the factory version. I think it is called Uptown Astor. I had just spent a fortune at Coach when I went into the MK store. I loved the style of the FP version and the leather was scrumptiously soft but I wasn't wild about the colors (plus I couldn't really justify buying another bag!) All they had was vanilla and black smooth leather and purple python. I don't like MK python. The studs are bigger on the FP versions. It retails for $448, but I got the factory version for $174.50 and I like it so much better. I keep petting the suede. I haven't carried my new Coach bags yet but I moved into this immediately.


----------



## timetoshop2012

Twiggy London Snake Embossed Colorblock Tote In All Three Colors![/B]


----------



## Esquared72

Badgley Mischka Maya Shine tote in black/sapphire with silver hardware. Found it at Marshalls for $199 (retail is $480). Love Badgley Mischka leather!


----------



## bagee

eehlers said:
			
		

> Badgley Mischka Maya Shine tote in black/sapphire with silver hardware. Found it at Marshalls for $199 (retail is $480). Love Badgley Mischka leather!



Love!!!


----------



## donnaoh

whateve said:


> I love my new Michael Kors bag. It is the most gorgeous forest green in the softest suede. It has 5 pockets inside. I love everything about this bag.


AAahhhhh so prettty! I hummed and hawed about this one in Black Leather....might have to just go and get her! She's a great size and looks great carried with the short and long straps!


----------



## Arizabif

A new to me Longchamp 4x4 Double Pocket Hobo.  I found it at the SA for $7.  When I was checking out, the cashier was petting the bag saying "This is really nice!", and I was holding my breath, hoping she wouldn't tell me it was mis-priced!  It needs a new zipper, but it otherwise looks great!  Mine is like this, but in black with an orange logo lining, (NMA):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-4...=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## seekingjans

Just purchased the Michael Kors two  tone Camille watch. I don't usually like mixed metals but LOVE this watch! I don't have to switch from a silver or gold watch anymore- this one works with whatever I decide to put on and the face is beautiful. So happy I got it!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

whateve said:


> I love my new Michael Kors bag. It is the most gorgeous forest green in the softest suede. It has 5 pockets inside. I love everything about this bag.


  very nice bag


----------



## Jesssh

Pre-ordered the Rebecca Minkoff x TPF bag ("Darcy") in black. It reminded me of the new legacy Haley, which I had planned to check out when it came to the Coach stores. I like the RM bag better in the pics because I wanted more hardware than the Haley. I hope I like it. 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rebecca...&largeImg=0&tn=largerview_popup&tname=product

Any other Coach Legacy lovers liking this bag?


----------



## bagee

Jesssh said:


> Pre-ordered the Rebecca Minkoff x TPF bag ("Darcy") in black. It reminded me of the new legacy Haley, which I had planned to check out when it came to the Coach stores. I like the RM bag better in the pics because I wanted more hardware than the Haley. I hope I like it.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/rebecca...&largeImg=0&tn=largerview_popup&tname=product
> 
> Any other Coach Legacy lovers liking this bag?



I do! I was looking at it earlier this morning. It's a great looking bag! Congrats!


----------



## sheisgi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> When I go to Orlando I hope the dooney outlets has some Florentine Satchels



me too!!!!


----------



## Love That Bag

seekingjans said:


> Just purchased the Michael Kors two  tone Camille watch. I don't usually like mixed metals but LOVE this watch! I don't have to switch from a silver or gold watch anymore- this one works with whatever I decide to put on and the face is beautiful. So happy I got it!



Beautiful!  Usually not a fan of anything but his comments on Project Runway, but that is nice!

I do have a pair of MK heels.


----------



## carinas

whateve said:


> I love my new Michael Kors bag. It is the most gorgeous forest green in the softest suede. It has 5 pockets inside. I love everything about this bag.


Gorgeous! Most beautiful green suede! Congratulations!


----------



## whateve

carinas said:


> Gorgeous! Most beautiful green suede! Congratulations!



Thank you! Even though most of my collection is Coach, I think this is my favorite bag of all.


----------



## soccergirly87

My latest obsession is Coach, obviously, but I love these Louboutins I bought from a consignment place a while ago.


----------



## Restore724

Michael Kors tote and wallet


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney Florentine Satchel in bordeaux.


----------



## Arizabif

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Florentine Satchel in bordeaux.



Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Arizabif said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Steve Madden Amber Tote. I absolutely adore this bag.


----------



## lucydee

Just picked this up last night and I am in love with the leather on this Michael Kors Hudson Tote in Vanilla Leather.

She is so lady like, I love her!

Michael Kors Hudson Large Satchel in Vanilla Leather:


----------



## MiaBorsa

Brighton "Uptown" Tote.


----------



## middie girl

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Florentine Satchel in bordeaux.



fBeautiful! Is that the large?


----------



## MiaBorsa

middie girl said:


> fBeautiful! Is that the large?



Thanks!

Nope; it's the small satchel.  (But actually great medium sized bag.)


----------



## whateve

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton "Uptown" Tote.



This is so cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

whateve said:


> This is so cute!



Thanks!  I love that it is actual pieced leather and not a painted on design.


----------



## HappySilly

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton "Uptown" Tote.



Very cool!


----------



## Esquared72

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton "Uptown" Tote.



Too cute!! I love this.


----------



## MiaBorsa

HappySilly said:


> Very cool!





eehlers said:


> Too cute!! I love this.





Thanks!


----------



## cherry0017

I got early Valentine's day gift from my DH. My first Gucci!
Does anyone know the name of this bag?


----------



## whateve

cherry0017 said:


> I got early Valentine's day gift from my DH. My first Gucci!
> Does anyone know the name of this bag?



It looks like a Jackie but I have never seen one with a flap. Beautiful bag!


----------



## cherry0017

whateve said:


> It looks like a Jackie but I have never seen one with a flap. Beautiful bag!



Thanks! This bag is from Japan. Maybe that's why I can't find information.


----------



## nickers84

On its way to Mama... Michael Kors Gansevoort tote. Vday gift from DH!


----------



## sarahiley

Just received this couple of days ago. 
Linea pelle Dylan EW tote in violet. 
And Dylan Satchel crimson red


----------



## sarahiley

sarahiley said:


> Just received this couple of days ago.
> Linea pelle Dylan EW tote in violet.
> And Dylan Satchel crimson red


One mor photo


----------



## Esquared72

Broke my self imposed ban for this little lady. This is the Dooney Dillen II Satchel in Navy. Bought her for work travel - durable leather to deal with air travel, but professional to carry to meetings. My Kindle Fire HD 8.9 fits perfectly. I switched into her already (even though my next trip isn't until the 25th). 

NOW I'm back on my ban!


----------



## GoStanford

eehlers said:


> Broke my self imposed ban for this little lady. This is the Dooney Dillen II Satchel in Navy. Bought her for work travel - durable leather to deal with air travel, but professional to carry to meetings. My Kindle Fire HD 8.9 fits perfectly. I switched into her already (even though my next trip isn't until the 25th).
> 
> NOW I'm back on my ban!



That's so pretty!  Does she have feet?   A long time ago a family friend gave me a little Dooney cross body for graduation.  Wish I still had it.  I always eye Dooney but haven't bought anything as an adult.


----------



## PUrseverance

Gladly, meet my new Miss Marina from Michael Kors..this bag it too cute for words!  Woven rope handles..and check out the anchor hardware!!!    Perfect for summers on the coast!


----------



## cherry0017

PUrseverance said:


> Gladly, meet my new Miss Marina from Michael Kors..this bag it too cute for words!  Woven rope handles..and check out the anchor hardware!!!    Perfect for summers on the coast!



This is totally cute!!!


----------



## PUrseverance

whateve said:


> I got this Kate Spade tote a few months ago.



ooh that is cute!  I'm heading to Kate Spade Prem outlet this weekend..did you get the sale invite for this weekend?  Hope to score some goodies!!


----------



## sheisgi

PUrseverance said:


> Gladly, meet my new Miss Marina from Michael Kors..this bag it too cute for words!  Woven rope handles..and check out the anchor hardware!!!    Perfect for summers on the coast!



Love this!


----------



## PUrseverance

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton "Uptown" Tote.



oh that's adorable, so fun!


----------



## PUrseverance

whateve said:


> I love my new Michael Kors bag. It is the most gorgeous forest green in the softest suede. It has 5 pockets inside. I love everything about this bag.



Lovely! I saw this myself but only in regular leathers...not suede..that's a great green!


----------



## sheisgi

First one is a discontinued MK denim tote that I've been looking for for a while and I found her on eBay for pennies. I love denim bags and collect them. 

The second, I'm not ashamed to say, I love much more than the Coach duffle. Saw it in Dillards for well over $300 and decided to do a search at home. Bingo! Found it on DSW for $200. This beauty is soft and it's going to wear in well. It's Olive but it's dark and I'm considering getting her in black.


----------



## whateve

PUrseverance said:


> Gladly, meet my new Miss Marina from Michael Kors..this bag it too cute for words!  Woven rope handles..and check out the anchor hardware!!!    Perfect for summers on the coast!


That is adorable! Michael Kors is stealing my heart these days! They are so well designed. If I had a nearby store, I would probably have a lot more pieces.



PUrseverance said:


> ooh that is cute!  I'm heading to Kate Spade Prem outlet this weekend..did you get the sale invite for this weekend?  Hope to score some goodies!!



Thanks. I get the invites for the online sales but I don't get anything for the outlet sales which is okay since I don't live near one. I just got a cosmetic case on the online sale for $25 including shipping and tax.



PUrseverance said:


> Lovely! I saw this myself but only in regular leathers...not suede..that's a great green!



I'm still in love with this purse. I think the suede may have only been made in the outlet version.


----------



## PUrseverance

PUrseverance said:


> Gladly, meet my new Miss Marina from Michael Kors..this bag it too cute for words!  Woven rope handles..and check out the anchor hardware!!!    Perfect for summers on the coast!



Thanks I can't wait till summer for this one!  This is by far the latest and greatest Marina design to the ones in the past..and BONUS..this one is convertible, unsnap the center and snap it down in the side walls and it's even a larger tote shape!


----------



## Esquared72

GoStanford said:


> That's so pretty!  Does she have feet?   A long time ago a family friend gave me a little Dooney cross body for graduation.  Wish I still had it.  I always eye Dooney but haven't bought anything as an adult.



It doesn't have feet, which is the one little detail I'd love to have. This is my first non-vintage Dooney and I love the Dillen leather - very thick, pebbly and soft. Here are some mod shots - the size is perfect for me.


----------



## bagee

cherry0017 said:


> I got early Valentine's day gift from my DH. My first Gucci!
> Does anyone know the name of this bag?



Love it!


----------



## rose10

My first BV purchase!!!


----------



## rose10

The beautiful box!!!


----------



## Envyme_09

Newbie here,
When I post multiple pictures (Attach) it only shows one so il post multiple pics sorry.


----------



## Envyme_09

Micheal Kors Jet set medium


----------



## Envyme_09

Same


----------



## Envyme_09

My first Dooney, retro Vanessa


----------



## Envyme_09

Newly added too, came in 2 days ago.


----------



## bagee

Envyme_09 said:


> Newly added too, came in 2 days ago.



Very pretty!  Enjoy!


----------



## Envyme_09

Thank You!


----------



## Esquared72

DB Satchel in taupe Dillen II leather. Bans are made to be broken, right?


----------



## bagee

eehlers said:


> DB Satchel in taupe Dillen II leather. Bans are made to be broken, right?



Cute! And yes they are!!


----------



## annie11

Envyme_09 said:


> My first Dooney, retro Vanessa



I nearly bought one of these because of the cool, funky zipper!


----------



## sthrncin

sheisgi said:


> First one is a discontinued MK denim tote that I've been looking for for a while and I found her on eBay for pennies. I love denim bags and collect them.
> 
> The second, I'm not ashamed to say, I love much more than the Coach duffle. Saw it in Dillards for well over $300 and decided to do a search at home. Bingo! Found it on DSW for $200. This beauty is soft and it's going to wear in well. It's Olive but it's dark and I'm considering getting her in black.



I just bought that UGG tote too! I just love mine, it's so comfortable with that wide crossbody strap!


----------



## Bisoux78

*Rebecca Minkoff CUPID Satchel:
*






*LV Retiro PM:
*


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney AWL Satchel.


----------



## donnaoh

Dooney Large Tulip Shopper


----------



## nickers84

Here's my newest non-Coach purchase. Michael Kors large Gansevoort Tote in black with rosé gold hardware.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I just got this Brighton coin purse to go with my Uptown Tote bag.   HOW CUTE IS THIS???


----------



## bagee

MiaBorsa said:


> I just got this Brighton coin purse to go with my Uptown Tote bag.   HOW CUTE IS THIS???



Adorable!


----------



## whateve

MiaBorsa said:


> I just got this Brighton coin purse to go with my Uptown Tote bag.   HOW CUTE IS THIS???



adorable!


----------



## KSuzuki

MiaBorsa said:


> I just got this Brighton coin purse to go with my Uptown Tote bag.   HOW CUTE IS THIS???



Way SUPER cute!! I love coin purses and wallets like these.  So unique...


----------



## KSuzuki

I love my Coach...but dang, I sure love me some Kate Spade too...


----------



## middie girl

beautiful combo. I love Kate Spade!


----------



## SophieChic

In my Avatar and siggy, though a little hard to see is my updated collection including my Crimson Patent Lindsey from last year, but more pertinent to this thread, my two new Louis Vuitton Neverfull GMs, a Damier Ebene and a Damier Azur.

I am seriously in love with the functionality of both bags. I highly recommend them, you can get them in one of three sizes (I got the largest), and even that is easily adjustable with the side cinches. I have been a leather girl for so long I never thought I would pay that much money for a coated canvas bag, but I gotta say I am converted. They are soooo lightweight and practical. Even my chiropractor looked at it and at first said, "That is a huge bag" so I told her to pick it up and she was like, "Oh this is light!", even holding all my stuff.

I have been looking for a new love since Coach stopped making the large Sophia, I wondered if the Neverfull would have the bottomless pit feeling I get from my Lindseys, but I can easily see all my stuff. Back in love


----------



## DaniHutch

.    My valentines gift, Michael Kors large Grayson.


----------



## carinas

KSuzuki said:


> I love my Coach...but dang, I sure love me some Kate Spade too...



Absolutely lovely! Do you happen to know KS style name for this black purse?


----------



## hthrs

Bought my very first Louis Vuitton yesterday!


----------



## Weekend shopper

hthrs said:


> Bought my very first Louis Vuitton yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2089577



Congrats Girl love it!  Get ready because LV can be addicting


----------



## MiaBorsa

bagee said:


> Adorable!





whateve said:


> adorable!





KSuzuki said:


> Way SUPER cute!! I love coin purses and wallets like these.  So unique...



Thanks, ladies!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

DaniHutch said:


> View attachment 2084694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .    My valentines gift, Michael Kors large Grayson.



Love me some MK!    Gorgeous.


----------



## princess69

hthrs said:


> Bought my very first Louis Vuitton yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2089577


Twins on Artsy - hope you love her!  Congrats on your 1st LV!!!


----------



## KSuzuki

carinas said:


> Absolutely lovely! Do you happen to know KS style name for this black purse?



Sorry, just saw this!  The color on this one is actually navy and I believe it is the Wellesley Sam (that's what was shown on the description). I love the navy color though - very pretty!


----------



## PiojisPink

hthrs said:


> Bought my very first Louis Vuitton yesterday!



This one is next on my list LV list !!! Love it !!!


----------



## jlynn114




----------



## whateve

jlynn114 said:


> View attachment 2089976



Pretty!


----------



## Restore724

Thanks to this *AMAZING VIDEO REVEAL *http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/whos-the-boss-lol-embossed-grayson-reveal-808464.html

I got another *MK Grayson*!


----------



## Esquared72

I had a huge find at the local antique mall today. This adorable Lambertson Truex (they now design Tiffany's leather goods)! Their bags can retail for big bucks, but this cutie was priced at $29. Even better? An unadvertised sale gave me 50% off so I paid $14.50!! It's got gorgeous tan suede lining and was made in Italy. The canvas needs some cleaning, which I'm doing now, but this will be a great little Spring/Summer bag!


----------



## ltbag

eehlers said:


> I had a huge find at the local antique mall today. This adorable Lambertson Truex (they now design Tiffany's leather goods)! Their bags can retail for big bucks, but this cutie was priced at $29. Even better? An unadvertised sale gave me 50% off so I paid $14.50!! It's got gorgeous tan suede lining and was made in Italy. The canvas needs some cleaning, which I'm doing now, but this will be a great little Spring/Summer bag!



I have a lambertson truex red python tote bag that is one of my all time favorite bags.  I love this brand!    I love your bag!


----------



## Esquared72

ltbag said:


> I have a lambertson truex red python tote bag that is one of my all time favorite bags.  I love this brand!    I love your bag!



Thank you! I may just have to start checking out Tiffany handbags - this little bag is so well made! I bet your python one is gorgeous!!!


----------



## ltbag

eehlers said:


> Thank you! I may just have to start checking out Tiffany handbags - this little bag is so well made! I bet your python one is gorgeous!!!



They used to be their own premium brand, but went out of business when the economy crashed around 2008-2009 or so.  

I am very happy to hear they are designing for Tiffany.  I will check the Tiffany handbags out.


----------



## jade

Here are my recents:
1.  MK Selma Satchel in Black Saffiano
2.  Prada Continental Wallet in Ametista Saffiano
3.  Reed Krakoff Kit Crossbody

Done shopping for a while now.


----------



## Esquared72

It's not a Coach purchase, but I did buy it for my Coaches...

My new Clipa purse hook!


----------



## princess69

eehlers said:


> It's not a Coach purchase, but I did buy it for my Coaches...
> 
> My new Clipa purse hook!


I have 3 of those - love em!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Kate Spade Little Minka in tangerino.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney & Bourke Chelsea Tote in taupe.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Chelsea Tote in taupe.


 
damnnnnnn she hot


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> damnnnnnn she hot



Girrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl, I am in LOVE with this bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Girrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrl, I am in LOVE with this bag.


 \
wait until u see my reveal

does ms D & B zip


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> \
> wait until u see my reveal
> 
> does ms D & B zip



OMG, I'm still feeling faint from your reveal.     No, Ms DB has a magnetic snap closure.


----------



## Esquared72

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Chelsea Tote in taupe.



Love!!! D&B's taupe is the perfect neutral. Is this Dillen II leather?


----------



## MiaBorsa

eehlers said:


> Love!!! D&B's taupe is the perfect neutral. Is this Dillen II leather?



Thanks.  They are just calling it "Dillen" again.  They dropped the "II".


----------



## lucydee

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Chelsea Tote in taupe.


 
This is really a beautiful bag!  Love the color and the leather on this D&B.
You have a winner here!
Congrats


----------



## southlandjulie

my "i just got a really cool job... so i need a really awesome bag for it" purchase from many years ago. i love her and she's just as beautiful today as the day i brought her home from vegas, baby, vegas!


----------



## MiaBorsa

lucydee said:


> This is really a beautiful bag!  Love the color and the leather on this D&B.
> You have a winner here!
> Congrats



Thanks!!


----------



## farris2

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Chelsea Tote in taupe.



Love this!


----------



## bagee

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Chelsea Tote in taupe.



Gorgeous! And knowing D&B I'm sure the leather is awesome!!


----------



## bagee

jade said:


> Here are my recents:
> 1.  MK Selma Satchel in Black Saffiano
> 2.  Prada Continental Wallet in Ametista Saffiano
> 3.  Reed Krakoff Kit Crossbody
> 
> Done shopping for a while now.



All very nice, Congrats!!


----------



## bagee

southlandjulie said:


> my "i just got a really cool job... so i need a really awesome bag for it" purchase from many years ago. i love her and she's just as beautiful today as the day i brought her home from vegas, baby, vegas!



Very nice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

farris2 said:


> Love this!


Thanks!


bagee said:


> Gorgeous! And knowing D&B I'm sure the leather is awesome!!


It truly is!  Thanks!


----------



## jade

bagee said:


> All very nice, Congrats!!



Thanks!  I added one more. A deal I could not pass up that was on my wishlist. 

Rebecca Minkoff MAC. I didn't know what color to get, buy the outlets made the decision for me.  I found a wine one for. $130.


----------



## southlandjulie

bagee said:


> Very nice!



thank you, bagee!!!!


----------



## KSuzuki

MiaBorsa said:


> Kate Spade Little Minka in tangerino.



LOVE little minka!! Been eyeing this style for weeks and its gorgeous!


----------



## emilybrooke

Today's purchase: 
Mint green Kate Spade Zoey wallet


----------



## MiaBorsa

KSuzuki said:


> LOVE little minka!! Been eyeing this style for weeks and its gorgeous!



Thanks!


----------



## middie girl

emilybrooke said:


> Today's purchase:
> Mint green Kate Spade Zoey wallet
> 
> View attachment 2121235
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121236
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121237


 Beautiful! love mint this season.


----------



## farris2

emilybrooke said:


> Today's purchase:
> Mint green Kate Spade Zoey wallet
> 
> View attachment 2121235
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121236
> 
> 
> View attachment 2121237



Gorgeous! Saddlecreek?


----------



## BlondieB2013

I love me a Dooney that blue florentine satchel is sweet


----------



## emilybrooke

farris2 said:


> Gorgeous! Saddlecreek?



Yes! 
It was actually marked down too...$138 from $198


----------



## JOODLZ

Having been an avid, somewhat obsessed (and did I mention thrifty?) Coach collector since about 2002, this one caught my eye at a recent community yard sale. Who could pass up a Gucci for 25 CENTS? Authenticated as between mid-80's to 90's, after a little re-shaping, cleaning and leather conditioning, this is one gorgeous bag!


----------



## bagee

JOODLZ said:


> Having been an avid, somewhat obsessed (and did I mention thrifty?) Coach collector since about 2002, this one caught my eye at a recent community yard sale. Who could pass up a Gucci for 25 CENTS? Authenticated as between mid-80's to 90's, after a little re-shaping, cleaning and leather conditioning, this is one gorgeous bag!



Wow! Very cute!!!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

JOODLZ said:


> Having been an avid, somewhat obsessed (and did I mention thrifty?) Coach collector since about 2002, this one caught my eye at a recent community yard sale. Who could pass up a Gucci for 25 CENTS? Authenticated as between mid-80's to 90's, after a little re-shaping, cleaning and leather conditioning, this is one gorgeous bag!



Wow!


----------



## tnsweetness

Cheatin with Michael today...Lime E/W Hamilton.


----------



## tnsweetness

Forgot Abby....her flower matches my sweater


----------



## pinksprinkles8

tnsweetness said:


> Forgot Abby....her flower matches my sweater
> 
> View attachment 2124859


 
Awww...I love Miss Abby!!! 

And again, I love how your outfits somehow always match with Abby's!  Never get tired looking at them...


----------



## cherry0017

tnsweetness said:


> Cheatin with Michael today...Lime E/W Hamilton.
> 
> View attachment 2124854
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124856


 
What a great color for Spring!! I love your whole outfit and Abby is so cute!!!


----------



## princess69

tnsweetness said:


> Forgot Abby....her flower matches my sweater
> 
> View attachment 2124859


That Hamilton is HOT!!!  You and Abby look great!


----------



## chrissyd

Gotta give Kate Spade some love!


----------



## disney16

tnsweetness said:


> Forgot Abby....her flower matches my sweater
> 
> View attachment 2124859


 

Where did you get the doggie shirt? I must get that for my baby girl. It's so cute!


----------



## Indigowaters

Kept waiting around for Coach to make this color green with gold accents and just didn't have the patience. My new DKNY true grass green satchel.


----------



## tnsweetness

disney16 said:


> Where did you get the doggie shirt? I must get that for my baby girl. It's so cute!



I got it at Petco.


----------



## tnsweetness

pinksprinkles8 said:


> Awww...I love Miss Abby!!!
> 
> And again, I love how your outfits somehow always match with Abby's!  Never get tired looking at them...



Thanks Sweetie!  



cherry0017 said:


> What a great color for Spring!! I love your whole outfit and Abby is so cute!!!



Thank you!!



princess69 said:


> That Hamilton is HOT!!!  You and Abby look great!



Thanks Doll!


----------



## disney16

tnsweetness said:


> I got it at Petco.



Recently?


----------



## tnsweetness

disney16 said:


> Recently?



Yes just last Saturday.


----------



## tnsweetness

disney16 said:


> Recently?




http://www.petco.com/product/121600...og-Hoodie.aspx?CoreCat=MM_DogSupplies_Apparel

It's on the website.


----------



## disney16

tnsweetness said:


> http://www.petco.com/product/121600...og-Hoodie.aspx?CoreCat=MM_DogSupplies_Apparel
> 
> It's on the website.



I got it!!!! plus one additional pink/white polka dress. 

Thank you


----------



## JOODLZ

bagee said:


> Wow! Very cute!!!





Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Wow!



Thanks...it's the first non-Coach bag I've carried in a little over 10 years!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I bought this little cute off of EBay.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Indigowaters said:


> Kept waiting around for Coach to make this color green with gold accents and just didn't have the patience. My new DKNY true grass green satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2125088



I LOVE that shade of green!  Gorgeous bag.


----------



## sandyclaws

tnsweetness said:


> Cheatin with Michael today...Lime E/W Hamilton.
> 
> View attachment 2124854
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124856


 i love GREEN!! and this MK bag is awesome


chrissyd said:


> Gotta give Kate Spade some love!


 OMG yes!! if i didn't already have a pink wallet i'd def. be looking for this one!!


----------



## sandyclaws

So a long time ago before COACH I had a mono speedy 30....I was in college and after awhile I thought the speedy was too much for me? So I sold it and bought 2 coach bags...now I just turned 25 in March and I've been kickin myself for selling it  luckily I found one on my Craigslist!!!! Yippee!!!! Had it authenticated here and now I'm on cloud 9!!!! My "new to me" Speedy 35!!



And a model pic cuz I make myself laugh


----------



## bagee

sandyclaws said:


> So a long time ago before COACH I had a mono speedy 30....I was in college and after awhile I thought the speedy was too much for me? So I sold it and bought 2 coach bags...now I just turned 25 in March and I've been kickin myself for selling it  luckily I found one on my Craigslist!!!! Yippee!!!! Had it authenticated here and now I'm on cloud 9!!!! My "new to me" Speedy 35!!
> View attachment 2128723
> 
> 
> And a model pic cuz I make myself laugh
> View attachment 2128724



To be honest, I'm not an LV lover....BUT...you are rockin that bag and look so cute!!


----------



## sandyclaws

bagee said:


> To be honest, I'm not an LV lover....BUT...you are rockin that bag and look so cute!!


 
yea i know...i'm not much into siggy bags...my fiance was like "why did you get this bag?? you dont even like to carry the Coach bags with the Cs all over it?" he loves my PIKACHU bag (sunflower duffle) he says that its better than my LV bag. Which i agree cuz i love my duffles but i love how the speedies can be thrown around and still look nice. i love the older bags that have been worn in with the patina handles.....perfect bag to throw around but still look nice ;]............lol thats right my speedy is my throw around bag and my Coach bags are my lovely bags that i take care off


----------



## princess69

sandyclaws said:


> So a long time ago before COACH I had a mono speedy 30....I was in college and after awhile I thought the speedy was too much for me? So I sold it and bought 2 coach bags...now I just turned 25 in March and I've been kickin myself for selling it  luckily I found one on my Craigslist!!!! Yippee!!!! Had it authenticated here and now I'm on cloud 9!!!! My "new to me" Speedy 35!!
> View attachment 2128723
> 
> 
> And a model pic cuz I make myself laugh
> View attachment 2128724


I love my Speedy 35 - glad you found another one!  Cute mod pic too lol


----------



## tnsweetness

sandyclaws said:


> i love GREEN!! and this MK bag is awesome
> 
> OMG yes!! if i didn't already have a pink wallet i'd def. be looking for this one!!



Thanks Sandy...this lil bag is. Da bomb. She gets tons and tons of compliments!


----------



## tnsweetness

sandyclaws said:


> So a long time ago before COACH I had a mono speedy 30....I was in college and after awhile I thought the speedy was too much for me? So I sold it and bought 2 coach bags...now I just turned 25 in March and I've been kickin myself for selling it  luckily I found one on my Craigslist!!!! Yippee!!!! Had it authenticated here and now I'm on cloud 9!!!! My "new to me" Speedy 35!!
> View attachment 2128723
> 
> 
> And a model pic cuz I make myself laugh
> View attachment 2128724



I love it!  A Speedy in that condition is hard to find!  I want a Speedy throw around bag!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tnsweetness said:


> I love it! A Speedy in that condition is hard to find! I want a Speedy throw around bag!!


 

Me to - lets start working on it!!!!!

BC I will NEVER purchase it from a store 
lmbao


----------



## tnsweetness

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Me to - lets start working on it!!!!!



Girl...them ppl want a fortune for these bags...and Sandy's is really nice.  I ain't payin $500 for a broke down Speedy...ain't nobody got time fo dat.


----------



## sandyclaws

princess69 said:


> I love my Speedy 35 - glad you found another one! Cute mod pic too lol


 thanks ^_^


tnsweetness said:


> Thanks Sandy...this lil bag is. Da bomb. She gets tons and tons of compliments!


 man i really been wanting an MK bag and that color is DA BOMB!! maybe later when i catch up i'll man up and get one 


tnsweetness said:


> I love it! A Speedy in that condition is hard to find! I want a Speedy throw around bag!!


 yea i got lucky cuz i found it on craigslist so i was able to check it out before buying it. its a great movie/bar bag  can fit lots of candy in it for the movies 


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Me to - lets start working on it!!!!!
> 
> BC I will NEVER purchase it from a store
> lmbao


 RIGHT!! lets get you guys a speedy NOW!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tnsweetness said:


> Girl...them ppl want a fortune for these bags...and Sandy's is really nice. I ain't payin $500 for a broke down Speedy*...ain't nobody got time fo dat.*


 
I know WE dont!!!!!!


----------



## sandyclaws

tnsweetness said:


> Girl...them ppl want a fortune for these bags...and Sandy's is really nice. I ain't payin $500 for a broke down Speedy...ain't nobody got time fo dat.


 
RIGHT!! my mother in law was like "oh wow Sandy thats a really nice bag!!" all while my fiance is like "yea ma! that bag is like $800 BRAND NEW!!!!!"......THATS when she turned to him and said "good! Sandy is so cute that she deserves to show off how much her bags are! good for you Sandy buy everything you want now before you have kids" 

LOL shes too funy....i didn't spend much on this bag (i traded a bag plus a bit of cash for it) and she really wants me to have kids already! but at least i always know that i got her on my side when i get a new bag


----------



## HappySilly

sandyclaws said:


> RIGHT!! my mother in law was like "oh wow Sandy thats a really nice bag!!" all while my fiance is like "yea ma! that bag is like $800 BRAND NEW!!!!!"......THATS when she turned to him and said "good! Sandy is so cute that she deserves to show off how much her bags are! good for you Sandy buy everything you want now before you have kids"
> 
> LOL shes too funy....i didn't spend much on this bag (i traded a bag plus a bit of cash for it) and she really wants me to have kids already! but at least i always know that i got her on my side when i get a new bag



 Congrats on your find! I just emailed hubs a photo of a Speedy 35 two days ago. LOL! He gave me the side eye.


----------



## tnsweetness

Still cheating...MK Grayson in Calfhair Leopard




And my matching sidekick


----------



## princess69

tnsweetness said:


> Still cheating...MK Grayson in Calfhair Leopard
> 
> View attachment 2128843
> 
> 
> And my matching sidekick
> 
> View attachment 2128844


LOVE that MK Grayson!!!  And Abby in a matching outfit...too adorable for words!


----------



## sandyclaws

tnsweetness said:


> Still cheating...MK Grayson in Calfhair Leopard
> 
> View attachment 2128843
> 
> 
> And my matching sidekick
> 
> View attachment 2128844


 
OMG now that is too cute!! love the bag and your dog is so adorable in that dress!! ahh too cute i say! TOO CUTE!


----------



## bagee

sandyclaws said:


> yea i know...i'm not much into siggy bags...my fiance was like "why did you get this bag?? you dont even like to carry the Coach bags with the Cs all over it?" he loves my PIKACHU bag (sunflower duffle) he says that its better than my LV bag. Which i agree cuz i love my duffles but i love how the speedies can be thrown around and still look nice. i love the older bags that have been worn in with the patina handles.....perfect bag to throw around but still look nice ;]............lol thats right my speedy is my throw around bag and my Coach bags are my lovely bags that i take care off



Well...it looks great on you! And being able to throw around a bag and not always be worried about it sits is definetely a HUGE plus!!!


----------



## whateve

tnsweetness said:


> Still cheating...MK Grayson in Calfhair Leopard
> 
> View attachment 2128843
> 
> 
> And my matching sidekick
> 
> View attachment 2128844


Abbie's dress is so freaking cute! In the first picture where she is in the background, I thought she was wearing a superhero cape! I love your shoes too!


----------



## tannedsilk

tnsweetness said:


> Still cheating...MK Grayson in Calfhair Leopard
> 
> View attachment 2128843
> 
> 
> And my matching sidekick
> 
> View attachment 2128844



Hot Mamma!  Looking good girl 

Your pup is too cute in her little dress!


----------



## Bag Fetish

sandyclaws said:


> So a long time ago before COACH I had a mono speedy 30....I was in college and after awhile I thought the speedy was too much for me? So I sold it and bought 2 coach bags...now I just turned 25 in March and I've been kickin myself for selling it  luckily I found one on my Craigslist!!!! Yippee!!!! Had it authenticated here and now I'm on cloud 9!!!! My "new to me" Speedy 35!!
> View attachment 2128723
> 
> 
> And a model pic cuz I make myself laugh
> View attachment 2128724




 LOVE IT! Glad you went for it, you're not going to be sorry


----------



## bagee

tnsweetness said:


> Still cheating...MK Grayson in Calfhair Leopard
> 
> View attachment 2128843
> 
> 
> And my matching sidekick
> 
> View attachment 2128844



Oh! I want the bag, the shoes, the ring, the closet.....and Abby is so cute in that dress...there aren't enough words!


----------



## tnsweetness

princess69 said:


> LOVE that MK Grayson!!!  And Abby in a matching outfit...too adorable for words!



Thanks so much...she is a cutie pie! 



sandyclaws said:


> OMG now that is too cute!! love the bag and your dog is so adorable in that dress!! ahh too cute i say! TOO CUTE!



Thanks Doll!



whateve said:


> Abbie's dress is so freaking cute! In the first picture where she is in the background, I thought she was wearing a superhero cape! I love your shoes too!



I actually laughed out loud when I read this...I told Ab that she was a superhero!  That is so funny...
I think I got my shoes at TJ Maxx...never knew they matched til this morning when it was warm enuf to show my toes and saw them on the shelf!



tannedsilk said:


> Hot Mamma!  Looking good girl
> 
> Your pup is too cute in her little dress!



Thanks a bunch!



bagee said:


> Oh! I want the bag, the shoes, the ring, the closet.....and Abby is so cute in that dress...there aren't enough words!



Thank you so much!  I got the shoes at TJ Maxx and I think I got the ring at Fashion Bug!  Abby is a Doll!


----------



## crystal-d

sandyclaws said:


> So a long time ago before COACH I had a mono speedy 30....I was in college and after awhile I thought the speedy was too much for me? So I sold it and bought 2 coach bags...now I just turned 25 in March and I've been kickin myself for selling it  luckily I found one on my Craigslist!!!! Yippee!!!! Had it authenticated here and now I'm on cloud 9!!!! My "new to me" Speedy 35!!
> View attachment 2128723
> 
> 
> And a model pic cuz I make myself laugh
> View attachment 2128724



Congrats Sandy! You and your speedy are too cute! Enjoy that bag


----------



## iuvcoach

sandyclaws said:


> So a long time ago before COACH I had a mono speedy 30....I was in college and after awhile I thought the speedy was too much for me? So I sold it and bought 2 coach bags...now I just turned 25 in March and I've been kickin myself for selling it  luckily I found one on my Craigslist!!!! Yippee!!!! Had it authenticated here and now I'm on cloud 9!!!! My "new to me" Speedy 35!!
> View attachment 2128723
> 
> 
> And a model pic cuz I make myself laugh
> View attachment 2128724



Congrats on your Speedy, def can not go wrong with a LV.


----------



## CoachDivaNC

jade said:


> Here are my recents:
> 1.  MK Selma Satchel in Black Saffiano
> 2.  Prada Continental Wallet in Ametista Saffiano
> 3.  Reed Krakoff Kit Crossbody
> 
> Done shopping for a while now.



LOVE the Prada wallet


----------



## disney16

Since my last posting, I've purchased the following non-coach bags. 

1. Tory Burch Navy tote
2. Tory Burch Purple Amanda Hobo
3. Tory Burch Navy Patent Zip Around Wallet
4. Kate Spade Black New York City Tote


----------



## disney16

tnsweetness said:


> Still cheating...MK Grayson in Calfhair Leopard
> 
> View attachment 2128843
> 
> 
> And my matching sidekick
> 
> View attachment 2128844


 

I showed my co-worker the pic of your dog in the animal print and she wants to know where you got it from. She loves it!


----------



## iskent78

mbmj too hot too handle large tote ... i luv all my coach bags yet i cant resist mbmj leather which is more smushy


----------



## tnsweetness

disney16 said:


> I showed my co-worker the pic of your dog in the animal print and she wants to know where you got it from. She loves it!



I think I got that one at TJ Maxx...I buy so many they kinda run together!  She has many, many leopard print dresses and coats....I am a big fan of animal print!

Bout 2 new ones for her today!


----------



## Sarah03

iskent78 said:


> View attachment 2136453
> 
> mbmj too hot too handle large tote ... i luv all my coach bags yet i cant resist mbmj leather which is more smushy



Love the smooshy leather!


----------



## disney16

tnsweetness said:


> I think I got that one at TJ Maxx...I buy so many they kinda run together!  She has many, many leopard print dresses and coats....I am a big fan of animal print!
> 
> Bout 2 new ones for her today!



Thanks and I will tell her to check out TJ Maxx. Your dog needs her own thread in Animalicious modeling all her different outfits.


----------



## tnsweetness

disney16 said:


> Thanks and I will tell her to check out TJ Maxx. Your dog needs her own thread in Animalicious modeling all her different outfits.



I'm crazy....but not that crazy yet! Lol
Tell her to go online and just put in leopard print dog dress and she should be able to find something.  I have ordered several from eBay as well.  Abby's Christmas dress came from eBay.

It is one of my faves...

It has candy canes on the bodice and was made specifically for her long lil bod!


----------



## disney16

tnsweetness said:


> I'm crazy....but not that crazy yet! Lol
> Tell her to go online and just put in leopard print dog dress and she should be able to find something.  I have ordered several from eBay as well.  Abby's Christmas dress came from eBay.
> 
> It is one of my faves...
> 
> It has candy canes on the bodice and was made specifically for her long lil bod!
> 
> View attachment 2136512



Ahh....that's so cute!


----------



## emily_lee

one bought last weekend (which was noticeably darker than the 2nd one which was bought in january).

Louis Vuitton Speedy B 40







i know my photography isn't great but hope the rest show the color difference

No idea what this one is called lol. my daddy calls it an army surplus bag 
















both bags showing the color difference! i'm sure i could possibly return it to LV now. i'm sure they'll accuse me of returning older product!


----------



## jeya13

Not a bag, but I did buy some RM accessories this past week after selling some wallets I wasn't using..
 These are what I've received so far:



The 2 below are coming today/tomorrow:


----------



## bagee

jeya13 said:


> Not a bag, but I did buy some RM accessories this past week after selling some wallets I wasn't using..
> These are what I've received so far:
> View attachment 2137045
> 
> 
> The 2 below are coming today/tomorrow:
> View attachment 2137046
> 
> View attachment 2137047



Cute!!


----------



## emilybrooke

Working on dieting...NO more fast food during lunch at work even though its convenient. I ordered a Vera lunch box to match my tote I carry notebooks and my laptop in for work. It finally came last night. Love it! Especially since I jumped on a sale they had last week and it was almost half off. I love bargains.


----------



## whateve

jeya13 said:


> Not a bag, but I did buy some RM accessories this past week after selling some wallets I wasn't using..
> These are what I've received so far:
> View attachment 2137045
> 
> 
> The 2 below are coming today/tomorrow:
> View attachment 2137046
> 
> View attachment 2137047


Very cute! I just got my very first RM - a bracelet.


----------



## jeya13

bagee said:


> Cute!!





whateve said:


> Very cute! I just got my very first RM - a bracelet.



Thanks  I didn't know RM made jewelry!


----------



## jeya13

emilybrooke said:


> Working on dieting...NO more fast food during lunch at work even though its convenient. I ordered a Vera lunch box to match my tote I carry notebooks and my laptop in for work. It finally came last night. Love it! Especially since I jumped on a sale they had last week and it was almost half off. I love bargains.
> 
> View attachment 2137118



Pretty!


----------



## whateve

jeya13 said:


> Thanks  I didn't know RM made jewelry!


Me either! I got it from My Habit (Amazon).


----------



## Woodranda

Not a purchase, but a 25th anniversary gift from my employer Dooney & Bourke Florentine Satchel:


----------



## emilybrooke

Woodranda said:


> Not a purchase, but a 25th anniversary gift from my employer Dooney & Bourke Florentine Satchel:



I LOVE those. I've been eyeing them in Dillard's for a while!


----------



## bagee

Woodranda said:


> Not a purchase, but a 25th anniversary gift from my employer Dooney & Bourke Florentine Satchel:



Beautiful bag!!! Twins, I have her in moss! Congrats!


----------



## princess69

Woodranda said:


> Not a purchase, but a 25th anniversary gift from my employer Dooney & Bourke Florentine Satchel:


Nice anniversary gift!


----------



## Esquared72

Woodranda said:


> Not a purchase, but a 25th anniversary gift from my employer Dooney & Bourke Florentine Satchel:



Awesome anniversary gift! And congrats on 25 years!!


----------



## houstonm2198

Woodranda said:


> Not a purchase, but a 25th anniversary gift from my employer Dooney & Bourke Florentine Satchel:


Twins. Don't you love her?


----------



## Woodranda

eehlers said:


> Awesome anniversary gift! And congrats on 25 years!!



Thanks!


----------



## Woodranda

princess69 said:


> Nice anniversary gift!



Thanks can't wait to use it. I wanted to bring her out today, but it was pouring rain.


----------



## Woodranda

bagee said:


> Beautiful bag!!! Twins, I have her in moss! Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## Woodranda

emilybrooke said:


> I LOVE those. I've been eyeing them in Dillard's for a while!


It's a great bag, hope you get one soon!


----------



## Shan2

Ohh I love Dooney & Bourke, so beautiful! My first choice when I shopped for my first grown-up bag. But I quickly turned to Coach due to great design and fantastic FOS pricing. 

Is there a way to get Dooney & Bourke online with such great discount? I'm 5 hours away from Minneapolis so don't shop there at all. All we have in town is a mall with Macy's, Sears, Herburger's and JCPenney, plus Burlington Coat Factory and TJ maxx. TIA!


----------



## iskent78

mbmj hillier in black... my fouvarite casual bag


----------



## emilybrooke

iskent78 said:


> View attachment 2141095
> 
> mbmj hillier in black... my fouvarite casual bag



Pretty bag, and I LOOOVE those shoes! What brand?


----------



## bagee

iskent78 said:


> View attachment 2141095
> 
> mbmj hillier in black... my fouvarite casual bag



I love the hillier...great bag!!


----------



## melissatrv

I am excited about the 2 new bags I just bought. Kate Spade Small Sloan in Dusty Mint.  The shade seems very close to the Coach Legacy Mint shade and the style reminds me of Sophia in shape and it is about the size of a small Sophia

Had to take a pic of all the hardware wrapping. Wish Coach still did that





Better pic of the color.  Was looking for a greenish mint.  Thought about the Mini Tanner but it sold out.  But I love this bag!


----------



## melissatrv

Another Kate Spade.  This one is called Maise from the Grove Court collection.  It is not quite as neon as in my bad phone photos.  A day after I bought it I found this matching shirt by accident.  Think it goes perfectly and hope it does not look too tacky as I had originally planned to wear this with just solid colored shirts


----------



## whateve

melissatrv said:


> I am excited about the 2 new bags I just bought. Kate Spade Small Sloan in Dusty Mint.  The shade seems very close to the Coach Legacy Mint shade and the style reminds me of Sophia in shape and it is about the size of a small Sophia
> 
> Had to take a pic of all the hardware wrapping. Wish Coach still did that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic of the color.  Was looking for a greenish mint.  Thought about the Mini Tanner but it sold out.  But I love this bag!





melissatrv said:


> Another Kate Spade.  This one is called Maise from the Grove Court collection.  It is not quite as neon as in my bad phone photos.  A day after I bought it I found this matching shirt by accident.  Think it goes perfectly and hope it does not look too tacky as I had originally planned to wear this with just solid colored shirts


I've been considering the same two bags! Same colors even! Can you actually adjust the short straps on the mint one, or are those buckles just for show? The last bag I purchased from FOS was wrapped like that.


----------



## melissatrv

Oh that is just too funny!  Yes you can adjust the small handles.  I think I was attracted to these bags because they remind of Coach Sophia and the classic domed satchel. And I miss those bags from Coach.   I LOVE the Mint Sloan so much.  I can't stop looking at it. I posted more pics of both bags in the Kate Spade forum if you want to see them.  I signed up for their mailing list and got 25% off each one and the Mint one was already marked down about 25% + another 25%

Yeah the Factory will wrap their bags to the nines but the full price sends them all unwrapped (at least the last few times I ordered).  When my Aubergine Gathered Sophia was damaged I complained and was told they unwrap the hardware to do "quality control" before the bags are shipped....crazy



whateve said:


> I've been considering the same two bags! Same colors even! Can you actually adjust the short straps on the mint one, or are those buckles just for show? The last bag I purchased from FOS was wrapped like that.


----------



## whateve

melissatrv said:


> Oh that is just too funny!  Yes you can adjust the small handles.  I think I was attracted to these bags because they remind of Coach Sophia and the classic domed satchel. And I miss those bags from Coach.   I LOVE the Mint Sloan so much.  I can't stop looking at it. I posted more pics of both bags in the Kate Spade forum if you want to see them.  I signed up for their mailing list and got 25% off each one and the Mint one was already marked down about 25% + another 25%
> 
> Yeah the Factory will wrap their bags to the nines but the full price sends them all unwrapped (at least the last few times I ordered).  When my Aubergine Gathered Sophia was damaged I complained and was told they unwrap the hardware to do "quality control" before the bags are shipped....crazy


I'm signed up for Kate Spade sales too. I was so tempted yesterday when they had their 25% off sale. The Sloan does remind me of Sophia, which I love. The Maise reminds me of Fendi's two bag.

I'm off to the Kate Spade forum to check out your pics!


----------



## tannedsilk

melissatrv said:


> I am excited about the 2 new bags I just bought. Kate Spade Small Sloan in Dusty Mint.  The shade seems very close to the Coach Legacy Mint shade and the style reminds me of Sophia in shape and it is about the size of a small Sophia
> 
> Had to take a pic of all the hardware wrapping. *Wish Coach still did that*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic of the color.  Was looking for a greenish mint.  Thought about the Mini Tanner but it sold out.  But I love this bag!



Love this, so cute!

I've received items from Coach wrapped like that. 



whateve said:


> I've been considering the same two bags! Same colors even! Can you actually adjust the short straps on the mint one, or are those buckles just for show? *The last bag I purchased from FOS was wrapped like that.*



Same here.



melissatrv said:


> Yeah the Factory will wrap their bags to the nines but the full price sends them all unwrapped (at least the last few times I ordered).  When my Aubergine Gathered Sophia was damaged I complained and was told they unwrap the hardware to do "quality control" before the bags are shipped....crazy



Do you have the items gift boxed, I have found they unwrap and remove the price tag when they do that.


----------



## bagee

Both are so cute! I like a lot of Kate Spade stuff!


----------



## YorkieLove75

melissatrv said:


> I am excited about the 2 new bags I just bought. Kate Spade Small Sloan in Dusty Mint.  The shade seems very close to the Coach Legacy Mint shade and the style reminds me of Sophia in shape and it is about the size of a small Sophia
> 
> Had to take a pic of all the hardware wrapping. Wish Coach still did that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic of the color.  Was looking for a greenish mint.  Thought about the Mini Tanner but it sold out.  But I love this bag!


That purse is adorable! Love the color. Dooney and Bourke wrap EVERYTHING! I just got a new bag and it took forever take all the little pieces of tissue paper wrapped around every single pull, buckle, tassel, etc. Glad it was packed so nicely though.


----------



## iskent78

bagee said:


> I love the hillier...great bag!!



it does tq


----------



## iskent78

emilybrooke said:


> Pretty bag, and I LOOOVE those shoes! What brand?



tq oh it just a local brand shoes, its immitate ferragamo shoes


----------



## MiaBorsa

MK Large Gathered Jet Set tote in vanilla.


----------



## carinas

melissatrv said:


> I am excited about the 2 new bags I just bought. Kate Spade Small Sloan in Dusty Mint.  The shade seems very close to the Coach Legacy Mint shade and the style reminds me of Sophia in shape and it is about the size of a small Sophia
> 
> Had to take a pic of all the hardware wrapping. Wish Coach still did that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic of the color.  Was looking for a greenish mint.  Thought about the Mini Tanner but it sold out.  But I love this bag!



hmmm, this bag has been on my wishlist for months. Is it on the heavy side? I'm always impressed with KS wrapping and QC, Coach doesn't compare.


----------



## melissatrv

No, not heavy at all. I think it feels a little lighter or maybe the same as a small sophia



carinas said:


> hmmm, this bag has been on my wishlist for months. Is it on the heavy side? I'm always impressed with KS wrapping and QC, Coach doesn't compare.


----------



## hthrs

I've been bitten by the LV Bug...


----------



## Esquared72

MiaBorsa said:


> MK Large Gathered Jet Set tote in vanilla.



Cute! Looks very comfy to carry.


----------



## middie girl

hthrs said:


> I've been bitten by the LV Bug...
> View attachment 2153113



Bag twins... love this classic satchel. Enjoy.


----------



## ophousewife

hthrs said:


> I've been bitten by the LV Bug...
> View attachment 2153113



Bag twins!  Don't you just love how classic and beautiful the Speedy is?  I bought mine in February and haven't carried anything else.


----------



## baggyobsessed

bevie125 said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only Coach cheater, LOL! Here are my non-Coach bags and wallets:
> 
> Burberry Fairby Shimmer Check Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burberry Fairby Shimmer Leather Hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade Darien Stevie bag and Neda Wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicy Couture Riviera Turnlock bag with Scottie French wallet


I just bought the Burberry Fairby Hobo in Anthracite Silver on yoogiscloset a few days ago. I'm really excited to get it this week...it really really looks like yours in this post, so I'm wondering if you recently sold yours on yoogis. It's so funny that I accidentally stumbled upon this post if it happens to be the purse you sold! love this burberry bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Michael Kors Bedford Bowling Satchel in vanilla.    (Thank you, Macy's F&F.   )


----------



## PUrseverance

Does this count?  Lol Couldnt resist when a friend busted this out!  Salute!


----------



## whateve

PUrseverance said:


> Does this count?  Lol Couldnt resist when a friend busted this out!  Salute!


How cute!


----------



## tannedsilk

PUrseverance said:


> Does this count?  Lol Couldnt resist when a friend busted this out!  Salute!



Lolol


----------



## arfmsu

melissatrv said:


> I am excited about the 2 new bags I just bought. Kate Spade Small Sloan in Dusty Mint.  The shade seems very close to the Coach Legacy Mint shade and the style reminds me of Sophia in shape and it is about the size of a small Sophia
> 
> Had to take a pic of all the hardware wrapping. Wish Coach still did that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic of the color.  Was looking for a greenish mint.  Thought about the Mini Tanner but it sold out.  But I love this bag!



Wow...this is just STUNNING! I may have to meander on over to Kate Spade and check her out!


----------



## hthrs

ophousewife said:


> Bag twins!  Don't you just love how classic and beautiful the Speedy is?  I bought mine in February and haven't carried anything else.



Thank you! I am definitely loving the Speedy, I was so worried about buying a bag that was hand/arm carry only, but she's actually very comfortable .


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Kind of a non Coach purchase, my new RDK Hobo in Saddle


----------



## TooManyWantMore

hthrs said:


> I've been bitten by the LV Bug...
> View attachment 2153113


  One day! I too will have a pretty LV like this one. It's beautiful!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

tnsweetness said:


> I'm crazy....but not that crazy yet! Lol
> Tell her to go online and just put in leopard print dog dress and she should be able to find something.  I have ordered several from eBay as well.  Abby's Christmas dress came from eBay.
> 
> It is one of my faves...
> 
> It has candy canes on the bodice and was made specifically for her long lil bod!
> 
> View attachment 2136512


 OMG, the most adorable one yet! She is too cute!


----------



## oachcay

This is the bag that has broken my Coach streak. This is my first mbmj, the classic q natasha in cement. I needed a new cross body bag for weekends and I love the neutral and smooshy leather. I'm worried I might miss having a top handle, but other than that, I love this bag so far!!

Any other Coach / MBMJ fans here?


----------



## September24

melissatrv said:


> I am excited about the 2 new bags I just bought. Kate Spade Small Sloan in Dusty Mint.  The shade seems very close to the Coach Legacy Mint shade and the style reminds me of Sophia in shape and it is about the size of a small Sophia
> 
> Had to take a pic of all the hardware wrapping. Wish Coach still did that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic of the color.  Was looking for a greenish mint.  Thought about the Mini Tanner but it sold out.  But I love this bag!


 
OMG I love this!!!


----------



## bags4fun

melissatrv said:


> I am excited about the 2 new bags I just bought. Kate Spade Small Sloan in Dusty Mint.  The shade seems very close to the Coach Legacy Mint shade and the style reminds me of Sophia in shape and it is about the size of a small Sophia
> 
> Had to take a pic of all the hardware wrapping. Wish Coach still did that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic of the color.  Was looking for a greenish mint.  Thought about the Mini Tanner but it sold out.  But I love this bag!



I got this same bag and I love it!  I have rec'd sooooo many compliments on her.  BTW, my daughter has the mint Courteney, and the color is almost exactly the same.  In fact most people probably couldn't see a difference at all.  Enjoy!


----------



## bags4fun

oachcay said:


> This is the bag that has broken my Coach streak. This is my first mbmj, the classic q natasha in cement. I needed a new cross body bag for weekends and I love the neutral and smooshy leather. I'm worried I might miss having a top handle, but other than that, I love this bag so far!!
> 
> Any other Coach / MBMJ fans here?



I LOVE Marc Jacobs!  I want the natasha in the iridescent color!


----------



## brightheart

oachcay said:


> This is the bag that has broken my Coach streak. This is my first mbmj, the classic q natasha in cement. I needed a new cross body bag for weekends and I love the neutral and smooshy leather. I'm worried I might miss having a top handle, but other than that, I love this bag so far!!
> 
> Any other Coach / MBMJ fans here?


 
Congrats on your new bag!  I just bought the Classic Q Natasha in black last month!!  I love it - the leather is really soft and feels luxurious!  And it hold quite a bit.  I put a Coach fob on it.


----------



## oachcay

bags4fun said:


> I LOVE Marc Jacobs!  I want the natasha in the iridescent color!



Ooh, I'll have to look up the iridescent colors. Or maybe not since I don't need another bag brand obsession! As it is, I already have my eye on one of the PPTM bags...



brightheart said:


> Congrats on your new bag!  I just bought the Classic Q Natasha in black last month!!  I love it - the leather is really soft and feels luxurious!  And it hold quite a bit.  I put a Coach fob on it.



Thanks! I am glad you are still loving it after breaking it in. I looooved the black one too, the pebbled leather was gorgeous. But I really needed a lighter color for the summer and something that would go with both black and brown. But I do see something mbmj in black in my future at some point! Will have to check my fob inventory to see what looks best!


----------



## brightheart

oachcay said:


> Thanks! I am glad you are still loving it after breaking it in. I looooved the black one too, the pebbled leather was gorgeous. But I really needed a lighter color for the summer and something that would go with both black and brown. But I do see something mbmj in black in my future at some point! Will have to check my fob inventory to see what looks best!


 
I love the color you chose!  It's definitely perfect for summer.  I wish I could wear light colored handbags, but I would be too worried about denim transfer since I have dark jeans.
I _might_ have developed a slight fob obsession recently...LOL
Currently I have the legacy heart fob on it, but I'm thinking the pierced pave fob might look nice too.


----------



## Arizabif

I snagged a vintage Fendi satchel at the thrift store for $1.50!  It was just authenticated for me on the Fendi forum.  It needs some help, but for $1.50, I am willing to see what I can do to make this one better!


----------



## oachcay

brightheart said:


> I love the color you chose!  It's definitely perfect for summer.  I wish I could wear light colored handbags, but I would be too worried about denim transfer since I have dark jeans.
> I _might_ have developed a slight fob obsession recently...LOL
> Currently I have the legacy heart fob on it, but I'm thinking the pierced pave fob might look nice too.



I kind of know what you mean about the fobs, I have been obsessed lately too!!
Did you treat your Natasha with anything like apple conditioner or spray before you used it? I want to do that now so I have it ready for the weekend!!


----------



## brightheart

oachcay said:


> I kind of know what you mean about the fobs, I have been obsessed lately too!!
> Did you treat your Natasha with anything like apple conditioner or spray before you used it? I want to do that now so I have it ready for the weekend!!


 
Well, the thing is that I don't own any leather conditioner...
/ducking my head in embarrassment

It's probably a good idea, though.  I really need to get some.

Will you post a mod shot here when you wear your Natasha this weekend?


----------



## princess69

Arizabif said:


> I snagged a vintage Fendi satchel at the thrift store for $1.50!  It was just authenticated for me on the Fendi forum.  It needs some help, but for $1.50, I am willing to see what I can do to make this one better!


Wowowow $1.50 - awesome deal even if it does need a little work!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Picked up these two today
Delightful  Monogram MM



Rose Indian Neverful


----------



## Weekend shopper

Arizabif said:


> I snagged a vintage Fendi satchel at the thrift store for $1.50! It was just authenticated for me on the Fendi forum. It needs some help, but for $1.50, I am willing to see what I can do to make this one better!


 
Congrats on your wonderful deal


----------



## ecj*waxy

Weekend shopper said:


> Picked up these two today
> Delightful  Monogram MM
> View attachment 2167402
> 
> 
> Rose Indian Neverful
> View attachment 2167403


Nice!!!  The lining on the Neverful is so pretty!


----------



## Weekend shopper

ecj*waxy said:


> Nice!!! The lining on the Neverful is so pretty!


 
Thank you


----------



## Maybi

Weekend shopper said:


> Picked up these two today
> Delightful  Monogram MM
> View attachment 2167402
> 
> 
> Rose Indian Neverful
> View attachment 2167403


What a pair of beauties!!!  Bag Twins X 2!!!  What a way to cheat on Coach... Lol!!  Congrats again!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Maybi said:


> What a pair of beauties!!! Bag Twins X 2!!! What a way to cheat on Coach... Lol!! Congrats again!!


 
Thanks Girl! I am afraid to report that more cheating is on its way


----------



## brightheart

Weekend shopper said:


> Picked up these two today
> Delightful  Monogram MM
> View attachment 2167402
> 
> 
> Rose Indian Neverful
> View attachment 2167403


 
They are beautiful!  Congrats on your new lovelies!


----------



## Weekend shopper

brightheart said:


> They are beautiful! Congrats on your new lovelies!


 
Thank you


----------



## princess69

Weekend shopper said:


> Picked up these two today
> Delightful  Monogram MM
> View attachment 2167402
> 
> 
> Rose Indian Neverful
> View attachment 2167403


Love these - especially the NF!  Congrats!


----------



## tannedsilk

Weekend shopper said:


> Picked up these two today
> Delightful  Monogram MM
> View attachment 2167402
> 
> 
> Rose Indian Neverful
> View attachment 2167403



I'm not usually a LV fan, but the neverful is stunning!  Congrats 

ETA:  Is that some kind of floral lining?  Please could you post a pic?


----------



## Weekend shopper

princess69 said:


> Love these - especially the NF!  Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## Weekend shopper

tannedsilk said:


> I'm not usually a LV fan, but the neverful is stunning!  Congrats
> 
> ETA:  Is that some kind of floral lining?  Please could you post a pic?



Thank you Yes the lining is floral will post a pic of the inside


----------



## Weekend shopper

tannedsilk said:


> I'm not usually a LV fan, but the neverful is stunning! Congrats
> 
> ETA: Is that some kind of floral lining? Please could you post a pic?


 
Here is a picture of the lining


----------



## Jesssh

I don't think this has been posted in here yet:




Rebecca Minkoff / purseForum Darcy bag in black. I opted for this over a Haley. I liked the hardware and leather zipper pulls. And the wings!


----------



## Maybi

Weekend shopper said:


> Thanks Girl! I am afraid to report that more cheating is on its way


 
Hahaha!!  Don't worry I'll join you in that, I can hear "Bonjour" in our near future!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Maybi said:


> Hahaha!!  Don't worry I'll join you in that, I can hear "Bonjour" in our near future!!



I already told my DF about our upcoming trip. I am excited


----------



## HappySilly

Jesssh said:


> I don't think this has been posted in here yet:
> 
> View attachment 2167857
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff / purseForum Darcy bag in black. I opted for this over a Haley. I liked the hardware and leather zipper pulls. And the wings!



I love it!


----------



## tannedsilk

Weekend shopper said:


> Here is a picture of the lining
> View attachment 2167853



Oh how cool is that!  Thanks for posting WS


----------



## Weekend shopper

tannedsilk said:


> Oh how cool is that!  Thanks for posting WS



Your welcome


----------



## hthrs

Weekend shopper said:


> Picked up these two today
> Delightful  Monogram MM
> View attachment 2167402
> 
> 
> Rose Indian Neverful
> View attachment 2167403



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## hthrs

Weekend shopper said:


> Thanks Girl! I am afraid to report that more cheating is on its way



Lol. Nice to see I am not the only cheater lately, I have a serious LV obsession right now!


----------



## JeansNmyCloset

My two most recent non coach purchases!

My new to me circa LV 1982 Speedy 30 yep she's 31 years old and in wonderful shape!





And my rehabbed LV GM Large Bucket with Pouchette circa 1996! Took me 3 days to get her wearable!


----------



## Weekend shopper

hthrs said:


> Lol. Nice to see I am not the only cheater lately, I have a serious LV obsession right now!



Yes! I am currently loving LV again, which was my first love. Glad to see another cheater


----------



## Weekend shopper

hthrs said:


> Gorgeous!!!!



Thank you


----------



## Caspin22

I just got my beautiful autism awareness bracelet yesterday, and decided it would look amazing as a charm on my glam. 

What do you think?


----------



## KSuzuki

Canderson22 said:


> I just got my beautiful autism awareness bracelet yesterday, and decided it would look amazing as a charm on my glam.
> 
> What do you think?



Looks very cute as a charm! I likey!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

My new LV Totally MM, Zippy Compact Wallet and Bracelet. Love them all!


----------



## Caspin22

TooManyWantMore said:


> My new LV Totally MM, Zippy Compact Wallet and Bracelet. Love them all!
> View attachment 2172240
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172241
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172242



You are officially out of control!  I'm jealous!!


----------



## bagee

TooManyWantMore said:


> My new LV Totally MM, Zippy Compact Wallet and Bracelet. Love them all!
> View attachment 2172240
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172241
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172242



Awww....you took your funny av down! Teasing......woman.....you're on a roll ! I like your style!!! Congrats!!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Canderson22 said:


> You are officially out of control!  I'm jealous!!


 I know! I'm leaving all these wonderful stores behind so I'm stocking up. Squirrel mentality, lol! 


bagee said:


> Awww....you took your funny av down! Teasing......woman.....you're on a roll ! I like your style!!! Congrats!!



I know, loved that one but I like this one a little better. Oh, I'm so done! I'm on a ban...grounded...the works! Thanks!


----------



## MedtechCarol

TooManyWantMore said:


> My new LV Totally MM, Zippy Compact Wallet and Bracelet. Love them all!
> View attachment 2172240
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172241
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172242



Nice!! Bracelet is fab! Good enough to replace Spaceballs!!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

MedtechCarol said:


> Nice!! Bracelet is fab! *Good enough to replace Spaceballs*!!



 I agree and thank you! Very happy with the bracelet with gold hw... It was entirely too cute to be picky.


----------



## bagee

Canderson22 said:


> I just got my beautiful autism awareness bracelet yesterday, and decided it would look amazing as a charm on my glam.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2171627



I think it looks great on your bag!


----------



## houstonm2198

My Ocean Blue Dooney and Bourke Domed Buckle Satchel.  One of my favorites.


----------



## bwalwayswins

TooManyWantMore said:


> My new LV Totally MM, Zippy Compact Wallet and Bracelet. Love them all!
> View attachment 2172240
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172241
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172242


Great stuff!! I have never seen the bracelet before. Wow. 

smh - how will you ever choose what to wear from day to day???


----------



## carinas

Canderson22 said:


> I just got my beautiful autism awareness bracelet yesterday, and decided it would look amazing as a charm on my glam.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2171627




It's lovely!
Love that it's for good cause!


----------



## brightheart

TooManyWantMore said:


> My new LV Totally MM, Zippy Compact Wallet and Bracelet. Love them all!
> View attachment 2172240
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172241
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172242


 
Lovely new goodies, and so elegant!!  Congrats!!
I hope they have Coach and LV in Alabama.  Otherwise you might go through massive withdrawal!  LOL


----------



## TooManyWantMore

bwalwayswins said:


> Great stuff!! I have never seen the bracelet before. Wow.
> 
> smh - how will you ever choose what to wear from day to day???


Thank you! Love love this bracelet! I'd never seen it either and was not prepared for all it's cuteness, lol...had to bring it home. I've actually decided to narrow down my collection to make room for a few more LV pieces. I sat in my closet surrounded by boxes trying to narrow it down. I finally gave myself a headache and just left the mess there until later today, lol. 


brightheart said:


> Lovely new goodies, and so elegant!!  Congrats!!
> I hope they have Coach and LV in Alabama.  Otherwise you might go through massive withdrawal!  LOL


Thank you, thank you!  Nothing will be close but I won't be buying nearly as much since my new addictions are a little more costly. It's still going to be tough not having stores close to me, but it will be good for me.


----------



## middie girl

houstonm2198 said:


> My Ocean Blue Dooney and Bourke Domed Buckle Satchel.  One of my favorites.



Love this. I have ocean in small florentine satchel!


----------



## tnsweetness

TooManyWantMore said:


> My new LV Totally MM, Zippy Compact Wallet and Bracelet. Love them all!
> View attachment 2172240
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172241
> 
> 
> View attachment 2172242



WOW!  I love this set!
Your hubby must be a millionaire!  So lucky!!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

tnsweetness said:


> WOW!  I love this set!
> Your hubby must be a millionaire!  So lucky!!


 I'm very happy with my new set. LOL, we wish he was! I've actually decided to narrow down a ton of my Coach colletion so that I can have the funds and room to explore other brands. I'll always love Coach but until they figure out their direction, I'm going to focus on other things I've been interested in.


----------



## ltbag

TooManyWantMore said:


> Thank you! Love love this bracelet! I'd never seen it either and was not prepared for all it's cuteness, lol...had to bring it home. I've actually decided to narrow down my collection to make room for a few more LV pieces. I sat in my closet surrounded by boxes trying to narrow it down. I finally gave myself a headache and just left the mess there until later today, lol.
> 
> Thank you, thank you!  Nothing will be close but I won't be buying nearly as much since my new addictions are a little more costly. It's still going to be tough not having stores close to me, but it will be good for me.



Love the new addiction.      I am not an LV person, but I do appreciate your new mini collection.  

I too, am waiting for Coach to figure out who their target audience is and I too am going to take a break from Coach for awhile and purse some other brands that i have been wanting to explore.  I am going to sell off a lot of my Kristins and buy a few new bags from other designers.  

Oh and I almost forgot...Congrats on the new set!


----------



## coachgirl555

My new baby.. & I already have my next LV picked out...!!
LV Neverfull MM Damier


----------



## Weekend shopper

coachgirl555 said:


> My new baby.. & I already have my next LV picked out...!!
> LV Neverfull MM Damier


 
Congrats love the NF it is such a great bag to own, enjoy


----------



## coachgirl555

Weekend shopper said:


> Congrats love the NF it is such a great bag to own, enjoy


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## hthrs

TooManyWantMore said:


> I'm very happy with my new set. LOL, we wish he was! I've actually decided to narrow down a ton of my Coach colletion so that I can have the funds and room to explore other brands. I'll always love Coach but until they figure out their direction, I'm going to focus on other things I've been interested in.



I've actually been doing the same thing, once I bought my first Louis Vuitton a couple months ago (the Artsy MM) my Coach bags kind lost their appeal, I sold off quite a few of mine and returned some that were still NWT.  Plus frankly, I was getting a little frustrated buying bags at full price and then they get sent to the outlet a month later :/.


----------



## hthrs

coachgirl555 said:


> My new baby.. & I already have my next LV picked out...!!
> LV Neverfull MM Damier



Congrats! I love it! The Azur Neverfull is going to be my next LV I think.


----------



## coachgirl555

hthrs said:


> Congrats! I love it! The Azur Neverfull is going to be my next LV I think.


 
Thanks..!
My next one is an Azur also...!


----------



## bagee

coachgirl555 said:


> My new baby.. & I already have my next LV picked out...!!
> LV Neverfull MM Damier



Congrats on your new baby! Enjoy!!!


----------



## coachgirl555

bagee said:


> Congrats on your new baby! Enjoy!!!



Thanks ....!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

coachgirl555 said:


> My new baby.. & I already have my next LV picked out...!!
> LV Neverfull MM Damier


Gorgeous! 


hthrs said:


> I've actually been doing the same thing, once I bought my first Louis Vuitton a couple months ago (the Artsy MM) my Coach bags kind lost their appeal, I sold off quite a few of mine and returned some that were still NWT.  Plus frankly, *I was getting a little frustrated buying bags at full price and then they get sent to the outlet a month later* :/.



This is one of the few issues that I have with Coach. I don't mind paying FP but it makes you feel foolish when you see it at the outlet for 1/2 off in such a short time. I still love my Coach bags but I just don't want as many of them in my collection right now.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

TooManyWantMore said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> This is one of the few issues that I have with Coach.* I don't mind paying FP but it makes you feel foolish when you see it at the outlet for 1/2 off in such a short time*. I still love my Coach bags but I just don't want as many of them in my collection right now.


 

Why feel that way - U have the bag already and didnt mind paying what you paid.
so it should not bother you that it went to outlet bc you were fine paying FP/PCE from the start.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Exchanged for this bracelet and picked up the small cosmetic case.



Here's my set...


----------



## TooManyWantMore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Why feel that way - U have the bag already and didnt mind paying what you paid.
> so it should not bother you that it went to outlet bc you were fine paying FP/PCE from the start.



It doesn't bother me that it goes to the outlet. It bothers me that it goes so quickly. If I would've known that it was going, I would've just waited to buy it. It's not the price I have issues with, it's the price difference in such a short time.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

TooManyWantMore said:


> Exchanged for this bracelet and picked up the small cosmetic case.
> View attachment 2175366
> 
> 
> Here's my set...
> View attachment 2175367




You forgot to add Zippy to your new set picture


----------



## TooManyWantMore

SilviaLovesBags said:


> You forgot to add Zippy to your new set picture



Lol, I sure did...it's in the bag. I knew something was missing, I'll have to take a new one for my avatar.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

TooManyWantMore said:


> Lol, I sure did...it's in the bag. I knew something was missing, I'll have to take a new one for my avatar.



yes, she feels left out


----------



## TooManyWantMore

SilviaLovesBags said:


> yes, she feels left out


----------



## sparrows1

TooManyWantMore said:


> Exchanged for this bracelet and picked up the small cosmetic case.
> View attachment 2175366
> 
> 
> Here's my set...
> View attachment 2175367



Love that bracelet.  Your pics are making me want to buy something in mono from lv!  I only have one mono bag atm and almost all my accessories are damier ebene.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

sparrows1 said:


> Love that bracelet.  Your pics are making me want to buy something in mono from lv!  I only have one mono bag atm and almost all my accessories are damier ebene.



I love it too! I love that I had the option of putting my initials on this one...even though it will probably rub off after a while. I love all the colors and styles and I think my next bag will be the Damier Ebene Marylebone PM. I love the mono, so classic. You should totally get more!  I almost didn't get it because I see it so much but I really love this bag and the white was too light for my first bag.


----------



## hthrs

TooManyWantMore said:


> Exchanged for this bracelet and picked up the small cosmetic case.
> View attachment 2175366
> 
> 
> Here's my set...
> View attachment 2175367



I like this bracelet even better! Congrats on the cosmetic case, gorgeous set! You should post this pic in the LV and tattoos thread !


----------



## hthrs

TooManyWantMore said:


> It doesn't bother me that it goes to the outlet. It bothers me that it goes so quickly. If I would've known that it was going, I would've just waited to buy it. It's not the price I have issues with, it's the price difference in such a short time.



This!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

TooManyWantMore said:


> It doesn't bother me that it goes to the outlet. It bothers me that it goes so quickly. If I would've known that it was going, I would've just waited to buy it. It's not the price I have issues with, it's the price difference in such a short time.


 
When somone purchases from FP they know soon it will show up at outlets - two weeks - or three months  later - so I dont see why one would get frustrated, when they know this already.

I guess I am confused.


----------



## iuvcoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> When somone purchases from FP they know soon it will show up at outlets - two weeks - or three months  later - so I dont see why one would get frustrated, when they know this already.
> 
> I guess I am confused.



Exactly, anyone who buys coach and knows about tpf or outlets can bet it will be at a discount sooner than later. 
Like I said before I buy what I want with pce knowing it will be prob be at outlet later but sometimes I can not wait for it.  I use to get upset but then I realized I was the one making that decision knowing the odds so I decided to just buy and never worry about that again.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> Exactly, anyone who buys coach and knows about tpf or outlets can bet it will be at a discount sooner than later.
> Like I said before I buy what I want with pce knowing it will be prob be at outlet later but sometimes I can not wait for it. I use to get upset but then I realized I was the one making that decision knowing the odds so I decided to just buy and never worry about that again.


 
I agree - when you buy what you want from FP there is NO reason to get upset when it is lower price at outlet - bc YOU got it when YOU wanted it!!!

I got Saff tote from FP - knowing it will go to outlets very soon - will I be upset - NOPE - only excited that I will get cobalt NS  when it hits


----------



## crazyforcoach09

TooManyWantMore said:


> Exchanged for this bracelet and picked up the small cosmetic case.
> View attachment 2175366
> 
> 
> Here's my set...
> View attachment 2175367


 
Ya photo is missing the wallet!
new family pic coming ?


----------



## tannedsilk

crazyforcoach09 said:


> When somone purchases from FP they know soon it will show up at outlets - two weeks - or three months  later - so I dont see why one would get frustrated, when they know this already.
> 
> *I guess I am confused*.



Even more so when they shop the outlets too.


----------



## Bag Fetish

TooManyWantMore said:


> It doesn't bother me that it goes to the outlet. It bothers me that it goes so quickly. If I would've known that it was going, I would've just waited to buy it. It's not the price I have issues with, it's the price difference in such a short time.



ITs all going to the outlet, you have to be a stalker!  I had already put a phoebe on client track in hopes someone would return one to the outlet .. but I gave in .... Something I dont do, i'm not going to freak when it gets to the outlet because I know the routine.. I could have drove almost 2 hours because there were 2 on the way there.. but not my first choice in colors .. 

its you're going to be upset because some things get there fast(within weeks or a return) then maybe coach isnt for you.. stick with LV, they dont go on sale, they dont go to the outlet and the prices just go up and up!


----------



## ltbag

TooManyWantMore said:


> It doesn't bother me that it goes to the outlet. It bothers me that it goes so quickly. If I would've known that it was going, I would've just waited to buy it. It's not the price I have issues with, it's the price difference in such a short time.



Personally, I don't care that bags go to the outlet, although, I understand why you would be annoyed.  

What I care about is that sending 90% of their merchandise to the outlet, makes Coach a bargain brand which means they are targeting their wares to a different customer than me.  

The whole Coach merchandising process is a house of cards.  If they cannot get the FP buyers (me) to see their brand as desireable, then they will not sell *any* FP bags at all.  If they do not sell any FP bags, then they will make less bags and there will be fewer deletes sent to the outlets and a lot of the FP stores will close.  If there is no perception of getting a "great deal" at the outlet, and the outlet is just selling cheap, mass produced goods, then there will be less sales at the outlet as well.

So they need FP buyers (like me and you) to keep up their illusion of being a value brand.  

However they are losing me to brands that do not give me such a quality and sales headache. I don't want someone's "barely used" return, and I don't want to have to play the "outlet scam game" and make friends with an SA at an outlet so that I can get the purse I want.  (like this was the old Soviet Block Russia and I was buying a purse on the black market).

It's a ridiculous way to sell purses in my opinion.   Of course (to the haters) this is just *MY *opinion.  Ymmv.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

hthrs said:


> I like this bracelet even better! Congrats on the cosmetic case, gorgeous set! You should post this pic in the LV and tattoos thread !


I do too.  Thanks! I need to, great idea. 


crazyforcoach09 said:


> When somone purchases from FP they know soon it will show up at outlets - two weeks - or three months  later - so I dont see why one would get frustrated, when they know this already.
> 
> I guess I am confused.


Scroll to BF response...


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Ya photo is missing the wallet!
> new family pic coming ?


I know, don't think to take it out of the bag. :shame:


Bag Fetish said:


> ITs all going to the outlet, you have to be a stalker!  I had already put a phoebe on client track in hopes someone would return one to the outlet .. but I gave in .... Something I dont do, i'm not going to freak when it gets to the outlet because I know the routine.. I could have drove almost 2 hours because there were 2 on the way there.. but not my first choice in colors ..
> 
> *its you're going to be upset because some things get there fast(within weeks or a return) then maybe coach isnt for you.. stick with LV, they dont go on sale, they dont go to the outlet and the prices just go up and up*!



Exactly my plan...for a while at least. Not crazy about the price increase but at least you know about it. I would rather they not go on sale than to feel like I've made a mistake after each and every purchase. 

From my experience, not everything goes to the outlet in the color I'd like to have it in. Some colors and styles flood the outlets and some trickle in and not all outlets get them. There have been a ton of bags at the outlet recently but it hasn't always been that way and I personally don't think it will continue. There are still colors in certain styles that have not made it to the outlet and they probably won't. For some of you, if it doesn't go to the outlet, you'd rather pass on the bag. I can understand that, but I'm not that way. I want the bag that I want, in the exact color that I want it in, rather it goes or not. So what ends up happening is that I buy a bag and leave it in the shopping bag until I figure out if it will be at a better price or not. That's not a good shopping experience to me. I'd rather shop with other brands where I have the comfort in knowing that if I cut the tags and use my bag, I'm not going to feel like I overpaid next week. You don't have to agree or understand, it's my opinion. Your saffiano tote (CforC) and your Phoebe (BF) is how I feel about every bag. If I didn't love it that much, I wouldn't buy it at all.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

TooManyWantMore said:


> I do too.  Thanks! I need to, great idea.
> 
> Scroll to BF response...
> 
> I know, don't think to take it out of the bag. :shame:
> 
> 
> Exactly my plan...for a while at least. Not crazy about the price increase but at least you know about it. I would rather they not go on sale than to feel like I've made a mistake after each and every purchase.
> 
> From my experience, not everything goes to the outlet in the color I'd like to have it in. Some colors and styles flood the outlets and some trickle in and not all outlets get them. There have been a ton of bags at the outlet recently but it hasn't always been that way and I personally don't think it will continue. There are still colors in certain styles that have not made it to the outlet and they probably won't. For some of you, if it doesn't go to the outlet, you'd rather pass on the bag. I can understand that, but I'm not that way. I want the bag that I want, in the exact color that I want it in, rather it goes or not. So what ends up happening is that I buy a bag and leave it in the shopping bag until I figure out if it will be at a better price or not. That's not a good shopping experience to me. I'd rather shop with other brands where I have the comfort in knowing that if I cut the tags and use my bag, I'm not going to feel like I overpaid next week. You don't have to agree or understand, it's my opinion. Your saffiano tote (CforC) and your Phoebe (BF) is how I feel about every bag. If I didn't love it that much, I wouldn't buy it at all.


 
You should feel the same way about Coach when you purchase - Love is Love - FP or outlet.. Price should not matter after you have purchased it....feeling like you made a mistake bc the bag is now at the outlet - means to me - you really was not sure at time of purchase....Be happy with your purchase even when you see at outlets......


----------



## TooManyWantMore

ltbag said:


> Personally, I don't care that bags go to the outlet, although, I understand why you would be annoyed.
> 
> What I care about is that sending 90% of their merchandise to the outlet, makes Coach a bargain brand which means they are targeting their wares to a different customer than me.
> 
> The whole Coach merchandising process is a house of cards.  If they cannot get the FP buyers (me) to see their brand as desireable, then they will not sell *any* FP bags at all.  If they do not sell any FP bags, then they will make less bags and there will be fewer deletes sent to the outlets and a lot of the FP stores will close.  If there is no perception of getting a "great deal" at the outlet, and the outlet is just selling cheap, mass produced goods, then there will be less sales at the outlet as well.
> 
> So they need FP buyers (like me and you) to keep up their illusion of being a value brand.
> 
> However they are losing me to brands that do not give me such a quality and sales headache. I don't want someone's "barely used" return, and I don't want to have to play the "outlet scam game" and make friends with an SA at an outlet so that I can get the purse I want.  (*like this was the old Soviet Block Russia and I was buying a purse on the black market:*p).
> 
> It's a ridiculous way to sell purses in my opinion.   Of course (to the haters) this is just *MY *opinion.  Ymmv.


 I just had the funniest mental image. I personally feel like there are so many bags at the outlet right now because of the changes that Coach is going through. This is why I'm going to sit back and watch how it all unfolds.  I'll enjoy what I have until they find their direction. If I like it, I'll continue to shop with them. If not, there are plenty of other brands to buy from.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> You should feel the same way about Coach when you purchase - Love is Love - FP or outlet.. Price should not matter after you have purchased it....feeling like you made a mistake bc the bag is now at the outlet - *means to me - you really was not sure at time of purchase*....Be happy with your purchase even when you see at outlets......



It may translate that way but that's not it at all. I love every bag that I buy (at the time I bought it) but I never lose sight of $$$ in any situation. It would be a lie if I said that I've never made a mistake or had second thoughts on certain styles but I truly love every bag that I buy or I wouldn't buy it...outlet or FP. Price always matters to me...before, during and after every purchase to me. Should it, no...but it does, that's the type of person I am.


----------



## mzbag

TooManyWantMore said:


> Exchanged for this bracelet and picked up the small cosmetic case.
> View attachment 2175366
> 
> 
> Here's my set...
> View attachment 2175367


 
Very Pretty ! Enjoy !


----------



## TooManyWantMore

mzbag said:


> Very Pretty ! Enjoy !



Thank you! I sure will, can't wait to use it again today...if I ever get out of bed.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Here's my updated LV family picture (with compact zippy out of the bag ).


----------



## bagee

TooManyWantMore said:


> It may translate that way but that's not it at all. I love every bag that I buy (at the time I bought it) but I never lose sight of $$$ in any situation. It would be a lie if I said that I've never made a mistake or had second thoughts on certain styles but I truly love every bag that I buy or I wouldn't buy it...outlet or FP. Price always matters to me...before, during and after every purchase to me. Should it, no...but it does, that's the type of person I am.



I understand what you're saying and feeling. I think I would too....but....I don't have an outlet on this state.... so it makes nadda difference! I'm a little Coach burnt out right now anyway.... so I'm experimenting with other brands..... but no LV yet.... maybe Reed ?!!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

bagee said:


> I understand what you're saying and feeling. I think I would too....but....I don't have an outlet on this state.... so it makes nadda difference! I'm a little Coach burnt out right now anyway.... so I'm experimenting with other brands..... but no LV yet.... maybe Reed ?!!


 I don't like everything that LV makes (or any brand for that matter) but there are a few styles I'd love to own in certain prints. I'm loving Reed's designs  the RDK Hobo and the Cadet in particular. I think his inspiration is really interesting, he's very artistic. And he became the coolest designer when I found out that he's a fan of UFC.


----------



## bagee

TooManyWantMore said:


> I don't like everything that LV makes (or any brand for that matter) but there are a few styles I'd love to own in certain prints. I'm loving Reed's designs  the RDK Hobo and the Cadet in particular. I think his inspiration is really interesting, he's very artistic. And he became the coolest designer when I found out that he's a fan of UFC.



LoL @ a UFC fan! I'm just happy that people like different things and shapes and colors and textures in bags...so that we can all enjoy what we like and want!


----------



## Mama20

TooManyWantMore said:


> I don't like everything that LV makes (or any brand for that matter) but there are a few styles I'd love to own in certain prints. I'm loving Reed's designs  the RDK Hobo and the Cadet in particular. I think his inspiration is really interesting, he's very artistic. And he became the coolest designer when I found out that he's a fan of UFC.


Ha! Maybe I can tell my hubby so I can get another bag- something he can relate to---UFC & purses in the same conversation! It's worth a shot


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Mama20 said:


> Ha! Maybe I can tell my hubby so I can get another bag- something he can relate to---UFC & purses in the same conversation! It's worth a shot


 He scored points with my husand when I told him, lol. You say "UFC" around here and the ears pop up.


----------



## YorkieLove75

ltbag said:


> Personally, I don't care that bags go to the outlet, although, I understand why you would be annoyed.
> 
> What I care about is that sending 90% of their merchandise to the outlet, makes Coach a bargain brand which means they are targeting their wares to a different customer than me.
> 
> The whole Coach merchandising process is a house of cards.  If they cannot get the FP buyers (me) to see their brand as desireable, then they will not sell *any* FP bags at all.  If they do not sell any FP bags, then they will make less bags and there will be fewer deletes sent to the outlets and a lot of the FP stores will close.  If there is no perception of getting a "great deal" at the outlet, and the outlet is just selling cheap, mass produced goods, then there will be less sales at the outlet as well.
> 
> So they need FP buyers (like me and you) to keep up their illusion of being a value brand.
> 
> However they are losing me to brands that do not give me such a quality and sales headache. I don't want someone's "barely used" return, and I don't want to have to play the "outlet scam game" and make friends with an SA at an outlet so that I can get the purse I want.  (like this was the old Soviet Block Russia and I was buying a purse on the black market).
> 
> It's a ridiculous way to sell purses in my opinion.   Of course (to the haters) this is just *MY *opinion.  Ymmv.


Personally, I'm happy that I'm able to buy Coach at a reasonable price point. I can't afford the premium bags on a nurses salary. Sad but true fact. I'm kind of in between. I've been really snobby lately about most MFF bags and just don't buy them. But I will jump at the chance to buy deletes at the outlet. Or buy FP with PCE or department store sales.  I really do enjoy higher end bags, but I have to be reasonable about it until I someday win the lottery. Lol.


----------



## emilybrooke

Dooney Florentine Satchel that came today:


----------



## YorkieLove75

emilybrooke said:


> Dooney Florentine Satchel that came today:
> 
> View attachment 2176566



Ooh! I like! Chestnut?


----------



## emilybrooke

YorkieLove75 said:


> Ooh! I like! Chestnut?



Yes!!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

emilybrooke said:


> Dooney Florentine Satchel that came today:
> 
> View attachment 2176566



I really love these bag, it's beautiful. I love this shade of brown too. Congrats!


----------



## whateve

TooManyWantMore said:


> I do too.  Thanks! I need to, great idea.
> 
> Scroll to BF response...
> 
> I know, don't think to take it out of the bag. :shame:
> 
> 
> Exactly my plan...for a while at least. Not crazy about the price increase but at least you know about it. I would rather they not go on sale than to feel like I've made a mistake after each and every purchase.
> 
> From my experience, not everything goes to the outlet in the color I'd like to have it in. Some colors and styles flood the outlets and some trickle in and not all outlets get them. There have been a ton of bags at the outlet recently but it hasn't always been that way and I personally don't think it will continue. There are still colors in certain styles that have not made it to the outlet and they probably won't. For some of you, if it doesn't go to the outlet, you'd rather pass on the bag. I can understand that, but I'm not that way. I want the bag that I want, in the exact color that I want it in, rather it goes or not. So what ends up happening is that I buy a bag and leave it in the shopping bag until I figure out if it will be at a better price or not. That's not a good shopping experience to me. I'd rather shop with other brands where I have the comfort in knowing that if I cut the tags and use my bag, I'm not going to feel like I overpaid next week. You don't have to agree or understand, it's my opinion. Your saffiano tote (CforC) and your Phoebe (BF) is how I feel about every bag. If I didn't love it that much, I wouldn't buy it at all.


I feel this way too about the outlet. I can never predict what will end up at the outlet. The times I've waited, the bag I wanted didn't make it to my outlet or FOS. Other times, the color I want isn't there. So if I really love it, I'll buy it with PCE and try not to use it for a few months in case it makes it to my outlet. But,,, this doesn't make me rather want to buy at another designer that doesn't discount their bags. My favorite thing about Coach is that I have forever to make up my mind about a bag as long as I keep the tags on. Whenever I buy another brand, I feel like it is a huge risk because I might not be able to return it. Plus most of these other brands don't have stores near me so even if they did take returns, there would be no way for me to do it.

BTW, I was in the Forum shops the other day and I asked about the drawstring pilot bags. She brought out the large saddle one that someone had returned and I thought it might have been you.

Also, because of you, I went to RK and felt all the hobos. They are gorgeous and so soft! If I could get one at an outlet price, I would do it in a second.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

whateve said:


> I feel this way too about the outlet. I can never predict what will end up at the outlet. The times I've waited, the bag I wanted didn't make it to my outlet or FOS. Other times, the color I want isn't there. So if I really love it, I'll buy it with PCE and try not to use it for a few months in case it makes it to my outlet. But,,, this doesn't make me rather want to buy at another designer that doesn't discount their bags. *My favorite thing about Coach is that I have forever to make up my mind about a bag as long as I keep the tags on*. Whenever I buy another brand, I feel like it is a huge risk because I might not be able to return it. Plus most of these other brands don't have stores near me so even if they did take returns, there would be no way for me to do it.
> 
> BTW, I was in the Forum shops the other day and I asked about the drawstring pilot bags. She brought out the large saddle one that someone had returned and I thought it might have been you.
> 
> Also, because of you, I went to RK and felt all the hobos. They are gorgeous and so soft! If I could get one at an outlet price, I would do it in a second.


 One of my favorite things too but it sounds as though that might change soon. I totally agree about choices with other brands being a risk due to the different return policies. I'm not going to have any stores near me soon which is part of the reason for my recent purchases. I wouldn't want to order online without seeing them or trying them on first, so future purchases will be when we visit family here. My LV and Reed Krakoff purchases were more because I decided I'd rather save/sell and have one than to continue to drool over them. Not sure if that was mine or not, lol! I'm in and out of all of them and can't remember where I do what. The RK Hobos are very soft, love those bags! Doesn't leather kind of remind you of the XL Drawstring? It may be a little softer but still close.


----------



## MedtechCarol

emilybrooke said:


> Dooney Florentine Satchel that came today:
> 
> View attachment 2176566



Gorgeous!!


----------



## middie girl

emilybrooke said:


> Dooney Florentine Satchel that came today:
> 
> View attachment 2176566


 Love the style of this bag. I have the natural and ocean blue! Will you be wearing it crossbody or just as the satchel? Great leather. congratulations.


----------



## whateve

TooManyWantMore said:


> One of my favorite things too but it sounds as though that might change soon. I totally agree about choices with other brands being a risk due to the different return policies. I'm not going to have any stores near me soon which is part of the reason for my recent purchases. I wouldn't want to order online without seeing them or trying them on first, so future purchases will be when we visit family here. My LV and Reed Krakoff purchases were more because I decided I'd rather save/sell and have one than to continue to drool over them. Not sure if that was mine or not, lol! I'm in and out of all of them and can't remember where I do what. The RK Hobos are very soft, love those bags! Doesn't leather kind of remind you of the XL Drawstring? It may be a little softer but still close.



The RK leather is so soft! I was in a hurry so I didn't have much time to fondle them. When the SA brought out the XL Drawstring she said it reminded her of Dooney. It was obvious she didn't like it. I really wanted to see the medium size anyway. I'm continually amazed at how much the SAs try to talk you out of bags they don't like.


----------



## bagee

emilybrooke said:


> Dooney Florentine Satchel that came today:
> 
> View attachment 2176566



Gorgeous! Love this bag... I have it in moss! Enjoy!!


----------



## Modemouth

bagee said:


> Gorgeous! Love this bag... I have it in moss! Enjoy!!




I must have one of these spectacular bags!  Enjoy your beauty.


----------



## bestrdh

I bought this yesterday!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture!


----------



## chocofrapp

coachgirl555 said:


> My new baby.. & I already have my next LV picked out...!!
> LV Neverfull MM Damier



Pretty! Neverfull will be my next LV purchase. Just confused if damier ebene or Idylle.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

whateve said:


> The RK leather is so soft! I was in a hurry so I didn't have much time to fondle them. When the SA brought out the XL Drawstring she said it reminded her of Dooney. It was obvious she didn't like it. I really wanted to see the medium size anyway. I'm continually amazed at how much the SAs try to talk you out of bags they don't like.



They reminded me of Dooney too but I didn't consider that a bad thing. I've had SA's at that store try to talk me out of bags that they didn't like too, lol. Or try to lead me away from what I went in to get for something that they like. That's why I like Luz, she tells me what she thinks when I ask but let's me shop.


----------



## iuvcoach

bestrdh said:


> I bought this yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2177347
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture!



Very pretty, congrats.


----------



## PUrseverance

ltbag said:


> Personally, I don't care that bags go to the outlet, although, I understand why you would be annoyed.
> 
> What I care about is that sending 90% of their merchandise to the outlet, makes Coach a bargain brand which means they are targeting their wares to a different customer than me.
> 
> The whole Coach merchandising process is a house of cards.  If they cannot get the FP buyers (me) to see their brand as desireable, then they will not sell *any* FP bags at all.  If they do not sell any FP bags, then they will make less bags and there will be fewer deletes sent to the outlets and a lot of the FP stores will close.  If there is no perception of getting a "great deal" at the outlet, and the outlet is just selling cheap, mass produced goods, then there will be less sales at the outlet as well.
> 
> So they need FP buyers (like me and you) to keep up their illusion of being a value brand.
> 
> However they are losing me to brands that do not give me such a quality and sales headache. I don't want someone's "barely used" return, and I don't want to have to play the "outlet scam game" and make friends with an SA at an outlet so that I can get the purse I want.  (like this was the old Soviet Block Russia and I was buying a purse on the black market).
> 
> It's a ridiculous way to sell purses in my opinion.   Of course (to the haters) this is just *MY *opinion.  Ymmv.



one word to this..AGREE ^


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney & Bourke Dillen Convertible Hobo in bone.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Dillen Convertible Hobo in bone.



So pretty!


----------



## coachgirl555

emilybrooke said:


> Dooney Florentine Satchel that came today:
> 
> View attachment 2176566


 
Very pretty....!
I some times wish I would have not sold mine...!
Congrats & enjoy!!


----------



## coachgirl555

bestrdh said:


> I bought this yesterday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2177347
> 
> Sorry for the crappy cell phone picture!


 
Pretty!
Congrats & enjoy!!


----------



## coachgirl555

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Dillen Convertible Hobo in bone.


 
Pretty...!
Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## coachgirl555

My mothers day gift from my dear daughters... they said my new LV was to naked....! My new Tapage charm..!!


----------



## teerash

My new to me purple saffiano Michael Kors E/W Hamilton! Love!


----------



## princess69

coachgirl555 said:


> My mothers day gift from my dear daughters... they said my new LV was to naked....! My new Tapage charm..!!


Beautiful - and that's my fav LV charm!


----------



## coachgirl555

princess69 said:


> Beautiful - and that's my fav LV charm!


 
Thank-You..!


----------



## coachgirl555

teerash said:


> My new to me purple saffiano Michael Kors E/W Hamilton! Love!


Such a pretty color!
Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## bagee

coachgirl555 said:


> My mothers day gift from my dear daughters... they said my new LV was to naked....! My new Tapage charm..!!



I'm just going to say I don't like that bag....I don't like that bag...... but dang it every time I see it...I like it more! Arghh! I love the charm!


----------



## whateve

coachgirl555 said:


> My mothers day gift from my dear daughters... they said my new LV was to naked....! My new Tapage charm..!!



The charm is perfect! Such sweet daughters!


----------



## coachgirl555

bagee said:


> I'm just going to say I don't like that bag....I don't like that bag...... but dang it every time I see it...I like it more! Arghh! I love the charm!


 


whateve said:


> The charm is perfect! Such sweet daughters!


 
Thanks ladies..!
My day continued with a suprise early anniversary present from my hubby....!


----------



## emilybug

Patricia Nash Bucciano Hobo
$198 at Dillard's. 
Patricia Nash cosmetic case, on sale for $28.80 at Dillard's.


----------



## coachgirl555

Very nice..! Congrats & enjoy!


----------



## emilybug

It feels weird not carrying Coach, but I fell in love with that PN hobo.....


----------



## coachgirl555

emilybug said:


> It feels weird not carrying Coach, but I fell in love with that PN hobo.....


 
I understand totally....!!


----------



## coachgirl555

Not a purchase I made myself... but an early anniversary gift from my DH....
I am on cloud 9 with my new LV Azur speedy 35


----------



## ecj*waxy

coachgirl555 said:


> Not a purchase I made myself... but an early anniversary gift from my DH....
> I am on cloud 9 with my new LV Azur speedy 35


Beautiful!!!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## coachgirl555

ecj*waxy said:


> Beautiful!!! Happy Anniversary!


 
Thanks!!


----------



## brightheart

coachgirl555 said:


> My mothers day gift from my dear daughters... they said my new LV was to naked....! My new Tapage charm..!!





coachgirl555 said:


> Not a purchase I made myself... but an early anniversary gift from my DH....
> I am on cloud 9 with my new LV Azur speedy 35



Happy Mother's Day and Happy Anniversary!!  The fob and the Speedy are just amazingly gorgeous!!  What a thoughtful family you have!!


----------



## coachgirl555

brightheart said:


> Happy Mother's Day and Happy Anniversary!! The fob and the Speedy are just amazingly gorgeous!! What a thoughtful family you have!!


 
Thanks...! 
I am so happy right now...!!


----------



## lurkernomore

coachgirl555 said:


> Not a purchase I made myself... but an early anniversary gift from my DH....
> I am on cloud 9 with my new LV Azur speedy 35




Gorgeous - Happy Anniversary and Happy Mother's Day! Enjoy all of your new goodies - and remember - we deserve it


----------



## coachgirl555

lurkernomore said:


> Gorgeous - Happy Anniversary and Happy Mother's Day! Enjoy all of your new goodies - and remember - we deserve it


 
Thanks....!!!


----------



## soccergirly87

coachgirl555 said:


> Not a purchase I made myself... but an early anniversary gift from my DH....
> I am on cloud 9 with my new LV Azur speedy 35



Congrats!  Happy anniversary!  I have this in the 25, but it seems too small sometimes!


----------



## bagee

teerash said:


> My new to me purple saffiano Michael Kors E/W Hamilton! Love!



Pretty color!


----------



## bagee

emilybug said:


> Patricia Nash Bucciano Hobo
> $198 at Dillard's.
> Patricia Nash cosmetic case, on sale for $28.80 at Dillard's.



I like Patricia Nash. I haven't seen this one....I like it!!!! I have to go look at my Dillard's.... enjoy!!


----------



## bagee

coachgirl555 said:


> Not a purchase I made myself... but an early anniversary gift from my DH....
> I am on cloud 9 with my new LV Azur speedy 35



Happy anniversary! What an awesome day you've had! Now....this LV is gorgeous! I do like the azur....!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## farris2

coachgirl555 said:


> My mothers day gift from my dear daughters... they said my new LV was to naked....! My new Tapage charm..!!


Oh wow!!!  Beautiful!


emilybug said:


> Patricia Nash Bucciano Hobo
> $198 at Dillard's.
> Patricia Nash cosmetic case, on sale for $28.80 at Dillard's.


Very pretty. I've wondered how this line was doing.


coachgirl555 said:


> Not a purchase I made myself... but an early anniversary gift from my DH....
> I am on cloud 9 with my new LV Azur speedy 35


Lucky!!! Beautiful!


----------



## coachgirl555

soccergirly87 said:


> Congrats! Happy anniversary! I have this in the 25, but it seems too small sometimes!


 


bagee said:


> Happy anniversary! What an awesome day you've had! Now....this LV is gorgeous! I do like the azur....!!! Enjoy!!


 


farris2 said:


> Oh wow!!!  Beautiful!
> 
> Very pretty. I've wondered how this line was doing.
> 
> Lucky!!! Beautiful!


 
Thanks....!!


----------



## emilybug

bagee said:


> I like Patricia Nash. I haven't seen this one....I like it!!!! I have to go look at my Dillard's.... enjoy!!



I've been seeing her accessories at Macy's and always stop to admire them, but I'd never heard of her.....?  Then when I spotted this bag at Dillard's I rushed home and did some searching for her bags and there are several I want to buy. The leather is amazing and smells wonderful. They have a kind of boho appeal that I really like.


----------



## sne3103

My first dooneys, bought them at an outlet while on vacation in puerto Rico!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cole Haan Kendra tote in woodbury color.


----------



## shillinggirl88

MiaBorsa said:


> Cole Haan Kendra tote in woodbury color.


 

Beautiful bag and wallet!


----------



## MiaBorsa

shillinggirl88 said:


> Beautiful bag and wallet!



Thanks!   The Cole Haan outlet is having a 50% sale.


----------



## emilybug

MiaBorsa said:


> Cole Haan Kendra tote in woodbury color.



Gorgeous set!


----------



## middie girl

sne3103 said:


> My first dooneys, bought them at an outlet while on vacation in puerto Rico!


 Love this one. Looks like the chestnut color.


----------



## Caspin22

emilybug said:


> It feels weird not carrying Coach, but I fell in love with that PN hobo.....



I love it. I want the Small Gava Tote in Sapphire. I love the overdye, distressed look of it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Brighton Sierra straw crochet hobo.


----------



## tnsweetness

Teal Hello Kitty Bag and Wallet from Loungefly


----------



## whateve

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton Sierra straw crochet hobo.



Pretty! I just bought my first Brighton purse a few days ago, although I've been looking at them for a long time.


----------



## MiaBorsa

whateve said:


> Pretty! I just bought my first Brighton purse a few days ago, although I've been looking at them for a long time.



Thanks!  Be sure to send in the registration card.  They usually send a little "thank you" gift!   Which one did you get?


----------



## TooManyWantMore

coachgirl555 said:


> My mothers day gift from my dear daughters... they said my new LV was to naked....! My new Tapage charm..!!



Wow, love it! Looks perfect on your bag too.


----------



## coachgirl555

TooManyWantMore said:


> Wow, love it! Looks perfect on your bag too.


 
Thanks...!!


----------



## bagee

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton Sierra straw crochet hobo.



Very pretty, love the colors and that strap!!


----------



## whateve

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!  Be sure to send in the registration card.  They usually send a little "thank you" gift!   Which one did you get?



I don't remember seeing a registration card. I think I registered when I bought it. I bought the New York applique bag that looks like a penny. Someone showed the tote on here and I have been thinking about it ever since. Everything was sold out except for this style. I just noticed the SA removed the tags when she packed it up. I'm not on my home computer so I can't post pictures yet.


----------



## tnsweetness

MK Astor Tote in Gunmetal


----------



## whateve

tnsweetness said:


> MK Astor Tote in Gunmetal



I love it! I have her cousin in green suede. It is my favorite bag! (Don't tell Coach!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

whateve said:


> I don't remember seeing a registration card. I think I registered when I bought it. I bought the New York applique bag that looks like a penny. Someone showed the tote on here and I have been thinking about it ever since. Everything was sold out except for this style. I just noticed the SA removed the tags when she packed it up. I'm not on my home computer so I can't post pictures yet.



Is it the Uptown Tote?   LOVE mine!!!


----------



## ladybug10

My MbMJ Natasha is with me today


----------



## MiaBorsa

bagee said:


> Very pretty, love the colors and that strap!!



Thank you!


----------



## brightheart

ladybug10 said:


> My MbMJ Natasha is with me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2181878


 
I *love* this!  What color is it?  I have it in black, but this color is gorgeous!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

My new Brighton wallet!


----------



## whateve

MiaBorsa said:


> Is it the Uptown Tote?   LOVE mine!!!



Yes this is it! I've been thinking about this ever since you revealed it. Then I saw the smaller bag. I asked about the tote but she said it was sold out. So I figured I had better get it while I could.


----------



## timetoshop2012

Nicole Lee Café Paris Satchel ~ I've Had This Bag For Almost 2 Years ~ It's Definitely One Of My Favorites!


----------



## timetoshop2012

This Is Cute! Do You Know The Style/Name Of It?



MiaBorsa said:


> My new Brighton wallet!


----------



## bagee

tnsweetness said:


> MK Astor Tote in Gunmetal



Love this! I'm still mad at myself for not buying this the day I saw it in Marshall's!!!


----------



## bagee

timetoshop2012 said:


> Nicole Lee Café Paris Satchel ~ I've Had This Bag For Almost 2 Years ~ It's Definitely One Of My Favorites!



LOVE! LOVE! LOVE! My favorite shape of bag and this is adorable!!!


----------



## bagee

MiaBorsa said:


> My new Brighton wallet!



This is so cute and different!


----------



## tnsweetness

whateve said:


> I love it! I have her cousin in green suede. It is my favorite bag! (Don't tell Coach!)



I love it too!  I have had it for years and thought to myself.....I need to carry that or get rid of it....well I loaded her up today and its true love!!


----------



## tnsweetness

bagee said:


> Love this! I'm still mad at myself for not buying this the day I saw it in Marshall's!!!



I got this one at TJ Maxx...it was $199 I think.  I was shocked to see it because they so have MK from time to time but they are usually signature.


----------



## whateve

tnsweetness said:


> I love it too!  I have had it for years and thought to myself.....I need to carry that or get rid of it....well I loaded her up today and its true love!!



You had me thinking that they had new colors at the outlet! I got mine at least a year ago.


----------



## tnsweetness

whateve said:


> You had me thinking that they had new colors at the outlet! I got mine at least a year ago.



Oh no, I bought mine a few years ago at TJ Maxx.  I have an outlet but have never bought any bags there.


----------



## MiaBorsa

timetoshop2012 said:


> This Is Cute! Do You Know The Style/Name Of It?



Thanks!  It's the Brighton Fashionista Large Zip Wallet.   http://www.zappos.com/brighton-fashionista-vip-large-zip-wallet-multi?zfcTest=fcl:0


----------



## DalGal

timetoshop2012 said:


> Nicole Lee Café Paris Satchel ~ I've Had This Bag For Almost 2 Years ~ It's Definitely One Of My Favorites!


 

Love that bag!


----------



## whateve

timetoshop2012 said:


> Nicole Lee Café Paris Satchel ~ I've Had This Bag For Almost 2 Years ~ It's Definitely One Of My Favorites!



That is adorable!


----------



## ltbag

Here are a couple of pics of my new (to me) Gucci Britt hobo.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

ltbag said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my new (to me) Gucci Britt hobo.



Beautiful!


----------



## momtok

ltbag said:


> Here are a couple of pics of my new (to me) Gucci Britt hobo.



That leather looks soooo smooshy.  Very nice!
.


----------



## ltbag

TooManyWantMore said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks!  I love the quality of the leather on this bag


----------



## ltbag

momtok said:


> That leather looks soooo smooshy.  Very nice!
> .



Thanks so much!    It is amazing leather.  And the bag looks good with both casual and dressy outfits.


----------



## teerash

Picked this up today, Nordies matched the 25% off that Macys is having so that I could get it today instead of ordering online since no Macys in my area carries it. 
Michael Kors saffiano Hamilton in neon pink


----------



## MRSBWS

teerash said:


> Picked this up today, Nordies matched the 25% off that Macys is having so that I could get it today instead of ordering online since no Macys in my area carries it.
> Michael Kors saffiano Hamilton in neon pink


Nice!  I ordered a navy from Macy's with the 25% off.  I wanted cadet but that color was sold out.


----------



## teerash

MRSBWS said:


> Nice!  I ordered a navy from Macy's with the 25% off.  I wanted cadet but that color was sold out.



I've seen that color IRL and it's really pretty! Is it going to be your first Hamilton?


----------



## MRSBWS

teerash said:


> I've seen that color IRL and it's really pretty! Is it going to be your first Hamilton?


Yes, first one.  The more I saw the Hamilton the more I liked it.  So, I'm giving it a shot.  I have a feeling there will be more.


----------



## teerash

MRSBWS said:


> Yes, first one.  The more I saw the Hamilton the more I liked it.  So, I'm giving it a shot.  I have a feeling there will be more.



I agree, I've acquired 2 in the last week or so! They are just so classy.


----------



## ckarachr

teerash said:


> Picked this up today, Nordies matched the 25% off that Macys is having so that I could get it today instead of ordering online since no Macys in my area carries it.
> Michael Kors saffiano Hamilton in neon pink



LOVE!!!!!  i want this!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Chanel Burgundy XL GST


----------



## MRSBWS

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Burgundy XL GST
> View attachment 2188841


----------



## tnsweetness

MK Hamilton in Lime


----------



## Weekend shopper

MRSBWS said:


>


 
Thank you


----------



## Seedlessplum

Bought these 2 MBMJ lately


----------



## Seedlessplum

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Burgundy XL GST
> View attachment 2188841


 
So Envy! Very beautiful


----------



## Weekend shopper

Seedlessplum said:


> So Envy! Very beautiful


 

Thank you


----------



## Weekend shopper

Seedlessplum said:


> Bought these 2 MBMJ lately
> View attachment 2189273


 

Love the purple!  The leather looks so soft on both of them, Congrats


----------



## Seedlessplum

Weekend shopper said:


> Love the purple!  The leather looks so soft on both of them, Congrats



Thanks!!!
The leathers are really buttery.
MBMJ makes nice and funky purses which are inexpensive


----------



## Seedlessplum

tnsweetness said:


> MK Hamilton in Lime
> 
> View attachment 2189236



Ur MK matches well with your dress!
All ready for summer!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks!!!
> The leathers are really buttery.
> MBMJ makes nice and funky purses which are inexpensive


 

My local Nordstrom carries MBMJ.  I am going to have to check them out.  Thanks for posting pics


----------



## Seedlessplum

Weekend shopper said:


> My local Nordstrom carries MBMJ.  I am going to have to check them out.  Thanks for posting pics


 
My pleasure! 

You are so lucky! I heard Nordstrom carries wide range of MBMJ! They have really nice color but i can only shop at nordstrom online 
Im actually contemplating on the TOO HOT TO HANDLE MINI SHOPPER


----------



## Weekend shopper

Seedlessplum said:


> My pleasure!
> 
> You are so lucky! I heard Nordstrom carries wide range of MBMJ! They have really nice color but i can only shop at nordstrom online
> Im actually contemplating on the TOO HOT TO HANDLE MINI SHOPPER


 

I hope that you will be able to shop the upcoming sale online.


----------



## cupcakegirl

Finally caved and bought a Longchamp for rainy days.  I'm really surprised how much I like this bag!  We've had lots of rain lately, so it's been in heavy rotation.


----------



## oachcay

Seedlessplum said:


> Bought these 2 MBMJ lately
> View attachment 2189273



I recently got these same two bags in different colors! My first mbmj bags. Love the style and leather on these. This is the first brand to slow down my coach interest. Maybe I'll save money overall since mbmj doesn't seem to come out with new styles as frequently as coach! Love the violet color!


----------



## Seedlessplum

oachcay said:


> I recently got these same two bags in different colors! My first mbmj bags. Love the style and leather on these. This is the first brand to slow down my coach interest. Maybe I'll save money overall since mbmj doesn't seem to come out with new styles as frequently as coach! Love the violet color!



Thanks oachcay, and I think these 2 styles are must-haves from MBMJ.
U know what? I shifted from premier designers to MBMJ to help me feel less remorsed when I spend on bags! 

What's the color u got? I hv a nylon tote in red lobster too 
I'm really into flashy colors.


----------



## whateve

Here is my first Brighton:


----------



## oachcay

Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks oachcay, and I think these 2 styles are must-haves from MBMJ.
> U know what? I shifted from premier designers to MBMJ to help me feel less remorsed when I spend on bags!
> 
> What's the color u got? I hv a nylon tote in red lobster too
> I'm really into flashy colors.



LOL. I am more into neutrals, as I have a gunmetal natasha and a hazelnut lil ukita   Though I would like a leather mbmj in red, so I'm waiting for the right shade to come along!


----------



## Maybi

Seedlessplum said:


> Bought these 2 MBMJ lately
> View attachment 2189273


Oh my we think alike, I have 2 pre-sale on same color of MBMJ but diff. style - love the Apricot rose and Violet sooo pretty!


----------



## Maybi

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Burgundy XL GST
> View attachment 2188841


Love it!  Can't get over how gorg this bag is!  Still drooling!!  We need to be bag twins!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Maybi said:


> Oh my we think alike, I have 2 pre-sale on same color of MBMJ but diff. style - love the Apricot rose and Violet sooo pretty!



Thanks! And I would like to see yours too!
High 5 on our color choices


----------



## Maybi

Seedlessplum said:


> Thanks! And I would like to see yours too!
> High 5 on our color choices


I'll take a pic when I pick it up, I can't get it till tomorrow...Nordies pre-sale love it!!


----------



## bestrdh

I just got these, trying to decide whether to keep the small or large, I like the size of the small but the large is so much smoother and the color is a bit darker (although both are chestnut):


----------



## Weekend shopper

Maybi said:


> Love it!  Can't get over how gorg this bag is!  Still drooling!!  We need to be bag twins!



Thanks Girl we sure do need to be twins


----------



## Weekend shopper

bestrdh said:


> I just got these, trying to decide whether to keep the small or large, I like the size of the small but the large is so much smoother and the color is a bit darker (although both are chestnut):



I really like the large one, but both are pretty


----------



## Weekend shopper

whateve said:


> Here is my first Brighton:



I like your NYC clutch, Congrats


----------



## QueenLouis

timetoshop2012 said:


> Nicole Lee Café Paris Satchel ~ I've Had This Bag For Almost 2 Years ~ It's Definitely One Of My Favorites!



OMG I LOVE THIS!!!! Where can one find this brand? *scrambles to do a google search*


----------



## whateve

bestrdh said:


> I just got these, trying to decide whether to keep the small or large, I like the size of the small but the large is so much smoother and the color is a bit darker (although both are chestnut):


I would keep the small because the large is probably really heavy. They are both gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

Weekend shopper said:


> I like your NYC clutch, Congrats


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Henri Bendel No. 7 Tote. The color is called pink but it seems to change from pink to red to orange depending on the light. The line was created to honor Chanel. The leather is incredibly soft. The SA said it was lambskin but the website just says leather, so maybe not. The lining is a beautiful blue.


----------



## Esquared72

whateve said:


> Henri Bendel No. 7 Tote. The color is called pink but it seems to change from pink to red to orange depending on the light. The line was created to honor Chanel. The leather is incredibly soft. The SA said it was lambskin but the website just says leather, so maybe not. The lining is a beautiful blue.



Beautiful!  Henri Bendel makes some really lovely bags.


----------



## teerash

MK Devon in vanilla with rose gold hardware, love!


----------



## mossgirl84

My first non-Coach purchase in over a year that I've been buying Coach.  It was love at first sight! Here's a link to a similar bag at Macy's, since I don't have detailed photos yet.  The interior is that same shade of blue - so pretty!   

Dooney & Bourke Grafica Cupcakes Leisure Shopper in Light Blue


----------



## shillinggirl88

mossgirl84 said:


> My first non-Coach purchase in over a year that I've been buying Coach.  It was love at first sight! Here's a link to a similar bag at Macy's, since I don't have detailed photos yet.  The interior is that same shade of blue - so pretty!
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Grafica Cupcakes Leisure Shopper in Light Blue



Very cute!


----------



## tnsweetness

mossgirl84 said:


> My first non-Coach purchase in over a year that I've been buying Coach.  It was love at first sight! Here's a link to a similar bag at Macy's, since I don't have detailed photos yet.  The interior is that same shade of blue - so pretty!
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Grafica Cupcakes Leisure Shopper in Light Blue



Love that!!! I wish it were PINK!  I would be all over it!!  Too cute.


----------



## tnsweetness

teerash said:


> MK Devon in vanilla with rose gold hardware, love!



Beautiful!


----------



## QueenLouis

tnsweetness said:


> Love that!!! I wish it were PINK!  I would be all over it!!  Too cute.



I've seen them on the Dooney website and Zappos. There are also pink, and white... and several bag styles.


----------



## QueenLouis

tnsweetness said:


> love that!!! I wish it were pink!  I would be all over it!!  Too cute.


----------



## QueenLouis

tnsweetness said:


> love that!!! I wish it were pink!  I would be all over it!!  Too cute.


----------



## QueenLouis

tnsweetness said:


> love that!!! I wish it were pink!  I would be all over it!!  Too cute.


----------



## whateve

teerash said:


> MK Devon in vanilla with rose gold hardware, love!


I tried this one on in navy a few days ago. It is a beautiful bag.


----------



## whateve

eehlers said:


> Beautiful!  Henri Bendel makes some really lovely bags.


Thank you! I love it! I hope I can resist buying more.


----------



## MiaBorsa

whateve said:


> Here is my first Brighton:



Adorable!


----------



## tnsweetness

QueenLouis said:


> I've seen them on the Dooney website and Zappos. There are also pink, and white... and several bag styles.



Thanks Doll!  I will look into it!


----------



## rassie

teerash said:


> MK Devon in vanilla with rose gold hardware, love!



Love!


----------



## bags4fun

whateve said:


> Here is my first Brighton:



Adorable!


----------



## bags4fun

whateve said:


> Henri Bendel No. 7 Tote. The color is called pink but it seems to change from pink to red to orange depending on the light. The line was created to honor Chanel. The leather is incredibly soft. The SA said it was lambskin but the website just says leather, so maybe not. The lining is a beautiful blue.



Beautiful bag!  Lamb skin is a type of leather, so both are correct.


----------



## timetoshop2012

Thank You! There Are A Few On Ebay And Also On Amazon.

Also, Here Is A Link To The Nicole Lee Website!

http://nicoleleeonline.com/nicolelee.html

http://www.amazon.com/NICOLE-LEE-PRINTED-VINTAGE-ANTIQUE/dp/B00CBXYZSC/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1369246156&sr=8-6&keywords=nicole+lee+cafe+paris




QueenLouis said:


> OMG I LOVE THIS!!!! Where can one find this brand? *scrambles to do a google search*


----------



## whateve

MiaBorsa said:


> Adorable!





bags4fun said:


> Adorable!





bags4fun said:


> Beautiful bag!  Lamb skin is a type of leather, so both are correct.


Thanks so much!


----------



## VeraBradley2013

*Just A Cute Paris Themed Wallet.*


----------



## QueenLouis

timetoshop2012 said:


> Thank You! There Are A Few On Ebay And Also On Amazon.
> 
> Also, Here Is A Link To The Nicole Lee Website!
> 
> http://nicoleleeonline.com/nicolelee.html
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/NICOLE-LEE-PR...9246156&sr=8-6&keywords=nicole+lee+cafe+paris



How is yours holding up? Is it fabric or like a PVC coated canvas?


----------



## vietnamese

teerash said:


> Picked this up today, Nordies matched the 25% off that Macys is having so that I could get it today instead of ordering online since no Macys in my area carries it.
> Michael Kors saffiano Hamilton in neon pink



Omg so beautiful pinky ! Im a big big fan of pink &#128076;&#128076;&#128076; super nice handbag


----------



## vietnamese

Mama dolce gabbana bag


----------



## sne3103

Ooh love the bag and the photograph!


----------



## Maybi

Weekend shopper said:


> Thanks Girl we sure do need to be twins


Haha. You say we "need" to be bag twins.. It's not a want but "need"... Lol


----------



## Weekend shopper

Maybi said:


> Haha. You say we "need" to be bag twins.. It's not a want but "need"... Lol


 
You need to go check them out in person.  I was going to go with the regular GST, but it was way too small.  The graphite color was also released in the XL.  It is also pretty


----------



## mossgirl84

tnsweetness said:


> Love that!!! I wish it were PINK!  I would be all over it!!  Too cute.



I see someone posted pics for you!  It comes in white, light blue, pink and kelly green.  The light blue just spoke to me!  In any color it would go with everything.  It's such a colorful, happy bag!


----------



## jade

I am cheating again with MK.  I just picked up the lovely Blake (collection bag) i for 50% off!

See my thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/revealed-michael-kors-collection-blake-819608.html


----------



## tnsweetness

mossgirl84 said:


> I see someone posted pics for you!  It comes in white, light blue, pink and kelly green.  The light blue just spoke to me!  In any color it would go with everything.  It's such a colorful, happy bag!



I love it in the green too...I would like to see it in person but was unable to find anywhere that had them near me.


----------



## Maybi

Weekend shopper said:


> You need to go check them out in person.  I was going to go with the regular GST, but it was way too small.  The graphite color was also released in the XL.  It is also pretty


No burgundy or graphite here yet, just checked during lunch.  Will have to go see your peeps sometime soon so I can see IRL.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Maybi said:


> No burgundy or graphite here yet, just checked during lunch.  Will have to go see your peeps sometime soon so I can see IRL.



Definitely keep me posted and let me know if you want his contact info.


----------



## Maybi

Seedlessplum said:


> Bought these 2 MBMJ lately
> View attachment 2189273


 
Alright, got them here we are with bag color and brand twins... excuse the lack of lighting.


----------



## Maybi

It's a feel good Friday so I'm carrying my favorite NF for this season (last recent purchased from LV for now..lol) and my not matching most recent buys - flats and sunnies, but who cares I still love it!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Maybi said:


> Alright, got them here we are with bag color and brand twins... excuse the lack of lighting.



You already know what I am going to say love it!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Maybi said:


> Alright, got them here we are with bag color and brand twins... excuse the lack of lighting.



Wow! Exact same color but in different styles!
Are they spacious enough to hold a lot? 
They are so gorgeous!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Maybi said:


> It's a feel good Friday so I'm carrying my favorite NF for this season (last recent purchased from LV for now..lol) and my not matching most recent buys - flats and sunnies, but who cares I still love it!!



I feel like spoiling myself when I see what u got!!
LV and Chanel are my favs!
But I gotta watch my wallet and there are no holding space for my bags at home! My folks are nagging at me


----------



## Weekend shopper

Maybi said:


> It's a feel good Friday so I'm carrying my favorite NF for this season (last recent purchased from LV for now..lol) and my not matching most recent buys - flats and sunnies, but who cares I still love it!!



You enabler you. Love your goodies, Congrats


----------



## Maybi

Weekend shopper said:


> You enabler you. Love your goodies, Congrats


 
You and me both..   I think more of you lately...lol


----------



## Maybi

Seedlessplum said:


> Wow! Exact same color but in different styles!
> Are they spacious enough to hold a lot?
> They are so gorgeous!


 
Hillier - not so much but I love her, I have 2 older colors of the same style and really love it! 

Fran shopper - yes, pretty spacious!


----------



## Maybi

Seedlessplum said:


> I feel like spoiling myself when I see what u got!!
> LV and Chanel are my favs!
> But I gotta watch my wallet and there are no holding space for my bags at home! My folks are nagging at me


 
Hehehe... We need to spoil ourselves (Picture a big @$$ grin on my face).  I'm building up enough self convincing to get the HG - the infamous "C" bag, I'm on the waiting list   Don't worry about holding space, mine is chaotic as I have no space...lol


----------



## Seedlessplum

Maybi said:


> Hehehe... We need to spoil ourselves (Picture a big @$$ grin on my face).  I'm building up enough self convincing to get the HG - the infamous "C" bag, I'm on the waiting list   Don't worry about holding space, mine is chaotic as I have no space...lol



U mean CC 
But why need to be on waiting list? Thought most styles are in stock? Some limited editions?
Sorry if I sound ignorant!
Btw, do u kind if I add u as friend?


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Maybi said:


> It's a feel good Friday so I'm carrying my favorite NF for this season (last recent purchased from LV for now..lol) and my not matching most recent buys - flats and sunnies, but who cares I still love it!!



So pretty! If I'm not gonna match, that's the way I want to do it too LOL!


----------



## carterazo

Finally made up my mind as to which D&B Florentine satchel I wanted.  Turned out I had to have two.  Here they are small satchel in Ocean Blue and Red


----------



## middie girl

carterazo said:


> Finally made up my mind as to which D&B Florentine satchel I wanted. Turned out I had to have two. Here they are small satchel in Ocean Blue and Red
> 
> View attachment 2193848


 Beautiful bags! Twins on the ocean blue.


----------



## KSuzuki

carterazo said:


> Finally made up my mind as to which D&B Florentine satchel I wanted.  Turned out I had to have two.  Here they are small satchel in Ocean Blue and Red
> 
> View attachment 2193848



That red is TDF!! Thanks for posting, was trying to decide between bordeaux and red


----------



## tannedsilk

carterazo said:


> Finally made up my mind as to which D&B Florentine satchel I wanted.  Turned out I had to have two.  Here they are small satchel in Ocean Blue and Red
> 
> View attachment 2193848



Gorge!. Twins on the red!


----------



## Weekend shopper

carterazo said:


> Finally made up my mind as to which D&B Florentine satchel I wanted.  Turned out I had to have two.  Here they are small satchel in Ocean Blue and Red
> 
> View attachment 2193848



Congrats both are gorgeous,  but the red is stunning!


----------



## Maybi

Seedlessplum said:


> U mean CC
> But why need to be on waiting list? Thought most styles are in stock? Some limited editions?
> Sorry if I sound ignorant!
> Btw, do u kind if I add u as friend?


Not at all, send it over...  Waiting list yes on limited pre-release for fall.  The classics are almost always available.


----------



## Maybi

TooManyWantMore said:


> So pretty! If I'm not gonna match, that's the way I want to do it too LOL!


Amen!  Nice new wishlist... Yeah!


----------



## Maybi

Weekend shopper said:


> Congrats both are gorgeous,  but the red is stunning!


+1, yes on red


----------



## carterazo

Weekend shopper said:


> Congrats both are gorgeous,  but the red is stunning!



Thank you.  I  that red.


----------



## carterazo

middie girl said:


> Beautiful bags! Twins on the ocean blue.



Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

Maybi said:


> +1, yes on red





tannedsilk said:


> Gorge!. Twins on the red!



Thanks ladies!  I love it.


----------



## carterazo

KSuzuki said:


> That red is TDF!! Thanks for posting, was trying to decide between bordeaux and red



Have you made up your mind yet?  (It took me a couple years )  *I highly* recommend the red.


----------



## Weekend shopper

carterazo said:


> Thank you. I  that red.


 
I definitely see a Florentine in my future   Thanks again for the pics.


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Burgundy XL GST
> View attachment 2188841


I have debated this bag for a year. I think it's my next purchase. I can't decide color. I think I want this seasons blue. It's too die for. I just got my all time HG this week it will arrive Wednesday and I will reveal. So now I think it's time for my GST. You just motivated me.


----------



## Weekend shopper

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> I have debated this bag for a year. I think it's my next purchase. I can't decide color. I think I want this seasons blue. It's too die for. I just got my all time HG this week it will arrive Wednesday and I will reveal. So now I think it's time for my GST. You just motivated me.


 

Please get this bag. It is so gorgeous in IRL. The blue GST XL is beautiful, so I can see why you are thinking about that one . I am looking forward to your HG reveal. I know that  it is going to be a good one. I went a little crazy the other day at the Neiman Marcus presale, so I have a few items coming also. Thanks to another member on here who enabled me


----------



## Maybi

Weekend shopper said:


> Please get this bag. It is so gorgeous in IRL. The blue GST XL is beautiful, so I can see why you are thinking about that one . I am looking forward to your HG reveal. I know that  it is going to be a good one. I went a little crazy the other day at the Neiman Marcus presale, so I have a few items coming also. Thanks to another member on here who enabled me


Lol!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Maybi said:


> Lol!!


 

You are such an enabler my friend Carterazo's reveal of the Florentine has me ready to go scope that bag out.  The details on the Florentine looks amazing.  I just checked the D & B website and they have a whole bunch of colors to choose from.


----------



## tannedsilk

Weekend shopper said:


> You are such an enabler my friend Carterazo's reveal of the Florentine has me ready to go scope that bag out.  The details on the Florentine looks amazing.  I just checked the D & B website and they have a whole bunch of colors to choose from.



You'll love a Florentine, the leather is T.D.F!


----------



## Weekend shopper

tannedsilk said:


> You'll love a Florentine, the leather is T.D.F!



I am looking forward to checking this bag out today. It comes in so many beautiful colors, so the hard part for me is going to be which color I want.


----------



## ecj*waxy

I love this thread...gives me ideas!   The D&B Florentine Satchel is a great bag!  I have one in natural and am eying the aqua for summer.

Today I carried my LV Watercolor Speedy with Mini Lin charm.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

ecj*waxy said:


> I love this thread...gives me ideas!   The D&B Florentine Satchel is a great bag!  I have one in natural and am eying the aqua for summer.
> 
> Today I carried my LV Watercolor Speedy with Mini Lin charm.



Wow, that's SO pretty and the charm is perfect!


----------



## Weekend shopper

My two newest non Coach buys
Gucci Black Soho Boston and Gucci Top Handle


----------



## Weekend shopper

One of my favorite Speedy styles  Congrats she is a beauty


----------



## ecj*waxy

TooManyWantMore said:


> Wow, that's SO pretty and the charm is perfect!





Weekend shopper said:


> One of my favorite Speedy styles  Congrats she is a beauty



Thank you ladies!!!


----------



## bagee

ecj*waxy said:


> I love this thread...gives me ideas!   The D&B Florentine Satchel is a great bag!  I have one in natural and am eying the aqua for summer.
> 
> Today I carried my LV Watercolor Speedy with Mini Lin charm.



I've never seen this bag,,,but this is a LV i could get into, the colors are so pretty and I love the charm on it too!


----------



## bagee

Weekend shopper said:


> My two newest non Coach buys
> Gucci Black Soho Boston and Gucci Top Handle


----------



## Weekend shopper

bagee said:


> Gorgeous....especially the all black one!


 

Thank you I cut the tags and moved into it yesterday.


----------



## bagee

Weekend shopper said:


> Thank you I cut the tags and moved into it yesterday.



It's beautiful....the leather looks scrumptious!


----------



## Weekend shopper

bagee said:


> It's beautiful....the leather looks scrumptious!


 
It is thick and smooshy.  I am going to make a base shaper for it this morning


----------



## LegnoFan

A couple of Marc Jacobs bags for me this month: a Pacific blue Stam with nickel hardware and a Denim Large Single. And they were on sale at Bloomingdales! The Pacific blue leather looks just as good in person as it did in their promo pic. And when you take the stuffing out of the bag, it's really not as big as I have seen it in the stores. I would say it's a little bigger than a Molly. The color is like a blue violet but definitely blue and not purple (this is what I had imagined the Coach Marine color would be, but as we've seen, it's purple). I have a pic of the Stam next to the Patricia Colorblock so you can see how it differs from the dark navy of the Patricia. Then there's the Denim Large Single, which has a great combination of dark denim, gold stitching and tan leather trim.


----------



## pinksprinkles8

Weekend shopper said:


> My two newest non Coach buys
> Gucci Black Soho Boston and Gucci Top Handle


----------



## Weekend shopper

pinksprinkles8 said:


> Love both your Gucci(s). You have a droolworthy collection!


 
Thanks so much


----------



## bagee

Nothing expensive, but I like them both....a Fossil Austin....


----------



## bagee

And a Sydney from Oryany.....


----------



## ecj*waxy

bagee said:


> I've never seen this bag,,,but this is a LV i could get into, the colors are so pretty and I love the charm on it too!


Thank you!   The charm is one of my favorites!  I am trying to collect all the colors...LOL!

Before I was into LV, I thought they mostly made the brown monogram bags (which I do like) and not much else.  They actually make a lot of pretty things in a large variety of leather, materials, colors, etc.


----------



## Weekend shopper

bagee said:


> And a Sydney from Oryany.....


 

This is nice Bagee Congrats, the leather looks nice and smooshy


----------



## middie girl

bagee said:


> And a Sydney from Oryany.....


 Love this!


----------



## bagee

Weekend shopper said:


> This is nice Bagee Congrats, the leather looks nice and smooshy



Thanks! I'm liking it!


----------



## bagee

middie girl said:


> Love this!



Thank you! First time out today and I think I like her!


----------



## whateve

bagee said:


> Nothing expensive, but I like them both....a Fossil Austin....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2202419


This is adorable!


----------



## bagee

whateve said:


> This is adorable!



Thanks! I really like it!


----------



## carinas

LegnoFan said:


> A couple of Marc Jacobs bags for me this month: a Pacific blue Stam with nickel hardware and a Denim Large Single. And they were on sale at Bloomingdales! The Pacific blue leather looks just as good in person as it did in their promo pic. And when you take the stuffing out of the bag, it's really not as big as I have seen it in the stores. I would say it's a little bigger than a Molly. The color is like a blue violet but definitely blue and not purple (this is what I had imagined the Coach Marine color would be, but as we've seen, it's purple). I have a pic of the Stam next to the Patricia Colorblock so you can see how it differs from the dark navy of the Patricia. Then there's the Denim Large Single, which has a great combination of dark denim, gold stitching and tan leather trim.



 both are lovely. Congrats! (little jealous here)


----------



## carinas

bagee said:


> Nothing expensive, but I like them both....a Fossil Austin....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2202419



Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## LegnoFan

carinas said:


> both are lovely. Congrats! (little jealous here)


Thanks carinas! It's hard for me to find darker blue colored bags that I like so I'm glad to have found these.


----------



## bagee

carinas said:


> Very cute! Congrats!



Thank you!!


----------



## bagee

I also just got this Hobo....style is Lorna in stingray.... hard to see in the picture, but it has a shimmer to it.Love it!!


----------



## sthrncin

New LP Dylan. It is so soft and gorgeous!! And the smell of leather is awesome!!


----------



## whateve

bagee said:


> I also just got this Hobo....style is Lorna in stingray.... hard to see in the picture, but it has a shimmer to it.Love it!!


Really pretty! Stingray has become my latest obsession. There is a $5000 stingray Chanel that will never be mine unless I win the lottery.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Picked up this Brighton Barbados metallic "goldstone" hobo.    They had to order the matching wallet for me.


----------



## bagee

whateve said:


> Really pretty! Stingray has become my latest obsession. There is a $5000 stingray Chanel that will never be mine unless I win the lottery.



Thanks! I'm liking this bag..... the leather is so soft... almost velvety! I'm going the Google the Chanel and look at it......and drool....can't buy!


----------



## melissatrv

OMG, that bag is absolutely drool worthy!  And the charm looks like the perfect complement.




ecj*waxy said:


> I love this thread...gives me ideas!   The D&B Florentine Satchel is a great bag!  I have one in natural and am eying the aqua for summer.
> 
> Today I carried my LV Watercolor Speedy with Mini Lin charm.


----------



## ecj*waxy

melissatrv said:


> that bag is absolutely drool worthy!  And the charm looks like the perfect complement.



Thank you!!!   I bought the charm and then realized I needed the bag to go with it...LOL!


----------



## whateve

MiaBorsa said:


> Picked up this Brighton Barbados metallic "goldstone" hobo.    They had to order the matching wallet for me.


This is gorgeous! I love the braided strap!


----------



## cathead87

sthrncin said:


> New LP Dylan. It is so soft and gorgeous!! And the smell of leather is awesome!



Beautiful!   Now I am going to have to break out my DMT.
Is this scotch?


----------



## sthrncin

cathead87 said:


> Beautiful!   Now I am going to have to break out my DMT.
> Is this scotch?



Yes it is. I love it! Isn't the leather the best?


----------



## jade

I picked up Penny's big sister, Kate Spade's Juliana at the outlets.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




The strap is detachable and it is a little bigger than the penny.  It also has card slots.  I was looking for a black cross body and this cuties was $115.  I have been pondering the penny for months but was worried about the size.  This will do double duty as a clutch.  And you can just squeeze in an iPad mini.


----------



## MiaBorsa

whateve said:


> This is gorgeous! I love the braided strap!



Thanks!


----------



## Caspin22

bagee said:


> And a Sydney from Oryany.....



I've never seen these and I LOVE it!  Did some searching and found it in a hunter green, black, and red color lock with silver hw that I really like. Is the leather squishy and yummy?  Reminds me a bit of the legacy drawstring bags. Where's that money tree?


----------



## TooManyWantMore

bagee said:


> And a Sydney from Oryany.....



Wow, I love this!


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

i feel so out of the loop when it comes to coach these days...living in italy is amazing but i miss coach!! lol However i did buy these over the weekend!! Cannot wait to use them


----------



## tannedsilk

ecj*waxy said:


> I love this thread...gives me ideas!   The D&B Florentine Satchel is a great bag!  I have one in natural and am eying the aqua for summer.
> 
> Today I carried my LV Watercolor Speedy with Mini Lin charm.



This.........Stunning...........


----------



## tannedsilk

ItzBellaDuh said:


> i feel so out of the loop when it comes to coach these days...living in italy is amazing but i miss coach!! lol However i did buy these over the weekend!! Cannot wait to use them



Gorgeous! 

IDK I'm sure Italy is fab, Coach will still be here when you come back.


----------



## bagee

TooManyWantMore said:


> Wow, I love this!



Thanks.... carried her Friday.... I like!


----------



## bagee

Canderson22 said:


> I've never seen these and I LOVE it!  Did some searching and found it in a hunter green, black, and red color lock with silver hw that I really like. Is the leather squishy and yummy?  Reminds me a bit of the legacy drawstring bags. Where's that money tree?



Oryany is a company in New York....and they make some really cute bags. They also have a FB page. The leather is very nice......I hear ya in that money tree!


----------



## bagee

ItzBellaDuh said:


> i feel so out of the loop when it comes to coach these days...living in italy is amazing but i miss coach!! lol However i did buy these over the weekend!! Cannot wait to use them



Gorgeous!!!,! I would buy all that I could if if lived in Italy.......Ciao Coach!


----------



## ecj*waxy

tannedsilk said:


> This.........Stunning...........


Thank you!!!   I really love it!


----------



## Wishsong

This year I bought 3 handbags and not one is a Coach. I bought 2 Coach handbags last year and was very happy with them that I decided to try other brands this year. Bought the pewter Cole Haan tote and BCBG Maxazria on sale. My LV DA was my splurge cuz I couldn't get it off of my mind. Did you notice they're all totes?


----------



## bags4fun

ItzBellaDuh said:


> i feel so out of the loop when it comes to coach these days...living in italy is amazing but i miss coach!! lol However i did buy these over the weekend!! Cannot wait to use them



Beautiful!  I love Italy!  Can you find any good deals on Bottega Veneta there?  That's better than coach anyway. &#128513;


----------



## Wishsong

LegnoFan said:


> A couple of Marc Jacobs bags for me this month: a Pacific blue Stam with nickel hardware and a Denim Large Single. And they were on sale at Bloomingdales! The Pacific blue leather looks just as good in person as it did in their promo pic. And when you take the stuffing out of the bag, it's really not as big as I have seen it in the stores. I would say it's a little bigger than a Molly. The color is like a blue violet but definitely blue and not purple (this is what I had imagined the Coach Marine color would be, but as we've seen, it's purple). I have a pic of the Stam next to the Patricia Colorblock so you can see how it differs from the dark navy of the Patricia. Then there's the Denim Large Single, which has a great combination of dark denim, gold stitching and tan leather trim.



They're all beauties! You're stam is TDF! I have a mini stam in blush but your Pacific Blue is amazing! *drool* I saw a torquoise one on sale but unfortunately, I'm on a ban &#128543;


----------



## LegnoFan

sperkylin said:


> They're all beauties! You're stam is TDF! I have a mini stam in blush but your Pacific Blue is amazing! *drool* I saw a torquoise one on sale but unfortunately, I'm on a ban &#128543;


Thanks sperkylin! These stams rarely come with nickel/silver hardware and the Pacific blue leather is such a great color. I wish they would come out with some smaller bags with this color and hardware combo. I saw this combo in the Rio and Antonia bags but those are also large bags. I understand about the ban; after this month, I feel like I'm headed there too


----------



## yellowbernie

bagee said:


> And a Sydney from Oryany.....


I was just watching OrYany on qvc yesterday, and really like there bags, does this puddle when you sit it down?


----------



## bagee

sperkylin said:


> This year I bought 3 handbags and not one is a Coach. I bought 2 Coach handbags last year and was very happy with them that I decided to try other brands this year. Bought the pewter Cole Haan tote and BCBG Maxazria on sale. My LV DA was my splurge cuz I couldn't get it off of my mind. Did you notice they're all totes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2205260
> View attachment 2205262



I love totes...and these are pretty!


----------



## bagee

yellowbernie said:


> I was just watching OrYany on qvc yesterday, and really like there bags, does this puddle when you sit it down?



Ohh....I didn't know they were on QVC...I'll have to keep an eye out, thanks! It puddles... yes.....but I've only wore her once and I had a ton of stuff with me that day?!


----------



## yellowbernie

bagee said:


> Ohh....I didn't know they were on QVC...I'll have to keep an eye out, thanks! It puddles... yes.....but I've only wore her once and I had a ton of stuff with me that day?!


You can go to qvc.com and they still have the ones from yesterday on sale.   They look amazing.


----------



## bagee

yellowbernie said:


> You can go to qvc.com and they still have the ones from yesterday on sale.   They look amazing.



Oh...will do! I only have this one I just got but I'm liking her!


----------



## coachgirl555

Just got my LV Ice Flower Chain Charm for my Azure Speedy..!


----------



## bagee

coachgirl555 said:


> Just got my LV Ice Flower Chain Charm for my Azure Speedy..!



Pretty!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

coachgirl555 said:


> Just got my LV Ice Flower Chain Charm for my Azure Speedy..!



Love it, so very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## ladybug10

My pre-loved RM mini Harley.


----------



## bagee

ladybug10 said:


> My pre-loved RM mini Harley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2206521



That's a very pretty shade of green! Congrats!


----------



## emilybug

RM bubblegum MAC Daddy and 3 RM pouches


----------



## bagee

emilybug said:


> RM bubblegum MAC Daddy and 3 RM pouches



Adorable!~ I didn't think it would that much?!!


----------



## Maybi

I have been cheating very badly on Coach... let me start with my Nordstrom cheats

1) Balenciaga in lagoon color - I love love this color, it's like a dark teal almost and great RGH!


----------



## Maybi

Next is another love for Balenciaga - 

2) Balenciaga in Gold SHW - not sure if this is quite love, still debating on this but had to snatch it.


----------



## Maybi

Cheat on another brand - Miss Prada

3) Prada Galleria Saffiano in purple


----------



## Maybi

Lastly ..

4.  Prada Gauffre Beige in Nylon


----------



## bagee

Maybi said:


> Lastly ..
> 
> 4.  Prada Gauffre Beige in Nylon



Nice! Those are some great cheats!!!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Maybi said:


> I have been cheating very badly on Coach... let me start with my Nordstrom cheats
> 
> 1) Balenciaga in lagoon color - I love love this color, it's like a dark teal almost and great RGH!


 


Maybi said:


> Next is another love for Balenciaga -
> 
> 2) Balenciaga in Gold SHW - not sure if this is quite love, still debating on this but had to snatch it.


 


Maybi said:


> Cheat on another brand - Miss Prada
> 
> 3) Prada Galleria Saffiano in purple


 


Maybi said:


> Lastly ..
> 
> 4. Prada Gauffre Beige in Nylon


 
Love it Girl!  Love your new bags,  Thanks Ms. Enabler enjoy them all


----------



## emilybug

bagee said:


> Adorable!~ I didn't think it would that much?!!




Yep, the Daddy holds a ton!


----------



## Weekend shopper

These are my cheats that I got . I can thank Maybi for letting me know which store still had the old style YSL Muse

These are my latest Gucci purchases



YSL Muse in Black love this bag thanks again May for letting me know


----------



## Weekend shopper

emilybug said:


> RM bubblegum MAC Daddy and 3 RM pouches


 
Love your Mac Daddy.  The color is gorgeous


----------



## QueenLouis

Maybi said:


> I have been cheating very badly on Coach... let me start with my Nordstrom cheats
> 
> 1) Balenciaga in lagoon color - I love love this color, it's like a dark teal almost and great RGH!



Cheaters never prosper!!

Except when it's a Lagon Bal.  I have a RH Velo in Lagon. Isn't it the best color!


----------



## Weekend shopper

QueenLouis said:


> Cheaters never prosper!!
> 
> Except when it's a Lagon Bal.  I have a RH Velo in Lagon. Isn't it the best color!


 
+1 add Chanel and LV also


----------



## Maybi

Hehehehe.... Cheating for good stuff... LOL


----------



## Weekend shopper

Maybi said:


> Hehehehe.... Cheating for good stuff... LOL


 
Nothing wrong with cheating now and then


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Maybi said:


> I have been cheating very badly on Coach... let me start with my Nordstrom cheats
> 
> 1) Balenciaga in lagoon color - I love love this color, it's like a dark teal almost and great RGH!


Tht heffa is smackin hotttttttt


----------



## whateve

Maybi said:


> I have been cheating very badly on Coach... let me start with my Nordstrom cheats
> 
> 1) Balenciaga in lagoon color - I love love this color, it's like a dark teal almost and great RGH!


This is my favorite Bal color! Yours looks gorgeous!


----------



## bagee

Weekend shopper said:


> These are my cheats that I got . I can thank Maybi for letting me know which store still had the old style YSL Muse
> 
> These are my latest Gucci purchases
> View attachment 2207928
> 
> 
> YSL Muse in Black love this bag thanks again May for letting me know



Love the Boston and the Muse.....arghh!


----------



## Weekend shopper

bagee said:


> Love the Boston and the Muse.....arghh!


 
Thank you


----------



## Maybi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Tht heffa is smackin hotttttttt


 
Thank you!!


----------



## Maybi

whateve said:


> This is my favorite Bal color! Yours looks gorgeous!


 
Thank you!!  I like it more and more


----------



## ecj*waxy

Weekend shopper said:


> YSL Muse in Black
> 
> http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...st-your-non-coach-purchases-here-ysl-muse.jpg



Oh, I like this!!!  It's beautiful!


----------



## Weekend shopper

ecj*waxy said:


> Oh, I like this!!!  It's beautiful!



Thank you


----------



## carterazo

Weekend shopper said:


> These are my cheats that I got . I can thank Maybi for letting me know which store still had the old style YSL Muse
> 
> These are my latest Gucci purchases
> View attachment 2207928
> 
> 
> YSL Muse in Black love this bag thanks again May for letting me know



That red bag is stunning?  What's her name?


----------



## Weekend shopper

carterazo said:


> That red bag is stunning?  What's her name?



Thank you It is called the Gucci Red Soho Boston


----------



## tannedsilk

Maybi said:


> I have been cheating very badly on Coach... let me start with my Nordstrom cheats
> 
> 1) Balenciaga in lagoon color - I love love this color, it's like a dark teal almost and great RGH!





Maybi said:


> Next is another love for Balenciaga -
> 
> 2) Balenciaga in Gold SHW - not sure if this is quite love, still debating on this but had to snatch it.





Maybi said:


> Cheat on another brand - Miss Prada
> 
> 3) Prada Galleria Saffiano in purple





Maybi said:


> Lastly ..
> 
> 4.  Prada Gauffre Beige in Nylon




Gorgeous!  Love the teal


----------



## tannedsilk

Weekend shopper said:


> These are my cheats that I got . I can thank Maybi for letting me know which store still had the old style YSL Muse
> 
> These are my latest Gucci purchases
> View attachment 2207928
> 
> 
> YSL Muse in Black love this bag thanks again May for letting me know



Lovely, just discovered the old style muse - saw a brown one in TJMaxx a few weeks back.  Enjoy


----------



## Weekend shopper

tannedsilk said:


> Lovely, just discovered the old style muse - saw a brown one in TJMaxx a few weeks back.  Enjoy



Thank you I would love to score another old style  Muse.  The new style is not my cup of tea. I have a TJMaxx in Costa Mesa which is near me.  I am going to check to see if they have any


----------



## tannedsilk

Weekend shopper said:


> Thank you I would love to score another old style  Muse.  The new style is not my cup of tea. I have a TJMaxx in Costa Mesa which is near me.  I am going to check to see if they have any



The runway stores have the higher end bags.  The store I saw the YSL in also had Stella McCartney, Chloe, D&G & Givenchy.


----------



## pinksprinkles8

Maybi said:


> I have been cheating very badly on Coach... let me start with my Nordstrom cheats
> 
> 1) Balenciaga in lagoon color - I love love this color, it's like a dark teal almost and great RGH!


 

 

I wonder if there is a velo in this combo..would love to find one. Congrats, it's a beauty!


----------



## Weekend shopper

tannedsilk said:


> The runway stores have the higher end bags.  The store I saw the YSL in also had Stella McCartney, Chloe, D&G & Givenchy.



I am going to call CM this morning and see if they are a runway store.  Thanks so much for the info


----------



## hthrs

Weekend shopper said:


> These are my cheats that I got . I can thank Maybi for letting me know which store still had the old style YSL Muse
> 
> These are my latest Gucci purchases
> View attachment 2207928
> 
> 
> YSL Muse in Black love this bag thanks again May for letting me know



Omg this is a gorgeous bag! Congrats!


----------



## Weekend shopper

hthrs said:


> Omg this is a gorgeous bag! Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney & Bourke Florentine satchel in RED.


----------



## sne3103

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Florentine satchel in RED.



O..M..G... Beautiful!!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Florentine satchel in RED.


 
Florentine is my favorite D&B style.  Congrats on your Red one she is a beauty


----------



## bagee

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Florentine satchel in RED.



Beautiful!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

sne3103 said:


> O..M..G... Beautiful!!!





Weekend shopper said:


> Florentine is my favorite D&B style.  Congrats on your Red one she is a beauty





bagee said:


> Beautiful!!



Thanks, y'all!!   :kiss:


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Florentine satchel in RED.



Love it!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Florentine satchel in RED.



Love that red! What a beautiful bag, congrats!


----------



## whateve

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Florentine satchel in RED.


That is the most perfect red!


----------



## houstonm2198

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Florentine satchel in RED.


Twins!  Don't you just love the leather?


----------



## princess69

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Florentine satchel in RED.


Time for me to get another Flo satchel - that's a great red!


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Florentine satchel in RED.


 
Nicely done Sarah! Now, you know the drill, hide it before SIU Mom sees it.

I just remember you already have a few other colors, so how many in total?


----------



## middie girl

Beautiful red satchel. I have the natural and the ocean. love this style!


----------



## Modemouth

I just ordered a natural one.  I love this bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

TooManyWantMore said:


> Love that red! What a beautiful bag, congrats!


Thanks!


whateve said:


> That is the most perfect red!


It really is!  Thanks.


houstonm2198 said:


> Twins!  Don't you just love the leather?


Yep!  


princess69 said:


> Time for me to get another Flo satchel - that's a great red!


You definitely need another one!


MaryBel said:


> Nicely done Sarah! Now, you know the drill, hide it before SIU Mom sees it.
> 
> I just remember you already have a few other colors, so how many in total?


That's #3, joining natural and bordeaux...







middie girl said:


> Beautiful red satchel. I have the natural and the ocean. love this style!


Me too!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> Love it!


You know it's all your fault!!


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> You know it's all your fault!!



I'm (not) sorry....


----------



## MiaBorsa

Brahmin "Rebecca" Tricolor hobo.      An oldie,  but goodie.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

My first RM bag - Regular MAC


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It really is!  Thanks.
> 
> Yep!
> 
> You definitely need another one!
> 
> That's #3, joining natural and bordeaux...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!!


Lovely


----------



## crissy11

Sadly my last Coach purchase was the coral Courtenay back in January - my Coach spending slowed down a lot since legacy became the focus. But I have purchased a few others:

MK turquoise Hamilton and matching wallet:




LV Azur NF:




And my absolute favorite - this one I bought in Italy - the softest Saffiano leather I've ever felt - with a Coach fob. The bag is Cocinelle.


----------



## whateve

crissy11 said:


> Sadly my last Coach purchase was the coral Courtenay back in January - my Coach spending slowed down a lot since legacy became the focus. But I have purchased a few others:
> 
> MK turquoise Hamilton and matching wallet:
> 
> View attachment 2211786
> 
> 
> LV Azur NF:
> 
> View attachment 2211788
> 
> 
> And my absolute favorite - this one I bought in Italy - the softest Saffiano leather I've ever felt - with a Coach fob. The bag is Cocinelle.
> 
> View attachment 2211789


I love them all but especially the green one. It is stunning!


----------



## middie girl

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin "Rebecca" Tricolor hobo.  An oldie, but goodie.


 beautiful set!


----------



## Caspin22

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin "Rebecca" Tricolor hobo.      An oldie,  but goodie.



So pretty!  Just a note that the Brahmin HQ and manufacturing plant is in Fairhaven, Massachusetts, the tiny town of 14,000 people where I grew up.  It's less than a mile from the house I grew up in.


----------



## teerash

Michael kors Hamilton in rose gold hardware with matching wallet...love


----------



## houstonm2198

teerash said:


> Michael kors Hamilton in rose gold hardware with matching wallet...love


Pretty!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Red YSL Muse


----------



## bagee

Weekend shopper said:


> Red YSL Muse


----------



## Weekend shopper

bagee said:


> Drool



Thank you


----------



## ecj*waxy

Weekend shopper said:


> Red YSL Muse


----------



## Weekend shopper

ecj*waxy said:


> Another one!!!  Okay lady...we need a collection pic!



Thank you   Will take a pic of my cheat collection this weekend.


----------



## ecj*waxy

Weekend shopper said:


> Thank you   Will take a pic of my cheat collection this weekend.


Cool!


----------



## Weekend shopper

ecj*waxy said:


> Cool!


 
Here is a group pic of my cheater bags.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Weekend shopper said:


> Red YSL Muse


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Weekend shopper said:


> Here is a group pic of my cheater bags.


----------



## Weekend shopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Dammmmmmn hawwwwwwwwwt.


 
Thanks Girl  I hope you got that bag you told me about!


----------



## shminbabe

I've been cheating on Coach with Rebecca Minkoff.  

Five bags in, and I've got to stop.


----------



## Weekend shopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Cheat on hun. Cheat on. Do ya damn thang. Love it


 

  I am cheater and I love it! LOL


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Weekend shopper said:


> I am cheater and I love it! LOL



An whn u cheat u do it  HIGH CLASS. I love it toooooo


----------



## Weekend shopper

shminbabe said:


> I've been cheating on Coach with Rebecca Minkoff.
> 
> Five bags in, and I've got to stop.


 
I have been cheating with her also  I went to her sample sale last month in LA and picked up a few bags.  I love that she has a variety of styles and colors to choose from   Congrats on your purchases


----------



## shminbabe

Weekend shopper said:


> I have been cheating with her also  I went to her sample sale last month in LA and picked up a few bags.  I love that she has a variety of styles and colors to choose from   Congrats on your purchases



Thank you.  (Where's the 'I feel guilty' emoticon?)  What did YOU  buy?  I'd love to hear about your RM bags.

I picked up the Morning After Bag mini in Almond with silver hw; the MAC clutch (full size) in Orange/silver hw from her Memorial Day sale.  I love this bag.  Then I picked up a black/gold hw Swing; a MAC Daddy in Grape with gold hw (so pretty, it just arrived!) and finally (and I really should NOT have done this but I really wanted it) a MAC clutch (full size) in Chocolate with silver hw.

And now I have to stop.  Really.

I haven't figured out how to upload photos but I LOVE seeing others' photos and I'd love to see/hear about your new bags.


----------



## Weekend shopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> An whn u cheat u do it HIGH CLASS. I love it toooooo


 
LOL! here is my pride and joy Muffin with my LV Delightful. She is going blind, and is on different meds, but I love her so much. She is my baby girl  I forgot to put it in my group pic.


----------



## sthrncin

Weekend shopper said:


> LOL! here is my pride and joy Muffin with my LV Delightful. She is going blind, and is on different meds, but I love her so much. She is my baby girl  I forgot to put it in my group pic.



Oh poor little girl. She's precious! Pretty bag too lol.


----------



## Weekend shopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> An whn u cheat u do it HIGH CLASS. I love it toooooo


 


shminbabe said:


> Thank you. (Where's the 'I feel guilty' emoticon?) What did YOU buy? I'd love to hear about your RM bags.
> 
> I picked up the Morning After Bag mini in Almond with silver hw; the MAC clutch (full size) in Orange/silver hw from her Memorial Day sale. I love this bag. Then I picked up a black/gold hw Swing; a MAC Daddy in Grape with gold hw (so pretty, it just arrived!) and finally (and I really should NOT have done this but I really wanted it) a MAC clutch (full size) in Chocolate with silver hw.
> 
> And now I have to stop. Really.
> 
> I haven't figured out how to upload photos but I LOVE seeing others' photos and I'd love to see/hear about your new bags.


 
Here are some of the bags that I got at her Sample Sale last month.


You picked up some great bags!  Mac Daddy in Grape  Do not feel guilty about treating yourself. I have been into purses since I was a little girl.  I have  friends who like to gamble, collect make-up etc, but purses has always been my thing. As long as you can afford to buy what you are getting and not going in debt behind it then buy it.  Congrats on getting some great bags


----------



## Weekend shopper

sthrncin said:


> Oh poor little girl. She's precious! Pretty bag too lol.


 
Thank you   I took her to an Eye Vet Specialist, who put her on drops for her eyes.  She was tested and unfortunately is not a candidate for cataract removal surgery.


----------



## ecj*waxy

Weekend shopper said:


> Here is a group pic of my cheater bags.


----------



## Weekend shopper

ecj*waxy said:


> Thank you for sharing!   Your "cheater" collection is beautiful!!!



Thank you


----------



## shminbabe

Weekend shopper said:


> LOL! here is my pride and joy Muffin with my LV Delightful. She is going blind, and is on different meds, but I love her so much. She is my baby girl  I forgot to put it in my group pic.



I loved seeing all your great bags!  Including your LV Delightful and your sweet little dog.  Thanks for posting you collection.  I love coming back to tPF and having a fun update!

I have to say that the Grape MAC Daddy is a gorgeous bag.  It's that glazed leather, which has a different scent than the soft leather that's more common in her bags.  This reminds of a pair of gloves my mother had years ago.  I'm amazed how _scent_ evokes such memory.

I'll bet you have a wonderful collection of bags in total!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Weekend shopper

shminbabe said:


> I loved seeing all your great bags!  Including your LV Delightful and your sweet little dog.  Thanks for posting you collection.  I love coming back to tPF and having a fun update!
> 
> I have to say that the Grape MAC Daddy is a gorgeous bag.  It's that glazed leather, which has a different scent than the soft leather that's more common in her bags.  This reminds of a pair of gloves my mother had years ago.  I'm amazed how _scent_ evokes such memory.
> 
> I'll bet you have a wonderful collection of bags in total!  Thanks for sharing.



Thank you


----------



## bagee

Oohhh lovely! Those Bostons and Muses are stunning! And your little doggy is adorable!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

bagee said:


> Oohhh lovely! Those Bostons and Muses are stunning! And your little doggy is adorable!!



Thank you she is something else


----------



## unfurling

I ended up springing for a Gucci the other day... Super amazing price, really unique bag, and patent leather (which I needed one of). Never owned a Gucci before but so far I'm happy I took a chance


----------



## bagee

unfurling said:


> I ended up springing for a Gucci the other day... Super amazing price, really unique bag, and patent leather (which I needed one of). Never owned a Gucci before but so far I'm happy I took a chance
> View attachment 2213073
> View attachment 2213074
> View attachment 2213075
> View attachment 2213076



Pretty! Is it black? It looks to have a deep purple coming out of it too?


----------



## sne3103

unfurling said:


> I ended up springing for a Gucci the other day... Super amazing price, really unique bag, and patent leather (which I needed one of). Never owned a Gucci before but so far I'm happy I took a chance
> View attachment 2213073
> View attachment 2213074
> View attachment 2213075
> View attachment 2213076



So pretty! Is it an oil slick leather? Do you mind saying how much you got it for? Thanks!


----------



## unfurling

bagee said:


> Pretty! Is it black? It looks to have a deep purple coming out of it too?



It's iridescent black patent  think it's called the Icon Bit bag!


----------



## unfurling

sne3103 said:


> So pretty! Is it an oil slick leather? Do you mind saying how much you got it for? Thanks!



Yes, it's an oil slick leather  I got it for a little less than 40% of the original retail price


----------



## bagee

unfurling said:


> It's iridescent black patent  think it's called the Icon Bit bag!



The color is so pretty! I bet it's stunning out in the sunlight! Congrats!


----------



## sne3103

unfurling said:


> Yes, it's an oil slick leather  I got it for a little less than 40% of the original retail price



Awesome..congrats!


----------



## Maybi

Weekend shopper said:


> Here is a group pic of my cheater bags.


----------



## Maybi

Weekend shopper said:


> LOL! here is my pride and joy Muffin with my LV Delightful. She is going blind, and is on different meds, but I love her so much. She is my baby girl  I forgot to put it in my group pic.


Awww Muffin is the star of that picture!  Love it!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Weekend shopper said:


> LOL! here is my pride and joy Muffin with my LV Delightful. She is going blind, and is on different meds, but I love her so much. She is my baby girl  I forgot to put it in my group pic.


She is too cute! 


unfurling said:


> I ended up springing for a Gucci the other day... Super amazing price, really unique bag, and patent leather (which I needed one of). Never owned a Gucci before but so far I'm happy I took a chance
> View attachment 2213073
> View attachment 2213074
> View attachment 2213075
> View attachment 2213076


Lovely bag! 


Weekend shopper said:


> Here is a group pic of my cheater bags.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Maybi said:


> Awww Muffin is the star of that picture!  Love it!



Thanks


----------



## Weekend shopper

Maybi said:


> Lol!  I love all of them!!  Collection is growing!!



Thanks







TooManyWantMore said:


> She is too cute!
> 
> Lovely bag!
> Thank you
> 
> Wow!


----------



## tannedsilk

Weekend shopper said:


> Here is a group pic of my cheater bags.


----------



## Weekend shopper

tannedsilk said:


> Now if you're going to cheat THAT's how it's done.  Fabulous collection.  Cheat on Sis, cheat on
> 
> You're killing me with the muse's
> 
> Muffin is such a cutie pie!



Thanks Sis


----------



## crazyforcoach09

tannedsilk said:


> Now if you're going to cheat THAT's how it's done.  Fabulous collection.  Cheat on Sis, cheat on
> 
> You're killing me with the muse's
> 
> Muffin is such a cutie pie!


This this


----------



## TooManyWantMore

My new LVoe! Speedy B in DE with matching Keep It Bracelet, Zippy Wallet, Cosmetic Pouch and LV Facettes Key Holder.


----------



## Weekend shopper

TooManyWantMore said:


> My new LVoe! Speedy B in DE with matching Keep It Bracelet, Zippy Wallet, Cosmetic Pouch and LV Facettes Key Holder.
> View attachment 2216562
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216563



Congrats on your haul


----------



## brightheart

TooManyWantMore said:


> My new LVoe! Speedy B in DE with matching Keep It Bracelet, Zippy Wallet, Cosmetic Pouch and LV Facettes Key Holder.
> View attachment 2216562
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216563


So gorgeous!!  Congrats!!


----------



## whateve

TooManyWantMore said:


> My new LVoe! Speedy B in DE with matching Keep It Bracelet, Zippy Wallet, Cosmetic Pouch and LV Facettes Key Holder.
> View attachment 2216562
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216563


Congratulations! Beautiful!


----------



## whateve

My ebay bargain! Two Brighton bags for $20 shipped.


----------



## bagee

whateve said:


> My ebay bargain! Two Brighton bags for $20 shipped.



Pretty!! And $20??? Nice score on both!!


----------



## bagee

TooManyWantMore said:


> My new LVoe! Speedy B in DE with matching Keep It Bracelet, Zippy Wallet, Cosmetic Pouch and LV Facettes Key Holder.
> View attachment 2216562
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216563



Happy for you...congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

whateve said:


> My ebay bargain! Two Brighton bags for $20 shipped.



Wow! What a great deal, Congrats


----------



## princess69

TooManyWantMore said:


> My new LVoe! Speedy B in DE with matching Keep It Bracelet, Zippy Wallet, Cosmetic Pouch and LV Facettes Key Holder.
> View attachment 2216562
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216563


Love this!  Congrats!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Weekend shopper said:


> Congrats on your haul





brightheart said:


> So gorgeous!!  Congrats!!





whateve said:


> Congratulations! Beautiful!





bagee said:


> Happy for you...congrats and enjoy!!!





princess69 said:


> Love this!  Congrats!



Thanks everyone! So very happy with this set. It's mine, sitting right there and I'm still drooling...I have serious bag issues, lol!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

whateve said:


> My ebay bargain! Two Brighton bags for $20 shipped.



$20 shipped!?! Great deal! Congrats on a great score!


----------



## trunkobags

Hi! New to the forum here but love my coaches!! My newest non coach is a Chloe paddington given to me this weekend. My SIL is cleaning out her bags and tossed a few my way.


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

My LV Red Emilie Wallet. Along with my 10 year Anniversary gift. My Gold Cartier Love Bracelet.  I'm way more excited about the bracelet than the wallet but figured I shouldn't do a bracelet only post. Lol.


----------



## farris2

TooManyWantMore said:


> My new LVoe! Speedy B in DE with matching Keep It Bracelet, Zippy Wallet, Cosmetic Pouch and LV Facettes Key Holder.
> View attachment 2216562
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216563



I've been waiting to see this haul!  it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> My LV Red Emilie Wallet. Along with my 10 year Anniversary gift. My Gold Cartier Love Bracelet. I'm way more excited about the bracelet than the wallet but figured I shouldn't do a bracelet only post. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2217238
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217239


 

Well DESERVED!!!!!!


----------



## farris2

whateve said:


> My ebay bargain! Two Brighton bags for $20 shipped.


Nice haul! Lovely.


trunkobags said:


> Hi! New to the forum here but love my coaches!! My newest non coach is a Chloe paddington given to me this weekend. My SIL is cleaning out her bags and tossed a few my way.


Ok that's an awesome gift. 


MIKOMEGMOM said:


> My LV Red Emilie Wallet. Along with my 10 year Anniversary gift. My Gold Cartier Love Bracelet.  I'm way more excited about the bracelet than the wallet but figured I shouldn't do a bracelet only post. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2217238
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217239


Wow so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> My LV Red Emilie Wallet. Along with my 10 year Anniversary gift. My Gold Cartier Love Bracelet.  I'm way more excited about the bracelet than the wallet but figured I shouldn't do a bracelet only post. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2217238
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217239


Both are lovely! Congrats and Happy Anniversary!


farris2 said:


> I've been waiting to see this haul!  it!



This is only part 1... Thanks!


----------



## tannedsilk

trunkobags said:


> Hi! New to the forum here but love my coaches!! My newest non coach is a* Chloe paddington *given to me this weekend. My SIL is cleaning out her bags and tossed a few my way.



I wouldn't mind having one of those tossed my way either.  Congrats!  That's a great SIL!



MIKOMEGMOM said:


> My LV Red Emilie Wallet. Along with my 10 year Anniversary gift. My Gold Cartier Love Bracelet.  I'm way more excited about the bracelet than the wallet but figured I shouldn't do a bracelet only post. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2217238
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217239



Gorgeous!  10 years should be celebrated big, some people don't make it to 10 days!  Brittany Spears i'm looking at you (and no I haven't forgotten!)


----------



## bagee

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> My LV Red Emilie Wallet. Along with my 10 year Anniversary gift. My Gold Cartier Love Bracelet.  I'm way more excited about the bracelet than the wallet but figured I shouldn't do a bracelet only post. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2217238
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217239



Congrats and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

Thanks Everyone. I am over the moon. Our Anniversary is not till August but Cartier kept increasing the price so we decided to buy now. 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Well DESERVED!!!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> farris2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice haul! Lovely.
> 
> Ok that's an awesome gift.
> 
> Wow so pretty! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TooManyWantMore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both are lovely! Congrats and Happy Anniversary!
> 
> 
> This is only part 1... Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> QUOTE=bagee;24790205]Congrats and Happy Anniversary!
Click to expand...




tannedsilk said:


> I wouldn't mind having one of those tossed my way either.  Congrats!  That's a great SIL!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!  10 years should be celebrated big, some people don't make it to 10 days!  Brittany Spears i'm looking at you (and no I haven't forgotten!)


----------



## whateve

bagee said:


> Pretty!! And $20??? Nice score on both!!





Weekend shopper said:


> Wow! What a great deal, Congrats





TooManyWantMore said:


> $20 shipped!?! Great deal! Congrats on a great score!





farris2 said:


> Nice haul! Lovely.


Thanks everyone! I wasn't looking for these but I checked a Coach seller's other items and the deal was too good to pass up. She spent $13.58 on shipping and there was a dime in one of the purses!


----------



## whateve

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> My LV Red Emilie Wallet. Along with my 10 year Anniversary gift. My Gold Cartier Love Bracelet.  I'm way more excited about the bracelet than the wallet but figured I shouldn't do a bracelet only post. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2217238
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217239


Happy anniversary! Beautiful bracelet!


----------



## Weekend shopper

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> My LV Red Emilie Wallet. Along with my 10 year Anniversary gift. My Gold Cartier Love Bracelet.  I'm way more excited about the bracelet than the wallet but figured I shouldn't do a bracelet only post. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2217238
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217239



Congrats both are beautiful


----------



## whateve

TooManyWantMore said:


> This is only part 1... Thanks!


Really? I can hardly wait to see what's next. 

How are you liking your new home? Do you miss Vegas at all?


----------



## TooManyWantMore

whateve said:


> Really? I can hardly wait to see what's next.
> 
> How are you liking your new home? Do you miss Vegas at all?



I'll post a pic in a minute (it's my avatar). Well, I love the area (so pretty here ) but I'm not very happy with our apartment. It's small but I'm okay with that, it's just a little dated and the person who lived here before us was not the cleanest person in the world. This is a small town and this was the best and newest place here though. We are hoping to rent a house after we learn the area a little better.


----------



## brightheart

TooManyWantMore said:


> I'll post a pic in a minute (it's my avatar). Well, I love the area (so pretty here ) but I'm not very happy with our apartment. It's small but I'm okay with that, it's just a little dated and the person who lived here before us was not the cleanest person in the world. This is a small town and this was the best and newest place here though. We are hoping to rent a house after we learn the area a little better.


 
I was wondering about you and Alabama as well, so thanks for the update!  Hopefully you guys can find a nice rental soon!


----------



## Weekend shopper

TooManyWantMore said:


> I'll post a pic in a minute (it's my avatar). Well, I love the area (so pretty here ) but I'm not very happy with our apartment. It's small but I'm okay with that, it's just a little dated and the person who lived here before us was not the cleanest person in the world. This is a small town and this was the best and newest place here though. We are hoping to rent a house after we learn the area a little better.



You got the Mono Delightfull bag twins. Congrats and enjoy


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Sorry...tech difficulties. But here she is...


----------



## AngelSlapsAlot

Weekend shopper said:


> Here is a group pic of my cheater bags.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

brightheart said:


> I was wondering about you and Alabama as well, so thanks for the update!  Hopefully you guys can find a nice rental soon!


 I really hope so! Our biggest problem is our little Chihuahua. Most people don't want to rent to people with animals. I guess I can understand from the owners perspective because some people really don't have their animals trained well and they can do some serious damage. My little girl even uses a litter box though and never ever chews on anything. We'll find something I'm sure...there are lots of beautiful homes here. 


Weekend shopper said:


> You got the Mono Delightfull bag twins. Congrats and enjoy


 I did! Isn't it just gorgeous! I've wanted this bag for a long time.


----------



## Weekend shopper

AngelSlapsAlot said:


> Awesome collection!  I think my fav is the Chanel!
> 
> I would eventually like a small black cross body Chanel, I've never researched them or know any names but I think I saw one I'd like in Vogue magazine sometime ago.



Thank you The Chanel is definitely my favorite


----------



## Weekend shopper

TooManyWantMore said:


> I really hope so! Our biggest problem is our little Chihuahua. Most people don't want to rent to people with animals. I guess I can understand from the owners perspective because some people really don't have their animals trained well and they can do some serious damage. My little girl even uses a litter box though and never ever chews on anything. We'll find something I'm sure...there are lots of beautiful homes here.
> 
> I did! Isn't it just gorgeous! I've wanted this bag for a long time.



I am so glad that you got it. It is such a comfortable bag. You are going to love carrying this one


----------



## Weekend shopper

TooManyWantMore said:


> Sorry...tech difficulties. But here she is...
> View attachment 2217397
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217398



Looks great on you


----------



## Weekend shopper

Here are my two latest cheats. Gucci Large Orange Sukey and Large Interlock hobo.


----------



## bagee

Weekend shopper said:


> Here are my two latest cheats. Gucci Large Orange Sukey and Large Interlock hobo.


----------



## pinksprinkles8

Weekend shopper said:


> Here are my two latest cheats. Gucci Large Orange Sukey and Large Interlock hobo.


----------



## Weekend shopper

bagee said:


> I'm going to have to quit looking at this thread! Congrats!





pinksprinkles8 said:


> Gorgeous Sukey and hobo..... your handbag closet must be like handbag heaven



Thank you both


----------



## Weekend shopper

bagee said:


> I'm going to have to quit looking at this thread! Congrats!





pinksprinkles8 said:


> Gorgeous Sukey and hobo..... your handbag closet must be like handbag heaven



Thank you both Purses are definitely my vice. Lol


----------



## bagee

Weekend shopper said:


> Thank you both Purses are definitely my vice. Lol



It's a nice vice though and I agree with the poster that said your closet must look like handbag heaven!!!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

bagee said:


> It's a nice vice though and I agree with the poster that said your closet must look like handbag heaven!!!!


 
Thank you I may cheat but I will never give up my love for Coach. CforC told me about a great bag called the Avery that is at the outlet now. It is super comfortable and the leather is really soft.   The green one is my favorite color that it comes in.  Go check it out if you get a chance.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Weekend shopper said:


> Looks great on you


Thank you! 


Weekend shopper said:


> Here are my two latest cheats. Gucci Large Orange Sukey and Large Interlock hobo.


----------



## Weekend shopper

TooManyWantMore said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Very nice!


 
Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Weekend shopper said:


> Here are my two latest cheats. Gucci Large Orange Sukey and Large Interlock hobo.


----------



## bagee

Weekend shopper said:


> Thank you I may cheat but I will never give up my love for Coach. CforC told me about a great bag called the Avery that is at the outlet now. It is super comfortable and the leather is really soft.   The green one is my favorite color that it comes in.  Go check it out if you get a chance.



There is no outlet in this state!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Weekend shopper said:


> Thank you


Yo. I hve gucci outlet hook up. Call me later


----------



## Weekend shopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I lovvvvvvve the one wit tan strap



Thank you


----------



## Weekend shopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yo. I hve gucci outlet hook up. Call me later



That would be nice. It has been years since I went to the one in Cabazon. Would love to know what they have


----------



## Weekend shopper

bagee said:


> There is no outlet in this state!



Oh no I am so sorry I didn't know.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Weekend shopper said:


> That would be nice. It has been years since I went to the one in Cabazon. Would love to know what they have



Will holla after i eat. EST. lolol


----------



## Weekend shopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Will holla after i eat. EST. lolol



Thanks


----------



## farris2

whateve said:


> Thanks everyone! I wasn't looking for these but I checked a Coach seller's other items and the deal was too good to pass up. She spent $13.58 on shipping and there was a dime in one of the purses!



Wow! She must have wanted them gone. Good for you


----------



## whateve

TooManyWantMore said:


> I'll post a pic in a minute (it's my avatar). Well, I love the area (so pretty here ) but I'm not very happy with our apartment. It's small but I'm okay with that, it's just a little dated and the person who lived here before us was not the cleanest person in the world. This is a small town and this was the best and newest place here though. We are hoping to rent a house after we learn the area a little better.





TooManyWantMore said:


> Sorry...tech difficulties. But here she is...
> View attachment 2217397
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217398


Beautiful! Are you getting rid of any more Coach now that you have all these LVs? 

I bet it is nice to live in a place where there are plants. What I hate most about the desert is the lack of greenery. I hope you find a better house. I hate having to deal with someone else's dirt.


----------



## farris2

TooManyWantMore said:


> Sorry...tech difficulties. But here she is...
> View attachment 2217397
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217398


----------



## TooManyWantMore

whateve said:


> Beautiful! Are you getting rid of any more Coach now that you have all these LVs?
> 
> I bet it is nice to live in a place where there are plants. What I hate most about the desert is the lack of greenery. I hope you find a better house. I hate having to deal with someone else's dirt.


 I have a much smaller Coach collection now and I like that it is. There are only a couple more LV that I'd love to have but there's no rush on them. I have the ones now that I loved the most...well maybe not, that Speedy B 30 Empreinte is really gorgeous!

I really love how green it is here. I enjoy cloudy days and watching the cloud formations. I love listening to the insects here at night and I missed tall trees...it's funny how much smaller trees are in the desert, lol. It's humid here but not as much as it was where I'm from in NC. If we could find a nice house...it would be perfect here. 


farris2 said:


>


 I know! She's gorgeous...


----------



## coachgirl555

TooManyWantMore said:


> My new LVoe! Speedy B in DE with matching Keep It Bracelet, Zippy Wallet, Cosmetic Pouch and LV Facettes Key Holder.
> View attachment 2216562
> 
> 
> View attachment 2216563


 


TooManyWantMore said:


> Sorry...tech difficulties. But here she is...
> View attachment 2217397
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217398


 
Love both.... Congrats & I know you will enjoy them...!!!!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

coachgirl555 said:


> Love both.... Congrats & I know you will enjoy them...!!!!


 Thanks! I'm very happy with them. Can't seem to put the Speedy B away but I love the Delightful just as much. I hope to have them for many years to come.


----------



## coachaddict713

Unfortunately the recent coach collections over the past year haven't done much for me so I took the plunge and bought my first non coach bag in 8 years:

Michael Kors Hamilton in Turquoise. Not 100% sold on the color since it looked so much more vibrant online but ill give it a few more days before I decide for sure


----------



## whateve

coachaddict713 said:


> Unfortunately the recent coach collections over the past year haven't done much for me so I took the plunge and bought my first non coach bag in 8 years:
> 
> Michael Kors Hamilton in Turquoise. Not 100% sold on the color since it looked so much more vibrant online but ill give it a few more days before I decide for sure
> View attachment 2218198


The color looks beautiful!


----------



## Weekend shopper

coachaddict713 said:


> Unfortunately the recent coach collections over the past year haven't done much for me so I took the plunge and bought my first non coach bag in 8 years:
> 
> Michael Kors Hamilton in Turquoise. Not 100% sold on the color since it looked so much more vibrant online but ill give it a few more days before I decide for sure
> View attachment 2218198



Congrats your Turquoise Hamilton is gorgeous


----------



## TooManyWantMore

coachaddict713 said:


> Unfortunately the recent coach collections over the past year haven't done much for me so I took the plunge and bought my first non coach bag in 8 years:
> 
> Michael Kors Hamilton in Turquoise. Not 100% sold on the color since it looked so much more vibrant online but ill give it a few more days before I decide for sure
> View attachment 2218198



Oh, beautiful color! Congrats!


----------



## princess69

coachaddict713 said:


> Unfortunately the recent coach collections over the past year haven't done much for me so I took the plunge and bought my first non coach bag in 8 years:
> 
> Michael Kors Hamilton in Turquoise. Not 100% sold on the color since it looked so much more vibrant online but ill give it a few more days before I decide for sure
> View attachment 2218198


Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## KSuzuki

My new baby girl, LOVE the vibrant color!!


----------



## pinksprinkles8

Weekend shopper said:


> That would be nice. It has been years since I went to the one in Cabazon. Would love to know what they have


 
You know that the outlet in San Marcos does send the stuff for $10.00 shipping. They are even willing to send to Canada, which surprises me (well, for a whole lot more, but I can't complain ). And there is an SA that will send you pics of what stuff they're getting (I think they are also posted in the shopping thread in the Gucci section).


----------



## pinksprinkles8

KSuzuki said:


> My new baby girl, LOVE the vibrant color!!


 
Love this!!! So gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Weekend shopper

pinksprinkles8 said:


> You know that the outlet in San Marcos does send the stuff for $10.00 shipping. They are even willing to send to Canada, which surprises me (well, for a whole lot more, but I can't complain ). And there is an SA that will send you pics of what stuff they're getting (I think they are also posted in the shopping thread in the Gucci section).



Thank you for the tip I am definitely going to look into this and check out the Gucci shopping thread


----------



## Weekend shopper

KSuzuki said:


> My new baby girl, LOVE the vibrant color!!



Your new baby is gorgeous  Congrats


----------



## MiaBorsa

MBMJ "Fran" in praline.     Thank you, Bloomies F&F sale.


----------



## missemily

I am looking to branch out from Coach. I am looking at the Reed Krakoff hobo or LV Neverfull MM.. Does anyone have either of these bags to give me some feedback? Thanks in advance!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

KSuzuki said:


> My new baby girl, LOVE the vibrant color!!


 So pretty! 


MiaBorsa said:


> MBMJ "Fran" in praline.     Thank you, Bloomies F&F sale.


  Gorgeous!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

missemily said:


> I am looking to branch out from Coach. I am looking at the Reed Krakoff hobo or LV Neverfull MM.. Does anyone have either of these bags to give me some feedback? Thanks in advance!


 I have the RDK Hobo and it's gorgeous but I will say that I think the leather is a little more delicate than I'd like. The Neverfull is a great bag and I think the MM is perfect. Some have had cracking issues on the DE print though. I think the Ikat NF's are beautiful, I'd love to have the pink one. Hope that helps some.


----------



## bcolada20

MiaBorsa said:


> MBMJ "Fran" in praline.     Thank you, Bloomies F&F sale.



LOVE this bag!! Mbmj has so many nice bags...definitely gonna save up and get one of these next! Or something else from the mbmj line...


----------



## MiaBorsa

TooManyWantMore said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks!



bcolada20 said:


> LOVE this bag!! Mbmj has so many nice bags...definitely gonna save up and get one of these next! Or something else from the mbmj line...



This is my first MBMJ, but it won't be my LAST!!     Thanks for your kindness.


----------



## bagee

MiaBorsa said:


> MBMJ "Fran" in praline.     Thank you, Bloomies F&F sale.



Gorgeous! Love the color!


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> MBMJ "Fran" in praline.     Thank you, Bloomies F&F sale.



Love this bag!  I've considered a "Fran" many times, but could never decide on which color.  The leather is so nice and I think the size of this bag is just perfect.  Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

bagee said:


> Gorgeous! Love the color!


Thank you!  I love the color, too!   


handbags4me said:


> Love this bag!  I've considered a "Fran" many times, but could never decide on which color.  The leather is so nice and I think the size of this bag is just perfect.  Congrats!



Thank you!!  I have to say, looking at most department store online photos of "Fran", she doesn't look very appealing.  I started looking at the TPF member's pics of their Fran bags and decided to go for it!!  (This board is so dangerous!!)


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Had one more to show up today. My pre-loved Galliera PM!


----------



## KSuzuki

pinksprinkles8 said:


> Love this!!! So gorgeous! Congrats!





Weekend shopper said:


> Your new baby is gorgeous  Congrats





TooManyWantMore said:


> So pretty!
> Gorgeous!


Thank you!! So so happy!!


----------



## VeraBradley2013

*Went To Disney On Vacation, So Of Course On The Way Home We Had To Stop At The Outlet Mall.

Found A Few Small Goodies That Were Marked 65% Off Retail.

Couldn't Decide Which Color I Wanted, So They Both Came Home With Me! *


----------



## whateve

TooManyWantMore said:


> Had one more to show up today. My pre-loved Galliera PM!
> View attachment 2219040


Gorgeous! Did you get this on ebay?


----------



## TooManyWantMore

whateve said:


> Gorgeous! Did you get this on ebay?



Thank you! I did and from a tPF'er...very small world, my last two purchases were from members.


----------



## sne3103

VeraBradley2013 said:


> *Went To Disney On Vacation, So Of Course On The Way Home We Had To Stop At The Outlet Mall.
> 
> Found A Few Small Goodies That Were Marked 65% Off Retail.
> 
> Couldn't Decide Which Color I Wanted, So They Both Came Home With Me! *



Cute!


----------



## whateve

TooManyWantMore said:


> Thank you! I did and from a tPF'er...very small world, my last two purchases were from members.


I am afraid to buy anything very expensive on ebay. The most I've ever spent on ebay was $200 and I'll probably never do that again. I don't think I have ever bought anything from a tpf'er, or at least they didn't tell me.

Are you hanging around the LV forum these days?

Is there any shopping near you these days or do you have to do everything online?


----------



## TooManyWantMore

whateve said:


> I am afraid to buy anything very expensive on ebay. The most I've ever spent on ebay was $200 and I'll probably never do that again. I don't think I have ever bought anything from a tpf'er, or at least they didn't tell me.
> 
> Are you hanging around the LV forum these days?
> 
> Is there any shopping near you these days or do you have to do everything online?



Addy and Lee IMO are great authenticators and will take a look for you if you provide the info that they need to authenticate it. I'm not sure how many tPF'ers I've bought from, it would be interesting to see how we are all connected, lol! 
The closest Coach or Louis Vuitton store is a little over an hour away in Birmingham.  This was part of the reason why I bought my 2 new bags before my move...that and the price increase. I really enjoyed and will miss driving 20 minutes and having the option of multiple Coach, LV and dept stores. I like to try on the bags I'm interested in so I know my collection is slowing to a stop.  I'm totally okay with that though. I love the bags that I have right now and don't want or need any more. I'm going to get a few accessories that I've been needing and I'm done. I do have on more pre-loved bag on the way and that's it for a long while. 
I'm am over in LV a lot more. There's so much info, pictures and mods of bags that I have and others that I'm dreaming about so it's been very helpful.


----------



## ecj*waxy

MiaBorsa said:


> MBMJ "Fran" in praline.     Thank you, Bloomies F&F sale.


This is beautiful!!!  It looks like my favorite type of leather...soft and smooshy!


----------



## donnaoh

Dooney Convertible Hobo:






[/URL]





[/URL]


----------



## TooManyWantMore

donnaoh said:


> Dooney Convertible Hobo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Beautiful! The leather looks amazing!


----------



## Maybi

missemily said:


> I am looking to branch out from Coach. I am looking at the Reed Krakoff hobo or LV Neverfull MM.. Does anyone have either of these bags to give me some feedback? Thanks in advance!


Don't have Reed but do have 4 NF, needeless to say I'm very biased on NF.  Very very durable, light and all around great tote!


----------



## Maybi

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> My LV Red Emilie Wallet. Along with my 10 year Anniversary gift. My Gold Cartier Love Bracelet.  I'm way more excited about the bracelet than the wallet but figured I shouldn't do a bracelet only post. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 2217238
> 
> 
> View attachment 2217239


Twins on wallet!  Love both of them!


----------



## Maybi

Weekend shopper said:


> Here are my two latest cheats. Gucci Large Orange Sukey and Large Interlock hobo.


----------



## Maybi

coachaddict713 said:


> Unfortunately the recent coach collections over the past year haven't done much for me so I took the plunge and bought my first non coach bag in 8 years:
> 
> Michael Kors Hamilton in Turquoise. Not 100% sold on the color since it looked so much more vibrant online but ill give it a few more days before I decide for sure
> View attachment 2218198


Gorgeous color!


----------



## Maybi

Weekend shopper said:


> Thank you I may cheat but I will never give up my love for Coach. CforC told me about a great bag called the Avery that is at the outlet now. It is super comfortable and the leather is really soft.   The green one is my favorite color that it comes in.  Go check it out if you get a chance.


Lol... Hehe. Both enablers!


----------



## ltbag

I have always been a ferragamo fan and used to buy quite a bit of it when I lived in nyc.  It is not as available in Michigan (although there is a small Ferragamo store at one of the malls here) so I peruse ebay from time to time to see if I can find something interesting.  I really scored on this beautiful unused pair of purses.  I got them for a fraction of what they would have sold for new.  Meet my two new beauties.


----------



## lovemyzoes

donnaoh said:


> Dooney Convertible Hobo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


 love this, is this purse on sale anywhere, I must have it.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Maybi said:


> Lol... Hehe. Both enablers!



Hey Ms. Enabler get ready for Monday


----------



## Weekend shopper

Maybi said:


> Twins on both!!  Love it!!



Thanks the Orange Sukey is getting used today



ltbag said:


> I have always been a ferragamo fan and used to buy quite a bit of it when I lived in nyc.  It is not as available in Michigan (although there is a small Ferragamo store at one of the malls here) so I peruse ebay from time to time to see if I can find something interesting.  I really scored on this beautiful unused pair of purses.  I got them for a fraction of what they would have sold for new.  Meet my two new beauties.



Both are beautiful!  Congrats


----------



## Maybi

Weekend shopper said:


> Hey Ms. Enabler get ready for Monday


I'm there!  I took a vacation day!!  Lol.  I want to hit the other place at noon and your other place at 1pm.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Maybi said:


> I'm there!  I took a vacation day!!  Lol.  I want to hit the other place at noon and your other place at 1pm.


I am jealous gals. Lol. Have fun


----------



## carinas

My very first RM. Love it!


----------



## whateve

carinas said:


> My very first RM. Love it!


Gorgeous color!


----------



## Maybi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am jealous gals. Lol. Have fun


Come down!  Next vacay Socal!!


----------



## Maybi

carinas said:


> My very first RM. Love it!


Love it, Congrats!  Bag twin!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

ltbag said:


> I have always been a ferragamo fan and used to buy quite a bit of it when I lived in nyc.  It is not as available in Michigan (although there is a small Ferragamo store at one of the malls here) so I peruse ebay from time to time to see if I can find something interesting.  I really scored on this beautiful unused pair of purses.  I got them for a fraction of what they would have sold for new.  Meet my two new beauties.


 You have great taste in bags! Beautiful pair! 


carinas said:


> My very first RM. Love it!


Lovely bag, gorgeous color! Congrats!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Maybi said:


> Come down!  Next vacay Socal!!



Going to try n cone to SD n jan


----------



## carinas

whateve said:


> Gorgeous color!



Thank You!



Maybi said:


> Love it, Congrats!  Bag twin!



Thank You!



TooManyWantMore said:


> Lovely bag, gorgeous color! Congrats!



Thank You!


----------



## soisaucer

I got this RM Quilted Affair for Mother's Day and am in love! I'm usually a vintage bag kind of girl but this spring I've branched out with this and a watermelon perforated penny. I have to say, adding some color is FUN!


----------



## KSuzuki

carinas said:


> My very first RM. Love it!



Love this beauty! Congrats!!


----------



## donnaoh

TooManyWantMore said:


> Beautiful! The leather looks amazing!


The leather is amazing! it is softening up now and the 'ears' are drooping a bit and it is so cute!


----------



## Caspin22

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Going to try n cone to SD n jan



Not far from Phoenix...we have 3 outlets here!


----------



## Esquared72

Bought my very first Bal. Wheee! Anthracite mGSH City. 
View attachment 2221683


----------



## Weekend shopper

soisaucer said:


> I got this RM Quilted Affair for Mother's Day and am in love! I'm usually a vintage bag kind of girl but this spring I've branched out with this and a watermelon perforated penny. I have to say, adding some color is FUN!



Congrats bag twins the color and details are gorgeous on this bag.


----------



## Weekend shopper

eehlers said:


> Bought my very first Bal. Wheee! Anthracite mGSH City.
> View attachment 2221683



Congrats on your new beauty and your first Bal


----------



## Weekend shopper

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am jealous gals. Lol. Have fun



Thanks heard that you will be coming to SoCal in Jan. Looking forward to it


----------



## Weekend shopper

carinas said:


> My very first RM. Love it!



Very pretty!  Congrats


----------



## soisaucer

Weekend shopper said:


> Congrats bag twins the color and details are gorgeous on this bag.



Thanks! And another thanks because your avi has inspired me to dig around and find some Social D


----------



## Weekend shopper

soisaucer said:


> Thanks! And another thanks because your avi has inspired me to dig around and find some Social D


 

Glad to see another Social D fan


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Canderson22 said:


> Not far from Phoenix...we have 3 outlets here!


Reallllly. My besttttie of 32 yrs just moved to SD so i mustttttt go visit. Lolololol


----------



## brightheart

Sooooo excited about my new Kate Spade Grove Court Maise!!  This is my first blue bag ever!


----------



## whateve

brightheart said:


> Sooooo excited about my new Kate Spade Grove Court Maise!!  This is my first blue bag ever!


This bag is adorable!


----------



## whateve

soisaucer said:


> I got this RM Quilted Affair for Mother's Day and am in love! I'm usually a vintage bag kind of girl but this spring I've branched out with this and a watermelon perforated penny. I have to say, adding some color is FUN!


I love everything about this!


----------



## princess69

eehlers said:


> Bought my very first Bal. Wheee! Anthracite mGSH City.
> View attachment 2221683


OMG gorgeous!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

eehlers said:


> Bought my very first Bal. Wheee! Anthracite mGSH City.
> View attachment 2221683



 Gorgeous, love the color!


----------



## middie girl

brightheart said:


> Sooooo excited about my new Kate Spade Grove Court Maise!! This is my first blue bag ever!


 Beautiful bag! Love Kate Spade and love that color.


----------



## brightheart

whateve said:


> This bag is adorable!





middie girl said:


> Beautiful bag! Love Kate Spade and love that color.



Thank you!!!  I can't wait to move in tomorrow!


----------



## ltbag

eehlers said:


> Bought my very first Bal. Wheee! Anthracite mGSH City.
> View attachment 2221683



Congrats!  Gorgeous!  I have been a bal addict since 2006 (Bal is my main squeeze purse brand ) and  my guess is that this will not be your last bal.


----------



## carinas

Weekend shopper said:


> Very pretty!  Congrats





KSuzuki said:


> Love this beauty! Congrats!!



Thank You, Ladies!


----------



## carinas

eehlers said:


> Bought my very first Bal. Wheee! Anthracite mGSH City.
> View attachment 2221683



Gorgeous! It's been on my wishlist like forever...


----------



## coachaddict713

Ended up returning the Turquoise Hamilton and bought this beauty! Sooooo perfect for a summer bag or a pop of color anytime


----------



## amy1677

brightheart said:


> Sooooo excited about my new Kate Spade Grove Court Maise!!  This is my first blue bag ever!



Love it! Love Kate spade! Congrats!


----------



## whateve

coachaddict713 said:


> Ended up returning the Turquoise Hamilton and bought this beauty! Sooooo perfect for a summer bag or a pop of color anytime
> 
> View attachment 2222770


Gorgeous color! Is this zinnia?


----------



## coachaddict713

whateve said:


> Gorgeous color! Is this zinnia?



This is neon pink but they did have a zinnia Selma and after looking at them side by side I noticed they're nearly the same


----------



## whateve

coachaddict713 said:


> This is neon pink but they did have a zinnia Selma and after looking at them side by side I noticed they're nearly the same


Thanks! MK doesn't seem to change colors as often as Coach, or reuse color names to confuse us! I have a zinnia MK. After I got it, I saw the turquoise and wondered if I should have gotten that one instead, but after seeing you exchange turquoise for pink, I probably made the right choice.


----------



## carterazo

brightheart said:


> Sooooo excited about my new Kate Spade Grove Court Maise!!  This is my first blue bag ever!



What a gorgeous shade of blue.  love a classic shape in a modern color.  Enjoy!


----------



## brightheart

carterazo said:


> What a gorgeous shade of blue.  love a classic shape in a modern color.  Enjoy!


 
Thank you!!  I saw a cream/yellow version at Nordstrom and was drawn to the shape, but not the color.  When I googled it, I found the blue and immediately fell in love.  I found this one on eBay.  



amy1677 said:


> Love it! Love Kate spade! Congrats!


Thanks!!  I have a Kate Spade wallet and it's held up really well to daily use!  It has the same pebbly leather look (but I think it's the Cobble Hill line).  So I'm hoping this bag will hold up well too!


----------



## Esquared72

Weekend shopper said:


> Congrats on your new beauty and your first Bal





princess69 said:


> OMG gorgeous!





TooManyWantMore said:


> Gorgeous, love the color!





ltbag said:


> Congrats!  Gorgeous!  I have been a bal addict since 2006 (Bal is my main squeeze purse brand ) and  my guess is that this will not be your last bal.





carinas said:


> Gorgeous! It's been on my wishlist like forever...



Thanks, everyone.  I love it and can't wait to carry it - fingers crossed that I haven't sparked a whole new addiction.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

My last bag for a while, Galliera PM (pre-owned) in DA and the matching Zippy Wallet.


----------



## farris2

TooManyWantMore said:


> My last bag for a while, Galliera PM (pre-owned) in DA and the matching Zippy Wallet.
> View attachment 2224635



Congrats! I love all of your LV purchases!


----------



## bostongirl19

I was broke when I fell in love with Coach, so I only have one non-Coach bag from then; my lovely Ralph Lauren hobo bag that I carried all last winter. 'Twas a gift from my mum, actually.


----------



## katev

I was really excited to come across my olive suede and croc embossed "Made in Italy" Furla bag on ebay recently (see the link below) because I had never seen another one like it. 

I've posted pics of it before, but I found mine NWOT at the thrift store for only $15 and it has since become one of my all-time favorite winter bags. 

The ebay listing is NWT and states that it originally cost $605. They are asking $310 OBO - but the ebay bag is missing the long strap so it may not really be new. But I usually take the long strap off of mine anyway because it is very long. 

It's a really big bag but it's great and it was my first Furla - I love Italian leather! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221233549100?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D221233549100%26_rdc%3D1


----------



## Maybi

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am jealous gals. Lol. Have fun


 
Oh my goodness, this is gonna be one big parrrttaaayyy!!!


----------



## Maybi

coachaddict713 said:


> Ended up returning the Turquoise Hamilton and bought this beauty! Sooooo perfect for a summer bag or a pop of color anytime
> 
> View attachment 2222770


 
Very cute and love the color!


----------



## Maybi

eehlers said:


> Bought my very first Bal. Wheee! Anthracite mGSH City.
> View attachment 2221683


 
Congrats!!


----------



## tonij2000

That's a nice bag!


----------



## coachgirl555

TooManyWantMore said:


> My last bag for a while, Galliera PM (pre-owned) in DA and the matching Zippy Wallet.
> View attachment 2224635


 
Congrats.....!!
LOVE them.................!!!!
ENJOY


----------



## coachgirl555

katev said:


> I was really excited to come across my olive suede and croc embossed "Made in Italy" Furla bag on ebay recently (see the link below) because I had never seen another one like it.
> 
> I've posted pics of it before, but I found mine NWOT at the thrift store for only $15 and it has since become one of my all-time favorite winter bags.
> 
> The ebay listing is NWT and states that it originally cost $605. They are asking $310 OBO - but the ebay bag is missing the long strap so it may not really be new. But I usually take the long strap off of mine anyway because it is very long.
> 
> It's a really big bag but it's great and it was my first Furla - I love Italian leather!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/22123354910...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=221233549100&_rdc=1


 
Very nice ... congrats!


----------



## ecj*waxy

TooManyWantMore said:


> My last bag for a while, Galliera PM (pre-owned) in DA and the matching Zippy Wallet.
> View attachment 2224635


This is a beautiful set! Congratulations!  I really want something in Azur.


----------



## ecj*waxy

Louis Vuitton Rose Pop Vernis Alma....finally mine!


----------



## Weekend shopper

ecj*waxy said:


> Louis Vuitton Rose Pop Vernis Alma....finally mine!



Gorgeous!  Love it, Congrats and enjoy this beauty


----------



## ecj*waxy

Weekend shopper said:


> Gorgeous!  Love it, Congrats and enjoy this beauty


Thank you!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

farris2 said:


> Congrats! I love all of your LV purchases!


 Thanks! I'm so very happy with my collection so far. 


katev said:


> I was really excited to come across my olive suede and croc embossed "Made in Italy" Furla bag on ebay recently (see the link below) because I had never seen another one like it.
> 
> I've posted pics of it before, but I found mine NWOT at the thrift store for only $15 and it has since become one of my all-time favorite winter bags.
> 
> The ebay listing is NWT and states that it originally cost $605. They are asking $310 OBO - but the ebay bag is missing the long strap so it may not really be new. But I usually take the long strap off of mine anyway because it is very long.
> 
> It's a really big bag but it's great and it was my first Furla - I love Italian leather!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/22123354910...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=221233549100&_rdc=1


 This is so unique, very pretty! Congrats! 


coachgirl555 said:


> Congrats.....!!
> LOVE them.................!!!!
> ENJOY


 Thank you! I'm going to do my best to. 


ecj*waxy said:


> This is a beautiful set! Congratulations!  I really want something in Azur.


 Thank you! I really love this print and this is one of my favorite styles in Azur (and the Speedy). You totally should, it's a gorgeous print for summer! 


ecj*waxy said:


> Louis Vuitton Rose Pop Vernis Alma....finally mine!


 SO pretty!!! Love this style and this color... Big congrats, she's beautiful!


----------



## ecj*waxy

TooManyWantMore said:


> SO pretty!!! Love this style and this color... Big congrats, she's beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Louis Vuitton Ikat Neverfull MM in Rose Velours


----------



## Maybi

Okay I've been busy with another brand - sorry Coach 

Here's a couple of the goodies I got with this other C - brand


----------



## Maybi

And here's a couple more of the other C- brand


----------



## Maybi

ecj*waxy said:


> Louis Vuitton Rose Pop Vernis Alma....finally mine!


 
Congrats, it's soo pretty!!


----------



## Maybi

TooManyWantMore said:


> Louis Vuitton Ikat Neverfull MM in Rose Velours
> View attachment 2232467


 
COngrats, love love the IKAT.  Welcome to our mini-club


----------



## ecj*waxy

Maybi said:


> Congrats, it's soo pretty!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## QueenLouis

I don't usually post in this thread, but I just found something that could possibly replace my Coach/bag obsession... Trollbeads. Here's my first bracelet creation...


----------



## bagee

QueenLouis said:


> I don't usually post in this thread, but I just found something that could possibly replace my Coach/bag obsession... Trollbeads. Here's my first bracelet creation...
> 
> View attachment 2241206
> View attachment 2241207
> 
> View attachment 2241208



Nice!!


----------



## CA-Anonymous

OMG, I guess the saying is true, "Never Say Never"....I never thought I would ever cheat on Coach but I just bought my first Non-Coach bag (well I did have a short torrid affair with LV a few years back) since my college days many moons ago.... 
I have been in love with the Saffiano leather since Coach brought it out last season and I've been patiently waiting for a purple color to come out, and what did I see this morning at the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale website, but a MK travel tote in purple (official color name= Iris) Saffiano leather...I pulled the trigger and of course had to get the matching wallet because I'm OCD like that....will post pics. When I receive them!  I'm feeling a little frisky for cheating for only the second time...sorry Coach, I hope you'll forgive me!!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Maybi said:


> Okay I've been busy with another brand - sorry Coach
> 
> Here's a couple of the goodies I got with this other C - brand





Maybi said:


> And here's a couple more of the other C- brand


Everything is gorgeous! 


QueenLouis said:


> I don't usually post in this thread, but I just found something that could possibly replace my Coach/bag obsession... Trollbeads. Here's my first bracelet creation...
> 
> View attachment 2241206
> View attachment 2241207
> 
> View attachment 2241208



So pretty!


----------



## ltbag

Removing my curry day pics too low res


----------



## bagee

ltbag said:


> My new Balenciaga GSH curry day.  Excuse the lowres photos I am still traveling and on mobile



That chair looks just like the one you have at home! :what:


----------



## ltbag

bagee said:


> That chair looks just like the one you have at home! :what:



Took these pics last week they were sitting on my phone.  I am out of town now but have my phone with me obviously.    I Didn't take them with my good camera.  I had just remembered that I never posted them.  But I am removing them, they are too low res and no point posting them in this thread.


----------



## bcolada20

B. Makowsky Kayla satchel....been cheating on Coach the last couple weeks with her. 

One of the 3 bags I own that isn't a Coach. Got it a couple yrs ago during a Nordstroms anniversary sale. The leather is sooo soft, even more so than my Katarina! 

I'm not the biggest fan of this designer, but I love the little details and that I can hold it satchel style and over my shoulder!


----------



## whateve

bcolada20 said:


> B. Makowsky Kayla satchel....been cheating on Coach the last couple weeks with her.
> 
> One of the 3 bags I own that isn't a Coach. Got it a couple yrs ago during a Nordstroms anniversary sale. The leather is sooo soft, even more so than my Katarina!
> 
> I'm not the biggest fan of this designer, but I love the little details and that I can hold it satchel style and over my shoulder!
> View attachment 2252867
> View attachment 2252870


It looks so soft and squishy! Gorgeous!


----------



## sthrncin

bcolada20 said:


> B. Makowsky Kayla satchel....been cheating on Coach the last couple weeks with her.
> 
> One of the 3 bags I own that isn't a Coach. Got it a couple yrs ago during a Nordstroms anniversary sale. The leather is sooo soft, even more so than my Katarina!
> 
> I'm not the biggest fan of this designer, but I love the little details and that I can hold it satchel style and over my shoulder!
> View attachment 2252867
> View attachment 2252870



Ooh I had one of those once too. Its one of the bags I miss. That leather is yummy!


----------



## sne3103

bcolada20 said:


> B. Makowsky Kayla satchel....been cheating on Coach the last couple weeks with her.
> 
> One of the 3 bags I own that isn't a Coach. Got it a couple yrs ago during a Nordstroms anniversary sale. The leather is sooo soft, even more so than my Katarina!
> 
> I'm not the biggest fan of this designer, but I love the little details and that I can hold it satchel style and over my shoulder!
> View attachment 2252867
> View attachment 2252870



Ooh this looks gorgeous!


----------



## bcolada20

whateve said:


> It looks so soft and squishy! Gorgeous!





sthrncin said:


> Ooh I had one of those once too. Its one of the bags I miss. That leather is yummy!





sne3103 said:


> Ooh this looks gorgeous!



Thank you!!

I think it might be my softest leather bag...and even though it has a couple deal breakers - no top zip and compartments -I still love it. B. Makowsky bags have realllllu strong magnetic closures and the compartments are not exactly like Maggie/Phoebe.


----------



## bagee

Bought a new bag today and I love it! Color is steel blue. It's hard to capture...at least on this phone it is. Love the color and the hardware and the straps and the leather is smelling good! Happy!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

Maybi said:


> COngrats, love love the IKAT.  Welcome to our mini-club


Thank you! I love it to pieces, so glad that I was able to find one. 


bcolada20 said:


> B. Makowsky Kayla satchel....been cheating on Coach the last couple weeks with her.
> 
> One of the 3 bags I own that isn't a Coach. Got it a couple yrs ago during a Nordstroms anniversary sale. The leather is sooo soft, even more so than my Katarina!
> 
> I'm not the biggest fan of this designer, but I love the little details and that I can hold it satchel style and over my shoulder!
> View attachment 2252867
> View attachment 2252870


Omgosh, this is beautiful!! Congrats! 


bagee said:


> Bought a new bag today and I love it! Color is steel blue. It's hard to capture...at least on this phone it is. Love the color and the hardware and the straps and the leather is smelling good! Happy!


Lovely bag, congrats!


----------



## VeraBradley2013

*Dooney & Bourke Nile Pocket Handbag & Wallet!

Got A Steal ~ Purchased Them For A Total Of Only $38.00. *


----------



## carinas

bagee said:


> Bought a new bag today and I love it! Color is steel blue. It's hard to capture...at least on this phone it is. Love the color and the hardware and the straps and the leather is smelling good! Happy!




Lovely! What brand is it?


----------



## bcolada20

TooManyWantMore said:


> Omgosh, this is beautiful!! Congrats!


 Thank you!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Cole Haan woven leather hobo from Nordie's Anniversary sale!


----------



## elbgrl

MiaBorsa said:


> Cole Haan woven leather hobo from Nordie's Anniversary sale!



I seriously love this bag Sarah!


----------



## E. Sarah

Banana Republic Renee ombré beaded clutch. It surprisingly goes with everything


----------



## E. Sarah

...and my beloved Brooks Brothers Football Leather briefcase that I wear to work everyday


----------



## zaara10

I went to the mall to check out the new gunmetal saffiano tote in both n/s & e/w @ fp. While it's definitely a good looking bag, it wasn't 100% love for me  (I kind of wish the coach logo was in silver foil vs embossed)... 
I stopped by the Nordstrom anniversary sale & fell in love w/ this MK bag! 

No flash: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Flash: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The leather smells delicious & it's so soft! This color is beautiful & I think I like it more than coach cognac (which i think puts my desire for a cognac duffle to rest). 
I can't wait to take her out! (I'm so tempted to go back & get the black or iris one too!)


----------



## melissatrv

Cole Haan Linley satchel.  This is really a summer shade called Punch which looks like Watermelon...so I waited for this to get marked down and got it for a steal!


----------



## coachgirl555

Here are my 2 newest additions to my purse collection
These are the 1st MK's I have had in years but with Coach's new updated web and floor set there was nothing I wanted so on to another brand (the 2nd bag posted was the 1st purchase made but being second hand I figured I would post her pic last)
1st up is
my brand new MK Gia Crocodile Tote in navy.... LOVE!!




2nd up is a like new style MK leather bag I REALLY would love more info on if anyone knows what the name is and how old she is please PM me or post for me


----------



## coachgirl555

zaara10 said:


> I went to the mall to check out the new gunmetal saffiano tote in both n/s & e/w @ fp. While it's definitely a good looking bag, it wasn't 100% love for me  (I kind of wish the coach logo was in silver foil vs embossed)...
> I stopped by the Nordstrom anniversary sale & fell in love w/ this MK bag!
> 
> No flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264101
> 
> Flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264102
> 
> 
> The leather smells delicious & it's so soft! This color is beautiful & I think I like it more than coach cognac (which i think puts my desire for a cognac duffle to rest).
> I can't wait to take her out! (I'm so tempted to go back & get the black or iris one too!)


 


melissatrv said:


> Cole Haan Linley satchel. This is really a summer shade called Punch which looks like Watermelon...so I waited for this to get marked down and got it for a steal!


 
Very pretty ladies!! Congrats to both of you!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

My cheats for the month


----------



## tnguye78

Weekend shopper said:


> My cheats for the month


----------



## Weekend shopper

tnguye78 said:


> They are beautiful. Esp the BLUE!



Thank you


----------



## pinksprinkles8

Weekend shopper said:


> My cheats for the month


----------



## Weekend shopper

pinksprinkles8 said:


> I love your big blue .



Thank you


----------



## TooManyWantMore

coachgirl555 said:


> Here are my 2 newest additions to my purse collection
> These are the 1st MK's I have had in years but with Coach's new updated web and floor set there was nothing I wanted so on to another brand (the 2nd bag posted was the 1st purchase made but being second hand I figured I would post her pic last)
> 1st up is
> my brand new MK Gia Crocodile Tote in navy.... LOVE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd up is a like new style MK leather bag I REALLY would love more info on if anyone knows what the name is and how old she is please PM me or post for me


 They both are beautiful but that blue tote is amazing, you have excellent taste! Congrats! 


Weekend shopper said:


> My cheats for the month


----------



## coachgirl555

Weekend shopper said:


> My cheats for the month


----------



## coachgirl555

TooManyWantMore said:


> They both are beautiful but that blue tote is amazing, you have excellent taste! Congrats!


 
Thanks!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

coachgirl555 said:


> LOVE!!!! Congrats!!



Thank you


----------



## Weekend shopper

TooManyWantMore said:


> They both are beautiful but that blue tote is amazing, you have excellent taste! Congrats!
> 
> Love the Metis, both are beautiful! I know that some don't care for the Mono Metis but I really love it, it's so pretty on. Congrats!



Thank you loving both of them


----------



## CoachMaven

I really only wear Coach and then I spied this bag....my aunt has it and was wearing it when I visited her last week. I stalked the web and found her on Dillard's online for 50% off!!!! It was love at first sight!


----------



## carinas

CoachMaven said:


> I really only wear Coach and then I spied this bag....my aunt has it and was wearing it when I visited her last week. I stalked the web and found her on Dillard's online for 50% off!!!! It was love at first sight!



LOVE this! Congrats!
Do you mind me asking what is the name of this style? TIA


----------



## CoachMaven

carinas said:


> LOVE this! Congrats!
> Do you mind me asking what is the name of this style? TIA



Thank you! It's the Deneuve satchel.


----------



## KSuzuki

CoachMaven said:


> I really only wear Coach and then I spied this bag....my aunt has it and was wearing it when I visited her last week. I stalked the web and found her on Dillard's online for 50% off!!!! It was love at first sight!



Gorgeous! And the color looks so yummy!! Congrats


----------



## ladybug10

I have not been very faithful to Coach this year. My recent purchase is this little cute thing.


----------



## bobbyjean

ladybug10 said:


> I have not been very faithful to Coach this year. My recent purchase is this little cute thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2271188



cute


----------



## Zahrah

Vera Bradley mini hipster in English Rose has arrived. Love!!! This little bag has so many pockets, its incredible.


----------



## Maybi

Still hooked on the other "C".... last of the bags for this brand for awhile.  I need to catch back up with Coach


----------



## TooManyWantMore

My newest addition, my HG , Emp Speedy 30 in Aube: 



And I bought this one last month before we left to visit family. Neverfull MM in DE:


----------



## coachgirl555

TooManyWantMore said:


> My newest addition, my HG , Emp Speedy 30 in Aube:
> View attachment 2271970
> 
> 
> And I bought this one last month before we left to visit family. Neverfull MM in DE:
> View attachment 2271979


 
Congrats.... & Enjoy!!
Twins on the Neverfull MM DE 
I am drooling over here over your HG!!!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

coachgirl555 said:


> Congrats.... & Enjoy!!
> Twins on the Neverfull MM DE
> I am drooling over here over your HG!!!


 Thank you, I sure will! I love this Neverfull, it goes with everything. You NEED the Empreinte Speedy, it would look awesome in your collection!


----------



## LvoesBags

Just wanted to share my non coach bag....

My DE Speedy 30 6/29/13...


----------



## coachgirl555

LvoesBags said:


> Just wanted to share my non coach bag....
> 
> My DE Speedy 30 6/29/13...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2272226



Congrats on your new beauty..!
Enjoy


----------



## princess69

TooManyWantMore said:


> My newest addition, my HG , Emp Speedy 30 in Aube:
> View attachment 2271970
> 
> 
> And I bought this one last month before we left to visit family. Neverfull MM in DE:
> View attachment 2271979


That Empreinte Speedy is gorgeous!


----------



## Jb32purse

What brand is that denueve satchel? Super cute


----------



## MKB0925

Love this bag! Congrats!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

LvoesBags said:


> Just wanted to share my non coach bag....
> 
> My DE Speedy 30 6/29/13...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2272226


Gorgeous! I have the Speedy B 30 in DE and love it. Hope you enjoy yours! 


princess69 said:


> That Empreinte Speedy is gorgeous!



Thank you, I love it.


----------



## LvoesBags

coachgirl555 said:


> Congrats on your new beauty..!
> Enjoy


 Thank you!


----------



## zaara10

TooManyWantMore said:


> My newest addition, my HG , Emp Speedy 30 in Aube:
> View attachment 2271970
> 
> 
> And I bought this one last month before we left to visit family. Neverfull MM in DE:
> View attachment 2271979



Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## LvoesBags

TooManyWantMore said:


> Gorgeous! I have the Speedy B 30 in DE and love it. Hope you enjoy yours!
> 
> Thank you! The size and print are perfect!


----------



## LovingLV81

No sure if this is limited only to non coach bags but here is my non coach purchase


----------



## zaara10

I couldn't resist; I went back to Nordie's for the black MK too! I love these bags! So much roomier than you'd think. 






Together:


----------



## bcolada20

zaara10 said:


> I couldn't resist; I went back to Nordie's for the black MK too! I love these bags! So much roomier than you'd think.
> 
> View attachment 2272726
> 
> View attachment 2272727
> 
> 
> Together:
> View attachment 2272732


 Love them both! Congrats! I'm so tempted...


----------



## coachgirl555

zaara10 said:


> I couldn't resist; I went back to Nordie's for the black MK too! I love these bags! So much roomier than you'd think.
> 
> View attachment 2272726
> 
> View attachment 2272727
> 
> 
> Together:
> View attachment 2272732


 
So pretty! Congrats & enjoy!!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

zaara10 said:


> Very nice! Congrats!


 Thank you! 


LvoesBags said:


> TooManyWantMore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous! I have the Speedy B 30 in DE and love it. Hope you enjoy yours!
> 
> Thank you! The size and print are perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I could go weeks with switching bags with this one, it goes with everything.
> 
> 
> LovingLV81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2272543
> 
> View attachment 2272544
> View attachment 2272547
> 
> 
> No sure if this is limited only to non coach bags but here is my non coach purchase
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> zaara10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist; I went back to Nordie's for the black MK too! I love these bags! So much roomier than you'd think.
> 
> View attachment 2272726
> 
> View attachment 2272727
> 
> 
> Together:
> View attachment 2272732
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a beautiful style, love the strap options. Congrats!
Click to expand...


----------



## TooManyWantMore

All pre-owned.  Keepall 50 with strap, Rivington GM and Neverfull MM in DA.


----------



## tweety32976

TooManyWantMore said:


> All pre-owned.  Keepall 50 with strap, Rivington GM and Neverfull MM in DA.
> View attachment 2273381
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273382
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273383



I love all your bags!!!


----------



## coachgirl555

TooManyWantMore said:


> All pre-owned.  Keepall 50 with strap, Rivington GM and Neverfull MM in DA.
> View attachment 2273381
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273382
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273383


 
Congrats & Enjoy.......!!!!!


----------



## bobbyjean

TooManyWantMore said:


> All pre-owned.  Keepall 50 with strap, Rivington GM and Neverfull MM in DA.
> View attachment 2273381
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273382
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273383



Nice. Where do you find your pre owns?


----------



## TooManyWantMore

tweety32976 said:


> I love all your bags!!!





coachgirl555 said:


> Congrats & Enjoy.......!!!!!



Thanks ladies! I love them all and I'm surprised at how much I love the Rivington. It's not talked about as much as other bags but it has won my heart. Two more (late) arrivals then I'm done. Seriously done!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

bobbyjean said:


> Nice. Where do you find your pre owns?



Thanks! The Keepall and Neverfull were from a seller on ebay called brandoff. It's a seller in Japan but I've read good things about them in the LV forum. I'd pick the A or better grade items. They both were received within 4 days (from Japan) of the listing ending. I paid no customs charges and shipping was free. The Rivington was also eBay from a member here. Because LV fakes are so good, I always have Lee and Addy in the LV forum authenticate for me. They are awesome!


----------



## bobbyjean

TooManyWantMore said:


> Thanks! The Keepall and Neverfull were from a seller on ebay called brandoff. It's a seller in Japan but I've read good things about them in the LV forum. I'd pick the A or better grade items. They both were received within 4 days (from Japan) of the listing ending. I paid no customs charges and shipping was free. The Rivington was also eBay from a member here. Because LV fakes are so good, I always have Lee and Addy in the LV forum authenticate for me. They are awesome!



Thanks, been wanting to look but kind of overwhelming.


----------



## lovemyzoes

zaara10 said:


> I couldn't resist; I went back to Nordie's for the black MK too! I love these bags! So much roomier than you'd think.
> 
> View attachment 2272726
> 
> View attachment 2272727
> 
> 
> Together:
> View attachment 2272732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I love these, how does the short strap feel over the shoulder, plenty of room?


----------



## TooManyWantMore

bobbyjean said:


> Thanks, been wanting to look but kind of overwhelming.



You're welome. I completely understand but you do get more comfortable with it after a while. You could also try Fashionphile and Yoogi's Closet, it may be a safer place to start. But always have items authenticated. It can't be a private sale and you must provide a link of the listing to have it authenticated in the LV forum. It's fun and you can save hundreds of dollars.


----------



## bobbyjean

TooManyWantMore said:


> You're welome. I completely understand but you do get more comfortable with it after a while. You could also try Fashionphile and Yoogi's Closet, it may be a safer place to start. But always have items authenticated. It can't be a private sale and you must provide a link of the listing to have it authenticated in the LV forum. It's fun and you can save hundreds of dollars.



I have looked at Yoogis but will also try this fashionphile
Thanks again and congratulations on your beautiful bags.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

bobbyjean said:


> I have looked at Yoogis but will also try this fashionphile
> Thanks again and congratulations on your beautiful bags.



Fashionphile seems to get items more frequently than Yoogi's. The site is down right now but should be back up and running tomorrow (I was told). Thank you.


----------



## zaara10

lovemyzoes said:


> zaara10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist; I went back to Nordie's for the black MK too! I love these bags! So much roomier than you'd think.
> 
> View attachment 2272726
> 
> View attachment 2272727
> 
> 
> Together:
> View attachment 2272732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I love these, how does the short strap feel over the shoulder, plenty of room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I think it's comfy on the shoulder. It has a nice slouch so there's enough room. But I usually carry it crossbody or w/ the long strap on the shoulder. Here are some mod shots in case that will help (my current baby bump might make the strap look shorter crossbody):
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the MK website has it for $70 less than Nordstrom, so they price matched for me
Click to expand...


----------



## houstonm2198

My cutie I scored during the sale at Dillard's.


----------



## melissatrv

The Speedy is spectacular!  I really like this bag because it does not have the vachetta leather or the vernis which must be a fingerprint magnet. Wish I could afford one new   I cannot see myself paying $2k for a second hand one on ebay that is not in new like condition.  Sadly most of the pre-owned LVs are never listed in like new condition.



TooManyWantMore said:


> My newest addition, my HG , Emp Speedy 30 in Aube:
> View attachment 2271970
> 
> 
> And I bought this one last month before we left to visit family. Neverfull MM in DE:
> View attachment 2271979


----------



## TooManyWantMore

zaara10 said:


> lovemyzoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I think it's comfy on the shoulder. It has a nice slouch so there's enough room. But I usually carry it crossbody or w/ the long strap on the shoulder. Here are some mod shots in case that will help (my current baby bump might make the strap look shorter crossbody):
> View attachment 2274032
> 
> 
> Also, the MK website has it for $70 less than Nordstrom, so they price matched for me
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty on you!
> 
> 
> houstonm2198 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My cutie I scored during the sale at Dillard's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> melissatrv said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Speedy is spectacular!  I really like this bag because it does not have the vachetta leather or the vernis which must be a fingerprint magnet. Wish I could afford one new   I cannot see myself paying $2k for a second hand one on ebay that is not in new like condition.  Sadly most of the pre-owned LVs are never listed in like new condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's pretty awesome! The 30 hasn't been out very long, give it some time and I'm sure they will pop up. I've seen some 25's but no 30's yet. There's occasionally a buyer who chooses they wrong size or color. Hope you find one!
Click to expand...


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

houstonm2198 said:


> My cutie I scored during the sale at Dillard's.



This is gorgeous!  Do you know the name of it? I need


----------



## mzmir

TooManyWantMore said:


> My newest addition, my HG , Emp Speedy 30 in Aube:
> View attachment 2271970
> 
> 
> And I bought this one last month before we left to visit family. Neverfull MM in DE:
> View attachment 2271979



Love love love the Emp... are they still carrying it instore?
I remember seeing it about a year? ago... when it just came out and fell in love!

Didn't buy it though...


----------



## mzmir

Maybi said:


> And here's a couple more of the other C- brand



ahhhhh the second photo had a gabrielle! I would have loved that one even if it wasn't flap


----------



## mzmir

TooManyWantMore said:


> Had one more to show up today. My pre-loved Galliera PM!
> View attachment 2219040



I wonder how she kept the strap so clean.... did she wrap it?


----------



## TooManyWantMore

mzmir said:


> Love love love the Emp... are they still carrying it instore?
> I remember seeing it about a year? ago... when it just came out and fell in love!
> 
> Didn't buy it though...


They are. It sees to be a very nice leather, hope it holds up well. 


mzmir said:


> I wonder how she kept the strap so clean.... did she wrap it?



I have no idea but I don't think it was wrapped because the patina is pretty even.


----------



## MinnieMyrtle

houstonm2198 said:


> My cutie I scored during the sale at Dillard's.



I LOVE that. Which MK is it?


----------



## iskent78

zaara10 said:


> I couldn't resist; I went back to Nordie's for the black MK too! I love these bags! So much roomier than you'd think.
> 
> View attachment 2272726
> 
> View attachment 2272727
> 
> 
> Together:
> View attachment 2272732



oh wow   cangrats ...i wonder which size do u got ...


----------



## zaara10

iskent78 said:


> oh wow   cangrats ...i wonder which size do u got ...



It's not huge, but still a good size. Slightly smaller than the Kristin hobos. I put a mod shot a few posts back on this page.


----------



## houstonm2198

MinnieMyrtle said:


> I LOVE that. Which MK is it?


Thank you!  It's the Griffith Quilt Satchel.


----------



## lovemyzoes

zaara10 said:


> lovemyzoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I think it's comfy on the shoulder. It has a nice slouch so there's enough room. But I usually carry it crossbody or w/ the long strap on the shoulder. Here are some mod shots in case that will help (my current baby bump might make the strap look shorter crossbody):
> View attachment 2274032
> 
> 
> Also, the MK website has it for $70 less than Nordstrom, so they price matched for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for posting mod shots, it looks great on you. congratulations on the baby, boy or girl?
Click to expand...


----------



## coachgirl555

My new to me & 1st Balenciaga bag (purchased from a friend who needed $$$ badly)


----------



## Zahrah

Vera Bradley Alice purse in Baroque.

I was dying for a kisslock. She has 6 slip pockets + 1 huge zip pocket plus outside pocket. Can not wait to nicely organize everything inside.


----------



## CoachMaven

Jb32purse said:


> What brand is that denueve satchel? Super cute




I didn't see this until today, sorry! It's Michael Kors and the color is tangerine if I didn't mention it in the original posting.


----------



## CoachMaven

Zahrah said:


> Vera Bradley Alice purse in Baroque.
> 
> I was dying for a kisslock. She has 6 slip pockets + 1 huge zip pocket plus outside pocket. Can not wait to nicely organize everything inside.
> View attachment 2278092
> 
> View attachment 2278093



I've never been a real fan of VB bags, but I've always admired this print, and that kisslock is ADORABLE!


----------



## Riezky

I decided I needed some accessories for my bags...wandered into a store I hadn't seen before and left with this:





Had some trouble getting pics of it, and it's creepier than I initially thought, but I like it, haha


----------



## yellowbernie

I cheated today and bought a Michael Kors saffino tote in black with gold hardware, I had a 20% off coupon, and a rewards certificate, and they didn't qualify for Coach So here she, I love it.  Also it has 4 open pockets and a zip pocket.


----------



## VeraBradley2013

*Fossil Wallet & Coin ID That I Won On Ebay For Only $7.00

Had This Set For A Few Weeks Now & Absolutely Love It.*


----------



## zaara10

So the purse break i told myself i was on didn't even last 24hrs! Doh!  I bought a cb legacy clutch yesterday & this MK Weston in turquoise today. I  this color!... I blame my sister who enabled me to get her while she got the navy one. But that's what sisters do! Lol


----------



## houstonm2198

zaara10 said:


> So the purse break i told myself i was on didn't even last 24hrs! Doh!  I bought a cb legacy clutch yesterday & this MK Weston in turquoise today. I  this color!... I blame my sister who enabled me to get her while she got the navy one. But that's what sisters do! Lol
> 
> View attachment 2298599


I love this bag. She's pretty.


----------



## whateve

zaara10 said:


> So the purse break i told myself i was on didn't even last 24hrs! Doh!  I bought a cb legacy clutch yesterday & this MK Weston in turquoise today. I  this color!... I blame my sister who enabled me to get her while she got the navy one. But that's what sisters do! Lol
> 
> View attachment 2298599


I saw this bag at Macy's. It was hard to resist! I love the tassel and color.


----------



## melissatrv

These are kind of loud and over the top but I like stuff like this   Reminds me a little of the old Coach Patchwork 



VeraBradley2013 said:


> *Fossil Wallet & Coin ID That I Won On Ebay For Only $7.00*
> 
> *Had This Set For A Few Weeks Now & Absolutely Love It.*


----------



## zaara10

whateve said:


> I saw this bag at Macy's. It was hard to resist! I love the tassel and color.



That's where I got mine (presaled it so she's not home yet). She reminds me of plume phoebe a bit.


----------



## Scorpio1101

zaara10 said:


> So the purse break i told myself i was on didn't even last 24hrs! Doh!  I bought a cb legacy clutch yesterday & this MK Weston in turquoise today. I  this color!... I blame my sister who enabled me to get her while she got the navy one. But that's what sisters do! Lol
> 
> View attachment 2298599



LOVE this!


----------



## iskent78

zaara10 said:


> So the purse break i told myself i was on didn't even last 24hrs! Doh!  I bought a cb legacy clutch yesterday & this MK Weston in turquoise today. I  this color!... I blame my sister who enabled me to get her while she got the navy one. But that's what sisters do! Lol
> 
> View attachment 2298599



ohhh so gorgeous  love the gold hardware on that color 
congrats


----------



## zaara10

iskent78 said:


> ohhh so gorgeous  love the gold hardware on that color
> congrats



Thanks!! I love the combo too. I unfortunately have to wait awhile to get my hands on her bc I presaled it @ my sister's Macy's in another city! I'm trying to be patient! lol.


----------



## netlawyer

Thought I would post my new Dooneys (Doonies?).  I've been pretty focused on Coach since I discovered Legacy deletes on FOS but that is starting to wear off a bit.   First is the twisted strap hobo in Aqua - I saw her Macy's and fell in love. Have been watching and she showed up half price on the I love Dooney site.   The leather has a little bit of a felt texture to it - so not nubuc but not smooth either.


----------



## whateve

netlawyer said:


> Thought I would post my new Dooneys (Doonies?).  I've been pretty focused on Coach since I discovered Legacy deletes on FOS but that is starting to wear off a bit.   First is the twisted strap hobo in Aqua - I saw her Macy's and fell in love. Have been watching and she showed up half price on the I love Dooney site.   The leather has a little but of a felt texture to it - so not nubuc but not smooth either.


I love this but I've never bought a Dooney, other than at thrift stores. Is the strap comfortable?


----------



## netlawyer

Second is the Janine Satchel. I have been way into gray bags lately so I got a little discount but had to have. 

I tried to show the strap which actually has three pieces and two buckles so you have two length options for the strap or you can take it off altogether. I think it is really clever.


----------



## netlawyer

whateve said:


> I love this but I've never bought a Dooney, other than at thrift stores. Is the strap comfortable?



I am an armpit bag girl so I really like it. I also have a small florentine satchel and the Mitchell bag which have the round handles and have trouble keeping them on my shoulders so I don't carry them often.


----------



## lovemyzoes

netlawyer said:


> Thought I would post my new Dooneys (Doonies?).  I've been pretty focused on Coach since I discovered Legacy deletes on FOS but that is starting to wear off a bit.   First is the twisted strap hobo in Aqua - I saw her Macy's and fell in love. Have been watching and she showed up half price on the I love Dooney site.   The leather has a little bit of a felt texture to it - so not nubuc but not smooth either.


 
love this, what would you say the shoulder drop length is? could you do mod shot of your dooney bags?


----------



## whateve

netlawyer said:


> Second is the Janine Satchel. I have been way into gray bags lately so I got a little discount but had to have.
> 
> I tried to show the strap which actually has three pieces and two buckles so you have two length options for the strap or you can take it off altogether. I think it is really clever.


The strap is clever. Actually Gucci thought of it first.  I love gray.


----------



## whateve

netlawyer said:


> I am an armpit bag girl so I really like it. I also have a small florentine satchel and the Mitchell bag which have the round handles and have trouble keeping them on my shoulders so I don't carry them often.


I just looked at the Love Dooney site and it isn't discounted that much anymore.


----------



## netlawyer

whateve said:


> I just looked at the Love Dooney site and it isn't discounted that much anymore.


I saw that - they sell on eBay too, so I put a saved search in eBay for the Twisted Strap Hobo and got an email that one was in their listings.  I found the gray Janine while looking to see if there was anything I had to have.  No idea why I got the price I did.

Will take mod shots.


----------



## netlawyer

As promised. Satchel cross-body with iPad for scale and as a handbag. Hobo - strap drop is about 9-10" with slouch. I like the fact that the zipper sort of built in slouches and I like that the tassels are the zipper pull. You can also add about an inch to the drop - the sides are really adjustable and not decorative. 

(Need to make a new post for photos sorry)


----------



## netlawyer

I am 5' 7", size 16.


----------



## carinas

netlawyer said:


> I am 5' 7", size 16.




Lovely pieces and they look great on you! I especially love hobo in Aqua! It's gorgeous. I saw Dooney dillen satchel in Aqua and it took my breath away, the most beautiful aqua/turquoise bag I've ever seen... unfortunately it's been discontinued for a couple of years now and impossible to find.
Thanks for your mod shots, off to I love Dooney...


----------



## lovemyzoes

thank you for the mod shots, they look great on you. I love the hobo and I think I must have one.


----------



## houstonm2198

One of my favorite MK bags


----------



## Jersey Girl

My first non Coach and first MK. Got her for a steal from Macys last Sunday!
Dark Dune Naomi Satchel.


----------



## nina73

New Kate Spade in my favorite color


----------



## houstonm2198

nina73 said:


> New Kate Spade in my favorite color


Pretty. Love the color.


----------



## houstonm2198

Jersey Girl said:


> My first non Coach and first MK. Got her for a steal from Macys last Sunday!
> Dark Dune Naomi Satchel.


I saw this bag at Dillard's today. Both are gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## whateve

nina73 said:


> New Kate Spade in my favorite color


Pretty!


----------



## Jersey Girl

houstonm2198 said:


> I saw this bag at Dillard's today. Both are gorgeous. Congrats!




Thanks!


----------



## melissatrv

I have been bitten by the LV Bug lately.  Have to blame TooManyWantMore because after seeing her lovely Empreinte Speedy in Aube http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/co...ch-purchases-here-761521-99.html#post25058346  I just had to have one!

Here is my Empreinte Speedy 25 in Aurore





With Flash


----------



## melissatrv

This LV is a surprise purchase for me.  It is my first boutique bag purchase for one, 2 I have never been a fan of mono canvas, 3 I fear vachetta leather and 4, I usually don't like brown bags.  But I could not get this lovely out of my head and the only vachetta is on the handles.  For anyone who wants to see more pics of both bags, full reveal is here http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/somebody-stop-me-2-new-bags-20-yes-833283.html


LV Monogram Pallas in Aurore (love this color)





It has a front and back exterior pocket and each is partially covered in leather and the remainder is this TDF velour/suede rich colored lining which is also in the main compartment


----------



## ecj*waxy

*melissatrv*, your LV's are beautiful!!!  Congratulations!  I love the Empriente leather!   The Aurore is a gorgeous color!  I have a Artsy in Aube...it is one of  my favorite bags.  This is the first time I have seen the Pallas...I  like it!  I am going to have to check it out.  Enjoy your new beauties!


----------



## melissatrv

ecj*waxy said:


> *melissatrv*, your LV's are beautiful!!!  Congratulations!  I love the Empriente leather!   The Aurore is a gorgeous color!  I have a Artsy in Aube...it is one of  my favorite bags.  This is the first time I have seen the Pallas...I  like it!  I am going to have to check it out.  Enjoy your new beauties!


 
Thanks the Aube is amazing too!  Seriously if I had the funds I would get one in every color!


----------



## Maybi

melissatrv said:


> This LV is a surprise purchase for me.  It is my first boutique bag purchase for one, 2 I have never been a fan of mono canvas, 3 I fear vachetta leather and 4, I usually don't like brown bags.  But I could not get this lovely out of my head and the only vachetta is on the handles.  For anyone who wants to see more pics of both bags, full reveal is here http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/somebody-stop-me-2-new-bags-20-yes-833283.html
> 
> 
> LV Monogram Pallas in Aurore (love this color)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a front and back exterior pocket and each is partially covered in leather and the remainder is this TDF velour/suede rich colored lining which is also in the main compartment


Congrats again!  Enabler....lol


----------



## bobbyjean

melissatrv said:


> This LV is a surprise purchase for me.  It is my first boutique bag purchase for one, 2 I have never been a fan of mono canvas, 3 I fear vachetta leather and 4, I usually don't like brown bags.  But I could not get this lovely out of my head and the only vachetta is on the handles.  For anyone who wants to see more pics of both bags, full reveal is here http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/somebody-stop-me-2-new-bags-20-yes-833283.html
> 
> 
> LV Monogram Pallas in Aurore (love this color)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a front and back exterior pocket and each is partially covered in leather and the remainder is this TDF velour/suede rich colored lining which is also in the main compartment



Drop dead gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## melissatrv

Maybi said:


> Congrats again!  Enabler....lol


 
LOL, you just can't get away from it.  See it is calling you 



bobbyjean said:


> Drop dead gorgeous. Congrats.


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## coachgirl555

melissatrv said:


> I have been bitten by the LV Bug lately. Have to blame TooManyWantMore because after seeing her lovely Empreinte Speedy in Aube http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/co...ch-purchases-here-761521-99.html#post25058346 I just had to have one!
> 
> Here is my Empreinte Speedy 25 in Aurore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash


 


melissatrv said:


> This LV is a surprise purchase for me. It is my first boutique bag purchase for one, 2 I have never been a fan of mono canvas, 3 I fear vachetta leather and 4, I usually don't like brown bags. But I could not get this lovely out of my head and the only vachetta is on the handles. For anyone who wants to see more pics of both bags, full reveal is here http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/somebody-stop-me-2-new-bags-20-yes-833283.html
> 
> 
> LV Monogram Pallas in Aurore (love this color)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a front and back exterior pocket and each is partially covered in leather and the remainder is this TDF velour/suede rich colored lining which is also in the main compartment


 

Congrats both are very stunning!!
Enjoy!


----------



## coachgirl555

My newest addition to my LV family
Tivoli GM


----------



## ecj*waxy

coachgirl555 said:


> My newest addition to my LV family
> Tivoli GM


Beautiful!!!  I really like that style.  Enjoy!

Nice pic...the stained glass in the background is so pretty!


----------



## coachgirl555

ecj*waxy said:


> Beautiful!!! I really like that style. Enjoy!
> 
> Nice pic...the stained glass in the background is so pretty!


 
Thank-You...!!
I am so sad it's raining on/off here.... I really did not want to switch out of her...!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

melissatrv said:


> I have been bitten by the LV Bug lately.  Have to blame TooManyWantMore because after seeing her lovely Empreinte Speedy in Aube http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/co...ch-purchases-here-761521-99.html#post25058346  I just had to have one!
> 
> Here is my Empreinte Speedy 25 in Aurore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash





melissatrv said:


> This LV is a surprise purchase for me.  It is my first boutique bag purchase for one, 2 I have never been a fan of mono canvas, 3 I fear vachetta leather and 4, I usually don't like brown bags.  But I could not get this lovely out of my head and the only vachetta is on the handles.  For anyone who wants to see more pics of both bags, full reveal is here http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/somebody-stop-me-2-new-bags-20-yes-833283.html
> 
> 
> LV Monogram Pallas in Aurore (love this color)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a front and back exterior pocket and each is partially covered in leather and the remainder is this TDF velour/suede rich colored lining which is also in the main compartment


I've already told you, both are gorgeous...but I saw them here and just had to say it again. :giggles: That Pallas...it just makes you have all kinds of crazy thoughts, lol! 


melissatrv said:


> Thanks the Aube is amazing too!  Seriously if I had the funds I would get one in every color!



I'm with you on that one!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

coachgirl555 said:


> My newest addition to my LV family
> Tivoli GM



Beautiful!


----------



## coachgirl555

TooManyWantMore said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks...!!


----------



## CoachMaven

I did a little retail therapy shopping today, and found the MK Berkley clutch. Love love love the leather!!! It is so buttery soft, and natural color so it goes with everything.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

CoachMaven said:


> I did a little retail therapy shopping today, and found the MK Berkley clutch. Love love love the leather!!! It is so buttery soft, and natural color so it goes with everything.



I'm not usually a fan of MK or of clutches but this is beautiful. There are so many ways that you could wear this, perfect neutral color. Congrats!


----------



## iamgreen3

Here is mine 


Speedy 30


----------



## TooManyWantMore

I forgot to share a few.  
Speedy B 30 in Mono



Speedy B 30 in Azur


Marylebone PM



Galliera Pm in Damier Ebene



My very early birthday present...Empreinte Artsy MM in Orage


----------



## TooManyWantMore

iamgreen3 said:


> Here is mine
> View attachment 2311181
> 
> Speedy 30


 Lovely bag!


----------



## sweetie2892

TooManyWantMore said:


> I forgot to share a few.
> Speedy B 30 in Mono
> View attachment 2312460
> 
> 
> Speedy B 30 in Azur
> View attachment 2312461
> 
> Marylebone PM
> 
> View attachment 2312462
> 
> Galliera Pm in Damier Ebene
> View attachment 2312463
> 
> 
> My very early birthday present...Empreinte Artsy MM in Orage
> View attachment 2312464
> 
> View attachment 2312465



OMG LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## TooManyWantMore

sweetie2892 said:


> OMG LOVE LOVE LOVE



Thanks, I'm loving these girls! But I think everyone just took a back seat to Artsy, lol.


----------



## HappySilly

TooManyWantMore said:


> I forgot to share a few.



Oh my! I just fainted.


----------



## bobbyjean

TooManyWantMore said:


> I forgot to share a few.
> Speedy B 30 in Mono
> View attachment 2312460
> 
> 
> Speedy B 30 in Azur
> View attachment 2312461
> 
> Marylebone PM
> 
> View attachment 2312462
> 
> Galliera Pm in Damier Ebene
> View attachment 2312463
> 
> 
> My very early birthday present...Empreinte Artsy MM in Orage
> View attachment 2312464
> 
> View attachment 2312465



Holy Batman! A lot of nice right there.


----------



## zaara10

TooManyWantMore said:


> I forgot to share a few.
> Speedy B 30 in Mono
> View attachment 2312460
> 
> 
> Speedy B 30 in Azur
> View attachment 2312461
> 
> Marylebone PM
> 
> View attachment 2312462
> 
> Galliera Pm in Damier Ebene
> View attachment 2312463
> 
> 
> My very early birthday present...Empreinte Artsy MM in Orage
> View attachment 2312464
> 
> View attachment 2312465



Wow, u have definitely moved on from coach!  Very nice. The artsy is gorgeous! Congrats on your growing LV collection.


----------



## TooManyWantMore

HappySilly said:


> Oh my! I just fainted.





bobbyjean said:


> Holy Batman! A lot of nice right there.





zaara10 said:


> Wow, u have definitely moved on from coach!  Very nice. The artsy is gorgeous! Congrats on your growing LV collection.



Thanks guys! Haven't moved on, I still love Coach...just wish they'd make more that I like. Recently picked up two Coach oldies but goodies (I'll post them later) and I really need to get that Drawstring in Saddle.


----------



## FashionBoutique

*Dooney & Bourke Floral Coin Purses.*


----------



## amy1677

FashionBoutique said:


> *Dooney & Bourke Floral Coin Purses.*
> View attachment 2313448



So pretty!


----------



## coachgirl555

TooManyWantMore said:


> I forgot to share a few.
> Speedy B 30 in Mono
> View attachment 2312460
> 
> 
> Speedy B 30 in Azur
> View attachment 2312461
> 
> Marylebone PM
> 
> View attachment 2312462
> 
> Galliera Pm in Damier Ebene
> View attachment 2312463
> 
> 
> My very early birthday present...Empreinte Artsy MM in Orage
> View attachment 2312464
> 
> View attachment 2312465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> lov3 them all.......!!
> Congrats & Enjoy....!!!!!


----------



## TooManyWantMore

FashionBoutique said:


> *Dooney & Bourke Floral Coin Purses.*
> View attachment 2313448


So pretty! 


coachgirl555 said:


> TooManyWantMore said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to share a few.
> Speedy B 30 in Mono
> View attachment 2312460
> 
> 
> Speedy B 30 in Azur
> View attachment 2312461
> 
> Marylebone PM
> 
> View attachment 2312462
> 
> Galliera Pm in Damier Ebene
> View attachment 2312463
> 
> 
> My very early birthday present...Empreinte Artsy MM in Orage
> View attachment 2312464
> 
> View attachment 2312465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> lov3 them all.......!!
> Congrats & Enjoy....!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I sure will!
Click to expand...


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Picked up this haircalf MK hamilton at the outlet yesterday.  They are having 20% off this weekend.  If your a MK girl you might want to check out the outlet.  Additional 20% off the clearance prices too!


----------



## ecj*waxy

TooManyWantMore said:


> I forgot to share a few.
> Speedy B 30 in Mono
> View attachment 2312460
> 
> 
> Speedy B 30 in Azur
> View attachment 2312461
> 
> Marylebone PM
> 
> View attachment 2312462
> 
> Galliera Pm in Damier Ebene
> View attachment 2312463
> 
> 
> My very early birthday present...Empreinte Artsy MM in Orage
> View attachment 2312464
> 
> View attachment 2312465


Wow...what a haul!  Very nice!  The Artsy is my favorite...it's beautiful!  Happy early birthday!


----------



## ecj*waxy

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Picked up this haircalf MK hamilton at the outlet yesterday.  They are having 20% off this weekend.  If your a MK girl you might want to check out the outlet.  Additional 20% off the clearance prices too!


This is so pretty...looks perfect for fall!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I found this Dooney  at a yard sale and the rainbow zipper got me.I'm not sure what I will do with it since it's small but I'll figure it out. Lol.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> I found this Dooney  at a yard sale and the rainbow zipper got me.I'm not sure what I will do with it since it's small but I'll figure it out. Lol.



This app is killing me today.


----------



## CoachMaven

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> This app is killing me today.



Cute! Could you make it a cosmetics case?


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

CoachMaven said:


> Cute! Could you make it a cosmetics case?



I hadn't thought of that, but that's a great idea.


----------



## bobbyjean

My first RM bag and it's love.


----------



## Raven0704

a Vince Camuto from TJMaxx. Sorry for the pic. Uploads are not working today.


----------



## KSuzuki

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> This app is killing me today.



How cute is that?! And from a yard sale? Bonus!


----------



## houstonm2198

MK Jet Set Large Convertible Brown Shoulder Bag and MK Hamilton East/West Satchel in Vanilla.


----------



## Arizabif

Kooba Camden in Rose.  

(And please excuse the odd bedroom set up.  The wall a/c in the other bedroom shorted out, so we're all bunking together until the new one goes in on Thursday!)

Gawd, the lighting in this place stinks. :/


----------



## madnabsmom

bobbyjean said:


> My first RM bag and it's love.


 
Love this!!! Congrats...


----------



## amy1677

Michael kors Hamilton and jet set zip tote!


----------



## bobbyjean

madnabsmom said:


> Love this!!! Congrats...



Thanks! I really like it.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I ordered this beauty off of evilbay and she showed up today. Pink python embossed leather shoulder bag by Sharif. She even came with a matching cosmetic case.


----------



## Jersey Girl

amy1677 said:


> View attachment 2318831
> 
> 
> Michael kors Hamilton and jet set zip tote!



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## walk-unafraid

My new-to-me-preloved LV Ellipse that I bought off eBay.  This is my first LV handbag, and until my ship comes in it will be my only one!


----------



## Jem Jerrica

walk-unafraid said:


> My new-to-me-preloved LV Ellipse that I bought off eBay.  This is my first LV handbag, and until my ship comes in it will be my only one!



I LOVE THIS BAG!!! 

Every time I read through this thread, I regret it; I end up finding another bag that HAUNTS me.  

Congrats and enjoy her!!!!


----------



## netlawyer

walk-unafraid said:


> My new-to-me-preloved LV Ellipse that I bought off eBay.  This is my first LV handbag, and until my ship comes in it will be my only one!






Jem Jerrica said:


> I LOVE THIS BAG!!!
> 
> Every time I read through this thread, I regret it; I end up finding another bag that HAUNTS me.
> 
> Congrats and enjoy her!!!!



Gorgeous!  I have been stalking LVs since people have been posting them here.  So pretty!  And here I am trying to stay on a Coach ban and I'm looking at LV, sheesh!


----------



## Jersey Girl

walk-unafraid said:


> My new-to-me-preloved LV Ellipse that I bought off eBay.  This is my first LV handbag, and until my ship comes in it will be my only one!


Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Michael Kors "Leigh" large shoulder bag in "coffee" color.


----------



## houstonm2198

MiaBorsa said:


> Michael Kors "Leigh" large shoulder bag in "coffee" color.


Pretty!


----------



## middie girl

MiaBorsa said:


> Michael Kors "Leigh" large shoulder bag in "coffee" color.


Oh I just saw this today. It is gorgeous!


----------



## Jersey Girl

MiaBorsa said:


> Michael Kors "Leigh" large shoulder bag in "coffee" color.



Beautiful bag, love the coffee color. So perfect for fall!


----------



## MoreBagzPlease

Kate Spade Wallet


----------



## MiaBorsa

Jersey Girl said:


> Beautiful bag, love the coffee color. So perfect for fall!



Thanks!


----------



## coachgirl555

walk-unafraid said:


> My new-to-me-preloved LV Ellipse that I bought off eBay. This is my first LV handbag, and until my ship comes in it will be my only one!


Congrats & Enjoy her..!!


----------



## coachgirl555

MiaBorsa said:


> Michael Kors "Leigh" large shoulder bag in "coffee" color.


 
Very pretty..! Congrats!


----------



## sne3103

Got this MK hamilton wallet off of craigslist for $30! My first MK piece


----------



## amy1677

sne3103 said:


> Got this MK hamilton wallet off of craigslist for $30! My first MK piece



so pretty, love the color


----------



## sne3103

amy1677 said:


> so pretty, love the color



Thank you


----------



## Weekend shopper

Louis Vuitton Monogram Mono Neverfull


----------



## lucydee

My MK Saffiano leather tote in Iris


----------



## whateve

Henri Bendel No.7 Wallet


----------



## tracerx

Hi everyone, I have a Michael Kors Jet Set east west tote and multifunction wallet on hold for Belk presale event on Thursday. The color is Pomegranate, and the prices are $125 w/tax for the tote and $43 for the wallet.

I was wondering does anyone have any opinions/advice on the tote, and since I am a newbie to MK as a brand are those decent prices? Works out to a little over 50% off original retail. Should I hold out for better pricing? Any input would be appreciated! I am educated on Coach now but totally clueless on Michael Kors. Thank you!


----------



## tracerx

I just love this color in person. Reminds me of Marine.



lucydee said:


> My MK Saffiano leather tote in Iris


----------



## whateve

tracerx said:


> Hi everyone, I have a Michael Kors Jet Set east west tote and multifunction wallet on hold for Belk presale event on Thursday. The color is Pomegranate, and the prices are $125 w/tax for the tote and $43 for the wallet.
> 
> I was wondering does anyone have any opinions/advice on the tote, and since I am a newbie to MK as a brand are those decent prices? Works out to a little over 50% off original retail. Should I hold out for better pricing? Any input would be appreciated! I am educated on Coach now but totally clueless on Michael Kors. Thank you!


You could ask in the MK forum. I think those are good prices. The bags I've seen at the outlet aren't discounted that much.


----------



## tracerx

whateve said:


> You could ask in the MK forum. I think those are good prices. The bags I've seen at the outlet aren't discounted that much.



Thanks, I may wander over there to see what they say.


----------



## carinas

whateve said:


> Henri Bendel No.7 Wallet



Lovely! Beautiful color!


----------



## KSuzuki

MiaBorsa said:


> Michael Kors "Leigh" large shoulder bag in "coffee" color.



WOWZA, she is gorgeous! Such a beautiful color for fall. Congrats!


----------



## Jersey Girl

lucydee said:


> My MK Saffiano leather tote in Iris




Love Love Love this color Lucydee! Just beautiful!


----------



## MoreBagzPlease

*$22.00 "Thrift" Find ~ Dooney & Bourke Plaid Tartan Handbag.




*


----------



## whateve

carinas said:


> Lovely! Beautiful color!


Thank you!


----------



## BagLady14

Coach & non Coach... lv


----------



## tannedsilk

BagLady14 said:


> Coach & non Coach... lv



Whoa..........What LV is that?  It's GORGEOUS!  Congrats.


----------



## sandyclaws

BagLady14 said:


> Coach & non Coach... lv



OH SNAP! both bags are amazing!! i can just feel how squishy and yummy that LV bag is


----------



## BagLady14

tannedsilk said:


> Whoa..........What LV is that?  It's GORGEOUS!  Congrats.



It's the Empreinte Audacious PM in Ombre.


----------



## tannedsilk

BagLady14 said:


> It's the Empreinte Audacious PM in Ombre.



Thanks


----------



## TooManyWantMore

ecj*waxy said:


> Wow...what a haul!  Very nice!  The Artsy is my favorite...it's beautiful!  Happy early birthday!


Thanks! I think I bought my birthday (Oct 2) bag too early, lol. I do that every year then want something else by the time my birthday rolls around. 


walk-unafraid said:


> My new-to-me-preloved LV Ellipse that I bought off eBay.  This is my first LV handbag, and until my ship comes in it will be my only one!


The vachetta looks to be in perfect condition, so very pretty. 


MiaBorsa said:


> Michael Kors "Leigh" large shoulder bag in "coffee" color.


Lovely bag, love his shade of brown! 


Weekend shopper said:


> Louis Vuitton Monogram Mono Neverfull


----------



## MaryBel

Got a new Rebecca Minkoff bag last night. Love it! 
And that's what happened after FOS locked me out....one more brand to compete for my budget...(Dooney, Brahmin, Mkors, and now RM)...less money for coach...


----------



## amy1677

lucydee said:


> My MK Saffiano leather tote in Iris



GORGEOUS! Love that color!!


----------



## bjsim

BagLady14, Which coach bag is it?


----------



## lucydee

amy1677 said:


> GORGEOUS! Love that color!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## lucydee

MaryBel said:


> Got a new Rebecca Minkoff bag last night. Love it!
> And that's what happened after FOS locked me out....one more brand to compete for my budget...(Dooney, Brahmin, Mkors, and now RM)...less money for coach...


 
Dang, this is Gorgeous!
I love the color of this bag!
You did well my dear!  Love it 

P.S. I feel the same way about coach lockout so now I buy Michael Kors and go to the outlets to buy coach, cheaper there anyway then Factory online sales.


----------



## bobbyjean

MaryBel said:


> Got a new Rebecca Minkoff bag last night. Love it!
> And that's what happened after FOS locked me out....one more brand to compete for my budget...(Dooney, Brahmin, Mkors, and now RM)...less money for coach...



Adorable!


----------



## sthrncin

Got a beautiful cypress Linea Pelle DMT. It is so soft and smooshy. The color is a beautiful teal.


----------



## MoreBagzPlease

* I Went "Budget Shopping" Today & Ended Up Purchasing This Dooney & Bourke Wallet For $10.00




*


----------



## TooManyWantMore

MaryBel said:


> Got a new Rebecca Minkoff bag last night. Love it!
> And that's what happened after FOS locked me out....one more brand to compete for my budget...(Dooney, Brahmin, Mkors, and now RM)...less money for coach...


So pretty, love the tassels. Congrats! 


sthrncin said:


> Got a beautiful cypress Linea Pelle DMT. It is so soft and smooshy. The color is a beautiful teal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2329834


That leather s beautiful! 


MoreBagzPlease said:


> * I Went "Budget Shopping" Today & Ended Up Purchasing This Dooney & Bourke Wallet For $10.00
> 
> View attachment 2329841
> 
> 
> *



Amazing deal, it's super cute! Congrats!


----------



## Izzy48

My most recent purchase aside from Coach and it is nice but....
	

		
			
		

		
	




Here's hoping I will love it!


----------



## NurseAnn

Thinking about getting an MK Selma for my birthday.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Izzy48 said:


> My most recent purchase aside from Coach and it is nice but....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2329916
> 
> 
> Here's hoping I will love it!



Beautiful Bal, why don't you love?


----------



## Jersey Girl

My MK Grayson Medium Satchel.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

I confess, I cheated ... I bought her with the the Labor Day Sale on RM.com -



 the color is perfect!



I Love Green Bags!!!!!


----------



## Jem Jerrica

Weekend shopper said:


> Louis Vuitton Monogram Mono Neverfull


----------



## Brasileiro

Weekend shopper said:


> Louis Vuitton Monogram Mono Neverfull


----------



## Weekend shopper

Jem Jerrica said:


> Whaaa...!!  Didn't know you were in the market for one of these!  Congrats!!!
> 
> The Neverfull has been haunting me for some time now.



Thank you I hope you get one 



Brasileiro said:


> Best Mono Monogram I've seen. Cute!



Thank you


----------



## Jem Jerrica

Weekend shopper said:


> Thank you I hope you get one
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



Thanks!  I kinda hope I get one, too, but I can't make up my mind!! I go back and forth, big bag vs small bag, Neverfull vs Alma bb.  :wondering


----------



## crazyforcoach09

silvialovesbags said:


> i confess, i cheated ... I bought her with the the labor day sale on rm.com -
> View attachment 2331146
> 
> 
> The color is perfect!
> View attachment 2331147
> 
> 
> i love green bags!!!!!
> View attachment 2331148


 
love that color


----------



## Weekend shopper

Jem Jerrica said:


> Thanks!  I kinda hope I get one, too, but I can't make up my mind!! I go back and forth, big bag vs small bag, Neverfull vs Alma bb.  :wondering



Both are great bags that is a hard choice. Keep me posted


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

crazyforcoach09 said:


> love that color



Thanks lady -


----------



## graebelle

Just got her yesterday -Lv soffi


----------



## jane

Today I received my second old school Rebecca Minkoff MAM satchel -- this one in gorgeous glazed wine leather. So amazing. I think from 2008? The same leather finish, lining, and tassels as my emerald MAM. I finally have my *red* bag.


----------



## tannedsilk

MaryBel said:


> Got a new Rebecca Minkoff bag last night. Love it!
> And that's what happened after FOS locked me out....one more brand to compete for my budget...(Dooney, Brahmin, Mkors, and now RM)...less money for coach...



Pretty!  Saw this in green the other day, it's a really nice bag!  Congrats


----------



## Esquared72

jane said:


> Today I received my second old school Rebecca Minkoff MAM satchel -- this one in gorgeous glazed wine leather. So amazing. I think from 2008? The same leather finish, lining, and tassels as my emerald MAM. I finally have my *red* bag.



Old school glazed wine is a GORGEOUS color.  Congrats on finding it!  You're totally getting spoiled on the old school RM beauties - emerald is an amazing leather as well!  The newer bags, while nice, just don't match up to the leather and the little extra details that you find in the oldies.   Enjoy!


----------



## emilybug

zaara10 said:


> So the purse break i told myself i was on didn't even last 24hrs! Doh!  I bought a cb legacy clutch yesterday & this MK Weston in turquoise today. I  this color!... I blame my sister who enabled me to get her while she got the navy one. But that's what sisters do! Lol
> 
> View attachment 2298599


 

Bag twins! I have this bag in turquoise and one in black with gold HW. It is THE comfiest bag IMO and I adore all the little slip pockets inside. Definitely one of my favorite bags right now!


----------



## NurseAnn

Cheating with MK Selma


----------



## HappySilly

NurseAnn said:


> Cheating with MK Selma



Gorgeous!


----------



## jailnurse93

sthrncin said:


> Got a beautiful cypress Linea Pelle DMT. It is so soft and smooshy. The color is a beautiful teal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2329834


 

I'm a huge LP fan; the leather is TDF. This is a lovely Dylan!


----------



## sthrncin

jailnurse93 said:


> I'm a huge LP fan; the leather is TDF. This is a lovely Dylan!


Thanks!! Yes, they do have the softest leather. I love them, and Coach too


----------



## NurseAnn

HappySilly said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

My contribution to stimulate the thread....lol 
She is a big girl... Trevi GM


----------



## graebelle

NurseAnn said:


> Cheating with MK Selma
> View attachment 2338787
> 
> 
> View attachment 2338792
> 
> 
> View attachment 2338793
> 
> 
> View attachment 2338794


WOW- that color is stunning


----------



## NurseAnn

graebelle said:


> WOW- that color is stunning



Thank you!  It took me a while to decide on it but I love it now.


----------



## Weekend shopper

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> My contribution to stimulate the thread....lol
> She is a big girl... Trevi GM
> View attachment 2339298
> 
> View attachment 2339299
> 
> View attachment 2339301



Congrats looks great on you



NurseAnn said:


> Cheating with MK Selma
> View attachment 2338787
> 
> 
> View attachment 2338792
> 
> 
> View attachment 2338793
> 
> 
> View attachment 2338794



Congrats gorgeous color, looks great on you


----------



## coachfull

First time cheating... How can I resist?  Brighton Anchor Away Large Wallet


----------



## coachgirl555

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> My contribution to stimulate the thread....lol
> She is a big girl... Trevi GM
> View attachment 2339298
> 
> View attachment 2339299
> 
> View attachment 2339301


 
Congrats...!!


----------



## coachgirl555

Here is my latest non- Coach purchase...!
LV Mono Wallpaper Bandeau in Khaki Marine


----------



## coachgirl555

Weekend shopper said:


> Louis Vuitton Monogram Mono Neverfull


----------



## Weekend shopper

coachgirl555 said:


> Congrats...! I have been off for awhile not sure how I missed this...
> Thinking of getting a Mon Mono myself.. how long did she take to arrive after you ordered her...?



Thank you It took around 6 weeks for me to receive my NF.


----------



## Maybi

Weekend shopper said:


> Louis Vuitton Monogram Mono Neverfull


----------



## Maybi

Just a couple of cheat items I got as souvenirs.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Maybi said:


> Finally got to see it!  It's gorgeous!  Congrats on such a special item.  It is even better than the pop up one.



Thank you


----------



## Weekend shopper

Maybi said:


> Just a couple of cheat items I got as souvenirs.



Love your haul


----------



## Maybi

Weekend shopper said:


> Love your haul


 

Thank you!!!  We should go together next time!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Brighton Valentines Tote.


----------



## CoachGirl12

Maybi said:


> Just a couple of cheat items I got as souvenirs.



Gorgeous items! When u got ur Artsy w/the HI tag, did u have to ask for it or does it come that way? Thanks!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just got my Target Phillip Lim mini satchel in black in the mail today! Hoping I will get lot of use out of it! It sure is cute!


----------



## SandraElle

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just got my Target Phillip Lim mini satchel in black in the mail today! Hoping I will get lot of use out of it! It sure is cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2358904



This is adorable!!! I was just looking at the Lim totes today and want the large mushroom one. Congrats!


----------



## Weekend shopper

My new LV goodies


----------



## Maybi

CoachGirl12 said:


> Gorgeous items! When u got ur Artsy w/the HI tag, did u have to ask for it or does it come that way? Thanks!



Thanks! The HI tag is bought separately, the stamp can only be done in Hawaii for that pattern.


----------



## Maybi

Weekend shopper said:


> My new LV goodies


----------



## Weekend shopper

Maybi said:


> Gorgeous goodies!!  Love our LV and Chanel fancies!  Such an enabler...lol



Thanks: ) you have a great selection yourself   love the enabling


----------



## coachgirl555

Weekend shopper said:


> My new LV goodies


----------



## Weekend shopper

coachgirl555 said:


> LVoe....!!!
> Congrats...!!



Thank you


----------



## CoachGirl12

Maybi said:


> Thanks! The HI tag is bought separately, the stamp can only be done in Hawaii for that pattern.



Thanks so much!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My new Dooney and Bourke Florentine Satchel in Ocean Blue.


----------



## carterazo

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new Dooney and Bourke Florentine Satchel in Ocean Blue.



Twins! Isn't this the pretties blue?


----------



## bcolada20

Fossil Erin top zip cross body in Magenta. 




So I'm still on a bag ban but I couldn't resist this...and it's smaller than 2 of the clutches I just got from FOS (which I am returning bc I don't think I'll ever do anything but stare at them :/). 

I'll just pretend I didn't break my ban since I'm not lusting over anything else lol


----------



## sthrncin

Gorgeous Linea Pelle Dylan Medium Tote in Olive. Sooooo soft!!!


----------



## GhstDreamer

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new Dooney and Bourke Florentine Satchel in Ocean Blue.



Congrats! The florentine is absolutely gorgeous in this colour!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney Florentine Small Satchel in IVY...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Florentine Small Satchel in IVY...


 

omg when u get this


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> omg when u get this



About an hour ago at Macy's.      You need one, GF.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

miaborsa said:


> about an hour ago at macy's.      You need one, gf.


 
i 100% agree!!!!


----------



## SandraElle

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Florentine Small Satchel in IVY...



Ouch! That's beautiful!!!!  Wonder if it comes in a weekender version?


----------



## middie girl

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Florentine Small Satchel in IVY...


Love the florentine and love that color!


----------



## SandraElle

.


----------



## bobbyjean

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Florentine Small Satchel in IVY...



Beautiful color....just beautiful!


----------



## anniethecat

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Florentine Small Satchel in IVY...




Very pretty!


----------



## coachgirl555

My newest additions...!
LV Mono Neverfull GM
LV Facettes Charm
LG luggage tag


----------



## MiaBorsa

SandraElle said:


> Ouch! That's beautiful!!!!  Wonder if it comes in a weekender version?


Actually...it does.  


middie girl said:


> Love the florentine and love that color!


Thanks!


SandraElle said:


> Well, crap. Your post just cost me $477.
> 
> "Somebody" told me to check QVC...and I accidentally did...and there was the big ole Florentine Leather Clayton Satchel on 5 Easy Payments! I had no choice.
> 
> They only offered black or chestnut. I ordered black because I have at least 3 Coach bags in the brown family (chestnut Phoebe, fawn Bleeker Biz Tote and Anna Sui FDL).
> 
> Now my itch for a non-Coach bag has been scratched. I hope it's nice...I've never done D&B before.


Yay!  I can't wait to see your pics!!  The Clayton is gorgeous.  (Heavier than Coach, so start working out.   )


bobbyjean said:


> Beautiful color....just beautiful!


Thanks!


anniethecat said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## SandraElle

MiaBorsa said:


> Yay! I can't wait to see your pics!! The Clayton is gorgeous. (Heavier than Coach, so start working out.  )


 
I chickened out and canceled my order. I've never had good luck buying something sight unseen.


----------



## coachfull

After 2 bag fail from Coach yesterday I purchased this. I needed a bag without issues and this one was well-made and the attention to detail was impeccable!  I still love Coach especially when I get a bag that is perfect and worth the $$$ I paid for.


----------



## MiaBorsa

SandraElle said:


> I chickened out and canceled my order. I've never had good luck buying something sight unseen.



Do you live near a Dooney boutique store?  Their VIP sale is next Saturday.


----------



## MiaBorsa

coachfull said:


> After 2 bag fail from Coach yesterday I purchased this. I needed a bag without issues and this one was well-made and the attention to detail was impeccable!  I still love Coach especially when I get a bag that is perfect and worth the $$$ I paid for.



Gorgeous.  You can't beat Dooney leather.  Is that strawberry?   Congrats!


----------



## Weekend shopper

coachgirl555 said:


> My newest additions...!
> LV Mono Neverfull GM
> LV Facettes Charm
> LG luggage tag



Love your haul Congrats


----------



## coachfull

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous.  You can't beat Dooney leather.  Is that strawberry?   Congrats!



It's Pink. I am researching on Florentine satchels and might get the Strawberry


----------



## hthrs

coachgirl555 said:


> My newest additions...!
> LV Mono Neverfull GM
> LV Facettes Charm
> LG luggage tag



Beautiful! Love it! I'm saving for one in DA....right after I buy a MK Hamilton....and maybe a Coach Saffiano tote.....lol.


----------



## BagLady14

My mini LV, the Pochette Metis


----------



## Weekend shopper

BagLady14 said:


> My mini LV, the Pochette Metis



Bag twins, love the versatility and comfort of this bag. Congrats


----------



## SandraElle

MiaBorsa said:


> Do you live near a Dooney boutique store?  Their VIP sale is next Saturday.


 
Nope. D&B only available to me at Dillard's & Macy's. At least I can go touch-n-feel there, then order online.


----------



## coachgirl555

Weekend shopper said:


> Love your haul Congrats





hthrs said:


> Beautiful! Love it! I'm saving for one in DA....right after I buy a MK Hamilton....and maybe a Coach Saffiano tote.....lol.



Thanks ....!!!


----------



## BagLady14

Weekend shopper said:


> Bag twins, love the versatility and comfort of this bag. Congrats



Thanks.  I LVoe this bag.  I can fit a lot more than I thought and it is so very cute.  You are so right about the comfort - downsizing is a wonderfull free feeling.  I still have everything I need.  Was planning on the Alma BB until I saw this little baby!


----------



## kcoach

coachfull said:


> It's Pink. I am researching on Florentine satchels and might get the Strawberry


 
I'm going to look at the Florentine satchels today! I love them. First time in many years I've seen a Dooney I wanted.


----------



## kcoach

Well I got it! And for a great deal - 20/20% off (it had a few minor scratches in it so they gave me my store credit card 20% along with a "damage" 20%). I was fine with that, since this bag will scratch and patina over time anyway. I haven't bought a bag other than Coach in YEARS.


----------



## bobbyjean

kcoach said:


> Well I got it! And for a great deal - 20/20% off (it had a few minor scratches in it so they gave me my store credit card 20% along with a "damage" 20%). I was fine with that, since this bag will scratch and patina over time anyway. I haven't bought a bag other than Coach in YEARS.



Beautiful! The florentine leather is so NICE! Congrats.


----------



## kcoach

bobbyjean said:


> Beautiful! The florentine leather is so NICE! Congrats.



Thank you so much. It's a gorgeous bag. It took a lot for me to buy something other than Coach! There was a cognac haley marked down and i considered it but this was something totally different and i decided to step outside my Coach comfort zone!


----------



## SandraElle

As you may know, Buster & Tater have been tag-team enforcing a ban on me.

It no workie.:greengrin:

Enjoy my non-Coach ban purchase: Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Clayton Satchel in "Ivy."


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SandraElle said:


> As you may know, Buster & Tater have been tag-team enforcing a ban on me.
> 
> It no workie.:greengrin:
> 
> Enjoy my non-Coach ban purchase: Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Clayton Satchel in "Ivy."


Totally a Diva bag. Work it


----------



## kcoach

SandraElle said:


> As you may know, Buster & Tater have been tag-team enforcing a ban on me.
> 
> It no workie.:greengrin:
> 
> Enjoy my non-Coach ban purchase: Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Clayton Satchel in "Ivy."







So pretty! It's been a Dooney week for some of us Coach girls!


----------



## SandraElle

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Totally a Diva bag. Work it


 
I will work it and own it. She's packed and ready for tomorrow.




kcoach said:


> So pretty! It's been a Dooney week for some of us Coach girls!


 
I was a D&B virgin until I saw the other recent reveals. Then I accidentally went on QVC's site and *WHAM* there she was...on 5 easy payments. I had no choice.


----------



## kcoach

SandraElle said:


> I will work it and own it. She's packed and ready for tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a D&B virgin until I saw the other recent reveals. Then I accidentally went on QVC's site and *WHAM* there she was...on 5 easy payments. I had no choice.





Same here. Hadn't bought one of these bags in many many years (if ever-can't remember if I had one at some point). Definitely never bought one as nice as the one I got! Yours is gorgeous. That is a heavy, substantial bag and so nice.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Florentine Small Satchel in IVY...



WOW, this set is Gorgeous! Congrats Sarah!


----------



## caitatonic

Got my Speedy 35 last week!


----------



## hthrs

caitatonic said:


> Got my Speedy 35 last week!



Bag twins!!!! I never thought I would own a hand held bag, but my Speedy 35 is my favorite bag I own.


----------



## caitatonic

hthrs said:


> Bag twins!!!! I never thought I would own a hand held bag, but my Speedy 35 is my favorite bag I own.



I love hand held bags  I'd like my Sophia more if she was bigger and I love my Lindsey too!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Congrats bag twins. Looks great on you


----------



## missemily

Custom made leather tote by Laurel Dasso on etsy. Awesome leather with a gorgeous real waterproof lining!!! It's love!!!


----------



## missemily

2nd photo of the custom tote


----------



## kcoach

missemily said:


> 2nd photo of the custom tote


So pretty!


----------



## BagLady14

Kste Spade Darla wallet in coral


----------



## lucydee

My Michael Kors Kiki Printed Dot Medium Tote in Sapphire/Blk


----------



## whateve

Gucci Jackie


----------



## Coconut lover

SandraElle said:


> As you may know, Buster & Tater have been tag-team enforcing a ban on me.
> 
> It no workie.:greengrin:
> 
> Enjoy my non-Coach ban purchase: Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Clayton Satchel in "Ivy."



Your Buster and Tater pics always make me laugh.  They are soooo cute


----------



## SandraElle

Coconut lover said:


> Your Buster and Tater pics always make me laugh.  They are soooo cute



Thank you...I love them so much.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lucydee said:


> My Michael Kors Kiki Printed Dot Medium Tote in Sapphire/Blk


I saw this at Macys n realllllly thought abt gettin her


----------



## coachfull

SandraElle said:


> As you may know, Buster & Tater have been tag-team enforcing a ban on me.
> 
> It no workie.:greengrin:
> 
> Enjoy my non-Coach ban purchase: Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Clayton Satchel in "Ivy."



I just ordered the Dooney Kingston hobo and it's your fault for posting this. I think I am a new Dooney convert. How is your Clayton holding up?


----------



## lovemyzoes

SandraElle said:


> As you may know, Buster & Tater have been tag-team enforcing a ban on me.
> 
> It no workie.:greengrin:
> 
> Enjoy my non-Coach ban purchase: Dooney & Bourke Florentine Leather Clayton Satchel in "Ivy."


 
is this purse heavy, I'm thinking about getting the hobo but not sure if it will be too heavy for me.


----------



## lucydee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I saw this at Macys n realllllly thought abt gettin her


 
I love the color combination of sapphire/black and its very light filled up with all my stuff, so its not a heavy tote to carry around when you are shopping.

I love it so far and for the price, it was too good to pass up


----------



## yellowbernie

missemily said:


> 2nd photo of the custom tote


Wow that looks so nice, Is it big, and what is her site.


----------



## yellowbernie

Just got this bag yesterday at Macy's. It's the D&B small Lexington tote, and I am really liking it. Fits all my stuff perfectly. Of course I have a Coach fob on her.


----------



## joni80

Since I bought my first Coach, I never bought any other brand except for one MK Selma which I rehomed soon after that. But I cant escape this bag
	

		
			
		

		
	



now back to Coach again since there are still many Coach I want to get


----------



## SandraElle

coachfull said:


> I just ordered the Dooney Kingston hobo and it's your fault for posting this. I think I am a new Dooney convert. How is your Clayton holding up?



Oh, you bad girl.   Honestly my head is swimming over Clayton. I have zero desire to change out her and I've only had her 2 days. What color did you get?




lovemyzoes said:


> is this purse heavy, I'm thinking about getting the hobo but not sure if it will be too heavy for me.



Yes, the Clayton is heavy at 3 lb 7 oz empty.  The Kingston Hobo is a little smaller in height but betting it's weighty, too.

I encourage you, even if you're not buying from QVC, to go on qvc.com and watch the video presentation of the bag.  It's so nice to see it being touched and modeled.


----------



## Jesssh

joni80 said:


> Since I bought my first Coach, I never bought any other brand except for one MK Selma which I rehomed soon after that. But I cant escape this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2371814
> 
> now back to Coach again since there are still many Coach I want to get



Love this. I want.


----------



## coachfull

SandraElle said:


> Oh, you bad girl.   Honestly my head is swimming over Clayton. I have zero desire to change out her and I've only had her 2 days. What color did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the Clayton is heavy at 3 lb 7 oz empty.  The Kingston Hobo is a little smaller in height but betting it's weighty, too.
> 
> I encourage you, even if you're not buying from QVC, to go on qvc.com and watch the video presentation of the bag.  It's so nice to see it being touched and modeled.



I got it in Natural. I wanted the Clayton in Red but it's unavailable. My florentine satchel in red is on its way too. I recently had a horrible experience at Coach so I am rebelling and buying Dooney. Their bags are quite heavy because they use quality, top- notch leather. I love how thick the leather in my Dillen satchel.


----------



## SandraElle

coachfull said:


> I got it in Natural. I wanted the Clayton in Red but it's unavailable. My florentine satchel in red is on its way too. I recently had a horrible experience at Coach so I am rebelling and buying Dooney. Their bags are quite heavy because they use quality, top- notch leather. I love how thick the leather in my Dillen satchel.



I LOVE the Natural. Congrats & can't wait for your reveal.


----------



## missemily

yellowbernie said:


> Wow that looks so nice, Is it big, and what is her site.



Laurel Dasso Leathers- she is on Facebook and has a shop on etsy DalleMieMani. It is about 16" tall and 11" high but she does custom orders so you can pick your colors of leather/lining/hardware etc. She was so helpful it was a fun experience. I plan to get another one something different


----------



## kcoach

coachfull said:


> I got it in Natural. I wanted the Clayton in Red but it's unavailable. My florentine satchel in red is on its way too. I recently had a horrible experience at Coach so I am rebelling and buying Dooney. Their bags are quite heavy because they use quality, top- notch leather. I love how thick the leather in my Dillen satchel.


Can't wait to see this!


----------



## yellowbernie

missemily said:


> Laurel Dasso Leathers- she is on Facebook and has a shop on etsy DalleMieMani. It is about 16" tall and 11" high but she does custom orders so you can pick your colors of leather/lining/hardware etc. She was so helpful it was a fun experience. I plan to get another one something different


Thanks for the info.  Looks to be well made.


----------



## Scooch

My splurge from Macy's yesterday!


----------



## KSuzuki

Scooch said:


> My splurge from Macy's yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2372010



Oooh, love!


----------



## Scooch

KSuzuki said:


> Oooh, love!




Thank you! Walked by her and stopped in my tracks!


----------



## karman

I saw this bag on the blog and fell in love! I had to have it! After hours of searching online I finally tracked one down in Nevada and placed a phone order... hopefully it is as amazing IRL as it is online!







and another photo taken from RM's instagram!


----------



## melissatrv

Oh that is amazing, can't wait to see it once it arrives




karman said:


> I saw this bag on the blog and fell in love! I had to have it! After hours of searching online I finally tracked one down in Nevada and placed a phone order... hopefully it is as amazing IRL as it is online!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another photo taken from RM's instagram!


----------



## melissatrv

My first ever Michael Kors bag, Selma Medium Studded satchel in red


----------



## middie girl

hthrs said:


> Bag twins!!!! I never thought I would own a hand held bag, but my Speedy 35 is my favorite bag I own.


Bag triplets! I cherish mine. Need to get it out and use this week. Love the chocolate brown shade.


----------



## bobbyjean

karman said:


> I saw this bag on the blog and fell in love! I had to have it! After hours of searching online I finally tracked one down in Nevada and placed a phone order... hopefully it is as amazing IRL as it is online!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and another photo taken from RM's instagram!



Cool ! I can't wait to see your reveal! That green and blue together is so pretty!


----------



## bobbyjean

melissatrv said:


> My first ever Michael Kors bag, Selma Medium Studded satchel in red



Very pretty! I almost ordered this bag yesterday in dune..not sure why I didn't ?!


----------



## seekingjans

Hello everyone!  

I always get wonderful advice from the Coachies in TPF so wanted to ask:  
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Recently purchased the MK Slouchy Hamilton in Dark Dune and wondering whether she's a keeper.  It's such a versatile bag and although I loved the Luggage color I have 3 handbags that are that same tan color and I don't have a handbag in this color.  The other thing is I just purchased a Coach Haley 2 months ago-- really don't need another bag-- although the strap on this Hamilton is wonderful.  I've posted some shots and I apologize for the lighting on the mod pic-- makes the bag look dark brown.  I also haven't unwrapped it because I may return it.  I would love to have your feedback and thank you in advance!!!


----------



## houstonm2198

My newest MK outlet purchase.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney Alto Giovanna Satchel in t'moro brown.


----------



## ecj*waxy

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Alto Giovanna Satchel in t'moro brown.


Oh, wow...that is very nice!!!  The color looks so rich...beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

ecj*waxy said:


> Oh, wow...that is very nice!!!  The color looks so rich...beautiful!



Thanks!  I'm in love.


----------



## kcoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Alto Giovanna Satchel in t'moro brown.




Nice! Reminds me a lot of the mini tanner but with a different leather. Beautiful color!


----------



## KSuzuki

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Alto Giovanna Satchel in t'moro brown.



Wow, she is def stunning!


----------



## MiaBorsa

kcoach said:


> Nice! Reminds me a lot of the mini tanner but with a different leather. Beautiful color!


Thanks!  


KSuzuki said:


> Wow, she is def stunning!


Thank you!!


----------



## paulina1234

seekingjans said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I always get wonderful advice from the Coachies in TPF so wanted to ask:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2374853
> View attachment 2374855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently purchased the MK Slouchy Hamilton in Dark Dune and wondering whether she's a keeper.  It's such a versatile bag and although I loved the Luggage color I have 3 handbags that are that same tan color and I don't have a handbag in this color.  The other thing is I just purchased a Coach Haley 2 months ago-- really don't need another bag-- although the strap on this Hamilton is wonderful.  I've posted some shots and I apologize for the lighting on the mod pic-- makes the bag look dark brown.  I also haven't unwrapped it because I may return it.  I would love to have your feedback and thank you in advance!!!





Was that you with the blue and oak haley? I vividly remember that bag it was beautiful. I would return the MK as it is just another brown bag (to me)


----------



## NurseAnn

melissatrv said:


> My first ever Michael Kors bag, Selma Medium Studded satchel in red



I love this!  I have it in Navy and it is one of my favorite bags now.


----------



## NurseAnn

seekingjans said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I always get wonderful advice from the Coachies in TPF so wanted to ask:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2374853
> View attachment 2374855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently purchased the MK Slouchy Hamilton in Dark Dune and wondering whether she's a keeper.  It's such a versatile bag and although I loved the Luggage color I have 3 handbags that are that same tan color and I don't have a handbag in this color.  The other thing is I just purchased a Coach Haley 2 months ago-- really don't need another bag-- although the strap on this Hamilton is wonderful.  I've posted some shots and I apologize for the lighting on the mod pic-- makes the bag look dark brown.  I also haven't unwrapped it because I may return it.  I would love to have your feedback and thank you in advance!!!



I love the color but it is lacking that wow factor for me.  The big lock would be "it" but I hate how it says MK so big.  Give the Haley some more unopposed time and send this one back.  I'm saying that as someone who likes both brands.  I remember your pics of Haley from before and it looked great on you.  There are too many great bags out there to keep one you aren't sure about.


----------



## abdoutots

I've been bitten by the Dooney bug! I finally got my kelly florentine satchel & love her. Pictures don't do her any justice. The leather looks and smells amazing. 

[URL=http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/ceeandee/media/photo1_zps8205a3ed.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/ceeandee/media/photo2_zps1f94b628.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## coachgirl555

My newest addition..
LV Mono Zippy Organizer Wallet


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Alto Giovanna Satchel in t'moro brown.



stunning bag.  Alto leather is so luxurious.


----------



## carterazo

abdoutots said:


> I've been bitten by the Dooney bug! I finally got my kelly florentine satchel & love her. Pictures don't do her any justice. The leather looks and smells amazing.
> 
> [URL=http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/ceeandee/media/photo1_zps8205a3ed.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> [URL=http://s1362.photobucket.com/user/ceeandee/media/photo2_zps1f94b628.jpg.html]
> 
> [/URL]



What a pretty green! I like how the color shows in your picture waaay better than the one on the website.


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> stunning bag.  Alto leather is so luxurious.



Thanks!


----------



## seekingjans

NurseAnn said:


> I love the color but it is lacking that wow factor for me.  The big lock would be "it" but I hate how it says MK so big.  Give the Haley some more unopposed time and send this one back.  I'm saying that as someone who likes both brands.  I remember your pics of Haley from before and it looked great on you.  There are too many great bags out there to keep one you aren't sure about.




Thanks for the advice!


----------



## seekingjans

paulina1234 said:


> Was that you with the blue and oak haley? I vividly remember that bag it was beautiful. I would return the MK as it is just another brown bag (to me)




I definitely kept the Haley!  That was too beautiful to pass up but the versatility and silhouette of this bag is so nice!  Just feel guilty buying another handbag so soon after my last shopping spree.


----------



## abdoutots

carterazo said:


> What a pretty green! I like how the color shows in your picture waaay better than the one on the website.



Thanks! Same with your blue & red. They should really work on their pictures.


----------



## coachfull

My first Florentine


----------



## kcoach

coachfull said:


> My first Florentine


Beautiful! Another Coachie with a D&B Flo satchel! What color is it? Natural?


----------



## unfurling

My first Rebecca Minkoff... Mini MAB tote


----------



## coachfull

kcoach said:


> Beautiful! Another Coachie with a D&B Flo satchel! What color is it? Natural?



Thank you! It is Strawberry. Red with a hint of orange. Close to Coach Legacy Carnelian.


----------



## kcoach

coachfull said:


> Thank you! It is Strawberry. Red with a hint of orange. Close to Coach Legacy Carnelian.



Love it!


----------



## SandraElle

coachfull said:


> My first Florentine


 
Ahhh...so pretty! Posts here were a direct influence on me purchasing my first D&B Florentine satchel. Congrats!


----------



## Weekend shopper

coachgirl555 said:


> My newest addition..
> LV Mono Zippy Organizer Wallet



Very cute! Congrats


----------



## abdoutots

unfurling said:


> My first Rebecca Minkoff... Mini MAB tote
> View attachment 2381017
> View attachment 2381019
> View attachment 2381020
> View attachment 2381021
> View attachment 2381023



Oh wow, this is gorgeous. When I saw the picture it immediately reminded me of the oil slick sabrina and then I read your signature, I can see why you were drawn to this one!


----------



## coachfull

SandraElle said:


> Ahhh...so pretty! Posts here were a direct influence on me purchasing my first D&B Florentine satchel. Congrats!



Hi SandraElle! How do you wear your satchel? I am amazed by D&B leather quality.


----------



## SandraElle

coachfull said:


> Hi SandraElle! How do you wear your satchel? I am amazed by D&B leather quality.



On my left forearm...until my arm starts shaking and my left hand goes numb, then I switch to crossbody. (she's quite heavy)


----------



## LovingLV81

Michael Kors small kiki tote it is just so cute and compact but still fits a lot !


----------



## sandyclaws

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 2382595
> 
> 
> Michael Kors small kiki tote it is just so cute and compact but still fits a lot !



*JEALOUS!!!!!!!* love the dots!!! what a great buy!!


----------



## MoreBagzPlease

*Christine Price Diaper Bag/Handbag.

Scored Her On Craigslist For $25.00. *


----------



## coachfull

Someone (I can't recall who) requested a crossbody mod shot of the
 D&B Florentine satchel. Here it is..


----------



## Suzanne B.

coachfull said:


> Someone (I can't recall who) requested a crossbody mod shot of the
> D&B Florentine satchel. Here it is..



Hi Coachfull! It wasn't me, but I just wanted to say HI! 

Btw, love your D&B florentine satchel.


----------



## coachmk

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Florentine Small Satchel in IVY...



I think I have to have this bag THIS color!!


----------



## LovingLV81

sandyclaws said:


> *JEALOUS!!!!!!!* love the dots!!! what a great buy!!




Thanks !! I know right the dots are what drew me in and it is basically the same size as a LV neverfull PM which is the size that I wanted !! I saw this and I was just like I have to have it !!


----------



## kcoach

abbie001 said:


> I just got this bag last Thursday. I love it ! Its the regular size in Natural.



Twins!


----------



## coachfull

Suzanne B. said:


> Hi Coachfull! It wasn't me, but I just wanted to say HI!
> 
> Btw, love your D&B florentine satchel.



Hi Suzanne! Happy Halloween!


----------



## coachgirl555

My new to me newest addition
Gucci Medium Soho Shoulder Bag in Royal Purple


----------



## Weekend shopper

coachgirl555 said:


> My new to me newest addition
> Gucci Medium Soho Shoulder Bag in Royal Purple



Beautiful, Congrats


----------



## coachgirl555

Weekend shopper said:


> Beautiful, Congrats


 
Thanks...!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

coachgirl555 said:


> My new to me newest addition
> Gucci Medium Soho Shoulder Bag in Royal Purple


Tht is crazy hawwwwt


----------



## whateve

coachgirl555 said:


> My new to me newest addition
> Gucci Medium Soho Shoulder Bag in Royal Purple


What a gorgeous color! Is the leather soft and squishy?


----------



## coachgirl555

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Tht is crazy hawwwwt


 


whateve said:


> What a gorgeous color! Is the leather soft and squishy?


 
Thanks Ladies!!

Yes.... the leather is YUMMY soft & squishy..!!


----------



## zaara10

coachgirl555 said:


> My new to me newest addition
> Gucci Medium Soho Shoulder Bag in Royal Purple



Wow!!! This is soooo gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## coachgirl555

zaara10 said:


> Wow!!! This is soooo gorgeous! Love it!


 
Thanks....!!!


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

coachgirl555 said:


> My new to me newest addition
> Gucci Medium Soho Shoulder Bag in Royal Purple



Oh gorgeous!!! That color is amazing!!


----------



## coachgirl555

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> Oh gorgeous!!! That color is amazing!!


 
Thank - You....!!


----------



## houstonm2198

coachgirl555 said:


> My new to me newest addition
> Gucci Medium Soho Shoulder Bag in Royal Purple


She's gorgeous!


----------



## treasured

Coachgirl, I saw this in a red shade on a Neimans catalog last year and was obsessed! It looks soft and slouchy. I love that the logo is stitched so it is not an in your face kind!
You have the most beautiful bags!


----------



## coachgirl555

houstonm2198 said:


> She's gorgeous!





treasured said:


> Coachgirl, I saw this in a red shade on a Neimans catalog last year and was obsessed! It looks soft and slouchy. I love that the logo is stitched so it is not an in your face kind!
> You have the most beautiful bags!



Thanks guys..!!


----------



## joni80

coachgirl555 said:


> My new to me newest addition
> Gucci Medium Soho Shoulder Bag in Royal Purple




oh my, it is on my list. I am eagerly waiting for the upcoming Gucci sale to see if the bag is included. Congrats to you!


----------



## coachgirl555

joni80 said:


> oh my, it is on my list. I am eagerly waiting for the upcoming Gucci sale to see if the bag is included. Congrats to you!


 
Thank-You..! I love the bag.. reminds me kinda of a Phoebe but with no compartments...!!


----------



## LovingLV81

Best husband ever !! &#128521;&#128077; it is the mid size Michael kors watch hunger stop 100 series's the proceeds from this watch go to feed 100 people in need


----------



## coachfull

Kingston Hobo


----------



## melissatrv

SandraElle said:


> On my left forearm...until my arm starts shaking and my left hand goes numb, then I switch to crossbody. (she's quite heavy)


 
LOL, sounds like me!  Women don't just suffer to wear heels, we suffer our nice handbags too  

That is one heavy bag though even empty. It surprises me it is so popular with that weight despite the look of it.


----------



## SandraElle

melissatrv said:


> LOL, sounds like me!  Women don't just suffer to wear heels, we suffer our nice handbags too
> 
> That is one heavy bag though even empty. It surprises me it is so popular with that weight despite the look of it.


 
They warned on the QVC demo that it weighed 3lb 7oz empty.


----------



## SandraElle

coachfull said:


> Kingston Hobo


 
Is that not a gorgeous color?!!!  Love it...


----------



## jade

I am cheating with Kate. I picked this bag up.  And posted a thread in the KS forum.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492715584&bmUID=k91JY4E&RVL=true.  




I was planning to get the black Sadie but the glitter black wasn't me.  And I really wanted a black lady like top handle.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

coachfull said:


> Kingston Hobo


Loveeeeee


----------



## coachfull

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Loveeeeee



I just ordered the Ocean Blue. I am bad. I'm in a D&B kick. Can't you tell?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

coachfull said:


> I just ordered the Ocean Blue. I am bad. I'm in a D&B kick. Can't you tell?


 
ya pic made me go look at this AGAIN


----------



## coachfull

crazyforcoach09 said:


> ya pic made me go look at this AGAIN



I worship this bag. I think it's the best D&B ever created. I like the Clayton Satchel too. But too big to wear crossbody.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

coachfull said:


> I worship this bag. I think it's the best D&B ever created. I like the Clayton Satchel too. But too big to wear crossbody.


 
do you have an outlet near you??
I might need to go to the one close to me


----------



## coachfull

crazyforcoach09 said:


> do you have an outlet near you??
> I might need to go to the one close to me



I do and I did visit last week. 30% off but the bags available were scratched up and dirty. I ordered this directly from Dooney website.


----------



## TiffanyS88

Michael Kors Stella Aviator Sunglasses (Gold)


----------



## coachfull

Red Florentine Satchel


----------



## coachfull

Better lighting


----------



## jayohwhy

kors satchel. I wanted a balenciaga city but got this instead for 1/10 of the price at the outlets.


----------



## SandraElle

coachfull said:


> Red Florentine Satchel



Killer bag.


----------



## carterazo

coachfull said:


> Better lighting



Bea- u- ti-ful!


----------



## coachfull

SandraElle said:


> Killer bag.



It definitely killed my wallet.


----------



## coachgirl555

I am just over flowing with JOY..... I now own my HG of HG bags.... she arrived today...!! 
Miss LV Chocolate XL Mahina....!!!! 
I knew she was coming today to my work so I honestly took my purse contents to work in a plastic bag.... opened the box and MOVED right in..! Thanks for letting me share fellow bag addicts...!!


----------



## melissatrv

Michael Kors Medium Jewel Selma (yes the Candace look-a-like) in fuchsia.  Much more blingy though!  Has one row of silvers studs and another of embedded jewels and on the back too in Saffiano leather.  LOVE this bag and snipped the tags right away. Got it for 45% (25% Belk Charity Day +20% limited exclusion coupon)


----------



## houstonm2198

melissatrv said:


> Michael Kors Medium Jewel Selma (yes the Candace look-a-like) in fuchsia.  Much more blingy though!  Has one row of silvers studs and another of embedded jewels and on the back too in Saffiano leather.  LOVE this bag and snipped the tags right away. Got it for 45% (25% Belk Charity Day +20% limited exclusion coupon)


Pretty!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Coachgirl555....that is one GORGEOUS BAG! Congrats!!!!


----------



## coachgirl555

melissatrv said:


> Michael Kors Medium Jewel Selma (yes the Candace look-a-like) in fuchsia. Much more blingy though! Has one row of silvers studs and another of embedded jewels and on the back too in Saffiano leather. LOVE this bag and snipped the tags right away. Got it for 45% (25% Belk Charity Day +20% limited exclusion coupon)


 
Sooo pretty.. saw these yesterday at the mall..!
Congrats & Enjoy!


----------



## pinksprinkles8

coachgirl555 said:


> I am just over flowing with JOY..... I now own my HG of HG bags.... she arrived today...!!
> Miss LV Chocolate XL Mahina....!!!!
> I knew she was coming today to my work so I honestly took my purse contents to work in a plastic bag.... opened the box and MOVED right in..! Thanks for letting me share fellow bag addicts...!!


 
Beautiful, Coachgirl555 . Mahina leather is so scrumptious!


----------



## coachgirl555

pinksprinkles8 said:


> Beautiful, Coachgirl555 . Mahina leather is so scrumptious!


Thank-You..!!


----------



## whateve

coachgirl555 said:


> I am just over flowing with JOY..... I now own my HG of HG bags.... she arrived today...!!
> Miss LV Chocolate XL Mahina....!!!!
> I knew she was coming today to my work so I honestly took my purse contents to work in a plastic bag.... opened the box and MOVED right in..! Thanks for letting me share fellow bag addicts...!!


Congratulations! She is gorgeous! The Mahina leather is my favorite. My HG is the PM Selene in black.


----------



## coachgirl555

whateve said:


> Congratulations! She is gorgeous! The Mahina leather is my favorite. My HG is the PM Selene in black.


 
Thanks...!! Love the Selene also...! YUMMY


----------



## LovingLV81

My 1st pandora bracelet been working on it  it is rather addicting collecting all the charms


----------



## Bisoux78

*Balenciaga City Bag with Gold G12 Hardware in Cigare Fonce, Fall 2013 *


----------



## houstonm2198

Bisoux78 said:


> *Balenciaga City Bag with Gold G12 Hardware in Cigare Fonce, Fall 2013 *


Pretty!


----------



## amandah313

Michael Kors Weston Satchel in Pomegranate


----------



## frivofrugalista

Bisoux78 said:


> *Balenciaga City Bag with Gold G12 Hardware in Cigare Fonce, Fall 2013 *



Wow, the leather looks scrumptious.


----------



## frivofrugalista

amandah313 said:


> View attachment 2415450
> 
> 
> Michael Kors Weston Satchel in Pomegranate



Such a striking colour,  congrats!


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

coachgirl555 said:


> I am just over flowing with JOY..... I now own my HG of HG bags.... she arrived today...!!
> Miss LV Chocolate XL Mahina....!!!!
> I knew she was coming today to my work so I honestly took my purse contents to work in a plastic bag.... opened the box and MOVED right in..! Thanks for letting me share fellow bag addicts...!!


Mahina is on my list. I am loving this. Stunning.


----------



## coachgirl555

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> Mahina is on my list. I am loving this. Stunning.


 
Thank-You..!


----------



## coachgirl555

frivofrugalista said:


> Coachgirl555....that is one GORGEOUS BAG! Congrats!!!!


 
Thanks....!


----------



## houstonm2198

My newest edition. Dooney Kingston hobo in teal.


----------



## bobbyjean

To the smartest handbag people I know......does anyone know the brand of this bag? I've posted it over in bags under the identify me thread.... I just thought someone here might know?! Thanks so much!!


----------



## nichols5991

bobbyjean said:


> To the smartest handbag people I know......does anyone know the brand of this bag? I've posted it over in bags under the identify me thread.... I just thought someone here might know?! Thanks so much!!



Yes, it's a Liebeskind.


----------



## bobbyjean

nichols5991 said:


> Yes, it's a Liebeskind.



Thank you so much! I knew someone would know!


----------



## Modemouth

bobbyjean said:


> Thank you so much! I knew someone would know!


Just gorgeous and on sale!  


http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/liebesk...ferralID=468f2334-5ad9-11e3-beb7-001b2166c2c0


----------



## bobbyjean

Modemouth said:


> Just gorgeous and on sale!
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/liebesk...ferralID=468f2334-5ad9-11e3-beb7-001b2166c2c0



It is pretty! I've never had a Liebeskind bag and know nothing about them though!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Picked up this adorable Relic bag today for a steal at Kohl's. Roughly $5.00 after coupons and discounts. The best part is she holds a lot of stuff.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Sorry. Darn phone.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2420989
> 
> Sorry. Darn phone.



Oh my! What a gorgeous colour!


----------



## jailnurse93

bobbyjean said:


> Thank you so much! I knew someone would know!


 
I have a couple Liebeskind bags; I like them alot.


----------



## vintagefinds

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2420979
> View attachment 2420980
> 
> Picked up this adorable Relic bag today for a steal at Kohl's. Roughly $5.00 after coupons and discounts. The best part is she holds a lot of stuff.


Love that bag so much. You got a great deal!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney & Bourke Toledo Medium Mail Satchel.


----------



## Butterlite

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Toledo Medium Mail Satchel.


I'm only an occasional DB fan, and don't currently own any, I started visiting the LV forum (oye, so bad for my wallet)...but THIS ^^ is super cute!! Me likey!!! Very casual and rustic! Makes me want to go horse back riding.


----------



## coachgirl555

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Toledo Medium Mail Satchel.


 I love this....!! Congrats!


----------



## coachgirl555

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2420979
> View attachment 2420980
> 
> Picked up this adorable Relic bag today for a steal at Kohl's. Roughly $5.00 after coupons and discounts. The best part is she holds a lot of stuff.


 
Way cute.... great deal also..! Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Butterlite said:


> I'm only an occasional DB fan, and don't currently own any, I started visiting the LV forum (oye, so bad for my wallet)...but THIS ^^ is super cute!! Me likey!!! Very casual and rustic! Makes me want to go horse back riding.


   Thanks.  


coachgirl555 said:


> I love this....!! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

frivofrugalista said:


> Oh my! What a gorgeous colour!




Thank you!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Chanel Navy Blue Boy


----------



## whateve

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Navy Blue Boy


----------



## frivofrugalista

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Navy Blue Boy


----------



## Weekend shopper

whateve said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## Weekend shopper

frivofrugalista said:


> Ooo weee this is a stunner!



Thank you


----------



## amandah313

MK Large Hamilton satchel in Luggage with gold hardware &#128525;


----------



## Sassyjgm

My new MK Odette. I just unboxed her tonight. I'm in love.


----------



## Sassyjgm

A great size!


----------



## MKB0925

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2420979
> View attachment 2420980
> 
> Picked up this adorable Relic bag today for a steal at Kohl's. Roughly $5.00 after coupons and discounts. The best part is she holds a lot of stuff.



Love this bag....so cute!


----------



## amo_borse

Ebay score. Rebecca Minkoff Cupid.


----------



## frivofrugalista

amo_borse said:


> Ebay score. Rebecca Minkoff Cupid.



Nice colour!


----------



## IraPo

Michael Kors Hamilton


----------



## crystal-d

coachgirl555 said:


> I am just over flowing with JOY..... I now own my HG of HG bags.... she arrived today...!!
> Miss LV Chocolate XL Mahina....!!!!
> I knew she was coming today to my work so I honestly took my purse contents to work in a plastic bag.... opened the box and MOVED right in..! Thanks for letting me share fellow bag addicts...!!




Just stunning! Congrats


----------



## Kmiller_41

Cheating today with my very first Dooney!


----------



## amandah313

Kmiller_41 said:


> Cheating today with my very first Dooney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2433762




Beautiful piece


----------



## Kmiller_41

amandah313 said:


> Beautiful piece




Thanks


----------



## Envyme_09

Michael Kors Saffiano leather N/S hamilton in Malachite, Luggage and Red
Dooney Bourke Florentine Vachetta Satchel in Sunflower.


----------



## Envyme_09

Ah here they are.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Envyme_09 said:


> Ah here they are.



Love the colours!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Envyme_09 said:


> Michael Kors Saffiano leather N/S hamilton in Malachite, Luggage and Red
> Dooney Bourke Florentine Vachetta Satchel in Sunflower.



Glad to find an MK fan here! I love your hamiltons!


----------



## Envyme_09

Seedlessplum said:


> Glad to find an MK fan here! I love your hamiltons!


Hehehe, 
Thanks! Took a short break from Coach.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

My new Sharif Leather Color Block satchel showed up today!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Envyme_09 said:


> Michael Kors Saffiano leather N/S hamilton in Malachite, Luggage and Red
> 
> Dooney Bourke Florentine Vachetta Satchel in Sunflower.




I love the MK Hamiltons. That is on my radar for my next bag splurge! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Envyme_09

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> I love the MK Hamiltons. That is on my radar for my next bag splurge! Gorgeous!!!



I know right. Loving the red so much! Wondering if I can score on the matching wallet. But it's not even available online.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Chanel So Black Jumbo


----------



## LovingLV81

Christmas gift from my hubby with the help of Santa  I am super lucky


----------



## unfurling

My once-a-year Reed Krakoff  and wallet from Japan!


----------



## Apelila

Here is my Burberry Haymarket Regent tote and matching mini wallet


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

My Christmas present to myself was the Vermillion Borough, and here is my Moms present to me: MK Hamilton in Luggage Croc Embossed. . I do love it very much even though it's cheating....lol!


----------



## frivofrugalista

unfurling said:


> My once-a-year Reed Krakoff  and wallet from Japan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2443197



What a bag! Stunning!


----------



## carinas

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Navy Blue Boy


----------



## Weekend shopper

carinas said:


> Oh my....this is breathtakingly gorgeous... Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel So Black Jumbo


----------



## Weekend shopper

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> (faints) Stunning. Just Stunning.



Thank you


----------



## tonij2000

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel So Black Jumbo


Love that RK!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Thanks Tonij


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> My Christmas present to myself was the Vermillion Borough, and here is my Moms present to me: MK Hamilton in Luggage Croc Embossed. . I do love it very much even though it's cheating....lol!




Gorgeous!


----------



## lucydee

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel So Black Jumbo


----------



## unfurling

frivofrugalista said:


> What a bag! Stunning!



Thanks so much


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Weekend shopper

lucydee said:


> Fabulous Bag!
> Congrats on this beauty!



Thank you


----------



## jailnurse93

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Navy Blue Boy


----------



## jailnurse93

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Toledo Medium Mail Satchel.


 
I LOVE this!  Dooney is always quality, always great leather, and they do black so nice.  Love the style of this.


----------



## Weekend shopper

jailnurse93 said:


> You got a slammin' Channel collection~~LOVE LOVE LOVE the Navy Channel Boy! I'd also love to peek into your purse closet!



Thank you


----------



## Apelila

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel So Black Jumbo


----------



## Weekend shopper

Apelila said:


> Oh my gosh....beautiful!



Thank you


----------



## CoachGirl12

Here is my gorgeous Michael Kors Studded Selma in Pearl Grey that I got from my hubby for X-mas


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney & Bourke Alto Pebbled Leather Hobo, in Taupe.


----------



## MiaBorsa

jailnurse93 said:


> I LOVE this!  Dooney is always quality, always great leather, and they do black so nice.  Love the style of this.



Thanks, Lady!


----------



## Elsee

unfurling said:


> My once-a-year Reed Krakoff  and wallet from Japan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2443197



Wow! Stunning!


----------



## Elsee

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> My Christmas present to myself was the Vermillion Borough, and here is my Moms present to me: MK Hamilton in Luggage Croc Embossed. . I do love it very much even though it's cheating....lol!



That's a beautiful Hamilton! Congratulations!


----------



## Elsee

CoachGirl12 said:


> Here is my gorgeous Michael Kors Studded Selma in Pearl Grey that I got from my hubby for X-mas



Congratulations! What a nice hubby!


----------



## Elsee

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Alto Pebbled Leather Hobo, in Taupe.



I love this! Congratulations!


----------



## whateve

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Alto Pebbled Leather Hobo, in Taupe.


This is pretty! I keep looking at Dooney but never buying. This might be the bag I won't be able to resist.


----------



## coachgirl555

One of my cheat bags... wanted to wait till she came back from her custom paint job..!
Mon-mono GM Neverfull


----------



## coachgirl555

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Alto Pebbled Leather Hobo, in Taupe.


I love this...! Congrats!


----------



## frivofrugalista

MiaBorsa said:


>


Beauty...love the slouch, leather seems really soft.


----------



## frivofrugalista

coachgirl555 said:


>


Liking the pop of colours.


----------



## coachgirl555

frivofrugalista said:


> Liking the pop of colours.


 
Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Elsee said:


> I love this! Congratulations!


Thanks!




whateve said:


> This is pretty! I keep looking at Dooney but never buying. This might be the bag I won't be able to resist.


  It was a limited edition and is now sold out.  I'm so glad I "bagged" one!  




coachgirl555 said:


> I love this...! Congrats!


Thanks!  Me too!!   




frivofrugalista said:


> Beauty...love the slouch, leather seems really soft.


Thank you!  It's like buttah!!


----------



## MIKOMEGMOM

coachgirl555 said:


> One of my cheat bags... wanted to wait till she came back from her custom paint job..!
> Mon-mono GM Neverfull



Beautiful paint job.... Was that a LV custom job? I have never seen them do that before. The flowers I mean...


----------



## coachgirl555

MIKOMEGMOM said:


> Beautiful paint job.... Was that a LV custom job? I have never seen them do that before. The flowers I mean...


 Thanks!!
Yes.. I had it custom painted by an artist in FL..!


----------



## coachgirl555

My newest addition 
LV Fleur de Monogram Chain Bag Charm


----------



## caitatonic

I've posted my Speedy before.. have since bought the clochette, zippy compact wallet, and pochette


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney and Bourke Montecatini Ring Hobo in Chestnut.


----------



## whateve

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney and Bourke Montecatini Ring Hobo in Chestnut.


The leather looks so smooshy!


----------



## kathrynetta

Kate Spade!!


----------



## melissatrv

kathrynetta said:


> Kate Spade!!


 
Which Kate Spade did you buy?  They have some adorable items in their new arrivals


----------



## melissatrv

coachgirl555 said:


> One of my cheat bags... wanted to wait till she came back from her custom paint job..!
> Mon-mono GM Neverfull


 
That is fantastic!  I did not know you could customize to that level.  Is this something that LV only does for certain VIP customers?  Regardless you did a great job picking out the theme.



CoachGirl12 said:


> Here is my gorgeous Michael Kors Studded Selma in Pearl Grey that I got from my hubby for X-mas


 Love, love, love this....killing me that they did not have this in medium!!


----------



## crystal-d

MK Selma &#128149;


----------



## Jb32purse

I love that bag, crystal. Very cute.


----------



## melissatrv

crystal-d said:


> MK Selma &#128149;
> View attachment 2457729



Love the Selma....I have this color with the jewels but might get the black with silver grommets


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Decided to give MK a little love.


----------



## iuvcoach

crystal-d said:


> MK Selma &#128149;
> View attachment 2457729



Very pretty C!!


----------



## Toolchick462

Notting Hill Design Westbourne Tote in Green




Posted story/pics here, check it out  

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/long-time-handbag-lemming-slain-851258.html


----------



## Butterlite

Here is my latest purchase...meet my Metis  she's so soft and suple.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Butterlite said:


> Here is my latest purchase...meet my Metis  she's so soft and suple.


Nice!


----------



## crystal-d

iuvcoach said:


> Very pretty C!!




Thanks lady


----------



## crystal-d

melissatrv said:


> Love the Selma....I have this color with the jewels but might get the black with silver grommets




The black and sliver is stunning together


----------



## crystal-d

Jb32purse said:


> I love that bag, crystal. Very cute.




Thank you


----------



## carinas




----------



## tonij2000

carinas said:


>



Adorable!


----------



## arfmsu

carinas said:


>




This is gorgeous! I love the color!


----------



## cherry0017

carinas said:


>


This is so unique and pretty.
Such a beautiful blue!


----------



## carinas

Toolchick462 said:


> Notting Hill Design Westbourne Tote in Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted story/pics here, check it out
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/long-time-handbag-lemming-slain-851258.html



Absolutely gorgeous! The style, the color, the leather...just perfect!


----------



## carinas

tonij2000 said:


> Adorable!



Thank You! I love it.



arfmsu said:


> This is gorgeous! I love the color!



Thank You! I have a soft spot for blue bags.



cherry0017 said:


> This is so unique and pretty.
> Such a beautiful blue!



Thank You! I agree, it is a beautiful shade of blue!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

MK Hamilton tote great sale


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Envyme_09 said:


> Michael Kors Saffiano leather N/S hamilton in Malachite, Luggage and Red
> Dooney Bourke Florentine Vachetta Satchel in Sunflower.


Love these hamiltons!


----------



## Freak4Coach

carinas said:


>



This is adorable and love that color!


----------



## Freak4Coach

My newest additions - Gucci Nice Top Handle bag and Gucci Nice Zip Around wallet both in Flora and Heart-Shaped Interlocking G key ring.  Pic really don't do this print justice.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Freak4Coach said:


> My newest additions - Gucci Nice Top Handle bag and Gucci Nice Zip Around wallet both in Flora and Heart-Shaped Interlocking G key ring.  Pic really don't do this print justice.



Freak4Coach what a lovely bag and wallet! Perfect for Spring and Summer!!!


----------



## coachgirl555

Freak4Coach said:


> My newest additions - Gucci Nice Top Handle bag and Gucci Nice Zip Around wallet both in Flora and Heart-Shaped Interlocking G key ring.  Pic really don't do this print justice.


 
Very pretty..! Congrats & Enjoy!


----------



## carinas

Freak4Coach said:


> This is adorable and love that color!



Thank You!



Freak4Coach said:


> My newest additions - Gucci Nice Top Handle bag and Gucci Nice Zip Around wallet both in Flora and Heart-Shaped Interlocking G key ring.  Pic really don't do this print justice.




Wow! Hello spring! Fabulous!


----------



## Freak4Coach

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Freak4Coach what a lovely bag and wallet! Perfect for Spring and Summer!!!





coachgirl555 said:


> Very pretty..! Congrats & Enjoy!





carinas said:


> Thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Hello spring! Fabulous!



Thanks Lades!  I could use some Spring here.  Dark, dreary, and cold.  These help a little though.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Freak4Coach said:


> My newest additions - Gucci Nice Top Handle bag and Gucci Nice Zip Around wallet both in Flora and Heart-Shaped Interlocking G key ring.  Pic really don't do this print justice.



Congrats both are gorgeous


----------



## Weekend shopper

carinas said:


>



Congrats love the color and the detail


----------



## carinas

Weekend shopper said:


> Congrats love the color and the detail



Thank You!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Weekend shopper said:


> Congrats both are gorgeous



Thanks!


----------



## Modemouth

Freak4Coach said:


> My newest additions - Gucci Nice Top Handle bag and Gucci Nice Zip Around wallet both in Flora and Heart-Shaped Interlocking G key ring.  Pic really don't do this print justice.




Perfect pansies for spring.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Modemouth said:


> Perfect pansies for spring.



Thanks!


----------



## Coconut lover

Freak4Coach said:


> My newest additions - Gucci Nice Top Handle bag and Gucci Nice Zip Around wallet both in Flora and Heart-Shaped Interlocking G key ring.  Pic really don't do this print justice.



WOW!  That is one stunning bag


----------



## Freak4Coach

Coconut lover said:


> WOW!  That is one stunning bag



Thank you CL!


----------



## Whovian

Freak4Coach said:


> My newest additions - Gucci Nice Top Handle bag and Gucci Nice Zip Around wallet both in Flora and Heart-Shaped Interlocking G key ring.  Pic really don't do this print justice.


How beautiful!! Reminds me of Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Whovian said:


> How beautiful!! Reminds me of Alice in Wonderland.



Thanks!


----------



## bluebellrose

bought a fossil wallet on sale during boxing day and am now regretting the purchase. Slots are a little tighter than i like. I know it'll get looser with using but it still doesn't compare with the ease i took my cards in and out of my medium madison zip around


----------



## kathrynetta

Marc Jacobs Natasha. So roomy.


----------



## abl13

On a little Coach hiatus......promised myself I would only buy one bag this year so I finally went for my HG.... LV neverfull GM.


----------



## TiffanyS88

MK large Selma in Fuchsia


----------



## Weekend shopper

TiffanyS88 said:


> MK large Selma in Fuchsia



Pretty color, Congrats


----------



## Weekend shopper

abl13 said:


> View attachment 2472931
> 
> 
> On a little Coach hiatus......promised myself I would only buy one bag this year so I finally went for my HG.... LV neverfull GM.



Congrats on your HG  The DE GM Neverfull is a wonderful bag to own.


----------



## crystal-d

TiffanyS88 said:


> MK large Selma in Fuchsia




Love this!


----------



## coachgirl555

abl13 said:


> View attachment 2472931
> 
> 
> On a little Coach hiatus......promised myself I would only buy one bag this year so I finally went for my HG.... LV neverfull GM.


 
Congrats..!
Enjoy!!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

TiffanyS88 said:


> MK large Selma in Fuchsia



Such a pretty color


----------



## MKB0925

abl13 said:


> View attachment 2472931
> 
> 
> On a little Coach hiatus......promised myself I would only buy one bag this year so I finally went for my HG.... LV neverfull GM.


 

Love this bag!! Congrats!  I just saw this bag at my daughter's soccer game last weekend...very pretty!


----------



## LocaLady

My latest non Coach purchase :Brahmin Asher tote in Azure


----------



## LocaLady




----------



## MaryBel

LocaLady said:


> My latest non Coach purchase :Brahmin Asher tote in Azure



Gorgeous. Love Brahmin. Congrats!


----------



## abwd

That is gorgeous!!!! Congrats.


----------



## LocaLady

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous. Love Brahmin. Congrats!


Me too, can't wait to wear her , thanks!


----------



## LocaLady

abwd said:


> That is gorgeous!!!! Congrats.


Thank you, looking forward to wearing her soon!


----------



## LocaLady

Found this beauty while picking up my Coach Kelsey in python. Brahmin Ophelia Lady Bag, Lady Melbourne Glossy in Rouge.


----------



## momtok

LV aurore empreinte speedy b 25 (what a mouthfull of a name)

It's my Chinese New Year gift from hubby. We're not Asian (though I admit I often wish I were), but our daughter is, so we celebrate with gusto. 
It arrived a couple weeks ago, and I can start using it tomorrow (CNY).  Although, tomorrow we're giving daughter's entire fifth grade a pizza party for the holiday.  Somehow, I don't think I should take this thing into a cafeteria filled with pizza, fruit cups, and Capri Sun juice packs.  The sheer stickiness.   :-/


----------



## frivofrugalista

momtok said:


> LV aurore empreinte speedy b 25 (what a mouthfull of a


Such a beauty! Love the colour, enjoy!


----------



## momtok

frivofrugalista said:


> Such a beauty! Love the colour, enjoy!



Thank you.  
I have to tell you, I've watched your Riley reveals/info these last few weeks.  It's so freakin' cute ... I'm seriously tempted.  Especially that acid green.  
.


----------



## frivofrugalista

momtok said:


> Thank you.
> I have to tell you, I've watched your Riley reveals/ Especially that acid green.
> .


Lol, who knew commenting will yield a compliment! Thank you, I love them and such easy bags to carry! I'm here to help and enable


----------



## momtok

frivofrugalista said:


> Lol, who knew commenting will yield a compliment! Thank you, I love them and such easy bags to carry! I'm here to help *and enable*




.


----------



## bobbyjean

momtok said:


> LV aurore empreinte speedy b 25 (what a mouthfull of a name)
> 
> It's my Chinese New Year gift from hubby. We're not Asian (though I admit I often wish I were), but our daughter is, so we celebrate with gusto.
> It arrived a couple weeks ago, and I can start using it tomorrow (CNY).  Although, tomorrow we're giving daughter's entire fifth grade a pizza party for the holiday.  Somehow, I don't think I should take this thing into a cafeteria filled with pizza, fruit cups, and Capri Sun juice packs.  The sheer stickiness.   :-/



I think you're right about not taking it to the pizza party! This is gorgeous! Happy Chinese New Year!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Louis Vuitton Raspail GM   and MC black cosmetic case


----------



## coachgirl555

Weekend shopper said:


> Louis Vuitton Raspail GM   and MC black cosmetic case


LOVE...!
Congrats!


----------



## Weekend shopper

coachgirl555 said:


> LOVE...!
> Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## Luxury_Gifts

*Juicy Couture Rosewood Tote & Wallet.

My Very First JC Items.​​​​*
​


----------



## ZSP

LocaLady said:


> My latest non Coach purchase :Brahmin Asher tote in Azure



Gorgeous!  Brahmin is my other favorite handbag brand.

Another one?  The Ophelia Lady Bag?  Stunning!  I've been looking for a great red bag.  I'm off to stalk this bag right now.  LOL


----------



## ZSP

momtok said:


> LV aurore empreinte speedy b 25 (what a mouthfull of a name)
> 
> It's my Chinese New Year gift from hubby. We're not Asian (though I admit I often wish I were), but our daughter is, so we celebrate with gusto.
> It arrived a couple weeks ago, and I can start using it tomorrow (CNY).  Although, tomorrow we're giving daughter's entire fifth grade a pizza party for the holiday.  Somehow, I don't think I should take this thing into a cafeteria filled with pizza, fruit cups, and Capri Sun juice packs.  The sheer stickiness.   :-/



I'm bowled over...what a beautiful bag.  Happy Chinese New Year and yes, listen to that inner voice and do not take that bag to a pizza party!


----------



## lucydee

momtok said:


> LV aurore empreinte speedy b 25 (what a mouthfull of a name)
> 
> It's my Chinese New Year gift from hubby. We're not Asian (though I admit I often wish I were), but our daughter is, so we celebrate with gusto.
> It arrived a couple weeks ago, and I can start using it tomorrow (CNY).  Although, tomorrow we're giving daughter's entire fifth grade a pizza party for the holiday.  Somehow, I don't think I should take this thing into a cafeteria filled with pizza, fruit cups, and Capri Sun juice packs.  The sheer stickiness.   :-/



Gorgeous bag!
Happy New year!


----------



## LocaLady

ZSP said:


> Gorgeous!  Brahmin is my other favorite handbag brand.
> 
> Another one?  The Ophelia Lady Bag?  Stunning!  I've been looking for a great red bag.  I'm off to stalk this bag right now.  LOL


Thanks! I found it at Macy's over the holidays....good luck. FYI, she's more of a pinky red....not sure what kind of red you are looking for but I obsessed about her overnight and had to return the next day and get her.....LOL


----------



## bobbyjean

Luxury_Gifts said:


> *Juicy Couture Rosewood Tote & Wallet.
> 
> My Very First JC Items.​​​​*
> View attachment 2489536​



Cute! Love these!


----------



## LocaLady

Just got my MK Selma (jeweled snake embossed in denim)


----------



## coachgirl555

Just sharing my new non-Coach additions
LV luggage tag from Hawaii, Juicy Moon/Stars charm, Juicy Spring Key chain & Brooks Brothers silk


----------



## whateve

coachgirl555 said:


> Just sharing my new non-Coach additions
> LV luggage tag from Hawaii, Juicy Moon/Stars charm, Juicy Spring Key chain & Brooks Brothers silk


I'm another Juicy lover! I think the ladybug will be my next keychain. It is so cute! I just got the flower jeweled one. You should post these in the Juicy charm addiction thread!
I love your Brooks Brothers scarf too.


----------



## TiffanyS88

I got my Valentine's Day gift from my Husband early...

MK Hamilton in black with gold hardware


----------



## LocaLady

coachgirl555 said:


> Just sharing my new non-Coach additions
> LV luggage tag from Hawaii, Juicy Moon/Stars charm, Juicy Spring Key chain & Brooks Brothers silk


Pretty accessories


----------



## LocaLady

TiffanyS88 said:


> I got my Valentine's Day gift from my Husband early...
> 
> MK Hamilton in black with gold hardware


Nice bag what a sweet hubby


----------



## TiffanyS88

LocaLady said:


> Nice bag what a sweet hubby


Thank you


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

I have been bitten by the MK bug , here are my two new lovelies - I hope this bug passes soon, or else Coach is in trouble.....


----------



## donnaoh

SilviaLovesBags said:


> I have been bitten by the MK bug , here are my two new lovelies - I hope this bug passes soon, or else Coach is in trouble.....
> 
> View attachment 2499909
> View attachment 2499910


Lovely MK bags, especially the black one! How much can you fit into the zipper sections?


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

donnaoh said:


> Lovely MK bags, especially the black one! How much can you fit into the zipper sections?



Thank you, you can fit a lot in them but in one I keep my wallet and in the other one my personal size Filofax and in the middle a couple pouches. I have the medium size but it also comes in a large. I love it cause it reminds me of the Prada Tote but without the $$$$$$


----------



## coachgirl555

LocaLady said:


> Pretty accessories


 
Thank_You..!


----------



## tnsweetness

Michael Kors Palm Selma


----------



## CoachMaven

tnsweetness said:


> Michael Kors Palm Selma
> 
> View attachment 2501466
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501467



Oh, this is NOT good. I was just looking at this bag online- thinking about it....then I come here and see it again! Is it a sign!?  I love this, btw (as if you didn't know).


----------



## tnsweetness

CoachMaven said:


> Oh, this is NOT good. I was just looking at this bag online- thinking about it....then I come here and see it again! Is it a sign!?  I love this, btw (as if you didn't know).



Why yes, I do believe it is!  It is even more stunning IRL!


----------



## whateve

tnsweetness said:


> Michael Kors Palm Selma
> 
> View attachment 2501466
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501467


Gorgeous color!


----------



## CoachMaven

This is my Get Well Soon/Happy Valentine's Day gift from my dh. As you can see, I am laid up in bed after a three part leg surgery. I actually went to Macy's yesterday, still partially sedated and numb, lol,(dh drove me) and ended up falling for the large Jet Set Tote in Palm. I went in wanting the Selma, but this one I felt was better for me. Even after coming out of sedation, I still think I made the right choice! It is a LOT like the Christie Carryall, minus the longer strap. And less stiff.


----------



## HappySilly

Surprise from Hubba.  
Speedy 35


----------



## crazyforcoach09

HappySilly said:


> Surprise from Hubba.
> Speedy 35


 
Congrats - just sexy


----------



## middie girl

LocaLady said:


> Just got my MK Selma (jeweled snake embossed in denim)


Love this bag! I just bought the small tote in this denim embossed lizard. It is soo soft.


----------



## princess69

HappySilly said:


> Surprise from Hubba.
> Speedy 35


TPF needs a "like" button!  Congrats!!!


----------



## HappySilly

princess69 said:


> TPF needs a "like" button!  Congrats!!!





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats - just sexy



Thanks, ladies.   I smiled so much I've got stretchmarks on my forehead. 
A "like" button would be cool.


----------



## coachgirl555

HappySilly said:


> Surprise from Hubba.
> Speedy 35



Congrats.. ! 
So pretty.. Enjoy


----------



## LocaLady

middie girl said:


> Love this bag! I just bought the small tote in this denim embossed lizard. It is soo soft.



Sadly I had to return her because the leather seemed to be fraying and therefore looked worn......:rain:


----------



## HappySilly

coachgirl555 said:


> Congrats.. !
> So pretty.. Enjoy



Thanks, coachgirl.


----------



## Weekend shopper

HappySilly said:


> Surprise from Hubba.
> Speedy 35



Congrats on your Speedy


----------



## HappySilly

Weekend shopper said:


> Congrats on your Speedy



Thanks, W S!


----------



## lizziejean3

Kate Spade Little Minka in French Grey


----------



## Reitelle

p


----------



## Reitelle

This is a RM mini mac clutch that I snagged off of ebay; I looove the color but so far think it may be too small for me.


----------



## bigal

This is a little rehab project I picked up today.  She may need a full dunk, but the interior is very clean.  I love this green and the configuration is pheobe like.  It's a fossil.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Brighton "Tatum" hobo.


----------



## whateve

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton "Tatum" hobo.


That's pretty! I love Brighton hardware. I have a bunch of their jewelry.


----------



## whateve

bigal said:


> This is a little rehab project I picked up today.  She may need a full dunk, but the interior is very clean.  I love this green and the configuration is pheobe like.  It's a fossil.


I'm looking forward to see the results. I washed a Fossil bag I got at a yard sale for $1, and it ended up with darker patches. I think it might be some glue that bled through.


----------



## bigal

whateve said:


> I'm looking forward to see the results. I washed a Fossil bag I got at a yard sale for $1, and it ended up with darker patches. I think it might be some glue that bled through.



I decided to start by using Leather CPR on it.  I'm scared to dunk.  It's drying right now.  And yes, I know what you mean by dark patches.  While putting on a thick coat of the Leather CPR, it had weird markings on the bottom that weren't there before.  They are mostly gone now that it's about dry.  I'll probably do another slathering and then decide if I should dunk or not.  It has lost a bunch of edge paint and where there is some left it's pretty cracked.  I don't know what to do about that.  She's such a pretty mossy green and do soft and squishy.  And suggestions you have I would greatly appreciate.  Should I post her in the rehab thread?  Even if she's not a Coach?


----------



## Sister_Dino

My first non-Coach purchase in a long time...since I started buying Coach, actually!  Found this vintage LV Papillon 26 on ebay, and she just came in today!


----------



## houstonm2198

Sister_Dino said:


> My first non-Coach purchase in a long time...since I started buying Coach, actually!  Found this vintage LV Papillon 26 on ebay, and she just came in today!


Cute!


----------



## whateve

bigal said:


> I decided to start by using Leather CPR on it.  I'm scared to dunk.  It's drying right now.  And yes, I know what you mean by dark patches.  While putting on a thick coat of the Leather CPR, it had weird markings on the bottom that weren't there before.  They are mostly gone now that it's about dry.  I'll probably do another slathering and then decide if I should dunk or not.  It has lost a bunch of edge paint and where there is some left it's pretty cracked.  I don't know what to do about that.  She's such a pretty mossy green and do soft and squishy.  And suggestions you have I would greatly appreciate.  Should I post her in the rehab thread?  Even if she's not a Coach?


Yes, post her in the rehab thread.


----------



## Kmiller_41

Reitelle said:


> This is a RM mini mac clutch that I snagged off of ebay; I looove the color but so far think it may be too small for me.




I love this! Have been looking for this bag and can't find it anywhere


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Sister_Dino said:


> My first non-Coach purchase in a long time...since I started buying Coach, actually!  Found this vintage LV Papillon 26 on ebay, and she just came in today!



Cool! I have always admired the vintage Papillons with the Taiga-type leather instead of vachetta.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sister_Dino said:


> My first non-Coach purchase in a long time...since I started buying Coach, actually!  Found this vintage LV Papillon 26 on ebay, and she just came in today!


Love...and she's getting her patina on even more!


----------



## coachgirl555

My newest non-Coach  additions
LV Azur Neverfull MM & my Prada Robot key chain


----------



## bobbyjean

coachgirl555 said:


> My newest non-Coach  additions
> LV Azur Neverfull MM & my Prada Robot key chain



Love this LV design and that key ring is to die for cute!!!!


----------



## coachgirl555

bobbyjean said:


> Love this LV design and that key ring is to die for cute!!!!



Thank-You..!


----------



## Apelila

Hello ladies I went to LA last week and I went to Beverly Hills and I plan to buy my LV wallet but since I'm just walking around checking out stores like a tourist..lol.. I stop by at Fendi store and I saw this wallet and I know she is coming home with me I know I did the right choice because I never seen anyone carrying this kind of wallet in my area so yeah I'm very excited


----------



## LovingLV81

My little surprise


----------



## LovingLV81

LovingLV81 said:


> My little surprise


Sorry for the double post


----------



## brightheart

Apelila said:


> Hello ladies I went to LA last week and I went to Beverly Hills and I plan to buy my LV wallet but since I'm just walking around checking out stores like a tourist..lol.. I stop by at Fendi store and I saw this wallet and I know she is coming home with me I know I did the right choice because I never seen anyone carrying this kind of wallet in my area so yeah I'm very excited



Ooooh, that's pretty!!!  I love the hot pink interior!  Congrats on your beautiful new wallet!



LovingLV81 said:


> Sorry for the double post



What a lovely surprise!


----------



## Apelila

brightheart said:


> Ooooh, that's pretty!!!  I love the hot pink interior!  Congrats on your beautiful new wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely surprise!


Thanks...that's the reason that I fell in luv the hot pink touch!


----------



## bobbyjean

Apelila said:


> Hello ladies I went to LA last week and I went to Beverly Hills and I plan to buy my LV wallet but since I'm just walking around checking out stores like a tourist..lol.. I stop by at Fendi store and I saw this wallet and I know she is coming home with me I know I did the right choice because I never seen anyone carrying this kind of wallet in my area so yeah I'm very excited



Gorgeous wallet!


----------



## bobbyjean

LovingLV81 said:


> Sorry for the double post



That's a very nice surprise!


----------



## Apelila

bobbyjean said:


> Gorgeous wallet!


Thank you


----------



## TeriT

Apelila said:


> Hello ladies I went to LA last week and I went to Beverly Hills and I plan to buy my LV wallet but since I'm just walking around checking out stores like a tourist..lol.. I stop by at Fendi store and I saw this wallet and I know she is coming home with me I know I did the right choice because I never seen anyone carrying this kind of wallet in my area so yeah I'm very excited


Love your Fendi wallet!


----------



## Weekend shopper

coachgirl555 said:


> My newest non-Coach  additions
> LV Azur Neverfull MM & my Prada Robot key chain





Congrats on your NF



Apelila said:


> Hello ladies I went to LA last week and I went to Beverly Hills and I plan to buy my LV wallet but since I'm just walking around checking out stores like a tourist..lol.. I stop by at Fendi store and I saw this wallet and I know she is coming home with me I know I did the right choice because I never seen anyone carrying this kind of wallet in my area so yeah I'm very excited




Congrats on your lovely wallet


----------



## Apelila

Weekend shopper said:


> Congrats on your NF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your lovely wallet


Thank you


----------



## melissatrv

Michael Kors Medium Selma in Black with Silver Grommets.  Super deal for about $189 at the MK store


----------



## houstonm2198

melissatrv said:


> Michael Kors Medium Selma in Black with Silver Grommets.  Super deal for about $189 at the MK store


Pretty!


----------



## abwd

melissatrv said:


> Michael Kors Medium Selma in Black with Silver Grommets.  Super deal for about $189 at the MK store



Love it.  Congrats.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Pre-Loved vintage LV speedy 35 from ebay.  Always wanted a LV speedy that I did not have to baby.  This one is prefect for everyday use.


----------



## Weekend shopper

melissatrv said:


> Michael Kors Medium Selma in Black with Silver Grommets.  Super deal for about $189 at the MK store



You got a great deal on a lovely bag, Congrats







DP PURSE FAN said:


> Pre-Loved vintage LV speedy 35 from ebay.  Always wanted a LV speedy that I did not have to baby.  This one is prefect for everyday use.



Your Speedy looks great! Congrats


----------



## ArmyWife12

I love love love Coach, but I could not pass this beauty up when my husband and I were on base yesterday!


----------



## lucydee

Here are my latest non-coach buys.


----------



## lucydee

More non coach purchases:


----------



## sthrncin

LP Dylan squishy mushy leather in a gorgeous green .


----------



## Weekend shopper

Louis Vuitton Noir PM Lumi


----------



## frivofrugalista

lucydee said:


> More non coach purchases:


Beautiful MKs! Love the grommet.


sthrncin said:


> LP Dylan squishy mushy leather in a gorgeous green .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2527566


That colour is gorgeous!


Weekend shopper said:


> Louis Vuitton Noir PM Lumi


OMG, this bag is a beauty and the leather looks devine!!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

frivofrugalista said:


> Beautiful MKs! Love the grommet.
> 
> That colour is gorgeous!
> 
> OMG, this bag is a beauty and the leather looks devine!!!



Thank you


----------



## coachgirl555

Apelila said:


> Hello ladies I went to LA last week and I went to Beverly Hills and I plan to buy my LV wallet but since I'm just walking around checking out stores like a tourist..lol.. I stop by at Fendi store and I saw this wallet and I know she is coming home with me I know I did the right choice because I never seen anyone carrying this kind of wallet in my area so yeah I'm very excited


 
Very cute... love the color inside..! Congrats & enjoy!



LovingLV81 said:


> Sorry for the double post


Congrats.. Twins love the cles ... Enjoy!



melissatrv said:


> Michael Kors Medium Selma in Black with Silver Grommets.  Super deal for about $189 at the MK store


 Pretty .. Congrats & Enjoy!


----------



## coachgirl555

ArmyWife12 said:


> I love love love Coach, but I could not pass this beauty up when my husband and I were on base yesterday!


So pretty..! Love the color! Enjoy & congrats!



lucydee said:


> Here are my latest non-coach buys.


 


lucydee said:


> More non coach purchases:


Such pretty bags Lucydee... enjoy them all & Congrats!



sthrncin said:


> LP Dylan squishy mushy leather in a gorgeous green .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2527566


 
LOVE this color.. it looks so soft & squishy! Enjoy!


----------



## coachgirl555

Weekend shopper said:


> Louis Vuitton Noir PM Lumi


 
LOVE LOVE it..! Congrats & Enjoy!


----------



## Weekend shopper

coachgirl555 said:


> LOVE LOVE it..! Congrats & Enjoy!



Thank you


----------



## ArmyWife12

coachgirl555 said:


> So pretty..! Love the color! Enjoy & congrats!
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## bobbyjean

Weekend shopper said:


> Louis Vuitton Noir PM Lumi



Wow! I know nothing of this bag....other than it's LV and drop dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

bobbyjean said:


> Wow! I know nothing of this bag....other than it's LV and drop dead gorgeous!!!



Thank you


----------



## Weekend shopper

lucydee said:


> More non coach purchases:




You have been on a beautiful MK roll! Love them all, Congrats






ArmyWife12 said:


> I love love love Coach, but I could not pass this beauty up when my husband and I were on base yesterday!



Glad you didn't pass this beauty up, Congrats the color is lovely


----------



## farris2

NF MM



And not sure I'm keeping Totally MM


----------



## ArmyWife12

Glad you didn't pass this beauty up, Congrats the color is lovely[/QUOTE]

Thank you!


----------



## frivofrugalista

farris2 said:


> NF MM
> 
> 
> 
> And not sure I'm keeping Totally MM


Gorgeous...and a totally too?!


----------



## Weekend shopper

farris2 said:


> NF MM
> 
> 
> 
> And not sure I'm keeping Totally MM



Both are gorgeous!  Congrats


----------



## coachgirl555

farris2 said:


> NF MM
> 
> 
> 
> And not sure I'm keeping Totally MM



Congrats on your new ones.. ! 
I almost bought the mono totally yesterday but decided to wait till the DE comes out.. 
Enjoy


----------



## farris2

frivofrugalista said:


> Gorgeous...and a totally too?!


yep...unexpected and quite impulsive 


Weekend shopper said:


> Both are gorgeous!  Congrats


Thanks! Watching vids on vachetta cleaning etc. 


coachgirl555 said:


> Congrats on your new ones.. !
> I almost bought the mono totally yesterday but decided to wait till the DE comes out..
> Enjoy


I cant wait to see that one when its released. Thanks!


----------



## lucydee

Weekend shopper said:


> You have been on a beautiful MK roll! Love them all, Congrats
> 
> Thanks friend!
> I am loving MK now!


----------



## MRSBWS

Weekend shopper said:


> Louis Vuitton Noir PM Lumi



WOW!!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

MRSBWS said:


> WOW!!!



Thank you


----------



## Apelila

Weekend shopper said:


> Louis Vuitton Noir PM Lumi


great bag luv it...when I grow up I would like to have all the bags that you got
You always have the greatest bag


----------



## Weekend shopper

Apelila said:


> great bag luv it...when I grow up I would like to have all the bags that you got
> You always have the greatest bag



Thank you for your kind words


----------



## pinksprinkles8

Weekend shopper said:


> Louis Vuitton Noir PM Lumi


  Oh, what I would give to play in your closet  you have the best bags!


----------



## Weekend shopper

pinksprinkles8 said:


> Oh, what I would give to play in your closet  you have the best bags!



Thank you


----------



## princess_xoxo

*Juicy Couture Items.​*


----------



## HappySilly

farris2 said:


> NF MM
> 
> 
> 
> And not sure I'm keeping Totally MM



Lovely duo.


----------



## HappySilly

lucydee said:


> Here are my latest non-coach buys.





lucydee said:


> More non coach purchases:



 Gorgeousness. All are beautiful.


----------



## lucydee

HappySilly said:


> Gorgeousness. All are beautiful.



Thank you!


----------



## tnsweetness

My most recent (like all in the last week) non-Coach additions...

Fuschia/Silver, Violet/Gold, Palm/Gold and Pearl Gray/Silver Selma




And Fuschia/Silver Jet Set Large Travel Toe and Wallet


----------



## Weekend shopper

tnsweetness said:


> My most recent (like all in the last week) non-Coach additions...
> 
> Fuschia/Silver, Violet/Gold, Palm/Gold and Pearl Gray/Silver Selma
> 
> View attachment 2530380
> 
> 
> And Fuschia/Silver Jet Set Large Travel Toe and Wallet
> 
> View attachment 2530381



Love your MK rainbow, Congrats


----------



## tnsweetness

Weekend shopper said:


> Love your MK rainbow, Congrats



Thank you!  You know me and my rainbows! Lol


----------



## vintagefinds

tnsweetness said:


> My most recent (like all in the last week) non-Coach additions...
> 
> Fuschia/Silver, Violet/Gold, Palm/Gold and Pearl Gray/Silver Selma
> 
> View attachment 2530380
> 
> 
> And Fuschia/Silver Jet Set Large Travel Toe and Wallet
> 
> View attachment 2530381


Love your Selmas!


----------



## st.love

My recent LV purchases


----------



## abwd

st.love said:


> My recent LV purchases
> 
> View attachment 2530408



Beautiful!! Very nice!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Wanted to share my first non Coach purchase in a long time. 

I snagged this beauty at Belk for 40% off. 

MK Denim Python Selma. I fell for the color on this one. Now I want another Selma, lol. 
View attachment 2530520


----------



## st.love

Weekend shopper said:


> Louis Vuitton Noir PM Lumi




Stunning!!!


----------



## whateve

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wanted to share my first non Coach purchase in a long time.
> 
> I snagged this beauty at Belk for 40% off.
> 
> MK Denim Python Selma. I fell for the color on this one. Now I want another Selma, lol.
> View attachment 2530520


That is drop dead gorgeous! I love that blue!


----------



## abwd

tnsweetness said:


> My most recent (like all in the last week) non-Coach additions...
> 
> Fuschia/Silver, Violet/Gold, Palm/Gold and Pearl Gray/Silver Selma
> 
> View attachment 2530380
> 
> 
> And Fuschia/Silver Jet Set Large Travel Toe and Wallet
> 
> View attachment 2530381



Gorgeous collection!!! Love MK colors.  And the Selma is such a fantastic bag.  Congrats.


----------



## abwd

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wanted to share my first non Coach purchase in a long time.
> 
> I snagged this beauty at Belk for 40% off.
> 
> MK Denim Python Selma. I fell for the color on this one. Now I want another Selma, lol.
> View attachment 2530520



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE.  What a great deal. I have been an an MK mood all week and trying to decide on a color in the Selma.


----------



## abwd

Weekend shopper said:


> Louis Vuitton Noir PM Lumi



TDF!!! I love this bag and this color.  Congrats.


----------



## coachgirl555

tnsweetness said:


> My most recent (like all in the last week) non-Coach additions...
> 
> Fuschia/Silver, Violet/Gold, Palm/Gold and Pearl Gray/Silver Selma
> 
> View attachment 2530380
> 
> 
> And Fuschia/Silver Jet Set Large Travel Toe and Wallet
> 
> View attachment 2530381


 
Love them all..! Congrats!


----------



## abwd

farris2 said:


> NF MM
> 
> 
> 
> And not sure I'm keeping Totally MM



I love them both!!  I have the Delightful MM and once I get into that bag, it is hard for me to switch out of it.  Great choices!! Congrats.


----------



## abwd

princess_xoxo said:


> *Juicy Couture Items.​*
> View attachment 2529600



Adorable!  Congrats!


----------



## coachgirl555

st.love said:


> My recent LV purchases
> 
> View attachment 2530408


 
Very nice Congrats!


----------



## coachgirl555

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wanted to share my first non Coach purchase in a long time.
> 
> I snagged this beauty at Belk for 40% off.
> 
> MK Denim Python Selma. I fell for the color on this one. Now I want another Selma, lol.
> View attachment 2530520


 
So pretty...! Love Python... Enjoy & Congrats!


----------



## coachgirl555

My newest purchase LV Mahina Amelia wallet in Taupe...


----------



## abwd

tnsweetness said:


> My most recent (like all in the last week) non-Coach additions...
> 
> Fuschia/Silver, Violet/Gold, Palm/Gold and Pearl Gray/Silver Selma
> 
> View attachment 2530380
> 
> 
> And Fuschia/Silver Jet Set Large Travel Toe and Wallet
> 
> View attachment 2530381



BTW, I have the same pink in the regular tote and it was an impulse buy.  People literally stop me all of the time and ask me where I got it.  It is a fabulous color for spring/summer.


----------



## abwd

coachgirl555 said:


> My newest purchase LV Mahina Amelia wallet in Taupe...



Be still my heart.  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## coachgirl555

abwd said:


> Be still my heart.  Gorgeous!!!


 

Thanks..!


----------



## Weekend shopper

st.love said:


> My recent LV purchases
> 
> View attachment 2530408



Gorgeous LV purchases, Congrats







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wanted to share my first non Coach purchase in a long time.
> 
> I snagged this beauty at Belk for 40% off.
> 
> MK Denim Python Selma. I fell for the color on this one. Now I want another Selma, lol.
> View attachment 2530520




Great deal on a beautiful Selma, Congrats


----------



## Weekend shopper

st.love said:


> Stunning!!!



Thank you


----------



## Weekend shopper

coachgirl555 said:


> My newest purchase LV Mahina Amelia wallet in Taupe...



Love your new wallet, Congrats


----------



## zaara10

st.love said:


> My recent LV purchases
> 
> View attachment 2530408



Lovely! Is this the MM?


----------



## pinksky777

Alexander McQueen royal blue silk blend scull scarf


----------



## st.love

coachgirl555 said:


> Very nice Congrats!



Thank you! Love your new mahina wallet!



Weekend shopper said:


> Gorgeous LV purchases, Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great deal on a beautiful Selma, Congrats



Thank you!!



zaara10 said:


> Lovely! Is this the MM?



Yes the MM!


----------



## frivofrugalista

tnsweetness said:


> My most recent (like all in the last week) non-Coach additions...
> Fuschia/Silver, Violet/Gold, Palm/Gold and Pearl Gray/Silver Selma
> View attachment 2530380
> 
> And Fuschia/Silver Jet Set Large Travel Toe and Wallet
> View attachment 2530381


Beautiful array of colours!!!


st.love said:


> My recent LV purchases
> View attachment 2530408


Love!


NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wanted to share my first non Coach purchase in a long time.
> I snagged this beauty at Belk for 40% off.
> MK Denim Python Selma. I fell for the color on this one. Now I want another Selma, lol.
> View attachment 2530520


She is a beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

whateve said:


> That is drop dead gorgeous! I love that blue!


 
Thanks!  That's what caught my eye on this one.  I love the denim color.  Then I saw it was 40% off!  Sold!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

abwd said:


> LOVE, LOVE, LOVE. What a great deal. I have been an an MK mood all week and trying to decide on a color in the Selma.


 
Thanks!  This is my first MK.  I love the color and the shape on this one.



coachgirl555 said:


> So pretty...! Love Python... Enjoy & Congrats!


thanks!  My first python bag. 



Weekend shopper said:


> Gorgeous LV purchases, Congrats
> 
> *Great deal on a beautiful Selma, Congrats*


 
Thanks!  I couldn't believe it when I saw 40% off.


----------



## tnsweetness

abwd said:


> Gorgeous collection!!! Love MK colors.  And the Selma is such a fantastic bag.  Congrats.



Thanks so much!



coachgirl555 said:


> Love them all..! Congrats!



Me too!  Thank u! 



abwd said:


> BTW, I have the same pink in the regular tote and it was an impulse buy.  People literally stop me all of the time and ask me where I got it.  It is a fabulous color for spring/summer.



I got my Fuchsia tote and wallet NWT thru a Favebook group for $200!  I was tickled pink..
Lol


frivofrugalista said:


> Beautiful array of colours!!!
> 
> Love!
> 
> She is a beauty!



Thanks Doll!


----------



## Arizabif

sthrncin said:


> LP Dylan squishy mushy leather in a gorgeous green .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2527566


Oooh, nice!  I have been looking for a squishy leather green bag for awhile.  This has potential!  Love it!


----------



## coachgirl555

Weekend shopper said:


> Love your new wallet, Congrats


 
Thank-You...!


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

pinksky777 said:


> Alexander McQueen royal blue silk blend scull scarf
> View attachment 2530880



Gorgeous Blue and lovin' the skulls!


----------



## abwd

pinksky777 said:


> Alexander McQueen royal blue silk blend scull scarf
> View attachment 2530880



Beautiful color!! Love it!


----------



## princess69

tnsweetness said:


> My most recent (like all in the last week) non-Coach additions...
> 
> Fuschia/Silver, Violet/Gold, Palm/Gold and Pearl Gray/Silver Selma
> 
> View attachment 2530380
> 
> 
> And Fuschia/Silver Jet Set Large Travel Toe and Wallet
> 
> View attachment 2530381


Pretty rainbow!


----------



## sthrncin

Arizabif said:


> Oooh, nice!  I have been looking for a squishy leather green bag for awhile.  This has potential!  Love it!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## tnsweetness

princess69 said:


> Pretty rainbow!



Thanks Doll!


----------



## houstonm2198

My recent MK purchase.


----------



## whateve

houstonm2198 said:


> My recent MK purchase.


Ooh, I've always loved these. The tassels are magnificent. I wish they made a smaller size out of leather.


----------



## abwd

houstonm2198 said:


> My recent MK purchase.



I love the details on this bag.  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Well, as much as I loved the denim python Selma, it just wasn't 100% love. So back she went to Belk. 

But I did find another Selma, and for a great deal. This one was on the clearance shelf at 40% off, and I had the 20% off coupon which worked for MK. Sweet!!

Here is Black/Silver Selma with  grommets. I cut the tags as soon as I got home. Definitely love. 

Here she is on the morning commute:

View attachment 2534345


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, as much as I loved the denim python Selma, it just wasn't 100% love. So back she went to Belk.
> 
> But I did find another Selma, and for a great deal. This one was on the clearance shelf at 40% off, and I had the 20% off coupon which worked for MK. Sweet!!
> 
> Here is Black/Silver Selma with  grommets. I cut the tags as soon as I got home. Definitely love.
> 
> Here she is on the morning commute:
> 
> View attachment 2534345



Very nice!!  I wish Selma was big enough to hold all my crap.  I've returned her twice now (like somehow the second time my stuff would fit... ). Congrats!


----------



## houstonm2198

abwd said:


> I love the details on this bag.  Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, as much as I loved the denim python Selma, it just wasn't 100% love. So back she went to Belk.
> 
> But I did find another Selma, and for a great deal. This one was on the clearance shelf at 40% off, and I had the 20% off coupon which worked for MK. Sweet!!
> 
> Here is Black/Silver Selma with  grommets. I cut the tags as soon as I got home. Definitely love.
> 
> Here she is on the morning commute:
> 
> View attachment 2534345


So pretty and edgy! I'm sorry the denim didn't work out for you. I saw the denim python in the Hamilton today. I love the color but I don't really like the way MK does python. It doesn't look as realistic as the way Coach does it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CharliLuvsCoach said:


> Very nice!!  I wish Selma was big enough to hold all my crap.  I've returned her twice now (like somehow the second time my stuff would fit... ). Congrats!


 
Thanks!  This was my first Non Coach bag purchase in a couple of years.  

LOL, that made me smile, because sometimes, I'll do the exact same thing.  




whateve said:


> So pretty and edgy! I'm sorry the denim didn't work out for you. I saw the denim python in the Hamilton today. I love the color but I don't really like the way MK does python. It doesn't look as realistic as the way Coach does it.


 
Thanks!  I thought so too.  That's what made me call her Biker Chick.  I really liked the denim color but in the end I didn't think the python was my style.  So, since I never cut the tags, back she went.


----------



## coachgirl555

My newest LV addition Azur Artsy MM


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My second Non Coach purchase. MK Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets. 
View attachment 2535623

View attachment 2535624


----------



## abwd

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My second Non Coach purchase. MK Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets.
> View attachment 2535623
> 
> View attachment 2535624



Beautiful color!!!!  Love, love, love.  Congrats.


----------



## abwd

coachgirl555 said:


> My newest LV addition Azur Artsy MM



Fantastic bag!! Congrats.  Love it.


----------



## ArmyWife12

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My second Non Coach purchase. MK Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets.
> View attachment 2535623
> 
> View attachment 2535624



You are on a roll with MK!! Love it!!


----------



## whateve

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My second Non Coach purchase. MK Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets.
> View attachment 2535623
> 
> View attachment 2535624


This one is pretty too! It has a totally different vibe than the black. Rather than edgy, this one is elegant.


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My second Non Coach purchase. MK Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets.
> View attachment 2535623
> 
> View attachment 2535624



Gorgeous! Congrats!  



whateve said:


> This one is pretty too! It has a totally different vibe than the black. Rather than edgy, this one is elegant.



This!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

abwd said:


> Beautiful color!!!!  Love, love, love.  Congrats.



Thanks! Me too,



ArmyWife12 said:


> You are on a roll with MK!! Love it!!


Thanks!  This bag style reminds me of Candace, which I love.



whateve said:


> This one is pretty too! It has a totally different vibe than the black. Rather than edgy, this one is elegant.



Thanks!  I agree.  I think the gray works as a neutral as well. 



CharliLuvsCoach said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> This!!


----------



## farris2

coachgirl555 said:


> My newest LV addition Azur Artsy MM



Beautiful! Congrats on your new lovely


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, as much as I loved the denim python Selma, it just wasn't 100% love. So back she went to Belk.
> 
> But I did find another Selma, and for a great deal. This one was on the clearance shelf at 40% off, and I had the 20% off coupon which worked for MK. Sweet!!
> 
> Here is Black/Silver Selma with  grommets. I cut the tags as soon as I got home. Definitely love.
> 
> Here she is on the morning commute:
> 
> View attachment 2534345





NutsAboutCoach said:


> My second Non Coach purchase. MK Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets.
> View attachment 2535623
> 
> View attachment 2535624





Love your 2 Selmas! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

coachgirl555 said:


> My newest LV addition Azur Artsy MM




Your new LV is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## coachgirl555

abwd said:


> Fantastic bag!! Congrats.  Love it.


 


farris2 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats on your new lovely


 


MaryBel said:


> Your new LV is gorgeous! Congrats!


 
Thanks..!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

coachgirl555 said:


> My newest LV addition Azur Artsy MM



Gorgeous!  Love the Artsy in Azur







NutsAboutCoach said:


> My second Non Coach purchase. MK Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets.
> View attachment 2535623
> 
> View attachment 2535624



Loving your MK Selma collection,  Congrats


----------



## coachgirl555

Weekend shopper said:


> Gorgeous!  Love the Artsy in Azur


 
Thanks..!


----------



## CherryFarmGirl

My newest...


----------



## ArmyWife12

I was so sad when I left this bag behind to get my fuschia Selma.  I love my Selma and knew I had to have the other one too. So today I went back to get this beauty in Summer Blue. The color is TDF!  I love it!


----------



## frivofrugalista

CherryFarmGirl said:


> My newest...


Love this Speedy B...gorgeous!


ArmyWife12 said:


> I was so sad when I left this bag behind to get my fuschia Selma.  I love my Selma and knew I had to have the other one too. So today I went back to get this beauty in Summer Blue. The color is TDF!  I love it!


So glad you got it...this blue is stunning!!!!


----------



## abwd

CherryFarmGirl said:


> My newest...




Ahhhh.  So pretty. Love the Damier!!  On my wish list.  Congrats and enjoy.



ArmyWife12 said:


> I was so sad when I left this bag behind to get my fuschia Selma.  I love my Selma and knew I had to have the other one too. So today I went back to get this beauty in Summer Blue. The color is TDF!  I love it!



Stunning color!!    Congrats!


----------



## ArmyWife12

So glad you got it...this blue is stunning!!!![/QUOTE]


Stunning color!!    Congrats![/QUOTE]

Thank you!


----------



## leopardgirl0123




----------



## Weekend shopper

LV Alma in Menthe and Figue


----------



## CoachMaven

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2538651



How pretty! What is this one called?


----------



## leopardgirl0123

CoachMaven said:


> How pretty! What is this one called?


 
Thank you!!  This is the Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM in Azur.


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

CherryFarmGirl said:


> My newest...



Twins!  I love this bag.  It's so versatile and durable.


----------



## LovingLV81

Got me a Louis Vuitton  speedy 30 yay !!


----------



## frivofrugalista

My Mulberry small Bayswater satchel in Chocolate. Mmm, chocolate leather...


----------



## frivofrugalista

LovingLV81 said:


> Got me a Louis Vuitton  speedy 30 yay !!


Gorgeous!


----------



## brightheart

LovingLV81 said:


> Got me a Louis Vuitton  speedy 30 yay !!


Very nice!  Congrats!  I love the Care Bear, BTW.  I've got a few too.  



frivofrugalista said:


> My Mulberry small Bayswater satchel in Chocolate. Mmm, chocolate leather...


Beautiful!  That leather looks sooooo soft!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 2538651


 I love DA but scared I can't keep it clean, it's a beauty.


----------



## frivofrugalista

brightheart said:


> Very nice!  Congrats!  I love the Care Bear, BTW.  I've got a few too.
> Beautiful!  That leather looks sooooo soft!!


Like butter


----------



## LovingLV81

frivofrugalista said:


> Gorgeous!











brightheart said:


> Very nice!  Congrats!  I love the Care Bear, BTW.  I've got a few too.
> 
> 
> Awe Thanks  i am super happy about this soo pretty .. I thought the care bear would be a cute and unique touch ha ha


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MK fever is still going strong for me. I got EW Specchio Hamilton in Dark Khaki for 30% off at Dillards today.  This color is awesome. I am in love. 

View attachment 2540365


----------



## amandah313

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK fever is still going strong for me. I got EW Specchio Hamilton in Dark Khaki for 30% off at Dillards today.  This color is awesome. I am in love.
> 
> View attachment 2540365




Love this color and little satchel.. Great choice!


----------



## Lovingthebag

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK fever is still going strong for me. I got EW Specchio Hamilton in Dark Khaki for 30% off at Dillards today.  This color is awesome. I am in love.
> 
> View attachment 2540365


This is beautiful!  Is it heavy?


----------



## Lovingthebag

I have been wanting this forever!  Finally hit the clearance table at Macy's.  Totally different than anything else I have....but I like it for some reason!  Kors Jet set medium studded tote.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK fever is still going strong for me. I got EW Specchio Hamilton in Dark Khaki for 30% off at Dillards today.  This color is awesome. I am in love.
> 
> View attachment 2540365



gorgeous!


----------



## brightheart

Lovingthebag said:


> I have been wanting this forever!  Finally hit the clearance table at Macy's.  Totally different than anything else I have....but I like it for some reason!  Kors Jet set medium studded tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2540447


Love, love, love!  And to be perfectly honest, I'm not even usually drawn to MK stuff!  But this is a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## houstonm2198

My Brahmin


----------



## Lovingthebag

brightheart said:


> Love, love, love!  And to be perfectly honest, I'm not even usually drawn to MK stuff!  But this is a beauty!  Congrats!


Thanks,


----------



## Weekend shopper

Chanel Fuchsia Jumbo in lambskin . I had been on the list for it, and it finally came in yesterday: )


----------



## jane

I ordered a MBMJ Fran in electric stage blue,  I'll reveal when it arrives,  but for those familiar with the color and with Coach: do you think it's analogous to the legacy marine color? In pics they look identical!


----------



## abwd

The most perfect staff tote monogrammed by Aspinal of London. I am beyond thrilled with the quality, customer service and packaging.


----------



## Lovingthebag

abwd said:


> The most perfect staff tote monogrammed by Aspinal of London. I am beyond thrilled with the quality, customer service and packaging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2541423
> View attachment 2541425
> View attachment 2541426
> View attachment 2541427


That is amazing!!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

abwd said:


> The most perfect staff tote monogrammed by Aspinal of London. I am beyond thrilled with the quality, customer service and packaging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2541423
> View attachment 2541425
> View attachment 2541426
> View attachment 2541427



Your bag is lovely, I have never heard of that brand. They have really nice bags...Thanks for sharing!


----------



## abwd

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Your bag is lovely, I have never heard of that brand. They have really nice bags...Thanks for sharing!




Thank you. A bit more saving involved, but I LOVE this company. Found them completely by accident and love the quality.


----------



## abwd

Lovingthebag said:


> That is amazing!!



Thank you!  There is a whole story about accidentally discovery and fate involved with this bag, but I won't bore you with it. LOL.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

abwd said:


> Thank you. A bit more saving involved, but I LOVE this company. Found them completely by accident and love the quality.



The quality looks really nice, they remind me of Anya Hindmarch


----------



## Maybi

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Fuchsia Jumbo in lambskin . I had been on the list for it, and it finally came in yesterday: )


A great addition to your collection!  Congrats!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Maybi said:


> A great addition to your collection!  Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## bobbyjean

abwd said:


> The most perfect staff tote monogrammed by Aspinal of London. I am beyond thrilled with the quality, customer service and packaging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2541423
> View attachment 2541425
> View attachment 2541426
> View attachment 2541427



Stunning! Never heard of this company until now.....their website has beautiful things! Congrats!!!


----------



## houstonm2198

abwd said:


> The most perfect staff tote monogrammed by Aspinal of London. I am beyond thrilled with the quality, customer service and packaging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2541423
> View attachment 2541425
> View attachment 2541426
> View attachment 2541427


Gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Did a little power shopping at lunch today and snagged this lovely for 40% off at Belk. 

MK NS Hamilton in Luggage silver hw
View attachment 2542244


----------



## Weekend shopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little power shopping at lunch today and snagged this lovely for 40% off at Belk.
> 
> MK NS Hamilton in Luggage silver hw
> View attachment 2542244



Pretty classic color, Congrats and enjoy


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Weekend shopper said:


> Pretty classic color, Congrats and enjoy


 
Thanks!  I don't normally go for the NS style, but at 40% off I decided to take a chance on it, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

amandah313 said:


> Love this color and little satchel.. Great choice!


 


Lovingthebag said:


> This is beautiful! Is it heavy?


 

Thanks!  I'm carrying her today, in fact.  She's a little heavy, but not much heavier than my textured Graphite/Berry Molly.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

So many beautiful bags being purchased, ladies!  Great choices!!


----------



## tnsweetness

Summer Blue EW Hamilton with Silver HW...FAM PIC


----------



## Weekend shopper

tnsweetness said:


> Summer Blue EW Hamilton with Silver HW...FAM PIC
> 
> View attachment 2543411
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543412
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543413



Gorgeous collection, Congrats


----------



## abwd

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little power shopping at lunch today and snagged this lovely for 40% off at Belk.
> 
> MK NS Hamilton in Luggage silver hw
> View attachment 2542244




Beautiful!  I love the luggage color.


----------



## abwd

tnsweetness said:


> Summer Blue EW Hamilton with Silver HW...FAM PIC
> 
> View attachment 2543411
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543412
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543413



Holy Hamilton batman!!!  What a collection of stunning colors.  You are ready for spring lady.  These are all gorgeous.  Butis Abby ready with her matching colors?  I think your little lady may have a bit of catching up to do!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## LocaLady

Couple of mod shots with my non-Coach bags....


----------



## abwd

LocaLady said:


> Couple of mod shots with my non-Coach bags....



Both are gorgeous!!!  They look fabulous on you!  And I love that you are always smiling.  Everyone should smile when they have beautiful bags like that!!  

You do know that based on your happy expression and your eyebrows, you are not a candidate to model Coach's fall collection?!


----------



## LocaLady

abwd said:


> Both are gorgeous!!!  They look fabulous on you!  And I love that you are always smiling.  Everyone should smile when they have beautiful bags like that!!
> 
> You do know that based on your happy expression and your eyebrows, you are not a candidate to model Coach's fall collection?!



Thanks.... I love your last comment... Made me chuckle


----------



## CoachCruiser

My gorgeous Saint Laurent Cassandre clutch, purchased last weekend at Nordstrom. I'm in love with this bag and its color. And my SA brilliantly suggested using a long silver necklace to slip into the bag and use as a strap, which I've been doing.  Love!


----------



## tnsweetness

abwd said:


> Holy Hamilton batman!!!  What a collection of stunning colors.  You are ready for spring lady.  These are all gorgeous.  Butis Abby ready with her matching colors?  I think your little lady may have a bit of catching up to do!  Congrats and enjoy!



Thanks Doll!
Yes, Miss Priss has an outfit or two (shocking I know) to match each bag! Lol


----------



## Weekend shopper

CoachCruiser said:


> My gorgeous Saint Laurent Cassandre clutch, purchased last weekend at Nordstrom. I'm in love with this bag and its color. And my SA brilliantly suggested using a long silver necklace to slip into the bag and use as a strap, which I've been doing.  Love!



Stunning!  Love the color of your clutch,  Congrats


----------



## Weekend shopper

LocaLady said:


> Couple of mod shots with my non-Coach bags....



Congrats, both are beautiful and look great on you


----------



## LocaLady

Weekend shopper said:


> Congrats, both are beautiful and look great on you



Thank you


----------



## LovingLV81

Hopefully this counts lol yay for new summer shoes on sale


----------



## CoachCruiser

Weekend shopper said:


> Stunning!  Love the color of your clutch,  Congrats



Thank you so much!


----------



## abwd

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Fuchsia Jumbo in lambskin . I had been on the list for it, and it finally came in yesterday: )



O.M.G.  Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

abwd said:


> O.M.G.  Absolutely stunning!!!



Thank you


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tnsweetness said:


> Summer Blue EW Hamilton with Silver HW...FAM PIC
> 
> View attachment 2543411
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543412
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543413


 

Sigh......you have the prettiest bags.  Love them all.   And because I'm weak, I now want one in every color, too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

abwd said:


> Beautiful!  I love the luggage color.


 
Thanks!  Normally I would have gone for the EW version of this bag, but I couldn't resist the great price and the luggage color.  I have a xjumbo PTG insert in the bag to keep it from sagging too quickly.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

LocaLady said:


> Couple of mod shots with my non-Coach bags....


 

Both bags look great on you!  And as always, such a lovely smile!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CoachCruiser said:


> My gorgeous Saint Laurent Cassandre clutch, purchased last weekend at Nordstrom. I'm in love with this bag and its color. And my SA brilliantly suggested using a long silver necklace to slip into the bag and use as a strap, which I've been doing.  Love!


 
Beautiful!  Congrats!  What a great idea from your SA.


----------



## LocaLady

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Both bags look great on you!  And as always, such a lovely smile!



You are so sweet   Thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Fuchsia Jumbo in lambskin . I had been on the list for it, and it finally came in yesterday: )


Beautiful color.  Congrats!



abwd said:


> The most perfect staff tote monogrammed by Aspinal of London. I am beyond thrilled with the quality, customer service and packaging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2541423
> View attachment 2541425
> View attachment 2541426
> View attachment 2541427


 That is beautiful!  She looks great on you too.  Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

Finally figured out how to post a picture. This is my new Marc by Marc Jacobs bag with Coach banana fob.


----------



## tannedsilk

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Fuchsia Jumbo in lambskin . I had been on the list for it, and it finally came in yesterday: )



Get out! Absolutely STUNNING. Congrats


----------



## tnsweetness

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sigh......you have the prettiest bags.  Love them all.   And because I'm weak, I now want one in every color, too.



Well...you are on your way!


----------



## Weekend shopper

tannedsilk said:


> Get out! Absolutely STUNNING. Congrats



Thank you


----------



## middie girl

pbnjam said:


> Finally figured out how to post a picture. This is my new Marc by Marc Jacobs bag with Coach banana fob.


Oh love this!!


----------



## houstonm2198

pbnjam said:


> Finally figured out how to post a picture. This is my new Marc by Marc Jacobs bag with Coach banana fob.


Cute!


----------



## treasured

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Fuchsia Jumbo in lambskin . I had been on the list for it, and it finally came in yesterday: )



Ahhhhh, I'm speechless!!



abwd said:


> The most perfect staff tote monogrammed by Aspinal of London. I am beyond thrilled with the quality, customer service and packaging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2541423
> View attachment 2541425
> View attachment 2541426
> View attachment 2541427



This is so nice!! I looked up the brand online and now I want one!! 
The monogramming is a nice touch.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little power shopping at lunch today and snagged this lovely for 40% off at Belk.
> 
> MK NS Hamilton in Luggage silver hw
> View attachment 2542244



My favorite MK color. It is great with the silver hardware too!


----------



## Weekend shopper

treasured said:


> Ahhhhh, I'm speechless!!
> 
> Thank you


----------



## Weekend shopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful color.  Congrats!
> 
> Thank you


----------



## CoachRules

I just found this beauty in a pawn shop for $50! It is a vintage Louis Vuitton Bandouliere Messenger bag, made by the French Company licensed by Louis Vuitton to be manufactured in the US (1970s-1990s). I love this bag!


----------



## CoachRules

pbnjam said:


> Finally figured out how to post a picture. This is my new Marc by Marc Jacobs bag with Coach banana fob.


Beautiful! I love the color!!


----------



## CoachRules

frivofrugalista said:


> My Mulberry small Bayswater satchel in Chocolate. Mmm, chocolate leather...


Beautiful!!! I love the twist lock on the front! The leather looks amazing!


----------



## lurkernomore

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Fuchsia Jumbo in lambskin . I had been on the list for it, and it finally came in yesterday: )




This is beyond gorgeous - enjoy her! 
A Chanel is on my wish list....sigh...


----------



## lurkernomore

pbnjam said:


> Finally figured out how to post a picture. This is my new Marc by Marc Jacobs bag with Coach banana fob.



Love the blue! I had an affair (but came back to Coach) with Marc a few years back, and have a few bags to show for it!


----------



## frivofrugalista

CoachRules said:


> Beautiful!!! I love the twist lock on the front! The leather looks amazing!


Thank you 


CoachRules said:


> I just found this beauty in a pawn shop for $50! It is a vintage Louis Vuitton Bandouliere Messenger bag, made by the French Company licensed by Louis Vuitton to be manufactured in the US (1970s-1990s). I love this bag!


Whoa that's a gorgeous find!


----------



## pbnjam

middie girl said:


> Oh love this!!





houstonm2198 said:


> Cute!





CoachRules said:


> Beautiful! I love the color!!





lurkernomore said:


> Love the blue! I had an affair (but came back to Coach) with Marc a few years back, and have a few bags to show for it!




Thank you for all the nice comments! This is my second MBMJ bag but Coach has definitely been breaking my bank more with all the new prestons and boroughs to choose from.


----------



## Weekend shopper

lurkernomore said:


> This is beyond gorgeous - enjoy her!
> A Chanel is on my wish list....sigh...



Thank you







CoachRules said:


> I just found this beauty in a pawn shop for $50! It is a vintage Louis Vuitton Bandouliere Messenger bag, made by the French Company licensed by Louis Vuitton to be manufactured in the US (1970s-1990s). I love this bag!



What a great find! Congrats


----------



## CoachRules

frivofrugalista said:


> Thank you
> 
> Whoa that's a gorgeous find!




Thank you!


----------



## CoachRules

Weekend shopper said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great find! Congrats



Thank you!!


----------



## jailnurse93

I was debating Coach's Toaster bag last PCE when I ran across this black Dooney Florentine at a nice price on an auction site.   The Dooney won me over.   It's a retired style, I believe called "Dooney & Bourke Double Pocket Satchel".  I just call it my Dooney Toaster Bag, LOL.  There's a pretty red one on ebay right now too.  (Not my auction!)  Thanks for looking.


----------



## donnaoh

jailnurse93 said:


> I was debating Coach's Toaster bag last PCE when I ran across this black Dooney Florentine at a nice price on an auction site.   The Dooney won me over.   It's a retired style, I believe called "Dooney & Bourke Double Pocket Satchel".  I just call it my Dooney Toaster Bag, LOL.  There's a pretty red one on ebay right now too.  (Not my auction!)  Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550623
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550624


very cute "toaster" bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Rebecca Minkoff MAM.     Be still my foolish heart.


----------



## MiaBorsa

pbnjam said:


> Finally figured out how to post a picture. This is my new Marc by Marc Jacobs bag with Coach banana fob.


 *GORGEOUS!!   Love the color!*




CoachRules said:


> I just found this beauty in a pawn shop for $50! It is a vintage Louis Vuitton Bandouliere Messenger bag, made by the French Company licensed by Louis Vuitton to be manufactured in the US (1970s-1990s). I love this bag!


 *FABULOUS!!   Congrats on that find! *



jailnurse93 said:


> I was debating Coach's Toaster bag last PCE when I ran across this black Dooney Florentine at a nice price on an auction site.   The Dooney won me over.   It's a retired style, I believe called "Dooney & Bourke Double Pocket Satchel".  I just call it my Dooney Toaster Bag, LOL.  There's a pretty red one on ebay right now too.  (Not my auction!)  Thanks for looking.
> View attachment 2550623
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550624


 * You KNOW I love that one!!  So dang cute.  *


----------



## barskin

Here are more of my Lord & Taylor sale goodies:


The Brahmin Mini-Elise








The Michael Kors Selma







The Ralph Lauren Taylor Double Zip satchel in pewter spazzolato leather






*Yep, I'm showin' off!*


----------



## pinksky777

electric blue balenciaga


----------



## barskin

CoachRules said:


> I just found this beauty in a pawn shop for $50! It is a vintage Louis Vuitton Bandouliere Messenger bag, made by the French Company licensed by Louis Vuitton to be manufactured in the US (1970s-1990s). I love this bag!





Oh my God...I have to go to the pawn shop near me....immediately. Great find!!!


----------



## barskin

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2550738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electric blue balenciaga





Do you hear that thumpa, thumpa , thumpa?  That's my heart reacting to the sight.


----------



## barskin

eBay...about $55...the Rebecca Minkoff Schoolboy in blue distressed leather.


----------



## bobbyjean

jailnurse93 said:


> I was debating Coach's Toaster bag last PCE when I ran across this black Dooney Florentine at a nice price on an auction site. The Dooney won me over. It's a retired style, I believe called "Dooney & Bourke Double Pocket Satchel". I just call it my Dooney Toaster Bag, LOL. There's a pretty red one on ebay right now too. (Not my auction!) Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550623
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550624


 
Love the toaster shape and love Dooney's Florentine leather..nice score!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

barskin said:


> Here are more of my Lord & Taylor sale goodies:
> he Brahmin Mini-Elise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Michael Kors Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ralph Lauren Taylor Double Zip satchel in pewter spazzolato leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yep, I'm showin' off!*



*Girl, you should be showin' off!!   What a great haul!!*


----------



## barskin

MiaBorsa said:


> *Girl, you should be showin' off!!   What a great haul!!*








Thanks. And here's why I love sales at L&T, with the 50 to 60% off _and_ an extra 20% the prices were $82, $160 and $107. $349 in total.


----------



## pbnjam

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2550738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electric blue balenciaga


This is gorgeous!


----------



## pbnjam

barskin said:


> eBay...about $55...the Rebecca Minkoff Schoolboy in blue distressed leather.


Great price and nice find!


----------



## middie girl

MiaBorsa said:


> Rebecca Minkoff MAM.     Be still my foolish heart.


This is gorgeous! You have the most beautiful brown leather bags. Could you tell me where you purchased this?? I love it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

middie girl said:


> This is gorgeous! You have the most beautiful brown leather bags. Could you tell me where you purchased this?? I love it!


Thanks.  I ordered it from Amazon.com...it's on sale right now, plus if you sign up for their email notifications they will immediately email you a coupon for an additional 20% off.


----------



## middie girl

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks.  I ordered it from Amazon.com...it's on sale right now, plus if you sign up for their email notifications they will immediately email you a coupon for an additional 20% off.


Thank you!!


----------



## jailnurse93

MiaBorsa said:


> Rebecca Minkoff MAM.     Be still my foolish heart.




The leather and the color!!  Delicious!!


----------



## carinas

MiaBorsa said:


> Rebecca Minkoff MAM.     Be still my foolish heart.




Gorgeous! What color is it?


----------



## carinas

jailnurse93 said:


> I was debating Coach's Toaster bag last PCE when I ran across this black Dooney Florentine at a nice price on an auction site.   The Dooney won me over.   It's a retired style, I believe called "Dooney & Bourke Double Pocket Satchel".  I just call it my Dooney Toaster Bag, LOL.  There's a pretty red one on ebay right now too.  (Not my auction!)  Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550623
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550624




You made the right choice! It's lovely! Congrats!


----------



## carinas

Weekend shopper said:


> Chanel Fuchsia Jumbo in lambskin . I had been on the list for it, and it finally came in yesterday: )



I probably already quoted it... but anyway it deserves double Ahh Ohh 

Yet another beautiful bag added to your collection. Congrats!


----------



## Weekend shopper

carinas said:


> I probably already quoted it... but anyway it deserves double Ahh Ohh
> 
> Yet another beautiful bag added to your collection. Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## MiaBorsa

jailnurse93 said:


> The leather and the color!!  Delicious!!


  Thanks!



carinas said:


> Gorgeous! What color is it?


  Thank you.  It's the mahogany color.


----------



## LocaLady

barskin said:


> Here are more of my Lord & Taylor sale goodies:
> 
> 
> The Brahmin Mini-Elise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Michael Kors Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ralph Lauren Taylor Double Zip satchel in pewter spazzolato leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yep, I'm showin' off!*


All are gorgeous.....
Would you mind posting a pic of your Brahmin in the "any Brahmin Lovers?" Thread under the Handbags and Purses Forum???? The Brahmin lovers would really love it, thanks!!!


----------



## Becca4277

I am on a Coach break.  Here is my new KS I just ordered.


----------



## brightheart

Becca4277 said:


> I am on a Coach break.  Here is my new KS I just ordered.



Oh, I saw this one yesterday online and I was really really tempted!!!  Please post pics when you get it!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

I purchased this MbyMJ a couple weeks ago.


----------



## lucydee

My newest non coach purchases:


----------



## PhotoFinish

Hi everyone I'm new!  Been posting over on the D&B forum mostly, but thought I'd pop in over here and say hi too!  I'll start off by posting my non Coach collection (though there is one pic that has a couple of my most recent Coach purses along with my most recent MK purchase!)  So.... here we go!


----------



## bigal

PhotoFinish said:


> Hi everyone I'm new!  Been posting over on the D&B forum mostly, but thought I'd pop in over here and say hi too!  I'll start off by posting my non Coach collection (though there is one pic that has a couple of my most recent Coach purses along with my most recent MK purchase!)  So.... here we go!



Nice collection, great variety.  The tooled leather bag with black whipstitching is similar to one I have.  They sure are pretty.


----------



## PhotoFinish

bigal said:


> Nice collection, great variety.  The tooled leather bag with black whipstitching is similar to one I have.  They sure are pretty.



Thank you!  The tooled leather one is one that has been in my family for a couple of generations.  My grandmother had it and gave it to my mom, and my mom gave it to me.  I don't think I've actually ever carried it, it's too small for what I usually carry unfortunately.  Maybe I can cut down on what I carry someday LOL


----------



## yellowbernie

Just got this SAS handbag It's called Nancy, they are named after presidential First Ladies.  The leather is so so on this bag, and I like how it zips on both sides to make it bigger or smaller.


----------



## MiaBorsa

yellowbernie said:


> Just got this SAS handbag It's called Nancy, they are named after presidential First Ladies.  The leather is so so on this bag, and I like how it zips on both sides to make it bigger or smaller.



Nice!  That looks like an orYANY style.


----------



## lovingmybags

The red Lanvin Happy bag in grained calfskin:


----------



## crystal-d

lucydee said:


> My newest non coach purchases:




So pretty


----------



## yellowbernie

MiaBorsa said:


> Nice!  That looks like an orYANY style.


Thanks, that might be why I liked it so well.  I love the look of the orYany handbags but they are a lot bigger and a LOT heavier.  This bag is very light weight even with all my stuff in it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I've been in a MK mood lately, so these lovelies came home with me recently. 
View attachment 2556227

View attachment 2556228

View attachment 2556229


And this was a recent Bonanza score. 
View attachment 2556230


----------



## frivofrugalista

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've been in a MK mood lately, so these lovelies came home with me recently.
> View attachment 2556227
> 
> View attachment 2556228
> 
> View attachment 2556229
> 
> 
> And this was a recent Bonanza score.
> View attachment 2556230


Whoa! That's where you have been hiding! Such vibrant colours and beauties. Congrats on them all


----------



## sandyclaws

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've been in a MK mood lately, so these lovelies came home with me recently.
> View attachment 2556227
> 
> View attachment 2556228
> 
> View attachment 2556229
> 
> 
> And this was a recent Bonanza score.
> View attachment 2556230



 gahhhhhhh! that pink and those stripes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i NEED sooo bad


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

frivofrugalista said:


> Whoa! That's where you have been hiding! Such vibrant colours and beauties. Congrats on them all


 
Thanks!  LOL, yes, I've definitely been in a MK mood lately.  And I really seem to be stuck on the Hamilton, based on my recent purchases.  



sandyclaws said:


> gahhhhhhh! that pink and those stripes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i NEED sooo bad


 
Thanks!  I think those two might be my favorites as well.  GMTA!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CoachRules said:


> I just found this beauty in a pawn shop for $50! It is a vintage Louis Vuitton Bandouliere Messenger bag, made by the French Company licensed by Louis Vuitton to be manufactured in the US (1970s-1990s). I love this bag!


 
Great score!  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jailnurse93 said:


> I was debating Coach's Toaster bag last PCE when I ran across this black Dooney Florentine at a nice price on an auction site. The Dooney won me over. It's a retired style, I believe called "Dooney & Bourke Double Pocket Satchel". I just call it my Dooney Toaster Bag, LOL. There's a pretty red one on ebay right now too. (Not my auction!) Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550623
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550624


 
Great choice!  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

pbnjam said:


> Finally figured out how to post a picture. This is my new Marc by Marc Jacobs bag with Coach banana fob.


 
Nice!  Love the pop of color with the banana fob.  Great idea!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tnsweetness said:


> Well...you are on your way!


 
LOL, yeah.  I am - especially since I have no willpower to resist a new bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> Rebecca Minkoff MAM.  Be still my foolish heart.


 Beautiful!  I've seen some RM bags at TL Maxx lately.  There has been a very pretty and soft mint green and powder blue.  Very pretty and tempting....



barskin said:


> Here are more of my Lord & Taylor sale goodies:
> 
> 
> The Brahmin Mini-Elise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Michael Kors Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ralph Lauren Taylor Double Zip satchel in pewter spazzolato leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yep, I'm showin' off!*


 
Beautiful!  Congrats!  Love them all.  BTW - I love when we all show off and post pics of our finds.  I love pics!



pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 2550738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> electric blue balenciaga


 Stunning!  Congrats!



barskin said:


> eBay...about $55...the Rebecca Minkoff Schoolboy in blue distressed leather.


 Gorgeous! Congrats!  I'm a sucker for anything blue.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> I purchased this MbyMJ a couple weeks ago.


Very pretty!



lucydee said:


> My newest non coach purchases:


Great choices!  Congrats - very pretty! 



PhotoFinish said:


> Hi everyone I'm new! Been posting over on the D&B forum mostly, but thought I'd pop in over here and say hi too! I'll start off by posting my non Coach collection (though there is one pic that has a couple of my most recent Coach purses along with my most recent MK purchase!) So.... here we go!


Love the variety of your bags.  Very pretty!  Congrats!



yellowbernie said:


> Just got this SAS handbag It's called Nancy, they are named after presidential First Ladies. The leather is so so on this bag, and I like how it zips on both sides to make it bigger or smaller.


 Very pretty! 



Becca4277 said:


> I am on a Coach break. Here is my new KS I just ordered.


Very pretty!


----------



## bigal

New to me Tory Burch.  This is going to be great in the summer.  The caftan and necklace are Tory Burch too.


----------



## lsufan02

I did it. I cheated on Coach for the first time in years...with Reed Krakoff. Coach may not have made a red bag I love (after getting 3 damaged Scarlet Madison Carrie bags when they came out), but Reed Krakoff did. This one is new to me, but I think I got a good deal and I love the color and design. I had been watching these for months until I found one in the price range I wanted. A seller listed it with a much higher price a couple of times, and finally listed it with a best offer option. I made a low offer initially, but emailed her to let her know I could pay immediately and would add in money to cover shipping fees (initial listed as free). She accepted right away. I wish I could afford one of his Atlantique toes, too.


----------



## princess69

lsufan02 said:


> I did it. I cheated on Coach for the first time in years...with Reed Krakoff. Coach may not have made a red bag I love (after getting 3 damaged Scarlet Madison Carrie bags when they came out), but Reed Krakoff did. This one is new to me, but I think I got a good deal and I love the color and design. I had been watching these for months until I found one in the price range I wanted. A seller listed it with a much higher price a couple of times, and finally listed it with a best offer option. I made a low offer initially, but emailed her to let her know I could pay immediately and would add in money to cover shipping fees (initial listed as free). She accepted right away. I wish I could afford one of his Atlantique toes, too.


Absolutely gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## bobbyjean

lsufan02 said:


> I did it. I cheated on Coach for the first time in years...with Reed Krakoff. Coach may not have made a red bag I love (after getting 3 damaged Scarlet Madison Carrie bags when they came out), but Reed Krakoff did. This one is new to me, but I think I got a good deal and I love the color and design. I had been watching these for months until I found one in the price range I wanted. A seller listed it with a much higher price a couple of times, and finally listed it with a best offer option. I made a low offer initially, but emailed her to let her know I could pay immediately and would add in money to cover shipping fees (initial listed as free). She accepted right away. I wish I could afford one of his Atlantique toes, too.



Gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## melissatrv

Gotta love a car company who understand their female customers


----------



## sheisgi

Carrying my one and only Dooney today.


----------



## bobbyjean

melissatrv said:


> Gotta love a car company who understand their female customers



Cute!


----------



## bobbyjean

sheisgi said:


> Carrying my one and only Dooney today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557645



And she's a beautiful one!


----------



## lsufan02

Thank you, both!


----------



## sheisgi

bobbyjean said:


> And she's a beautiful one!




Thank you!


----------



## Arizabif

lsufan02 said:


> I did it. I cheated on Coach for the first time in years...with Reed Krakoff. Coach may not have made a red bag I love (after getting 3 damaged Scarlet Madison Carrie bags when they came out), but Reed Krakoff did. This one is new to me, but I think I got a good deal and I love the color and design. I had been watching these for months until I found one in the price range I wanted. A seller listed it with a much higher price a couple of times, and finally listed it with a best offer option. I made a low offer initially, but emailed her to let her know I could pay immediately and would add in money to cover shipping fees (initial listed as free). She accepted right away. I wish I could afford one of his Atlantique toes, too.


So gorgeous!  I had a chance to buy the same bag in orange, and passed, and I still kick myself over it.  Congrats!


----------



## Arizabif

MiaBorsa said:


> Rebecca Minkoff MAM.     Be still my foolish heart.


Hubba Hubba, that bag is hot!


----------



## Arizabif

jailnurse93 said:


> I was debating Coach's Toaster bag last PCE when I ran across this black Dooney Florentine at a nice price on an auction site.   The Dooney won me over.   It's a retired style, I believe called "Dooney & Bourke Double Pocket Satchel".  I just call it my Dooney Toaster Bag, LOL.  There's a pretty red one on ebay right now too.  (Not my auction!)  Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550623
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550624


Wow, that's nice!  I have never seen that style before.


----------



## MaryBel

My new Florentine pocket satchel in violet was just delivered today! Love it!


----------



## bigal

I am going to have something very special to me to reveal very soon.  But, I just wanted to say I can't wait to reveal it here in the Coach forum because you guys are very special!  So supportive and quick to help when needed, with authentication, rehab advice and the like.  Thank you, and stay tuned...  (I'm sorry though it might be a few days)  but, if any one is interested in a sneak peek I could post pictures I had sent to me....


----------



## GA Peach

lsufan02 said:


> I did it. I cheated on Coach for the first time in years...with Reed Krakoff. Coach may not have made a red bag I love (after getting 3 damaged Scarlet Madison Carrie bags when they came out), but Reed Krakoff did. This one is new to me, but I think I got a good deal and I love the color and design. I had been watching these for months until I found one in the price range I wanted. A seller listed it with a much higher price a couple of times, and finally listed it with a best offer option. I made a low offer initially, but emailed her to let her know I could pay immediately and would add in money to cover shipping fees (initial listed as free). She accepted right away. I wish I could afford one of his Atlantique toes, too.


 
OMG!  This is a beautiful bag.  You've got me looking now!  I'd love it in any color with silver hardware...........


----------



## LocaLady

Mini Elisa on her maiden outing...


----------



## bobbyjean

bigal said:


> I am going to have something very special to me to reveal very soon.  But, I just wanted to say I can't wait to reveal it here in the Coach forum because you guys are very special!  So supportive and quick to help when needed, with authentication, rehab advice and the like.  Thank you, and stay tuned...  (I'm sorry though it might be a few days)  but, if any one is interested in a sneak peek I could post pictures I had sent to me....



Were Always interested!!!


----------



## jailnurse93

sheisgi said:


> Carrying my one and only Dooney today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557645




OMG, I LOVE this!  I've never seen this before!  LOVE!!!


----------



## bigal

MaryBel said:


> My new Florentine pocket satchel in violet was just delivered today! Love it!



Beautiful bright color!


----------



## bigal

LocaLady said:


> Mini Elisa on her maiden outing...



Gorgeous bag!  And you look so lovely!


----------



## bigal

bobbyjean said:


> Were Always interested!!!



Ok, here is a sneak peek....  any guesses?


----------



## carinas

bigal said:


> Ok, here is a sneak peek....  any guesses?



Marc Jacobs! Congrats! It's a gorgeous bag, please post more pics once you receive it!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

barskin said:


> Here are more of my Lord & Taylor sale goodies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Brahmin Mini-Elise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Michael Kors Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ralph Lauren Taylor Double Zip satchel in pewter spazzolato leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yep, I'm showin' off!*




They're all gorgeous!!!! Love!!!


----------



## justwatchin

lsufan02 said:


> I did it. I cheated on Coach for the first time in years...with Reed Krakoff. Coach may not have made a red bag I love (after getting 3 damaged Scarlet Madison Carrie bags when they came out), but Reed Krakoff did. This one is new to me, but I think I got a good deal and I love the color and design. I had been watching these for months until I found one in the price range I wanted. A seller listed it with a much higher price a couple of times, and finally listed it with a best offer option. I made a low offer initially, but emailed her to let her know I could pay immediately and would add in money to cover shipping fees (initial listed as free). She accepted right away. I wish I could afford one of his Atlantique toes, too.


Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## bigal

carinas said:


> Marc Jacobs! Congrats! It's a gorgeous bag, please post more pics once you receive it!



Yep!  Thank you!  I cannot believe this is going to be here with me very soon.  Here's a full picture to enjoy.  I'll post more pics when it arrives.


----------



## bobbyjean

bigal said:


> Yep!  Thank you!  I cannot believe this is going to be here with me very soon.  Here's a full picture to enjoy.  I'll post more pics when it arrives.



Oh wow....beautiful!!


----------



## bigal

bobbyjean said:


> Oh wow....beautiful!!


Thank you!  I can't believe it!  It's quite big too.  I like big!


----------



## LocaLady

bigal said:


> Gorgeous bag!  And you look so lovely!


Thank you!!!


----------



## LocaLady

bigal said:


> Ok, here is a sneak peek....  any guesses?


You must be over the moon


----------



## bigal

LocaLady said:


> You must be over the moon



I am!  Best if all it's a gift, that is why it means so much to be getting it.    
I'll need to post over in the MJ forum for care advise too, but if anyone here knows how to care for calf leathers I'd appreciate it!


----------



## melissatrv

MaryBel said:


> My new Florentine pocket satchel in violet was just delivered today! Love it!




Wow stunning!  Love the color


----------



## melissatrv

LocaLady said:


> Mini Elisa on her maiden outing...




You look adorable, great bag!


----------



## LocaLady

melissatrv said:


> You look adorable, great bag!



Thanks!


----------



## whateve

sheisgi said:


> Carrying my one and only Dooney today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557645


Wow, this is the prettiest Dooney I've ever seen!


----------



## ZSP

melissatrv said:


> Gotta love a car company who understand their female customers



Where'd you find that?  I love it...and I drive an Infiniti.


----------



## lucydee

crystal-d said:


> So pretty


Thank you crystal


----------



## Weekend shopper

lucydee said:


> My newest non coach purchases:



Congrats on your new MK goodies







NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've been in a MK mood lately, so these lovelies came home with me recently.
> View attachment 2556227
> 
> View attachment 2556228
> 
> View attachment 2556229
> 
> 
> And this was a recent Bonanza score.
> View attachment 2556230



Congrats on your haul








MaryBel said:


> My new Florentine pocket satchel in violet was just delivered today! Love it!



Beautiful color, Congrats and enjoy


----------



## bigal

bigal said:


> I am!  Best if all it's a gift, that is why it means so much to be getting it.
> I'll need to post over in the MJ forum for care advise too, but if anyone here knows how to care for calf leathers I'd appreciate it!



I guess the care card is still in the bag and it still has its dust bag too.  Even better I've been told it looks as though it's never been used.  Oh I can't wait!  It arrives tomorrow!


----------



## MaryBel

bigal said:


> Beautiful bright color!





melissatrv said:


> Wow stunning!  Love the color




Thank you GFs!


----------



## bigal

Oh, my oh, my!  My new to me Marc Jacobs mix quilted dash is finally here!  I unpacked it and moved right in.  It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## barskin

LocaLady said:


> Mini Elisa on her maiden outing...


You and Elisa look great!


----------



## barskin

bigal said:


> Oh, my oh, my!  My new to me Marc Jacobs mix quilted dash is finally here!  I unpacked it and moved right in.  It's absolutely gorgeous!


Oooh. That is so nice! Love it.


----------



## barskin

Went to the South Bay Shopping Center today after work to go to the Stop and Shop. No really, that is why I went there - not because there is a Marshalls and TJ Maxx, as well. (When I go downtown to my manicurist, I am between Marshalls and TJ, too.) I found this in clearance . It is taupe specchio leather, usual TJ price $149.99, my price today was $79


----------



## LocaLady

barskin said:


> You and Elisa look great!


Thanks!


----------



## LocaLady

barskin said:


> Went to the South Bay Shopping Center today after work to go to the Stop and Shop. No really, that is why I went there - not because there is a Marshalls and TJ Maxx, as well. (When I go downtown to my manicurist, I am between Marshalls and TJ, too.) I found this in clearance . It is taupe specchio leather, usual TJ price $149.99, my price today was $79


Girl, you find the best deals.....lovely!


----------



## LocaLady

bigal said:


> Oh, my oh, my!  My new to me Marc Jacobs mix quilted dash is finally here!  I unpacked it and moved right in.  It's absolutely gorgeous!


Lovely


----------



## bigal

LocaLady said:


> Lovely



Thanks!


----------



## bobbyjean

bigal said:


> Oh, my oh, my!  My new to me Marc Jacobs mix quilted dash is finally here!  I unpacked it and moved right in.  It's absolutely gorgeous!



Beautiful !! Congrats!


----------



## tnsweetness

Summer Blue MK Hamilton


----------



## bigal

bobbyjean said:


> Beautiful !! Congrats!


Thank you! Sadly I have to move back out before I go to work tomorrow we are expecting 6-12" of snow tomorrow.  It's just too special!  Back into my saffiano cora...


----------



## bigal

tnsweetness said:


> Summer Blue MK Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2564712
> 
> 
> View attachment 2564713



Gorgeous blue!  Love that bag!


----------



## iskent78

my baby girl naila with a gift from hubby ... tods d styling 2 manici media


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Here's my loot from the bag trade in promo going in at Dillards. 

MK Summer Blue EW Hamilton
View attachment 2565751


MK Small Jet Set Tote in Sapphire
View attachment 2565754


----------



## barskin

iskent78 said:


> View attachment 2565556
> 
> 
> my baby girl naila with a gift from hubby ... tods d styling 2 manici media


What a wonderful picture! Could not be cuter.


----------



## ArmyWife12

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's my loot from the bag trade in promo going in at Dillards.
> 
> MK Summer Blue EW Hamilton
> View attachment 2565751
> 
> 
> MK Small Jet Set Tote in Sapphire
> View attachment 2565754



Awesome!! You will love the summer blue color! I get so many compliments on mine! The sapphire is gorgeous too!


----------



## zaara10

iskent78 said:


> View attachment 2565556
> 
> 
> my baby girl naila with a gift from hubby ... tods d styling 2 manici media



Gorgeous bag, what a sweet hubby! And super cute baby! Congrats momma!


----------



## iskent78

barskin said:


> What a wonderful picture! Could not be cuter.



oh tq


----------



## iskent78

zaara10 said:


> Gorgeous bag, what a sweet hubby! And super cute baby! Congrats momma!



congrats to u too dear gorges mom


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ArmyWife12 said:


> Awesome!! You will love the summer blue color! I get so many compliments on mine! The sapphire is gorgeous too!


 
Thanks!  I've already moved into the Hamilton.  I really like the saturation of the colors on both bags.


----------



## bigal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's my loot from the bag trade in promo going in at Dillards.
> 
> MK Summer Blue EW Hamilton
> View attachment 2565751
> 
> 
> MK Small Jet Set Tote in Sapphire
> View attachment 2565754



Gorgeous blues!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's my loot from the bag trade in promo going in at Dillards.
> 
> MK Summer Blue EW Hamilton
> View attachment 2565751
> 
> 
> MK Small Jet Set Tote in Sapphire
> View attachment 2565754





Love your new bags! They are so gorgeous in those shades of blue! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

bigal said:


> Gorgeous blues!


 


MaryBel said:


> Love your new bags! They are so gorgeous in those shades of blue! Congrats!


 

Thanks y'all!  My favorite color!  I just love the saturation and intensity of the color on both of these bags.  Just so pretty.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Found this oddly interesting vintage backpack at an antique sale this morning. I have a ton of cleaning to do on it but it looks promising, lol.


----------



## jailnurse93

iskent78 said:


> View attachment 2565556
> 
> 
> my baby girl naila with a gift from hubby ... tods d styling 2 manici media



Gorgeous!  A Tod's is my dream premiere bag!    
 Your lil baby is just cute as a button!


----------



## iskent78

jailnurse93 said:


> Gorgeous!  A Tod's is my dream premiere bag!
> Your lil baby is just cute as a button!



oh tq dear ... yeah mine too.. i just got new tods bauletto piccolo too


----------



## iskent78

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2567151
> 
> 
> Found this oddly interesting vintage backpack at an antique sale this morning. I have a ton of cleaning to do on it but it looks promising, lol.



it does looks vintage n rustic ... love the motifs


----------



## iskent78

i love all my coaches but i cant resist another tods 
this is my new weekend n baby bag


----------



## jailnurse93

iskent78 said:


> View attachment 2569115
> View attachment 2569116
> 
> i love all my coaches but i cant resist another tods
> this is my new weekend n baby bag




   Now that is to die for!!!


----------



## bobbyjean

iskent78 said:


> View attachment 2569115
> View attachment 2569116
> 
> i love all my coaches but i cant resist another tods
> this is my new weekend n baby bag



Beautiful bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Belk has a small section of MK at 40% off. I scored this lovely yesterday from that section. 

Jet Set Zip Tote in Vanilla Mono 
View attachment 2571785


----------



## frivofrugalista

Had to get this LV Infini Lumineuse. I'm a sucker for blue. And also earned me a major ban.


----------



## frivofrugalista

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Belk has a small section of MK at 40% off. I scored this lovely yesterday from that section.
> Jet Set Zip Tote in Vanilla Mono
> View attachment 2571785


 love the way you shop, lovely!


----------



## tnsweetness

Here is what has been occupying my time lately instead of Coach...

Michael Kors Selma's, Hamiltons and a Travel Tote!  Oh and Abby of course...


----------



## middie girl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Belk has a small section of MK at 40% off. I scored this lovely yesterday from that section.
> 
> Jet Set Zip Tote in Vanilla Mono
> View attachment 2571785


Congratulations! I bought this bag for my teenage daughter! We both love it!


----------



## sandyclaws

tnsweetness said:


> Here is what has been occupying my time lately instead of Coach...
> 
> Michael Kors Selma's, Hamiltons and a Travel Tote!  Oh and Abby of course...
> 
> View attachment 2572287
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572288
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572289



 oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## barskin

tnsweetness said:


> Here is what has been occupying my time lately instead of Coach...
> 
> Michael Kors Selma's, Hamiltons and a Travel Tote!  Oh and Abby of course...
> 
> View attachment 2572287
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572288
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572289






Whoa!! (catching my breath)


I am in AWE.


(and I love that cute little face looking down, too)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

frivofrugalista said:


> Had to get this LV Infini Lumineuse. I'm a sucker for blue. And also earned me a major ban.


 
Beautiful!  Congrats!  I think that makes being on a major ban totally worth it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

middie girl said:


> Congratulations! I bought this bag for my teenage daughter! We both love it!


 
Thanks!  I think this will be a great easy care bag for running around on the weekends.


----------



## frivofrugalista

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats!  I think that makes being on a major ban totally worth it.


Buahaha, sure does


----------



## frivofrugalista

tnsweetness said:


> Here is what has been occupying my time lately instead of Coach...
> 
> Michael Kors Selma's, Hamiltons and a Travel Tote!  Oh and Abby of course...
> 
> View attachment 2572287
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572288
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572289



Holy canoodles! Thought you were the duffle queeen, now I need a new name for you! Beautoful colours!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tnsweetness said:


> Here is what has been occupying my time lately instead of Coach...
> 
> Michael Kors Selma's, Hamiltons and a Travel Tote! Oh and Abby of course...
> 
> View attachment 2572287
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572288
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572289


 
Look at that beautiful rainbow of colors!  Gorgeous!


----------



## handbags4me

iskent78 said:


> View attachment 2569115
> View attachment 2569116
> 
> i love all my coaches but i cant resist another tods
> this is my new weekend n baby bag



This is gorgeous!!  What is this bag called and what is the color name?  I love it!


----------



## tnsweetness

sandyclaws said:


> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



You're funny....you know all about these! 



barskin said:


> Whoa!! (catching my breath)
> 
> 
> I am in AWE.
> 
> 
> (and I love that cute little face looking down, too)



Thank you!  Yes, Miss Abby is quite the lil scene stealer! 



frivofrugalista said:


> Holy canoodles! Thought you were the duffle queeen, now I need a new name for you! Beautoful colours!!!



Thank you Doll! 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Look at that beautiful rainbow of colors!  Gorgeous!



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## zaara10

tnsweetness said:


> Here is what has been occupying my time lately instead of Coach...
> 
> Michael Kors Selma's, Hamiltons and a Travel Tote!  Oh and Abby of course...
> 
> View attachment 2572287
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572288
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572289



Wowza! So colorful! Do they get along w/ your duffles?


----------



## tnsweetness

zaara10 said:


> Wowza! So colorful! Do they get along w/ your duffles?



I keep my MK in another closet so there are no hurt feelings!


----------



## tnsweetness

My first LV....New to me Sully MM


----------



## KSuzuki

tnsweetness said:


> My first LV....New to me Sully MM
> 
> View attachment 2574624



Omgeee she is gorgeous! This one has been on my wishlist, congrats!!


----------



## MRSBWS

tnsweetness said:


> My first LV....New to me Sully MM
> 
> View attachment 2574624


WOWZAA!! She is beautiful!


----------



## tnsweetness

KSuzuki said:


> Omgeee she is gorgeous! This one has been on my wishlist, congrats!!





MRSBWS said:


> WOWZAA!! She is beautiful!



Thank u both!


----------



## MRSBWS

tnsweetness said:


> Thank u both!


You are welcome!  I can't wait to see THIS family picture.


----------



## tnsweetness

MRSBWS said:


> You are welcome!  I can't wait to see THIS family picture.



Lololol....this will probably remain an only child!


----------



## emilybug

tnsweetness said:


> Summer Blue MK Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2564712
> 
> 
> View attachment 2564713


 
Just GORGEOUS, my friend!!!


----------



## emilybug

Rouge Cardinal Balenciaga Velo


----------



## EGBDF

emilybug said:


> Rouge Cardinal Balenciaga Velo



What a gorgeous color!


----------



## emilybug

Lagon Balenciaga City


----------



## emilybug

Black Balenciaga Work


----------



## emilybug

Rose Bombon Balenciaga City


----------



## emilybug

Cumin Balenciaga Velo


----------



## emilybug

Cigar Fonce Balenciaga Cross Day


----------



## emilybug

Alexander Wang Rocco in black w/rose gold HW


----------



## emilybug

Chloe Marcie medium satchel in whiskey


----------



## pbnjam

emilybug said:


> Chloe Marcie medium satchel in whiskey


So gorgeous!


----------



## coachgirl555

tnsweetness said:


> My first LV....New to me Sully MM
> 
> View attachment 2574624


 
Love this...! 
Congrats & Enjoy!


----------



## tnsweetness

emilybug said:


> Just GORGEOUS, my friend!!!





coachgirl555 said:


> Love this...!
> Congrats & Enjoy!



Thanks so much Ladies!


----------



## tnsweetness

emilybug said:


> Cumin Balenciaga Velo



EMILY!
You look fab!  I love all your new bags but WOW you are lookin good girlie!


----------



## middie girl

emilybug said:


> Chloe Marcie medium satchel in whiskey


Oh My. I love them all! especially chloe!! please keep your reveals coming!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

MK  Whipped Hamilton in Summer Blue/Silver


----------



## ecj*waxy

emilybug said:


> Alexander Wang Rocco in black w/rose gold HW





emilybug said:


> Chloe Marcie medium satchel in whiskey


These are beautiful!!!  I love the rosegold studs on the Rocco!


----------



## MKB0925

emilybug said:


> Chloe Marcie medium satchel in whiskey



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## melissatrv

Wow you really have moved on from Coach!  This one is my favorite.  Color I TDF and love that hardware.  




emilybug said:


> Rose Bombon Balenciaga City


----------



## emilybug

melissatrv said:


> Wow you really have moved on from Coach! This one is my favorite. Color I TDF and love that hardware.


 
It's really a pretty bag, like a bubble gum pink.

I guess I haven't EXACTLY moved on.....I stopped by Coach yesterday and bought something, but I haven't had a chance to take pics and reveal yet


----------



## melissatrv

emilybug said:


> It's really a pretty bag, like a bubble gum pink.
> 
> I guess I haven't EXACTLY moved on.....I stopped by Coach yesterday and bought something, but I haven't had a chance to take pics and reveal yet




Look forward to it.  You have always have good reveals!


----------



## lucydee

emilybug said:


> Chloe Marcie medium satchel in whiskey





This is one of my favorites!
Gorgeous Bag! Enjoy!


----------



## barskin

Just when I thought I was out...the Lord & Taylor sale _pulled_ me back in., and I picked up this little Kate Spade cutie.


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

iskent78 said:


> View attachment 2569115
> View attachment 2569116
> 
> i love all my coaches but i cant resist another tods
> this is my new weekend n baby bag



Gorgeous!!  Tod's is on my list and will hopefully be next.


----------



## houstonm2198

barskin said:


> Just when I thought I was out...the Lord & Taylor sale _pulled_ me back in., and I picked up this little Kate Spade cutie.


Cute!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

I'm not entirely sure of what this is but it's nice thick leather, says G series and smells heavenly! Lol!


----------



## angelic*ruin

Taking a hiatus from Coach and enjoying some Kate Spade from their most recent F&F sale.  Just loving this Tiffany Blue color for Spring and the leather on the Charles Street Reis is so soft and luxurious.


----------



## carterazo

angelic*ruin said:


> Taking a hiatus from Coach and enjoying some Kate Spade from their most recent F&F sale.  Just loving this Tiffany Blue color for Spring and the leather on the Charles Street Reis is so soft and luxurious.




Such a pretty color!

 Love the passport holder.  Is it much longer than  regular wallet?  I notice it has a spot for boarding passed.


----------



## soonergirl

angelic*ruin said:


> Taking a hiatus from Coach and enjoying some Kate Spade from their most recent F&F sale.  Just loving this Tiffany Blue color for Spring and the leather on the Charles Street Reis is so soft and luxurious.


That is beautiful! Love the passport holder


----------



## angelic*ruin

carterazo said:


> Such a pretty color!
> 
> Love the passport holder.  Is it much longer than  regular wallet?  I notice it has a spot for boarding passed.



Thanks! It's maybe a couple inches longer than most full size wallets, but the Reis bag is so big it's not an issue with it.




soonergirl said:


> That is beautiful! Love the passport holder



Thanks!!!


----------



## Coconut lover

angelic*ruin said:


> Taking a hiatus from Coach and enjoying some Kate Spade from their most recent F&F sale.  Just loving this Tiffany Blue color for Spring and the leather on the Charles Street Reis is so soft and luxurious.



Beautiful and I love the lining


----------



## angelic*ruin

Coconut lover said:


> Beautiful and I love the lining



Thanks!!!  It's my first Kate Spade and I don't think it will be my last.


----------



## treasured

iskent78 said:


> View attachment 2565556
> 
> 
> my baby girl naila with a gift from hubby ... tods d styling 2 manici media





iskent78 said:


> View attachment 2569115
> View attachment 2569116
> 
> i love all my coaches but i cant resist another tods
> this is my new weekend n baby bag



You are truly blessed with your adorable baby girl! What an absolutely fabulous, stylish "baby bag" too! I love tods!



frivofrugalista said:


> Had to get this LV Infini Lumineuse. I'm a sucker for blue. And also earned me a major ban.



 I have the infini empreinte speedy b (25). It is such a beautiful color and leather.
This is so worth your ban, right?



tnsweetness said:


> Here is what has been occupying my time lately instead of Coach...
> 
> Michael Kors Selma's, Hamiltons and a Travel Tote!  Oh and Abby of course...
> 
> View attachment 2572287
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572288
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572289





tnsweetness said:


> My first LV....New to me Sully MM
> 
> View attachment 2574624



Well, hello there! You HAVE been busy and you are NOT afraid of color! Beautiful MK rainbow! Good to see you!
Little Abby is thinking " how am I going to get down the stairs now" LOL!


----------



## treasured

tnsweetness said:


> My first LV....New to me Sully MM
> 
> View attachment 2574624



This is lovely and looks so user friendly and easy to carry. I would love to know how you like it after you've had it a while.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Just picked this up today. Couldn't decide between the brown with gold studs or black with silver studs. Black/Silver won. I love the studs, it's something different.


----------



## carterazo

angelic*ruin said:


> Thanks! It's maybe a couple inches longer than most full size wallets, but the Reis bag is so big it's not an issue with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!



Thanks for the info.  I'm definitely interested.  I'll try to look for one soon.


----------



## angelic*ruin

carterazo said:


> Thanks for the info.  I'm definitely interested.  I'll try to look for one soon.



They're available for sure on the katespade.com website right now.


----------



## tnsweetness

treasured said:


> You are truly blessed with your adorable baby girl! What an absolutely fabulous, stylish "baby bag" too! I love tods!
> 
> 
> 
> I have the infini empreinte speedy b (25). It is such a beautiful color and leather.
> This is so worth your ban, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, hello there! You HAVE been busy and you are NOT afraid of color! Beautiful MK rainbow! Good to see you!
> Little Abby is thinking " how am I going to get down the stairs now" LOL!





treasured said:


> This is lovely and looks so user friendly and easy to carry. I would love to know how you like it after you've had it a while.



Thanks Doll...yes I'm all about color!
I will let you know about the LV, I have been using it for almost a week and it is softening up a bit already!


----------



## angelic*ruin

tnsweetness said:


> My first LV....New to me Sully MM
> 
> View attachment 2574624



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## tnsweetness

angelic*ruin said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## middie girl

angelic*ruin said:


> Taking a hiatus from Coach and enjoying some Kate Spade from their most recent F&F sale.  Just loving this Tiffany Blue color for Spring and the leather on the Charles Street Reis is so soft and luxurious.


Beautiful color!! Love Kate Spade!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I have been cheating big time on Coach lately. Check out my latest MK buys. I just love the color intensity on these bags. 

Sapphire EW Hamilton
View attachment 2580256


And Fuschia Selma
View attachment 2580257


----------



## crystal-d

angelic*ruin said:


> Taking a hiatus from Coach and enjoying some Kate Spade from their most recent F&F sale.  Just loving this Tiffany Blue color for Spring and the leather on the Charles Street Reis is so soft and luxurious.




Love! Congrats  
I have that same color coming in Wellesley rachel 
So excited now


----------



## Kmiller_41

Cheating with Marc Jacobs today. Wasn't sure if this was a keeper  because of the texture of the leather but I think I love the color too much to let it go


----------



## paula3boys

Cheated with MK summer blue jet set zip top that just arrived


----------



## ArmyWife12

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2580593
> 
> Cheated with MK summer blue jet set zip top that just arrived



Twins! It's a great bag and you will love it! I get so many compliments on mine!


----------



## paula3boys

ArmyWife12 said:


> Twins! It's a great bag and you will love it! I get so many compliments on mine!




Good to know. It's my first jet set zip top and first saffiano MK. I have pebbled leather Hamiltons


----------



## drcoach1979

My rebecca minkoff hudson moto in rose gold


----------



## middie girl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I have been cheating big time on Coach lately. Check out my latest MK buys. I just love the color intensity on these bags.
> 
> Sapphire EW Hamilton
> View attachment 2580256
> 
> 
> And Fuschia Selma
> View attachment 2580257


both are gorgeous!


----------



## kcoach

Got a new wallet from Kate Spade and love it. It goes great with my sea mist bag and especially with my new chalk duffle and my black/white edgepaint preston!


----------



## Jesssh

drcoach1979 said:


> My rebecca minkoff hudson moto in rose gold



That's really pretty!


----------



## whateve

Kmiller_41 said:


> Cheating with Marc Jacobs today. Wasn't sure if this was a keeper  because of the texture of the leather but I think I love the color too much to let it go
> View attachment 2580577


I don't always like pebbled leather, but I think it looks good on this one. It looks so soft and squishy!


----------



## Kmiller_41

whateve said:


> I don't always like pebbled leather, but I think it looks good on this one. It looks so soft and squishy!



Thanks! It definitely took me awhile to get use to but now I love it! It is really soft and squishy


----------



## barskin

drcoach1979 said:


> My rebecca minkoff hudson moto in rose gold


Oooh! Now that is something I want.


----------



## drcoach1979

Jesssh said:


> That's really pretty!


Thank you


----------



## drcoach1979

barskin said:


> Oooh! Now that is something I want.


Thank you. The hudson is my fav bag right now. The full size hudson fits my needs.


----------



## PhotoFinish

I'm not currently feeling well enough to take any pictures, but I've been cheating too.....  Got my MK Hamilton Fuschia Spray E/W Satchel the other day, and it is gorgeous! And then....  I did something I said I would never, ever, ever do.  I took a giant leap.....  and .... dun dun DUN.......  I bought a beautiful....  green Chanel Sharpei Lambskin bag....  She is absolutely to DIE for.  I NEVER thought I would spend that much on a bag of all things.... but it was love at first sight (and at first touch, OMG the leather is sooooooo buttery soft!)  I will post pictures once I'm feeling better!


----------



## lucydee

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2580593
> 
> Cheated with MK summer blue jet set zip top that just arrived



Love this color summerblue! 
Congrats on a great deal for this mk bag!


----------



## LocaLady

Kmiller_41 said:


> Cheating with Marc Jacobs today. Wasn't sure if this was a keeper  because of the texture of the leather but I think I love the color too much to let it go
> View attachment 2580577



Oooooh pretty!


----------



## coachgirl555

My new to me LV goodies... luggage tag & Epi Speedy 30


----------



## GA Peach

coachgirl555 said:


> My new to me LV goodies... luggage tag & Epi Speedy 30


 

.......oh my!  Those are beautiful!


----------



## coachgirl555

GA Peach said:


> .......oh my!  Those are beautiful!


Thank-You..!


----------



## qudz104

My new RM black quilted affair!


----------



## CA-Anonymous

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2580593
> 
> Cheated with MK summer blue jet set zip top that just arrived




Love this, and I cheated too and got the wallet to match your bag at L&T's recent F&F (or is it framily?) sale....sorry for the bad joke, I really dislike that commercial too.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this summer blue color is so gorgeous, it's a really bright teal color but in photos, it comes across more like a royal blue....


----------



## middie girl

coachgirl555 said:


> My new to me LV goodies... luggage tag & Epi Speedy 30


Oh. LOve this!!!


----------



## angelic*ruin

Picked this Kate Spade cosmetic case up on clearance to go with my new Reis bag.


----------



## houstonm2198

angelic*ruin said:


> Picked this Kate Spade cosmetic case up on clearance to go with my new Reis bag.


Cute!


----------



## bobbyjean

coachgirl555 said:


> My new to me LV goodies... luggage tag & Epi Speedy 30



Beautiful!


----------



## coachgirl555

middie girl said:


> Oh. LOve this!!!





bobbyjean said:


> Beautiful!



Thank-You..!


----------



## Modemouth

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2574823
> 
> 
> MK  Whipped Hamilton in Summer Blue/Silver


Just got this one today. Bright and summery. NWT for $180 shipped.


----------



## paula3boys

CA-Anonymous said:


> Love this, and I cheated too and got the wallet to match your bag at L&T's recent F&F (or is it framily?) sale....sorry for the bad joke, I really dislike that commercial too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this summer blue color is so gorgeous, it's a really bright teal color but in photos, it comes across more like a royal blue....




I get so many compliments on this color. Haven't moved out of my bag yet


----------



## kcoach

angelic*ruin said:


> Picked this Kate Spade cosmetic case up on clearance to go with my new Reis bag.


Do you like the Reis bag? I really love it and was thinking about the navy. Any mod shots?


----------



## barskin

I'm not sure how this MK Large Selma found its way into the super markdowns at Lord & Taylor (60% off), but there it was today, just this one. I also got the 25% F&F discount bring the price down to $114. It is textured patent leather. I don't know what MK calls it, but it looks like the LV epi leather. I think it's gorgeous.


----------



## houstonm2198

My newest edition MK Zip Top Satchel in Palm.


----------



## missaudrie

barskin said:


> I'm not sure how this MK Large Selma found its way into the super markdowns at Lord & Taylor (60% off), but there it was today, just this one. I also got the 25% F&F discount bring the price down to $114. It is textured patent leather. I don't know what MK calls it, but it looks like the LV epi leather. I think it's gorgeous.


Beautiful and an AMAZING deal!! I agree, the patent leather really reminds me of LV's epi leather.


----------



## soonergirl

Purchased a month or so ago but just getting it out for the first time today... Brahmin Mini Duxbury in White Monaco.


----------



## farris2

coachgirl555 said:


> My new to me LV goodies... luggage tag & Epi Speedy 30



Gorgeous! Those Epi Speedy's look to hold up very well.


----------



## houstonm2198

soonergirl said:


> Purchased a month or so ago but just getting it out for the first time today... Brahmin Mini Duxbury in White Monaco.
> 
> View attachment 2586798


Cute!


----------



## bigal

Just picked this up at goodwill.  Never been a siggy girl, but there was just something about this Dooney that spoke to me.  Tassel zip top.


----------



## CoachMaven

houstonm2198 said:


> My newest edition MK Zip Top Satchel in Palm.



Love the palm color! I got the larger jet set tote in this color, and just love how it looks.


----------



## CoachMaven

soonergirl said:


> Purchased a month or so ago but just getting it out for the first time today... Brahmin Mini Duxbury in White Monaco.
> 
> View attachment 2586798



I've seen this line in person, it is gorgeous!


----------



## houstonm2198

My newest edition, the DB Toledo Hobo


----------



## Jonathans_mama

Anniversary gift from DH


----------



## barskin

Jonathans_mama said:


> View attachment 2589370
> 
> Anniversary gift from DH


Oooh. I've seen that and wanted it. Good going, DH!


----------



## barskin

Okay, I have had my eyes on these shoes for so long, and today, at long last, Marshalls marked them down. And, I already have my sunglass/reader case to match.


----------



## brightheart

barskin said:


> Okay, I have had my eyes on these shoes for so long, and today, at long last, Marshalls marked them down. And, I already have my sunglass/reader case to match.


Oh those are amazing!!  I love them!  Now, do you have a handbag in Pink Ruby to match?


----------



## barskin

brightheart said:


> Oh those are amazing!!  I love them!  Now, do you have a handbag in Pink Ruby to match?


No...and please don't encourage me (this forum is like Alcoholics Anonymous in reverse).


----------



## brightheart

barskin said:


> No...and please don't encourage me (this forum is like Alcoholics Anonymous in reverse).


----------



## barskin

Oh, wait, I have this cute, inexpensive bag I got on Amazon.








and my ultra portable notebook


----------



## Jonathans_mama

barskin said:


> Oooh. I've seen that and wanted it. Good going, DH!




Thank you  I am thrilled - because I love it and because it's not easy to find a bag that's different from everything in my extensive collection


----------



## MKB0925

houstonm2198 said:


> My newest edition, the DB Toledo Hobo



Love this bag...that color is gorgy!


----------



## soonergirl

houstonm2198 said:


> Cute!



Thanks!



CoachMaven said:


> I've seen this line in person, it is gorgeous!



Yes it is! I'm still using it and getting tons of compliments 



barskin said:


> Okay, I have had my eyes on these shoes for so long, and today, at long last, Marshalls marked them down. And, I already have my sunglass/reader case to match.



Love love love!!!!


----------



## brightheart

barskin said:


> Oh, wait, I have this cute, inexpensive bag I got on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my ultra portable notebook


I love how you are shopping out of your closet instead of succumbing to the temptation to purchase a brand new matching handbag!!!    Nice job!
Meanwhile, I keep thinking about how those shoes would look great with my pink ruby mini Preston.  Except I bought 7 pairs of flats recently so I can't exactly justify more new shoes, even to myself!


----------



## crystal-d

Kate spade Audrey


----------



## middie girl

houstonm2198 said:


> My newest edition, the DB Toledo Hobo


Love the look of this bag. Is it heavy on your shoulder?


----------



## kcoach

crystal-d said:


> Kate spade Audrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590100


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## designer1

Liking kors more and more lately! Removing tissue from handles, added a pop of color, she's finally able to see the sun today!


----------



## soonergirl

crystal-d said:


> Kate spade Audrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590100




So cute!


----------



## lucydee

Hello my coach friends

I picked this MK Dressy Large Sutton Tote in Summer Blue while on vacation.
I love this bag!


----------



## lucydee




----------



## MRSBWS

lucydee said:


> Hello my coach friends
> 
> I picked this MK Dressy Large Sutton Tote in Summer Blue while on vacation.
> I love this bag!


Lovely!


----------



## paula3boys

crystal-d said:


> Kate spade Audrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590100




How does this compare in size to one of the Coach styles? Been admiring but curious on size


----------



## paula3boys

lucydee said:


>




Perfect picture! Twin on color. I haven't switched out yet. I get so many compliments


----------



## kcoach

crystal-d said:


> Kate spade Audrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590100


 


paula3boys said:


> How does this compare in size to one of the Coach styles? Been admiring but curious on size


 
Me too I really like this bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

crystal-d said:


> Kate spade Audrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590100


 
ROCK it woman


----------



## iuvcoach

crystal-d said:


> Kate spade Audrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590100



Audrey is so pretty sitting there. Mine is out today too just a diff charm.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iuvcoach said:


> Audrey is so pretty sitting there. Mine is out today too just a diff charm.


 
Rock it to woman


----------



## kcoach

crystal-d said:


> Kate spade Audrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590100


 
Is this the mini or the regular size?


----------



## crystal-d

kcoach said:


> Is this the mini or the regular size?




It's the regular size


----------



## crystal-d

iuvcoach said:


> Audrey is so pretty sitting there. Mine is out today too just a diff charm.




Thanks girl


----------



## kcoach

crystal-d said:


> It's the regular size


 
Where did you find it? None of my stores have the pink - it's Strawberry Froyo right?


----------



## crystal-d

kcoach said:


> Where did you find it? None of my stores have the pink - it's Strawberry Froyo right?




Katespade.com under sale tab


----------



## kcoach

crystal-d said:


> It's the regular size


 


crystal-d said:


> Katespade.com under sale tab


 
Just saw it there - thanks! Would you mind posting a mod shot? I can't tell how big it would be on me and if the mini would work. The mini preston is too small, but this bag seems roomier - closer to the Madison mini satchel.


----------



## barskin

This came to my grimy office today. It looks much better than these pictures. It's in very shiny "fire red" saffiano.


----------



## LocaLady

Beautiful!


----------



## barskin

LocaLady said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks (but you see where I am just as in need of an intervention)


----------



## kcoach

crystal-d said:


> Kate spade Audrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590100


 
I was able to order the regular size - on sale plus another discount for joining their mailing list (I'd gotten that code a week or so ago and it was expiring in a week). I hope it's as pretty in person as your picture!


----------



## soonergirl

Brahmin Belle in Peony


----------



## MaryBel

soonergirl said:


> Brahmin Belle in Peony
> 
> View attachment 2590588





She's gorgeous! Love Brahmin!


----------



## crystal-d

kcoach said:


> I was able to order the regular size - on sale plus another discount for joining their mailing list (I'd gotten that code a week or so ago and it was expiring in a week). I hope it's as pretty in person as your picture!




Yay! I got both discounts also. You'll love this bag


----------



## crystal-d

crazyforcoach09 said:


> ROCK it woman




Thank girl! &#128536;


----------



## CA-Anonymous

lucydee said:


>



LOVELY!!!  And I'm SOOOO JEALOUS of you in beautiful PR!!!  My cousin and his family just got back from there (for the first time, and absolutely loved it). Your picture is making me want to go back there RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## amandah313

Michael Kors zip top tote in fuchsia! My first saffiano leather bag and I love!


----------



## LocaLady

amandah313 said:


> Michael Kors zip top tote in fuchsia! My first saffiano leather bag and I love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590747



Nice color!


----------



## kcoach

crystal-d said:


> Yay! I got both discounts also. You'll love this bag




Thanks! I'm trying to branch out from Coach. I hope it'll be the right pink for me! I'd love to see more pics if you have any. It'll make the wait easier! &#128516;


----------



## barskin

Here are better pictures of my new Calvin Klein handbag in shiny Fire Red saffiano


----------



## barskin

amandah313 said:


> Michael Kors zip top tote in fuchsia! My first saffiano leather bag and I love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590747


What a gorgeous color! For your first saffiano, you can't do much better than Michael Kors.


----------



## lucydee

CA-Anonymous said:


> LOVELY!!! And I'm SOOOO JEALOUS of you in beautiful PR!!! My cousin and his family just got back from there (for the first time, and absolutely loved it). Your picture is making me want to go back there RIGHT NOW!!!


 
Thanks CA-Anonymous 
I love PR, we had great weather,good food, wonderful people and great shopping 
What more can a girl ask for.
You need to go back soon!


----------



## lucydee

paula3boys said:


> Perfect picture! Twin on color. I haven't switched out yet. I get so many compliments


 
Don't you just love the color summer blue 
Its such a nice color for spring!


----------



## whateve

amandah313 said:


> Michael Kors zip top tote in fuchsia! My first saffiano leather bag and I love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590747


gorgeous color!


----------



## kcoach

crystal-d said:


> Yay! I got both discounts also. You'll love this bag


 
Getting it today! I'll post a pic with this one and my other recent Kate Spade purchase!


----------



## kcoach

Got my pink Kate bag and took a pic of it with my other new Kate bag. I think the pink one is going back. It's a little too neon for me. I like the navy and white 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
bag though. Thoughts?


----------



## whateve

kcoach said:


> Got my pink Kate bag and took a pic of it with my other new Kate bag. I think the pink one is going back. It's a little too neon for me. I like the navy and white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2596923
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag though. Thoughts?


I like the navy and white too. Is the strap removable? The pink bag looks a lot like the Coach toaster bag.


----------



## kcoach

whateve said:


> I like the navy and white too. Is the strap removable? The pink bag looks a lot like the Coach toaster bag.




Yes the strap is removeable. I probably won't use it most of the time. The pink bag is more rounded and contoured than the toaster. I think it's the angle of the photo making it look more squarish!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Sorry Coach but I cheated again   I just couldn't help myself!  This leather is so yummy smooshy and the color is tdf!  Miss Balenciaga City in Ultraviolet!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Freak4Coach said:


> Sorry Coach but I cheated again   I just couldn't help myself!  This leather is so yummy smooshy and the color is tdf!  Miss Balenciaga City in Ultraviolet!


Smokinnnnnng smokkkkin. Hawwwwwwt


----------



## zaara10

Freak4Coach said:


> Sorry Coach but I cheated again   I just couldn't help myself!  This leather is so yummy smooshy and the color is tdf!  Miss Balenciaga City in Ultraviolet!



Loooooove this one!!! Enjoy!


----------



## tnsweetness

Got my LV Cosmetic Case today to match my Insolite Wallet and Coin Case...


----------



## MRSBWS

tnsweetness said:


> Got my LV Cosmetic Case today to match my Insolite Wallet and Coin Case...
> 
> View attachment 2597128
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597129


Ah yes, I just love to see the family growing.   All are really nice.


----------



## tnsweetness

MRSBWS said:


> Ah yes, I just love to see the family growing.   All are really nice.



Thanks...this family is finished growing I believe!


----------



## MRSBWS

tnsweetness said:


> thanks...this family is finished growing i believe!



:d


----------



## soonergirl

kcoach said:


> Got my pink Kate bag and took a pic of it with my other new Kate bag. I think the pink one is going back. It's a little too neon for me. I like the navy and white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2596923
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bag though. Thoughts?




Oh my, both of those are adorable! I'm sure the pink is different in person, but I love it in the pic!


----------



## kcoach

soonergirl said:


> Oh my, both of those are adorable! I'm sure the pink is different in person, but I love it in the pic!


Thank you! The pink bag (Audrey) is a little too large in that color for me. If it was cheap, I'd just keep it, but it wasn't so I'm sending it back. Funny enough, there was an auction on ebay for a cute pink Kate bag and there were only 4 minutes left. I bid on it and won! So I'll have a pink bag that will be MUCH less expensive!


----------



## soonergirl

kcoach said:


> Thank you! The pink bag (Audrey) is a little too large in that color for me. If it was cheap, I'd just keep it, but it wasn't so I'm sending it back. Funny enough, there was an auction on ebay for a cute pink Kate bag and there were only 4 minutes left. I bid on it and won! So I'll have a pink bag that will be MUCH less expensive!




How perfect! It was meant to be


----------



## Freak4Coach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Smokinnnnnng smokkkkin. Hawwwwwwt





zaara10 said:


> Loooooove this one!!! Enjoy!



Thank you!


----------



## paula3boys

tnsweetness said:


> Got my LV Cosmetic Case today to match my Insolite Wallet and Coin Case...
> 
> View attachment 2597128
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597129




Love the set!


----------



## melissatrv

Freak4Coach said:


> Sorry Coach but I cheated again   I just couldn't help myself!  This leather is so yummy smooshy and the color is tdf!  Miss Balenciaga City in Ultraviolet!


Glad I am sitting down or I would fall down! That is one rockin purple


----------



## melissatrv

tnsweetness said:


> Got my LV Cosmetic Case today to match my Insolite Wallet and Coin Case...
> 
> View attachment 2597128
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597129



Great finds especially since black multicolor is being discontinued....love LV MC though


----------



## melissatrv

crystal-d said:


> Kate spade Audrey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590100



I love this....looks like it is sold out now.....I am waiting for that hot red color "deep blaze" to go on sale


----------



## kcoach

Using my new Kate Spade cutie! I love this bag already. It's the Grove Court Maise in white/midnight (navy). It's very similar to the Preston but the handles fold down, which I love, and it's the perfect size. Small like the mini Preston but so much roomier inside. No problem fitting my stuff with plenty of room to spare. I took the long strap off for now.


----------



## crystal-d

kcoach said:


> Using my new Kate Spade cutie! I love this bag already. It's the Grove Court Maise in white/midnight (navy). It's very similar to the Preston but the handles fold down, which I love, and it's the perfect size. Small like the mini Preston but so much roomier inside. No problem fitting my stuff with plenty of room to spare. I took the long strap off for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597595




Love this! Congrats


----------



## middie girl

Oh. this is beautiful. love the color combination. so classic.


----------



## kcoach

crystal-d said:


> Love this! Congrats


 
Thank you! 



middie girl said:


> Oh. this is beautiful. love the color combination. so classic.


 
I probably shouldn't assume you were commenting on my bag, but I'll say thanks just in case!


----------



## kcoach

One more pic with handles up and long strap attached.


----------



## pbnjam

kcoach said:


> One more pic with handles up and long strap attached.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597605


This is very pretty. I like this one, maybe even more than the preston. I prefer this size bag and length of the strap. Very classy! Enjoy your purchase!


----------



## kcoach

pbnjam said:


> This is very pretty. I like this one, maybe even more than the preston. I prefer this size bag and length of the strap. Very classy! Enjoy your purchase!


 
Thanks - you know, I prefer it to Preston as well. If it had silver hardware, it would be even better!


----------



## Weekend shopper

coachgirl555 said:


> My new to me LV goodies... luggage tag & Epi Speedy 30



Gorgeous


----------



## tnsweetness

paula3boys said:


> Love the set!





melissatrv said:


> Great finds especially since black multicolor is being discontinued....love LV MC though



Thanks!
Yes, I just got into LV after many years if trying not to.  I got a Sully MM and then saw the MC items.  The MC items have been in and out of stock here and there on the website.  Fortunately, I was able to get the 3 things that I wanted.  I think I would like to have a DA and 
DE bag at some point...but I am pretty tickled with the multicolor because they match many things!


----------



## brightheart

kcoach said:


> Using my new Kate Spade cutie! I love this bag already. It's the Grove Court Maise in white/midnight (navy). It's very similar to the Preston but the handles fold down, which I love, and it's the perfect size. Small like the mini Preston but so much roomier inside. No problem fitting my stuff with plenty of room to spare. I took the long strap off for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597595


Yay!!!  So glad you like the Grove Court Maise, kcoach!!    Yours is beautiful!  The Maise just functions so much better than the mini Preston, don't you think?  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## 47foxes

Freak4Coach said:


> Sorry Coach but I cheated again   I just couldn't help myself!  This leather is so yummy smooshy and the color is tdf!  Miss Balenciaga City in Ultraviolet!


It is gorgeous!!! I love the purple color!!!


----------



## 47foxes

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2580593
> 
> Cheated with MK summer blue jet set zip top that just arrived


Love the blue!! So elegant!!


----------



## 47foxes

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I have been cheating big time on Coach lately. Check out my latest MK buys. I just love the color intensity on these bags.
> 
> Sapphire EW Hamilton
> View attachment 2580256
> 
> 
> And Fuschia Selma
> View attachment 2580257


Love the Sapphire EW Hamilton!! It is my goal... So glad you post it.
I found Coach's design is not good as before....


----------



## kcoach

brightheart said:


> Yay!!!  So glad you like the Grove Court Maise, kcoach!!    Yours is beautiful!  The Maise just functions so much better than the mini Preston, don't you think?  Congrats and enjoy!




Thank you! Yes it's so much more functional! The pink ebay bag I won will be here Thur and it's a Maise as well but not sure exactly which one. It was cheap and looked cute in the pic so I didn't worry too much about which one it was!


----------



## Freak4Coach

47foxes said:


> It is gorgeous!!! I love the purple color!!!





melissatrv said:


> Glad I am sitting down or I would fall down! That is one rockin purple



Thank you!  I love the color too!


----------



## LizaLovesFall

kcoach said:


> Using my new Kate Spade cutie! I love this bag already. It's the Grove Court Maise in white/midnight (navy). It's very similar to the Preston but the handles fold down, which I love, and it's the perfect size. Small like the mini Preston but so much roomier inside. No problem fitting my stuff with plenty of room to spare. I took the long strap off for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597595


That's beautiful!


----------



## kcoach

LizaLovesFall said:


> That's beautiful!




Thank you!


----------



## LocaLady

Since I've moved into smaller,  more colorful bags for Spring /Summer,  I found I needed a card keeper since my huge wallet is overwhelming for these bags so I made a visit to Brighton and found this cute thing.....


----------



## barskin

LocaLady said:


> Since I've moved into smaller,  more colorful bags for Spring /Summer,  I found I needed a card keeper since my huge wallet is overwhelming for these bags so I made a visit to Brighton and found this cute thing.....


Très cute! And who is the très cute one in the picture?


----------



## LocaLady

barskin said:


> Très cute! And who is the très cute one in the picture?



Thanks!!! My daughter.... She's graduating from kindergarten this year


----------



## coachgirl555

Not a purchase but my birthday gift from my hubby... 
Louis Vuitton DE MM Totally...!


----------



## bigal

coachgirl555 said:


> Not a purchase but my birthday gift from my hubby...
> Louis Vuitton DE MM Totally...!



Oooo, happy birthday to you!  What a great gift!


----------



## coachgirl555

bigal said:


> Oooo, happy birthday to you!  What a great gift!



Thank You..!


----------



## kcoach

Ok got my ebay new without tags Kate Spade bag and LOVE it. I returned the pink bag I bought from katespade.com ($275ish) and bought this one for $65! I love it much more than the other one and the price was the best part. I'd gotten a KS wallet a few weeks ago too. I now have 2 KS bags and a wallet.


----------



## Sarah03

kcoach said:


> Ok got my ebay new without tags Kate Spade bag and LOVE it. I returned the pink bag I bought from katespade.com ($275ish) and bought this one for $65! I love it much more than the other one and the price was the best part. I'd gotten a KS wallet a few weeks ago too. I now have 2 KS bags and a wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2600576
> View attachment 2600578
> View attachment 2600580




Very pretty!  Love the pink!


----------



## Sarah03

coachgirl555 said:


> Not a purchase but my birthday gift from my hubby...
> Louis Vuitton DE MM Totally...!




Gorgeous!  DE is such a beautiful, classy print.


----------



## kcoach

Sarah03 said:


> Very pretty!  Love the pink!




Thanks - it's the perfect shade of pink.


----------



## Sarah03

kcoach said:


> Thanks - it's the perfect shade of pink.




KS does pink perfectly. I've got a KS agenda in peony pink, and I just adore the color


----------



## Sarah03

View attachment 2600609

This baby came in the mail today: a Michael Kors Brooke in summer blue!  This is my PERFECT blue!!!  My hubby pointed out that it was the same as our wedding color


----------



## kcoach

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 2600609
> 
> This baby came in the mail today: a Michael Kors Brooke in summer blue!  This is my PERFECT blue!!!  My hubby pointed out that it was the same as our wedding color




That is a gorgeous blue!


----------



## Sarah03

kcoach said:


> That is a gorgeous blue!




Thank you!  I saw it at Macy's a while ago, but not on sale. I got it from Lord & Taylor's recent sale.


----------



## kcoach

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!  I saw it at Macy's a while ago, but not on sale. I got it from Lord & Taylor's recent sale.




I think I looked at a black one in the MK store. This blue is way prettier!


----------



## bobbyjean

coachgirl555 said:


> Not a purchase but my birthday gift from my hubby...
> Louis Vuitton DE MM Totally...!



Pretty bag.... smart hubby....and happy birthday!!


----------



## bobbyjean

kcoach said:


> Ok got my ebay new without tags Kate Spade bag and LOVE it. I returned the pink bag I bought from katespade.com ($275ish) and bought this one for $65! I love it much more than the other one and the price was the best part. I'd gotten a KS wallet a few weeks ago too. I now have 2 KS bags and a wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2600576
> View attachment 2600578
> View attachment 2600580



Very cute and I love Kate Spade wallets!


----------



## bobbyjean

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 2600609
> 
> This baby came in the mail today: a Michael Kors Brooke in summer blue!  This is my PERFECT blue!!!  My hubby pointed out that it was the same as our wedding color



Pretty blue!!!!


----------



## kcoach

bobbyjean said:


> Very cute and I love Kate Spade wallets!




Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

kcoach said:


> Ok got my ebay new without tags Kate Spade bag and LOVE it. I returned the pink bag I bought from katespade.com ($275ish) and bought this one for $65! I love it much more than the other one and the price was the best part. I'd gotten a KS wallet a few weeks ago too. I now have 2 KS bags and a wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2600576
> View attachment 2600578
> View attachment 2600580


Love that pink color! Loving the wallet to go with it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 2600609
> 
> This baby came in the mail today: a Michael Kors Brooke in summer blue!  This is my PERFECT blue!!!  My hubby pointed out that it was the same as our wedding color


I love this color - Summer Blue! I've been contemplating getting a bag in this color because I love it so much.


----------



## abwd

kcoach said:


> Ok got my ebay new without tags Kate Spade bag and LOVE it. I returned the pink bag I bought from katespade.com ($275ish) and bought this one for $65! I love it much more than the other one and the price was the best part. I'd gotten a KS wallet a few weeks ago too. I now have 2 KS bags and a wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2600576
> View attachment 2600578
> View attachment 2600580



Gorgeous!! What is the style of this bag called.  I love it!! Congrats!


----------



## abwd

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 2600609
> 
> This baby came in the mail today: a Michael Kors Brooke in summer blue!  This is my PERFECT blue!!!  My hubby pointed out that it was the same as our wedding color



It IS the perfect blue.  Just lovely.  Congrats!!!


----------



## kcoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that pink color! Loving the wallet to go with it!




Thank you! I thought they were a great match!


----------



## kcoach

abwd said:


> Gorgeous!! What is the style of this bag called.  I love it!! Congrats!




Thanks - I have no idea what the style is - the seller didn't know! But it really is cute. Can't believe I saw it with 3 or 4 minutes left on the auction and won it for $65!


----------



## soonergirl

LocaLady said:


> Since I've moved into smaller,  more colorful bags for Spring /Summer,  I found I needed a card keeper since my huge wallet is overwhelming for these bags so I made a visit to Brighton and found this cute thing.....



Love it! Very similar to a piece by Brahmin, but the heart charm totally makes it!



coachgirl555 said:


> Not a purchase but my birthday gift from my hubby...
> Louis Vuitton DE MM Totally...!



 if I ever get a LV it will be this exact one. Love it! Good job hubby!



kcoach said:


> Ok got my ebay new without tags Kate Spade bag and LOVE it. I returned the pink bag I bought from katespade.com ($275ish) and bought this one for $65! I love it much more than the other one and the price was the best part. I'd gotten a KS wallet a few weeks ago too. I now have 2 KS bags and a wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2600576
> View attachment 2600578
> View attachment 2600580



Bag and wallet are both adorable!


----------



## kcoach

soonergirl said:


> Love it! Very similar to a piece by Brahmin, but the heart charm totally makes it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I ever get a LV it will be this exact one. Love it! Good job hubby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag and wallet are both adorable!




Thank you so much!


----------



## LocaLady

soonergirl said:


> Love it! Very similar to a piece by Brahmin, but the heart charm totally makes it!
> 
> 
> 
> if I ever get a LV it will be this exact one. Love it! Good job hubby!
> 
> 
> 
> Bag and wallet are both adorable!


Thanks!!!
I agree, Brighton really adds a lot of detail to their pieces and the heart even has some bling  !


----------



## barskin

Just when I thought I really couldn't get any good bargains at Macy's...well, I just happened to be walking through the downtown store and found this for (with the F+F 25%) $100. The Ralph Lauren Taylor Double Zip Satchel in French Blue (in the LV epi leather style texture)















it joins the spazzolato leather version of it that I bought at L&T


----------



## bobbyjean

barskin said:


> Just when I thought I really couldn't get any good bargains at Macy's...well, I just happened to be walking through the downtown store and found this for (with the F+F 25%) $100. The Ralph Lauren Taylor Double Zip Satchel in French Blue (in the LV epi leather style texture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it joins the spazzolato leather version of it that I bought at L&T



That blue color is such a pretty shade!


----------



## donnaoh

kcoach said:


> Using my new Kate Spade cutie! I love this bag already. It's the Grove Court Maise in white/midnight (navy). It's very similar to the Preston but the handles fold down, which I love, and it's the perfect size. Small like the mini Preston but so much roomier inside. No problem fitting my stuff with plenty of room to spare. I took the long strap off for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597595


such a beautiful silhouette!! Enjoy!


----------



## kcoach

donnaoh said:


> such a beautiful silhouette!! Enjoy!




Thanks so much!


----------



## coachie mama

My only non-coach bag in my collection, MK braided grommet in wisteria. Wasn't expecting to like her, but I just love her. Perfect size, strap drop, light weight and comfy on the shoulder. It even has 2 outside pockets to hold my car keys. I'm planning my outfits around this bag. In some lights the color looks grayish brown, sometimes like lavender


----------



## paula3boys

kcoach said:


> Ok got my ebay new without tags Kate Spade bag and LOVE it. I returned the pink bag I bought from katespade.com ($275ish) and bought this one for $65! I love it much more than the other one and the price was the best part. I'd gotten a KS wallet a few weeks ago too. I now have 2 KS bags and a wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2600576
> View attachment 2600578
> View attachment 2600580




I've seen that style at the outlet but forget the name right now. It's very cute. Much better deal too!


----------



## pbnjam

coachie mama said:


> My only non-coach bag in my collection, MK braided grommet in wisteria. Wasn't expecting to like her, but I just love her. Perfect size, strap drop, light weight and comfy on the shoulder. It even has 2 outside pockets to hold my car keys. I'm planning my outfits around this bag. In some lights the color looks grayish brown, sometimes like lavender


Very cute! I love bucket bags!


----------



## coachie mama

pbnjam said:


> Very cute! I love bucket bags!



thanks!


----------



## barskin

coachie mama said:


> My only non-coach bag in my collection, MK braided grommet in wisteria. Wasn't expecting to like her, but I just love her. Perfect size, strap drop, light weight and comfy on the shoulder. It even has 2 outside pockets to hold my car keys. I'm planning my outfits around this bag. In some lights the color looks grayish brown, sometimes like lavender






Very nice, indeed!


But, did I hear you correctly? The _only_ non-Coach bag in your collection? I have more Coach bags than any other brand/designer in my collection, but I cannot imagine passing up the rest of the whole wide world of handbags. How do you do it?


----------



## coachie mama

barskin said:


> Very nice, indeed!
> 
> 
> But, did I hear you correctly? The _only_ non-Coach bag in your collection? I have more Coach bags than any other brand/designer in my collection, but I cannot imagine passing up the rest of the whole wide world of handbags. How do you do it?



6 months ago, I was the person who carried just 1 bag everyday for years. And I was content because I had found the perfect bag. B Makowsky chain satchel in pewter (the pic is bronze, can't find any in pewter) it goes with everything, lightweight, has soft leather and can fit all my junk and more. Until tragedy struck and the metallic wore off :cry:
I do most of my shopping online (I live overseas) so I bought a few more B Makowsky bags (different styles) and found them to be either too big or too heavy. On a whim, I decided to search for Coach bags. I wasn't into Coach before because all I see are siggy bags where I live. Not into siggy and I love leather bags. I found a few nice ones on ebay, so I have to research the bag further... look for mod shots, etc. Found TPF and saw lots and lots of gorgeous bags on the Coach forum. I drooled at the gorgeous diagonal pleated pieces, the gathered leathers... and I went crazy. I amassed more than 50 bags (after 50 I stopped counting, and that was about 2 months ago and I still buy and buy) I will resell a few I don't like though 
I will eventually look at other designers when I tire of Coach (which looks to be soon because I don't like the fall preview bags) and that's my story 

ETA: I was also the person who thinks $100 is too much for a bag. I got the B Mak for a good price.


----------



## barskin

coachie mama said:


> *6 months ago, I was the person who carried just 1 bag everyday for years.* And I was content because I had found the perfect bag. B Makowsky chain satchel in pewter (the pic is bronze, can't find any in pewter) it goes with everything, lightweight, has soft leather and can fit all my junk and more. Until tragedy struck and the metallic wore off :cry:
> I do most of my shopping online (I live overseas) so I bought a few more B Makowsky bags (different styles) and found them to be either too big or too heavy. On a whim, I decided to search for Coach bags. I wasn't into Coach before because all I see are siggy bags where I live. Not into siggy and I love leather bags. I found a few nice ones on ebay, so I have to research the bag further... look for mod shots, etc. Found TPF and saw lots and lots of gorgeous bags on the Coach forum. I drooled at the gorgeous diagonal pleated pieces, the gathered leathers... and I went crazy. I amassed more than 50 bags (after 50 I stopped counting, and that was about 2 months ago and I still buy and buy) I will resell a few I don't like though
> I will eventually look at other designers when I tire of Coach (which looks to be soon because I don't like the fall preview bags) and that's my story
> 
> ETA: I was also the person who thinks $100 is too much for a bag. I got the B Mak for a good price.





Phew. People around me had to administer smelling salts after I read that first line of your reply. One bag...every day...for...years. Okay, nothing else can stun me today.


----------



## oldbaglover

barskin said:


> Just when I thought I really couldn't get any good bargains at Macy's...well, I just happened to be walking through the downtown store and found this for (with the F+F 25%) $100. The Ralph Lauren Taylor Double Zip Satchel in French Blue (in the LV epi leather style texture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it joins the spazzolato leather version of it that I bought at L&T


Those RL bags are really cute Barskin. How do you compare RL in quality to Coach?


----------



## paula3boys

coachie mama said:


> 6 months ago, I was the person who carried just 1 bag everyday for years. And I was content because I had found the perfect bag. B Makowsky chain satchel in pewter (the pic is bronze, can't find any in pewter) it goes with everything, lightweight, has soft leather and can fit all my junk and more. Until tragedy struck and the metallic wore off :cry:
> I do most of my shopping online (I live overseas) so I bought a few more B Makowsky bags (different styles) and found them to be either too big or too heavy. On a whim, I decided to search for Coach bags. I wasn't into Coach before because all I see are siggy bags where I live. Not into siggy and I love leather bags. I found a few nice ones on ebay, so I have to research the bag further... look for mod shots, etc. Found TPF and saw lots and lots of gorgeous bags on the Coach forum. I drooled at the gorgeous diagonal pleated pieces, the gathered leathers... and I went crazy. I amassed more than 50 bags (after 50 I stopped counting, and that was about 2 months ago and I still buy and buy) I will resell a few I don't like though
> I will eventually look at other designers when I tire of Coach (which looks to be soon because I don't like the fall preview bags) and that's my story
> 
> ETA: I was also the person who thinks $100 is too much for a bag. I got the B Mak for a good price.




About 10 years ago I was that way too- 1 bag every day till it was pretty much done for. Then I found Coach and tpf. Never owned just 1 bag since lol


----------



## barskin

oldbaglover said:


> Those RL bags are really cute Barskin. How do you compare RL in quality to Coach?


I think they are very good. There's a lot of quality details for a very reasonable price (the two bottom bags are both $268 retail - mind you, I never pay retail prices). I don't think they are quite Coach level, but awfully good.


----------



## coachie mama

paula3boys said:


> About 10 years ago I was that way too- 1 bag every day till it was pretty much done for. Then I found Coach and tpf. Never owned just 1 bag since lol





barskin said:


> Phew. People around me had to administer smelling salts after I read that first line of your reply. One bag...every day...for...years. Okay, nothing else can stun me today.



That's why I'm making up for lost time! I've accumulated enough bags to last me a few lifetimes


----------



## Kmiller_41

Cheating today with my Andrew Marc bag. Love the leather on this one


----------



## Modemouth

coachie mama said:


> My only non-coach bag in my collection, MK braided grommet in wisteria. Wasn't expecting to like her, but I just love her. Perfect size, strap drop, light weight and comfy on the shoulder. It even has 2 outside pockets to hold my car keys. I'm planning my outfits around this bag. In some lights the color looks grayish brown, sometimes like lavender



I just got a mustard colored one after seeing your photo.  Such an interesting design.


----------



## coachie mama

Modemouth said:


> I just got a mustard colored one after seeing your photo.  Such an interesting design.



Awesome! Where did you get yours? I saw an ebay listing for mustard and it is beautiful! Don't forget to show her off here!


----------



## 47foxes

I bought a Jeanne Lottie Carrie


----------



## MKB0925

coachie mama said:


> My only non-coach bag in my collection, MK braided grommet in wisteria. Wasn't expecting to like her, but I just love her. Perfect size, strap drop, light weight and comfy on the shoulder. It even has 2 outside pockets to hold my car keys. I'm planning my outfits around this bag. In some lights the color looks grayish brown, sometimes like lavender


 
Love this bag! So pretty!


----------



## September24

coachie mama said:


> My only non-coach bag in my collection, MK braided grommet in wisteria. Wasn't expecting to like her, but I just love her. Perfect size, strap drop, light weight and comfy on the shoulder. It even has 2 outside pockets to hold my car keys. I'm planning my outfits around this bag. In some lights the color looks grayish brown, sometimes like lavender




where did you get this bag! I love it!


----------



## Modemouth

coachie mama said:


> Awesome! Where did you get yours? I saw an ebay listing for mustard and it is beautiful! Don't forget to show her off here!


 
That must be the one I purchased.


----------



## coachie mama

MKB0925 said:


> Love this bag! So pretty!



Thanks!



September24 said:


> where did you get this bag! I love it!



I got it on ebay at a good price  it's an older Michael Kors style.


----------



## coachie mama

Modemouth said:


> That must be the one I purchased.



I was watching it but the price got too high for me. So glad you were the one who got it


----------



## pbnjam

So I was a busy girl today. I went to Rebecca Minkoff sample sale and came home with these two mab minis. One in grey and one in almond.


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbnjam said:


> So I was a busy girl today. I went to Rebecca Minkoff sample sale and came home with these two mab minis. One in grey and one in almond.


Love those Mabs!


----------



## lovingmybags

Tods 24 hr shopping grande!


----------



## pbnjam

BeachBagGal said:


> Love those Mabs!


Thanks! I wish they had more fun colors at the sale but I am happy with my purchases.


----------



## Coconut lover

lovingmybags said:


> Tods 24 hr shopping grande!



Beautiful...I so want a TODs bag


----------



## Modemouth

coachie mama said:


> I was watching it but the price got too high for me. So glad you were the one who got it




I love it!  In perfect condition.


----------



## brightheart

Went to Macy's today to check out the Coach Striped Coated Canvas Tote mentioned in another thread, but came home with these two totes instead:  



Lauren Ralph Lauren Tate Shopper  



MICHAEL Michael Kors Jet Set Deco Small Travel Tote

Both were marked down 25% + 25%. I have never purchased either brand before, but I was drawn to them immediately!


----------



## LocaLady

brightheart said:


> Went to Macy's today to check out the Coach Striped Coated Canvas Tote mentioned in another thread, but came home with these two totes instead:
> 
> View attachment 2611776
> 
> Lauren Ralph Lauren Tate Shopper
> 
> View attachment 2611777
> 
> MICHAEL Michael Kors Jet Set Deco Small Travel Tote
> 
> Both were marked down 25% + 25%. I have never purchased either brand before, but I was drawn to them immediately!



Lovely,  I love totes!!!


----------



## Coconut lover

brightheart said:


> Went to Macy's today to check out the Coach Striped Coated Canvas Tote mentioned in another thread, but came home with these two totes instead!



Love the MK, am thinking of getting in the larger size...like best that it doesn't have his name across the top


----------



## qudz104

paula3boys said:


> About 10 years ago I was that way too- 1 bag every day till it was pretty much done for. Then I found Coach and tpf. Never owned just 1 bag since lol



me too! id literally use the same bag till it fell apart, lol. tpf fixed that problem lol!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

My new work bag for my new job. This is my first MK, medium Audrey. 
She reminds me of Candace but with more pockets inside and out.


----------



## brightheart

LocaLady said:


> Lovely,  I love totes!!!


Thank you so much!  



Coconut lover said:


> Love the MK, am thinking of getting in the larger size...like best that it doesn't have his name across the top


Thanks!  I like that this one didn't have MK all over it or on the top!  IMO it's a nice quality saffiano.


----------



## designer1

A Mother's Day surprise, the Burberry Canterbury, can't wait for fall so I can use her!


----------



## KSuzuki

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> My new work bag for my new job. This is my first MK, medium Audrey.
> She reminds me of Candace but with more pockets inside and out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2612730
> 
> View attachment 2612731



Oooh, she's gorgeous! Very sophisticated, classy and modern!


----------



## designer1

Mod shot,  I think I'm selling my new coach bags now! lol
The Burberry is the perfect size for me, and so comfortable to wear.


----------



## coachie mama

designer1 said:


> Mod shot,  I think I'm selling my new coach bags now! lol
> The Burberry is the perfect size for me, and so comfortable to wear.
> 
> View attachment 2614569



Beautiful bag and looks great on you!


----------



## Modemouth

designer1 said:


> A Mother's Day surprise, the Burberry Canterbury, can't wait for fall so I can use her!



I LOVE. Your bag!


----------



## Reitelle

After getting my new mini Preston; I was on the hunt for a new wallet to match. I'm not really sure what Coach was thinking because they made all of these beautiful bags this season but no small wallets to match! I tried out some of the full size wallets but they were all too snug of a fit to be practical for me. After parusing both the Coach boutique and their counter in Dillards, I ventured into other areas and this is what I turned up! It's called the Fossil Marlow Multifunction wallet in the color Lavender. The leather is decent but the execution is so-so with unfinished edges and poorly measured card slots that are made of cloth so it's bound to get dirty. It's still beautiful though and about a quarter of the price of the Coach wallets I was looking at!


----------



## ArmyWife12

This little cutie arrived yesterday!  My preloved LV Multicolor Pochette!! I love her and she will be great for running errands and going out on the weekends!  &#9825;


----------



## Riezky

Impulse Yoogi's purchase - Givenchy Obsedia Messenger. Undecided on it, but I love the neutral colorblocking and the suede lining on the flap.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Found this beauty at TJMaxx today. Kate Spade Stevie in magenta. 
View attachment 2620220


----------



## GA Peach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this beauty at TJMaxx today. Kate Spade Stevie in magenta.
> View attachment 2620220


 

.........Nice TJ Maxx find!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

GA Peach said:


> .........Nice TJ Maxx find!




Thanks! My first Kate Spade. The color is amazing.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

My second-hand bargain. Lucky Brand Leather patchwork shoulder bag. Inside was GROSS, lol! All better now. All for $7.00


----------



## barskin

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks! My first Kate Spade. The color is amazing.


Oh, yes, indeed. Kate Spade is great with vivid colors.


----------



## barskin

Guess who went sale shopping at Lord & Taylor, today! No, cmon guess. Oh, alright, Ill tell you; it was me!







They wouldnt let me use the F&F discount on Coach this time, but I could use it on Cole Haan.





I got the Berkley Satchel in Bark patent leather.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

barskin said:


> Guess who went sale shopping at Lord & Taylor, today! No, cmon guess. Oh, alright, Ill tell you; it was me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldnt let me use the F&F discount on Coach this time, but I could use it on Cole Haan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Berkley Satchel in Bark patent leather.




Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## tannedsilk

barskin said:


> Guess who went sale shopping at Lord & Taylor, today! No, cmon guess. Oh, alright, Ill tell you; it was me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldnt let me use the F&F discount on Coach this time, but I could use it on Cole Haan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Berkley Satchel in Bark patent leather.



Lovely! I saw these in Macy's the other day. Congrats


----------



## houstonm2198

barskin said:


> Guess who went sale shopping at Lord & Taylor, today! No, cmon guess. Oh, alright, Ill tell you; it was me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldnt let me use the F&F discount on Coach this time, but I could use it on Cole Haan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Berkley Satchel in Bark patent leather.


Pretty!


----------



## barskin

houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!







tannedsilk said:


> Lovely! I saw these in Macy's the other day. Congrats






Spoiledlttleldy said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!






Thanks! I wonder how they came up with "bark" as a name for mauve (???).


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

barskin said:


> Guess who went sale shopping at Lord & Taylor, today! No, cmon guess. Oh, alright, Ill tell you; it was me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldnt let me use the F&F discount on Coach this time, but I could use it on Cole Haan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Berkley Satchel in Bark patent leather.


 
Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## emilybug

Gucci Bree Guccissima leather hobo


----------



## middie girl

Love this Gucci hobo!!


----------



## Trudysmom

My gorgeous red Florentine Satchel arrived yesterday.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Trudysmom said:


> My gorgeous red Florentine Satchel arrived yesterday.


You already know I lovvvvvve


----------



## coj

emilybug said:


> Gucci Bree Guccissima leather hobo



Beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

This lovely followed me home today from Dillards clearance. 

MK NS Hamilton in summer blue striped canvas. They had me at blue, lol. 

Here's a terrible in car picture. 
View attachment 2628280


----------



## paula3boys

Raspberry MK zip top Jet Set tote and matching wallet


----------



## Caspin22

My first Kate Spade piece, the Newbury Lane Stacy wallet in Aster, which is a bright beautiful PURPLE!  Similar to the Coach Madison Skinny Wallet, but a bit more compact.  Saffiano leather inside and out.


----------



## Caspin22

Canderson22 said:


> My first Kate Spade piece, the Newbury Lane Stacy wallet in Aster, which is a bright beautiful PURPLE!  Similar to the Coach Madison Skinny Wallet, but a bit more compact.  Saffiano leather inside and out.




Oops, photos would be nice. Lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

Canderson22 said:


> Oops, photos would be nice. Lol
> 
> View attachment 2629022
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629023


Love that color!


----------



## barskin

Canderson22 said:


> Oops, photos would be nice. Lol
> 
> View attachment 2629022
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629023


You know, you're right. It looks much better in pictures. Very pretty!


----------



## donnaoh

emilybug said:


> Gucci Bree Guccissima leather hobo


love this!! Enjoy!


----------



## barskin

I was strolling around the neighborhood and stopped into my local AIDS research charity shop, where I found this silk clutch.


----------



## barskin

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely followed me home today from Dillards clearance.
> 
> MK NS Hamilton in summer blue striped canvas. They had me at blue, lol.
> 
> Here's a terrible in car picture.
> View attachment 2628280



Looks like a nice picture to me. 


But, oh, nooo. I saw that on sale online at Lord & Taylor, and now I want to get one, and I shouldn't (famous last words, huh?).


----------



## rose10

My new Fossil wallet. It was on clearance, paid $29 taxes included for it! Love it for Spring/Summer


----------



## houstonm2198

barskin said:


> I was strolling around the neighborhood and stopped into my local AIDS research charity shop, where I found this silk clutch.


She's cute!


----------



## houstonm2198

rose10 said:


> My new Fossil wallet. It was on clearance, paid $29 taxes included for it! Love it for Spring/Summer
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629132
> View attachment 2629133


Cute!


----------



## rose10

And my new passport holder, also from their (Fossil) clearance sale. $21 taxes in for her! Perfect for my upcoming trip to Cuba next month!


----------



## rose10

Canderson22 said:


> Oops, photos would be nice. Lol
> 
> View attachment 2629022
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629023



LOVE the color! and the ample card slots! Enjoy!


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely followed me home today from Dillards clearance.
> 
> MK NS Hamilton in summer blue striped canvas. They had me at blue, lol.
> 
> Here's a terrible in car picture.
> View attachment 2628280





Love your Hamilton! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

barskin said:


> Looks like a nice picture to me.
> 
> 
> But, oh, nooo. I saw that on sale online at Lord & Taylor, and now I want to get one, and I shouldn't (famous last words, huh?).


 
Thanks!  I think a picture looks terrible on my phone, but when I see the same picture online it looks fine.  Go figure, lol.

I'm powerless when it comes resisting MK and Coach bags, so I completely understand, lol.


----------



## melissatrv

I went into the Cole Haan store and was amazed how the bags looked like Coach Legacy.  Did you think so too?


Very pretty color for spring






barskin said:


> Guess who went sale shopping at Lord & Taylor, today! No, cmon guess. Oh, alright, Ill tell you; it was me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldnt let me use the F&F discount on Coach this time, but I could use it on Cole Haan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Berkley Satchel in Bark patent leather.


----------



## melissatrv

ArmyWife12 said:


> This little cutie arrived yesterday!  My preloved LV Multicolor Pochette!! I love her and she will be great for running errands and going out on the weekends!  &#9825;




The bag is in great condition, congrats!


----------



## melissatrv

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this beauty at TJMaxx today. Kate Spade Stevie in magenta.
> View attachment 2620220




Nice find!  I am going to have to check out my local TJ Maxx now


----------



## Shopzaholic

barskin said:


> Guess who went sale shopping at Lord & Taylor, today! No, cmon guess. Oh, alright, Ill tell you; it was me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldnt let me use the F&F discount on Coach this time, but I could use it on Cole Haan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Berkley Satchel in Bark patent leather.


So pretty...!!!!!


----------



## jenn805

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2628728
> 
> Raspberry MK zip top Jet Set tote and matching wallet



Really cute, love the color


----------



## 47foxes

Trudysmom said:


> My gorgeous red Florentine Satchel arrived yesterday.


WOW!~beautiful!! Love your red DB!


----------



## paula3boys

jenn805 said:


> Really cute, love the color




Thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

melissatrv said:


> Nice find! I am going to have to check out my local TJ Maxx now


 
I'll be stalking mine on a regular basis now, too.  I've seen two different posts about Cognac Candace turning up at TJMaxx now.  Maybe in my area one day......


----------



## kcoach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This lovely followed me home today from Dillards clearance.
> 
> MK NS Hamilton in summer blue striped canvas. They had me at blue, lol.
> 
> Here's a terrible in car picture.
> View attachment 2628280


That is a really cute bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

kcoach said:


> That is a really cute bag!


 
Thanks!  I like how bright and cheerful the blue and white stripe is - very summery.


----------



## barskin

Okay, I've got something to show you, and I don't want you to laugh.








Yes, it's a coated canvas satchel from Dooney & Bourke. I got it on QVC. Okay, you back there. Yeah, you, the one who's snickering. What d'I just say? It has light pink flowers. It has vechetta trim and a vechetta detachable shoulder strap.  It has nice side pockets. And feet:








And it came with a coin/card case and a vechetta key fob.








And it was only $159 with free shipping.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

barskin said:


> Okay, I've got something to show you, and I don't want you to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a coated canvas satchel from Dooney & Bourke. I got it on QVC. Okay, you back there. Yeah, you, the one who's snickering. What d'I just say? It has light pink flowers. It has vechetta trim and a vechetta detachable shoulder strap.  It has nice side pockets. And feet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it came with a coin/card case and a vechetta key fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it was only $159 with free shipping.


Sooooooo soooooo cute.  Congrats


----------



## barskin

Trudysmom said:


> My gorgeous red Florentine Satchel arrived yesterday.




I love, love, love that. I just saw one today in Mustard, and it was gorgeous, but your's is more so.


----------



## BonBonz

barskin said:


> Okay, I've got something to show you, and I don't want you to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a coated canvas satchel from Dooney & Bourke. I got it on QVC. Okay, you back there. Yeah, you, the one who's snickering. What d'I just say? It has light pink flowers. It has vechetta trim and a vechetta detachable shoulder strap.  It has nice side pockets. And feet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it came with a coin/card case and a vechetta key fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it was only $159 with free shipping.



I think it's a cute summer bag! Reminds me of a Haley or LV speedy.


----------



## princess69

barskin said:


> Okay, I've got something to show you, and I don't want you to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a coated canvas satchel from Dooney & Bourke. I got it on QVC. Okay, you back there. Yeah, you, the one who's snickering. What d'I just say? It has light pink flowers. It has vechetta trim and a vechetta detachable shoulder strap.  It has nice side pockets. And feet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it came with a coin/card case and a vechetta key fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it was only $159 with free shipping.


I think it's adorable - perfect for spring & summer!  Congrats!


----------



## Lovingthebag

barskin said:


> Okay, I've got something to show you, and I don't want you to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a coated canvas satchel from Dooney & Bourke. I got it on QVC. Okay, you back there. Yeah, you, the one who's snickering. What d'I just say? It has light pink flowers. It has vechetta trim and a vechetta detachable shoulder strap.  It has nice side pockets. And feet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it came with a coin/card case and a vechetta key fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it was only $159 with free shipping.


So fresh and happy!


----------



## snoflinga

Coach is my main love, but I just had to have this lovely Rebecca Minkoff Mini Affair bag  The dustbag is wonderful. It matches the lining in the bag, plus it's a perfect size for the bag.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

barskin said:


> Okay, I've got something to show you, and I don't want you to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a coated canvas satchel from Dooney & Bourke. I got it on QVC. Okay, you back there. Yeah, you, the one who's snickering. What d'I just say? It has light pink flowers. It has vechetta trim and a vechetta detachable shoulder strap.  It has nice side pockets. And feet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it came with a coin/card case and a vechetta key fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it was only $159 with free shipping.




No laughter here. That's a beautiful, Springy bag!


----------



## buttercuppish

To be perfectly honest, while I love my vintage Coaches, for the usual day to day stuff (work, errands), I'm carrying this right now.

It's a DIY tote bag I made out of $7 worth of materials: quilting quality cotton (in a really lovely bright tangerine print) and canvas strapping. It's super lightweight and took me less than an hour to make! It's also appropriately spring/summer in feel.


----------



## huhi123

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this beauty at TJMaxx today. Kate Spade Stevie in magenta.
> View attachment 2620220


Oh WOW!! I'm loving the pink! Is the color the same as Coach's Fuschia or Pink Ruby?


----------



## Shoebaglady

buttercuppish said:


> To be perfectly honest, while I love my vintage Coaches, for the usual day to day stuff (work, errands), I'm carrying this right now.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a DIY tote bag I made out of $7 worth of materials: quilting quality cotton (in a really lovely bright tangerine print) and canvas strapping. It's super lightweight and took me less than an hour to make! It's also appropriately spring/summer in feel.




Great job!!!


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this beauty at TJMaxx today. Kate Spade Stevie in magenta.
> View attachment 2620220


Hey, I saw those at my TJ Maxx last week!  I've been thinking about them a lot, but it's SO PINK, but so pretty....LOL!  I didn't even check the price as I was looking for the Coach that was calling me (which they didn't have!).  Can I ask what your store sold them for?  Might have to head back to TJ's soon and have another look.  I think there was another color there too.


----------



## vesperholly

My "first" Longchamp! I received a navy nylon bag as a present years and years ago, but I never really liked it and sold it on eBay.

This one is SO pretty, it's the LE Darshan rose petal collection in small with long handles, and it's a canvas fabric rather than slippy nylon. Only $77+tax at Off Fifth!


----------



## CatePNW

vesperholly said:


> My "first" Longchamp! I received a navy nylon bag as a present years and years ago, but I never really liked it and sold it on eBay.
> 
> This one is SO pretty, it's the LE Darshan rose petal collection in small with long handles, and it's a canvas fabric rather than slippy nylon. Only $77+tax at Off Fifth!


Very pretty, I love the contrast of the black with the pink!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Found this lovely at Marshall's yesterday. MK Jet Set MD Tote. This one has a snap closure instead of the zip closure, which I prefer, but she was too cute to leave in the store. This is the pebbled leather and not the Saffiano 
View attachment 2640369

View attachment 2640371


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Florentine Pink Satchel - leather is TDF - $139 outlet - SHIPPED from warehouse!!!!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

huhi123 said:


> Oh WOW!! I'm loving the pink! Is the color the same as Coach's Fuschia or Pink Ruby?


 Thanks! The color is what first drew me to the bag.  There was also a black and a sand color, but this one was too pretty to pass up.  The color name on the tag was Modern Magenta, and I think it's very close to the Coach Fuschia and Magenta.  



CatePNW said:


> Hey, I saw those at my TJ Maxx last week! I've been thinking about them a lot, but it's SO PINK, but so pretty....LOL! I didn't even check the price as I was looking for the Coach that was calling me (which they didn't have!). Can I ask what your store sold them for? Might have to head back to TJ's soon and have another look. I think there was another color there too.


I was at a Marshalls yesterday and they had another one of these, but the color was called Poppy, it had more of an orange undertone to the color.  It was very pretty, too. That one, and the one I got at TJMaxx were both priced at $169.99, which I thought was pretty good.  (This reminds me I need to pull her out and carry her one day this week)


----------



## brookeab

crazyforcoach09 said:


> florentine pink satchel - leather is tdf - $139 outlet - shipped from warehouse!!!!!!




what a steal!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

brookeab said:


> what a steal!!


Yes it was. From ya avatar we r twins. Lol


----------



## firstclasscoach

vesperholly said:


> My "first" Longchamp! I received a navy nylon bag as a present years and years ago, but I never really liked it and sold it on eBay.
> 
> This one is SO pretty, it's the LE Darshan rose petal collection in small with long handles, and it's a canvas fabric rather than slippy nylon. Only $77+tax at Off Fifth!



I am one who has never understood the appeal of Longchamp.  I find them too understated, lacking in detail, and BORING.  But this is just lovely.  And at $77?!  You get the slow clap for that one.  Well done, lady, well done.


----------



## BeachBagGal

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Florentine Pink Satchel - leather is TDF - $139 outlet - SHIPPED from warehouse!!!!!!


Oooo pretty in pink!


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks! The color is what first drew me to the bag.  There was also a black and a sand color, but this one was too pretty to pass up.  The color name on the tag was Modern Magenta, and I think it's very close to the Coach Fuschia and Magenta.
> 
> 
> I was at a Marshalls yesterday and they had another one of these, but the color was called Poppy, it had more of an orange undertone to the color.  It was very pretty, too. That one, and the one I got at TJMaxx were both priced at $169.99, which I thought was pretty good.  (This reminds me I need to pull her out and carry her one day this week)


I'd love to see your mod shot of that hot pink bag when you change into it!  I went back to TJ Maxx today and the pinks were gone.  They had a lovely light beige CAFE and a black one, both were $169.99.  I carried that Cafe one around and liked it, but just couldn't jump on it now.  I'm hoping to find a Juliette Cognac soon and have to love something better than that to buy it first....LOL!


----------



## CoachMaven

vesperholly said:


> My "first" Longchamp! I received a navy nylon bag as a present years and years ago, but I never really liked it and sold it on eBay.
> 
> This one is SO pretty, it's the LE Darshan rose petal collection in small with long handles, and it's a canvas fabric rather than slippy nylon. Only $77+tax at Off Fifth!



I too have never seen the appeal to these bags, but THIS one is so pretty! What a great deal, congrats!


----------



## vesperholly

CoachMaven said:


> I too have never seen the appeal to these bags, but THIS one is so pretty! What a great deal, congrats!





firstclasscoach said:


> I am one who has never understood the appeal of Longchamp.  I find them too understated, lacking in detail, and BORING.  But this is just lovely.  And at $77?!  You get the slow clap for that one.  Well done, lady, well done.



Thanks!! I'm not usually a pink girl but I just couldn't resist! The small is a perfect size for the extra junk I carry to work. I too never understood the appeal of the plain-color Longchamp bags. I will deal with that silly leather flap for this bag! 

I was also considering this one, but it's $50 more on evilbay:


----------



## PhotoFinish

I've been on a purse buying spree.  I've officially banned myself (I think my husband is sighing a HUGE sigh of relief over there, thinking FINALLY.)  Let's see....  I've been away from the forums for awhile, been in a lot of pain, in a slight depression (over the major pain, and realization that I'm likely to be living my life in chronic pain, with a chronic illness, and unlikely to be able to work in the future, but that's a whole other story....)

I started my purse buying spree off with my husband's deal (we will be moving soon, from Hawaii, to Mississippi, right next to his parents... *shudder*) to buy me a GORGEOUS Chanel bag.  Then I bought a Balenciaga....  then a Prada...  then a couple of Kate Spade, a couple of Michael Kors, a LOT of Coach rehabs, and a few to keep for myself from thrift stores, and my last, most recent purchase of the Rose Gold Phoebe....  and the matching wallet...  *sigh* I will have to take pictures again... as soon as I can muster up the energy to take all my purses down (once I get all my orders in, I will likely go in and reorganize everything, and will try to get pictures then.)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo pretty in pink!


 

Thank you


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> I'd love to see your mod shot of that hot pink bag when you change into it!  I went back to TJ Maxx today and the pinks were gone.  They had a lovely light beige CAFE and a black one, both were $169.99.  I carried that Cafe one around and liked it, but just couldn't jump on it now.  I'm hoping to find a Juliette Cognac soon and have to love something better than that to buy it first....LOL!
> 
> View attachment 2641092




Here's a pic from the first time I carried her. 
View attachment 2641477


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's a pic from the first time I carried her.
> View attachment 2641477


Love that pop of color w/ the black & white!


----------



## Pursalina

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's a pic from the first time I carried her.
> View attachment 2641477


Adorable! That's one great bag! Looks great on you!


----------



## melissatrv

Sorry to hear what you are going through.  Heck you deserve more than a purse buying spree, but I hope you enjoy them!






PhotoFinish said:


> I've been on a purse buying spree.  I've officially banned myself (I think my husband is sighing a HUGE sigh of relief over there, thinking FINALLY.)  Let's see....  I've been away from the forums for awhile, been in a lot of pain, in a slight depression (over the major pain, and realization that I'm likely to be living my life in chronic pain, with a chronic illness, and unlikely to be able to work in the future, but that's a whole other story....)
> 
> I started my purse buying spree off with my husband's deal (we will be moving soon, from Hawaii, to Mississippi, right next to his parents... *shudder*) to buy me a GORGEOUS Chanel bag.  Then I bought a Balenciaga....  then a Prada...  then a couple of Kate Spade, a couple of Michael Kors, a LOT of Coach rehabs, and a few to keep for myself from thrift stores, and my last, most recent purchase of the Rose Gold Phoebe....  and the matching wallet...  *sigh* I will have to take pictures again... as soon as I can muster up the energy to take all my purses down (once I get all my orders in, I will likely go in and reorganize everything, and will try to get pictures then.)


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's a pic from the first time I carried her.
> View attachment 2641477


Ooh, thank you, it looks great!  I just want to touch it, it's such a cloudy soft look and feel, really a nice bag.


----------



## PhotoFinish

melissatrv said:


> Sorry to hear what you are going through.  Heck you deserve more than a purse buying spree, but I hope you enjoy them!



Thank you!  At the very least, I am enjoying looking at them! LOL I love my purse collection!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that pop of color w/ the black & white!


Thanks! The color of this bag is what first drew me to it. It's very saturated and intense. 



Pursalina said:


> Adorable! That's one great bag! Looks great on you!


Thank you! I really like the shape of this bag. And the color, lol. Love the color.



CatePNW said:


> Ooh, thank you, it looks great! I just want to touch it, it's such a cloudy soft look and feel, really a nice bag.


You are very welcome! I really love the color, the shape and how light the bag is, even with my stuff in it. Not heavy at all.


----------



## brightheart

Canderson22 said:


> Oops, photos would be nice. Lol
> 
> View attachment 2629022
> 
> 
> View attachment 2629023


Oooooh, lovely color!  My last wallet was a Cobble Hill Stacy, and I _loved _that it had so many card pockets!  And a ID slot and zippered coin pocket!


----------



## mandabear

vesperholly said:


> My "first" Longchamp! I received a navy nylon bag as a present years and years ago, but I never really liked it and sold it on eBay.
> 
> This one is SO pretty, it's the LE Darshan rose petal collection in small with long handles, and it's a canvas fabric rather than slippy nylon. Only $77+tax at Off Fifth!



I saw your post on the LC subforum. So jelly!


----------



## MKB0925

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this lovely at Marshall's yesterday. MK Jet Set MD Tote. This one has a snap closure instead of the zip closure, which I prefer, but she was too cute to leave in the store. This is the pebbled leather and not the Saffiano
> View attachment 2640369
> 
> View attachment 2640371



That is so pretty! I have been looking at MK totes and I really like them. Nice find!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My 1st KS bag - Cobble Hill Clarke in affogato. Love her!!! Got a great deal at L&T w/ F&F sale. I'm even okay she has light gold hw (I'm usually a silver gal)...looks so pretty with this color.


----------



## 47foxes

barskin said:


> Okay, I've got something to show you, and I don't want you to laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a coated canvas satchel from Dooney & Bourke. I got it on QVC. Okay, you back there. Yeah, you, the one who's snickering. What d'I just say? It has light pink flowers. It has vechetta trim and a vechetta detachable shoulder strap.  It has nice side pockets. And feet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it came with a coin/card case and a vechetta key fob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it was only $159 with free shipping.


 Wow. they are so special and colorful!! Love them!


----------



## Kmiller_41

My first Kate Spade in about 10 years... Raw Almond Maise


----------



## pbnjam

Kmiller_41 said:


> My first Kate Spade in about 10 years... Raw Almond Maise
> View attachment 2643187


Very pretty and o so pebbly! The more I see this bag, the more I want to get one for myself.


----------



## Kmiller_41

pbnjam said:


> Very pretty and o so pebbly! The more I see this bag, the more I want to get one for myself.




Thank you! I think I'm loving this one more than my mini Preston's! It's a great size and I love how the handles fold down. You should definitely get one


----------



## CatePNW

Kmiller_41 said:


> My first Kate Spade in about 10 years... Raw Almond Maise
> View attachment 2643187


That's cute!  I don't have any Kate Spades, but really like the Stevie Cafe and Little Minka, in a few colors!  The more I see them, the more I like them.


----------



## brightheart

Kmiller_41 said:


> Thank you! I think I'm loving this one more than my mini Preston's! It's a great size and I love how the handles fold down. You should definitely get one


Congratulations!  That is a beautiful color!  I have the Grove Court Maise and I like it way more than the mini Preston!  The mini P is just harder to get in and out of.


----------



## tnsweetness

Michael Kors Raspberry/Gold EW Hamilton


----------



## Vicieux Rose

Miu Miu madras top handle


----------



## kcoach

brightheart said:


> Congratulations!  That is a beautiful color!  I have the Grove Court Maise and I like it way more than the mini Preston!  The mini P is just harder to get in and out of.




Me too! And the handles fold down!


----------



## Kmiller_41

CatePNW said:


> That's cute!  I don't have any Kate Spades, but really like the Stevie Cafe and Little Minka, in a few colors!  The more I see them, the more I like them.




Thanks! I love the Little Minka too! I may have to add one of those to my collection too


----------



## iskent78

longchamp le pliage le cuir in fuschia n marc jacobs quilted mini stam in black


----------



## iskent78

Vicieux Rose said:


> Miu Miu madras top handle




yur bag is uber gorgeous congrats


----------



## coachgirl555

My new baby... LV Epi Neverfull in Figue...


----------



## pbnjam

Ahh so pretty! I love this color, looks perfect for the summer.


----------



## coachgirl555

pbnjam said:


> Ahh so pretty! I love this color, looks perfect for the summer.


Thank-You..!


----------



## snoflinga

coachgirl555 said:


> My new baby... LV Epi Neverfull in Figue...


So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## coachgirl555

snoflinga said:


> So pretty! Congrats!


 
Thanks so much..!


----------



## bigal

coachgirl555 said:


> My new baby... LV Epi Neverfull in Figue...



Oooo, so pretty!


----------



## coachgirl555

Thank-You..!


----------



## Kitts

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this lovely at Marshall's yesterday. MK Jet Set MD Tote. This one has a snap closure instead of the zip closure, which I prefer, but she was too cute to leave in the store. This is the pebbled leather and not the Saffiano
> View attachment 2640369
> 
> View attachment 2640371


 
I love this tote!  Do you have a style number by chance?

I saw this in black at my Nordstrom Rack and passed on it, and now I can't stop thinking about it!  Of course when I went back it was gone, so now I want to search online to see if I can find one.

I passed on it originally because of the snap closure, but now I want to give it a try.


----------



## CatePNW

Kitts said:


> I love this tote!  Do you have a style number by chance?
> 
> I saw this in black at my Nordstrom Rack and passed on it, and now I can't stop thinking about it!  Of course when I went back it was gone, so now I want to search online to see if I can find one.
> 
> I passed on it originally because of the snap closure, but now I want to give it a try.


Saw the black one at TJ Maxx today, I *think* it was $99.99, it felt really nice.


----------



## Kitts

CatePNW said:


> Saw the black one at TJ Maxx today, I *think* it was $99.99, it felt really nice.


 
Awesome, thank you!  I'll swing by my TJ Maxx very soon!


----------



## CharliLuvsCoach

coachgirl555 said:


> My new baby... LV Epi Neverfull in Figue...



That color is to-die-for!  Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## coachgirl555

Thanks..!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Kitts said:


> I love this tote! Do you have a style number by chance?
> 
> I saw this in black at my Nordstrom Rack and passed on it, and now I can't stop thinking about it! Of course when I went back it was gone, so now I want to search online to see if I can find one.
> 
> I passed on it originally because of the snap closure, but now I want to give it a try.


 
I ended up returning her to Marshalls (so I can't check style number - sorry) - it just wasn't love.  But they did have the same bag in an orange leather and a rose/pink leather.  They were all $119 at my Marshalls.

Sounds like the prices are better at the Nordstrom Rack.  We don't have any of those stores here, so I don't know about those. 

Fingers crossed for you that you find one!


----------



## 47foxes

tnsweetness said:


> Michael Kors Raspberry/Gold EW Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2644184
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644185


 
Gorgeous!! want to see your new rainbow collection~~!


----------



## 47foxes

coachgirl555 said:


> My new baby... LV Epi Neverfull in Figue...


Love this color!!


----------



## MaryBel

coachgirl555 said:


> My new baby... LV Epi Neverfull in Figue...





She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## coachgirl555

47foxes said:


> Love this color!!



Thanks..!


----------



## coachgirl555

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous! Congrats!



Thank-You..!


----------



## Kitts

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I ended up returning her to Marshalls (so I can't check style number - sorry) - it just wasn't love. But they did have the same bag in an orange leather and a rose/pink leather. They were all $119 at my Marshalls.
> 
> Sounds like the prices are better at the Nordstrom Rack. We don't have any of those stores here, so I don't know about those.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you that you find one!


 
No worries!  Was it the snap closure that changed your mind?  I was trying to talk myself into that versus a zipper.

I went by TJ and Marshall's today and found the style in the metallic MK versions.  I think the one I saw at Nordstrom Rack must have been similar but not exact.  It was more e/w than this one.  I don't think I feel like searching all over for that one, so I think I'll stick with the MK Brooke Medium Tote that I just got.  Need to cut the tags and move in!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Not too sure who Orciani is but I know I'm in love with this bag!


----------



## coachgirl555

I am in trouble... I have a new addiction Prada key chains.. here is my newest..! PIT...


----------



## barskin

I am so excited. I just picked up a Henri Bendel Carlyle satchel from a new eBay seller (in other words, it was a steal - $91). Here are the pics from the listing, and it does have the detachable shoulder strap not pictured.












Here is the listing for it on the Bendel website:
http://www.henribendel.com/carlyle-satchel-27252036900193.html?start=8&q=carlyle


----------



## abwd

coachgirl555 said:


> My new baby... LV Epi Neverfull in Figue...




Congrats!! Love, love, love!!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

barskin said:


> I am so excited. I just picked up a Henri Bendel Carlyle satchel from a new eBay seller (in other words, it was a steal - $91). Here are the pics from the listing, and it does have the detachable shoulder strap not pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the listing for it on the Bendel website:
> http://www.henribendel.com/carlyle-satchel-27252036900193.html?start=8&q=carlyle


What a cutie! Love the pop of yellow.


----------



## princess_xoxo

*Went into Kmart and came home with some new goodies.

Found these Attention Professional Totes and I couldn't decide which color/pattern to get, so I purchased all of them. 

They are huge and perfect for work or traveling. (18" x 12") 

Total Spent With Tax was $112.29

Please ignore the stuff in the background, I'm still organizing items into different boxes and storage containers.
*


----------



## tannedsilk

barskin said:


> I am so excited. I just picked up a Henri Bendel Carlyle satchel from a new eBay seller (in other words, it was a steal - $91). Here are the pics from the listing, and it does have the detachable shoulder strap not pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the listing for it on the Bendel website:
> http://www.henribendel.com/carlyle-satchel-27252036900193.html?start=8&q=carlyle



Gorgeous, congrats!

I was just looking at these last week.  I love the larger size in white.  Must check ebay...


----------



## abwd

barskin said:


> I am so excited. I just picked up a Henri Bendel Carlyle satchel from a new eBay seller (in other words, it was a steal - $91). Here are the pics from the listing, and it does have the detachable shoulder strap not pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the listing for it on the Bendel website:
> http://www.henribendel.com/carlyle-satchel-27252036900193.html?start=8&q=carlyle




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## buffalochick

My Other passion.....ostrich embossed Dooneys.... Love the contrast. Perfect size for everyday.


----------



## jenn805

barskin said:


> I am so excited. I just picked up a Henri Bendel Carlyle satchel from a new eBay seller (in other words, it was a steal - $91). Here are the pics from the listing, and it does have the detachable shoulder strap not pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the listing for it on the Bendel website:
> http://www.henribendel.com/carlyle-satchel-27252036900193.html?start=8&q=carlyle



So cute
it reminds me of a mini borough
but with one compartment
I may have to get me one


----------



## 4purse

emilybug said:


> Gucci Bree Guccissima leather hobo




How do you like this Gucci bag, what is the weight like? Heavy/light


----------



## pbnjam

buffalochick said:


> My Other passion.....ostrich embossed Dooneys.... Love the contrast. Perfect size for everyday.


This is lovely! So lovely that I also got a medium pocket satchel in Florentine last weekend.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Special Neiman Marcus MK Tote Monogrammed with my initials


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pbnjam said:


> This is lovely! So lovely that I also got a medium pocket satchel in Florentine last weekend.


Love florentine leather


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Special Neiman Marcus MK Tote Monogrammed with my initials
> View attachment 2668228


Niceeeeeeee


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Niceeeeeeee



Thanksss


----------



## pbnjam

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Love florentine leather


Thank you! It's actually my first DB bag and definitely not the last.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

pbnjam said:


> Thank you! It's actually my first DB bag and definitely not the last.


You cant have just one florentine bag. Laugh out loud


----------



## Kmiller_41

Marc Jacobs Baby Groovee in Smoked Almond


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

My other Dillards clearance purchase from yesterday. 

MK Selma in Summer Blue and White. 
View attachment 2669778


----------



## CatePNW

Not new, but it's a fave satchel of mine by Rafe New York.


----------



## abwd

NutsAboutCoach said:


> My other Dillards clearance purchase from yesterday.
> 
> MK Selma in Summer Blue and White.
> View attachment 2669778




Love the colors!! This is a very pretty bag! Congrats.


----------



## abwd

CatePNW said:


> Not new, but it's a fave satchel of mine by Rafe New York.
> 
> View attachment 2672609
> View attachment 2672610
> 
> View attachment 2672611




Beautiful. Great hardware and love it with the scarf!!


----------



## abwd

Kmiller_41 said:


> Marc Jacobs Baby Groovee in Smoked Almond
> View attachment 2668810




Very nice! MJ has come out with some great stuff lately. Congrats.


----------



## abwd

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Special Neiman Marcus MK Tote Monogrammed with my initials
> View attachment 2668228




How cool. I didn't know they did that!!


----------



## abwd

buffalochick said:


> My Other passion.....ostrich embossed Dooneys.... Love the contrast. Perfect size for everyday.




That is a stunning bag!!!


----------



## paula3boys

Sapphire MK jet set zip top tote


----------



## Trudysmom

pbnjam said:


> This is lovely! So lovely that I also got a medium pocket satchel in Florentine last weekend.


SO pretty!!!


----------



## abwd

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2672665
> 
> Sapphire MK jet set zip top tote




This color is tdf!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Trudysmom

buffalochick said:


> My Other passion.....ostrich embossed Dooneys.... Love the contrast. Perfect size for everyday.


Your bag is so pretty. This is my ostrich print Dooney.


----------



## Whovian

Hayden Harnett Clutch Wallet in black pebbled leather with Rose Gold hardware:



​


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

AW Rockie in Black Mesh. 




Please PM me if you see an Alexander Wang Rockie in black leather with nickel hardware at less than retail.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2672665
> 
> Sapphire MK jet set zip top tote




Twins! I just bought this color and the raspberry.


----------



## paula3boys

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Twins! I just bought this color and the raspberry.




Yay for twins! I have sapphire and summer blue. Love these


----------



## emilybug

4purse said:


> How do you like this Gucci bag, what is the weight like? Heavy/light


 
I love it!  It's lightweight and really comfy to carry.


----------



## jenn805

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> AW Rockie in Black Mesh.
> View attachment 2672767
> 
> 
> 
> Please PM me if you see an Alexander Wang Rockie in black leather with nickel hardware at less than retail.



Hot bag love it


----------



## abwd

Aspinal of London Marylebone light tote in black leather and nubuck.


----------



## EGBDF

abwd said:


> Aspinal of London Marylebone light tote in black leather and nubuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2675198
> View attachment 2675199
> View attachment 2675202



I really like this! Enjoy!


----------



## cindy_975

Been using this all week...July 4 requires red  
its an MK hamilton in python cinnabar


----------



## tonij2000

cindy_975 said:


> Been using this all week...July 4 requires red
> its an MK hamilton in python cinnabar



Love this!


----------



## ecj*waxy

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> AW Rockie in Black Mesh.
> View attachment 2672767


Very cool!  This is the first time I've seen this one.  Love those studs!  Congrats!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

ecj*waxy said:


> Very cool!  This is the first time I've seen this one.  Love those studs!  Congrats!




Oh really? There is a whole Alexander Wang forum. It's called Rockie but they also have a bigger version called Rocco.


----------



## ecj*waxy

hollywoodbadgrl said:


> Oh really? There is a whole Alexander Wang forum. It's called Rockie but they also have a bigger version called Rocco.


Oh, I have heard of Alexander Wang and the Rocco and Rockie.  I just meant that I had not seen the mesh Rockie before.   I have a peroxide/iridescent Rocco which I really love!  I am hoping to get a black or latte Rocco with rose gold studs eventually.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

ecj*waxy said:


> Oh, I have heard of Alexander Wang and the Rocco and Rockie.  I just meant that I had not seen the mesh Rockie before.   I have a peroxide/iridescent Rocco which I really love!  I am hoping to get a black or latte Rocco with rose gold studs eventually.



LOL, ok my bad I apparently can't read.


----------



## ecj*waxy

lol...no problem.  I can see how you could have read it that way.


----------



## BeachBagGal

My newest Kate Spade bags...Little Minka in Dusty Emerald & Moroccan Market wristlet in black/cream. Love them!


----------



## GA Peach

My first non-Coach purchase in at least a year.  Tumi Carli Convertible Satchel.  Carli is comparable in size to Rory and has a lightly padded, inside pocket for a full-sized iPad/tablet.  I love that the cross-body strap can be adjusted and is very long plus the hardware is attached to the strap so if it's removed you don't have hardware dangling from the end of the bag.  I also love the feet.  This will be a great travel bag/purse.


----------



## bigal

GA Peach said:


> My first non-Coach purchase in at least a year.  Tumi Carli Convertible Satchel.  Carli is comparable in size to Rory and has a lightly padded, inside pocket for a full-sized iPad/tablet.  I love that the cross-body strap can be adjusted and is very long plus the hardware is attached to the strap so if it's removed you don't have hardware dangling from the end of the bag.  I also love the feet.  This will be a great travel bag/purse.



Oh,  I so love this!  I adore all the travel features. .. I'm such a sucker for that kind of innovation.   I need to look those up!


----------



## caitatonic

bigal said:


> Oh,  I so love this!  I adore all the travel features. .. I'm such a sucker for that kind of innovation.   I need to look those up!




They make purse organizers with iPad slots too


----------



## bigal

caitatonic said:


> They make purse organizers with iPad slots too
> 
> View attachment 2678929



Very cool!   That little pad lock kills me,  but if you can remove the hardware on the sides of the bag,  how would you lock the bag?


----------



## GA Peach

bigal said:


> Very cool!   That little pad lock kills me,  but if you can remove the hardware on the sides of the bag,  how would you lock the bag?


You have the same question I had!   The padlock is for looks only.  It doesn't open.  


I got this particular style at a Tumi outlet in Vacaville, CA over the weekend.  The Tumi website has two other Carli styles on sale for $169, regular price is $395.


----------



## bigal

GA Peach said:


> You have the same question I had!   The padlock is for looks only.  It doesn't open.
> 
> 
> I got this particular style at a Tumi outlet in Vacaville, CA over the weekend.  The Tumi website has two other Carli styles on sale for $169, regular price is $395.



Bummer that it isn't functional.   If there is an outlet around here I'll check them out.   My brother just got a beautiful Tumi carry on suitcase.


----------



## CatePNW

GA Peach said:


> My first non-Coach purchase in at least a year.  Tumi Carli Convertible Satchel.  Carli is comparable in size to Rory and has a lightly padded, inside pocket for a full-sized iPad/tablet.  I love that the cross-body strap can be adjusted and is very long plus the hardware is attached to the strap so if it's removed you don't have hardware dangling from the end of the bag.  I also love the feet.  This will be a great travel bag/purse.


That's a nice bag!  I never heard of Tumi until last night.  I was watching the Kardashians and they were luggage shopping.  I was trying to figure out what store they were in so I Google'd an ad slogan I saw on a display sign, and it was for Tumi luggage collection!


----------



## GA Peach

bigal said:


> Bummer that it isn't functional.   If there is an outlet around here I'll check them out.   My brother just got a beautiful Tumi carry on suitcase.


 


CatePNW said:


> That's a nice bag!  I never heard of Tumi until last night.  I was watching the Kardashians and they were luggage shopping.  I was trying to figure out what store they were in so I Google'd an ad slogan I saw on a display sign, and it was for Tumi luggage collection!


 
Yeah, Tumi is wonderful.......beautiful design, great quality, and I love their totes.  I travel about 45 weeks per year for work so I have to have durable luggage.  I can always find a good sale (50 - 80% off) so I never pay full price.  Nordstrom Rack usually has the best stuff on sale and Tumi puts items on clearance on their website on a regular basis.  I carry Tumi, Briggs & Riley, and Hartmann because they have a lifetime guarantee and if a wheel falls off or a handle breaks I just drop it off at the luggage store and they usually repair it on-site.  It's worth the investment especially if you can find a good sale.


----------



## yellowbernie

My new Dooney bag bought from the bay, really liking this bag.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

caitatonic said:


> They make purse organizers with iPad slots too
> 
> View attachment 2678929


 

where did you find this one?
Love the Ipad slot


----------



## oldbaglover

GA Peach said:


> My first non-Coach purchase in at least a year.  Tumi Carli Convertible Satchel.  Carli is comparable in size to Rory and has a lightly padded, inside pocket for a full-sized iPad/tablet.  I love that the cross-body strap can be adjusted and is very long plus the hardware is attached to the strap so if it's removed you don't have hardware dangling from the end of the bag.  I also love the feet.  This will be a great travel bag/purse.


I love that Tumi! I didnt know they made leather purses. I bought a leather trimmed cloth Tumi signature bag last fall and it is very well made, comparable to Coach and Dooney quality.  It was only $3 at a summer clearance sale so I assumed Tumi is not that well known for purses.


----------



## tannedsilk

GA Peach said:


> My first non-Coach purchase in at least a year.  Tumi Carli Convertible Satchel.  Carli is comparable in size to Rory and has a lightly padded, inside pocket for a full-sized iPad/tablet.  I love that the cross-body strap can be adjusted and is very long plus the hardware is attached to the strap so if it's removed you don't have hardware dangling from the end of the bag.  I also love the feet.  This will be a great travel bag/purse.



OMG I ADORE Tumi, they make the best travel bags!  Congrats


----------



## ladybug10

Mini Red and I out on a coffee date


----------



## jenn805

ladybug10 said:


> Mini Red and I out on a coffee date
> View attachment 2683190



Very cute


----------



## Kmiller_41

ladybug10 said:


> Mini Red and I out on a coffee date
> View attachment 2683190




This is cute!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

My new baby.


----------



## MKB0925

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2684680
> 
> 
> My new baby.



Very pretty...is this a dark brown?


----------



## abwd

ladybug10 said:


> Mini Red and I out on a coffee date
> View attachment 2683190




Adorable!!!!


----------



## abwd

EGBDF said:


> I really like this! Enjoy!




Thank you.  Been drooling over it for 9 months and thrilled I found it on sale.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty...is this a dark brown?




It's actually a burgundy color. My camera just leaves a lot to be desired, lol.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2684680
> 
> 
> My new baby.




Very pretty! I love the color!


----------



## tonij2000

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2684680
> 
> 
> My new baby.



The leather looks divine!


----------



## ralewi

MK Westin shoulder bag with crossbody strap


----------



## ralewi

pretty, love the color


----------



## ralewi

pretty love the color


----------



## buttercuppish

I'm beginning to dabble in not carrying a purse -- I know, sacrilege! I love my vintage Coach bags, do not get me wrong, but the weight of them is pretty inconvenient when all I need for the day is wallet, keys and phone, so I just got myself a very pretty MK jet set Saffiano wristlet. I'm awfully in love with the color.


----------



## MKB0925

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> It's actually a burgundy color. My camera just leaves a lot to be desired, lol.



I wasn't sure but burgundy is so pretty!


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

Went to a local thrift store at lunch for half off Wednesdays and found something I have been on the hunt for what seems like FOR-EV-ER. Henri Bendel leather tassel and crystal skull key fob. It was $6 and had the original box with it. I immediately slapped that thing on my Madison Hobo and it looks perfect!!


----------



## kcoach

For those of you who are LV fans, are they worth the money? I'm getting disenchanted with Coach, and although I love the Coach bags I have, and the couple of Kate Spade bags I have, I'm thinking of branching out and buying my first LV. I haven't talked myself into or out of it yet, so I'd love input. I would most likely get a Monogram Speedy 25 and I'd love to find one in EUC but am nervous about buying one and it not being authentic. I love the Tivoli (I think that's what it's called) but am not willing to spend that much money. Thanks for any advice you'd like to offer.


----------



## BeachBagGal

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Went to a local thrift store at lunch for half off Wednesdays and found something I have been on the hunt for what seems like FOR-EV-ER. Henri Bendel leather tassel and crystal skull key fob. It was $6 and had the original box with it. I immediately slapped that thing on my Madison Hobo and it looks perfect!!


Love it! What a steal!


----------



## abwd

kcoach said:


> For those of you who are LV fans, are they worth the money? I'm getting disenchanted with Coach, and although I love the Coach bags I have, and the couple of Kate Spade bags I have, I'm thinking of branching out and buying my first LV. I haven't talked myself into or out of it yet, so I'd love input. I would most likely get a Monogram Speedy 25 and I'd love to find one in EUC but am nervous about buying one and it not being authentic. I love the Tivoli (I think that's what it's called) but am not willing to spend that much money. Thanks for any advice you'd like to offer.




I love my LV bag and it is really, really well made. That being said, it is a lot of money for canvas and one is enough for me (unless I win the lottery and that is a whole different story).

Probably best to get recommendations on the LV sub forum about where to go for a second hand bag and ensuring authenticity.


----------



## jenn805

http://m.facebook.com/pages/Memes-T...om/pages/Memes-Treasures/208751709152007&_rdr


I always buy my preloved LV from memestreasures
she is super nice, all of her items are authentic
she is also a member here







kcoach said:


> For those of you who are LV fans, are they worth the money? I'm getting disenchanted with Coach, and although I love the Coach bags I have, and the couple of Kate Spade bags I have, I'm thinking of branching out and buying my first LV. I haven't talked myself into or out of it yet, so I'd love input. I would most likely get a Monogram Speedy 25 and I'd love to find one in EUC but am nervous about buying one and it not being authentic. I love the Tivoli (I think that's what it's called) but am not willing to spend that much money. Thanks for any advice you'd like to offer.


----------



## kcoach

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## kcoach

I think I would only want one (at least for a long while until I decide if I want to really venture into bags in that price range). I've seen a couple of recommendations on the LV forum of places to buy authentic bags and I'll def stick with those types of recommendations (as well as the one here for Meme's - thanks!).


----------



## paula3boys

kcoach said:


> I think I would only want one (at least for a long while until I decide if I want to really venture into bags in that price range). I've seen a couple of recommendations on the LV forum of places to buy authentic bags and I'll def stick with those types of recommendations (as well as the one here for Meme's - thanks!).




I feel like it's a lot of money for canvas and only a thirty day guaranty or warranty policy.


----------



## yellowbernie

Longchamp Veau Foulonne Leather bag from the Nordstroms Anniversary sale, just got today and love it
.


----------



## tnsweetness

kcoach said:


> For those of you who are LV fans, are they worth the money? I'm getting disenchanted with Coach, and although I love the Coach bags I have, and the couple of Kate Spade bags I have, I'm thinking of branching out and buying my first LV. I haven't talked myself into or out of it yet, so I'd love input. I would most likely get a Monogram Speedy 25 and I'd love to find one in EUC but am nervous about buying one and it not being authentic. I love the Tivoli (I think that's what it's called) but am not willing to spend that much money. Thanks for any advice you'd like to offer.



I have about 60 Coach bags and 20 Michael Kors bags.  I had to have a LV, and got a Mono Sully PM.  It is ok, but I do not feel as if it is worth the $1000 I paid for it.  But I wanted it, and I got it.  I have maybe carried it twice.  I just recently got an Azur Speedy 30 and it's ok but again not worth the money I paid for it.  I will keep the 2 I have but after carrying a few of my leather Coach bags, there is no comparison to me.  The quality of the LV is just not there for the money in my opinion but if you feel as if it is a must have, go for it.


----------



## pbnjam

yellowbernie said:


> Longchamp Veau Foulonne Leather bag from the Nordstroms Anniversary sale, just got today and love it
> .


Your cute little fob goes perfectly with your bag. And that is one classy looking bag.


----------



## yellowbernie

pbnjam said:


> Your cute little fob goes perfectly with your bag. And that is one classy looking bag.


Thanks


----------



## kcoach

tnsweetness said:


> I have about 60 Coach bags and 20 Michael Kors bags.  I had to have a LV, and got a Mono Sully PM.  It is ok, but I do not feel as if it is worth the $1000 I paid for it.  But I wanted it, and I got it.  I have maybe carried it twice.  I just recently got an Azur Speedy 30 and it's ok but again not worth the money I paid for it.  I will keep the 2 I have but after carrying a few of my leather Coach bags, there is no comparison to me.  The quality of the LV is just not there for the money in my opinion but if you feel as if it is a must have, go for it.


Thanks for the feedback ladies!


----------



## kcoach

paula3boys said:


> I feel like it's a lot of money for canvas and only a thirty day guaranty or warranty policy.


It is a lot for canvas! That's why I only want pre-loved. I can't see paying $1000 for a bag.


----------



## Saumur

kcoach said:


> For those of you who are LV fans, are they worth the money? I'm getting disenchanted with Coach, and although I love the Coach bags I have, and the couple of Kate Spade bags I have, I'm thinking of branching out and buying my first LV. I haven't talked myself into or out of it yet, so I'd love input. I would most likely get a Monogram Speedy 25 and I'd love to find one in EUC but am nervous about buying one and it not being authentic. I love the Tivoli (I think that's what it's called) but am not willing to spend that much money. Thanks for any advice you'd like to offer.



My first LV was a Saumur I picked up a couple of decades ago. I've carried it a lot and it is still holding up well after all these years. Great bag! And I still use it, last time was two Fridays ago.  That said, I must admit that recently I have been warming up to Coach for "more bang for my buck", being able to have a few different style/color bags to rotate through for the same price of one LV piece. And also my priorities have changed over the years and I no longer have that great desire to carry a monogram bag that screams "designer" to everyone around me. I don't see myself paying full price for another LV; I would definitely look for a gently used pre-loved one.


----------



## melissatrv

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Went to a local thrift store at lunch for half off Wednesdays and found something I have been on the hunt for what seems like FOR-EV-ER. Henri Bendel leather tassel and crystal skull key fob. It was $6 and had the original box with it. I immediately slapped that thing on my Madison Hobo and it looks perfect!!





That rocks!!


----------



## melissatrv

I had really bad luck with my first two pre-loved bags. One was from Yoogi's closet and it stunk to high heaven.  Not of anything nasty but super strong perfume odor.  It permeated the house.  I returned, I am super sensitive to smell ever since I had my children.  Yoogi's was awesome about it too.   My next pre-loved from ebay was in horrible condition on the handles.  They were black. I realize the color changes due to the vachetta leather but this was black and the ebay photos showed more of a honey color.  I was able to return that.  I bought my third pre-loved bag from ebay from a reputable seller.  There was  small watermark but I knew it and could live with it.  Otherwise the bag is pristine.  I still own it.  A black Multi-color Aurelia.  My next LV was the Speedy Empreinte 25 in Aurore from ebay, in great condition but I sold it shortly after because it was really too small and 30 is too big.  If they made a 28, it would be my HG bag!!  Next I bought a new Pallas in Aurore directly from LV.  Most money I ever spent on a bag. One thing I will say is that I completely recouped the money I spent on the Speedy.  Even with the fees.  LV tends to hold its value. So I am sure If I decided to part with the Pallas, especially since there has been  price increase, I would recoup my money on that as well.  Lately my Coach bags are selling on ebay for yard sale prices these days!

To make my very long story short I currently own two LVs:  the Pallas and the Aurelia.  I have NEVER carried the Pallas.  I am terrified of that dang vachetta leather and getting hand cream on it or rain.  Yet I cannot part with it. Even though I could pay for a small vacation with the money I would get.  if the bag had non-Vachetta handles like the Damier I would have carried it.  So they are lovely bags, just be sure if you get a Mono that you are ok with vachetta.  And get it authenticated in the LV forum, they are awesome there and super helpful.  Also buy from ebay or a place like Yoogi's.  I cannot think of the name but there is a reputable ebay seller in Japan that a lot of the forum women buy from. If you search there I am sure you will find it.

PS:  I love Tivoli too and went back and forth on that for ages.  After researching the LV forum I found people complaining that the bag was heavy and the handles left red marks on their arms which was a personal deal breaker








kcoach said:


> For those of you who are LV fans, are they worth the money? I'm getting disenchanted with Coach, and although I love the Coach bags I have, and the couple of Kate Spade bags I have, I'm thinking of branching out and buying my first LV. I haven't talked myself into or out of it yet, so I'd love input. I would most likely get a Monogram Speedy 25 and I'd love to find one in EUC but am nervous about buying one and it not being authentic. I love the Tivoli (I think that's what it's called) but am not willing to spend that much money. Thanks for any advice you'd like to offer.


----------



## Weekend shopper

kcoach said:


> For those of you who are LV fans, are they worth the money? I'm getting disenchanted with Coach, and although I love the Coach bags I have, and the couple of Kate Spade bags I have, I'm thinking of branching out and buying my first LV. I haven't talked myself into or out of it yet, so I'd love input. I would most likely get a Monogram Speedy 25 and I'd love to find one in EUC but am nervous about buying one and it not being authentic. I love the Tivoli (I think that's what it's called) but am not willing to spend that much money. Thanks for any advice you'd like to offer.



I personally feel that LV is worth it.  Some people might disagree,  but I say buy what you want and love. Coach was my first love with purses, but lately I have found myself buying LV, Chanel and Dooney.   Definitely check out the LV clubhouse for feedback on the Tivoli.  Good luck on your decision


----------



## kcoach

Thanks you guys - so very helpful. I went to the local boutique and looked at the Speedy 25 and I know it will be large enough to hold my stuff, so I'll either get that one or the 30 (although the 30 seems a little large to me). All of the others are huge to me and too expensive, even pre-loved. Since this won't be an every day bag for me (I love my Coach bags too much to stop carrying them!), I'm not too concerned with getting the "perfect" LV. Maybe if I love this first one, I'll splurge one day on another. The good thing about buying used is that I won't have to freak out about the vachetta. That would drive me insane with worry. A used one will already be broken in and patina'd!


----------



## Weekend shopper

kcoach said:


> Thanks you guys - so very helpful. I went to the local boutique and looked at the Speedy 25 and I know it will be large enough to hold my stuff, so I'll either get that one or the 30 (although the 30 seems a little large to me). All of the others are huge to me and too expensive, even pre-loved. Since this won't be an every day bag for me (I love my Coach bags too much to stop carrying them!), I'm not too concerned with getting the "perfect" LV. Maybe if I love this first one, I'll splurge one day on another. The good thing about buying used is that I won't have to freak out about the vachetta. That would drive me insane with worry. A used one will already be broken in and patina'd!



Congrats, I hope you enjoy your Speedy


----------



## frivofrugalista

kcoach said:


> For those of you who are LV fans, are they worth the money?


To me it's worth it and own a few. I wanted to venture out and try something different. I My first was the Palermo and even though I hardly carry her she is my first and the details in her is worth keeping. Also I like that I can caery it crossbody, which is a must for me. 
My friend owns a tivoli and she hardly carries it because it's only hand held. In the end it's whatakes you happy. And if you don't end up liking it, LV retains its value over time. Good luck!


----------



## Kmiller_41

Just got this Rebecca Minkoff Mini 5 Zip in Ultraviolet from the Nordstrom Anniversary sale...love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kmiller_41 said:


> Just got this Rebecca Minkoff Mini 5 Zip in Ultraviolet from the Nordstrom Anniversary sale...love it!
> View attachment 2690522


Love this color!! Such a pop! Is the hardware gold or silver? When you were there did you see Poppy and Grey Sleet? Your thoughts on those colors?


----------



## Weekend shopper

Kmiller_41 said:


> Just got this Rebecca Minkoff Mini 5 Zip in Ultraviolet from the Nordstrom Anniversary sale...love it!
> View attachment 2690522



Congrats ! The color is gorgeous


----------



## Kmiller_41

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this color!! Such a pop! Is the hardware gold or silver? When you were there did you see Poppy and Grey Sleet? Your thoughts on those colors?




Thanks! The hardware is light gold. I actually got the grey sleet and returned it. It had some color loss on the corner and I wasn't thrilled with the color. The color is similar to elephant grey but almost had a purple tint to it. I saw Poppy as well and that was very pretty.


----------



## Kmiller_41

Weekend shopper said:


> Congrats ! The color is gorgeous




Thank you! Can't wait to start using it


----------



## lsufan02

I ran across this designer not long ago. She is from Belfast, and her name is Roseanna McReynolds. She has this neat way of pleating the leather that I just love. I contacted her and she made this purse for me. I added the chainlink handles. I'm usually only a Coach girl. I did buy one Reed Krakoff this year, and this is my second non-Coach bag. Even with Coach bags, I've noticed I gravitate to the bags where something interesting is done with the leather, and that's also what attracted me to this style. http://www.roseannamcreynolds.com/


----------



## iskent78

just got this baby from london 

discontinued dior panarea medium tote in beige

super love


----------



## SEWDimples

abwd said:


> Aspinal of London Marylebone light tote in black leather and nubuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2675198
> View attachment 2675199
> View attachment 2675202



Very nice tote. Congrats!


----------



## abwd

SEWDimples said:


> Very nice tote. Congrats!




Thank you.


----------



## ralewi

MK-jetset key pouch


----------



## lurkernomore

Kate Spade outlet had 40% off on most bags and accessories today. They also had an extra 20% off on one purse (not clearance). I have tried to love the Preston, but the sizes don't really work for me. I found this in clearance, I love the navy and she reminds a bit of the Preston, but better for me. I also picked up a scarf. I have a few Kate Spade scarves, and I love the quality. Too hot for right now, but it will be great in the fall. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> Kate Spade outlet had 40% off on most bags and accessories today. They also had an extra 20% off on one purse (not clearance). I have tried to love the Preston, but the sizes don't really work for me. I found this in clearance, I love the navy and she reminds a bit of the Preston, but better for me. I also picked up a scarf. I have a few Kate Spade scarves, and I love the quality. Too hot for right now, but it will be great in the fall. Thanks for letting me share.


Cuttttttte cuttttte cutttttte


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Cuttttttte cuttttte cutttttte



Thanks - she would look great with your top!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> Thanks - she would look great with your top!



Lolololololol. This ole thing


----------



## CatePNW

lurkernomore said:


> Kate Spade outlet had 40% off on most bags and accessories today. They also had an extra 20% off on one purse (not clearance). I have tried to love the Preston, but the sizes don't really work for me. I found this in clearance, I love the navy and she reminds a bit of the Preston, but better for me. I also picked up a scarf. I have a few Kate Spade scarves, and I love the quality. Too hot for right now, but it will be great in the fall. Thanks for letting me share.


That's pretty!  I've never been to a Kate Spade outlet, but am excited for our upcoming road trip.  We're driving down to California from Washington to see my ailing mother in SoCal.  My plan is to hit up outlets along the way and check out Kate Spade and Michael Kors and others that are not in the outlets near me.  Well not near me, like a 4 hour drive away.....LOL!


----------



## lurkernomore

CatePNW said:


> That's pretty!  I've never been to a Kate Spade outlet, but am excited for our upcoming road trip.  We're driving down to California from Washington to see my ailing mother in SoCal.  My plan is to hit up outlets along the way and check out Kate Spade and Michael Kors and others that are not in the outlets near me.  Well not near me, like a 4 hour drive away.....LOL!




Kate Spade outlets are awesome! Decent selection and a clearance section. They usually run coupons or deals. I like the Wrentham store because it is right next to Coach! win-win for me!
If you are going with a spouse or significant other who doesn't shop find them a place for a beverage or snack...buys you some extra shopping time!


----------



## MsBaggins

Tory Burch - Lily continental envelope wallet in Marple Dot


----------



## jenn805

MsBaggins said:


> Tory Burch - Lily continental envelope wallet in Marple Dot



Super cute love the dots


----------



## jenn805

lurkernomore said:


> Kate Spade outlet had 40% off on most bags and accessories today. They also had an extra 20% off on one purse (not clearance). I have tried to love the Preston, but the sizes don't really work for me. I found this in clearance, I love the navy and she reminds a bit of the Preston, but better for me. I also picked up a scarf. I have a few Kate Spade scarves, and I love the quality. Too hot for right now, but it will be great in the fall. Thanks for letting me share.



Cute, is that an wellesley alessa?


----------



## lurkernomore

jenn805 said:


> Cute, is that an wellesley alessa?



yes. She holds the same as the Kelsey (I already cut the tags and moved in), and opens like the Preston, but is much stiffer/more structured than boith bags. It fits my saff zip-around wallet, legacy pencil case, medium sized wristlet, Coach sunnies case, phone, and keys.


----------



## jenn805

jenn805 said:


> Cute, is that an wellesley alessa?











lurkernomore said:


> yes. She holds the same as the Kelsey (I already cut the tags and moved in), and opens like the Preston, but is much stiffer/more structured than boith bags. It fits my saff zip-around wallet, legacy pencil case, medium sized wristlet, Coach sunnies case, phone, and keys.


 Its really cute
 I have a few ks bags


----------



## lurkernomore

jenn805 said:


> Its really cute
> I have a few ks bags




me too! I have had off and on affairs with Kate Spade, Longchamp, Dooney, Marc Jacobs, and RM over the years, but Coach is my true


----------



## jenn805

lurkernomore said:


> me too! I have had off and on affairs with Kate Spade, Longchamp, Dooney, Marc Jacobs, and RM over the years, but Coach is my true



Same here, I have had some RM bags over the years
but now most of my bags are coach


----------



## suetheshopper

lurkernomore said:


> Kate Spade outlet had 40% off on most bags and accessories today. They also had an extra 20% off on one purse (not clearance). I have tried to love the Preston, but the sizes don't really work for me. I found this in clearance, I love the navy and she reminds a bit of the Preston, but better for me. I also picked up a scarf. I have a few Kate Spade scarves, and I love the quality. Too hot for right now, but it will be great in the fall. Thanks for letting me share.



Reeeeeaaalllly nice!!!!!! Love the navy!! And the pool!! 
Scarf, too!!


----------



## MsBaggins

jenn805 said:


> Super cute love the dots



Thanks!!!! The dots are what hooked me!!


----------



## VickiMcB

A Cole Haan mini Crossbody in grey leather. Love!!!! &#128151;&#128149;&#128151;&#128149;&#10084;&#65039;&#128151;&#10084;&#65039;&#128149;


Instagram: @VickiVictoria20


----------



## tonij2000

VickiMcB said:


> View attachment 2700039
> 
> A Cole Haan mini Crossbody in grey leather. Love!!!! &#128151;&#128149;&#128151;&#128149;&#10084;&#65039;&#128151;&#10084;&#65039;&#128149;
> 
> 
> Instagram: @VickiVictoria20



Love Cole Haan!


----------



## ralewi

VickiMcB said:


> View attachment 2700039
> 
> A Cole Haan mini Crossbody in grey leather. Love!!!! &#128151;&#128149;&#128151;&#128149;&#10084;&#65039;&#128151;&#10084;&#65039;&#128149;
> 
> 
> Instagram: @VickiVictoria20


love this


----------



## Robicslady

lsufan02 said:


> I ran across this designer not long ago. She is from Belfast, and her name is Roseanna McReynolds. She has this neat way of pleating the leather that I just love. I contacted her and she made this purse for me. I added the chainlink handles. I'm usually only a Coach girl. I did buy one Reed Krakoff this year, and this is my second non-Coach bag. Even with Coach bags, I've noticed I gravitate to the bags where something interesting is done with the leather, and that's also what attracted me to this style. http://www.roseannamcreynolds.com/



Ooh- that's so nice!  I just checked out her website- cool stuff!


----------



## KSuzuki

My Tory goodies &#128525;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Found this lovely at TJMaxx yesterday. Leather Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Raspberry. I love the intensity of the brighter colors on MK bags. This is the outlet version. This color gorgeous IRL. 
View attachment 2706688

View attachment 2706689

View attachment 2706691

View attachment 2706696


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this lovely at TJMaxx yesterday. Leather Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Raspberry. I love the intensity of the brighter colors on MK bags. This is the outlet version. This color gorgeous IRL.
> View attachment 2706688
> 
> View attachment 2706689
> 
> View attachment 2706691
> 
> View attachment 2706696


Love that color! I really need to get to TJ Maxx and check out their bags! I keep seeing some great reveals from there.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that color! I really need to get to TJ Maxx and check out their bags! I keep seeing some great reveals from there.


 
You should!  It's hit and miss though.  I've found a couple of Coach FP bags there recently (NS Gunmetal Saff tote and Medium Cognac Candace - both came home with me), and there have been some MK boutique bags there as well.  Mine had some of the MK NS pebbled leather Hamiltons in Vanilla, but I noticed yesterday they were all gone.


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> You should!  It's hit and miss though.  I've found a couple of Coach FP bags there recently (NS Gunmetal Saff tote and Medium Cognac Candace - both came home with me), and there have been some MK boutique bags there as well.  Mine had some of the MK NS pebbled leather Hamiltons in Vanilla, but I noticed yesterday they were all gone.


Wow that sounds look they have some good stuff! Have you noticed any other discount stores carrying those brands of bags - such as Ross, Marshalls, or Burlington Coat Factory? I went to Burlington the other day and I didn't see any of these brands.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow that sounds look they have some good stuff! Have you noticed any other discount stores carrying those brands of bags - such as Ross, Marshalls, or Burlington Coat Factory? I went to Burlington the other day and I didn't see any of these brands.




I've noticed some of the outlet totes at Marahalls, but they were the ones with a snap. No zipper and no chains on the handle. TJMaxx seems to get the better ones.


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've noticed some of the outlet totes at Marahalls, but they were the ones with a snap. No zipper and no chains on the handle. TJMaxx seems to get the better ones.


Hmm okay.You ever seen any Coach there?


----------



## phoxxy

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this lovely at TJMaxx yesterday. Leather Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Raspberry. I love the intensity of the brighter colors on MK bags. This is the outlet version. This color gorgeous IRL.
> View attachment 2706688
> 
> View attachment 2706689
> 
> View attachment 2706691
> 
> View attachment 2706696



Oooooooweeee! That color is awesome. Love it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Hmm okay.You ever seen any Coach there?




I've seen a couple of FP bags at TJMaxx. But it's mostly MFF.


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've seen a couple of FP bags at TJMaxx. But it's mostly MFF.


Gotcha. I'll have to take a peek next time I'm in there.


----------



## kcoach

Carrying my new-to-me LV speedy today


----------



## Kmiller_41

Just got this Marc Jacobs Too Hot To Handle Hobo in Soccer Pitch Green. Once I saw the Jade Rhyder I had to have a bag in this color. Love it!


----------



## jenn805

kcoach said:


> Carrying my new-to-me LV speedy today



Cute, is it  25 or 30?


----------



## jenn805

Kmiller_41 said:


> Just got this Marc Jacobs Too Hot To Handle Hobo in Soccer Pitch Green. Once I saw the Jade Rhyder I had to have a bag in this color. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710874



Cute, love the color


----------



## Kmiller_41

kcoach said:


> Carrying my new-to-me LV speedy today




Love this!


----------



## Kmiller_41

jenn805 said:


> Cute, love the color




Thanks


----------



## middie girl

Kmiller_41 said:


> Just got this Marc Jacobs Too Hot To Handle Hobo in Soccer Pitch Green. Once I saw the Jade Rhyder I had to have a bag in this color. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710874


Beautiful!!


----------



## jenn805

Kmiller_41 said:


> Thanks



Don't u have this in gunmetal also?


----------



## Kmiller_41

middie girl said:


> Beautiful!!




Thank you! I love it


----------



## Kmiller_41

jenn805 said:


> Don't u have this in gunmetal also?




I do! I really like these bags


----------



## jenn805

Kmiller_41 said:


> I do! I really like these bags



I still want the gunmetal one, I love metallic


----------



## Kmiller_41

jenn805 said:


> I still want the gunmetal one, I love metallic




That one may be my favorite! Keep checking Bloomingdales, I saw it pop up there on Tuesday. I think I may like these more than my Phoebes


----------



## jenn805

Kmiller_41 said:


> That one may be my favorite! Keep checking Bloomingdales, I saw it pop up there on Tuesday. I think I may like these more than my Phoebes



Thanks, I will check


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kmiller_41 said:


> Just got this Marc Jacobs Too Hot To Handle Hobo in Soccer Pitch Green. Once I saw the Jade Rhyder I had to have a bag in this color. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710874


Gooorgeous color!


----------



## kcoach

jenn805 said:


> Cute, is it  25 or 30?




Thanks - it's the 30.


----------



## kcoach

Kmiller_41 said:


> Love this!




Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Kmiller_41 said:


> Just got this Marc Jacobs Too Hot To Handle Hobo in Soccer Pitch Green. Once I saw the Jade Rhyder I had to have a bag in this color. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710874


Ooh, the color is gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Kmiller_41 said:


> Just got this Marc Jacobs Too Hot To Handle Hobo in Soccer Pitch Green. Once I saw the Jade Rhyder I had to have a bag in this color. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710874


That is gorgeous.  It's so hard to find the right green bag.


----------



## Iamminda

kcoach said:


> Carrying my new-to-me LV speedy today


Congrats on your first LV bag (I remember your post asking for advice).  It's so pretty -- excellent condition.  The patina is gorgeous.  Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Kmiller_41

whateve said:


> Ooh, the color is gorgeous!




Thank you!


----------



## Kmiller_41

Iamminda said:


> That is gorgeous.  It's so hard to find the right green bag.




Thanks! My first green bag and I love it!


----------



## kcoach

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your first LV bag (I remember your post asking for advice).  It's so pretty -- excellent condition.  The patina is gorgeous.  Enjoy your new bag.


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

kcoach said:


> Carrying my new-to-me LV speedy today


Booootful


----------



## Wubbles

kcoach said:


> Carrying my new-to-me LV speedy today



Beautiful! Enjoy


----------



## KSuzuki

Kmiller_41 said:


> Just got this Marc Jacobs Too Hot To Handle Hobo in Soccer Pitch Green. Once I saw the Jade Rhyder I had to have a bag in this color. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710874



Love! Not a big fan of the Rhyder but this style and similar color would work for me! Congrats!


----------



## kcoach

Wubbles said:


> Beautiful! Enjoy


Thanks girls!


----------



## kcoach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Booootful


Thank you!


----------



## princess69

kcoach said:


> Carrying my new-to-me LV speedy today


Gorgeous - and a nice patina.   Congrats!


----------



## kcoach

princess69 said:


> Gorgeous - and a nice patina.   Congrats!




Thank you! The patina means I don't have to obsess quite as much. &#128516;


----------



## rose10

My new Kate Spade Astor Court bag, i plan on using her for going out. Its a deep navy blue color, with fine shimmer to it. 






The photos are with and without flash, respectively.


----------



## rose10




----------



## rose10




----------



## abwd

rose10 said:


> My new Kate Spade Astor Court bag, i plan on using her for going out. Its a deep navy blue color, with fine shimmer to it.
> 
> View attachment 2711606
> 
> View attachment 2711608
> 
> 
> The photos are with and without flash, respectively.




Oh wow!! Very cute!!!!


----------



## rose10

abwd said:


> Oh wow!! Very cute!!!!




Thank You!!


----------



## Kmiller_41

KSuzuki said:


> Love! Not a big fan of the Rhyder but this style and similar color would work for me! Congrats!




Thanks! The Rhyder doesn't work for me either but once I saw the jade I had to have something in that color. I'm very happy with the bag/color


----------



## iNeedCoffee

My first non-Coach buy; I have been in love with this style bag for a few years now. I figured I'd get  natural or another neutral, but nope...the pink called my name. ..loudly!! Ms. Florentine satchel with pockets in baby pink, and wallet in T-moro brown.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iNeedCoffee said:


> My first non-Coach buy; I have been in love with this style bag for a few years now. I figured I'd get  natural or another neutral, but nope...the pink called my name. ..loudly!! Ms. Florentine satchel with pockets in baby pink, and wallet in T-moro brown.


Yummmm. Color twins on bag. I hve satchel


----------



## iNeedCoffee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yummmm. Color twins on bag. I hve satchel



The color kills me. My sister said it looks like Pepto-Bismal....lol, so I've named this bag Peppy..... I was so torn between so many beautiful bags, but just could not leave this one behind.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iNeedCoffee said:


> The color kills me. My sister said it looks like Pepto-Bismal....lol, so I've named this bag Peppy..... I was so torn between so many beautiful bags, but just could not leave this one behind.



I heart My Peppy


----------



## MiaBorsa

Brahmin Duxbury Large Satchel in tortoise seville, with Suri wallet.       Swooooooooooon!!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin Duxbury Large Satchel in tortoise seville, with Suri wallet.       Swooooooooooon!!!!


Damnnnnnnnn. Ok mama this brown is allowed


----------



## melissatrv

I got this a few weeks ago and it has been my summer staple. Kate Spade Flatiron Nylon Maryanne.  It is so easy to carry for summer and all weather (it rains EVERY day in the south).  I have never carried a bag that stays so light.  I had two 1 liter bottles of water and walked around for hours.  I totally forgot the water was in the bag because it was still so light.  I got it on final sale reduced to like $75.  Got one for my sister too at that price!  Magnetic pocket in back is so convenient.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Damnnnnnnnn. Ok mama this brown is allowed



   Thanks, chickie.  :kiss:


----------



## jenn805

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin Duxbury Large Satchel in tortoise seville, with Suri wallet.       Swooooooooooon!!!!



Very nice


----------



## Mariquel

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin Duxbury Large Satchel in tortoise seville, with Suri wallet.       Swooooooooooon!!!!



Sophisticated Lady.......just gorgeous!


----------



## jayohwhy

Finally decided on my dream bag- Philip lim 3.1 medium pashli in black


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin Duxbury Large Satchel in tortoise seville, with Suri wallet.       Swooooooooooon!!!!


That is one fierce looking bag!


----------



## CoachRules

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin Duxbury Large Satchel in tortoise seville, with Suri wallet.       Swooooooooooon!!!!


I love the style of the handles - gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

jenn805 said:


> Very nice





Mariquel said:


> Sophisticated Lady.......just gorgeous!





BeachBagGal said:


> That is one fierce looking bag!





CoachRules said:


> I love the style of the handles - gorgeous!




Thanks for your kindness, everyone.  :kiss:


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin Duxbury Large Satchel in tortoise seville, with Suri wallet.       Swooooooooooon!!!!





Gorgeous! Love Brahmin!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Gorgeous! Love Brahmin!



Thanks, MB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

UPS just delivered my new Dooney wallet.  OMG!!!      This is the Tessuta collection large zip around wallet in coffee.


----------



## rose10

Lovely!!! :thumbup:


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> UPS just delivered my new Dooney wallet.  OMG!!!      This is the Tessuta collection large zip around wallet in coffee.


So pretty!


----------



## whateve

MiaBorsa said:


> UPS just delivered my new Dooney wallet.  OMG!!!      This is the Tessuta collection large zip around wallet in coffee.


Wow this is gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

rose10 said:


> Lovely!!! :thumbup:





BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty!





whateve said:


> Wow this is gorgeous!



Thanks, ladies!   I feel silly being so thrilled over a wallet...but it really is gorgeous.


----------



## rose10

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, ladies!   I feel silly being so thrilled over a wallet...but it really is gorgeous.



It really is!! Love the woven details on it and the color!! Enjoy!!


----------



## melissatrv

Loving the weave, so pretty!


MiaBorsa said:


> UPS just delivered my new Dooney wallet.  OMG!!!      This is the Tessuta collection large zip around wallet in coffee.


----------



## MiaBorsa

rose10 said:


> It really is!! Love the woven details on it and the color!! Enjoy!!





melissatrv said:


> Loving the weave, so pretty!



Thanks again!


----------



## tnsweetness

I have had the Azur Speedy a few weeks but just got the Pastilles Charm


----------



## Nymeria1

tnsweetness said:


> I have had the Azur Speedy a few weeks but just got the Pastilles Charm
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721778



This bag is gorgeous; love the Speedy and your charm too!


----------



## ecj*waxy

MiaBorsa said:


> UPS just delivered my new Dooney wallet.  OMG!!!      This is the Tessuta collection large zip around wallet in coffee.


Love this!!!


----------



## Iamminda

tnsweetness said:


> I have had the Azur Speedy a few weeks but just got the Pastilles Charm
> 
> 
> View attachment 2721778


Very pretty!    Love the Azur print (but am scared of getting it dirty).


----------



## MiaBorsa

ecj*waxy said:


> Love this!!!



Thanks!


----------



## OllieO

I have only purchased Coach handbags for the past 3 years and feel like a cheater.....BUT I am loving my first ever Dooney!!! (Dillen 2 Double Pocket satchel)  I got this on the I Love Dooney site for $99.  I have been looking for that perfect pink bag, not too pastel and not too bright.  This color is called bubblegum, and I was a bit unsure. After debating for a few days my daughter said "Geez, will you just go ahead and order it!"  I'm glad I did because the 'sale' price on the site went up to $216 (reg. price $288) the very next day!!  Looks like Coach is not the only one with crazy pricing!!!   Anyway, the bag is very nice.  Beautifiul detailing, nice size, nice pebbled leather, smells great!!  It was packaged very well, and took one day to arrive!!  (free shipping)

Sorry Coach, still love ya!!!


----------



## CatePNW

OllieO said:


> I have only purchased Coach handbags for the past 3 years and feel like a cheater.....BUT I am loving my first ever Dooney!!! (Dillen 2 Double Pocket satchel)  I got this on the I Love Dooney site for $99.  I have been looking for that perfect pink bag, not too pastel and not too bright.  This color is called bubblegum, and I was a bit unsure. After debating for a few days my daughter said "Geez, will you just go ahead and order it!"  I'm glad I did because the 'sale' price on the site went up to $216 (reg. price $288) the very next day!!  Looks like Coach is not the only one with crazy pricing!!!   Anyway, the bag is very nice.  Beautifiul detailing, nice size, nice pebbled leather, smells great!!  It was packaged very well, and took one day to arrive!!  (free shipping)
> 
> Sorry Coach, still love ya!!!


That's cute!  The contrast leather really tones down the pink too, at least I think so.

What is the I Love Dooney site?  Is that the regular online site or an outlet type place?  I've never had a Dooney, but lately I've seen several pics of nice bags and wallets from them.  I might need to start browsing around for ideas and deals there.


----------



## flik

CatePNW said:


> That's cute!  The contrast leather really tones down the pink too, at least I think so.
> 
> What is the I Love Dooney site?  Is that the regular online site or an outlet type place?  I've never had a Dooney, but lately I've seen several pics of nice bags and wallets from them.  I might need to start browsing around for ideas and deals there.



There is a terrific Dooney & Bourke site right here on TPF. Lots of great reveals, sales advice & fabulous people.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> What is the I Love Dooney site?  Is that the regular online site or an outlet type place?



ILoveDooney.com is Dooney & Bourke's Ebay storefront.  They have a presence on Ebay or you can order directly from the ILoveDooney website.   Items purchased from them are shipped directly from Dooney's warehouse.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OllieO said:


> I have only purchased Coach handbags for the past 3 years and feel like a cheater.....BUT I am loving my first ever Dooney!!! (Dillen 2 Double Pocket satchel)  I got this on the I Love Dooney site for $99.  I have been looking for that perfect pink bag, not too pastel and not too bright.  This color is called bubblegum, and I was a bit unsure. After debating for a few days my daughter said "Geez, will you just go ahead and order it!"  I'm glad I did because the 'sale' price on the site went up to $216 (reg. price $288) the very next day!!  Looks like Coach is not the only one with crazy pricing!!!   Anyway, the bag is very nice.  Beautifiul detailing, nice size, nice pebbled leather, smells great!!  It was packaged very well, and took one day to arrive!!  (free shipping)
> 
> Sorry Coach, still love ya!!!



Cute bag!   I Love Dooney was having a "flash sale"; that's why you got such a dynamite price.  Congrats.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

OllieO said:


> I have only purchased Coach handbags for the past 3 years and feel like a cheater.....BUT I am loving my first ever Dooney!!! (Dillen 2 Double Pocket satchel)  I got this on the I Love Dooney site for $99.  I have been looking for that perfect pink bag, not too pastel and not too bright.  This color is called bubblegum, and I was a bit unsure. After debating for a few days my daughter said "Geez, will you just go ahead and order it!"  I'm glad I did because the 'sale' price on the site went up to $216 (reg. price $288) the very next day!!  Looks like Coach is not the only one with crazy pricing!!!   Anyway, the bag is very nice.  Beautifiul detailing, nice size, nice pebbled leather, smells great!!  It was packaged very well, and took one day to arrive!!  (free shipping)
> 
> Sorry Coach, still love ya!!!


Srry to say you cant have just one. Wait until you get a the florentine leather. Sooooooo niccccce


----------



## crazyforcoach09

flik said:


> There is a terrific Dooney & Bourke site right here on TPF. Lots of great reveals, sales advice & fabulous people.


Great forum!!!!


----------



## lurkernomore

I just got an email from Dooney showing suede for fall! Might have to sneak over to the Dooney forum....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> I just got an email from Dooney showing suede for fall! Might have to sneak over to the Dooney forum....


Yessss ya do. Lolololol


----------



## CatePNW

Thanks, all.  I know there's a Dooney forum here, but I kind of get lost over there.  I just had a look and see so many pretty bags though.  Does anyone know how this Dillen 2 Double Pocket Satchel compares in size to the Mini Tanner?  The Cranberry color is $99.99 right now and that looks like a classic color to have.


----------



## OllieO

CatePNW said:


> Thanks, all.  I know there's a Dooney forum here, but I kind of get lost over there.  I just had a look and see so many pretty bags though.  Does anyone know how this Dillen 2 Double Pocket Satchel compares in size to the Mini Tanner?  The Cranberry color is $99.99 right now and that looks like a classic color to have.



Yes, that cranberry color is very pretty!  I was also thinking about that one!!  I don't have a Mini Tanner to compare but I think this Dillen would be larger.  I compared the Dillen to my Coach Preston, and it is smaller than the Preston in both length and height.   In comparing it to a Sophia, it is about the same in length but the Sophia is shorter in height.  I hope this helps!!


----------



## OllieO

MiaBorsa said:


> Cute bag!   I Love Dooney was having a "flash sale"; that's why you got such a dynamite price.  Congrats.



I'll have to keep my eyes open for those 'flash sales"!!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Srry to say you cant have just one. Wait until you get a the florentine leather. Sooooooo niccccce



I think I am already hooked!!  Thinking about which one I would like next!!  
Hmmmmm  florentine leather you say...........

I'll have to go over to purse forum's Dooney site and look around.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

OllieO said:


> I'll have to keep my eyes open for those 'flash sales"!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I am already hooked!!  Thinking about which one I would like next!!
> Hmmmmm  florentine leather you say...........
> 
> I'll have to go over to purse forum's Dooney site and look around.


Yes. florentine. I hve a fewwww


----------



## CatePNW

OllieO said:


> Yes, that cranberry color is very pretty!  I was also thinking about that one!!  I don't have a Mini Tanner to compare but I think this Dillen would be larger.  I compared the Dillen to my Coach Preston, and it is smaller than the Preston in both length and height.   In comparing it to a Sophia, it is about the same in length but shorter in height.  I hope this helps!!


Thanks, it sounds like a good size, small scale but a bit roomy.  It's hard to tell size on their stock photos, so I was looking around eBay too.


----------



## Iamminda

OllieO said:


> I have only purchased Coach handbags for the past 3 years and feel like a cheater.....BUT I am loving my first ever Dooney!!! (Dillen 2 Double Pocket satchel)  I got this on the I Love Dooney site for $99.  I have been looking for that perfect pink bag, not too pastel and not too bright.  This color is called bubblegum, and I was a bit unsure. After debating for a few days my daughter said "Geez, will you just go ahead and order it!"  I'm glad I did because the 'sale' price on the site went up to $216 (reg. price $288) the very next day!!  Looks like Coach is not the only one with crazy pricing!!!   Anyway, the bag is very nice.  Beautifiul detailing, nice size, nice pebbled leather, smells great!!  It was packaged very well, and took one day to arrive!!  (free shipping)
> 
> Sorry Coach, still love ya!!!


Congrats.  Gorgeous pink


----------



## whateve

At the Kate Spade surprise sale, I couldn't resist this adorable owl. It was described as a coin purse but is roomier than a universal case.


----------



## coachie mama

whateve said:


> At the Kate Spade surprise sale, I couldn't resist this adorable owl. It was described as a coin purse but is roomier than a universal case.




Soooo cute!!


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Thanks, all.  I know there's a Dooney forum here, but I kind of get lost over there.  I just had a look and see so many pretty bags though.  Does anyone know how this Dillen 2 Double Pocket Satchel compares in size to the Mini Tanner?  The Cranberry color is $99.99 right now and that looks like a classic color to have.




This one is a medium size bag. I have several of them and it's definitely bigger than the mini tanner. I'd say is more comparable in size to a molly but taller.


Here are some pics of the mini tanner and one off my Dooney's pocket satchels. This is a patent one but it the same style and size. HTH


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> At the Kate Spade surprise sale, I couldn't resist this adorable owl. It was described as a coin purse but is roomier than a universal case.


How friggin cute?!??! KS has the cutest accessories!


----------



## CatePNW

whateve said:


> At the Kate Spade surprise sale, I couldn't resist this adorable owl. It was described as a coin purse but is roomier than a universal case.


That is adorable!  Is the surprise sale an online thing?  I signed up for emails so hopefully I get notified of specials like this.  I recently went to my first Kate Spade outlets, but didn't see anything good there.  I love some of her bags and need to keep an eye out for specials!

I don't get the separate site for Saturday.  Will those bags also appear on the Kate Spade site, or are they separate.


----------



## CatePNW

MaryBel said:


> This one is a medium size bag. I have several of them and it's definitely bigger than the mini tanner. I'd say is more comparable in size to a molly but taller.
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of the mini tanner and one off my Dooney's pocket satchels. This is a patent one but it the same style and size. HTH



Thank you so much, that is a great size.  And I LOVE the black pantent!  I may have to order this in Cranberry for my first Dooney.  It seems like a bag I would use often and the Dooney look is growing on me.  I like their special prices that I am hearing about too.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> Thank you so much, that is a great size.  And I LOVE the black pantent!  I may have to order this in Cranberry for my first Dooney.  It seems like a bag I would use often and the Dooney look is growing on me.  I like their special prices that I am hearing about too.




Thanks! I love the patent too, so shiny!


It is a great size. I love this style because of the outside pockets. They are very convenient for keys and phone. I think this is the style that I have more off, I have it in patent, suede, croco leather, pebble leather like the one you are considering and coated cotton. 


This pebbled leather (Dillen) is my favorite leather. It's nice and thick, smells yummy and no problems with the weather. This cranberry is tempting me too  but I'm trying to be good.


----------



## jane

In the past few days I have rounded out my non coach collection by purchasing a pre owned Rebecca Minkoff teal MAM bag (I'll now have 4 RMs), as well as my second MBMJ, a black baby groovee. 

With my disappointment in recent Coach offerings I've been gravitating toward these American designers, as I find their materials, workmanship, and details to be far superior, and purchased secondhand, quite affordable. I still only buy RM from 2010 and earlier though -- her quality has fallen off too.

I'll post some pictures when they arrive.


----------



## bigal

Just picked up this vintage beauty.   Meyers USA.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney Florentine Kingston in gray, and my new gray "Azalea" Uggs!!


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Florentine Kingston in gray, and my new gray "Azalea" Uggs!!



Love,  Love, Love!


----------



## OllieO

whateve said:


> At the Kate Spade surprise sale, I couldn't resist this adorable owl. It was described as a coin purse but is roomier than a universal case.


How cute is that!!!!!


MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Florentine Kingston in gray, and my new gray "Azalea" Uggs!!
> 
> That bag is gorgeous!!  Love the boots too!!


----------



## whateve

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Florentine Kingston in gray, and my new gray "Azalea" Uggs!!


Ooh I love Uggs! Those are so cute with the charms! I need gray. I've never seen that style Dooney Florentine. I love that it is a shoulder bag. The pockets look so cute - like pants pockets.


----------



## whateve

coachie mama said:


> Soooo cute!!


I totally agree! Thanks!


BeachBagGal said:


> How friggin cute?!??! KS has the cutest accessories!


I could go crazy buying their accessories! They have a new one that looks like a geisha.


CatePNW said:


> That is adorable!  Is the surprise sale an online thing?  I signed up for emails so hopefully I get notified of specials like this.  I recently went to my first Kate Spade outlets, but didn't see anything good there.  I love some of her bags and need to keep an eye out for specials!
> 
> I don't get the separate site for Saturday.  Will those bags also appear on the Kate Spade site, or are they separate.


 You get invited to the surprise sale in an email. If you signed up for the emails, you should get invites. To get into the sale, you only have to enter your email address and zip code.

I've never bought much at the outlets either. A lot of the bags have rolled handles which are super uncomfortable on the shoulder. I have a cute coated canvas KS tote that I use for books.

I'm not sure about Saturday. I seem to remember that when they first started it, it was on the same site as KS.



OllieO said:


> How cute is that!!!!!


Thanks! I love it!


----------



## Kmiller_41

jane said:


> In the past few days I have rounded out my non coach collection by purchasing a pre owned Rebecca Minkoff teal MAM bag (I'll now have 4 RMs), as well as my second MBMJ, a black baby groovee.
> 
> 
> 
> With my disappointment in recent Coach offerings I've been gravitating toward these American designers, as I find their materials, workmanship, and details to be far superior, and purchased secondhand, quite affordable. I still only buy RM from 2010 and earlier though -- her quality has fallen off too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some pictures when they arrive.




Totally agree with you about these 2 designers materials and workmanship. I just recently discovered RM and discovered MBMJ last year. I have about 10 MJ bags and just love them! Congrats on your new goodies. Can't wait to see your pictures


----------



## MiaBorsa

MKB0925 said:


> Love,  Love, Love!


  Thanks!




OllieO said:


> That bag is gorgeous!! Love the boots too!!


Thank you!




whateve said:


> Ooh I love Uggs! Those are so cute with the charms! I need gray. I've never seen that style Dooney Florentine. I love that it is a shoulder bag. The pockets look so cute - like pants pockets.


  Thanks, I love my new Uggs!!  They come in lots of great colors.  Oh, and I call the bag "mom jeans."


----------



## Kmiller_41

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Florentine Kingston in gray, and my new gray "Azalea" Uggs!!




Very nice!


----------



## CatePNW

OllieO said:


> I have only purchased Coach handbags for the past 3 years and feel like a cheater.....BUT I am loving my first ever Dooney!!! (Dillen 2 Double Pocket satchel)  I got this on the I Love Dooney site for $99.  I have been looking for that perfect pink bag, not too pastel and not too bright.  This color is called bubblegum, and I was a bit unsure. After debating for a few days my daughter said "Geez, will you just go ahead and order it!"  I'm glad I did because the 'sale' price on the site went up to $216 (reg. price $288) the very next day!!  Looks like Coach is not the only one with crazy pricing!!!   Anyway, the bag is very nice.  Beautifiul detailing, nice size, nice pebbled leather, smells great!!  It was packaged very well, and took one day to arrive!!  (free shipping)
> 
> Sorry Coach, still love ya!!!


I went to Macy's to check out Dooney colors today.  I saw this Bubblegum color on a Letter Carrier swingpack and it was so pretty!  It's not as Pepto Bismo pink as I thought, had a lot of salmon tones to it.  I also saw the Cranberry and liked it.


----------



## CatePNW

whateve said:


> I totally agree! Thanks!
> 
> I could go crazy buying their accessories! They have a new one that looks like a geisha.
> You get invited to the surprise sale in an email. If you signed up for the emails, you should get invites. To get into the sale, you only have to enter your email address and zip code.
> 
> I've never bought much at the outlets either. A lot of the bags have rolled handles which are super uncomfortable on the shoulder. I have a cute coated canvas KS tote that I use for books.
> 
> I'm not sure about Saturday. I seem to remember that when they first started it, it was on the same site as KS.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I love it!


Thanks, I should get notice for the next surprise sale then!


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Florentine Kingston in gray, and my new gray "Azalea" Uggs!!


Those are pretty!  You're going to jingle when you walk in those boots!  I've never had Uggs, they must be comfy though, I see so many of them.


----------



## MsBaggins

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Florentine Kingston in gray, and my new gray "Azalea" Uggs!!



Beautiful bag!!! And love those Uggs!!!


----------



## zaara10

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Florentine Kingston in gray, and my new gray "Azalea" Uggs!!



Looks lovely together! I love my uggs so much! So darn comfy.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Kmiller_41 said:


> Very nice!





CatePNW said:


> Those are pretty!  You're going to jingle when you walk in those boots!  I've never had Uggs, they must be comfy though, I see so many of them.





MsBaggins said:


> Beautiful bag!!! And love those Uggs!!!





zaara10 said:


> Looks lovely together! I love my uggs so much! So darn comfy.



Thanks everyone!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Florentine Kingston in gray, and my new gray "Azalea" Uggs!!


We twins!!!!  Dont ya just love it


----------



## jane

Marc by Marc Jacobs electric stage blue Fran, to be joined by black Baby Groovee in a few days


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> We twins!!!!  Dont ya just love it


I do!   I've got her loaded up today!   Enjoy yours, too!  :kiss:


----------



## MiaBorsa

jane said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs electric stage blue Fran, to be joined by black Baby Groovee in a few days



Love Fran!   I have her in the "cashew" color.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I do!   I've got her loaded up today!   Enjoy yours, too!  :kiss:


Thanks. Mine going out with me Mon.


----------



## melissatrv

I am just a huge pink fan and am in big time LOVE with the Michael Kors Medium Sutton in Deep Pink I just got today!  Apologize in advance for the dying grass.  In the heat of hell summer's we have here, the grass does not stay green long


----------



## jenn805

jane said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs electric stage blue Fran, to be joined by black Baby Groovee in a few days



Nice, great color


----------



## jenn805

melissatrv said:


> I am just a huge pink fan and am in big time LOVE with the Michael Kors Medium Sutton in Deep Pink I just got today!  Apologize in advance for the dying grass.  In the heat of hell summer's we have here, the grass does not stay green long



cute, love pink


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My Dooney Kingston Grey


----------



## iNeedCoffee

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My Dooney Kingston Grey



Oh my....pretty pretty!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

iNeedCoffee said:


> Oh my....pretty pretty!


Thnkkkkkk You


----------



## jane

jenn805 said:


> Nice, great color



It's stunning, and a pretty good match for Coach Legacy Marine accessories.


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My Dooney Kingston Grey



Fabulous!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Fabulous!


Twins


----------



## Sarah03

melissatrv said:


> I am just a huge pink fan and am in big time LOVE with the Michael Kors Medium Sutton in Deep Pink I just got today!  Apologize in advance for the dying grass.  In the heat of hell summer's we have here, the grass does not stay green long




Oh wow, that pink is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Sarah03

jane said:


> Marc by Marc Jacobs electric stage blue Fran, to be joined by black Baby Groovee in a few days




Love the color & the smooshiness!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My Dooney Kingston Grey


Gurl, that's sweet ! I do like the Dooneys! I've been eyeing their Bristol satchel for awhile! Lol
Is she heavy? Never mind, Who cares! She's Phat! Lololol!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thatsmypurse said:


> Gurl, that's sweet ! I do like the Dooneys! I've been eyeing their Bristol satchel for awhile! Lol
> Is she heavy? Never mind, Who cares! She's Phat! Lololol!


Thnks Boo Boo. All florentine heavy. Lolololol at Phat. Lololol


----------



## Thatsmypurse

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thnks Boo Boo. All florentine heavy. Lolololol at Phat. Lololol


I know! But the Flo  LEATHA is to die for! Is the color taupe?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thatsmypurse said:


> I know! But the Flo  LEATHA is to die for! Is the color taupe?


Yes. The leather us crazzzzy great. I have a few of them. Its grey!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes. The leather us crazzzzy great. I have a few of them. Its grey!


Love it! Sent u a note


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Found this little cutie at Dillards today  during the 50/40 clearance sale. 

MK Sophie Cross body. Too stinking cute. 
View attachment 2728737


And I also bought my first Dooney today. Also on sale, but at Belk. I love the color name for this bag. Bubble fun. 
View attachment 2728741


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this little cutie at Dillards today  during the 50/40 clearance sale.
> 
> MK Sophie Cross body. Too stinking cute.
> View attachment 2728737
> 
> 
> And I also bought my first Dooney today. Also on sale, but at Belk. I love the color name for this bag. Bubble fun.
> View attachment 2728741



Both are so cute


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My Dooney Kingston Grey



Beautiful! Congrats.

I've been watching this bag for awhile now. 

I'm not sure what color to buy.


----------



## abwd

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this little cutie at Dillards today  during the 50/40 clearance sale.
> 
> MK Sophie Cross body. Too stinking cute.
> View attachment 2728737
> 
> 
> And I also bought my first Dooney today. Also on sale, but at Belk. I love the color name for this bag. Bubble fun.
> View attachment 2728741




Love both if them!! Congrats.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this little cutie at Dillards today  during the 50/40 clearance sale.
> 
> MK Sophie Cross body. Too stinking cute.
> View attachment 2728737
> 
> 
> And I also bought my first Dooney today. Also on sale, but at Belk. I love the color name for this bag. Bubble fun.
> View attachment 2728741


Be careful. You cant have just one dooney. Lol


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful! Congrats.
> 
> I've been watching this bag for awhile now.
> 
> I'm not sure what color to buy.


Thank you. Sent you a PM


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My Dooney Kingston Grey



Very nice


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Very nice



Thnk you


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> Both are so cute


 Thanks!  I agree, which is why they both came home with me, lol.  

Oh, and I see a typo above on the color name for the Dooney satchel.  It's Bubble Gum, not fun, lol.  Fat fingers on my phone.



abwd said:


> Love both if them!! Congrats.


 Me too!  Thanks!



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Be careful. You cant have just one dooney. Lol


 
LOL, so I've heard.  I would always look at this bag when I went to Dillards or Belk, so when it was on sale, I decided to go for it.


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thank you. Sent you a PM



Got it. I replied back.


----------



## abwd

Only my second MK bag.  This Selma was really beautiful and I tried to walk away... Clearly unsuccessfully.


----------



## oluchika

abwd said:


> Only my second MK bag.  This Selma was really beautiful and I tried to walk away... Clearly unsuccessfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2729920



I really want this bag, but the only places I have seen it sell it fp because it's new. Hoping i can hold out for it to go on sale.


----------



## abwd

Yes. I think it is new.  It came in a beautiful pinkish purple as well with silver hardware. Both were pretty. I am still debating about returning this one for the pink.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

abwd said:


> Only my second MK bag.  This Selma was really beautiful and I tried to walk away... Clearly unsuccessfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2729920





Congrats!  I love Selma and have *cough* a few.  I haven't noticed this quilted version though, very pretty.


Is it a canvas/fabric or leather?


----------



## jenn805

abwd said:


> Only my second MK bag.  This Selma was really beautiful and I tried to walk away... Clearly unsuccessfully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2729920



Very pretty,


----------



## abwd

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats!  I love Selma and have *cough* a few.  I haven't noticed this quilted version though, very pretty.
> 
> 
> Is it a canvas/fabric or leather?




Thanks. It is leather and smells yummy.  I keep sticking my head in the bag. Is that wrong?? LOL.


----------



## abwd

jenn805 said:


> Very pretty,




Thank you.  I have a weird thing about quilted leather bags that try to look like a Chanel. But this bag is so very MK, it doesn't feel like that.


----------



## jenn805

abwd said:


> Thank you.  I have a weird thing about quilted leather bags that try to look like a Chanel. But this bag is so very MK, it doesn't feel like that.



Ya, its really pretty, I want to see what the pink looks like
Did you get at a mk store?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

abwd said:


> Thanks. It is leather and smells yummy.  I keep sticking my head in the bag. Is that wrong?? LOL.





Ohhh, leather, cool!  


Not wrong at all.  I've been known to sniff my bags on occasion, lol.  Nothing like that leather smell....


----------



## abwd

jenn805 said:


> Ya, its really pretty, I want to see what the pink looks like
> Did you get at a mk store?




Yes. I went to the mall for birthday gifts and came back with a bag!! Ugh. Shame on me!!  I don't see the pink online in this style, but it was like a hot pink with purple undertones.


----------



## abwd

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Ohhh, leather, cool!
> 
> 
> Not wrong at all.  I've been known to sniff my bags on occasion, lol.  Nothing like that leather smell....




Some people are soothed by vacations, others jewelry. Me... Leather goods. LOL.


----------



## jenn805

abwd said:


> Yes. I went to the mall for birthday gifts and came back with a bag!! Ugh. Shame on me!!  I don't see the pink online in this style, but it was like a hot pink with purple undertones.



I will search and see if I can find it


----------



## jane

Just got my teal RM morning after mini bag. Also pictured, my MAM collection (wine, teal, emerald), all from 2008-2010


----------



## jenn805

jane said:


> Just got my teal RM morning after mini bag. Also pictured, my MAM collection (wine, teal, emerald), all from 2008-2010



Gorgeous I love the older rm bags


----------



## jane

They're the only ones worth having,  imo.  I'd Love to collect a couple more, in purple and brown.


----------



## jenn805

jane said:


> They're the only ones worth having,  imo.  I'd Love to collect a couple more, in purple and brown.



I agree, I had an old school matinee, but sold it, it was a little big for me
I would love to get a mini matinee


----------



## ArmyWife12

I have been on a ban since we moved to Texas last month. So I was pleasantly surprised when my hubby came home the other day with this beauty!! My new MK Camo Jet Set Tote!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney & Bourke Florentine Chelsea in chestnut.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Florentine Chelsea in chestnut.


I am allowing this brown. Lololol. Sexyyyyyyyy


----------



## CatePNW

ArmyWife12 said:


> I have been on a ban since we moved to Texas last month. So I was pleasantly surprised when my hubby came home the other day with this beauty!! My new MK Camo Jet Set Tote!!



How pretty, and very cool that he picked out camo for you!


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Florentine Chelsea in chestnut.



Ooh, so scrumptious!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I am allowing this brown. Lololol. Sexyyyyyyyy



   It looks almost crimson in certain light.      Thanks Boo!


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Ooh, so scrumptious!



Thanks, Cate!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> It looks almost crimson in certain light.      Thanks Boo!


I am still allowing.


----------



## ArmyWife12

CatePNW said:


> How pretty, and very cool that he picked out camo for you!



Thank you!


----------



## tannedsilk

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Florentine Chelsea in chestnut.



I'm sorry ma'am, I'm going to need you to STOP posting!  Thank you 

(OMG this is GORGEOUS!!) Congrats


----------



## MiaBorsa

tannedsilk said:


> I'm sorry ma'am, I'm going to need you to STOP posting!  Thank you
> 
> (OMG this is GORGEOUS!!) Congrats



   Thanks, girl.


----------



## middie girl

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Florentine Chelsea in chestnut.


This is so beautiful!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

middie girl said:


> This is so beautiful!!



Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new MK from the Macys March of Dimes sale (awesome deal!!) - Large Essex Satchel black w/ silver hadware. Love her - super soft and smells yummy!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, another Dooney.   (That's what you get for locking me out of FOS and doing away with PCE, Coach.  )   This is the Florentine "Buckley" bag in chestnut.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, another Dooney.   (That's what you get for locking me out of FOS and doing away with PCE, Coach.  )   This is the Florentine "Buckley" bag in chestnut.


Damnnnnnn woman. Hawwwt


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, another Dooney.   (That's what you get for locking me out of FOS and doing away with PCE, Coach.  )   This is the Florentine "Buckley" bag in chestnut.



She is gorgy. ..congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, another Dooney.   (That's what you get for locking me out of FOS and doing away with PCE, Coach.  )   This is the Florentine "Buckley" bag in chestnut.




That.Is.Gorgeous,  Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Damnnnnnn woman. Hawwwt





MKB0925 said:


> She is gorgy. ..congrats!





NutsAboutCoach said:


> That.Is.Gorgeous,  Congrats!



Thanks, y'all!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Well, I couldn't help myself. I went back to Belk to see if there were more colors of the Dooney Zip Zip Satchel still on sale. There were, and I came home with another color. 

Here is Miss Apple Green. She is too stinking cute! 
View attachment 2733768


----------



## jailnurse93

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, another Dooney.   (That's what you get for locking me out of FOS and doing away with PCE, Coach.  )   This is the Florentine "Buckley" bag in chestnut.



LOVE IT!  I loved this when I saw it on QVC!  You have the best taste in bags, MiaBorsa!


----------



## whateve

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I couldn't help myself. I went back to Belk to see if there were more colors of the Dooney Zip Zip Satchel still on sale. There were, and I came home with another color.
> 
> Here is Miss Apple Green. She is too stinking cute!
> View attachment 2733768


I love this color! This is the color I wish the lime duffle had been. She is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## jailnurse93

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I couldn't help myself. I went back to Belk to see if there were more colors of the Dooney Zip Zip Satchel still on sale. There were, and I came home with another color.
> 
> Here is Miss Apple Green. She is too stinking cute!
> View attachment 2733768



NICE.
Dooney leather--sigh!  I do love the name of this bag, Zip Zip.  LOL, sounds like a great name for a kitty too.


----------



## CatePNW

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, another Dooney.   (That's what you get for locking me out of FOS and doing away with PCE, Coach.  )   This is the Florentine "Buckley" bag in chestnut.


That leather looks rich!


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I couldn't help myself. I went back to Belk to see if there were more colors of the Dooney Zip Zip Satchel still on sale. There were, and I came home with another color.
> 
> Here is Miss Apple Green. She is too stinking cute!
> View attachment 2733768


I love this color.  I love this bag.  Must go examine the Dooney's at Macy's a bit more now.  My first one arrives tomorrow, it's not a zip zip, but that's one I plan to get some time.


----------



## coachgirl555

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, another Dooney.   (That's what you get for locking me out of FOS and doing away with PCE, Coach.  )   This is the Florentine "Buckley" bag in chestnut.



So pretty.. Congrats


----------



## coachgirl555

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I couldn't help myself. I went back to Belk to see if there were more colors of the Dooney Zip Zip Satchel still on sale. There were, and I came home with another color.
> 
> Here is Miss Apple Green. She is too stinking cute!
> View attachment 2733768



Very cute.. love the color


----------



## MiaBorsa

jailnurse93 said:


> LOVE IT!  I loved this when I saw it on QVC!  You have the best taste in bags, MiaBorsa!


  You are so nice.  Thank you.  




CatePNW said:


> That leather looks rich!


 Thanks, Cate!




coachgirl555 said:


> So pretty.. Congrats


  Thanks!


----------



## donnaoh

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, another Dooney.   (That's what you get for locking me out of FOS and doing away with PCE, Coach.  )   This is the Florentine "Buckley" bag in chestnut.


OH my! Another pretty bag choice!! I'll be in Vegas soon...hope they have this one in store for me to hold....


----------



## MiaBorsa

donnaoh said:


> OH my! Another pretty bag choice!! I'll be in Vegas soon...hope they have this one in store for me to hold....


  Hey Donna!   Thanks, I really love this one.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

This is one of my favorite purses.  My white DKNY N/S Shopper
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.  I have many DKNY bags.  They are all gorgeous and such great quality.   It really is an under appreciated brand.


----------



## bigal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, I couldn't help myself. I went back to Belk to see if there were more colors of the Dooney Zip Zip Satchel still on sale. There were, and I came home with another color.
> 
> Here is Miss Apple Green. She is too stinking cute!
> View attachment 2733768



This one really made me smile!   I love green.   Both of your new zip zip's are so cute and the look like a great size too!


----------



## oldbaglover

Pink Bon Bon said:


> This is one of my favorite purses.  My white DKNY N/S Shopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I have many DKNY bags.  They are all gorgeous and such great quality.   It really is an under appreciated brand.


That bag is really cute and so is your red dress!


----------



## CatePNW

Went to do research at Macy's and handbag area is a mess, nothing much new and exciting there.  Made my way through the clearance tables and could not leave this behind.  It was only $9 and I had to have it.  Meet my Betsey Johnson coin purse!


----------



## jenn805

CatePNW said:


> Went to do research at Macy's and handbag area is a mess, nothing much new and exciting there.  Made my way through the clearance tables and could not leave this behind.  It was only $9 and I had to have it.  Meet my Betsey Johnson coin purse!
> 
> View attachment 2734577



Adorable


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pink Bon Bon said:


> This is one of my favorite purses.  My white DKNY N/S Shopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2733928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I have many DKNY bags.  They are all gorgeous and such great quality.   It really is an under appreciated brand.




Pretty!  I really like the contrast with your dress.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> Went to do research at Macy's and handbag area is a mess, nothing much new and exciting there.  Made my way through the clearance tables and could not leave this behind.  It was only $9 and I had to have it.  Meet my Betsey Johnson coin purse!
> 
> View attachment 2734577




How cute is that?? Great price too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I really need to stay out of Dillards since I apparently have no will power at all. My local store has replenished their 30% clearance sections and I just had to come home with these two lovelies. For some reason I'm really liking this pebbled leather. 

Zip Zip Tote in Caramel
View attachment 2734616


Small Lexington Shopper in Aqua. My favorite color. 
View attachment 2734617


----------



## crazyforcoach09

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I really need to stay out of Dillards since I apparently have no will power at all. My local store has replenished their 30% clearance sections and I just had to come home with these two lovelies. For some reason I'm really liking this pebbled leather.
> 
> Zip Zip Tote in Caramel
> View attachment 2734616
> 
> 
> Small Lexington Shopper in Aqua. My favorite color.
> View attachment 2734617


I told you!!  You cant have just one. Lol


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I really need to stay out of Dillards since I apparently have no will power at all. My local store has replenished their 30% clearance sections and I just had to come home with these two lovelies. For some reason I'm really liking this pebbled leather.
> 
> Zip Zip Tote in Caramel
> View attachment 2734616
> 
> 
> Small Lexington Shopper in Aqua. My favorite color.
> View attachment 2734617


Oh my goodness, you are on a roll with Dooney!  My Macy's had a pathetic 30% clearancee section of very few Coach and Dooney items, but no good Dooneys!  I tried that zip zip satchel on and like it, I just wish the handles were a little longer.  But for the right price I could work them!


----------



## jenn805

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I really need to stay out of Dillards since I apparently have no will power at all. My local store has replenished their 30% clearance sections and I just had to come home with these two lovelies. For some reason I'm really liking this pebbled leather.
> 
> Zip Zip Tote in Caramel
> View attachment 2734616
> 
> 
> Small Lexington Shopper in Aqua. My favorite color.
> View attachment 2734617



Cute. Love the aqua


----------



## BeachBagGal

CatePNW said:


> Went to do research at Macy's and handbag area is a mess, nothing much new and exciting there.  Made my way through the clearance tables and could not leave this behind.  It was only $9 and I had to have it.  Meet my Betsey Johnson coin purse!
> 
> View attachment 2734577


Oh so darn cute!!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty!  I really like the contrast with your dress.



Thanks,  I appreciate it.    The great thing about this bag too is that it never gets dirty.   Nothing at all so far which is very surprising for a white bag.   I have not had to "baby" it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

CatePNW said:


> Went to do research at Macy's and handbag area is a mess, nothing much new and exciting there.  Made my way through the clearance tables and could not leave this behind.  It was only $9 and I had to have it.  Meet my Betsey Johnson coin purse!
> 
> View attachment 2734577



That is adorable!


----------



## ilikesunshine

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I really need to stay out of Dillards since I apparently have no will power at all. My local store has replenished their 30% clearance sections and I just had to come home with these two lovelies. For some reason I'm really liking this pebbled leather.
> 
> Zip Zip Tote in Caramel
> View attachment 2734616
> 
> 
> Small Lexington Shopper in Aqua. My favorite color.
> View attachment 2734617


 
I LOVE the Aqua and I tried on the Lexington Shopper and love how long the straps are...it makes it so comfortable.  I said it before and I'll say it again...I wish there was a Dillards in the NJ area!


----------



## CatePNW

My first Dooney, the Dillen 2 Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry, just unwrapped and fully stuffed.


----------



## whateve

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I really need to stay out of Dillards since I apparently have no will power at all. My local store has replenished their 30% clearance sections and I just had to come home with these two lovelies. For some reason I'm really liking this pebbled leather.
> 
> Zip Zip Tote in Caramel
> View attachment 2734616
> 
> 
> Small Lexington Shopper in Aqua. My favorite color.
> View attachment 2734617


I saw the Lexington Shopper in aqua at Macy's. I love the color too! I like the long straps too.

ETA: I know what you mean about pebbled leather. I used to hate it. Now I love it. I think when I hated it, it was poorly done.


----------



## MaryBel

CatePNW said:


> My first Dooney, the Dillen 2 Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry, just unwrapped and fully stuffed.
> 
> View attachment 2735590
> View attachment 2735591




She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## OllieO

CatePNW said:


> My first Dooney, the Dillen 2 Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry, just unwrapped and fully stuffed.
> 
> View attachment 2735590
> View attachment 2735591



Oh I love it!!  Such a pretty color!  Did you get it for $99?  I'm still loving my bubblegum Dooney, great bag!  Enjoy yours!!!


----------



## pbnjam

CatePNW said:


> My first Dooney, the Dillen 2 Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry, just unwrapped and fully stuffed.
> 
> View attachment 2735590
> View attachment 2735591


So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## CatePNW

OllieO said:


> Oh I love it!!  Such a pretty color!  Did you get it for $99?  I'm still loving my bubblegum Dooney, great bag!  Enjoy yours!!!



Thanks, everyone!  And yes, I got it for $99, couldn't resist at that price.  I saw a woman at Macy's today with the Bubblegum color of this same bag!  I wanted to go up to her and say "twins", but I refrained from doing so.


----------



## vesperholly

I never thought about Dooney bags (my local Macys has a really lame selection) but these ones are so cute! I love the shopper tote, especially the single opening and long handles. Coach is frustrating me because they hardly make any shoulder strap bags and if they do, they have multiple weird compartments. Time to check out D&B!


----------



## CatePNW

vesperholly said:


> I never thought about Dooney bags (my local Macys has a really lame selection) but these ones are so cute! I love the shopper tote, especially the single opening and long handles. Coach is frustrating me because they hardly make any shoulder strap bags and if they do, they have multiple weird compartments. Time to check out D&B!


If you by chance live near any Dooney outlets, go make friends in the Dooney forum and learn about their deals and how to order.  I don't live near any, so I shop the online outlet.  They have some beautiful bags for decent prices and if you can catch the sales, it's even better!


----------



## jenn805

CatePNW said:


> If you by chance live near any Dooney outlets, go make friends in the Dooney forum and learn about their deals and how to order.  I don't live near any, so I shop the online outlet.  They have some beautiful bags for decent prices and if you can catch the sales, it's even better!



What is the website for the dooney outlet?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> What is the website for the dooney outlet?


No


----------



## vesperholly

CatePNW said:


> If you by chance live near any Dooney outlets, go make friends in the Dooney forum and learn about their deals and how to order.  I don't live near any, so I shop the online outlet.  They have some beautiful bags for decent prices and if you can catch the sales, it's even better!



Sadly, no outlet near me for miles and miles! What's the outlet site please?


----------



## abwd

ArmyWife12 said:


> I have been on a ban since we moved to Texas last month. So I was pleasantly surprised when my hubby came home the other day with this beauty!! My new MK Camo Jet Set Tote!!




So cute!! I was eying this at the store. Congrats!


----------



## abwd

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Florentine Chelsea in chestnut.




Gorgeous!! Congrats. I am a glass of wine away from pressing "buy" for this Chelsea in the nubuck. I love it.


----------



## abwd

BeachBagGal said:


> My new MK from the Macys March of Dimes sale (awesome deal!!) - Large Essex Satchel black w/ silver hadware. Love her - super soft and smells yummy!!!




Very pretty. Congrats.  Glad to know I am not the only bag sniffer.

The MK bags smell much nicer than Coach. Not sure why, but I LOVE the smell of new leather.


----------



## abwd

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, another Dooney.   (That's what you get for locking me out of FOS and doing away with PCE, Coach.  )   This is the Florentine "Buckley" bag in chestnut.




Thus is absolutely TDF!! Can I ask where you found it? Wow. Congrats!!


----------



## CatePNW

vesperholly said:


> Sadly, no outlet near me for miles and miles! What's the outlet site please?


I was told that I Love Dooney is an official outlet sales site for Dooney & Bourke.  They have their own site, and also a store front on eBay and Amazon under the same name.  

Here are the links:

I Love Dooney

eBay

Amazon

I ordered mine from the Amazon store front and paid with Amazon gift card credit.


----------



## CatePNW

abwd said:


> Very pretty. Congrats.  Glad to know I am not the only bag sniffer.
> 
> The MK bags smell much nicer than Coach. Not sure why, but I LOVE the smell of new leather.


No, are not the only sniffer!  My Madison Silt Hobo is my most leathery smelling bag.  OMG, I always try to get a whiff of it when I get near it or go inside it....LOL!


----------



## Kdisaster

Recently purchased RM Mini Affair and LV Cles in DE.... Coach has nothing I like at the moment.... 




I am loving how much stuff I can put in the Mini Affair!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

abwd said:


> Thus is absolutely TDF!! Can I ask where you found it? Wow. Congrats!!



I bought it from the Westchester Dooney Boutique store in White Plains NY.   The bag is also available on Dooney.com.   Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> My first Dooney, the Dillen 2 Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry, just unwrapped and fully stuffed.
> 
> View attachment 2735590
> View attachment 2735591




That's cute!  How do you like it?  I looked at those online on qvc. Congrats on your first Dooney.


----------



## CatePNW

NutsAboutCoach said:


> That's cute!  How do you like it?  I looked at those online on qvc. Congrats on your first Dooney.


I only carried it yesterday, but really like it so far.  Those two front pockets are not the easiest to get into since they follow the curve of the bag around the side.  That is no big deal though, I didn't even put anything in them.  I'm loving the Croco zip zips and a 1975 Signature Satchel now.


----------



## abwd

CatePNW said:


> My first Dooney, the Dillen 2 Double Pocket Satchel in Cranberry, just unwrapped and fully stuffed.
> 
> View attachment 2735590
> View attachment 2735591




Love the color. Just gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## Nymeria1

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Florentine Chelsea in chestnut.



This is a gorgeous bag; don't own any Dooneys but Love the leather and color on this one!


----------



## Nymeria1

ArmyWife12 said:


> I have been on a ban since we moved to Texas last month. So I was pleasantly surprised when my hubby came home the other day with this beauty!! My new MK Camo Jet Set Tote!!



I saw this bag recently at the MK store and loved it!  Congrats to your husband on such a great choice!


----------



## ArmyWife12

Nymeria1 said:


> I saw this bag recently at the MK store and loved it!  Congrats to your husband on such a great choice!



Thank you!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CatePNW said:


> I only carried it yesterday, but really like it so far.  Those two front pockets are not the easiest to get into since they follow the curve of the bag around the side.  That is no big deal though, I didn't even put anything in them.  I'm loving the Croco zip zips and a 1975 Signature Satchel now.





Thanks for your view on the bag.  It sure is a pretty one.  I probably wouldn't use the pockets either.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Nymeria1 said:


> This is a gorgeous bag; don't own any Dooneys but Love the leather and color on this one!



Thanks!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ilikesunshine said:


> I LOVE the Aqua and I tried on the Lexington Shopper and love how long the straps are...it makes it so comfortable.  I said it before and I'll say it again...I wish there was a Dillards in the NJ area!



Thanks!  I love the aqua too. My favorite color family. I saw there is a larger version of this bag as well. I may have to look in to that one as well.  I like the long straps too. Sometimes you just need a shoulder bag for hands free. 




whateve said:


> I saw the Lexington Shopper in aqua at Macy's. I love the color too! I like the long straps too.
> 
> ETA: I know what you mean about pebbled leather. I used to hate it. Now I love it. I think when I hated it, it was poorly done.



Thanks!  I think it's the texture of the pebbled leather I like. I feel like it's not quite as delicate as the smoother leathers.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

oldbaglover said:


> That bag is really cute and so is your red dress!




Thank you, that was very kind of you.   I appreciate it!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney & Bourke Gretta Signature Gretchen hobo and wristlet.


----------



## abwd

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Gretta Signature Gretchen hobo and wristlet.




Very nice!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Gretta Signature Gretchen hobo and wristlet.


 
you know I like it MB


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Dillards clearance, oh how I heart you. Scored my newest MK Selma for  65% off. 

MK Selma in Vanilla Mono with brown leather trim. 
View attachment 2739611


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

The UPS man brought me a goodie today from QVC. I added another Dooney to my collection. 
View attachment 2741364

View attachment 2741366


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> The UPS man brought me a goodie today from QVC. I added another Dooney to my collection.
> View attachment 2741364
> 
> View attachment 2741366


Love this!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Dillards clearance, oh how I heart you. Scored my newest MK Selma for  65% off.
> 
> MK Selma in Vanilla Mono with brown leather trim.
> View attachment 2739611


I love MK! Nice bag!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Gretta Signature Gretchen hobo and wristlet.


Very pretty!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Went to lunch with my hubby, on his lunch break...I told him I just want to look in the Kate Spade store around the corner.  I've never been before! I saw this cute Saffiano leather, Cedar Street Maise purse in emperor Blue, I told him I was just looking , but my hubby knows me too well! He knew i loved it! As I was putting it back on the shelf, telling him I would wait for a sale,  he told the SA, "We'll take the Blue one!" Who was I to argue with such a sweet man?  The SA took 15% off because I'm a teacher! 
 It looks huge in this pic! It's smaller than a Reg. Preston but bigger than the Mini Preston! I love the size!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Thatsmypurse said:


> Went to lunch with my hubby, on his lunch break...I told him I just want to look in the Kate Spade store around the corner.  I've never been before! I saw this cute Saffiano leather, Cedar Street Maise purse in emperor Blue, I told him I was just looking , but my hubby knows me too well! He knew i loved it! As I was putting it back on the shelf, telling him I would wait for a sale,  he told the SA, "We'll take the Blue one!" Who was I to argue with such a sweet man?  The SA took 15% off because I'm a teacher!
> It looks huge in this pic! It's smaller than a Reg. Preston but bigger than the Mini Preston! I love the size!


Wow, dont you love it when hubby's support our addictions! I've seen this in person...great color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

ilikesunshine said:


> Wow, dont you love it when hubby's support our addictions! I've seen this in person...great color!


Thanks! Yes, my hubby is great ...I really didn't expect him to buy it! I love the color too! Picture doesn't do it justice! It really does match most if my clothes too! I guess it's like jeans...goes with almost everything !


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Thatsmypurse said:


> Went to lunch with my hubby, on his lunch break...I told him I just want to look in the Kate Spade store around the corner.  I've never been before! I saw this cute Saffiano leather, Cedar Street Maise purse in emperor Blue, I told him I was just looking , but my hubby knows me too well! He knew i loved it! As I was putting it back on the shelf, telling him I would wait for a sale,  he told the SA, "We'll take the Blue one!" Who was I to argue with such a sweet man?  The SA took 15% off because I'm a teacher!
> It looks huge in this pic! It's smaller than a Reg. Preston but bigger than the Mini Preston! I love the size!




What a fun hubby you have.   Great color and size.   Enjoy your new addition!


----------



## Iamminda

Thatsmypurse said:


> Went to lunch with my hubby, on his lunch break...I told him I just want to look in the Kate Spade store around the corner.  I've never been before! I saw this cute Saffiano leather, Cedar Street Maise purse in emperor Blue, I told him I was just looking , but my hubby knows me too well! He knew i loved it! As I was putting it back on the shelf, telling him I would wait for a sale,  he told the SA, "We'll take the Blue one!" Who was I to argue with such a sweet man?  The SA took 15% off because I'm a teacher!
> It looks huge in this pic! It's smaller than a Reg. Preston but bigger than the Mini Preston! I love the size!


That blue is stunning!  What a sweet husband you have!  Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Went to lunch with my hubby, on his lunch break...I told him I just want to look in the Kate Spade store around the corner.  I've never been before! I saw this cute Saffiano leather, Cedar Street Maise purse in emperor Blue, I told him I was just looking , but my hubby knows me too well! He knew i loved it! As I was putting it back on the shelf, telling him I would wait for a sale,  he told the SA, "We'll take the Blue one!" Who was I to argue with such a sweet man?  The SA took 15% off because I'm a teacher!
> It looks huge in this pic! It's smaller than a Reg. Preston but bigger than the Mini Preston! I love the size!




What a sweet DH!  Love the blue-cute bag. Congrats!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Iamminda said:


> That blue is stunning!  What a sweet husband you have!  Enjoy your new bag.





Pink Bon Bon said:


> What a fun hubby you have.   Great color and size.   Enjoy your new addition!



Thanks Ladies!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thatsmypurse said:


> Went to lunch with my hubby, on his lunch break...I told him I just want to look in the Kate Spade store around the corner.  I've never been before! I saw this cute Saffiano leather, Cedar Street Maise purse in emperor Blue, I told him I was just looking , but my hubby knows me too well! He knew i loved it! As I was putting it back on the shelf, telling him I would wait for a sale,  he told the SA, "We'll take the Blue one!" Who was I to argue with such a sweet man?  The SA took 15% off because I'm a teacher!
> It looks huge in this pic! It's smaller than a Reg. Preston but bigger than the Mini Preston! I love the size!


Congrats. Niceeee color


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thanks C! Did your package come yesterday?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Thatsmypurse said:


> Love this!


 


Thatsmypurse said:


> I love MK! Nice bag!


 
Thanks!  Both bags are very different, but I love them both.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a sweet DH!  Love the blue-cute bag. Congrats!!


Thank You! He's a keeper!


----------



## whateve

Thatsmypurse said:


> Went to lunch with my hubby, on his lunch break...I told him I just want to look in the Kate Spade store around the corner.  I've never been before! I saw this cute Saffiano leather, Cedar Street Maise purse in emperor Blue, I told him I was just looking , but my hubby knows me too well! He knew i loved it! As I was putting it back on the shelf, telling him I would wait for a sale,  he told the SA, "We'll take the Blue one!" Who was I to argue with such a sweet man?  The SA took 15% off because I'm a teacher!
> It looks huge in this pic! It's smaller than a Reg. Preston but bigger than the Mini Preston! I love the size!


I love the color! Your DH is fantastic! If my husband did something like that I would probably die from shock.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

whateve said:


> I love the color! Your DH is fantastic! If my husband did something like that I would probably die from shock.


Lol!!!


----------



## princess_xoxo

My new Longchamp purchases!


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

Any love for Harvey's Seatbelt Bags? These are from their new Disney BFF line. I got the Medium Streamlined Crossbody Tote and Full Size Wallet:


----------



## abwd

Thatsmypurse said:


> Went to lunch with my hubby, on his lunch break...I told him I just want to look in the Kate Spade store around the corner.  I've never been before! I saw this cute Saffiano leather, Cedar Street Maise purse in emperor Blue, I told him I was just looking , but my hubby knows me too well! He knew i loved it! As I was putting it back on the shelf, telling him I would wait for a sale,  he told the SA, "We'll take the Blue one!" Who was I to argue with such a sweet man?  The SA took 15% off because I'm a teacher!
> It looks huge in this pic! It's smaller than a Reg. Preston but bigger than the Mini Preston! I love the size!




What am awesome husband and just beautiful bag.  The color is stunning and from your description, the size looks perfect!!


----------



## momtok

These are from two weeks ago ... one of the last days before school started for daughter.  We hit our nearest "really big" mall for a family shopping day. (Yeah, hubby too ... he actually likes these big excursions.)

Daughter got a pair of knee high UGGS, something she's desperately wanted ever since her feet finally stopped being so ... errr ... tiny.  She's very petite for her age.

And meeeee ...  ... I got ....
... Another Idylle cles LV (why does _no one_ else make a small, _extra-flexible_ zipped pouch in these proportions? .. believe me, I've looked.)
... Burberry Haymarket crossbody.
... Two Coach keyrings ... couldn't resist the apple, and the pouch is perfect in size.
... Swarovski red/orange koi-like fishy charm for on my aurore speedy.  I wanted something cute and sparkly, but not overpowering.  Cutest darn thing.  The red/orange blend better if I'm not the one taking the picture.


----------



## whateve

momtok said:


> These are from two weeks ago ... one of the last days before school started for daughter.  We hit our nearest "really big" mall for a family shopping day. (Yeah, hubby too ... he actually likes these big excursions.)
> 
> Daughter got a pair of knee high UGGS, something she's desperately wanted ever since her feet finally stopped being so ... errr ... tiny.  She's very petite for her age.
> 
> And meeeee ...  ... I got ....
> ... Another Idylle cles LV (why does _no one_ else make a small, _extra-flexible_ zipped pouch in these proportions? .. believe me, I've looked.)
> ... Burberry Haymarket crossbody.
> ... Two Coach keyrings ... couldn't resist the apple, and the pouch is perfect in size.
> ... Swarovski red/orange koi-like fishy charm for on my aurore speedy.  I wanted something cute and sparkly, but not overpowering.  Cutest darn thing.  The red/orange blend better if I'm not the one taking the picture.


I almost bought that same Swarovski koi! Now that I see your picture, I regret leaving it behind. I didn't see it the last time I was at a Swarovski store. I actually was planning on getting it if it was still there.

My girls had small feet too. All the other girls were wearing adult sizes way before they could. They wore toddler sizes until about 4th grade, if I remember correctly. Now that they are grown up, one wears a size 5 and the other a 6. Tell her congratulations from me for her first pair of knee-high Uggs. I love Uggs. It is hard to get me out of them in the winter.


----------



## Iamminda

momtok said:


> These are from two weeks ago ... one of the last days before school started for daughter.  We hit our nearest "really big" mall for a family shopping day. (Yeah, hubby too ... he actually likes these big excursions.)
> 
> Daughter got a pair of knee high UGGS, something she's desperately wanted ever since her feet finally stopped being so ... errr ... tiny.  She's very petite for her age.
> 
> And meeeee ...  ... I got ....
> ... Another Idylle cles LV (why does _no one_ else make a small, _extra-flexible_ zipped pouch in these proportions? .. believe me, I've looked.)
> ... Burberry Haymarket crossbody.
> ... Two Coach keyrings ... couldn't resist the apple, and the pouch is perfect in size.
> ... Swarovski red/orange koi-like fishy charm for on my aurore speedy.  I wanted something cute and sparkly, but not overpowering.  Cutest darn thing.  The red/orange blend better if I'm not the one taking the picture.


Very nice items.  I love that aurore color --  would love a lumineuse pm in that color.


----------



## momtok

whateve said:


> I almost bought that same Swarovski koi! Now that I see your picture, I regret leaving it behind. I didn't see it the last time I was at a Swarovski store. I actually was planning on getting it if it was still there.



Ha!!!  It's cute, isn't it? Especially in person.  My photography skills leave a lot to be desired.  They make a blue one too --- I just don't have a bag to put it on.     And have you seen the little red crab?    They have the fishies on the Swarovski website, or at least they did as of a couple weeks ago.  Maybe you could order it from there?  Since you've already seen it in person?



> My girls had small feet too. All the other girls were wearing adult sizes way before they could. They wore toddler sizes until about 4th grade, if I remember correctly. Now that they are grown up, one wears a size 5 and the other a 6. Tell her congratulations from me for her first pair of knee-high Uggs. I love Uggs. It is hard to get me out of them in the winter.



Yep, our daughter finally reached children's size 1 or 2 (depending on the cut) in fifth grade.  As I'm sure you too can attest, it was often quite a trick to find shoes that looked mature enough, but were still small enough to fit her.  Same with clothes (our daughter clings to that 3% line on the pediatric charts).  The Uggs are an exercise in willpower for her --- they're technically for her October birhday, so she can't wear them just yet.  They sit in her bedroom to taunt her.


----------



## momtok

Iamminda said:


> Very nice items.  I love that aurore color --  would love a lumineuse pm in that color.



Thank you.    Yeah, I love the aurore too.  I'm always scared of trying to pull off too bright of colors, but the aurore is just muted enough.


----------



## flik

princess_xoxo said:


> My new Longchamp purchases!
> View attachment 2742300



Very nice. I got my first Le pliage medium tote, cosmetic case & coin case in paper on Bloomingdale's clearance. Enjoy!


----------



## abwd

momtok said:


> These are from two weeks ago ... one of the last days before school started for daughter.  We hit our nearest "really big" mall for a family shopping day. (Yeah, hubby too ... he actually likes these big excursions.)
> 
> Daughter got a pair of knee high UGGS, something she's desperately wanted ever since her feet finally stopped being so ... errr ... tiny.  She's very petite for her age.
> 
> And meeeee ...  ... I got ....
> ... Another Idylle cles LV (why does _no one_ else make a small, _extra-flexible_ zipped pouch in these proportions? .. believe me, I've looked.)
> ... Burberry Haymarket crossbody.
> ... Two Coach keyrings ... couldn't resist the apple, and the pouch is perfect in size.
> ... Swarovski red/orange koi-like fishy charm for on my aurore speedy.  I wanted something cute and sparkly, but not overpowering.  Cutest darn thing.  The red/orange blend better if I'm not the one taking the picture.




Beautiful haul!!! I love everything! Congrats to your daughter.  Mine is in the fifth grade and still wearing a 6x and size 13 shoe. It is very hard finding age appropriate styles when you are petite!!


----------



## nerual13

My ONLY non-Coach bag (unless you count crappy low budget Old Navy type stuff, which I don't)...

Kate Spade Hobo in a lovely (almost) Tiffany Blue, with matching wallet.


----------



## momtok

abwd said:


> Beautiful haul!!! I love everything! Congrats to your daughter.  Mine is in the fifth grade and still wearing a 6x and size 13 shoe. It is very hard finding age appropriate styles when you are petite!!



Thank you!  
Yep, and then when they're actually interested in 'girly' things like clothes and shoes, ... oy.  Whenever we pass a shoe department, our daughter will see a pair of heels and squeal, "Heels!  Oooooh, I love these!"  I always have a one word, joking reply for her. ----- "Grow!"


----------



## tonij2000

nerual13 said:


> My ONLY non-Coach bag (unless you count crappy low budget Old Navy type stuff, which I don't)...
> 
> Kate Spade Hobo in a lovely (almost) Tiffany Blue, with matching wallet.



Pretty color!


----------



## Iamminda

nerual13 said:


> My ONLY non-Coach bag (unless you count crappy low budget Old Navy type stuff, which I don't)...
> 
> Kate Spade Hobo in a lovely (almost) Tiffany Blue, with matching wallet.


That blue is so pretty.


----------



## nerual13

Iamminda said:


> That blue is so pretty.



Yep, my accidental purse  I wanted a zip wallet and nothing in the Coach line was doing it for me, so I was browsing other designers. I went to the Kate Spade near me to see it. Of COURSE there was a 25% off the whole store when I got there and then I put the bag on my shoulder. Done deal at that point, I actually carried it from April to about a week ago, which is pretty consistent for me!


----------



## whateve

nerual13 said:


> My ONLY non-Coach bag (unless you count crappy low budget Old Navy type stuff, which I don't)...
> 
> Kate Spade Hobo in a lovely (almost) Tiffany Blue, with matching wallet.


I love this color! Is it comfortable on your shoulder? I bought a few Kate Spades a few years ago, then had to sell them because the rolled straps hurt my shoulder. Since then, I've been afraid to buy any bags. I don't have a store near me so I have to order without trying them on first. I have a coated canvas tote I use for books and a few accessories. I love the colors they have and am often tempted.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Any love for Harvey's Seatbelt Bags? These are from their new Disney BFF line. I got the Medium Streamlined Crossbody Tote and Full Size Wallet:


Very cute ! These would be perfect for ME to take to work...at Preschool! I'm sure my kiddies would love it, enjoy your fun bags!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

princess_xoxo said:


> My new Longchamp purchases!
> View attachment 2742300


Very nice! I'm embarrassed to say , I never heard of this brand.



momtok said:


> These are from two weeks ago ... one of the last days before school started for daughter.  We hit our nearest "really big" mall for a family shopping day. (Yeah, hubby too ... he actually likes these big excursions.)
> 
> Daughter got a pair of knee high UGGS, something she's desperately wanted ever since her feet finally stopped being so ... errr ... tiny.  She's very petite for her age.
> 
> And meeeee ...  ... I got ....
> ... Another Idylle cles LV (why does _no one_ else make a small, _extra-flexible_ zipped pouch in these proportions? .. believe me, I've looked.)
> ... Burberry Haymarket crossbody.
> ... Two Coach keyrings ... couldn't resist the apple, and the pouch is perfect in size.
> ... Swarovski red/orange koi-like fishy charm for on my aurore speedy.  I wanted something cute and sparkly, but not overpowering.  Cutest darn thing.  The red/orange blend better if I'm not the one taking the picture.



Really nice haul! I love the fishy! I'm a sucker for something something bright and shiny! That's such a sweet story about your daughter, tell her congrats...and rock those boots girl!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

nerual13 said:


> My ONLY non-Coach bag (unless you count crappy low budget Old Navy type stuff, which I don't)...
> 
> Kate Spade Hobo in a lovely (almost) Tiffany Blue, with matching wallet.


Pretty color and shape! I would still wear that color on the Fall too! I love Kate Spade bags! I can't believe it took me this long to purchase one! I don't think they were on my radar! Now that they are...I'm in trouble!!!


----------



## Kitts

nerual13 said:


> My ONLY non-Coach bag (unless you count crappy low budget Old Navy type stuff, which I don't)...
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade Hobo in a lovely (almost) Tiffany Blue, with matching wallet.




Very pretty!!! Is the handle flat? It looks like a flat handle instead of the rolled handles her bags usually have.

Does it have an outside zip or open pocket in the back? Thanks!


----------



## whateve

This is my new Henri Bendel No. 7 quilted camera bag. I'm a sucker for this leather. It's my third item from this line. It is nappa lamb and is so soft. I love the swirl quilting pattern too! I picked silver hardware over gold because the lining was a prettier color - purple!


----------



## nerual13

whateve said:


> I love this color! Is it comfortable on your shoulder? I bought a few Kate Spades a few years ago, then had to sell them because the rolled straps hurt my shoulder. Since then, I've been afraid to buy any bags. I don't have a store near me so I have to order without trying them on first. I have a coated canvas tote I use for books and a few accessories. I love the colors they have and am often tempted.



This bag may be the most comfortable bag I've ever carried! It has a flat strap and sits really well as a shoulder bag. Hold my full size iPad too, along with everything else I carry around. It comes with a cross body strap, but I never use that. But yes, super great as a shoulder tote.


----------



## nerual13

Kitts said:


> Very pretty!!! Is the handle flat? It looks like a flat handle instead of the rolled handles her bags usually have.
> 
> Does it have an outside zip or open pocket in the back? Thanks!



No outside pocket, two open pockets inside. Handle is flat and super comfy. Also comes with cross body strap in matching leather. My hunt is to find a Coach version I find as comfy


----------



## whateve

nerual13 said:


> No outside pocket, two open pockets inside. Handle is flat and super comfy. Also comes with cross body strap in matching leather. My hunt is to find a Coach version I find as comfy


The absolutely most comfortable Coach straps are on the Parker collection from the 2009, followed closely by the first and second generation Kristin hobos, but not third generation. These are probably the most comfortable straps made by any company ever.

I find the 2008 Bleecker haversack super comfortable to carry. The Legacy duffle and Madison Isabelle have comfortable straps. Most vintage with the buckle-on type straps are comfortable but some of the bags' weight make them cut into your shoulder.


----------



## MKB0925

nerual13 said:


> My ONLY non-Coach bag (unless you count crappy low budget Old Navy type stuff, which I don't)...
> 
> Kate Spade Hobo in a lovely (almost) Tiffany Blue, with matching wallet.



Love this hobo and the color!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

whateve said:


> This is my new Henri Bendel No. 7 quilted camera bag. I'm a sucker for this leather. It's my third item from this line. It is nappa lamb and is so soft. I love the swirl quilting pattern too! I picked silver hardware over gold because the lining was a prettier color - purple!


That is Beautiful Whateve! I love those swirls too! Not sure if I would like gold hardware on that bag! I like the silver!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> This is my new Henri Bendel No. 7 quilted camera bag. I'm a sucker for this leather. It's my third item from this line. It is nappa lamb and is so soft. I love the swirl quilting pattern too! I picked silver hardware over gold because the lining was a prettier color - purple!


So pretty! I love Henri Bendel!


----------



## whateve

Thatsmypurse said:


> That is Beautiful Whateve! I love those swirls too! Not sure if I would like gold hardware on that bag! I like the silver!


Thank you!


BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty! I love Henri Bendel!


Me too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Did a little lunchtime power shopping at Belk today and got a MK Aqua Zip Top Tote for 40% off. Yes please! 
View attachment 2746719

View attachment 2746720


----------



## MaryBel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little lunchtime power shopping at Belk today and got a MK Aqua Zip Top Tote for 40% off. Yes please!
> View attachment 2746719
> 
> View attachment 2746720




Congrats! 
Don't you love this color? I did a pre-sale for the Hamilton and matching wallet at Macy's. Can't wait for next wed to pick them up.


----------



## pbnjam

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little lunchtime power shopping at Belk today and got a MK Aqua Zip Top Tote for 40% off. Yes please!
> View attachment 2746719
> 
> View attachment 2746720


Love this color! Congrats.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MaryBel said:


> Congrats!
> Don't you love this color? I did a pre-sale for the Hamilton and matching wallet at Macy's. Can't wait for next wed to pick them up.





Thanks, MB!  I do like this color.  I've been looking at this tote since they came out but didn't want to pay full price.  So glad I waited, and so glad I stopped in at Belk today, lol.  I can't wait to see pics of your Hamilton and wallet.  I have a **cough** few **cough** Hamiltons myself, lol. Not Aqua though. 



pbnjam said:


> Love this color! Congrats.





Thanks!  Me too!


----------



## Iamminda

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little lunchtime power shopping at Belk today and got a MK Aqua Zip Top Tote for 40% off. Yes please!
> View attachment 2746719
> 
> View attachment 2746720


That is so pretty!   I am kind of interested in this style.


----------



## melissatrv

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little lunchtime power shopping at Belk today and got a MK Aqua Zip Top Tote for 40% off. Yes please!
> View attachment 2746719
> 
> View attachment 2746720




Just love the Aqua color!  And what a great deal!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My brand new Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAB in Tawny/LG hw. Love this bag and got a really great deal! She is all conditioned, sprayed, and loaded and ready to go!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeachBagGal said:


> My brand new Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAB in Tawny/LG hw. Love this bag and got a really great deal! She is all conditioned, sprayed, and loaded and ready to go!



Love it!   Such a gorgeous color.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Love it!   Such a gorgeous color.


Thanks! I can't wait to use her today!


----------



## BeachBagGal

I also got this Rebecca Minkoff leather Cory pouch. Love!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> I also got this Rebecca Minkoff leather Cory pouch. Love!


Whoops! Here are the pix.


----------



## paula3boys

Loving my raspberry E/W Hamilton (matching wallet isn't new though)


----------



## vesperholly

BeachBagGal said:


> My brand new Rebecca Minkoff Mini MAB in Tawny/LG hw. Love this bag and got a really great deal! She is all conditioned, sprayed, and loaded and ready to go!



Pretty - my kind of neutral! Do you have a pic with your stuff loaded? I am curious to see how things fit in a mini MAB


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Iamminda said:


> That is so pretty!   I am kind of interested in this style.


Thanks!  This is a great style for running errands or a day shopping.  Easy to carry.



melissatrv said:


> Just love the Aqua color!  And what a great deal!


Thanks!  I love this color too.  I'm so glad I waited.  I came very close to getting this bag when it first came out.  40% off is much better than full price, lol.


----------



## jenn805

BeachBagGal said:


> Whoops! Here are the pix.



Cute, I love RM bags


----------



## jenn805

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2747707
> 
> Loving my raspberry E/W Hamilton (matching wallet isn't new though)



Love both, pink is my favorite


----------



## BeachBagGal

vesperholly said:


> Pretty - my kind of neutral! Do you have a pic with your stuff loaded? I am curious to see how things fit in a mini MAB


I have in her: Coach dbl zip wristlet, Coach Slim zip wallet, make-up case, 2 RM Cory pouches, RL sunglass case (bulky). In pockets: phone, anti-bac, gum, keys, misc. There is still plenty of room in there. I just realized there's no color in my  accessories LOL whoops. She fits a lot, opens wide and is very easy to find things. Not a black hole like some of my other bags can be. There are also metal feet on the bottom. I got a great deal on her on Bluefly - $150 (including shipping & tax)!!! Today was the 1st time using here and I'm really loving! It is the perfect neutral - the color looks better than my photos. Hope that helps!


----------



## BeachBagGal

jenn805 said:


> Cute, I love RM bags


Me too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little lunchtime power shopping at Belk today and got a MK Aqua Zip Top Tote for 40% off. Yes please!
> View attachment 2746719
> 
> View attachment 2746720


I love Aqua!!! Great color to own!


----------



## jenn805

Small D&B florentine satchel in ocean


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Small D&B florentine satchel in ocean


 

Congrats - remember what I told you about Dooney and Lay's - they one in the SAME!!!!!!!


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats - remember what I told you about Dooney and Lay's - they one in the SAME!!!!!!!



Yes they are, I cant wait for my others to arrive : )


----------



## MKB0925

jenn805 said:


> Small D&B florentine satchel in ocean



She is so pretty...congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

jenn805 said:


> Small D&B florentine satchel in ocean


Love both purchases! They are gorgeous!


----------



## jenn805

MKB0925 said:


> She is so pretty...congrats!



Thanks


----------



## jenn805

pbnjam said:


> Love both purchases! They are gorgeous!



Thsnk you


----------



## phoxxy

jenn805 said:


> Small D&B florentine satchel in ocean




Jenn, she is pretty. Is she heavy? I love Dooney, but in the past they were some heavy bags.


----------



## jenn805

phoxxy said:


> Jenn, she is pretty. Is she heavy? I love Dooney, but in the past they were some heavy bags.



Not to heavy. I ordered another one in the mini size also


----------



## crystal-d

jenn805 said:


> Small D&B florentine satchel in ocean




So pretty!


----------



## crystal-d

BeachBagGal said:


> Whoops! Here are the pix.




Cute pouch


----------



## jenn805

crystal-d said:


> So pretty!



Thank u : )


----------



## vesperholly

BeachBagGal said:


> I have in her: Coach dbl zip wristlet, Coach Slim zip wallet, make-up case, 2 RM Cory pouches, RL sunglass case (bulky). In pockets: phone, anti-bac, gum, keys, misc. There is still plenty of room in there. I just realized there's no color in my  accessories LOL whoops. She fits a lot, opens wide and is very easy to find things. Not a black hole like some of my other bags can be. There are also metal feet on the bottom. I got a great deal on her on Bluefly - $150 (including shipping & tax)!!! Today was the 1st time using here and I'm really loving! It is the perfect neutral - the color looks better than my photos. Hope that helps!



Thanks, that looks awesome! Perfect size  I have such a hard time finding true medium bags - seems like everything is squashed or cavernous. Not sure if I could switch to being a hand carrier but those RM bags are so nice looking. Amazing price too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

vesperholly said:


> Thanks, that looks awesome! Perfect size  I have such a hard time finding true medium bags - seems like everything is squashed or cavernous. Not sure if I could switch to being a hand carrier but those RM bags are so nice looking. Amazing price too!


Yeah, honestly I'm not a big satchel person myself. I'm just becoming one with satchels lol. I love the look of a satchel and will carry it like that for shorter periods of time. I do need the option of having a shoulder strap. The shoulder strap is thick and sits comfortably on my shoulder and stays on (so far  lol). I wish the strap would adjust in length, but it still works for me. I think if you're never gonna to carry her as a satchel then this probably wouldn't be the bag for you since that is part of the appeal. I had been contemplating a MAM for awhile and when I saw that price I jumped. I've been enjoying her so far!


----------



## jenn805

Small Florentine in salmon 
Twist strap hobo baby pink


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Small Florentine in salmon
> Twist strap hobo baby pink


 

BEAUTIES!!!!!!! Congrats


----------



## ilikesunshine

jenn805 said:


> Small Florentine in salmon
> Twist strap hobo baby pink


 
Man, I like that Hobo!!  It keeps grabbing my attention


----------



## jenn805

ilikesunshine said:


> Man, I like that Hobo!!  It keeps grabbing my attention



Thank you : )


----------



## Coconut lover

jenn805 said:


> Small Florentine in salmon
> Twist strap hobo baby pink


 
Nice! I love the colors! I wish all their bags used the duck logo (or small lettering)  instead of the metal plates.


----------



## carterazo

Got this beauty a while ago.  Lover her size and color.  MK satchel in sapphire.


----------



## nerual13

jenn805 said:


> Small Florentine in salmon
> Twist strap hobo baby pink



LOVE these, those colors are so great!


----------



## CatePNW

jenn805 said:


> Small Florentine in salmon
> Twist strap hobo baby pink



Cotton Candy!  



carterazo said:


> Got this beauty a while ago.  Lover her size and color.  MK satchel in sapphire.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2752992



I like so many of the MK bags I see on here, but so far I haven't found one I like when I see them in person.  One of these days though!


----------



## jenn805

nerual13 said:


> LOVE these, those colors are so great!



Thank you


----------



## Bisoux78

Chloe Medium Paraty in Navy Blue


----------



## crazyforcoach09

My new gals
Brown Tomorrow and Marine Dooney Florentine Clayton


----------



## whateve

Bisoux78 said:


> Chloe Medium Paraty in Navy Blue


Gorgeous color!


----------



## whateve

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My new gals
> Brown Tomorrow and Marine Dooney Florentine Clayton


Cute jeans pockets!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

whateve said:


> Cute jeans pockets!


 

Thank I like Clayton alot - reminds me of Lindsey with pockets and MORE weight


----------



## CeeBe

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My new gals
> Brown Tomorrow and Marine Dooney Florentine Clayton




Wowza! Those are sexy bags!  &#128522;


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CeeBe said:


> Wowza! Those are sexy bags!  &#128522;



Thanks


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bisoux78 said:


> Chloe Medium Paraty in Navy Blue


Beautiful!  I love the color names the different brands use.  On my monitor, that does not look like Navy Blue, lol.  It looks more purple.  Regardless, it's beautiful.



crazyforcoach09 said:


> My new gals
> Brown Tomorrow and Marine Dooney Florentine Clayton


Beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2747707
> 
> Loving my raspberry E/W Hamilton (matching wallet isn't new though)





Yay!  You finally got your Raspberry!  Beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> I love Aqua!!! Great color to own!





I agree - I love the Aqua, but didn't want it in a bigger bag.  The zip top tote is just right.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

jenn805 said:


> Small D&B florentine satchel in ocean


Twins!  Congrats!! (I forgot to post mine over here, lol.)




jenn805 said:


> Small Florentine in salmon
> Twist strap hobo baby pink


Beautiful!  Love the color on both bags.  Congrats!


----------



## abwd

I love the shape and the style of this bag. Ivanka *****. I have been looking for nude patent and the hardware is really pretty. Not sure if I will keep her though.  I don't like the way the leather dents and wrinkles with my stuff in her.  Maybe I was expecting more structure.  Thoughts?


----------



## whateve

abwd said:


> View attachment 2753792
> 
> 
> I love the shape and the style of this bag. Ivanka *****. I have been looking for nude patent and the hardware is really pretty. Not sure if I will keep her though.  I don't like the way the leather dents and wrinkles with my stuff in her.  Maybe I was expecting more structure.  Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2753793


It's very pretty! I love the color and the closure. Patent is going to do that. My patent Sophia does that a little. As it gets older, it softens.

I am curious about the quality of Ivanka ***** bags. I have one in my cart on MyHabit but I can't decide.


----------



## abwd

I love her shoes (wearing them in the pic posted in the mod thread today) so took a chance on the bag.  The bag is not bad. Not Coach leather, but the hardware is nice and sturdy and although the bag is light, it is sturdy enough. Similar to RL and CK.  I really like the design, but I am just luke warm when it is in my hand.

I am leaning towards returning it. For 175, I am just not in love with it.


----------



## ilikesunshine

carterazo said:


> Got this beauty a while ago. Lover her size and color. MK satchel in sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2752992


 
Great Bag, Great Color!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Bisoux78 said:


> Chloe Medium Paraty in Navy Blue


One word - Whoa!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

jenn805 said:


> Small D&B florentine satchel in ocean


Very nice! What color is your hangtag universal case? is that the metallic? Hard to tell the color on my screen! TIA...


----------



## Thatsmypurse

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My new gals
> Brown Tomorrow and Marine Dooney Florentine Clayton


Ooh! So pretty C! I really like that Marine color! Hot!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Bisoux78 said:


> Chloe Medium Paraty in Navy Blue
> Sweet!





jenn805 said:


> Small Florentine in salmon
> Twist strap hobo baby pink


Both are such pretty colors!


carterazo said:


> Got this beauty a while ago.  Lover her size and color.  MK satchel in sapphire.
> 
> 
> Love that blue! Similar to my Kate Spade Emperor Blue I posted last week!


----------



## melissatrv

Bisoux78 said:


> Chloe Medium Paraty in Navy Blue


 
Been dying to get a Paraty....are they heavy bags?  Yours is TDF


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Thatsmypurse said:


> Ooh! So pretty C! I really like that Marine color! Hot!


 

Thank ya


----------



## tonij2000

abwd said:


> I love her shoes (wearing them in the pic posted in the mod thread today) so took a chance on the bag.  The bag is not bad. Not Coach leather, but the hardware is nice and sturdy and although the bag is light, it is sturdy enough. Similar to RL and CK.  I really like the design, but I am just luke warm when it is in my hand.
> 
> I am leaning towards returning it. *For 175, I am just not in love with it*.



Yes, return... Put that money towards something else!


----------



## yellowbernie

Bisoux78 said:


> Chloe Medium Paraty in Navy Blue


Gorgeous bag, love chloe..


----------



## flik

crazyforcoach09 said:


> My new gals
> Brown Tomorrow and Marine Dooney Florentine Clayton



Very nice style & color choices. I got the t-moro brown in the reg flo satchel.  Wasn't going to but once I saw that color, well, I couldn't leave without it. A very unique shade. Enjoy your beauties.


----------



## Bisoux78

melissatrv said:


> Been dying to get a Paraty....are they heavy bags?  Yours is TDF



The best way that I can answer this is to ask u what your favorite handbag is. If you're a Balenciaga girl like me then yes, a medium Paraty would be considered "heavy" because the leather is much thicker than a Bal. 

If you love Micheal Kors or Dooney & Burke then no, a Chloe Paraty is not going to be heavy for you. I find that Coach leather bags are somewhere in the middle of the heaviness chart. lol.


----------



## carterazo

Bisoux78 said:


> Chloe Medium Paraty in Navy Blue



My HG!  Looooove it in this color.  Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

ilikesunshine said:


> Great Bag, Great Color!



Thank you!


----------



## coachie mama

Colorblock Kate spade little minka.. So smushy! I did replace the long strap with Madison n/s satchel strap since I don't carry my bags cross body.


----------



## middie girl

Oh I love this! !Enjoy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

coachie mama said:


> Colorblock Kate spade little minka.. So smushy! I did replace the long strap with Madison n/s satchel strap since I don't carry my bags cross body.
> 
> View attachment 2756078


Love the Little Minka with this color combo!


----------



## jenn805

Thatsmypurse said:


> Very nice! What color is your hangtag universal case? is that the metallic? Hard to tell the color on my screen! TIA...



Tag says brass : )


----------



## jenn805

Small moss flo


----------



## melissatrv

coachie mama said:


> Colorblock Kate spade little minka.. So smushy! I did replace the long strap with Madison n/s satchel strap since I don't carry my bags cross body.
> 
> View attachment 2756078




Where did you get the Little Minka, I know this color combo was hard to find?


----------



## crazyforcoach09

jenn805 said:


> Small moss flo


Veryyyyyy nice. I love florentine


----------



## Sarah03

MK Hamilton in raspberry & a MK watch for my 30th birthday
View attachment 2756894
View attachment 2756895


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> MK Hamilton in raspberry & a MK watch for my 30th birthday
> View attachment 2756894
> View attachment 2756895


Pretty, pretty! Happy B-day!


----------



## jenn805

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Veryyyyyy nice. I love florentine



Thanks : ) I' love the leather


----------



## jenn805

Sarah03 said:


> MK Hamilton in raspberry & a MK watch for my 30th birthday
> View attachment 2756894
> View attachment 2756895



Very nice. Love the color


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> MK Hamilton in raspberry & a MK watch for my 30th birthday
> View attachment 2756894
> View attachment 2756895


Happy Birthday! Gorgeous color!


----------



## coachie mama

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the Little Minka with this color combo!




Thanks!



melissatrv said:


> Where did you get the Little Minka, I know this color combo was hard to find?




I got it off eBay a few months ago. Like new and I got it for a great price. Seller kept lowering her price on the listing.


----------



## coachie mama

Sarah03 said:


> MK Hamilton in raspberry & a MK watch for my 30th birthday
> View attachment 2756894
> View attachment 2756895




That raspberry color is gorgeous! Enjoy your birthday!


----------



## paula3boys

Sarah03 said:


> MK Hamilton in raspberry & a MK watch for my 30th birthday
> View attachment 2756894
> View attachment 2756895




Twins on Hamilton! Love the color of this


----------



## Sarah03

Thanks ladies!  I saw the raspberry Hamilton while lurking in the MK forum & fell in LOVE!  It seemed to be a hard color to find, especially with the fall colors coming out. I just happened to spot this beauty while walking through the Miami airport!  I figured it was destiny, so I brought her home!


----------



## abwd

Sarah03 said:


> MK Hamilton in raspberry & a MK watch for my 30th birthday
> View attachment 2756894
> View attachment 2756895




Happy Birthday!!! Gorgeous. Enjoy!!


----------



## Coconut lover

Cole Haan style from a few years ago From Off 5th Saks.  They had a Coach sign but only 2 MFF bags.


----------



## tonij2000

Coconut lover said:


> Cole Haan style from a few years ago From Off 5th Saks.  They had a Coach sign but only 2 MFF bags.



Love Cole Haan! My daughter gave me a Cole Haan wallet and coin pouch set several years ago for Mother's day and both pieces still look great.


----------



## EGBDF

Coconut lover said:


> Cole Haan style from a few years ago From Off 5th Saks.  They had a Coach sign but only 2 MFF bags.



Nice, I really like it!


----------



## GA Peach

Coconut lover said:


> Cole Haan style from a few years ago From Off 5th Saks.  They had a Coach sign but only 2 MFF bags.


Nice!  I'm almost at the Cole Haan outlet as much as I'm at Coach Factory!  Off 5th has some nice handbags, too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

GA Peach said:


> Nice!  I'm almost at the *Cole Haan outlet* as much as I'm at Coach Factory!  Off 5th has some nice handbags, too.


 
me to GAP - my honey loves loves their shoes !!!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Coconut lover said:


> Cole Haan style from a few years ago From Off 5th Saks.  They had a Coach sign but only 2 MFF bags.


 
yummmie leather


----------



## WNYsketch

This is a little joke, but I am a music teacher and wanted a lighter weight case/"gig bag" for work for my trumpet as I am traveling between buildings. My old case is a big brown fabric covered one that is heavy and takes up a lot of space. Much to my surprise, I found a company that just came out with a high end purple one! Not to mention, I was able to price match at the largest online music store out there and get it super cheap.

I posted on my Facebook "Until Coach comes out with trumpet cases, I guess this will have to do!"


----------



## Trudysmom

My new Dooney and Bourke Buckley arrived! I can't wait to use it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Trudysmom said:


> My new Dooney and Bourke Buckley arrived! I can't wait to use it.


That is hawwwwt


----------



## tonij2000

WNYsketch said:


> This is a little joke, but I am a music teacher and wanted a lighter weight case/"gig bag" for work for my trumpet as I am traveling between buildings. My old case is a big brown fabric covered one that is heavy and takes up a lot of space. Much to my surprise, I found a company that just came out with a high end purple one! Not to mention, I was able to price match at the largest online music store out there and get it super cheap.
> 
> I posted on my Facebook "Until Coach comes out with trumpet cases, I guess this will have to do!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2762872



We have an appreciation for all bags dont we? Lol! Congrats!


----------



## whateve

Trudysmom said:


> My new Dooney and Bourke Buckley arrived! I can't wait to use it.


I love the color! Is it suede?


----------



## Trudysmom

whateve said:


> I love the color! Is it suede?


It is Nubuck. So soft, but stronger than suede.


----------



## Izzy48

My new Mulberry Double Zip Tote. Beautifully made and a pleasure to carry!


----------



## coachgirl555

Two newest additions to my LV family 
Empreinte Artsy MM in Infini & Azur GM Artsy


----------



## crazyforcoach09

coachgirl555 said:


> Two newest additions to my LV family
> Empreinte Artsy MM in Infini & Azur GM Artsy


Beautiful. Congrats


----------



## aubergined

Coconut lover said:


> Cole Haan style from a few years ago From Off 5th Saks.  They had a Coach sign but only 2 MFF bags.




This is a great style! I used to have it in pacific blue and used it quite a bit. I have several cole haan bags from that period... But then I found coach....


----------



## MKB0925

Izzy48 said:


> My new Mulberry Double Zip Tote. Beautifully made and a pleasure to carry!
> 
> View attachment 2764065
> View attachment 2764066
> View attachment 2764068
> View attachment 2764069



Beautiful!  Such a classic bag.


----------



## coachgirl555

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Beautiful. Congrats


 
Thanks!


----------



## abwd

coachgirl555 said:


> Two newest additions to my LV family
> Empreinte Artsy MM in Infini & Azur GM Artsy




Stunning!! Both of them!! Congrats.


----------



## abwd

Izzy48 said:


> My new Mulberry Double Zip Tote. Beautifully made and a pleasure to carry!
> 
> View attachment 2764065
> View attachment 2764066
> View attachment 2764068
> View attachment 2764069




Beautiful. Such an elegant, classic bag. Enjoy!


----------



## abwd

Trudysmom said:


> My new Dooney and Bourke Buckley arrived! I can't wait to use it.




Lovely! Beautiful color!


----------



## abwd

WNYsketch said:


> This is a little joke, but I am a music teacher and wanted a lighter weight case/"gig bag" for work for my trumpet as I am traveling between buildings. My old case is a big brown fabric covered one that is heavy and takes up a lot of space. Much to my surprise, I found a company that just came out with a high end purple one! Not to mention, I was able to price match at the largest online music store out there and get it super cheap.
> 
> I posted on my Facebook "Until Coach comes out with trumpet cases, I guess this will have to do!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2762872




Very stylish trumpet case!!! &#128516; Love it!  Perhaps that SHOULD be Coach's new market!!


----------



## ecj*waxy

coachgirl555 said:


> Two newest additions to my LV family
> Empreinte Artsy MM in Infini & Azur GM Artsy


Wow...so beautiful!!!  Infini is my favorite Emp. color...love the Azur, too!  Congrats!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Izzy48 said:


> My new Mulberry Double Zip Tote. Beautifully made and a pleasure to carry!
> View attachment 2764065
> View attachment 2764066
> View attachment 2764068
> View attachment 2764069


Simple yet elegant!


coachgirl555 said:


> Two newest additions to my LV family
> Empreinte Artsy MM in Infini & Azur GM Artsy


I die!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Today with Ms Sand Dillen II Satchel - pebble is just yummmie


----------



## MKB0925

Very pretty. .looks great!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty. .looks great!


 
Thanks MKB Dooney is my second love


----------



## MKB0925

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks MKB Dooney is my second love



I just ordered the chestnut toledo hobo from QVC...can't wait to get it!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MKB0925 said:


> I just ordered the chestnut toledo hobo from QVC...can't wait to get it!


 
CONGRATS - they are like Lay's chips - you cant just have one.


----------



## CoachMaven

Izzy48 said:


> My new Mulberry Double Zip Tote. Beautifully made and a pleasure to carry!
> 
> View attachment 2764065
> View attachment 2764066
> View attachment 2764068
> View attachment 2764069



Gorgeous! Is it me, or does this look eerily similar to the new Crosby Carryall?


----------



## CoachMaven

coachgirl555 said:


> Two newest additions to my LV family
> Empreinte Artsy MM in Infini & Azur GM Artsy



These exact bags are the ones I would buy if I ever get the gumption to pay for a LV! Just gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> Gorgeous! Is it me, or does this look eerily similar to the new Crosby Carryall?


Prada does a similar bag too.


----------



## CatePNW

Dooney & Bourke today.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

CatePNW said:


> Dooney & Bourke today.
> 
> View attachment 2766412


Pruddy


----------



## Iamminda

coachgirl555 said:


> Two newest additions to my LV family
> Empreinte Artsy MM in Infini & Azur GM Artsy


Congrats!  These are gorgeous!   So lucky you got two new LVs at once!   Very smart to get these before the October (?) price increase.  Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## ecj*waxy

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Today with Ms Sand Dillen II Satchel - pebble is just yummmie


Lookin' good lady!


----------



## EternalBlue

nerual13 said:


> My ONLY non-Coach bag (unless you count crappy low budget Old Navy type stuff, which I don't)...
> 
> Kate Spade Hobo in a lovely (almost) Tiffany Blue, with matching wallet.



I actually bought same bag a few months ago but ended up returning. LOVE the color but the style just didn't work for me. Congrats!


----------



## ArmyWife12

My LV loves!! &#9829;


----------



## abwd

ArmyWife12 said:


> My LV loves!! &#9829;




Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ArmyWife12 said:


> My LV loves!! &#9829;


Very pretty!   Nice variety!


----------



## ArmyWife12

abwd said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!








Iamminda said:


> Very pretty!   Nice variety!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Izzy48

My Mulberry Bayswater Double Zip Tote! 







Oops, didn't put the right picture of the front of the bag!!  Sorry.


----------



## coachie mama

Super soft Kate spade Finley in dusty emerald. So comfy to carry


----------



## BeachBagGal

coachie mama said:


> Super soft Kate spade Finley in dusty emerald. So comfy to carry
> 
> View attachment 2772156


I have this color in the Little Minka. I LOVE this color!!! Has to be one of my fav colors I own!!


----------



## nerual13

EternalBlue said:


> I actually bought same bag a few months ago but ended up returning. LOVE the color but the style just didn't work for me. Congrats!



Just noticed this! I do absolutely LOVE the way the bag fits me. But having become a Phoebe addict this past week, it may be awhile before she comes out to play again


----------



## coachie mama

BeachBagGal said:


> I have this color in the Little Minka. I LOVE this color!!! Has to be one of my fav colors I own!!




Yup.. Color is really pretty!!


----------



## abwd

Izzy48 said:


> My Mulberry Bayswater Double Zip Tote!
> 
> View attachment 2767669
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767670
> 
> 
> Oops, didn't put the right picture of the front of the bag!!  Sorry.




Wow!  Beautiful and classy. Congrats!!!


----------



## abwd

coachie mama said:


> Super soft Kate spade Finley in dusty emerald. So comfy to carry
> 
> View attachment 2772156




Fabulous color!!  She looks nice and smushy. Love it.


----------



## soonergirl

Tory Burch Lysa Hobo


----------



## whateve

soonergirl said:


> Tory Burch Lysa Hobo
> 
> View attachment 2774009


This is beautiful! I love the vintage look leather.


----------



## abwd

soonergirl said:


> Tory Burch Lysa Hobo
> 
> View attachment 2774009




Beautiful! I am loving this bag. The contrast between the strap and the leather is fantastic!!


----------



## EternalBlue

nerual13 said:


> Just noticed this! I do absolutely LOVE the way the bag fits me. But having become a Phoebe addict this past week, it may be awhile before she comes out to play again



I wish I could've made it work, but I found it hard to get into while on my shoulder and unfortunately I lost patience with it. I can't remember if it was even meant for shoulder, I'm 5'2 so I can usually wear some short straps over the shoulder and that is what I wanted at the time.  Did the leather get softer with use? The color is SO so gorgeous!


----------



## jenn805

soonergirl said:


> Tory Burch Lysa Hobo
> 
> View attachment 2774009



Love this bag


----------



## coachgirl555

My newest addition to my LV family 
Ivy Charm (bought to go on my Infini Artsy)


----------



## soonergirl

whateve said:


> This is beautiful! I love the vintage look leather.







abwd said:


> Beautiful! I am loving this bag. The contrast between the strap and the leather is fantastic!!







jenn805 said:


> Love this bag




Thanks all. I love the rustic/polished look!


----------



## pbnjam

My new Tory Burch Ocelot coin purse. I'm getting into these leopard prints!


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbnjam said:


> My new Tory Burch Ocelot coin purse. I'm getting into these leopard prints!


Very cute!


----------



## pbnjam

BeachBagGal said:


> Very cute!


Thanks! I'm excited about this little thing!


----------



## soonergirl

pbnjam said:


> My new Tory Burch Ocelot coin purse. I'm getting into these leopard prints!




So stinkin cute!!!!


----------



## st.love

Balenciaga Papyrus City


----------



## abwd

st.love said:


> Balenciaga Papyrus City
> 
> View attachment 2776859




Just fabulous!! Congrats!!


----------



## Lovingthebag

soonergirl said:


> Tory Burch Lysa Hobo
> 
> View attachment 2774009


Are you loving this bag? Been considering it myself. Does its lack of structure bother you?


----------



## abwd

pbnjam said:


> My new Tory Burch Ocelot coin purse. I'm getting into these leopard prints!




Love it!!!!


----------



## st.love

abwd said:


> Just fabulous!! Congrats!!



Thank you!


----------



## soonergirl

Lovingthebag said:


> Are you loving this bag? Been considering it myself. Does its lack of structure bother you?




It doesn't bother me but I can easily see where it would bother some people. I find that with my normal amount of stuff it sits just fine and will stay open enough to easily find anything. I considered getting an organizer but after using the bag for a few days I don't think it will be necessary.


----------



## pbnjam

abwd said:


> Love it!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## ecj*waxy

st.love said:


> Balenciaga Papyrus City
> 
> View attachment 2776859


Beautiful!!! Congrats!


----------



## nerual13

Oh god, I need to be stopped! I bought this little gem on impulse tonight! Went into the Bendel store for the first time to just have a browse, etc. Saw this bag, SA got it down for me. She read the tag at $258 and I wasn't even thinking to question it. We get up to the register, it rings $528!!! BUT, she kindly used the sale that ended yesterday for $150 off, bringing it down to $378, with tax it was $411. I haven't bought a full price bag anywhere in quite a while (not a big one anyways) and I'm still a tad unsure (considering the number of Phoebe's I've bought in the last 3 weeks!) Might I get y'all opinion on it? Here's the link and my quick pic of it, I'm afraid to even take it out of the dust bag cause I might decide to keep it!!!

http://www.henribendel.com/carlyle-...0193.html?start=24&cgid=shop_handbags_satchel


----------



## BeachBagGal

nerual13 said:


> Oh god, I need to be stopped! I bought this little gem on impulse tonight! Went into the Bendel store for the first time to just have a browse, etc. Saw this bag, SA got it down for me. She read the tag at $258 and I wasn't even thinking to question it. We get up to the register, it rings $528!!! BUT, she kindly used the sale that ended yesterday for $150 off, bringing it down to $378, with tax it was $411. I haven't bought a full price bag anywhere in quite a while (not a big one anyways) and I'm still a tad unsure (considering the number of Phoebe's I've bought in the last 3 weeks!) Might I get y'all opinion on it? Here's the link and my quick pic of it, I'm afraid to even take it out of the dust bag cause I might decide to keep it!!!
> 
> http://www.henribendel.com/carlyle-...0193.html?start=24&cgid=shop_handbags_satchel


This bag is GORGEOUS!!! I love the unique color and the beautiful blue lining! I love Henri Bendel! I def say a keeper!!!


----------



## nerual13

BeachBagGal said:


> This bag is GORGEOUS!!! I love the unique color and the beautiful blue lining! I love Henri Bendel! I def say a keeper!!!



oh girl, that lining is as purple as my hair! I've got a lot of "yes, girl, keep that bag" going right now. I'm just used to buying clearance and second hand Phoebe lately. So that was a big fat purchase! It is damn pretty though, it looks as good in person as the online Henri Bendel website photos. My only concern (besides the nausea inducing price) is that it will be out of style too quick?


----------



## BeachBagGal

nerual13 said:


> oh girl, that lining is as purple as my hair! I've got a lot of "yes, girl, keep that bag" going right now. I'm just used to buying clearance and second hand Phoebe lately. So that was a big fat purchase! It is damn pretty though, it looks as good in person as the online Henri Bendel website photos. My only concern (besides the nausea inducing price) is that it will be out of style too quick?


Purple works too lol!  It's a unique bag and I wouldn't hesitate to carry this one for years - don't think too trendy! This baby is beauuuuutiful!!! I think the color on her really stands out and is unique! If you're okay with the price I say keep, keep, keep!


----------



## melissatrv

OMG, that is too freakin hilarious, I was looking at this bag earlier today. Someone posted info on these bags and I wanted to check them out.  The color is Petrol which is reminiscent of the Coach Oil Slick Sabrina.  Is it textured?  Is it heavy?  I have never heard of these bags and don't even know where to see on IRL near me. 

Oh and I love the bow keyfob.  I definitely getting one of those



nerual13 said:


> Oh god, I need to be stopped! I bought this little gem on impulse tonight! Went into the Bendel store for the first time to just have a browse, etc. Saw this bag, SA got it down for me. She read the tag at $258 and I wasn't even thinking to question it. We get up to the register, it rings $528!!! BUT, she kindly used the sale that ended yesterday for $150 off, bringing it down to $378, with tax it was $411. I haven't bought a full price bag anywhere in quite a while (not a big one anyways) and I'm still a tad unsure (considering the number of Phoebe's I've bought in the last 3 weeks!) Might I get y'all opinion on it? Here's the link and my quick pic of it, I'm afraid to even take it out of the dust bag cause I might decide to keep it!!!
> 
> http://www.henribendel.com/carlyle-...0193.html?start=24&cgid=shop_handbags_satchel


----------



## nerual13

melissatrv said:


> OMG, that is too freakin hilarious, I was looking at this bag earlier today. Someone posted info on these bags and I wanted to check them out.  The color is Petrol which is reminiscent of the Coach Oil Slick Sabrina.  Is it textured?  Is it heavy?  I have never heard of these bags and don't even know where to see on IRL near me.
> 
> Oh and I love the bow keyfob.  I definitely getting one of those



It is textured, feels great. I didn't think it was super heavy, at least, I didn't notice the weight. I took two more photos, here they are for your drooling pleasure! First is without flash, second is with flash.

I find it interesting that no flash vs flash gave the bag different colors. I do love the oil slick look!


----------



## Iamminda

nerual13 said:


> Oh god, I need to be stopped! I bought this little gem on impulse tonight! Went into the Bendel store for the first time to just have a browse, etc. Saw this bag, SA got it down for me. She read the tag at $258 and I wasn't even thinking to question it. We get up to the register, it rings $528!!! BUT, she kindly used the sale that ended yesterday for $150 off, bringing it down to $378, with tax it was $411. I haven't bought a full price bag anywhere in quite a while (not a big one anyways) and I'm still a tad unsure (considering the number of Phoebe's I've bought in the last 3 weeks!) Might I get y'all opinion on it? Here's the link and my quick pic of it, I'm afraid to even take it out of the dust bag cause I might decide to keep it!!!
> 
> http://www.henribendel.com/carlyle-...0193.html?start=24&cgid=shop_handbags_satchel


Very pretty bag.  I love the bluish greenish purple colors.  Very unique.


----------



## CoachMaven

nerual13 said:


> Oh god, I need to be stopped! I bought this little gem on impulse tonight! Went into the Bendel store for the first time to just have a browse, etc. Saw this bag, SA got it down for me. She read the tag at $258 and I wasn't even thinking to question it. We get up to the register, it rings $528!!! BUT, she kindly used the sale that ended yesterday for $150 off, bringing it down to $378, with tax it was $411. I haven't bought a full price bag anywhere in quite a while (not a big one anyways) and I'm still a tad unsure (considering the number of Phoebe's I've bought in the last 3 weeks!) Might I get y'all opinion on it? Here's the link and my quick pic of it, I'm afraid to even take it out of the dust bag cause I might decide to keep it!!!
> 
> http://www.henribendel.com/carlyle-...0193.html?start=24&cgid=shop_handbags_satchel



Are you kidding!?! Keep this and return a Phoebe if you must! I am loving the bags at Henri Bendel, I think I need something from their line this season....


----------



## nerual13

CoachMaven said:


> Are you kidding!?! Keep this and return a Phoebe if you must! I am loving the bags at Henri Bendel, I think I need something from their line this season....



:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots: return a Phoebe, you MUST be joking! Also, most are eBay or clearance ones, I have yet to pay full price for any of the 10 phoebes I've bought the past three weeks (yes, you read that right, 10). 

But yeah, this bag just smacked me in the face like woah! I'm going to mull, but damn everyone seems to love this bag already!!!!

Also, do go see the Bendel bags! I must say, super nice! Love the little feet on the bottom. I talked the SA into using yesterday's expired discount, that definitely pushed it over the edge...still, not used to buying FP bags!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I was eyeing that very same bag online a few days ago. I would love to be able to see it in person though since I don't own any henri bendel. I don't think anywhere near me sells this brand. It's absolutely gorgeous! !


----------



## nerual13

Harley77 said:


> I was eyeing that very same bag online a few days ago. I would love to be able to see it in person though since I don't own any henri bendel. I don't think anywhere near me sells this brand. It's absolutely gorgeous! !



It is that! I suspect I've only got one near me because I'm in Silicon Valley, so they can hear the $$$  I suspect after a few days I'll end up keeping it, but not taking her out yet until I'm sure! She is GORGEOUS though, can you order it online??


----------



## AstridRhapsody

nerual13 said:


> It is that! I suspect I've only got one near me because I'm in Silicon Valley, so they can hear the $$$  I suspect after a few days I'll end up keeping it, but not taking her out yet until I'm sure! She is GORGEOUS though, can you order it online??



Yeah I can order online but like you said it does have a hefty price tag. If I could see it in person to make sure I love it I would buy it instantly because I know it would be worth the price. The fact that I've never seen any henri bendel in real life is what is keeping me from buying it


----------



## nerual13

Time for a trip to NYC!!!  it is lovely though, they call it caviar pebbled leather. I'm guessing it's the tiny size of the pebbling. The return policy is 30 days, you could order and see I bet....


----------



## paula3boys

nerual13 said:


> :lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots: return a Phoebe, you MUST be joking! Also, most are eBay or clearance ones, I have yet to pay full price for any of the 10 phoebes I've bought the past three weeks (yes, you read that right, 10).
> 
> But yeah, this bag just smacked me in the face like woah! I'm going to mull, but damn everyone seems to love this bag already!!!!
> 
> Also, do go see the Bendel bags! I must say, super nice! Love the little feet on the bottom. I talked the SA into using yesterday's expired discount, that definitely pushed it over the edge...still, not used to buying FP bags!



Keep the Henri and I will gladly take BV Phoebe off your hands


----------



## whateve

nerual13 said:


> Oh god, I need to be stopped! I bought this little gem on impulse tonight! Went into the Bendel store for the first time to just have a browse, etc. Saw this bag, SA got it down for me. She read the tag at $258 and I wasn't even thinking to question it. We get up to the register, it rings $528!!! BUT, she kindly used the sale that ended yesterday for $150 off, bringing it down to $378, with tax it was $411. I haven't bought a full price bag anywhere in quite a while (not a big one anyways) and I'm still a tad unsure (considering the number of Phoebe's I've bought in the last 3 weeks!) Might I get y'all opinion on it? Here's the link and my quick pic of it, I'm afraid to even take it out of the dust bag cause I might decide to keep it!!!
> 
> http://www.henribendel.com/carlyle-...0193.html?start=24&cgid=shop_handbags_satchel


It's gorgeous! I love Henri Bendel. I've never had a problem with the quality. This one definitely reminds me of the oil slick Sabrina. I have a Henri Bendel that has caviar leather. It reminds me of stingray.


----------



## whateve

Harley77 said:


> Yeah I can order online but like you said it does have a hefty price tag. If I could see it in person to make sure I love it I would buy it instantly because I know it would be worth the price. The fact that I've never seen any henri bendel in real life is what is keeping me from buying it


I would have so much more Henri Bendel if I had a store near me. I've only shopped at their store in Las Vegas twice, and both times I bought a bag. Then later I ordered a wallet to match one of them, and another bag that I had tried on in the store. I've bought several keychains and some jewelry too, but that is easier to buy without seeing it IRL. 

Even though I hate that I don't have a store, I love that I never see anyone else carrying it where I live.


----------



## petite_chic

nerual13 said:


> It is textured, feels great. I didn't think it was super heavy, at least, I didn't notice the weight. I took two more photos, here they are for your drooling pleasure! First is without flash, second is with flash.
> 
> I find it interesting that no flash vs flash gave the bag different colors. I do love the oil slick look!


Congratulation on a gorgeous bag! I've also been eyeing this very bag ever since I saw it on their website but wasn't sure how the oil slick looked IRL so thanks for the pics. How does the leather compare to Coach's textured leather or saffiano bags? Is it similar in stiffness? Also, how is the handle drop length? - is it long enough so you could wear it with a winter coat?  I'm also hoping to get a Carlyle Tote too and your pics are really tempting.


----------



## nerual13

petite_chic said:


> Congratulation on a gorgeous bag! I've also been eyeing this very bag ever since I saw it on their website but wasn't sure how the oil slick looked IRL so thanks for the pics. How does the leather compare to Coach's textured leather or saffiano bags? Is it similar in stiffness? Also, how is the handle drop length? - is it long enough so you could wear it with a winter coat?  I'm also hoping to get a Carlyle Tote too and your pics are really tempting.



Glad you like the pics! The leather is SO pretty and smells so yummy! I love the smell of a brand new bag. The leather is SO much nicer than saffiano in my opinion. I don't care for Coach's saffiano because it feels like plastic to me. I really like the feel of the Bendel texture leather though, love the caviar pebbling (tinier than normal pebbling, really nice!).

Handle drop, I think you could get it on your arm up to your elbow with a winter coat. I could get it onto my shoulder, but the bag was wedged into my underarm, so I'd not carry it like that. It comes with a long strap to clip on though, so you COULD wear on shoulder like that.

I still can't believe I spent $400 on one bag. And then just hit the FOS hard xxx But I do think I'll end up keeping this bag, though I need a few more days of staring at her, and maybe the right outfit!!!


----------



## MKB0925

Haha! Love your new bag..just gorgeous! I can't wait to see your family phoebe photo once you get them all!


----------



## nerual13

paula3boys said:


> Keep the Henri and I will gladly take BV Phoebe off your hands



Only if you find me a large BV Phoebe first!  Miss BV is my chosen bag this week, she's so pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> I would have so much more Henri Bendel if I had a store near me. I've only shopped at their store in Las Vegas twice, and both times I bought a bag. Then later I ordered a wallet to match one of them, and another bag that I had tried on in the store. I've bought several keychains and some jewelry too, but that is easier to buy without seeing it IRL.
> 
> Even though I hate that I don't have a store, I love that I never see anyone else carrying it where I live.


I actually have a store in my area ( haven't been in yet *gasp*), but I have only bought jewelry online (which is gorgeous btw). I haven't bought any bags *yet.* I used to only buy bags with silver or gunmetal hw, nothing gold or brass...well I sure have gotten over that (  my wallet is oh so happy about that!!!)!!!!!


----------



## nerual13

BeachBagGal said:


> I actually have a store in my area ( haven't been in yet *gasp*), but I have only bought jewelry online (which is gorgeous btw). I haven't bought any bags *yet.* I used to only buy bags with silver or gunmetal hw, nothing gold or brass...well I sure have gotten over that (  my wallet is oh so happy about that!!!)!!!!!



same here it was always silver tones only. But yep, got over it quick. Had to to get in on collecting Phoebe! Go visit the store though, but be prepared you're going to want it all! Really liking the totes and satchels, they've got great shape and just the right amount of hardware details to make it look good but not overdone. 

Plus, you need to see the Petrol leather in person. GLORIOUS!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

nerual13 said:


> same here it was always silver tones only. But yep, got over it quick. Had to to get in on collecting Phoebe! Go visit the store though, but be prepared you're going to want it all! Really liking the totes and satchels, they've got great shape and just the right amount of hardware details to make it look good but not overdone.
> 
> Plus, you need to see the Petrol leather in person. GLORIOUS!!!


I'll have to add that to the list of must-dos! As IF I need more temptation!


----------



## petite_chic

nerual13 said:


> same here it was always silver tones only. But yep, got over it quick. Had to to get in on collecting Phoebe! Go visit the store though, but be prepared you're going to want it all! Really liking the totes and satchels, they've got great shape and just the right amount of hardware details to make it look good but not overdone.
> 
> Plus, you need to see the Petrol leather in person. GLORIOUS!!!



They may call it Petrol leather but to me I see Aurora Borealis or Northern Lights, especially the way the caviar leather catches the light like little stars. I think its a perfect winter bag and should go with any dark colored outfit.  I was eyeing the larger Tote size because the handles can go over the shoulder but maybe the satchel using the strap might be lighter. In any case the last 2 FOS hasn't been any help in saving for this.


----------



## nerual13

I feel your pain, I almost want to set those FOS emails to go to junk so that I can just sleep through it! I'm pretty much done collecting Phoebe though, so I think I'm good for awhile. I didn't even look at the tote, just too big a bag for me. To give idea of size on the satchel, it holds  :

1. iPad mini in coach sleeve
2. Madison Medium wallet
3. Legacy Large wristlet
4. Bleeker pebbled wristlet

and definitely still a bit of room, though it all fits snug but not overstuffed. Cool trick to the satchel is that the two straps at the top on the sides unlatch from the front and the satchel then expands (though you wouldn't be able to zip, but still good!). I may actually decide to carry her tomorrow, price be damned!


----------



## Sarah03

nerual13 said:


> Oh god, I need to be stopped! I bought this little gem on impulse tonight! Went into the Bendel store for the first time to just have a browse, etc. Saw this bag, SA got it down for me. She read the tag at $258 and I wasn't even thinking to question it. We get up to the register, it rings $528!!! BUT, she kindly used the sale that ended yesterday for $150 off, bringing it down to $378, with tax it was $411. I haven't bought a full price bag anywhere in quite a while (not a big one anyways) and I'm still a tad unsure (considering the number of Phoebe's I've bought in the last 3 weeks!) Might I get y'all opinion on it? Here's the link and my quick pic of it, I'm afraid to even take it out of the dust bag cause I might decide to keep it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.henribendel.com/carlyle-...0193.html?start=24&cgid=shop_handbags_satchel




Oh wow!  You gotta keep that bag. It's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## iuvcoach

nerual13 said:


> Oh god, I need to be stopped! I bought this little gem on impulse tonight! Went into the Bendel store for the first time to just have a browse, etc. Saw this bag, SA got it down for me. She read the tag at $258 and I wasn't even thinking to question it. We get up to the register, it rings $528!!! BUT, she kindly used the sale that ended yesterday for $150 off, bringing it down to $378, with tax it was $411. I haven't bought a full price bag anywhere in quite a while (not a big one anyways) and I'm still a tad unsure (considering the number of Phoebe's I've bought in the last 3 weeks!) Might I get y'all opinion on it? Here's the link and my quick pic of it, I'm afraid to even take it out of the dust bag cause I might decide to keep it!!!
> 
> http://www.henribendel.com/carlyle-...0193.html?start=24&cgid=shop_handbags_satchel



Love this bag. Can you post a mod pic?


----------



## nerual13

iuvcoach said:


> Love this bag. Can you post a mod pic?



As soon as I decide to wear it, I'll do up a pic for y'all (that's likely tomorrow I think, damn I love this bag) but I'll have one of my office mates snap a good pic for us!!


----------



## accessorygirl2

MK Astor Satchel in black


----------



## tonij2000

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2780774
> 
> MK Astor Satchel in black



Love this! I have an older one in red.


----------



## whateve

accessorygirl2 said:


> View attachment 2780774
> 
> MK Astor Satchel in black


I love Astor! I have an Astor hobo in suede - one of my favorites!


----------



## DivaNC

nerual13 said:


> Oh god, I need to be stopped! I bought this little gem on impulse tonight! Went into the Bendel store for the first time to just have a browse, etc. Saw this bag, SA got it down for me. She read the tag at $258 and I wasn't even thinking to question it. We get up to the register, it rings $528!!! BUT, she kindly used the sale that ended yesterday for $150 off, bringing it down to $378, with tax it was $411. I haven't bought a full price bag anywhere in quite a while (not a big one anyways) and I'm still a tad unsure (considering the number of Phoebe's I've bought in the last 3 weeks!) Might I get y'all opinion on it? Here's the link and my quick pic of it, I'm afraid to even take it out of the dust bag cause I might decide to keep it!!!
> 
> http://www.henribendel.com/carlyle-...0193.html?start=24&cgid=shop_handbags_satchel



Wow  that bag is amazing.  I love the color.  You can definitely have fun taking that bag to holiday parties.  Enjoy it.


----------



## nerual13

DivaNC said:


> Wow  that bag is amazing.  I love the color.  You can definitely have fun taking that bag to holiday parties.  Enjoy it.



Holiday parties, work, the mall, EVERYWHERE!!! I think she's going out to play for the first time tomorrow, I really DO love the bag!!!


----------



## nerual13

nerual13 said:


> Holiday parties, work, the mall, EVERYWHERE!!! I think she's going out to play for the first time tomorrow, I really DO love the bag!!!



Quoting myself. NOPE, couldn't do it. Its a gorgeous bag, but I just couldn't picture it with ANYTHING I own. She went back to the store tonight. But stay tuned. I found something I like WAY better and is so much more practical and yet still amazing and fun....


----------



## melissatrv

nerual13 said:


> Quoting myself. NOPE, couldn't do it. Its a gorgeous bag, but I just couldn't picture it with ANYTHING I own. She went back to the store tonight. But stay tuned. I found something I like WAY better and is so much more practical and yet still amazing and fun....




You get a 20% off plus free shipping on your first order with Henri Bendel.  I have been hemming and hawing about this one and am thinking the same thing, what would it go with that I own.  You are right for $250 you might be like aah what the heck but $400-$500 not so much.  I usually wear black pants but I still dunno.  Plus worry it might be heavy since I have not seen it IRL.  Did you get another Bendel or something Coach?


----------



## Suzanne B.

nerual13 said:


> Quoting myself. NOPE, couldn't do it. Its a gorgeous bag, but I just couldn't picture it with ANYTHING I own. She went back to the store tonight. But stay tuned. I found something I like WAY better and is so much more practical and yet still amazing and fun....



Since you have returned it, I will now voice a concern I had / have about the bag. I would be afraid the special 'painted oil slick coloring' would wear off, since it is painted on. (that quote was taken off the web site.) I WAS interested until I read that. That's not exactly a color you can touch up.


----------



## melissatrv

Suzanne B. said:


> Since you have returned it, I will now voice a concern I had / have about the bag. I would be afraid the special 'painted oil slick coloring' would wear off, since it is painted on. (that quote was taken off the web site.) I WAS interested until I read that. That's not exactly a color you can touch up.



I feel better about it too


----------



## nerual13

melissatrv said:


> You get a 20% off plus free shipping on your first order with Henri Bendel.  I have been hemming and hawing about this one and am thinking the same thing, what would it go with that I own.  You are right for $250 you might be like aah what the heck but $400-$500 not so much.  I usually wear black pants but I still dunno.  Plus worry it might be heavy since I have not seen it IRL.  Did you get another Bendel or something Coach?



Neither


----------



## nerual13

Suzanne B. said:


> Since you have returned it, I will now voice a concern I had / have about the bag. I would be afraid the special 'painted oil slick coloring' would wear off, since it is painted on. (that quote was taken off the web site.) I WAS interested until I read that. That's not exactly a color you can touch up.



I thought about that as well, that was another factor in my decision. I just couldn't see me using that bag enough to make it worth the $$$ spent on it!


----------



## Iamminda

nerual13 said:


> Quoting myself. NOPE, couldn't do it. Its a gorgeous bag, but I just couldn't picture it with ANYTHING I own. She went back to the store tonight. But stay tuned. I found something I like WAY better and is so much more practical and yet still amazing and fun....


Bummer!   That bag was very pretty.  Congrats on your new purchase (good choice, saw your post).   Can't wait to see your reveal.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Iamminda said:


> Bummer! That bag was very pretty. Congrats on your new purchase (good choice, saw your post). Can't wait to see your reveal.


 

What did she buy? I missed the post where she told......


----------



## Iamminda

Suzanne B. said:


> What did she buy? I missed the post where she told......


It wasn't posted here.  I happened to see it elsewhere -- am excited for her.  She likes to surprise us (like with her surprise Phoebe).  Guess we will have to wait for her reveal.


----------



## frivofrugalista

My second speedy in 2 weeks...


----------



## GA Peach

I see Furla bags all the time and have passed on them in the past but I am in LOVE with this one, the Alice.  She's huge and perfect for work.  Holds all my purse contents plus my 11 inch laptop, water bottle, and magazines I pick up at the airport.  The straps fit comfortably on my shoulder, I like her feet, and the lack of hardware makes her very light.  I call her "My BEAST".


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> My second speedy in 2 weeks...


Wow, 2 speedies in 2 weeks!  Congrats.  They are wonderful classics.


----------



## Iamminda

GA Peach said:


> I see Furla bags all the time and have passed on them in the past but I am in LOVE with this one, the Alice.  She's huge and perfect for work.  Holds all my purse contents plus my 11 inch laptop, water bottle, and magazines I pick up at the airport.  The straps fit comfortably on my shoulder, I like her feet, and the lack of hardware makes her very light.  I call her "My BEAST".


So pretty.  That leather looks very nice.  Enjoy!


----------



## frivofrugalista

GA Peach said:


> I see Furla bags all the time and have passed on them in the past but I am in LOVE with this one, the Alice.  She's huge and perfect for work.  Holds all my purse contents plus my 11 inch laptop, water bottle, and magazines I pick up at the airport.  The straps fit comfortably on my shoulder, I like her feet, and the lack of hardware makes her very light.  I call her "My BEAST".


Oh my! This is simply classy!







Iamminda said:


> Wow, 2 speedies in 2 weeks!  Congrats.  They are wonderful classics.


Thank you...that's what I say


----------



## crazyforcoach09

GA Peach said:


> I see Furla bags all the time and have passed on them in the past but I am in LOVE with this one, the Alice.  She's huge and perfect for work.  Holds all my purse contents plus my 11 inch laptop, water bottle, and magazines I pick up at the airport.  The straps fit comfortably on my shoulder, I like her feet, and the lack of hardware makes her very light.  I call her "My BEAST".


She hawwwwwwt


----------



## Esquared72

GA Peach said:


> I see Furla bags all the time and have passed on them in the past but I am in LOVE with this one, the Alice.  She's huge and perfect for work.  Holds all my purse contents plus my 11 inch laptop, water bottle, and magazines I pick up at the airport.  The straps fit comfortably on my shoulder, I like her feet, and the lack of hardware makes her very light.  I call her "My BEAST".




Furla bags are awesome. Amazing leather and great durability. I have an Elisabeth hobo that I'm quite confident will outlive me. 

The Beast is a great name!


----------



## tannedsilk

GA Peach said:


> I see Furla bags all the time and have passed on them in the past but I am in LOVE with this one, the Alice.  She's huge and perfect for work.  Holds all my purse contents plus my 11 inch laptop, water bottle, and magazines I pick up at the airport.  The straps fit comfortably on my shoulder, I like her feet, and the lack of hardware makes her very light.  I call her "My BEAST".



Lovely!  

Looks like the LV Lockit 

Congrats


----------



## Jaidybug

GA Peach said:


> I see Furla bags all the time and have passed on them in the past but I am in LOVE with this one, the Alice.  She's huge and perfect for work.  Holds all my purse contents plus my 11 inch laptop, water bottle, and magazines I pick up at the airport.  The straps fit comfortably on my shoulder, I like her feet, and the lack of hardware makes her very light.  I call her "My BEAST".




Ooh, that is GORGEOUS!  Love the colour and shape, congrats!


----------



## GA Peach

frivofrugalista said:


> My second speedy in 2 weeks...


Very nice!


----------



## bigal

GA Peach said:


> I see Furla bags all the time and have passed on them in the past but I am in LOVE with this one, the Alice.  She's huge and perfect for work.  Holds all my purse contents plus my 11 inch laptop, water bottle, and magazines I pick up at the airport.  The straps fit comfortably on my shoulder, I like her feet, and the lack of hardware makes her very light.  I call her "My BEAST".



Gorgeous!   I have some Furla saffiano SLG'S they are great and I use them everyday and they are almost a year old and still look brand new.


----------



## Sarah03

frivofrugalista said:


> My second speedy in 2 weeks...




I LOVE the DE canvas. So gorgeous. What size speedies are these?  I've been contemplating a Speedy 30, but I'm still saving up.


----------



## frivofrugalista

GA Peach said:


> Very nice!


Thanks. 




Sarah03 said:


> I LOVE the DE canvas. So gorgeous. What size speedies are these?  I've been contemplating a Speedy 30, but I'm still saving up.


Thank you! Mono is 25 and DE is 30. I was finding the 30 a bit bigger for my day to day needs.


----------



## Sarah03

frivofrugalista said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Mono is 25 and DE is 30. I was finding the 30 a bit bigger for my day to day needs.




What coach bag does the 30 compare to?  I have been reading over in the LV forum, but it's really difficult to gauge the size without seeing the bags in person.


----------



## coachgirl555

frivofrugalista said:


> My second speedy in 2 weeks...


 
Congrats.... love both! Enjoy!



GA Peach said:


> I see Furla bags all the time and have passed on them in the past but I am in LOVE with this one, the Alice.  She's huge and perfect for work.  Holds all my purse contents plus my 11 inch laptop, water bottle, and magazines I pick up at the airport.  The straps fit comfortably on my shoulder, I like her feet, and the lack of hardware makes her very light.  I call her "My BEAST".


 
Very pretty! Congrats & Enjoy!


----------



## frivofrugalista

coachgirl555 said:


> Congrats.... love both! Enjoy!


 Thanks lady! Hope you are enjoying yours too


----------



## zaara10

frivofrugalista said:


> My second speedy in 2 weeks...



Lovely! I'm looking into a speedy too.


----------



## nerual13

Iamminda said:


> It wasn't posted here.  I happened to see it elsewhere -- am excited for her.  She likes to surprise us (like with her surprise Phoebe).  Guess we will have to wait for her reveal.



I do love to surprise y'all!  It'll be here midweek and then I'll post up. Then I get to shut up for a while cause I'm gonna have to drop the purse ban hammer on myself 



frivofrugalista said:


> My second speedy in 2 weeks...



Been eyeing those for a while, how do you like the Bandolier vs the Regular?? Worth the extra $$?



GA Peach said:


> I see Furla bags all the time and have passed on them in the past but I am in LOVE with this one, the Alice.  She's huge and perfect for work.  Holds all my purse contents plus my 11 inch laptop, water bottle, and magazines I pick up at the airport.  The straps fit comfortably on my shoulder, I like her feet, and the lack of hardware makes her very light.  I call her "My BEAST".



Oh, I like this! I may have to check out Furla, I like the idea of feet on a bag like this, helps protect them. Might I ask how much??


----------



## frivofrugalista

nerual13 said:


> Been eyeing those for a while, how do you like the Bandolier vs the Regular?? Worth the extra $$?


I love the B because I love crossbody bags and prefer to be hands free. But the regular is great for everyday.  Can't go wrong with either!


----------



## Maybi

nerual13 said:


> Oh god, I need to be stopped! I bought this little gem on impulse tonight! Went into the Bendel store for the first time to just have a browse, etc. Saw this bag, SA got it down for me. She read the tag at $258 and I wasn't even thinking to question it. We get up to the register, it rings $528!!! BUT, she kindly used the sale that ended yesterday for $150 off, bringing it down to $378, with tax it was $411. I haven't bought a full price bag anywhere in quite a while (not a big one anyways) and I'm still a tad unsure (considering the number of Phoebe's I've bought in the last 3 weeks!) Might I get y'all opinion on it? Here's the link and my quick pic of it, I'm afraid to even take it out of the dust bag cause I might decide to keep it!!!
> 
> http://www.henribendel.com/carlyle-...0193.html?start=24&cgid=shop_handbags_satchel


Ok now I have to check HB site and possibly in person.  I like the diff. color combos on this.


----------



## kcoach

frivofrugalista said:


> My second speedy in 2 weeks...




Very nice! I love my speedy 30.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> What coach bag does the 30 compare to?  I have been reading over in the LV forum, but it's really difficult to gauge the size without seeing the bags in person.


Sorry I missed your post. To me is close to the regular Sophia. PM me with a list of mid sized bags you have and I can compare for you if you'd like.


zaara10 said:


> Lovely! I'm looking into a speedy too.


Yay! I held off getting one but finally bit the bullet. Go for it before another price increase!


kcoach said:


> Very nice! I love my speedy 30.


I love the 30 too, but 25 more so far.


----------



## DivaNC

nerual13 said:


> Quoting myself. NOPE, couldn't do it. Its a gorgeous bag, but I just couldn't picture it with ANYTHING I own. She went back to the store tonight. But stay tuned. I found something I like WAY better and is so much more practical and yet still amazing and fun....



Awwww, it was so pretty. However, I completely understand. If you don't love it, don't keep it.  I can't wait to see the new bag that has caught your eye.


----------



## nerual13

DivaNC said:


> Awwww, it was so pretty. However, I completely understand. If you don't love it, don't keep it.  I can't wait to see the new bag that has caught your eye.



I'm SUPER excited about the one I just ordered. Hopefully I love it, since I've not seen the particular print in person as its an older design. If not, I've got my eye on a new one from the boutique for the brand. And a wallet. And oh god my credit card!


----------



## st.love

My heart belongs to Coach, but I picked up these little beauties this week


----------



## frivofrugalista

st.love said:


> My heart belongs to Coach, but I picked up these little beauties this week
> 
> View attachment 2784391
> 
> View attachment 2784392
> 
> View attachment 2784396



Is the wallet a small wallet? Love it!


----------



## st.love

frivofrugalista said:


> Is the wallet a small wallet? Love it!



Yes! Thank you! It's a lambskin small "change purse" with silver hardware, it has 4 CC slots inside, two pockets and a zipped change compartment.


----------



## frivofrugalista

st.love said:


> Yes! Thank you! It's a lambskin small "change purse" with silver hardware, it has 4 CC slots inside, two pockets and a zipped change compartment.


I smell trouble on my part  Thanks!


----------



## Sarah03

frivofrugalista said:


> Sorry I missed your post. To me is close to the regular Sophia. PM me with a list of mid sized bags you have and I can compare for you if you'd like.
> 
> Yay! I held off getting one but finally bit the bullet. Go for it before another price increase!
> 
> I love the 30 too, but 25 more so far.




Perfect!!  I have a sophia & love the size. Thank you for your help!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> Perfect!!  I have a sophia & love the size. Thank you for your help!



You're welcome. Will try and do a comparison for you within a few days


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> Perfect!!  I have a sophia & love the size. Thank you for your help!



Here is a comparison pics between regular Sophia and Speedy 30. Keep in mind the speedy is stuffed so it appears bigger. Hope it helps.


----------



## melissatrv

Michael Kors Medium Sutton in Claret.  I am so in love with this style so classy looking. I got 20% off at the Macy's Designer sale and the SA said "let me see if the additional 20% coupon will come off" and it did so I got this for about $210 down from $328


----------



## melissatrv

And one more.  With all the talk on Henri Bendel I decided to check them out.  No bags at this time but I had to have this key fob and it is even more lovely IRL.  It came wrapped to the nines with dustbag and gift bag. I am such a bow freak!


----------



## quinna

melissatrv said:


> And one more.  With all the talk on Henri Bendel I decided to check them out.  No bags at this time but I had to have this key fob and it is even more lovely IRL.  It came wrapped to the nines with dustbag and gift bag. I am such a bow freak!



Adorable! I love it!


----------



## quinna

melissatrv said:


> Michael Kors Medium Sutton in Claret.  I am so in love with this style so classy looking. I got 20% off at the Macy's Designer sale and the SA said "let me see if the additional 20% coupon will come off" and it did so I got this for about $210 down from $328



Beautiful color/style! Looks so polished and classy!


----------



## Sarah03

frivofrugalista said:


> Here is a comparison pics between regular Sophia and Speedy 30. Keep in mind the speedy is stuffed so it appears bigger. Hope it helps.




Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!  This helps so much. It tells me the 30 won't be too big on me!  You're the best, FF!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!  This helps so much. It tells me the 30 won't be too big on me!  You're the best, FF!!


You're welcome  Always best to try on in store with all your stuffing.


----------



## nerual13

melissatrv said:


> And one more.  With all the talk on Henri Bendel I decided to check them out.  No bags at this time but I had to have this key fob and it is even more lovely IRL.  It came wrapped to the nines with dustbag and gift bag. I am such a bow freak!



ooooh, I just bought this one last week. Its so cute!!!! and they are smart, their fobs have a proper clip rather than key ring. Much easier to pin to a bag!!!


----------



## paula3boys

melissatrv said:


> And one more.  With all the talk on Henri Bendel I decided to check them out.  No bags at this time but I had to have this key fob and it is even more lovely IRL.  It came wrapped to the nines with dustbag and gift bag. I am such a bow freak!




Cute! Is it on an MK luggage Selma?


----------



## melissatrv

paula3boys said:


> Cute! Is it on an MK luggage Selma?


  No it is on the new MK Claret Sutton.  The color of this bag varies a great deal when inside than outside


----------



## melissatrv

nerual13 said:


> ooooh, I just bought this one last week. Its so cute!!!! and they are smart, their fobs have a proper clip rather than key ring. Much easier to pin to a bag!!!




Yes I love it!  And I prefer the clips as well.  As you probably saw they make it in rosegold also.  But if they had a silver one I would have bought that one too as most of my bags have silver hardware


----------



## nerual13

melissatrv said:


> Yes I love it!  And I prefer the clips as well.  As you probably saw they make it in rosegold also.  But if they had a silver one I would have bought that one too as most of my bags have silver hardware



Yep, I saw the Rose Gold too, but it didn't match up with anything. It was darn pretty though!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My two new bags both bought on sale with additional % off. Great deals!!!

Charles Street Cayli Crossbody in Dark Cildro Pink
	

		
			
		

		
	




Grove Court Small Sloan in Dark n Stormy


----------



## nerual13

Ok, it took me a bit to finish my shopping, but here's my latest non-Coach purchase...


----------



## KSuzuki

nerual13 said:


> Ok, it took me a bit to finish my shopping, but here's my latest non-Coach purchase...



Lovely pieces! The wallet is a gorgeous color as well. Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeachBagGal said:


> My two new bags both bought on sale with additional % off. Great deals!!!
> 
> Charles Street Cayli Crossbody in Dark Cildro Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2791276
> 
> 
> Grove Court Small Sloan in Dark n Stormy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2791277



Beautiful!   I love Kate Spade.   That Cildro pink is fabulous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!   I love Kate Spade.   That Cildro pink is fabulous!


Thank you!! I am just LOVING this color!!


----------



## CatePNW

BeachBagGal said:


> My two new bags both bought on sale with additional % off. Great deals!!!
> 
> Charles Street Cayli Crossbody in Dark Cildro Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2791276
> 
> 
> Grove Court Small Sloan in Dark n Stormy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2791277



Super cute!  I love Kate Spade's pebbled bags!


----------



## CatePNW

nerual13 said:


> Ok, it took me a bit to finish my shopping, but here's my latest non-Coach purchase...



Nice, and look at that purple!


----------



## Kmiller_41

Rebecca Minkoff Small Amorous Satchel...love


----------



## pbnjam

nerual13 said:


> Ok, it took me a bit to finish my shopping, but here's my latest non-Coach purchase...


This is gorgeous! I like the pop of color on the wallet.


Kmiller_41 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Small Amorous Satchel...love
> View attachment 2791763


Very cute! Congrats!


BeachBagGal said:


> My two new bags both bought on sale with additional % off. Great deals!!!
> Charles Street Cayli Crossbody in Dark Cildro Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2791276
> 
> Grove Court Small Sloan in Dark n Stormy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2791277


I can feel the softness of that leather through my ipad.


----------



## CatePNW

Kmiller_41 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Small Amorous Satchel...love
> View attachment 2791763


I LOVE that bag!  I've been looking online at the regular size Amorous for a while now.  I haven't seen this in person, RM bags aren't sold anywhere here except a few older ones now and then show up at TJ Maxx.  How's the zipper treatment on the sides?  Do you think it will catch on clothing, especially knits and sweaters?


----------



## Kmiller_41

CatePNW said:


> I LOVE that bag!  I've been looking online at the regular size Amorous for a while now.  I haven't seen this in person, RM bags aren't sold anywhere here except a few older ones now and then show up at TJ Maxx.  How's the zipper treatment on the sides?  Do you think it will catch on clothing, especially knits and sweaters?




Thanks CatePNW! I just discovered these bags last week  I've been wanting a satchel for some time now but they have all been too big on me. I found these on Bloomingdales and Nordstrom and ordered without even seeing them in person. Needless to say when the first one came I loved it and got the other 2  This was the first day wearing it and the zipper was fine. I even had a sweater on and it didn't catch on it at all.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

One of the reasons I shouldn't buy anything on this week's FOS...lol....
Gucci Soho Shoulder Bag in taupe nubuck. She's so very soft and squishy, fits on my shoulder perfectly, and is super comfy to carry. Her shape reminds me of Phoebe.


----------



## ilikesunshine

BeachBagGal said:


> My two new bags both bought on sale with additional % off. Great deals!!!
> 
> Charles Street Cayli Crossbody in Dark Cildro Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2791276
> 
> 
> Grove Court Small Sloan in Dark n Stormy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2791277



The Grove Court reminds me of a Coach Kelsey.  Both bags are pretty!  I love the Pebbled Leather look.  I have an Coach Hamilton Pebble Hobo that I was considering selling but when I looked at it again, I couldn't do it


----------



## carinas

iNeedCoffee said:


> One of the reasons I shouldn't buy anything on this week's FOS...lol....
> Gucci Soho Shoulder Bag in taupe nubuck. She's so very soft and squishy, fits on my shoulder perfectly, and is super comfy to carry. Her shape reminds me of Phoebe.



Gorgeous! Love color! I adore nubuck bags!


----------



## CatePNW

Kmiller_41 said:


> Thanks CatePNW! I just discovered these bags last week  I've been wanting a satchel for some time now but they have all been too big on me. I found these on Bloomingdales and Nordstrom and ordered without even seeing them in person. Needless to say when the first one came I loved it and got the other 2  This was the first day wearing it and the zipper was fine. I even had a sweater on and it didn't catch on it at all.



Good to know, thanks!  Is this the Black Cherry color?


----------



## Kmiller_41

CatePNW said:


> Good to know, thanks!  Is this the Black Cherry color?




No problem! Yes, this is black cherry


----------



## melissatrv

Kmiller_41 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Small Amorous Satchel...love
> View attachment 2791763




Very pretty!  I have been wanting to get an RM for some time but cannot seem to find the right fit.  Is it a heavy bag?


----------



## CatePNW

Kmiller_41 said:


> No problem! Yes, this is black cherry



That's one of the colors I've been looking at, so happy to have seen your pic and nice to hear the style is working for you!  This style is definitely on my wish list.


----------



## Kmiller_41

melissatrv said:


> Very pretty!  I have been wanting to get an RM for some time but cannot seem to find the right fit.  Is it a heavy bag?




Thanks! I really love this style. It is a bit heavy but not that bad. I'm sure the bigger one would be really heavy.


----------



## Kmiller_41

CatePNW said:


> That's one of the colors I've been looking at, so happy to have seen your pic and nice to hear the style is working for you!  This style is definitely on my wish list.




The color reminds me of Coach's Oxblood. It's really pretty and goes with everything


----------



## whateve

I'm so excited about my new Henri Bendel purchases. I was inspired by nerual13's and melissatrv's Henri Bendel finds. When nerual13 posted the oil slick satchel, I loved the look. The bag was too formal for me but I was determined to get something from the collection. This phone case has the gorgeous oil slick material on the inside too! It looks 10 times more beautiful IRL than in my photos. I think it will wear well. It doesn't feel delicate at all. The adorable bow fob is both leather and metal.


----------



## melissatrv

Nice!!!! I love that dang oil slick color/pattern.  I wish they had a small wallet or something.  Did you get the 20% off?  When you sign up for email they send you 20% off plus free shipping.  I am watching the oil slick satchel to see if it gets marked down. The bow fob is so cute, I love mine.....glad we enabled you 





whateve said:


> I'm so excited about my new Henri Bendel purchases. I was inspired by nerual13's and melissatrv's Henri Bendel finds. When nerual13 posted the oil slick satchel, I loved the look. The bag was too formal for me but I was determined to get something from the collection. This phone case has the gorgeous oil slick material on the inside too! It looks 10 times more beautiful IRL than in my photos. I think it will wear well. It doesn't feel delicate at all. The adorable bow fob is both leather and metal.


----------



## Mariquel

whateve said:


> I'm so excited about my new Henri Bendel purchases. I was inspired by nerual13's and melissatrv's Henri Bendel finds. When nerual13 posted the oil slick satchel, I loved the look. The bag was too formal for me but I was determined to get something from the collection. This phone case has the gorgeous oil slick material on the inside too! It looks 10 times more beautiful IRL than in my photos. I think it will wear well. It doesn't feel delicate at all. The adorable bow fob is both leather and metal.



Someone said this material looked like the Aurora Borealis and now I see why. It's lovely.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I'm so excited about my new Henri Bendel purchases. I was inspired by nerual13's and melissatrv's Henri Bendel finds. When nerual13 posted the oil slick satchel, I loved the look. The bag was too formal for me but I was determined to get something from the collection. This phone case has the gorgeous oil slick material on the inside too! It looks 10 times more beautiful IRL than in my photos. I think it will wear well. It doesn't feel delicate at all. The adorable bow fob is both leather and metal.


Gorgeous colors!  Congrats!


----------



## whateve

melissatrv said:


> Nice!!!! I love that dang oil slick color/pattern.  I wish they had a small wallet or something.  Did you get the 20% off?  When you sign up for email they send you 20% off plus free shipping.  I am watching the oil slick satchel to see if it gets marked down. The bow fob is so cute, I love mine.....glad we enabled you


Thanks for enabling! I got 20% off.  I can't bring myself to pay full price for anything! I considered getting the large wallet but I didn't like the buckle strap thing on the front and it is just plain black leather on the inside. I don't really need a phone case but I didn't want to miss out on it. I plan on using it as a mini wallet or maybe for coupons and rewards cards.  I think that most things at Bendel make it to clearance and things stay on clearance for a long time so you have a good chance of getting the satchel on sale. There is a $50 off any bag promotion now. 


Mariquel said:


> Someone said this material looked like the Aurora Borealis and now I see why. It's lovely.


I was afraid I wouldn't like it as much as Coach's oil slick since it was caviar leather but the texture suits the colors. In the dark it glitters like stars.


Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous colors!  Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## momtok

whateve said:


> I'm so excited about my new Henri Bendel purchases. I was inspired by nerual13's and melissatrv's Henri Bendel finds. When nerual13 posted the oil slick satchel, I loved the look. The bag was too formal for me but I was determined to get something from the collection. This phone case has the gorgeous oil slick material on the inside too! It looks 10 times more beautiful IRL than in my photos. I think it will wear well. It doesn't feel delicate at all. The adorable bow fob is both leather and metal.



That's beautiful.  

I was in Henri Bendel at KOP a couple months ago.  First time we ever went inside, and I was genuinely impressed.


----------



## momtok

My birthday present today .... LV Tassil Epi Jasmin, discontinued, but "like new" from Yoogi's. Plus Candy phone charm re-purposed as a bag charm.  

(And if you see a ball chain on the other side of the handle, no you're not imagining it. I have a black strap I'm going to use for shoulder carry sometimes, and I hook the strap to that ball chain as well. It's a trick I figured out some time back, to keep the handle upright so that I can grab it faster.)


----------



## nerual13

whateve said:


> I'm so excited about my new Henri Bendel purchases. I was inspired by nerual13's and melissatrv's Henri Bendel finds. When nerual13 posted the oil slick satchel, I loved the look. The bag was too formal for me but I was determined to get something from the collection. This phone case has the gorgeous oil slick material on the inside too! It looks 10 times more beautiful IRL than in my photos. I think it will wear well. It doesn't feel delicate at all. The adorable bow fob is both leather and metal.



hehe, glad to have inspired!!!! I know how pretty that is in person, enjoy it!



momtok said:


> My birthday present today .... LV Tassil Epi Jasmin, discontinued, but "like new" from Yoogi's. Plus Candy phone charm re-purposed as a bag charm.
> 
> (And if you see a ball chain on the other side of the handle, no you're not imagining it. I have a black strap I'm going to use for shoulder carry sometimes, and I hook the strap to that ball chain as well. It's a trick I figured out some time back, to keep the handle upright so that I can grab it faster.)



Oh Yoogi's Closet, do love that site! I check every night for new stuff!! Enjoy!


----------



## coachie mama

Kate spade bell town Ashlyn


----------



## whateve

momtok said:


> That's beautiful.
> 
> I was in Henri Bendel at KOP a couple months ago.  First time we ever went inside, and I was genuinely impressed.


 Thank you! I have been really happy with all my Henri Bendel things. I don't think there is another brand that gives you the quality for the price. I have a couple of bags from the No. 7 collection and the lambskin is every bit as beautiful as Chanel.



momtok said:


> My birthday present today .... LV Tassil Epi Jasmin, discontinued, but "like new" from Yoogi's. Plus Candy phone charm re-purposed as a bag charm.
> 
> (And if you see a ball chain on the other side of the handle, no you're not imagining it. I have a black strap I'm going to use for shoulder carry sometimes, and I hook the strap to that ball chain as well. It's a trick I figured out some time back, to keep the handle upright so that I can grab it faster.)


The charm is perfect on that bag. I love Epi bags!


nerual13 said:


> hehe, glad to have inspired!!!! I know how pretty that is in person, enjoy it!


 Thank you! 



coachie mama said:


> Kate spade bell town Ashlyn
> 
> View attachment 2796339


That is so adorable! I love the exaggerated classic purse shape combined with the dots.


----------



## OllieO

My second Dooney!  This is the Dillen Medium Satchel in navy.  Nothing medium about it in my opinion.  It is quite large and a bit on the hefty side but not overly so.  I didn't have anything in navy so this one caught my eye.  Got this one at the Dooney outlet in *******, Ct.  The outlet actually had several bags I was considering.  They were offering an additional 20% off fall color bags, except black.  This one was in clearance so no additional % off.  I came very close to getting the same style bag in the florentine leather, which was gorgeous, but they just didn't have it in a color I 'needed'! 





I also went into the Coach outlet (of course).  I have to say I was very disappointed.  They had only a few deletes....a couple of regular size Phoebes in brown at 50% off and one large striped Preston and one Riley in clearance for 50% and additonal 30% off.  They had tons of the mff Phoebes and then all the other usual mff things.  I never thought I would see the day that I would go into a Coach outlet and not see one single thing that I would want!!    Oh well. I got a great Dooney, and had a nice shopping day with my daughter!!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

OllieO said:


> My second Dooney!  This is the Dillen Medium Satchel in navy.  Nothing medium about it in my opinion.  It is quite large and a bit on the hefty side but not overly so.  I didn't have anything in navy so this one caught my eye.  Got this one at the Dooney outlet in *******, Ct.  The outlet actually had several bags I was considering.  They were offering an additional 20% off fall color bags, except black.  This one was in clearance so no additional % off.  I came very close to getting the same style bag in the florentine leather, which was gorgeous, but they just didn't have it in a color I 'needed'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also went into the Coach outlet (of course).  I have to say I was very disappointed.  They had only a few deletes....a couple of regular size Phoebes in brown at 50% off and one large striped Preston and one Riley in clearance for 50% and additonal 30% off.  They had tons of the mff Phoebes and then all the other usual mff things.  I never thought I would see the day that I would go into a Coach outlet and not see one single thing that I would want!!    Oh well. I got a great Dooney, and had a nice shopping day with my daughter!!


 
Congrats - Bag twins - I have this in Sand and several in florentine  FYI - they are addictive 
Dooney outlets SHIP some of their items  for $7.50


----------



## OllieO

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats - Bag twins - I have this in Sand and several in florentine  FYI - they are addictive
> Dooney outlets SHIP some of their items  for $7.50



I can see why you say they are addictive!  I am sitting here thinking that maybe I should have gotten that florentine too!!  Good to know that they will ship!!!

I never paid much attention to the Dooney bags but now that I have, I am finding that they are truly beautiful, very well made bags.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

OllieO said:


> I can see why you say they are addictive!  I am sitting here thinking that maybe I should have gotten that florentine too!!  Good to know that they will ship!!!
> 
> I never paid much attention to the Dooney bags but now that I have, I am finding that they are truly beautiful, very well made bags.


 
Leather on Dooney bags are TDF!!!!!
Walking into the store with the leather smell is TDF


----------



## pbnjam

OllieO said:


> My second Dooney!  This is the Dillen Medium Satchel in navy.  Nothing medium about it in my opinion.  It is quite large and a bit on the hefty side but not overly so.  I didn't have anything in navy so this one caught my eye.  Got this one at the Dooney outlet in *******, Ct.  The outlet actually had several bags I was considering.  They were offering an additional 20% off fall color bags, except black.  This one was in clearance so no additional % off.  I came very close to getting the same style bag in the florentine leather, which was gorgeous, but they just didn't have it in a color I 'needed'!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also went into the Coach outlet (of course).  I have to say I was very disappointed.  They had only a few deletes....a couple of regular size Phoebes in brown at 50% off and one large striped Preston and one Riley in clearance for 50% and additonal 30% off.  They had tons of the mff Phoebes and then all the other usual mff things.  I never thought I would see the day that I would go into a Coach outlet and not see one single thing that I would want!!    Oh well. I got a great Dooney, and had a nice shopping day with my daughter!!


Love this pebbly leather!


----------



## Sarah03

Scored this Hamilton at Macy's. It was 25% off & an additional 20% off with my Macy's card!
View attachment 2797818


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> I'm so excited about my new Henri Bendel purchases. I was inspired by nerual13's and melissatrv's Henri Bendel finds. When nerual13 posted the oil slick satchel, I loved the look. The bag was too formal for me but I was determined to get something from the collection. This phone case has the gorgeous oil slick material on the inside too! It looks 10 times more beautiful IRL than in my photos. I think it will wear well. It doesn't feel delicate at all. The adorable bow fob is both leather and metal.



This is gorgeous! ! Do you know if it will fit a Samsung galaxy S4? Is the gold tone hardware similar to that of coach? I'm usually only into silver and gunmetal hw but the oil slick is so beautiful i might go for it anyway.


----------



## whateve

Harley77 said:


> This is gorgeous! ! Do you know if it will fit a Samsung galaxy S4? Is the gold tone hardware similar to that of coach? I'm usually only into silver and gunmetal hw but the oil slick is so beautiful i might go for it anyway.


Thank you! I would say that the gold hardware is similar to Coach's light gold. It isn't as bright as brass.  I'm surprised they wouldn't have designed it to fit bigger phones. My phone is a little smaller than a S4 at 5 1/4 inches and it just fits.


----------



## melissatrv

I know way back I bought this Kate Spade bag and a lot of people liked it. Though it was sold out but just showed up on their surprise sale for $169.  This is amazing Mint colored bag, FYI in case anyone is still interested


 

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/co...ch-purchases-here-761521-55.html#post24420956


http://surprise.katespade.com/on/de...eSale-Site/en_US/Search-Show?cgid=ks-view-all


----------



## whateve

melissatrv said:


> I know way back I bought this Kate Spade bag and a lot of people liked it. Though it was sold out but just showed up on their surprise sale for $169.  This is amazing Mint colored bag, FYI in case anyone is still interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/co...ch-purchases-here-761521-55.html#post24420956
> 
> 
> http://surprise.katespade.com/on/de...eSale-Site/en_US/Search-Show?cgid=ks-view-all


I saw that! The color is really close to Legacy mint, right? I'm trying to reduce the number of bags I have, not add to them!


----------



## stardustgirl

I didn't realize there was so much love for the Henri Bendel bags! I only have one that I purchased a couple of years ago, but I fell in love with it because it has the classic Bendel stripes. The dog fob is also a Bendel find.


----------



## whateve

stardustgirl said:


> I didn't realize there was so much love for the Henri Bendel bags! I only have one that I purchased a couple of years ago, but I fell in love with it because it has the classic Bendel stripes. The dog fob is also a Bendel find.


The dog is adorable! I have a girl in the same colors. I've wanted something in the stripes for a long time. Your bag is really cute!


----------



## Apelila

My LV DE Emilie wallet and personalized luggage tag


----------



## pbnjam

Apelila said:


> My LV DE Emilie wallet and personalized luggage tag




Love your LV goodies. Gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Apelila said:


> My LV DE Emilie wallet and personalized luggage tag


Very nice!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Apelila said:


> My LV DE Emilie wallet and personalized luggage tag


Very pretty.  I love DE.


----------



## abl13

Apelila said:


> My LV DE Emilie wallet and personalized luggage tag




Do you mind sharing how much the luggage tag was? I've been wanting one for my neverfull but I don't have a store near me but I'm in Vegas this weekend so maybe I can pick one up


----------



## Apelila

abl13 said:


> Do you mind sharing how much the luggage tag was? I've been wanting one for my neverfull but I don't have a store near me but I'm in Vegas this weekend so maybe I can pick one up


They have 2 sizes and I got the large one and I paid with tax$75.00


----------



## stardustgirl

whateve said:


> The dog is adorable! I have a girl in the same colors. I've wanted something in the stripes for a long time. Your bag is really cute!



Thank you! Bendel's has some really nice fobs. I do love their dog art; I've got a couple of scarves and a Christmas ornament too. I've seen the Bendel Girl fob - it's cute!


----------



## arfmsu

I got my first LV recently! Between my LV and Coach must-haves lists, I am in TROUBLE!  Anyway, here she is - Multicolore noir Rita.  Thanks for letting me share!

Also, just have to give a shout out to nerual13 because I have been positively lusting over that HB carlyle bag in petrol...it may very well be my next non-Coach purchase!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Louis Vuitton Christmas Mono  Animation mini Pochette and Mono balloon charm


----------



## Weekend shopper

Apelila said:


> My LV DE Emilie wallet and personalized luggage tag



Love your wallet.  Congrats on your items


----------



## pbnjam

arfmsu said:


> I got my first LV recently! Between my LV and Coach must-haves lists, I am in TROUBLE!  Anyway, here she is - Multicolore noir Rita.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Also, just have to give a shout out to nerual13 because I have been positively lusting over that HB carlyle bag in petrol...it may very well be my next non-Coach purchase!


Very pretty! Wonderful first choice! Someday I will get my first LV bag too.


Weekend shopper said:


> Louis Vuitton Christmas Mono  Animation mini Pochette and Mono balloon charm
> 
> View attachment 2802708
> 
> 
> View attachment 2802709


So I was lurking over at the LV forum recently and saw these. They are so cute! And I bought exactly the same two items. I wanted the pink balloon charm too but they didn't have any. Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

arfmsu said:


> I got my first LV recently! Between my LV and Coach must-haves lists, I am in TROUBLE!  Anyway, here she is - Multicolore noir Rita.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Also, just have to give a shout out to nerual13 because I have been positively lusting over that HB carlyle bag in petrol...it may very well be my next non-Coach purchase!


Congrats on your first LV!   That is very pretty.  I think it's a unique bag that you don't see too many of.  Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Weekend shopper said:


> Louis Vuitton Christmas Mono  Animation mini Pochette and Mono balloon charm
> 
> View attachment 2802708
> 
> 
> View attachment 2802709


Congrats!  They are very nice.  The more I see that Pochette, the more I like it.  Enjoy!


----------



## Weekend shopper

arfmsu said:


> I got my first LV recently! Between my LV and Coach must-haves lists, I am in TROUBLE!  Anyway, here she is - Multicolore noir Rita.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Also, just have to give a shout out to nerual13 because I have been positively lusting over that HB carlyle bag in petrol...it may very well be my next non-Coach purchase!



Congrats! Gorgeous bag


----------



## arfmsu

Weekend shopper said:


> Louis Vuitton Christmas Mono  Animation mini Pochette and Mono balloon charm
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2802708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2802709




I love that balloon charm!


----------



## Weekend shopper

pbnjam said:


> Very pretty! Wonderful first choice! Someday I will get my first LV bag too.
> 
> So I was lurking over at the LV forum recently and saw these. They are so cute! And I bought exactly the same two items. I wanted the pink balloon charm too but they didn't have any. Congrats!



Thank you. Congrats on your set 



Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  They are very nice.  The more I see that Pochette, the more I like it.  Enjoy!



Thank you


----------



## Weekend shopper

arfmsu said:


> I love that balloon charm!



Thank you


----------



## arfmsu

pbnjam said:


> Very pretty! Wonderful first choice! Someday I will get my first LV bag too.
> 
> 
> 
> So I was lurking over at the LV forum recently and saw these. They are so cute! And I bought exactly the same two items. I wanted the pink balloon charm too but they didn't have any. Congrats!




Thanks so much!! It took some saving and I passed on several Coach bags in the meantime, but I'm really happy to have this one. I hope you get your first LV soon!!


----------



## arfmsu

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your first LV!   That is very pretty.  I think it's a unique bag that you don't see too many of.  Enjoy!




Thanks so much! I love that she has the handles and the longer shoulder strap. Multiple carrying options are really important to me so I thought she'd be perfect as my first LV! 




Weekend shopper said:


> Congrats! Gorgeous bag




Thank you!!


----------



## Apelila

Weekend shopper said:


> Louis Vuitton Christmas Mono  Animation mini Pochette and Mono balloon charm
> 
> View attachment 2802708
> 
> 
> View attachment 2802709


Congrats that is on my wish list
I love the design


----------



## momtok

A couple months ago, I stood in Nordstrom's with a Fendi monster in my hand, wondering should I or shouldn't I, should I or shouldn't I?  Hubby said, "Yes, get it," but I just couldn't quite convince myself.  And I couldn't quite remember _why _I had turned down something in Fendi a few years ago too.  Then it finally dawned on me .... "Oh yeah, that's right ... Lagerfeld."  Personal preference -- I just dislike the man too much to contribute any money to his coffers. 

So instead, I got a couple of other little guys.   Try not to laugh, but please meet, "Old Man" and "Esmerelda."  Old Man is pale lavender fox fur with silver fox insets, and has a leather face, leather ears, and a white mink beard.  Esmerelda is "red/rust" fox fur with a couple tiny insets of pale green dyed fox, and has a leather face and leather ears.  (And I intend to get at least one more, in black.)

Daughter and I have been playing with them, and I've pretty much decided that they work best on either a *large* bag, or an extra small one.  But I have promised daughter that the next time we're out for a play or show, Old Man goes on my Azur Eva, and she can have Esmerelda on her cherry blossoms pochette.  











.


----------



## momtok

Weekend shopper said:


> Louis Vuitton Christmas Mono  Animation mini Pochette and Mono balloon charm
> 
> View attachment 2802708
> 
> 
> View attachment 2802709



Love them both!  Balloons are such a cool theme for LV.


----------



## momtok

arfmsu said:


> I got my first LV recently! Between my LV and Coach must-haves lists, I am in TROUBLE!  Anyway, here she is - Multicolore noir Rita.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Also, just have to give a shout out to nerual13 because I have been positively lusting over that HB carlyle bag in petrol...it may very well be my next non-Coach purchase!



I love black multicolor.    So many times, I've thought to myself that I should get one (yes, I realize pre-loved, but I'm good with that).  I've always wished they'd made more in shoulderbags.  I love your choice though.


----------



## whateve

momtok said:


> A couple months ago, I stood in Nordstrom's with a Fendi monster in my hand, wondering should I or shouldn't I, should I or shouldn't I?  Hubby said, "Yes, get it," but I just couldn't quite convince myself.  And I couldn't quite remember _why _I had turned down something in Fendi a few years ago too.  Then it finally dawned on me .... "Oh yeah, that's right ... Lagerfeld."  Personal preference -- I just dislike the man too much to contribute any money to his coffers.
> 
> So instead, I got a couple of other little guys.   Try not to laugh, but please meet, "Old Man" and "Esmerelda."  Old Man is pale lavender fox fur with silver fox insets, and has a leather face, leather ears, and a white mink beard.  Esmerelda is "red/rust" fox fur with a couple tiny insets of pale green dyed fox, and has a leather face and leather ears.  (And I intend to get at least one more, in black.)
> 
> Daughter and I have been playing with them, and I've pretty much decided that they work best on either a *large* bag, or an extra small one.  But I have promised daughter that the next time we're out for a play or show, Old Man goes on my Azur Eva, and she can have Esmerelda on her cherry blossoms pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Very cute! These aren't Fendi?


----------



## momtok

whateve said:


> Very cute! These aren't Fendi?



Nope.  They're essentially "Furrier", not "Fendi".    I like the Fendi's too ... it's just .... Lagerfeld .... no.


----------



## whateve

momtok said:


> Nope.  They're essentially "Furrier", not "Fendi".    I like the Fendi's too ... it's just .... Lagerfeld .... no.


They look the same. Someone on etsy makes some that look similar too. 

I've been carrying a vintage Fendi the last few days. I don't know why, but I almost never want to carry it.


----------



## Weekend shopper

momtok said:


> A couple months ago, I stood in Nordstrom's with a Fendi monster in my hand, wondering should I or shouldn't I, should I or shouldn't I?  Hubby said, "Yes, get it," but I just couldn't quite convince myself.  And I couldn't quite remember _why _I had turned down something in Fendi a few years ago too.  Then it finally dawned on me .... "Oh yeah, that's right ... Lagerfeld."  Personal preference -- I just dislike the man too much to contribute any money to his coffers.
> 
> So instead, I got a couple of other little guys.   Try not to laugh, but please meet, "Old Man" and "Esmerelda."  Old Man is pale lavender fox fur with silver fox insets, and has a leather face, leather ears, and a white mink beard.  Esmerelda is "red/rust" fox fur with a couple tiny insets of pale green dyed fox, and has a leather face and leather ears.  (And I intend to get at least one more, in black.)
> 
> Daughter and I have been playing with them, and I've pretty much decided that they work best on either a *large* bag, or an extra small one.  But I have promised daughter that the next time we're out for a play or show, Old Man goes on my Azur Eva, and she can have Esmerelda on her cherry blossoms pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





momtok said:


> Love them both!  Balloons are such a cool theme for LV.



They are adorable



Apelila said:


> Congrats that is on my wish list
> I love the design



Thank you


----------



## arfmsu

momtok said:


> I love black multicolor.    So many times, I've thought to myself that I should get one (yes, I realize pre-loved, but I'm good with that).  I've always wished they'd made more in shoulderbags.  I love your choice though.




Thanks so much!! I really adore the multicolore - I can see myself getting several more styles in it. I don't mind that they're pre-owned, as long as they're in pretty good condition; the savings justify a little wear and tear for me.


----------



## arfmsu

momtok said:


> A couple months ago, I stood in Nordstrom's with a Fendi monster in my hand, wondering should I or shouldn't I, should I or shouldn't I?  Hubby said, "Yes, get it," but I just couldn't quite convince myself.  And I couldn't quite remember _why _I had turned down something in Fendi a few years ago too.  Then it finally dawned on me .... "Oh yeah, that's right ... Lagerfeld."  Personal preference -- I just dislike the man too much to contribute any money to his coffers.
> 
> So instead, I got a couple of other little guys.   Try not to laugh, but please meet, "Old Man" and "Esmerelda."  Old Man is pale lavender fox fur with silver fox insets, and has a leather face, leather ears, and a white mink beard.  Esmerelda is "red/rust" fox fur with a couple tiny insets of pale green dyed fox, and has a leather face and leather ears.  (And I intend to get at least one more, in black.)
> 
> Daughter and I have been playing with them, and I've pretty much decided that they work best on either a *large* bag, or an extra small one.  But I have promised daughter that the next time we're out for a play or show, Old Man goes on my Azur Eva, and she can have Esmerelda on her cherry blossoms pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




These are beyond cute!!


----------



## Iamminda

momtok said:


> A couple months ago, I stood in Nordstrom's with a Fendi monster in my hand, wondering should I or shouldn't I, should I or shouldn't I?  Hubby said, "Yes, get it," but I just couldn't quite convince myself.  And I couldn't quite remember _why _I had turned down something in Fendi a few years ago too.  Then it finally dawned on me .... "Oh yeah, that's right ... Lagerfeld."  Personal preference -- I just dislike the man too much to contribute any money to his coffers.
> 
> So instead, I got a couple of other little guys.   Try not to laugh, but please meet, "Old Man" and "Esmerelda."  Old Man is pale lavender fox fur with silver fox insets, and has a leather face, leather ears, and a white mink beard.  Esmerelda is "red/rust" fox fur with a couple tiny insets of pale green dyed fox, and has a leather face and leather ears.  (And I intend to get at least one more, in black.)
> 
> Daughter and I have been playing with them, and I've pretty much decided that they work best on either a *large* bag, or an extra small one.  But I have promised daughter that the next time we're out for a play or show, Old Man goes on my Azur Eva, and she can have Esmerelda on her cherry blossoms pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Cute!  I like your bags too,  especially the Bloomsbury.


----------



## CatePNW

arfmsu said:


> I got my first LV recently! Between my LV and Coach must-haves lists, I am in TROUBLE!  Anyway, here she is - Multicolore noir Rita.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Also, just have to give a shout out to nerual13 because I have been positively lusting over that HB carlyle bag in petrol...it may very well be my next non-Coach purchase!


I don't know much of the LV line but I did just see a lady with this bag while at the Seattle outlets over the weekend!  It was really pretty, enjoy your new bag!


----------



## princess_xoxo

*Purchased this beautiful HOBO wallet at the Belk's Charity Sale.*


----------



## CatePNW

princess_xoxo said:


> *Purchased this beautiful HOBO wallet at the Belk's Charity Sale.*
> 
> View attachment 2803332


Pretty colors!


----------



## whateve

princess_xoxo said:


> *Purchased this beautiful HOBO wallet at the Belk's Charity Sale.*
> 
> View attachment 2803332


That's gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

princess_xoxo said:


> *Purchased this beautiful HOBO wallet at the Belk's Charity Sale.*
> 
> View attachment 2803332


Very pretty!


----------



## CatePNW

Visited Seattle outlet over the weekend and scored a few Dooneys, and that Kate Spade Pretzel Fob that I love!


----------



## melissatrv

CatePNW said:


> Visited Seattle outlet over the weekend and scored a few Dooneys, and that Kate Spade Pretzel Fob that I love!
> 
> View attachment 2803979
> View attachment 2803980
> 
> 
> View attachment 2803981
> View attachment 2803982




I agree the FOB is so cute.  I miss the cute FOBs Coach used to have


----------



## abl13

My first burberry! It's full of coach accessories though 




Also finally got my LV luggage tag for my neverfull in Vegas:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Not sure why this pic is upside down but whatever..


----------



## pbnjam

CatePNW said:


> Visited Seattle outlet over the weekend and scored a few Dooneys, and that Kate Spade Pretzel Fob that I love!
> 
> View attachment 2803979
> View attachment 2803980
> 
> 
> View attachment 2803981
> View attachment 2803982


I wish I live closer to Dooney outlet. Ahh I want one of those satchels too, esp the pink one!  And adorable fob!


abl13 said:


> View attachment 2805000
> 
> 
> My first burberry! It's full of coach accessories though
> 
> View attachment 2805001
> 
> 
> Also finally got my LV luggage tag for my neverfull in Vegas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2805005
> 
> 
> Not sure why this pic is upside down but whatever..


Gorgeous Burberry! Love Coach accessories!


----------



## CatePNW

abl13 said:


> View attachment 2805000
> 
> 
> My first burberry! It's full of coach accessories though
> 
> View attachment 2805001
> 
> 
> Also finally got my LV luggage tag for my neverfull in Vegas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2805005
> 
> 
> Not sure why this pic is upside down but whatever..


That's pretty, love the bit of plaid at the top!  Do you have a scarf to go with that?


----------



## CatePNW

pbnjam said:


> I wish I live closer to Dooney outlet. Ahh I want one of those satchels too, esp the pink one!  And adorable fob!


Me too, it's a 4 hour drive from here....LOL!  I already wish I could pop back in to check out some bags that I didn't give proper consideration to!


----------



## pbnjam

CatePNW said:


> Me too, it's a 4 hour drive from here....LOL!  I already wish I could pop back in to check out some bags that I didn't give proper consideration to!




Whoops! I guess I'm not that far. About 2 hr drive.... But I don't drive so it feels very far. Awesome score!


----------



## pbnjam

Well I've been a busy shopper. Sharing with you all my LV mini pochette and balloon charms. At first the LV at Bloomingdales didn't have the pink balloon charm. But I finally got it today at the 5th Ave. store.


----------



## arfmsu

pbnjam said:


> Well I've been a busy shopper. Sharing with you all my LV mini pochette and balloon charms. At first the LV at Bloomingdales didn't have the pink balloon charm. But I finally got it today at the 5th Ave. store.




OMG! Love all your goodies - congrats!!!


----------



## pbnjam

arfmsu said:


> OMG! Love all your goodies - congrats!!!


Thanks! I think I need to go on a ban too..


----------



## frivofrugalista

pbnjam said:


> Well I've been a busy shopper. Sharing with you all my LV mini pochette and balloon charms. At first the LV at Bloomingdales didn't have the pink balloon charm. But I finally got it today at the 5th Ave. store.



Congrats!  Let the addiction begin!


----------



## Weekend shopper

pbnjam said:


> Well I've been a busy shopper. Sharing with you all my LV mini pochette and balloon charms. At first the LV at Bloomingdales didn't have the pink balloon charm. But I finally got it today at the 5th Ave. store.



Congrats on your lovely LV goodies!  Love your balloon charms


----------



## pbnjam

frivofrugalista said:


> Congrats!  Let the addiction begin!


Thanks! I think the addiction has already begun. I read somewhere on tpf that Coach is the gateway drug. I thought that was really hiliarious and true for many people.


Weekend shopper said:


> Congrats on your lovely LV goodies!  Love your balloon charms


Thank you! I'm already dreaming about what LV bag it can go with.


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

After Coach sent me an email to review my recent "purchase", which was the Peanuts item they cancelled on me, I threw up my hands and said "I'm done." I recently acquired this gorgeous Saddleback leather bag and after carrying this bag for a few weeks, I have no intentions to return to Coach in the future:





I have already made purchases of 2 additional items with another planned for the next week.​


----------



## frivofrugalista

TheNerdyGirly said:


> After Coach sent me an email to review my recent "purchase", which was the Peanuts item they cancelled on me, I threw up my hands and said "I'm done." I recently acquired this gorgeous Saddleback leather bag and after carrying this bag for a few weeks, I have no intentions to return to Coach in the future:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already made purchases of 2 additional items with another planned for the next week.​



That's a beauty....what brand is this?


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

frivofrugalista said:


> That's a beauty....what brand is this?


Saddleback Leather. It's an awesome company with a good philosophy and interesting stories. It's mainly ruff and tumble stuff that is meant to age over time and take a beating, plus all their stuff has a 100 year warranty.


----------



## frivofrugalista

TheNerdyGirly said:


> Saddleback Leather. It's an awesome company with a good philosophy and interesting stories. It's mainly ruff and tumble stuff that is meant to age over time and take a beating, plus all their stuff has a 100 year warranty.



I just love the aged look and shape...Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## coachgirl555

TheNerdyGirly said:


> After Coach sent me an email to review my recent "purchase", which was the Peanuts item they cancelled on me, I threw up my hands and said "I'm done." I recently acquired this gorgeous Saddleback leather bag and after carrying this bag for a few weeks, I have no intentions to return to Coach in the future:
> 
> 
> 
> I have already made purchases of 2 additional items with another planned for the next week.​


 
Very pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## jane

TheNerdyGirly said:


> After Coach sent me an email to review my recent "purchase", which was the Peanuts item they cancelled on me, I threw up my hands and said "I'm done." I recently acquired this gorgeous Saddleback leather bag and after carrying this bag for a few weeks, I have no intentions to return to Coach in the future:



I hear you on that! I have thought it over for a few weeks and I think I'm done with Coach too. I will keep the ones I have that I really love. I know I'm done because I haven't been really interested in anything new since the Dakotah I bought back in September. Even with sale after sale after sale in all the department stores. Don't care.

I checked out Saddleback and I already want a small tote!


----------



## TheNerdyGirly

jane said:


> I checked out Saddleback and I already want a small tote!


One of the totes is what I have my eye on next. I got interested in them a few years back when they mainly had business bags and a few accessories. A co-worker had a satchel and I lusted over it. It made his whole cubicle smell like leather, even after months of getting it. I was cruising through my bookmarks and found them again recently. It seems the company's founder's wife has become more involved in designing and started a line of more feminine bags. As soon as I saw this hobo the light shown down and the choir sang. I really like that they are very inventive seeing that they do not use buttons, snaps or zippers (what they refer to as breakable hardware). There is a fantastic YouTube video of their oldest daughter desiging her own bag so she can auction it off and help the third world family she sponsors.


----------



## MaryBel

Got this cutie yesterday. Love Dooney Florentine leather in red and love the plaid lining!


----------



## Nymeria1

MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie yesterday. Love Dooney Florentine leather in red and love the plaid lining!



LOVE your new bag! It really is a cutie!!


----------



## whateve

MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie yesterday. Love Dooney Florentine leather in red and love the plaid lining!


Adorable!


----------



## pbnjam

MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie yesterday. Love Dooney Florentine leather in red and love the plaid lining!


 
Very pretty! It reminds me of Christmas. Congrats!


----------



## Mariquel

MaryBel said:


> Got this cutie yesterday. Love Dooney Florentine leather in red and love the plaid lining!



So cute!  Dooney has really stepped up their game the last few years.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I'm eyeing some henri bendel items online. Does anyone know if they ever do good cyber Monday sales? Today I could get a phone wallet 25% off and a Carlyle for 20% off plus another $50 off. Is that basically the best possible discount for this brand? 

Thanks! !


----------



## whateve

Harley77 said:


> I'm eyeing some henri bendel items online. Does anyone know if they ever do good cyber Monday sales? Today I could get a phone wallet 25% off and a Carlyle for 20% off plus another $50 off. Is that basically the best possible discount for this brand?
> 
> Thanks! !


I can't remember if I was looking last year on cyber Monday. I don't recall great sales of their full-price stuff. The $50 off $250 is standard. Unless it goes to clearance I don't think you will do any better. Are they still offering free shipping? I ordered some cosmetic cases yesterday that were on sale and got free shipping.


----------



## abwd

My new Longchamp Roseau Tote!!  First LC purchase and I am smitten with this bag!!


----------



## Iamminda

abwd said:


> My new Longchamp Roseau Tote!!  First LC purchase and I am smitten with this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 2810522
> View attachment 2810523


Wow that is pretty!  I am not familiar with Longchamp except for their nylon bags!   Nice.  Congrats!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> I can't remember if I was looking last year on cyber Monday. I don't recall great sales of their full-price stuff. The $50 off $250 is standard. Unless it goes to clearance I don't think you will do any better. Are they still offering free shipping? I ordered some cosmetic cases yesterday that were on sale and got free shipping.



Yes,  they are still offering free shipping. I'm debating the petrol carlyle and phone wallet. I found that in 2012 they offered 30% off purchases over $100. Maybe I will grab the phone wallet at 25% off today and if I love it I will hope I can get the matching carlyle for at least 25% off before the end of the year. I love the unique finish of it but am afraid the Carlyle might be a bit to formal for me ( I'm a stay at home mom). I don't have a store near me to check it out in person.


----------



## whateve

Harley77 said:


> Yes,  they are still offering free shipping. I'm debating the petrol carlyle and phone wallet. I found that in 2012 they offered 30% off purchases over $100. Maybe I will grab the phone wallet at 25% off today and if I love it I will hope I can get the matching carlyle for at least 25% off before the end of the year. I love the unique finish of it but am afraid the Carlyle might be a bit to formal for me ( I'm a stay at home mom). I don't have a store near me to check it out in person.


I don't have a store either so I haven't seen the bag in person. The petrol is gorgeous! I'm so happy I got my phone wallet. I didn't get my first Bendel until mid 2013. I didn't buy anything last Christmas which makes me think they weren't having any great sales then.


----------



## whateve

abwd said:


> My new Longchamp Roseau Tote!!  First LC purchase and I am smitten with this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 2810522
> View attachment 2810523


It's beautiful! I have one leather Longchamp bag.


----------



## abwd

Iamminda said:


> Wow that is pretty!  I am not familiar with Longchamp except for their nylon bags!   Nice.  Congrats!







whateve said:


> It's beautiful! I have one leather Longchamp bag.




Thank you. I am not a huge fan of the nylon (mostly for practical purposes), but I stumbled upon this girl and had to have her!!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

abwd said:


> My new Longchamp Roseau Tote!!  First LC purchase and I am smitten with this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 2810522
> View attachment 2810523




Gorgeous bag.  A real head turner.   Have fun with her.


----------



## arfmsu

abwd said:


> My new Longchamp Roseau Tote!!  First LC purchase and I am smitten with this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 2810522
> View attachment 2810523




Wow, I really like this one! So unique yet classic at the same time. Great choice!


----------



## Brasileiro

CatePNW said:


> Pretty colors!



Omg this is so cute!!!







abl13 said:


> View attachment 2805000
> 
> 
> My first burberry! It's full of coach accessories though
> 
> View attachment 2805001
> 
> 
> Also finally got my LV luggage tag for my neverfull in Vegas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2805005
> 
> 
> Not sure why this pic is upside down but whatever..


----------



## MaryBel

Nymeria1 said:


> LOVE your new bag! It really is a cutie!!




Thank you!



whateve said:


> Adorable!




Thank you!



pbnjam said:


> Very pretty! It reminds me of Christmas. Congrats!




Thank you! Yes, it will be my holiday's bag!



Mariquel said:


> So cute!  Dooney has really stepped up their game the last few years.




Thank you! I agree, they are coming up with really pretty bags, some of them very luxurious.


----------



## MaryBel

abwd said:


> My new Longchamp Roseau Tote!!  First LC purchase and I am smitten with this bag!!
> 
> View attachment 2810522
> View attachment 2810523




WOW, she's so pretty!
Love it! Congrats!


----------



## Coconut lover

abwd said:


> My new Longchamp Roseau Tote!!  First LC purchase and I am smitten with this bag!!



Love the red patent  I have the black leather shoulder Roseau tote. Very classy style. I always get compliments with this bag!


----------



## annpan23

My first Dooney and Bourke!


----------



## whateve

annpan23 said:


> My first Dooney and Bourke!


I love this color! Very cute bag!


----------



## CatePNW

annpan23 said:


> My first Dooney and Bourke!


Those are so cute!  I was tempted by the black patent one at the outlet recently.  I've got a few of the pebbled leather zip zips and have been in my red one all week!  Enjoy her.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Harley77 said:


> I'm eyeing some henri bendel items online. Does anyone know if they ever do good cyber Monday sales? Today I could get a phone wallet 25% off and a Carlyle for 20% off plus another $50 off. Is that basically the best possible discount for this brand?
> 
> Thanks! !


 
Henri Bendel sale....

20% OFF $100+, 25% OFF $200+, 30% OFF $300+ FULL PRICE, PLUS, FREE 2-DAY SHIPPING 3DAYS ONLY!

I bought the petrol phone wallet a couple of days ago for $51, no tax and free shipping. Should be here today. 
Now going to seriously look at other items since the sale includes everything....


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Suzanne B. said:


> Henri Bendel sale....
> 
> 20% OFF $100+, 25% OFF $200+, 30% OFF $300+ FULL PRICE, PLUS, FREE 2-DAY SHIPPING 3DAYS ONLY!
> 
> I bought the petrol phone wallet a couple of days ago for $51, no tax and free shipping. Should be here today.
> Now going to seriously look at other items since the sale includes everything....




I just got that email! 
I ordered the phone wallet a few days ago at 25% off and it was just delivered. It is gorgeous!!!! I only wish it looked more purple on the outside as it does inside. With this varying pattern though you just never know what you will end up with. I wish I had a store nearby so I could pick through them for the most purple colored one. Now I have only a few days to decide if I should grab the Carlyle at 30% off. If it has silver hardware it would be a no brainer.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I caved and ordered the Carlyle satchel in petrol. At 30% off plus free 2 day shipping and gift wrap I just couldn't pass it up. I felt comfortable buying sight unseen because if for some reason it isn't love I have 30 days to return and it will only cost $4 to ship back. 

On a side note Henri Bendel costumer service has been amazing. I've emailed them twice about a few questions and I received very quick detailed answers. (Many times coach just sends me a stock copy and paste response a few days later.) So far I'm loving everything about Henri Bendel! !


----------



## annpan23

CatePNW said:


> Those are so cute!  I was tempted by the black patent one at the outlet recently.  I've got a few of the pebbled leather zip zips and have been in my red one all week!  Enjoy her.





whateve said:


> I love this color! Very cute bag!



Thank you, Ladies!


----------



## Suzanne B.

:shame:





Harley77 said:


> I caved and ordered the Carlyle satchel in petrol. At 30% off plus free 2 day shipping and gift wrap I just couldn't pass it up. I felt comfortable buying sight unseen because if for some reason it isn't love I have 30 days to return and it will only cost $4 to ship back.
> 
> On a side note Henri Bendel costumer service has been amazing. I've emailed them twice about a few questions and I received very quick detailed answers. (Many times coach just sends me a stock copy and paste response a few days later.) So far I'm loving everything about Henri Bendel! !


 

Pictures when you get it please! I love my phone wallet! I've got it sitting on a shelf so I can just look at it when I open the closet.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Suzanne B. said:


> :shame:
> 
> 
> Pictures when you get it please! I love my phone wallet! I've got it sitting on a shelf so I can just look at it when I open the closet.




Haha I'm doing the exact same thing with my phone wallet when I'm not using it! ! It's just so stunning and very unique!


----------



## whateve

Harley77 said:


> I caved and ordered the Carlyle satchel in petrol. At 30% off plus free 2 day shipping and gift wrap I just couldn't pass it up. I felt comfortable buying sight unseen because if for some reason it isn't love I have 30 days to return and it will only cost $4 to ship back.
> 
> On a side note Henri Bendel costumer service has been amazing. I've emailed them twice about a few questions and I received very quick detailed answers. (Many times coach just sends me a stock copy and paste response a few days later.) So far I'm loving everything about Henri Bendel! !


Ooh wonderful! I'm very tempted by the new No. 7 flap bag but I think it is probably too small. I already have the camera bag which is too small and this one doesn't seem much bigger.


----------



## arfmsu

Harley77 said:


> I caved and ordered the Carlyle satchel in petrol. At 30% off plus free 2 day shipping and gift wrap I just couldn't pass it up. I felt comfortable buying sight unseen because if for some reason it isn't love I have 30 days to return and it will only cost $4 to ship back.
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note Henri Bendel costumer service has been amazing. I've emailed them twice about a few questions and I received very quick detailed answers. (Many times coach just sends me a stock copy and paste response a few days later.) So far I'm loving everything about Henri Bendel! !




Ahhhh I was so tempted but I just couldn't pull the trigger. I can't wait to see your pics - hope it's love!!


----------



## stardustgirl

Harley77 said:


> I'm eyeing some henri bendel items online. Does anyone know if they ever do good cyber Monday sales? Today I could get a phone wallet 25% off and a Carlyle for 20% off plus another $50 off. Is that basically the best possible discount for this brand?
> 
> Thanks! !



A couple of years ago I saw 30% discounts, but not lately. There is a deal you can stack if you use the Amex Sync offer. If you buy $200 at Henri Bendel you get a $50 statement credit from Amex (you have to use their card to purchase). So you can use your discounts and coupons w/Bendel to spend at least $200, then get extra back from Amex. The details should be on Twitter and/or Facebook. I believe there's one for Cole Haan right now as well.


----------



## whateve

stardustgirl said:


> A couple of years ago I saw 30% discounts, but not lately. There is a deal you can stack if you use the Amex Sync offer. If you buy $200 at Henri Bendel you get a $50 statement credit from Amex (you have to use their card to purchase). So you can use your discounts and coupons w/Bendel to spend at least $200, then get extra back from Amex. The details should be on Twitter and/or Facebook. I believe there's one for Cole Haan right now as well.


There's a 30% promotion at Henri Bendel now through the 26th.


----------



## stardustgirl

whateve said:


> There's a 30% promotion at Henri Bendel now through the 26th.



Thanks! I'm still going through the day's email (egads it gets heavy Black Friday week!) and saw that. I thought "that figures... I just posted on tpf"


----------



## stardustgirl

Being a bit of a dog-obsessive, another non-Coach purchase has been from Jack Russell Malletier. It's a sporty canvas bag unlike anything else I own, but has the cutest lining ever seen in a bag:


----------



## pbnjam

stardustgirl said:


> Being a bit of a dog-obsessive, another non-Coach purchase has been from Jack Russell Malletier. It's a sporty canvas bag unlike anything else I own, but has the cutest lining ever seen in a bag:


This is so adorable. Love that lining!


----------



## MKB0925

stardustgirl said:


> Being a bit of a dog-obsessive, another non-Coach purchase has been from Jack Russell Malletier. It's a sporty canvas bag unlike anything else I own, but has the cutest lining ever seen in a bag:



That is adorable and very cute bag!


----------



## jenn805

CatePNW said:


> Visited Seattle outlet over the weekend and scored a few Dooneys, and that Kate Spade Pretzel Fob that I love!
> 
> View attachment 2803979
> View attachment 2803980
> 
> 
> View attachment 2803981
> View attachment 2803982



Love your purchases, I have done a few phone orders from seattle store, I usually talk to Sawyer,  she is super nice


----------



## jenn805

arfmsu said:


> I got my first LV recently! Between my LV and Coach must-haves lists, I am in TROUBLE!  Anyway, here she is - Multicolore noir Rita.  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Also, just have to give a shout out to nerual13 because I have been positively lusting over that HB carlyle bag in petrol...it may very well be my next non-Coach purchase!



Love this bag


----------



## jenn805

whateve said:


> I'm so excited about my new Henri Bendel purchases. I was inspired by nerual13's and melissatrv's Henri Bendel finds. When nerual13 posted the oil slick satchel, I loved the look. The bag was too formal for me but I was determined to get something from the collection. This phone case has the gorgeous oil slick material on the inside too! It looks 10 times more beautiful IRL than in my photos. I think it will wear well. It doesn't feel delicate at all. The adorable bow fob is both leather and metal.



Omg, love both, I need to check out HB


----------



## jenn805

Rebecca Minkoff mini mac
I haven't bought a RM in a long time
but im not liking many coach bags lately


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

New to me MK tote.


----------



## arfmsu

jenn805 said:


> Love this bag




Thanks so much!!


----------



## arfmsu

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2814776
> 
> New to me MK tote.




Love the big tassel!




jenn805 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff mini mac
> 
> I haven't bought a RM in a long time
> 
> but im not liking many coach bags lately




Pretty color!


----------



## whateve

jenn805 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff mini mac
> I haven't bought a RM in a long time
> but im not liking many coach bags lately


Beautiful! I was so tempted to get this from the RM sample sale!


----------



## jenn805

whateve said:


> Beautiful! I was so tempted to get this from the RM sample sale!



Thanks. I needed a crossbody. I think this will be perfect


----------



## jenn805

arfmsu said:


> Love the big tassel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty color!



Thanks : )


----------



## stardustgirl

pbnjam said:


> This is so adorable. Love that lining!





MKB0925 said:


> That is adorable and very cute bag!


Thank you both! It's funny, I think I first noticed Coach with their Jack Russell terrier ad campaigns back in the day.


jenn805 said:


> Rebecca Minkoff mini mac
> I haven't bought a RM in a long time
> but im not liking many coach bags lately


I *love* that blue! That's a very pretty bag.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Disappointed. My Henri Bendel petrol carlyle satchel arrived today and I think it was a floor display. The feet on the bottom are scratched and one of the handles is peeling away. This one will definitely be going back. Now I just need to decide if I should try again or just forget it. It is gorgeous but  considering how this one looks I wonder how it will hold up over the years.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Harley77 said:


> Disappointed. My Henri Bendel petrol carlyle satchel arrived today and I think it was a floor display. The feet on the bottom are scratched and one of the handles is peeling away. This one will definitely be going back. Now I just need to decide if I should try again or just forget it. It is gorgeous but  considering how this one looks I wonder how it will hold up over the years.



That's what I told the tpf'er who bought the bag and decided to return it. The color has been painted on and I had concerns about it holding up over time. But I didn't want to burst her bubble about the bag so I didn't say anything about it until she had decided to return it.

I'm sorry a you got a dud, but maybe it's a good thing you did.....


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Suzanne B. said:


> That's what I told the tpf'er who bought the bag and decided to return it. The color has been painted on and I had concerns about it holding up over time. But I didn't want to burst her bubble about the bag so I didn't say anything about it until she had decided to return it.
> 
> I'm sorry a you got a dud, but maybe it's a good thing you did.....



Yeah I definitely got a dud. It doesn't even have a price tag anywhere on it. I have the phone wallet in this finish and it's in perfect condition. But I'm not worried about a $50 item showing wear and tear in the future. ... $400 is a lot more to think about though.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Harley77 said:


> Yeah I definitely got a dud. It doesn't even have a price tag anywhere on it. I have the phone wallet in this finish and it's in perfect condition. But I'm not worried about a $50 item showing wear and tear in the future. ... $400 is a lot more to think about though.



Yep, that's why that's all I bought with that finish.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Upon further inspection it's definitely a return. There is a big sticky stain down the one side and a corner that's all scuffed up. I had such high hopes for this brand. I also re-inspected my phone wallet and the tag for it calls it 'stingray' instead of 'petrol'.


----------



## whateve

Harley77 said:


> Upon further inspection it's definitely a return. There is a big sticky stain down the one side and a corner that's all scuffed up. I had such high hopes for this brand. I also re-inspected my phone wallet and the tag for it calls it 'stingray' instead of 'petrol'.


What do you think of the style? I'm so sorry you got a used bag. Once HB sent me the wrong item. They wouldn't send out the correct item until they had received back the incorrect item.

My phone case seems so sturdy, I think it will hold up well. My tag says stingray too.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> What do you think of the style? I'm so sorry you got a used bag. Once HB sent me the wrong item. They wouldn't send out the correct item until they had received back the incorrect item.
> 
> My phone case seems so sturdy, I think it will hold up well. My tag says stingray too.



The style is just ok in my opinion. I tried it on with my stuff in it to decide if I wanted an exchange. For the size of the bag the opening is a bit tight since it is cinched at the top. Also (although it could just be a defect) the left clasp kept unbuttoning itself when I would put my wallet in/out. Minus the scuffs, stickiness, and handle peeling; it is beautiful.

My wallet seems so sturdy as well. I just think this finish doesn't work well in this style of bag. It's hard to explain but where the bag is less structured and squishy on the sides is where the finish is coming off and looking crackled. The front and back look just as great as my wallet though. Then the handles seem stretched too tight which caused the peeling. 

Jeeze. ... just reading what I wrote helped me decide for sure that I won't try for #2 .


----------



## Suzanne B.

Harley77 said:


> Upon further inspection it's definitely a return. There is a big sticky stain down the one side and a corner that's all scuffed up. I had such high hopes for this brand. I also re-inspected my phone wallet and the tag for it calls it 'stingray' instead of 'petrol'.





whateve said:


> What do you think of the style? I'm so sorry you got a used bag. Once HB sent me the wrong item. They wouldn't send out the correct item until they had received back the incorrect item.
> 
> My phone case seems so sturdy, I think it will hold up well. My tag says stingray too.



Cavier leather is the skin of a stingray.


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> Cavier leather is the skin of a stingray.


I don't think that is true. Stingray is very stiff so it doesn't make good purses. I fell in love with stingray a few years ago. There was a stingray bag at Chanel for $5000. The stingray was just on the front panel. In real stingray, there is a pattern - not all the bubbles are the same size. It was definitely not the same as their caviar leather bags, which were only around $2000 - $3000.


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> I don't think that is true. Stingray is very stiff so it doesn't make good purses. I fell in love with stingray a few years ago. There was a stingray bag at Chanel for $5000. The stingray was just on the front panel. In real stingray, there is a pattern - not all the bubbles are the same size. It was definitely not the same as their caviar leather bags, which were only around $2000 - $3000.



According to yahoo and Google that is what real caviar leather is. I researched it because I didn't know what cavier leather was and wanted to know what it was before I bought it. I have no way of knowing if the phone wallet is real or faked stingray.  My only experience with stingrays are when they end up on my fishing hook.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Two Brahmin beauties I picked up at the Dillard's sale today.


----------



## abwd

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Two Brahmin beauties I picked up at the Dillard's sale today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817216




Both are gorgeous!!! Great scores!!!


----------



## melissatrv

I ordered this bag and ended up returning it too.  The bag was wrapped to the nines and came in a HUGE box.  It even included a shopping bag as if you bought it at the physical store location. The handles were extended fully and not folded down, like Coach does, and came in a tall box to accommodate this.  Ironically though, they did not stuff the inside of the purse up to the top, only halfway.  So because of this the top part of the bag caved in.  I was really surprised by this given how much care and packaging was around the bag.  I dunno, made me think this bag would be susceptible to "folds".  It was such a shame that they overlooked this.  My bags, regardless of brand, usually end up shipped with almost too much stuffing inside


I thought what you did too, about the tight opening even though the bag was medium size.  Loved the lining.  It was a pretty bag, but I did not want to do an exchange as it was not love all up.  I wish they had this in a small wallet or small wristlet and it was more purple than green.  Maybe I will get the phone wristlet.  Seems it would make a better accessory than a bag.  If this bag was maybe $150 I would exchange it but even at 30% off, it was still an expensive purchase for an item that I liked but did not love.  


Not so discouraged that I would not give them another shot though if I found something else that interested me.








Harley77 said:


> The style is just ok in my opinion. I tried it on with my stuff in it to decide if I wanted an exchange. For the size of the bag the opening is a bit tight since it is cinched at the top. Also (although it could just be a defect) the left clasp kept unbuttoning itself when I would put my wallet in/out. Minus the scuffs, stickiness, and handle peeling; it is beautiful.
> 
> My wallet seems so sturdy as well. I just think this finish doesn't work well in this style of bag. It's hard to explain but where the bag is less structured and squishy on the sides is where the finish is coming off and looking crackled. The front and back look just as great as my wallet though. Then the handles seem stretched too tight which caused the peeling.
> 
> Jeeze. ... just reading what I wrote helped me decide for sure that I won't try for #2 .


----------



## stardustgirl

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Two Brahmin beauties I picked up at the Dillard's sale today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817216



 Wow, those are both lovely! The one on the left is especially pretty. Great finds!


----------



## Kmiller_41

Got this last week. Tory Burch Mini Square Tote.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Kmiller_41 said:


> Got this last week. Tory Burch Mini Square Tote.
> View attachment 2819480


 

Ohhh, another Tory I like.  Beautiful bag!

Could I possibly have an interior shot? Maybe with your stuff in it? That always seems to help me decide if it would be a workable size for me.


----------



## bigal

Here's a new to me non-Coach find today.   I found this beautiful Anthropologie Lucky Penny bag for $7.  They seem to have retailed for around $300.

It's so pretty!


----------



## pbnjam

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Two Brahmin beauties I picked up at the Dillard's sale today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817216


These are very pretty! Congrats!


Kmiller_41 said:


> Got this last week. Tory Burch Mini Square Tote.
> View attachment 2819480


I love this purple! What a cute bag.


bigal said:


> Here's a new to me non-Coach find today.   I found this beautiful Anthropologie Lucky Penny bag for $7.  They seem to have retailed for around $300.
> 
> It's so pretty!


Awesome deal! Very pretty.


----------



## Kmiller_41

Suzanne B. said:


> Ohhh, another Tory I like.  Beautiful bag!
> 
> Could I possibly have an interior shot? Maybe with your stuff in it? That always seems to help me decide if it would be a workable size for me.




Sure! I'll take some tomorrow for you


----------



## bigal

pbnjam said:


> Awesome deal! Very pretty.



Thanks!


----------



## Suzanne B.

Kmiller_41 said:


> Sure! I'll take some tomorrow for you



Thank you!


----------



## Mariquel

bigal said:


> Here's a new to me non-Coach find today.   I found this beautiful Anthropologie Lucky Penny bag for $7.  They seem to have retailed for around $300.
> 
> It's so pretty!



What a deal!  Love the drop length on the straps.


----------



## bigal

Mariquel said:


> What a deal!  Love the drop length on the straps.



Thanks!  It fits nicely either on my shoulder or crook of my arm.   Perfection!


----------



## melissatrv

Kmiller_41 said:


> Got this last week. Tory Burch Mini Square Tote.
> View attachment 2819480




Holy smokes!  That is one rockin shade of purple!!  Would be interested in seeing the size also, from the pics it does not look like a mini but a small?  Size wise, what Coach bag do you think it compares with?


----------



## Kmiller_41

Suzanne B. said:


> Ohhh, another Tory I like.  Beautiful bag!
> 
> Could I possibly have an interior shot? Maybe with your stuff in it? That always seems to help me decide if it would be a workable size for me.




Here's some pics with my stuff in it. That's a large cosmetic bag in the back. It's a good size bag, I would compare it to the mini crosby. Plus you can put stuff in the two zipper compartments on the side as well.


----------



## Kmiller_41

melissatrv said:


> Holy smokes!  That is one rockin shade of purple!!  Would be interested in seeing the size also, from the pics it does not look like a mini but a small?  Size wise, what Coach bag do you think it compares with?




Thanks! I am loving it!! I just sold a bunch of my coach stuff to get a few more of these bags  I think I'm slowly moving away from Coach  I just posted pics of the inside. It's a good size bag that I would probably compare to the mini crosby. I would not say this is mini at all.


----------



## pbnjam

Kmiller_41 said:


> Here's some pics with my stuff in it. That's a large cosmetic bag in the back. It's a good size bag, I would compare it to the mini crosby. Plus you can put stuff in the two zipper compartments on the side as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2820567
> View attachment 2820568
> View attachment 2820569


So cute. I love your accessories too. I recognize the loft case.


----------



## Kmiller_41

pbnjam said:


> So cute. I love your accessories too. I recognize the loft case.




Thank you! Loft is another store I just can't stay out of, lol! I couldn't resist it for $10!


----------



## melissatrv

Kmiller_41 said:


> Here's some pics with my stuff in it. That's a large cosmetic bag in the back. It's a good size bag, I would compare it to the mini crosby. Plus you can put stuff in the two zipper compartments on the side as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2820567
> View attachment 2820568
> View attachment 2820569




Fantastic, thank you for the pics and the Mini Crosby comp.  Where did you get this, I am not seeing this on the TB site?


----------



## Suzanne B.

Kmiller_41 said:


> Here's some pics with my stuff in it. That's a large cosmetic bag in the back. It's a good size bag, I would compare it to the mini crosby. Plus you can put stuff in the two zipper compartments on the side as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2820567
> View attachment 2820568
> View attachment 2820569


 
Thank you for the photos! It looks like it might be workable for me. I'll probably have to wait until after Christmas to get one because they are pretty much sold out from stores and ebay will command top dollar during the Christmas season. 

Even though I did just get the Dakotah, I have also been moving away from Coach. I first bought a Tory bag, love the leather and the bag. I then bought a second one, great leather too, but it just didn't work for me. Since then I've bought 2 Dooney bags. It's taken me a few years to force myself to get past the 'Christmas' lining and try one of their bags out. I really like the bags and am making myself get over my issue with the lining.


----------



## Kmiller_41

melissatrv said:


> Fantastic, thank you for the pics and the Mini Crosby comp.  Where did you get this, I am not seeing this on the TB site?




You're welcome! I got this last week at my local Tory Burch store. They had a sale and these seemed to sell out really fast. I was told by one of the SAs that these bags were only going to be available for the holidays then they would be gone. I hope she's wrong because I want the green one now


----------



## Kmiller_41

Suzanne B. said:


> Thank you for the photos! It looks like it might be workable for me. I'll probably have to wait until after Christmas to get one because they are pretty much sold out from stores and ebay will command top dollar during the Christmas season.
> 
> Even though I did just get the Dakotah, I have also been moving away from Coach. I first bought a Tory bag, love the leather and the bag. I then bought a second one, great leather too, but it just didn't work for me. Since then I've bought 2 Dooney bags. It's taken me a few years to force myself to get past the 'Christmas' lining and try one of their bags out. I really like the bags and am making myself get over my issue with the lining.




No problem! These sold out fast! I was told by a SA that they were just selling these bags for the holidays and then that was it. I hope she's wrong because I would love to add another to my collection. 
That's funny you say that about the lining of DB. I bought one last year and ended up returning for that very reason! I know it's silly and no one sees it but me but it really bothered me. They do have awesome bags though!


----------



## vesperholly

I returned a beautiful purple Coach bag because it had Pepto Bismol pink lining. Just couldn't get past it!!


----------



## Suzanne B.

vesperholly said:


> I returned a beautiful purple Coach bag because it had Pepto Bismol pink lining. Just couldn't get past it!!


 
  Can't say I blame you there. 

I don't so much mind red, but when you put red and green together it's too 'Christmassy'. Thankfully, the way one bag is made, you can't really see much of the green and surprisingly, the other one doesn't have any green....so I'm getting used to the red and the insides of Dooney's.


----------



## Doglover1610

My scores over the weekend


----------



## Suzanne B.

Doglover1610 said:


> My scores over the weekend



Great finds! A lot great finds by tpf'ers these past few days.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I am so upset with Henri Bendel right now. I was told by customer care that I could ship my defective Carlyle back for a refund back to my VISA. Well I just received an email showing that a gift card is being shipped to me. I do not want a $400 gift card to henri bendel! ! I want it back on my VISA! ! And of course I receive this email 5 minutes after their call service closes for the day. If they don't fix this I don't know what I will do! !


----------



## whateve

Harley77 said:


> I am so upset with Henri Bendel right now. I was told by customer care that I could ship my defective Carlyle back for a refund back to my VISA. Well I just received an email showing that a gift card is being shipped to me. I do not want a $400 gift card to henri bendel! ! I want it back on my VISA! ! And of course I receive this email 5 minutes after their call service closes for the day. If they don't fix this I don't know what I will do! !


That's ridiculous! Are you sure the gift card isn't just a small amount to apologize for sending you a damaged bag? They are supposed to allow returns within 30 days unless you got a 50% or greater discount. If they don't fix it, you can file a dispute with your credit card company.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> That's ridiculous! Are you sure the gift card isn't just a small amount to apologize for sending you a damaged bag? They are supposed to allow returns within 30 days unless you got a 50% or greater discount. If they don't fix it, you can file a dispute with your credit card company.



Gift card is for $387 and I paid $394 for the bag. So even their $4 deduction to ship it back wasn't even calculated right. Once I get my kids ready for the day I'm calling to complain.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Wow! I thought everybody credited the credit card back unless a certain time limit had been breached. That makes me think twice about ever making a pricier purchase from them. Hopefully, it was a mistake and they will correct it for you this morning.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

The gift card is already shipped out so once I receive it I have to call them. They will then devalue it and put it back on my VISA. The customer service rep was very nice and said the computer automatically did it this way because the day I ordered it they were offering free gift wrap so it read it was a gift return.


----------



## whateve

Harley77 said:


> The gift card is already shipped out so once I receive it I have to call them. They will then devalue it and put it back on my VISA. The customer service rep was very nice and said the computer automatically did it this way because the day I ordered it they were offering free gift wrap so it read it was a gift return.


I'm glad it is resolved but what a hassle! I have a return on the way back to them. I hope I get my refund. I remember my items were gift wrapped but I don't remember asking for it.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> I'm glad it is resolved but what a hassle! I have a return on the way back to them. I hope I get my refund. I remember my items were gift wrapped but I don't remember asking for it.



The girl I talked to was very nice and apologized a few times. I feel a lot better about this entire mess after talking to her. I was pretty upset after receiving the email last night about the gift card 5 minutes after their phone service closed for the day.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Does anyone here have any DKNY bags? I found a really cute one online but not sure of their quality. It is haircalf and lambskin. I have a pair of combat boots from this brand that I love but have never seen their handbags irl.


----------



## melissatrv

whateve said:


> I'm glad it is resolved but what a hassle! I have a return on the way back to them. I hope I get my refund. I remember my items were gift wrapped but I don't remember asking for it.


 
Me too except no gift wrap.  Did we all return the Carlyle satchel in Petrol?


----------



## whateve

melissatrv said:


> Me too except no gift wrap.  Did we all return the Carlyle satchel in Petrol?


Not me. I bought a couple of cosmetic cases that ended up being bigger than I expected.


----------



## ZSP

Harley77 said:


> Does anyone here have any DKNY bags? I found a really cute one online but not sure of their quality. It is haircalf and lambskin. I have a pair of combat boots from this brand that I love but have never seen their handbags irl.



I've only had one (still have) and the quality is really nice...the leather is nice and thick, several pockets inside.  I've had this bag for almost 10 years and it still looks great.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

--


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Harley77 said:


> Does anyone here have any DKNY bags? I found a really cute one online but not sure of their quality. It is haircalf and lambskin. I have a pair of combat boots from this brand that I love but have never seen their handbags irl.




DKNY bags are an under appreciated brand in my opinion. Currently I have nine. I bought most of them last year but this year I have purchased a Black Gansevoort - Quilted Nappa and a Black Bryant Park Shiny Saffiano. I have pictures of some of them on my "Your Bag Showcase" thread. They are great quality and I have not had any problems with any of them so far.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Glad to hear positive reviews on DKNY. Would you ladies say that a bag that has a price of $275 would be getting a good deal at around $150?


----------



## vesperholly

Suzanne B. said:


> Can't say I blame you there.
> 
> I don't so much mind red, but when you put red and green together it's too 'Christmassy'. Thankfully, the way one bag is made, you can't really see much of the green and surprisingly, the other one doesn't have any green....so I'm getting used to the red and the insides of Dooney's.



I was so happy to find the same bag in a much better cream outside/tan lining. It's such a good bag (park duffle). Probably overpriced for being a Coach bag specifically made for TJMaxx though.

The red in Dooney's doesn't bother me if it "goes" with the outside of the bag - red and brown or red and purple.  What does get me is the weird brown shade for their handles doesn't always go with the main bag color! I'm a designer IRL so very sensitive to colors!

I've had a few DKNY bags over the years from discount stores and they've been good quality. I wouldn't pay more than $100, especially if it wasn't leather, but I can't really speak to haircalf. Can you post a pic?


----------



## whateve

vesperholly said:


> I was so happy to find the same bag in a much better cream outside/tan lining. It's such a good bag (park duffle). Probably overpriced for being a Coach bag specifically made for TJMaxx though.
> 
> The red in Dooney's doesn't bother me if it "goes" with the outside of the bag - red and brown or red and purple.  What does get me is the weird brown shade for their handles doesn't always go with the main bag color! I'm a designer IRL so very sensitive to colors!
> 
> I've had a few DKNY bags over the years from discount stores and they've been good quality. I wouldn't pay more than $100, especially if it wasn't leather, but I can't really speak to haircalf. Can you post a pic?


I agree with the brown shade of the handles! Even when it does go with the main bag color, I'm finding it is hard to coordinate my clothes with two-tone bags like these. I feel like I should match my shoes to the brown trim but I don't have any shoes that color. I can't decide if it is worse wearing black shoes or a totally different shade of brown.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

vesperholly said:


> I was so happy to find the same bag in a much better cream outside/tan lining. It's such a good bag (park duffle). Probably overpriced for being a Coach bag specifically made for TJMaxx though.



Was it a Park MFF bag at TJ Maxx (I've seen lots of those), or is Coach literally making bags directly for TJ Maxx? How do you tell; does the serial number start with something weird? I've seen some bags where the serial number starts with a Z at TJ Maxx, but I read they were made for Nordstroms Rack.


----------



## flik

vesperholly said:


> .What does get me is the weird brown shade for their handles doesn't always go with the main bag color!
> 
> Majorly agreed! What's up with that? I like Dooneys as well, but, the brown handles/straps with the grey/charcoal bags is just wrong.  And those handles on some of the blues & black too. Not pretty.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Harley77 said:


> Glad to hear positive reviews on DKNY. Would you ladies say that a bag that has a price of $275 would be getting a good deal at around $150?



I think that is a great price.  I paid 149.50 for a bag originally $275.00.  I love the bag and feel I got a good deal.


----------



## vesperholly

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Was it a Park MFF bag at TJ Maxx (I've seen lots of those), or is Coach literally making bags directly for TJ Maxx? How do you tell; does the serial number start with something weird? I've seen some bags where the serial number starts with a Z at TJ Maxx, but I read they were made for Nordstroms Rack.



Not sure if it was a MFF since I wasn't into Coach when that line with the script logo was in stores. The creed has a z tag. Maybe made for both Rack and tjmaxx?


----------



## vesperholly

flik said:


> vesperholly said:
> 
> 
> 
> .What does get me is the weird brown shade for their handles doesn't always go with the main bag color!
> 
> Majorly agreed! What's up with that? I like Dooneys as well, but, the brown handles/straps with the grey/charcoal bags is just wrong.  And those handles on some of the blues & black too. Not pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saving money I suppose? I wanted a black DB bag but couldn't get over the black-saddle brown combo. I have occasionally seen black with black handles but it seems like as with the red lining, saddle brown handles is their "thing".
Click to expand...


----------



## Suzanne B.

I'm not a two color person myself. I don't like coaches color block items either. Unless it is the same color with different shades that compliment each other,( like the two tone Willis in navy and chambray), it's a definite no go for me.


----------



## AggieK

This new bag is a real departure for me, a confirmed vintage Coach fan.  We were on vacation and I saw these Harvey's Seatbelt bags at a shop at the airport. I ordered one from Zappo's when we got home. This is the Convertible Tote in Storm.


----------



## frivofrugalista

AggieK said:


> This new bag is a real departure for me, a confirmed vintage Coach fan.  We were on vacation and I saw these Harvey's Seatbelt bags at a shop at the airport. I ordered one from Zappo's when we got home. This is the Convertible Tote in Storm.



That's very unique...Congrats!


----------



## Suzanne B.

AggieK said:


> This new bag is a real departure for me, a confirmed vintage Coach fan. We were on vacation and I saw these Harvey's Seatbelt bags at a shop at the airport. I ordered one from Zappo's when we got home. This is the Convertible Tote in Storm.


 
I've always thought these seatbelt bags were so unique looking. Congratulations, great bag!


----------



## AggieK

frivofrugalista said:


> That's very unique...Congrats!





Suzanne B. said:


> I've always thought these seatbelt bags were so unique looking. Congratulations, great bag!



Thanks!  I'm going to take it on its first outing tomorrow.


----------



## momtok

I posted two of these some weeks ago, but I am now officially hooked on these "monsters".  Childish?  Probably.  But they're just too much fun!   I'm up to seven now :giggles:, and get so many "Oh my God, that's so cute!" comments out and about. ...... But the interaction that really surprised me was with my usual SA at the local Coach FP store.  I used the recent PCE for Christmas gifts for both myself and daughter, and had one of these furry little guys with me when I visited the store to pick up my order.  The part that actually surprised me was that neither of the SA's were aware that Fendi had started the trend.  I guess I just thought they would have known, working at Coach.

(And my Sunday school class of pre-schoolers ... well, needless to say, they're just fascinated. )

All are by the same artist (she works for a furrier by day).  All are real fur except for the grey one on the bottom row (the grey/white fur in that one is her standard faux fur, while the accents are real). 
Top row is all monsters except for the light-brown/white one, which is more like a large version of her original fish style.  It looks a little like an angel fish from the side.  And the black monster was a special order.
Bottom row is two of her "fish version 2.0" style, and then in the middle is the part-faux monster that she tossed in as a freebie.

The green/orange fish on the left?  That was her prototype for her "fish 2.0" style. It has a few subtle differences from her other "2.0's", and so she calls it the "mother fish".  She knows how much daughter and I love her creatures though, and gave us a discount on that one because she knew we would genuinely appreciate its sentimental value.

And yes, daughter and I have named them all.  Except for the mother fish, which I insisted that the artist name.


----------



## whateve

momtok said:


> I posted two of these some weeks ago, but I am now officially hooked on these "monsters".  Childish?  Probably.  But they're just too much fun!   I'm up to seven now :giggles:, and get so many "Oh my God, that's so cute!" comments out and about. ...... But the interaction that really surprised me was with my usual SA at the local Coach FP store.  I used the recent PCE for Christmas gifts for both myself and daughter, and had one of these furry little guys with me when I visited the store to pick up my order.  The part that actually surprised me was that neither of the SA's were aware that Fendi had started the trend.  I guess I just thought they would have known, working at Coach.
> 
> (And my Sunday school class of pre-schoolers ... well, needless to say, they're just fascinated. )
> 
> All are by the same artist (she works for a furrier by day).  All are real fur except for the grey one on the bottom row (the grey/white fur in that one is her standard faux fur, while the accents are real).
> Top row is all monsters except for the light-brown/white one, which is more like a large version of her original fish style.  It looks a little like an angel fish from the side.  And the black monster was a special order.
> Bottom row is two of her "fish version 2.0" style, and then in the middle is the part-faux monster that she tossed in as a freebie.
> 
> The green/orange fish on the left?  That was her prototype for her "fish 2.0" style. It has a few subtle differences from her other "2.0's", and so she calls it the "mother fish".  She knows how much daughter and I love her creatures though, and gave us a discount on that one because she knew we would genuinely appreciate its sentimental value.
> 
> And yes, daughter and I have named them all.  Except for the mother fish, which I insisted that the artist name.


They are all so cute!


----------



## coachgirl555

momtok said:


> I posted two of these some weeks ago, but I am now officially hooked on these "monsters".  Childish?  Probably.  But they're just too much fun!   I'm up to seven now :giggles:, and get so many "Oh my God, that's so cute!" comments out and about. ...... But the interaction that really surprised me was with my usual SA at the local Coach FP store.  I used the recent PCE for Christmas gifts for both myself and daughter, and had one of these furry little guys with me when I visited the store to pick up my order.  The part that actually surprised me was that neither of the SA's were aware that Fendi had started the trend.  I guess I just thought they would have known, working at Coach.
> 
> (And my Sunday school class of pre-schoolers ... well, needless to say, they're just fascinated. )
> 
> All are by the same artist (she works for a furrier by day).  All are real fur except for the grey one on the bottom row (the grey/white fur in that one is her standard faux fur, while the accents are real).
> Top row is all monsters except for the light-brown/white one, which is more like a large version of her original fish style.  It looks a little like an angel fish from the side.  And the black monster was a special order.
> Bottom row is two of her "fish version 2.0" style, and then in the middle is the part-faux monster that she tossed in as a freebie.
> 
> The green/orange fish on the left?  That was her prototype for her "fish 2.0" style. It has a few subtle differences from her other "2.0's", and so she calls it the "mother fish".  She knows how much daughter and I love her creatures though, and gave us a discount on that one because she knew we would genuinely appreciate its sentimental value.
> 
> And yes, daughter and I have named them all.  Except for the mother fish, which I insisted that the artist name.


 
Love yours... I am at 3 myself!!


----------



## momtok

coachgirl555 said:


> Love yours... I am at 3 myself!!



Heh, yeah, I've seen you over there.   I'm guessing your bespoke one is based on a pet?  My guess would be doggy/puppy?   Kitty?     

I was actually chatting with V while she was uploading the fish 2.0s, and asked why the one seemed a little different (including a different price).  She explained it was her prototype, and that part of her was hoping no one would buy it because she was attached to it.  I actually started off trying to convince her to keep it, since she was emotionally attached, insisting that artists are allowed to keep the things that matter to them.  But she instead insisted that she would drop the price if daughter and I would take it.  And I, in turn, insisted that she be the one to name it.  She chose "Nefertiti", saying there's something Egyptian in the eyes.

And that black one I had made ... that one is "Coal Breaker", in honor of an old "coal breaker" factory just outside my hubby's hometown.  Both of hubby's grandfathers worked in the coal mines, one of them nearly dying twice.  The coal breaker factory is where they broke coal into smaller chunks, and their local one is about to be torn down. ..... I wanted something black.  And tough.  And dangerous.  

Daughter holding "Coal Breaker", in front of hubby's hometown coal breaker ...


----------



## yellowbernie

Was walking threw the mall yesterday and went by the Brighton store, I have not bought a Brighton bag in years, but 1 bag jumped out at me.  I have been looking for a good Burgundy Leather bag forever.  So of course it came home with me.  It will be my xmas bag.  It is so soft and more gorgeous irl than the pictures show.





back of bag


----------



## ZSP

yellowbernie said:


> Was walking threw the mall yesterday and went by the Brighton store, I have not bought a Brighton bag in years, but 1 bag jumped out at me.  I have been looking for a good Burgundy Leather bag forever.  So of course it came home with me.  It will be my xmas bag.  It is so soft and more gorgeous irl than the pictures show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back of bag



Very nice.  My vets wife always carries Brighton bags and I've admired them from afar...I need to stop in there and have a look.


----------



## yellowbernie

ZSP said:


> Very nice.  My vets wife always carries Brighton bags and I've admired them from afar...I need to stop in there and have a look.


You really should they have some incredible bags and slgs..


----------



## whateve

ZSP said:


> Very nice.  My vets wife always carries Brighton bags and I've admired them from afar...I need to stop in there and have a look.





yellowbernie said:


> You really should they have some incredible bags and slgs..


Don't forget their jewelry! Some of my favorite pieces are from Brighton.

I have a couple of bags too.


----------



## yellowbernie

whateve said:


> Don't forget their jewelry! Some of my favorite pieces are from Brighton.
> 
> I have a couple of bags too.


I agree their Jewelry is very nice.


----------



## melissatrv

Michael Kors Dillon in Fuchsia Croc


----------



## carterazo

melissatrv said:


> Michael Kors Dillon in Fuchsia Croc



Gorgeous!


----------



## bigal

Because I'm anxiously waiting for the Tory Burch authentication,  I was hesitating posting this here,  but then I thought many of you may even know if this is a Tory bag you've seen before. ...maybe? ....

I picked this cutie up at GW yesterday.   Hope someone here has seen her before,  she's really cute.


----------



## bigal

Ugh,  forgot the pictures. ..sorry

Thanks for looking.  (I know I need to wait for an official authentication,  but it would make me feel a little beret if you guys have seen this before)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney & Bourke Florentine Saddlebag in marine.


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Florentine Saddlebag in marine.


Love your bag.


----------



## Trudysmom

I was so happy to find these two large clutch bags.


----------



## nerual13

Hallo all, been a bit since I posted but just had to share!!! Just received yesterday, yay!!


----------



## Nymeria1

nerual13 said:


> Hallo all, been a bit since I posted but just had to share!!! Just received yesterday, yay!!
> 
> View attachment 2831029



Beautiful bag!  Just curious, were you able to sell your huge collection of Phoebes?  Your reveals kept us all in such suspense.


----------



## nerual13

Nymeria1 said:


> Beautiful bag!  Just curious, were you able to sell your huge collection of Phoebes?  Your reveals kept us all in such suspense.




Yep, sold all but my three favorites. I'm a little bit crazy! &#128539;


----------



## whateve

nerual13 said:


> Hallo all, been a bit since I posted but just had to share!!! Just received yesterday, yay!!
> 
> View attachment 2831029


Pretty color! Is this a tiny bag?


----------



## nerual13

whateve said:


> Pretty color! Is this a tiny bag?




JUST fits an iPad mini. It's the Alma BB if you want to look at it online. So impractical but I love it!!!!


----------



## whateve

nerual13 said:


> JUST fits an iPad mini. It's the Alma BB if you want to look at it online. So impractical but I love it!!!!


It's adorable!


----------



## Iamminda

nerual13 said:


> Yep, sold all but my three favorites. I'm a little bit crazy! &#128539;


You had some gorgeous Phoebes.   What colors did you keep?


----------



## ltbag

momtok said:


> Heh, yeah, I've seen you over there.   I'm guessing your bespoke one is based on a pet?  My guess would be doggy/puppy?   Kitty?
> 
> I was actually chatting with V while she was uploading the fish 2.0s, and asked why the one seemed a little different (including a different price).  She explained it was her prototype, and that part of her was hoping no one would buy it because she was attached to it.  I actually started off trying to convince her to keep it, since she was emotionally attached, insisting that artists are allowed to keep the things that matter to them.  But she instead insisted that she would drop the price if daughter and I would take it.  And I, in turn, insisted that she be the one to name it.  She chose "Nefertiti", saying there's something Egyptian in the eyes.
> 
> And that black one I had made ... that one is "Coal Breaker", in honor of an old "coal breaker" factory just outside my hubby's hometown.  Both of hubby's grandfathers worked in the coal mines, one of them nearly dying twice.  The coal breaker factory is where they broke coal into smaller chunks, and their local one is about to be torn down. ..... I wanted something black.  And tough.  And dangerous.
> 
> Daughter holding "Coal Breaker", in front of hubby's hometown coal breaker ...




Awesome picture!! :coolpics:


----------



## nerual13

Iamminda said:


> You had some gorgeous Phoebes.   What colors did you keep?



I kept large Dark Teal, large Black Violet and small Gold Metallic. The rest got returned or sold fairly quickly to finance some new stuff  I think I have to row my little behind over to Ban Island though, definitely spent too much money lately!!!


----------



## momtok

ltbag said:


> Awesome picture!! :coolpics:



Thanks Itbag.   

That breaker is the first thing you see as you head over the hill into their old mining town.  I did not grow up with it, but I can say with genuine sadness that I will certainly miss it when it's gone.


----------



## ltbag

momtok said:


> Thanks Itbag.
> 
> That breaker is the first thing you see as you head over the hill into their old mining town.  I did not grow up with it, but I can say with genuine sadness that I will certainly miss it when it's gone.



I would miss it too.  It is really interesting and adds real character to the surroundings.


----------



## ltbag

momtok said:


> Thanks Itbag.
> 
> That breaker is the first thing you see as you head over the hill into their old mining town.  I did not grow up with it, but I can say with genuine sadness that I will certainly miss it when it's gone.



The coal breaker your daughter is holding is really cool too.


----------



## abwd

Another Aspinal. I'm smitten with her!!!


----------



## Iamminda

abwd said:


> View attachment 2837321
> 
> 
> Another Aspinal. I'm smitten with her!!!


That is gorgeous.  It looks like lace.  So pretty.  Nice to see your posts again


----------



## abwd

Iamminda said:


> That is gorgeous.  It looks like lace.  So pretty.  Nice to see your posts again




Aww thank you!! I have been dealing with some work stuff for the past two months and I missed all of my coach is friends!!!


----------



## whateve

abwd said:


> View attachment 2837321
> 
> 
> Another Aspinal. I'm smitten with her!!!


Ooh, that is so pretty!


----------



## abwd

whateve said:


> Ooh, that is so pretty!




Thank you. I have been looking at this lady for almost a year now. Finally jumped in during the sale!! I am a sucker for this kind of tooling!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Two Brahmin beauties I picked up at the Dillard's sale today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2817216



These are gorgeous! Unfortunately my Macy's and L&T have tiny Brahmin sections.  What style and color name is the light color one?


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

ilikesunshine said:


> These are gorgeous! Unfortunately my Macy's and L&T have tiny Brahmin sections.  What style and color name is the light color one?



Thank you.  It is the Brahmin Small Lincoln Satchel - Angora Melbourne.   The 
Picture does not do it justice.   It is a beautiful bag in real life.


----------



## abwd

nerual13 said:


> Hallo all, been a bit since I posted but just had to share!!! Just received yesterday, yay!!
> 
> View attachment 2831029




Stunning!! One of my absolute favorites!!!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Thank you.  It is the Brahmin Small Lincoln Satchel - Angora Melbourne.   The
> Picture does not do it justice.   It is a beautiful bag in real life.



Great purchases! The crazy thing is I took a picture of the Small Lincoln Satchel in Tortoise when I was at L&T but it was still a little pricey. All they had was Tortoise. I like the Angora Melbourne a lot!


----------



## vesperholly

I had to return the Coach crossbodies from FOS - would that Coach would make an all-black, non flat as a pancake crossbody - and stumbled on this cutie in Saks Off Fifth. It's by the brand Ash and is nappa leather. The front pocket is perfect for an iPhone and I'm excited it holds my long wallet, which was a squeeze for the Coach NS swingpacks. Only $75!












I also got this pretty leather tote from Fossil. I never thought about a pale blue bag until everyone here started showing off their Dakotahs. Definitely going to need to order some Apple Garde for this!!!


----------



## Rubiela

Happy Holidays everyone! So my lovely husband got me an MK bag this year? The bag is very nice but I'm sure it was pricey. I'm debating what to do. I was planning on using my Coach bag I just got a couple of months ago all winter. But now what to do?


----------



## jeep317

Brighton Andie for Christmas!


----------



## Hoalatha

jeep317 said:


> Brighton Andie for Christmas!




So pretty!


----------



## tonij2000

Rubiela said:


> Happy Holidays everyone! So my lovely husband got me an MK bag this year? The bag is very nice but I'm sure it was pricey. I'm debating what to do. I was planning on using my Coach bag I just got a couple of months ago all winter. *But now what to do?*



Enjoy your wonderful gift, congrats!


----------



## Suzanne B.

Harley77 said:


> Yes,  they are still offering free shipping. I'm debating the petrol carlyle and phone wallet. I found that in 2012 they offered 30% off purchases over $100. Maybe I will grab the phone wallet at 25% off today and if I love it I will hope I can get the matching carlyle for at least 25% off before the end of the year. I love the unique finish of it but am afraid the Carlyle might be a bit to formal for me ( I'm a stay at home mom). I don't have a store near me to check it out in person.





whateve said:


> I don't have a store either so I haven't seen the bag in person. The petrol is gorgeous! I'm so happy I got my phone wallet. I didn't get my first Bendel until mid 2013. I didn't buy anything last Christmas which makes me think they weren't having any great sales then.




The petrol wallet is on sale for $118.80. I'm not crazy about the 'bar' across the front, but it's a nice match for the phone wallet.


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> The petrol wallet is on sale for $118.80. I'm not crazy about the 'bar' across the front, but it's a nice match for the phone wallet.


I'm not crazy about the bar either. I think that is why it is on sale. It looks like nearly everything else in petrol is gone.

My daughter came home for Christmas. I showed her my petrol phone wallet. I think she drooled!


----------



## Suzanne B.

Lol!  

My daughter couldn't make it home for Christmas this  year, but when she does I'm going to have to hide mine.  

I bought the wallet and when I bought mine the web page said there was 3 in stock, dunno how true that is. Anyway, I bought one and if I like it great, if not I'll send it back or eBay it.


----------



## vesperholly

Rubiela said:


> Happy Holidays everyone! So my lovely husband got me an MK bag this year? The bag is very nice but I'm sure it was pricey. I'm debating what to do. I was planning on using my Coach bag I just got a couple of months ago all winter. But now what to do?



I think that is beautiful! It would make a nice transition bag from winter to spring. Nothing wrong with changing out your bags every few weeks too


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> Lol!
> 
> My daughter couldn't make it home for Christmas this  year, but when she does I'm going to have to hide mine.
> 
> I bought the wallet and when I bought mine the web page said there was 3 in stock, dunno how true that is. Anyway, I bought one and if I like it great, if not I'll send it back or eBay it.


That's great; you'll have a matched set! I've been trying to reduce the number of wallets I have, so I can't justify another one. I have 5 that I love and meet every possible need. It is easier for me to resist buying wallets than purses!

I have a bunch of wristlets that I never use. I bought them because I loved the color or pattern and figured it was better to just get a wristlet than another bag, but at least a bag would have been used some. Most of them still have tags but I can't bring myself to return them. Someday I hope I'll figure how I can use them.


----------



## ltbag

Merry Christmas everyone!  Santa was good to me.  :santawave:Here is my new Proenza Schouler fringe bag.


----------



## whateve

ltbag said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!  Santa was good to me.  :santawave:Here is my new Proenza Schouler fringe bag.


Ooh gorgeous! Is the quality a lot better than Coach?


----------



## ltbag

whateve said:


> Ooh gorgeous! Is the quality a lot better than Coach?



Thanks whateve! Yes the quality is WAY better than Coach.  No comparison really.    The stitching, the attention to details, the quality of suede, the lining, the rivets, the snaps, the front lock, the way the fringe hangs,  are all higher quality than Coach.  But the price is higher too,   although I got this on sale for 50% off, but it's still priced in the premier bag pricing range, even at 50% off.  

Their leather PS1 bags are what the Coach Brooklyn is copying.  As more winter sales hit the stores, I am going to look for a leather PS1 to go with my new fringed beauty.


----------



## tonij2000

ltbag said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!  Santa was good to me.  :santawave:Here is my new Proenza Schouler fringe bag.



Wow, congrats!!!!


----------



## ksadowski

ltbag said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!  Santa was good to me.  :santawave:Here is my new Proenza Schouler fringe bag.




LOVR your PS1! This bag is on my wish list. Enjoy!


----------



## ltbag

Thanks Tonij2000 and ksadowski!    This is a good time of year to buy a PS1 as you can find them on sale if you are willing to go on a hunt.  I am from nyc and I have a very good friend that went to the Proenza Schouler sample sale a couple of weeks ago and got one for $399, although she had to fight for it 

Me, I live in Michigan now and had to settle for the sale on the Proenza Schouler website which was NOT as good a sale as the sample sale, but was 50% off which is still a good deal in my opinion.


----------



## abwd

ltbag said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!  Santa was good to me.  :santawave:Here is my new Proenza Schouler fringe bag.




Stunning!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## ltbag

abwd said:


> Stunning!!! Congratulations!!!



Thanks abwd!

I have moved into the bag already.  Here is a pic of my new beauty with a couple of fobs.


----------



## pbnjam

ltbag said:


> Thanks abwd!
> 
> 
> 
> I have moved into the bag already.  Here is a pic of my new beauty with a couple of fobs.




Very pretty! This bag looks beautiful and the charms are so cute. Congrats!


----------



## GA Peach

My first Reed Krakoff.  I think it will be the first of many!


----------



## ltbag

GA Peach said:


> My first Reed Krakoff.  I think it will be the first of many!



Gorgeous!  I love Reed Krakoff's line.  I have 3 hobos that I use all the time and two cadet bags from his first collection year as well.  

There are a lot of good deals on Reed Krakoff right now.  Saks had some on sale and the Reed Krakoff site had some excellent deals as well.  (at least last week they did when I checked).

Beautiful bag!  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## GA Peach

ltbag said:


> Gorgeous!  I love Reed Krakoff's line.  I have 3 hobos that I use all the time and two cadet bags from his first collection year as well.
> 
> There are a lot of good deals on Reed Krakoff right now.  Saks had some on sale and the Reed Krakoff site had some excellent deals as well.  (at least last week they did when I checked).
> 
> Beautiful bag!  Congrats and enjoy.




Thanks!  I know about the deals because I've been checking too much!  


I love your Proenza Schouler.  I've been checking them out, too.


----------



## ltbag

GA Peach said:


> Thanks!  I know about the deals because I've been checking too much!
> 
> 
> I love your Proenza Schouler.  I've been checking them out, too.



Thanks!     What I love most about Reed Krakoff is the leather.  For those that miss the "old days" of rich, thick, supple leather on Coach bags (that is died all the way through and ages beautifully), they will find that it still exists in the Reed Krakoff line.


----------



## Iamminda

ltbag said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!  Santa was good to me.  :santawave:Here is my new Proenza Schouler fringe bag.


Gorgeous!   I love fringes.


----------



## Iamminda

GA Peach said:


> My first Reed Krakoff.  I think it will be the first of many!


Pretty.  Love the color combo.  Enjoy!


----------



## Rubiela

vesperholly said:


> I think that is beautiful! It would make a nice transition bag from winter to spring. Nothing wrong with changing out your bags every few weeks too


Thanks versperholly, I totally agree. The purse means so much more because my husband gave it to me. I feel horrible thinking of how it would hurt him if I returned it, so I think I will keep it. Just because I love him so much I will make the sacrifice...tis the season afterall right.


----------



## ltbag

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!   I love fringes.



Thanks lamminda.    The fringe on this bag hangs really well.  I really love this bag.    I love that the fringe is narrow so that it has some movement, and also that it does not get tangled in everything.  The bag feels really great on too.  I really love the feel of the suede.  I had purchased a Coach suede Dakota back when they came out, but I didn't like the quality of the Suede or the feel of the bag so I gave it away.  This bag feels so much different.  So, it's my first suede bag as well as my first Proenza Schouler.


----------



## Weekend shopper

ltbag said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!  Santa was good to me.  :santawave:Here is my new Proenza Schouler fringe bag.



Congrats on your PS


----------



## abwd

ltbag said:


> Thanks abwd!
> 
> 
> 
> I have moved into the bag already.  Here is a pic of my new beauty with a couple of fobs.




That bag just plain rocks sister!! I love the fob on her, but looks great without it as well!!!


----------



## Georgiagirl23

GA Peach said:


> My first Reed Krakoff.  I think it will be the first of many!


Oh, I love this GA Peach!


----------



## HarliRexx

ltbag said:


> Thanks abwd!
> 
> 
> 
> I have moved into the bag already.  Here is a pic of my new beauty with a couple of fobs.




Wow! Awesome color and texture on this bag! Love it!


----------



## ltbag

I am going to keep trying until I get this multiquote thing right lol.  Please see below.  :shame:


----------



## ltbag

Weekend shopper said:


> Congrats on your PS



Thanks Weekend shopper!    I am loving this bag.



abwd said:


> That bag just plain rocks sister!! I love the fob on her, but looks great without it as well!!!



Thanks abwd!    I agree this bag doesn't need fobs because of the fringe, but I love to get use out of my fobs.  



HarliRexx said:


> Wow! Awesome color and texture on this bag! Love it!



Thanks HarliRexx!  I love this color too.  It is called "red velvet" and it truly is the color of a nice piece of red velvet with just a touch of brown in the mix.


----------



## Iamminda

ltbag said:


> I am going to keep trying until I get this multiquote thing right lol.  Please see below.  :shame:


How did you do it?  I researched and it said to click on the circle next to "quote" but I can never do it.  Thanks.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> How did you do it?  I researched and it said to click on the circle next to "quote" but I can never do it.  Thanks.


Click on the circle for every post you want to quote except for the last one. For that one, click on the "quote" like normal and all of the posts you selected should appear in the reply box.


----------



## melissatrv

I bought one of these in red but returned it as the red made it look IMO too holidayish.  But I love it in Black.  These bags are great quality and I love the whole Brighton shopping experience, even for just a pair of earrings, the cookies & tiny water bottles they offer, the bright and cheery tissue and packaging.  I bought a small accessory as a Christmas gift and they gave me huge shopping bag which was useful for the rest of the my mall shopping and transporting gifts




jeep317 said:


> Brighton Andie for Christmas!




Wow, that bag ROCKS!!  The color is amazing!



ltbag said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!  Santa was good to me.  :santawave:Here is my new Proenza Schouler fringe bag.




Wow, the leather on this bag looks luscious, love the color combo!



GA Peach said:


> My first Reed Krakoff.  I think it will be the first of many!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Click on the circle for every post you want to quote except for the last one. For that one, click on the "quote" like normal and all of the posts you selected should appear in the reply box.


Thanks for your help,  Whateve.   I might have to keep trying to get it right.


----------



## GA Peach

Iamminda said:


> Pretty.  Love the color combo.  Enjoy!




Thanks!



Georgiagirl23 said:


> Oh, I love this GA Peach!




Thank you, GF!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I'm starting to look into MK. Does anyone know how their saffiano compares to the saffiano on the boroughs?


----------



## carinas

Went to buy Coach and walked out with my very first Dooney.


----------



## pbnjam

carinas said:


> Went to buy Coach and walked out with my very first Dooney.


 
Very cute and fun pattern! Congrats!


----------



## HarliRexx

carinas said:


> Went to buy Coach and walked out with my very first Dooney.




Love the colors! Looks like it will be a fun bag to carry.


----------



## abwd

carinas said:


> Went to buy Coach and walked out with my very first Dooney.




How cute is that bag!!!!! Congrats!  I really like this.


----------



## carinas

pbnjam said:


> Very cute and fun pattern! Congrats!





HarliRexx said:


> Love the colors! Looks like it will be a fun bag to carry.





abwd said:


> How cute is that bag!!!!! Congrats!  I really like this.



Thank You! I really like it


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> I'm not crazy about the bar either. I think that is why it is on sale. It looks like nearly everything else in petrol is gone.
> 
> My daughter came home for Christmas. I showed her my petrol phone wallet. I think she drooled!


 

Well, the petrol wallet came, and went, today. lol! I got it this morning and was disappointed to find that it was mainly green with a little blue mixed in for good measure. The only purple in it was on the strap on the front....it didn't even match well with the phone wallet.

There was also a snap up under the flap. I could have handled a flap closure or a snap closure, but the 2 combined was awkward. So it was shipped back by noon today.


----------



## enno0287

this is what I got as an end year present





Fossil Maddox Flap Patchwork, she's so so pretty!


----------



## vesperholly

enno0287 said:


> this is what I got as an end year present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fossil Maddox Flap Patchwork, she's so so pretty!



Cute! I love Fossil bags and I find them so underrated.


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> Well, the petrol wallet came, and went, today. lol! I got it this morning and was disappointed to find that it was mainly green with a little blue mixed in for good measure. The only purple in it was on the strap on the front....it didn't even match well with the phone wallet.
> 
> There was also a snap up under the flap. I could have handled a flap closure or a snap closure, but the 2 combined was awkward. So it was shipped back by noon today.


That's a shame! The purple is the best part! I wonder if every piece varies like that? I guess I was pretty lucky with my phone wallet. I also figured that bar would get in the way when reaching into your purse. I don't need anything on my wallet to make it take up more room unless it has a function.


----------



## quinna

My first non Coach purchase! I feel like I'm cheating.  I've always liked Ferragamo shoes, but I've only recently started noticing the bags too. I'm in trouble!


----------



## quinna

carinas said:


> Went to buy Coach and walked out with my very first Dooney.


So cute! Love the pattern!


----------



## flik

quinna said:


> My first non Coach purchase! I feel like I'm cheating.  I've always liked Ferragamo shoes, but I've only recently started noticing the bags too. I'm in trouble!



Wow! That's absolutely stunning. Enjoy your beautiful bag. I also agree with you about the shoes!


----------



## jane

I ordered a Frye bag as my birthday present today - the fold over Jenny in whiskey. I got it from Country Outfitter,  which is holding a 20% off sale today, so with free shipping and no tax, I got a pretty sweet deal.

I saw the bag in person yesterday and it's the first Frye bag that has ever gotten my attention. Just gorgeous, practical, and stylish.


----------



## quinna

flik said:


> Wow! That's absolutely stunning. Enjoy your beautiful bag. I also agree with you about the shoes!



Thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

I just got into buying scarves! Here is my newest Tory Burch watercolor leopard scarf from after Christmas sale.


----------



## kcoach

jane said:


> I ordered a Frye bag as my birthday present today - the fold over Jenny in whiskey. I got it from Country Outfitter,  which is holding a 20% off sale today, so with free shipping and no tax, I got a pretty sweet deal.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the bag in person yesterday and it's the first Frye bag that has ever gotten my attention. Just gorgeous, practical, and stylish.




I love that bag! I was deciding bt this one and the Rebecca Minkoff MAB mini. Decided on the RM when I found an awesome preloved one. Can't wait to see your Frye!

And happy birthday!


----------



## CatePNW

pbnjam said:


> I just got into buying scarves! Here is my newest Tory Burch watercolor leopard scarf from after Christmas sale.


Very pretty!  I love scarves and have a few favorites that I wear, but I don't have any designer lines yet.


----------



## pbnjam

CatePNW said:


> Very pretty!  I love scarves and have a few favorites that I wear, but I don't have any designer lines yet.




Thank you. I like these thinner scarves because they can be worn anytime of the year and add a pop of color.


----------



## abwd

Got the MK large Lana Tote. 50% off. I


----------



## ltbag

abwd said:


> View attachment 2849375
> 
> 
> Got the MK large Lana Tote. 50% off. I



Stunning!


----------



## MaryBel

abwd said:


> View attachment 2849375
> 
> 
> Got the MK large Lana Tote. 50% off. I


 
She's gorgeous and you look awesome too! Love the outfit!


----------



## abwd

ltbag said:


> Stunning!







MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous and you look awesome too! Love the outfit!




Thanks ladies. It has been a rough 9 days with my husband have a heart attack before Christmas followed by two open heart surgeries and a quintuple bypass NYE. Quite honestly, I was so glad when this arrived because I desperately needed a shower, real clothes, and some bag love to lift my spirits and to give me a moment of normalcy!!! But, I must say, the taxi tote is great to schlep stuff back and forth to the hospital!!  As if I needed yet another reason to justify my taxi tote obsession!!!


----------



## ltbag

abwd said:


> Thanks ladies. It has been a rough 9 days with my husband have a heart attack before Christmas followed by two open heart surgeries and a quintuple bypass NYE. Quite honestly, I was so glad when this arrived because I desperately needed a shower, real clothes, and some bag love to lift my spirits and to give me a moment of normalcy!!! But, I must say, the taxi tote is great to schlep stuff back and forth to the hospital!!  As if I needed yet another reason to justify my taxi tote obsession!!!



Omg, I am so sorry!  What a stressful time for you!  My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Iamminda

abwd said:


> View attachment 2849375
> 
> 
> Got the MK large Lana Tote. 50% off. I


That bag looks great on you.  Speedy recovery to your husband.  Hang in there!  Your TPF friends are pulling for you and your family.


----------



## whateve

abwd said:


> Thanks ladies. It has been a rough 9 days with my husband have a heart attack before Christmas followed by two open heart surgeries and a quintuple bypass NYE. Quite honestly, I was so glad when this arrived because I desperately needed a shower, real clothes, and some bag love to lift my spirits and to give me a moment of normalcy!!! But, I must say, the taxi tote is great to schlep stuff back and forth to the hospital!!  As if I needed yet another reason to justify my taxi tote obsession!!!


Oh, that's horrible! I'm sending you a virtual hug! I hope your hubby will be home soon and things will return to normal. 

When I saw your picture of the MK, my first thought was that it was a Fendi! The bar across the top made me think that. It looks very classy!


----------



## abwd

ltbag said:


> Omg, I am so sorry!  What a stressful time for you!  My thoughts and prayers are with you.







Iamminda said:


> That bag looks great on you.  Speedy recovery to your husband.  Hang in there!  Your TPF friends are pulling for you and your family.







whateve said:


> Oh, that's horrible! I'm sending you a virtual hug! I hope your hubby will be home soon and things will return to normal.
> 
> When I saw your picture of the MK, my first thought was that it was a Fendi! The bar across the top made me think that. It looks very classy!




Thanks ladies. I don't mean to sound shallow, but that was the point. About all I can deal with right now is shallow decision making.

He is pretty young and strong and will be home in a day or two. The recovery will be long, but my girls and I are just happy he is doing so much better and will be ultimately healthier!!


----------



## ltbag

abwd said:


> Thanks ladies. I don't mean to sound shallow, but that was the point. About all I can deal with right now is shallow decision making.
> 
> He is pretty young and strong and will be home in a day or two. The recovery will be long, but my girls and I are just happy he is doing so much better and will be ultimately healthier!!



Shopping is therapy.  It's good to have a place to escape to in our heads and something "shallow" to concentrate on for awhile when life is stressful.  

As I said, my thoughts are with you and your family.  

And by the way....you are totally rocking that bag.


----------



## carinas

abwd said:


> Thanks ladies. It has been a rough 9 days with my husband have a heart attack before Christmas followed by two open heart surgeries and a quintuple bypass NYE. Quite honestly, I was so glad when this arrived because I desperately needed a shower, real clothes, and some bag love to lift my spirits and to give me a moment of normalcy!!! But, I must say, the taxi tote is great to schlep stuff back and forth to the hospital!!  As if I needed yet another reason to justify my taxi tote obsession!!!



Oh, I'm so sorry about your husband! I hope he gets better very soon. Stay strong, both of you!
Btw, you look stunning as usual!


----------



## flik

abwd said:


> Thanks ladies. I don't mean to sound shallow, but that was the point. About all I can deal with right now is shallow decision making.
> 
> He is pretty young and strong and will be home in a day or two. The recovery will be long, but my girls and I are just happy he is doing so much better and will be ultimately healthier!!



Glad to hear that your hubs is on the mend. You do whatever you need to, bag buying included, to take care of yourself so that you can take care of him & your girls. Blessings to you & your family.


----------



## quinna

abwd said:


> Thanks ladies. It has been a rough 9 days with my husband have a heart attack before Christmas followed by two open heart surgeries and a quintuple bypass NYE. Quite honestly, I was so glad when this arrived because I desperately needed a shower, real clothes, and some bag love to lift my spirits and to give me a moment of normalcy!!! But, I must say, the taxi tote is great to schlep stuff back and forth to the hospital!!  As if I needed yet another reason to justify my taxi tote obsession!!!


Oh my goodness! So sorry to hear.   Prayers for a speedy recovery for your husband!


----------



## abwd

ltbag said:


> Shopping is therapy.  It's good to have a place to escape to in our heads and something "shallow" to concentrate on for awhile when life is stressful.
> 
> As I said, my thoughts are with you and your family.
> 
> And by the way....you are totally rocking that bag.





carinas said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry about your husband! I hope he gets better very soon. Stay strong, both of you!
> Btw, you look stunning as usual!





flik said:


> Glad to hear that your hubs is on the mend. You do whatever you need to, bag buying included, to take care of yourself so that you can take care of him & your girls. Blessings to you & your family.





quinna said:


> Oh my goodness! So sorry to hear.   Prayers for a speedy recovery for your husband!



Thanks everyone.  He will be fine.  He is already nagging about getting the garbage and recycling out!!  Always a good sign!!  Long recovery for sure, but certainly I will need additional bag therapy to get me through this ordeal.


----------



## bigal

abwd said:


> Thanks ladies. I don't mean to sound shallow, but that was the point. About all I can deal with right now is shallow decision making.
> 
> He is pretty young and strong and will be home in a day or two. The recovery will be long, but my girls and I are just happy he is doing so much better and will be ultimately healthier!!



I'm so glad he will be home soon.  Healing thoughts for him from me.  Love the new bag,  and sometimes a little shopping therapy can be a good way to lift the spirits when so much extremely important stuff is occupying our minds.


----------



## tonij2000

abwd said:


> View attachment 2849375
> 
> 
> Got the MK large Lana Tote. 50% off. I



So glad your husband is recovering and you are rocking the hell out of that outfit!


----------



## ZSP

abwd said:


> Thanks ladies. It has been a rough 9 days with my husband have a heart attack before Christmas followed by two open heart surgeries and a quintuple bypass NYE. Quite honestly, I was so glad when this arrived because I desperately needed a shower, real clothes, and some bag love to lift my spirits and to give me a moment of normalcy!!! But, I must say, the taxi tote is great to schlep stuff back and forth to the hospital!!  As if I needed yet another reason to justify my taxi tote obsession!!!



Sending love and prayers for your husbands uneventful recovery.  

I just noticed your watch...you really know how to pay attention to detail.  lol


----------



## happibug

abwd said:


> View attachment 2849375
> 
> 
> Got the MK large Lana Tote. 50% off. I


You look gorgeous and your new bag is wonderful! Very best wishes to you and your husband, I hope his recovery goes quickly and well!


----------



## Sarah03

abwd said:


> Thanks ladies. It has been a rough 9 days with my husband have a heart attack before Christmas followed by two open heart surgeries and a quintuple bypass NYE. Quite honestly, I was so glad when this arrived because I desperately needed a shower, real clothes, and some bag love to lift my spirits and to give me a moment of normalcy!!! But, I must say, the taxi tote is great to schlep stuff back and forth to the hospital!!  As if I needed yet another reason to justify my taxi tote obsession!!!




Goodness, what a terrible thing to go through, especially during the holidays. I'm happy to hear your husband is on the mend!  I'm sending you a cyber hug and lots of well wishes! 

Enjoy your new bag - it is gorgeous!


----------



## coachgirl555

Not a purchase by me .. but a gift from DH ...


----------



## Iamminda

coachgirl555 said:


> Not a purchase by me .. but a gift from DH ...


Beautiful color!  What a nice gift.


----------



## happibug

coachgirl555 said:


> Not a purchase by me .. but a gift from DH ...


That is beautiful! What a gorgeous color!


----------



## coachgirl555

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful color!  What a nice gift.


Thanks! The color is to die for...



happibug said:


> That is beautiful! What a gorgeous color!


Thanks ... I love the color I am just not sure the bag is for me...  I am very lucky that I have an understanding hubby if I do decide it's not for me he will not be mad...


----------



## MaryBel

abwd said:


> Thanks ladies. It has been a rough 9 days with my husband have a heart attack before Christmas followed by two open heart surgeries and a quintuple bypass NYE. Quite honestly, I was so glad when this arrived because I desperately needed a shower, real clothes, and some bag love to lift my spirits and to give me a moment of normalcy!!! But, I must say, the taxi tote is great to schlep stuff back and forth to the hospital!!  As if I needed yet another reason to justify my taxi tote obsession!!!




OMG, I'm so sorry to hear that!
Sending you lots of hugs and prayers for a speedy and easy recovery for your DH! 
Good to hear he will be home soon!


----------



## MaryBel

coachgirl555 said:


> Not a purchase by me .. but a gift from DH ...


 
Nice gift! You are one lucky lady!
Congrats!


----------



## coachgirl555

MaryBel said:


> Nice gift! You are one lucky lady!
> Congrats!


Thank-You!


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

abwd said:


> Thanks ladies. It has been a rough 9 days with my husband have a heart attack before Christmas followed by two open heart surgeries and a quintuple bypass NYE. Quite honestly, I was so glad when this arrived because I desperately needed a shower, real clothes, and some bag love to lift my spirits and to give me a moment of normalcy!!! But, I must say, the taxi tote is great to schlep stuff back and forth to the hospital!!  As if I needed yet another reason to justify my taxi tote obsession!!!



I'm so sorry to hear about your husband. My thoughts are with you. 

The bag and outfit are awesome. I hope rocking that ensemble gave you the lift you needed.


----------



## oldbaglover

abwd said:


> Thanks ladies. It has been a rough 9 days with my husband have a heart attack before Christmas followed by two open heart surgeries and a quintuple bypass NYE. Quite honestly, I was so glad when this arrived because I desperately needed a shower, real clothes, and some bag love to lift my spirits and to give me a moment of normalcy!!! But, I must say, the taxi tote is great to schlep stuff back and forth to the hospital!!  As if I needed yet another reason to justify my taxi tote obsession!!!


Sorry about your husband AB. Prayers are for him, you and the rest of your family. One of my brothers had a heart attack a year and half ago and fortunately didnt need surgery. He changed his eating habits and stopped smoking and is doing better. God bless you all.


----------



## pursecharm

abwd said:


> Thanks everyone.  He will be fine.  He is already nagging about getting the garbage and recycling out!!  Always a good sign!!  Long recovery for sure, but certainly I will need additional bag therapy to get me through this ordeal.




Glad to hear the worst is over. I don't usually read this thread but glad I'm clued in now. Take care of your family and yourself and keep us posted.


----------



## abwd

oldbaglover said:


> Sorry about your husband AB. Prayers are for him, you and the rest of your family. One of my brothers had a heart attack a year and half ago and fortunately didnt need surgery. He changed his eating habits and stopped smoking and is doing better. God bless you all.




He doesn't smoke and isn't overweight, just has genetic severe coronary artery disease. Thank you though. He is doing great!!


----------



## abwd

coachgirl555 said:


> Not a purchase by me .. but a gift from DH ...




Wow!! Gorgeous!!! The color is fabulous and I love big smushy bags. The leather looks wonderful!


----------



## coachgirl555

abwd said:


> Wow!! Gorgeous!!! The color is fabulous and I love big smushy bags. The leather looks wonderful!


Thank You..!


----------



## Galactic Girl

My first (and certainly not my last) Rebecca Minkoff. The Julian backpack in True Turquoise with gunmetal hardware. It is the perfect "purse backpack" size, meaning it is not so tiny it looks ridiculous or so big that it looks like you are carrying an arsenal. It has lots of pockets so nothing gets lost in a bottomless pit.


----------



## Lovingthebag

Galactic Girl said:


> My first (and certainly not my last) Rebecca Minkoff. The Julian backpack in True Turquoise with gunmetal hardware. It is the perfect "purse backpack" size, meaning it is not so tiny it looks ridiculous or so big that it looks like you are carrying an arsenal. It has lots of pockets so nothing gets lost in a bottomless pit.


I have really been considering this bag in black! Hope you enjoy it! So pretty!


----------



## Nymeria1

abwd said:


> Thanks ladies. It has been a rough 9 days with my husband have a heart attack before Christmas followed by two open heart surgeries and a quintuple bypass NYE. Quite honestly, I was so glad when this arrived because I desperately needed a shower, real clothes, and some bag love to lift my spirits and to give me a moment of normalcy!!! But, I must say, the taxi tote is great to schlep stuff back and forth to the hospital!!  As if I needed yet another reason to justify my taxi tote obsession!!!



So sorry to hear about your husband's ordeal, but glad to know that he is on the mend.   What a difficult time for you too.  Sending you both my best wishes for good health in the New Year!  You look great as usual in your latest reveal, and so glad that you found an awesome bag to lift your spirits!  Bag therapy is wonderful, isn't it?


----------



## quinna

Picked up this Ferragamo saff/pony hair Betulla for a steal on ebay.


----------



## flik

quinna said:


> Picked up this Ferragamo saff/pony hair Betulla for a steal on ebay.



That's a beauty. I'm getting into Ferragamo too. It's all so gorgeous. Not healthy for the bank account though. I wonder if this would make Coach a "gateway drug".


----------



## quinna

flik said:


> That's a beauty. I'm getting into Ferragamo too. It's all so gorgeous. Not healthy for the bank account though. I wonder if this would make Coach a "gateway drug".



Thanks!  Haha I feel the same way. Once I started actively browsing the premier brands I knew my bank account was in dangerous territory.   I actually paid less for this than the average price of most of my Coach, so I'll just have to keep stalking the under the radar listings.


----------



## princess_xoxo

*Dooney & Bourke Disney Princess Large Wristlet*


----------



## Galactic Girl

Marc by Marc Jacobs Electro Q Lil Ukita in Black with matching wallet.


----------



## abwd

quinna said:


> Picked up this Ferragamo saff/pony hair Betulla for a steal on ebay.




Stunning!! Congrats. I absolutely love this bag!!


----------



## quinna

abwd said:


> Stunning!! Congrats. I absolutely love this bag!!



Thanks!


----------



## Minkette

My new friend from a great etsy shop!


----------



## coachgirl555

Minkette said:


> My new friend from a great etsy shop!


 
Love !


----------



## GingerJade

LOVE it! I'm also really into that etsy shop. I have one bag critter so far with another on the way!


----------



## HesitantShopper

My other brand go-to is usually Roots, nice leather and great casual bags.. 

Just got the Edie bag off their winter sale, good croosbody with soft leather and great zipper pulls.. i am really picky about zipper pulls lol

demandware.edgesuite.net/aacg_prd/on/demandware.static/Sites-RootsCA-Site/Sites-roots_master_catalog/default/v1421191654228/customers/c972/18011567/generated/18011567_Y84_a_120x120.jpg


A stock pic for tonight but will add the real deal of mine tomorrow...


----------



## Thatsmypurse

My first Dooney and Bourke bag....Lockwood drawstring bag in Tmoro brown with Moss nubuck pocket!
Love!!!!!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

coachgirl555 said:


> Thanks! The color is to die for...
> 
> 
> Thanks ... I love the color I am just not sure the bag is for me...  I am very lucky that I have an understanding hubby if I do decide it's not for me he will not be mad...


Love that color and style!


----------



## Thatsmypurse

abwd said:


> View attachment 2849375
> 
> 
> Got the MK large Lana Tote. 50% off. I


You look awesome as always! I can't seem to figure out my pics...it always wants me to size my picture down and then they look blurry and/or grainy! Haven't been posting lately


----------



## Thatsmypurse

Thatsmypurse said:


> You look awesome as always! I can't seem to figure out my pics...it always wants me to size my picture down and then they look blurry and/or grainy! Haven't been posting lately


Abwd just read about your DH! I'm so glad he is doing well! What a traumatic time for you and your family! My  prayers are with you and your family!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Thatsmypurse said:


> My first Dooney and Bourke bag....Lockwood drawstring bag in Tmoro brown with Moss nubuck pocket!
> Love!!!!!



Great colour and style!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hmm okay cannot seem to edit my post now lol 

Here is my Edie crossbody by Roots, it's in Papaya.. Has great inside pockets too, including one that zips closed.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

HesitantShopper said:


> Hmm okay cannot seem to edit my post now lol
> 
> Here is my Edie crossbody by Roots, it's in Papaya.. Has great inside pockets too, including one that zips closed.


I love that bag and color! That's about the size bag I usually carry!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Thatsmypurse said:


> I love that bag and color! That's about the size bag I usually carry!



Thank you! my oldest daughter totally dislikes the colour..  I like it for times i want my hands free.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

HesitantShopper said:


> Thank you! my oldest daughter totally dislikes the colour..  I like it for times i want my hands free.


What!? I love the color!   Does she not like colored bags ? I have a friend who only wears black or brown bags and doesn't understand some of my color choices in bags...lol...i have yellow, orange and cobalt, which i love, along with grey, black and brown ! I cant worry about what she thinks...i love them ! thats what matters!!!! Enjoy your bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Thatsmypurse said:


> What!? I love the color!   Does she not like colored bags ? I have a friend who only wears black or brown bags and doesn't understand some of my color choices in bags...lol...i have yellow, orange and cobalt, which i love, along with grey, black and brown ! I cant worry about what she thinks...i love them ! thats what matters!!!! Enjoy your bag!



I don't really know, she thinks red bags are lame lol whatever! i like that it is different, i have a small green(like a Kelly green also Roots) tote that she does seem to like, she has black, white and cream coloured purses i guess she prefers neutrals.

Only good part is then she won't want it, she's gotten half of all my others bags somehow.


----------



## Thatsmypurse

HesitantShopper said:


> I don't really know, she thinks red bags are lame lol whatever! i like that it is different, i have a small green(like a Kelly green also Roots) tote that she does seem to like, she has black, white and cream coloured purses i guess she prefers neutrals.
> 
> Only good part is then she won't want it, she's gotten half of all my others bags somehow.


Lol! So funny! I don't have to worry about anyone taking my bags...I have 2 boys ! They don't like /care about purses! It annoys them when were shopping and I want to go into Coach! Lol!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Thatsmypurse said:


> Lol! So funny! I don't have to worry about anyone taking my bags...I have 2 boys ! They don't like /care about purses! It annoys them when were shopping and I want to go into Coach! Lol!



 yes, i have a boy myself.. but also have girls... so my purses are definitely at risk.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

No new bags but epic new boots. &#128156;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> No new bags but epic new boots. &#128156;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865378



That is such a great colour! I have a basic chocolate pair.


----------



## CatePNW

Got my first Michael Kors bag, the large Hamilton Traveler in Luggage.  One of these days I will have a saffiano large Selma too, just have to find the right deal on the right color.


----------



## abwd

CatePNW said:


> Got my first Michael Kors bag, the large Hamilton Traveler in Luggage.  One of these days I will have a saffiano large Selma too, just have to find the right deal on the right color.
> 
> View attachment 2867195




Classy, classy bag!! Congrats.


----------



## CatePNW

abwd said:


> Classy, classy bag!! Congrats.


Thank you.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

CatePNW said:


> Got my first Michael Kors bag, the large Hamilton Traveler in Luggage.  One of these days I will have a saffiano large Selma too, just have to find the right deal on the right color.
> 
> View attachment 2867195




Beautiful bag! I have the perforated Hamilton and I love it. Congrats!


----------



## CatePNW

AshleyLovesLV said:


> Beautiful bag! I have the perforated Hamilton and I love it. Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Magnolia in Bordeaux spazzolato leather, by Alberta di Canio:





Suede lining in the interior:




The iPad Air I got for Christmas fits inside perfectly!


----------



## whateve

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Magnolia in Bordeaux spazzolato leather, by Alberta di Canio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suede lining in the interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iPad Air I got for Christmas fits inside perfectly!


That's gorgeous!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

whateve said:


> That's gorgeous!



Thank you so much! From someone with such impeccable taste in bags, that is quite a compliment!


----------



## CatePNW

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Magnolia in Bordeaux spazzolato leather, by Alberta di Canio:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suede lining in the interior:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iPad Air I got for Christmas fits inside perfectly!


That's a cute, little bag!


----------



## abwd

I had been looking at this bag and was ready to pull the trigger when an avalanche of personal challenges hit me in December. When I finally went to buy it, it was gone. I called all around the country, but could not find even one. Apparently, there were not that many made.

An incredible TFPer let me know that this was 60% and available.  I was able to save $1K and finally get this striking Longchamp beauty!!! Wooohooo. I was so excited when she arrived today, but as soon as I took these pics, it began to snow. The good ol taxi tote came out.

In any case, my new beauty, Le Pliage Heritage.


----------



## Iamminda

abwd said:


> I had been looking at this bag and was ready to pull the trigger when an avalanche of personal challenges hit me in December. When I finally went to buy it, it was gone. I called all around the country, but could not find even one. Apparently, there were not that many made.
> 
> An incredible TFPer let me know that this was 60% and available.  I was able to save $1K and finally get this striking Longchamp beauty!!! Wooohooo. I was so excited when she arrived today, but as soon as I took these pics, it began to snow. The good ol taxi tote came out.
> 
> In any case, my new beauty, Le Pliage Heritage.
> 
> View attachment 2869316
> View attachment 2869317
> View attachment 2869318
> View attachment 2869319


Gorgeous!  Love the rose and how it contrasts with the black.  Lovely!


----------



## MKB0925

abwd said:


> I had been looking at this bag and was ready to pull the trigger when an avalanche of personal challenges hit me in December. When I finally went to buy it, it was gone. I called all around the country, but could not find even one. Apparently, there were not that many made.
> 
> An incredible TFPer let me know that this was 60% and available.  I was able to save $1K and finally get this striking Longchamp beauty!!! Wooohooo. I was so excited when she arrived today, but as soon as I took these pics, it began to snow. The good ol taxi tote came out.
> 
> In any case, my new beauty, Le Pliage Heritage.
> 
> View attachment 2869316
> View attachment 2869317
> View attachment 2869318
> View attachment 2869319



Wow...she is a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## happibug

abwd said:


> I had been looking at this bag and was ready to pull the trigger when an avalanche of personal challenges hit me in December. When I finally went to buy it, it was gone. I called all around the country, but could not find even one. Apparently, there were not that many made.
> 
> An incredible TFPer let me know that this was 60% and available.  I was able to save $1K and finally get this striking Longchamp beauty!!! Wooohooo. I was so excited when she arrived today, but as soon as I took these pics, it began to snow. The good ol taxi tote came out.




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## aubergined

abwd said:


> I had been looking at this bag and was ready to pull the trigger when an avalanche of personal challenges hit me in December. When I finally went to buy it, it was gone. I called all around the country, but could not find even one. Apparently, there were not that many made.
> 
> An incredible TFPer let me know that this was 60% and available.  I was able to save $1K and finally get this striking Longchamp beauty!!! Wooohooo. I was so excited when she arrived today, but as soon as I took these pics, it began to snow. The good ol taxi tote came out.
> 
> In any case, my new beauty, Le Pliage Heritage.
> 
> View attachment 2869316
> View attachment 2869317
> View attachment 2869318
> View attachment 2869319




Just beautiful! Congrats and thanks for sharing, brings a smile after a long day.


----------



## abwd

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!  Love the rose and how it contrasts with the black.  Lovely!





MKB0925 said:


> Wow...she is a beauty! Congrats!





happibug said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!





aubergined said:


> Just beautiful! Congrats and thanks for sharing, brings a smile after a long day.



Thank you ladies.  I don't know what it was that made this bag a virtual obsession, but I was so bummed when it was sold out.  It was THAT BAG that haunted me.  I think because it is so feminine, unique and different than everything I have that it really just stuck with me. 

I am really happy though.


----------



## ilikesunshine

abwd said:


> I had been looking at this bag and was ready to pull the trigger when an avalanche of personal challenges hit me in December. When I finally went to buy it, it was gone. I called all around the country, but could not find even one. Apparently, there were not that many made.
> 
> An incredible TFPer let me know that this was 60% and available.  I was able to save $1K and finally get this striking Longchamp beauty!!! Wooohooo. I was so excited when she arrived today, but as soon as I took these pics, it began to snow. The good ol taxi tote came out.
> 
> In any case, my new beauty, Le Pliage Heritage.
> 
> View attachment 2869316
> View attachment 2869317
> View attachment 2869318
> View attachment 2869319



Wow...that's fantastic! So glad you got it


----------



## carterazo

Dooney & Bourke Alto Sabrina in red


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke Alto Sabrina in red
> 
> View attachment 2869607


Congrats!  That is so pretty!  This bag reminds me of LV soft lockit.  You have some gorgeous red bags.  enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  That is so pretty!  This bag reminds me of LV soft lockit.  You have some gorgeous red bags.  enjoy!



Thank you!


----------



## abwd

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke Alto Sabrina in red
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869607




The lines of this bag and the shape are so elegant!! Just gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke Alto Sabrina in red
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869607




This is very pretty! Beautiful silhouette!


----------



## pbnjam

abwd said:


> I had been looking at this bag and was ready to pull the trigger when an avalanche of personal challenges hit me in December. When I finally went to buy it, it was gone. I called all around the country, but could not find even one. Apparently, there were not that many made.
> 
> An incredible TFPer let me know that this was 60% and available.  I was able to save $1K and finally get this striking Longchamp beauty!!! Wooohooo. I was so excited when she arrived today, but as soon as I took these pics, it began to snow. The good ol taxi tote came out.
> 
> In any case, my new beauty, Le Pliage Heritage.
> 
> View attachment 2869316
> View attachment 2869317
> View attachment 2869318
> View attachment 2869319




I love floral prints. Structured longchamp bag is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## HarliRexx

abwd said:


> I had been looking at this bag and was ready to pull the trigger when an avalanche of personal challenges hit me in December. When I finally went to buy it, it was gone. I called all around the country, but could not find even one. Apparently, there were not that many made.
> 
> An incredible TFPer let me know that this was 60% and available.  I was able to save $1K and finally get this striking Longchamp beauty!!! Wooohooo. I was so excited when she arrived today, but as soon as I took these pics, it began to snow. The good ol taxi tote came out.
> 
> In any case, my new beauty, Le Pliage Heritage.
> 
> View attachment 2869316
> View attachment 2869317
> View attachment 2869318
> View attachment 2869319



Beautiful! It's like carrying a piece of artwork. Congrats on finding the one that almost got away!


----------



## carterazo

abwd said:


> The lines of this bag and the shape are so elegant!! Just gorgeous. Congrats!





pbnjam said:


> This is very pretty! Beautiful silhouette!



Thank you!  That is exactly what I love about the bag.


----------



## abwd

pbnjam said:


> I love floral prints. Structured longchamp bag is gorgeous! Congrats!







HarliRexx said:


> Beautiful! It's like carrying a piece of artwork. Congrats on finding the one that almost got away!




Thank you. I am in bag love!!!


----------



## MaryBel

abwd said:


> I had been looking at this bag and was ready to pull the trigger when an avalanche of personal challenges hit me in December. When I finally went to buy it, it was gone. I called all around the country, but could not find even one. Apparently, there were not that many made.
> 
> An incredible TFPer let me know that this was 60% and available.  I was able to save $1K and finally get this striking Longchamp beauty!!! Wooohooo. I was so excited when she arrived today, but as soon as I took these pics, it began to snow. The good ol taxi tote came out.
> 
> In any case, my new beauty, Le Pliage Heritage.
> 
> View attachment 2869316
> View attachment 2869317
> View attachment 2869318
> View attachment 2869319


 
She's so pretty! Congrats!
You look awesome as always!


She was meant to be! So nice a fellow TPFer helped you get it!


----------



## MaryBel

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke Alto Sabrina in red
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869607




She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## melissatrv

Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  That is so pretty!  This bag reminds me of LV soft lockit.  You have some gorgeous red bags.  enjoy!




I was thinking the same thing, so shocked to find out it is a Dooney.  Great bag!


----------



## abwd

MaryBel said:


> She's so pretty! Congrats!
> You look awesome as always!
> 
> 
> She was meant to be! So nice a fellow TPFer helped you get it!




Thank you. I was extremely grateful!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke Alto Sabrina in red
> 
> View attachment 2869607



very nice! fabulous colour. Reminds me quite a bit of my most recent Coach bag purchase lol similar shape, also funny enough in a tone of red.


----------



## HesitantShopper

abwd said:


> I had been looking at this bag and was ready to pull the trigger when an avalanche of personal challenges hit me in December. When I finally went to buy it, it was gone. I called all around the country, but could not find even one. Apparently, there were not that many made.
> 
> An incredible TFPer let me know that this was 60% and available.  I was able to save $1K and finally get this striking Longchamp beauty!!! Wooohooo. I was so excited when she arrived today, but as soon as I took these pics, it began to snow. The good ol taxi tote came out.
> 
> In any case, my new beauty, Le Pliage Heritage.
> 
> View attachment 2869316
> View attachment 2869317
> View attachment 2869318
> View attachment 2869319



Very unique! Quite nice to have your own flowers during winter! Enjoy your find.


----------



## ltbag

abwd said:


> I had been looking at this bag and was ready to pull the trigger when an avalanche of personal challenges hit me in December. When I finally went to buy it, it was gone. I called all around the country, but could not find even one. Apparently, there were not that many made.
> 
> An incredible TFPer let me know that this was 60% and available.  I was able to save $1K and finally get this striking Longchamp beauty!!! Wooohooo. I was so excited when she arrived today, but as soon as I took these pics, it began to snow. The good ol taxi tote came out.
> 
> In any case, my new beauty, Le Pliage Heritage.
> 
> View attachment 2869316
> View attachment 2869317
> View attachment 2869318
> View attachment 2869319



Stunning.  Congrats!  It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## carterazo

HesitantShopper said:


> very nice! fabulous colour. Reminds me quite a bit of my most recent Coach bag purchase lol similar shape, also funny enough in a tone of red.



Thank you!   

What'd you get?


----------



## icorrick

I betrayed coach, the proud owner of over 13 coach bags, found a Galliera and even though it is Pre-Loved(I almost cried when I knew they were no longer making this bag) I love it!! I went to the LV forum on here and I've gotten so frustrated since there's so many rules and I don't know, it was always so easy to chat in here and there I apparently can't even get an Authentication request right!! Oh boy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> What'd you get?



A Peyton domed Satchel in Sherry.


----------



## HesitantShopper

icorrick said:


> View attachment 2873301
> View attachment 2873302
> View attachment 2873303
> 
> 
> I betrayed coach, the proud owner of over 13 coach bags, found a Galliera and even though it is Pre-Loved(I almost cried when I knew they were no longer making this bag) I love it!! I went to the LV forum on here and I've gotten so frustrated since there's so many rules and I don't know, it was always so easy to chat in here and there I apparently can't even get an Authentication request right!! Oh boy!



Love how your purses are neatly displayed my cats would destroy that lol As for the purse, nice shape! I can see that being a really useful design, i admit LV is not something i know loads on..

As for Authentication, usually they need good clear pictures and if there are certain inside tags with #'s they need those too. I have done one for a Coach bag i was eying second hand. It was quite simple.

The first post in the thread usually gives instructions on what needs to be given as this varies with brands. Good luck i am sure someone here can aid you on it being Authentic.


----------



## Iamminda

icorrick said:


> View attachment 2873301
> View attachment 2873302
> View attachment 2873303
> 
> 
> I betrayed coach, the proud owner of over 13 coach bags, found a Galliera and even though it is Pre-Loved(I almost cried when I knew they were no longer making this bag) I love it!! I went to the LV forum on here and I've gotten so frustrated since there's so many rules and I don't know, it was always so easy to chat in here and there I apparently can't even get an Authentication request right!! Oh boy!


Congrats!   The Galliera is a very nice versatile style.   Nothing wrong with owning other brands too .  Enjoy!


----------



## icorrick

HesitantShopper said:


> Love how your purses are neatly displayed my cats would destroy that lol As for the purse, nice shape! I can see that being a really useful design, i admit LV is not something i know loads on..
> 
> As for Authentication, usually they need good clear pictures and if there are certain inside tags with #'s they need those too. I have done one for a Coach bag i was eying second hand. It was quite simple.
> 
> The first post in the thread usually gives instructions on what needs to be given as this varies with brands. Good luck i am sure someone here can aid you on it being Authentic.




I paid a business to authenticate it for me and got a cert too. I always got great help from here until I went on the other, so I gave up. lol yeah no kittens here, just kiddos that can't reach! Haha thank you! I am a very proud coach lil hoarder.


----------



## whateve

icorrick said:


> I paid a business to authenticate it for me and got a cert too. I always got great help from here until I went on the other, so I gave up. lol yeah no kittens here, just kiddos that can't reach! Haha thank you! I am a very proud coach lil hoarder.


In the Coach forum, we will authenticate everything - pre and post sale, in your possession. Some of the other subforums will only authenticate live auctions. If you have it in hand, they won't authenticate. Some won't authenticate if they think you are a reseller.

Congratulations on your LV! I've been tempted several times but it seems like such a risk as they cost a lot more than Coach.


----------



## HesitantShopper

icorrick said:


> I paid a business to authenticate it for me and got a cert too. I always got great help from here until I went on the other, so I gave up. lol yeah no kittens here, just kiddos that can't reach! Haha thank you! I am a very proud coach lil hoarder.



That's good, at least you know, a great purse there. LOL my purses are not safe because of older daughters they seem to think mom is a store??


----------



## Suzanne B.

HesitantShopper said:


> That's good, at least you know, a great purse there. LOL my purses are not safe because of older daughters they seem to think mom is a store??



Just wait until they're old enough for YOU to raid their closet.  I raided my daughter's closet more than she raided mine! (Clothes, shoes and purses!)


----------



## Mariquel

abwd said:


> Thanks ladies. It has been a rough 9 days with my husband have a heart attack before Christmas followed by two open heart surgeries and a quintuple bypass NYE. Quite honestly, I was so glad when this arrived because I desperately needed a shower, real clothes, and some bag love to lift my spirits and to give me a moment of normalcy!!! But, I must say, the taxi tote is great to schlep stuff back and forth to the hospital!!  As if I needed yet another reason to justify my taxi tote obsession!!!



Just catching up with this thread, so didn't know about your husband.  Hope he's well on his way to recovery......prayers for your whole family.


----------



## carterazo

HesitantShopper said:


> A Peyton domed Satchel in Sherry.



Nice bag!


----------



## bigal

OK,  not new,  but new to me Lodis laptop bag.   It's so very pretty.  Does any one else have a Lodis bag?  I'm curious about them.  How is it holding up?


----------



## Apelila

Michael Kors
*Hamilton EW Satchel in luggage
*Deep pink Flat shoe
*black and luggage bracelet in GHW to match my MK bags I already own the black hamilton


----------



## abwd

Mariquel said:


> Just catching up with this thread, so didn't know about your husband.  Hope he's well on his way to recovery......prayers for your whole family.



Thank you. He is doing very well and almost back to a regular routine other than lifting heavy things.


----------



## abwd

bigal said:


> OK,  not new,  but new to me Lodis laptop bag.   It's so very pretty.  Does any one else have a Lodis bag?  I'm curious about them.  How is it holding up?



Fabulous color!! That is lovely.  Congrats.


----------



## abwd

Apelila said:


> Michael Kors
> *Hamilton EW Satchel in luggage
> *Deep pink Flat shoe
> *black and luggage bracelet in GHW to match my MK bags I already own the black hamilton



What a great MK haul.  I am always drawn to the rich luggage color.  It contrasts so beautifully with the gold hardware.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## abwd

icorrick said:


> View attachment 2873301
> View attachment 2873302
> View attachment 2873303
> 
> 
> I betrayed coach, the proud owner of over 13 coach bags, found a Galliera and even though it is Pre-Loved(I almost cried when I knew they were no longer making this bag) I love it!! I went to the LV forum on here and I've gotten so frustrated since there's so many rules and I don't know, it was always so easy to chat in here and there I apparently can't even get an Authentication request right!! Oh boy!



Oooh la la!!!  Gorgeous Galleria.  I have the Delightful GM and I have used the heck out of that bag and it still looks great.  I hope you enjoy your beautiful Galleria as much as I have enjoyed my LV.  Congrats.


----------



## bigal

abwd said:


> Fabulous color!! That is lovely.  Congrats.



Thanks! It's going to be great for work.   The laptop section is easy to clean,  perfect for water bottles and my lunch.


----------



## Trudysmom

bigal said:


> OK,  not new,  but new to me Lodis laptop bag.   It's so very pretty.  Does any one else have a Lodis bag?  I'm curious about them.  How is it holding up?


That is such a pretty laptop bag!


----------



## bigal

Trudysmom said:


> That is such a pretty laptop bag!



Thanks!


----------



## Apelila

abwd said:


> What a great MK haul.  I am always drawn to the rich luggage color.  It contrasts so beautifully with the gold hardware.  Congrats and enjoy!


Yes I alwanted the luggage color after I got my first Mk bag 3years ago...and all of the sudden they DISCONTINUED the soft leather and I'm not a fan for Saffiano, but when I found out there is some in Outlet thats where I hunt it down and now I wanted the Vanilla color in GHW and my SA told me ther is a couple left but it's in Nevada store


----------



## Iamminda

Hi!  I received some Christmas gift cards and I got this Kate Spade Hamilton Road Janie in Whiteout.  I have been looking for another white or off white bag.  I already have a parchment legacy duffle.  I was considering the parchment Courtenay  and white with blue edgepaint Sullivan hobo.  Then I saw this bag and was drawn to the simple clean lines.  What do you think?


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 2877148
> 
> 
> Hi!  I received some Christmas gift cards and I got this Kate Spade Hamilton Road Janie in Whiteout.  I have been looking for another white or off white bag.  I already have a parchment legacy duffle.  I was considering the parchment Courtenay  and white with blue edgepaint Sullivan hobo.  Then I saw this bag and was drawn to the simple clean lines.  What do you think?



I love this bag....great choice!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 2877148
> 
> 
> Hi!  I received some Christmas gift cards and I got this Kate Spade Hamilton Road Janie in Whiteout.  I have been looking for another white or off white bag.  I already have a parchment legacy duffle.  I was considering the parchment Courtenay  and white with blue edgepaint Sullivan hobo.  Then I saw this bag and was drawn to the simple clean lines.  What do you think?



I love it...very clean and elegant


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I haven't bought a Dooney and Bourke bag since 2008. I came across this bag in the back of a box on the floor in the clearance section of my outlet, for 65% off (which is weird, since this bag is for sale at Macy's for full price). I looked it over very carefully, and I can't find any flaws. Should anyone be interested in a charge send, they also had this bag in lipstick (red) for the same price. Here is Kenzie crossbody in black patent leather:


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> I love this bag....great choice!





ilikesunshine said:


> I love it...very clean and elegant



Thanks for your opinions.  When I asked DD and DH, they just said "eehh".   Thx


----------



## jade

Cheating with a Ferragamo Sofia (I also have a Coach Sophia in grey.)


----------



## jade

bigal said:


> OK,  not new,  but new to me Lodis laptop bag.   It's so very pretty.  Does any one else have a Lodis bag?  I'm curious about them.  How is it holding up?




I had a lodis frame wallet in a soft metallic leather. I used it for roughly 4 years as my only wallet. It was distressed with a bit of corner wear.  The interior looked new. The metal color wore off on the corners and wear my overstuffing pushed cards way out.  The distress gave it a vintage look but it turned out i needed more space. I did not baby it at all, and it look great when i sent it to retirement. Your firmer leather should wear really well.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 2877148
> 
> 
> Hi!  I received some Christmas gift cards and I got this Kate Spade Hamilton Road Janie in Whiteout.  I have been looking for another white or off white bag.  I already have a parchment legacy duffle.  I was considering the parchment Courtenay  and white with blue edgepaint Sullivan hobo.  Then I saw this bag and was drawn to the simple clean lines.  What do you think?



Yes, very nice.. definitely clean lines. Enjoy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I haven't bought a Dooney and Bourke bag since 2008. I came across this bag in the back of a box on the floor in the clearance section of my outlet, for 65% off (which is weird, since this bag is for sale at Macy's for full price). I looked it over very carefully, and I can't find any flaws. Should anyone be interested in a charge send, they also had this bag in lipstick (red) for the same price. Here is Kenzie crossbody in black patent leather:



That is cute, does it have pockets inside? I am slightly pocket obsessed.


----------



## HesitantShopper

jade said:


> Cheating with a Ferragamo Sofia (I also have a Coach Sophia in grey.)
> 
> View attachment 2877439



Really cute!


----------



## bigal

jade said:


> I had a lodis frame wallet in a soft metallic leather. I used it for roughly 4 years as my only wallet. It was distressed with a bit of corner wear.  The interior looked new. The metal color wore off on the corners and wear my overstuffing pushed cards way out.  The distress gave it a vintage look but it turned out i needed more space. I did not baby it at all, and it look great when i sent it to retirement. Your firmer leather should wear really well.



Oh that is great!  Thank you so much!  I'm looking forward to using it!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

HesitantShopper said:


> That is cute, does it have pockets inside? I am slightly pocket obsessed.



Yep, in addition to the big slip pocket along the outside, it has a small slip pocket and a normal zipper pocket on the inside:
Same bag, different color
It does not have feet, despite the written description. In fact, none of the photos of any of the colors show feet.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Yep, in addition to the big slip pocket along the outside, it has a small slip pocket and a normal zipper pocket on the inside:
> Same bag, different color
> It does not have feet, despite the written description. In fact, none of the photos of any of the colors show feet.



Really nice, thanks for the link!


----------



## eleanors36

abwd said:


> Thanks ladies. It has been a rough 9 days with my husband have a heart attack before Christmas followed by two open heart surgeries and a quintuple bypass NYE. Quite honestly, I was so glad when this arrived because I desperately needed a shower, real clothes, and some bag love to lift my spirits and to give me a moment of normalcy!!! But, I must say, the taxi tote is great to schlep stuff back and forth to the hospital!!  As if I needed yet another reason to justify my taxi tote obsession!!!


So sorry about this.  That really is stressful!  My husband had bypass surgery about 8 years ago--doing so well now.  Yours will too!


----------



## eleanors36

abwd said:


> I had been looking at this bag and was ready to pull the trigger when an avalanche of personal challenges hit me in December. When I finally went to buy it, it was gone. I called all around the country, but could not find even one. Apparently, there were not that many made.
> 
> An incredible TFPer let me know that this was 60% and available.  I was able to save $1K and finally get this striking Longchamp beauty!!! Wooohooo. I was so excited when she arrived today, but as soon as I took these pics, it began to snow. The good ol taxi tote came out.
> 
> In any case, my new beauty, Le Pliage Heritage.
> 
> View attachment 2869316
> View attachment 2869317
> View attachment 2869318
> View attachment 2869319


Gorgeous, gorgeous bag!


----------



## CatePNW

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I haven't bought a Dooney and Bourke bag since 2008. I came across this bag in the back of a box on the floor in the clearance section of my outlet, for 65% off (which is weird, since this bag is for sale at Macy's for full price). I looked it over very carefully, and I can't find any flaws. Should anyone be interested in a charge send, they also had this bag in lipstick (red) for the same price. Here is Kenzie crossbody in black patent leather:


That's cute, would love to see a mod shot if you have one.  I've looked at this bag online before and need to see if my Macy's has it.  I think they might, but I've not paid close attention to the small bags they have hanging.  

This could be a great light bag, when you don't need to carry much, and don't want the weight of anything too heavy.  I assume it's pretty light, unlike the larger Dooney's!


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 2877148
> 
> 
> Hi!  I received some Christmas gift cards and I got this Kate Spade Hamilton Road Janie in Whiteout.  I have been looking for another white or off white bag.  I already have a parchment legacy duffle.  I was considering the parchment Courtenay  and white with blue edgepaint Sullivan hobo.  Then I saw this bag and was drawn to the simple clean lines.  What do you think?




very pretty - Kate Spade makes some awesome bags in awesome colors - enjoy!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

CatePNW said:


> That's cute, would love to see a mod shot if you have one.  I've looked at this bag online before and need to see if my Macy's has it.  I think they might, but I've not paid close attention to the small bags they have hanging.
> 
> This could be a great light bag, when you don't need to carry much, and don't want the weight of anything too heavy.  I assume it's pretty light, unlike the larger Dooney's!



Okie dokie. I am larger than average; 5' 9" wearing a size medium wool shirt over layers and size 8 flannel-lined jeans over layers. The bag is shown on the shortest hole of the crossbody strap:




It is very light, especially for a Dooney. I love the gold piping and gold underside of the fringe of the tassel. This would be a great special occasion bag.


----------



## CatePNW

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Okie dokie. I am larger than average; 5' 9" wearing a size medium wool shirt over layers and size 8 flannel-lined jeans over layers. The bag is shown on the shortest hole of the crossbody strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very light, especially for a Dooney. I love the gold piping and gold underside of the fringe of the tassel. This would be a great special occasion bag.


Thanks so much, it looks great on you.  I'm 5'11 so some crossbody bags are too short, but this would probably work.  I think the bag can go dressy or casual, love the shine.


----------



## frivofrugalista

jade said:


> Cheating with a Ferragamo Sofia (I also have a Coach Sophia in grey.)
> 
> View attachment 2877439



Such a beauty!


----------



## jade

frivofrugalista said:


> Such a beauty!



Thanks!  I am super excited!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

abwd said:


> Thanks ladies. It has been a rough 9 days with my husband have a heart attack before Christmas followed by two open heart surgeries and a quintuple bypass NYE. Quite honestly, I was so glad when this arrived because I desperately needed a shower, real clothes, and some bag love to lift my spirits and to give me a moment of normalcy!!! But, I must say, the taxi tote is great to schlep stuff back and forth to the hospital!!  As if I needed yet another reason to justify my taxi tote obsession!!!



Wow, I just saw this post now.   I read future posts and am glad to hear he is doing better.  Thank goodness!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

coachgirl555 said:


> Not a purchase by me .. but a gift from DH ...



Wow, that's a beautiful color.   Do you know the name of the handbag?    So striking!


----------



## farris2

I feel a new addiction coming on


----------



## coachgirl555

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Wow, that's a beautiful color.   Do you know the name of the handbag?    So striking!


Its called the channing tote .. Thanks


----------



## HesitantShopper

farris2 said:


> I feel a new addiction coming on
> View attachment 2879788


----------



## Iamminda

farris2 said:


> I feel a new addiction coming on
> View attachment 2879788


----------



## grannytoabbi

My beautiful Kate Spade tote.  *I love the bag,  and the lining is so cute.


----------



## pbnjam

grannytoabbi said:


> My beautiful Kate Spade tote.  *I love the bag,  and the lining is so cute.




Nice color! Congrats.


----------



## grannytoabbi

pbnjam said:


> Nice color! Congrats.


 
Thank you, it's a very comfortable bag to wear too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

grannytoabbi said:


> My beautiful Kate Spade tote.  *I love the bag,  and the lining is so cute.



That's a really nice colour!


----------



## melissatrv

Yes and the mods are ridiculous about searching and duplicate posts.  For example you could just want general info on Speedy or "buying my first LV"  but it you search 600 threads will come up.  It is not reasonable to sort through.  Or at least the Mods should point you to the correct thread or something.  






icorrick said:


> View attachment 2873301
> View attachment 2873302
> View attachment 2873303
> 
> 
> I betrayed coach, the proud owner of over 13 coach bags, found a Galliera and even though it is Pre-Loved(I almost cried when I knew they were no longer making this bag) I love it!!* I went to the LV forum on here and I've gotten so frustrated since there's so many rules and I don't know, it was always so easy to chat in here and there I apparently can't even get an Authentication request right!! Oh boy*!


----------



## aubergined

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 2877148
> 
> 
> Hi!  I received some Christmas gift cards and I got this Kate Spade Hamilton Road Janie in Whiteout.  I have been looking for another white or off white bag.  I already have a parchment legacy duffle.  I was considering the parchment Courtenay  and white with blue edgepaint Sullivan hobo.  Then I saw this bag and was drawn to the simple clean lines.  What do you think?



this is nice, Ianminda, it reminds me a bit of one of the legacy bags, i think it was the chelsea. sorry, don't remember the name!


----------



## aubergined

abwd said:


> Thank you. He is doing very well and almost back to a regular routine other than lifting heavy things.




I'm sorry to hear about all you and your family have faced recently, and glad to hear your husband is recuperating well (I'm a bit late to this thread).


----------



## Iamminda

aubergined said:


> this is nice, Ianminda, it reminds me a bit of one of the legacy bags, i think it was the chelsea. sorry, don't remember the name!


Thanks  Aubergined.  You are right, it's similar to the Chelsea.  I like it but this is one of those bags that I haven't cut the tag off yet in case I change my mind.


----------



## charleston-mom

Can a "non-coachie" post their coach purchase here?  Ha Ha!  I just bought a Coach Swagger in chalk. I like it!


----------



## ZSP

charleston-mom said:


> Can a "non-coachie" post their coach purchase here?  Ha Ha!  I just bought a Coach Swagger in chalk. I like it!



Here's where you'll want to post it...

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/your-new-coach-a-mini-reveal-thread-856379.html


----------



## Jck

Minkoff mini affair &#128522;


----------



## icorrick

bought my first speedy bag..


----------



## frivofrugalista

icorrick said:


> View attachment 2889062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought my first speedy bag..



Great choice,  congrats!


----------



## charleston-mom

ZSP said:


> Here's where you'll want to post it...
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/your-new-coach-a-mini-reveal-thread-856379.html




It was a joke, a facetious play on words. I was just having a little fun. I did know where to put it. Sorry if that was confusing.

I'm just having fun with my pretty new coach bag!
http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums...oads/A93D534A-C08A-40E3-BB01-43CD5659D84D.jpg


----------



## ZSP

charleston-mom said:


> Can a "non-coachie" post their coach purchase here?  Ha Ha!  I just bought a Coach Swagger in chalk. I like it!





ZSP said:


> Here's where you'll want to post it...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/your-new-coach-a-mini-reveal-thread-856379.html





charleston-mom said:


> It was a joke, a facetious play on words. I was just having a little fun. I did know where to put it. Sorry if that was confusing.
> 
> I'm just having fun with my pretty new coach bag!
> http://i1091.photobucket.com/albums...oads/A93D534A-C08A-40E3-BB01-43CD5659D84D.jpg



  Oh, I'm so embarrassed.  How did I not pick up on that?  I can say it was two o'clock in the morning and that wouldn't be untrue but gosh...

A tpf'er with all your posts and I didn't see that?  Oh my gosh.  I didn't mean to spoil your fun.  And yes, your new bag is a killer!  Love it.


----------



## charleston-mom

ZSP said:


> Oh, I'm so embarrassed.  How did I not pick up on that?  I can say it was two o'clock in the morning and that wouldn't be untrue but gosh...
> 
> A tpf'er with all your posts and I didn't see that?  Oh my gosh.  I didn't mean to spoil your fun.  And yes, your new bag is a killer!  Love it.



Completely understand!  I figured you were just trying to help!  Ha ha!  I think coach is coming out with some really pretty bags!  Thanks!!


----------



## CashmereFiend

I recently purchased a Mulberry Bayswater in Mandarin (HOLY bright orange! Love the orangy boldness) and a Chloe Marcie in nut brown. They're both gorgeous, and the leather is deeeelightful in both cases.

It makes me a little sad to purchase non-Coach purses, as Coach will probably always be my favorite, most nostalgic brand,  but I guess it doesn't hurt to diversify one's bag wardrobe. ESPECIALLY when I've felt border-line slapped in the face by Coach's poor treatment in the past (weird, intermittent access to the factory online sale, PCEs or no PCEs with no clear rhyme or reason, etc etc). 

 Now I'm eying up Ryder 33, and then perhaps Chloe Paraty.... what is it about bag brands that begin with a "C?" Apparently they're my kryptonite. I hope another C won't be next- my husband and pocket book would NOT be thrilled if I made the leap to Chanel (though I have yet to decide that Chanel could even possibly be worth the price! I can't get over that price point. It makes my head spin, even if the disposable income is there. I mean, it's fundamentally still just a purse! Right?).


----------



## pbnjam

CashmereFiend said:


> I recently purchased a Mulberry Bayswater in Mandarin (HOLY bright orange! Love the orangy boldness) and a Chloe Marcie in nut brown. They're both gorgeous, and the leather is deeeelightful in both cases.
> 
> It makes me a little sad to purchase non-Coach purses, as Coach will probably always be my favorite, most nostalgic brand,  but I guess it doesn't hurt to diversify one's bag wardrobe. ESPECIALLY when I've felt border-line slapped in the face by Coach's poor treatment in the past (weird, intermittent access to the factory online sale, PCEs or no PCEs with no clear rhyme or reason, etc etc).
> 
> Now I'm eying up Ryder 33, and then perhaps Chloe Paraty.... what is it about bag brands that begin with a "C?" Apparently they're my kryptonite. I hope another C won't be next- my husband and pocket book would NOT be thrilled if I made the leap to Chanel (though I have yet to decide that Chanel could even possibly be worth the price! I can't get over that price point. It makes my head spin, even if the disposable income is there. I mean, it's fundamentally still just a purse! Right?).


Would love to see your Baywater. Mandarin sounds lovely. I'm considering a bright orange bag for the summer.

I don't own a rhyder so I can't tell you about the wear. But i'm like you and cannot bring myself to buy bags that have the same price as cars.


----------



## whateve

CashmereFiend said:


> I recently purchased a Mulberry Bayswater in Mandarin (HOLY bright orange! Love the orangy boldness) and a Chloe Marcie in nut brown. They're both gorgeous, and the leather is deeeelightful in both cases.
> 
> It makes me a little sad to purchase non-Coach purses, as Coach will probably always be my favorite, most nostalgic brand,  but I guess it doesn't hurt to diversify one's bag wardrobe. ESPECIALLY when I've felt border-line slapped in the face by Coach's poor treatment in the past (weird, intermittent access to the factory online sale, PCEs or no PCEs with no clear rhyme or reason, etc etc).
> 
> Now I'm eying up Ryder 33, and then perhaps Chloe Paraty.... what is it about bag brands that begin with a "C?" Apparently they're my kryptonite. I hope another C won't be next- my husband and pocket book would NOT be thrilled if I made the leap to Chanel (though I have yet to decide that Chanel could even possibly be worth the price! I can't get over that price point. It makes my head spin, even if the disposable income is there. I mean, it's fundamentally still just a purse! Right?).


I'd love to see your Mulberry and Chloe.

I almost bought a Chanel once. I took DH to see it and he actually said it looked like a Kmart purse! I'm mostly over Chanel now. The classic flap has tiny pockets that are too hard to use. I like the quilting on Dior better but they are even more expensive!

My dream bag is a Versace, like the top picture. The quilting is more creative and artistic than Chanel, and for the workmanship, the price isn't that bad. It is still over $1000 though! 

Henri Bendel makes excellent quality for less than Coach prices. The last 4 pictures are my Bendel items. The quilted items are lambskin, just like Chanel. The line was created as a tribute to Chanel. I'm waiting for them to make a quilted flap that fits all my stuff.


----------



## whateve

pbnjam said:


> Would love to see your Baywater. Mandarin sounds lovely. I'm considering a bright orange bag for the summer.
> 
> I don't own a rhyder so I can't tell you about the wear. But i'm like you and cannot bring myself to buy bags that have the same price as cars.


My daughter's car cost $900. She says I am not allowed to buy a bag that cost more than her car. If I was going to spend that much, I should buy her a better car!


----------



## Camaro Chic

My ultimate holy grail bag finally arrived today. $799 from Brandoff and utterly flawless!!


----------



## Camaro Chic

I have wanted one of these for 10 years. My evil flatmate at university had it in white and would never let me even touch it. It began my love affair with LV. I've been looking for a gently used one in the right colour pattern for 10 years now and I refuse to pay retail which is $3200. I almost did once when I found the right color pattern but it already had patina at the boutique.


----------



## pbnjam

whateve said:


> My daughter's car cost $900. She says I am not allowed to buy a bag that cost more than her car. If I was going to spend that much, I should buy her a better car!


Lol your daughter has a point. I was thinking more like anything over 3k I will not even consider. Right now I'm considering getting a bag in 1-2k range and even that I want to achieve something to feel like I deserve to buy it. Some day in the near future...

Those Henri Bendel bags look well made. I have yet to go into their store. Those colors are tdf.


----------



## whateve

pbnjam said:


> Lol your daughter has a point. I was thinking more like anything over 3k I will not even consider. Right now I'm considering getting a bag in 1-2k range and even that I want to achieve something to feel like I deserve to buy it. Some day in the near future...
> 
> Those Henri Bendel bags look well made. I have yet to go into their store. Those colors are tdf.


Every time I consider a bag over $1000, I get nervous. I feel like I'd have to carry it 3 or 5 or 10 times more often than my other bags, in order to get my money's worth. Price isn't a guarantee of how much I'm going to love a bag. My most expensive bags haven't always turned out to be my favorites. There is comfort in knowing that if I want to, I can sell a bag to recoup most, if not all, of my investment, and I can usually only do that if I've gotten a deal on it to begin with.

I like having lots of items, rather than a few really, really nice things. I don't buy cheap items but in the mid range I can have a variety of things for the same price that one premium item would cost.

There was a $4000 LV I wanted but I couldn't get myself to spend that much. When I see them on ebay, I still can't get myself to do it, because it doesn't seem safe to spend $2000+ on ebay.

But the main reason I can't get myself to buy a really expensive bag is that I don't have the lifestyle for it. I don't have the occasions that would warrant a designer bag and I don't live in a ritzy area.


----------



## Camaro Chic

That's how I felt with my first Hermes bags. But when you spend that much, especially at H, what you're getting will last a lifetime. I'm now 7 bags deep in H, and considering a 4th Birkin.


----------



## Desert Pack Rat

My January/February purchases. Caught the LV bug again! Pictured is the Rose Velour Ikat Neverfull MM, Damier Ebene Neverfull MM, Delightful MM, and the noir multicolor zippy wallet and cosmetic case. Everything is pre-loved except for the cosmetic case that was purchased new from LV before it sold out.


----------



## paula3boys

Desert Pack Rat said:


> My January/February purchases. Caught the LV bug again! Pictured is the Rose Velour Ikat Neverfull MM, Damier Ebene Neverfull MM, Delightful MM, and the noir multicolor zippy wallet and cosmetic case. Everything is pre-loved except for the cosmetic case that was purchased new from LV before it sold out.




I saw that rose neverfull at Nordies yesterday and couldn't stop staring. Is this sold out and limited edition? Where did you find yours?


----------



## Desert Pack Rat

paula3boys said:


> I saw that rose neverfull at Nordies yesterday and couldn't stop staring. Is this sold out and limited edition? Where did you find yours?




The ikat Neverfulls are summer 2013 limited editions. There were 4 or 5 colors and sold out quickly. They've been selling on eBay for way more than retail, sometimes $1,000-1,500 more. I had been stalking resale sites looking for a better price. Scored one on Fashionphile that was finally discounted by 20% so I paid less than retail and it's in like new condition.


----------



## Iamminda

Desert Pack Rat said:


> My January/February purchases. Caught the LV bug again! Pictured is the Rose Velour Ikat Neverfull MM, Damier Ebene Neverfull MM, Delightful MM, and the noir multicolor zippy wallet and cosmetic case. Everything is pre-loved except for the cosmetic case that was purchased new from LV before it sold out.


Very nice!  love the rose color.  Enjoy your LVoely new bags.


----------



## paula3boys

Desert Pack Rat said:


> The ikat Neverfulls are summer 2013 limited editions. There were 4 or 5 colors and sold out quickly. They've been selling on eBay for way more than retail, sometimes $1,000-1,500 more. I had been stalking resale sites looking for a better price. Scored one on Fashionphile that was finally discounted by 20% so I paid less than retail and it's in like new condition.




Good job!


----------



## eesha

Hi all,

Does anyone know where I can find the Dooney Flo satchel in dusty blue?


----------



## MRSBWS

eesha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find the Dooney Flo satchel in dusty blue?


Hi!

Did you ask on the Dooney forum?

http://forum.purseblog.com/dooney-and-bourke/


----------



## eesha

Hi!

No.  New to this site and not sure how to do that.  I also have to wait 5 days before I can start a new thread if that is what you mean.


----------



## whateve

eesha said:


> Hi!
> 
> No.  New to this site and not sure how to do that.  I also have to wait 5 days before I can start a new thread if that is what you mean.


you don't need to start a new thread. You can post your question on any thread. You'll get more help over there in the Dooney forum.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Dkny black quilted shoulder bag.


----------



## pursecharm

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Dkny black quilted shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910899




Very pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

I got my new little workhorse purse, she's called "Little Luisa" no really, that is the name done in a tribe leather.. those unfamiliar a blurb from the company.

"This leather is tanned using a hand-made process, ensuring it will never fade or crack, and hand buffed to create a vintage effect  no two hides will ever be the same. Its worn-in appearance shows off just how much you love it, and will become softer (and better) with age."

I added a Heat fob from the same company, made of solid leather this purse is the nicest smelling leather ...swoon.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

KS Stevie Meribel in purple patent. &#128156;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2914853
> 
> 
> KS Stevie Meribel in purple patent. &#128156;



Very pretty color!


----------



## abwd

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2914853
> 
> 
> KS Stevie Meribel in purple patent. &#128156;




Love the color!! Very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## coachgirl555

Desert Pack Rat said:


> My January/February purchases. Caught the LV bug again! Pictured is the Rose Velour Ikat Neverfull MM, Damier Ebene Neverfull MM, Delightful MM, and the noir multicolor zippy wallet and cosmetic case. Everything is pre-loved except for the cosmetic case that was purchased new from LV before it sold out.


Love!! Congrats!


----------



## coachgirl555

My new LVoe ... Estrela Noir NM ...


----------



## Iamminda

coachgirl555 said:


> My new LVoe ... Estrela Noir NM ...


So pretty!  Can't remember for sure if they came out with a new model recently.  is that the new model?  Enjoy!


----------



## coachgirl555

Iamminda said:


> So pretty!  Can't remember for sure if they came out with a new model recently.  is that the new model?  Enjoy!


Thanks... yes it a new version.. they also have a red trim but I loved the noir much better...


----------



## Camaro Chic

I've been bad the last couple months. Between LV and H.. I'm SO banned.

First of two posts of items I've bought in the last couple months.


LV Sac Souple 45, LV Customized Mon Monogram Neverfull MM, LV Wilshire MM Rouge Fauviste, LV Wilshire PM Rose Pop, LV Petit Noe, LV Alma, LV Mini Looping, LV Multicolore Speedy 30 Noir, LV Multicolore Speedy 30 White, LV Multicolore Trouville White, LV Mini Agenda Vernis Rose Pop, Hermes Cosmos Scarves, Coach leather gloves, LV Sarah Wallet in Black Multicolore w/Hot Pink (Grenade) Interior; LV Sarah Wallet in White Multicolore with Bleu Clair Interior; LV Etui Mirror/Card holder in White Multicolore, Tory Burch Robinson Bucket in Black; Coach Gramercy, Black; LV Cashmere Shawl, Bleu Nuit, etc....

I'm SO, SO :banned: :ban:


----------



## Camaro Chic

Some of the pics are from auction wins. I LOVE a good deal and got BOTH my multicolore Speedies for under $1200 total  I buy in spurts, and having my tax return just meant more! I've got a new Keepall coming from LV, too, in Macassar. But after all of this, I'll be done for the rest of the year, most likely. :shame: I may need an intervention. This isn't a full list, but I threw in some pics of the Coach too. I shall now retreat behind the couch to hide in shame.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Camaro Chic said:


> Some of the pics are from auction wins. I LOVE a good deal and got BOTH my multicolore Speedies for under $1200 total  I buy in spurts, and having my tax return just meant more! I've got a new Keepall coming from LV, too, in Macassar. But after all of this, I'll be done for the rest of the year, most likely. :shame: I may need an intervention. This isn't a full list, but I threw in some pics of the Coach too. I shall now retreat behind the couch to hide in shame.



Thanks for sharing.   My favorite is the Black Coach Gramercy.  Congratulations on your new finds.


----------



## Iamminda

Camaro Chic said:


> Some of the pics are from auction wins. I LOVE a good deal and got BOTH my multicolore Speedies for under $1200 total  I buy in spurts, and having my tax return just meant more! I've got a new Keepall coming from LV, too, in Macassar. But after all of this, I'll be done for the rest of the year, most likely. :shame: I may need an intervention. This isn't a full list, but I threw in some pics of the Coach too. I shall now retreat behind the couch to hide in shame.


Nice haul!  congrats on all your new goodies.  I especially like the white MC items.  Enjoy!


----------



## pursecharm

Camaro Chic said:


> Some of the pics are from auction wins. I LOVE a good deal and got BOTH my multicolore Speedies for under $1200 total  I buy in spurts, and having my tax return just meant more! I've got a new Keepall coming from LV, too, in Macassar. But after all of this, I'll be done for the rest of the year, most likely. :shame: I may need an intervention. This isn't a full list, but I threw in some pics of the Coach too. I shall now retreat behind the couch to hide in shame.




Enjoy all of that! I also have the Gramercy but in Oxblood.


----------



## Weekend shopper

coachgirl555 said:


> My new LVoe ... Estrela Noir NM ...



Beautiful! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## CaptainPicard

coachgirl555 said:


> My new LVoe ... Estrela Noir NM ...




nice


----------



## CaptainPicard

Balenciaga City bag (preloved)






and

LV Cherry Speedy (preloved)


----------



## ilikesunshine

CaptainPicard said:


> Balenciaga City bag (preloved)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> LV Cherry Speedy (preloved)



Pretty!  The LV Cherry reminds me of the new neon stuff that Coach has.  The first thing that popped into my mind when I saw the Coach wallets with the neon green was, this looks like Louis!  The SA was like, that's the same thing I said


----------



## carinas

Brahmin Louise 






This is my first Brahmin. I never considered an ostrich embossed bag but couldn't resist a good deal (Macy's $93) and had to get it. Trying to figure out if I like it or love it


----------



## Iamminda

CaptainPicard said:


> Balenciaga City bag (preloved)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> LV Cherry Speedy (preloved)


Very pretty!  I honestly think the City Bag is prettier than the Rhyder.  Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

carinas said:


> Brahmin Louise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first Brahmin. I never considered an ostrich embossed bag but couldn't resist a good deal (Macy's $93) and had to get it. Trying to figure out if I like it or love it


That's pretty.  I like the shape and that it has a strap.  Is it grey?  Do you like ostrich embossed?  How does it feel?  Enjoy!


----------



## whateve

carinas said:


> Brahmin Louise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first Brahmin. I never considered an ostrich embossed bag but couldn't resist a good deal (Macy's $93) and had to get it. Trying to figure out if I like it or love it


Very cute! I love framed bags.


----------



## carinas

Iamminda said:


> That's pretty.  I like the shape and that it has a strap.  Is it grey?  Do you like ostrich embossed?  How does it feel?  Enjoy!



Thank You! It is very light grey. I actually never cared for ostrich embossed but it is slowly growing on me. Bag is light, holds its shape and seems to be high quality. It also seems easy to clean as I'm a bit scared of light bags.



whateve said:


> Very cute! I love framed bags.



Thank You! I love the shape and color and quality is definitely there, just not 100% sure of ostrich.


----------



## CatePNW

Out with Dooney & Bourke today, sporting Coach flower fob!


----------



## Trudysmom

CatePNW said:


> Out with Dooney & Bourke today, sporting Coach flower fob!
> 
> View attachment 2918902


Your Dooney and Bourke is gorgeous and I love the color. I love the Dillen leather, I have several in that leather. The flower fob looks great!


----------



## HesitantShopper

carinas said:


> Brahmin Louise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first Brahmin. I never considered an ostrich embossed bag but couldn't resist a good deal (Macy's $93) and had to get it. Trying to figure out if I like it or love it



Looks nice to me _but_ it has to be about what you love/like, it's not a deal if you don't.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CatePNW said:


> Out with Dooney & Bourke today, sporting Coach flower fob!
> 
> View attachment 2918902



Fantastic color!


----------



## Trudysmom

carinas said:


> Brahmin Louise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first Brahmin. I never considered an ostrich embossed bag but couldn't resist a good deal (Macy's $93) and had to get it. Trying to figure out if I like it or love it


Love it. Ostrich embossed is very pretty. I have two bags with it.


----------



## unfurling

As some of you might know, unique finishes really catch my eye... so of course this gorgeous Rebecca Minkoff HAD to come home with me  

https://www.dropbox.com/s/v1fbuqksx9da4vt/image1.JPG?dl=0


----------



## Sarah03

unfurling said:


> As some of you might know, unique finishes really catch my eye... so of course this gorgeous Rebecca Minkoff HAD to come home with me
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/v1fbuqksx9da4vt/image1.JPG?dl=0




Oh that is so cute!!  Is this a current style?  I just might need one ...


----------



## abwd

CatePNW said:


> Out with Dooney & Bourke today, sporting Coach flower fob!
> 
> View attachment 2918902



Beautiful!!! Prefect spring bag!


----------



## abwd

unfurling said:


> As some of you might know, unique finishes really catch my eye... so of course this gorgeous Rebecca Minkoff HAD to come home with me
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/v1fbuqksx9da4vt/image1.JPG?dl=0



This is stunning!!!!


----------



## abwd

carinas said:


> Brahmin Louise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first Brahmin. I never considered an ostrich embossed bag but couldn't resist a good deal (Macy's $93) and had to get it. Trying to figure out if I like it or love it



I LOVE it!  The color is really gorgeous and I love the ostrich and the shape!  Congrats.


----------



## abwd

Camaro Chic said:


> I've been bad the last couple months. Between LV and H.. I'm SO banned.
> 
> First of two posts of items I've bought in the last couple months.
> 
> 
> LV Sac Souple 45, LV Customized Mon Monogram Neverfull MM, LV Wilshire MM Rouge Fauviste, LV Wilshire PM Rose Pop, LV Petit Noe, LV Alma, LV Mini Looping, LV Multicolore Speedy 30 Noir, LV Multicolore Speedy 30 White, LV Multicolore Trouville White, LV Mini Agenda Vernis Rose Pop, Hermes Cosmos Scarves, Coach leather gloves, LV Sarah Wallet in Black Multicolore w/Hot Pink (Grenade) Interior; LV Sarah Wallet in White Multicolore with Bleu Clair Interior; LV Etui Mirror/Card holder in White Multicolore, Tory Burch Robinson Bucket in Black; Coach Gramercy, Black; LV Cashmere Shawl, Bleu Nuit, etc....
> 
> I'm SO, SO :banned: :ban:



Holy bag lottery girlfriend!!!!  You have been a busy lady! Everything is just gorgeous.  You have excellent tastes.  Congrats and enjoy it all!!!


----------



## Sarah03

A couple of weeks ago my sweet husband said he'd go halfsies with me on my holy grail of bags: LV DE Speedy 30. I ended up getting the bandouliere version because the strap is so versatile. I'm over the moon! 
View attachment 2920603
View attachment 2920605


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> A couple of weeks ago my sweet husband said he'd go halfsies with me on my holy grail of bags: LV DE Speedy 30. I ended up getting the bandouliere version because the strap is so versatile. I'm over the moon!
> View attachment 2920603
> View attachment 2920605


Congrats on getting your HG bag!  It's very pretty!  I love the DE print and 30 is the most ideal size.  Enjoy your special bag!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sarah03 said:


> A couple of weeks ago my sweet husband said he'd go halfsies with me on my holy grail of bags: LV DE Speedy 30. I ended up getting the bandouliere version because the strap is so versatile. I'm over the moon!
> View attachment 2920603
> View attachment 2920605


Congrats twin! So sweet of your husband and good thing you got the B version, definitely more useful. Enjoy!!!


----------



## JazzyMac

Needed some small SLGs for my Coach Wristlet and other small bag.


----------



## pbnjam

Sarah03 said:


> A couple of weeks ago my sweet husband said he'd go halfsies with me on my holy grail of bags: LV DE Speedy 30. I ended up getting the bandouliere version because the strap is so versatile. I'm over the moon!
> View attachment 2920603
> View attachment 2920605


Congrats! I'm considering a Speedy B as my first lv bag purchase. I haven't made up my mind yet but I love this DE print.


----------



## pbnjam

JazzyMac said:


> Needed some small SLGs for my Coach Wristlet and other small bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920679
> 
> View attachment 2920680


Very cute slg. The cles is on my want list too.


----------



## Nymeria1

coachgirl555 said:


> My new LVoe ... Estrela Noir NM ...



Just a drop-dead Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on getting your HG bag!  It's very pretty!  I love the DE print and 30 is the most ideal size.  Enjoy your special bag!




Thank you!  I'm loving the size of the 30. It's perfect. I thought the 25 might be better for me (I'm 5'2), but it was so hard to get my stuff in and out.


----------



## Sarah03

frivofrugalista said:


> Congrats twin! So sweet of your husband and good thing you got the B version, definitely more useful. Enjoy!!!




Thanks, twin!  It's definitely been useful. I was thinking how annoyed I would have been when shopping if I didn't have the strap!


----------



## Sarah03

pbnjam said:


> Congrats! I'm considering a Speedy B as my first lv bag purchase. I haven't made up my mind yet but I love this DE print.




Thank you!  It will be a great first LV for you. I've been using it nonstop for 2 weeks. The DE goes with everything, IMO. I also love the fact that it won't show dirt as easily. And to be honest, vachetta scares me- I'm not ready for that kind of commitment lol. Definitely go try them all on though. It was so much fun!


----------



## Iamminda

JazzyMac said:


> Needed some small SLGs for my Coach Wristlet and other small bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920679
> 
> View attachment 2920680


Very pretty!  Love the DE print and the amarante (?) color.


----------



## JazzyMac

Iamminda said:


> Very pretty!  Love the DE print and the amarante (?) color.



Yep, it's Amarante!  Thank you!


----------



## pursecharm

Sarah03 said:


> A couple of weeks ago my sweet husband said he'd go halfsies with me on my holy grail of bags: LV DE Speedy 30. I ended up getting the bandouliere version because the strap is so versatile. I'm over the moon!
> View attachment 2920603
> View attachment 2920605




So happy for you!


----------



## carinas

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks nice to me _but_ it has to be about what you love/like, it's not a deal if you don't.





Trudysmom said:


> Love it. Ostrich embossed is very pretty. I have two bags with it.





abwd said:


> I LOVE it!  The color is really gorgeous and I love the ostrich and the shape!  Congrats.



Thank You, ladies! I think I hit the jackpot with this one.


----------



## Trudysmom

I took my Dooney and Bourke to lunch today. Great color for a rainy day.


----------



## pbnjam

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Dooney and Bourke to lunch today. Great color for a rainy day.


 This bag looks so pretty. The color and ostrich leather looks soo divine.


----------



## whateve

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Dooney and Bourke to lunch today. Great color for a rainy day.


beautiful color! I love the flowers!


----------



## Sarah03

Trudysmom said:


> I took my Dooney and Bourke to lunch today. Great color for a rainy day.




The pink is beautiful. Is the flower part of the bag, or is it a separate fob?  It's perfect with the bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

Sarah03 said:


> The pink is beautiful. Is the flower part of the bag, or is it a separate fob?  It's perfect with the bag!


The flower charm is not part of the bag. Here is my other bag like this pink one. This is the charm it comes with.


----------



## paula3boys

Trudysmom said:


> The flower charm is not part of the bag. Here is my other bag like this pink one. This is the charm it comes with.




Where did you get the flower charm?


----------



## Cyra

coachgirl555 said:


> My new LVoe ... Estrela Noir NM ...


Your LV Estrela Noir is amazing!!  I love LV but am worried to get one because of the vachetta leather.  The option of noir does so much for this bag.  Plus the addition of brass feet this year.  Have you gotten lots of compliments about her?  Want one!!


----------



## CSG

Hi! I have a recent coach purchase online. Coach madison east west tote in saffiano leather black. Bought online. I am not sure if it is really authentic  the saffiano leather seems soft and i can bend it easily. Unfortunately I cannot post pictures here being a new member or maybe because im using my mobile. Hope some of you guys could give me your email address accounts so I can send pictures of thr bag and ask for your opinion. Really bothered about this  you may also reach me at izai_garcia@yahoo.com thank you everyone!


----------



## melissatrv

You will want to post in the authentication thread.  Please read the first post which will tell you what info you need to post for an authentication


http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-889527.html






CSG said:


> Hi! I have a recent coach purchase online. Coach madison east west tote in saffiano leather black. Bought online. I am not sure if it is really authentic  the saffiano leather seems soft and i can bend it easily. Unfortunately I cannot post pictures here being a new member or maybe because im using my mobile. Hope some of you guys could give me your email address accounts so I can send pictures of thr bag and ask for your opinion. Really bothered about this  you may also reach me at izai_garcia@yahoo.com thank you everyone!


----------



## sandyclaws

I just LOVE my new FOSSIL wallet!!! It's soooooo cute and just is so fun with my tote


----------



## BeachBagGal

sandyclaws said:


> I just LOVE my new FOSSIL wallet!!! It's soooooo cute and just is so fun with my tote
> 
> View attachment 2929582


That's so darn CUTE!


----------



## pbnjam

sandyclaws said:


> I just LOVE my new FOSSIL wallet!!! It's soooooo cute and just is so fun with my tote
> 
> View attachment 2929582


Very cute! Love your robot wallet and bag charm as well!


----------



## whateve

sandyclaws said:


> I just LOVE my new FOSSIL wallet!!! It's soooooo cute and just is so fun with my tote
> 
> View attachment 2929582


That is adorable!


----------



## MKB0925

Yesterday I got a Dooney tote and wristlet/wallet at the outlet. Perfect size for me!


----------



## bigal

I think this is authentic, I think I'll be waiting a while on the Juicy forum.   But I picked up this cute tote today for a steal!  Found a listing for one new with tags, it was originally $398.


----------



## whateve

bigal said:


> I think this is authentic, I think I'll be waiting a while on the Juicy forum.   But I picked up this cute tote today for a steal!  Found a listing for one new with tags, it was originally $398.


Cute! Yes, it's been dead for awhile on the Juicy forum. Even the charms thread is dead.


----------



## bigal

whateve said:


> Cute! Yes, it's been dead for awhile on the Juicy forum. Even the charms thread is dead.



Thanks! 

That's what I thought.   I never gave much thought to juicy,  they seem too fussy.  I love the simplicity of this bag.   The leather is very soft.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

One of the Steve Madden Fauxlabellas:





I don't do chain straps, so I like this one better.


----------



## whateve

ChevaliereNoir said:


> One of the Steve Madden Fauxlabellas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't do chain straps, so I like this one better.


Wow, girl, I love the way you do bans! That chain detail is very cute!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

whateve said:


> That chain detail is very cute!



Thank you! I walked away from it, realized I needed it, and went back the next day. I could not resist the gunmetal chain detail.



whateve said:


> Wow, girl, I love the way you do bans!!



I've decided to treat the ban like horse training and set myself up for success (aka kobayashi maru-ing it). My ban is now just not buying anything for full price at a boutique. There are no boutiques in my state, so I'm very successful at my ban! 
Just kidding; except for that medium glove tanned Borough (and for $140, who in their right mind would pass that up?!?) and my birthday Rambler, everything else has been waaaay under $50, so I don't think any reasonable person could count them. And I have 2 bags to list for sale (was 3, but took another look at my West End Hair Calf Medium Hobo and decided I couldn't part with her after all- my iPad fits in her! ). Have I justified enough?


----------



## whateve

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Thank you! I walked away from it, realized I needed it, and went back the next day. I could not resist the gunmetal chain detail.
> 
> 
> 
> I've decided to treat the ban like horse training and set myself up for success (aka kobayashi maru-ing it). My ban is now just not buying anything for full price at a boutique. There are no boutiques in my state, so I'm very successful at my ban!
> Just kidding; except for that medium glove tanned Borough (and for $140, who in their right mind would pass that up?!?) and my birthday Rambler, everything else has been waaaay under $50, so I don't think any reasonable person could count them. And I have 2 bags to list for sale (was 3, but took another look at my West End Hair Calf Medium Hobo and decided I couldn't part with her after all- my iPad fits in her! ). Have I justified enough?


I think I've been on a ban, ala ChevaliereNoir, forever! I never pay full price for anything!
Since the beginning of the year, I've spent around $1000 and sold around $850, so I'm close to even. The most expensive thing I've bought this year is the grommets mini duffle for $107. If I succumb to the call of PCE, I might have to find something else to sell.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

whateve said:


> I think I've been on a ban, ala ChevaliereNoir, forever! I never pay full price for anything!
> Since the beginning of the year, I've spent around $1000 and sold around $850, so I'm close to even. The most expensive thing I've bought this year is the grommets mini duffle for $107. If I succumb to the call of PCE, I might have to find something else to sell.



I also think part of (ban) success is not comparing yourself to others. No doubt the things you've sold are samples of more scientific value than anything I own.


----------



## whateve

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I also think part of (ban) success is not comparing yourself to others. No doubt the things you've sold are samples of more scientific value than anything I own.


lol! The sacrifices I've made for science!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

Mk Austin in gold.


----------



## Cyra

Well I had a wonderful day!!  No pics yet, but I bought a LV Estrela Noir.  It is my first LV and is being delivered.  Thanks to Frivofrugalista for letting me know about Ray at LV at Yorkdale Mall in Toronto.  He also advised me they are having a price increase on Mon, March 23rd.  Now the anticipation!!   x


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

$30 at Goodwill, authenticated on the Burberry AT thread:




It even has an authenticity card, and the plastic is still on the engraved metal heart on the keychain (no dustbag, but I think I'll survive lol).


----------



## frivofrugalista

Cyra said:


> Well I had a wonderful day!!  No pics yet, but I bought a LV Estrela Noir.  It is my first LV and is being delivered.  Thanks to Frivofrugalista for letting me know about Ray at LV at Yorkdale Mall in Toronto.  He also advised me they are having a price increase on Mon, March 23rd.  Now the anticipation!!   x


Super excited for you, at least one of us beat the price increase. Please post pics when it arrives!


----------



## pbnjam

Just got my Fossil Preston Flap bag in Smokey Blue!


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Just got my Fossil Preston Flap bag in Smokey Blue!
> 
> View attachment 2942525


Congrats!  I have seen this bag before and really like this color.  I also love all the pockets.  Enjoy!


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  I have seen this bag before and really like this color.  I also love all the pockets.  Enjoy!





Thank you! It's my light blue bag for the spring/ summer. I love all the pockets too esp the big zip one on the back. Probably won't be using the flap one as much. The leather feels good too!


----------



## pbnjam

I've been on a bag spree with a few more to come... 

My new Longchamp croco roseau in navy


----------



## Mariquel

pbnjam said:


> Just got my Fossil Preston Flap bag in Smokey Blue!
> 
> View attachment 2942525





pbnjam said:


> I've been on a bag spree with a few more to come...
> 
> My new Longchamp croco roseau in navy
> 
> View attachment 2942553




Nice purchases!  Is there a way to get into the main compartment of the Fossil Flap besides the zippered flap?


----------



## ZSP

pbnjam said:


> Just got my Fossil Preston Flap bag in Smokey Blue!
> 
> View attachment 2942525



This is a nice bag.  I had to take a closer look at all the things that make it a versatile bag.  Hope to be twins as soon as I find the right one.  lol


----------



## Sarah03

I purchased a MK Medium Selma in Aquamarine. Holy moly, this color is gorgeous!
View attachment 2943452
View attachment 2943453

(Next to my Raspberry Hamilton)


----------



## pbnjam

Mariquel said:


> Nice purchases!  Is there a way to get into the main compartment of the Fossil Flap besides the zippered flap?




Thank you! When you flip the flap up, the main compartment is open like the picture below (not my pic). But on the flap you can unzip to another smaller compartment that goes all the way through. I probably wont be unzipping the zipper on the flap unless, there is something I want to conceal. Then there is a big zip pocket on the back that can hold my phone and card case. There are bottom zippers that allow the bag to expand a little. There is also a slip pocket in front of the main compartment.
	

		
			
		

		
	






ZSP said:


> This is a nice bag.  I had to take a closer look at all the things that make it a versatile bag.  Hope to be twins as soon as I find the right one.  lol




Thank you! I like it and it's affordable. There are two sizes, small and regular. I got the regular size to hold my ipad. Hope to see urs soon!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Just got my Fossil Preston Flap bag in Smokey Blue!
> 
> View attachment 2942525



Nice, Fossil has a great shade of blue!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> I purchased a MK Medium Selma in Aquamarine. Holy moly, this color is gorgeous!
> View attachment 2943452
> View attachment 2943453
> 
> (Next to my Raspberry Hamilton)



Another wonderful blue! seems this is a go to color this season.


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> I purchased a MK Medium Selma in Aquamarine. Holy moly, this color is gorgeous!
> View attachment 2943452
> View attachment 2943453
> 
> (Next to my Raspberry Hamilton)


Ooh beautiful color! Is it like Tiffany blue? I wonder if it is too close to Legacy robin to justify?


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> Another wonderful blue! seems this is a go to color this season.



Thank you!  Blue is definitely making a comeback this season. 



whateve said:


> Ooh beautiful color! Is it like Tiffany blue? I wonder if it is too close to Legacy robin to justify?



Thank you!  It's a little brighter than Tiffany blue (I think. I'm definitely not a Tiffany expert lol). There's a thread over in the MK sub forum called "Aquamarine with Silver Hardware" with tons of pics if you want to get a better idea of the color


----------



## Mariquel

pbnjam said:


> Thank you! When you flip the flap up, the main compartment is open like the picture below (not my pic). But on the flap you can unzip to another smaller compartment that goes all the way through. I probably wont be unzipping the zipper on the flap unless, there is something I want to conceal. Then there is a big zip pocket on the back that can hold my phone and card case. There are bottom zippers that allow the bag to expand a little. There is also a slip pocket in front of the main compartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2943440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I like it and it's affordable. There are two sizes, small and regular. I got the regular size to hold my ipad. Hope to see urs soon!



Thanks for the picture and detailed information.  What a practical bag with all those compartments!


----------



## pbnjam

Sarah03 said:


> I purchased a MK Medium Selma in Aquamarine. Holy moly, this color is gorgeous!
> View attachment 2943452
> View attachment 2943453
> 
> (Next to my Raspberry Hamilton)


Congrats! Those are beautiful and that aquamarine is tdf!!


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice, Fossil has a great shade of blue!


Thank you, HS!


----------



## CoachMaven

I found this on Macy's site, and couldn't get it out of my mind. I love the perforation detail on it! It's a tote by Carlos Santana, it comes later this week, I hope it looks as good in person as it does online.


----------



## MaryBel

pbnjam said:


> I've been on a bag spree with a few more to come...
> 
> My new Longchamp croco roseau in navy
> 
> View attachment 2942553


 
WOW, what a gorgeous bag! 
Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

Sarah03 said:


> I purchased a MK Medium Selma in Aquamarine. Holy moly, this color is gorgeous!
> View attachment 2943452
> View attachment 2943453
> 
> (Next to my Raspberry Hamilton)


 
She is so pretty in this color! Is this color close to coach's robin?


----------



## MaryBel

CoachMaven said:


> View attachment 2951577
> 
> 
> I found this on Macy's site, and couldn't get it out of my mind. I love the perforation detail on it! It's a tote by Carlos Santana, it comes later this week, I hope it looks as good in person as it does online.


 
That's a pretty tote! Love the perforation design. Can't wait to see the pics!
Congrats!


----------



## Sarah03

MaryBel said:


> She is so pretty in this color! Is this color close to coach's robin?




It's pretty spot on!  Here's a pic of them together:
View attachment 2952341


----------



## Camaro Chic

New Monogram V goodies and Mon Monogram Neverfull. I'm on ban island!


----------



## gr8onteej

Reed Krakoff Standard Messenger


----------



## pbnjam

Camaro Chic said:


> New Monogram V goodies and Mon Monogram Neverfull. I'm on ban island!


Gorgeous colors and love the watercolor scarf! Thanks for the eye candy!


gr8onteej said:


> Reed Krakoff Standard Messenger
> View attachment 2953393


The leather quality on this bag looks awesome! Congrats!


----------



## gr8onteej

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous colors and love the watercolor scarf! Thanks for the eye candy!
> 
> 
> 
> The leather quality on this bag looks awesome! Congrats!




Thank you!


----------



## melissatrv

Camaro Chic said:


> New Monogram V goodies and Mon Monogram Neverfull. I'm on ban island!




I love these, especially the teal V.  Did the charm on the side come with the bag?


----------



## rose10

My new Fossil tote, it was 70% off, got it for $71!! Was wanting a new low key bag, for travel and errands, think will keep it..


----------



## pbnjam

melissatrv said:


> I love these, especially the teal V.  Did the charm on the side come with the bag?


Not sure if you found out yet, the V charm is sold separately.


----------



## pbnjam

rose10 said:


> My new Fossil tote, it was 70% off, got it for $71!! Was wanting a new low key bag, for travel and errands, think will keep it..


Very nice! This is the Sydney tote right? It's a great everyday bag. Congrats!


----------



## rose10

pbnjam said:


> Very nice! This is the Sydney tote right? It's a great everyday bag. Congrats!



Yes it is!  Got it in time, another Coach bag of mine broke this morning, my only black Coach bag..


----------



## Camaro Chic

Going LV Crazy lately. Pastilles charm, epi Cannes and Cyan pochette, and Cabas Piano.


----------



## Sarah03

My new MK Studded Selma Medium Messenger in Pale Pink (wow, that's a mouthful)!
View attachment 2970346


And my sweet kitty, Bob, modeling next to it.
View attachment 2970348


----------



## kidashtuck

Sarah03 said:


> My new MK Studded Selma Medium Messenger in Pale Pink (wow, that's a mouthful)!
> View attachment 2970346
> 
> 
> And my sweet kitty, Bob, modeling next to it.
> View attachment 2970348



That purse really brings out Bob's eyes!


----------



## Sarah03

kidashtuck said:


> That purse really brings out Bob's eyes!




Lol. It sure does!  Pink must be his color [emoji6]


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> My new MK Studded Selma Medium Messenger in Pale Pink (wow, that's a mouthful)!
> View attachment 2970346
> 
> 
> And my sweet kitty, Bob, modeling next to it.
> View attachment 2970348


What a pretty pink! Bob is adorable!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> My new MK Studded Selma Medium Messenger in Pale Pink (wow, that's a mouthful)!
> View attachment 2970346
> 
> 
> And my sweet kitty, Bob, modeling next to it.
> View attachment 2970348


Gorgeous pink!


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> What a pretty pink! Bob is adorable!







Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous pink!




Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> My new MK Studded Selma Medium Messenger in Pale Pink (wow, that's a mouthful)!
> View attachment 2970346
> 
> 
> And my sweet kitty, Bob, modeling next to it.
> View attachment 2970348


Soooo pretty!!


----------



## Humdebug

Sarah03 said:


> My new MK Studded Selma Medium Messenger in Pale Pink (wow, that's a mouthful)!
> View attachment 2970346
> 
> 
> And my sweet kitty, Bob, modeling next to it.
> View attachment 2970348



Pretty bag!!! And Bob is such a handsome boy! &#128571;


----------



## Sarah03

Humdebug said:


> Pretty bag!!! And Bob is such a handsome boy! [emoji76]







BeachBagGal said:


> Soooo pretty!!




Thank you!  And Bob thanks you for the love. Lol


----------



## iNeedCoffee

My latest: Dooneys! Ocean sm Flo, Natural Bristol Satchel and Chestnut Flo satchel. Also purchased a wallet in Ocean.


----------



## Jaidybug

Hi ladies! I scored an Alexander Wang Donna bag from Marshall's yesterday...in clearance for $249! The leather is soooo soft and smooshy[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## eleanors36

iNeedCoffee said:


> My latest: Dooneys! Ocean sm Flo, Natural Bristol Satchel and Chestnut Flo satchel. Also purchased a wallet in Ocean.



Great colors!


----------



## eleanors36

Jaidybug said:


> Hi ladies! I scored an Alexander Wang Donna bag from Marshall's yesterday...in clearance for $249! The leather is soooo soft and smooshy[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977451



Good for you!


----------



## vesperholly

iNeedCoffee said:


> My latest: Dooneys! Ocean sm Flo, Natural Bristol Satchel and Chestnut Flo satchel. Also purchased a wallet in Ocean.



Those are gorgeous! Makes me sad that I'm working from home these days and don't need a big work bag.


----------



## OllieO

Jaidybug said:


> Hi ladies! I scored an Alexander Wang Donna bag from Marshall's yesterday...in clearance for $249! The leather is soooo soft and smooshy[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2977451




Great score!  Love those soft and smooshy bags!


----------



## Jaidybug

eleanors36 said:


> Good for you!







OllieO said:


> Great score!  Love those soft and smooshy bags!




Thanks! So happy with this bag, love it [emoji2]


----------



## Carnorwalk

My birthday present to myself!!! I ended up getting a Frye after a big debate on which coach I wanted. I love it so far! &#128149;

Frye Campus Hobo


----------



## MKB0925

Carnorwalk said:


> My birthday present to myself!!! I ended up getting a Frye after a big debate on which coach I wanted. I love it so far! &#128149;
> 
> Frye Campus Hobo



Gorgeous!


----------



## Carnorwalk

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous!





Thanks! This is actually my first "New" nice purse purchases. All my coach bags are eBay/ craigslist finds

I Also added a hobo wallet


----------



## Humdebug

Carnorwalk said:


> My birthday present to myself!!! I ended up getting a Frye after a big debate on which coach I wanted. I love it so far! &#55357;&#56469;
> 
> Frye Campus Hobo



That bag looks amazing! Congrats and happy birthday!

It looks similar in size and shape to the Coach Bleecker Sullivan Hobo.


----------



## Iamminda

Carnorwalk said:


> My birthday present to myself!!! I ended up getting a Frye after a big debate on which coach I wanted. I love it so far! &#128149;
> 
> Frye Campus Hobo


Very nice looking bag!


----------



## Trudysmom

iNeedCoffee said:


> My latest: Dooneys! Ocean sm Flo, Natural Bristol Satchel and Chestnut Flo satchel. Also purchased a wallet in Ocean.


Your Dooney and Bourke bags are beautiful.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Carnorwalk said:


> My birthday present to myself!!! I ended up getting a Frye after a big debate on which coach I wanted. I love it so far! &#128149;
> 
> Frye Campus Hobo



That is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

eleanors36 said:


> Great colors!











vesperholly said:


> Those are gorgeous! Makes me sad that I'm working from home these days and don't need a big work bag.











Trudysmom said:


> Your Dooney and Bourke bags are beautiful.



Thanks, ladies! I've been carrying the Ocean Flo. Seriously love her!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new goodies... Micheal Kors Mini Selma in black/deep pink stripe and Selma Quilted Wristlet in deep pink. Both were super good deals from MK's site!!!


----------



## CatePNW

My new deals, the Dooney Chevron satchel was a glitch price of $15 and the same quilted MK clutch as above!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CatePNW said:


> My new deals, the Dooney Chevron satchel was a glitch price of $15 and the same quilted MK clutch as above!
> 
> View attachment 2981498
> View attachment 2981499


$15!?!? Nice! The clutch looks great with all the paper off...mine is still on! lol How you like it? It's pretty roomy for a clutch..kinda neat cards go in the front...didn't realize that.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

CatePNW said:


> My new deals, the Dooney Chevron satchel was a glitch price of $15 and the same quilted MK clutch as above!
> 
> View attachment 2981498
> View attachment 2981499



Heck of a deal, Cate! I missed out on the $15 bags, I wasn't in the know at the time. I love the Chevron! 
Cute clutch too!


----------



## Iamminda

CatePNW said:


> My new deals, the Dooney Chevron satchel was a glitch price of $15 and the same quilted MK clutch as above!
> 
> View attachment 2981498
> View attachment 2981499


That is a cute purse.  And $15 is a crazy good deal!  Congrats!


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

My new baby: Dooney and Bourke Florentine Smith in red.


----------



## Coconut lover

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2984371
> 
> 
> My new baby: Dooney and Bourke Florentine Smith in red.



Nice! Love the red...I do wish they had kept the duck logo instead of the metal plates.


----------



## pbnjam

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2984371
> 
> 
> My new baby: Dooney and Bourke Florentine Smith in red.


Gorgeous red! Love the cute lil lady budy with this bag!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I've branched out into Kate Spade! I was at Dawsonville the other day, and NOTHING at the poor Coach store wowed me. I stopped into Kate Spade and bam!! There she was...my new baby! This is my Grey Street Cooper in Grace Blue. The color reminds me of Seamist from a couple of seasons ago. I also bought a wallet in yellow and a cute little Keychain in the same blue as Cooper.


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> I've branched out into Kate Spade! I was at Dawsonville the other day, and NOTHING at the poor Coach store wowed me. I stopped into Kate Spade and bam!! There she was...my new baby! This is my Grey Street Cooper in Grace Blue. The color reminds me of Seamist from a couple of seasons ago. I also bought a wallet in yellow and a cute little Keychain in the same blue as Cooper.


Congrats!  I just saw this color at Kate Spade yesterday and really like it a lot!  Enjoy!


----------



## frivofrugalista

iNeedCoffee said:


> I've branched out into Kate Spade! I was at Dawsonville the other day, and NOTHING at the poor Coach store wowed me. I stopped into Kate Spade and bam!! There she was...my new baby! This is my Grey Street Cooper in Grace Blue. The color reminds me of Seamist from a couple of seasons ago. I also bought a wallet in yellow and a cute little Keychain in the same blue as Cooper.



Just a gorgeous colour!


----------



## paula3boys

iNeedCoffee said:


> I've branched out into Kate Spade! I was at Dawsonville the other day, and NOTHING at the poor Coach store wowed me. I stopped into Kate Spade and bam!! There she was...my new baby! This is my Grey Street Cooper in Grace Blue. The color reminds me of Seamist from a couple of seasons ago. I also bought a wallet in yellow and a cute little Keychain in the same blue as Cooper.




Was that the KS outlet? Love the color


----------



## iNeedCoffee

frivofrugalista said:


> Just a gorgeous colour!





paula3boys said:


> Was that the KS outlet? Love the color





Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  I just saw this color at Kate Spade yesterday and really like it a lot!  Enjoy!



Thank you, ladies! Paula, yes I bought it at the Kate Spade outlet.


----------



## whateve

iNeedCoffee said:


> I've branched out into Kate Spade! I was at Dawsonville the other day, and NOTHING at the poor Coach store wowed me. I stopped into Kate Spade and bam!! There she was...my new baby! This is my Grey Street Cooper in Grace Blue. The color reminds me of Seamist from a couple of seasons ago. I also bought a wallet in yellow and a cute little Keychain in the same blue as Cooper.


OMG I love this color! Is it like Tiffany blue?


----------



## lyssia817

Carnorwalk said:


> My birthday present to myself!!! I ended up getting a Frye after a big debate on which coach I wanted. I love it so far! &#128149;
> 
> Frye Campus Hobo




I love the look of the leather!  It's so beautiful!


----------



## lyssia817

CatePNW said:


> My new deals, the Dooney Chevron satchel was a glitch price of $15 and the same quilted MK clutch as above!
> 
> View attachment 2981498
> View attachment 2981499




Never been a fan of Dooney and Burke but I love that bag!  And only 15?  That's an amazing price!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

whateve said:


> OMG I love this color! Is it like Tiffany blue?



No, it's closer to Seamist, I think. Not really a baby blue, and definitely not mint, but somewhere between the two. The bag looks darker than it is.  It's a lovely springy color. I'd LOVE to get something in a Tiffany ish  Blue.


----------



## CatePNW

iNeedCoffee said:


> I've branched out into Kate Spade! I was at Dawsonville the other day, and NOTHING at the poor Coach store wowed me. I stopped into Kate Spade and bam!! There she was...my new baby! This is my Grey Street Cooper in Grace Blue. The color reminds me of Seamist from a couple of seasons ago. I also bought a wallet in yellow and a cute little Keychain in the same blue as Cooper.



Super pretty!  I love that color, it looks like a soft bag, is it light?  I also like that long strap.  I haven't found a bucket bag that is comfortable for me yet, wish I could try this one out somewhere.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

CatePNW said:


> Super pretty!  I love that color, it looks like a soft bag, is it light?  I also like that long strap.  I haven't found a bucket bag that is comfortable for me yet, wish I could try this one out somewhere.



It's very soft and I find it to be light to carry. The strap is pretty long, so if you're a shortie like I am, it's better cross body than just on the shoulder. The strap is LONG, not removable, and I can't figure out a way to make it convert to a shorter strap like I can with my Coach duffles. I'm going to have to get a leather punch or have holes punched into it. I still love the bag though...because it's soft, smushy, thick pebbly leather...and it smells SOOO good.


----------



## Jaidybug

iNeedCoffee said:


> I've branched out into Kate Spade! I was at Dawsonville the other day, and NOTHING at the poor Coach store wowed me. I stopped into Kate Spade and bam!! There she was...my new baby! This is my Grey Street Cooper in Grace Blue. The color reminds me of Seamist from a couple of seasons ago. I also bought a wallet in yellow and a cute little Keychain in the same blue as Cooper.




Beautiful colour!


----------



## paula3boys

iNeedCoffee said:


> No, it's closer to Seamist, I think. Not really a baby blue, and definitely not mint, but somewhere between the two. The bag looks darker than it is.  It's a lovely springy color. I'd LOVE to get something in a Tiffany ish  Blue.




I saw your bag at my outlet today and you described the color perfect. Definitely not Tiffany blue. One can dream


----------



## BeachBagGal

Rebecca Minkoff MAM in Soft Grey w/silver hardware




Rebecca Minkoff 3 Zip Rocker in Hot Red w/gold hardware


----------



## immigratty

Coconut lover said:


> Nice! Love the red...I do wish they had kept the duck logo instead of the metal plates.



The duck logo is on the Florentine Collection bags, they continue to make these, the metal plates are on the Dillens, and many other Dooney Collections. 



Spoiledlttleldy said:


> View attachment 2984371
> 
> 
> My new baby: Dooney and Bourke Florentine Smith in red.



very cute. loving the color



iNeedCoffee said:


> My latest: Dooneys! Ocean sm Flo, Natural Bristol Satchel and Chestnut Flo satchel. Also purchased a wallet in Ocean.



LOVE. Florentine's one of my fave Dooney collections [second only to Alto]


----------



## Sarah03

I purchased a MK Riley in Peanut (medium size). I just love it. $208.80 at Macy's before tax. 
View attachment 3014052
View attachment 3014054
View attachment 3014058
View attachment 3014059


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Sarah03 said:


> I purchased a MK Riley in Peanut (medium size). I just love it. $208.80 at Macy's before tax.
> View attachment 3014052
> View attachment 3014054
> View attachment 3014058
> View attachment 3014059



Oh, she's lovely! Reminds me of Kelsey!


----------



## Sarah03

iNeedCoffee said:


> Oh, she's lovely! Reminds me of Kelsey!




Thank you!  I never thought of it, but you're spot on! I had the small Grey Birch Kelsey but sold it because of the size.  This bag has plenty of room for all my junk & the leather is just so smooshy. [emoji3]


----------



## pbnjam

Sarah03 said:


> I purchased a MK Riley in Peanut (medium size). I just love it. $208.80 at Macy's before tax.
> View attachment 3014052
> View attachment 3014054
> View attachment 3014058
> View attachment 3014059




Looks pretty. Love the shape and color.


----------



## Kitts

Sarah03 said:


> I purchased a MK Riley in Peanut (medium size). I just love it. $208.80 at Macy's before tax.
> View attachment 3014052
> View attachment 3014054
> View attachment 3014058
> View attachment 3014059




Beautiful bag and love the color!

I usually stick with Coach but I have that say that MK gets it right by having an outside pocket and more pockets inside. Wish Coach would get the memo!


----------



## Mariquel

Sarah03 said:


> I purchased a MK Riley in Peanut (medium size). I just love it. $208.80 at Macy's before tax.
> View attachment 3014052
> View attachment 3014054
> View attachment 3014058
> View attachment 3014059



Love how the main compartment is split in two! Extra pockets are always good too.  Need to pay more attention to MK.


----------



## coachgirl555

my latest 2 non Coach purchases ...  (not sure if I posted the 2nd one before ... sorry if it's a dlb posting of it)


----------



## Iamminda

coachgirl555 said:


> my latest 2 non Coach purchases ...  (not sure if I posted the 2nd one before ... sorry if it's a dlb posting of it)


Congrats!  The DA NF is perfect for summer.   The Estrela is very pretty too.  Enjoy!


----------



## ilikesunshine

CatePNW said:


> My new deals, the Dooney Chevron satchel was a glitch price of $15 and the same quilted MK clutch as above!
> 
> View attachment 2981498
> View attachment 2981499


 
What??? I missed this, where did you get it from for $15???


----------



## Sarah03

Mariquel said:


> Love how the main compartment is split in two! Extra pockets are always good too.  Need to pay more attention to MK.







Kitts said:


> Beautiful bag and love the color!
> 
> I usually stick with Coach but I have that say that MK gets it right by having an outside pocket and more pockets inside. Wish Coach would get the memo!







pbnjam said:


> Looks pretty. Love the shape and color.




Thanks, ladies!  The pockets and color really drew me to this bag, not to mention it's a great size!  It's comparable to a Speedy 30, but way easier to stay organized. The price point is pretty darn good, too (compared to SV Coach[emoji12]).


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Wild...I just saw that my little Kate Spade bag made the May 8 round-up...haha. Go me! 
http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-may-8/
And a shout out to katev for her Gramcery making the roundup too!


----------



## kidashtuck

iNeedCoffee said:


> Wild...I just saw that my little Kate Spade bag made the May 8 round-up...haha. Go me!
> http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-may-8/
> And a shout out to katev for her Gramcery making the roundup too!



Your Kate Spade bag is adorable! I have been creeping around EBay to look for a deal ever since you posted it.


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> Wild...I just saw that my little Kate Spade bag made the May 8 round-up...haha. Go me!
> http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-may-8/
> And a shout out to katev for her Gramcery making the roundup too!


Congrats on making the round up -- it is a gorgeous bag -- hope you are enjoying it in this beautiful weather


----------



## Coconut lover

My first Kate Spade...perfect for summer


----------



## BeachBagGal

Coconut lover said:


> My first Kate Spade...perfect for summer


Aw that's cute and summery!


----------



## whateve

Coconut lover said:


> My first Kate Spade...perfect for summer


That's very cute!


----------



## Iamminda

Coconut lover said:


> My first Kate Spade...perfect for summer


That's pretty


----------



## frivofrugalista

Coconut lover said:


> My first Kate Spade...perfect for summer



That's a lovely bag!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Coconut lover said:


> My first Kate Spade...perfect for summer



She's gorgeous!! Enjoy her!


----------



## Coconut lover

BeachBagGal said:


> Aw that's cute and summery!





whateve said:


> That's very cute!





Iamminda said:


> That's pretty





frivofrugalista said:


> That's a lovely bag!





iNeedCoffee said:


> She's gorgeous!! Enjoy her!



Thanks everyone  The hangtag is a little too much for me but otherwise she's ready to go!


----------



## whateve

Coconut lover said:


> Thanks everyone  The hangtag is a little too much for me but otherwise she's ready to go!


the hangtag looks like Reed Krakoff's. You could use it as a luggage tag.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I've been kicking around the idea of getting a pre-loved vernis LV in a dark, non-black color for years. I finally pulled the trigger on this half-way-to-vintage Mallory Square in indigo:


----------



## Iamminda

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I've been kicking around the idea of getting a pre-loved vernis LV in a dark, non-black color for years. I finally pulled the trigger on this half-way-to-vintage Mallory Square in indigo:


That is pretty!  It has a lovely honey color patina.  I am not familiar with this style but it looks really classy.  Enjoy.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I've been kicking around the idea of getting a pre-loved vernis LV in a dark, non-black color for years. I finally pulled the trigger on this half-way-to-vintage Mallory Square in indigo:



That's nice.. subtle.. i have seen larger bags in red done like that...


----------



## HesitantShopper

Coconut lover said:


> My first Kate Spade...perfect for summer



That is cute! i admit i am not daring enough for white bags lol and lately it does nothing but rain so cut outs are out...


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> I purchased a MK Riley in Peanut (medium size). I just love it. $208.80 at Macy's before tax.
> View attachment 3014052
> View attachment 3014054
> View attachment 3014058
> View attachment 3014059



great bag! i love this one.. i own a peanut but in a jet set crossbody...


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Iamminda said:


> That is pretty!  It has a lovely honey color patina.  I am not familiar with this style but it looks really classy.  Enjoy.



Thank you! Except for a couple of small spots, the patina is very even. The vernis is flawless. It's in great shape for a ten year old bag.
I couldn't sleep last night, so I researched the Mallory Square on the LV forum. It's discontinued, and the last mention of it being for sale was February 2007. 



HesitantShopper said:


> That's nice.. subtle.. i have seen larger bags in red done like that...



Thank you! Yeah, the red ones are pretty, but I've sworn off red and light patent because I'm a color transfer magnet (and the light colors yellow).


----------



## eleanors36

iNeedCoffee said:


> Wild...I just saw that my little Kate Spade bag made the May 8 round-up...haha. Go me!
> http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-may-8/
> And a shout out to katev for her Gramcery making the roundup too!



Great!  Congrats!



Coconut lover said:


> My first Kate Spade...perfect for summer



Love the cutouts!


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> I purchased a MK Riley in Peanut (medium size). I just love it. $208.80 at Macy's before tax.
> View attachment 3014052
> View attachment 3014054
> View attachment 3014058
> View attachment 3014059



Nice bag and love the pockets!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Picked up an adorable Kate Spade crossbody at "The Maxx" yesterday. This is the Allen Street Neil in cipria. She still had paper wrapped around her buckles.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Forgot the pictures. Duh.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> Forgot the pictures. Duh.




Cute!!


----------



## Coconut lover

iNeedCoffee said:


> Forgot the pictures. Duh.



Very nice!  I love finding a buried gem at TJ's


----------



## dolali

iNeedCoffee said:


> Forgot the pictures. Duh.



Super cute! I love TJ!


----------



## stardustgirl

iNeedCoffee said:


> Picked up an adorable Kate Spade crossbody at "The Maxx" yesterday. This is the Allen Street Neil in cipria. She still had paper wrapped around her buckles.



I like that style and the color is very pretty. Great find!


----------



## vesperholly

Nice Kate Spade! My TJMaxx had those in a dark gray color


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> Forgot the pictures. Duh.



Pretty! KS does oodles of lovely colors!


----------



## stardustgirl

A couple of years ago  Bendel's had a graphic shopper tote in the Flower Power design, and I eyed it, drooled over it, wanted it really bad... but I was attempting to stay on budget so I didn't get one, even when the were marked down to 30% off. And then they were gone. :rain:

I've been kind of kicking myself for not getting one, so I set up an ebay search and last week, lo! There was my tote! NWOT (sample sale) and complete with dustbag. I had originally wanted the blue / violet option since it was different from most things I have, but honestly the pink shades matches my wardrobe better so I hit that Buy It Now button.


----------



## Mariquel

stardustgirl said:


> A couple of years ago  Bendel's had a graphic shopper tote in the Flower Power design, and I eyed it, drooled over it, wanted it really bad... but I was attempting to stay on budget so I didn't get one, even when the were marked down to 30% off. And then they were gone. :rain:
> 
> I've been kind of kicking myself for not getting one, so I set up an ebay search and last week, lo! There was my tote! NWOT (sample sale) and complete with dustbag. I had originally wanted the blue / violet option since it was different from most things I have, but honestly the pink shades matches my wardrobe better so I hit that Buy It Now button.



I would take that to mean that it was meant to be!  What a fun tote, the colors are lovely!


----------



## HesitantShopper

stardustgirl said:


> A couple of years ago  Bendel's had a graphic shopper tote in the Flower Power design, and I eyed it, drooled over it, wanted it really bad... but I was attempting to stay on budget so I didn't get one, even when the were marked down to 30% off. And then they were gone. :rain:
> 
> I've been kind of kicking myself for not getting one, so I set up an ebay search and last week, lo! There was my tote! NWOT (sample sale) and complete with dustbag. I had originally wanted the blue / violet option since it was different from most things I have, but honestly the pink shades matches my wardrobe better so I hit that Buy It Now button.



That's a fun bag! definitely meant to be.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute!!











Coconut lover said:


> Very nice!  I love finding a buried gem at TJ's











dolali said:


> Super cute! I love TJ!











stardustgirl said:


> I like that style and the color is very pretty. Great find!











vesperholly said:


> Nice Kate Spade! My TJMaxx had those in a dark gray color











HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty! KS does oodles of lovely colors!



Thanks, everyone!


----------



## dolali

stardustgirl said:


> A couple of years ago  Bendel's had a graphic shopper tote in the Flower Power design, and I eyed it, drooled over it, wanted it really bad... but I was attempting to stay on budget so I didn't get one, even when the were marked down to 30% off. And then they were gone. :rain:
> 
> I've been kind of kicking myself for not getting one, so I set up an ebay search and last week, lo! There was my tote! NWOT (sample sale) and complete with dustbag. I had originally wanted the blue / violet option since it was different from most things I have, but honestly the pink shades matches my wardrobe better so I hit that Buy It Now button.



Patience pays off! I like the colors a lot. Such a fun and summery tote


----------



## stardustgirl

Mariquel said:


> I would take that to mean that it was meant to be!  What a fun tote, the colors are lovely!





HesitantShopper said:


> That's a fun bag! definitely meant to be.





dolali said:


> Patience pays off! I like the colors a lot. Such a fun and summery tote



Thanks!   I was happy to have it today. It's raining buckets, so my leather goodies stayed at home. Even so, I hovered over it so it wouldn't get soaked.


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

She just showed up. She's a little messy inside but I can fix that. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sarah03

View attachment 3037948

MK Large Riley in pale blue! I've got a new obsession. [emoji87]


----------



## IraPo

My new Kate Spade


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

IraPo said:


> My new Kate Spade




That's adorable! Love that color and the bow!


----------



## stardustgirl

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> She just showed up. She's a little messy inside but I can fix that. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037772



That is gorgeous!! I have bag envy!! What brand is that so I can pay more attention to them? 



Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3037948
> 
> MK Large Riley in pale blue! I've got a new obsession. [emoji87]



I love pale blue - very pretty!



IraPo said:


> My new Kate Spade



That color! And the bow! That is such a pretty bag. Enjoy!


----------



## Mariquel

IraPo said:


> My new Kate Spade



Simple but chic and I love the color!


----------



## Jazzyjoy

Carnorwalk said:


> My birthday present to myself!!! I ended up getting a Frye after a big debate on which coach I wanted. I love it so far! &#128149;
> 
> Frye Campus Hobo



OMG! I just got my first Frye bag and I'm really truly in love. Talk about lovely leather! She is gorgeous )


----------



## Spoiledlttleldy

stardustgirl said:


> That is gorgeous!! I have bag envy!! What brand is that so I can pay more attention to them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love pale blue - very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That color! And the bow! That is such a pretty bag. Enjoy!





She's a Chloe Silverado bag. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3037948
> 
> MK Large Riley in pale blue! I've got a new obsession. [emoji87]



I love MK's pale blue!



IraPo said:


> My new Kate Spade



what a cute bow! and nice color!


----------



## stardustgirl

Spoiledlttleldy said:


> She's a Chloe Silverado bag. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]



Thank you! That's going on my wish list for sure.   Enjoy that beautiful new bag!


----------



## eleanors36

IraPo said:


> My new Kate Spade



Great color, and of course, the bow just makes it!


----------



## coachgirl555

5 weeks of waiting are over ... but they were so worth it....!


----------



## whateve

My newest love - Henri Bendel No. 7 flap made of the softest nappa lamb.


----------



## Iamminda

coachgirl555 said:


> 5 weeks of waiting are over ... but they were so worth it....!



Congrats on your new mon monogram NF.  I never realized that they put your initials on the inside pochette too -- very nice.  Enjoy!   




whateve said:


> My newest love - Henri Bendel No. 7 flap made of the softest nappa lamb.



This is just gorgeous!  This blue is to die for.  Congrats.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

coachgirl555 said:


> 5 weeks of waiting are over ... but they were so worth it....!




Well worth it! This is beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

whateve said:


> My newest love - Henri Bendel No. 7 flap made of the softest nappa lamb.




Gorgeous! Love the blue! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170]


----------



## coachgirl555

whateve said:


> My newest love - Henri Bendel No. 7 flap made of the softest nappa lamb.


 such a pretty color & bag! Congrats!


----------



## coachgirl555

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your new mon monogram NF.  I never realized that they put your initials on the inside pochette too -- very nice.  Enjoy!




Thanks .... it's also lined in the green color



AshleyLovesLV said:


> Well worth it! This is beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7]




Thanks


----------



## gr8onteej

RK Krush Hobo (store display, I received one that was nicely wrapped from the back).


----------



## HesitantShopper

coachgirl555 said:


> 5 weeks of waiting are over ... but they were so worth it....!



Nice, Quite different i had no idea you could mono LV lol 



whateve said:


> My newest love - Henri Bendel No. 7 flap made of the softest nappa lamb.



Pretty color!


----------



## Iamminda

gr8onteej said:


> RK Krush Hobo (store display, I received one that was nicely wrapped from the back).
> View attachment 3043777


Congrats!  I really like the hardware.


----------



## stardustgirl

coachgirl555 said:


> 5 weeks of waiting are over ... but they were so worth it....!



Lovely! The green lining I see peeking out is gorgeous. 



whateve said:


> My newest love - Henri Bendel No. 7 flap made of the softest nappa lamb.



I love Bendel bags; I don't think they get enough recognition for just how nice they are. The blue on this one is beautiful!


----------



## coachgirl555

stardustgirl said:


> Lovely! The green lining I see peeking out is gorgeous.




Thanks .... it's one of my favorite colors


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

whateve said:


> My newest love - Henri Bendel No. 7 flap made of the softest nappa lamb.



Wow...


----------



## gr8onteej

Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  I really like the hardware.




Thank you.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> My newest love - Henri Bendel No. 7 flap made of the softest nappa lamb.


Gooorgeous blue! What color is it?


----------



## iNeedCoffee

whateve said:


> My newest love - Henri Bendel No. 7 flap made of the softest nappa lamb.



That is absolutely gorgeous. Wowsers!


----------



## petite_chic

whateve said:


> My newest love - Henri Bendel No. 7 flap made of the softest nappa lamb.


 
Such a pretty color. Congratulations! The No. 7 collection is so classy.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

MK Large Cindy in aquamarine/silver. I love the color, love the shape, I just wish the long strap were a bit longer. Oh, I was also pleasantly surprised with the packaging after the horror stories I've heard about Macy's lately.


----------



## whateve

coachgirl555 said:


> such a pretty color & bag! Congrats!





HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty color!





stardustgirl said:


> I love Bendel bags; I don't think they get enough recognition for just how nice they are. The blue on this one is beautiful!


I completely agree! However, I'm happy that I can get them for a good price and never see anyone else carrying them, so I kind of hope they don't get too much recognition!


ChevaliereNoir said:


> Wow...





BeachBagGal said:


> Gooorgeous blue! What color is it?


I think it is just called blue. It is darker than the blue of the Snoopy collection.


iNeedCoffee said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous. Wowsers!


Thank you! I've had this on my radar for a long time but I thought it would be too small so I didn't order it. I was pleasantly surprised at how much it holds, although I still hope they will make another one that is slightly bigger in the future. I have three No. 7 bags so far.


----------



## whateve

petite_chic said:


> Such a pretty color. Congratulations! The No. 7 collection is so classy.


Thank you! It's my favorite Bendel collection.


----------



## lurkernomore

School got out last Friday....and shopping has been a nice part of my "summer transition" week. After a not-so-good experience on ebay (Seller cancelled my BIN, and I am still waiting for my refund), I rebounded nicely. Hubby keeps saying things like "A Sephora box came for you", or "were you expecting something from Kate Spade?". I just keep saying that it is a shopping miracle....
first pic is a nicely packed arrival. second pic is my night sky scarf (I love KS scarves), and my Cedar Street stripe small Harmony tote. She is not leather, but I waited until what I felt was a fair price, and now she is mine!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> School got out last Friday....and shopping has been a nice part of my "summer transition" week. After a not-so-good experience on ebay (Seller cancelled my BIN, and I am still waiting for my refund), I rebounded nicely. Hubby keeps saying things like "A Sephora box came for you", or "were you expecting something from Kate Spade?". I just keep saying that it is a shopping miracle....
> first pic is a nicely packed arrival. second pic is my night sky scarf (I love KS scarves), and my Cedar Street stripe small Harmony tote. She is not leather, but I waited until what I felt was a fair price, and now she is mine!



I l o v e this. Was looking at it last night online. Congrats


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I l o v e this. Was looking at it last night online. Congrats



Thanks GF! She has feet!! I suggest you hide anything you are interested in (or just buy it before me)....I am on a roll


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> School got out last Friday....and shopping has been a nice part of my "summer transition" week. After a not-so-good experience on ebay (Seller cancelled my BIN, and I am still waiting for my refund), I rebounded nicely. Hubby keeps saying things like "A Sephora box came for you", or "were you expecting something from Kate Spade?". I just keep saying that it is a shopping miracle....
> first pic is a nicely packed arrival. second pic is my night sky scarf (I love KS scarves), and my Cedar Street stripe small Harmony tote. She is not leather, but I waited until what I felt was a fair price, and now she is mine!



Really cute! great for summer!


----------



## lurkernomore

HesitantShopper said:


> Really cute! great for summer!



Thanks! Three purses this week...


----------



## Mariquel

lurkernomore said:


> School got out last Friday....and shopping has been a nice part of my "summer transition" week. After a not-so-good experience on ebay (Seller cancelled my BIN, and I am still waiting for my refund), I rebounded nicely. Hubby keeps saying things like "A Sephora box came for you", or "were you expecting something from Kate Spade?". I just keep saying that it is a shopping miracle....
> first pic is a nicely packed arrival. second pic is my night sky scarf (I love KS scarves), and my Cedar Street stripe small Harmony tote. She is not leather, but I waited until what I felt was a fair price, and now she is mine!



Now that is an eye-catcher! Love those bold colors, wouldn't think to put them together but they work really well!


----------



## MKB0925

lurkernomore said:


> School got out last Friday....and shopping has been a nice part of my "summer transition" week. After a not-so-good experience on ebay (Seller cancelled my BIN, and I am still waiting for my refund), I rebounded nicely. Hubby keeps saying things like "A Sephora box came for you", or "were you expecting something from Kate Spade?". I just keep saying that it is a shopping miracle....
> first pic is a nicely packed arrival. second pic is my night sky scarf (I love KS scarves), and my Cedar Street stripe small Harmony tote. She is not leather, but I waited until what I felt was a fair price, and now she is mine!



Love this! Very pretty!


----------



## Leda

whateve said:


> My newest love - Henri Bendel No. 7 flap made of the softest nappa lamb.


Beautiful bag, ENJOY it forever!


----------



## whateve

Leda said:


> Beautiful bag, ENJOY it forever!


Thank you!


----------



## bcolada20

lurkernomore said:


> School got out last Friday....and shopping has been a nice part of my "summer transition" week. After a not-so-good experience on ebay (Seller cancelled my BIN, and I am still waiting for my refund), I rebounded nicely. Hubby keeps saying things like "A Sephora box came for you", or "were you expecting something from Kate Spade?". I just keep saying that it is a shopping miracle....
> first pic is a nicely packed arrival. second pic is my night sky scarf (I love KS scarves), and my Cedar Street stripe small Harmony tote. She is not leather, but I waited until what I felt was a fair price, and now she is mine!



Love the bag! The KS sale was toooo good to pass up, got a bag & wallet myself


----------



## Wishsong

Guess what my newest purchase is?!


----------



## whateve

sperkylin said:


> View attachment 3050384
> 
> 
> Guess what my newest purchase is?!


I cheated! Rebecca Minkoff, right? Very pretty!


----------



## Wishsong

whateve said:


> I cheated! Rebecca Minkoff, right? Very pretty!




Yes! Thank you! I had to grab this last one. It's a multifunctional backpack, shoulder bag and crossbody in one


----------



## lurkernomore

Mariquel said:


> Now that is an eye-catcher! Love those bold colors, wouldn't think to put them together but they work really well!


Thanks - and I agree about the stripe combo!



MKB0925 said:


> Love this! Very pretty!


Thanks!



bcolada20 said:


> Love the bag! The KS sale was toooo good to pass up, got a bag & wallet myself



The sale was pretty awesome - did you post pics? The KS forum is pretty quiet...


----------



## aundria17

My new Vince tote. Purchased from Bloomingdales.


----------



## lurkernomore

sperkylin said:


> View attachment 3050384
> 
> 
> Guess what my newest purchase is?!




very pretty (and functional too!) - enjoy! I have had off and on affairs with RM over the years


----------



## lurkernomore

aundria17 said:


> My new Vince tote. Purchased from Bloomingdales.




love its simplicity - I don't think you can ever have enough totes!


----------



## bcolada20

lurkernomore said:


> The sale was pretty awesome - did you post pics? The KS forum is pretty quiet...



Haven't yet, but I plan to!


----------



## bcolada20

My first Kate Spade purchase!

Cedar street patent small harmony and matching patent lacey wallet in orbit blue


----------



## HesitantShopper

bcolada20 said:


> My first Kate Spade purchase!
> 
> Cedar street patent small harmony and matching patent lacey wallet in orbit blue



Brilliant blue!


----------



## lurkernomore

bcolada20 said:


> My first Kate Spade purchase!
> 
> Cedar street patent small harmony and matching patent lacey wallet in orbit blue




love it! I think you need to move in Now!


----------



## Mariquel

bcolada20 said:


> My first Kate Spade purchase!
> 
> Cedar street patent small harmony and matching patent lacey wallet in orbit blue



Now this is what I call "happy blue".  Great set!


----------



## bcolada20

lurkernomore said:


> love it! I think you need to move in Now!



Thank you! And I moved in yesterday...one of my co-workers wanted to see it, so it was motivation for me to move in quickly haha. She was basically the reason I even knew about the sale in the first place! 



HesitantShopper said:


> Brilliant blue!


 Isn't it?? A touch brighter than I was expecting, but I love it anyway 



Mariquel said:


> Now this is what I call "happy blue".  Great set!


  Thank you! It definitely brightens my mood when I wear it


----------



## FashionNewby14

stardustgirl said:


> A couple of years ago  Bendel's had a graphic shopper tote in the Flower Power design, and I eyed it, drooled over it, wanted it really bad... but I was attempting to stay on budget so I didn't get one, even when the were marked down to 30% off. And then they were gone. :rain:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been kind of kicking myself for not getting one, so I set up an ebay search and last week, lo! There was my tote! NWOT (sample sale) and complete with dustbag. I had originally wanted the blue / violet option since it was different from most things I have, but honestly the pink shades matches my wardrobe better so I hit that Buy It Now button.




Absolutely LOVE this AND there is an adorable pooch on it too!  Great find!  Enjoy!


----------



## stardustgirl

FashionNewby14 said:


> Absolutely LOVE this AND there is an adorable pooch on it too!  Great find!  Enjoy!



Thanks! Yes, the cute dog will lure me in every time.


----------



## Iamminda

Hi!  Hope everyone is having a great 4th.  This KS pink is a color that I have been obsessed with.


----------



## stardustgirl

Iamminda said:


> Hi!  Hope everyone is having a great 4th.  This KS pink is a color that I have been obsessed with.


I can see why! That's beautiful!


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Hi!  Hope everyone is having a great 4th.  This KS pink is a color that I have been obsessed with.
> 
> View attachment 3055537


What a pretty pink!


----------



## weibandy

Sarah03 said:


> I purchased a MK Riley in Peanut (medium size). I just love it. $208.80 at Macy's before tax.
> View attachment 3014052
> View attachment 3014054
> View attachment 3014058
> View attachment 3014059




Love that!  LV makes a bad that looks similar (except it costs $4000!)  Love your bag


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> Hi!  Hope everyone is having a great 4th.  This KS pink is a color that I have been obsessed with.
> 
> View attachment 3055537



so cute! nice pink shade.


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> Hi!  Hope everyone is having a great 4th.  This KS pink is a color that I have been obsessed with.
> 
> View attachment 3055537



the bag and color go perfectly together - enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

stardustgirl said:


> I can see why! That's beautiful!





whateve said:


> What a pretty pink!





HesitantShopper said:


> so cute! nice pink shade.





lurkernomore said:


> the bag and color go perfectly together - enjoy!



Thanks everyone!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Iamminda said:


> Hi!  Hope everyone is having a great 4th.  This KS pink is a color that I have been obsessed with.
> 
> View attachment 3055537



Ohhhh....she's a beauty!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> Ohhhh....she's a beauty!!! Enjoy!




Thanks so much.


----------



## stardustgirl

I don't have this in-hand yet, but I did pre-order it and it will ship August 17th. It's Snoopy - what else can I say?


----------



## HesitantShopper

stardustgirl said:


> I don't have this in-hand yet, but I did pre-order it and it will ship August 17th. It's Snoopy - what else can I say?



awe. Love that graphic.


----------



## Iamminda

stardustgirl said:


> I don't have this in-hand yet, but I did pre-order it and it will ship August 17th. It's Snoopy - what else can I say?


I really like that design.  what brand is it?


----------



## ZSP

Iamminda said:


> Hi!  Hope everyone is having a great 4th.  This KS pink is a color that I have been obsessed with.
> 
> View attachment 3055537



Now that's the pink I've been waiting for.  I missed the pale pink Georgie but this is beautiful.


----------



## stardustgirl

Iamminda said:


> I really like that design.  what brand is it?



It's from BradfordExchange.com

Be forewarned: there are matching sneakers and also some jewelry.


----------



## Iamminda

ZSP said:


> Now that's the pink I've been waiting for.  I missed the pale pink Georgie but this is beautiful.



Thanks.  I know what you mean.  I missed out on the legacy blush bags and have been searching ever since.  There is a blush Edie 31 but I haven't seen it IRL



stardustgirl said:


> It's from BradfordExchange.com
> 
> Be forewarned: there are matching sneakers and also some jewelry.



Thanks for the info.  Gosh, they are all so darn cute!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

I was at Concord Mills, was looking for a red crossbody,  (the Coach outlet was just abysmal. One delete in the entire store. ) I even tried MK, but they didn't have any red bags. ( though some of the new outlet leather bags are reallllly soft and look nice! )I wandered into the Saks Off Fifth...yowza!! They had some gooood stuff...including some Chloé, Valentino, and Prada. I was seriously drooling. I found a cute little red crossbody by MBMJ, and also found a really pretty crossbody also by MBMJ. The color is Spring Peach. The red is called a Preppy Camera Bag, and the peach is called a Donut Crossbody. I LOVE the shapes on both bags! I already moved into the Preppy.


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> I was at Concord Mills, was looking for a red crossbody,  (the Coach outlet was just abysmal. One delete in the entire store. ) I even tried MK, but they didn't have any red bags. ( though some of the new outlet leather bags are reallllly soft and look nice! )I wandered into the Saks Off Fifth...yowza!! They had some gooood stuff...including some Chloé, Valentino, and Prada. I was seriously drooling. I found a cute little red crossbody by MBMJ, and also found a really pretty crossbody also by MBMJ. The color is Spring Peach. The red is called a Preppy Camera Bag, and the peach is called a Donut Crossbody. I LOVE the shapes on both bags! I already moved into the Preppy.


Congrats on 2 cute bags.  I especially like the peach color.   Enjoy.  BTW, love your new signature line, you whacky you (hee hee).


----------



## daisyorange

Iamminda said:


> Hi!  Hope everyone is having a great 4th.  This KS pink is a color that I have been obsessed with.
> 
> View attachment 3055537


This pink is so enticing Iamminda... The KS in rose jade is definitely on my wishlist.  I really hope they don't stop carrying it. That's what happened to the other pink shade i was eyeing. it is already tough being on the ban island.


----------



## Iamminda

daisyorange said:


> This pink is so enticing Iamminda... The KS in rose jade is definitely on my wishlist.  I really hope they don't stop carrying it. That's what happened to the other pink shade i was eyeing. it is already tough being on the ban island.


Thanks daisyorange.   I like KS ballet slipper pink but that was like two seasons ago.  Stay strong on ban island!


----------



## whateve

iNeedCoffee said:


> I was at Concord Mills, was looking for a red crossbody,  (the Coach outlet was just abysmal. One delete in the entire store. ) I even tried MK, but they didn't have any red bags. ( though some of the new outlet leather bags are reallllly soft and look nice! )I wandered into the Saks Off Fifth...yowza!! They had some gooood stuff...including some Chloé, Valentino, and Prada. I was seriously drooling. I found a cute little red crossbody by MBMJ, and also found a really pretty crossbody also by MBMJ. The color is Spring Peach. The red is called a Preppy Camera Bag, and the peach is called a Donut Crossbody. I LOVE the shapes on both bags! I already moved into the Preppy.


I love the peach donut! What an adorable bag and beautiful color. I like the name too!

The Preppie looks like it is the perfect red.


----------



## stardustgirl

iNeedCoffee said:


> I was at Concord Mills, was looking for a red crossbody,  (the Coach outlet was just abysmal. One delete in the entire store. ) I even tried MK, but they didn't have any red bags. ( though some of the new outlet leather bags are reallllly soft and look nice! )I wandered into the Saks Off Fifth...yowza!! They had some gooood stuff...including some Chloé, Valentino, and Prada. I was seriously drooling. I found a cute little red crossbody by MBMJ, and also found a really pretty crossbody also by MBMJ. The color is Spring Peach. The red is called a Preppy Camera Bag, and the peach is called a Donut Crossbody. I LOVE the shapes on both bags! I already moved into the Preppy.



Cute! That's a beautiful red on that Preppy.  I have a couple of MBMJ bags and really like them.


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> I was at Concord Mills, was looking for a red crossbody,  (the Coach outlet was just abysmal. One delete in the entire store. ) I even tried MK, but they didn't have any red bags. ( though some of the new outlet leather bags are reallllly soft and look nice! )I wandered into the Saks Off Fifth...yowza!! They had some gooood stuff...including some Chloé, Valentino, and Prada. I was seriously drooling. I found a cute little red crossbody by MBMJ, and also found a really pretty crossbody also by MBMJ. The color is Spring Peach. The red is called a Preppy Camera Bag, and the peach is called a Donut Crossbody. I LOVE the shapes on both bags! I already moved into the Preppy.



so cute! really like the red!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on 2 cute bags.  I especially like the peach color.   Enjoy.  BTW, love your new signature line, you whacky you (hee hee).


Thanks! I couldn't resist having that as my siggy. It's true, kinda...lol. 



whateve said:


> I love the peach donut! What an adorable bag and beautiful color. I like the name too!
> Thanks, Whateve! The leather on the Donut is smooth and soft. I'm loving smooth leathers these days. And yes, the color is amazing.
> I'm not crazy about the name. Donuts are my number one nemesis, but...hey it's a donut I'll never gave to worry about eating. It'll be the ONLY donut I'll never want to eat...haha.
> The Preppie looks like it is the perfect red.


It's a nice red. Maybe a tad more orangey than Zoe, but still cool toned enough for me to love it. ps, sorry I messed up the quote...obviously neeeeed moar coffeeeee!


stardustgirl said:


> Cute! That's a beautiful red on that Preppy.  I have a couple of MBMJ bags and really like them.


Thanks! Red is my favorite color.  I am a total newb at MBMJ. The brand was never really in my radar before this. 


HesitantShopper said:


> so cute! really like the red!



Thank you. It's a great little bag, and my Galaxy S5 fits (with a thin case ) nicely in the front pocket.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> I was at Concord Mills, was looking for a red crossbody,  (the Coach outlet was just abysmal. One delete in the entire store. ) I even tried MK, but they didn't have any red bags. ( though some of the new outlet leather bags are reallllly soft and look nice! )I wandered into the Saks Off Fifth...yowza!! They had some gooood stuff...including some Chloé, Valentino, and Prada. I was seriously drooling. I found a cute little red crossbody by MBMJ, and also found a really pretty crossbody also by MBMJ. The color is Spring Peach. The red is called a Preppy Camera Bag, and the peach is called a Donut Crossbody. I LOVE the shapes on both bags! I already moved into the Preppy.


Very cute! Love MBMJ bags! What is the name of the color red?


----------



## iNeedCoffee

BeachBagGal said:


> Very cute! Love MBMJ bags! What is the name of the color red?



Thank you! It's called Rosey Red.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

I just got this Fossil during the Anniversary Early Access Sale at Nordstrom. Still not sure if I'm going to keep it... I love the color, but just not sure about it. I haven't bought myself anything from Fossil in years. What do think? Would you keep it? 
(Btw, this Nordstrom's photo, not mine)


----------



## jmjm20122012

Anyone like Vince Camuto bags? I just ordered the Teri from the Nordstrom sale


----------



## LolaCalifornia

jmjm20122012 said:


> Anyone like Vince Camuto bags? I just ordered the Teri from the Nordstrom sale


The Teri is really nice; it looks a bit like Coach Phoebe (to me). Which color did you get?


----------



## jmjm20122012

I went with the black. It looked like a good size.


----------



## annpan23

LolaCalifornia said:


> I just got this Fossil during the Anniversary Early Access Sale at Nordstrom. Still not sure if I'm going to keep it... I love the color, but just not sure about it. I haven't bought myself anything from Fossil in years. What do think? Would you keep it?
> (Btw, this Nordstrom's photo, not mine)



I have the same style bag but in Camel. Used it thru rain, snow and all. The leather is nice, the purse is durable and very roomy...The only "downside" is that it doesn't keep its shape...It sags in time...


----------



## Iamminda

LolaCalifornia said:


> I just got this Fossil during the Anniversary Early Access Sale at Nordstrom. Still not sure if I'm going to keep it... I love the color, but just not sure about it. I haven't bought myself anything from Fossil in years. What do think? Would you keep it?
> (Btw, this Nordstrom's photo, not mine)


The color is very pretty -- reminds me of the legacy emerald.   It looks kind of small -- does it fit all your things?


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Iamminda said:


> The color is very pretty -- reminds me of the legacy emerald.   It looks kind of small -- does it fit all your things?


Yes, it's actually quite roomy. For me it's more of a medium size, but the specs are: 10"W x 8"H x 5"D. Still not sure about keeping it though. Mostly because I prefer shoulder bags and the longer strap is not too comfortable (and too long on the shortest setting).


----------



## oldbaglover

LolaCalifornia said:


> I just got this Fossil during the Anniversary Early Access Sale at Nordstrom. Still not sure if I'm going to keep it... I love the color, but just not sure about it. I haven't bought myself anything from Fossil in years. What do think? Would you keep it?
> (Btw, this Nordstrom's photo, not mine)


I like Fossil so I would keep it but it is an individual choice


----------



## LolaCalifornia

annpan23 said:


> I have the same style bag but in Camel. Used it thru rain, snow and all. The leather is nice, the purse is durable and very roomy...The only "downside" is that it doesn't keep its shape...It sags in time...


Thanks for the info! Yes, when I took the stuffing out to look at the inside, I noticed it's a lot softer than I thought it would be... But that's not a deal-breaker. Straps are a different story...


----------



## vesperholly

LolaCalifornia said:


> Yes, it's actually quite roomy. For me it's more of a medium size, but the specs are: 10"W x 8"H x 5"D. Still not sure about keeping it though. Mostly because I prefer shoulder bags and the longer strap is not too comfortable (and too long on the shortest setting).



You can take the strap to a cobbler and get more holes put in for quite cheap, that's an easy fix.

Personally, I love Fossil bags. They use more silver hardware than many brands and the leather bags are good quality. I always seem to find great deals at their outlet store, too.


----------



## dl787

Sarah03 said:


> I purchased a MK Riley in Peanut (medium size). I just love it. $208.80 at Macy's before tax.
> View attachment 3014052
> View attachment 3014054
> View attachment 3014058
> View attachment 3014059



+1. I didn't even know they made this bag in medium until the SA brought one out from the bag. Perfect size and love the leather. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Sarah03

dl787 said:


> +1. I didn't even know they made this bag in medium until the SA brought one out from the bag. Perfect size and love the leather. Congrats and enjoy!




Thank you!  I adore this bag. I'm really hoping MK brings it out in more colors for fall. Since purchasing the peanut, I've acquired Pale Blue!  It's just gorgeous!
View attachment 3069813


----------



## lurkernomore

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!  I adore this bag. I'm really hoping MK brings it out in more colors for fall. Since purchasing the peanut, I've acquired Pale Blue!  It's just gorgeous!
> View attachment 3069813




I keep coming back to pictures of this bag - I would love it in a maroon, or cranberry type color....


----------



## lurkernomore

I went to Florida to visit family, and snuck in (literally) two outlet visits. I did a quick walk through the Orlando Vineland outlet. The Coach store is gorgeous, like boutique gorgeous, but no deletes. I did score two Kate Spade scarves, but I already gave one as a gift. I will post two pics of the Vero Coach store  - again no deletes, Both stores were using the new pricing. In my next post i will show you what I got at the Dooney outlet.


----------



## lurkernomore

The Dooney store was well-stocked with lots of clearance and sales. I find with Dooney bags I have to try them on because some are just too heavy for me. I was impressed with their saffiano, and I am still thinking about their cranberry saff satchel.
I picked up the canvas (nylon?) drawstring in black. I love the look of these and they are great for my crazy New England weather. The green  Cindy tote was $111 in clearance and the leather is awesome - also I love Dooney greens. The purple wristlet will be gifted. I probably would have bought more at Dooney but I was limited by what I could carry in my carry-on. I have access to Coach outlets at home, and I have a Kate Spade outlet about an hour away, but no Dooney outlets close by....


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> The Dooney store was well-stocked with lots of clearance and sales. I find with Dooney bags I have to try them on because some are just too heavy for me. I was impressed with their saffiano, and I am still thinking about their cranberry saff satchel.
> I picked up the canvas (nylon?) drawstring in black. I love the look of these and they are great for my crazy New England weather. The green  Cindy tote was $111 in clearance and the leather is awesome - also I love Dooney greens. The purple wristlet will be gifted. I probably would have bought more at Dooney but I was limited by what I could carry in my carry-on. I have access to Coach outlets at home, and I have a Kate Spade outlet about an hour away, but no Dooney outlets close by....


 I bet your house smellllls gooooood with that Dooney leather


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I bet your house smellllls gooooood with that Dooney leather



yeah, but I bet your house smells even better!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> The Dooney store was well-stocked with lots of clearance and sales. I find with Dooney bags I have to try them on because some are just too heavy for me. I was impressed with their saffiano, and I am still thinking about their cranberry saff satchel.
> I picked up the canvas (nylon?) drawstring in black. I love the look of these and they are great for my crazy New England weather. The green  Cindy tote was $111 in clearance and the leather is awesome - also I love Dooney greens. The purple wristlet will be gifted. I probably would have bought more at Dooney but I was limited by what I could carry in my carry-on. I have access to Coach outlets at home, and I have a Kate Spade outlet about an hour away, but no Dooney outlets close by....



Nice choices! and i agree Dooney has great greens.


----------



## HesitantShopper

LolaCalifornia said:


> I just got this Fossil during the Anniversary Early Access Sale at Nordstrom. Still not sure if I'm going to keep it... I love the color, but just not sure about it. I haven't bought myself anything from Fossil in years. What do think? Would you keep it?
> (Btw, this Nordstrom's photo, not mine)



I've seen these in person, it's a nice bag! but if it doesn't feel right, then it's not. Reminds me loads of my Madison COach satchel but it has no shoulder strap at all. 



lurkernomore said:


> I went to Florida to visit family, and snuck in (literally) two outlet visits. I did a quick walk through the Orlando Vineland outlet. The Coach store is gorgeous, like boutique gorgeous, but no deletes. I did score two Kate Spade scarves, but I already gave one as a gift. I will post two pics of the Vero Coach store  - again no deletes, Both stores were using the new pricing. In my next post i will show you what I got at the Dooney outlet.



Great pics! love to see other outlets but that lack of deletes is depressing.


----------



## yellowbernie

Ok, Burgundy is my all time favorite color and it seems like it's hard to find altho it does look like there may be more burgundy coming out.  So with that being said I ordered the Chloe Marcie zip around wallet in Burgundy, It is Gorgeous, the only disappointment is that the inside is a leather beige color instead of burgundy.  But she's a keeper.


----------



## whateve

yellowbernie said:


> Ok, Burgundy is my all time favorite color and it seems like it's hard to find altho it does look like there may be more burgundy coming out.  So with that being said I ordered the Chloe Marcie zip around wallet in Burgundy, It is Gorgeous, the only disappointment is that the inside is a leather beige color instead of burgundy.  But she's a keeper.


Beautiful wallet! I love burgundy too, especially the dark burgundy like this. I have 3 Coach bags in this color, and my RK bag is cordovan. It's a great fall color.


----------



## lurkernomore

yellowbernie said:


> Ok, Burgundy is my all time favorite color and it seems like it's hard to find altho it does look like there may be more burgundy coming out.  So with that being said I ordered the Chloe Marcie zip around wallet in Burgundy, It is Gorgeous, the only disappointment is that the inside is a leather beige color instead of burgundy.  But she's a keeper.



gorgeous wallet - and the color is perfect - enjoy!


----------



## yellowbernie

whateve said:


> Beautiful wallet! I love burgundy too, especially the dark burgundy like this. I have 3 Coach bags in this color, and my RK bag is cordovan. It's a great fall color.


Thank you.


----------



## yellowbernie

lurkernomore said:


> gorgeous wallet - and the color is perfect - enjoy!


Thank you


----------



## stardustgirl

yellowbernie said:


> Ok, Burgundy is my all time favorite color and it seems like it's hard to find altho it does look like there may be more burgundy coming out.  So with that being said I ordered the Chloe Marcie zip around wallet in Burgundy, It is Gorgeous, the only disappointment is that the inside is a leather beige color instead of burgundy.  But she's a keeper.



Love it! I've seen a few posts of Chloe bags that really caught my eye. I need to pay more attention to that brand.


----------



## paula3boys

yellowbernie said:


> Ok, Burgundy is my all time favorite color and it seems like it's hard to find altho it does look like there may be more burgundy coming out.  So with that being said I ordered the Chloe Marcie zip around wallet in Burgundy, It is Gorgeous, the only disappointment is that the inside is a leather beige color instead of burgundy.  But she's a keeper.




Love it! I am ready for burgundy something but undecided on what


----------



## melissatrv

Michael Kors Dillon in the new Dusty Rose color modeled by the MK SA


----------



## yellowbernie

stardustgirl said:


> Love it! I've seen a few posts of Chloe bags that really caught my eye. I need to pay more attention to that brand.


Thanks


----------



## yellowbernie

paula3boys said:


> Love it! I am ready for burgundy something but undecided on what


Thanks, would love to have the bag that matches, but will just have to dream about it for now.


----------



## HesitantShopper

yellowbernie said:


> Ok, Burgundy is my all time favorite color and it seems like it's hard to find altho it does look like there may be more burgundy coming out.  So with that being said I ordered the Chloe Marcie zip around wallet in Burgundy, It is Gorgeous, the only disappointment is that the inside is a leather beige color instead of burgundy.  But she's a keeper.



Great color!



melissatrv said:


> Michael Kors Dillon in the new Dusty Rose color modeled by the MK SA



Pretty! This is looking like a great shade of pink.


----------



## gr8onteej

My last two purchases:  RK Krush Hobo and Marc by Marc Jacobs Luna Satchel.


----------



## aundria17

My 2 newest Reed Krakoff boxers--  micro and full size.  Love them both


----------



## HesitantShopper

gr8onteej said:


> My last two purchases:  RK Krush Hobo and Marc by Marc Jacobs Luna Satchel.
> View attachment 3075824
> View attachment 3075825



Really nice! first looks super squishY!



aundria17 said:


> My 2 newest Reed Krakoff boxers--  micro and full size.  Love them both



Adorable.. love the micro!


----------



## Hobbsy

yellowbernie said:


> Ok, Burgundy is my all time favorite color and it seems like it's hard to find altho it does look like there may be more burgundy coming out.  So with that being said I ordered the Chloe Marcie zip around wallet in Burgundy, It is Gorgeous, the only disappointment is that the inside is a leather beige color instead of burgundy.  But she's a keeper.



Gorgeous! ! &#10084;


----------



## Hobbsy

gr8onteej said:


> My last two purchases:  RK Krush Hobo and Marc by Marc Jacobs Luna Satchel.
> View attachment 3075824
> View attachment 3075825



Love &#10084;


----------



## Hobbsy

aundria17 said:


> My 2 newest Reed Krakoff boxers--  micro and full size.  Love them both



Love &#10084;


----------



## gr8onteej

aundria17 said:


> My 2 newest Reed Krakoff boxers--  micro and full size.  Love them both




Those are nice but that green one - Wow!


----------



## gr8onteej

Hobbsy said:


> Love [emoji173]




Thank you.


----------



## gr8onteej

HesitantShopper said:


> Really nice! first looks super squishY!
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable.. love the micro!




It's a puddle of leather and it smells good too.  Thanks!


----------



## yellowbernie

Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous! ! &#10084;


Thank you..


----------



## ilikesunshine

I got this at TJMaxx on clearance and thought it would be perfect for vacation & it was!  I've been lazy (& wish I was still in The DR) so I haven't changed out of her yet...


----------



## whateve

ilikesunshine said:


> I got this at TJMaxx on clearance and thought it would be perfect for vacation & it was!  I've been lazy (& wish I was still in The DR) so I haven't changed out of her yet...


That's so pretty! It looks like it would be easy care too, perfect for a vacation.


----------



## ilikesunshine

whateve said:


> That's so pretty! It looks like it would be easy care too, perfect for a vacation.


 

Yes, it's very low maintenance!


----------



## Iamminda

ilikesunshine said:


> I got this at TJMaxx on clearance and thought it would be perfect for vacation & it was!  I've been lazy (& wish I was still in The DR) so I haven't changed out of her yet...


That is pretty!   I love TJ Maxx -- it's fun to see what they have.  Enjoy.


----------



## Iamminda

Not a purse but I am real excited about my Laduree macaron charm.  Took me months to decide what color combo and size.  Thanks to frivofrugalista and pbnjam for enabling/helping,


----------



## Alesa

Iamminda said:


> Not a purse but I am real excited about my Laduree macaron charm.  Took me months to decide what color combo and size.  Thanks to frivofrugalista and pbnjam for enabling/helping,
> 
> View attachment 3087218


With good reason...It's lovely. I definitely see one of those in my future.  I understand the dilemma of choosing your fav color combo.


----------



## CatePNW

Iamminda said:


> Not a purse but I am real excited about my Laduree macaron charm.  Took me months to decide what color combo and size.  Thanks to frivofrugalista and pbnjam for enabling/helping,
> 
> View attachment 3087218



That is so cute!  I have the knock off one from Icing, and then learned about these real ones.  I get it about the color, I would be the same way!  What's a good source for these?


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Not a purse but I am real excited about my Laduree macaron charm.  Took me months to decide what color combo and size.  Thanks to frivofrugalista and pbnjam for enabling/helping,
> 
> View attachment 3087218



Yay!!! So glad you finally got one! I'm hoping for a blue on my next trip. Enjoy it!


----------



## Iamminda

Alesa said:


> With good reason...It's lovely. I definitely see one of those in my future.  I understand the dilemma of choosing your fav color combo.



Thanks so much.  I am smitten.  



CatePNW said:


> That is so cute!  I have the knock off one from Icing, and then learned about these real ones.  I get it about the color, I would be the same way!  What's a good source for these?



Thank you. The best source would be from Laduree directly in New York, Miami and Europe.  Since I am nowhere near those places, I got mine from Amazon.  I can't speak to the authenticity of the sellers on Amazon but mine looks fine to me.  The prices are fair considering it saves you a trip to say New York.  The prices on Amazon change all the time -- it dropped a few bucks since I got mine but I didn't want to risk it going up.  I have read on other subforums that Amara is a good online source too but I never used them so can't verify.  There are tons of them on EBay but I would be afraid if they are fake.  At least with Amazon Prime, you can return for free if it looks bad/fake.  I hope you get one too.


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Yay!!! So glad you finally got one! I'm hoping for a blue on my next trip. Enjoy it!


Thanks again for your help.  I thought you got another one on your most recent trip.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Thanks again for your help.  I thought you got another one on your most recent trip.



I have 3 in total currently...but it's own an addiction


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> Not a purse but I am real excited about my Laduree macaron charm.  Took me months to decide what color combo and size.  Thanks to frivofrugalista and pbnjam for enabling/helping,
> 
> View attachment 3087218



so very pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> I have 3 in total currently...but it's own an addiction


I would love a silver purple one like yours but I know that is a sold out limited edition


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> I would love a silver purple one like yours but I know that is a sold out limited edition



It is LE but will be on the lookout for you


----------



## HesitantShopper

ilikesunshine said:


> I got this at TJMaxx on clearance and thought it would be perfect for vacation & it was!  I've been lazy (& wish I was still in The DR) so I haven't changed out of her yet...



Such fun patterns! and def easy care.


----------



## Iamminda

HesitantShopper said:


> so very pretty!



Thanks HS.  



frivofrugalista said:


> It is LE but will be on the lookout for you



Thanks so much -- you are so kind.   Just saw one on Amara -- not sure if I want to spend so much (with shipping) but I think it's the only silver one ever made to date.  I need a silver one to go with my purses with silver hardware (lol).


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much -- you are so kind.   Just saw one on Amara -- not sure if I want to spend so much (with shipping) but I think it's the only silver one ever made to date.  I need a silver one to go with my purses with silver hardware (lol).



Lol, yes you do need it!


----------



## CoachMaven

Iamminda said:


> Not a purse but I am real excited about my Laduree macaron charm.  Took me months to decide what color combo and size.  Thanks to frivofrugalista and pbnjam for enabling/helping,
> 
> View attachment 3087218



Oh my word, that is adorable!!!


----------



## CatePNW

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much.  I am smitten.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. The best source would be from Laduree directly in New York, Miami and Europe.  Since I am nowhere near those places, I got mine from Amazon.  I can't speak to the authenticity of the sellers on Amazon but mine looks fine to me.  The prices are fair considering it saves you a trip to say New York.  The prices on Amazon change all the time -- it dropped a few bucks since I got mine but I didn't want to risk it going up.  I have read on other subforums that Amara is a good online source too but I never used them so can't verify.  There are tons of them on EBay but I would be afraid if they are fake.  At least with Amazon Prime, you can return for free if it looks bad/fake.  I hope you get one too.



Thanks!  I did see them on Amazon and thought they were the real deal.  I am a Prime member so I may add some of these to my cart and monitor the price.  It's amazing how often the prices change on Amazon.  I love it when I open my cart and see the notice that prices have gone down!


----------



## Iamminda

CoachMaven said:


> Oh my word, that is adorable!!!


Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

CatePNW said:


> Thanks!  I did see them on Amazon and thought they were the real deal.  I am a Prime member so I may add some of these to my cart and monitor the price.  It's amazing how often the prices change on Amazon.  I love it when I open my cart and see the notice that prices have gone down!


Great!  Have fun shopping!  I was checking these prices for months (they all dropped, some more than others).


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> Not a purse but I am real excited about my Laduree macaron charm.  Took me months to decide what color combo and size.  Thanks to frivofrugalista and pbnjam for enabling/helping,
> 
> View attachment 3087218




O that is so cute! Love this color combo. Can't wait to see you use it on a bag! Congrats.


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> O that is so cute! Love this color combo. Can't wait to see you use it on a bag! Congrats.


Thanks for your inspiration/enabling.


----------



## dolali

Iamminda said:


> Not a purse but I am real excited about my Laduree macaron charm.  Took me months to decide what color combo and size.  Thanks to frivofrugalista and pbnjam for enabling/helping,
> 
> View attachment 3087218



I agree with other: this is super CUTE!!! You chose great colors! 



PS off to check Amazon


----------



## stardustgirl

ilikesunshine said:


> I got this at TJMaxx on clearance and thought it would be perfect for vacation & it was!  I've been lazy (& wish I was still in The DR) so I haven't changed out of her yet...



That's beautiful! I love the colors.



Iamminda said:


> Not a purse but I am real excited about my Laduree macaron charm.  Took me months to decide what color combo and size.  Thanks to frivofrugalista and pbnjam for enabling/helping,


Those things are addicting (both the cookie and the keychains). I hope to visit a real Ladurée shop someday, but none are near me (flyover country) so I had to get mine from online shops. It seems that Ladurée doesn't sell online.  I got a couple from Aliexpress. I can't be sure of their authenticity but they are cute, well made, and the Hello Kitty one is super cute.

Macarons are A Thing! I got some lip balm in little macaron-shaped containers. The cute is just too much.


----------



## Iamminda

dolali said:


> I agree with other: this is super CUTE!!! You chose great colors!
> 
> 
> 
> PS off to check Amazon


Thanks!  Hope you find one you like.


----------



## Iamminda

stardustgirl said:


> That's beautiful! I love the colors.
> 
> 
> Those things are addicting (both the cookie and the keychains). I hope to visit a real Ladurée shop someday, but none are near me (flyover country) so I had to get mine from online shops. It seems that Ladurée doesn't sell online.  I got a couple from Aliexpress. I can't be sure of their authenticity but they are cute, well made, and the Hello Kitty one is super cute.
> 
> Macarons are A Thing! I got some lip balm in little macaron-shaped containers. The cute is just too much.


Thanks.  I am dying to try their macarons -- heard they are real sweet but real good.


----------



## stardustgirl

Iamminda said:


> Thanks.  I am dying to try their macarons -- heard they are real sweet but real good.



I've never had a real Ladurée macaron, but there is a bakery here that makes them and I like them (pistachio is my favorite). Dream trip: to Paris with my smaller dog (the other guy hates leaving the house) to sit in Ladurée and have tea and macarons. Now I just need someone to Bibiddi Bobiddi Do that into happenting.


----------



## frivofrugalista

stardustgirl said:


> I've never had a real Ladurée macaron, but there is a bakery here that makes them and I like them (pistachio is my favorite). Dream trip: to Paris with my smaller dog (the other guy hates leaving the house) to sit in Ladurée and have tea and macarons. Now I just need someone to Bibiddi Bobiddi Do that into happenting.





Iamminda said:


> Thanks.  I am dying to try their macarons -- heard they are real sweet but real good.


They are good, but nothing special. But yes that Paris trip plan sounds amazing!


----------



## Hobbsy

Lenora Dame bag fob. This is 'Mr and Mrs Bot.'  I just love them!


----------



## Iamminda

Hobbsy said:


> Lenora Dame bag fob. This is 'Mr and Mrs Bot.'  I just love them!


Very cute!  I like the Mr and Mrs idea.


----------



## Hobbsy

Iamminda said:


> Very cute!  I like the Mr and Mrs idea.



It is so cute! Thx!


----------



## whateve

Hobbsy said:


> Lenora Dame bag fob. This is 'Mr and Mrs Bot.'  I just love them!


I thought I had resisted these! I saw them on a blog and then put them in my cart, and then forgot about them. They're adorable!


----------



## Hobbsy

whateve said:


> I thought I had resisted these! I saw them on a blog and then put them in my cart, and then forgot about them. They're adorable!



They're still available on shopbop.com


----------



## ilikesunshine

stardustgirl said:


> That's beautiful! I love the colors.


 


HesitantShopper said:


> Such fun patterns! and def easy care.


 


Thanks!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Iamminda said:


> That is pretty!   I love TJ Maxx -- it's fun to see what they have.  Enjoy.


 
I know...this one was a pleasant surprise


----------



## ilikesunshine

Iamminda said:


> Not a purse but I am real excited about my Laduree macaron charm.  Took me months to decide what color combo and size.  Thanks to frivofrugalista and pbnjam for enabling/helping,
> 
> View attachment 3087218


 
It's so pretty!


----------



## whateve

Hobbsy said:


> They're still available on shopbop.com


Thanks, I had it book marked.


----------



## Lady8

abbie001 said:


> I just got this bag last Thursday. I love it ! Its the regular size in Natural.


That bag looks nice! Haven't bought anything but Coach for a while!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hobbsy said:


> Lenora Dame bag fob. This is 'Mr and Mrs Bot.'  I just love them!



super cute couple!


----------



## Hobbsy

whateve said:


> Thanks, I had it book marked.



Nice! &#128522;


----------



## Hobbsy

HesitantShopper said:


> super cute couple!



I think so too, thx!


----------



## Iamminda

ilikesunshine said:


> It's so pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## aubergined

Iamminda said:


> Not a purse but I am real excited about my Laduree macaron charm.  Took me months to decide what color combo and size.  Thanks to frivofrugalista and pbnjam for enabling/helping,
> 
> View attachment 3087218




This is soooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Kitts

So I haven't gotten this yet, but love this new Fossil tassel fob. I think the pic in the ad shows it off better than the website.  I think this would look so good on many Coach pink and red purses.!


----------



## vesperholly

OMG that is adorable. Fossil is one of my favorite brands!


----------



## Iamminda

Kitts said:


> So I haven't gotten this yet, but love this new Fossil tassel fob. I think the pic in the ad shows it off better than the website.  I think this would look so good on many Coach pink and red purses.!
> View attachment 3089741
> View attachment 3089742


so cute!  I love tassels!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Kitts said:


> So I haven't gotten this yet, but love this new Fossil tassel fob. I think the pic in the ad shows it off better than the website.  I think this would look so good on many Coach pink and red purses.!
> View attachment 3089741
> View attachment 3089742



I have seen this in person! it's adorable.


----------



## stardustgirl

I've purchased a bit of LeSportsac lately, mostly because they have a Peanuts line now!  I also got their Cinderella cosmetic bag to go with my pale blue Edie (which just looks like a Cinderella bag to me with the embossed coach and horses).


----------



## Mariquel

stardustgirl said:


> I've purchased a bit of LeSportsac lately, mostly because they have a Peanuts line now!  I also got their Cinderella cosmetic bag to go with my pale blue Edie (which just looks like a Cinderella bag to me with the embossed coach and horses).



The Cinderella cosmetic bag is perfect for your Edie!  Even the shade of blue is the right hue!  All the Snoopy goods are cute too.


----------



## Iamminda

stardustgirl said:


> I've purchased a bit of LeSportsac lately, mostly because they have a Peanuts line now!  I also got their Cinderella cosmetic bag to go with my pale blue Edie (which just looks like a Cinderella bag to me with the embossed coach and horses).


Very nice!  I love Le Sportsac


----------



## pbnjam

stardustgirl said:


> I've purchased a bit of LeSportsac lately, mostly because they have a Peanuts line now!  I also got their Cinderella cosmetic bag to go with my pale blue Edie (which just looks like a Cinderella bag to me with the embossed coach and horses).


Love your haul! Very nice match with the Cinderella cosmetic bag.


Kitts said:


> So I haven't gotten this yet, but love this new Fossil tassel fob. I think the pic in the ad shows it off better than the website.  I think this would look so good on many Coach pink and red purses.!
> View attachment 3089741
> View attachment 3089742


This is cute! I want one too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

stardustgirl said:


> I've purchased a bit of LeSportsac lately, mostly because they have a Peanuts line now!  I also got their Cinderella cosmetic bag to go with my pale blue Edie (which just looks like a Cinderella bag to me with the embossed coach and horses).



the peanuts items are adorable but that Cinderella with the Edie is gorgeous! that i just love together.


----------



## Coconut lover

stardustgirl said:


> I've purchased a bit of LeSportsac lately, mostly because they have a Peanuts line now!  I also got their Cinderella cosmetic bag to go with my pale blue Edie (which just looks like a Cinderella bag to me with the embossed coach and horses).



Love the Cinderella makeup bag!  LeSportsac has some really cool patterns and is so lightweight!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Michael Kors - Bedford Tassel Medium Convertible Shoulder Bag in Electric Blue. I'm in LOVE with this color!!!


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> Michael Kors - Bedford Tassel Medium Convertible Shoulder Bag in Electric Blue. I'm in LOVE with this color!!!
> View attachment 3092236


Beautiful color! The leather looks smooshy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> Beautiful color! The leather looks smooshy.


Thanks! It is sooo soft and smushy! The color is even prettier in the sunlight. Def one of my fav blues right now.


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Michael Kors - Bedford Tassel Medium Convertible Shoulder Bag in Electric Blue. I'm in LOVE with this color!!!
> View attachment 3092236


Gorgeous blue.


----------



## Iamminda

All these posts about LeSportsac inspired me to get this little crossbody today.  It is a souvenir from Disneyland


----------



## ayumiken

BeachBagGal said:


> Michael Kors - Bedford Tassel Medium Convertible Shoulder Bag in Electric Blue. I'm in LOVE with this color!!!
> View attachment 3092236


Beautiful smooshy bag but I love more dark chocolate brown or bright maroon colors for this kind. I love this bag. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stardustgirl

BeachBagGal said:


> Michael Kors - Bedford Tassel Medium Convertible Shoulder Bag in Electric Blue. I'm in LOVE with this color!!!



Is it wrong to want to snorgle a bag like you'd do with a puppy? Because that bag looks soooo inviting! That blue is amazing!



Iamminda said:


> All these posts about LeSportsac inspired me to get this little crossbody today.  It is a souvenir from Disneyland



Aww! Minnie! Cute!


----------



## stardustgirl

Mariquel said:


> The Cinderella cosmetic bag is perfect for your Edie!  Even the shade of blue is the right hue!  All the Snoopy goods are cute too.





Iamminda said:


> Very nice!  I love Le Sportsac





pbnjam said:


> Love your haul! Very nice match with the Cinderella cosmetic bag.





HesitantShopper said:


> the peanuts items are adorable but that Cinderella with the Edie is gorgeous! that i just love together.





Coconut lover said:


> Love the Cinderella makeup bag!  LeSportsac has some really cool patterns and is so lightweight!


----------



## ayumiken

Iamminda said:


> All these posts about LeSportsac inspired me to get this little crossbody today.  It is a souvenir from Disneyland
> 
> View attachment 3092295


Pretty LeSportSac. It's flowery and has a lovely look. Nice souvenir. Nice color black for his type.


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> All these posts about LeSportsac inspired me to get this little crossbody today.  It is a souvenir from Disneyland
> 
> View attachment 3092295




So cute! Perfect to use at Disneyland too.


----------



## EGBDF

BeachBagGal said:


> Michael Kors - Bedford Tassel Medium Convertible Shoulder Bag in Electric Blue. I'm in LOVE with this color!!!
> View attachment 3092236



Oooh, gorgeous shade of blue!


----------



## Younglove

IraPo said:


> My new Kate Spade



Eeek love this!! How adorable!


----------



## Younglove

I'm kinda sad! I've been a total coach junkie for the past like 7 years I've gone through sooo many coach bags fp and mff and have never even looked at other brands and lately I've just fallen out of love  I haven't bought a coach in awhile it seems none of their designs have turned into classics that stick around like many other brands have so I constantly have to keep up with the newest and resell the old I feel. Anyway this is my latest bag the e/w Hamilton in saffiano pearl gray I love how classy it feels!


----------



## Mariquel

BeachBagGal said:


> Michael Kors - Bedford Tassel Medium Convertible Shoulder Bag in Electric Blue. I'm in LOVE with this color!!!
> View attachment 3092236



I love this shade of blue too.........especially in the summer with a white outfit!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Younglove said:


> I'm kinda sad! I've been a total coach junkie for the past like 7 years I've gone through sooo many coach bags fp and mff and have never even looked at other brands and lately I've just fallen out of love  I haven't bought a coach in awhile it seems none of their designs have turned into classics that stick around like many other brands have so I constantly have to keep up with the newest and resell the old I feel. Anyway this is my latest bag the e/w Hamilton in saffiano pearl gray I love how classy it feels!



I love Pearl grey! MK makes nice bags, i know they get HUGE flack on this forum, i have no clue why(and yes i have read the threads, i again still don't get why??) anyhoo.. my MK is nicely made, i love the liner in it.

While i am not one who would want to own a thousand and one Saffiano bags it has it's purpose and MK does make some that are not, an option i may explore for fall myself.


----------



## Iamminda

stardustgirl said:


> Is it wrong to want to snorgle a bag like you'd do with a puppy? Because that bag looks soooo inviting! That blue is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww! Minnie! Cute!





ayumiken said:


> Pretty LeSportSac. It's flowery and has a lovely look. Nice souvenir. Nice color black for his type.





pbnjam said:


> So cute! Perfect to use at Disneyland too.



Thanks ladies!  I am a huge Minnie fan


----------



## lurkernomore

BeachBagGal said:


> Michael Kors - Bedford Tassel Medium Convertible Shoulder Bag in Electric Blue. I'm in LOVE with this color!!!
> View attachment 3092236




love the blue...and I want to "pet" that tassel


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> All these posts about LeSportsac inspired me to get this little crossbody today.  It is a souvenir from Disneyland
> 
> View attachment 3092295



so cute...I love Disney!


----------



## whateve

HesitantShopper said:


> I love Pearl grey! MK makes nice bags, i know they get HUGE flack on this forum, i have no clue why(and yes i have read the threads, i again still don't get why??) anyhoo.. my MK is nicely made, i love the liner in it.
> 
> While i am not one who would want to own a thousand and one Saffiano bags it has it's purpose and MK does make some that are not, an option i may explore for fall myself.


I love my MK bag. I love the extra pockets. Mine is MFF from a few years ago and it is very nicely made. The quality of the suede is really nice too. I really don't like the shiny logo lining.

I hate shopping in MK stores because the salespeople are so pushy! Once they forced me to try on a ridiculous fluffy vest that I wouldn't buy in a million years.


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> so cute...I love Disney!


Thanks so much


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

stardustgirl said:


> I've purchased a bit of LeSportsac lately, mostly because they have a Peanuts line now!  I also got their Cinderella cosmetic bag to go with my pale blue Edie (which just looks like a Cinderella bag to me with the embossed coach and horses).


Great finds! Very cute.  Still waffling on whether or not to purchase a piece or two from the LeSportsac/TokiDoki collection... it's kind of pricey, even on ebay.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Hobbsy said:


> Lenora Dame bag fob. This is 'Mr and Mrs Bot.'  I just love them!


Love them! I have a couple of keys (necklaces) by her that I purchased from Urban Outfitters years ago.


----------



## Hobbsy

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Love them! I have a couple of keys (necklaces) by her that I purchased from Urban Outfitters years ago.



I've seen some of those, adorable!  And thanks,  these guys are fun!


----------



## HesitantShopper

whateve said:


> I love my MK bag. I love the extra pockets. Mine is MFF from a few years ago and it is very nicely made. The quality of the suede is really nice too. I really don't like the shiny logo lining.
> 
> I hate shopping in MK stores because the salespeople are so pushy! Once they forced me to try on a ridiculous fluffy vest that I wouldn't buy in a million years.



I love all the pockets on MK's.. that is an area that truly pulls me in.. Here the SA aren't pushy more overwhelmed by people who know bags lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> love the blue...and I want to "pet" that tassel


Haha!! The tassel is soooo soft and DEF worthy of petting lol...unlike my Coach Legacy ones that are definitely on the stiffer side.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MK Jet Set Chain Messenger in Aquamarine. Love the color and crossbody style!!


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> MK Jet Set Chain Messenger in Aquamarine. Love the color and crossbody style!!
> View attachment 3099864


What a beautiful color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> What a beautiful color!




Thanks! I love it too! I have such a MAJOR weakness for blue bags.. any shade lol.


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> MK Jet Set Chain Messenger in Aquamarine. Love the color and crossbody style!!
> View attachment 3099864


Pretty color!


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> MK Jet Set Chain Messenger in Aquamarine. Love the color and crossbody style!!
> View attachment 3099864




Love this and love aquamarine!


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> MK Jet Set Chain Messenger in Aquamarine. Love the color and crossbody style!!
> View attachment 3099864



LOVE the color!


----------



## kcoach

I've bought 2 Rebecca Minkoff bags this week - love them both! Charcoal gray nubuck/suede Regan and black leather 5-zip (full size) with gold hardware.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

whateve said:


> What a beautiful color!




It's soooo pretty! I love this color!


----------



## stardustgirl

BeachBagGal said:


> MK Jet Set Chain Messenger in Aquamarine. Love the color and crossbody style!!
> View attachment 3099864



Ooohhhh that BLUE! I also have a weakness for blue bags. 



kcoach said:


> I've bought 2 Rebecca Minkoff bags this week - love them both! Charcoal gray nubuck/suede Regan and black leather 5-zip (full size) with gold hardware.



Pretty! I especially like the Regan. I'm not organized enough for 5 zippers - I'd be confused (also why I passed on the fancy garage door opener and insisted on the one with a single button)


----------



## kcoach

stardustgirl said:


> Ooohhhh that BLUE! I also have a weakness for blue bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty! I especially like the Regan. I'm not organized enough for 5 zippers - I'd be confused (also why I passed on the fancy garage door opener and insisted on the one with a single button)


Thanks! I agree on the zippers and organization - I don't really use the zippers except for the top one - perfect spot for my iphone. It's surprisingly roomy inside so I don't really need to use those outer zipper pockets!


----------



## Sarah03

I was kinda bad at the outlet today. I returned my metallic blue Phoebe because I liked her, but didn't LOVE her (sorry Phoebe).  So anyway, I went into MK because CFC09 had seen some FP bags at her outlet, and you just never know what you might find. Boy did I find some stuff. The first bag is called the Greenwich Satchel. I really liked this style but never bought it because the available colors just never appealed to me. Today, my outlet had one left in the Black/Raspberry color. My FP MK never had this, so when I saw her it was instant love. So I figured I'd carry her around just to be sure. As I was wandering around I found a Quilted Susannah Tote, which was the bag I had planned to buy at the upcoming Macy's sale. Uh oh, what do I do??  If you are thinking, "Buy both of them!" You'd be correct. I couldn't resist either of them. 
View attachment 3103838
View attachment 3103839

The Greenwich is saffiano & can be cinched in or carried as a tote. It will be perfect for work! It was marked down to $214. 
View attachment 3103841

The Susannah is LAMB!  She's so soft & pretty. And she smells amazing. She was a steal @ $197. 
Yay!  I'm so happy!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> I was kinda bad at the outlet today. I returned my metallic blue Phoebe because I liked her, but didn't LOVE her (sorry Phoebe).  So anyway, I went into MK because CFC09 had seen some FP bags at her outlet, and you just never know what you might find. Boy did I find some stuff. The first bag is called the Greenwich Satchel. I really liked this style but never bought it because the available colors just never appealed to me. Today, my outlet had one left in the Black/Raspberry color. My FP MK never had this, so when I saw her it was instant love. So I figured I'd carry her around just to be sure. As I was wandering around I found a Quilted Susannah Tote, which was the bag I had planned to buy at the upcoming Macy's sale. Uh oh, what do I do??  If you are thinking, "Buy both of them!" You'd be correct. I couldn't resist either of them.
> View attachment 3103838
> View attachment 3103839
> 
> The Greenwich is saffiano & can be cinched in or carried as a tote. It will be perfect for work! It was marked down to $214.
> View attachment 3103841
> 
> The Susannah is LAMB!  She's so soft & pretty. And she smells amazing. She was a steal @ $197.
> Yay!  I'm so happy!


You were bad (LOL)!   Congrats on your new bags.  I especially like the raspberry color inside.  Enjoy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Sarah03 said:


> I was kinda bad at the outlet today. I returned my metallic blue Phoebe because I liked her, but didn't LOVE her (sorry Phoebe).  So anyway, I went into MK because CFC09 had seen some FP bags at her outlet, and you just never know what you might find. Boy did I find some stuff. The first bag is called the Greenwich Satchel. I really liked this style but never bought it because the available colors just never appealed to me. Today, my outlet had one left in the Black/Raspberry color. My FP MK never had this, so when I saw her it was instant love. So I figured I'd carry her around just to be sure. As I was wandering around I found a Quilted Susannah Tote, which was the bag I had planned to buy at the upcoming Macy's sale. Uh oh, what do I do??  If you are thinking, "Buy both of them!" You'd be correct. I couldn't resist either of them.
> View attachment 3103838
> View attachment 3103839
> 
> The Greenwich is saffiano & can be cinched in or carried as a tote. It will be perfect for work! It was marked down to $214.
> View attachment 3103841
> 
> The Susannah is LAMB!  She's so soft & pretty. And she smells amazing. She was a steal @ $197.
> Yay!  I'm so happy!




Congrats!!! is the Susannah a FP bag???


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> You were bad (LOL)!   Congrats on your new bags.  I especially like the raspberry color inside.  Enjoy!



Lol. I was. There's no denying it!  Thank you 



crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats!!! is the Susannah a FP bag???




Yes it is!


----------



## lurkernomore

Sarah03 said:


> I was kinda bad at the outlet today. I returned my metallic blue Phoebe because I liked her, but didn't LOVE her (sorry Phoebe).  So anyway, I went into MK because CFC09 had seen some FP bags at her outlet, and you just never know what you might find. Boy did I find some stuff. The first bag is called the Greenwich Satchel. I really liked this style but never bought it because the available colors just never appealed to me. Today, my outlet had one left in the Black/Raspberry color. My FP MK never had this, so when I saw her it was instant love. So I figured I'd carry her around just to be sure. As I was wandering around I found a Quilted Susannah Tote, which was the bag I had planned to buy at the upcoming Macy's sale. Uh oh, what do I do??  If you are thinking, "Buy both of them!" You'd be correct. I couldn't resist either of them.
> View attachment 3103838
> View attachment 3103839
> 
> The Greenwich is saffiano & can be cinched in or carried as a tote. It will be perfect for work! It was marked down to $214.
> View attachment 3103841
> 
> The Susannah is LAMB!  She's so soft & pretty. And she smells amazing. She was a steal @ $197.
> Yay!  I'm so happy!



Congrats - sometimes it feels sooooo good to be be bad! (Of course I was going to check out this thread)


----------



## stardustgirl

Sarah03 said:


> I was kinda bad at the outlet today.



Both of those are gorgeous. Congrats!



lurkernomore said:


> Congrats - sometimes it feels sooooo good to be be bad! (Of course I was going to check out this thread)



Ha hahaaa!!! You beat me to it - I was going to say the same thing.


----------



## Sarah03

lurkernomore said:


> Congrats - sometimes it feels sooooo good to be be bad! (Of course I was going to check out this thread)



Thank you!  Yes it does. I was giddy the whole way home!



stardustgirl said:


> Both of those are gorgeous. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha hahaaa!!! You beat me to it - I was going to say the same thing.




Thank you!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

My birthday present from hubby [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My birthday present from hubby [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115960



Congrats and Happy Birthday.  What a special present!  Is that the GM size?  Looks nice and roomy.  Enjoy!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Iamminda said:


> Congrats and Happy Birthday.  What a special present!  Is that the GM size?  Looks nice and roomy.  Enjoy!




Thank you! It's the MM. He bought it preloved, but it is seriously like new. I can't believe it! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

AshleyLovesLV said:


> Thank you! It's the MM. He bought it preloved, but it is seriously like new. I can't believe it! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Looks great!   Perfect bag for you since you have young kids (if I remember correctly).


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> I was kinda bad at the outlet today. I returned my metallic blue Phoebe because I liked her, but didn't LOVE her (sorry Phoebe).  So anyway, I went into MK because CFC09 had seen some FP bags at her outlet, and you just never know what you might find. Boy did I find some stuff. The first bag is called the Greenwich Satchel. I really liked this style but never bought it because the available colors just never appealed to me. Today, my outlet had one left in the Black/Raspberry color. My FP MK never had this, so when I saw her it was instant love. So I figured I'd carry her around just to be sure. As I was wandering around I found a Quilted Susannah Tote, which was the bag I had planned to buy at the upcoming Macy's sale. Uh oh, what do I do??  If you are thinking, "Buy both of them!" You'd be correct. I couldn't resist either of them.
> View attachment 3103838
> View attachment 3103839
> 
> The Greenwich is saffiano & can be cinched in or carried as a tote. It will be perfect for work! It was marked down to $214.
> View attachment 3103841
> 
> The Susannah is LAMB!  She's so soft & pretty. And she smells amazing. She was a steal @ $197.
> Yay!  I'm so happy!



um, heck yeah i get why neither remained! awesome finds!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My birthday present from hubby [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115960



Very nice! Happy Birthday!


----------



## HesitantShopper

My new mk Marly super soft and 4! Yes, 
Four! Outside pockets lol


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Iamminda said:


> Looks great!   Perfect bag for you since you have young kids (if I remember correctly).




Yes! That was definitely part of the decision process. [emoji6]


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! Happy Birthday!




Thank you! Love that MK too [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Iamminda

HesitantShopper said:


> My new mk Marly super soft and 4! Yes,
> Four! Outside pockets lol
> 
> View attachment 3116004



Such a pretty bag!  Love the look of that leather and ALL those pockets.  And as usual, your backdrop is lovely.  Congrats!


----------



## Hobbsy

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My birthday present from hubby [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115960



Happy birthday! !! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Hobbsy said:


> Happy birthday! !! Gorgeous bag!




Thank you!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My birthday present from hubby [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115960




It's beautiful! And our hubbies think alike... I just got this from mine for my birthday last week. My first LV![ (also pre-loved)


----------



## GA Peach

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My birthday present from hubby [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115960


 


LolaCalifornia said:


> It's beautiful! And our hubbies think alike... I just got this from mine for my birthday last week. My first LV![ (also pre-loved)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116172


 
Your DH's did a great job!  My birthday is coming up in a couple of months so maybe I need to start dropping my DH some serious hints.........  LOL


----------



## HesitantShopper

AshleyLovesLV said:


> Thank you! Love that MK too [emoji6][emoji6]



Thanks!



Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty bag!  Love the look of that leather and ALL those pockets.  And as usual, your backdrop is lovely.  Congrats!



Thank you! i just love all the pockets lol



LolaCalifornia said:


> It's beautiful! And our hubbies think alike... I just got this from mine for my birthday last week. My first LV![ (also pre-loved)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116172



Happy Birthday! another great LV bag!


----------



## Iamminda

LolaCalifornia said:


> It's beautiful! And our hubbies think alike... I just got this from mine for my birthday last week. My first LV![ (also pre-loved)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116172



Congrats on your first LV.  the Galleria is such a great bag and it looks like new.  Enjoy and happy birthday.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

GA Peach said:


> Your DH's did a great job!  My birthday is coming up in a couple of months so maybe I need to start dropping my DH some serious hints.........  LOL




Thank you! Yes, start now! Lol.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

GA Peach said:


> Your DH's did a great job!  My birthday is coming up in a couple of months so maybe I need to start dropping my DH some serious hints.........  LOL


Thank you! YES, start hinting!!!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

HesitantShopper said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! i just love all the pockets lol
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday! another great LV bag!


Thank you! I love it.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your first LV.  the Galleria is such a great bag and it looks like new.  Enjoy and happy birthday.


Thank you! I've wanted the Galliera FOREVER and can't believe I finally have it! Yes, it's in great condition; just has an ink stain inside, but I can live with that...


----------



## lurkernomore

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My birthday present from hubby [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115960




Congrats! and I am impressed that your hubby would even know to look for pre-loved! 
Happy Birthdayartyhat:artyhat:


----------



## lurkernomore

HesitantShopper said:


> My new mk Marly super soft and 4! Yes,
> Four! Outside pockets lol
> 
> View attachment 3116004




Enjoy! The leather looks amazing on this!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

lurkernomore said:


> Congrats! and I am impressed that your hubby would even know to look for pre-loved!
> Happy Birthdayartyhat:artyhat:




Thank you! I may or may not have had something to do with pointing him in the right direction. Lol. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Jaidybug

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My birthday present from hubby [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115960



Gorgeous, this is on my want list [emoji5]&#65039;Happy Birthday!



HesitantShopper said:


> My new mk Marly super soft and 4! Yes,
> Four! Outside pockets lol
> 
> View attachment 3116004



Love the shape of that bag! 



LolaCalifornia said:


> It's beautiful! And our hubbies think alike... I just got this from mine for my birthday last week. My first LV![ (also pre-loved)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116172



Great gift, it's beautiful! Happy Birthday!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

HesitantShopper said:


> My new mk Marly super soft and 4! Yes,
> Four! Outside pockets lol
> 
> View attachment 3116004




This is gorgeous!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous, this is on my want list [emoji5]&#65039;Happy Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the shape of that bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Great gift, it's beautiful! Happy Birthday!




Thank you!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> Enjoy! The leather looks amazing on this!



Thanks, yes very, very soft.



Jaidybug said:


> Love the shape of that bag!



Thanks, it's actually very comfy to wear because of the slouchy design.



LolaCalifornia said:


> This is gorgeous!



Thanks!


----------



## grannytoabbi

My kate Spades.  The storey is, when my daughter and I made our once a year to the Camarillo outlets (without kids and husbands) for 2 days, I bought the pink Kate Spade tote.  When I was up babysitting my grandkids my daughter said she could kick herself
for not buying the pink kate spade tote like mine.  Well, when I got home I was looking at my other bags and my lg. Phoebe in peach rose and it is so close in color to the pink kate spade tote you almost can't tell the difference.  On to the end of this storey, I was on Ebay and saw the same KS in this beautiful color and I bought it.  I give my daughter a Coach bag every Christmas, so instead I'm giving her the pink KS.  She has NO clue.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MK Bedford Small Messenger in Black with gold hardware. The style reminds me of the small duffles (except this is pebbled leather), which is probably why I love it so much! Super soft and very room for a smaller crossbody. Plus I got it on sale for a good price!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> MK Bedford Small Messenger in Black with gold hardware. The style remvinds me of the small duffles (except this is pebbled leather), which is probably why I love it so much! Super soft and very room for a smaller crossbody. Plus I got it on sale for a good price!
> View attachment 3131200



Very nice! i just saw these at Macy's (the dusty rose one specifically) and I totally thought they looked like the mini duffle.  Enjoy!


----------



## Kitts

BeachBagGal said:


> MK Bedford Small Messenger in Black with gold hardware. The style reminds me of the small duffles (except this is pebbled leather), which is probably why I love it so much! Super soft and very room for a smaller crossbody. Plus I got it on sale for a good price!
> View attachment 3131200




So pretty!!! Is this the style that has an exterior slip pocket, like up near the top in back?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Very nice! i just saw these at Macy's (the dusty rose one specifically) and I totally thought they looked like the mini duffle.  Enjoy!


Thanks! Yeah when they first came out I thought of the mini duffle. This bag has an outside pocket, which is nice. I bought a Legacy mini duffle for my Mom for Mother's Day a few years ago in Cobalt that I love. Everytime she wears it I think how I close I was to keeping it lol.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kitts said:


> So pretty!!! Is this the style that has an exterior slip pocket, like up near the top in back?




Yeah it does. It can hold an iPhone 6 vertically with a little of it peeking out or a tight fit horizontally. There are two sizes of this bag. Mine is the smaller version. Here's a pic of the pocket. Hopefully you can see it better. It's difficult with the black liner. It's an open pocket on the back.


----------



## Kitts

BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah it does. It can hold an iPhone 6 vertically with a little of it peeking out or a tight fit horizontally. There are two sizes of this bag. Mine is the smaller version. Here's a pic of the pocket. Hopefully you can see it better. It's difficult with the black liner.
> View attachment 3131269




Thank you!!! Saw it in store the other day and love that slip pocket! Wish Coach had that on more styles. I think I need to add this one to my wish list. [emoji4] Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kitts said:


> Thank you!!! Saw it in store the other day and love that slip pocket! Wish Coach had that on more styles. I think I need to add this one to my wish list. [emoji4] Enjoy your new bag!


Thanks! I bought it on bloomingdales.com on sale. Orig $218, on sale for $152 and another $20 off, and with e*bates taking care of tax it cost me $132...and free shipping. The same sale is still going on now...not that I'm trying to enable lol.


----------



## aundria17

My jimmy choo metallic biker bike &#10084;&#128156;&#10084;&#128156;


----------



## whateve

aundria17 said:


> My jimmy choo metallic biker bike &#10084;&#128156;&#10084;&#128156;


Beautiful! I still regret not getting a purple Jimmy Choo bag two years ago. It had chains like this.


----------



## pbnjam

BeachBagGal said:


> MK Bedford Small Messenger in Black with gold hardware. The style reminds me of the small duffles (except this is pebbled leather), which is probably why I love it so much! Super soft and very room for a smaller crossbody. Plus I got it on sale for a good price!
> View attachment 3131200




Nice crossbody! Looks great. Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

aundria17 said:


> My jimmy choo metallic biker bike [emoji173][emoji171][emoji173][emoji171]




I like those chains. They look very cool!


----------



## Hobbsy

aundria17 said:


> My jimmy choo metallic biker bike &#10084;&#128156;&#10084;&#128156;



Very cool bag!!


----------



## MsBaggins

MK Riley


----------



## Sarah03

MsBaggins said:


> MK Riley




Beautiful!  Riley is my favorite MK.


----------



## MsBaggins

Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful!  Riley is my favorite MK.



Thanks!!! Its a great bag. Im already looking for another color


----------



## coachgirl555

My newest LV Evasions Sarah wallet!


----------



## whateve

coachgirl555 said:


> My newest LV Evasions Sarah wallet!


These are out now? I placed a pre-order several months ago but they never called. Probably a good thing since I shouldn't be spending that much on a wallet! Very pretty!


----------



## Sarah03

MsBaggins said:


> Thanks!!! Its a great bag. Im already looking for another color




There are so many great colors at Macy's. I ended up with peanut and pale blue. Good luck deciding & post pics!!


----------



## pbnjam

coachgirl555 said:


> My newest LV Evasions Sarah wallet!



Very pretty! I like this color over the flamingo. Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

coachgirl555 said:


> My newest LV Evasions Sarah wallet!



wow, that is gorgeous!


----------



## coachgirl555

whateve said:


> These are out now? I placed a pre-order several months ago but they never called. Probably a good thing since I shouldn't be spending that much on a wallet! Very pretty!


 
Thanks ..... not every piece of the collection has been released yet so depending on what you ordered it may not be available yet .... I still have 2 on my reserve list yet also


----------



## coachgirl555

pbnjam said:


> Very pretty! I like this color over the flamingo. Congrats!


 


HesitantShopper said:


> wow, that is gorgeous!




Thanks!


----------



## Jaidybug

coachgirl555 said:


> My newest LV Evasions Sarah wallet!




Love it! Congrats!


----------



## coachgirl555

Jaidybug said:


> Love it! Congrats!


Thank You!


----------



## Iamminda

coachgirl555 said:


> My newest LV Evasions Sarah wallet!



Congrats!  I love how it is hibiscus pink inside.  Enjoy!


----------



## coachgirl555

Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  I love how it is hibiscus pink inside.  Enjoy!


Thanks


----------



## katev

This was an ebay impulse buy. I picked up a Marc by Marc Jacobs card holder in the Surf pattern NWT for $33 shipped. 


I have absolutely no use for it but I love it! We are going on a Caribbean vacation later this year and I hope to find a use for it by then!


----------



## whateve

katev said:


> This was an ebay impulse buy. I picked up a Marc by Marc Jacobs card holder in the Surf pattern NWT for $33 shipped.
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no use for it but I love it! We are going on a Caribbean vacation later this year and I hope to find a use for it by then!


That is adorable!


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> This was an ebay impulse buy. I picked up a Marc by Marc Jacobs card holder in the Surf pattern NWT for $33 shipped.
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no use for it but I love it! We are going on a Caribbean vacation later this year and I hope to find a use for it by then!


That is super cute!


----------



## Iamminda

katev said:


> This was an ebay impulse buy. I picked up a Marc by Marc Jacobs card holder in the Surf pattern NWT for $33 shipped.
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no use for it but I love it! We are going on a Caribbean vacation later this year and I hope to find a use for it by then!



Very cute.  Perfect for your Caribbean vacation!  Maybe you can use it to hold your hotel key and a little cash when you go to the beach/swimming?


----------



## katev

katev said:


> This was an ebay impulse buy. I picked up a Marc by Marc Jacobs card holder in the Surf pattern NWT for $33 shipped. I have absolutely no use for it but I love it! We are going on a Caribbean vacation later this year and I hope to find a use for it by then!


 



whateve said:


> That is adorable!


 


BeachBagGal said:


> That is super cute!


 


Iamminda said:


> Very cute.  Perfect for your Caribbean vacation!  Maybe you can use it to hold your hotel key and a little cash when you go to the beach/swimming?


 
Thanks, and that's a great suggestion! I already have lots of Coach bling to bring on my island vacation, including my cinched Audrey fish tote and shell wristlet, so the Surf card holder by MBMJ should fit right in with the general gaudiness - and I don't care, I love it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

katev said:


> This was an ebay impulse buy. I picked up a Marc by Marc Jacobs card holder in the Surf pattern NWT for $33 shipped.
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no use for it but I love it! We are going on a Caribbean vacation later this year and I hope to find a use for it by then!



that is adorable! i have no doubt it''ll be perfect for you upcoming vaycay!


----------



## HesitantShopper

katev said:


> Thanks, and that's a great suggestion! I already have lots of Coach bling to bring on my island vacation, including my cinched Audrey fish tote and shell wristlet, so the Surf card holder by MBMJ should fit right in with the general gaudiness - and I don't care, I love it!



what details on these!


----------



## stardustgirl

katev said:


> This was an ebay impulse buy. I picked up a Marc by Marc Jacobs card holder in the Surf pattern NWT for $33 shipped.
> 
> 
> I have absolutely no use for it but I love it! We are going on a Caribbean vacation later this year and I hope to find a use for it by then!





katev said:


> Thanks, and that's a great suggestion! I already have lots of Coach bling to bring on my island vacation, including my cinched Audrey fish tote and shell wristlet, so the Surf card holder by MBMJ should fit right in with the general gaudiness - and I don't care, I love it!



So cute! I love whimsical things. The fish tote and shell wristlet are on my "hope to find someday" list. I love those.


----------



## Cyra

I got a call from the 1-866-VUITTON number this morning. I had contacted them on August 1st, and the took my VISA info and put me on a list. So the Fuchsia Multicarte has come in and they will be shipping to me. So excited. Also, a very special thanks to littlemanda for allowing me to use her photo of her Multicarte.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Cyra said:


> I got a call from the 1-866-VUITTON number this morning. I had contacted them on August 1st, and the took my VISA info and put me on a list. So the Fuchsia Multicarte has come in and they will be shipping to me. So excited. Also, a very special thanks to littlemanda for allowing me to use her photo of her Multicarte.



Yay! Hope you love your multicartes,  such a handy little wallet.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Lots of new stuff this month! I went on a binge. Prada, Balenciaga, Louis Vuitton (8 bags and tons of SLGs-- here are my two favorites, Pallas and Sofia Coppola) and Chanel, to name just a few! If I posted it all here everyone would think I was insane so here are just a few of the pieces. I even found a legacy satchel for $25 at a consignment shop too, and snatched it like a mad woman. I remember when that was the bag to end all bags back in 2008. So beautiful. Most of these are consignment and online finds, but I also had a private VIC shop at LV a couple of weeks ago. Yes, I know, I obviously have a problem. *shame*


----------



## whateve

Camaro Chic said:


> Lots of new stuff this month! I went on a binge. Prada, Balenciaga, Louis Vuitton (8 bags and tons of SLGs-- here are my two favorites, Pallas and Sofia Coppola) and Chanel, to name just a few! If I posted it all here everyone would think I was insane so here are just a few of the pieces. I even found a legacy satchel for $25 at a consignment shop too, and snatched it like a mad woman. I remember when that was the bag to end all bags back in 2008. So beautiful. Most of these are consignment and online finds, but I also had a private VIC shop at LV a couple of weeks ago. Yes, I know, I obviously have a problem. *shame*


Wow! They are all so gorgeous! I love the greenish Bal. That color is to die for.


----------



## MKB0925

Beautiful....I love everything!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Camaro Chic said:


> Lots of new stuff this month! I went on a binge. Prada, Balenciaga, Louis Vuitton (8 bags and tons of SLGs-- here are my two favorites, Pallas and Sofia Coppola) and Chanel, to name just a few! If I posted it all here everyone would think I was insane so here are just a few of the pieces. I even found a legacy satchel for $25 at a consignment shop too, and snatched it like a mad woman. I remember when that was the bag to end all bags back in 2008. So beautiful. Most of these are consignment and online finds, but I also had a private VIC shop at LV a couple of weeks ago. Yes, I know, I obviously have a problem. *shame*



All very nice pieces~


----------



## Cyra

Camaro Chic said:


> Lots of new stuff this month! I went on a binge. Prada, Balenciaga, Louis Vuitton (8 bags and tons of SLGs-- here are my two favorites, Pallas and Sofia Coppola) and Chanel, to name just a few! If I posted it all here everyone would think I was insane so here are just a few of the pieces. I even found a legacy satchel for $25 at a consignment shop too, and snatched it like a mad woman. I remember when that was the bag to end all bags back in 2008. So beautiful. Most of these are consignment and online finds, but I also had a private VIC shop at LV a couple of weeks ago. Yes, I know, I obviously have a problem. *shame*



Wow and wow!!  Love your black Chanel tote especially!!  Enjoy


----------



## abwd

So I happened upon these functional and adorable totes at Banana Republic while traveling. I have been traveling a lot and these are perfect for schleping work stuff on the plane.  lease ignore the crap on my table. Nine days away from work and I am just grateful the kids are alive and healthy. The house...ummm, needs some attention.


----------



## soonergirl

abwd said:


> So I happened upon these functional and adorable totes at Banana Republic while traveling. I have been traveling a lot and these are perfect for schleping work stuff on the plane.  lease ignore the crap on my table. Nine days away from work and I am just grateful the kids are alive and healthy. The house...ummm, needs some attention.
> 
> View attachment 3137811



These look like something I've been looking for! Are they lightweight?

I picked up this fun Brahmin today. Can't wait to break her out next spring.


----------



## abwd

soonergirl said:


> These look like something I've been looking for! Are they lightweight?
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up this fun Brahmin today. Can't wait to break her out next spring.




Adorable!!!!

Very, very lightweight and easy on the shoulders. They have a clasp that make them more structured or you can pack them up. I had a 15 inch full-sized heavy MacBook in one of them today along with all my usual bits, an iPad mini and several books. Now that is the kind of carry on travel bag that does the trick!!


----------



## whateve

soonergirl said:


> These look like something I've been looking for! Are they lightweight?
> 
> I picked up this fun Brahmin today. Can't wait to break her out next spring.


Ooh, I love that!


----------



## HesitantShopper

abwd said:


> So I happened upon these functional and adorable totes at Banana Republic while traveling. I have been traveling a lot and these are perfect for schleping work stuff on the plane.  lease ignore the crap on my table. Nine days away from work and I am just grateful the kids are alive and healthy. The house...ummm, needs some attention.
> 
> View attachment 3137811



Those look pretty cool! glad the kids survived.. house is easy to remedy.


----------



## carterazo

MK Cindy got her for a steal at Macys.


----------



## HesitantShopper

soonergirl said:


> These look like something I've been looking for! Are they lightweight?
> 
> I picked up this fun Brahmin today. Can't wait to break her out next spring.



How pretty! will be great for spring.


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> MK Cindy got her for a steal at Macys.



So cute! love Cindy's!


----------



## carterazo

HesitantShopper said:


> How pretty! will be great for spring.



Thanks! I'm carrying her tomorrow.  Spring is too far away.  







HesitantShopper said:


> So cute! love Cindy's!



Thanks!  She's my perfect size.


----------



## abwd

carterazo said:


> MK Cindy got her for a steal at Macys.




Lovely!!


----------



## carterazo

abwd said:


> Lovely!!



Thank you!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I've been bad. Very bad. :shame:
In the past month, somehow an '05 LV mocha epi Alma PM, and a '92 LV Varenne snuck into my closet. 
How does that even happen?


----------



## abwd

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I've been bad. Very bad. :shame:
> In the past month, somehow an '05 LV mocha epi Alma PM, and a '92 LV Varenne snuck into my closet.
> How does that even happen?



Oh just WOW!!! both are absolutely fantastic bags!!


----------



## Iamminda

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I've been bad. Very bad. :shame:
> In the past month, somehow an '05 LV mocha epi Alma PM, and a '92 LV Varenne snuck into my closet.
> How does that even happen?



Congrats!  Gorgeous colors.  Love the look of their Epi line.  Enjoy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I've been bad. Very bad. :shame:
> In the past month, somehow an '05 LV mocha epi Alma PM, and a '92 LV Varenne snuck into my closet.
> How does that even happen?



That is very strange, did the purse fairy make a wrong turn?

Nice choices, no matter 'how' they got there


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

abwd said:


> Oh just WOW!!! both are absolutely fantastic bags!!





Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  Gorgeous colors.  Love the look of their Epi line.  Enjoy!





HesitantShopper said:


> That is very strange, did the purse fairy make a wrong turn?
> 
> Nice choices, no matter 'how' they got there



Thanks, y'all. I spent a lot of time researching and writing a careful letter to the purse fairy. I'm glad she got it right!


----------



## whateve

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I've been bad. Very bad. :shame:
> In the past month, somehow an '05 LV mocha epi Alma PM, and a '92 LV Varenne snuck into my closet.
> How does that even happen?


Ooh that red is gorgeous! I've never seen that style before. It is a stunner! Congratulations!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new MK crossbody ... LOVE!!!!


----------



## abwd

BeachBagGal said:


> My new MK crossbody ... LOVE!!!!
> View attachment 3144662




Lovely crossbody. I really like the gold contrasting the black.


----------



## ilikesunshine

A simple return of a wallet to Kate Spade outlet and now I should sleep in the basement and...


----------



## BeachBagGal

abwd said:


> Lovely crossbody. I really like the gold contrasting the black.




Thanks! I agree about the contrast... it really dresses it up.


----------



## carinas

ilikesunshine said:


> A simple return of a wallet to Kate Spade outlet and now I should sleep in the basement and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145062
> View attachment 3145063



Haha, just like me, returns cost me always lot of money.
Great bags you got though! Especially love that Gray Cole Haan, beautiful shade of Gray.


----------



## pbnjam

ilikesunshine said:


> A simple return of a wallet to Kate Spade outlet and now I should sleep in the basement and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145062
> View attachment 3145063




Lovely colors there! Hmm..outlets are dangerous places...


----------



## Iamminda

ilikesunshine said:


> A simple return of a wallet to Kate Spade outlet and now I should sleep in the basement and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145062
> View attachment 3145063



Pretty colors!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> My new MK crossbody ... LOVE!!!!
> View attachment 3144662



Super cute!


----------



## carterazo

ilikesunshine said:


> A simple return of a wallet to Kate Spade outlet and now I should sleep in the basement and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145062
> View attachment 3145063



Pretty bags in pretty colors


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

whateve said:


> Ooh that red is gorgeous! I've never seen that style before. It is a stunner! Congratulations!



Thank you! I was looking for vintage epi leather LV, and when I saw it, I 
Apparently this worried the purse fairy, so she put her in the closet for me.


----------



## pbnjam

Went to H&M today and found these little goodies.


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Went to H&M today and found these little goodies.
> 
> View attachment 3145173



Very cute!  I love H&M


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> Very cute!  I love H&M




Thanks! They're cheap and fun to match my bags. I like that they all have clips on them already.


----------



## stardustgirl

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I've been bad. Very bad. :shame:
> In the past month, somehow an '05 LV mocha epi Alma PM, and a '92 LV Varenne snuck into my closet.
> How does that even happen?



Gorgeous!! I love the red/black combo. Your closet has some Narnia thing going on, doesn't it? Mine should take lessons! I only find odd socks.



HesitantShopper said:


> That is very strange, did the purse fairy make a wrong turn?



 I think Purse Fairies are unpredictable.



BeachBagGal said:


> My new MK crossbody ... LOVE!!!!
> View attachment 3144662



Ooooh that black is so rich! Beautiful bag!



ilikesunshine said:


> A simple return of a wallet to Kate Spade outlet and now I should sleep in the basement and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145062
> View attachment 3145063



I'm glad I'm not the only one who spends when returning. Actually, I think it's unavoidable. Isn't there some scientific law about for every action there is a reaction? 



pbnjam said:


> Went to H&M today and found these little goodies.
> 
> View attachment 3145173



Ack! Now I want to go to H&M really bad but we only have one and that mall can be iffy. Maybe I can rent a bullet proof vest and venture out there. Those are so stinkin' cute!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

stardustgirl said:


> Gorgeous!! I love the red/black combo. Your closet has some Narnia thing going on, doesn't it? Mine should take lessons! I only find odd socks.



That explains things perfectly! Thank you!


----------



## whateve

ilikesunshine said:


> A simple return of a wallet to Kate Spade outlet and now I should sleep in the basement and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145062
> View attachment 3145063


I've been tempted by that MK style so many time! Such a cute bag. I completely understand the problems with returns! That happens to me too.


----------



## ilikesunshine

carinas said:


> Haha, just like me, returns cost me always lot of money.
> Great bags you got though! Especially love that Gray Cole Haan, beautiful shade of Gray.





pbnjam said:


> Lovely colors there! Hmm..outlets are dangerous places...





Iamminda said:


> Pretty colors!





carterazo said:


> Pretty bags in pretty colors



Thanks all!  



whateve said:


> I've been tempted by that MK style so many time! Such a cute bag. I completely understand the problems with returns! That happens to me too.




The MK was just sitting there all by itself among other darker yellow bags and caught me attention.  There was no price tag but I tried it on a couple times and then asked for the price. It's from FP, marked down + 60% off clearance...I couldn't resist


----------



## aundria17

Just ordered this tory burch saddle bag from nordstroms.com


----------



## pbnjam

stardustgirl said:


> Ack! Now I want to go to H&M really bad but we only have one and that mall can be iffy. Maybe I can rent a bullet proof vest and venture out there. Those are so stinkin' cute!



O nooo.. Lol don't risk your life for H&M.  

Thanks tho. They r cute. I need to make sure they all have matching bags or else they're going back.


----------



## pbnjam

aundria17 said:


> Just ordered this tory burch saddle bag from nordstroms.com



Looks very cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

aundria17 said:


> Just ordered this tory burch saddle bag from nordstroms.com



How cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ilikesunshine said:


> A simple return of a wallet to Kate Spade outlet and now I should sleep in the basement and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145062
> View attachment 3145063



um, nice wallets?


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Went to H&M today and found these little goodies.
> 
> View attachment 3145173



Oh those are fun! is that a bat i see by the poofy??


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> My new MK crossbody ... LOVE!!!!
> View attachment 3144662



so classy! love black w/GHW


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh those are fun! is that a bat i see by the poofy??



Yes it is a bat. I'm planning for Halloween..


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Yes it is a bat. I'm planning for Halloween..



oh.. now i need to go to H&M lol


----------



## CoachMaven

aundria17 said:


> Just ordered this tory burch saddle bag from nordstroms.com



This is adorable!


----------



## ilikesunshine

HesitantShopper said:


> um, nice wallets?


 
I know right!


----------



## Suzanne B.

ilikesunshine said:


> A simple return of a wallet to Kate Spade outlet and now I should sleep in the basement and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145062
> View attachment 3145063


 
Love the yellow MK! When they looked up the price, did they happen to tell you the color?Is the bag actually a nice bright yellow? I want a wallet in bright yellow without orange overtones and your photo looks like the color I'm looking for.


----------



## ilikesunshine

HesitantShopper said:


> um, nice wallets?


 


Suzanne B. said:


> Love the yellow MK! When they looked up the price, did they happen to tell you the color?Is the bag actually a nice bright yellow? I want a wallet in bright yellow without orange overtones and your photo looks like the color I'm looking for.


 
It is called "Sun".  I think it is a bright yellow because it was on a shelf among other yellow bags that reminded me of a mustard yellow.  The bag is still on the MK site...not sure if this will help: http://www.michaelkors.com/camden-large-leather-drawstring-tote/_/R-US_30F5GMDE3L?No=1&color=1376#


EDIT: Well...on my screen the bag on the MK site doesn't really represent the true color.  I think my pic is better.


----------



## melissatrv

aundria17 said:


> Just ordered this tory burch saddle bag from nordstroms.com




Ooooh I like that, very pretty!


----------



## Hobbsy

aundria17 said:


> Just ordered this tory burch saddle bag from nordstroms.com



Very cute!!!


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

aundria17 said:


> Just ordered this tory burch saddle bag from nordstroms.com




Looks similar to the Coach saddlebags with flowers on them.....


----------



## abwd

ilikesunshine said:


> A simple return of a wallet to Kate Spade outlet and now I should sleep in the basement and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145062
> View attachment 3145063




Fantastic colors!! Congrats. They are both great bags. Worth a little nap in the basement IMHO. "A simple return of a wallet" said no one on TPF ever!!


----------



## abwd

aundria17 said:


> Just ordered this tory burch saddle bag from nordstroms.com




Oh heck, I am drooling!!!!! Love this bag. Absolutely adorable!


----------



## abwd

pbnjam said:


> Went to H&M today and found these little goodies.
> 
> View attachment 3145173




Jackpot!! So cute! H & M usually gives me panic attacks because I feel so confined, but you are inspiring me to face my fears head on and venture in.


----------



## Suzanne B.

ilikesunshine said:


> It is called "Sun".  I think it is a bright yellow because it was on a shelf among other yellow bags that reminded me of a mustard yellow.  The bag is still on the MK site...not sure if this will help: http://www.michaelkors.com/camden-large-leather-drawstring-tote/_/R-US_30F5GMDE3L?No=1&color=1376#
> 
> 
> EDIT: Well...on my screen the bag on the MK site doesn't really represent the true color.  I think my pic is better.



Thank you so much!


----------



## OrganizedHome

*Two Quilted Mossimo Handbags From Target.
Each Handbag Was On Clearance For $12.49
I Spent Around $27.00 With Tax For Both Bags.*


----------



## HesitantShopper

OrganizedHome said:


> *Two Quilted Mossimo Handbags From Target.
> Each Handbag Was On Clearance For $12.49
> I Spent Around $27.00 With Tax For Both Bags.*
> View attachment 3146953



Those are cute! i like the front slip pockets.


----------



## pbnjam

abwd said:


> Jackpot!! So cute! H & M usually gives me panic attacks because I feel so confined, but you are inspiring me to face my fears head on and venture in.




Thank you. Try going on a weekday? I like to shop when there are less people.


----------



## aundria17

It came today and I'm in love ....


----------



## Hobbsy

aundria17 said:


> It came today and I'm in love ....



Very cute! Are the flowers leather? What color is this called?


----------



## Iamminda

aundria17 said:


> It came today and I'm in love ....



Quite lovely!


----------



## pinkngreenpurse

Looks like the coach version coming out in the spring


----------



## HesitantShopper

aundria17 said:


> It came today and I'm in love ....



Just as cute as the stock pics! looks like it's fairly roomy.


----------



## abwd

aundria17 said:


> It came today and I'm in love ....




That is really a fabulous bag!!! I love neutrals and the flowers make it look funky and feminine all wrapped up in a neat little package! Congrats.


----------



## momtok

aundria17 said:


> It came today and I'm in love ....



Does it close with a closure?  That's my complaint with the Coach version.  Curious about this one.


----------



## momtok

aundria17 said:


> It came today and I'm in love ....





momtok said:


> Does it close with a closure?  That's my complaint with the Coach version.  Curious about this one.



Ha! Answered my own question.  Nordi's description says "magnetic snap flap closure with pull-through tab".

So I did some wandering on Nordi's, Bloomi's, L&T, etc, and dang there are a lot of saddlebags out there right now. You get the expected hits from Chloe's, obviously, but a lot of other brands are pushing the style too.  Minkoff, Burch, Spade, Badgley Mischka, Spiga, etc.  Someone here had commented it was popular this fall, and they were certainly correct.  I had no idea.  (I'll also add that I keep running across an all black "Vince Modern V Leather and Calfhair" saddlebag that reminds me a little of my Shadow.  Very chic ... I like it.)


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

aundria17 said:


> It came today and I'm in love ....



Wow, a Tory Burch has never caught my eye before, but that is nice!


----------



## aundria17

Hobbsy said:


> Very cute! Are the flowers leather? What color is this called?



They are leather. I believe it was called dove Gray


----------



## aundria17

momtok said:


> Does it close with a closure?  That's my complaint with the Coach version.  Curious about this one.



It has a magnetic snap that attaches itself pretty quickly. The bottom part that you can feed through is ore just for looks not function. The magnetic closure keeps it shut.


----------



## aundria17

momtok said:


> Ha! Answered my own question.  Nordi's description says "magnetic snap flap closure with pull-through tab".
> 
> So I did some wandering on Nordi's, Bloomi's, L&T, etc, and dang there are a lot of saddlebags out there right now. You get the expected hits from Chloe's, obviously, but a lot of other brands are pushing the style too.  Minkoff, Burch, Spade, Badgley Mischka, Spiga, etc.  Someone here had commented it was popular this fall, and they were certainly correct.  I had no idea.  (I'll also add that I keep running across an all black "Vince Modern V Leather and Calfhair" saddlebag that reminds me a little of my Shadow.  Very chic ... I like it.)



There are a lot of saddle bags for fall. Surprises me coach is waiting on their big release. Tory burch also has a larger embroidered saddle bag on her website that is gorgeous  too. It is my first burch bag and I am pleased.


----------



## HesitantShopper

aundria17 said:


> It has a magnetic snap that attaches itself pretty quickly. The bottom part that you can feed through is ore just for looks not function. The magnetic closure keeps it shut.



That's good, i wondered myself lol i thought great detail but what a pest to open, it better have a trick.



aundria17 said:


> There are a lot of saddle bags for fall. Surprises me coach is waiting on their big release. Tory burch also has a larger embroidered saddle bag on her website that is gorgeous  too. It is my first burch bag and I am pleased.



Even brands that are my own countries have saddle bags, def the 'it' bag for fall. Loads of fringe too.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

aundria17 said:


> It came today and I'm in love ....


 
This is VERY cute!!!


----------



## quinna

My first cheat bag in a while. Found this pre-loved Mulberry o/s Taylor on ebay early this week for a good price. The leather is delicious.


----------



## quinna

aundria17 said:


> It came today and I'm in love ....



Gorgeous! Love this!


----------



## Hobbsy

quinna said:


> My first cheat bag in a while. Found this pre-loved Mulberry o/s Taylor on ebay early this week for a good price. The leather is delicious.



I like! Very pretty color!!


----------



## eleanors36

quinna said:


> My first cheat bag in a while. Found this pre-loved Mulberry o/s Taylor on ebay early this week for a good price. The leather is delicious.



What a beautiful bag!  Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

quinna said:


> My first cheat bag in a while. Found this pre-loved Mulberry o/s Taylor on ebay early this week for a good price. The leather is delicious.



this looks so nice.. .. it's green right?(sorry to sound dumb but sometimes monitors changes colors)


----------



## quinna

HesitantShopper said:


> this looks so nice.. .. it's green right?(sorry to sound dumb but sometimes monitors changes colors)



Thanks, yeah it's like olive and dark khaki.


----------



## HesitantShopper

quinna said:


> Thanks, yeah it's like olive and dark khaki.



oh sooo nice!


----------



## MsBaggins

Dooney Willa  in Elephant


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MsBaggins said:


> Dooney Willa  in Elephant



Verrrrry nice


----------



## MsBaggins

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Verrrrry nice



Thanks!!! I am loving it!!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MsBaggins said:


> Dooney Willa  in Elephant



Oh, great color!


----------



## Iamminda

MsBaggins said:


> Dooney Willa  in Elephant



Nice color


----------



## MsBaggins

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh, great color!



Thanks!! Yes the Elephant is a great color! !


----------



## coachgirl555

My newest addition  LV Evasion Insolite wallet


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new MBMJ Classic Natasha in Faded Aluminum!! The leather is sooo nice and soft and smells yummmy!! I LOVE this bag!!


----------



## Cyra

coachgirl555 said:


> My newest addition  LV Evasion Insolite wallet



That is such a gorgeous wallet in the Evasion style!!


----------



## yellowbernie

coachgirl555 said:


> My newest addition  LV Evasion Insolite wallet


Gorgeous wallet, congrats


----------



## coachgirl555

Cyra said:


> That is such a gorgeous wallet in the Evasion style!!


 


yellowbernie said:


> Gorgeous wallet, congrats




Thank you !!!


----------



## momtok

BeachBagGal said:


> My new MBMJ Classic Natasha in Faded Aluminum!! The leather is sooo nice and soft and smells yummmy!! I LOVE this bag!!
> View attachment 3153603



I've always been curious about the Natasha bags.  That leather just looks sooooooooo squishy.    I mean, when you can actually **see** the squishiness in pictures ....  ....

.


----------



## momtok

MsBaggins said:


> Dooney Willa  in Elephant



I love that color ... the words "warm" and "rich" just spring to mind.


----------



## MsBaggins

momtok said:


> I love that color ... the words "warm" and "rich" just spring to mind.



Thanks!


----------



## Hobbsy

MsBaggins said:


> Dooney Willa  in Elephant



Stunning color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

momtok said:


> I've always been curious about the Natasha bags.  That leather just looks sooooooooo squishy.    I mean, when you can actually **see** the squishiness in pictures ....  ....
> 
> .



They are super squishy and soft! I have a mini too and she's the same way. The regular size holds a lot. I'm excited to use her!


----------



## HesitantShopper

coachgirl555 said:


> My newest addition  LV Evasion Insolite wallet



Very nice! i love the design.



BeachBagGal said:


> My new MBMJ Classic Natasha in Faded Aluminum!! The leather is sooo nice and soft and smells yummmy!! I LOVE this bag!!
> View attachment 3153603



Looks divine! love the color.. it's super squishy.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

A thread was posted on the LV board inquiring what this clutch/ wristlet is. The answer is Sellier Dragonne (saddle strap), and apparently it's from the men's collection. I was smitten, and had to have this '02 model:


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> A thread was posted on the LV board inquiring what this clutch/ wristlet is. The answer is Sellier Dragonne (saddle strap), and apparently it's from the men's collection. I was smitten, and had to have this '02 model:



It's very nice. Looks gender neutral to me?


----------



## yellowbernie

My new to me Louis Vuitton Cabas Piano bag.  Always loved this style and now they are no longer available, so found this one in Great Condition for a good price.


----------



## Iamminda

ChevaliereNoir said:


> A thread was posted on the LV board inquiring what this clutch/ wristlet is. The answer is Sellier Dragonne (saddle strap), and apparently it's from the men's collection. I was smitten, and had to have this '02 model:



Very classy looking!  




yellowbernie said:


> My new to me Louis Vuitton Cabas Piano bag.  Always loved this style and now they are no longer available, so found this one in Great Condition for a good price.



Congrats -- looks to be in excellent shape!


----------



## yellowbernie

Iamminda said:


> Very classy looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats -- looks to be in excellent shape!


Thanks, it is in great shape.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

HesitantShopper said:


> It's very nice. Looks gender neutral to me?



Thank you. A lot of LV is boxy (or is it trunky? lol). I was surprised to find out it's a men's piece. I've attached the original photo that started the discussion (which has since been merged into the IdTLV thread). I have no idea who is in the photo; the OP of the thread found it on IG.



Iamminda said:


> Very classy looking!



Thank you!


----------



## momtok

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Thank you. A lot of LV is boxy *(or is it trunky? lol*). I was surprised to find out it's a men's piece. I've attached the original photo that started the discussion (which has since been merged into the IdTLV thread). I have no idea who is in the photo; the OP of the thread found it on IG.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Yeah, it is trunky, literally.  I don't know if you've read on the LV forum about their "books", but the company has been coming out with a series of ... well .... part-magazine, part-catalog, and part-history-book, "books" over the last year or so.  Hubby is in the mailing list, so we recently got the latest installment, and I was just reading some of it today while waiting outside daughter's school.  There's an article in there about the original Louis and his design/learning to make trunks, another article about how Gesquiere (I butchered the spelling, I know) took elements from the early trunks and has been working them into recent designs, and still another article showing and explaining a series of really unique, made-to-order trunks that have been done for various eccentric people over the years.  It really is all about the trunks --- something that actually jumped out at me today while reading.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Thank you. A lot of LV is boxy (or is it trunky? lol). I was surprised to find out it's a men's piece. I've attached the original photo that started the discussion (which has since been merged into the IdTLV thread). I have no idea who is in the photo; the OP of the thread found it on IG.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Looks really nice. No matter whom it's supposedly for.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Ventured into Chloé...here's my new Marcie in Blue Velvet. I think I could get into a lot of trouble with these. There are SO many variations and they're all gorgeous!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

yellowbernie said:


> My new to me Louis Vuitton Cabas Piano bag.  Always loved this style and now they are no longer available, so found this one in Great Condition for a good price.



Nice, looks in great shape. 



iNeedCoffee said:


> Ventured into Chloé...here's my new Marcie in Blue Velvet. I think I could get into a lot of trouble with these. There are SO many variations and they're all gorgeous!!!



Fabulous color!


----------



## jcnc

iNeedCoffee said:


> Ventured into Chloé...here's my new Marcie in Blue Velvet. I think I could get into a lot of trouble with these. There are SO many variations and they're all gorgeous!!!


Beautiful!! I love Chloe Marcie! They look soo heavy but are actually quite light. Enjoy your royal beauty


----------



## iNeedCoffee

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice, looks in great shape.
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous color!



Thanks so much!! I'm a sucker for blue...and red...and pink...and  green.....






jcnc said:


> Beautiful!! I love Chloe Marcie! They look soo heavy but are actually quite light. Enjoy your royal beauty



Thank you!! Ya know, I didn't really pay attention to how lightweight she is.. just another plus for her.


----------



## Sarah03

iNeedCoffee said:


> Ventured into Chloé...here's my new Marcie in Blue Velvet. I think I could get into a lot of trouble with these. There are SO many variations and they're all gorgeous!!!




This is beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## MKB0925

iNeedCoffee said:


> Ventured into Chloé...here's my new Marcie in Blue Velvet. I think I could get into a lot of trouble with these. There are SO many variations and they're all gorgeous!!!




Gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

iNeedCoffee said:


> Ventured into Chloé...here's my new Marcie in Blue Velvet. I think I could get into a lot of trouble with these. There are SO many variations and they're all gorgeous!!!


Beautiful color! It's lucky for my wallet that I don't live near a store that carries Chloe.


----------



## Iamminda

iNeedCoffee said:


> Ventured into Chloé...here's my new Marcie in Blue Velvet. I think I could get into a lot of trouble with these. There are SO many variations and they're all gorgeous!!!



Very pretty!  Enjoy!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

This isn't new, but I've never posted it before. Yesterday was cold enough to bring out Ms. Ralph Lauren Indian Cove crossbody:

ETA: I forgot to mention that she's made out of suede.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> This isn't new, but I've never posted it before. Yesterday was cold enough to bring out Ms. Ralph Lauren Indian Cove crossbody:



Really nice details!


----------



## Iamminda

ChevaliereNoir said:


> This isn't new, but I've never posted it before. Yesterday was cold enough to bring out Ms. Ralph Lauren Indian Cove crossbody:



Ooooh, is that suede?   Looks really nice.  I really like the tassel too.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

HesitantShopper said:


> Really nice details!



Thank you! The details are what made me fall in love with her (in black; the light colors remind me of baseballs ).



Iamminda said:


> Ooooh, is that suede?   Looks really nice.  I really like the tassel too.



I forgot to mention- it is suede. Thank you! It is surprisingly light weight for all of the details.


----------



## momtok

iNeedCoffee said:


> Ventured into Chloé...here's my new Marcie in Blue Velvet. I think I could get into a lot of trouble with these. There are SO many variations and they're all gorgeous!!!





ChevaliereNoir said:


> This isn't new, but I've never posted it before. Yesterday was cold enough to bring out Ms. Ralph Lauren Indian Cove crossbody:
> 
> ETA: I forgot to mention that she's made out of suede.



Both of these are absolutely beautiful.  I love the blue in the Chloe, and I love that herringbone (for lack of a better word) weave in the suede.  Both are just beautiful and rich.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Sarah03 said:


> This is beautiful!  Congrats!


Thank you! It was instant love! 







MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous!




Thanks so much!






whateve said:


> Beautiful color! It's lucky for my wallet that I don't live near a store that carries Chloe.




I had no clue I could buy any premier brands in my neck of the woods. I got my bag in Atlanta. I was seriously drooling on Saturday. My hubby saw how my eyes glazed over and said "Uh oh. You're hooked now, aren't you?" 






Iamminda said:


> Very pretty!  Enjoy!


Thanks! I will. 








momtok said:


> Both of these are absolutely beautiful.  I love the blue in the Chloe, and I love that herringbone (for lack of a better word) weave in the suede.  Both are just beautiful and rich.



Thank you. I love it too. For me, blue is a great neutral.


----------



## jcnc

After a lot of back and forth I went in for my first Celine buy. A beautiful Ocean Blue Celine Blade Bag. The leather quality is amazing, the metals minimal and the structure makes it soooo classic. The leather finish is smooth and soft. I took it out for dinner yesterday night, but I was soo nervous that I will get grease or something on the bag that in the middle of the dinner, I had to put the bag back in the car!
I love my (coach, MK, DB, KS and MBMJ) bag babies and love to take care of them. But I think I extrapolated the care for Celine based on the price I paid and couldn't handle it! Guess I am not ready for an extravagant bag! I ended up returning the bag but I enjoyed that one evening! I will have to start looking for a low maintenance luxury bag now.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Today I executed a Closet Dive and came up with this Kate Spade "Luxe Ella" hobo.    It's nice to shop Ye Olde Closet from time to time.


----------



## carinas

iNeedCoffee said:


> Ventured into Chloé...here's my new Marcie in Blue Velvet. I think I could get into a lot of trouble with these. There are SO many variations and they're all gorgeous!!!



This is one gorgeous bag and that blue is beautiful!



ChevaliereNoir said:


> This isn't new, but I've never posted it before. Yesterday was cold enough to bring out Ms. Ralph Lauren Indian Cove crossbody:
> 
> ETA: I forgot to mention that she's made out of suede.



Very cute! Love suede bags!



MiaBorsa said:


> Today I executed a Closet Dive and came up with this Kate Spade "Luxe Ella" hobo.    It's nice to shop Ye Olde Closet from time to time.



Very nice hobo! What's the color? I've been eyeing it. It looks much better in your pic than KS site.


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I executed a Closet Dive and came up with this Kate Spade "Luxe Ella" hobo.    It's nice to shop Ye Olde Closet from time to time.





carinas said:


> Very nice hobo! What's the color? I've been eyeing it. It looks much better in your pic than KS site.



Love it!  I've been watching this on KS as well.  I wish I could see it in person before pulling the trigger.  I agree with carinas...you're pic is better than the KS site.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Today I executed a Closet Dive and came up with this Kate Spade "Luxe Ella" hobo.    It's nice to shop Ye Olde Closet from time to time.




Omg!  And you scored a perfect score of 10 on that dive honey. She is gorgeous


----------



## MiaBorsa

carinas said:


> Very nice hobo! What's the color? I've been eyeing it. It looks much better in your pic than KS site.


  This is the "warm cognac."   Not sure there are any of the "Luxe" Ellas left.  I have only seen the regular Ella on the website, which is slightly different hardware and leather.  



ilikesunshine said:


> Love it!  I've been watching this on KS as well.  I wish I could see it in person before pulling the trigger.  I agree with carinas...you're pic is better than the KS site.


  Thanks, it's a great bag.  The leather is fabulous.  



tlo said:


> Omg!  And you scored a perfect score of 10 on that dive honey. She is gorgeous


 Thanks, honey!   :kiss:


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> This is the "warm cognac."   Not sure there are any of the "Luxe" Ellas left.  I have only seen the regular Ella on the website, which is slightly different hardware and leather.



Yes, the "Luxe" seem to be gone from the KS site.  I've been eyeing the regular in Spanish Moss.  Do you know if the regular is much different from the Luxe?


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> Yes, the "Luxe" seem to be gone from the KS site.  I've been eyeing the regular in Spanish Moss.  Do you know if the regular is much different from the Luxe?



The hardware is a bit different, but the main difference is the leather.  The Luxe bag is a smoother leather, similar to glove or calf.  The regular Ella is typical Cobble Hill lightly pebbled leather.  If you are familiar with the Cobble Hill line, the leather is soft and fabulous, so I'm sure the regular Ella is a great bag.   I wish I had gotten it in another color.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

momtok said:


> Both of these are absolutely beautiful.  I love the blue in the Chloe, and I love that herringbone (for lack of a better word) weave in the suede.  Both are just beautiful and rich.



Oops, I missed your comment. Thank you!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Oops, double post


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Although she came by slow boat from Cali (note to sellers- pleeeeease don't ship with FedEx SmartPost lol) and took ten days to arrive (I ordered it during the "Walking Dead" season premier), here's the latest (and best smelling) addition to my domed satchel family, D&B Bitsy Zip Zip in sky:


----------



## Iamminda

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Although she came by slow boat from Cali (note to sellers- pleeeeease don't ship with FedEx SmartPost lol) and took ten days to arrive (I ordered it during the "Walking Dead" season premier), here's the latest (and best smelling) addition to my domed satchel family, D&B Bitsy Zip Zip in sky:



Love this blue!  Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

This just arrived -- my bleu lavande City.  I love how it is so soft and slouchy.  It looks blue or purple depending on the lighting.  I am so excited!  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> This just arrived -- my bleu lavande City.  I love how it is so soft and slouchy.  It looks blue or purple depending on the lighting.  I am so excited!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3165251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165252











iNeedCoffee said:


> Ventured into Chloé...here's my new Marcie in Blue Velvet. I think I could get into a lot of trouble with these. There are SO many variations and they're all gorgeous!!!



Stunning colors, ladies!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Iamminda said:


> This just arrived -- my bleu lavande City.  I love how it is so soft and slouchy.  It looks blue or purple depending on the lighting.  I am so excited!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3165251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165252



Oh wow! Wow wow wow wow!!!! She. Is. Stunning. Enjoy carrying her!!!


----------



## quinna

Iamminda said:


> This just arrived -- my bleu lavande City.  I love how it is so soft and slouchy.  It looks blue or purple depending on the lighting.  I am so excited!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3165251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165252



I'm drooling! Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Stunning colors, ladies!





iNeedCoffee said:


> Oh wow! Wow wow wow wow!!!! She. Is. Stunning. Enjoy carrying her!!!





quinna said:


> I'm drooling! Congrats!



Thanks so much ladies


----------



## Hobbsy

Iamminda said:


> This just arrived -- my bleu lavande City.  I love how it is so soft and slouchy.  It looks blue or purple depending on the lighting.  I am so excited!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3165251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165252



That color is beautiful! !!!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> This just arrived -- my bleu lavande City.  I love how it is so soft and slouchy.  It looks blue or purple depending on the lighting.  I am so excited!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3165251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165252




Oh girl, that is one good lookin bag!  The color is awesome & the leather looks amazing! Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Although she came by slow boat from Cali (note to sellers- pleeeeease don't ship with FedEx SmartPost lol) and took ten days to arrive (I ordered it during the "Walking Dead" season premier), here's the latest (and best smelling) addition to my domed satchel family, D&B Bitsy Zip Zip in sky:



Adorable! i have seen these irl.. they are super duper cute~  sky is a great color too.



Iamminda said:


> This just arrived -- my bleu lavande City.  I love how it is so soft and slouchy.  It looks blue or purple depending on the lighting.  I am so excited!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3165251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165252



Really nice! this is a great color.. looks soft, yet with some structure.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Iamminda said:


> This just arrived -- my bleu lavande City.  I love how it is so soft and slouchy.  It looks blue or purple depending on the lighting.  I am so excited!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3165251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165252



I just fainted.


----------



## pbnjam

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Although she came by slow boat from Cali (note to sellers- pleeeeease don't ship with FedEx SmartPost lol) and took ten days to arrive (I ordered it during the "Walking Dead" season premier), here's the latest (and best smelling) addition to my domed satchel family, D&B Bitsy Zip Zip in sky:



So cute! Love Walking Dead too. 



Iamminda said:


> This just arrived -- my bleu lavande City.  I love how it is so soft and slouchy.  It looks blue or purple depending on the lighting.  I am so excited!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3165251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165252




Wow love this color. Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

I just got my first LV bag. [emoji3] It is preloved Speedy B 30. I always thought I would get DE but when this came up I just had to have it. It is the perfect size!


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> I just got my first LV bag. [emoji3] It is preloved Speedy B 30. I always thought I would get DE but when this came up I just had to have it. It is the perfect size!
> 
> View attachment 3165469



Congrats on your first LV.  This is a good size.  That vachetta looks great.  Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Hobbsy said:


> That color is beautiful! !!!!!





Sarah03 said:


> Oh girl, that is one good lookin bag!  The color is awesome & the leather looks amazing! Congrats!





ChevaliereNoir said:


> I just fainted.





pbnjam said:


> Wow love this color. Congrats!





HesitantShopper said:


> Really nice! this is a great color.. looks soft, yet with some structure.



Thanks everyone.  I am quite smitten with this bag.


----------



## Sarah03

pbnjam said:


> I just got my first LV bag. [emoji3] It is preloved Speedy B 30. I always thought I would get DE but when this came up I just had to have it. It is the perfect size!
> 
> View attachment 3165469




She's gorgeous & looks to be in beautiful condition!  I think the 30 is the perfect size as well- I tried the 25 and it was just a tad small. This is a great addition to your collection as they will never go out of style. Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

carinas said:


> Very cute! Love suede bags!



Oops, missed your post. Thank you!


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> This just arrived -- my bleu lavande City.  I love how it is so soft and slouchy.  It looks blue or purple depending on the lighting.  I am so excited!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3165251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165252



That is a gorgeous colour! Congrats!!!



pbnjam said:


> I just got my first LV bag. [emoji3] It is preloved Speedy B 30. I always thought I would get DE but when this came up I just had to have it. It is the perfect size!
> 
> View attachment 3165469




It's beautiful, congrats on your first LV!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Iamminda said:


> This just arrived -- my bleu lavande City.  I love how it is so soft and slouchy.  It looks blue or purple depending on the lighting.  I am so excited!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3165251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165252


Just lovely


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> I just got my first LV bag. [emoji3] It is preloved Speedy B 30. I always thought I would get DE but when this came up I just had to have it. It is the perfect size!
> 
> View attachment 3165469



Lovely! looks to be in fabulous condition..


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> That is a gorgeous colour! Congrats!!!
> 
> !





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Just lovely



Thanks ladies!


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> This just arrived -- my bleu lavande City.  I love how it is so soft and slouchy.  It looks blue or purple depending on the lighting.  I am so excited!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3165251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165252


Wow, I can't imagine a prettier color!


----------



## pbnjam

Sarah03 said:


> She's gorgeous & looks to be in beautiful condition!  I think the 30 is the perfect size as well- I tried the 25 and it was just a tad small. This is a great addition to your collection as they will never go out of style. Congrats on your new beauty!


 Thank you! I thought a lot about which style I want but I wasn't going to pull the trigger until Christmas. But that didn't work out :shame: and this opportunity came up to get one in excellent condition! Just super thrilled because I started collecting some LV canvas charms that will look very nice on SpeedyB.


Jaidybug said:


> It's beautiful, congrats on your first LV!


 Thank you! I probably won't be buying too much more because I want to try other brands in the future. But I am still eyeing a pochette in DE to use as a small crossbody. 


HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely! looks to be in fabulous condition..


 Thank you! It is in great condition. The seller was very nice and she happened to be a TPFer. So she definitely know how to take care of her bags!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

pbnjam said:


> I just got my first LV bag. [emoji3] It is preloved Speedy B 30. I always thought I would get DE but when this came up I just had to have it. It is the perfect size!
> 
> View attachment 3165469



Wow, that vachetta looks amazing for pre-loved! Pre-loved LV in great condition can be addicting. Or so I hear...


----------



## pbnjam

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Wow, that vachetta looks amazing for pre-loved! Pre-loved LV in great condition can be addicting. Or so I hear...


 
Thanks! It does! That's why I better go research how to take care of it. So far I have been reading that I need baby wipes with no alcohol in it. Knowing me, I will be the one causing the damage.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Wow, I can't imagine a prettier color!



Thanks -- I love it.


----------



## highrider9o9

iNeedCoffee said:


> Ventured into Chloé...here's my new Marcie in Blue Velvet. I think I could get into a lot of trouble with these. There are SO many variations and they're all gorgeous!!!


Do you love it? This bag is on my list to get!!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

highrider9o9 said:


> Do you love it? This bag is on my list to get!!



Yes, I really love her. She's not super heavy even loaded up, I love the way she conforms to my side, and the leather smells sooo divine. I'm already stalking the interwebz for one in another color.


----------



## whateve

pbnjam said:


> Thanks! It does! That's why I better go research how to take care of it. So far I have been reading that I need baby wipes with no alcohol in it. Knowing me, I will be the one causing the damage.


You can clean it with vinegar. It won't darken the leather. You can also condition with Cadillac to give it some protection.


----------



## pbnjam

whateve said:


> You can clean it with vinegar. It won't darken the leather. You can also condition with Cadillac to give it some protection.




Vinegar is such a wonderful cure all. I definitely have this in my pantry. Does it matter what type? Slightly worry about odor. Thanks for the tips. [emoji6]


----------



## whateve

pbnjam said:


> Vinegar is such a wonderful cure all. I definitely have this in my pantry. Does it matter what type? Slightly worry about odor. Thanks for the tips. [emoji6]


I use white vinegar. A darker type might add color. White vinegar is pretty mild. My husband can always smell it when I have it out. Once it dries, I don't think the odor is noticeable.


----------



## Hasbro4

Iamminda said:


> This just arrived -- my bleu lavande City.  I love how it is so soft and slouchy.  It looks blue or purple depending on the lighting.  I am so excited!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3165251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165252


Wow! This is so beautiful. Great choice!


----------



## Iamminda

Hasbro4 said:


> Wow! This is so beautiful. Great choice!



Thanks so much


----------



## Coconut lover

I finally found a good size and light weight tote to replace my Coach St. James tote for the winter - Dooney and Bourke shopper.   Since, Sonoma County, CA charges 10 cents for a store bag if you don't bring your own this larger size is very practical for most weekend shopping purchases


----------



## HesitantShopper

Coconut lover said:


> I finally found a good size and light weight tote to replace my Coach St. James tote for the winter - Dooney and Bourke shopper.   Since, Sonoma County, CA charges 10 cents for a store bag if you don't bring your own this larger size is very practical for most weekend shopping purchases



Very nice! i have seen these in person.. 10 cents! wow.. here some charge 5 which is ridiculous.


----------



## Iamminda

Coconut lover said:


> I finally found a good size and light weight tote to replace my Coach St. James tote for the winter - Dooney and Bourke shopper.   Since, Sonoma County, CA charges 10 cents for a store bag if you don't bring your own this larger size is very practical for most weekend shopping purchases



Nice!  I especially like the braided handles.


----------



## Coconut lover

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! i have seen these in person.. 10 cents! wow.. here some charge 5 which is ridiculous.



Thanks.  I don't mind the charging to save the environment but of course this requires a special purse(s). 



Iamminda said:


> Nice!  I especially like the braided handles.



Thanks.  I really like these too.  My first D&B in many years!


----------



## GA Peach

Coconut lover said:


> Thanks.  I don't mind the charging to save the environment but of course this requires a special purse(s).
> 
> Yeah, I liked it when I was working on a project in San Francisco and they charged .10 for bags.  It made me much more conscious of all the bags I use unnecessarily and most times I remembered to bring my reusable bag.  I think it's a great idea for the environment.  One of the many things I love and miss about Cali!


----------



## stardustgirl

Coconut lover said:


> I finally found a good size and light weight tote to replace my Coach St. James tote for the winter - Dooney and Bourke shopper.   Since, Sonoma County, CA charges 10 cents for a store bag if you don't bring your own this larger size is very practical for most weekend shopping purchases



I love the color combo on that. That's a really nice bag!

I have several reusable totes (not "nice" ones) in the trunk for grocery shopping and it never fails that the bagger will cram as much as humanly possible into 3 bags, when I've brought in six for a reason! Just because you *can* cram 40 pounds of items into a bag, doesn't mean you *should*. I've started using self checkout whenever possible. /end rant. Heh!


----------



## carinas

Iamminda said:


> This just arrived -- my bleu lavande City.  I love how it is so soft and slouchy.  It looks blue or purple depending on the lighting.  I am so excited!  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3165251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165252



Amazing color! Congrats, she a beauty!


----------



## carinas

Coconut lover said:


> I finally found a good size and light weight tote to replace my Coach St. James tote for the winter - Dooney and Bourke shopper.   Since, Sonoma County, CA charges 10 cents for a store bag if you don't bring your own this larger size is very practical for most weekend shopping purchases



Very nice, congrats! I used to have a hobo version of this.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Coconut lover said:


> Thanks.  *I don't mind the charging to save the environment *but of course this requires a special purse(s).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I really like these too.  My first D&B in many years!



Yeah, sadly here they concluded it's just a money maker and does nothing for that.. but i won't run anymore OT.. great choice!


----------



## HesitantShopper

GA Peach said:


> Coconut lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I don't mind the charging to save the environment but of course this requires a special purse(s).
> 
> Yeah, I liked it when I was working on a project in San Francisco and they charged .10 for bags.  It made me much more conscious of all the bags I use unnecessarily and most times I remembered to bring my reusable bag.  I think it's a great idea for the environment.  One of the many things I love and miss about Cali!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here the program is horribly run, and many business have ceased it was becoming a profit maker for the stores.. with Zero accountability for the environment nor the huge money coming in from it.
> 
> Frankly, people buy just as many bags and most here are now all biodegradable anyways.. good concept, poor execution.
Click to expand...


----------



## HesitantShopper

stardustgirl said:


> I love the color combo on that. That's a really nice bag!
> 
> I have several reusable totes (not "nice" ones) in the trunk for grocery shopping and it never fails that the bagger will cram as much as humanly possible into 3 bags, when I've brought in six for a reason! Just because you *can* cram 40 pounds of items into a bag, doesn't mean you *should*. I've started using self checkout whenever possible. /end rant. Heh!



For sure.. bottle of pop in with the bread?


----------



## momtok

Coconut lover said:


> I finally found a good size and light weight tote to replace my Coach St. James tote for the winter - Dooney and Bourke shopper.   Since, Sonoma County, CA charges 10 cents for a store bag if you don't bring your own this larger size is very practical for most weekend shopping purchases



That braiding in the handles is really cool.  Even more than cool, it's fancy.  (I actually thought it was Longchamp until my brain picked out the duck.)   And yes, I can see it being good for shopping, especially something like clothing shopping where the items can get bulky.



HesitantShopper said:


> For sure.. bottle of pop in with the bread?



This is why I save grocery shopping for a run out with daughter whenever possible.  She always wanted to do the bagging when she was little, and now that she's big enough, still seems to get a kick out of it.  And I always use reusable bags because while none of the stores here charge for bags, we do have two that give you three-cents back for every bag of your own that you use.


----------



## Coconut lover

GA Peach said:


> Coconut lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I liked it when I was working on a project in San Francisco and they charged .10 for bags.  It made me much more conscious of all the bags I use unnecessarily and *most times* I remembered to bring my reusable bag.  I think it's a great idea for the environment.  One of the many things I love and miss about Cali!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you only need to run back to your car a few times (while the checker waits for you) before it sinks in to bring your bags a the grocery store
> 
> 
> 
> stardustgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color combo on that. That's a really nice bag!
> 
> I have several reusable totes (not "nice" ones) in the trunk for grocery shopping and it never fails that the bagger will cram as much as humanly possible into 3 bags, when I've brought in six for a reason! Just because you *can* cram 40 pounds of items into a bag, doesn't mean you *should*. I've started using self checkout whenever possible. /end rant. Heh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.  Actually self checkout drives me crazy because I seem to always lift my bag and need the overseer to come and fix my order status. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> carinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, congrats! I used to have a hobo version of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## Iamminda

carinas said:


> Amazing color! Congrats, she a beauty!



Thanks carinas


----------



## Coconut lover

HesitantShopper said:


> Yeah, sadly here they concluded it's just a money maker and does nothing for that.. but i won't run anymore OT.. great choice!



Thank you 



momtok said:


> That braiding in the handles is really cool.  Even more than cool, it's fancy.  (I actually thought it was Longchamp until my brain picked out the duck.)   And yes, I can see it being good for shopping, especially something like clothing shopping where the items can get bulky.
> 
> This is why I save grocery shopping for a run out with daughter whenever possible.  She always wanted to do the bagging when she was little, and now that she's big enough, still seems to get a kick out of it.  And I always use reusable bags because while none of the stores here charge for bags, we do have two that give you three-cents back for every bag of your own that you use.



Thanks.  I liked this bag over Longchamp because when I put my stuff in the bag in the store it didn't bottom out like the Longchamp.

You are lucky to have a packer who cares!


----------



## Suzanne B.

stardustgirl said:


> I love the color combo on that. That's a really nice bag!
> 
> I have several reusable totes (not "nice" ones) in the trunk for grocery shopping and it never fails that the bagger will cram as much as humanly possible into 3 bags, when I've brought in six for a reason! Just because you *can* cram 40 pounds of items into a bag, doesn't mean you *should*. I've started using self checkout whenever possible. /end rant. Heh!


 
Just do like I've done before, tell them thank you, but I'll bag my own.....

There are so many things in this world that *can* be done, but people don't realize that just because they *can* do it, that doesn't mean they *should*.


----------



## pbnjam

Just got a Gigi NY Casey saddle bag from their recent FF.  (Only learned of this brand recently) I like that it's full grain leather and made in NY.


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Just got a Gigi NY Casey saddle bag from their recent FF.  (Only learned of this brand recently) I like that it's full grain leather and made in NY.
> 
> View attachment 3170976



Very nice!  Is it black or hunter green?  That charm looks perfect with it.  Enjoy!


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> Very nice!  Is it black or hunter green?  That charm looks perfect with it.  Enjoy!




Thank you Iamminda. The color is Pine.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Just got a Gigi NY Casey saddle bag from their recent FF.  (Only learned of this brand recently) I like that it's full grain leather and made in NY.
> 
> View attachment 3170976



what a great color! looks like really nice leather too. Cute charm!


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> what a great color! looks like really nice leather too. Cute charm!




Thank you HS. I'm drawn to greens. The leather feels very sturdy and not soft. I'm hoping it will soften up with use.


----------



## Rikilove10

I'd not been a big fan of Dooney and Bourke bags until I came across this beauty at a upscale thrift store. I love her! She'll be alone for a while, though, because my Coach collection activities come first, ha!


----------



## Rikilove10

Adorable Brahmin bag!


----------



## Rikilove10

soonergirl said:


> These look like something I've been looking for! Are they lightweight?
> 
> I picked up this fun Brahmin today. Can't wait to break her out next spring.



Adorable Brahmin bag! I own the Lincoln satchel and use it as a travel work bag. I need to check out some of the more fun looks like this one!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Thank you HS. I'm drawn to greens. The leather feels very sturdy and not soft. I'm hoping it will soften up with use.



I love green, a unique and fairly neutral color. I am unfamiliar with the brand but hopefully it will soften, quite a number of leathers start off stiffer and with use soften..


----------



## kcoach

pbnjam said:


> Just got a Gigi NY Casey saddle bag from their recent FF.  (Only learned of this brand recently) I like that it's full grain leather and made in NY.
> 
> View attachment 3170976


I really love this bag! I'm in the process of getting rid of most of my bags and keeping just a very select few. This is one I need to look into adding. I wonder how big the larger size one feels?


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> I love green, a unique and fairly neutral color. I am unfamiliar with the brand but hopefully it will soften, quite a number of leathers start off stiffer and with use soften..



I agree! Green can be fairly neutral. I love it for fall/winter. I learned about this brand on IG, another dangerous place to be. 



kcoach said:


> I really love this bag! I'm in the process of getting rid of most of my bags and keeping just a very select few. This is one I need to look into adding. I wonder how big the larger size one feels?



Thank you kcoach! The one I have is not too big. I ordered this online without seeing it. There is a larger version that may be a better size. But I decided to keep this one. The color options are pretty good. I saw a very pretty bright blue too.


----------



## pbnjam

Rikilove10 said:


> I'd not been a big fan of Dooney and Bourke bags until I came across this beauty at a upscale thrift store. I love her! She'll be alone for a while, though, because my Coach collection activities come first, ha!




Gorgeous! The leather looks lovely.


----------



## Trudysmom

Rikilove10 said:


> I'd not been a big fan of Dooney and Bourke bags until I came across this beauty at a upscale thrift store. I love her! She'll be alone for a while, though, because my Coach collection activities come first, ha!


There are many styles in Dooney and Bourke, great quality. I have a large D&B collection, mostly florentine.  So many gorgeous bags. 

That is a pretty one.


----------



## Rikilove10

Thank you! Yes, the leather was a bit stiff when I first purchased it; but, the leather is starting to loosen up now and she looks event better.


----------



## Rikilove10

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous! The leather looks lovely.



Thank you! Yes, the leather was a bit stiff when I first purchased it; but, the leather is starting to loosen up now and she looks event better.


----------



## Rikilove10

Trudysmom said:


> There are many styles in Dooney and Bourke, great quality. I have a large D&B collection, mostly florentine.  So many gorgeous bags.
> 
> That is a pretty one.



Thanks! This bag really has me rethinking DB. I'm eyeing a couple of current season styles, now.


----------



## Coconut lover

Cole Haan Phoebe - gave this one away to DS several years back and have been looking to replace ever since so YAY for EBAY 

And Kate Spade Cupcake Coin Purse...so cute! 

I'm new to buying on EBAY but boy is it fun!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Coconut lover said:


> Cole Haan Phoebe - gave this one away to DS several years back and have been looking to replace ever since so YAY for EBAY
> 
> And Kate Spade Cupcake Coin Purse...so cute!
> 
> I'm new to buying on EBAY but boy is it fun!



Looks so squishy! and that cupcake is hilarious! so much fun...


----------



## melissatrv

A Coach and non-Coach purchase that are better together.  Rebecca Minkoff Regan satchel and Coach Multi-Feather charm.   Honestly I was not super excited about the quality of the bag but I got it at 30% off no tax and free shipping.  The way it looked with the charm believe it or not convinced me to keep it. I think only you ladies here would understand that statement   I had no other bags this charm would work with and I really love the feathers


----------



## keishapie1973

melissatrv said:


> A Coach and non-Coach purchase that are better together.  Rebecca Minkoff Regan satchel and Coach Multi-Feather charm.   Honestly I was not super excited about the quality of the bag but I got it at 30% off no tax and free shipping.  The way it looked with the charm believe it or not convinced me to keep it. I think only you ladies here would understand that statement   I had no other bags this charm would work with and I really love the feathers



The charm adds something really special to the bag. Very nice!!!!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Coconut lover said:


> Cole Haan Phoebe - gave this one away to DS several years back and have been looking to replace ever since so YAY for EBAY
> 
> And Kate Spade Cupcake Coin Purse...so cute!
> 
> I'm new to buying on EBAY but boy is it fun!



Love that Cole Haan!  The cupcake is cute, love the creativity KS uses with their bags



melissatrv said:


> A Coach and non-Coach purchase that are better together.  Rebecca Minkoff Regan satchel and Coach Multi-Feather charm.   Honestly I was not super excited about the quality of the bag but I got it at 30% off no tax and free shipping.  The way it looked with the charm believe it or not convinced me to keep it. I think only you ladies here would understand that statement   I had no other bags this charm would work with and I really love the feathers



Totally understand


----------



## momtok

pbnjam said:


> Just got a Gigi NY Casey saddle bag from their recent FF.  (Only learned of this brand recently) I like that it's full grain leather and made in NY.
> 
> View attachment 3170976



Made in New York, quality leather with subtle hardware, saddle bag style .... sound familiar?  Old-school Coach ... the goodies people snap up just for the quality alone.  You've found the new Coach ... I applaud that.   



Rikilove10 said:


> I'd not been a big fan of Dooney and Bourke bags until I came across this beauty at a upscale thrift store. I love her! She'll be alone for a while, though, because my Coach collection activities come first, ha!



That is freakin' cute.  



Coconut lover said:


> Cole Haan Phoebe - gave this one away to DS several years back and have been looking to replace ever since so YAY for EBAY
> And Kate Spade Cupcake Coin Purse...so cute!
> I'm new to buying on EBAY but boy is it fun!



I love the puddling.  You simply cannot mimic the puddling of squishy leather like that.  Mmmmm .



melissatrv said:


> A Coach and non-Coach purchase that are better together.  Rebecca Minkoff Regan satchel and Coach Multi-Feather charm.   Honestly I was not super excited about the quality of the bag but I got it at 30% off no tax and free shipping.  The way it looked with the charm believe it or not convinced me to keep it. I think only you ladies here would understand that statement   I had no other bags this charm would work with and I really love the feathers



I like it.  They go great together.  (And I once kept a bag ... still have it ... because it's color matched perfectly with a spare leather shoulder strap I had from years ago.  Sometimes things just work.   )


----------



## pbnjam

momtok said:


> Made in New York, quality leather with subtle hardware, saddle bag style .... sound familiar?  Old-school Coach ... the goodies people snap up just for the quality alone.  You've found the new Coach ... I applaud that.




Thanks! Lol yes it does sound like what Coach used to be.  I like to try new brands but always come back to Coach.


----------



## aundria17

This pretty girl today. My henri bendel oil slick


----------



## MKB0925

Gorgeous bag! I jay started looking at Henri bendel bags...they are beautiful bags and I think may be my next purchase!


----------



## aundria17

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bag! I jay started looking at Henri bendel bags...they are beautiful bags and I think may be my next purchase!



I have 3 henri bendel bags. I love them all. And their dust bags as silly as it sounds are fabulous.


----------



## Iamminda

aundria17 said:


> This pretty girl today. My henri bendel oil slick



Very pretty!


----------



## Sarah03

aundria17 said:


> This pretty girl today. My henri bendel oil slick




This is so pretty! It looks like it has sparkles!


----------



## HesitantShopper

aundria17 said:


> This pretty girl today. My henri bendel oil slick



How sparkly, perfect holiday bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

aundria17 said:


> I have 3 henri bendel bags. I love them all. *And their dust bags as silly as it sounds are fabulous*.



Nope, not silly at all. My Roots bag has a fantastic thick cotton dustbag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

This is a roots Horween leather and Pendleton wool wristlet and yes it is hang tagged to death lol

Buttery soft leather and lovely cozy wool.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

This is my latest, a like new '07 LV bowling Montaigne PM in cassis (dark purple) epi leather. I don't know why the pic looks like it has dents that aren't there.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

HesitantShopper said:


> This is a roots Horween leather and Pendleton wool wristlet and yes it is hang tagged to death lol
> 
> Buttery soft leather and lovely cozy wool.
> 
> View attachment 3186757



That is really cute and looks well made. Is it possible to order Roots stuff in the US? We wear a lot of Pendleton wool shirts at my house in the winter, and I've heard nothing but good things about Roots' quality.


----------



## Iamminda

HesitantShopper said:


> This is a roots Horween leather and Pendleton wool wristlet and yes it is hang tagged to death lol
> 
> Buttery soft leather and lovely cozy wool.
> 
> View attachment 3186757



Very nice -- nice combo of yummy leather and wool coziness.  Enjoy!



ChevaliereNoir said:


> This is my latest, a like new '07 LV bowling Montaigne PM in cassis (dark purple) epi leather. I don't know why the pic looks like it has dents that aren't there.



Lovely -- very elegant.  Glad you were finally able to get it authenticated.  Enjoy.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> This is my latest, a like new '07 LV bowling Montaigne PM in cassis (dark purple) epi leather. I don't know why the pic looks like it has dents that aren't there.



Lovely, such a rich color!



ChevaliereNoir said:


> That is really cute and looks well made. Is it possible to order Roots stuff in the US? We wear a lot of Pendleton wool shirts at my house in the winter, and I've heard nothing but good things about Roots' quality.



TY! Sure can! here is the main link to the site just click on USA. I have a bag over 10yrs old from them.. the stuff lasts.

http://www.roots.com


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> Very nice -- nice combo of yummy leather and wool coziness.  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thank you! it's hailing tonight, i would love to climb inside a wool blanket and stay lol


----------



## Rikilove10

I just bought this beauty today off of the Macy's clearance table: Brahmin large Duxbury Surf Vineyard satchel.  I am still rockin' my Coach Borough bag on a daily; but, I might mix things up a bit with this Brahmin, occasionally.


----------



## Rikilove10

ChevaliereNoir said:


> This is my latest, a like new '07 LV bowling Montaigne PM in cassis (dark purple) epi leather. I don't know why the pic looks like it has dents that aren't there.



Gorgeous bag! Love the rich color!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Iamminda said:


> Lovely -- very elegant.  Glad you were finally able to get it authenticated.  Enjoy.



Thank you! I have to admit I carried it in the big city of (the east coast) Portland for a day of tour guiding before authenticity was confirmed by the lovely ATLV experts, because I was that excited about this bag. lol



HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely, such a rich color!
> 
> TY! Sure can! here is the main link to the site just click on USA. I have a bag over 10yrs old from them.. the stuff lasts.
> 
> http://www.roots.com



Thank you! It seems the wristlet is sold out, but I'll keep checking for other neat bags and slg's.



Rikilove10 said:


> Gorgeous bag! Love the rich color!



Thank you! This is my LV dream epi color, so I was extremely excited to score a great deal on it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Thank you! It seems the wristlet is sold out, but I'll keep checking for other neat bags and slg's.



Check frequently, as i grabbed this on a restock wave. They have been in and sold out often since it's release. Definitely worth the wait!


----------



## Sarah03

MK Small Greenwich Bucket in Ballet!  It is an exact match for the pink ballet slippers I had when I was a kid. The interior and front pocket are metallic ballet pink 
The color is very hard to capture.


----------



## lurkernomore

Sarah03 said:


> MK Small Greenwich Bucket in Ballet!  It is an exact match for the pink ballet slippers I had when I was a kid. The interior and front pocket are metallic ballet pink
> The color is very hard to capture.
> View attachment 3190917
> View attachment 3190919
> View attachment 3190921
> View attachment 3190924



Congrats! I love the details - enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> MK Small Greenwich Bucket in Ballet!  It is an exact match for the pink ballet slippers I had when I was a kid. The interior and front pocket are metallic ballet pink
> The color is very hard to capture.
> View attachment 3190917
> View attachment 3190919
> View attachment 3190921
> View attachment 3190924



I love ballet slipper pink.  So pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> MK Small Greenwich Bucket in Ballet!  It is an exact match for the pink ballet slippers I had when I was a kid. The interior and front pocket are metallic ballet pink
> The color is very hard to capture.
> View attachment 3190917
> View attachment 3190919
> View attachment 3190921
> View attachment 3190924



Super pretty color!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> MK Small Greenwich Bucket in Ballet!  It is an exact match for the pink ballet slippers I had when I was a kid. The interior and front pocket are metallic ballet pink
> The color is very hard to capture.
> View attachment 3190917
> View attachment 3190919
> View attachment 3190921
> View attachment 3190924



Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous color!!!







HesitantShopper said:


> Super pretty color!







Iamminda said:


> I love ballet slipper pink.  So pretty!







lurkernomore said:


> Congrats! I love the details - enjoy!




Thanks guys!  It's such a pretty pink- very feminine. I just love the metallic finish!


----------



## keishapie1973

Just got this in today. MK colorblock Campbell. I love the hardware and color. And, it's my first pebbled leather bag.....[emoji7]


----------



## pbnjam

keishapie1973 said:


> Just got this in today. MK colorblock Campbell. I love the hardware and color. And, it's my first pebbled leather bag.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3193586
> View attachment 3193587




Love the color and hardware! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## keishapie1973

pbnjam said:


> Love the color and hardware! [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you!!![emoji3]


----------



## oldbaglover

keishapie1973 said:


> Just got this in today. MK colorblock Campbell. I love the hardware and color. And, it's my first pebbled leather bag.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3193586
> View attachment 3193587


Awesome colors!


----------



## keishapie1973

oldbaglover said:


> Awesome colors!




Thanks!!!![emoji3]


----------



## crazyforcoach09

keishapie1973 said:


> Just got this in today. MK colorblock Campbell. I love the hardware and color. And, it's my first pebbled leather bag.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3193586
> View attachment 3193587


I got the tan one today. Returning. Just not love


----------



## keishapie1973

crazyforcoach09 said:


> I got the tan one today. Returning. Just not love




Oh, how disappointing... [emoji53] It looked really nice in the stock photos. Did you take any pics?


----------



## MsBaggins

keishapie1973 said:


> Just got this in today. MK colorblock Campbell. I love the hardware and color. And, it's my first pebbled leather bag.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3193586
> View attachment 3193587



Great color! !!


----------



## keishapie1973

MsBaggins said:


> Great color! !!



Thanks!!!


----------



## newbagaddict

aundria17 said:


> This pretty girl today. My henri bendel oil slick



LOVE this bag, so so pretty.


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new little MK Bedford Gusset crossbody. Loving this little cutie!


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> My new little MK Bedford Gusset crossbody. Loving this little cutie!
> View attachment 3195656



Definitely a cutie!


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> Just got this in today. MK colorblock Campbell. I love the hardware and color. And, it's my first pebbled leather bag.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3193586
> View attachment 3193587



Such a great color combo and MK has wonderful pebbled leather.


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> Definitely a cutie!




Thanks! I can't wait to use it! [emoji3]


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney croco Small Dawson in t'moro brown.


----------



## Coconut lover

Kate Spade - Love these clutches and coin purses...so adorable


----------



## HesitantShopper

Coconut lover said:


> Kate Spade - Love these clutches and coin purses...so adorable



sooo adorable! i love the whimsy  of KS.


----------



## Sarah03

Coconut lover said:


> Kate Spade - Love these clutches and coin purses...so adorable




So cute. KS has such fun items!


----------



## Coconut lover

HesitantShopper said:


> sooo adorable! i love the whimsy  of KS.





Sarah03 said:


> So cute. KS has such fun items!



Thank you HS and Sarah.  I like a classic bag but yes why not some whimsy and fun inside the bag too!


----------



## Iamminda

Coconut lover said:


> Kate Spade - Love these clutches and coin purses...so adorable



Super cute!  I like her whimsical stuff.


----------



## ishimarumiwa

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney croco Small Dawson in t'moro brown.



This is really cute!~


----------



## ishimarumiwa

Coconut lover said:


> Kate Spade - Love these clutches and coin purses...so adorable



I've been wanting the neva clutch for a long time! They're beautiful.  And the coin purses are so cute!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

My Dooney outlet had a door buster sale on saffiano Zip Zips for $99, and there was no way I could resist this lovely bordeaux bag!


----------



## Iamminda

ChevaliereNoir said:


> My Dooney outlet had a door buster sale on saffiano Zip Zips for $99, and there was no way I could resist this lovely bordeaux bag!



Congrats!  Nice color!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  Nice color!



Thank you!


----------



## Coconut lover

Iamminda said:


> Super cute!  I like her whimsical stuff.





ishimarumiwa said:


> I've been wanting the neva clutch for a long time! They're beautiful.  And the coin purses are so cute!



Thanks lamminda and ishimarumiwa! I also have been wanting this clutch for a while, missed getting in the summer but found on EBAY


----------



## oluchika

MK medium cindy, picked up at Dillards along with my Rhyder.


----------



## leinamae

can somebody authenticate a crossbody betsey johnson i bought at Ross please. and how do i post a photo? tried looking online but cant find anything similar


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> My Dooney outlet had a door buster sale on saffiano Zip Zips for $99, and there was no way I could resist this lovely bordeaux bag!



At that price?! hardly, those darn zip-zip's here have popped over 200$... gorgeous color!~


----------



## HesitantShopper

oluchika said:


> MK medium cindy, picked up at Dillards along with my Rhyder.



Commented in other thread but will again, love the pattern on Cindy gives it that little something extra.


----------



## oluchika

HesitantShopper said:


> Commented in other thread but will again, love the pattern on Cindy gives it that little something extra.



Thanks, that's exactly what I thought too! Subtle enough for my tastes but gives it a little visual interest too for a simple black bag. I kept taking it out it's bag to look at it, lol. Love it with the SW.


----------



## Hyacinth

leinamae said:


> can somebody authenticate a crossbody betsey johnson i bought at Ross please. and how do i post a photo? tried looking online but cant find anything similar



Betsey Johnson should probably be posted at the main Forum, under Authenticate This

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-/

Since you're a new member you may not be able to start a new thread. So you search that forum for "Betsey Johnson" and add your question on the last page of the thread for that brand:

http://forum.purseblog.com/authenticate-this-/authenticate-this-betsey-johnson-351787.html


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new RM Lane Crossbody I got for a steal on her website. Love the print... I'll save till after winter lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

ishimarumiwa said:


> This is really cute!~



Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> My new RM Lane Crossbody I got for a steal on her website. Love the print... I'll save till after winter lol.
> View attachment 3201826



Cute!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

HesitantShopper said:


> At that price?! hardly, those darn zip-zip's here have popped over 200$... gorgeous color!~



Thank you! I haven't seen them on sale like this before; I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> My new RM Lane Crossbody I got for a steal on her website. Love the print... I'll save till after winter lol.
> View attachment 3201826



Very pretty! so beach, blue water.. okay i am done lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Thank you! I haven't seen them on sale like this before; I was pleasantly surprised.



That was crazy good for an on point color for the season!


----------



## Sartorial1

pbnjam said:


> I just got my first LV bag. [emoji3] It is preloved Speedy B 30. I always thought I would get DE but when this came up I just had to have it. It is the perfect size!
> 
> View attachment 3165469



Congrats! The vachetta looks like it is in great condition.


----------



## Sartorial1

ChevaliereNoir said:


> A thread was posted on the LV board inquiring what this clutch/ wristlet is. The answer is Sellier Dragonne (saddle strap), and apparently it's from the men's collection. I was smitten, and had to have this '02 model:


Swoon!


----------



## keishapie1973

ChevaliereNoir said:


> My Dooney outlet had a door buster sale on saffiano Zip Zips for $99, and there was no way I could resist this lovely bordeaux bag!



Excellent deal!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney and Bourke "Barlow" satchel in desert color.


----------



## Hobbsy

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney and Bourke "Barlow" satchel in desert color.



Very pretty color!  I love the hardware on the long strap, especially where it attaches to bag!!


----------



## Mariquel

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney and Bourke "Barlow" satchel in desert color.



That's a nice one!  Such pretty leather!


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney and Bourke "Barlow" satchel in desert color.



Pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney and Bourke "Barlow" satchel in desert color.



Very nice!


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney and Bourke "Barlow" satchel in desert color.



She's lovely!


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney and Bourke "Barlow" satchel in desert color.




Beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hobbsy said:


> Very pretty color!  I love the hardware on the long strap, especially where it attaches to bag!!





Mariquel said:


> That's a nice one!  Such pretty leather!





Iamminda said:


> Pretty!





HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice!





carterazo said:


> She's lovely!





MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful!



Thanks, everyone!


----------



## keishapie1973

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney and Bourke "Barlow" satchel in desert color.



Very nice!!!! I love the color....


----------



## MiaBorsa

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice!!!! I love the color....



Thank you!


----------



## quinna

I got a good deal on this Henri Bendel West 57th Baby bag on eBay. Only $96 shipped. I love that it's saffiano and nylon, so I don't have to worry about being able to clean it. Structurally I like it much better than the Coach baby bag I had previously.


----------



## HesitantShopper

quinna said:


> I got a good deal on this Henri Bendel West 57th Baby bag on eBay. Only $96 shipped. I love that it's saffiano and nylon, so I don't have to worry about being able to clean it. Structurally I like it much better than the Coach baby bag I had previously.



This is a baby bag! wow, great color.


----------



## quinna

HesitantShopper said:


> This is a baby bag! wow, great color.



Thanks!


----------



## lurkernomore

quinna said:


> I got a good deal on this Henri Bendel West 57th Baby bag on eBay. Only $96 shipped. I love that it's saffiano and nylon, so I don't have to worry about being able to clean it. Structurally I like it much better than the Coach baby bag I had previously.



Very nice color! I use a Coach baby bag for my teacher bag. It is great because I can stuff it and not feel guilty. I use the changing pad as my purse protector on the floor


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> I got a good deal on this Henri Bendel West 57th Baby bag on eBay. Only $96 shipped. I love that it's saffiano and nylon, so I don't have to worry about being able to clean it. Structurally I like it much better than the Coach baby bag I had previously.



Very pretty.  This color reminds me of legacy black Violet.


----------



## carterazo

Mk large Greenwich in cornflower.  She's lighter in color than my washed Chambray Borough.   so I could justify getting her too. She was a good deal at Macy's ff presale.


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Mk large Greenwich in cornflower.  She's lighter in color than my washed Chambray Borough.   so I could justify getting her too. She was a good deal at Macy's ff presale.



I love this blue!  So pretty.


----------



## carterazo

Thanks, I agree!


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> Mk large Greenwich in cornflower.  She's lighter in color than my washed Chambray Borough.   so I could justify getting her too. She was a good deal at Macy's ff presale.



Beautiful!   I love the color.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney & Bourke Florentine "Elisa" in natural color.   








And the back...


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> Beautiful!   I love the color.



Thank you! 







MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Florentine "Elisa" in natural color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back...



She's s beauty! Now I want to see her irl.


----------



## MsBaggins

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney and Bourke "Barlow" satchel in desert color.



Oh, this is so pretty. Ive been eyeing this bag. Love that color!!!!


----------



## aundria17

Henri Bendel  mini satchel with coach key chain from a few winters back.


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> She's s beauty! Now I want to see her irl.





MsBaggins said:


> Oh, this is so pretty. Ive been eyeing this bag. Love that color!!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

aundria17 said:


> Henri Bendel  mini satchel with coach key chain from a few winters back.



So pretty -- is it a soft pink?


----------



## HesitantShopper

aundria17 said:


> Henri Bendel  mini satchel with coach key chain from a few winters back.



what a pretty color! adorable fob too.


----------



## carterazo

aundria17 said:


> Henri Bendel  mini satchel with coach key chain from a few winters back.



I've been eyeing this bag for a while. So pretty! 
Could you share some mod pics?


----------



## aundria17

Iamminda said:


> So pretty -- is it a soft pink?



Yes it is


----------



## aundria17

carterazo said:


> I've been eyeing this bag for a while. So pretty!
> Could you share some mod pics?



Here's a few. Carried hand held. Cross body on middle notch. And with her big sister. Lol


----------



## carterazo

aundria17 said:


> Here's a few. Carried hand held. Cross body on middle notch. And with her big sister. Lol



Thank you!  It's a really great bag. Looks good on you!


----------



## GA Peach

My pre-loved RK40 arrived in great condition.


----------



## pbnjam

aundria17 said:


> Henri Bendel  mini satchel with coach key chain from a few winters back.



This is so cute! Pretty in pink!



GA Peach said:


> My pre-loved RK40 arrived in great condition.



Gorgeous color! Really like how saturated it is.


----------



## Jaidybug

GA Peach said:


> My pre-loved RK40 arrived in great condition.




Oh that colour is gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Trudysmom

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Florentine "Elisa" in natural color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back...


That is a beautiful bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Trudysmom said:


> That is a beautiful bag!



Thanks, TM!


----------



## GA Peach

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous color! Really like how saturated it is.



Thank you!


----------



## GA Peach

Jaidybug said:


> Oh that colour is gorgeous, congrats!



Thanks, Jaidybug!


----------



## Mariquel

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Florentine "Elisa" in natural color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the back...



You're really scoring some nice Dooney's, MB!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Mariquel said:


> You're really scoring some nice Dooney's, MB!



Thank you!


----------



## coachgirl555

It was an early Christmas gift from hubby!
LV Antheia Ixia MM


----------



## Iamminda

coachgirl555 said:


> It was an early Christmas gift from hubby!
> LV Antheia Ixia MM



Congrats!   Stunning bag!   I would love to get an LV leather bag someday.


----------



## coachgirl555

Iamminda said:


> Congrats!   Stunning bag!   I would love to get an LV leather bag someday.


Thank You! ... love LV leather bags ..


----------



## whateve

coachgirl555 said:


> It was an early Christmas gift from hubby!
> LV Antheia Ixia MM


That is beautiful. I love quilted leather.


----------



## coachgirl555

whateve said:


> That is beautiful. I love quilted leather.


 Thank You!!


----------



## lurkernomore

coachgirl555 said:


> It was an early Christmas gift from hubby!
> LV Antheia Ixia MM



gorgeous bag - and the color is TDF - enjoy! and :xtree::santawave::rockettes::snowballs:to you!


----------



## purslv

coachgirl555 said:


> It was an early Christmas gift from hubby!
> LV Antheia Ixia MM



omg this bag is to die for...beautiful!! congrats


----------



## coachgirl555

lurkernomore said:


> gorgeous bag - and the color is TDF - enjoy! and :xtree::santawave::rockettes::snowballs:to you!


 


purslv said:


> omg this bag is to die for...beautiful!! congrats




Thanks so much!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

coachgirl555 said:


> It was an early Christmas gift from hubby!
> LV Antheia Ixia MM



Has a western feel to it, definitely not what i think of when i LV comes into play, a nice change. Quite the background.. a fuzzy cactus lol


----------



## Jaidybug

coachgirl555 said:


> It was an early Christmas gift from hubby!
> LV Antheia Ixia MM




Oh my, that is a STUNNING bag!!![emoji7]


----------



## coachgirl555

HesitantShopper said:


> Has a western feel to it, definitely not what i think of when i LV comes into play, a nice change. Quite the background.. a fuzzy cactus lol


 


Jaidybug said:


> Oh my, that is a STUNNING bag!!![emoji7]




Thanks ladies!!


----------



## ilikesunshine

coachgirl555 said:


> It was an early Christmas gift from hubby!
> LV Antheia Ixia MM




LOVE IT! It's different from the "normal" LVs I see all the time


----------



## Cyra

coachgirl555 said:


> It was an early Christmas gift from hubby!
> LV Antheia Ixia MM



The texture and color of that purse is amazing!!  Congrats!!


----------



## coachgirl555

ilikesunshine said:


> LOVE IT! It's different from the "normal" LVs I see all the time


 


Cyra said:


> The texture and color of that purse is amazing!!  Congrats!!




Thanks ladies!!


----------



## sunsh1ne

Gigi New York Bucket Bag and Mansur Gavriel Lady Bag. Completely in love with both!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My good friend gave me this for X-Mas. Love the colors! This is my 1st D&B. [emoji3]


----------



## Trudysmom

BeachBagGal said:


> My good friend gave me this for X-Mas. Love the colors! This is my 1st D&B. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3218888


Very pretty bag!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> My good friend gave me this for X-Mas. Love the colors! This is my 1st D&B. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3218888



Pretty!  I like their chevron (?) stripes.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty bag!




Thanks! Can't wait use this cutie!




Iamminda said:


> Pretty!  I like their chevron (?) stripes.




Yep chevron! [emoji3]. Fun getting a bag from a new to me  brand.


----------



## CoachMaven

I found this baby on clearance at Lord and Taylor.  The Greenwich Large grab bag in Dusty Rose by MK


----------



## OllieO

Henri Bendel smartphone case in Petrol.  Thanks to Aundria17 for posting about this on Sunday.  It just arrived and is so pretty!  Got an awesome deal on it.  Origionally $68 got it for$20.30, no tax, and no shipping charge.  Thanks again Aundria17 !!


----------



## whateve

OllieO said:


> Henri Bendel smartphone case in Petrol.  Thanks to Aundria17 for posting about this on Sunday.  It just arrived and is so pretty!  Got an awesome deal on it.  Origionally $68 got it for$20.30, no tax, and no shipping charge.  Thanks again Aundria17 !!


Wow, fantastic deal! I've been using mine nearly nonstop for a year.


----------



## ZSP

OllieO said:


> Henri Bendel smartphone case in Petrol.  Thanks to Aundria17 for posting about this on Sunday.  It just arrived and is so pretty!  Got an awesome deal on it.  Origionally $68 got it for$20.30, no tax, and no shipping charge.  Thanks again Aundria17 !!



Oh, I love this too!  What a deal.


----------



## aundria17

OllieO said:


> Henri Bendel smartphone case in Petrol.  Thanks to Aundria17 for posting about this on Sunday.  It just arrived and is so pretty!  Got an awesome deal on it.  Origionally $68 got it for$20.30, no tax, and no shipping charge.  Thanks again Aundria17 !!



You are welcome. Mine arrived yesterday and looks as lovely as yours.  I love sharing a good deal.


----------



## Iamminda

CoachMaven said:


> I found this baby on clearance at Lord and Taylor.  The Greenwich Large grab bag in Dusty Rose by MK



Pretty color.


----------



## myluvofbags

CoachMaven said:


> I found this baby on clearance at Lord and Taylor.  The Greenwich Large grab bag in Dusty Rose by MK



Great color and this leather is easy to clean yet isn't as stiff as other saffiano leathers.


----------



## CoachMaven

myluvofbags said:


> Great color and this leather is easy to clean yet isn't as stiff as other saffiano leathers.



Thanks! I noticed that too. I have a large Jet Set Travel Tote from a couple of years ago in Palm green, and this saffiano is not only a little more pliable, but also has a sheen to it, whereas my tote is more matte finish.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachMaven said:


> I found this baby on clearance at Lord and Taylor.  The Greenwich Large grab bag in Dusty Rose by MK



Love DR! great find!



OllieO said:


> Henri Bendel smartphone case in Petrol.  Thanks to Aundria17 for posting about this on Sunday.  It just arrived and is so pretty!  Got an awesome deal on it.  Origionally $68 got it for$20.30, no tax, and no shipping charge.  Thanks again Aundria17 !!



Really nice! and cannot beat the price!


----------



## CoachMaven

Iamminda said:


> Pretty color.





HesitantShopper said:


> Love DR! great find!
> 
> 
> 
> Really nice! and cannot beat the price!



Thank you both! I tend to not be a mauve pink person, but this shade spoke to me. I have worn it out just twice and both times got compliments on it.


----------



## MKB0925

OllieO said:


> Henri Bendel smartphone case in Petrol.  Thanks to Aundria17 for posting about this on Sunday.  It just arrived and is so pretty!  Got an awesome deal on it.  Origionally $68 got it for$20.30, no tax, and no shipping charge.  Thanks again Aundria17 !!




Beautiful!


----------



## MKB0925

BeachBagGal said:


> My good friend gave me this for X-Mas. Love the colors! This is my 1st D&B. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3218888




I have this same wristlet in grey and white. I really like it! Very pretty shade of green.


----------



## donutsprinkles

CoachMaven said:


> I found this baby on clearance at Lord and Taylor.  The Greenwich Large grab bag in Dusty Rose by MK


I love Dusty Rose! Such a pretty and "neutral" pink (is that possible?)! Great, great find.



OllieO said:


> Henri Bendel smartphone case in Petrol.  Thanks to Aundria17 for posting about this on Sunday.  It just arrived and is so pretty!  Got an awesome deal on it.  Origionally $68 got it for$20.30, no tax, and no shipping charge.  Thanks again Aundria17 !!


Wow! What a great deal! Henri Bendel makes possibly the cutest accessories out there that feel and look substantial.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKB0925 said:


> I have this same wristlet in grey and white. I really like it! Very pretty shade of green.



Oh fun and good to hear!


----------



## MKB0925

MK Zip Top Tote in Merlot. From my hubby at Christmas


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKB0925 said:


> MK Zip Top Tote in Merlot. From my hubby at Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233907



Pretty! just love the Merlot!


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> MK Zip Top Tote in Merlot. From my hubby at Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3233907



This color is pretty!


----------



## Tygriss

It's been a while since I bought a bag that wasn't Coach! Here's what I picked up last year: A Sophie Hulme haircafe tote!! I have to say I really like it. It's soft and slouchy, which was unexpected, but make sense since it's unlined. I didn't realize her bags were unlined when I bought it.


----------



## Hobbsy

Tygriss said:


> It's been a while since I bought a bag that wasn't Coach! Here's what I picked up last year: A Sophie Hulme haircafe tote!! I have to say I really like it. It's soft and slouchy, which was unexpected, but make sense since it's unlined. I didn't realize her bags were unlined when I bought it.



Pretty! I don't own one of her bags but they turn my head every time I see one!!!


----------



## quinna

I've been cheating recently. I've decided to do some serious house cleaning regarding my Coach collection, and I'm only keeping what I'll truly use so that I can fund what I've really been lusting after. The first is a pre-loved Ferragamo large Fiamma. (It's missing the clochette, which drives me crazy, but I may make a replacement), and the second is a Celine mini luggage. I'm not sold on the camel color though. I really wanted dune, but I'm probably better off since camel is less likely to show rub off.


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> I've been cheating recently. I've decided to do some serious house cleaning regarding my Coach collection, and I'm only keeping what I'll truly use so that I can fund what I've really been lusting after. The first is a pre-loved Ferragamo large Fiamma. (It's missing the clochette, which drives me crazy, but I may make a replacement), and the second is a Celine mini luggage. I'm not sold on the camel color though. I really wanted dune, but I'm probably better off since camel is less likely to show rub off.



Very pretty!  I am quite liking the Celine luggage bag these days especially the colorblock ones.  Enjoy!


----------



## frivofrugalista

quinna said:


> I've been cheating recently. I've decided to do some serious house cleaning regarding my Coach collection, and I'm only keeping what I'll truly use so that I can fund what I've really been lusting after. The first is a pre-loved Ferragamo large Fiamma. (It's missing the clochette, which drives me crazy, but I may make a replacement), and the second is a Celine mini luggage. I'm not sold on the camel color though. I really wanted dune, but I'm probably better off since camel is less likely to show rub off.




Congrats on both beauties! That's the best way to make sure you only keep the bags you will use, enjoy!


----------



## Jaidybug

quinna said:


> I've been cheating recently. I've decided to do some serious house cleaning regarding my Coach collection, and I'm only keeping what I'll truly use so that I can fund what I've really been lusting after. The first is a pre-loved Ferragamo large Fiamma. (It's missing the clochette, which drives me crazy, but I may make a replacement), and the second is a Celine mini luggage. I'm not sold on the camel color though. I really wanted dune, but I'm probably better off since camel is less likely to show rub off.




They are both beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

quinna said:


> I've been cheating recently. I've decided to do some serious house cleaning regarding my Coach collection, and I'm only keeping what I'll truly use so that I can fund what I've really been lusting after. The first is a pre-loved Ferragamo large Fiamma. (It's missing the clochette, which drives me crazy, but I may make a replacement), and the second is a Celine mini luggage. I'm not sold on the camel color though. I really wanted dune, but I'm probably better off since camel is less likely to show rub off.



Wise choice to opt for what you will use and enjoy, it's fun to admire and even like bags & still not own them, they don't work for everyone!

Really like the Fiamma! Camel for the Celine seems like a great neutral.


----------



## whateve

quinna said:


> I've been cheating recently. I've decided to do some serious house cleaning regarding my Coach collection, and I'm only keeping what I'll truly use so that I can fund what I've really been lusting after. The first is a pre-loved Ferragamo large Fiamma. (It's missing the clochette, which drives me crazy, but I may make a replacement), and the second is a Celine mini luggage. I'm not sold on the camel color though. I really wanted dune, but I'm probably better off since camel is less likely to show rub off.


I love the Ferragamo, both the color and the shape.


----------



## whateve

Tygriss said:


> It's been a while since I bought a bag that wasn't Coach! Here's what I picked up last year: A Sophie Hulme haircafe tote!! I have to say I really like it. It's soft and slouchy, which was unexpected, but make sense since it's unlined. I didn't realize her bags were unlined when I bought it.


So pretty!


----------



## quinna

whateve said:


> I love the Ferragamo, both the color and the shape.





HesitantShopper said:


> Wise choice to opt for what you will use and enjoy, it's fun to admire and even like bags & still not own them, they don't work for everyone!
> 
> Really like the Fiamma! Camel for the Celine seems like a great neutral.





Jaidybug said:


> They are both beautiful!! Congrats!





frivofrugalista said:


> Congrats on both beauties! That's the best way to make sure you only keep the bags you will use, enjoy!





Iamminda said:


> Very pretty!  I am quite liking the Celine luggage bag these days especially the colorblock ones.  Enjoy!



Thanks, everyone!


----------



## pbnjam

Don't know what took me so long to get over to Henri Bendel to look at their Petrol line.

Found this on sale today:


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Don't know what took me so long to get over to Henri Bendel to look at their Petrol line.
> 
> Found this on sale today:
> 
> View attachment 3241527
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241528



A real beauty!  Perfect with your nail color today.  Enjoy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

pbnjam said:


> Don't know what took me so long to get over to Henri Bendel to look at their Petrol line.
> 
> Found this on sale today:
> 
> View attachment 3241527
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241528



That is friggin goooorgeous!!


----------



## pbnjam

BeachBagGal said:


> That is friggin goooorgeous!!





Iamminda said:


> A real beauty!  Perfect with your nail color today.  Enjoy!



Thank you ladies! I looked at 3 clutches before I decided on this one. I think there is a good mixture of colors but still have a good amount of purple. My nail polish is a dark purple.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Don't know what took me so long to get over to Henri Bendel to look at their Petrol line.
> 
> Found this on sale today:
> 
> View attachment 3241527
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241528



How pretty! looks great with your nails.


----------



## aundria17

pbnjam said:


> Don't know what took me so long to get over to Henri Bendel to look at their Petrol line.
> 
> Found this on sale today:
> 
> View attachment 3241527
> 
> 
> View attachment 3241528



Was debating on getting this bag at the great sale price, since I have 3 other bendel petrol items, but seeing it in your pictures makes me want it more.


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> How pretty! looks great with your nails.



Thank you! [emoji4] I love looking at your avatar btw.



aundria17 said:


> Was debating on getting this bag at the great sale price, since I have 3 other bendel petrol items, but seeing it in your pictures makes me want it more.



I should have looked at this line more before. Could have used a phone wallet too! Love seeing your petrol pieces. The leather is so shiny and mesmerizing! [emoji7]


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Thank you! [emoji4] I love looking at your avatar btw.



Thank you! love that fuzzy penguin! even though i am Cheatin' and it's on a Roots satchel. shhh i don't think it knows.


----------



## aundria17

Brands new Alexander Wang rose gold rocco. Got it at a steal too


----------



## HesitantShopper

aundria17 said:


> Brands new Alexander Wang rose gold rocco. Got it at a steal too



well i think you have a few feet there  .. looks nice!


----------



## pbnjam

aundria17 said:


> Brands new Alexander Wang rose gold rocco. Got it at a steal too




Very pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## rose10

aundria17 said:


> Brands new Alexander Wang rose gold rocco. Got it at a steal too



GORGEOUS!!! Can i ask how much and where, if you don't mind?


----------



## aundria17

rose10 said:


> GORGEOUS!!! Can i ask how much and where, if you don't mind?



It was from http://www.thecorner.com/us
It did sell out but if you keep an eye on their sale items it did sell out before and came back. It was $488. Which is 50% off the retail. Also if you are in the market for a Rocco or Alexander wang bag I suggest following the deals and steals thread on the Alexander Wang thread.  People always post when they find the bags at a great price. That's how I found this one, another tpf'r posted the deal in that thread. Good luck.


----------



## rose10

aundria17 said:


> It was from http://www.thecorner.com/us
> It did sell out but if you keep an eye on their sale items it did sell out before and came back. It was $488. Which is 50% off the retail. Also if you are in the market for a Rocco or Alexander wang bag I suggest following the deals and steals thread on the Alexander Wang thread.  People always post when they find the bags at a great price. That's how I found this one, another tpf'r posted the deal in that thread. Good luck.



Thank You for the info! Enjoy ur lovely bag!! I had the same bag and recently sold it, would not mind picking it up for a bargain, i had paid retail price, and luckily got close to waht i paid, am in Canada and this combo is not readily available at all times. I will keep an eye out, Thanks!!


----------



## jcnc

I love Coach and especially their recent leather handbags. The quality seems to be much better than it was a few years back. But I also love variety in my very limited handbag collection. 
Bought this Black Saffiano leather Kate Spade handbag !


----------



## HesitantShopper

jcnc said:


> I love Coach and especially their recent leather handbags. The quality seems to be much better than it was a few years back. But I also love variety in my very limited handbag collection.
> Bought this Black Saffiano leather Kate Spade handbag !



Looks really nice!


----------



## jcnc

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks really nice!


Thank you


----------



## Goofydes

Dooney and Bourke Star Wars The Force Awakens Zip Zip Satchel


----------



## Iamminda

Goofydes said:


> Dooney and Bourke Star Wars The Force Awakens Zip Zip Satchel



Love it!  Maybe DH (a big SW fan) will buy it for me.  Enjoy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Goofydes said:


> Dooney and Bourke Star Wars The Force Awakens Zip Zip Satchel



That is so cute! what a fun, unique piece.


----------



## quinna

Goofydes said:


> Dooney and Bourke Star Wars The Force Awakens Zip Zip Satchel



This is awesome!


----------



## MsBaggins

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney and Bourke "Barlow" satchel in desert color.



I love this bag. Beautiful color. I'm debating Desert or Taupe...


----------



## debbie97439

ChevaliereNoir said:


> My Dooney outlet had a door buster sale on saffiano Zip Zips for $99, and there was no way I could resist this lovely bordeaux bag!


beautiful bag!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

debbie97439 said:


> beautiful bag!



Thank you!


----------



## lurkernomore

I haven't been posting much, just lurking and trying to shop the closet. I am not quite ready to commit to a ban, and this is what I have been spending my money on...introducing my 2016 BMW 428i. She is a convertible and AWD...my dream car! I am also enclosing a picture of my navy Nomad on my lap - she "matches" perfectly!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

lurkernomore said:


> I haven't been posting much, just lurking and trying to shop the closet. I am not quite ready to commit to a ban, and this is what I have been spending my money on...introducing my 2016 BMW 428i. She is a convertible and AWD...my dream car! I am also enclosing a picture of my navy Nomad on my lap - she "matches" perfectly!


Booyah


----------



## BeachBagGal

lurkernomore said:


> I haven't been posting much, just lurking and trying to shop the closet. I am not quite ready to commit to a ban, and this is what I have been spending my money on...introducing my 2016 BMW 428i. She is a convertible and AWD...my dream car! I am also enclosing a picture of my navy Nomad on my lap - she "matches" perfectly!




What a beauty and a convertible taboot! You'll really get to enjoy even more when the weather warms up. [emoji3].  Nomad is a perfect fit. Enjoy! [emoji3]


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Booyah



Someday we will take her to outlets!


----------



## lurkernomore

BeachBagGal said:


> What a beauty and a convertible taboot! You'll really get to enjoy even more when the weather warms up. [emoji3].  Nomad is a perfect fit. Enjoy! [emoji3]



Thanks - the first day over 50 (which might take a bit here in New Hampshire) the top is going down!


----------



## Iamminda

lurkernomore said:


> I haven't been posting much, just lurking and trying to shop the closet. I am not quite ready to commit to a ban, and this is what I have been spending my money on...introducing my 2016 BMW 428i. She is a convertible and AWD...my dream car! I am also enclosing a picture of my navy Nomad on my lap - she "matches" perfectly!



Congrats on your beautiful new car!  Bet you can't wait till summer to take the top down.  And of course your nomad looks perfect inside.  Enjoy!


----------



## Hobbsy

lurkernomore said:


> I haven't been posting much, just lurking and trying to shop the closet. I am not quite ready to commit to a ban, and this is what I have been spending my money on...introducing my 2016 BMW 428i. She is a convertible and AWD...my dream car! I am also enclosing a picture of my navy Nomad on my lap - she "matches" perfectly!



Gorgeous!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lurkernomore said:


> I haven't been posting much, just lurking and trying to shop the closet. I am not quite ready to commit to a ban, and this is what I have been spending my money on...introducing my 2016 BMW 428i. She is a convertible and AWD...my dream car! I am also enclosing a picture of my navy Nomad on my lap - she "matches" perfectly!



Nice! Nomad i bet is happy too.


----------



## frivofrugalista

lurkernomore said:


> I haven't been posting much, just lurking and trying to shop the closet. I am not quite ready to commit to a ban, and this is what I have been spending my money on...introducing my 2016 BMW 428i. She is a convertible and AWD...my dream car! I am also enclosing a picture of my navy Nomad on my lap - she "matches" perfectly!




Congrats! I love BMW and that blue! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## lurkernomore

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your beautiful new car!  Bet you can't wait till summer to take the top down.  And of course your nomad looks perfect inside.  Enjoy!



Thanks - I see a Trader Joe's run in her future!


----------



## lurkernomore

Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous!!!!! Congrats!!



Thanks - I can't stop looking at her


----------



## lurkernomore

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice! Nomad i bet is happy too.



thanks - and, yes, I am sure Ms. Nomad enjoyed the ride today!


----------



## lurkernomore

frivofrugalista said:


> Congrats! I love BMW and that blue! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Thanks - this is my third BMW, but definitely the prettiest... and the fastest!


----------



## ilikesunshine

lurkernomore said:


> I haven't been posting much, just lurking and trying to shop the closet. I am not quite ready to commit to a ban, and this is what I have been spending my money on...introducing my 2016 BMW 428i. She is a convertible and AWD...my dream car! I am also enclosing a picture of my navy Nomad on my lap - she "matches" perfectly!



Now that's how ya do it!


----------



## kcoach

lurkernomore said:


> I haven't been posting much, just lurking and trying to shop the closet. I am not quite ready to commit to a ban, and this is what I have been spending my money on...introducing my 2016 BMW 428i. She is a convertible and AWD...my dream car! I am also enclosing a picture of my navy Nomad on my lap - she "matches" perfectly!


Love that car!!!!!


----------



## aundria17

Mz Wallace valentine's limited edition metro tote


----------



## aundria17

Sorry forgot to add picture


----------



## HesitantShopper

aundria17 said:


> Sorry forgot to add picture



That's so cute and fun!


----------



## bagsncakes

This little beauty. Mz Wallace janie


----------



## aundria17

Rebecca minkoff  oil slick hardware love bag and hobo wallet


----------



## myluvofbags

aundria17 said:


> Rebecca minkoff  oil slick hardware love bag and hobo wallet



Beautiful! May I know the name/style of the wallet.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Longchamp LePliage Cuir medium size in natural color.


----------



## aundria17

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful! May I know the name/style of the wallet.



Hobo iridescent wallet. It's retired but you can find some on ebay if you search hobo iridescent wallet


----------



## MsBaggins

MiaBorsa said:


> Longchamp LePliage Cuir medium size in natural color.



Very nice!!


----------



## Jaidybug

aundria17 said:


> Rebecca minkoff  oil slick hardware love bag and hobo wallet




What a pretty bag and wallet! 


MiaBorsa said:


> Longchamp LePliage Cuir medium size in natural color.




Gorgeous!


----------



## myluvofbags

aundria17 said:


> Hobo iridescent wallet. It's retired but you can find some on ebay if you search hobo iridescent wallet



Ok thanks. Again, beautiful items.


----------



## EGBDF

MiaBorsa said:


> Longchamp LePliage Cuir medium size in natural color.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Mariamshah said:


> This little beauty. Mz Wallace janie
> View attachment 3254810



Nice! love the outside pockets. 



aundria17 said:


> Rebecca minkoff  oil slick hardware love bag and hobo wallet



These are fun! love the shimmer.



MiaBorsa said:


> Longchamp LePliage Cuir medium size in natural color.



I know how soft this is. Great choice.


----------



## quinna

Got this Celine double zip Trapeze this week.


----------



## frivofrugalista

quinna said:


> Got this Celine double zip Trapeze this week.




Ow that's a gorgeous bag!


----------



## frivofrugalista

MiaBorsa said:


> Longchamp LePliage Cuir medium size in natural color.




This colour is beautiful!


----------



## Jaidybug

quinna said:


> Got this Celine double zip Trapeze this week.




So beautiful, love the shape of the bag!


----------



## quinna

frivofrugalista said:


> Ow that's a gorgeous bag!





Jaidybug said:


> So beautiful, love the shape of the bag!



Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> Got this Celine double zip Trapeze this week.



Congrats!   Lovely!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MsBaggins said:


> Very nice!!





Jaidybug said:


> Gorgeous!





EGBDF said:


>





HesitantShopper said:


> I know how soft this is. Great choice.





frivofrugalista said:


> This colour is beautiful!



Thanks, all!


----------



## quinna

Iamminda said:


> Congrats!   Lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

In honor of National Wear Red Day - Go Red for Women .... wearing my red KS cutie




https://www.goredforwomen.org/wear-red-day/


----------



## BeachBagGal

I wanted a small crossbody in a bright sunshiney yellow and I found her! This is Sally by MBMJ in the color Zest. Nice soft leather and roomy for a small bag (my iPhone 6 fits in front pocket). I got her for a steal too! Love!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## iNeedCoffee

BeachBagGal said:


> I wanted a small crossbody in a bright sunshiney yellow and I found her! This is Sally by MBMJ in the color Zest. Nice soft leather and roomy for a small bag (my iPhone 6 fits in front pocket). I got her for a steal too! Love!!! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3269912



Oh, that's adorable! MBMJ has some yummy smushy leathers, and thoughtful design. I have a camera bag and it's one of my most used cross body bags.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> Oh, that's adorable! MBMJ has some yummy smushy leathers, and thoughtful design. I have a camera bag and it's one of my most used cross body bags.




Awww thanks! This is the perfect yellow pop of color I was looking for. I love that my phone fits nicely in the front pocket. I ordered this online and was surprised it's so roomy. This was a steal: orig $198 and paid $67 with tax! I agree about MBMJ leathers they are so yummy and smushy! [emoji173]&#65039; I think I remember you posting your bag here. Was it red?


----------



## Suzanne B.

BeachBagGal said:


> I wanted a small crossbody in a bright sunshiney yellow and I found her! This is Sally by MBMJ in the color Zest. Nice soft leather and roomy for a small bag (my iPhone 6 fits in front pocket). I got her for a steal too! Love!!! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3269912


 
Do you know if they made wallets in the bright yellow? I need a new bright yellow wallet and can't find one the right color and the right design for me.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

BeachBagGal said:


> Awww thanks! This is the perfect yellow pop of color I was looking for. I love that my phone fits nicely in the front pocket. I ordered this online and was surprised it's so roomy. This was a steal: orig $198 and paid $67 with tax! I agree about MBMJ leathers they are so yummy and smushy! [emoji173]&#65039; I think I remember you posting your bag here. Was it red?



Yep, that was it! A while back in Nordstrum Rack, I saw a satchel in that same color and same leather and I was sooo tempted to buy it. Enjoy your new beauty, she looks fantastic!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suzanne B. said:


> Do you know if they made wallets in the bright yellow? I need a new bright yellow wallet and can't find one the right color and the right design for me.




Hmm that I do not know. I wouldn't be surprised if they did.  If I come across one in my travels I'll shoot you a link. It's the perfect bright true yellow.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iNeedCoffee said:


> Yep, that was it! A while back in Nordstrum Rack, I saw a satchel in that same color and same leather and I was sooo tempted to buy it. Enjoy your new beauty, she looks fantastic!




Thanks! I need to go to Nordstrom Rack to return a bag I just got from Hautelook. I'm scared to go in there lol.


----------



## Suzanne B.

BeachBagGal said:


> Hmm that I do not know. I wouldn't be surprised if they did.  If I come across one in my travels I'll shoot you a link. It's the perfect bright true yellow.


 
Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> I wanted a small crossbody in a bright sunshiney yellow and I found her! This is Sally by MBMJ in the color Zest. Nice soft leather and roomy for a small bag (my iPhone 6 fits in front pocket). I got her for a steal too! Love!!! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3269912



This is real cute. I absolutely love that front pocket.  And a great deal too,


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> This is real cute. I absolutely love that front pocket.  And a great deal too,




Thx! When I first got it my phone barely fit in the front pocket and I was bummed. Then I when I was playing around to see what would fit my phone was then able to fit and comfortably. I was ecstatic! So either I didn't unzip it all the way or the bag was way too overstuffed with paper. Who knows. It's all good now lol. [emoji3]


----------



## carterazo

Dooney & Bourke Alto Viola in saddle


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke Alto Viola in saddle



Very nice!  Reminds me a bit of Coach's Willis.  Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Very nice!  Reminds me a bit of Coach's Willis.  Enjoy!



Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke Alto Viola in saddle




This is so nice. It looks vey classy!


----------



## MKB0925

BeachBagGal said:


> I wanted a small crossbody in a bright sunshiney yellow and I found her! This is Sally by MBMJ in the color Zest. Nice soft leather and roomy for a small bag (my iPhone 6 fits in front pocket). I got her for a steal too! Love!!! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3269912




That is adorable! What a great color!


----------



## lizmil

Has anyone purchased the Fossil Harper saddle bag? Looks nice and $198 plus 20%off. Im trying to figure out how to attach a picture on my phone using the android app.

https://www.fossil.com/us/en/women/...er-large-saddle-crossbody-sku-zb6760116c.html


----------



## carterazo

Sarah03 said:


> This is so nice. It looks vey classy!



Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke Alto Viola in saddle



Classy! not seen this style of D&B before.


----------



## carterazo

HesitantShopper said:


> Classy! not seen this style of D&B before.



Thank you!  She's been around a couple years but not very visible, I think.  Almost got her in red, but I already have one from the same line.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKB0925 said:


> That is adorable! What a great color!



Thanks! I love it too!


----------



## pbnjam

Just got a Longchamp medium Le pliage cuir bag in black.


----------



## yellowbernie

pbnjam said:


> Just got a Longchamp medium Le pliage cuir bag in black.
> 
> View attachment 3272165


Lovely bag, I love longchamp, I have a veau fontaine bag that I can't seem to move out of. Congrats on her. Here's a picture of mine.


----------



## pbnjam

yellowbernie said:


> Lovely bag, I love longchamp, I have a veau fontaine bag that I can't seem to move out of. Congrats on her. Here's a picture of mine.




Thank you. Is it Veau Foulonne? I'm not that familiar with this line but I see it quite often on LC forum. Your bag looks beautiful and leather looks gorgeous! [emoji1]


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Just got a Longchamp medium Le pliage cuir bag in black.
> 
> View attachment 3272165





yellowbernie said:


> Lovely bag, I love longchamp, I have a veau fontaine bag that I can't seem to move out of. Congrats on her. Here's a picture of mine.



Lovely longchamp bags ladies!  I need to get me one of those.  My thing with longchamp bags is that I am not crazy about the brown handles  but I really like the monochromatic leather look.


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> Lovely longchamp bags ladies!  I need to get me one of those.  My thing with longchamp bags is that I am not crazy about the brown handles  but I really like the monochromatic leather look.




Maybe the LP neo line will work for you. It is more expensive than regular Le Pliage but it has the monochromatic look. There is a version with a longer crossbody strap with short handles or tote version with long handles. They don't fold up but the material is a bit thicker than the regular LPs.


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Maybe the LP neo line will work for you. It is more expensive than regular Le Pliage but it has the monochromatic look. There is a version with a longer crossbody strap with short handles or tote version with long handles. They don't fold up but the material is a bit thicker than the regular LPs.



Thanks for the info--I think I need to check them out at a LC store. The LC selection at Nordstrom is small.  It's hard for me to envision the size of a bag without seeing it.


----------



## yellowbernie

pbnjam said:


> Thank you. Is it Veau Foulonne? I'm not that familiar with this line but I see it quite often on LC forum. Your bag looks beautiful and leather looks gorgeous! [emoji1]


Yes you're right it's foulonne,  Had a moment..


----------



## yellowbernie

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for the info--I think I need to check them out at a LC store. The LC selection at Nordstrom is small.  It's hard for me to envision the size of a bag without seeing it.


Mine is the size of a small LC, but is calf leather, and inside has a zip pocket and 2 open pockets and has the longer handles so it fits over the shoulder, but yes they are more expensive then the nylon LC.  It's very durable, I've had it for almost 2 years and used it quite a bit, and still looks like new.


----------



## Iamminda

yellowbernie said:


> Mine is the size of a small LC, but is calf leather, and inside has a zip pocket and 2 open pockets and has the longer handles so it fits over the shoulder, but yes they are more expensive then the nylon LC.  It's very durable, I've had it for almost 2 years and used it quite a bit, and still looks like new.



Thanks.  It looks very new.


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Just got a Longchamp medium Le pliage cuir bag in black.
> 
> View attachment 3272165





yellowbernie said:


> Lovely bag, I love longchamp, I have a veau fontaine bag that I can't seem to move out of. Congrats on her. Here's a picture of mine.



Lovely Longchamps!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Just got a Longchamp medium Le pliage cuir bag in black.
> 
> View attachment 3272165



Oh sweet! a great classic color. Twins on the Penguin!


----------



## HesitantShopper

yellowbernie said:


> Lovely bag, I love longchamp, I have a veau fontaine bag that I can't seem to move out of. Congrats on her. Here's a picture of mine.



I love these done in leather... i only have nylon LC.


----------



## MKB0925

pbnjam said:


> Just got a Longchamp medium Le pliage cuir bag in black.
> 
> View attachment 3272165




I like that a lot! Congrats


----------



## MKB0925

yellowbernie said:


> Lovely bag, I love longchamp, I have a veau fontaine bag that I can't seem to move out of. Congrats on her. Here's a picture of mine.




I love this bag too!


----------



## pbnjam

MKB0925 said:


> I like that a lot! Congrats







HesitantShopper said:


> Oh sweet! a great classic color. Twins on the Penguin!







EGBDF said:


> Lovely Longchamps!







Iamminda said:


> Thanks for the info--I think I need to check them out at a LC store. The LC selection at Nordstrom is small.  It's hard for me to envision the size of a bag without seeing it.




Thanks ladies! Always wanted a more neutral LP cuir to use everyday. I went through a phase where I didn't want any black bag. Now I am on a black bag roll since this is my 3rd black bag purchase this winter. But now I am officially on ban island! [emoji16][emoji1]


----------



## gr8onteej

Bought this one from Nordstrom. Handles fit over shoulder, crossbody strap is long. Two outside pockets.  And it's not heavy (well, when it's empty).


----------



## TahoeAndStitch

I strayed from Coach for this souvenir when we were in Disney World. I really love the Haunted Mansion print.


----------



## MsBaggins

gr8onteej said:


> Bought this one from Nordstrom. Handles fit over shoulder, crossbody strap is long. Two outside pockets.  And it's not heavy (well, when it's empty).
> View attachment 3274769


Ooh, i like!!


----------



## Trudysmom

TahoeAndStitch said:


> I strayed from Coach for this souvenir when we were in Disney World. I really love the Haunted Mansion print.


That is a pretty bag.


----------



## Iamminda

TahoeAndStitch said:


> I strayed from Coach for this souvenir when we were in Disney World. I really love the Haunted Mansion print.



That's a great print!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke Alto Viola in saddle


Oooooooh.... so pretty!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

TahoeAndStitch said:


> I strayed from Coach for this souvenir when we were in Disney World. I really love the Haunted Mansion print.



What a fun piece!


----------



## carterazo

LolaCalifornia said:


> Oooooooh.... so pretty!!!



Thank you!


----------



## aundria17

My brand new Alexander Wang iridescent bucket bag


----------



## whateve

aundria17 said:


> My brand new Alexander Wang iridescent bucket bag


I'm in love! Gorgeous!


----------



## pbnjam

aundria17 said:


> My brand new Alexander Wang iridescent bucket bag




Wow so mesmerizing! Love! Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Hobbsy

aundria17 said:


> My brand new Alexander Wang iridescent bucket bag



Cute!!!


----------



## missy_g

Bought this to rehab. It was super cheap at $100 


(Of course the inside is sticky)


----------



## UniC

missy_g said:


> Bought this to rehab. It was super cheap at $100
> View attachment 3277786
> 
> (Of course the inside is sticky)




Awesome deal! The flakey/sticky leather also happens on vintage Gucci, I bought mine for a really good deal ($80) and spent 2 1/2 hours getting the lining off, now it looks great. Really easy rehab


----------



## missy_g

Yep. I heard simple green and a nice stiff brush works.
I'm SO praying it doesn't smell musty. I'm fighting that battle with another LV bag.


----------



## momtok

aundria17 said:


> My brand new Alexander Wang iridescent bucket bag



Oh wow, those studs!  So cool!

(Are they doing any of the Rocco/Rockie with that hardware?)


----------



## pbnjam

gr8onteej said:


> Bought this one from Nordstrom. Handles fit over shoulder, crossbody strap is long. Two outside pockets.  And it's not heavy (well, when it's empty).
> View attachment 3274769



Looks like a very comfortable bag to use. Congrats!



TahoeAndStitch said:


> I strayed from Coach for this souvenir when we were in Disney World. I really love the Haunted Mansion print.



Cute bag! Love Disney.



missy_g said:


> Bought this to rehab. It was super cheap at $100
> View attachment 3277786
> 
> (Of course the inside is sticky)




Good deal! Good luck with the rehab.


----------



## MKB0925

aundria17 said:


> My brand new Alexander Wang iridescent bucket bag




Very nice...so pretty!


----------



## bagsncakes

I have two coach at the moment. All others are non coach bags.


----------



## gr8onteej

pbnjam said:


> Looks like a very comfortable bag to use. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute bag! Love Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good deal! Good luck with the rehab.




Very comfortable. I added a few holes to the long strap and now it's near perfect.  Just a tad bit heavy with all of my crap. Thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

bagsncakes said:


> I have two coach at the moment. All others are non coach bags.
> View attachment 3279537



Nice collection! How are you liking the color of the Natasha in the back - Dark Forest Green?


----------



## MiaBorsa

I never thought THIS would happen.       Speedy B 30 and friends.


----------



## bagsncakes

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice collection! How are you liking the color of the Natasha in the back - Dark Forest Green?




Thankyou. Yes it's dark forest green. Although it's lighter than in the stock photos, I think I still like the color. It's unusual and unique in my collection. I have kept the tags and paper on the Natashas because i am not sure if I want to kept them all. The peach nylon one I am selling. But do I still need 4 leather ones? I'm not sure..


----------



## BeachBagGal

bagsncakes said:


> Thankyou. Yes it's dark forest green. Although it's lighter than in the stock photos, I think I still like the color. It's unusual and unique in my collection. I have kept the tags and paper on the Natashas because i am not sure if I want to kept them all. The peach nylon one I am selling. But do I still need 4 leather ones? I'm not sure..



I have the same dark forest green Natasha sitting with the paper still on it. I love the style of the bag (have a few, but only one regular size leather one), but not sure if I need another one. The color is nice, but not sure if it's love yet. For me it would be more wintery/fall and since I'll be breaking out my more colorful bags and clothes soon so I don't want this sitting in the closet for months. Well maybe I just found my answer lol.


----------



## SEWDimples

MiaBorsa said:


> I never thought THIS would happen.       Speedy B 30 and friends.



Good Afternoon MB - Congrats! What a lovely collection. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> I never thought THIS would happen.       Speedy B 30 and friends.



Congrats!  What a great trio!  Nothing like that new "blonde" vachetta!   And the Laduree charm looks great with it.  Enjoy!


----------



## Jaidybug

bagsncakes said:


> I have two coach at the moment. All others are non coach bags.
> View attachment 3279537



Great collection! 



MiaBorsa said:


> I never thought THIS would happen.       Speedy B 30 and friends.



Great items! Congrats!


----------



## bagsncakes

BeachBagGal said:


> I have the same dark forest green Natasha sitting with the paper still on it. I love the style of the bag (have a few, but only one regular size leather one), but not sure if I need another one. The color is nice, but not sure if it's love yet. For me it would be more wintery/fall and since I'll be breaking out my more colorful bags and clothes soon so I don't want this sitting in the closet for months. Well maybe I just found my answer lol.




Hahaha. I want to be very very sure if I want to let go of one of these, because I love them, and because they are getting rare. I have tried getting the new q's so many times, but they are just not what I like about these classic ones. So I will probably keep and cherish these for the years to come.


----------



## Sarah03

MiaBorsa said:


> I never thought THIS would happen.       Speedy B 30 and friends.




Love them! The speedy b is a great bag- I love mine. Congrats to you, and enjoy your new beauties!


----------



## BeachBagGal

bagsncakes said:


> Hahaha. I want to be very very sure if I want to let go of one of these, because I love them, and because they are getting rare. I have tried getting the new q's so many times, but they are just not what I like about these classic ones. So I will probably keep and cherish these for the years to come.




Yeah I'm not a fan of the new Natashas. I love the classic ones. Decisions decisions lol.


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> I never thought THIS would happen.       Speedy B 30 and friends.




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

SEWDimples said:


> Good Afternoon MB - Congrats! What a lovely collection. Enjoy!!!!





Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  What a great trio!  Nothing like that new "blonde" vachetta!   And the Laduree charm looks great with it.  Enjoy!





Jaidybug said:


> Great collection!
> Great items! Congrats!





Sarah03 said:


> Love them! The speedy b is a great bag- I love mine. Congrats to you, and enjoy your new beauties!





MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!



Thanks everyone.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MiaBorsa said:


> I never thought THIS would happen.       Speedy B 30 and friends.


Congrats.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> I never thought THIS would happen.       Speedy B 30 and friends.



Well, isn't that a pretty trio!(er... perhaps Quad with that lovely fob)


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Congrats.





HesitantShopper said:


> Well, isn't that a pretty trio!(er... perhaps Quad with that lovely fob)



Thanks!!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

HesitantShopper said:


> Well, isn't that a pretty trio!(er... perhaps Quad with that lovely fob)




Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

MiaBorsa said:


> I never thought THIS would happen.       Speedy B 30 and friends.




I meant to reply to MiaBorsa. Congratulations! They are beautiful!


----------



## Rikilove10

MiaBorsa said:


> I never thought THIS would happen.       Speedy B 30 and friends.



Very nice! The bag is lovely!


----------



## Rikilove10

I picked up another fun bag while out thrift store and consignment shopping last week: L.A.M.B. Commodore hobo bag. My only other hobo bag is my Coach Edie. The Commodore sits just as comfortably on my shoulder. I love both of them.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LolaCalifornia said:


> I meant to reply to MiaBorsa. Congratulations! They are beautiful!





Rikilove10 said:


> Very nice! The bag is lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Rikilove10 said:


> I picked up another fun bag while out thrift store and consignment shopping last week: L.A.M.B. Commodore hobo bag. My only other hobo bag is my Coach Edie. The Commodore sits just as comfortably on my shoulder. I love both of them.



That is cute! great liner on this as well.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I've been very, very bad. These purchases go back from early November to this month. :shame:
Top row, l to r: LV Alma PM in cyan epi (Dec), LV Alma BB in anthracite nacre epi (Nov)
Bottom row, l to r: LV Alma PM in blanc corail vernis (Jan), Henri Bendel Gotham clutch in petrol stingray embossed leather (Feb)


----------



## whateve

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I've been very, very bad. These purchases go back from early November to this month. :shame:
> Top row, l to r: LV Alma PM in cyan epi (Dec), LV Alma BB in anthracite nacre epi (Nov)
> Bottom row, l to r: LV Alma PM in blanc corail vernis (Jan), Henri Bendel Gotham clutch in petrol stingray embossed leather (Feb)


So, only one per month! How do you like the HB clutch?


----------



## HesitantShopper

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I've been very, very bad. These purchases go back from early November to this month. :shame:
> Top row, l to r: LV Alma PM in cyan epi (Dec), LV Alma BB in anthracite nacre epi (Nov)
> Bottom row, l to r: LV Alma PM in blanc corail vernis (Jan), Henri Bendel Gotham clutch in petrol stingray embossed leather (Feb)



All so pretty! hard to decide whom to use first.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

whateve said:


> So, only one per month! How do you like the HB clutch?



It is gorgeous! I moved in the day it arrived, but I switched out the thin chain strap for something thicker and less formal. It fits my iphone 5 (I don't want to switch to a 6 until I have to; it's too big to fit in my pocket like the 5) in the matching HB phone wallet I got a while back, my FP holo key pouch with keyless fobs in it, lip gloss, and keys.


----------



## dana6189

I've been a Coach buyer since I was in 8th grade in 2002, but I'm really loving Kate Spade lately. I purchased this Cedar Street Small Hayden last week and I love it! And it pairs nicely with my studded Coach wallet.


----------



## HesitantShopper

dana6189 said:


> I've been a Coach buyer since I was in 8th grade in 2002, but I'm really loving Kate Spade lately. I purchased this Cedar Street Small Hayden last week and I love it! And it pairs nicely with my studded Coach wallet.



That's cute! pairs nicely with the wallet!


----------



## quinna

Just bought this Ferragamo Large Nolita tote this week for a steal. It's in brand new condition, and it shipped from Japan in 3 days!


----------



## quinna

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I've been very, very bad. These purchases go back from early November to this month. :shame:
> Top row, l to r: LV Alma PM in cyan epi (Dec), LV Alma BB in anthracite nacre epi (Nov)
> Bottom row, l to r: LV Alma PM in blanc corail vernis (Jan), Henri Bendel Gotham clutch in petrol stingray embossed leather (Feb)



That clutch is amazing! Love the cyan Alma too!


----------



## LL777

My first Rebecca Minkoff piece. I love the colors and the frame


----------



## MKB0925

LL777 said:


> My first Rebecca Minkoff piece. I love the colors and the frame




I love this....very pretty and unique!


----------



## LL777

MKB0925 said:


> I love this....very pretty and unique!



Thank you


----------



## whateve

quinna said:


> Just bought this Ferragamo Large Nolita tote this week for a steal. It's in brand new condition, and it shipped from Japan in 3 days!


This color is gorgeous!


----------



## keishapie1973

I've been wanting a saddle bag. I fell in love with this one....[emoji7]


----------



## GA Peach

quinna said:


> Just bought this Ferragamo Large Nolita tote this week for a steal. It's in brand new condition, and it shipped from Japan in 3 days!


Nice!  I wanted this style a while back.  Might be time for me to start looking again.


----------



## ilikesunshine

LL777 said:


> My first Rebecca Minkoff piece. I love the colors and the frame



OMGosh...love it


----------



## ilikesunshine

keishapie1973 said:


> I've been wanting a saddle bag. I fell in love with this one....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3284935
> 
> View attachment 3284936



Sooo cute! It's the perfect size on you.


----------



## keishapie1973

ilikesunshine said:


> Sooo cute! It's the perfect size on you.



Thank you!!!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

quinna said:


> That clutch is amazing! Love the cyan Alma too!



Thank you!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

LL777 said:


> My first Rebecca Minkoff piece. I love the colors and the frame




So pretty! Congratulations on your new (soon-to-be) addiction.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

keishapie1973 said:


> I've been wanting a saddle bag. I fell in love with this one....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3284935
> 
> View attachment 3284936




VERY NICE!! Love.


----------



## keishapie1973

LolaCalifornia said:


> VERY NICE!! Love.



Thank you....


----------



## whateve

keishapie1973 said:


> I've been wanting a saddle bag. I fell in love with this one....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3284935
> 
> View attachment 3284936


I've been wanting this bag for a long time. I didn't realize there was a leather version. The ones I saw were suede. Is this the large or small? It looks wonderful on you.


----------



## keishapie1973

whateve said:


> I've been wanting this bag for a long time. I didn't realize there was a leather version. The ones I saw were suede. Is this the large or small? It looks wonderful on you.



Thank you!!! This is the large. Macy's has the all leather version. They are still on sale, however, walnut is sold out but the black/ silver combo is still available....


----------



## aundria17

LL777 said:


> My first Rebecca Minkoff piece. I love the colors and the frame


Have this bag also and I love it too. It's so pretty in person.


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> I've been wanting a saddle bag. I fell in love with this one....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3284935
> 
> View attachment 3284936



Looks great on you!


----------



## LL777

aundria17 said:


> Have this bag also and I love it too. It's so pretty in person.



How long have you had her for? I'm wondering if the paint on the hardware will chip off.


----------



## MKB0925

keishapie1973 said:


> I've been wanting a saddle bag. I fell in love with this one....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3284935
> 
> View attachment 3284936




I love that and looks great on you! That color is so pretty too...one of my fave colors for any bag.


----------



## keishapie1973

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks great on you!







MKB0925 said:


> I love that and looks great on you! That color is so pretty too...one of my fave colors for any bag.




Thank you!!! I agree about the color. Fabulous for year-round.....[emoji3]


----------



## quinna

whateve said:


> This color is gorgeous!





GA Peach said:


> Nice!  I wanted this style a while back.  Might be time for me to start looking again.



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## pbnjam

keishapie1973 said:


> I've been wanting a saddle bag. I fell in love with this one....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3284935
> 
> View attachment 3284936




Gorgeous color!! Looks great on you. Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

ChevaliereNoir said:


> I've been very, very bad. These purchases go back from early November to this month. :shame:
> 
> Top row, l to r: LV Alma PM in cyan epi (Dec), LV Alma BB in anthracite nacre epi (Nov)
> 
> Bottom row, l to r: LV Alma PM in blanc corail vernis (Jan), Henri Bendel Gotham clutch in petrol stingray embossed leather (Feb)



Beautiful collection here! And twins on the clutch. [emoji7]



dana6189 said:


> I've been a Coach buyer since I was in 8th grade in 2002, but I'm really loving Kate Spade lately. I purchased this Cedar Street Small Hayden last week and I love it! And it pairs nicely with my studded Coach wallet.



Cute bag! Love the colors and the pink contrasts nicely. [emoji175]



quinna said:


> Just bought this Ferragamo Large Nolita tote this week for a steal. It's in brand new condition, and it shipped from Japan in 3 days!



Gorgeous leather and color! Jealous that you so find so many beautiful bags. [emoji1]



LL777 said:


> My first Rebecca Minkoff piece. I love the colors and the frame




Beautiful colors! Cute bag.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful collection here! And twins on the clutch. [emoji7]



Thank you! This clutch is amazing; I wish it was easier to capture the colors on it.


----------



## SEWDimples

quinna said:


> Just bought this Ferragamo Large Nolita tote this week for a steal. It's in brand new condition, and it shipped from Japan in 3 days!



Congrats! This tote is gorgeous. Does it have a zip top?


----------



## quinna

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! This tote is gorgeous. Does it have a zip top?



Thanks! It does zip closed and the side gussets have snaps to expand the size a bit too.


----------



## SEWDimples

quinna said:


> Just bought this Ferragamo Large Nolita tote this week for a steal. It's in brand new condition, and it shipped from Japan in 3 days!





quinna said:


> Thanks! It does zip closed and the side gussets have snaps to expand the size a bit too.



Thanks for info. I'll try to find one. 

I'm going to NYC in April so I might visit the outlet store in Woodbury. I wonder if they might have it there.


----------



## aundria17

Went big on this one. I do love it


----------



## LL777

aundria17 said:


> Went big on this one. I do love it



Gorgeous!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## crissy11

aundria17 said:


> My brand new Alexander Wang iridescent bucket bag




Did you buy this new? I want one!!! Where did you find it? It's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

aundria17 said:


> Went big on this one. I do love it




Stunning!!!


----------



## crissy11

aundria17 said:


> Went big on this one. I do love it



STUNNING!!!! You've been busy with your bags!!! I'll take the iridescents off your hands lol.


----------



## Rikilove10

This will be my final purchase for the year: a Longchamp 3D small tote.  I just puchased her over the weekend. After buying a Coach patchwork styled Prairie satchel just two weeks prior, I am now officially on a purse purchasing break. I will be living vicariously through you all until next year! Or until my honey decides to gift a new bag to me.


----------



## aundria17

crissy11 said:


> Did you buy this new? I want one!!! Where did you find it? It's GORGEOUS!!!


Yes on the Alexander Wang website. It's available now.


----------



## aundria17

crissy11 said:


> STUNNING!!!! You've been busy with your bags!!! I'll take the iridescents off your hands lol.


Ugh I know. I did a major closet purge over the past 6 months and now have my shelf filled again.


----------



## Rikilove10

quinna said:


> Just bought this Ferragamo Large Nolita tote this week for a steal. It's in brand new condition, and it shipped from Japan in 3 days!



Loooove me some Ferragamo! Beautiful bag!


----------



## crissy11

aundria17 said:


> Yes on the Alexander Wang website. It's available now.




I know this is off topic but if you had to compare this to the RM oil slick bags which one would be your fave? I guess this one holds more - more practical perhaps??


----------



## aundria17

crissy11 said:


> I know this is off topic but if you had to compare this to the RM oil slick bags which one would be your fave? I guess this one holds more - more practical perhaps??


This one does hold more. I think it's more casual. The minkoff  because of the shape I can dress up or down. This bag I wouldn't carry if I were dressed up. But if I had to only keep one I would keep the Wang bag. That being said I have other bags similar to the minkoff love bag so it would be easier to part with that one.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Hermes GM Evelyne in Etoupe


----------



## quinna

Weekend shopper said:


> Hermes GM Evelyne in Etoupe
> View attachment 3291770



Beautiful!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Weekend shopper said:


> Hermes GM Evelyne in Etoupe
> View attachment 3291770




Love!


----------



## Hobbsy

Weekend shopper said:


> Hermes GM Evelyne in Etoupe
> View attachment 3291770



This is such a beautiful and cool bag!!


----------



## Jaidybug

Weekend shopper said:


> Hermes GM Evelyne in Etoupe
> View attachment 3291770




So pretty! Love the colour, congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

Weekend shopper said:


> Hermes GM Evelyne in Etoupe
> View attachment 3291770



Lovely color.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Weekend shopper

quinna said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you 



frivofrugalista said:


> Love!



Thank you 



Hobbsy said:


> This is such a beautiful and cool bag!!



Thank you 



Jaidybug said:


> So pretty! Love the colour, congrats!



Thank you 



Iamminda said:


> Lovely color.  Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you


----------



## quinna

Ok, now I'm definitely on a ban until I liquidate some of my collection. Hopefully my last purchase for a while is this Ferragamo Fiamma e/w tote in bisque pebbled leather.


----------



## carterazo

quinna said:


> Ok, now I'm definitely on a ban until I liquidate some of my collection. Hopefully my last purchase for a while is this Ferragamo Fiamma e/w tote in bisque pebbled leather.


Very nice!  She looks like she goes with everything and will never go out of style.   Congrats!


----------



## MKB0925

quinna said:


> Ok, now I'm definitely on a ban until I liquidate some of my collection. Hopefully my last purchase for a while is this Ferragamo Fiamma e/w tote in bisque pebbled leather.




What a beauty! [emoji7] Love that color!


----------



## Mariquel

Weekend shopper said:


> Hermes GM Evelyne in Etoupe
> View attachment 3291770



Nice color!



quinna said:


> Ok, now I'm definitely on a ban until I liquidate some of my collection. Hopefully my last purchase for a while is this Ferragamo Fiamma e/w tote in bisque pebbled leather.



Love this style and the pebbling!


----------



## ilikesunshine

LL777 said:


> My first Rebecca Minkoff piece. I love the colors and the frame



What's the name of this bag?  I know I already told you but I really like it!



quinna said:


> Ok, now I'm definitely on a ban until I liquidate some of my collection. Hopefully my last purchase for a while is this Ferragamo Fiamma e/w tote in bisque pebbled leather.



That's just yummy all over!  Love it


----------



## Weekend shopper

Mariquel said:


> Nice color!
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Love this style and the pebbling!





quinna said:


> Ok, now I'm definitely on a ban until I liquidate some of my collection. Hopefully my last purchase for a while is this Ferragamo Fiamma e/w tote in bisque pebbled leather.



Beautiful!  Love the color and the style


----------



## frivofrugalista

quinna said:


> Ok, now I'm definitely on a ban until I liquidate some of my collection. Hopefully my last purchase for a while is this Ferragamo Fiamma e/w tote in bisque pebbled leather.




That's pretty!


----------



## quinna

frivofrugalista said:


> That's pretty!





carterazo said:


> Very nice!  She looks like she goes with everything and will never go out of style.   Congrats!





MKB0925 said:


> What a beauty! [emoji7] Love that color!





Mariquel said:


> Nice color!
> Love this style and the pebbling!





ilikesunshine said:


> That's just yummy all over!  Love it





Weekend shopper said:


> Beautiful!  Love the color and the style



Thanks, everyone!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

Couldn't resist this color. Here's my 2nd MK - Hamilton in watermelon. I am loving the pebbly yumminess on this bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

iNeedCoffee said:


> Couldn't resist this color. Here's my 2nd MK - Hamilton in watermelon. I am loving the pebbly yumminess on this bag.



Very pretty color!


----------



## cny1941

iNeedCoffee said:


> Couldn't resist this color. Here's my 2nd MK - Hamilton in watermelon. I am loving the pebbly yumminess on this bag.




So pretty [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## keishapie1973

iNeedCoffee said:


> Couldn't resist this color. Here's my 2nd MK - Hamilton in watermelon. I am loving the pebbly yumminess on this bag.



Very nice!!!


----------



## Rikilove10

quinna said:


> Ok, now I'm definitely on a ban until I liquidate some of my collection. Hopefully my last purchase for a while is this Ferragamo Fiamma e/w tote in bisque pebbled leather.



Just a perfect looking bag. Congrats on the fabulous buy!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

HesitantShopper said:


> Very pretty color!





cny1941 said:


> So pretty [emoji173]&#65039;





keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice!!!


Thanks everyone!


----------



## MiaBorsa

iNeedCoffee said:


> Couldn't resist this color. Here's my 2nd MK - Hamilton in watermelon. I am loving the pebbly yumminess on this bag.



Love your Traveler!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I bagged this MK Julia satchel and small wallet at the Macy's sale last weekend.


----------



## Suzanne B.

MiaBorsa said:


> I bagged this MK Julia satchel and small wallet at the Macy's sale last weekend.


 
Wow! Nice bagging!


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> I bagged this MK Julia satchel and small wallet at the Macy's sale last weekend.



That's a very rich looking color!   Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzanne B. said:


> Wow! Nice bagging!


    Thanks!!



Iamminda said:


> That's a very rich looking color!   Enjoy!


  Thanks, girl.


----------



## quinna

MiaBorsa said:


> I bagged this MK Julia satchel and small wallet at the Macy's sale last weekend.



Cute style! I really like the zipper details!


----------



## MiaBorsa

quinna said:


> Cute style! I really like the zipper details!



Thanks!


----------



## Suzanne B.

I got tired of waiting on something I REALLY wanted from Coach so I decided to go back to a bag I've been looking at for a while. She's a little bigger than I normally carry and a darker brown than I normally like, but I'm giving her a try. I got the dark brown because I'm hoping it will turn into the mottled brown distressed look like the mahogany Sabrina and other Madison bags did. My first Frye bag, Melissa in dark brown.


----------



## gr8onteej

Suzanne B. said:


> I got tired of waiting on something I REALLY wanted from Coach so I decided to go back to a bag I've been looking at for a while. She's a little bigger than I normally carry and a darker brown than I normally like, but I'm giving her a try. I got the dark brown because I'm hoping it will turn into the mottled brown distressed look like the mahogany Sabrina and other Madison bags did. My first Frye bag, Melissa in dark brown.




Oh, I like that.  Congrats.


----------



## Suzanne B.

gr8onteej said:


> Oh, I like that.  Congrats.



Thank you! She's not quite as dark as she looks in the photo....I suck at photography. :shame:


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzanne B. said:


> I got tired of waiting on something I REALLY wanted from Coach so I decided to go back to a bag I've been looking at for a while. She's a little bigger than I normally carry and a darker brown than I normally like, but I'm giving her a try. I got the dark brown because I'm hoping it will turn into the mottled brown distressed look like the mahogany Sabrina and other Madison bags did. My first Frye bag, Melissa in dark brown.



Gorgeous.   I love Frye.


----------



## Mariquel

MiaBorsa said:


> I bagged this MK Julia satchel and small wallet at the Macy's sale last weekend.



Nice set!  Love that classic natural-looking brown.


----------



## Mariquel

Suzanne B. said:


> I got tired of waiting on something I REALLY wanted from Coach so I decided to go back to a bag I've been looking at for a while. She's a little bigger than I normally carry and a darker brown than I normally like, but I'm giving her a try. I got the dark brown because I'm hoping it will turn into the mottled brown distressed look like the mahogany Sabrina and other Madison bags did. My first Frye bag, Melissa in dark brown.



Very nice, I love Frye leather!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Mariquel said:


> Nice set!  Love that classic natural-looking brown.



Thanks!


----------



## keishapie1973

MiaBorsa said:


> I bagged this MK Julia satchel and small wallet at the Macy's sale last weekend.




Love it!!! [emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

Wanted a spring/ summer bag in a bright color. Couldn't resist this at the Macy's sale.

MK medium Selma messenger in canary...[emoji7]


----------



## Suzanne B.

Nm


----------



## Suzanne B.

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous.   I love Frye.





Mariquel said:


> Very nice, I love Frye leather!



Thank you!


----------



## Suzanne B.

keishapie1973 said:


> Wanted a spring/ summer bag in a bright color. Couldn't resist this at the Macy's sale.
> 
> MK medium Selma messenger in canary...[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3301935
> 
> View attachment 3301937



Love the canary!


----------



## MiaBorsa

keishapie1973 said:


> Love it!!! [emoji3]


 Thanks!



keishapie1973 said:


> Wanted a spring/ summer bag in a bright color. Couldn't resist this at the Macy's sale.
> 
> MK medium Selma messenger in canary...[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3301935
> 
> View attachment 3301937


    So pretty!   (I almost didn't recognize you with the new avatar!!  )


----------



## keishapie1973

Suzanne B. said:


> Love the canary!



Thank you!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So pretty!   (I almost didn't recognize you with the new avatar!!  )



Thanks!!! Lol. I'm always changing it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Suzanne B. said:


> I got tired of waiting on something I REALLY wanted from Coach so I decided to go back to a bag I've been looking at for a while. She's a little bigger than I normally carry and a darker brown than I normally like, but I'm giving her a try. I got the dark brown because I'm hoping it will turn into the mottled brown distressed look like the mahogany Sabrina and other Madison bags did. My first Frye bag, Melissa in dark brown.



Looks very nice!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> I bagged this MK Julia satchel and small wallet at the Macy's sale last weekend.



Very nice! Really rich color too.


----------



## momtok

We bought these at least a month ago, but ...

Daughter and I went surfing for Chinese New Year things some time back ... since 1) daughter is Chinese, 2) I consider myself honorary Chinese  (hey, our Taiwanese Mandarin teacher says I'm even more of a Tiger mom than she is  ), and 3) Monkey is my year.

We did get the compact red wallet from Coach (PCE), but not much else that we liked.   Michael Kors had two styles in keyrings (hanging monkey and face monkey), but both felt too cartoonish or "Curious George".  Same with some "stickers" pouches from Minkoff.  DVF had a keyring, but I don't know ... the big tail kept making me think of the old "Great Adventure Park safari".  

But we did get these coin purses from Roots, one for each of us.  The monkey design does have an Asian feel to it, and the leather is very nice and very soft.  (I have to admit the shipping and packaging were pretty inconsistent though, as we got them in two separate orders.  The shipping part of the anomaly might have been because it was international ... who knows.)


----------



## MiaBorsa

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! Really rich color too.



Thank you!


----------



## jade

My former wallet was too packed with cards and other stuff to fit my phone and it was a phone wallet. 

I got a new wallet from Burberry. Fits my phone and my stuff.


----------



## MsBaggins

MiaBorsa said:


> I bagged this MK Julia satchel and small wallet at the Macy's sale last weekend.


Looove!!!!!


----------



## alansgail

Cheating on Coach with my new Linea Pelle Dylan bag. It's in the most beautiful soft purple color and (dare I say it?) I prefer this leather to the Rory bag I got recently ().

This bag is the ultimate in slouch so you have to appreciate that to enjoy this type of bag.....luckily I do and can see many years of enjoyment out of this beauty!


----------



## keishapie1973

alansgail said:


> Cheating on Coach with my new Linea Pelle Dylan bag. It's in the most beautiful soft purple color and (dare I say it?) I prefer this leather to the Rory bag I got recently ().
> 
> This bag is the ultimate in slouch so you have to appreciate that to enjoy this type of bag.....luckily I do and can see many years of enjoyment out of this beauty!



Very nice!!! I had a Daylan zip tote many years ago. It was probably the thickest, most smooshy leather I've ever had on a bag....


----------



## alansgail

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice!!! I had a Daylan zip tote many years ago. It was probably the thickest, most smooshy leather I've ever had on a bag....


Oh, thank you for that comment! I've recently just become aware of this brand and was quite smitten with them, especially the Dylan!
Such an iconic bag for them, it's amazing to me that they stopped making it. I'll enjoy mine though and be grateful for her.


----------



## Weekend shopper

momtok said:


> We bought these at least a month ago, but ...
> 
> Daughter and I went surfing for Chinese New Year things some time back ... since 1) daughter is Chinese, 2) I consider myself honorary Chinese  (hey, our Taiwanese Mandarin teacher says I'm even more of a Tiger mom than she is  ), and 3) Monkey is my year.
> 
> We did get the compact red wallet from Coach (PCE), but not much else that we liked.   Michael Kors had two styles in keyrings (hanging monkey and face monkey), but both felt too cartoonish or "Curious George".  Same with some "stickers" pouches from Minkoff.  DVF had a keyring, but I don't know ... the big tail kept making me think of the old "Great Adventure Park safari".
> 
> But we did get these coin purses from Roots, one for each of us.  The monkey design does have an Asian feel to it, and the leather is very nice and very soft.  (I have to admit the shipping and packaging were pretty inconsistent though, as we got them in two separate orders.  The shipping part of the anomaly might have been because it was international ... who knows.)




These are really cute


----------



## HesitantShopper

momtok said:


> We bought these at least a month ago, but ...
> 
> Daughter and I went surfing for Chinese New Year things some time back ... since 1) daughter is Chinese, 2) I consider myself honorary Chinese  (hey, our Taiwanese Mandarin teacher says I'm even more of a Tiger mom than she is  ), and 3) Monkey is my year.
> 
> We did get the compact red wallet from Coach (PCE), but not much else that we liked.   Michael Kors had two styles in keyrings (hanging monkey and face monkey), but both felt too cartoonish or "Curious George".  Same with some "stickers" pouches from Minkoff.  DVF had a keyring, but I don't know ... the big tail kept making me think of the old "Great Adventure Park safari".
> 
> But we did get these coin purses from Roots, one for each of us.  The monkey design does have an Asian feel to it, and the leather is very nice and very soft.  (I have to admit the shipping and packaging were pretty inconsistent though, as we got them in two separate orders.  The shipping part of the anomaly might have been because it was international ... who knows.)



These were specially created for CNY. I have seen them in person. Must be an international thing with the shipping and packaging, as my items always ship together(unless backorder occurred) and are well packaged.. i even get A reusable bag with the orders. 

The leather will only soften more.. i have a coin purse or two from them, one has to be pushing double digits by now as it matches one of my bags that is too. The majority of the leathers good are handmade in Toronto, Canada.

As you can tell, huge Roots fan.. I own an extensive range of their products including many handbags and SLG's. Currently using their Grace satchel.


----------



## HesitantShopper

sorry double post!


----------



## jenn805

My non coach purchase
Botkier mini trigger 
Love it


----------



## whateve

jenn805 said:


> My non coach purchase
> Botkier mini trigger
> Love it


It's so cute! Is it really tiny?


----------



## HesitantShopper

jade said:


> My former wallet was too packed with cards and other stuff to fit my phone and it was a phone wallet.
> 
> I got a new wallet from Burberry. Fits my phone and my stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3302252
> 
> View attachment 3302253



Oh, great color! tons of card slots too. 



alansgail said:


> Cheating on Coach with my new Linea Pelle Dylan bag. It's in the most beautiful soft purple color and (dare I say it?) I prefer this leather to the Rory bag I got recently ().
> 
> This bag is the ultimate in slouch so you have to appreciate that to enjoy this type of bag.....luckily I do and can see many years of enjoyment out of this beauty!



Nice~ great with all the outside pockets. 



jenn805 said:


> My non coach purchase
> Botkier mini trigger
> Love it



SO cute~


----------



## momtok

HesitantShopper said:


> These were specially created for CNY. I have seen them in person. Must be an international thing with the shipping and packaging, as my items always ship together(unless backorder occurred) and are well packaged.. i even get A reusable bag with the orders.
> 
> The leather will only soften more.. i have a coin purse or two from them, one has to be pushing double digits by now as it matches one of my bags that is too. The majority of the leathers good are handmade in Toronto, Canada.
> 
> As you can tell, huge Roots fan.. I own an extensive range of their products including many handbags and SLG's. Currently using their Grace satchel.



I love the leather, but like I said, the packing and shipping was just really ... different.

Ours were shipped separately because we got them in separate orders.  Daughter wasn't sure she wanted one, then changed her mind, so we placed the second order a couple days later.

Both orders went through DHL and then american postal, but they took drastically different routes, which surprised us.  The first-placed order scared us though, because it actually arrived here as the latest, and appeared to temporarily "disappear" in the DHL system while still on the Canadian side of the border.  It was really weird ... then suddenly resurfaced down in Maryland, in postal hands.  Meanwhile the second order zipped across the border with DHL, was trackable the whole way, and landed in postal hands just across the border.  That's shipping issues though ... not Roots.

The packaging was the other weirdness though.  Yeah, we got one of those re-usable bags in each shipment.  But in one shipment, a giant "boulder" of crumpled packing paper was shoved in the box first, then the paperwork just laying on top of it, then the re-usable bag laying on top of that, and the coin purse literally laying on the very tip top, directly underneath, and touching, the taped flaps of the box.  Literally nothing between the coin purse's leather and the taped flaps.  Thank God I didn't slice the tape, I'd have gone right through into the leather.  And also good it didn't come on a rainy day.  That was what surprised me.  ............ The *other* package, however, was in an identical outer box, but had no giant boulder of crumpled packing paper ... no packing paper at all.  The paperwork and coin purse (along with a mini-skinny I wanted) were all inside the re-usable bag, and then that was just knocking around freely in the much larger cardboard box.  It was definitely two different people doing the packing.     (I do wish there would have been something between the leather and the taped flaps on the first box though ... I mean, that was really asking for damage.)


----------



## jenn805

whateve said:


> It's so cute! Is it really tiny?


Here are measurements &#128512;


----------



## Mariquel

alansgail said:


> Cheating on Coach with my new Linea Pelle Dylan bag. It's in the most beautiful soft purple color and (dare I say it?) I prefer this leather to the Rory bag I got recently ().
> 
> This bag is the ultimate in slouch so you have to appreciate that to enjoy this type of bag.....luckily I do and can see many years of enjoyment out of this beauty!



I love North/South bags that slouch!  Nice color and just enough zippered compartments too.


----------



## CoachMaven

I cheated and got this great medium Greenwich bucket bag from MK in Optic White for Spring/Summer. It was too good of a deal to pass up, and I love it!!!


----------



## Sarah03

CoachMaven said:


> I cheated and got this great medium Greenwich bucket bag from MK in Optic White for Spring/Summer. It was too good of a deal to pass up, and I love it!!!




So cute! MK's optic white is so gorgeous.


----------



## HesitantShopper

momtok said:


> I love the leather, but like I said, the packing and shipping was just really ... different.
> 
> Ours were shipped separately because we got them in separate orders.  Daughter wasn't sure she wanted one, then changed her mind, so we placed the second order a couple days later.
> 
> Both orders went through DHL and then american postal, but they took drastically different routes, which surprised us.  The first-placed order scared us though, because it actually arrived here as the latest, and appeared to temporarily "disappear" in the DHL system while still on the Canadian side of the border.  It was really weird ... then suddenly resurfaced down in Maryland, in postal hands.  Meanwhile the second order zipped across the border with DHL, was trackable the whole way, and landed in postal hands just across the border.  That's shipping issues though ... not Roots.
> 
> The packaging was the other weirdness though.  Yeah, we got one of those re-usable bags in each shipment.  But in one shipment, a giant "boulder" of crumpled packing paper was shoved in the box first, then the paperwork just laying on top of it, then the re-usable bag laying on top of that, and the coin purse literally laying on the very tip top, directly underneath, and touching, the taped flaps of the box.  Literally nothing between the coin purse's leather and the taped flaps.  Thank God I didn't slice the tape, I'd have gone right through into the leather.  And also good it didn't come on a rainy day.  That was what surprised me.  ............ The *other* package, however, was in an identical outer box, but had no giant boulder of crumpled packing paper ... no packing paper at all.  The paperwork and coin purse (along with a mini-skinny I wanted) were all inside the re-usable bag, and then that was just knocking around freely in the much larger cardboard box.  It was definitely two different people doing the packing.     (I do wish there would have been something between the leather and the taped flaps on the first box though ... I mean, that was really asking for damage.)



Well that is an odd one on the packaging..  anytime i order i always get well what i will deem over packed. Glad it all arrived safely, enjoy!


----------



## momtok

HesitantShopper said:


> Well that is an odd one on the packaging..  anytime i order i always get well what i will deem over packed. Glad it all arrived safely, enjoy!



Well I emphasize, it was not a *product* issue ... the product itself is great.  
(And I actually am using the re-usable bags ... one carries glitter bottles back and forth to Sunday school.   Roots gets the free advertising.  I get the glitter.)


----------



## rose10

My second LV and first pre loved bag...Speedy 25 from 2006 
Not a great shot, its night here and i just got her, pulled her outta her dust bag and clicked a pic, couldnt wait! She has has a good scrub with a damp white cloth and is looking a lot better, will post a live shot in the LV forum.


----------



## sandyclaws

rose10 said:


> My second LV and first pre loved bag...Speedy 25 from 2006
> Not a great shot, its night here and i just got her, pulled her outta her dust bag and clicked a pic, couldnt wait! She has has a good scrub with a damp white cloth and is looking a lot better, will post a live shot in the LV forum.




Congrats on you're pre loved bag! It's gorgeous and will be a classic forever


----------



## sandyclaws

CoachMaven said:


> I cheated and got this great medium Greenwich bucket bag from MK in Optic White for Spring/Summer. It was too good of a deal to pass up, and I love it!!!




I love the drawstring and MK saffiano leather is gorg in white!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

rose10 said:


> My second LV and first pre loved bag...Speedy 25 from 2006
> Not a great shot, its night here and i just got her, pulled her outta her dust bag and clicked a pic, couldnt wait! She has has a good scrub with a damp white cloth and is looking a lot better, will post a live shot in the LV forum.



Very nice! i love speedy's.


----------



## Goofydes

Went on a short road trip to Nordstrom to return some things in store and ended up exchanging them for The Marc Jacobs Recruit Saddle Bag in regular size. My deathknell was asking the SA to take it down off the shelf so I could touch it *sigh*.


----------



## sandyclaws

It's been awhile since I bought a bag....last bag was a coach duffle on Black Friday....but this one makes me happy and I wanted it for my bday this year. Miss Betsey Johnson tote ^_^


----------



## BeachBagGal

Goofydes said:


> Went on a short road trip to Nordstrom to return some things in store and ended up exchanging them for The Marc Jacobs Recruit Saddle Bag in regular size. My deathknell was asking the SA to take it down off the shelf so I could touch it *sigh*.



Love! Looks super soft!


----------



## BeachBagGal

sandyclaws said:


> It's been awhile since I bought a bag....last bag was a coach duffle on Black Friday....but this one makes me happy and I wanted it for my bday this year. Miss Betsey Johnson tote ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307769



Awww how CUTE! Nice to see you back on tpf - so fun looking at your cute mod shots!


----------



## rose10

sandyclaws said:


> Congrats on you're pre loved bag! It's gorgeous and will be a classic forever



Thank You!! Love the size of it and how light it is but roomy.


----------



## rose10

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! i love speedy's.



Thank You!! Love the size of it and its weight, plus its roomy, totally get why you love this style, am hooked


----------



## Kitts

Goofydes said:


> Went on a short road trip to Nordstrom to return some things in store and ended up exchanging them for The Marc Jacobs Recruit Saddle Bag in regular size. My deathknell was asking the SA to take it down off the shelf so I could touch it *sigh*.




Gorgeous! I saw this in store this weekend. Such a beautiful and functional style!


----------



## Mariquel

sandyclaws said:


> It's been awhile since I bought a bag....last bag was a coach duffle on Black Friday....but this one makes me happy and I wanted it for my bday this year. Miss Betsey Johnson tote ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307769



It's been a while since I've seen you post.  Cute tote......I remember you always had fun outfits to go with your cute bags.


----------



## Iamminda

sandyclaws said:


> It's been awhile since I bought a bag....last bag was a coach duffle on Black Friday....but this one makes me happy and I wanted it for my bday this year. Miss Betsey Johnson tote ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307769



Adorable bag!  Your cute pics have been missed here!


----------



## whateve

sandyclaws said:


> It's been awhile since I bought a bag....last bag was a coach duffle on Black Friday....but this one makes me happy and I wanted it for my bday this year. Miss Betsey Johnson tote ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307769


So cute! It's nice to see you around here again!


----------



## Goofydes

BeachBagGal said:


> Love! Looks super soft!


It is super soft!! I was comparing this one and the "Gotham" saddle bag and the Gotham one had a drier, stiffer pebbled leather. I liked the Gotham since it has silver hardware, but that strap...ick! Who came up with _that?!_


----------



## pbnjam

rose10 said:


> My second LV and first pre loved bag...Speedy 25 from 2006
> Not a great shot, its night here and i just got her, pulled her outta her dust bag and clicked a pic, couldnt wait! She has has a good scrub with a damp white cloth and is looking a lot better, will post a live shot in the LV forum.


I love this! Perfect size for a satchel. This is truly a timeless bag. Congrats!


Goofydes said:


> Went on a short road trip to Nordstrom to return some things in store and ended up exchanging them for The Marc Jacobs Recruit Saddle Bag in regular size. My deathknell was asking the SA to take it down off the shelf so I could touch it *sigh*.


The pebbled leather looks gorgeous! Congrats!


sandyclaws said:


> It's been awhile since I bought a bag....last bag was a coach duffle on Black Friday....but this one makes me happy and I wanted it for my bday this year. Miss Betsey Johnson tote ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307769



I love your mod pics! This tote is so cute and whimsical.


----------



## rose10

pbnjam said:


> I love this! Perfect size for a satchel. This is truly a timeless bag. Congrats!



Thank You!! I traded a Coach bag that did not work for me plus some Pandora charms that i was not going to use, it would have been stupid to pass up the deal, thats my story and i am sticking with it 

Plus i needed a small bag for informal brunches, date nights, dinner, get togethers with friends... clutches and me don't get along, so this fits the bill perfectly, i rationalized that this bag i could pull out of my closet anytime without worrying that it would look dated! Thank You again!


----------



## Jaidybug

sandyclaws said:


> It's been awhile since I bought a bag....last bag was a coach duffle on Black Friday....but this one makes me happy and I wanted it for my bday this year. Miss Betsey Johnson tote ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307769




Cute tote, congrats! Nice to see you posting again [emoji3]


----------



## quinna

sandyclaws said:


> It's been awhile since I bought a bag....last bag was a coach duffle on Black Friday....but this one makes me happy and I wanted it for my bday this year. Miss Betsey Johnson tote ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307769



So cute!


----------



## quinna

Ok, so I said I was on a ban. Haha, yeah, now I'm really on a one way trip to ban island. I'm done. For a while.  This reissue is the 227 size. I bought her pre-loved.


----------



## SEWDimples

quinna said:


> Ok, so I said I was on a ban. Haha, yeah, now I'm really on a one way trip to ban island. I'm done. For a while.  This reissue is the 227 size. I bought her pre-loved.



Congrats! Gorgeous color!

Enjoy!


----------



## Jaidybug

quinna said:


> Ok, so I said I was on a ban. Haha, yeah, now I'm really on a one way trip to ban island. I'm done. For a while.  This reissue is the 227 size. I bought her pre-loved.




Stunning!!! The colour is amazing!


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> Ok, so I said I was on a ban. Haha, yeah, now I'm really on a one way trip to ban island. I'm done. For a while.  This reissue is the 227 size. I bought her pre-loved.



Pretty and love the color!


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> Ok, so I said I was on a ban. Haha, yeah, now I'm really on a one way trip to ban island. I'm done. For a while.  This reissue is the 227 size. I bought her pre-loved.



Gorgeous color!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## whateve

quinna said:


> Ok, so I said I was on a ban. Haha, yeah, now I'm really on a one way trip to ban island. I'm done. For a while.  This reissue is the 227 size. I bought her pre-loved.


Beautiful! Why would anyone want to part with her?!


----------



## quinna

whateve said:


> Beautiful! Why would anyone want to part with her?!



Thank you! I'm glad they did especially for the price I paid. It's 5 years old already, but I've never been terribly up to the minute as far as fashion is concerned. I can wait for a deal.


----------



## quinna

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous color!  Congrats and enjoy!





BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty and love the color!





Jaidybug said:


> Stunning!!! The colour is amazing!





SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Gorgeous color!
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks, everyone!


----------



## HesitantShopper

quinna said:


> Ok, so I said I was on a ban. Haha, yeah, now I'm really on a one way trip to ban island. I'm done. For a while.  This reissue is the 227 size. I bought her pre-loved.



Very pretty color!


----------



## Weekend shopper

quinna said:


> Ok, so I said I was on a ban. Haha, yeah, now I'm really on a one way trip to ban island. I'm done. For a while.  This reissue is the 227 size. I bought her pre-loved.



Beautiful!  Love the color!  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## MiaBorsa

Speedy 30.


----------



## oldbaglover

quinna said:


> Ok, so I said I was on a ban. Haha, yeah, now I'm really on a one way trip to ban island. I'm done. For a while.  This reissue is the 227 size. I bought her pre-loved.


The bag is real cute! What brand is it please?


----------



## quinna

oldbaglover said:


> The bag is real cute! What brand is it please?



Thanks! It's a Chanel 2.55 Reissue flap bag.


----------



## Sarah03

MiaBorsa said:


> Speedy 30.




Love!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sarah03 said:


> Love!!



Thank you.


----------



## quinna

MiaBorsa said:


> Speedy 30.



Very nice!


----------



## aundria17

Chanel Mermaid Boy in green.


----------



## frivofrugalista

aundria17 said:


> Chanel Mermaid Boy in green.




Wow!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

aundria17 said:


> Chanel Mermaid Boy in green.




Stunning!!! Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Speedy 30.



Very nice. Love the color/pattern, cute fob too!


----------



## HesitantShopper

aundria17 said:


> Chanel Mermaid Boy in green.



How pretty! great hardware as well.


----------



## keishapie1973

aundria17 said:


> Chanel Mermaid Boy in green.



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## quinna

aundria17 said:


> Chanel Mermaid Boy in green.



Beautiful!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

quinna said:


> Very nice!





HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice. Love the color/pattern, cute fob too!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## aundria17

quinna said:


> Beautiful!!!





keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!!





HesitantShopper said:


> How pretty! great hardware as well.





Jaidybug said:


> Stunning!!! Congrats!





frivofrugalista said:


> Wow!!!



Thanks everyone. [emoji172]


----------



## sandyclaws

aundria17 said:


> Chanel Mermaid Boy in green.




OH MY GAAAAAAAAAWD! I think I just died! That hardware! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## crissy11

aundria17 said:


> Chanel Mermaid Boy in green.




I'm trying so hard not to hate you right now. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I tried this on so I know how amazing it is. Major congrats!! 

Do you still have the Love?


----------



## purslv

Presenting a men's stingray wallet in the bluette color. Love the bright cobalt color and the stingray pattern....no words


----------



## jane

purslv said:


> Presenting a men's stingray wallet in the bluette color. Love the bright cobalt color and the stingray pattern....no words
> View attachment 3312669
> 
> View attachment 3312670
> 
> View attachment 3312671
> 
> View attachment 3312673
> 
> View attachment 3312674
> 
> View attachment 3312675


Wow. You can't go wrong with BV. I have a BV continental wallet and it's pretty amazing. Congrats!


----------



## purslv

jane said:


> Wow. You can't go wrong with BV. I have a BV continental wallet and it's pretty amazing. Congrats!




Hehe I noticed you in the b v forum. What color is your continental wallet? Is it lambskin or calf?


----------



## whateve

purslv said:


> Presenting a men's stingray wallet in the bluette color. Love the bright cobalt color and the stingray pattern....no words
> View attachment 3312669
> 
> View attachment 3312670
> 
> View attachment 3312671
> 
> View attachment 3312673
> 
> View attachment 3312674
> 
> View attachment 3312675


Wow, that is gorgeous! I love stingray.


----------



## HesitantShopper

purslv said:


> Presenting a men's stingray wallet in the bluette color. Love the bright cobalt color and the stingray pattern....no words
> View attachment 3312669
> 
> View attachment 3312670
> 
> View attachment 3312671
> 
> View attachment 3312673
> 
> View attachment 3312674
> 
> View attachment 3312675



Great color! looks like super soft leather too.


----------



## estrie

purslv said:


> Presenting a men's stingray wallet in the bluette color. Love the bright cobalt color and the stingray pattern....no words
> View attachment 3312669
> 
> View attachment 3312670
> 
> View attachment 3312671
> 
> View attachment 3312673
> 
> View attachment 3312674
> 
> View attachment 3312675




[emoji102] beautiful!


----------



## aundria17

crissy11 said:


> I'm trying so hard not to hate you right now. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I tried this on so I know how amazing it is. Major congrats!!
> 
> Do you still have the Love?


Yes I do. I figured I will still use it on occasions when I'm to scared to carry the chanel. Like trips with the kids to parks and things like that.


----------



## jane

purslv said:


> Hehe I noticed you in the b v forum. What color is your continental wallet? Is it lambskin or calf?


It's iridescent ash. Came out in 2008. I think it might be lambskin.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Hubby got this for me yesterday. My first LV. Speedy 35


----------



## carterazo

purslv said:


> Presenting a men's stingray wallet in the bluette color. Love the bright cobalt color and the stingray pattern....no words
> View attachment 3312669
> 
> View attachment 3312670
> 
> View attachment 3312671
> 
> View attachment 3312673
> 
> View attachment 3312674
> 
> View attachment 3312675


So pretty and different. Congrats! 


crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hubby got this for me yesterday. My first LV. Speedy 35


A generous hubby.   Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hubby got this for me yesterday. My first LV. Speedy 35



Great classic!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hubby got this for me yesterday. My first LV. Speedy 35



Congrats CFC! It is gorgeous. 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Nymeria1

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hubby got this for me yesterday. My first LV. Speedy 35



OMG, that Is gorgeous!  .


----------



## yellowbernie

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hubby got this for me yesterday. My first LV. Speedy 35


Wow nice, you must of been a good girl..  Love it...


----------



## crazyforcoach09

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats CFC! It is gorgeous.
> 
> Enjoy!!!





Nymeria1 said:


> OMG, that Is gorgeous!  .





yellowbernie said:


> Wow nice, you must of been a good girl..  Love it...



Thanks everyone


----------



## MaryBel

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hubby got this for me yesterday. My first LV. Speedy 35



Way to go hubby!
Congrats GF! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Sarah03

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hubby got this for me yesterday. My first LV. Speedy 35




Love this!! Perfect choice. Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hubby got this for me yesterday. My first LV. Speedy 35



Hah.  I knew it!!   The BIG one.       She's stunning, GF.


----------



## Stephg

Michael Kors saffiano crossbody and saffiano jet set wallet.


----------



## gr8onteej

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hubby got this for me yesterday. My first LV. Speedy 35




Very nice CforC09!  Congrats & Enjoy!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

MaryBel said:


> Way to go hubby!
> Congrats GF! She's gorgeous!


 


Sarah03 said:


> Love this!! Perfect choice. Congrats!


 


MiaBorsa said:


> Hah.  I knew it!!   The BIG one.       She's stunning, GF.


 


gr8onteej said:


> Very nice CforC09!  Congrats & Enjoy!




Thanks yall...this is a BIG change for me


----------



## sandyclaws

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hubby got this for me yesterday. My first LV. Speedy 35




Dannnnnng girl congrats! Now can your hubby coach mine to get me one too! Lol so jealous of your DE! What a lovely classic bag


----------



## Jaidybug

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hubby got this for me yesterday. My first LV. Speedy 35




Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Suzanne B.

MiaBorsa said:


> Hah.  I knew it!!   The BIG one.       She's stunning, GF.


 
She does love her big 'uns don't she?


----------



## Suzanne B.

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hubby got this for me yesterday. My first LV. Speedy 35


 
Congrats GF!


----------



## MiaBorsa

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thanks yall...this is a BIG change for me



    The biggest change will be "no outlet."


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzanne B. said:


> She does love her big 'uns don't she?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Stephg said:


> Michael Kors saffiano crossbody and saffiano jet set wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3313624



Gorgeous set!


----------



## momtok

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hubby got this for me yesterday. My first LV. Speedy 35



Beautiful.    Damier Ebene is just such a beautiful pattern .... my favorite.
(Daughter calls it, "As rich and good as a chocolate bar", and she's right.)


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Suzanne B. said:


> Congrats GF!


 Thank you


----------



## crazyforcoach09

momtok said:


> Beautiful.    Damier Ebene is just such a beautiful pattern .... my favorite.
> (Daughter calls it, "As rich and good as a chocolate bar", and she's right.)


 
Thank you - you know which store I went to


----------



## momtok

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Thank you - you know which store I went to



Yes indeed I do.  

We'll probably spend a day at that mall at least once this summer .... (daughter thinks of it as her own personal Mecca   ) .  You could get lost there, and literally not come up for air for days.


----------



## alansgail

My orYany Zahara cross body bag in black.......LOVE!!


----------



## LuvsElvis

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hubby got this for me yesterday. My first LV. Speedy 35



Congrats!!! What a Great Hubby!!! Does he have any single brothers? ha.. ha...

Lynne


----------



## MKB0925

alansgail said:


> My orYany Zahara cross body bag in black.......LOVE!!




Very pretty...I love that style! The leather looks great too!


----------



## HesitantShopper

alansgail said:


> My orYany Zahara cross body bag in black.......LOVE!!



Really nice! great fob as well.


----------



## momtok

alansgail said:


> My orYany Zahara cross body bag in black.......LOVE!!



Is the leather nice and "smooshy"?  It looks like it.


----------



## alansgail

momtok said:


> Is the leather nice and "smooshy"?  It looks like it.


Yes, the leather is rather smooshy but I suspect will get even more so. The seller who I purchased from said she had only used it a couple of times. When I got it it looked brand spanking new! Even the inside slip pockets felt a little "stiff" as if nothing had been put in there......ever!
I have one other orYany bag that i love as well, something about this line. They are wonderfully constructed of quality materials.


----------



## GA Peach

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hubby got this for me yesterday. My first LV. Speedy 35


Nice!  Hubby knows how to keep his woman happy!


----------



## Mariquel

alansgail said:


> My orYany Zahara cross body bag in black.......LOVE!!



That looks like a great bag.......love that the style is different.


----------



## alansgail

Mariquel said:


> That looks like a great bag.......love that the style is different.


Thank you Mariquel, it IS a great bag. I too love that it's different and unlike most bags I see being carried around here. Since it's flat on the back side and the front folds down under your arm it's VERY comfortable. I also love the fact that there's a zipper on the outside portion near the body. Just some extra storage room...


----------



## PenelopeP

Kooba Leander Satchel - purchased from Nordstrom Rack


----------



## lurkernomore

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hubby got this for me yesterday. My first LV. Speedy 35



tell the hubs "Great job"!  Congrats and enjoy her!


----------



## Sarah03

I've been wanting a suede bag for a while but couldn't find the right one for me. MK released these Suede Greenwich bags last fall but I didn't like the colors. Well that wonderful man released this bag in Lilac with Silver hardware! I waited it out because MK is like Coach- it always goes on sale. So for $156, she is mine! MK Suede Greenwich Bucket bag in Lilac!


----------



## Nymeria1

Sarah03 said:


> I've been wanting a suede bag for a while but couldn't find the right one for me. MK released these Suede Greenwich bags last fall but I didn't like the colors. Well that wonderful man released this bag in Lilac with Silver hardware! I waited it out because MK is like Coach- it always goes on sale. So for $156, she is mine! MK Suede Greenwich Bucket bag in Lilac!
> View attachment 3318169
> View attachment 3318170



Congrats, Sarah!  Beautiful bag and great price!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> I've been wanting a suede bag for a while but couldn't find the right one for me. MK released these Suede Greenwich bags last fall but I didn't like the colors. Well that wonderful man released this bag in Lilac with Silver hardware! I waited it out because MK is like Coach- it always goes on sale. So for $156, she is mine! MK Suede Greenwich Bucket bag in Lilac!
> View attachment 3318169
> View attachment 3318170



Love this lilac -- reminds me of legacy periwinkle.


----------



## Sarah03

Nymeria1 said:


> Congrats, Sarah!  Beautiful bag and great price!!







Iamminda said:


> Love this lilac -- reminds me of legacy periwinkle.




Thanks ladies!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> I've been wanting a suede bag for a while but couldn't find the right one for me. MK released these Suede Greenwich bags last fall but I didn't like the colors. Well that wonderful man released this bag in Lilac with Silver hardware! I waited it out because MK is like Coach- it always goes on sale. So for $156, she is mine! MK Suede Greenwich Bucket bag in Lilac!
> View attachment 3318169
> View attachment 3318170



Oh that is gorgeous! Love that new Lilac he is doing.


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh that is gorgeous! Love that new Lilac he is doing.




Thank you! It's a great shade of purple.


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> I've been wanting a suede bag for a while but couldn't find the right one for me. MK released these Suede Greenwich bags last fall but I didn't like the colors. Well that wonderful man released this bag in Lilac with Silver hardware! I waited it out because MK is like Coach- it always goes on sale. So for $156, she is mine! MK Suede Greenwich Bucket bag in Lilac!
> View attachment 3318169
> View attachment 3318170



Congrats Sarah03! Beautiful color! Love the suede as well. Enjoy!



PenelopeP said:


> Kooba Leander Satchel - purchased from Nordstrom Rack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316753



Nice! Love the deals at NR. 



alansgail said:


> My orYany Zahara cross body bag in black.......LOVE!!



Congrats! Leather looks so yummy! Enjoy!


----------



## Sarah03

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats Sarah03! Beautiful color! Love the suede as well. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Love the deals at NR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Leather looks so yummy! Enjoy!




Thank you!


----------



## alansgail

My new-to-me Balenciaga City.....


----------



## BeachBagGal

alansgail said:


> My new-to-me Balenciaga City.....



Ooo that color looks yummy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

alansgail said:


> My new-to-me Balenciaga City.....



Oh that is one nice color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Roots phone/wallet .. In 'barely pink'


----------



## MKB0925

HesitantShopper said:


> Roots phone/wallet .. In 'barely pink'
> 
> View attachment 3328217




So pretty...I love that light pink!


----------



## eleanors36

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Hubby got this for me yesterday. My first LV. Speedy 35



Well dang!  I just saw this post!  Congrats CFC!  Thrilled for you!


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> I've been wanting a suede bag for a while but couldn't find the right one for me. MK released these Suede Greenwich bags last fall but I didn't like the colors. Well that wonderful man released this bag in Lilac with Silver hardware! I waited it out because MK is like Coach- it always goes on sale. So for $156, she is mine! MK Suede Greenwich Bucket bag in Lilac!
> View attachment 3318169
> View attachment 3318170



What a pretty bag and great price!



alansgail said:


> My new-to-me Balenciaga City.....



So beautiful!  Would love a Bal.


----------



## eleanors36

HesitantShopper said:


> Roots phone/wallet .. In 'barely pink'
> 
> View attachment 3328217




She's a beauty!  Always like your shots!!


----------



## Iamminda

HesitantShopper said:


> Roots phone/wallet .. In 'barely pink'
> 
> View attachment 3328217



Pretty wallet and beautiful picture!


----------



## Sarah03

eleanors36 said:


> What a pretty bag and great price!
> 
> 
> 
> So beautiful!  Would love a Bal.




Thank you!


----------



## Stephg

Michael Kors blossom/suntan colorblock Sutton. Ready for spring [emoji41]


----------



## HesitantShopper

eleanors36 said:


> She's a beauty!  Always like your shots!!



Thank you!



Iamminda said:


> Pretty wallet and beautiful picture!



Thanks so much!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Stephg said:


> Michael Kors blossom/suntan colorblock Sutton. Ready for spring [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3329192



Awesome for spring! which i think is finally set to begin.


----------



## Stephg

HesitantShopper said:


> Awesome for spring! which i think is finally set to begin.




Oh I hope so! Had snow a few days ago.... [emoji58]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Stephg said:


> Oh I hope so! Had snow a few days ago.... [emoji58]



So did I. Actually, one of my local garden centers put on their sign, "Go home April, your drunk" lol.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney zip zip satchel in camel color.


----------



## SEWDimples

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney zip zip satchel in camel color.



Cute. Love the color.

Congrats! Enjoy!


----------



## Mariquel

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney zip zip satchel in camel color.



Very classy; looks great with the scarf too!


----------



## MiaBorsa

SEWDimples said:


> Cute. Love the color.
> 
> Congrats! Enjoy!





Mariquel said:


> Very classy; looks great with the scarf too!



Thanks!


----------



## lurkernomore

HesitantShopper said:


> Roots phone/wallet .. In 'barely pink'
> 
> View attachment 3328217



So pretty! This looks like an ad!


----------



## annpan23

Carried my slouchy Oroton Hobo today... Love how lightweight and easy to carry this baby is..


----------



## sandyclaws

I finally joined the Neverfull MM club ^_^ I always wanted a bag in this print and always thought I'd want a speedy! Luckily over time debating this bag I finally decided on the NF. It's preloved but I'm so happy with it b/c it's one of the older ones with the gorgeous lining and the pretty font! Plus she was made in Spain


----------



## Iamminda

sandyclaws said:


> I finally joined the Neverfull MM club ^_^ I always wanted a bag in this print and always thought I'd want a speedy! Luckily over time debating this bag I finally decided on the NF. It's preloved but I'm so happy with it b/c it's one of the older ones with the gorgeous lining and the pretty font! Plus she was made in Spain
> View attachment 3341494
> View attachment 3341495



Congrats on your neverfull.  Looks so cute on you.  Love the DE print.  Enjoy'


----------



## Stephg

Michael Kors Greenwich Cherry bucket bag with Michael Kors Ecru jet set zip wallet [emoji7]


----------



## sandyclaws

Stephg said:


> Michael Kors Greenwich Cherry bucket bag with Michael Kors Ecru jet set zip wallet [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3341558




Woah! I do love a good bucket bag!! Love the colors!


----------



## GA Peach

sandyclaws said:


> I finally joined the Neverfull MM club ^_^ I always wanted a bag in this print and always thought I'd want a speedy! Luckily over time debating this bag I finally decided on the NF. It's preloved but I'm so happy with it b/c it's one of the older ones with the gorgeous lining and the pretty font! Plus she was made in Spain
> View attachment 3341494
> View attachment 3341495


Congratulations!  It looks great on you!


----------



## Iamminda

Stephg said:


> Michael Kors Greenwich Cherry bucket bag with Michael Kors Ecru jet set zip wallet [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3341558



This cherry red is so pretty.


----------



## carterazo

Wrong place. Oops!


----------



## MiaBorsa

sandyclaws said:


> I finally joined the Neverfull MM club ^_^ I always wanted a bag in this print and always thought I'd want a speedy! Luckily over time debating this bag I finally decided on the NF. It's preloved but I'm so happy with it b/c it's one of the older ones with the gorgeous lining and the pretty font! Plus she was made in Spain
> View attachment 3341494
> View attachment 3341495



Love!   (It's nice to "see" you back, SC!)


----------



## MiaBorsa

Stephg said:


> Michael Kors Greenwich Cherry bucket bag with Michael Kors Ecru jet set zip wallet [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3341558



Pretty set!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney & Bourke "Islamorada Dover Tote."        I just love the whimsical print.  







Inside...


----------



## sandyclaws

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke "Islamorada Dover Tote."        I just love the whimsical print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside...




Oh wow! I love this it's so different. Not a tote I've seen. The inside is gorgeous and I like how it has 2 compartments. Oh and I love the way it closes


----------



## Mariquel

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke "Islamorada Dover Tote."        I just love the whimsical print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside...



That's a fun-looking bag to tote around, MB!  Like that big zippered compartment too.


----------



## pbnjam

annpan23 said:


> Carried my slouchy Oroton Hobo today... Love how lightweight and easy to carry this baby is..



At first glance, I thought Oroton looked like Toronto. It does look like a very pretty and easy to use bag! i like the look of those straps.



sandyclaws said:


> I finally joined the Neverfull MM club ^_^ I always wanted a bag in this print and always thought I'd want a speedy! Luckily over time debating this bag I finally decided on the NF. It's preloved but I'm so happy with it b/c it's one of the older ones with the gorgeous lining and the pretty font! Plus she was made in Spain
> View attachment 3341494
> View attachment 3341495



Very pretty bag! Love DE too. ...More than monogram. [emoji7]



Stephg said:


> Michael Kors Greenwich Cherry bucket bag with Michael Kors Ecru jet set zip wallet [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3341558



Cute bucket bag! Love the color. [emoji173]&#65039;



MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke "Islamorada Dover Tote."        I just love the whimsical print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside...




What a pretty print! It has a nice Summer feel.


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke "Islamorada Dover Tote."        I just love the whimsical print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside...



What a fun print!


----------



## MiaBorsa

sandyclaws said:


> Oh wow! I love this it's so different. Not a tote I've seen. The inside is gorgeous and I like how it has 2 compartments. Oh and I love the way it closes





Mariquel said:


> That's a fun-looking bag to tote around, MB!  Like that big zippered compartment too.





pbnjam said:


> What a pretty print! It has a nice Summer feel.





Iamminda said:


> What a fun print!



Thanks so much, everyone!


----------



## Lucylu29

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke "Islamorada Dover Tote."        I just love the whimsical print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside...




I love this print, especially with the leopard. I don't know that much about Dooney. Is this from a current line?


----------



## MiaBorsa

Lucylu29 said:


> I love this print, especially with the leopard. I don't know that much about Dooney. Is this from a current line?



Thanks.   Yes, it is a new bag this season.   It's coated cotton.   http://www.dooney.com/islamorada-do...ENVPABS#q=islamorada&start=1&cgid=dooney-bags


----------



## whateve

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke "Islamorada Dover Tote."        I just love the whimsical print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside...


I really love this!


----------



## eleanors36

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke "Islamorada Dover Tote."        I just love the whimsical print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside...



Love this print!  Wow!


----------



## Lucylu29

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks.   Yes, it is a new bag this season.   It's coated cotton.   http://www.dooney.com/islamorada-do...ENVPABS#q=islamorada&start=1&cgid=dooney-bags




Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

whateve said:


> I really love this!





eleanors36 said:


> Love this print!  Wow!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## SEWDimples

sandyclaws said:


> I finally joined the Neverfull MM club ^_^ I always wanted a bag in this print and always thought I'd want a speedy! Luckily over time debating this bag I finally decided on the NF. It's preloved but I'm so happy with it b/c it's one of the older ones with the gorgeous lining and the pretty font! Plus she was made in Spain
> View attachment 3341494
> View attachment 3341495



Congrats! Love the lining color. It is so vibrant. Enjoy!



Stephg said:


> Michael Kors Greenwich Cherry bucket bag with Michael Kors Ecru jet set zip wallet [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3341558



Congrats! Love the color.



MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke "Islamorada Dover Tote."        I just love the whimsical print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside...



Congrats! Love the print. Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

I wanted a few nice crossbody bags for the spring.

Purchased these Marc by Marc Jacobs bags from Belk sale this weekend.


----------



## HesitantShopper

annpan23 said:


> Carried my slouchy Oroton Hobo today... Love how lightweight and easy to carry this baby is..


This looks like a real comfy carry!



sandyclaws said:


> I finally joined the Neverfull MM club ^_^ I always wanted a bag in this print and always thought I'd want a speedy! Luckily over time debating this bag I finally decided on the NF. It's preloved but I'm so happy with it b/c it's one of the older ones with the gorgeous lining and the pretty font! Plus she was made in Spain
> View attachment 3341494
> View attachment 3341495



Looks cute on you!



Stephg said:


> Michael Kors Greenwich Cherry bucket bag with Michael Kors Ecru jet set zip wallet [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3341558



Great colors!



MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke "Islamorada Dover Tote."        I just love the whimsical print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside...



So you did get it! loving this print, unique and fun.


----------



## HesitantShopper

SEWDimples said:


> I wanted a few nice crossbody bags for the spring.
> 
> Purchased these Marc by Marc Jacobs bags from Belk sale this weekend.



Those look very nice!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MK Cindy Crossbody in Dove. [emoji173]&#65039; this color!


----------



## Iamminda

SEWDimples said:


> I wanted a few nice crossbody bags for the spring.
> 
> Purchased these Marc by Marc Jacobs bags from Belk sale this weekend.



Cute!


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> MK Cindy Crossbody in Dove. [emoji173]&#65039; this color!
> View attachment 3345216



Love love this color


----------



## MiaBorsa

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Love the print. Enjoy!


 Thanks!



HesitantShopper said:


> So you did get it! loving this print, unique and fun.


    Yep, I did!   Thank you.


----------



## MiaBorsa

SEWDimples said:


> I wanted a few nice crossbody bags for the spring.
> 
> Purchased these Marc by Marc Jacobs bags from Belk sale this weekend.



Wow, you are definitely ready for spring!   Gorgeous colors.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeachBagGal said:


> MK Cindy Crossbody in Dove. [emoji173]&#65039; this color!
> View attachment 3345216



A beauty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Love love this color




Thx!! Me too!!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> A beauty!




Thx! Love it too!


----------



## pbnjam

SEWDimples said:


> I wanted a few nice crossbody bags for the spring.
> 
> Purchased these Marc by Marc Jacobs bags from Belk sale this weekend.




Very cute bags! Love the colors.


----------



## bagsncakes

BeachBagGal said:


> MK Cindy Crossbody in Dove. [emoji173]&#65039; this color!
> View attachment 3345216




Pretty! I bought the cindy in steel blue with metallic stripe. Didn't like the color at all, bought for $115 and sold for $190. Never bought another. But yours make me feel like running out to buy another haha.


----------



## Kitts

MK tassel crossbody. It's a great medium size crossbody and love the front zip pocket and the back slip pocket for my phone.


----------



## BeachBagGal

bagsncakes said:


> Pretty! I bought the cindy in steel blue with metallic stripe. Didn't like the color at all, bought for $115 and sold for $190. Never bought another. But yours make me feel like running out to buy another haha.




Hahah too funny! The color can totally make or break the bag. Hey at least you made a profit on it - that's awesome!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kitts said:


> MK tassel crossbody. It's a great medium size crossbody and love the front zip pocket and the back slip pocket for my phone.
> 
> View attachment 3345443




Very nice! Looks so super soft!


----------



## Iamminda

Kitts said:


> MK tassel crossbody. It's a great medium size crossbody and love the front zip pocket and the back slip pocket for my phone.
> 
> View attachment 3345443



Love the outer pocket and tassel.  Enjoy!


----------



## MKB0925

BeachBagGal said:


> MK Cindy Crossbody in Dove. [emoji173]&#65039; this color!
> View attachment 3345216




Gorgeous bag!


----------



## MKB0925

Kitts said:


> MK tassel crossbody. It's a great medium size crossbody and love the front zip pocket and the back slip pocket for my phone.
> 
> View attachment 3345443




I really like that too...leather is gorgeous and I am a sucker for outside pockets! [emoji4]


----------



## MKB0925

Just got my new KS Small Elissa in Clock Tower. I needed a new neutral.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Kitts said:


> MK tassel crossbody. It's a great medium size crossbody and love the front zip pocket and the back slip pocket for my phone.
> 
> View attachment 3345443



   That leather looks fabulous.


----------



## MiaBorsa

MKB0925 said:


> Just got my new KS Small Elissa in Clock Tower. I needed a new neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345561



Love it!   Looks like a perfect neutral.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> MK Cindy Crossbody in Dove. [emoji173]&#65039; this color!
> View attachment 3345216



Adore this color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Kitts said:


> MK tassel crossbody. It's a great medium size crossbody and love the front zip pocket and the back slip pocket for my phone.
> 
> View attachment 3345443



Bet that is soft!( i own a black MK down in calf) love the tassel.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKB0925 said:


> Just got my new KS Small Elissa in Clock Tower. I needed a new neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345561



This looks nice and roomy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bag!




Thx! Loving it too! [emoji3]



MKB0925 said:


> Just got my new KS Small Elissa in Clock Tower. I needed a new neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345561




Oh so pretty! Love KS!



HesitantShopper said:


> Adore this color!




Thx I agree!! This is my new fav neutral!


----------



## SEWDimples

pbnjam said:


> Very cute bags! Love the colors.





MiaBorsa said:


> Wow, you are definitely ready for spring!   Gorgeous colors.





HesitantShopper said:


> Those look very nice!



Thanks all. The deals were so good.


----------



## Kitts

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Looks so super soft!



Thanks, it is!  And even softer after I used Apple leather condition!



Iamminda said:


> Love the outer pocket and tassel.  Enjoy!



Thanks!  I was unsure how I'd like the tassel before I got it, but now I really like it. 



MKB0925 said:


> I really like that too...leather is gorgeous and I am a sucker for outside pockets! [emoji4]



Outside pockets are my thing too!  Really wish Coach put more on their styles.  Also love MK's inside pockets - it has four slip pockets and one zip pocket.



MiaBorsa said:


> That leather looks fabulous.



Thanks!  It's actually an MK MFF style, but the leather seems just like their FP Bedford line.


----------



## Kitts

HesitantShopper said:


> Bet that is soft!( i own a black MK down in calf) love the tassel.



I remember yours, the Marley with outside pockets, right?   Outside pockets get me every time!


----------



## Kitts

BeachBagGal said:


> MK Cindy Crossbody in Dove. [emoji173]&#65039; this color!
> View attachment 3345216



Love the Dove color!  It will go with so much.  Tempted by the Corinne in Dove but should have gotten it last week when Dillard's had the extra 30% off sale.

http://www.dillards.com/p/michael-m...&beginIndex=0&orderBy=1&facet=-11971114101121


----------



## SEWDimples

BeachBagGal said:


> MK Cindy Crossbody in Dove. [emoji173]&#65039; this color!
> View attachment 3345216



Congrats! Beautiful color.



Kitts said:


> MK tassel crossbody. It's a great medium size crossbody and love the front zip pocket and the back slip pocket for my phone.
> 
> View attachment 3345443



Congrats! Nice.



MKB0925 said:


> Just got my new KS Small Elissa in Clock Tower. I needed a new neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345561



Congrats! Great neutral.


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Just got my new KS Small Elissa in Clock Tower. I needed a new neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3345561



Very pretty.  Enjoy!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Kitts said:


> I remember yours, the Marley with outside pockets, right?   Outside pockets get me every time!



Yes! good remembering! sadly, my nerve issues have left her dustbagged. But i adore outside pockets lol.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kitts said:


> Love the Dove color!  It will go with so much.  Tempted by the Corinne in Dove but should have gotten it last week when Dillard's had the extra 30% off sale.
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/p/michael-m...&beginIndex=0&orderBy=1&facet=-11971114101121




Thanks I totally agree! Ooo that would have been really nice! 



SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Beautiful color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Great neutral.




Thanks! I'm totally loving this color too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> Yes! good remembering! sadly, my nerve issues have left her dustbagged. But i adore outside pockets lol.




Oh no Marley has been dustbagged! [emoji26] Dangnabit.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh no Marley has been dustbagged! [emoji26] Dangnabit.



Yeah... basically over 95% of my bags are. I live in my grace satchel right now, on occasion try my mini longchamp LP and that is that... 

I had an awful time last week with the nerve in my neck .. so i tempt nothing by putting bags on my shoulders of any kind. Basically my whole bag collection is on hold. :storm:


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> Yeah... basically over 95% of my bags are. I live in my grace satchel right now, on occasion try my mini longchamp LP and that is that...
> 
> I had an awful time last week with the nerve in my neck .. so i tempt nothing by putting bags on my shoulders of any kind. Basically my whole bag collection is on hold. :storm:




Ah I'm so sorry to hear that. Yeah no bag is worth suffering through all that pain.


----------



## Suzanne B.

HesitantShopper said:


> Yeah... basically over 95% of my bags are. I live in my grace satchel right now, on occasion try my mini longchamp LP and that is that...
> 
> I had an awful time last week with the nerve in my neck .. so i tempt nothing by putting bags on my shoulders of any kind. Basically my whole bag collection is on hold. :storm:


 
I've had to change my bag styles because of a nerve in my shoulder. I'm sorry to hear your bags have been sidelined too. 

I can wear a bag on my shoulder, but it cannot make my arm stick out like a chicken wing....it needs to hang at least below my elbow. The straps have to be flat and a decent width too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Suzanne B. said:


> I've had to change my bag styles because of a nerve in my shoulder. I'm sorry to hear your bags have been sidelined too.
> 
> I can wear a bag on my shoulder, but it cannot make my arm stick out like a chicken wing....it needs to hang at least below my elbow. The straps have to be flat and a decent width too.



Sorry to hear that it's such a pain(literately too) having to make changes like these, definitely limits ones options.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney & Bourke "Roxy".   I wasn't sure if I would like the "safari" strap on this one, but I DO.    








Inside... beautiful leather!   .


----------



## yellowbernie

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke "Roxy".   I wasn't sure if I would like the "safari" strap on this one, but I DO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside... beautiful leather!   .



Gorgeous bag, really like this one.  Saw it on QVC.


----------



## MiaBorsa

yellowbernie said:


> Gorgeous bag, really like this one.  Saw it on QVC.



Thanks!   I didn't care for the bag when I first saw it on the Dooney website, but it grew on me.       I bought it during the "buy more and save more" sale on Dooney.com a week or so ago.


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke "Roxy".   I wasn't sure if I would like the "safari" strap on this one, but I DO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside... beautiful leather!   .



Very nice!   I love the outside pocket.  Enjoy!


----------



## MKB0925

yellowbernie said:


> Gorgeous bag, really like this one.  Saw it on QVC.




I love this shade of brown! Very pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> Very nice!   I love the outside pocket.  Enjoy!





MKB0925 said:


> I love this shade of brown! Very pretty!



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke "Roxy".   I wasn't sure if I would like the "safari" strap on this one, but I DO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside... beautiful leather!   .



Really nice! looks like it holds tons.


----------



## aundria17

Givenchy studded Antigona


----------



## MiaBorsa

HesitantShopper said:


> Really nice! looks like it holds tons.



Thanks!   I guess the photo is a bit deceiving; it's actually more of a medium size bag though it holds my essentials.


----------



## Hobbsy

aundria17 said:


> Givenchy studded Antigona


Love this!!! I'd love to play in your purse closet! &#128512;


----------



## keishapie1973

aundria17 said:


> Givenchy studded Antigona



Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## aundria17

Hobbsy said:


> Love this!!! I'd love to play in your purse closet! &#128512;


Haha I only have about 12 bags. I go by the one in one out rule and whichever bag hasn't been used in a long time usually gets sold. Although right now I am super happy with the collection I have. And don't have any currently I would part with. So I may have to break my rule because I am super tempted by the floral embellished rogue coming out soon.


----------



## Hobbsy

aundria17 said:


> Haha I only have about 12 bags. I go by the one in one out rule and whichever bag hasn't been used in a long time usually gets sold. Although right now I am super happy with the collection I have. And don't have any currently I would part with. So I may have to break my rule because I am super tempted by the floral embellished rogue coming out soon.


The floral Rogue is a beauty!


----------



## Caspin22

My first dip into the LV pool arrived today. Galliera PM, pre-loved.


----------



## Sarah03

Canderson22 said:


> My first dip into the LV pool arrived today. Galliera PM, pre-loved.
> 
> View attachment 3348216




This is a beautiful bag! Congrats on your first LV!


----------



## yellowbernie

Canderson22 said:


> My first dip into the LV pool arrived today. Galliera PM, pre-loved.
> 
> View attachment 3348216


Gorgeous love it..


----------



## HesitantShopper

Canderson22 said:


> My first dip into the LV pool arrived today. Galliera PM, pre-loved.
> 
> View attachment 3348216



Very nice! congrats on your move to the dark side.


----------



## CashmereFiend

aundria17 said:


> Givenchy studded Antigona





How lovely!! I'm very tempted by this bag. Is this the medium? Great choice!


----------



## aundria17

CashmereFiend said:


> How lovely!! I'm very tempted by this bag. Is this the medium? Great choice!


It's the small size. Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## MKB0925

Canderson22 said:


> My first dip into the LV pool arrived today. Galliera PM, pre-loved.
> 
> View attachment 3348216




Love this! This is one my fav styles in LV...looks so comfy to carry! Congrats!


----------



## MKB0925

aundria17 said:


> Givenchy studded Antigona




Gorgeous leather and looks great on you!


----------



## yellowbernie

My new to me LV Cabas  Piano in Damier Ebene...Love it.  Do have a Coach charm on her tho.


----------



## SEWDimples

yellowbernie said:


> My new to me LV Cabas  Piano in Damier Ebene...Love it.  Do have a Coach charm on her tho.





Canderson22 said:


> My first dip into the LV pool arrived today. Galliera PM, pre-loved.
> 
> View attachment 3348216





aundria17 said:


> Givenchy studded Antigona



All great bags!

Congrats and enjoy them.


----------



## Iamminda

yellowbernie said:


> My new to me LV Cabas  Piano in Damier Ebene...Love it.  Do have a Coach charm on her tho.



Congrats on this beauty!  DE is my favorite print,  Enjoy!


----------



## yellowbernie

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beauty!  DE is my favorite print,  Enjoy!


Thanks, I have gotten so I love this print as well..


----------



## HesitantShopper

yellowbernie said:


> My new to me LV Cabas  Piano in Damier Ebene...Love it.  Do have a Coach charm on her tho.



Very nice, looks like a great size too.


----------



## yellowbernie

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice, looks like a great size too.


Thanks, it is the perfect size for me.


----------



## quinna

I think I've finally found a keeper. I've had a hard time deciding on the right Céline, and it's difficult when I can't shop in person to get a better feel for what I want, but I think this cobalt luggage will stay. It was pre-loved, but I'm very happy with the condition considering the smooth leather.


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> I think I've finally found a keeper. I've had a hard time deciding on the right Céline, and it's difficult when I can't shop in person to get a better feel for what I want, but I think this cobalt luggage will stay. It was pre-loved, but I'm very happy with the condition considering the smooth leather.



That color is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> I think I've finally found a keeper. I've had a hard time deciding on the right Céline, and it's difficult when I can't shop in person to get a better feel for what I want, but I think this cobalt luggage will stay. It was pre-loved, but I'm very happy with the condition considering the smooth leather.



This is stunning!   Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## pbnjam

quinna said:


> I think I've finally found a keeper. I've had a hard time deciding on the right Céline, and it's difficult when I can't shop in person to get a better feel for what I want, but I think this cobalt luggage will stay. It was pre-loved, but I'm very happy with the condition considering the smooth leather.



This is gorgeous! The color is [emoji7].



yellowbernie said:


> My new to me LV Cabas  Piano in Damier Ebene...Love it.  Do have a Coach charm on her tho.



Beautiful! Love DE.



Canderson22 said:


> My first dip into the LV pool arrived today. Galliera PM, pre-loved.
> 
> View attachment 3348216




Gorgeous patina! Condition looks perfect.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

quinna said:


> I think I've finally found a keeper. I've had a hard time deciding on the right Céline, and it's difficult when I can't shop in person to get a better feel for what I want, but I think this cobalt luggage will stay. It was pre-loved, but I'm very happy with the condition considering the smooth leather.





That is a gorgeous bag. Yowza! Congrats!


----------



## GA Peach

quinna said:


> I think I've finally found a keeper. I've had a hard time deciding on the right Céline, and it's difficult when I can't shop in person to get a better feel for what I want, but I think this cobalt luggage will stay. It was pre-loved, but I'm very happy with the condition considering the smooth leather.




WOW!    Love the color and the style!


----------



## MsBaggins

quinna said:


> I think I've finally found a keeper. I've had a hard time deciding on the right Céline, and it's difficult when I can't shop in person to get a better feel for what I want, but I think this cobalt luggage will stay. It was pre-loved, but I'm very happy with the condition considering the smooth leather.


Love it!! Great color


----------



## MKB0925

quinna said:


> I think I've finally found a keeper. I've had a hard time deciding on the right Céline, and it's difficult when I can't shop in person to get a better feel for what I want, but I think this cobalt luggage will stay. It was pre-loved, but I'm very happy with the condition considering the smooth leather.




Gorgeous!


----------



## quinna

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous!





MsBaggins said:


> Love it!! Great color





GA Peach said:


> WOW!    Love the color and the style!





iNeedCoffee said:


> That is a gorgeous bag. Yowza! Congrats!





Iamminda said:


> This is stunning!   Congrats and enjoy!





BeachBagGal said:


> That color is GORGEOUS!!!



Thanks, everyone!


----------



## quinna

So, I'm ridiculous. Another blue Celine, but I couldn't help it since I've wanted a belt bag, and this was a steal. It's technically a different shade of blue, so that's justifiable, right?


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> So, I'm ridiculous. Another blue Celine, but I couldn't help it since I've wanted a belt bag, and this was a steal. It's technically a different shade of blue, so that's justifiable, right?



You are killing me with all these gorgeous blue!   Congrats on yet another Celine beauty!


----------



## GA Peach

quinna said:


> So, I'm ridiculous. Another blue Celine, but I couldn't help it since I've wanted a belt bag, and this was a steal. It's technically a different shade of blue, so that's justifiable, right?


I love Celine and I love that blue!  You go Girl!  Enjoy..........  Totally justifiable!


----------



## HesitantShopper

quinna said:


> I think I've finally found a keeper. I've had a hard time deciding on the right Céline, and it's difficult when I can't shop in person to get a better feel for what I want, but I think this cobalt luggage will stay. It was pre-loved, but I'm very happy with the condition considering the smooth leather.



Pretty shade of blue!



quinna said:


> So, I'm ridiculous. Another blue Celine, but I couldn't help it since I've wanted a belt bag, and this was a steal. It's technically a different shade of blue, so that's justifiable, right?



Definitely different styles, i like this one.. understated, sophisticated.


----------



## MKB0925

quinna said:


> So, I'm ridiculous. Another blue Celine, but I couldn't help it since I've wanted a belt bag, and this was a steal. It's technically a different shade of blue, so that's justifiable, right?




Beautiful!


----------



## quinna

HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty shade of blue!
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely different styles, i like this one.. understated, sophisticated.











MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks, ladies!


----------



## quinna

Back again with another crazy steal that was too good to pass up. I found this vintage medium Chanel double flap on ebay for only $300, and it's in great shape. I'm still pinching myself.


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> Back again with another crazy steal that was too good to pass up. I found this vintage medium Chanel double flap on ebay for only $300, and it's in great shape. I'm still pinching myself.



Congrats on this beauty!!!  You find the best deal!!  You go girl!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

quinna said:


> Back again with another crazy steal that was too good to pass up. I found this vintage medium Chanel double flap on ebay for only $300, and it's in great shape. I'm still pinching myself.


Holy cow!! That has got to be the deal of the year!! Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

quinna said:


> Back again with another crazy steal that was too good to pass up. I found this vintage medium Chanel double flap on ebay for only $300, and it's in great shape. I'm still pinching myself.



Well there is a great find! can't go wrong with a classic.


----------



## carterazo

quinna said:


> I think I've finally found a keeper. I've had a hard time deciding on the right Céline, and it's difficult when I can't shop in person to get a better feel for what I want, but I think this cobalt luggage will stay. It was pre-loved, but I'm very happy with the condition considering the smooth leather.





quinna said:


> So, I'm ridiculous. Another blue Celine, but I couldn't help it since I've wanted a belt bag, and this was a steal. It's technically a different shade of blue, so that's justifiable, right?





quinna said:


> Back again with another crazy steal that was too good to pass up. I found this vintage medium Chanel double flap on ebay for only $300, and it's in great shape. I'm still pinching myself.


Those are stunning blues in different shapes plus a crazy good steal. Congrats!  ( your 2nd Celine, oh my! Drool!)


----------



## Boehm Collector

I believe I own six Coach bags.  But in addition I also own Gucci, Salvatore Ferragamo; Michael Kors; Kevin Klein, Henri Bendel; Dooney; B. Makoswky; and two handbags purchased during my trip to Italy (unknown designers)


----------



## MsBaggins

Dooney City Barlow in Charcoal


----------



## HesitantShopper

MsBaggins said:


> Dooney City Barlow in Charcoal



Very nice! looks roomy too, a great go with anything/anywhere color as well.


----------



## MsBaggins

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! looks roomy too, a great go with anything/anywhere color as well.


Thanks! It definitely is


----------



## Stephg

Picked up a Michael Kors Monogram Grayson today at my local outlet. Love it more then I thought I would, so roomy and 40% off!


----------



## MKB0925

Just opened my MK Medium Jet Set Tote in Dove. I am on a ban!


----------



## keishapie1973

MKB0925 said:


> Just opened my MK Medium Jet Set Tote in Dove. I am on a ban!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365270



Love it!!! Bag twins....


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKB0925 said:


> Just opened my MK Medium Jet Set Tote in Dove. I am on a ban!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365270



I LOVE Dove!! I have it in the Cindy crossbody. It's the prettiest silvery gray.


----------



## MKB0925

BeachBagGal said:


> I LOVE Dove!! I have it in the Cindy crossbody. It's the prettiest silvery gray.




Your pics of Cindy is what got me hooked on this color...[emoji3]it is so pretty! I think it will look great around the holidays too as it has a shimmer to it! [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Very excited about this Amethyst City Bag.  Thanks for letting me share with you.


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> Very excited about this Amethyst City Bag.  Thanks for letting me share with you.



 Gorgeous! Very pretty color. Congrats!


----------



## LL777

Iamminda said:


> Very excited about this Amethyst City Bag.  Thanks for letting me share with you.



The color is amazing! Congrats and enjoy your new bag!


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> Very excited about this Amethyst City Bag.  Thanks for letting me share with you.




Gorgeous bag!! Congrats! I just love the color!


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous! Very pretty color. Congrats!





LL777 said:


> The color is amazing! Congrats and enjoy your new bag!





MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bag!! Congrats! I just love the color!



Thanks very much.   I seriously love this color.


----------



## quinna

Iamminda said:


> Very excited about this Amethyst City Bag.  Thanks for letting me share with you.



Beautiful color!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> Very excited about this Amethyst City Bag.  Thanks for letting me share with you.



Congrats! Great color. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> Beautiful color!!





SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Great color. Enjoy!!!



Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## branbran1984

Iamminda said:


> Very excited about this Amethyst City Bag.  Thanks for letting me share with you.




What a stunning bag! Congratulations[emoji847]


----------



## branbran1984

I wanted to try out the Selma bag! Plus it was on a super sale!


----------



## Mariquel

branbran1984 said:


> I wanted to try out the Selma bag! Plus it was on a super sale!



Congrats!  The colorblocking on your Selma is really pretty!


----------



## branbran1984

Mariquel said:


> Congrats!  The colorblocking on your Selma is really pretty!




Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

branbran1984 said:


> What a stunning bag! Congratulations[emoji847]



Thanks .  I like the colors of your new MK -- enjoy!


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Very excited about this Amethyst City Bag.  Thanks for letting me share with you.


Wow, congratulations! Gorgeous color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKB0925 said:


> Just opened my MK Medium Jet Set Tote in Dove. I am on a ban!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365270



Such a pretty color! love the outside pockets on these totes.


----------



## MKB0925

branbran1984 said:


> I wanted to try out the Selma bag! Plus it was on a super sale!




Very pretty...I really love the blue.


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Very excited about this Amethyst City Bag.  Thanks for letting me share with you.


I'm excited for you! It's a gorgeous color [emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

branbran1984 said:


> I wanted to try out the Selma bag! Plus it was on a super sale!


I like this blue toned color block and it looks great with your pom.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Wow, congratulations! Gorgeous color!





myluvofbags said:


> I'm excited for you! It's a gorgeous color [emoji7]



Thanks very much, ladies


----------



## branbran1984

Thanks so much


----------



## branbran1984

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  I like the colors of your new MK -- enjoy!





MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty...I really love the blue.





myluvofbags said:


> I like this blue toned color block and it looks great with your pom.





myluvofbags said:


> I'm excited for you! It's a gorgeous color [emoji7]



Thanks so much


----------



## Rikilove10

Even though I just received my Soft Swagger bag not two weeks ago, I couldn't pass up these two great Macy's clearance finds:

1) Brahmin Harrison carryall in Opal Seville


----------



## Rikilove10

And this...love 'em both. 

2) Kate Spade Cedar Street Racing Stripe


----------



## myluvofbags

Rikilove10 said:


> Even though I just received my Soft Swagger bag not two weeks ago, I couldn't pass up these two great Macy's clearance finds:
> 
> 1) Brahmin Harrison carryall in Opal Seville


Ooh, love the color and texture on this!


----------



## Rikilove10

quinna said:


> I think I've finally found a keeper. I've had a hard time deciding on the right Céline, and it's difficult when I can't shop in person to get a better feel for what I want, but I think this cobalt luggage will stay. It was pre-loved, but I'm very happy with the condition considering the smooth leather.



Gorgeous! The Celine Micro Luggage Tricolor is one my dream purse list! This blue is a stunner, though!


----------



## Rikilove10

quinna said:


> Ok, now I'm definitely on a ban until I liquidate some of my collection. Hopefully my last purchase for a while is this Ferragamo Fiamma e/w tote in bisque pebbled leather.



Beautiful!


----------



## Mariquel

Rikilove10 said:


> Even though I just received my Soft Swagger bag not two weeks ago, I couldn't pass up these two great Macy's clearance finds:
> 
> 1) Brahmin Harrison carryall in Opal Seville





Rikilove10 said:


> And this...love 'em both.
> 
> 2) Kate Spade Cedar Street Racing Stripe



Both of your bags are very elegant!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Rikilove10 said:


> Even though I just received my Soft Swagger bag not two weeks ago, I couldn't pass up these two great Macy's clearance finds:
> 
> 1) Brahmin Harrison carryall in Opal Seville





Rikilove10 said:


> And this...love 'em both.
> 
> 2) Kate Spade Cedar Street Racing Stripe



Both nice finds!


----------



## aundria17

Stella McCartney woven Beckett bag


----------



## BeachBagGal

aundria17 said:


> Stella McCartney woven Beckett bag



SO pretty!


----------



## quinna

aundria17 said:


> Stella McCartney woven Beckett bag



Beautiful!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

aundria17 said:


> Stella McCartney woven Beckett bag



Beautiful!


----------



## quinna

I've never been interested in LV before, but this Trevi GM was a great deal, and I couldn't get it out of my mind. I love the combo of the Damier print and the chocolate color trim.  I'm glad to have something a little more weather proof for ugly days.


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> I've never been interested in LV before, but this Trevi GM was a great deal, and I couldn't get it out of my mind. I love the combo of the Damier print and the chocolate color trim.  I'm glad to have something a little more weather proof for ugly days.



Lovely!  Trevi is a great style -- is it heavy relatively speaking?  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## ZSP

aundria17 said:


> Stella McCartney woven Beckett bag



Be still my heart...what a beautiful bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

quinna said:


> I've never been interested in LV before, but this Trevi GM was a great deal, and I couldn't get it out of my mind. I love the combo of the Damier print and the chocolate color trim.  I'm glad to have something a little more weather proof for ugly days.




Gorgeous! Love the DE and the trim!


----------



## annagirly

quinna said:


> Back again with another crazy steal that was too good to pass up. I found this vintage medium Chanel double flap on ebay for only $300, and it's in great shape. I'm still pinching myself.


Teach me how you find these great deals! Awesome!


----------



## quinna

annagirly said:


> Teach me how you find these great deals! Awesome!



I spend waaaay too much time scouring new listings on ebay.


----------



## quinna

Iamminda said:


> Lovely!  Trevi is a great style -- is it heavy relatively speaking?  Congrats and enjoy!



Despite its size, I don't find it to be exceptionally heavy, especially compared to a leather bag of the same size.


----------



## Jaidybug

quinna said:


> I've never been interested in LV before, but this Trevi GM was a great deal, and I couldn't get it out of my mind. I love the combo of the Damier print and the chocolate color trim.  I'm glad to have something a little more weather proof for ugly days.




Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## sheisgi

My MCM tote. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Rikilove10

aundria17 said:


> Stella McCartney woven Beckett bag



Omg, I want! Love the woven texture. Great bag!


----------



## quinna

BeachBagGal said:


> Gorgeous! Love the DE and the trim!





Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## annagirly

quinna said:


> I spend waaaay too much time scouring new listings on ebay.


 Well, if you just happen to see a great deal on another Damier Ebene bag or a Chanel, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## jcnc

quinna said:


> I spend waaaay too much time scouring new listings on ebay.



That is an amazing bag and an unbelievable deal! Enjoy your find 

My latest addition is this Kate Spade New York Southport Avenue Mini Maria. I love the color, the size and its pebbled leather


----------



## Iamminda

jcnc said:


> That is an amazing bag and an unbelievable deal! Enjoy your find
> 
> My latest addition is this Kate Spade New York Southport Avenue Mini Maria. I love the color, the size and its pebbled leather



That looks nice!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Iamminda said:


> Very excited about this Amethyst City Bag.  Thanks for letting me share with you.



Beautiful color!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

sheisgi said:


> My MCM tote. &#10084;&#65039;



I almost purchased one of the MCM totes that you can customize & monogram but I don't know anything about the brand.
Is it durable? Any complaints?


----------



## sheisgi

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I almost purchased one of the MCM totes that you can customize & monogram but I don't know anything about the brand.
> 
> Is it durable? Any complaints?




None from me. It's as durable as the LV Neverfull. The brand has been around a long time. I personally do not know anyone who has had a problem. I've had this bag for a year and it's manages the weight of my regular handbag items plus my 13 in MacBook. I love that the pouch is included in case I want to lighten my load


----------



## HandbagDiva354

sheisgi said:


> None from me. It's as durable as the LV Neverfull. The brand has been around a long time. I personally do not know anyone who has had a problem. I've had this bag for a year and it's manages the weight of my regular handbag items plus my 13 in MacBook. I love that the pouch is included in case I want to lighten my load



That's great I may give it a try.


----------



## SEWDimples

jcnc said:


> That is an amazing bag and an unbelievable deal! Enjoy your find
> 
> My latest addition is this Kate Spade New York Southport Avenue Mini Maria. I love the color, the size and its pebbled leather



Congrats! Love black and white combo.


----------



## Iamminda

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Beautiful color!



Thank you


----------



## MsBaggins

jcnc said:


> That is an amazing bag and an unbelievable deal! Enjoy your find
> 
> My latest addition is this Kate Spade New York Southport Avenue Mini Maria. I love the color, the size and its pebbled leather


Love this!


----------



## MsBaggins

Tory Degrade T accordion zip wallet. (I got the big pouch also)


----------



## Caspin22

Old style LV Delightful MM.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Brighton Britta Saddle bag and Tivoli Trellis card holder.


----------



## MsBaggins

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton Britta Saddle bag and Tivoli Trellis card holder.


Love these. So cute!


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton Britta Saddle bag and Tivoli Trellis card holder.




Lovely details on these -- enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Thanks, y'all!


MsBaggins said:


> Love these. So cute!





Iamminda said:


> Lovely details on these -- enjoy!


----------



## Hobbsy

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton Britta Saddle bag and Tivoli Trellis card holder.


Oh my gosh, those are cute!!

I call it collecting!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hobbsy said:


> Oh my gosh, those are cute!!
> 
> I call it collecting!


Thanks!!


----------



## Suzanne B.

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton Britta Saddle bag and Tivoli Trellis card holder.



These are gorgeous!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MsBaggins said:


> Tory Degrade T accordion zip wallet. (I got the big pouch also)



such a pretty color combination!



MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton Britta Saddle bag and Tivoli Trellis card holder.



Very nice! such fine detailing.


----------



## MiaBorsa

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! such fine detailing.


Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton Britta Saddle bag and Tivoli Trellis card holder.



SO pretty!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## MsBaggins

HesitantShopper said:


> such a pretty color combination!



Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Since I love small crossbodies so much... MBMJ Classic Percy. [emoji173]️[emoji3]


----------



## ilikesunshine

The Jersey Garden's Brahmin Outlet Store is closing effective July 17th


----------



## Love That Bag

MsBaggins said:


> Tory Degrade T accordion zip wallet. (I got the big pouch also)



This is amazing.  I think I may have to have one. Blue is my favorite color and I'm just drooling.


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeachBagGal said:


> Since I love small crossbodies so much... MBMJ Classic Percy. [emoji173]️[emoji3]
> View attachment 3388190


SO cute!!


----------



## jcnc

MsBaggins said:


> Tory Degrade T accordion zip wallet. (I got the big pouch also)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Such a beautiful color combination. Like the colors of the ocean
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> MiaBorsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brighton Britta Saddle bag and Tivoli Trellis card holder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous detailing. Congrats!
Click to expand...


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> SO cute!!



Thank ya' thank ya'! [emoji3]


----------



## MsBaggins

Love That Bag said:


> This is amazing.  I think I may have to have one. Blue is my favorite color and I'm just drooling.


Thanks! Its on sale on toryburch still, i believe. Extra 30% off sale is on too.


----------



## Stephg

MK large Greenwich grab bag !


----------



## whateve

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton Britta Saddle bag and Tivoli Trellis card holder.


Be still my heart!! I was just in Brighton and didn't see this. Then I got home and saw it on the website. It looks gorgeous! I really wish they had had it in the store when I was there. Now it will be ages before I can get to a store.


----------



## cblue

MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton Britta Saddle bag and Tivoli Trellis card holder.


Oh my! So beautiful!! I didn't intend to spend anymore on bags for awhile but this one just reached out and grabbed me. The color, the details and the price were too much to resist. I just placed my order. Thank you (I think, lol)!


----------



## myluvofbags

Stephg said:


> MK large Greenwich grab bag !
> 
> View attachment 3390258


I like the look as a tote and this color is a great neutral. Your pom matches perfectly


----------



## MiaBorsa

Suzanne B. said:


> These are gorgeous!


   Thanks, Suzanne!



BeachBagGal said:


> SO pretty!!! [emoji173]️


  Thank ya!!  



whateve said:


> Be still my heart!! I was just in Brighton and didn't see this. Then I got home and saw it on the website. It looks gorgeous! I really wish they had had it in the store when I was there. Now it will be ages before I can get to a store.


  Thanks; it's a gorgeous set.   I can always depend on Brighton for something unusual and beautiful.



cblue said:


> Oh my! So beautiful!! I didn't intend to spend anymore on bags for awhile but this one just reached out and grabbed me. The color, the details and the price were too much to resist. I just placed my order. Thank you (I think, lol)!


   Thanks, and how exciting!!   I hope you love it.   Be sure to post when it gets there!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Stephg said:


> MK large Greenwich grab bag !
> 
> View attachment 3390258



Cute stuff! love the added poof.


----------



## aundria17

Gucci floral dionysus


----------



## Sarah03

aundria17 said:


> Gucci floral dionysus



So pretty!


----------



## myluvofbags

aundria17 said:


> Gucci floral dionysus


Beautiful!


----------



## whateve

aundria17 said:


> Gucci floral dionysus


That's beautiful! I was looking at this style in Gucci the other day and the SA tried to convince me to get one with a 3-D snake on it! Flowers are much better!


----------



## aundria17

whateve said:


> That's beautiful! I was looking at this style in Gucci the other day and the SA tried to convince me to get one with a 3-D snake on it! Flowers are much better!


Thank you. I'm surprised I like this style I'm not usually one for signature motifs but I fell for this one.


----------



## whateve

aundria17 said:


> Thank you. I'm surprised I like this style I'm not usually one for signature motifs but I fell for this one.


I normally don't like Gucci signature especially but I love this one. The only all leather versions are suede, which I would be afraid would show too much wear for me to spend that much.


----------



## aundria17

whateve said:


> I normally don't like Gucci signature especially but I love this one. The only all leather versions are suede, which I would be afraid would show too much wear for me to spend that much.


Trust me I never thought I would see the day I liked a signature bag especially Gucci.  It just never was anything I was drawn to, I'm typically drawn to leather bags and nothing else. Then I saw this and feel in love,  I literally was trying to convince myself I did not like it for months.  Then I ordered this and the wallet on the chain version in blue floral. That will be here tomorrow. [emoji1]


----------



## MKB0925

I pulled out an oldie today...Kate spade in Cashew. She is very comfy...


----------



## MiaBorsa

MKB0925 said:


> I pulled out an oldie today...Kate spade in Cashew. She is very comfy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401887


So pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

aundria17 said:


> Gucci floral dionysus


Very pretty! the floral pattern is a wonderful touch.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKB0925 said:


> I pulled out an oldie today...Kate spade in Cashew. She is very comfy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401887



How cute! looks nice and squishy too lol.


----------



## luxurylove25

Loving this color combo.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney & Bourke Lizard hobo in the peanut brittle color.


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Lizard hobo in the peanut brittle color.



Love this matching set!    Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> Love this matching set!    Enjoy!


Thanks, girl.


----------



## Iamminda

Hi. My long search for a red bag finally ended with this BD/Anniversary/Vacation bag.   The color is Red Lipstick.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3406737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. My long search for a red bag finally ended with this BD/Anniversary/Vacation bag.   The color is Red Lipstick.  Thanks for letting me share.



Oh. My. Goodness. That bag is beautiful!! Congrats on finally finding your perfect red bag!


----------



## Hobbsy

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3406737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. My long search for a red bag finally ended with this BD/Anniversary/Vacation bag.   The color is Red Lipstick.  Thanks for letting me share.


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3406737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. My long search for a red bag finally ended with this BD/Anniversary/Vacation bag.   The color is Red Lipstick.  Thanks for letting me share.


This bag is goooorgeous!!  I'm so glad you finally found your perfect red bag!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3406737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. My long search for a red bag finally ended with this BD/Anniversary/Vacation bag.   The color is Red Lipstick.  Thanks for letting me share.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous!!





Sarah03 said:


> Oh. My. Goodness. That bag is beautiful!! Congrats on finally finding your perfect red bag!





Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous!!!!





BeachBagGal said:


> This bag is goooorgeous!!  I'm so glad you finally found your perfect red bag!



Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3406737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. My long search for a red bag finally ended with this BD/Anniversary/Vacation bag.   The color is Red Lipstick.  Thanks for letting me share.


Congratulations the color is TDF


----------



## ilikesunshine

aundria17 said:


> Stella McCartney woven Beckett bag


GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilikesunshine

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3406737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. My long search for a red bag finally ended with this BD/Anniversary/Vacation bag.   The color is Red Lipstick.  Thanks for letting me share.





MiaBorsa said:


> Brighton Britta Saddle bag and Tivoli Trellis card holder.





MKB0925 said:


> I pulled out an oldie today...Kate spade in Cashew. She is very comfy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3401887





MiaBorsa said:


> LOL.  I think you already have every bag I own.





MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Lizard hobo in the peanut brittle color.





Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3406737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. My long search for a red bag finally ended with this BD/Anniversary/Vacation bag.   The color is Red Lipstick.  Thanks for letting me share.



Stunning Bags everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

ilikesunshine said:


> Stunning Bags everyone!





myluvofbags said:


> Congratulations the color is TDF



Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3406737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. My long search for a red bag finally ended with this BD/Anniversary/Vacation bag.   The color is Red Lipstick.  Thanks for letting me share.



I love a great red bag, and that red is perfection on that B!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> I love a great red bag, and that red is perfection on that B!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thanks so much J!


----------



## ilikesunshine

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Lizard hobo in the peanut brittle color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


Hi - Do you think this is bigger than the Pebble Hobo? Measurements on the websites say so but it's hard to tell.  Thanks!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney & Bourke Lizard hobo in the peanut brittle color.



oh, is that ever unique! fun piece.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3406737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. My long search for a red bag finally ended with this BD/Anniversary/Vacation bag.   The color is Red Lipstick.  Thanks for letting me share.



Yep, agreed that is most definitely your 'perfect red' nice job! enjoy!!


----------



## Iamminda

HesitantShopper said:


> Yep, agreed that is most definitely your 'perfect red' nice job! enjoy!!


Thanks HS!


----------



## keishapie1973

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3406737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. My long search for a red bag finally ended with this BD/Anniversary/Vacation bag.   The color is Red Lipstick.  Thanks for letting me share.



This is just gorgeous!!!! You have indeed found the perfect red bag.....


----------



## Miss BB

my NON COACH...........
NOT SURE ABOUT THE BRIGHT PINK......BOUGHT AT NORDYS RACK YESTERDAY.........KEEP OR RETURN....LOVE THE STYLE THOUGH.............


----------



## BeachBagGal

Rebecca Minkoff Regan Crossbody in Cobalt. [emoji173]️ this color!


----------



## Iamminda

keishapie1973 said:


> This is just gorgeous!!!! You have indeed found the perfect red bag.....


Thanks so much K.


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Regan Crossbody in Cobalt. [emoji173]️ this color!
> View attachment 3409592


Loving this color!  Enjoy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Loving this color!  Enjoy!



Thx lamminda! [emoji3]


----------



## Miss BB

BeachBagGal said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Regan Crossbody in Cobalt. [emoji173]️ this color!
> View attachment 3409592


wow.........beautiful...........i do love a pop of color !


----------



## keishapie1973

Miss BB said:


> my NON COACH...........
> NOT SURE ABOUT THE BRIGHT PINK......BOUGHT AT NORDYS RACK YESTERDAY.........KEEP OR RETURN....LOVE THE STYLE THOUGH.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409345



I like it. I think it looks great with your outfit....


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Regan Crossbody in Cobalt. [emoji173]️ this color!
> View attachment 3409592



Very nice!!! I love the color....


----------



## BeachBagGal

Miss BB said:


> wow.........beautiful...........i do love a pop of color !



Thx! Me too! It's one of my fav colors. [emoji3]



keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice!!! I love the color....



Thank ya' thank ya'! I can't wait to wear her. [emoji3]


----------



## MiaBorsa

ilikesunshine said:


> Hi - Do you think this is bigger than the Pebble Hobo? Measurements on the websites say so but it's hard to tell.  Thanks!


They appear to be almost the same size to me; this one might be a tiny big larger.


----------



## MiaBorsa

HesitantShopper said:


> oh, is that ever unique! fun piece.


Thanks!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeachBagGal said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Regan Crossbody in Cobalt. [emoji173]️ this color!
> View attachment 3409592


Love that color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Love that color!



Thx girl! [emoji3]


----------



## SEWDimples

Michael Kors collection bags are on sale.


----------



## Hobbsy

SEWDimples said:


> Michael Kors collection bags are on sale.
> View attachment 3410001


Cool choices! Is that a tote bag on the left?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I'm suppose to be on a ban. I have way too many handbags but that new Butterfly Swagger 27 is calling me! 
My last purchases...


----------



## SEWDimples

Hobbsy said:


> Cool choices! Is that a tote bag on the left?



Yes, Hobbsy. Plus it has a small zip pouch attached to the inside. I thought it would be something different than most of my bags.


----------



## Hobbsy

SEWDimples said:


> Yes, Hobbsy. Plus it has a small zip pouch attached to the inside. I thought it would be something different than most of my bags. [emoji2]


Love it! Both bags are really nice!


----------



## donutsprinkles

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I'm suppose to be on a ban. I have way too many handbags but that new Butterfly Swagger 27 is calling me!
> My last purchases...
> View attachment 3410830
> 
> 
> View attachment 3410831
> View attachment 3410832
> 
> View attachment 3410833


I'm a big fan of the Gucci Swing leather collection, so chic and soft!


----------



## ZSP

SEWDimples said:


> Michael Kors collection bags are on sale.
> View attachment 3410001



Where are these bags on sale?  They're both gorgeous!


----------



## SEWDimples

ZSP said:


> Where are these bags on sale?  They're both gorgeous!



Hi ZSP,

Michael Kors has this sale going on for some time now for 50% off, plus an additional 25% off the collection items. For some reason the sale keeps getting extended and for now it is set to end on 8/1. I've noticed different bags keep being added to the sale online.

I bought my bags from the local MK retail store, but some collection bags are on sale online as well. I believe the stores have a better selection for some items. I purchased the last bags available in my store, but I bet your local store might have some stuff left.

I'm trying to be good and not buy another bag during this sale, but it is hard to resist. The discount is excellent.

Hope you find something you love.


----------



## ZSP

Thank you SEWDimples!


----------



## quinna

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3406737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. My long search for a red bag finally ended with this BD/Anniversary/Vacation bag.   The color is Red Lipstick.  Thanks for letting me share.


Stunning! Love this color!


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> Stunning! Love this color!



Thanks so much Quinna!  Hope you are doing well (if I remember correctly about your current state ).


----------



## quinna

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much Quinna!  Hope you are doing well (if I remember correctly about your current state ).


Thanks for thinking of me.  Pretty much any day now. I may have to buy myself another bag to celebrate.


----------



## quinna

One of my latest impulsive ebay purchases was a Chanel 3 Bag maxi flap. I was doing so well on my pseudo ban, but I blew it up this week.


----------



## MiaBorsa

quinna said:


> One of my latest impulsive ebay purchases was a Chanel 3 Bag maxi flap. I was doing so well on my pseudo ban, but I blew it up this week.


Gorgeous!


----------



## MKB0925

quinna said:


> One of my latest impulsive ebay purchases was a Chanel 3 Bag maxi flap. I was doing so well on my pseudo ban, but I blew it up this week.



Beautiful bag!


----------



## donutsprinkles

Louis Vuitton Pochette Cles, Vernis leather 
I cannot capture the color of amarante on my phone, but here is one of my oldest color HG items from my wishlist. Never thought I'd get it...I don't know why people complain about this key pouch. So much easier to open up than my Gucci Swing case or Coach mini skinny. The inner D ring is also low enough into the pouch that the zipper never catches on it. Love it! I actually even prefer it without the logo plate. Feels less flashy! teehee!


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> One of my latest impulsive ebay purchases was a Chanel 3 Bag maxi flap. I was doing so well on my pseudo ban, but I blew it up this week.


This is quite beautiful!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

donutsprinkles said:


> View attachment 3417441
> 
> Louis Vuitton Pochette Cles, Vernis leather
> I cannot capture the color of amarante on my phone, but here is one of my oldest color HG items from my wishlist. Never thought I'd get it...I don't know why people complain about this key pouch. So much easier to open up than my Gucci Swing case or Coach mini skinny. The inner D ring is also low enough into the pouch that the zipper never catches on it. Love it! I actually even prefer it without the logo plate. Feels less flashy! teehee!



Congrats on this beautiful piece!  Amarante is a gorgeous color -- definitely an HG color.  And since it's a dark color, you don't have to worry about color transfer.   I have it in RB and am contemplating the blueberry one .


----------



## quinna

donutsprinkles said:


> View attachment 3417441
> 
> Louis Vuitton Pochette Cles, Vernis leather
> I cannot capture the color of amarante on my phone, but here is one of my oldest color HG items from my wishlist. Never thought I'd get it...I don't know why people complain about this key pouch. So much easier to open up than my Gucci Swing case or Coach mini skinny. The inner D ring is also low enough into the pouch that the zipper never catches on it. Love it! I actually even prefer it without the logo plate. Feels less flashy! teehee!


Such a gorgeous color! I've been contemplating a bag in this shade, but I need to restrain myself.


----------



## SEWDimples

quinna said:


> One of my latest impulsive ebay purchases was a Chanel 3 Bag maxi flap. I was doing so well on my pseudo ban, but I blew it up this week.


Congrats! Great color. Enjoy.


donutsprinkles said:


> View attachment 3417441
> 
> Louis Vuitton Pochette Cles, Vernis leather
> I cannot capture the color of amarante on my phone, but here is one of my oldest color HG items from my wishlist. Never thought I'd get it...I don't know why people complain about this key pouch. So much easier to open up than my Gucci Swing case or Coach mini skinny. The inner D ring is also low enough into the pouch that the zipper never catches on it. Love it! I actually even prefer it without the logo plate. Feels less flashy! teehee!



Congrats! Beautiful color. Enjoy!


----------



## donutsprinkles

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beautiful piece!  Amarante is a gorgeous color -- definitely an HG color.  And since it's a dark color, you don't have to worry about color transfer.   I have it in RB and am contemplating the blueberry one .


Thank you! I looked at blueberry in Epi and Vernis and it's just so different in each leather (saw it on alma vernis and capucines epi) that I couldn't really fall in love like I thought I would. The rose ballerine is so darling, but like you say the color transfer may be a concern. I wish for a midnight blue to come into vernis! 



quinna said:


> Such a gorgeous color! I've been contemplating a bag in this shade, but I need to restrain myself.


Have you seen the tiny crossbody bags in this color? Gorgeous! Not enabling, I hope!


----------



## Iamminda

donutsprinkles said:


> Thank you! I looked at blueberry in Epi and Vernis and it's just so different in each leather (saw it on alma vernis and capucines epi) that I couldn't really fall in love like I thought I would. The rose ballerine is so darling, but like you say the color transfer may be a concern. I wish for a midnight blue to come into vernis!
> !


Agree -- blueberry is so different in epi and vernis.   I like the epi version better.


----------



## quinna

Part 2 of my ban blow up. Happy due date to me.  I've been going nuts trying to id this style specifically, but from what I can find it's basically called a messenger flap from last year sometime, and it's about the size of a jumbo.


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> Part 2 of my ban blow up. Happy due date to me.  I've been going nuts trying to id this style specifically, but from what I can find it's basically called a messenger flap from last year sometime, and it's about the size of a jumbo.



Any day any time now, right?   Wishing you well!   And congrats on another Chanel beauty.


----------



## quinna

Iamminda said:


> Any day any time now, right?   Wishing you well!   And congrats on another Chanel beauty.


Thank you! [emoji4] [emoji173]


----------



## Hobbsy

quinna said:


> Part 2 of my ban blow up. Happy due date to me.  I've been going nuts trying to id this style specifically, but from what I can find it's basically called a messenger flap from last year sometime, and it's about the size of a jumbo.


What a pretty color!


----------



## MiaBorsa

quinna said:


> Part 2 of my ban blow up. Happy due date to me.  I've been going nuts trying to id this style specifically, but from what I can find it's basically called a messenger flap from last year sometime, and it's about the size of a jumbo.


Stunning!


----------



## GA Peach

quinna said:


> Part 2 of my ban blow up. Happy due date to me.  I've been going nuts trying to id this style specifically, but from what I can find it's basically called a messenger flap from last year sometime, and it's about the size of a jumbo.


Yazzzzzzzzzz!  Love it.


----------



## Iamminda

My B Day bag in sorbet.  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> My B Day bag in sorbet.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432320


So pretty with her Laduree!!   Love!


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> My B Day bag in sorbet.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432320



Beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> Beautiful!





MiaBorsa said:


> So pretty with her Laduree!!   Love!



Thanks so much S and MB


----------



## SEWDimples

Iamminda said:


> My B Day bag in sorbet.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432320


Beautiful! Happy Bitrhday!!!


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> My B Day bag in sorbet.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432320



Happy Birthday!!  Love your bag!  I'm a sucker for pink!!


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Happy Birthday!!  Love your bag!  I'm a sucker for pink!!





SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful! Happy Bitrhday!!!



Thank you so much ladies.  Sorry for the confusion -- it's the Balenciaga Day.  But it was my birthday last month so I will count it as a birthday bag .


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> My B Day bag in sorbet.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432320



Ohhhh that's so pretty in pink!! [emoji173]️Good  choice! [emoji3]


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> Ohhhh that's so pretty in pink!! [emoji173]️Good  choice! [emoji3]



Big thanks, BBG


----------



## HesitantShopper

Iamminda said:


> My B Day bag in sorbet.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432320



Oh that is a great color! fob works nicely too.


----------



## Iamminda

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh that is a great color! fob works nicely too.



Many thanks, HS


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3406737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. My long search for a red bag finally ended with this BD/Anniversary/Vacation bag.   The color is Red Lipstick.  Thanks for letting me share.



Very late on this, but WOW!  Love this color (of course the bag and owner are cool, too!).


----------



## eleanors36

Iamminda said:


> My B Day bag in sorbet.  Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 3432320


I really love this style, and that color is you!


----------



## Iamminda

eleanors36 said:


> Very late on this, but WOW!  Love this color (of course the bag and owner are cool, too!).



Thank you kindly E


----------



## keishapie1973

Dooney Large Zip Barlow in elephant.....[emoji7]


----------



## MiaBorsa

keishapie1973 said:


> Dooney Large Zip Barlow in elephant.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3435726


Gorgeous.   I love the elephant color.


----------



## keishapie1973

MiaBorsa said:


> Gorgeous.   I love the elephant color.



Thank you...


----------



## Iamminda

keishapie1973 said:


> Dooney Large Zip Barlow in elephant.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3435726



Beautiful!  Love those side zippers.


----------



## keishapie1973

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!  Love those side zippers.



Thanks!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

keishapie1973 said:


> Dooney Large Zip Barlow in elephant.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3435726


Beautiful color.


----------



## keishapie1973

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful color.



Thank you. It's really hard to capture in pics.... [emoji1]


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> Dooney Large Zip Barlow in elephant.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3435726



Love Elephant! nice style/shape of bag too, not seen it before.


----------



## keishapie1973

HesitantShopper said:


> Love Elephant! nice style/shape of bag too, not seen it before.



Thank you.....


----------



## donutsprinkles

*Saint Laurent Monogram College Satchel (Large) in New Vert Fonce, sheepskin ("mouton")*
I had been mulling over this bag since March. I love green and purple and it's so hard to find anything in those colors for handbags, especially green.

The Saint Laurent monogram college large looks small, but I fit all of my essentials (overly stuffed pen case, A5 moleskin, wallet, business card holder, anti-bac, lotion, chapstick, tissues, keys, wet wipes, work badge, LV cotton wipe cloth, and iPhone 6 plus).  I can even shove a 7.25 x 10 inch booklet in with all of this!

Overall, I love this bag, although I'll live with the gouged chip of leather on the handle since I don't trust SL to correct it/send me a better replacement. It's a classic bag that I hope to keep in my collection forever.
Please welcome my final bag acquisition of the year (I think), bag number 8.


----------



## eleanors36

donutsprinkles said:


> *Saint Laurent Monogram College Satchel (Large) in New Vert Fonce, sheepskin ("mouton")*
> I had been mulling over this bag since March. I love green and purple and it's so hard to find anything in those colors for handbags, especially green.
> 
> The Saint Laurent monogram college large looks small, but I fit all of my essentials (overly stuffed pen case, A5 moleskin, wallet, business card holder, anti-bac, lotion, chapstick, tissues, keys, wet wipes, work badge, LV cotton wipe cloth, and iPhone 6 plus).  I can even shove a 7.25 x 10 inch booklet in with all of this!
> 
> Overall, I love this bag, although I'll live with the gouged chip of leather on the handle since I don't trust SL to correct it/send me a better replacement. It's a classic bag that I hope to keep in my collection forever.
> Please welcome my final bag acquisition of the year (I think), bag number 8.


Gorgeous! Just live it. Congrats!


----------



## MKB0925

donutsprinkles said:


> *Saint Laurent Monogram College Satchel (Large) in New Vert Fonce, sheepskin ("mouton")*
> I had been mulling over this bag since March. I love green and purple and it's so hard to find anything in those colors for handbags, especially green.
> 
> The Saint Laurent monogram college large looks small, but I fit all of my essentials (overly stuffed pen case, A5 moleskin, wallet, business card holder, anti-bac, lotion, chapstick, tissues, keys, wet wipes, work badge, LV cotton wipe cloth, and iPhone 6 plus).  I can even shove a 7.25 x 10 inch booklet in with all of this!
> 
> Overall, I love this bag, although I'll live with the gouged chip of leather on the handle since I don't trust SL to correct it/send me a better replacement. It's a classic bag that I hope to keep in my collection forever.
> Please welcome my final bag acquisition of the year (I think), bag number 8.



Beautiful...love that color!


----------



## soonergirl

Coach's saddle bags just weren't working for me so I had to turn to my other true love, Brahmin.


----------



## MiaBorsa

soonergirl said:


> Coach's saddle bags just weren't working for me so I had to turn to my other true love, Brahmin.
> 
> View attachment 3441361


Stunning!


----------



## Suzanne B.

soonergirl said:


> Coach's saddle bags just weren't working for me so I had to turn to my other true love, Brahmin.
> 
> View attachment 3441361



That is one gorgeous bag!


----------



## ZSP

soonergirl said:


> Coach's saddle bags just weren't working for me so I had to turn to my other true love, Brahmin.
> 
> View attachment 3441361



Now that's a real beauty... I owned Brahmin before Coach and it's still my first true love.


----------



## MaryBel

soonergirl said:


> Coach's saddle bags just weren't working for me so I had to turn to my other true love, Brahmin.
> 
> View attachment 3441361


She's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## ilikesunshine

soonergirl said:


> Coach's saddle bags just weren't working for me so I had to turn to my other true love, Brahmin.
> 
> View attachment 3441361


She's gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney Tuscana Front-Stitch Hobo in bordeaux.


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Tuscana Front-Stitch Hobo in bordeaux.



That is just beautiful -- love this style.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> That is just beautiful -- love this style.


Thanks!!  I finally sent in my trade in.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Tuscana Front-Stitch Hobo in bordeaux.



Color looks so luxe!


----------



## MKB0925

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Tuscana Front-Stitch Hobo in bordeaux.



Gorgeous! I was just looking at this bag on the QVC site! Is she comfy to carry?


----------



## yellowbernie

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Tuscana Front-Stitch Hobo in bordeaux.


I have this same bag on it's way to me..


----------



## MiaBorsa

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous! I was just looking at this bag on the QVC site! Is she comfy to carry?


  Thanks!   Yep, she's very comfy.   Love!!


yellowbernie said:


> I have this same bag on it's way to me..


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Tuscana Front-Stitch Hobo in bordeaux.



LOVE! 
Congrats GF!


----------



## SEWDimples

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Tuscana Front-Stitch Hobo in bordeaux.



Congrats! I like this bag and color. Enjoy!


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Tuscana Front-Stitch Hobo in bordeaux.



Stunning!!  congrats honey!!


----------



## musiclover

Louis Vuitton mini pochette monogram with the 2016 animation.  It's very pretty and makes a welcome addition to my small LV collection!  I couldn't decide between this one and the DE but went with monogram as it goes with my Speedy 30 classic.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3458891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton mini pochette monogram with the 2016 animation.  It's very pretty and makes a welcome addition to my small LV collection!  I couldn't decide between this one and the DE but went with monogram as it goes with my Speedy 30 classic.



Congrats!  So cute!  Did you preorder this piece?  Heard they are hard to get -- goIng for mucho dollars on eBay, etc.


----------



## yellowbernie

Went to the mall today and went into the Brighton store could not pass up this Silvana Hobo..so soft and pretty, light weight also.


----------



## HesitantShopper

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3458891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton mini pochette monogram with the 2016 animation.  It's very pretty and makes a welcome addition to my small LV collection!  I couldn't decide between this one and the DE but went with monogram as it goes with my Speedy 30 classic.



Oh this is so pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

yellowbernie said:


> Went to the mall today and went into the Brighton store could not pass up this Silvana Hobo..so soft and pretty, light weight also.



Love the design in the front and the tassel!   Enjoy!


----------



## tlo

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3458891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton mini pochette monogram with the 2016 animation.  It's very pretty and makes a welcome addition to my small LV collection!  I couldn't decide between this one and the DE but went with monogram as it goes with my Speedy 30 classic.



congratulations!!  I've got a few pieces from this line that will be here Tuesday!!Enjoy!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Congrats!  So cute!  Did you preorder this piece?  Heard they are hard to get -- goIng for mucho dollars on eBay, etc.



Hi Iamminda!  I reserved this piece just a few days ago. I think it was on Wednesday or Thursday last week after following the Christmas Animation thread in the LV forum for a couple of days as the Ladies were beginning to talk about them.  I called LV customer service and asked them if my local stores had the animation items in stock and reserved a mini-pochette at that point. Then on Friday the store called to confirm my reservation and when I would pick it up. I paid $415 CAN plus the provincial tax (12% in British Columbia) for a total of $464.80 CAN.


----------



## musiclover

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh this is so pretty!



Thank you, Hesitant Shopper!  The DE animation, which I had thought about originally, is also beautiful as the colours are so vibrant. The DA is also a lovely backdrop to the animation as well. Really, it's so difficult to choose but there is only so much money to spend.


----------



## musiclover

tlo said:


> congratulations!!  I've got a few pieces from this line that will be here Tuesday!!Enjoy!



Thanks, tlo!  I'm looking forward to seeing your new lovelies!


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Hi Iamminda!  I reserved this piece just a few days ago. I think it was on Wednesday or Thursday last week after following the Christmas Animation thread in the LV forum for a couple of days as the Ladies were beginning to talk about them.  I called LV customer service and asked them if my local stores had the animation items in stock and reserved a mini-pochette at that point. Then on Friday the store called to confirm my reservation and when I would pick it up. I paid $415 CAN plus the provincial tax (12% in British Columbia) for a total of $464.80 CAN.



Thanks for the info.  Glad you were able to get one so quickly .  Enjoy!


----------



## eleanors36

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Tuscana Front-Stitch Hobo in bordeaux.


So pretty, MB!  Congrats!


----------



## tlo

musiclover said:


> Thanks, tlo!  I'm looking forward to seeing your new lovelies!



Thanks musiclover!  I am too.  Since seeing all these lovelies, I'm wondering if I want a mini pochette.  I sure don't need one.  

I'll be sure and post as soon as they arrive.


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3458891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton mini pochette monogram with the 2016 animation.  It's very pretty and makes a welcome addition to my small LV collection!  I couldn't decide between this one and the DE but went with monogram as it goes with my Speedy 30 classic.


This is adorable! I like this animation a lot better than last years.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> This is adorable! I like this animation a lot better than last years.



Thank you, whateve!  I think the monogram design is so pretty and feminine on the mini pochette. I don't have the Christmas animation from last year so can't really compare. But I do have the DE posies illustre key ring which I bought last spring. I love to garden to these flowers really appealed to me.  I'm not sure why the photo goes to the top every time, but regardless, I thought I'd include this picture for your interest.


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3459626
> 
> 
> Thank you, whateve!  I think the monogram design is so pretty and feminine on the mini pochette. I don't have the Christmas animation from last year so can't really compare. But I do have the DE posies illustre key ring which I bought last spring. I love to garden to these flowers really appealed to me.  I'm not sure why the photo goes to the top every time, but regardless, I thought I'd include this picture for your interest.


Thank you. I fell in love with the travel animation from several years ago after it was too late to find, and I was so close to buying the one with the car last year but I wasn't wild about the colors and it wasn't as cute as the one I loved from before. This one, though, I really like.


----------



## Sarah03

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3459626
> 
> 
> Thank you, whateve!  I think the monogram design is so pretty and feminine on the mini pochette. I don't have the Christmas animation from last year so can't really compare. But I do have the DE posies illustre key ring which I bought last spring. I love to garden to these flowers really appealed to me.  I'm not sure why the photo goes to the top every time, but regardless, I thought I'd include this picture for your interest.



This is so pretty!!


----------



## Sarah03

I got some KS cuties! The earrings & necklace are from a KS surprise sale:


Because I shopped the surprise sale, KS sent me a 25% off coupon. I bought this little cutie- I've had my eye on this coin case since it came out!


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> I got some KS cuties! The earrings & necklace are from a KS surprise sale:
> View attachment 3461611
> 
> Because I shopped the surprise sale, KS sent me a 25% off coupon. I bought this little cutie- I've had my eye on this coin case since it came out!
> View attachment 3461612


Cute! I love that kitty coin case!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> I got some KS cuties! The earrings & necklace are from a KS surprise sale:
> View attachment 3461611
> 
> Because I shopped the surprise sale, KS sent me a 25% off coupon. I bought this little cutie- I've had my eye on this coin case since it came out!
> View attachment 3461612



Beautiful jewelry and cute coin case!


----------



## eleanors36

Sarah03 said:


> I got some KS cuties! The earrings & necklace are from a KS surprise sale:
> View attachment 3461611
> 
> Because I shopped the surprise sale, KS sent me a 25% off coupon. I bought this little cutie- I've had my eye on this coin case since it came out!
> View attachment 3461612


I absolutely love KS coin cases!  Wonderful buys!


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> Cute! I love that kitty coin case!





Iamminda said:


> Beautiful jewelry and cute coin case!





eleanors36 said:


> I absolutely love KS coin cases!  Wonderful buys!



Thanks, all! She makes the cutest stuff


----------



## yellowbernie

Ok, may be on ban island, not only did I get the Floral Edie 31 today, but then ran into Bloomingdales to see what they had and came home with bag.  Love all the pocket, and it has a lot. plus light weight even with all my stuff in it.  Black with a burgundy red trim. 
MZ Wallace Baby Jane


----------



## eleanors36

yellowbernie said:


> Ok, may be on ban island, not only did I get the Floral Edie 31 today, but then ran into Bloomingdales to see what they had and came home with bag.  Love all the pocket, and it has a lot. plus light weight even with all my stuff in it.  Black with a burgundy red trim.
> MZ Wallace Baby Jane


Love MZ Wallace! Baby Jane is such a great bag. Don't see these very often on tpf. Congrats!


----------



## yellowbernie

eleanors36 said:


> Love MZ Wallace! Baby Jane is such a great bag. Don't see these very often on tpf. Congrats!


Thanks, I had never seen one in person before. but when I saw it I fell in love..Like that it's so lightweight.


----------



## linhdao

My love get me this RLL bag


----------



## MiaBorsa

Dooney Alto "Sabrina" satchel.   (Made in Italy!   )    Love it!!


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Alto "Sabrina" satchel.   (Made in Italy!   )    Love it!!



Lovely style.  Is it brown?  Hard to tell in pic.   I like the pairing of the wallet.  Enjoy!


----------



## Hobbsy

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Alto "Sabrina" satchel.   (Made in Italy!   )    Love it!!


Gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> Lovely style.  Is it brown?  Hard to tell in pic.   I like the pairing of the wallet.  Enjoy!


Thanks.   Yes, it's "saddle" brown.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks, girl!


----------



## Sarah03

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Alto "Sabrina" satchel.   (Made in Italy!   )    Love it!!



Ooohhhh that's super pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Sarah03 said:


> Ooohhhh that's super pretty!


Thank ya!


----------



## yellowbernie

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Alto "Sabrina" satchel.   (Made in Italy!   )    Love it!!


Gorgeous..congrats


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Alto "Sabrina" satchel.   (Made in Italy!   )    Love it!!



Pretty combo! Your wallets are always so on par with your bags! [emoji173]️


----------



## MiaBorsa

yellowbernie said:


> Gorgeous..congrats





BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty combo! Your wallets are always so on par with your bags! [emoji173]️



Thanks, y'all!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> I got some KS cuties! The earrings & necklace are from a KS surprise sale:
> View attachment 3461611
> 
> Because I shopped the surprise sale, KS sent me a 25% off coupon. I bought this little cutie- I've had my eye on this coin case since it came out!
> View attachment 3461612



That kitty is adorable!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Alto "Sabrina" satchel.   (Made in Italy!   )    Love it!!



Lovely!


----------



## Sarah03

HesitantShopper said:


> That kitty is adorable!



Thank you!


----------



## keishapie1973

Just delivered. MK Quincy in plum...[emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

keishapie1973 said:


> Just delivered. MK Quincy in plum...[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3483086



Beautiful color!  Love that suede - perfect for Fall.  Enjoy!


----------



## Hobbsy

keishapie1973 said:


> Just delivered. MK Quincy in plum...[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3483086


Very, very pretty color!!


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Alto "Sabrina" satchel.   (Made in Italy!   )    Love it!!


Twins!  I just love mine in red. Isn't she the perfect size?
Enjoy! [emoji173]


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Dooney Alto "Sabrina" satchel.   (Made in Italy!   )    Love it!!



Absolutely STUNNING!!  Congrats honey!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful color!  Love that suede - perfect for Fall.  Enjoy!





Hobbsy said:


> Very, very pretty color!!



Thanks, Ladies. I love the color and I really wanted to give suede a try, even though I'm afraid of it....


----------



## CostcoRhi84

Longchamp Le Pliage Neo *Gray*


----------



## MKB0925

CostcoRhi84 said:


> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo *Gray*


Love the color! And it looks great on you!


----------



## yellowbernie

CostcoRhi84 said:


> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo *Gray*


Love Longchamp, Great bag and looks great on you.  Congrats


----------



## CostcoRhi84

MKB0925 said:


> Love the color! And it looks great on you!


Thank you very kind


----------



## CostcoRhi84

yellowbernie said:


> Love Longchamp, Great bag and looks great on you.  Congrats


Thank you! Chic and practical! I think all women should at least get one


----------



## quinna

My new to me brown caviar single flap came today.  It's in wonderful, almost new condition, which is pretty awesome for a 13 year old bag.


----------



## CostcoRhi84

quinna said:


> View attachment 3486276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new to me brown caviar single flap came today.  It's in wonderful, almost new condition, which is pretty awesome for a 13 year old bag.


Congrats!!! Classy and I can't believe the age


----------



## musiclover

One of my last purchases for this calendar year. My 2017 Hello Kitty agenda refill for my LV Agenda PM from acuteshop.com.


----------



## yellowbernie

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3487359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my last purchases for this calendar year. My 2017 Hello Kitty agenda refill for my LV Agenda PM from acuteshop.com.


That's where I get my refills, this year I got Snoopy.


----------



## musiclover

yellowbernie said:


> That's where I get my refills, this year I got Snoopy.



I'm sure your Snoopy agenda refill is really cute as they did a great job this year and last year with Hello Kitty. Tell me, what do you do with the previous year's dividers, "today" bookmark and the zippered envelope?  They seem too nice to toss away and I don't have another little agenda or binder to put them into.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3487359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my last purchases for this calendar year. My 2017 Hello Kitty agenda refill for my LV Agenda PM from acuteshop.com.



Nice!  I didn't realize that you can use these refills (I don't own an agenda).  I recently saw someone else use a different Sanrio refills.


----------



## yellowbernie

musiclover said:


> I'm sure your Snoopy agenda refill is really cute as they did a great job this year and last year with Hello Kitty. Tell me, what do you do with the previous year's dividers, "today" bookmark and the zippered envelope?  They seem too nice to toss away and I don't have another little agenda or binder to put them into.


I just put them in a drawer, or I do have another agenda that I bought a refill for and that set did not come with the little zippered case or the today bookmark..  I won't throw them away.


----------



## musiclover

yellowbernie said:


> I just put them in a drawer, or I do have another agenda that I bought a refill for and that set did not come with the little zippered case or the today bookmark..  I won't throw them away.



Thank you, yellowbernie!  I'll keep my eye out for another small agenda cover to store them.  Maybe another LV?    Next year...


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Nice!  I didn't realize that you can use these refills (I don't own an agenda).  I recently saw someone else use a different Sanrio refills.



I originally saw pictures of some the Ladies in the LV Agenda Clubhouse using the Sanrio refills.  They are somewhat less expensive than the LV Agenda refills. The cute factor is quite high, though, and may not suit everyone's preference. This year mine came in at $31.50 CAN.


----------



## trojanchick99

Treating myself to a lot of bags this birthday month. I saw the mini Natasha in this color at an outlet, and asked if they had the bigger size. They found one in NY. It arrived on Friday. I'm in love.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CostcoRhi84 said:


> Longchamp Le Pliage Neo *Gray*



Looks great on you! love the greys.


----------



## HesitantShopper

trojanchick99 said:


> Treating myself to a lot of bags this birthday month. I saw the mini Natasha in this color at an outlet, and asked if they had the bigger size. They found one in NY. It arrived on Friday. I'm in love.


Great color! such a cute bag.


----------



## donnaoh

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3487359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my last purchases for this calendar year. My 2017 Hello Kitty agenda refill for my LV Agenda PM from acuteshop.com.


wayyy too cute!


----------



## Purses4wife

Just bought this Giani Bernini saddle bag from Macys yesterday, was on sale for 62.99 and with the 25% off I got it for $42. Not to bad I'd say when the retail on it is $160.




Sent from my AS985 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MKB0925

Purses4wife said:


> Just bought this Giani Bernini saddle bag from Macys yesterday, was on sale for 62.99 and with the 25% off I got it for $42. Not to bad I'd say when the retail on it is $160.
> 
> View attachment 3493513
> 
> 
> Sent from my AS985 using PurseForum mobile app


Very pretty...the leather looks nice! I love the saddle bag style.


----------



## Purses4wife

MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty...the leather looks nice! I love the saddle bag style.


Yes it's soft, the leather is somewhat siffer so it has a little more structure. It has plenty of room. Comes in red also if anyone wants to know.

Sent from my AS985 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MiaBorsa

Brahmin "Gracie" in the chutney color.   (And "Ady" wallet.)


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin "Gracie" in the chutney color.   (And "Ady" wallet.)



What a beautiful red -- perfect for this time of the year.


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin "Gracie" in the chutney color.   (And "Ady" wallet.)


Beautiful! Enjoy. [emoji253]


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin "Gracie" in the chutney color.   (And "Ady" wallet.)



Loving that color! Hot![emoji91]


----------



## chrisell89

MK Sloan bag in velvet (plum). I tried it on at Macy's but purchased it at Bloomies because of the sale.


----------



## chrisell89

Btw sorry for the same multiple pics lol I guess the app is being buggy today


----------



## chrisell89

musiclover said:


> View attachment 3487359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my last purchases for this calendar year. My 2017 Hello Kitty agenda refill for my LV Agenda PM from acuteshop.com.



So cute [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## yellowbernie

Just got this Luana Italy bag, had never heard of the brand but I love it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful red -- perfect for this time of the year.





carterazo said:


> Beautiful! Enjoy. [emoji253]





BeachBagGal said:


> Loving that color! Hot![emoji91]



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

My new Henri Bendel jetsetter backpack. Now to find a diaper bag insert that fits this size. I will still mostly use my larger coach diaper bags, but wanted something lightweight for short trips out. You can carry this convertible bag 3 ways: backpack, crossbody, or satchel and it has a beautiful purple lining.


----------



## chrisell89

Harley77 said:


> My new Henri Bendel jetsetter backpack. Now to find a diaper bag insert that fits this size. I will still mostly use my larger coach diaper bags, but wanted something lightweight for short trips out. You can carry this convertible bag 3 ways: backpack, crossbody, or satchel and it has a beautiful purple lining.



Gorg! I have this in the gray canvas (mini version). It is so practical!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Harley77 said:


> My new Henri Bendel jetsetter backpack. Now to find a diaper bag insert that fits this size. I will still mostly use my larger coach diaper bags, but wanted something lightweight for short trips out. You can carry this convertible bag 3 ways: backpack, crossbody, or satchel and it has a beautiful purple lining.



Love the stars - cute!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

chrisell89 said:


> Gorg! I have this in the gray canvas (mini version). It is so practical!



Is yours holding up well? I don't have a ton of experience with henri bendel. I've tried out the various carrying options and love how versatile it is. I also feel like I won't have to baby it since it's mostly nylon.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the stars - cute!


Thanks! I love the stars too, makes a basic black bag more fun. It is so lightweight too so I'm hoping I will love it as a diaper bag for baby #3. I can throw it on my back to have a better chance of chasing around a 5 and 2 year old while holding baby lol


----------



## Iamminda

Harley77 said:


> My new Henri Bendel jetsetter backpack. Now to find a diaper bag insert that fits this size. I will still mostly use my larger coach diaper bags, but wanted something lightweight for short trips out. You can carry this convertible bag 3 ways: backpack, crossbody, or satchel and it has a beautiful purple lining.



How pretty!


----------



## chrisell89

Harley77 said:


> Is yours holding up well? I don't have a ton of experience with henri bendel. I've tried out the various carrying options and love how versatile it is. I also feel like I won't have to baby it since it's mostly nylon.


It is extremely versatile. It's holding up really good. It rains a lot where I live and I haven't had any issues. It's my first HB piece as well- I'm really impressed.


----------



## whateve

Harley77 said:


> My new Henri Bendel jetsetter backpack. Now to find a diaper bag insert that fits this size. I will still mostly use my larger coach diaper bags, but wanted something lightweight for short trips out. You can carry this convertible bag 3 ways: backpack, crossbody, or satchel and it has a beautiful purple lining.


So cute! I love Henri Bendel. They are very well made. I have 3 bags, a phone case, purse charms, and a bunch of jewelry.


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin "Gracie" in the chutney color.   (And "Ady" wallet.)


STUNNING!!  Congrats honey


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> STUNNING!!  Congrats honey


Thank ya!!


----------



## gemidevi

So Kate Spade is having a suprise sale (until 10/27) and I had to indulge...I got a wallet and cosmetic bag. Can't have too many of those, right?


----------



## pbnjam

I got a little Zara backpack. Although it's not real leather, I just like the mini bookbag trend. It came with a chain leather shoulder strap and two separate backpack straps. I used my own black crossbody strap.


----------



## Galaxygrrl

Harley77 said:


> My new Henri Bendel jetsetter backpack. Now to find a diaper bag insert that fits this size. I will still mostly use my larger coach diaper bags, but wanted something lightweight for short trips out. You can carry this convertible bag 3 ways: backpack, crossbody, or satchel and it has a beautiful purple lining.



Lovely!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> I got a little Zara backpack. Although it's not real leather, I just like the mini bookbag trend. It came with a chain leather shoulder strap and two separate backpack straps. I used my own black crossbody strap.
> 
> View attachment 3504468



I like the look of this backpack!   And love ALL of your SLGs.


----------



## chrisell89

pbnjam said:


> I got a little Zara backpack. Although it's not real leather, I just like the mini bookbag trend. It came with a chain leather shoulder strap and two separate backpack straps. I used my own black crossbody strap.
> 
> View attachment 3504468



Super cute! I love the mini backpack trend too! We're wallet twins!


----------



## pbnjam

chrisell89 said:


> Super cute! I love the mini backpack trend too! We're wallet twins!


Thank you chrisell89! I love that wallet. So happy that the silk screen is holding up. 


Iamminda said:


> I like the look of this backpack!   And love ALL of your SLGs.


Thank you Iamminda! I can wear it crossbody like that mini Palm Springs one. Now I know why that bag is so popular. I adore LV slgs!


----------



## chrisell89

pbnjam said:


> Thank you chrisell89! I love that wallet. So happy that the silk screen is holding up.
> 
> Thank you Iamminda! I can wear it crossbody like that mini Palm Springs one. Now I know why that bag is so popular. I adore LV slgs!



Oh I was talking about the Victorine wallet! I'm curious, which one has a silk screen?


----------



## pbnjam

chrisell89 said:


> Oh I was talking about the Victorine wallet! I'm curious, which one has a silk screen?



I'm talking abt the Victorine wallet as well. I think all the prints are silk screen so there is always that chance of it chipping. But so far it has been holding up well and I'm definitely not babying it. [emoji6]


----------



## chrisell89

pbnjam said:


> I'm talking abt the Victorine wallet as well. I think all the prints are silk screen so there is always that chance of it chipping. But so far it has been holding up well and I'm definitely not babying it. [emoji6]



Ohh duh lol... it's my first LE piece, so I'm clueless! Thanks for the background. I too do not baby it. My main concern was the cc slots but after doubling up overnight, it's so much easier.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I bought 2 pair of Gucci sunnies. 

Here is one pair...[emoji41]


----------



## Hobbsy

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I bought 2 pair of Gucci sunnies.
> 
> Here is one pair...[emoji41]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504993


 Cute!


----------



## Iamminda

My last three purchases this year !!!   (Photographed together but not worn all at once, lol).   Happy Wednesday!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> My last three purchases this year !!!   (Photographed together but not worn all at once, lol).   Happy Wednesday!



[emoji7]. You rockin' it girl!!


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> My last three purchases this year !!!   (Photographed together but not worn all at once, lol).   Happy Wednesday!



Everything in this picture is just beautiful! [emoji7] Love your cles!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much BBG!



BeachBagGal said:


> [emoji7]. You rockin' it girl!!



Thank you pbnjam -- think we are twins on the Laduree charm (if I remember correctly).   



pbnjam said:


> Everything in this picture is just beautiful! [emoji7] Love your cles!


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> Thank you pbnjam -- think we are twins on the Laduree charm (if I remember correctly).


Yes we are!  Glad you were able to get it.


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> My last three purchases this year !!!   (Photographed together but not worn all at once, lol).   Happy Wednesday!



Beautiful!


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> My last three purchases this year !!!   (Photographed together but not worn all at once, lol).   Happy Wednesday!



Gorgeous pieces!!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Gorgeous pieces!!!!!!



Thanks very much T


----------



## quinna

Found a pre-loved Celine tie tote that was calling my name.


----------



## GA Peach

quinna said:


> Found a pre-loved Celine tie tote that was calling my name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517432


Love Celine.  The color is so rich.  Beautiful tote!


----------



## Iamminda

quinna said:


> Found a pre-loved Celine tie tote that was calling my name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517432



That is beautiful!


----------



## Sartorial1

yellowbernie said:


> Just got this Luana Italy bag, had never heard of the brand but I love it.


This is a great brand. The leather is supple and lasts a long time without drying out. I own a Luana black leather moto hobo.


----------



## yellowbernie

Sartorial1 said:


> This is a great brand. The leather is supple and lasts a long time without drying out. I own a Luana black leather moto hobo.


Thanks, I love it and am still carrying it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

I'm too cheap for Chanel, so I'll take this MK lamb-leather Sloan instead.


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm too cheap for Chanel, so I'll take this MK lamb-leather Sloan instead.



This is gorgeous!  I guess we all have Chanels on our minds these days .  Enjoy this beauty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm too cheap for Chanel, so I'll take this MK lamb-leather Sloan instead.



I've always loved this bag! Pretty! Did you get the reg or small size?

The leather is very nice on the Sloan.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous!  I guess we all have Chanels on our minds these days .  Enjoy this beauty!


   Thanks, girl!


BeachBagGal said:


> I've always loved this bag! Pretty! Did you get the reg or small size?
> 
> The leather is very nice on the Sloan.


  Hey BBG!  Thanks.   It's actually called the "large Sloan".   I'm surprised by how much I love it.   I thought I didn't like quilted leather OR chain straps.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks, girl!
> Hey BBG!  Thanks.   It's actually called the "large Sloan".   I'm surprised by how much I love it.   I thought I didn't like quilted leather OR chain straps.



Okay gotcha. I bought the small version awhile back, but when I received it I could tell it had been used and returned. It was also the last one on the website. So I returned it, even though it was a good price. I do remember the leather being super soft and it being a very nice bag. Enjoy yours! Perfect for dressing up around the holidays too. [emoji3]


----------



## MiaBorsa

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay gotcha. I bought the small version awhile back, but when I received it I could tell it had been used and returned. It was also the last one on the website. So I returned it, even though it was a good price. I do remember the leather being super soft and it being a very nice bag. Enjoy yours! Perfect for dressing up around the holidays too. [emoji3]


I agree; it's a great dress up bag but it also looks great with jeans.   I found a deal on the caramel suede large Sloan and I should have it in a couple of days.


----------



## j19

pbnjam said:


> I got a little Zara backpack. Although it's not real leather, I just like the mini bookbag trend. It came with a chain leather shoulder strap and two separate backpack straps. I used my own black crossbody strap.
> 
> View attachment 3504468


Love your SLGs


----------



## MiaBorsa

Another saddlebag!    The Dooney & Bourke Florentine Toscana Small Saddlebag in bordeaux.    I love the nylon webbed strap on this style.


----------



## Hobbsy

MiaBorsa said:


> Another saddlebag!    The Dooney & Bourke Florentine Toscana Small Saddlebag in bordeaux.    I love the nylon webbed strap on this style.


I like this bag! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Another saddlebag!    The Dooney & Bourke Florentine Toscana Small Saddlebag in bordeaux.    I love the nylon webbed strap on this style.



Pretty color! Perfect for Fall. [emoji3]


----------



## Iamminda

MiaBorsa said:


> Another saddlebag!    The Dooney & Bourke Florentine Toscana Small Saddlebag in bordeaux.    I love the nylon webbed strap on this style.



Great bag!   Pretty color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MBMJ Classic Mini Natasha. [emoji173]️[emoji177]


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> MBMJ Classic Mini Natasha. [emoji173]️[emoji177]
> View attachment 3537998



Great MBMJ classic!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Iamminda said:


> Great MBMJ classic!



Thx girl! [emoji3]


----------



## pbnjam

Got a Rebecca Minkoff Regan satchel and an extra floral applique strap for crossbody wear.[emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

pbnjam said:


> View attachment 3540982
> 
> 
> Got a Rebecca Minkoff Regan satchel and an extra floral applique strap for crossbody wear.[emoji4]



What a beautiful color -- love the tassels and braided handles.  Also like that strap!


----------



## Kitts

pbnjam said:


> View attachment 3540982
> 
> 
> Got a Rebecca Minkoff Regan satchel and an extra floral applique strap for crossbody wear.[emoji4]



So pretty, love the strap! How is the crossbody length? I've been eyeing another one of hers but worried it will be too short for crossbody since you can adjust the length


----------



## Nymeria1

pbnjam said:


> View attachment 3540982
> 
> 
> Got a Rebecca Minkoff Regan satchel and an extra floral applique strap for crossbody wear.[emoji4]


I saw this bag in Nordstrom's and just loved it!  The color "dark cherry" is very beautiful as well as the soft leather.  I was seriously tempted!


----------



## Hobbsy

pbnjam said:


> View attachment 3540982
> 
> 
> Got a Rebecca Minkoff Regan satchel and an extra floral applique strap for crossbody wear.[emoji4]


Pretty! Is the strap adjustable?


----------



## pbnjam

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful color -- love the tassels and braided handles.  Also like that strap!


Thank you so much! It does remind me of Balenciaga. Love your city bag!


Kitts said:


> So pretty, love the strap! How is the crossbody length? I've been eyeing another one of hers but worried it will be too short for crossbody since you can adjust the length


I am size 12 but 5'2" and the crossbody length is just right for me. Yeah you should try it on first since it is not adjustable. But I found a Kate Spade strap that is a bit more pricey but is adjustable!


Nymeria1 said:


> I saw this bag in Nordstrom's and just loved it!  The color "dark cherry" is very beautiful as well as the soft leather.  I was seriously tempted!


Thank you! Yes it is dark cherry. I feel like there are some purple undertones which I like a lot. I felt that this waxy leather version looks better than the pebbly leather which imo looks dry. Overall this shape and style is just very functional!


Hobbsy said:


> Pretty! Is the strap adjustable?


No it is not adjustable. For me I can only use this as a crossbody strap as it is too long for shoulder wear. And I am 5'2" but size 12. Hope that helps!


----------



## Hobbsy

pbnjam said:


> Thank you so much! It does remind me of Balenciaga. Love your city bag!
> 
> I am size 12 but 5'2" and the crossbody length is just right for me. Yeah you should try it on first since it is not adjustable. But I found a Kate Spade strap that is a bit more pricey but is adjustable!
> 
> Thank you! Yes it is dark cherry. I feel like there are some purple undertones which I like a lot. I felt that this waxy leather version looks better than the pebbly leather which imo looks dry. Overall this shape and style is just very functional!
> 
> No it is not adjustable. For me I can only use this as a crossbody strap as it is too long for shoulder wear. And I am 5'2" but size 12. Hope that helps!


It does, thank you!


----------



## Kidclarke

I know it's the wrong season, but I just got this bag (at least my leggings are Christmas themed, right? ). 
I put away my Rogue for a little bit to use it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kidclarke said:


> I know it's the wrong season, but I just got this bag (at least my leggings are Christmas themed, right? ).
> I put away my Rogue for a little bit to use it.
> View attachment 3547378



That's a cool little bag! [emoji316] Where did you get it?


----------



## Kidclarke

BeachBagGal said:


> That's a cool little bag! [emoji316] Where did you get it?


Thank you! I got it from an Etsy seller called lovepainandstitches


----------



## BeachBagGal

Thanks, Santa! He was all about ks this season. [emoji14][emoji3]


----------



## GA Peach

My "new to me" LV Soft Lockit.  Although I may stray, my  still belongs to Coach!


----------



## LL777

GA Peach said:


> My "new to me" LV Soft Lockit.  Although I may stray, my  still belongs to Coach!


The color is amazing!!! Enjoy this beauty!!!


----------



## Sarah03

GA Peach said:


> My "new to me" LV Soft Lockit.  Although I may stray, my  still belongs to Coach!



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
That is one GORGEOUS bag!!


----------



## gemidevi

Xmas gift from Hubby! But Coach's are still my go-to bags!


----------



## Sarah03

gemidevi said:


> Xmas gift from Hubby! But Coach's are still my go-to bags!



What a sweet hubby! Caissa is a great bag- I have the Rose Ballerine 
Enjoy!!


----------



## GA Peach

LL777 said:


> The color is amazing!!! Enjoy this beauty!!!





Sarah03 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> That is one GORGEOUS bag!!


Thanks!  I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## myluvofbags

gemidevi said:


> Xmas gift from Hubby! But Coach's are still my go-to bags!


Beautiful, this is on my wish list


----------



## gemidevi

Sarah03 said:


> What a sweet hubby! Caissa is a great bag- I have the Rose Ballerine
> Enjoy!!



I was scared of the Rose Ballerine because it's so light and I know I'd 'dirty' it quickly! LOL It is a great bag and I love it!! I got a cross body strap for it too and its so much more functional now. 



myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful, this is on my wish list



Thank you! My wish is that you get it soon!!


----------



## yellowbernie

gemidevi said:


> Xmas gift from Hubby! But Coach's are still my go-to bags!


Wow nice hubby..gorgeous bag.


----------



## frivofrugalista

GA Peach said:


> My "new to me" LV Soft Lockit.  Although I may stray, my  still belongs to Coach!



Yay, and SL for you too[emoji179] congrats!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new Quilted Mini Mac in Taupe with light gold hardware. [emoji173]


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> My new Quilted Mini Mac in Taupe with light gold hardware. [emoji173]
> 
> View attachment 3565100



This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> This is gorgeous!!!



Thanks!! [emoji3]. Loving it too!


----------



## skirtl

I got rid of all my "starter designer" bags this year (Coach, D&B, MK), sold them all, and just kept my straight up dirt cheap stuff (like $10/20 Target bags)-- excluding one (cheapish) Coach bag I got years ago. It's a convertible satchel. 

I just decided I didn't want a bunch of bags sitting around anymore unused, and that I realistically couldn't use 30-40+ bags sitting in my closet. 

I'm lusting over a LV mon monogram, but odds are, that will never be in my budget. That would be enough to tempt me to clean out every bag I've got left and just have the one LV bag. I'm not overly into LV or bags that have the brand logo all over them, I just love the Speedy size/shape and the monogram. And the leather that lasts for years and years.


----------



## HesitantShopper

gemidevi said:


> Xmas gift from Hubby! But Coach's are still my go-to bags!



very nice! Hubby did good lol.


----------



## BeachBagGal

My MBMJ Classic Cara and MBMJ Alice in Wonderland pouch. Love the pebbled leather on both and all the details on the pouch! [emoji3]


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> My new Quilted Mini Mac in Taupe with light gold hardware. [emoji173]
> 
> View attachment 3565100


BBG, what brand is a Mini Mac?  im just looking at this bag again in admiration.


----------



## Iamminda

BeachBagGal said:


> My MBMJ Classic Cara and MBMJ Alice in Wonderland pouch. Love the pebbled leather on both and all the details on the pouch! [emoji3]
> View attachment 3635509
> 
> View attachment 3635510
> 
> View attachment 3635511
> 
> View attachment 3635512



Congrats on these wonderful pieces!  Enjoy!


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> My MBMJ Classic Cara and MBMJ Alice in Wonderland pouch. Love the pebbled leather on both and all the details on the pouch! [emoji3]
> View attachment 3635509
> 
> View attachment 3635510
> 
> View attachment 3635511
> 
> View attachment 3635512



These are lovely pieces. I'm loving the leather!  The Alice pouch is particularly sweet.


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> BBG, what brand is a Mini Mac?  im just looking at this bag again in admiration.


I'm not BBG, but I believe it is Rebecca Minkoff.


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> I'm not BBG, but I believe it is Rebecca Minkoff.



Thank you, whateve!


----------



## BeachBagGal

musiclover said:


> BBG, what brand is a Mini Mac?  im just looking at this bag again in admiration.



Rebecca Minkoff. One of her classic style bags. [emoji3]


----------



## musiclover

BeachBagGal said:


> Rebecca Minkoff. One of her classic style bags. [emoji3]


Thank you!  I see I have much reading to do!


----------



## pruetjx

musiclover said:


> BBG, what brand is a Mini Mac?  im just looking at this bag again in admiration.


 Thanks for asking - I was wondering the same thing myself.  Its a beauty!


----------



## iNeedCoffee

My husband brought this back from Italy. The brand is Cuoieira Fiorentina. It's super soft and squishy...and huge!! They seem to be a Coach-level priced bag. I LOVE this..and it's the first bag I've gotten in a year.


----------



## yellowbernie

iNeedCoffee said:


> My husband brought this back from Italy. The brand is Cuoieira Fiorentina. It's super soft and squishy...and huge!! They seem to be a Coach-level priced bag. I LOVE this..and it's the first bag I've gotten in a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645239
> View attachment 3645240


Very pretty bag, which is the true color?  One picture looks kinda greenish and the other looks blue.


----------



## iNeedCoffee

yellowbernie said:


> Very pretty bag, which is the true color?  One picture looks kinda greenish and the other looks blue.



The 2nd picture is more accurate. It reminds me of a cross between the cornflower blue of the Mercer and the Periwinkle of the first gen Swaggers.


----------



## carterazo

iNeedCoffee said:


> My husband brought this back from Italy. The brand is Cuoieira Fiorentina. It's super soft and squishy...and huge!! They seem to be a Coach-level priced bag. I LOVE this..and it's the first bag I've gotten in a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645239
> View attachment 3645240


Very pretty!


----------



## shengnes

iNeedCoffee said:


> My husband brought this back from Italy. The brand is Cuoieira Fiorentina. It's super soft and squishy...and huge!! They seem to be a Coach-level priced bag. I LOVE this..and it's the first bag I've gotten in a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645239
> View attachment 3645240


That is so pretty!


----------



## carterazo

Cole Haan Genevieve Triangle tote in sand [emoji7]


----------



## goodbyeblues

Found this beautiful, gently used Lauren by Ralph Lauren hobo on eBay! I've never owned this brand before, but I'm really loving the leather, hardware, and practical yet elegant design. It works as a hobo, shoulder or crossbody bag and looks good all 3 ways.


----------



## whateve

goodbyeblues said:


> Found this beautiful, gently used Lauren by Ralph Lauren hobo on eBay! I've never owned this brand before, but I'm really loving the leather, hardware, and practical yet elegant design. It works as a hobo, shoulder or crossbody bag and looks good all 3 ways.


I love that color!


----------



## Iamminda

goodbyeblues said:


> Found this beautiful, gently used Lauren by Ralph Lauren hobo on eBay! I've never owned this brand before, but I'm really loving the leather, hardware, and practical yet elegant design. It works as a hobo, shoulder or crossbody bag and looks good all 3 ways.


Beautiful color!!  Enjoy!


----------



## goodbyeblues

whateve said:


> I love that color!


Thank you! I'm obsessed with fuchsia lately so I fell in love with the color!


Iamminda said:


> Beautiful color!!  Enjoy!


I definitely will! I've been wearing lots of color ever since the weather got warmer here.


----------



## aundria17

fendi mini wave peekaboo


----------



## Sarah03

I was bad, but it was worth it. This is the LV Alma BB in Noir with Hot Pink accents [emoji2]



I added Rexy to this little cutie


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> I was bad, but it was worth it. This is the LV Alma BB in Noir with Hot Pink accents [emoji2]
> View attachment 3688584
> View attachment 3688585
> 
> I added Rexy to this little cutie
> View attachment 3688586


Adorable!!! It was a good time to be bad, that's really cute.


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> Adorable!!! It was a good time to be bad, that's really cute.



Thank you! I saw this color combo and watched a couple YouTube videos just "for fun." I knew I had to buy it! I called LV and put it on hold and the rest is history [emoji23]


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> I was bad, but it was worth it. This is the LV Alma BB in Noir with Hot Pink accents [emoji2]
> View attachment 3688584
> View attachment 3688585
> 
> I added Rexy to this little cutie
> View attachment 3688586


Rexy is right at home on this little beauty!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I was bad, but it was worth it. This is the LV Alma BB in Noir with Hot Pink accents [emoji2]
> View attachment 3688584
> View attachment 3688585
> 
> I added Rexy to this little cutie
> View attachment 3688586



That's really cute with the pops of pink - fun!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sarah03 said:


> I was bad, but it was worth it. This is the LV Alma BB in Noir with Hot Pink accents [emoji2]
> View attachment 3688584
> View attachment 3688585
> 
> I added Rexy to this little cutie
> View attachment 3688586


Your bag is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> Rexy is right at home on this little beauty!  Congrats and enjoy!


Thank you! I am definitely enjoying this one. 


BeachBagGal said:


> That's really cute with the pops of pink - fun!


Thank you! 


Johnpauliegal said:


> Your bag is absolutely stunning!!


Thank you!


----------



## MKB0925

My new to me MK Julia Hobo in Acorn. Got her for a steal on eBay. She is a great size..


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> My new to me MK Julia Hobo in Acorn. Got her for a steal on eBay. She is a great size..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689453


This looks like a great hobo.  Beautiful color!


----------



## goodbyeblues

MKB0925 said:


> My new to me MK Julia Hobo in Acorn. Got her for a steal on eBay. She is a great size..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689453


Looks like a wonderful color and leather!


----------



## aundria17

Saint Laurent mini Lou Lou


----------



## Goofydes

Dooney and Bourke Pirates of the Caribbean Bristol Satchel


----------



## Hobbsy

aundria17 said:


> View attachment 3725619
> View attachment 3725620
> 
> Saint Laurent mini Lou Lou


You have the best bag collection!!


----------



## K.E.W.

Well, technically this is not a purchase YET, but apparently this is MCM's latest Robbit Purse Charm and I'm head over heels in love with this!!  I'm ready to pull the trigger, but after buying the sale Olive Rogue yesterday, I'm trying to heed the advice I spouted out the other day about saving up for the forthcoming Coach releases....

It's $375 @ NM and no one else is selling it -- and since its brand new it won't be marked down for years, if ever...

Maybe I'll sleep on it and decide in the a.m....don't you hate these dilemmas??  

Feel free to opine on this amazing bundle of whimsy....my finger is on the trigger....yikes!!


----------



## K.E.W.

Sarah03 said:


> I was bad, but it was worth it. This is the LV Alma BB in Noir with Hot Pink accents [emoji2]
> View attachment 3688584
> View attachment 3688585
> 
> I added Rexy to this little cutie
> View attachment 3688586




Stunning!!  Congrats!  And Rexy is perfect here!!


----------



## RayKay

It was pouring rain earlier this week, AND I was fantasing about my next warm-water destination, which also all happened to coincide with an email from Kate Spade notifying me of a Pink Light Special on three different colourways in the Cedar Street Small Hayden (and one Maise colourway).

I have wanted the black Cedar Street Small Hayden for a while for bad weather days as well as to meet my want/need of a small structured black bag, and been stalking my local Winners for months (I have only ever found it there in Bright White, Lemonade/Crisp Linen, one of the pinky-nudes, and two of the blue colourblock versions) so was happy to pick it up from KS online at 1/2 price ($150 USD) as with exchange and shipping it ends up being about what I would pay for it here if it ever showed up at Winners. I also picked up the Crisp Linen version! Pictures from Google 








Remember what I said about warm water vacations? I hate taking a "good" bag on those trips as we are mostly diving and such and one is not necessary, plus I worry about them. But also like having _some_ sort of pretty looking bag for when we go out for dinner or something. I have looked at the KS Maise with seahorses for a while on auction sites, but could not quite pull the trigger as it would be strictly used in very limited amounts was it is not in colours I tend to wear ever; as cute as it is I was worried I would tire of it quickly. Tempting though, as I have a friend with the KS seahorse clutch and it is just absolutely darling. Instead I was looking in the regular KS sale section and found this still-tropical but more neutral and versatile Maise that I think will be just as happy wearing back home in spring/summer, or on rainy days as I would be on vacation (it is a coated/saffiano-style fabric so I won't need to stress about it too much!):




Now I am just waiting for them to get to me....!

I need to unsubscribe from both KS and Coach mailing lists, LOL.


----------



## RayKay

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3732926
> View attachment 3732927
> 
> 
> 
> Well, technically this is not a purchase YET, but apparently this is MCM's latest Robbit Purse Charm and I'm head over heels in love with this!!  I'm ready to pull the trigger, but after buying the sale Olive Rogue yesterday, I'm trying to heed the advice I spouted out the other day about saving up for the forthcoming Coach releases....
> 
> It's $375 @ NM and no one else is selling it -- and since its brand new it won't be marked down for years, if ever...
> 
> Maybe I'll sleep on it and decide in the a.m....don't you hate these dilemmas??
> 
> Feel free to opine on this amazing bundle of whimsy....my finger is on the trigger....yikes!!



I am not a bag charm person, but I still think that is _adorable_. Love the rollerskates and the earrings (and the fluffy pink tail!).


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3732926
> View attachment 3732927
> 
> 
> 
> Well, technically this is not a purchase YET, but apparently this is MCM's latest Robbit Purse Charm and I'm head over heels in love with this!!  I'm ready to pull the trigger, but after buying the sale Olive Rogue yesterday, I'm trying to heed the advice I spouted out the other day about saving up for the forthcoming Coach releases....
> 
> It's $375 @ NM and no one else is selling it -- and since its brand new it won't be marked down for years, if ever...
> 
> Maybe I'll sleep on it and decide in the a.m....don't you hate these dilemmas??
> 
> Feel free to opine on this amazing bundle of whimsy....my finger is on the trigger....yikes!!


I think she is adorable! Myself, I couldn't/wouldn't spend  $375 on a charm...but that's me.


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3732926
> View attachment 3732927
> 
> 
> 
> Well, technically this is not a purchase YET, but apparently this is MCM's latest Robbit Purse Charm and I'm head over heels in love with this!!  I'm ready to pull the trigger, but after buying the sale Olive Rogue yesterday, I'm trying to heed the advice I spouted out the other day about saving up for the forthcoming Coach releases....
> 
> It's $375 @ NM and no one else is selling it -- and since its brand new it won't be marked down for years, if ever...
> 
> Maybe I'll sleep on it and decide in the a.m....don't you hate these dilemmas??
> 
> Feel free to opine on this amazing bundle of whimsy....my finger is on the trigger....yikes!!


This is the cutest thing ever from head to toe so to speak.  If my memory serves me right, was it you who have been obsessing over another cute MCM charm for like 6 months now?  Anyways, it is a lot to spend on a charm but we all splurge on this or that.  So maybe if it goes on sale (4th of July sale perhaps)?  Or can you open a NM account/credit card and get a (small) discount?  Will you actually use it on your bags (size wise works on your bags?) or will you just be staring at it and petting it?  It's hard to tell from the picture if it is user friendly and can be easily attached to all bags.  It may be worth it if you can actually use it a lot on many bags.  GL deciding and let us know.


----------



## Iamminda

RayKay said:


> It was pouring rain earlier this week, AND I was fantasing about my next warm-water destination, which also all happened to coincide with an email from Kate Spade notifying me of a Pink Light Special on three different colourways in the Cedar Street Small Hayden (and one Maise colourway).
> 
> I have wanted the black Cedar Street Small Hayden for a while for bad weather days as well as to meet my want/need of a small structured black bag, and been stalking my local Winners for months (I have only ever found it there in Bright White, Lemonade/Crisp Linen, one of the pinky-nudes, and two of the blue colourblock versions) so was happy to pick it up from KS online at 1/2 price ($150 USD) as with exchange and shipping it ends up being about what I would pay for it here if it ever showed up at Winners. I also picked up the Crisp Linen version! Pictures from Google
> 
> View attachment 3733192
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3733195
> 
> 
> Remember what I said about warm water vacations? I hate taking a "good" bag on those trips as we are mostly diving and such and one is not necessary, plus I worry about them. But also like having _some_ sort of pretty looking bag for when we go out for dinner or something. I have looked at the KS Maise with seahorses for a while on auction sites, but could not quite pull the trigger as it would be strictly used in very limited amounts was it is not in colours I tend to wear ever; as cute as it is I was worried I would tire of it quickly. Tempting though, as I have a friend with the KS seahorse clutch and it is just absolutely darling. Instead I was looking in the regular KS sale section and found this still-tropical but more neutral and versatile Maise that I think will be just as happy wearing back home in spring/summer, or on rainy days as I would be on vacation (it is a coated/saffiano-style fabric so I won't need to stress about it too much!):
> 
> View attachment 3733193
> 
> 
> Now I am just waiting for them to get to me....!
> 
> I need to unsubscribe from both KS and Coach mailing lists, LOL.


Very cute!  Enjoy!


----------



## K.E.W.

RayKay said:


> I am not a bag charm person, but I still think that is _adorable_. Love the rollerskates and the earrings (and the fluffy pink tail!).





Hobbsy said:


> I think she is adorable! Myself, I couldn't/wouldn't spend  $375 on a charm...but that's me.





Iamminda said:


> This is the cutest thing ever from head to toe so to speak.  If my memory serves me right, was it you who have been obsessing over another cute MCM charm for like 6 months now?  Anyways, it is a lot to spend on a charm but we all splurge on this or that.  So maybe if it goes on sale (4th of July sale perhaps)?  Or can you open a NM account/credit card and get a (small) discount?  Will you actually use it on your bags (size wise works on your bags?) or will you just be staring at it and petting it?  It's hard to tell from the picture if it is user friendly and can be easily attached to all bags.  It may be worth it if you can actually use it a lot on many bags.  GL deciding and let us know.




Thx all for your opinions!!

Iamminda, I appreciate your thoughtful and detailed reply, as always!  You are correct that I've posted one of the other bunny MCM charms in the past (I took that pic from IRL at the store) -- I LOVE all the MCM Robbit (Bunny) charms, and I posted this in a weak moment upon viewing this brand new roller skate version.  I think it was a cry for help (or intervention) from you guys, but deep down i knew I wasn't actually going to purchase it, because as you guys may have noticed, when we're REALLY determined to splurge, we don't run it by anyone first, know what I mean?  

But seriously, it's strange to me how one minute I can be a disciplined voice of reason, and within an hour go "looking for trouble"...probably you guys can relate to that too.

NM does have one of the other cute bunny charms marked down from $385 to $218, but my heart isnt 100% into that one.  So maybe I've reclaimed a tiny bit of my voice of reason again, haha.

The wallet is safe for NOW (even if the obsession remains)!


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> Thx all for your opinions!!
> 
> Iamminda, I appreciate your thoughtful and detailed reply, as always!  You are correct that I've posted one of the other bunny MCM charms in the past (I took that pic from IRL at the store) -- I LOVE all the MCM Robbit (Bunny) charms, and I posted this in a weak moment upon viewing this brand new roller skate version.  I think it was a cry for help (or intervention) from you guys, but deep down i knew I wasn't actually going to purchase it, because as you guys may have noticed, when we're REALLY determined to splurge, we don't run it by anyone first, know what I mean?
> 
> But seriously, it's strange to me how one minute I can be a disciplined voice of reason, and within an hour go "looking for trouble"...probably you guys can relate to that too.
> 
> NM does have one of the other cute bunny charms marked down from $385 to $218, but my heart isnt 100% into that one.  So maybe I've reclaimed a tiny bit of my voice of reason again, haha.
> 
> The wallet is safe for NOW (even if the obsession remains)!


You brought up an excellent point -- we don't usually run things by our fellow TPFers when we are dead set on getting something!   We go all through this here -- disciplined one minute, then go hog-wild crazy the next.   Yep, TPF provides both plenty of enabling and plenty of talking you down from a (purse) ledge, lol.  Glad to hear your wallet is safe for now


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Thx all for your opinions!!
> 
> Iamminda, I appreciate your thoughtful and detailed reply, as always!  You are correct that I've posted one of the other bunny MCM charms in the past (I took that pic from IRL at the store) -- I LOVE all the MCM Robbit (Bunny) charms, and I posted this in a weak moment upon viewing this brand new roller skate version.  I think it was a cry for help (or intervention) from you guys, but deep down i knew I wasn't actually going to purchase it, because as you guys may have noticed, when we're REALLY determined to splurge, we don't run it by anyone first, know what I mean?
> 
> But seriously, it's strange to me how one minute I can be a disciplined voice of reason, and within an hour go "looking for trouble"...probably you guys can relate to that too.
> 
> NM does have one of the other cute bunny charms marked down from $385 to $218, but my heart isnt 100% into that one.  So maybe I've reclaimed a tiny bit of my voice of reason again, haha.
> 
> The wallet is safe for NOW (even if the obsession remains)!


Is your birthday coming up?![emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> You brought up an excellent point -- we don't usually run things by our fellow TPFers when we are dead set on getting something!   We go all through this here -- disciplined one minute, then go hog-wild crazy the next.   Yep, TPF provides both plenty of enabling and plenty of talking you down from a (purse) ledge, lol.  Glad to hear your wallet is safe for now



Yeah, thx for the support.  I DO appreciate this website -- seems most of us can relate to each others' purse issues, even if ours are not the same ones.  In the Non-TPF world, many of our loved ones just don't "get" it!  Then again, I woukd die of boredom looking at a Golfing Supplies or Fly Fishing website!


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Is your birthday coming up?![emoji6][emoji6]




My birthday was last month.  Even though new Coach products were not part of it, I did well (money, gift certs) so I cannot complain.  And hubby also drove me to an outlet mall (1 1/2 hr drive each way), but as I posted on here last month, that outlet was a bigger loser than Aubergine!  It was around the new Mickey release time, but I wasn't there for that reason.  Hardly any Deletes there and the mall itself has too many actual Regular Retail stores rather than authentic discounted ones.  

Meanwhile, I can celebrate that yesterday I received an $85 adjustment for the two new clutch wristlets AND soon I should have my new "under $400 Olive Rogue"....

You own an olive Rogue, correct?


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> My birthday was last month.  Even though new Coach products were not part of it, I did well (money, gift certs) so I cannot complain.  And hubby also drove me to an outlet mall (1 1/2 hr drive each way), but as I posted on here last month, that outlet was a bigger loser than Aubergine!  It was around the new Mickey release time, but I wasn't there for that reason.  Hardly any Deletes there and the mall itself has too many actual Regular Retail stores rather than authentic discounted ones.
> 
> Meanwhile, I can celebrate that yesterday I received an $85 adjustment for the two new clutch wristlets AND soon I should have my new "under $400 Olive Rogue"....[emoji106]
> 
> You own an olive Rogue, correct?


With your PA, that brings Miss Pretty Bear down to 2 something......order her up. Lamminda is right, if you really like her, get her. She is adorable and basically just became $85 cheaper! I do have an olive rogue. It was my MTO, she is glove tanned leather with snakey handles. I love the bag, but actually think I like the one you're getting better.


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> With your PA, that brings Miss Pretty Bear down to 2 something......order her up. Lamminda is right, if you really like her, get her. She is adorable and basically just became $85 cheaper! I do have an olive rogue. It was my MTO, she is glove tanned leather with snakey handles. I love the bag, but actually think I like the one you're getting better.



Aw, I'm sorry you feel that way about your MTO...did you lose enthusiasm over her recently?  I recall now, you saw a photo of her already assembled (by Stuart?) and really wanted her...has something changed?


----------



## K.E.W.

K.E.W. said:


> Aw, I'm sorry you feel that way about your MTO...did you lose enthusiasm over her recently?  I recall now, you saw a photo of her already assembled (by Stuart?) and really wanted her...has something changed?




Is she a 36?

Haha, it sounds like we're discussing a woman's measurements!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Is she a 36?
> 
> Haha, it sounds like we're discussing a woman's measurements! [emoji38]


No, regular size. Oh, I still love her, the color is right up my alley. I think I just really like the contrast of the black with the green. But no worries, little Miss Green isn't going anywhere.


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> No, regular size. Oh, I still love her, the color is right up my alley. I think I just really like the contrast of the black with the green. But no worries, little Miss Green isn't going anywhere.



Do you like the contrast of the blue interior too?


----------



## K.E.W.

K.E.W. said:


> Do you like the contrast of the blue interior too?




Hehe, I like that you name your bags!  Did you name them all?  

Over the years, we've named all of our cars -- people get a kick out if it...usually children do that.


----------



## RayKay

I found this cute little Fossil saddle bag on clearance at Winners. I am undecided if I will keep her or give her to my sister (I have two Coach saddles on the way already!), but I did not want to leave her behind.


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Do you like the contrast of the blue interior too?


Yes, I love the blue! Trying to think if they all have names......[emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## SEWDimples

I wanted to add some color to my spring/summer wardrobe, but did not want to spend a lot of money, so I picked up 2 Michael Kors bags at the outlet.
Ciara in Blossom ($135) and Bedford ($102) in Pearl Grey. I'm happy with the new additions to my collection.
My Coach collection contains a lot of fall/winter colors.


----------



## RayKay

SEWDimples said:


> I wanted to add some color to my spring/summer wardrobe, but did not want to spend a lot of money, so I picked up 2 Michael Kors bags at the outlet.
> Ciara in Blossom ($135) and Bedford ($102) in Pearl Grey. I'm happy with the new additions to my collection.
> My Coach collection contains a lot of fall/winter colors.
> View attachment 3735750
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735751



Great choices!

I have an MK Mercer Medium Duffel in Pearl Gray, and think it is a great neutral for this time of year!


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> I wanted to add some color to my spring/summer wardrobe, but did not want to spend a lot of money, so I picked up 2 Michael Kors bags at the outlet.
> Ciara in Blossom ($135) and Bedford ($102) in Pearl Grey. I'm happy with the new additions to my collection.
> My Coach collection contains a lot of fall/winter colors.
> View attachment 3735750
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735751



I really like that Bedford!


----------



## SEWDimples

RayKay said:


> Great choices!
> 
> I have an MK Mercer Medium Duffel in Pearl Gray, and think it is a great neutral for this time of year!


Thanks! I was thinking the same thing. I was drawn to this bag first.



BeachBagGal said:


> I really like that Bedford!


Thanks! It was hard to pass up at that price.


----------



## K.E.W.

BeachBagGal said:


> I really like that Bedford!




I'm loving that Bedford too!!  Not familiar with MK, but that seems sooo inexpensive!!  Is that a major sale?

I love the chain detail on the strap ... it's such a cute flap bag!

Do you have the dimensions? (I can look it up too).


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> I'm loving that Bedford too!!  Not familiar with MK, but that seems sooo inexpensive!!  Is that a major sale?
> 
> I love the chain detail on the strap ... it's such a cute flap bag!
> 
> Do you have the dimensions? (I can look it up too).


No dimensions unfortunately.


----------



## jade

I was getting annoyed with my black wallet in my black bags.  I have a colorful big wallet, but I realized that rarely left home.  

I decided to splurge on a new small wallet for daily use. 

I have been coveting Celine for years so I splurged on the Strap Medium Multifunction. I love the contrasting leather. Less excited about the silver hardware and made in Italy verbiage, but this wallet won me over with a supple leather interior and suede lined bill pocket. And it stays thin even with all my key cards.


----------



## faintlymacabre

jade said:


> I was getting annoyed with my black wallet in my black bags.  I have a colorful big wallet, but I realized that rarely left home.
> 
> I decided to splurge on a new small wallet for daily use.
> 
> I have been coveting Celine for years so I splurged on the Strap Medium Multifunction. I love the contrasting leather. Less excited about the silver hardware and made in Italy verbiage, but this wallet won me over with a supple leather interior and suede lined bill pocket. And it stays thin even with all my key cards.
> 
> View attachment 3737081
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737082



I love Celine's elegant minimalism.  Enjoy your new wallet!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## jade

faintlymacabre said:


> I love Celine's elegant minimalism.  Enjoy your new wallet!  It's gorgeous!



Thank you!  I am a minimalist (for my accessories) most of the time!  . Wallets are so hard to find!


----------



## K.E.W.

FINALLY, I got me my MCM Rabbit Charm directly from the MCM website!!  It was marked down from $385 to $270, PLUS another 20% off!  Should arrive early next week -- the Holiday will slow Snail Mail down to a comatose snail, for sure.

Not all charms were on sale, but I picked the most neutral one that was.  Is this cute OR WHAT?


----------



## RayKay

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3753078
> View attachment 3753079
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY, I got me my MCM Rabbit Charm directly from the MCM website!!  It was marked down from $385 to $270, PLUS another 20% off!  Should arrive early next week -- the Holiday will slow Snail Mail down to a comatose snail, for sure.
> 
> Not all charms were on sale, but I picked the most neutral one that was.  Is this cute OR WHAT?



Very cute!

Can't wait to see your "real life" photos!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3753078
> View attachment 3753079
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY, I got me my MCM Rabbit Charm directly from the MCM website!!  It was marked down from $385 to $270, PLUS another 20% off!  Should arrive early next week -- the Holiday will slow Snail Mail down to a comatose snail, for sure.
> 
> Not all charms were on sale, but I picked the most neutral one that was.  Is this cute OR WHAT?


Adorable!


----------



## K.E.W.

RayKay said:


> Very cute!
> 
> Can't wait to see your "real life" photos!



Oh, I'll be showing it on a bag!  Thx!


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Adorable!




You know I had to get it out of my system!


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3753078
> View attachment 3753079
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY, I got me my MCM Rabbit Charm directly from the MCM website!!  It was marked down from $385 to $270, PLUS another 20% off!  Should arrive early next week -- the Holiday will slow Snail Mail down to a comatose snail, for sure.
> 
> Not all charms were on sale, but I picked the most neutral one that was.  Is this cute OR WHAT?


This is so cute. I love the charms form MCM and Burberry.


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> You know I had to get it out of my system!


I don't blame you, she's cute! Can we see her on a bag?


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> I don't blame you, she's cute! Can we see her on a bag?




Of course, but she needs to arrive here first!


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3753078
> View attachment 3753079
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY, I got me my MCM Rabbit Charm directly from the MCM website!!  It was marked down from $385 to $270, PLUS another 20% off!  Should arrive early next week -- the Holiday will slow Snail Mail down to a comatose snail, for sure.
> 
> Not all charms were on sale, but I picked the most neutral one that was.  Is this cute OR WHAT?


Yeah, you got a MCM Rabbit!  So cute!   Can't wait to see it on your bags.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

I love COACH! And I love other brands, too--I also accessorize my Coach purses with Hermés Twillies and bag charms from Etsy.  It's just so fun to have a diverse collection and taste.  My non-Coach purchase was this LV Pochette Felicie in Damier Azur.  It can fit inside my Prince Street!


----------



## Suzanne B.

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3753078
> View attachment 3753079
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY, I got me my MCM Rabbit Charm directly from the MCM website!!  It was marked down from $385 to $270, PLUS another 20% off!  Should arrive early next week -- the Holiday will slow Snail Mail down to a comatose snail, for sure.
> 
> Not all charms were on sale, but I picked the most neutral one that was.  Is this cute OR WHAT?


That is frickin' adorable!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

K.E.W. said:


> View attachment 3732926
> View attachment 3732927
> 
> 
> 
> Well, technically this is not a purchase YET, but apparently this is MCM's latest Robbit Purse Charm and I'm head over heels in love with this!!  I'm ready to pull the trigger, but after buying the sale Olive Rogue yesterday, I'm trying to heed the advice I spouted out the other day about saving up for the forthcoming Coach releases....
> 
> It's $375 @ NM and no one else is selling it -- and since its brand new it won't be marked down for years, if ever...
> 
> Maybe I'll sleep on it and decide in the a.m....don't you hate these dilemmas??
> 
> Feel free to opine on this amazing bundle of whimsy....my finger is on the trigger....yikes!!



This is nothing short of adorable and I can imagine this little guy hanging on a Coach bag-- probably would look great on a Rogue!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

SEWDimples said:


> I wanted to add some color to my spring/summer wardrobe, but did not want to spend a lot of money, so I picked up 2 Michael Kors bags at the outlet.
> Ciara in Blossom ($135) and Bedford ($102) in Pearl Grey. I'm happy with the new additions to my collection.
> My Coach collection contains a lot of fall/winter colors.
> View attachment 3735750
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735751



Lovely bags! Pink and gray are cheerful colors for this season~


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> Yeah, you got a MCM Rabbit!  So cute!   Can't wait to see it on your bags.




Thx, can't wait to see it on my bags either!!

PS -- I know you're already familiar with my MCM Rabbit obsession!


----------



## K.E.W.

pearlsnjeans said:


> This is nothing short of adorable and I can imagine this little guy hanging on a Coach bag-- probably would look great on a Rogue!



Thx!

  You quoted one of my previous posts from several weeks ago, so the context is no longer valid.  I think Rabbit will look good on my Rogues, as I have one 36, one Tote and three Regulars -- I'm excluding the Olive since she's going back.

Actually, Rabbit will look nice on my four Rory Satchels too.  At 6 or 7 in. length, only a Large bag will work.

PS - My current post shows a pic of the all silver one that I'm getting -- not the pink fluffy girl.  She's from my original post.  I love her too, but the pink would make her harder to match.


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> This is so cute. I love the charms form MCM and Burberry.




Burberry's Bears are sweet too, but a tad too cutesy for my taste -- they're missing the MCM edginess, I think.


----------



## K.E.W.

Suzanne B. said:


> That is frickin' adorable!




Thx!  Can't wait till next week!


----------



## Hobbsy

Burberry Ashby tote ready for tomorrow.


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Burberry Ashby tote ready for tomorrow.
> View attachment 3753588




This is interesting!  Is it a current Burberry model?

I like the earth tone fabric color combined with blingy.  Are you going somewhere fun tomorrow?


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> This is interesting!  Is it a current Burberry model?
> 
> I like the earth tone fabric color combined with blingy.  Are you going somewhere fun tomorrow?


It is current. I think its called the exploded check? Nothing special tomorrow.


----------



## Teagaggle

Hobbsy said:


> Burberry Ashby tote ready for tomorrow.
> View attachment 3753588


Love this!  I've always wanted something Burberry but I'm a silver hardware person...
Enjoy it...its really nice!


----------



## Hobbsy

Teagaggle said:


> Love this!  I've always wanted something Burberry but I'm a silver hardware person...
> Enjoy it...its really nice!


Thank you, I love this bag. It's really kind of me, casual, a little bling, a little preppy....
I'm pretty sure a lot of the totes have silver hardware without the bling. [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Thank you, I love this bag. It's really kind of me, casual, a little bling, a little preppy....
> I'm pretty sure a lot of the totes have silver hardware without the bling. [emoji6][emoji6]




Do you purchase your non Coach bags from their individual websites or do you use the department stores?  I'm guessing whichever has some good sales going on?

It's so great when we "love" our bags, isn't it?


----------



## K.E.W.

pearlsnjeans said:


> I love COACH! And I love other brands, too--I also accessorize my Coach purses with Hermés Twillies and bag charms from Etsy.  It's just so fun to have a diverse collection and taste.  My non-Coach purchase was this LV Pochette Felicie in Damier Azur.  It can fit inside my Prince Street!
> 
> View attachment 3753311




What a BEAUTIFUL color combination, mixing in different designers!

One day I will own an LV  Damier Azur patterned SLG!  

Enjoy!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

K.E.W. said:


> Thx!
> 
> You quoted one of my previous posts from several weeks ago, so the context is no longer valid.  I think Rabbit will look good on my Rogues, as I have one 36, one Tote and three Regulars -- I'm excluding the Olive since she's going back.
> 
> Actually, Rabbit will look nice on my four Rory Satchels too.  At 6 or 7 in. length, only a Large bag will work.
> 
> PS - My current post shows a pic of the all silver one that I'm getting -- not the pink fluffy girl.  She's from my original post.  I love her too, but the pink would make her harder to match.



Oh!    I didn't realize it was an old post--but thanks for responding to it.  I tend to skim the forums and comment/reply on the entries that catch my eye.  I like fluffy things on my purses too, but I was inspired by the your badass-looking MCM Bunny to try something different.   I can probably hang a red Rexy on my black LV Vaneau to give a pop of color and cheeky rebellion. 



K.E.W. said:


> What a BEAUTIFUL color combination, mixing in different designers!
> 
> One day I will own an LV  Damier Azur patterned SLG!
> 
> Enjoy!



Thank you!  I tend to have an eclectic wardrobe and taste and mix high-end, mid-range, and "low-end" pieces together. 
You'll get your dream LV Damier Azure SLG, too!  I send off LV vibes your way~


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Do you purchase your non Coach bags from their individual websites or do you use the department stores?  I'm guessing whichever has some good sales going on?
> 
> It's so great when we "love" our bags, isn't it?


I bought this from Saks a few months ago, but there wasn't a sale going on.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Hobbsy

Going to be very, very hot tomorrow, ugh. This will help my attitude. [emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]


----------



## Iamminda

Hobbsy said:


> Going to be very, very hot tomorrow, ugh. This will help my attitude. [emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754464


Congrats on this beauty!   Love the pink version.  These are hard to find!!!  Your charm looks perfect on the bag.  Enjoy!


----------



## Hobbsy

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beauty!   Love the pink version.  These are hard to find!!!  Your charm looks perfect on the bag.  Enjoy!


Thanks lamminda! I love the pink. The charm is made by The Leather Prince. He does great work.


----------



## SEWDimples

Hobbsy said:


> Burberry Ashby tote ready for tomorrow.
> View attachment 3753588


Love it. So unique. Enjoy!



Hobbsy said:


> Going to be very, very hot tomorrow, ugh. This will help my attitude. [emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754464


I love this LV bag. The pop of pink is perfect. Enjoy!


----------



## Hobbsy

SEWDimples said:


> Love it. So unique. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> I love this LV bag. The pop of pink is perfect. Enjoy!


Thank you SEWDimples!

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> Going to be very, very hot tomorrow, ugh. This will help my attitude. [emoji56][emoji56][emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754464



LOVE this!!! Congrats!


----------



## yellowbernie

Just got this LV Bag charm to go on my  new Iena.


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> LOVE this!!! Congrats!


Thanks Sarah!!!

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## RayKay

I have mentioned a few times my general distaste for totes, especially open top ones! Yet, I understand the practicality. I just never "bit" though I have looked at sooooo many. This week I bought two!

I bought my first Longchamp Le Pliage (found at Winners at about 40% off retail) this week and LOVE it. Never got the hype over them until I realized how much you can truly fit in one! Yet it stays light. Would like a small tote now as well for when I am traveling. It is serving this week as my second bag for work, here it is yesterday with my Butterscotch Rogue.




But _but_ _*but*_ I was back at Winners today and I spotted this leather Vince Camuto on clearance for $55 CAD (around $45 USD). I know the brand does not get a lot of exposure for their bags around here but this really is a pretty bag. Winners originally had it at $149 (with a "compared" price of $250+) and I tried it on and LOVED it as it was so smushy aka not bulky or overwhelming under my arm and the perforations on front make it so light, too. I loved it so much that I totally did not care it was open on top. So I picked it up - it will strictly be a "going to meetings or court" type tote as I still don't want to walk around with an open tote most of the time - plus it is perforated - but it can hold a lot of file folders, my laptop, ipad, etc. Very happy at the price for a full leather tote!


----------



## Teagaggle

So, made a non Coach purchase today...felt like I cheated!  After major purges & selling this year, its my only non Coach bag...
Anyway, here it is, Marc Jacobs Bauletto satchel in maple. Snagged it today at Nordstrom Rack. 
What I liked was the size & the color combo,  particularly the black zip accents, silver hardware & front pocket. 
I haven't carried a bag in this style in a long time but I think it'll be a good round town lightweight bag.


----------



## Hobbsy

Teagaggle said:


> So, made a non Coach purchase today...felt like I cheated!  After major purges & selling this year, its my only non Coach bag...
> Anyway, here it is, Marc Jacobs Bauletto satchel in maple. Snagged it today at Nordstrom Rack.
> What I liked was the size & the color combo,  particularly the black zip accents, silver hardware & front pocket.
> I haven't carried a bag in this style in a long time but I think it'll be a good round town lightweight bag.
> View attachment 3763678


Love this bag!


----------



## RayKay

Teagaggle said:


> So, made a non Coach purchase today...felt like I cheated!  After major purges & selling this year, its my only non Coach bag...
> Anyway, here it is, Marc Jacobs Bauletto satchel in maple. Snagged it today at Nordstrom Rack.
> What I liked was the size & the color combo,  particularly the black zip accents, silver hardware & front pocket.
> I haven't carried a bag in this style in a long time but I think it'll be a good round town lightweight bag.
> View attachment 3763678



I love it! Colour is great and I always love this satchel style. There was a lot of new MJ wallets at my local Winners today but no bags...I will be watching!


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> So, made a non Coach purchase today...felt like I cheated!  After major purges & selling this year, its my only non Coach bag...
> Anyway, here it is, Marc Jacobs Bauletto satchel in maple. Snagged it today at Nordstrom Rack.
> What I liked was the size & the color combo,  particularly the black zip accents, silver hardware & front pocket.
> I haven't carried a bag in this style in a long time but I think it'll be a good round town lightweight bag.
> View attachment 3763678


Very nice choice. Love the color and silver hardware. Enjoy!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

My non-Coach purchase:





Hehehehe... I couldn't resist the LV x Koons bunny keychain.  I know the hardware colors don't match I wear both silver and gold jewelry together a lot.  My bag and I will clash together.  

My Prince Street is so spoiled~


----------



## Suzanne B.

RayKay said:


> I have mentioned a few times my general distaste for totes, especially open top ones! Yet, I understand the practicality. I just never "bit" though I have looked at sooooo many. This week I bought two!
> 
> I bought my first Longchamp Le Pliage (found at Winners at about 40% off retail) this week and LOVE it. Never got the hype over them until I realized how much you can truly fit in one! Yet it stays light. Would like a small tote now as well for when I am traveling. It is serving this week as my second bag for work, here it is yesterday with my Butterscotch Rogue.
> 
> View attachment 3763573
> 
> 
> But _but_ _*but*_ I was back at Winners today and I spotted this leather Vince Camuto on clearance for $55 CAD (around $45 USD). I know the brand does not get a lot of exposure for their bags around here but this really is a pretty bag. Winners originally had it at $149 (with a "compared" price of $250+) and I tried it on and LOVED it as it was so smushy aka not bulky or overwhelming under my arm and the perforations on front make it so light, too. I loved it so much that I totally did not care it was open on top. So I picked it up - it will strictly be a "going to meetings or court" type tote as I still don't want to walk around with an open tote most of the time - plus it is perforated - but it can hold a lot of file folders, my laptop, ipad, etc. Very happy at the price for a full leather tote!
> 
> View attachment 3763600
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763601


I'm also a recent convert to using a large tote. For a variety of reasons that I won't get into here, I needed something larger than my medium sized satchels. I bought the Tatum tote and loved it. I went a step further and bought a large Frye tote and I haven't looked back since then.


----------



## Hobbsy

Antigona ready to go.


----------



## RayKay

Hobbsy said:


> Antigona ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763833



Great colour!


----------



## Hobbsy

RayKay said:


> Great colour!


Thank you!


----------



## toujours*chic

Hobbsy said:


> Antigona ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763833


You have the best taste in accessories- love this!


----------



## K.E.W.

Suzanne B. said:


> I'm also a recent convert to using a large tote. For a variety of reasons that I won't get into here, I needed something larger than my medium sized satchels. I bought the Tatum tote and loved it. I went a step further and bought a large Frye tote and I haven't looked back since then.




Frye makes such beautiful leather!  You probably remember their boots?

Do you like Patricia Nash too?  Such beautiful colored leathers!


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> Love it. So unique. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> I love this LV bag. The pop of pink is perfect. Enjoy!




Leather Prince's cute charm does look nice on there!  I'm so used to seeing your Coach purses that it feels strange to see you post a different designer!


----------



## K.E.W.

Hobbsy said:


> Antigona ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763833




Wow, she's so elegant and totally neutral!

Enjoy!


----------



## keishapie1973

Hobbsy said:


> Antigona ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763833



I need a love button....


----------



## MKB0925

Teagaggle said:


> So, made a non Coach purchase today...felt like I cheated!  After major purges & selling this year, its my only non Coach bag...
> Anyway, here it is, Marc Jacobs Bauletto satchel in maple. Snagged it today at Nordstrom Rack.
> What I liked was the size & the color combo,  particularly the black zip accents, silver hardware & front pocket.
> I haven't carried a bag in this style in a long time but I think it'll be a good round town lightweight bag.
> View attachment 3763678


Beautiful bag...love the color!


----------



## MKB0925

Hobbsy said:


> Antigona ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763833



Gorgeous! Such a perfect neutral!


----------



## Hobbsy

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous! Such a perfect neutral!


 Thank you!


----------



## Suzanne B.

K.E.W. said:


> Frye makes such beautiful leather!  You probably remember their boots?
> 
> Do you like Patricia Nash too?  Such beautiful colored leathers!


Yep about the boots, though I don't own any. I had boots before hurricane Katrina, but I haven't replaced any of them all these years later. Why? Because it's dang near flip-flop weather here year 'round. I do have a pair of booties, but they never got pulled out of their box last winter. 

I do like Patricia Nash, but I've only owned her wallets......so far.


----------



## tlo

Hobbsy said:


> Antigona ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763833



That is gorgeous!!!  I was looking at the small just the other day~!


----------



## okdot

K.E.W. said:


> Frye makes such beautiful leather!  You probably remember their boots?
> 
> Do you like Patricia Nash too?  Such beautiful colored leathers!



Frye boots are insane. I have had a pair of their black combat boots for like 6 years now and they just get better with age. I rarely clean/condition them and the leather looks so good anyway. I changed the laces once and that's about it. The quality of Frye boots is unreal; I wish I loved more of their styles personally or I'd buy more of their boots.


----------



## Hobbsy

toujours*chic said:


> You have the best taste in accessories- love this!


That was sweet of you to say, thank you!


----------



## Hobbsy

K.E.W. said:


> Wow, she's so elegant and totally neutral!
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## Hobbsy

keishapie1973 said:


> I need a love button....


She's a honey. Thanks!


----------



## Hobbsy

tlo said:


> That is gorgeous!!!  I was looking at the small just the other day~!


Oh nice! Catch a sale? Saks has a big sale going on now, but I don't know what designers are excluded? What color you looking at?


----------



## tlo

Hobbsy said:


> Oh nice! Catch a sale? Saks has a big sale going on now, but I don't know what designers are excluded? What color you looking at?



I was at Saks looking at the nude pink which wasn't on sale.  But it's on my list.


----------



## Hobbsy

tlo said:


> I was at Saks looking at the nude pink which wasn't on sale.  But it's on my list.


The nude pink looks so pretty. Seems like it sells out quite fast?


----------



## tlo

I think it is too.  Looks like a creamy beige to me.  I think I may have to wait a while to find it on sale  LOL


----------



## Hobbsy

tlo said:


> I think it is too.  Looks like a creamy beige to me.  I think I may have to wait a while to find it on sale  LOL


I'm not sure they go on sale?!


----------



## tlo

Hobbsy said:


> I'm not sure they go on sale?!



I think you may be right and that would be my luck  LOL


----------



## SEWDimples

Yesterday, my MK Studio Mercer Leather Duffel in the color Oyster was delivered.


----------



## RayKay

SEWDimples said:


> Yesterday, my MK Studio Mercer Leather Duffel in the color Oyster was delivered.
> 
> View attachment 3770423



You already know Ibam a fan of this buy! Enjoy!


----------



## tlo

SEWDimples said:


> Yesterday, my MK Studio Mercer Leather Duffel in the color Oyster was delivered.
> 
> View attachment 3770423



It's gorgeous!!!!  Congratulations!!  This bag has tempted me.  I'm a sucker for satchels


----------



## SEWDimples

tlo said:


> It's gorgeous!!!!  Congratulations!!  This bag has tempted me.  I'm a sucker for satchels


Give it a try, especially now the price has been reduced.  MK.com has the color Cinder for $111.75.


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> Yesterday, my MK Studio Mercer Leather Duffel in the color Oyster was delivered.
> 
> View attachment 3770423




Congrats, enjoy!  Glad you got a good price...and I love those neutrals, as always!

I can't quite make out what size this is -- also the type of leather?  Just curious.


----------



## Suzanne B.

K.E.W. said:


> Congrats, enjoy!  Glad you got a good price...and I love those neutrals, as always!
> 
> I can't quite make out what size this is -- also the type of leather?  Just curious.


Just curious, surrrrreeee.......


----------



## K.E.W.

Suzanne B. said:


> Just curious, surrrrreeee.......




 

Actually, I was checking for my mail carrier's aunt's daughter, who is looking for a gift for her step daughter's first cousin's half sister!  So there!!  "Na na na na na"!

*mumbling -- nothing gets by these TPF smarta**es!!*


----------



## Suzanne B.

K.E.W. said:


> Actually, I was checking for my mail carrier's aunt's daughter, who is looking for a gift for her step daughter's first cousin's half sister!  So there!!  "Na na na na na"!
> 
> *mumbling -- nothing gets by these TPF smarta**es!!*


----------



## tlo

SEWDimples said:


> Give it a try, especially now the price has been reduced.  MK.com has the color Cinder for $111.75.



WOW!!  Great price!  Thanks for the info!!


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> Congrats, enjoy!  Glad you got a good price...and I love those neutrals, as always!
> 
> I can't quite make out what size this is -- also the type of leather?  Just curious.


On the MK.com site, the size is: 

11-1/2"W x 8-1/4"H x 6-3/4"D
It is described as refined textured pebble leather. It is not soft and squishy like Coach pebbled leather, but I like the classic style and the many color options. I want Admiral (blue) and Cement colors too and it hard to beat the price.


----------



## GA Peach

I wanted this bag so bad 10+ years ago but couldn't pay $975 + tax for a handbag.  Fast forward some years and pre-loved at hundreds of dollars less and she's finally mine!  Marc Jacobs Venetia.   The love didn't die..............


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> On the MK.com site, the size is:
> 
> 11-1/2"W x 8-1/4"H x 6-3/4"D
> It is described as refined textured pebble leather. It is not soft and squishy like Coach pebbled leather, but I like the classic style and the many color options. I want Admiral (blue) and Cement colors too and it hard to beat the price.



Thx!  You definitely can't beat THAT price!!

I'll be sure to pass the info on to my mail carrier!


----------



## Iamminda

GA Peach said:


> I wanted this bag so bad 10+ years ago but couldn't pay $975 + tax for a handbag.  Fast forward some years and pre-loved at hundreds of dollars less and she's finally mine!  Marc Jacobs Venetia.   The love didn't die..............
> View attachment 3774446


This is so pretty -- and what great condition!!


----------



## Blueberry.man




----------



## Bbyjill

I haven't purchased anything other than a coach since 2013. Starting to Branch out just a little but Coach will always have my heart. Michael Kors Brooklyn Large clutch crossbody. Two Lauren Ralph Lauren Debby drawstring.

View attachment 3787797
View attachment 3787798


----------



## whateve

Bbyjill said:


> I haven't purchased anything other than a coach since 2013. Starting to Branch out just a little but Coach will always have my heart. Michael Kors Brooklyn Large clutch crossbody. Two Lauren Ralph Lauren Debby drawstring.
> View attachment 3787796
> View attachment 3787797
> View attachment 3787798


I like those Laurens. I've been tempted many times by that brand but have never bought.


----------



## Chiichan

I got this bag at TJ maxx on Sunday. They had it on sale for $799 but since they thought it was missing the long strap (which I didn't mind as I think it looks weird on this purse) they did a final sale of $599 plus I had a combination of coupons and reward credits and got it for a nice $389. My new toy the MCM Milla. It's a great bag. I think it's kin to the Rogue 36 in size. And it's about a pound lighter empty. The best part... the strap was in the dust bag [emoji1]




I had never given MCM a thought. I saw the backpacks around but I never felt I'd wanted one. But when I saw this the first time in Bloomies I really like the design and the fact it's not covered in that logo print.


----------



## LL777

Chiichan said:


> I got this bag at TJ maxx on Sunday. They had it on sale for $799 but since they thought it was missing the long strap (which I didn't mind as I think it looks weird on this purse) they did a final sale of $599 plus I had a combination of coupons and reward credits and got it for a nice $389. My new toy the MCM Milla. It's a great bag. I think it's kin to the Rogue 36 in size. And it's about a pound lighter empty. The best part... the strap was in the dust bag [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3790282
> 
> 
> I had never given MCM a thought. I saw the backpacks around but I never felt I'd wanted one. But when I saw this the first time in Bloomies I really like the design and the fact it's not covered in that logo print.


Gorgeous bag!!! Very elegant! Congrats!


----------



## RayKay

Chiichan said:


> I got this bag at TJ maxx on Sunday. They had it on sale for $799 but since they thought it was missing the long strap (which I didn't mind as I think it looks weird on this purse) they did a final sale of $599 plus I had a combination of coupons and reward credits and got it for a nice $389. My new toy the MCM Milla. It's a great bag. I think it's kin to the Rogue 36 in size. And it's about a pound lighter empty. The best part... the strap was in the dust bag [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3790282
> 
> 
> I had never given MCM a thought. I saw the backpacks around but I never felt I'd wanted one. But when I saw this the first time in Bloomies I really like the design and the fact it's not covered in that logo print.



Great find, and love that you found the strap, ha ha!


----------



## Iamminda

Chiichan said:


> I got this bag at TJ maxx on Sunday. They had it on sale for $799 but since they thought it was missing the long strap (which I didn't mind as I think it looks weird on this purse) they did a final sale of $599 plus I had a combination of coupons and reward credits and got it for a nice $389. My new toy the MCM Milla. It's a great bag. I think it's kin to the Rogue 36 in size. And it's about a pound lighter empty. The best part... the strap was in the dust bag [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3790282
> 
> 
> I had never given MCM a thought. I saw the backpacks around but I never felt I'd wanted one. But when I saw this the first time in Bloomies I really like the design and the fact it's not covered in that logo print.


Congrats on this beauty!   I have only seen the tan MCM logo stuff before and have not seen much of their other stuff --  very nice.  Enjoy!


----------



## Chiichan

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beauty!   I have only seen the tan MCM logo stuff before and have not seen much of their other stuff --  very nice.  Enjoy!





RayKay said:


> Great find, and love that you found the strap, ha ha!





LL777 said:


> Gorgeous bag!!! Very elegant! Congrats!



Thank you! I keep saying I'm supposed to be on ban island but I somehow manage to find my way off it haha! I need to be on like Purses Anonymous or something [emoji85]‍♀️


----------



## coach943

Massaccesi Calista in plum pebbled leather and Penelope in purple pebbled leather.


----------



## RayKay

This was delivered to me at work today! 

Took at lot of webpage refreshing to snag this bag:




Next to the Rogue 25 I carried today:




Confession - I have one in Reverse Monogram coming tomorrow (also result of much webpage refreshing). If that one looks great it might be difficult to choose.


----------



## Iamminda

RayKay said:


> This was delivered to me at work today!
> 
> Took at lot of webpage refreshing to snag this bag:
> 
> View attachment 3791570
> 
> 
> Next to the Rogue 25 I carried today:
> 
> View attachment 3791569
> 
> 
> Confession - I have one in Reverse Monogram coming tomorrow (also result of much webpage refreshing). If that one looks great it might be difficult to choose.


Congrats on this hard to get bag -- I really like it (just as much as the RM PM -- lucky you!).  Enjoy!


----------



## Chiichan

RayKay said:


> This was delivered to me at work today!
> 
> Took at lot of webpage refreshing to snag this bag:
> 
> View attachment 3791570
> 
> 
> Next to the Rogue 25 I carried today:
> 
> View attachment 3791569
> 
> 
> Confession - I have one in Reverse Monogram coming tomorrow (also result of much webpage refreshing). If that one looks great it might be difficult to choose.



Twins!!!!! Wow and the reverse as well! Lucky you! Will you keep both? They're both great and very functional


----------



## RayKay

Chiichan said:


> Twins!!!!! Wow and the reverse as well! Lucky you! Will you keep both? They're both great and very functional



I was planning to only keep one, but if the Reverse is in great condition (and who knows, it seems to be hit or miss)  well, I don't know! I am terrible when it comes to multiples, as I DO tend to collect multiples.

At the cost (especially in Canadian!) it is hard to justify having two of them, even if useful and even if they might compliment different outfits or seasons. Then again, I expect them to be the kind of light bag I can carry even a few decades from now, lol, so that helps justify it. I just got that Iena MM, but my sister has said she would buy it off me for full price (not sure why, as she can order her own, but she likes it and is impatient I guess) so that would lessen the ding a _bit_ if I did want to keep both. 

I do like the Iena MM a lot, but I also have two other totes that sort of "duplicate" its purpose (my Longchamp LePliage and my wonderful smushy Vince Camuto Tote - which turns out to have been an awesome $55 CAD spent....yay for Clearance). My LePliage can work for a weatherproof travel/flight tote just fine and it is actually one of my top favourite bags. I don't know....first world problems and decisions. I will see how I feel tomorrow I suppose!

Oh, since I am adding non-Coach purchases, I forgot to add this little leather card holder I got last week on clearance. It's not very fancy, and I don't normally go for pink and baby blue but I thought it was kind of different from the usual card holders and fun (the colour pattern is different on each side) and I thought would make it easier to find in bags. I think the brand is Derek Alexander? I am not sure, found it at The Bay. It would work perfect in the Pochette Metis to save some space...


----------



## MDT

Picked up an MK Rivington tote today for $139 (50% off). I don't think I've seen anyone reveal it on tPF and I assume it's not selling so well since all colors were discounted, including black, but I love the look of it! I already have a small MK Mercer in the same shade of yellow, but I LOVE THIS YELLOW!


----------



## RayKay

MDT said:


> Picked up an MK Rivington tote today for $139 (50% off). I don't think I've seen anyone reveal it on tPF and I assume it's not selling so well since all colors were discounted, including black, but I love the look of it! I already have a small MK Mercer in the same shade of yellow, but I LOVE THIS YELLOW!
> 
> View attachment 3791800



What a cheery colour! I had eyed those Rivington totes up on the MK Canada site (also on sale).


----------



## MDT

RayKay said:


> What a cheery colour! I had eyed those Rivington totes up on the MK Canada site (also on sale).



Thanks! I definitely recommend it! A lot of organization and it's not too huge. I also like how the MK branding is more understated. The one side has the normal Michael Kors lettering, but the other is a turncock which secures a large outer pocket. You'd never even know it was MK unless you looked really close.


----------



## MDT

GA Peach said:


> I wanted this bag so bad 10+ years ago but couldn't pay $975 + tax for a handbag.  Fast forward some years and pre-loved at hundreds of dollars less and she's finally mine!  Marc Jacobs Venetia.   The love didn't die..............
> View attachment 3774446



That color - I can see why you were in love with it!! Looks like a really cool bag!


----------



## faintlymacabre

RayKay said:


> This was delivered to me at work today!
> 
> Took at lot of webpage refreshing to snag this bag:
> 
> View attachment 3791570
> 
> 
> Next to the Rogue 25 I carried today:
> 
> View attachment 3791569
> 
> 
> Confession - I have one in Reverse Monogram coming tomorrow (also result of much webpage refreshing). If that one looks great it might be difficult to choose.


Wow, you are on a roll!! Congrats! I'm curious to find out which pattern you prefer when you have both in hand. Mine is the regular, but I've been tempted by the reverse on occasion!


----------



## RayKay

faintlymacabre said:


> Wow, you are on a roll!! Congrats! I'm curious to find out which pattern you prefer when you have both in hand. Mine is the regular, but I've been tempted by the reverse on occasion!



I will definitely update with my impressions of them side by side.


----------



## SEWDimples

coach943 said:


> Massaccesi Calista in plum pebbled leather and Penelope in purple pebbled leather.
> View attachment 3791467
> 
> View attachment 3791468


Congrats! Love this bag. I want to order a Calista and Sabrina bag. Enjoy!


----------



## RayKay

Tagging @Chiichan since I said I would update. For others, I am basically reposting  the content here from the LV Clubhouse thread I just posted on to avoid retyping and re-uploading photos, so apologies to those who read both.

The Reverse I ordered arrived, I am going to take a _wild_ guess (lol) based on what follows that it is a return. 

It is perfect (to me in terms of stitching, glazing, alignment) EXCEPT for the one thing that I am sure some of you will see right off the bat. If not, or for those of you on small mobile devices, or without their reading glasses, I will give a close up further down. 

It is true what everyone says though, the colour of the Reverse is _so_ much nicer in person than it shows up in photos or video. It actually fits really well for me in terms of my off-work wardrobe and colouring. Putting the flaw aside for the moment, both are beautiful bags, and while the same style do really have a VERY different vibe to them in person that for me really does differentiate them. I don't have any other monogram, but in these smaller bags it actually works for me. I love DE, but I am not sure I would like its "business" or squarishness in the squared off PM (though I reserve right to change my mind hehe).























And in case you have not spotted it here is the flaw:






It almost looks like someone tried to colour in the bottom of the flower with a sharpie, except it is clearly UNDER the coating. I can't get a photo angle to show that but it definitely is. I am perplexed as to what it is. Some escaped dye? A squashed bug? A vengeful factory worker? Part of LV's plan to sometimes f&*^ with us all? It is a complete mystery.

I am trying to decide how I feel about it. I definitely NOTICE it, of course, and of course, duh, it is a flaw. But I am actually not sure how I feel about it - does it bother me, or do I just need to track down one of Coach's recent wallets and live with it like it is "supposed to be that way". I mean, I do like sharpies. I use them daily!

A couple of the Coach wallets I mention above, for reference:









I just don't know. I do actually love the Reverse. Flaw notwithstanding. But I could also buy a lot of other pretty bags or SLGs for $2400 (or you know, not spend it at all!).


----------



## LL777

RayKay said:


> Tagging @Chiichan since I said I would update. For others, I am basically reposting  the content here from the LV Clubhouse thread I just posted on to avoid retyping and re-uploading photos, so apologies to those who read both.
> 
> The Reverse I ordered arrived, I am going to take a _wild_ guess (lol) based on what follows that it is a return.
> 
> It is perfect (to me in terms of stitching, glazing, alignment) EXCEPT for the one thing that I am sure some of you will see right off the bat. If not, or for those of you on small mobile devices, or without their reading glasses, I will give a close up further down.
> 
> It is true what everyone says though, the colour of the Reverse is _so_ much nicer in person than it shows up in photos or video. It actually fits really well for me in terms of my off-work wardrobe and colouring. Putting the flaw aside for the moment, both are beautiful bags, and while the same style do really have a VERY different vibe to them in person that for me really does differentiate them. I don't have any other monogram, but in these smaller bags it actually works for me. I love DE, but I am not sure I would like its "business" or squarishness in the squared off PM (though I reserve right to change my mind hehe).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in case you have not spotted it here is the flaw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It almost looks like someone tried to colour in the bottom of the flower with a sharpie, except it is clearly UNDER the coating. I can't get a photo angle to show that but it definitely is. I am perplexed as to what it is. Some escaped dye? A squashed bug? A vengeful factory worker? Part of LV's plan to sometimes f&*^ with us all? It is a complete mystery.
> 
> I am trying to decide how I feel about it. I definitely NOTICE it, of course, and of course, duh, it is a flaw. But I am actually not sure how I feel about it - does it bother me, or do I just need to track down one of Coach's recent wallets and live with it like it is "supposed to be that way". I mean, I do like sharpies. I use them daily!
> 
> A couple of the Coach wallets I mention above, for reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't know. I do actually love the Reverse. Flaw notwithstanding. But I could also buy a lot of other pretty bags or SLGs for $2400 (or you know, not spend it at all!).


I'm sorry you received the bag with this flaw. When I received mine I noticed it had small black dots all over the flap, I was so upset but I took a small towel and rubbed the spots off and they desapeared. Or try alcohol and frangrance free baby wipes. If you like the bag, try to clean it up. If it doesn't go away oh can always return and repurchase. I love this bag, it's very functional


----------



## RayKay

LL777 said:


> I'm sorry you received the bag with this flaw. When I received mine I noticed it had small black dots all over the flap, I was so upset but I took a small towel and rubbed the spots off and they desapeared. Or try alcohol and frangrance free baby wipes. If you like the bag, try to clean it up. If it doesn't go away oh can always return and repurchase. I love this bag, it's very functional



Perhaps I will try baby wipes when I get home, thank you!

It does appear to be under the coating, though, so I am not sure it will work. Maybe yours spots were bits of glazing? I am glad yours came off, though.

I do love the bag. It seems perfect otherwise. To be quite honest, I am not sure the spot even actually bothers me, though I feel like it _should_ bother me more, if that makes sense. Like I said in the clubhouse, maybe I need to put it away for 20-30 years until my eyesight is failing and I can't even read the LV's on the mono canvas anyway.

I am not sure I could pick between the two which I like more when it comes to colour/pattern. I actually really like them both. They are just very different from each other in looks, though not function. Which was what I was worried about! If they are very functional though, I might be able to justify having two, just like I can talk myself into three Rogues, two Rogue Satchels...and so on.


----------



## faintlymacabre

RayKay said:


> Tagging @Chiichan since I said I would update. For others, I am basically reposting  the content here from the LV Clubhouse thread I just posted on to avoid retyping and re-uploading photos, so apologies to those who read both.
> 
> The Reverse I ordered arrived, I am going to take a _wild_ guess (lol) based on what follows that it is a return.
> 
> It is perfect (to me in terms of stitching, glazing, alignment) EXCEPT for the one thing that I am sure some of you will see right off the bat. If not, or for those of you on small mobile devices, or without their reading glasses, I will give a close up further down.
> 
> It is true what everyone says though, the colour of the Reverse is _so_ much nicer in person than it shows up in photos or video. It actually fits really well for me in terms of my off-work wardrobe and colouring. Putting the flaw aside for the moment, both are beautiful bags, and while the same style do really have a VERY different vibe to them in person that for me really does differentiate them. I don't have any other monogram, but in these smaller bags it actually works for me. I love DE, but I am not sure I would like its "business" or squarishness in the squared off PM (though I reserve right to change my mind hehe).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in case you have not spotted it here is the flaw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It almost looks like someone tried to colour in the bottom of the flower with a sharpie, except it is clearly UNDER the coating. I can't get a photo angle to show that but it definitely is. I am perplexed as to what it is. Some escaped dye? A squashed bug? A vengeful factory worker? Part of LV's plan to sometimes f&*^ with us all? It is a complete mystery.
> 
> I am trying to decide how I feel about it. I definitely NOTICE it, of course, and of course, duh, it is a flaw. But I am actually not sure how I feel about it - does it bother me, or do I just need to track down one of Coach's recent wallets and live with it like it is "supposed to be that way". I mean, I do like sharpies. I use them daily!
> 
> A couple of the Coach wallets I mention above, for reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't know. I do actually love the Reverse. Flaw notwithstanding. But I could also buy a lot of other pretty bags or SLGs for $2400 (or you know, not spend it at all!).



Jeez.  I feel like a lot of the complaints I see on that subforum are being WAY too picky, but a black mark on the front of the bag is something I wouldn't want.  Is it possible to talk to CS and see if they can perform an exchange for you, so that you're guaranteed a replacement bag without having to re-stalk the website?


----------



## RayKay

faintlymacabre said:


> Jeez.  I feel like a lot of the complaints I see on that subforum are being WAY too picky, but a black mark on the front of the bag is something I wouldn't want.  Is it possible to talk to CS and see if they can perform an exchange for you, so that you're guaranteed a replacement bag without having to re-stalk the website?



Good idea, I will send them an email or facebook message (so I can send a photo) and see. I know the Reverse PMs are particularly hard to come by so I won't hold my breath though!

Honestly....I am not sure it bothers me all that much when the bag is otherwise perfect. I feel like it _should _bother me, but it kind doesn't? It's sort of like a beauty mark...that I can cover up. Now you see me, now you don't.


----------



## whateve

RayKay said:


> Tagging @Chiichan since I said I would update. For others, I am basically reposting  the content here from the LV Clubhouse thread I just posted on to avoid retyping and re-uploading photos, so apologies to those who read both.
> 
> The Reverse I ordered arrived, I am going to take a _wild_ guess (lol) based on what follows that it is a return.
> 
> It is perfect (to me in terms of stitching, glazing, alignment) EXCEPT for the one thing that I am sure some of you will see right off the bat. If not, or for those of you on small mobile devices, or without their reading glasses, I will give a close up further down.
> 
> It is true what everyone says though, the colour of the Reverse is _so_ much nicer in person than it shows up in photos or video. It actually fits really well for me in terms of my off-work wardrobe and colouring. Putting the flaw aside for the moment, both are beautiful bags, and while the same style do really have a VERY different vibe to them in person that for me really does differentiate them. I don't have any other monogram, but in these smaller bags it actually works for me. I love DE, but I am not sure I would like its "business" or squarishness in the squared off PM (though I reserve right to change my mind hehe).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in case you have not spotted it here is the flaw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It almost looks like someone tried to colour in the bottom of the flower with a sharpie, except it is clearly UNDER the coating. I can't get a photo angle to show that but it definitely is. I am perplexed as to what it is. Some escaped dye? A squashed bug? A vengeful factory worker? Part of LV's plan to sometimes f&*^ with us all? It is a complete mystery.
> 
> I am trying to decide how I feel about it. I definitely NOTICE it, of course, and of course, duh, it is a flaw. But I am actually not sure how I feel about it - does it bother me, or do I just need to track down one of Coach's recent wallets and live with it like it is "supposed to be that way". I mean, I do like sharpies. I use them daily!
> 
> A couple of the Coach wallets I mention above, for reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't know. I do actually love the Reverse. Flaw notwithstanding. But I could also buy a lot of other pretty bags or SLGs for $2400 (or you know, not spend it at all!).


I hate that they scribbled on those wallets! I know it doesn't bother most people, but that is why I didn't get one! I don't think the spot is that noticeable but once you know it is there, you might not be able to stop seeing it.


----------



## Chiichan

RayKay said:


> Tagging @Chiichan since I said I would update. For others, I am basically reposting  the content here from the LV Clubhouse thread I just posted on to avoid retyping and re-uploading photos, so apologies to those who read both.
> 
> The Reverse I ordered arrived, I am going to take a _wild_ guess (lol) based on what follows that it is a return.
> 
> It is perfect (to me in terms of stitching, glazing, alignment) EXCEPT for the one thing that I am sure some of you will see right off the bat. If not, or for those of you on small mobile devices, or without their reading glasses, I will give a close up further down.
> 
> It is true what everyone says though, the colour of the Reverse is _so_ much nicer in person than it shows up in photos or video. It actually fits really well for me in terms of my off-work wardrobe and colouring. Putting the flaw aside for the moment, both are beautiful bags, and while the same style do really have a VERY different vibe to them in person that for me really does differentiate them. I don't have any other monogram, but in these smaller bags it actually works for me. I love DE, but I am not sure I would like its "business" or squarishness in the squared off PM (though I reserve right to change my mind hehe).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in case you have not spotted it here is the flaw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It almost looks like someone tried to colour in the bottom of the flower with a sharpie, except it is clearly UNDER the coating. I can't get a photo angle to show that but it definitely is. I am perplexed as to what it is. Some escaped dye? A squashed bug? A vengeful factory worker? Part of LV's plan to sometimes f&*^ with us all? It is a complete mystery.
> 
> I am trying to decide how I feel about it. I definitely NOTICE it, of course, and of course, duh, it is a flaw. But I am actually not sure how I feel about it - does it bother me, or do I just need to track down one of Coach's recent wallets and live with it like it is "supposed to be that way". I mean, I do like sharpies. I use them daily!
> 
> A couple of the Coach wallets I mention above, for reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't know. I do actually love the Reverse. Flaw notwithstanding. But I could also buy a lot of other pretty bags or SLGs for $2400 (or you know, not spend it at all!).



lol I didn't notice it until I saw that last close up pic. If t doesn't bother you they it should be fine? At least in a sea of reverse PMs, you will be able to find yours [emoji1]! I just wish it wasn't on the flap!


----------



## RayKay

Chiichan said:


> lol I didn't notice it until I saw that last close up pic. If t doesn't bother you they it should be fine? At least in a sea of reverse PMs, you will be able to find yours [emoji1]! I just wish it wasn't on the flap!



It does fit into the flower petal well, so that helps. Certainly it would have been even nicer on the back, or maybe on interior flap!

I am going to carry my Mono PM this weekend (already took it out after work for a drink on the patio!) and look at the Reverse again on Monday. I already have a feeling after enjoying the wear and functionality of the Mono, I will have a hard time returning the Reverse.


----------



## Bbyjill

whateve said:


> I like those Laurens. I've been tempted many times by that brand but have never bought.


I highly recommend it!   Some of the Lauren Ralph Lauren handbags don't look like very high-quality some of them to me look cheap. But some of them are absolutely stunning. The Debby drawstring are addictive. They're quite structured but I have used the yellow one for a week straight now and it's starting to become softer and more pliable and it's very lightweight. They look extremely expensive and I got both of these bags for under $100 each. They do retail for 200. I plan on getting several of the colors because they're just so effortless.


----------



## RayKay

Bbyjill said:


> I highly recommend it!   Some of the Lauren Ralph Lauren handbags don't look like very high-quality some of them to me look cheap. But some of them are absolutely stunning. The Debby drawstring are addictive. They're quite structured but I have used the yellow one for a week straight now and it's starting to become softer and more pliable and it's very lightweight. They look extremely expensive and I got both of these bags for under $100 each. They do retail for 200. I plan on getting several of the colors because they're just so effortless.



I was checking out a very pretty LRL tote the other day - smooth black leather exterior and smooth red leather interior. With a shoulder strap and handles. Not too big, not too small. Seemed well made, but a nice weight too.


----------



## Chiichan

RayKay said:


> It does fit into the flower petal well, so that helps. Certainly it would have been even nicer on the back, or maybe on interior flap!
> 
> I am going to carry my Mono PM this weekend (already took it out after work for a drink on the patio!) and look at the Reverse again on Monday. I already have a feeling after enjoying the wear and functionality of the Mono, I will have a hard time returning the Reverse.



I'm with you on that! The PM is hands down one of the best designs of LV. I've had mine for 2 years now and it's still love. Enjoy (both) of yours!


----------



## zjones

Hey, ladies and gents. Not sure if this is the right place for this, so feel free to move if it's not. Do any of you have thoughts or feelings on Ted Baker? I'm looking at picking up one of his cosmetic/wash bags and wasn't sure on quality for the price. This is the item I'm looking at:

http://www.tedbaker.com/us/Womens/G...nt-splash-small-wash-bag-Ivory/p/139406-IVORY


----------



## Hobbsy

zjones said:


> Hey, ladies and gents. Not sure if this is the right place for this, so feel free to move if it's not. Do any of you have thoughts or feelings on Ted Baker? I'm looking at picking up one of his cosmetic/wash bags and wasn't sure on quality for the price. This is the item I'm looking at:
> 
> http://www.tedbaker.com/us/Womens/G...nt-splash-small-wash-bag-Ivory/p/139406-IVORY


I don't have one, but I think it's darling. I've looked at many of his wallets and I really like most of them but haven't pulled the trigger. Yet!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

zjones said:


> Hey, ladies and gents. Not sure if this is the right place for this, so feel free to move if it's not. Do any of you have thoughts or feelings on Ted Baker? I'm looking at picking up one of his cosmetic/wash bags and wasn't sure on quality for the price. This is the item I'm looking at:
> 
> http://www.tedbaker.com/us/Womens/G...nt-splash-small-wash-bag-Ivory/p/139406-IVORY


I love Ted baker's designs and have checked them out in person several times, but for some reason never pulled the trigger! They seem like nice quality though but if you can wait they do tend to go on sale


----------



## SEWDimples

Hobbsy said:


> I don't have one, but I think it's darling. I've looked at many of his wallets and I really like most of them but haven't pulled the trigger. Yet!


I agree.


----------



## GA Peach

Cobalt Givenchy Antigona.  I couldn't resist the color.


----------



## Suzanne B.

GA Peach said:


> Cobalt Givenchy Antigona.  I couldn't resist the color.


Holy geez that's one gorgeous blue bag!


----------



## GA Peach

Suzanne B. said:


> Holy geez that's one gorgeous blue bag!


Thanks!  The color, I know right.  I thought it would be my way to celebrate the upcoming solar eclipse since this will have to be my last bag until the next one in 2024!


----------



## Iamminda

GA Peach said:


> Cobalt Givenchy Antigona.  I couldn't resist the color.


Congrats on this stunner!  Who could resist this gorgeous color?


----------



## SEWDimples

GA Peach said:


> Cobalt Givenchy Antigona.  I couldn't resist the color.


Congrats! The bag and color are amazing. Add bonus with silver hardware. Enjoy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

GA Peach said:


> Cobalt Givenchy Antigona.  I couldn't resist the color.



That color!! [emoji7]


----------



## RayKay

GA Peach said:


> Cobalt Givenchy Antigona.  I couldn't resist the color.



I can see why you could not! AMAZING colour.


----------



## RayKay

GA Peach said:


> Thanks!  The color, I know right.  I thought it would be my way to celebrate the upcoming solar eclipse since this will have to be my last bag until the next one in 2024!



I hear you sister. After several bad cheats with LV in last couple weeks, I am banned for a loooooong time. Probably until my 50th...12 years away!


----------



## Hobbsy

RayKay said:


> Good idea, I will send them an email or facebook message (so I can send a photo) and see. I know the Reverse PMs are particularly hard to come by so I won't hold my breath though!
> 
> Honestly....I am not sure it bothers me all that much when the bag is otherwise perfect. I feel like it _should _bother me, but it kind doesn't? It's sort of like a beauty mark...that I can cover up. Now you see me, now you don't.[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3792722


Love both bags, especially that reverse! May I ask where you got that cute tassel?


----------



## Hobbsy

GA Peach said:


> Cobalt Givenchy Antigona.  I couldn't resist the color.


Love this bag and color! I am cousins? With you, I have this in a different color. Don't you love the zipper?!


----------



## okdot

GA Peach said:


> Thanks!  The color, I know right.  I thought it would be my way to celebrate the upcoming solar eclipse since this will have to be my last bag until the next one in 2024!



That's hilarious! I'm sure we all know those feels.


----------



## MKB0925

GA Peach said:


> Thanks!  The color, I know right.  I thought it would be my way to celebrate the upcoming solar eclipse since this will have to be my last bag until the next one in 2024!



Lol! Love your new bag!

This eclipse stuff is taking over the news...all they are reporting about!


----------



## faintlymacabre

I'm freaking out.  I just bought a Celine Mini Belt!  

This is going to be an excruciating wait (I bought secondhand and it's coming from the US).


----------



## fabfashionisto

Picked up this lovely vintage Mark Cross 1845 bag. Only one online I saw sold for $400 and was listed as a $1200 retail but I know nothing about this bag. It is really nice soft leather though. I got it at buffalo exchange for $30 cant beat that!!


----------



## RayKay

faintlymacabre said:


> I'm freaking out.  I just bought a Celine Mini Belt!
> 
> This is going to be an excruciating wait (I bought secondhand and it's coming from the US).



Oh wow, she is _pretty_! 

I am excited for you!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

fabfashionisto said:


> Picked up this lovely vintage Mark Cross 1845 bag. Only one online I saw sold for $400 and was listed as a $1200 retail but I know nothing about this bag. It is really nice soft leather though. I got it at buffalo exchange for $30 cant beat that!!
> View attachment 3802532


Holy!!! Now that's the kind of thrifting I live for! I literally can never find deals like that though - I think with the internet and the growing love for thrifting, sellers are becoming wise on the true value of their stock. You're very lucky and I'm very jealous


----------



## whateve

I don't think I ever posted this here. My Balenciaga Club bag. It retailed for $1145 and I got it at a Goodwill for $39.99. My best thrift score ever! This is a rare style they only made for a short time but it is the perfect style for me. It still had the price tag and cards inside.


----------



## Suzanne B.

fabfashionisto said:


> Picked up this lovely vintage Mark Cross 1845 bag. Only one online I saw sold for $400 and was listed as a $1200 retail but I know nothing about this bag. It is really nice soft leather though. I got it at buffalo exchange for $30 cant beat that!!
> View attachment 3802532





whateve said:


> I don't think I ever posted this here. My Balenciaga Club bag. It retailed for $1145 and I got it at a Goodwill for $39.99. My best thrift score ever! This is a rare style they only made for a short time but it is the perfect style for me. It still had the price tag and cards inside.


Both of those were awesome finds! I've never found such good deals on bags before in stores or online....but I have snagged some helluva deals on rare fobs.


----------



## Iamminda

faintlymacabre said:


> I'm freaking out.  I just bought a Celine Mini Belt!
> 
> This is going to be an excruciating wait (I bought secondhand and it's coming from the US).


This is gorgeous!!   Congrats in advance.  Hope it arrives soon.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I don't think I ever posted this here. My Balenciaga Club bag. It retailed for $1145 and I got it at a Goodwill for $39.99. My best thrift score ever! This is a rare style they only made for a short time but it is the perfect style for me. It still had the price tag and cards inside.


I love this color and style!!  What a beauty and what a steal.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> I love this color and style!!  What a beauty and what a steal.


Thanks! I like that it is a hobo and fits comfortably on my shoulder. Almost everything else they make are satchels. You can kind of make them a shoulder bag by doubling the strap but it doesn't work well. The only shoulder bag I remember, I can't remember the name of it, is huge!


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> Both of those were awesome finds! I've never found such good deals on bags before in stores or online....but I have snagged some helluva deals on rare fobs.


I keep hoping I'll find a rare fob in a thrift store but it hasn't happened yet. Even when I think I get a great deal on a fob online, another shows up a week later even cheaper! I rarely find anything at my local thrifts. It is usually when we travel but I did get a small Ferragamo purse for $2 near my house, and once I got a Dooney wallet at a garage sale for $1 with $2 inside.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Thanks! I like that it is a hobo and fits comfortably on my shoulder. Almost everything else they make are satchels. You can kind of make them a shoulder bag by doubling the strap but it doesn't work well. The only shoulder bag I remember, I can't remember the name of it, is huge!



I have the "huge" Day bag -- and it is rather deep (or my arms are too short, lol)!   I have seen a black Club bag listed on EB a couple of times and am always tempted a little.  But I must resist to avoid a visit from Stick.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> I have the "huge" Day bag -- and it is rather deep (or my arms are too short, lol)!   I see a black Club bag listed on EB a couple of times and am always tempted a little.  But I must resist to avoid a visit from Stick.


That's it! If I could find a club in a pretty turquoise or seafoam, I'd be in heaven.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Iamminda said:


> I have the "huge" Day bag -- and it is rather deep (or my arms are too short, lol)!   I have seen a black Club bag listed on EB a couple of times and am always tempted a little.  But I must resist to avoid a visit from Stick.





whateve said:


> That's it! If I could find a club in a pretty turquoise or seafoam, I'd be in heaven.


Okay, I'm unfamiliar with a Club bag.....either one of you have
 a photo?


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> Okay, I'm unfamiliar with a Club bag.....either one of you have
> a photo?


It's the bag I posted a picture of. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-purchases-here.761521/page-379#post-31618755 It's a Balenciaga style they only made for a short time in 2009, I guess. Apparently it didn't have many fans. It only has one handle/strap, with a longer drop than satchels.


----------



## carterazo

faintlymacabre said:


> I'm freaking out.  I just bought a Celine Mini Belt!  [emoji3]
> 
> This is going to be an excruciating wait (I bought secondhand and it's coming from the US).


This is a HG bag for me.  Congrats on a beautiful bag!


whateve said:


> I don't think I ever posted this here. My Balenciaga Club bag. It retailed for $1145 and I got it at a Goodwill for $39.99. My best thrift score ever! This is a rare style they only made for a short time but it is the perfect style for me. It still had the price tag and cards inside.


Incredible!  Now that's what I call a deal! Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> It's the bag I posted a picture of. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-purchases-here.761521/page-379#post-31618755 It's a Balenciaga style they only made for a short time in 2009, I guess. Apparently it didn't have many fans. It only has one handle/strap, with a longer drop than satchels.


I really like how it has two outside pockets (one in front, one in back)!   The other Bbag that is a shorter/smaller shoulder bag is the hobo bag.  That was also made for a few years (mid 2000s I think) only too.


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> I really like how it has two outside pockets (one in front, one in back)!   The other Bbag that is a shorter/smaller shoulder bag is the hobo bag.  That was also made for a few years (mid 2000s I think) only too.


Yes, those pockets spoil me! It sounds like I'd like the hobo bag too! I wonder why they don't make anything similar now but I guess it is good for my wallet.


----------



## SEWDimples

faintlymacabre said:


> I'm freaking out.  I just bought a Celine Mini Belt!
> 
> This is going to be an excruciating wait (I bought secondhand and it's coming from the US).



Congrats! I really like this bag. Enjoy!


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> It's the bag I posted a picture of. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-purchases-here.761521/page-379#post-31618755 It's a Balenciaga style they only made for a short time in 2009, I guess. Apparently it didn't have many fans. It only has one handle/strap, with a longer drop than satchels.


Oh, Duh! Thanks! I didn't pay close enough attention, I thought ya'll were talking about a Coach bag for some reason.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Ok. I'm branching out to another brand but I'm not too sure about this one. The Tory Burch Georgia shoulder bag. Anyone have experience with Tory Burch bags?


----------



## Suzanne B.

Satcheldoll said:


> Ok. I'm branching out to another brand but I'm not too sure about this one. The Tory Burch Georgia shoulder bag. Anyone have experience with Tory Burch bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804190


I love Tory Burch bags and slg's. Soft pebbled leather, very durable. I've had a number of her bags over the years and still have a couple of bags and a couple of wallets.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Suzanne B. said:


> I love Tory Burch bags and slg's. Soft pebbled leather, very durable. I've had a number of her bags over the years and still have a couple of bags and a couple of wallets.


Thanks for the info. The Von Maur here just got her line. They had a little launch and private shopping event this past Saturday, and I wasn't sure if I just got caught up in the fun. I never paid much attention to her line since I couldn't purchase it locally.


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> Ok. I'm branching out to another brand but I'm not too sure about this one. The Tory Burch Georgia shoulder bag. Anyone have experience with Tory Burch bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804190


Never owned one. I like the looks of this one you got. I know there are people who swear by her shoes.


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks for the info. The Von Maur here just got her line. They had a little launch and private shopping event this past Saturday, and I wasn't sure if I just got caught up in the fun. I never paid much attention to her line since I couldn't purchase it locally.


And I miss Von Maur.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hobbsy said:


> Never owned one. I like the looks of this one you got. I know there are people who swear by her shoes.


Thanks. I needed a bag like this. You can remove the strap and use it as a clutch. I tried on her Minnie ballet flats and they were very comfortable. I'm just not sure I like the the double T medallion on them. They also had a pair of heels that were cute but they didn't have my size. I'll probably go back to check out the shoes again.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hobbsy said:


> And I miss Von Maur.


I get into trouble almost every time I go. They had a Ming Wang  designer event the Saturday  before and I took my mother. Of course I end up buying something while waiting for her. [emoji4]


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks. I needed a bag like this. You can remove the strap and use it as a clutch. I tried on her Minnie ballet flats and they were very comfortable. I'm just not sure I like the the double T medallion on them. They also had a pair of heels that were cute but they didn't have my size. I'll probably go back to check out the shoes again.


It would be a very cute clutch too. That's great that Von Maur added the line!


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> I get into trouble almost every time I go. They had a Ming Wang  designer event the Saturday  before and I took my mother. Of course I end up buying something while waiting for her. [emoji4]


Isn't that the way? When you're not looking for anything specific you run into something you want! Sounds like fun mom/daughter time.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hobbsy said:


> Isn't that the way? When you're not looking for anything specific you run into something you want! Sounds like fun mom/daughter time.


She sucks me into the madness. Believe it or not, I'm not the big shopper. LOL


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> She sucks me into the madness. Believe it or not, I'm not the big shopper. LOL


Oh, neat! My mom hated to shop and very rarely did. My 2 best friends hate to shop. Lol....i am my own enabler. [emoji23]


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hobbsy said:


> Oh, neat! My mom hated to shop and very rarely did. My 2 best friends hate to shop. Lol....i am my own enabler. [emoji23]


You have an awesome support group right here!


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> You have an awesome support group right here!


Very true, the best even because you all understand. [emoji4]


----------



## MKB0925

whateve said:


> I don't think I ever posted this here. My Balenciaga Club bag. It retailed for $1145 and I got it at a Goodwill for $39.99. My best thrift score ever! This is a rare style they only made for a short time but it is the perfect style for me. It still had the price tag and cards inside.



Love this style and color! What a great find!


----------



## SEWDimples

fabfashionisto said:


> Picked up this lovely vintage Mark Cross 1845 bag. Only one online I saw sold for $400 and was listed as a $1200 retail but I know nothing about this bag. It is really nice soft leather though. I got it at buffalo exchange for $30 cant beat that!!
> View attachment 3802532


Congrats! Awesome deal. The bag looks amazing. Enjoy.



whateve said:


> I don't think I ever posted this here. My Balenciaga Club bag. It retailed for $1145 and I got it at a Goodwill for $39.99. My best thrift score ever! This is a rare style they only made for a short time but it is the perfect style for me. It still had the price tag and cards inside.


Congrats whateve! This is a great bag and even better deal. Love the color too. Enjoy.


----------



## Bbyjill

I almost feel guilty.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Bbyjill said:


> I almost feel guilty.


Don't! I love Dooney and Bourke's Florentine leather. So gorgeous!


----------



## Hobbsy

Bbyjill said:


> I almost feel guilty.


Almost guilty...meh...that will pass! [emoji41] Nice bags!


----------



## Lake Effect

Bbyjill said:


> I almost feel guilty.


I am a committed (and sometimes I think I need to be lol) Coach vintage shopper/rehabber but I tell you, I almost bought the same Dooney in your top pic a few months ago at a consignment shop. It was a steal. And I didn't. I totally get those purchases. Enjoy!


----------



## Bbyjill

I forgot about this one.   Mini in light taupe.   Got this a few days earlier.    And No I  Don't feel guilty at all!     But I do think my next purchase will be a Coach.   I say that but i really stalking the Florentines!    Never thought another brand would have me so excited.  I love there's a place to share my bag love with you guys. My family doesn't understand!


----------



## Bbyjill

Lake Effect said:


> I am a committed (and sometimes I think I need to be lol) Coach vintage shopper/rehabber but I tell you, I almost bought the same Dooney in your top pic a few months ago at a consignment shop. It was a steal. And I didn't. I totally get those purchases. Enjoy!


Thanks for your reply I highly recommend finding one on the bay that's gently used mine was sitting in a closet and has a Almost Perfect patina throughout. I definitely have a question for you that you might have information about.Doyou know anything about the coach vnt Lindsay shopper 12475. I can't find anything about it,   when it was made, is it truly vintage? I used to have one of years ago but it had a slight scent of cigarettes so I sold it and thought about picking up another one on the bay.


----------



## whateve

Bbyjill said:


> Thanks for your reply I highly recommend finding one on the bay that's gently used mine was sitting in a closet and has a Almost Perfect patina throughout. I definitely have a question for you that you might have information about.Doyou know anything about the coach vnt Lindsay shopper 12475. I can't find anything about it,   when it was made, is it truly vintage? I used to have one of years ago but it had a slight scent of cigarettes so I sold it and thought about picking up another one on the bay.


It is not truly vintage. It was made in 2008. The official name is Lindsay Shopper. It retailed for $798.


----------



## Bbyjill

whateve said:


> It is not truly vintage. It was made in 2008. The official name is Lindsay Shopper. It retailed for $798.


Thank you!


----------



## Chiichan

Bbyjill said:


> I forgot about this one.   Mini in light taupe.   Got this a few days earlier.    And No I  Don't feel guilty at all!     But I do think my next purchase will be a Coach.   I say that but i really stalking the Florentines!    Never thought another brand would have me so excited.  I love there's a place to share my bag love with you guys. My family doesn't understand!



The Florentine satchel is still my favorite design of Dooney's! I bought mine in 2012 and it is a workhorse. It was an outlet purchase and was a mustard yellow. Now it's not unlike the the saddle color of your first picture. I don't really pull it out too often anymore though.. it's so heavy! But your pictures are making me want to bring her out! Enjoy your beauties!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Not a bag, but bought these kate spade chili pepper earrings. Too cute to pass up! [emoji892][emoji3]


----------



## Lake Effect

Bbyjill said:


> Thank you!


Lol I was just getting ready to recommend that you post your question in the ID this Coach item thread for the Coach savvy gals like @whateve to answer ; )


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Not a bag, but bought these kate spade chili pepper earrings. Too cute to pass up! [emoji892][emoji3]
> View attachment 3813817



So cute! I love KS jewelry.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> So cute! I love KS jewelry.



Thanks! Me too! I'm slightly addicted to it lol [emoji14]


----------



## Teagaggle

I guess I was in an iridescent kind of mood...or luck was with me @ the Rack...Minkoff mini mac & Kate Spade necklace...love!


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> I guess I was in an iridescent kind of mood...or luck was with me @ the Rack...Minkoff mini mac & Kate Spade necklace...love!
> View attachment 3815095
> View attachment 3815097


Ooh pretty! That necklace would go great with my vintage bracelet. It has the same kind of stones.


----------



## fabfashionisto

Rocking my Louis Vuitton Monogram Excursion bag because there is a chance for rain, and my rogue wasn't coming out in that #coatedcanvas & my coach Cactus has followed


----------



## fabfashionisto

Just got this lovely little Kooba Leroy cross body bag yesterday it is great! so much space and the leather is so soft.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Bbyjill said:


> I almost feel guilty.



I almost feel jealous. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Elleova

Here is Botkier Grove cross body bag next to my Coach whiplash saddle bag 23 in oxblood color. They are very similar in size and color but I am still thinking of keeping the Botkier bag. It's slightly lighter than the saddle bag, has one extra pocket and the color is somewhat cooler than warm oxblood. I am thinking of carrying the Botkier on quick errands when I don't want to baby my bag. Am I crazy to keep such similar bags?


----------



## Teagaggle

Elleova said:


> Here is Botkier Grove cross body bag next to my Coach whiplash saddle bag 23 in oxblood color. They are very similar in size and color but I am still thinking of keeping the Botkier bag. It's slightly lighter than the saddle bag, has one extra pocket and the color is somewhat cooler than warm oxblood. I am thinking of carrying the Botkier on quick errands when I don't want to baby my bag. Am I crazy to keep such similar bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837544
> View attachment 3837545


Depending on the price, keep both! I love the Botkier one.


----------



## Elleova

I got the Botkier on sale for $100, that's another reason I want to keep it.


----------



## RayKay

Both are so pretty! I think if you love them both and can find a use for them both (and will in fact use them!), then keep them both. I mean I have triplicate Rogues, duplicate Rogue Satchels, duplicate Pochette Metis, because they all just work for me and I love them. Yours are similar in that they are saddle style, but they are different bags.


----------



## RayKay

Also, as an aside, I removed the fringe off front of my Mineral Whiplash, but seeing yours is tempting me to remove it from the back as well and just keep it on the sides. It looks really nice. I had glued some of fringe to close the holes up on mine, but I am not sure it was necessary as the holes on yours don't seem really noticeable.


----------



## MKB0925

Elleova said:


> Here is Botkier Grove cross body bag next to my Coach whiplash saddle bag 23 in oxblood color. They are very similar in size and color but I am still thinking of keeping the Botkier bag. It's slightly lighter than the saddle bag, has one extra pocket and the color is somewhat cooler than warm oxblood. I am thinking of carrying the Botkier on quick errands when I don't want to baby my bag. Am I crazy to keep such similar bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3837544
> View attachment 3837545



I love that detailing on the Botkier bag..I say keep it!


----------



## inwe

here are some from kate spade (sophie, margot and go fly a kite)... 





and a little dog from radley (clutch but can be worn as a shoulder bag)


----------



## Elleova

MKB0925 said:


> I love that detailing on the Botkier bag..I say keep it!


I am keeping it. I've never had burgundy color bags but I have two jackets in this color. These two bags not only match the two jackets well but also look great with my other black jackets/coats. So overall I am really into burgundy/bordeaux colors right now.


----------



## yellowbernie

Elleova said:


> I got the Botkier on sale for $100, that's another reason I want to keep it.


I say than keep it, it gorgeous..


----------



## JVSXOXO

Not a bag but I just received my first piece of Tiffany jewelry! Excuse the other bracelets. That's the stack I wore today and I opened my new bracelet as soon as I got home from work!


----------



## tlo

Been wanting a simple slouchy pebbled leather hobo and finally found it and it was on sale   MK Brooklyn hobo. I love it so much I went back for it in black.


----------



## tlo

tlo said:


> Been wanting a simple slouchy pebbled leather hobo and finally found it and it was on sale   MK Brooklyn hobo. I love it so much I went back for it in black.



Oops. Here's the pic


----------



## donutsprinkles

For my crossbody/clutch bags (or in my pockets when I dash out). 
The YSL one was something I've had on my wishlist for a year now, so even though it had a little bit of a glazing defect on one slot and all the slots are ridiculously unforgiving, I'm keeping it (the GHW was out of stock for a long time and then B/O).
The Gucci one is for my lighter color bags since the SA told me this color will get color transfer....haven't used it yet but will the second Coach releases a beige quilted crossbody C-turnlock dinky (*hinting at someone to give me color deets on the quilted bags for Winter 17/18 !!)
*Saint Laurent Monogram Matelasse Cardholder in Nero with GHW
Gucci Marmont Cardholder in Porcelain Pink (aka Nude)

*


----------



## faintlymacabre

donutsprinkles said:


> For my crossbody/clutch bags (or in my pockets when I dash out).
> The YSL one was something I've had on my wishlist for a year now, so even though it had a little bit of a glazing defect on one slot and all the slots are ridiculously unforgiving, I'm keeping it (the GHW was out of stock for a long time and then B/O).
> The Gucci one is for my lighter color bags since the SA told me this color will get color transfer....haven't used it yet but will the second Coach releases a beige quilted crossbody C-turnlock dinky (*hinting at someone to give me color deets on the quilted bags for Winter 17/18 !!)
> *Saint Laurent Monogram Matelasse Cardholder in Nero with GHW
> Gucci Marmont Cardholder in Porcelain Pink (aka Nude)
> View attachment 3838808
> *


Love love love love! The Marmont quilting has been so hard for me to resist. Which one do you like better so far, having both in hand?


----------



## MooMooVT

Bbyjill said:


> I forgot about this one.   Mini in light taupe.   Got this a few days earlier.    And No I  Don't feel guilty at all!     But I do think my next purchase will be a Coach.   I say that but i really stalking the Florentines!    Never thought another brand would have me so excited.  I love there's a place to share my bag love with you guys. My family doesn't understand!


I've been meaning to ask on this forum somewhere - how does everyone find the quality of Dooney's Florentine bags these days? I used to love Dooney as much as Coach back in the 80's & 90's. But since Dooney moved to QVC - I wasn't sure of the price vs. quality. I'm a 1941 junkie - but the Florentine leather looks amazing and seems to wear beautifully.

I'd love everyone's thoughts on the quality of a Florentine bag overall as well as vs a 1941 bag. TIA!


----------



## donutsprinkles

faintlymacabre said:


> Love love love love! The Marmont quilting has been so hard for me to resist. Which one do you like better so far, having both in hand?


My favorite, hands down, is the YSL. It was my first time to hold it in my hand after seeing it online for a year and I *immediately* knew that I did not want to return it, so I quickly recycled the shipping box & paperwork. It is slightly bigger than the Gucci Marmont, and the chevrons are a lot puffier than the Marmont. It just _feels good_ (substantial and texturized) in the hand.


----------



## Chiichan

MooMooVT said:


> I've been meaning to ask on this forum somewhere - how does everyone find the quality of Dooney's Florentine bags these days? I used to love Dooney as much as Coach back in the 80's & 90's. But since Dooney moved to QVC - I wasn't sure of the price vs. quality. I'm a 1941 junkie - but the Florentine leather looks amazing and seems to wear beautifully.
> 
> I'd love everyone's thoughts on the quality of a Florentine bag overall as well as vs a 1941 bag. TIA!



I have a Florentine satchel that’s maybe 7 years old. Its still great. I don’t use it as much anymore as it is quite heavy (like heavier than the rogue heavy). I probably need to do a spa treatment on it as it is looking sad. But for its age I think it still looks great


----------



## Chiichan

My non coach purchase is my Gucci Marmont small in red [emoji173]️


----------



## faintlymacabre

Chiichan said:


> My non coach purchase is my Gucci Marmont small in red [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3843190



Aaahhh, love!!!  I've been stalking this bag in black or nude.  How do you like it, and how much does it hold?

Congratulations!


----------



## Chiichan

faintlymacabre said:


> Aaahhh, love!!!  I've been stalking this bag in black or nude.  How do you like it, and how much does it hold?
> 
> Congratulations!



Omg. I love it sooo much. I was deciding between this and the red disco but ended keeping this one (I used the Saks promo code last week on it and got $200 off making it a $20difference between the two). For me it fits more, I keep a wristlet, card case, key holder, and my phone and it still has a lot of room. I love it in black as well. I haven’t seen it in nude irl so I can’t comment. But I really really love it. I’m thinking of adding the mini flap later one. The super mini is too small for me.


----------



## yellowbernie

Louis vuitton New Graceful PM


----------



## Iamminda

yellowbernie said:


> Louis vuitton New Graceful PM


Congrats on this pretty bag.  So you finally moved out of your wonderful Iena? .


----------



## yellowbernie

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this pretty bag.  So you finally moved out of your wonderful Iena? .


Yes for now, but I miss her...


----------



## Chiichan

Which size Iena do you have? Is it easy to carry? Lol I’m asking this on the wrong thread. [emoji16]


----------



## yellowbernie

Chiichan said:


> Which size Iena do you have? Is it easy to carry? Lol I’m asking this on the wrong thread. [emoji16]


That's ok, it's the pm and I love it, yes very easy to carry.


----------



## Chiichan

yellowbernie said:


> That's ok, it's the pm and I love it, yes very easy to carry.



I want to get a new tote for work, and I’m think of either the Iena or a neverfull GM. I have a neverfull MM and I don’t like to get two of the exact same bag. I don’t plan to buy for another few months so I’m trying to whittle down my choice before then [emoji16]


----------



## yellowbernie

Chiichan said:


> I want to get a new tote for work, and I’m think of either the Iena or a neverfull GM. I have a neverfull MM and I don’t like to get two of the exact same bag. I don’t plan to buy for another few months so I’m trying to whittle down my choice before then [emoji16]


If you like big bags, then you might want to consider the Iena MM.  I have not seen that one yet, but they say it's about the same size as the neverfull mm but has the zip top closure and 3 inside pockets, plus the outside pocket that is quite large.


----------



## RayKay

yellowbernie said:


> If you like big bags, then you might want to consider the Iena MM.  I have not seen that one yet, but they say it's about the same size as the neverfull mm but has the zip top closure and 3 inside pockets, plus the outside pocket that is quite large.



It fits quite a bit less than the NF MM though because of the zipper/taper; you can't load things up as much/as high as you can with NF MM. Probably held about as much as my Speedy B 30.


----------



## Chiichan

RayKay said:


> It fits quite a bit less than the NF MM though because of the zipper/taper; you can't load things up as much/as high as you can with NF MM. Probably held about as much as my Speedy B 30.



I remember you had an Iena for a while. Did you have the MM size too? I guess I will continue searching then. Lol I suppose if I wanted to go REALLY big, I should just get the gigantic Rexy tote lol


----------



## Goofydes

I found a brand new Whipping Post Vintage Tote in black for a steal on eBay. I was borrowing my mom's and it is the perfect bag to take to chemo.


I also got the Harveys seatbelt mini streamline Disney villains crossbody tote which is my go to bag at the moment


----------



## RayKay

Chiichan said:


> I remember you had an Iena for a while. Did you have the MM size too? I guess I will continue searching then. Lol I suppose if I wanted to go REALLY big, I should just get the gigantic Rexy tote lol



Yes, I had the Iena MM


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Dooney & Bourke Medium Kendra Satchel. My first Dooney...the SILVER hardware won me over [emoji177]







It's rainy and overcast today so I can't get a good photo.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

.


----------



## whateve

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Dooney & Bourke Medium Kendra Satchel. My first Dooney...the SILVER hardware won me over [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3846089
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846090
> 
> 
> It's rainy and overcast today so I can't get a good photo.


Cute! I have a vintage Dooney that is a similar barrel shape. I think it is so cute. I'd like to get one in black.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

whateve said:


> Cute! I have a vintage Dooney that is a similar barrel shape. I think it is so cute. I'd like to get one in black.



I love the vintage Dooney's [emoji173]️


----------



## Goofydes

Disney came out with a Snow White version of the Dooney and Bourke Kendra recently.


----------



## SEWDimples

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Dooney & Bourke Medium Kendra Satchel. My first Dooney...the SILVER hardware won me over [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3846089
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846090
> 
> 
> It's rainy and overcast today so I can't get a good photo.


Congrats! I like D&B and love silver hardware. Enjoy!


----------



## Chiichan

RayKay said:


> Yes, I had the Iena MM



But you liked the Neverfull better? Can I ask why? My store is attached to a Bloomingdales and they rarely have anything I want to look into.


----------



## LL777

I started my new job 2 weeks ago... so I decided to treat myself with a neverfull MM. yesterday morning while having a cup of coffee decided to check my wishlist on LV and the Pochette Metis was available for order... so... they are both here and it's love.


----------



## Iamminda

LL777 said:


> I started my new job 2 weeks ago... so I decided to treat myself with a neverfull MM. yesterday morning while having a cup of coffee decided to check my wishlist on LV and the Pochette Metis was available for order... so... they are both here and it's love.


Great bags to start your new job with — enjoy!


----------



## RayKay

Chiichan said:


> But you liked the Neverfull better? Can I ask why? My store is attached to a Bloomingdales and they rarely have anything I want to look into.



Sorry for missing your question!

The Iena was light and comfortable, but it just wasn't love.

It seemed to fit about same as my Speedy B 30 as the taper at top limited things a bit. The Neverfull fits more due to the open/flared top and met my purposes for a work tote better - I usually carry two bags to work, a smaller regular bag and a tote. The Neverfull holds the things I need to carry in my work tote better: lunch, travel mugs, files, iPad. I like to be able to just throw things in my tote without fuss. With the Iena I had to stack things a more specific way so I could close the top zipper and the design did not really work unzipped.

I also like the looks of the Neverfull when "full" better than the Iena when full. The Neverfull is more structured so holds shape better whereas the Iena can get a bit...lumpy?

The straps and strap drop on the Iena were very nice and comfortable, though. I also liked how it squished under my arm.


----------



## RayKay

LL777 said:


> I started my new job 2 weeks ago... so I decided to treat myself with a neverfull MM. yesterday morning while having a cup of coffee decided to check my wishlist on LV and the Pochette Metis was available for order... so... they are both here and it's love.



Bag twins on both! Love them; enjoy!


----------



## faintlymacabre

LL777 said:


> I started my new job 2 weeks ago... so I decided to treat myself with a neverfull MM. yesterday morning while having a cup of coffee decided to check my wishlist on LV and the Pochette Metis was available for order... so... they are both here and it's love.


You have excellent timing! Congrats on your new job and these beautiful bags! Twins on the PM and... Sisters? on the NF (mine has the red lining)


----------



## tlo

LL777 said:


> I started my new job 2 weeks ago... so I decided to treat myself with a neverfull MM. yesterday morning while having a cup of coffee decided to check my wishlist on LV and the Pochette Metis was available for order... so... they are both here and it's love.



Congratulations on two great bags and the new job!  I have both and adore them!!!


----------



## Chiichan

LL777 said:


> I started my new job 2 weeks ago... so I decided to treat myself with a neverfull MM. yesterday morning while having a cup of coffee decided to check my wishlist on LV and the Pochette Metis was available for order... so... they are both here and it's love.



Beautiful! Congrats on your job AND new lovelies! Both bags are so wonderful and easy to use! Enjoy them


----------



## Chiichan

RayKay said:


> Sorry for missing your question!
> 
> The Iena was light and comfortable, but it just wasn't love.
> 
> It seemed to fit about same as my Speedy B 30 as the taper at top limited things a bit. The Neverfull fits more due to the open/flared top and met my purposes for a work tote better - I usually carry two bags to work, a smaller regular bag and a tote. The Neverfull holds the things I need to carry in my work tote better: lunch, travel mugs, files, iPad. I like to be able to just throw things in my tote without fuss. With the Iena I had to stack things a more specific way so I could close the top zipper and the design did not really work unzipped.
> 
> I also like the looks of the Neverfull when "full" better than the Iena when full. The Neverfull is more structured so holds shape better whereas the Iena can get a bit...lumpy?
> 
> The straps and strap drop on the Iena were very nice and comfortable, though. I also liked how it squished under my arm.



Ah no worries! I miss notifications all the time haha. Yeah I tried on both Irma’s and they were not for me. I decided I would get the neverfull GM to be a big sister to my Kusama MM.


----------



## K.E.W.

LL777 said:


> I started my new job 2 weeks ago... so I decided to treat myself with a neverfull MM. yesterday morning while having a cup of coffee decided to check my wishlist on LV and the Pochette Metis was available for order... so... they are both here and it's love.




Congrats on your new job and new haul!  Enjoy!

 I’m eyeing those neverfulls...I’m catching on how “neutral” those classic LV pieces are...pricey, yes, but they’re so flexible — there’s some value in not needing to color coordinate so much.  I love (forgot LV name), the grey checkered design.


----------



## MelissaPurse

I received my Dooney And Bourke Wexford Leather Sloan bag in color Jade this past week. Now my Florentine Leather Sloan in color Chestnut have a twin[emoji175]


----------



## Iamminda

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3852066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my Dooney And Bourke Wexford Leather Sloan bag in color Jade this past week. Now my Florentine Leather Sloan in color Chestnut have a twin[emoji175]


What a pretty color!  Love how they slouch.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> Congrats on your new job and new haul!  Enjoy!
> 
> I’m eyeing those neverfulls...I’m catching on how “neutral” those classic LV pieces are...pricey, yes, but they’re so flexible — there’s some value in not needing to color coordinate so much.  I love (forgot LV name), the grey checkered design.



Hi KEW.  The grey/cream checker print is Damier Azur (DA).


----------



## whateve

MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3852066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my Dooney And Bourke Wexford Leather Sloan bag in color Jade this past week. Now my Florentine Leather Sloan in color Chestnut have a twin[emoji175]


I love that color!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty color!  Love how they slouch.  Congrats and enjoy!





whateve said:


> I love that color!



Thank you, I love the Leather when it gets all worked in. I’m so happy to add Jade to my collection[emoji175]


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> Hi KEW.  The grey/cream checker print is Damier Azur (DA).




Heh heh, did you notice the restraint I showed by not quickly running to LV’s website to educate myself?  It’s kind of scaaary over there, if you get my drift.  But, thank you.

I know from the past that you are well versed in most things LV related!


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> Heh heh, did you notice the restraint I showed by not quickly running to LV’s website to educate myself?  It’s kind of scaaary over there, if you get my drift.  But, thank you.
> 
> I know from the past that you are well versed in most things LV related!



Great restraint K .  Yes, what starts out as a little education/curiousity can lead to a new addiction. LOL.


----------



## inkfade

My new Alexander Wang Roxy hobo.


----------



## K.E.W.

inkfade said:


> My new Alexander Wang Roxy hobo.




It reminds me a bit of Stella McCartney, nice bag!  Love those chain links.


----------



## MKB0925

LL777 said:


> I started my new job 2 weeks ago... so I decided to treat myself with a neverfull MM. yesterday morning while having a cup of coffee decided to check my wishlist on LV and the Pochette Metis was available for order... so... they are both here and it's love.


Beautiful bags!



MelissaPurse said:


> View attachment 3852066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my Dooney And Bourke Wexford Leather Sloan bag in color Jade this past week. Now my Florentine Leather Sloan in color Chestnut have a twin[emoji175]


I love both colors!


----------



## undecided45

I wanted a work bag that could handle Boston's winters and had room for...everything. Hate backpacks, so I tried to find some kind of tote. Found Lo & Son's O.M.G. bag and I'm in love. Fits my laptop, sweater, a small Coach purse & even has a compartment for shoes. Material will wick water and there are so many pockets! My picture is horrible but this website has better images: https://www.loandsons.com/the-omg


----------



## aundria17

inkfade said:


> My new Alexander Wang Roxy hobo.


I have been eyeing this bag.....How are you liking it so far???...I have 2 other Alexander Wang bags also, and was seriously considering this one.


----------



## inkfade

aundria17 said:


> I have been eyeing this bag.....How are you liking it so far???...I have 2 other Alexander Wang bags also, and was seriously considering this one.



I've only carried this bag once so far, but really like it! It's edgy but understated at the same time. I love how light it is, and how closely it hangs to my body even when full, because I don't like bags that stick out too far. I wrote a rough review of it in the AW forum and posted some pics, here's the link.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/alexander-wang-roxy-hobo-reveal-review.974019/


----------



## aundria17

inkfade said:


> I've only carried this bag once so far, but really like it! It's edgy but understated at the same time. I love how light it is, and how closely it hangs to my body even when full, because I don't like bags that stick out too far. I wrote a rough review of it in the AW forum and posted some pics, here's the link.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/alexander-wang-roxy-hobo-reveal-review.974019/


Thank you


----------



## Pagan

I bought 3 Le Pliage totes in Paris last week because they’re so much cheaper in Europe. LH Royal Blue Eiffel Tower version for my daughter, same one in Garnet for me and a regular LH Navy as well.


----------



## Pagan

Roots is offering 25% off everything in the store today. I bought a tote for myself that I'm still deciding about and a small backpack for my daughter that will be part of her Christmas gift.


----------



## Scorpiio

I just bought this MCM limited edition tote...waiting for it in the mail


----------



## jade

I couldn’t resist this cool Tara Zadneh geometric clutch. 

Here are a few images with a closeup on the hardware.   Can’t wait to bust this out for holiday party season.


----------



## SEWDimples

jade said:


> I couldn’t resist this cool Tara Zadneh geometric clutch.
> 
> Here are a few images with a closeup on the hardware.   Can’t wait to bust this out for holiday party season.
> 
> View attachment 3861599
> 
> View attachment 3861600
> View attachment 3861601


Very nice and unique. Enjoy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

jade said:


> I couldn’t resist this cool Tara Zadneh geometric clutch.
> 
> Here are a few images with a closeup on the hardware.   Can’t wait to bust this out for holiday party season.
> 
> View attachment 3861599
> 
> View attachment 3861600
> View attachment 3861601



Cool bag!


----------



## jade

SEWDimples said:


> Very nice and unique. Enjoy.





BeachBagGal said:


> Cool bag!



Thank you!


----------



## OrganizedHome

I purchased (6) Mossimo handbags from Target. I couldn't resist (They were all on clearance for $5.68 each).


----------



## Glttglam

Not a bag but I just got the Michael Kors Sofie Pave silver tone watch as a gift.


----------



## Pagan

After close a year of considering the merits, I think I'm going to pull the trigger on a LV Neverfull in Damier Azur. The Rogue Tote with links didn't begin to scratch the itch, so before I buy two or three other more affordable substitutes (and end up spending what I would have on a NF in the meantime) I think it just makes sense to buy the real thing, even though I think it's way too expensive for what it is.

I bought these cute SLGs to match the Rose Ballerine interior, but I'd use them in other bags as well. They're from Truffle and the Rose leather items are half price now. The card holder and zipped coin purse would both easily fit in the wristlet, so these items make a nice set. I bought both the small and the large Clarity clutch (small in Blush, large in Black); they're clear with leather trim and will be nice for travelling.


----------



## Pagan

My Truffle order arrived today. I really like everything. I'm going to keep the smaller clear pouch in the big side pocket of my Samorga organizer, but I'll keep the large one for travelling. The leather on the SMGs is nicer than I would have expected, given the price of the items. It's very buttery, and the items are lined.


----------



## MKB0925

Pagan said:


> My Truffle order arrived today. I really like everything. I'm going to keep the smaller clear pouch in the big side pocket of my Samorga organizer, but I'll keep the large one for travelling. The leather on the SMGs is nicer than I would have expected, given the price of the items. It's very buttery, and the items are lined.
> 
> View attachment 3880847


Such a pretty shade of pink!


----------



## Pagan

MKB0925 said:


> Such a pretty shade of pink!


Thanks, I think so too. I hope that these will look good with the LV Rose Ballerine interior and the Samorga Indian Pink organizer. I’m not usually a matchy matchy person, but since the Neverfull is an open tote I think it will be nice if the colours are somewhat coordinating.

I’m picking up my NF today; I’m ridiculously excited about it.


----------



## momtok

I am essentially a Coach girl with some LVs on the side.   A Burberry pochette.  An MJ.  But yeah, primarily Coach/LV. ............ But then this happened this past summer .....

Our "summer beach time" is multiple mini-trips to Atlantic City.  Summer 2016 I saw a store in the Caesar's shopping mall that specialized in Versace and Roberto Cavalli.  I stared at that store for minutes, entranced by Medusa.  Then I thought about it for an entire year.  So this past summer, Medusa came home with me.  And now I'm hoping the store is still there next summer, because I have every intention to get another.  The leather is black Nappa, and reminds me soooo much of vintage Coach leather.  Thick, soft, chewy.  "Versace Palazzo Bowling Bag".  I've since rigged some rings on the handles so that I can carry it with a shoulder strap too.

Daughter was initially surprised (I don't usually gravitate to something as blingy as this), and not exactly impressed.  *But* once I pointed out that Medusa oozed innate power, both before and after her transformation, daughter came around.  Now she stares at it just like I did over a year ago in that window.  ....... Further -- I'm finally getting around to posting it after an interaction I had a couple days ago while carrying this.  Standing at customer service in a store, I heard a little voice, and turned to find a young girl, maybe four or five years old, standing behind me with her mother.  She said, "I really like your handbag."  Well, I teach 3yr-olds in Sunday school, so thankfully I think well on my feet with little kids.  I said, "Thank you.  That's Medusa.  She's a strong, powerful girl.  Are you a strong, powerful girl too?"  She nodded, and her mother seemed highly amused.  In this day and age, I think we all need a little Medusa.


----------



## carterazo

momtok said:


> I am essentially a Coach girl with some LVs on the side.   A Burberry pochette.  An MJ.  But yeah, primarily Coach/LV. ............ But then this happened this past summer .....
> 
> Our "summer beach time" is multiple mini-trips to Atlantic City.  Summer 2016 I saw a store in the Caesar's shopping mall that specialized in Versace and Roberto Cavalli.  I stared at that store for minutes, entranced by Medusa.  Then I thought about it for an entire year.  So this past summer, Medusa came home with me.  And now I'm hoping the store is still there next summer, because I have every intention to get another.  The leather is black Nappa, and reminds me soooo much of vintage Coach leather.  Thick, soft, chewy.  "Versace Palazzo Bowling Bag".  I've since rigged some rings on the handles so that I can carry it with a shoulder strap too.
> 
> Daughter was initially surprised (I don't usually gravitate to something as blingy as this), and not exactly impressed.  *But* once I pointed out that Medusa oozed innate power, both before and after her transformation, daughter came around.  Now she stares at it just like I did over a year ago in that window.  ....... Further -- I'm finally getting around to posting it after an interaction I had a couple days ago while carrying this.  Standing at customer service in a store, I heard a little voice, and turned to find a young girl, maybe four or five years old, standing behind me with her mother.  She said, "I really like your handbag."  Well, I teach 3yr-olds in Sunday school, so thankfully I think well on my feet with little kids.  I said, "Thank you.  That's Medusa.  She's a strong, powerful girl.  Are you a strong, powerful girl too?"  She nodded, and her mother seemed highly amused.  In this day and age, I think we all need a little Medusa.


What a sweet story!


----------



## SEWDimples

Kate Spade Wristlet and Passport cover purchased from outlet.


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> Kate Spade Wristlet and Passport cover purchased from outlet.
> 
> View attachment 3883952



Super CUTE!!


----------



## holiday123

Dillard's has 50% off clearance. Picked up a Frye tote and wallet for a steal. This leather is amazingly soft and thick and all leather lined!  Also got a couple Coach market totes and a Mercer 30, all around $100


----------



## ZSP

I love Frye bags and SLG's


----------



## carterazo

Got this Tory Burch fold over clutch in nude a couple weeks ago. A practical purchase for me as it's great for traveling. It will fit fine inside my purse, giving me two options while I'm there without additional bulk. I especially like that it has a full size wallet that completely zips closed plus enough room for a couple other things like passports, lipstick, cell, and glasses. [emoji106]


----------



## eleanors36

Kate Spade Emerson-perfect size for me.


----------



## Goofydes

Since my NASA dinky was cancelled after a week in limbo (boo), I got the Disney Dooney and Bourke Pirates of the Caribbean logo lock hobo when I went to Disneyland this past week for my birthday and finishing chemo.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Moved back into one of my Rogues after carrying Eva around all weekend


----------



## BeachBagGal

JVSXOXO said:


> Moved back into one of my Rogues after carrying Eva around all weekend
> 
> View attachment 3904236
> View attachment 3904237



Love this bag!! [emoji173]️


----------



## JVSXOXO

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this bag!! [emoji173]️


Thank you!


----------



## eleanors36

SEWDimples said:


> Kate Spade Wristlet and Passport cover purchased from outlet.
> 
> View attachment 3883952


Adorable!


----------



## HesitantShopper

holiday123 said:


> Dillard's has 50% off clearance. Picked up a Frye tote and wallet for a steal. This leather is amazingly soft and thick and all leather lined!  Also got a couple Coach market totes and a Mercer 30, all around $100
> View attachment 3889651
> View attachment 3889652
> View attachment 3889654



Oh that Frye tote look gorgeous! The wallet is also by them??


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Got this Tory Burch fold over clutch in nude a couple weeks ago. A practical purchase for me as it's great for traveling. It will fit fine inside my purse, giving me two options while I'm there without additional bulk. I especially like that it has a full size wallet that completely zips closed plus enough room for a couple other things like passports, lipstick, cell, and glasses. [emoji106]
> View attachment 3898623
> View attachment 3898624



Love the whip stitching around the outside! sounds perfect for you.


----------



## HesitantShopper

JVSXOXO said:


> Moved back into one of my Rogues after carrying Eva around all weekend
> 
> View attachment 3904236
> View attachment 3904237



Very nice! looks like it can carry quite a bit despite not being large.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Goofydes said:


> Since my NASA dinky was cancelled after a week in limbo (boo), I got the Disney Dooney and Bourke Pirates of the Caribbean logo lock hobo when I went to Disneyland this past week for my birthday and finishing chemo.
> View attachment 3904071



Adorable! such a happy bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

eleanors36 said:


> Kate Spade Emerson-perfect size for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902139
> View attachment 3902140
> View attachment 3902141
> View attachment 3902142



Love how summery it is... looks quite spacious too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

jade said:


> I couldn’t resist this cool Tara Zadneh geometric clutch.
> 
> Here are a few images with a closeup on the hardware.   Can’t wait to bust this out for holiday party season.
> 
> View attachment 3861599
> 
> View attachment 3861600
> View attachment 3861601



What a unique piece! looks well made too.


----------



## holiday123

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh that Frye tote look gorgeous! The wallet is also by them??


Yes! Amazing quality. I moved into the tote last week and can't stop petting it. The wallet is honestly too big for me as I try not to carry my life in a wallet, but at $40 I couldn't resist.


----------



## JVSXOXO

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! looks like it can carry quite a bit despite not being large.


Thank you! You're correct, I have room for all of my essentials with space to spare, which is nice.


----------



## chocolateturtle

Got my new MK selma from Macy's on sale for only $116


----------



## BeachBagGal

chocolateturtle said:


> Got my new MK selma from Macy's on sale for only $116



Nice! Love the fob on there!


----------



## SEWDimples

chocolateturtle said:


> Got my new MK selma from Macy's on sale for only $116


Congrats! It looks great with that bag charm. I have that one as well, but have not used it. Thought it needed to be used with a large bag, but you have shown me that is not really true.


----------



## Suzanne B.

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! It looks great with that bag charm. I have that one as well, but have not used it. Thought it needed to be used with a large bag, but you have shown me that is not really true.


I separated my charm and put the lock on my Rebel Charm Market Tote.....haven't decided what to use the others on yet.


----------



## Goofydes

I finally jumped on the bandwagon and got an Alexander Wang Rockie. I gave in because it looked different. It is a structured bag without the gigantic pebbling and very minimalist looking.


----------



## jade

I am carrying a bag I picked up at a craft show a couple years ago from Roche Leather! 

I liked the stuff structure, the texture in the leather and the subtle color blocking!


----------



## Kidclarke

I was reorganizing so I figured I'd take a picture of all my bags together.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Kidclarke said:


> I was reorganizing so I figured I'd take a picture of all my bags together.
> View attachment 3919146


Let me guess what your favorite holiday is..........great collection!


----------



## Kidclarke

Suzanne B. said:


> Let me guess what your favorite holiday is..........great collection!


LOL hard to guess!
Thank you


----------



## toujours*chic

Kidclarke said:


> I was reorganizing so I figured I'd take a picture of all my bags together.
> View attachment 3919146


Oh my- you brought a great big jack-o-lantern grin to my face today! What a fun collection!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Kidclarke said:


> I was reorganizing so I figured I'd take a picture of all my bags together.
> View attachment 3919146



Love all those  [emoji316] bags!!


----------



## Goofydes

Saw this in a local boutique and could not get it out of my mind, so I had to go back and get it. It is so soft and smells so good: Campomaggi Bandoliera C/Stemmi


----------



## Suzanne B.

Purchased this Rebecca Minkoff tote recently and have loved using it. I love the fact it comes with 2 straps, the grommet one and a plain black adjustable one. The only complaint I have is that it came with an attachable pouch and instead of the strap being attached to the bag it is permanently attached to the pouch. I like the strap being attached to the bag so I can use it as a key keeper.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suzanne B. said:


> View attachment 3948339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased this Rebecca Minkoff tote recently and have loved using it. I love the fact it comes with 2 straps, the grommet one and a plain black adjustable one. The only complaint I have is that it came with an attachable pouch and instead of the strap being attached to the bag it is permanently attached to the pouch. I like the strap being attached to the bag so I can use it as a key keeper.



Cool bag!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Suzanne B. said:


> View attachment 3948339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased this Rebecca Minkoff tote recently and have loved using it. I love the fact it comes with 2 straps, the grommet one and a plain black adjustable one. The only complaint I have is that it came with an attachable pouch and instead of the strap being attached to the bag it is permanently attached to the pouch. I like the strap being attached to the bag so I can use it as a key keeper.


That grommet strap and bag look awesome together!


----------



## Suzanne B.

BeachBagGal said:


> Cool bag!!


Thank you! It certainly caught my eye. My photo really doesn't do it justice.



Hobbsy said:


> That grommet strap and bag look awesome together!


 Thank you! The grommet strap and metal rings for handles gives it a bit of an edgy look to me. When I saw it, my eyes bugged out like a cartoon character.


----------



## Pagan

My new Neverfull - I bought the Damier Azur version in the fall and got tired of waiting for spring to use it. I had trouble deciding between this one and the Azur one last year, so I’m happy to have both.

This is my big 2018 purchase, made early in the year. 

There’s nothing that interests me in the spring summer collections, but I may consider another single bag (not necessarily Coach) later in the year if I truly fall in love but I’m really not looking to grow my collection at this point.


----------



## undecided45

I made quite a big jump on an H bag!  K32 in fjord leather from '04. She's got so much life left in her and when I saw her for sale I had to purchase.

Now I'm REALLY on ban island.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I think I'm banned for the year.  D:  (But who are we kidding...  That's probably not going to happen.)

Celine medium Tri-fold bag in Kohl grey!


----------



## melissatrv

Longchamp Small Penelope


----------



## AstridRhapsody

MCM Klara hobo, love how lightweight it is!


----------



## K.E.W.

Harley77 said:


> MCM Klara hobo, love how lightweight it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968418




I’ve begun a new obsession with MCM bags (not buying yet, just looking so far), which started with my Robbit bag charm.  This bag is stunning!!  Can the strap be replaced by either another MCM strap or even another brand?


----------



## K.E.W.

faintlymacabre said:


> I think I'm banned for the year.  D:  (But who are we kidding...  That's probably not going to happen.)
> 
> Celine medium Tri-fold bag in Kohl grey!



Wow, what a beauty!!  Did you just get it?? If so, congrats!


----------



## K.E.W.

So some of you know that I’ve been coveting the Speedy Damier Azur.  Yesterday, after getting my passport renewed in person, I just “happened” to walk by a nearby LV boutique, bravely walked in and explained to the nice sales lady that I’m a total LV virgin, haha.  She said “well, I’m glad you’re here now”, whereupon I said, “oh I know it’s never too late, is it?”  I asked to try on a Speedy 30 and a 35...the 35 won out, since I still wanted a tote type capacity.

My hubby will contribute towards this purchase as a Valentine gift...he’s happy that I got something I like....he has no idea what this bag costs, just that he’ll contribute towards it, haha.  When he asked the price I just said “don’t ask!”...he got the hint that he would not be happy knowing what his wife is capable of spending on a purse!

This Speedy will not bring back my dear mother, but I do believe in retail therapy!!

Here are the pics...the Bloomies bag charm may be a bit too large, but for this reveal I thought it’d make a cute zipper pull!  I can’t stop smiling...I know many of you own Speedy’s, so you probably know how I feel.  It’s sooo roomy, yahoo!


----------



## K.E.W.

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3955953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Neverfull - I bought the Damier Azur version in the fall and got tired of waiting for spring to use it. I had trouble deciding between this one and the Azur one last year, so I’m happy to have both.
> 
> This is my big 2018 purchase, made early in the year.
> 
> There’s nothing that interests me in the spring summer collections, but I may consider another single bag (not necessarily Coach) later in the year if I truly fall in love but I’m really not looking to grow my collection at this point.




Congrats!  Maybe we’re second cousins — scroll up to see what i purchased early in the year also!  My first LV!!

I love that you also have the Damier Azur version of this bag!


----------



## Pagan

K.E.W. said:


> So some of you know that I’ve been coveting the Speedy Damier Azur.  Yesterday, after getting my passport renewed in person, I just “happened” to walk by a nearby LV boutique, bravely walked in and explained to the nice sales lady that I’m a total LV virgin, haha.  She said “well, I’m glad you’re here now”, whereupon I said, “oh I know it’s never too late, is it?”  I asked to try on a Speedy 30 and a 35...the 35 won out, since I still wanted a tote type capacity.
> 
> My hubby will contribute towards this purchase as a Valentine gift...he’s happy that I got something I like....he has no idea what this bag costs, just that he’ll contribute towards it, haha.  When he asked the price I just said “don’t ask!”...he got the hint that he would not be happy knowing what his wife is capable of spending on a purse!
> 
> This Speedy will not bring back my dear mother, but I do believe in retail therapy!!
> 
> Here are the pics...the Bloomies bag charm may be a bit too large, but for this reveal I thought it’d make a cute zipper pull!  I can’t stop smiling...I know many of you own Speedy’s, so you probably know how I feel.  It’s sooo roomy, yahoo!


Hope you enjoy her! I’m loving the NF; I can’t see myself moving out of this bag in the near future, other than perhaps for a day here or there. I never thought I’d love a canvas bag so much but it’s so practical. I’m now carrying one bag rather than a traditional purse and work tote. It mght take the beginning of spring and my still virgin Steel Blue Rogue to do it.

Hope you enjoy yours as much.


----------



## Minne Bags

Harley77 said:


> MCM Klara hobo, love how lightweight it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968418



Bag twins!  "Great Coachie minds think alike!" LOL.  Enjoy.


----------



## LL777

K.E.W. said:


> So some of you know that I’ve been coveting the Speedy Damier Azur.  Yesterday, after getting my passport renewed in person, I just “happened” to walk by a nearby LV boutique, bravely walked in and explained to the nice sales lady that I’m a total LV virgin, haha.  She said “well, I’m glad you’re here now”, whereupon I said, “oh I know it’s never too late, is it?”  I asked to try on a Speedy 30 and a 35...the 35 won out, since I still wanted a tote type capacity.
> 
> My hubby will contribute towards this purchase as a Valentine gift...he’s happy that I got something I like....he has no idea what this bag costs, just that he’ll contribute towards it, haha.  When he asked the price I just said “don’t ask!”...he got the hint that he would not be happy knowing what his wife is capable of spending on a purse!
> 
> This Speedy will not bring back my dear mother, but I do believe in retail therapy!!
> 
> Here are the pics...the Bloomies bag charm may be a bit too large, but for this reveal I thought it’d make a cute zipper pull!  I can’t stop smiling...I know many of you own Speedy’s, so you probably know how I feel.  It’s sooo roomy, yahoo!


Congrats! Great choice! I love the fresh look of Azur, something about this print... Hopefully, I’ll join you very soon... trying to decide if I should get a Bandouliere version or classic speedy 35 in Azur. Are you going to spray Vachetta?


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> So some of you know that I’ve been coveting the Speedy Damier Azur.  Yesterday, after getting my passport renewed in person, I just “happened” to walk by a nearby LV boutique, bravely walked in and explained to the nice sales lady that I’m a total LV virgin, haha.  She said “well, I’m glad you’re here now”, whereupon I said, “oh I know it’s never too late, is it?”  I asked to try on a Speedy 30 and a 35...the 35 won out, since I still wanted a tote type capacity.
> 
> My hubby will contribute towards this purchase as a Valentine gift...he’s happy that I got something I like....he has no idea what this bag costs, just that he’ll contribute towards it, haha.  When he asked the price I just said “don’t ask!”...he got the hint that he would not be happy knowing what his wife is capable of spending on a purse!
> 
> This Speedy will not bring back my dear mother, but I do believe in retail therapy!!
> 
> Here are the pics...the Bloomies bag charm may be a bit too large, but for this reveal I thought it’d make a cute zipper pull!  I can’t stop smiling...I know many of you own Speedy’s, so you probably know how I feel.  It’s sooo roomy, yahoo!



Congrats on this beautiful Speedy.  What a perfect V-Day purchase.  I love this DA print.  You most definitely deserve some retail therapy at this time.   I hope you love it and enjoy this classic for many years to come,


----------



## faintlymacabre

K.E.W. said:


> Wow, what a beauty!!  Did you just get it?? If so, congrats!



I'm still waiting for it to ship out to me!!!    I'm dying waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## K.E.W.

LL777 said:


> Congrats! Great choice! I love the fresh look of Azur, something about this print... Hopefully, I’ll join you very soon... trying to decide if I should get a Bandouliere version or classic speedy 35 in Azur. Are you going to spray Vachetta?



Thx!  I tried out the Bandoliere as well since I mostly carry shoulder bags, but for some reason (and not just because its way pricier), I found that it looks more elegant carried by hand.  I have this thing about barrel shaped bags looking strange (to me), carried on the shoulder.  Like my beautiful purple Coach Ace satchel (I think that’s its name?, the one I “modified” by stripping off the scratchy zipper cover)...I only carry it by hand, no strap.

Honestly, I don’t pamper my bags, and other than using the Coach cleaner and/or conditioner to remove a little surface dirt (not always successful), I don’t do any maintenance....but I’m also not into rehabbing or washing my bags or whatever it is that many TPF’ers love doing.  Although I have a few bags that I’ll take into a Coach boutique soon, for polishing or removing whatever surface dirt I couldn’t remove.

What exactly does spraying the vachetta do?  Maintain the patina or weatherproof it maybe?

I look forward to seeing your reveal in the hopefully near future!


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beautiful Speedy.  What a perfect V-Day purchase.  I love this DA print.  You most definitely deserve some retail therapy at this time.   I hope you love it and enjoy this classic for many years to come,



You’re so thoughtful, @Iamminda!  I know you’ve shared about your love of the DA print many times.  Retail therapy rocks, doesn’t it?

PS.  I haven’t forgotten to finish my reply to your other correspondence.


----------



## K.E.W.

Suzanne B. said:


> Let me guess what your favorite holiday is..........great collection!



Wow, that is some eclectic collection!  Very high on the whimsy meter, love it!  Do I see a Speedy hiding behind that Star Wars bag?


----------



## Iamminda

K.E.W. said:


> You’re so thoughtful, @Iamminda!  I know you’ve shared about your love of the DA print many times.  Retail therapy rocks, doesn’t it?
> 
> PS.  I haven’t forgotten to finish my reply to your other correspondence.



Agree — I love retail or food therapy a bit too much .  No worries about your other reply since you already got your Speedy (you replied with a reveal, lol).


----------



## K.E.W.

Iamminda said:


> Agree — I love retail or food therapy a bit too much .  No worries about your other reply since you already got your Speedy (you replied with a reveal, lol).



Haha, good point!


----------



## SEWDimples

K.E.W. said:


> So some of you know that I’ve been coveting the Speedy Damier Azur.  Yesterday, after getting my passport renewed in person, I just “happened” to walk by a nearby LV boutique, bravely walked in and explained to the nice sales lady that I’m a total LV virgin, haha.  She said “well, I’m glad you’re here now”, whereupon I said, “oh I know it’s never too late, is it?”  I asked to try on a Speedy 30 and a 35...the 35 won out, since I still wanted a tote type capacity.
> 
> My hubby will contribute towards this purchase as a Valentine gift...he’s happy that I got something I like....he has no idea what this bag costs, just that he’ll contribute towards it, haha.  When he asked the price I just said “don’t ask!”...he got the hint that he would not be happy knowing what his wife is capable of spending on a purse!
> 
> This Speedy will not bring back my dear mother, but I do believe in retail therapy!!
> 
> Here are the pics...the Bloomies bag charm may be a bit too large, but for this reveal I thought it’d make a cute zipper pull!  I can’t stop smiling...I know many of you own Speedy’s, so you probably know how I feel.  It’s sooo roomy, yahoo!


Congrats @K.E.W.! I love your new LV Speedy. It looks amazing. I love this style out of all three prints. Yes, retail therapy helps. Enjoy your new beauty.


----------



## Teagaggle

Simply couldn't resist this Ted Baker wallet from The Rack. The metallic rose robot was calling my name. It has a slight pale green tint to it so I plan to use it in my Ivy Charlie bag.


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> Simply couldn't resist this Ted Baker wallet from The Rack. The metallic rose robot was calling my name. It has a slight pale green tint to it so I plan to use it in my Ivy Charlie bag.
> View attachment 3970870


That is adorable!


----------



## Pagan

faintlymacabre said:


> I think I'm banned for the year.  D:  (But who are we kidding...  That's probably not going to happen.)
> 
> Celine medium Tri-fold bag in Kohl grey!


How do you feel about Celine bags? The only 'hole' (using extreme creative license) in my bag collection is a red bag. I've been heavily in lust with the Celine Micro Belt in Pop Red, but thought I had missed it last season. I got a text from Celine; apparently they've gotten one in. I wouldn't be nearly this conflicted if it was say...September. But I just bought (what is to me) an expensive bag (LV NF). I really hadn't planned on buying another two weeks later. I can get comfortable with buying two this year, but I'd thought it would be closer to the end of the year (and ideally, my year-end bonus). I have the money, but it would be the most expensive bag I own. And it would unquestionably have to be the last purchase of the year for me. It's only February. Who knows what else is coming?

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## CoachMaven

Harley77 said:


> MCM Klara hobo, love how lightweight it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968418


I absolutely love this bag! I went on their site and *gasp* there is a grey option! I think I may try out MCM as my next purchase once I sell the ones I need to unload.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Pagan said:


> How do you feel about Celine bags? The only 'hole' (using extreme creative license) in my bag collection is a red bag. I've been heavily in lust with the Celine Micro Belt in Pop Red, but thought I had missed it last season. I got a text from Celine; apparently they've gotten one in. I wouldn't be nearly this conflicted if it was say...September. But I just bought (what is to me) an expensive bag (LV NF). I really hadn't planned on buying another two weeks later. I can get comfortable with buying two this year, but I'd thought it would be closer to the end of the year (and ideally, my year-end bonus). I have the money, but it would be the most expensive bag I own. And it would unquestionably have to be the last purchase of the year for me. It's only February. Who knows what else is coming?
> 
> Decisions, decisions.


I love them! The black Classic Box is my dream bag, but I just don't have the guts to plunk down that much for a single bag right now. My collection of Céline is still just starting out -- I have a black Mini Belt and just received a large Trio in Burgundy. Both of these are preloved. The Trifold will be my first one purchased new!

Céline leather is gorgeous! I'm also a huge fan of the minimal yet still distinctive designs.


----------



## K.E.W.

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats @K.E.W.! I love your new LV Speedy. It looks amazing. I love this style out of all three prints. Yes, retail therapy helps. Enjoy your new beauty.




Thx, glad you like this style/print too!


----------



## Pagan

faintlymacabre said:


> I love them! The black Classic Box is my dream bag, but I just don't have the guts to plunk down that much for a single bag right now. My collection of Céline is still just starting out -- I have a black Mini Belt and just received a large Trio in Burgundy. Both of these are preloved. The Trifold will be my first one purchased new!
> 
> Céline leather is gorgeous! I'm also a huge fan of the minimal yet still distinctive designs.


Thanks. Where did you buy your preloved bags? We have so few options in Canada.


----------



## Glttglam

I got a Michael Kors Mercer tote in bright red for Christmas. Also, as part of my Valentine's present I got a Michael Kors Pocket Zip around Contintental wallet in soft pink.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Pagan said:


> Thanks. Where did you buy your preloved bags? We have so few options in Canada.


I follow a bunch of Canada-based consignment shops on instagram:

Luxedujour
Araluxuryshop
Modaselle
Jodidayscloset
Foreverredsoles
Hauteclassics

And lovethatbag.ca is a great consignment website as well. You can get email alerts for whatever bag you might be looking for, if they get one in.


----------



## MooMooVT

Picked up Chloe’s Small Faye backpack in Tan. My first Chloe but certainly not my last. Like Coach, I appreciate their simple but stylish leather bags with little branding. 

Debated between this and the Marcie satchel. While a classic for sure, I know I wouldn’t get as much use out of it as I will this pretty gal.

Anyhoo - thanks for letting me show & tell


----------



## faintlymacabre

Received my large Céline Trio last week!


----------



## faintlymacabre

MooMooVT said:


> View attachment 3975180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up Chloe’s Small Faye backpack in Tan. My first Chloe but certainly not my last. Like Coach, I appreciate their simple but stylish leather bags with little branding.
> 
> Debated between this and the Marcie satchel. While a classic for sure, I know I wouldn’t get as much use out of it as I will this pretty gal.
> 
> Anyhoo - thanks for letting me show & tell


Looooove! The Faye line is so stylish! I've had my eye on the Day version!


----------



## MooMooVT

faintlymacabre said:


> Received my large Céline Trio last week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3975197


So gorgeous!   

Is this your first Céline? Wondering how they wear for the price. I've admired many of their bags.


----------



## MooMooVT

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3955953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Neverfull - I bought the Damier Azur version in the fall and got tired of waiting for spring to use it. I had trouble deciding between this one and the Azur one last year, so I’m happy to have both.
> 
> This is my big 2018 purchase, made early in the year.
> 
> There’s nothing that interests me in the spring summer collections, but I may consider another single bag (not necessarily Coach) later in the year if I truly fall in love but I’m really not looking to grow my collection at this point.


So pretty!  And totally agree @Pagan. My new Chloe is my only anticipated 2018 bag and if I do dare buy another (4th Q max!) it won't likely be a Coach. SS18 isn't my jam and so far FW2018 isn't wowing me either. Just as well as I want to diversify anyway. Oh, and I've somehow developed a small Hermes scarf habit...


----------



## MooMooVT

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3955953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Neverfull - I bought the Damier Azur version in the fall and got tired of waiting for spring to use it. I had trouble deciding between this one and the Azur one last year, so I’m happy to have both.
> 
> This is my big 2018 purchase, made early in the year.
> 
> There’s nothing that interests me in the spring summer collections, but I may consider another single bag (not necessarily Coach) later in the year if I truly fall in love but I’m really not looking to grow my collection at this point.


Damn @Pagan. The more I look at your bag - the more I'm starting to jones for a Neverfull. I wasn't really into them - then I went to Vegas last week and SWORE I wasn't into them because everyone had one. But now I'm realizing it's because they're both fabulous & affordable. I carried a no-name large crossbody bag because I thought it was more practical - but certainly not stylish. Now I'm thinking the Neverfull would have carried more - stylishly. 

**shakes fists at tPF, goes back to window shopping others purchases**


----------



## whateve

MooMooVT said:


> Damn @Pagan. The more I look at your bag - the more I'm starting to jones for a Neverfull. I wasn't really into them - then I went to Vegas last week and SWORE I wasn't into them because everyone had one. But now I'm realizing it's because they're both fabulous & affordable. I carried a no-name large crossbody bag because I thought it was more practical - but certainly not stylish. Now I'm thinking the Neverfull would have carried more - stylishly.
> 
> **shakes fists at tPF, goes back to window shopping others purchases**


when I'm in Vegas, I always feel like I should be carrying a designer bag. I think I get better treatment when I carry my Bal than when I'm carrying Coach.


----------



## Bagmedic

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3955953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Neverfull - I bought the Damier Azur version in the fall and got tired of waiting for spring to use it. I had trouble deciding between this one and the Azur one last year, so I’m happy to have both.
> 
> This is my big 2018 purchase, made early in the year.
> 
> There’s nothing that interests me in the spring summer collections, but I may consider another single bag (not necessarily Coach) later in the year if I truly fall in love but I’m really not looking to grow my collection at this point.


I've always wanted a LV but can't justify dropping that much $ at one time.  But when I think how much I've spent on a few bags, it is the same!  I guess I have to get over that issue.  Out of curiosity, what do people use the pouch for that comes with the bag?  I have never used the pouches that come with the Rogue tote bags.  They seem rather slim to really be useful - IMO.


----------



## Pagan

MooMooVT said:


> Damn @Pagan. The more I look at your bag - the more I'm starting to jones for a Neverfull. I wasn't really into them - then I went to Vegas last week and SWORE I wasn't into them because everyone had one. But now I'm realizing it's because they're both fabulous & affordable. I carried a no-name large crossbody bag because I thought it was more practical - but certainly not stylish. Now I'm thinking the Neverfull would have carried more - stylishly.
> 
> **shakes fists at tPF, goes back to window shopping others purchases**


You know you've gone off the deep end when a NF feels 'affordable'. 

Honestly though, I freaking love it. I've switched into a Soho twice for the day when I didn't want to have a big bag with me, but other than that I haven't been able to stop using it. I never thought I'd love a canvas bag this much. It's just...incredibly convenient and comfortable. I get it now, I really do.

I bought the Rogue Tote and a Turnlock tote because I didn't want to spend the money for a NF. Thankfully I came to my senses before I spent the full cost of the bag I actually wanted. I used the Turnlock all fall and winter and got it on sale so it wasn't a waste, but I don't see myself carrying it now that I have this. The Rogue tote is ok and I'll definitely give it another go, but I don't like how easily it scratches and the strap drop length is just a little too long. I should have just saved the money and bought the NF in the first place.

The best part about the NF is that I no longer have to carry a purse and a work bag. This does both. I have a Samorga insert in it because I can't stand big black holes. I bought a NF Samorga for the Rogue tote too for the same reason.

Hope you're loving your new bag!


----------



## Pagan

Pagan said:


> How do you feel about Celine bags? The only 'hole' (using extreme creative license) in my bag collection is a red bag. I've been heavily in lust with the Celine Micro Belt in Pop Red, but thought I had missed it last season. I got a text from Celine; apparently they've gotten one in. I wouldn't be nearly this conflicted if it was say...September. But I just bought (what is to me) an expensive bag (LV NF). I really hadn't planned on buying another two weeks later. I can get comfortable with buying two this year, but I'd thought it would be closer to the end of the year (and ideally, my year-end bonus). I have the money, but it would be the most expensive bag I own. And it would unquestionably have to be the last purchase of the year for me. It's only February. Who knows what else is coming?
> 
> Decisions, decisions.


The good news is I talked myself down. I don't regret the NF, but the Celine is just too much money. It's a beautiful bag, but I'm not sure it's classic enough with the strings for me to consider it a forever bag. It would have to be at that price point. So, I love it, but I'm not going to pull the trigger.

There will be another beautiful red bag that doesn't cost as much as three full priced Rogues. I just can't get myself to spend that much on a bag. My hubby and I are considering doing a second trip this year (in addition to our family one). I think putting that money towards a week in Hawaii is a better decision for me. It's still discretionary spending, but it's a week of connection time and then memories. Not bag #17 or whatever I'm up to.


----------



## Pagan

Bagmedic said:


> I've always wanted a LV but can't justify dropping that much $ at one time.  But when I think how much I've spent on a few bags, it is the same!  I guess I have to get over that issue.  Out of curiosity, what do people use the pouch for that comes with the bag?  I have never used the pouches that come with the Rogue tote bags.  They seem rather slim to really be useful - IMO.


I was going to give my daughter the pouch and surprised myself by really liking it. I have a Samorga organizer in my bag, but use the clutch as a catch all in the main section. I keep some female products, my rescue inhaler, a tape measure, and a small toothbrush and travel toothpaste. It's perfect for discreetly taking into the ladies room at work. It holds quite a bit more than you'd think. Anyway, my daughter isn't getting it.


----------



## faintlymacabre

MooMooVT said:


> So gorgeous!
> 
> Is this your first Céline? Wondering how they wear for the price. I've admired many of their bags.


It's #2. I have a Belt bag in the mini size, and that made me a convert! The wear will depend on the type of leather. My Belt is grained, and looks absolutely flawless after half a year. This Trio is lambskin and quite delicate with showing scratches.

I also have a pebbled leather Trifold on the way (my first new Céline - the other 2 were from consignment)! I should definitely not buy anything else for the year. At least I seem to be safe on the Coach front. Haha


----------



## Bagmedic

Not sure where to post this and thought this was a good thread.  Lately I feel I have tons of handbags so trying to expand my SLG collection.  I like a wallet that complements the bag rather than match it.  I have the Coach regular sized trifold wallet in goldenrod with the pretty floral pattern inside but find it hard to use for all my wallet needs.  The coin area of that wallet makes it too fat to close so I put the odd cards in there and started using this coin purse. 

I'm loving this coin purse.  I purchased it for probably $3 at a vintage shop in my 'hood.  It is made in Italy.  I am not sure of the material but feels like there is some silk in the fabric.  I love pulling it out of a bag and the colors match any bag I have.  Becoming one of my favorites....


----------



## whateve

Bagmedic said:


> Not sure where to post this and thought this was a good thread.  Lately I feel I have tons of handbags so trying to expand my SLG collection.  I like a wallet that complements the bag rather than match it.  I have the Coach regular sized trifold wallet in goldenrod with the pretty floral pattern inside but find it hard to use for all my wallet needs.  The coin area of that wallet makes it too fat to close so I put the odd cards in there and started using this coin purse.
> 
> I'm loving this coin purse.  I purchased it for probably $3 at a vintage shop in my 'hood.  It is made in Italy.  I am not sure of the material but feels like there is some silk in the fabric.  I love pulling it out of a bag and the colors match any bag I have.  Becoming one of my favorites....
> View attachment 3976487


I have some print I got from my grandmother that looks like this! I like it!


----------



## Lake Effect

Bagmedic said:


> Not sure where to post this and thought this was a good thread.  Lately I feel I have tons of handbags so trying to expand my SLG collection.  I like a wallet that complements the bag rather than match it.  I have the Coach regular sized trifold wallet in goldenrod with the pretty floral pattern inside but find it hard to use for all my wallet needs.  The coin area of that wallet makes it too fat to close so I put the odd cards in there and started using this coin purse.
> 
> I'm loving this coin purse.  I purchased it for probably $3 at a vintage shop in my 'hood.  It is made in Italy.  I am not sure of the material but feels like there is some silk in the fabric.  I love pulling it out of a bag and the colors match any bag I have.  Becoming one of my favorites....
> View attachment 3976487


What a beautiful silk purse! Lol since this is the non-Coach thread, I think this is the perfect thread. I am in agreement, that items that complement are as enjoyable (or more so) than items that match. And this is so unique and classy. Don't get me wrong, I am feeling it also for a little red card case to clip outside my bag. But this is a cutie. So it is safe to say I am equal opportunity. And thrift/recycling/rehoming is a plus for me personally. 
I need to get on board will finding flea markets by me. I do need to organize my bags and accessories though too. I found the loveliest vintage small square silk scaft in cream, soft yellow with a little bit of brown that is tbe perfect accent for my BT's. One dollar at a church rummage sale.


----------



## Bagmedic

Lake Effect said:


> What a beautiful silk purse! Lol since this is the non-Coach thread, I think this is the perfect thread. I am in agreement, that items that complement are as enjoyable (or more so) than items that match. And this is so unique and classy. Don't get me wrong, I am feeling it also for a little red card case to clip outside my bag. But this is a cutie. So it is safe to say I am equal opportunity. And thrift/recycling/rehoming is a plus for me personally.
> I need to get on board will finding flea markets by me. I do need to organize my bags and accessories though too. I found the loveliest vintage small square silk scaft in cream, soft yellow with a little bit of brown that is tbe perfect accent for my BT's. One dollar at a church rummage sale.


Nice!


----------



## Pagan

I just found my red bag, completely by accident. It has everything I like; classic design, a variety of carry options (hand, shoulder, crossbody), absolutely minimal branding and a lack of embellishment. I have a couple of tea rose bags I really like, but I'm much more drawn to clean lines and the story being about the leather. The price is very reasonable for a made in Europe bag, too.

Polene - Sac Numero Un. (Sorry, can't be bothered to switch keyboard style to get the French characters).


----------



## Satcheldoll

Pagan said:


> I just found my red bag, completely by accident. It has everything I like; classic design, a variety of carry options (hand, shoulder, crossbody), absolutely minimal branding and a lack of embellishment. I have a couple of tea rose bags I really like, but I'm much more drawn to clean lines and the story being about the leather. The price is very reasonable for a made in Europe bag, too.
> 
> Polene - Sac Numero Un. (Sorry, can't be bothered to switch keyboard style to get the French characters).
> 
> View attachment 3980972


I love this bag! I've been looking at it for a while just in a different color.


----------



## Pagan

Satcheldoll said:


> I love this bag! I've been looking at it for a while just in a different color.


I'll let you know what I think when it arrives. While I've splurged on a couple of LV totes, it's really not me to play at those price points. There are a couple of red leather LV and Celine bags I really like, but I can't get my head around $3k for a leather bag. It's not a judgment on others, and I'm lucky to be at a place in my life where I could if I really wanted to but I'm still the kid who grew up with a single mom in a very working class neighbourhood. I just can't get there and I'm ok with that. 

I really love some of the smaller new designers who have good quality leather, virtually no branding and reasonable price points. A few hundred? Yes. A few thousand. No.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Pagan said:


> I just found my red bag, completely by accident. It has everything I like; classic design, a variety of carry options (hand, shoulder, crossbody), absolutely minimal branding and a lack of embellishment. I have a couple of tea rose bags I really like, but I'm much more drawn to clean lines and the story being about the leather. The price is very reasonable for a made in Europe bag, too.
> 
> Polene - Sac Numero Un. (Sorry, can't be bothered to switch keyboard style to get the French characters).
> 
> View attachment 3980972



Please post photos when you get it!    I'm glad you found your perfect red bag.

I'm curious as to what the interior layout is!  Their mixed-material versions have tempted me before, but there are no interior photos on the website!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Pagan said:


> I'll let you know what I think when it arrives. While I've splurged on a couple of LV totes, it's really not me to play at those price points. There are a couple of red leather LV and Celine bags I really like, but I can't get my head around $3k for a leather bag. It's not a judgment on others, and I'm lucky to be at a place in my life where I could if I really wanted to but I'm still the kid who grew up with a single mom in a very working class neighbourhood. I just can't get there and I'm ok with that.
> 
> I really love some of the smaller new designers who have good quality leather, virtually no branding and reasonable price points. A few hundred? Yes. A few thousand. No.


Thanks! I'm excited for you and hope you love it. There's a Polene thread on the forum but not much info. Last I saw someone mentioned there was an unboxing video on YouTube.

I'm in the same boat as you @Pagan when it comes to spending that much on a bag. I just can't bring myself to do it.


----------



## Pagan

faintlymacabre said:


> Please post photos when you get it!    I'm glad you found your perfect red bag.
> 
> I'm curious as to what the interior layout is!  Their mixed-material versions have tempted me before, but there are no interior photos on the website!


There are a couple of videos on youtube; I watched those before ordering. The bag seems to hold a good bit. One comment said the leather wasn't as buttery as some other brands, but I think if it was it wouldn't hold its shape. The poster said that the leather has really grown on her and she absolutely recommends the bag. One of the posters is Canadian and said that duties/taxes came to about $100. I was happy to have that information going in. I wasn't sure what the duty rate was for Made in Spain leather.

I'll definitely post pics when it arrives. I've gotten confirmation that it's shipping tomorrow.


----------



## Glttglam

Pagan said:


> I just found my red bag, completely by accident. It has everything I like; classic design, a variety of carry options (hand, shoulder, crossbody), absolutely minimal branding and a lack of embellishment. I have a couple of tea rose bags I really like, but I'm much more drawn to clean lines and the story being about the leather. The price is very reasonable for a made in Europe bag, too.
> 
> Polene - Sac Numero Un. (Sorry, can't be bothered to switch keyboard style to get the French characters).
> 
> View attachment 3980972


I saw this bag online too. I also fell in love with it Please post lots of pictures when you get it.


----------



## Bagmedic

Happened to find myself at The Rack this weekend and found this mini / micro bag from Kate Spade.  I don't own any other Kate Spade and typically don't like their leather but this one was pretty cute.  It is about the size of the Rogue 17.  I wanted the Rogue 17 in black but have a hard time spending the money on it so for a little over $100, this one may fit the bill for me.  The leather is a stiffer pebbled leather.  I wouldn't mind if it doesn't soften since I'd want to keep the cute shape it has now.  There isn't a side pocket and the strap is not removable like the Rogue but if my things fit, I may keep it!  I took the photo next to a Dooney Zip Zip to give you a sense of scale.  They had it in a more pink cranberry than my Zip Zip, too.


----------



## Pagan

My bag was at Canada Customs yesterday! Fingers crossed it arrives on Monday. 

I want to see what I think about this one...but I already have my eye on a second. Maybe a third. I really like my Coach bags, but I think it's time to branch out a bit into some alternative silhouettes.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Took a while to get here, but I am officially obsessed with the Trifold. I think I might be shunning the rest of my collection for some time!

I always have something Coach in there, though!


----------



## Kidclarke

Recently had to reorganize my small room because of my bags. Lol. 
Not pictured are my Speedy and Rogue, I have them seperate in the closet along with a few other bags. 
I did a little bit of cleaning out, but it's so hard to get rid of some!


----------



## holiday123

faintlymacabre said:


> Took a while to get here, but I am officially obsessed with the Trifold. I think I might be shunning the rest of my collection for some time!
> 
> I always have something Coach in there, though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3985536


Gorgeous and I love the wallet too!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Yay!!!
Top three are soft cotton *Vera Bradley *and the bottom two are soft leather *Clava*!


----------



## SEWDimples

faintlymacabre said:


> Took a while to get here, but I am officially obsessed with the Trifold. I think I might be shunning the rest of my collection for some time!
> 
> I always have something Coach in there, though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3985536


Congrats! I love the look of the bag. Also, love the small big bag. Enjoy!


----------



## FortySomething

Pagan said:


> I just found my red bag, completely by accident. It has everything I like; classic design, a variety of carry options (hand, shoulder, crossbody), absolutely minimal branding and a lack of embellishment. I have a couple of tea rose bags I really like, but I'm much more drawn to clean lines and the story being about the leather. The price is very reasonable for a made in Europe bag, too.
> 
> Polene - Sac Numero Un. (Sorry, can't be bothered to switch keyboard style to get the French characters).
> 
> View attachment 3980972


This is STUNNING! Can one buy this brand / bag in the US?


----------



## jcnc

Third bag of the year! I need to be placed on Ban Island STAT!! 

Love the color, size and leather


----------



## Teagaggle

Got this Marc Jacobs crossbody @ The Rack. Nice size, back slip & two straps. I think it's part of their "Recruit" line.


----------



## Pagan

FortySomething said:


> This is STUNNING! Can one buy this brand / bag in the US?


Yes, they ship worldwide. The cost was 20 euros to Canada, so I imagine it would be the same or close to the US.


----------



## MooMooVT

Pagan said:


> Yes, they ship worldwide. The cost was 20 euros to Canada, so I imagine it would be the same or close to the US.


I'm really excited for you to get this bag! It's very chic - modern but classic. We need a full review


----------



## HesitantShopper

AManIntoFashion said:


> Yay!!!
> Top three are soft cotton *Vera Bradley *and the bottom two are soft leather *Clava*!



That penguin one is adorable!!


----------



## Pagan

MooMooVT said:


> I'm really excited for you to get this bag! It's very chic - modern but classic. We need a full review


As if you could avoid it. 

I just found another French company I like and am trying to talk myself out of a (beautiful) bucket bag. I have a Lululemon one that I like a lot (it's nylon or similar fabric with a woven shoulder strap) but it has a bottle holder pocket inside and several zipped pockets. I really don't know how I'd feel about a black hole.

If someone would talk me down that would be much appreciated. I'm not supposed to be buying bags at this point.  I think I've just figured out that I generally like minimalist styles. That's why I like the 1941 line.


----------



## BeachBagGal

jcnc said:


> Third bag of the year! I need to be placed on Ban Island STAT!!
> 
> Love the color, size and leather



Love the classic MBMJ Natasha! Leather is so yummy. Is this the color mint?


----------



## jcnc

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the classic MBMJ Natasha! Leather is so yummy. Is this the color mint?


Yes  got the natasha mini though.  trying to use “mint” as a neutral is a little tricky but i think come summer, the color will look even better ☀️


----------



## BeachBagGal

jcnc said:


> Yes  got the natasha mini though.  trying to use “mint” as a neutral is a little tricky but i think come summer, the color will look even better [emoji295]️



It’ll be a fun color to carry. [emoji3]


----------



## FortySomething

Pagan said:


> Yes, they ship worldwide. The cost was 20 euros to Canada, so I imagine it would be the same or close to the US.


Thank you!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

HesitantShopper said:


> That penguin one is adorable!!



Thank you! I got it at The Paper Store!


----------



## Pagan

She's here! Duties were very reasonable; I just paid the 13% HST for my province plus a $10 handling fee. It came very well packaged. I'll take pics tomorrow in natural daylight.

My first reactions:
1) Love the shape
2) Love the colour
3) Love that the strap can be converted from crossbody to shoulder
4) Handle too short for arm carry
5) Not sure I love that the strap doesn't clip on; it's threaded through a d-ring and you adjust the size by pushing a metal ball in the strap through the hole of your choosing. I like that there are two handle 'sleeves' for each side; one to hold the strap folded at the bottom and one at the top.
6) Meh about the leather itself
7) Cannot be compared to Coach 1941 quality

One of the youtube videos talks about the leather, and that poster mentions that she had to warm up to it but now really likes it. I think I'm going to have to warm up to it too. It's not like the red leather used in the Rogue.  It's full grain and a bit pebbled, but it's not soft or buttery. I do see it keeping it's shape; it's firmer and matte. It almost feels like there's a coating on it, but I don't think there is. It's hard to describe.

It's too dark for pictures now, but I'll take a bunch in the morning. There's an inner zipped pocket and a double inside pocket. One side is bigger than the other; the smaller side holds my iPhone X like a glove (standing up). There's a back pocket, but it's not big enough for a phone. Would be a good spot for a transit card.

The purse is generously sized and very deep. I put in my cosmetics case, a Coach trifold wallet, another pouch and two key cases and I still had lots of room. The top half was entirely empty. No Jenga required.

I really wanted to buy a red bag in Paris when we were there in October celebrating our 25th anniversary. This is that bag. I love red, my husband always buys me the red version of an item if it exists, it's the colour of love from the city of love and I'll always associate it with that trip even though I got it later, so I don't regret the bag. I've ordered souvenirs before when I got home from a trip (like a gorgeous Clan Campbell blanket from Scotland because I couldn't find one I liked when we were there), so it doesn't bother me that it came later. I like that it's from a small French company and that's there's a single storefront in Paris. All good.

First visceral reaction: I like it and am glad I bought it, but I'm not likely to buy another from the company. If the leather softens up a bit or starts to develop a patina, I'll like it even more.


----------



## Pagan

Once I saw that I wasn't going to pay ridiculous duties, I pulled the trigger on a second French bag I had my eye on. I found it when looking at the Polene Facebook site; it's one of the 'people also like' links.

This leather looks a bit softer and smooshier, and I chose the pebbled version so it would be more resistant to scratches as well as softer. I hemmed and hawed about black versus navy and the size, but I decided to get the full-size (I have a similar sized patterned Lululemon bag that I really enjoy in the summer) and to go for navy because I thought navy was more summery than black. One of my favourite spring jackets is navy, so that sealed the deal.

I speak and read French, so I read all the reviews I could find about the company and their bags. There's nothing on tpf about them, so I'm truly flying blind on this one. Hope I love it as much as I expect to.

It's a bucket bag with both a handle (large enough to go over shoulder) and an adjustable strap. The bottom has a second layer of leather (I think), there are feet to protect the bottom, and no stiff corners to lose colour. It also has a small pouch that can attach to the carrying handle. I considered everything in this category including the LV Neonoe in Epi leather, but I loved the shape of this one, there's a cinching strap (don't have to tie it closed), the leather looks divine and it's a fraction of the cost. It's no secret that I don't like obvious branding, so that's a bonus as well.

Léo  & Violette  - Le Violette (https://www.leoetviolette.com/products/le-violette-graine)





Edit: Why do I never see typos the first time? It's even worse when I post on my phone.


----------



## whateve

Pagan said:


> Once I saw that I wasn't going to pay ridiculous duties, I pulled the trigger on a second French bag I had my eye on. I found it when looking at the Polene Facebook site; it's one of the 'people also like' links.
> 
> This leather looks a bit softer and smooshier, and I chose the pebbled version so it would less resistant to scratches and well as softer. I hemmed and hawed about black versus navy and the size, but I decided to get the full-size (I have a similar sized patterned Lululemon bag that I really enjoy in the summer) and to go for navy because I thought navy was more summery than black. One of my favourite spring jackets is navy, so that sealed the deal.
> 
> I speak and read French, so I read all the reviews I could find about the company and their bags. There's nothing on tpf about them, so I'm truly flying blind on this one. Hope I love it as much as I expect to.
> 
> It's a bucket bag with both a handle (large enough to go over shoulder) and an adjustable strap. The bottom has a second layer of leather (I think), there are feet to protect the bottom, and no stiff corners to lose colour. It also has a small pouch that can attach to the carrying handle. I considered everything in this category including the LV Neonoe in Epi leather, but I loved the shape of this one, there's a cinching strap (don't have to tie it closed), the leather looks divine and it's a fraction of the cost. It's no secret that I don't like obvious branding, so that's a bonus as well.
> 
> Léo  & Violette  - Le Violette (https://www.leoetviolette.com/products/le-violette-graine)
> 
> View attachment 3991467
> View attachment 3991468


I will love to hear what you say about this one. I have trouble resisting drawstrings! It looks about the size and shape of my  Coach pebbled Legacy drawstring.


----------



## whateve

Pagan said:


> She's here! Duties were very reasonable; I just paid the 13% HST for my province plus a $10 handling fee. It came very well packaged. I'll take pics tomorrow in natural daylight.
> 
> My first reactions:
> 1) Love the shape
> 2) Love the colour
> 3) Love that the strap can be converted from crossbody to shoulder
> 4) Handle too short for arm carry
> 5) Not sure I love that the strap doesn't clip on; it's threaded through a d-ring and you adjust the size by pushing a metal ball in the strap through the hole of your choosing. I like that there are two handle 'sleeves' for each side; one to hold the strap folded at the bottom and one at the top.
> 6) Meh about the leather itself
> 7) Cannot be compared to Coach 1941 quality
> 
> One of the youtube videos talks about the leather, and that poster mentions that she had to warm up to it but now really likes it. I think I'm going to have to warm up to it too. It's not like the red leather used in the Rogue.  It's full grain and a bit pebbled, but it's not soft or buttery. I do see it keeping it's shape; it's firmer and matte. It almost feels like there's a coating on it, but I don't think there is. It's hard to describe.
> 
> It's too dark for pictures now, but I'll take a bunch in the morning. There's an inner zipped pocket and a double inside pocket. One side is bigger than the other; the smaller side holds my iPhone X like a glove (standing up). There's a back pocket, but it's not big enough for a phone. Would be a good spot for a transit card.
> 
> The purse is generously sized and very deep. I put in my cosmetics case, a Coach trifold wallet, another pouch and two key cases and I still had lots of room. The top half was entirely empty. No Jenga required.
> 
> I really wanted to buy a red bag in Paris when we were there in October celebrating our 25th anniversary. This is that bag. I love red, my husband always buys me the red version of an item if it exists, it's the colour of love from the city of love and I'll always associate it with that trip even though I got it later, so I don't regret the bag. I've ordered souvenirs before when I got home from a trip (like a gorgeous Clan Campbell blanket from Scotland because I couldn't find one I liked when we were there), so it doesn't bother me that it came later. I like that it's from a small French company and that's there's a single storefront in Paris. All good.
> 
> First visceral reaction: I like it and am glad I bought it, but I'm not likely to buy another from the company. If the leather softens up a bit or starts to develop a patina, I'll like it even more.


I love the Paris association with your anniversary. We had our honeymoon in Paris. Too bad I wasn't into purses back then! I'm looking forward to your pictures.


----------



## carterazo

Pagan said:


> She's here! Duties were very reasonable; I just paid the 13% HST for my province plus a $10 handling fee. It came very well packaged. I'll take pics tomorrow in natural daylight.
> 
> My first reactions:
> 1) Love the shape
> 2) Love the colour
> 3) Love that the strap can be converted from crossbody to shoulder
> 4) Handle too short for arm carry
> 5) Not sure I love that the strap doesn't clip on; it's threaded through a d-ring and you adjust the size by pushing a metal ball in the strap through the hole of your choosing. I like that there are two handle 'sleeves' for each side; one to hold the strap folded at the bottom and one at the top.
> 6) Meh about the leather itself
> 7) Cannot be compared to Coach 1941 quality
> 
> One of the youtube videos talks about the leather, and that poster mentions that she had to warm up to it but now really likes it. I think I'm going to have to warm up to it too. It's not like the red leather used in the Rogue.  It's full grain and a bit pebbled, but it's not soft or buttery. I do see it keeping it's shape; it's firmer and matte. It almost feels like there's a coating on it, but I don't think there is. It's hard to describe.
> 
> It's too dark for pictures now, but I'll take a bunch in the morning. There's an inner zipped pocket and a double inside pocket. One side is bigger than the other; the smaller side holds my iPhone X like a glove (standing up). There's a back pocket, but it's not big enough for a phone. Would be a good spot for a transit card.
> 
> The purse is generously sized and very deep. I put in my cosmetics case, a Coach trifold wallet, another pouch and two key cases and I still had lots of room. The top half was entirely empty. No Jenga required.
> 
> I really wanted to buy a red bag in Paris when we were there in October celebrating our 25th anniversary. This is that bag. I love red, my husband always buys me the red version of an item if it exists, it's the colour of love from the city of love and I'll always associate it with that trip even though I got it later, so I don't regret the bag. I've ordered souvenirs before when I got home from a trip (like a gorgeous Clan Campbell blanket from Scotland because I couldn't find one I liked when we were there), so it doesn't bother me that it came later. I like that it's from a small French company and that's there's a single storefront in Paris. All good.
> 
> First visceral reaction: I like it and am glad I bought it, but I'm not likely to buy another from the company. If the leather softens up a bit or starts to develop a patina, I'll like it even more. [emoji2]


I can't wait to see your pics! Please post many. [emoji4]


----------



## Pagan

The lining is leather as well. I'm happy it's a lighter shade to make it easier to find things. This bag is made in Italy.


----------



## Pagan

whateve said:


> I will love to hear what you say about this one. I have trouble resisting drawstrings! It looks about the size and shape of my  Coach pebbled Legacy drawstring.


I think I would have loved legacy Coach. I came to the brand too late and missed those days.


----------



## FortySomething

Pagan said:


> She's here! Duties were very reasonable; I just paid the 13% HST for my province plus a $10 handling fee. It came very well packaged. I'll take pics tomorrow in natural daylight.
> 
> My first reactions:
> 1) Love the shape
> 2) Love the colour
> 3) Love that the strap can be converted from crossbody to shoulder
> 4) Handle too short for arm carry
> 5) Not sure I love that the strap doesn't clip on; it's threaded through a d-ring and you adjust the size by pushing a metal ball in the strap through the hole of your choosing. I like that there are two handle 'sleeves' for each side; one to hold the strap folded at the bottom and one at the top.
> 6) Meh about the leather itself
> 7) Cannot be compared to Coach 1941 quality
> 
> One of the youtube videos talks about the leather, and that poster mentions that she had to warm up to it but now really likes it. I think I'm going to have to warm up to it too. It's not like the red leather used in the Rogue.  It's full grain and a bit pebbled, but it's not soft or buttery. I do see it keeping it's shape; it's firmer and matte. It almost feels like there's a coating on it, but I don't think there is. It's hard to describe.
> 
> It's too dark for pictures now, but I'll take a bunch in the morning. There's an inner zipped pocket and a double inside pocket. One side is bigger than the other; the smaller side holds my iPhone X like a glove (standing up). There's a back pocket, but it's not big enough for a phone. Would be a good spot for a transit card.
> 
> The purse is generously sized and very deep. I put in my cosmetics case, a Coach trifold wallet, another pouch and two key cases and I still had lots of room. The top half was entirely empty. No Jenga required.
> 
> I really wanted to buy a red bag in Paris when we were there in October celebrating our 25th anniversary. This is that bag. I love red, my husband always buys me the red version of an item if it exists, it's the colour of love from the city of love and I'll always associate it with that trip even though I got it later, so I don't regret the bag. I've ordered souvenirs before when I got home from a trip (like a gorgeous Clan Campbell blanket from Scotland because I couldn't find one I liked when we were there), so it doesn't bother me that it came later. I like that it's from a small French company and that's there's a single storefront in Paris. All good.
> 
> First visceral reaction: I like it and am glad I bought it, but I'm not likely to buy another from the company. If the leather softens up a bit or starts to develop a patina, I'll like it even more.


Thank you for your detailed (and well thought out) review. Looking forward to the pictures  . How did you order? The website renders in French for me.


----------



## Pagan

FortySomething said:


> Thank you for your detailed (and well thought out) review. Looking forward to the pictures  . How did you order? The website renders in French for me.


I don’t remember if I ordered in French or English, but you can change the language on the site. There’s an indicator; lots of European sites have English.

I moved into the bag before running errands tonight. I’m alteady warming up to the leather; I’m thinking now that it isn’t coated, just dyed. I bet it will patina over time.


----------



## FortySomething

Pagan said:


> I don’t remember if I ordered in French or English, but you can change the language on the site. There’s an indicator; lots of European sites have English.
> 
> I moved into the bag before running errands tonight. I’m alteady warming up to the leather; I’m thinking now that it isn’t coated, just dyed. I bet it will patina over time.


Wear your bag in good health!


----------



## Pagan

Close up of the leather, colour and stitching of my new bag. I did condition it this morning before taking this pic; I think it was a little dry and the website recommends conditioning 2-3 times a year. The texture is both matte and a bit bumpy so I don't see it ever being buttery, but the conditioning did make it a little softer to the touch.

More pics later.


----------



## Pagan

Some inner pics to show inside pockets, what can fit inside, and what the bag looks like wide open, with side snaps done up and with all snaps done up. I wouldn't use a Neverfull pouch as a catch all in this bag, but I had it packed already and wanted to show that it fits. A small pouch would easily fit.


----------



## Pagan

More pictures than anyone probably wanted, but at least one of you said ‘many’.


----------



## carterazo

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3992696
> View attachment 3992697
> View attachment 3992698
> View attachment 3992699
> 
> More pictures than anyone probably wanted, but at least one of you said ‘many’.[emoji3]


Loved all the pics, thanks! [emoji7] 

It looks to be on the bigger side for some reason.


----------



## ahirau

Pagan said:


> Close up of the leather, colour and stitching of my new bag. I did condition it this morning before taking this pic; I think it was a little dry and the website recommends conditioning 2-3 times a year. The texture is both matte and a bit bumpy so I don't see it ever being buttery, but the conditioning did make it a little softer to the touch.
> 
> More pics later.
> 
> View attachment 3992414




I only rarely check the forums anymore, the last thing I need is to be tempted by another handbag!  But oh boy, this one caught my eye!  If it's not too much trouble, could you comment on whether you find this bag heavy, or a comfortable carry for use all day?  But in the end it may not stop me from ordering one.  Your red one is gorgeous, but I'm considering the khaki, the sienna brown or the camel versions. Thanks so much for posting this bag, I always love to see new names and shapes and at a good price point!


----------



## Pagan

ahirau said:


> I only rarely check the forums anymore, the last thing I need is to be tempted by another handbag!  But oh boy, this one caught my eye!  If it's not too much trouble, could you comment on whether you find this bag heavy, or a comfortable carry for use all day?  But in the end it may not stop me from ordering one.  Your red one is gorgeous, but I'm considering the khaki, the sienna brown or the camel versions. Thanks so much for posting this bag, I always love to see new names and shapes and at a good price point!


I find the bag light, probably because it’s just one section and lined in fabric. I haven’t worn it for a full day yet, but I found it comfortable on the shoulder.


----------



## Crazy for Bags

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3992696
> View attachment 3992697
> View attachment 3992698
> View attachment 3992699
> 
> More pictures than anyone probably wanted, but at least one of you said ‘many’.



Love it!  The color is great and I love the shape too!  Enjoy


----------



## whateve

Bottega Veneta Mini Braided Zip Hobo in cervo leather. A lucky ebay find.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Bottega Veneta Mini Braided Zip Hobo in cervo leather. A lucky ebay find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996267


Congrats! This is a beautiful color. Enjoy!


----------



## branbran1984

Got something small from Gucci!


----------



## houseof999

Found me a guard dog for my butterscotch Rogue satchel!


----------



## Bagmedic

Very nice!  I'm starting to want to venture outside of Coach.  While I like their quality, I'm not fond of their service and styles are getting old to me.  I'm thinking of putting money in my own tip jar and then buy a classic from a high end designer.  Also should cull the herd as they say and get down to basics.  I just don't go anywhere any more now that I mostly work from home to have all these bags although I do love almost all of them.  I need to find time to speed date and then list those that aren't doing it for me.


----------



## houseof999

Got my TB parrot! Now I have to wait for the warmer season to arrive.


----------



## houseof999

Bagmedic said:


> Very nice!  I'm starting to want to venture outside of Coach.  While I like their quality, I'm not fond of their service and styles are getting old to me.  I'm thinking of putting money in my own tip jar and then buy a classic from a high end designer.  Also should cull the herd as they say and get down to basics.  I just don't go anywhere any more now that I mostly work from home to have all these bags although I do love almost all of them.  I need to find time to speed date and then list those that aren't doing it for me.


I've been exploring other brands too.  Both the dog and the parrot charms are my very first item from both brands. I figure I start with little things before diving in head first! Lol!


----------



## musiclover

whateve said:


> Bottega Veneta Mini Braided Zip Hobo in cervo leather. A lucky ebay find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996267


Beautiful colour and silhouette!  You must be very pleased with this gorgeous handbag!


----------



## whateve

musiclover said:


> Beautiful colour and silhouette!  You must be very pleased with this gorgeous handbag!


thank you! I've been carrying it for the last few days and really enjoying it!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I've been exploring other brands too.  Both the dog and the parrot charms are my very first item from both brands. I figure I start with little things before diving in head first! Lol!


It's a slippery slope! I just bought a Chanel SLG!


----------



## finer_woman

Pagan said:


> View attachment 3992696
> View attachment 3992697
> View attachment 3992698
> View attachment 3992699
> 
> More pictures than anyone probably wanted, but at least one of you said ‘many’.[emoji3]


Thank you for sharing this brand and your review.  The numero deux looks interesting also and reasonably priced


----------



## MooMooVT

Pagan said:


> Some inner pics to show inside pockets, what can fit inside, and what the bag looks like wide open, with side snaps done up and with all snaps done up. I wouldn't use a Neverfull pouch as a catch all in this bag, but I had it packed already and wanted to show that it fits. A small pouch would easily fit.


Oh @Pagan - this is stunning! Your pics are making me want to go back to the Polene site...


----------



## pianolize

Kidclarke said:


> View attachment 3985539
> 
> Recently had to reorganize my small room because of my bags. Lol.
> Not pictured are my Speedy and Rogue, I have them seperate in the closet along with a few other bags.
> I did a little bit of cleaning out, but it's so hard to get rid of some!


I LOVE your dinosaur, it's perfectly hilarious?!! What is it?!



jcnc said:


> Third bag of the year! I need to be placed on Ban Island STAT!!
> 
> Love the color, size and leather


Love these too; have one in fuchsia and am surprised how usable it is!



Pagan said:


> View attachment 3992696
> View attachment 3992697
> View attachment 3992698
> View attachment 3992699
> 
> More pictures than anyone probably wanted, but at least one of you said ‘many’.


 WHAT A beautiful, functional bag!!! I'm tempted to peruse now...


----------



## Suzanne B.

pianolize said:


> I LOVE your dinosaur, it's perfectly hilarious?!! What is it?!.


I'm not Kidclarke, but I believe that's a Kate Spade.


----------



## Doggie Bag

houseof999 said:


> Found me a guard dog for my butterscotch Rogue satchel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997282


May I ask where you got that?


----------



## houseof999

Doggie Bag said:


> May I ask where you got that?


Matchesfashion.com 
I don't see it there anymore so I think they sold out. It had low stock showing when I ordered.

It's in stock here: 

https://www.b-exit.com/key-rings-gi...DaiHhdxrCogfyowHKG0AaAUMFqf2KF4caAorKEALw_wcB

ETA: limited inventory at Saks

https://m.saksoff5th.com/pd.jsp?PRO...Lw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds&productCode=0400096220493


----------



## Doggie Bag

houseof999 said:


> Matchesfashion.com
> I don't see it there anymore so I think they sold out. It had low stock showing when I ordered.
> 
> It's in stock here:
> 
> https://www.b-exit.com/key-rings-gi...DaiHhdxrCogfyowHKG0AaAUMFqf2KF4caAorKEALw_wcB
> 
> ETA: limited inventory at Saks
> 
> https://m.saksoff5th.com/pd.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524442342914&site_refer=CSE_GGLPRADS001_OFF&gclid=Cj0KCQjw7Z3VBRC-ARIsAEQifZQ0Hp3mSuc_Gz23KLokCxGRDGf4u-0nqDs4K1ayFzwQ3aq1xi8UfXIaAtI7EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds&productCode=0400096220493


Thank you so much houseof999! That is an amazing bag charm. I appreciate your help


----------



## CoachMaven

Pagan said:


> I just found my red bag, completely by accident. It has everything I like; classic design, a variety of carry options (hand, shoulder, crossbody), absolutely minimal branding and a lack of embellishment. I have a couple of tea rose bags I really like, but I'm much more drawn to clean lines and the story being about the leather. The price is very reasonable for a made in Europe bag, too.
> 
> Polene - Sac Numero Un. (Sorry, can't be bothered to switch keyboard style to get the French characters).
> 
> View attachment 3980972


I saw your reveal in the handbags forum, this is just beautiful. Polene is making me notice them with this one and their Numero   Trois Petite in black.


----------



## houseof999

The big dog has arrived! [emoji252] And he really is a big charm! Lol!


----------



## aundria17

I got 2 new bags. One high end and one low. The black is Valentino rockstud oil slick hardware and the white is rebecca minkoff oil slick hardware. I love them both.


----------



## whateve

aundria17 said:


> I got 2 new bags. One high end and one low. The black is Valentino rockstud oil slick hardware and the white is rebecca minkoff oil slick hardware. I love them both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000992
> View attachment 4000993
> View attachment 4000994


Both are gorgeous! They look like they came from the same designer.


----------



## carterazo

BV Violet Veneta


----------



## Glttglam

whateve said:


> Both are gorgeous! They look like they came from the same designer.


I agree


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> BV Violet Veneta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000995



Love this gorgeous purple.  Enjoy,


----------



## Pagan

aundria17 said:


> I got 2 new bags. One high end and one low. The black is Valentino rockstud oil slick hardware and the white is rebecca minkoff oil slick hardware. I love them both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000992
> View attachment 4000993
> View attachment 4000994


I love the edginess of the Valentino bag. Gorgeous!


----------



## finer_woman

aundria17 said:


> I got 2 new bags. One high end and one low. The black is Valentino rockstud oil slick hardware and the white is rebecca minkoff oil slick hardware. I love them both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000992
> View attachment 4000993
> View attachment 4000994


It looks like a nice bag but I miss when RM had more original designs.


----------



## Pagan

I just received this bag from Leo & Violette today. It's absolutely stunning. The leather is divine; thick, soft, chewy. It's very well made. It has both a handle long enough to go over a shoulder if you want it to, and an adjustable shoulder strap. The interior is a smooth (and silky) camel leather, and it's one of the few bucket bags that closes tightly. No stiffness, just thick, supple leather. There's a leather pouch inside as well that's also lined in camel leather. I also like that it has feet to protect the bottom. https://www.leoetviolette.com/products/le-violette-graine

It easily equals the quality of any other leather bag I have, including Coach 1941. I would buy from them again without hesitation and cannot recommend them enough. Clearly I haven't carried the bag so can't speak to long term wear, but it's a gorgeous bag. I can see myself carrying this for years.

I have no time for pictures today, but I'll post a couple when I have time.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 . If you like any of their designs, do yourself a favour and give them a chance. My alternative was a LV Neonoe in Epi. I've tried both on, and there's no contest. Aside from being a fraction of the cost, this is my first choice. I made the right decision.

I really like my Polene bag, although I'm not overly enamoured of the leather. This bag is head over heels love. I've moved into it already.


----------



## SEWDimples

Pagan said:


> I just received this bag from Leo & Violette today. It's absolutely stunning. The leather is divine; thick, soft, chewy. It's very well made. It has both a handle long enough to go over a shoulder if you want it to, and an adjustable shoulder strap. The interior is a smooth (and silky) camel leather, and it's one of the few bucket bags that closes tightly. No stiffness, just thick, supple leather. There's a leather pouch inside as well that's also lined in camel leather. I also like that it has feet to protect the bottom. https://www.leoetviolette.com/products/le-violette-graine
> 
> It easily equals the quality of any other leather bag I have, including Coach 1941. I would buy from them again without hesitation and cannot recommend them enough. Clearly I haven't carried the bag so can't speak to long term wear, but it's a gorgeous bag. I can see myself carrying this for years.
> 
> I have no time for pictures today, but I'll post a couple when I have time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you like any of their designs, do yourself a favour and give them a chance. My alternative was a LV Neonoe in Epi. I've tried both on, and there's no contest. Aside from being a fraction of the cost, this is my first choice. I made the right decision.
> 
> I really like my Polene bag, although I'm not overly enamoured of the leather. This bag is head over heels love. I've moved into it already.


Thanks you for the recommendation on the Le Violette bags. I really like the bucket bag. I wish they had more colors, but I might try blue.


----------



## SEWDimples

Pagan said:


> I just received this bag from Leo & Violette today. It's absolutely stunning. The leather is divine; thick, soft, chewy. It's very well made. It has both a handle long enough to go over a shoulder if you want it to, and an adjustable shoulder strap. The interior is a smooth (and silky) camel leather, and it's one of the few bucket bags that closes tightly. No stiffness, just thick, supple leather. There's a leather pouch inside as well that's also lined in camel leather. I also like that it has feet to protect the bottom. https://www.leoetviolette.com/products/le-violette-graine
> 
> It easily equals the quality of any other leather bag I have, including Coach 1941. I would buy from them again without hesitation and cannot recommend them enough. Clearly I haven't carried the bag so can't speak to long term wear, but it's a gorgeous bag. I can see myself carrying this for years.
> 
> I have no time for pictures today, but I'll post a couple when I have time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you like any of their designs, do yourself a favour and give them a chance. My alternative was a LV Neonoe in Epi. I've tried both on, and there's no contest. Aside from being a fraction of the cost, this is my first choice. I made the right decision.
> 
> I really like my Polene bag, although I'm not overly enamoured of the leather. This bag is head over heels love. I've moved into it already.


What size did you order? Le petit Violette or Le Violette? I just realized that Le petit Violette has more colors.


----------



## Pagan

SEWDimples said:


> What size did you order? Le petit Violette or Le Violette? I just realized that Le petit Violette has more colors.


I got the full size. It’s pretty big, but I like big bags. If I got a second, I would get a Petit.


----------



## SEWDimples

Pagan said:


> I got the full size. It’s pretty big, but I like big bags. If I got a second, I would get a Petit.


Hi @Pagan. Thanks for the feedback. I love big bags too, but I love the additional colors available for Le petit Violette.


----------



## whateve

My new coin purse.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> My new coin purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4004968


Congrats @whateve!


----------



## Margoux

Just bought my first MK! (Well, technically, the first that I am keeping!) Preloved, but with a lot of life left in it!

Took it out on its maiden voyage tonight for a movie night with friends :]

(Sorry for the flash!)


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats @whateve!


Thank you! My first Chanel!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Thank you! My first Chanel!


Nice start. I do not own anything from that house. I think some of the bags look amazing. They just do not fit in my budget.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Nice start. I do not own anything from that house. I think some of the bags look amazing. They just do not fit in my budget.


No, I doubt I'll ever get a Chanel bag. I just can't see spending that much. I think they are too ubiquitous, recognizable, and not unique enough for me. If I ever spend big bucks on a bag, I don't want to see anyone else with it. There are other premium brands that aren't as well known that I would be more likely to get if I ever wanted to spend that much.


----------



## MooMooVT

It’s not a handbag and it’s not Coach but rockin my (technically men’s collection) cotton/silk Hermes men’s 100cm for the first outing ever! Love everything by artist Ugo Gattoni so I’m more than thrilled to ad this to my modest collection. 

I’m loving the men’s cotton/silk as it wears eaily out of the gate - lighter with a casual but elegant drape.

Thanks for indulging my way off topic purchase. It’s just SO TDF


----------



## LL777

My first LV epi leather piece


----------



## MooMooVT

LL777 said:


> My first LV epi leather piece


WOW!  Love the Epi NeoNoe!! How do you like the leather? I haven't seen IRL. Love this design with the snappy color combos! Can't wait to hear how it wears and how you enjoy.


----------



## whateve

LL777 said:


> My first LV epi leather piece


Beautiful!


----------



## Newpurselove

I'm in love- first pair of horsebit loafers and 1941 red


----------



## pianolize

LL777 said:


> My first LV epi leather piece


Stunning!


----------



## pianolize

About to unbox:


----------



## faintlymacabre

Newpurselove said:


> I'm in love- first pair of horsebit loafers and 1941 red



I love burnished 1941 red, and LOVE those loafers!!  I got a knockoff pair from Sam Edelman last year, but I still lust over the Guccis.


----------



## Newpurselove

faintlymacabre said:


> I love burnished 1941 red, and LOVE those loafers!!  I got a knockoff pair from Sam Edelman last year, but I still lust over the Guccis.


They are gorgeous- to the point that I almost don't want to wear them haha


----------



## BeachBagGal

I bought this inexpensive wristlet from Old Navy. I just thought it was so cute with the lemon and gingham print! Has card slots inside for cards and holds my phone.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Gifted this Dooney from Ilovedooney.com to Mom for her birthday today. Very lovely material and color!


----------



## Pagan

AManIntoFashion said:


> Gifted this Dooney from Ilovedooney.com to Mom for her birthday today. Very lovely material and color!


It has a bit of a Longchamp vibe; is it leather or nylon?


----------



## Bagmedic

Saw this vintage Dooney at my local vintage shop and was no question I was buying it!  I'm not sure what model this is but it has very thick leather like a Florentine.  It is a very dark brown like a brown tmoro.  The sides have a unique pattern to it.  Just a gorgeous bag and in fantastic condition!  For $38, how could I say no??!!  I've wanted a duffle type bag and usually they stick out too much but this one is perfect since it is a little flatter in style and not as round  but more oval.   The key fob is stitched in to the top part of the bag and a more substantial lobster claw clasp.  The hang tab is more like a luggage tag and in leather with Dooney & Bourke stamped on it all in the same brown tmoro leather.  I think I'll put some Leather CPR on it and see how it does.  There is one scratch in the lower front but a bag of this age would clearly have some.   It is about 12" high x 9" wide by 5" deep.  A great beat around bag for the weekends!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Pagan said:


> It has a bit of a Longchamp vibe; is it leather or nylon?




It is all nylon, outside and inside. The strap is adjustable leather as well as the Dooney and Bourke emblem.


----------



## melissatrv

Brahmin Lena Moliere small size in Fig.  Got it for 30% off at the Brahmin boutique.  Love it, so light and easy to carry


----------



## Bagmedic

melissatrv said:


> Brahmin Lena Moliere small size in Fig.  Got it for 30% off at the Brahmin boutique.  Love it, so light and easy to carry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018137


I love this color and the snake accent.  I have it in the Gabriella....will post when I have a minute.


----------



## Satcheldoll

melissatrv said:


> Brahmin Lena Moliere small size in Fig.  Got it for 30% off at the Brahmin boutique.  Love it, so light and easy to carry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018137


This is such a pretty color. I ordered (on behalf of my dad) this combo in the Gabriella satchel for my mother for Christmas. I'm sure I will borrow it from her soon.[emoji6]


----------



## Bagmedic

Satcheldoll said:


> This is such a pretty color. I ordered (on behalf of my dad) this combo in the Gabriella satchel for my mother for Christmas. I'm sure I will borrow it from her soon.[emoji6]


I need to stop by Dillards tomorrow and see if they still have the wallet to go with it.  It isn't a wallet style I like but it is perfect with the bag.  It is the larger wallet that opens....not the zipper one.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Bagmedic said:


> I need to stop by Dillards tomorrow and see if they still have the wallet to go with it.  It isn't a wallet style I like but it is perfect with the bag.  It is the larger wallet that opens....not the zipper one.


The Checkbook wallet or the Ady? I haven't been to Dillard's in months. My last Brahmin purchase was from the boutique last month when they were having a promotion. I got the Lane crossbody. I need to post a pic in the Brahmin thread. It's a great little bag but I know small bags are not for everyone. I got it in Pecan but might break down and get it in another color. [emoji28]


----------



## Bagmedic

Satcheldoll said:


> The Checkbook wallet or the Ady? I haven't been to Dillard's in months. My last Brahmin purchase was from the boutique last month when they were having a promotion. I got the Lane crossbody. I need to post a pic in the Brahmin thread. It's a great little bag but I know small bags are not for everyone. I got it in Pecan but might break down and get it in another color. [emoji28]


I think it is the Ady.  I normally don't like that style.  I also bought a Lane last week during Dillards sale.  Got lucky and got it in white.  It was sold out at a few local stores and was hoping they would get more in for their handbag promotion.  I happened to call another store and they had one!  Will be a great summer bag!  Pictures soon....


----------



## melissatrv

@Satcheldoll @Bagmedic Dang I missed the Dillards sale.  My Brahmin boutique never notifies me of promos, maybe I am not on their VIP list.  Do they offer sales other than clearance?  I got the small key wallet to go with this bag and posted it in the Brahmin thread.  I love the Lane!  I don't wear crossbodies because I am large chested and they don't look right.  But it looks so cute carried by hand even.   Was thinking of getting the hot pink one and waiting for the Belk charity day which is usually in May.


----------



## Bagmedic

melissatrv said:


> @Satcheldoll @Bagmedic Dang I missed the Dillards sale.  My Brahmin boutique never notifies me of promos, maybe I am not on their VIP list.  Do they offer sales other than clearance?  I got the small key wallet to go with this bag and posted it in the Brahmin thread.  I love the Lane!  I don't wear crossbodies because I am large chested and they don't look right.  But it looks so cute carried by hand even.   Was thinking of getting the hot pink one and waiting for the Belk charity day which is usually in May.


I don't think Brahmin's at Dillards ever go on sale with other events/coupons.  The only time I seem to score a deal is with their twice a year handbag/watch trade in event.  I just got lucky I popped in the store a week before the sale.  I stopped shopping for bags there because they tie them up with those security cords so you can't really try them on.  There is never enough staff to assist so I wind up leaving.  I'll be trying on a bag and then the lady runs to help someone else and I have to wait to try another bag.  It got annoying....my money is also good!  I can understand if I'm just looking at it in the mirror for a bit but we'll be chatting and mid-conversation she'll run to see if someone else wants to see something....they look like they have more money than me.  LOL....not so funny, honestly!   

Other than that, I check out the sale shelf.  I just picked up my wallet today.  Will take photos tomorrow....also scored a Coach large dufflette in Fatigue for about $130.  Not sure why it was on the sale rack - was the only color.  I find the style useful for weekends and actually wanted that color so it was pure luck!  Got a Coach card case for $29, too.  My lucky day!


----------



## Satcheldoll

melissatrv said:


> @Satcheldoll @Bagmedic Dang I missed the Dillards sale.  My Brahmin boutique never notifies me of promos, maybe I am not on their VIP list.  Do they offer sales other than clearance?  I got the small key wallet to go with this bag and posted it in the Brahmin thread.  I love the Lane!  I don't wear crossbodies because I am large chested and they don't look right.  But it looks so cute carried by hand even.   Was thinking of getting the hot pink one and waiting for the Belk charity day which is usually in May.


Yes the boutiques have sales. I don't ever really get much info on the clearance because I think the lowest percentage off they can ship is 30% (at least it was in the past). Currently the boutiques are having 20% off 2 items with free shipping (until Sunday). It sounds like you have one near you so tell them to keep you updated on their sales and promotions. I got the Lane 25% off during their last sale. It was good for me because I got it in Pecan and the staple colors rarely go on sale. I'm no where near a boutique and heavily depend on the boutiques and Dillard's for my bags. I did an impulse purchase today at Dillard's and got the Delaney Satchel and Suri wallet in Gold Wilmington for $160 after I applied a $45 gift card. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I really love my Lane. I carry it on my shoulder or in my hand and not crossbody. Maybe on the shoulder could work for you.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Bagmedic said:


> I don't think Brahmin's at Dillards ever go on sale with other events/coupons.  The only time I seem to score a deal is with their twice a year handbag/watch trade in event.  I just got lucky I popped in the store a week before the sale.  I stopped shopping for bags there because they tie them up with those security cords so you can't really try them on.  There is never enough staff to assist so I wind up leaving.  I'll be trying on a bag and then the lady runs to help someone else and I have to wait to try another bag.  It got annoying....my money is also good!  I can understand if I'm just looking at it in the mirror for a bit but we'll be chatting and mid-conversation she'll run to see if someone else wants to see something....they look like they have more money than me.  LOL....not so funny, honestly!
> 
> Other than that, I check out the sale shelf.  I just picked up my wallet today.  Will take photos tomorrow....also scored a Coach large dufflette in Fatigue for about $130.  Not sure why it was on the sale rack - was the only color.  I find the style useful for weekends and actually wanted that color so it was pure luck!  Got a Coach card case for $29, too.  My lucky day!


Brahmin will go on sale occasionally at Dillard's. Most of the time it's specific colors. One time they had 30% off all Toasted Almond. Then there's the after Christmas sale and New year's day sale. You just have to have an SA keep you informed.


----------



## Bagmedic

Satcheldoll said:


> Yes the boutiques have sales. I don't ever really get much info on the clearance because I think the lowest percentage off they can ship is 30% (at least it was in the past). Currently the boutiques are having 20% off 2 items with free shipping (until Sunday). It sounds like you have one near you so tell them to keep you updated on their sales and promotions. I got the Lane 25% off during their last sale. It was good for me because I got it in Pecan and the staple colors rarely go on sale. I'm no where near a boutique and heavily depend on the boutiques and Dillard's for my bags. I did an impulse purchase today at Dillard's and got the Delaney Satchel and Suri wallet in Gold Wilmington for $160 after I applied a $45 gift card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4019061
> View attachment 4019062
> 
> 
> I really love my Lane. I carry it on my shoulder or in my hand and not crossbody. Maybe on the shoulder could work for you.


I have this bag (actually, I think it is the larger version) in what I think was called smoke.  It is a light grey.  Do you plan on spraying it to prevent color transfer?


----------



## Satcheldoll

Bagmedic said:


> I have this bag (actually, I think it is the larger version) in what I think was called smoke.  It is a light grey.  Do you plan on spraying it to prevent color transfer?


I was going to look into it. Did you spray yours? What did you use?


----------



## Bagmedic

Satcheldoll said:


> I was going to look into it. Did you spray yours? What did you use?


I haven't.  I have this habit of collecting suede bags (not exactly sure of the material on this one, honestly) and then just look at them too afraid to use them!  I've heard Apple Care products are good for suede.  I also read someone used Nordstrom's suede spray.  But people seem to love the Apple products.


----------



## whateve

Bagmedic said:


> I haven't.  I have this habit of collecting suede bags (not exactly sure of the material on this one, honestly) and then just look at them too afraid to use them!  I've heard Apple Care products are good for suede.  I also read someone used Nordstrom's suede spray.  But people seem to love the Apple products.


I've used Shining Monkey.


----------



## Bagmedic

whateve said:


> I've used Shining Monkey.


I may have to use it just for the name!  I haven't heard of that one!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Bagmedic said:


> I haven't.  I have this habit of collecting suede bags (not exactly sure of the material on this one, honestly) and then just look at them too afraid to use them!  I've heard Apple Care products are good for suede.  I also read someone used Nordstrom's suede spray.  But people seem to love the Apple products.


It is suede. The only other suede bag I have is the Heather Gray Cooper. I carried it for a week and didn't spray any protectant on it. But it was only to work and home use.


----------



## Satcheldoll

whateve said:


> I've used Shining Monkey.


Haha! Never heard of this one. Is this available in stores or just online? Has it been discussed in the forum?


----------



## Bagmedic

Whateve, where do you buy the Shining Monkey?  It doesn't seem available on Amazon and can't find it online anywhere else.  I read great reviews on Amazon so would like to try it!  Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Satcheldoll said:


> Haha! Never heard of this one. Is this available in stores or just online? Has it been discussed in the forum?


I believe I originally heard of it on the forum. 


Bagmedic said:


> Whateve, where do you buy the Shining Monkey?  It doesn't seem available on Amazon and can't find it online anywhere else.  I read great reviews on Amazon so would like to try it!  Thank you!


I bought mine several years ago. I don't know if it is still available. The Shining Monkey website shows it as sold out, so maybe they stopped making it. It was their fabric protector.


----------



## Bagmedic

One of the items from the Dillards handbag trade in event - Brahmin Lane bag in Coconut Melbourne.  A not so stark white and a huge seller for them!  I got lucky that one of my local stores still had one!


----------



## Bagmedic

I'm not a Kate Spade fan but saw this at Dillards last weekend and couldn't resist it!  While the bag has a black background, the spring colors really make the bag versatile and brings polish and sophistication to pastel attire.


----------



## Bagmedic

Finally got around to taking photos of the Brahmin Gabriella bag in Fig along with matching wallet.  I love the snake accent on this bag and while I usually don't care for Brahmin wallets, this one was a must have to go with it.  Nothing else would go as well as this one and it was also on clearance!  Fig is a deep purple color with a slight metallic look.  I think this is my favorite Brahmin style bag, too!


----------



## Bagmedic

And last but not least, a Patricia Nash buy.  I am a huge southwestern fan so the tooled turquoise bag was hard to pass by.  There are a few other of her bags I have my eye on....


----------



## pianolize

whateve said:


> I believe I originally heard of it on the forum.
> 
> I bought mine several years ago. I don't know if it is still available. The Shining Monkey website shows it as sold out, so maybe they stopped making it. It was their fabric protector.


I was leafing through this thread- I JUST ordered Colonil to protect both leathers & suede on my bags. The Apple did NOTHING for color trf  ... And now I need a good cleaner


----------



## pianolize

Bagmedic said:


> One of the items from the Dillards handbag trade in event - Brahmin Lane bag in Coconut Melbourne.  A not so stark white and a huge seller for them!  I got lucky that one of my local stores still had one!
> View attachment 4021786
> View attachment 4021787


@Bagmedic, we have such similar tastes in bags!!! I just received but saw yours online:
	

		
			
		

		
	







Bagmedic said:


> I'm not a Kate Spade fan but saw this at Dillards last weekend and couldn't resist it!  While the bag has a black background, the spring colors really make the bag versatile and brings polish and sophistication to pastel attire.
> View attachment 4021788


Exactly-it's beautiful! You'd love some Ted Baker prints.
https://www.google.com/search?q=ted...hVlTt8KHdkzBT8Q_AUIEigC&biw=360&bih=560#isa=y


----------



## Bagmedic

pianolize said:


> @Bagmedic, we have such similar tastes in bags!!! I just received but saw yours online:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly-it's beautiful! You'd love some Ted Baker prints.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ted...hVlTt8KHdkzBT8Q_AUIEigC&biw=360&bih=560#isa=y


Love your's!

I do have a few Ted Baker items but just a wallet (pink with a pug on it) and a skirt that I haven't had an occasion to wear yet.  I started working at home so now my attire is mostly leggings and fleece or sundresses in the summer.  I should look for a bag now.  I love a nice print to change it up a bit!

https://www.google.com/search?newwi.....0j0i30k1.0.PJWoqZTRJpg#imgrc=Pc-7qODut-3QZM:


----------



## fayden

pianolize said:


> @Bagmedic, we have such similar tastes in bags!!! I just received but saw yours online:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4022143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly-it's beautiful! You'd love some Ted Baker prints.
> https://www.google.com/search?q=ted...hVlTt8KHdkzBT8Q_AUIEigC&biw=360&bih=560#isa=y



Reminds me of this bag I saw at J.Crew.

https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_cate...rcle-bag-in-suede/H7968?color_name=deep-blush


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bagmedic said:


> I'm not a Kate Spade fan but saw this at Dillards last weekend and couldn't resist it!  While the bag has a black background, the spring colors really make the bag versatile and brings polish and sophistication to pastel attire.
> View attachment 4021788



Love that print!


----------



## Bagmedic

fayden said:


> Reminds me of this bag I saw at J.Crew.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_cate...rcle-bag-in-suede/H7968?color_name=deep-blush


The canteen bag is huge this year!


----------



## pianolize

fayden said:


> Reminds me of this bag I saw at J.Crew.
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/p/womens_cate...rcle-bag-in-suede/H7968?color_name=deep-blush


It's cute! I think I saw it when looking for similar items online. I love that it's suede!


----------



## Hobbsy

Bagmedic said:


> One of the items from the Dillards handbag trade in event - Brahmin Lane bag in Coconut Melbourne.  A not so stark white and a huge seller for them!  I got lucky that one of my local stores still had one!
> View attachment 4021786
> View attachment 4021787


I like this! Could you, if you have time, take a picture of the inside? [emoji254]


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hobbsy said:


> I like this! Could you, if you have time, take a picture of the inside? [emoji254]


Are you sure this is big enough for you?
 [emoji6]


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> Are you sure this is big enough for you?
> [emoji6]


No, I don't think it is. [emoji22] It's so darn cute though.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hobbsy said:


> No, I don't think it is. [emoji22] It's so darn cute though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It really is cute. I have one and can the minimum necessities, but I can also make the Rogue 17 work for me.


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> It really is cute. I have one and can the minimum necessities, but I can also make the Rogue 17 work for me.


Ah ha! It's too small then! I've never looked into Brahmin before, but y'all are posting such cute ones! [emoji848]


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hobbsy said:


> Ah ha! It's too small then! I've never looked into Brahmin before, but y'all are posting such cute ones! [emoji848]


 It does fit more than the Rogue 17. They do have really pretty bags. Brahmin and coach are the main brand of bags I buy. I have a few Dooney and Bourke florentine leather bags but thinking about selling them because they are heavy and the style no longer fits my taste. Other than that I only have one each of Furla, Hammitt and Tory Burch.


----------



## Bagmedic

Here are interior photos of the Brahmin Lane.  The measurements on the Dillard's site are:  

Approx. 7.75(H) x 8(W) x 2.5(D)"; 25" strap drop
Approx. 0.88-lb. weight
It is definitely not a all day bag for me but more for summer events.  And for that purpose, it seems quite roomy.  I just can't fit both sunglass case AND eyeglass case.  Would call for either a slim wallet or use the card slots.


----------



## Hobbsy

Bagmedic said:


> Here are interior photos of the Brahmin Lane.  The measurements on the Dillard's site are:
> 
> Approx. 7.75(H) x 8(W) x 2.5(D)"; 25" strap drop
> Approx. 0.88-lb. weight
> It is definitely not a all day bag for me but more for summer events.  And for that purpose, it seems quite roomy.  I just can't fit both sunglass case AND eyeglass case.  Would call for either a slim wallet or use the card slots.
> View attachment 4022739
> View attachment 4022740
> View attachment 4022741


Thank you! It's really a cute bag!


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> It does fit more than the Rogue 17. They do have really pretty bags. Brahmin and coach are the main brand of bags I buy. I have a few Dooney and Bourke florentine leather bags but thinking about selling them because they are heavy and the style no longer fits my taste. Other than that I only have one each of Furla, Hammitt and Tory Burch.


I have a Dooney and Bourke Florentine I never wear for the same reasons. I think I'll peruse the Brahmin website! [emoji6]


----------



## Bagmedic

Saw this Patricia Nash Clutch style bag in a Pink Metallic color and fell in love.....has a long chain strap with it I didn't photo.  It is a pretty peachy pink color.  I found this one on ebay for less than what I could possibly get it at at Dillards on sale unless it goes to clearance so I jumped on it.  I see wearing this with a sundress out to dinner where I'm not driving since it won't hold my glasses that I now need to wear to drive at night.  Getting old sucks.....


----------



## Bagmedic

Hobbsy said:


> Thank you! It's really a cute bag!


You are welcome!  This color was hot the last month or so because it is such a great white for summer and they featured it in some ads.  I truly got lucky to get one and at the 25% off handbag event.  This won't get to the clearance shelf at Dillards!


----------



## BeachBagGal

I needed a new work tote and this MK tote fit the bill. It’s the med size Kelsey tote in dark navy nylon. It’ll be perfect for the rainy season. It even has feet!.


----------



## Glttglam

I love how different it is and the pop of color. Thanks for sharing


----------



## aundria17

Just got this Rebecca minkoff during the last sale


----------



## fayden

Just got my first flat brass first. It's pre owned but I love it.


----------



## Sarah03

aundria17 said:


> Just got this Rebecca minkoff during the last sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023420



Wow!!!! I love it! Which bag/color is this?!


----------



## aundria17

Sarah03 said:


> Wow!!!! I love it! Which bag/color is this?!


MAB tote mini in opal


----------



## yellowbernie

My first Hermes bag Evelyne pm in dark brown, not sure of the color name, but I am in love with this bag and style, Pre loved of course.  Loved it so much I now have a black one on it's way to me.


----------



## Sarah03

aundria17 said:


> MAB tote mini in opal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023782



Thank you! I thought I saw it on the website. It’s gonna come home to me!


----------



## aundria17

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you! I thought I saw it on the website. It’s gonna come home to me!


Looks much better in person


----------



## Hobbsy

yellowbernie said:


> My first Hermes bag Evelyne pm in dark brown, not sure of the color name, but I am in love with this bag and style, Pre loved of course.  Loved it so much I now have a black one on it's way to me.
> View attachment 4023802


I love this bag! [emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## yellowbernie

Hobbsy said:


> I love this bag! [emoji173][emoji173]


Thanks I do too, the leather is so soft.  The picture doesn't do it justice it's more beautiful irl.


----------



## Glttglam

Just received this as a late present in the mail. It is the Michael Kors Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink.


----------



## MKB0925

BeachBagGal said:


> I needed a new work tote and this MK tote fit the bill. It’s the med size Kelsey tote in dark navy nylon. It’ll be perfect for the rainy season. It even has feet!.
> View attachment 4022981


I love these colors...so pretty! I will have to look at the colors for this bag, I am looking for a medium size bag. I was looking at my bags last night and they are all on the larger side.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKB0925 said:


> I love these colors...so pretty! I will have to look at the colors for this bag, I am looking for a medium size bag. I was looking at my bags last night and they are all on the larger side.



Thanks! I LOVE this color combo too! I got this for sale at Macy’s.  I’ve been using it daily and LOVE it!!


----------



## meepabeep

My latest thrift store find, a Kenneth Cole bag that I just had to have...


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

aundria17 said:


> Just got this Rebecca minkoff during the last sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023420



I love the opal color! I got the Avery crossbody last week when it was on sale. I’m a little worried about how durable it’s going to be, but I couldn’t pass it up for the price. It’s a fun color for summer nights.


----------



## Newpurselove

So I just purchased my first rehab project.  I really wanted the look of a monogram bag (I have been lusting over the coach signature canvas) and LV is way too expensive IMO plus there are so many fakes out there. I love the idea of vintage so I just picked this baby up for less than fifty dollars. I hope she cleans up nicely  any advice from experienced rehabbers?


----------



## whateve

Newpurselove said:


> So I just purchased my first rehab project.  I really wanted the look of a monogram bag (I have been lusting over the coach signature canvas) and LV is way too expensive IMO plus there are so many fakes out there. I love the idea of vintage so I just picked this baby up for less than fifty dollars. I hope she cleans up nicely  any advice from experienced rehabbers?


Congratulations! I would clean the leather trim with vinegar.


----------



## Sol Ryan

Purchased my first Non-Coach bag since my Cult Gaia Ark... (which makes two Non-Coach bags in 10 years lol) introducing my new to me PS1 in Pepe  was so excited, I didn’t make the bed before I took pics this morning lol


----------



## whateve

Sol Ryan said:


> Purchased my first Non-Coach bag since my Cult Gaia Ark... (which makes two Non-Coach bags in 10 years lol) introducing my new to me PS1 in Pepe  was so excited, I didn’t make the bed before I took pics this morning lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035931


Congratulations! I've always been interested in this style but too afraid to take the plunge.


----------



## Sol Ryan

whateve said:


> Congratulations! I've always been interested in this style but too afraid to take the plunge.


I’ve been in love with this style since it came out, but between the cost and the fact it wasn’t Coach, I was too scared to buy. I found this one for a good price and figured it was time to take the jump. I’ve been a Proenza Schouler stalker for years since I got a pair of their shoes for a dollar at the Outnet Anniversary Sale years ago lol....


----------



## finer_woman

whateve said:


> Congratulations! I've always been interested in this style but too afraid to take the plunge.


You should, it's a great casual bag.


----------



## Glttglam

Here is my new pale blue, studded, medium Michael Kors Bristol satchel. I’ve been saving gift one to buy some bags in the Spring and Summer. I will start using this tomorrow


----------



## Glttglam

Sorry I meant to say gift money.


----------



## whateve

Glttglam said:


> Here is my new pale blue, studded, medium Michael Kors Bristol satchel. I’ve been saving gift one to buy some bags in the Spring and Summer. I will start using this tomorrow


That soft blue with the silver hardware is a perfect combination.


----------



## Glttglam

whateve said:


> That soft blue with the silver hardware is a perfect combination.


Thank you so much

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## pianolize

Bagmedic said:


> Saw this Patricia Nash Clutch style bag in a Pink Metallic color and fell in love.....has a long chain strap with it I didn't photo.  It is a pretty peachy pink color.  I found this one on ebay for less than what I could possibly get it at at Dillards on sale unless it goes to clearance so I jumped on it.  I see wearing this with a sundress out to dinner where I'm not driving since it won't hold my glasses that I now need to wear to drive at night.  Getting old sucks.....
> 
> View attachment 4022757
> View attachment 4022758





Glttglam said:


> Here is my new pale blue, studded, medium Michael Kors Bristol satchel. I’ve been saving gift one to buy some bags in the Spring and Summer. I will start using this tomorrow



Wow, these are both absolutely gorgeous!!!
@Bagmedic , is this a leather or fabric clutch? Beautiful!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Glttglam said:


> Here is my new pale blue, studded, medium Michael Kors Bristol satchel. I’ve been saving gift one to buy some bags in the Spring and Summer. I will start using this tomorrow


Very pretty bag, color is gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Glttglam

Hobbsy said:


> Very pretty bag, color is gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thank you so much

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glttglam

pianolize said:


> Wow, these are both absolutely gorgeous!!!
> @Bagmedic , is this a leather or fabric clutch? Beautiful!!!


Thank you so much

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Van2501

There are 3 members of my bag collection (despite of my Rogue and Dinky bags)
LV Cluny bb in black epi leather silver hardware
Chanel mini rectangular in red caviar silver hardware
Small Lady Dior in Black champagne gold hardware


----------



## whateve

Van2501 said:


> There are 3 members of my bag collection (despite of my Rogue and Dinky bags)
> LV Cluny bb in black epi leather silver hardware
> Chanel mini rectangular in red caviar silver hardware
> Small Lady Dior in Black champagne gold hardware


These are gorgeous!


----------



## Van2501

whateve said:


> These are gorgeous!


Thank you !!! I really enjoy using these bags.


----------



## Iamminda

Van2501 said:


> There are 3 members of my bag collection (despite of my Rogue and Dinky bags)
> LV Cluny bb in black epi leather silver hardware
> Chanel mini rectangular in red caviar silver hardware
> Small Lady Dior in Black champagne gold hardware



I love these three beauties (in the exact color/hardware combo).


----------



## Bagmedic

pianolize said:


> Wow, these are both absolutely gorgeous!!!
> @Bagmedic , is this a leather or fabric clutch? Beautiful!!!


It is leather which makes it even more spectacular!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> These are gorgeous!


I agree. I would love to own anyone or all three.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Finally found the perfect crossbody bag for my trip to Europe next month! I have a couple others that are too small or ones that I'm not comfortable carrying around for fear of pick pocketers. I didn't want to spend an arm and a leg, but I also didn't want anything cheap/low quality. Then I stumbled across this beauty on my lunch break! I don't know the name of this MK bag (pictured next to my Rogue).


----------



## jade

So I was at the outlets and found this “damaged” bag for 40% at Barneys. It had some “scratches.”  

It is a delicate lambskin bag so you know looking at it will cause some minor scrapes.  

I decided to pick it up and jump on the camera bag trend. 

I liked the extra compartment with card slots and the decorative elements that made this Jerome Dreyfus Pascal bag a perfect day to evening choice. Great for summer. 

These JD bags come with a little flashlight too. I had considered this brand before but it was too unknown to buy sight unseen.  I like the minimal branding. 

I broke my pact about leather linings but this was too cute. 

You can examine the scratches with that rear photo.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Another crossbody! Marc Jacobs Recruit Nomad in the small size. I’m taking these babies to Europe next month!


----------



## Sarah03

I’ve been on a non-Coach kick:
Tory Burch Fleming Satchel in Shell Pink
MK Medium Selma in Ultra Pink
LV Petit Noe in Multicolore Noir


----------



## houseof999

Sarah03 said:


> I’ve been on a non-Coach kick:
> Tory Burch Fleming Satchel in Shell Pink
> MK Medium Selma in Ultra Pink
> LV Petit Noe in Multicolore Noir
> View attachment 4047740
> 
> View attachment 4047741
> 
> View attachment 4047742


Convert me please. Lol! 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarah03

houseof999 said:


> Convert me please. Lol!
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk



Come hang around me a while and I’ll try my best!!


----------



## houseof999

Sarah03 said:


> Come hang around me a while and I’ll try my best!!


Might be hard to do since you just moved.. but I I might get a vacation out of it! [emoji4] Life outside of Coach.. kinda nervous to leave glove tanned leather! 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Might be hard to do since you just moved.. but I I might get a vacation out of it! [emoji4] Life outside of Coach.. kinda nervous to leave glove tanned leather!
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


But nappa is heavenly! My Bottega Veneta is deerskin, which is thick and wonderful. My Longchamp has really nice smooth, soft leather. Balenciaga is known for their leather - mine is wonderfully squishy. The problem with straying from Coach is that often the prices get a lot higher.


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> *The* *problem with straying from Coach is that often the prices get a lot higher*.


Tell me about it! I've got a Gucci coming tomorrow.


----------



## Sarah03

houseof999 said:


> Might be hard to do since you just moved.. but I I might get a vacation out of it! [emoji4] Life outside of Coach.. kinda nervous to leave glove tanned leather!
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


It’s by the beach, & there are only coach outlets nearby- we will have a better chance of NOT buying Coach lol


whateve said:


> But nappa is heavenly! My Bottega Veneta is deerskin, which is thick and wonderful. My Longchamp has really nice smooth, soft leather. Balenciaga is known for their leather - mine is wonderfully squishy. The problem with straying from Coach is that often the prices get a lot higher.


I’ll second the Balenciaga Leather. I only have 1, but it is some gorgeous, squishy leather. I’ve only touched a BV once, but I remember it being super nice! 


Suzanne B. said:


> Tell me about it! I've got a Gucci coming tomorrow.



Oh fun! Post pictures when it arrives!


----------



## SEWDimples

Tory Burch bag charm. I like the nautical look.


----------



## Suzanne B.

SEWDimples said:


> Tory Burch bag charm. I like the nautical look.
> 
> View attachment 4052509


I like this a lot! I have a Tory Perry tote in navy......I think it would look good on it.


----------



## SEWDimples

Suzanne B. said:


> I like this a lot! I have a Tory Perry tote in navy......I think it would look good on it.


Yes, it would. I missed one on Posh for really cheap. Also, I think I saw some on the bay.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suzanne B. said:


> I like this a lot! I have a Tory Perry tote in navy......I think it would look good on


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> Tory Burch bag charm. I like the nautical look.
> 
> View attachment 4052509



That’s cute! Love the color combo.


----------



## Suzanne B.

SEWDimples said:


> Yes, it would. I missed one on Posh for really cheap. Also, I think I saw some on the bay.


Thanks!


----------



## BlueMeezer

I've wanted a FOUNT bag for some time, but decided to pull the trigger before the recent price increase. These are Petite Bellfield Totes in cocoa and wolf with the zipper option. Very nice full grain Italian leather, solid brass hardware, and made in Cleveland. The inside looks as good as the outside.


----------



## Suzanne B.

BlueMeezer said:


> I've wanted a FOUNT bag for some time, but decided to pull the trigger before the recent price increase. These are Petite Bellfield Totes in cocoa and wolf with the zipper option. Very nice full grain Italian leather, solid brass hardware, and made in Cleveland. The inside looks as good as the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063828
> View attachment 4063836


Ohhhh! I like!


----------



## Bagmedic

BlueMeezer said:


> I've wanted a FOUNT bag for some time, but decided to pull the trigger before the recent price increase. These are Petite Bellfield Totes in cocoa and wolf with the zipper option. Very nice full grain Italian leather, solid brass hardware, and made in Cleveland. The inside looks as good as the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063828
> View attachment 4063836


i did the same!  I live in Cleveland and wanted a Fount bag for several years but been spending my money on Coach.  I went to their retail store just before the price increase and bought the large version of this bag in the butterscotch color.  It is a gorgeous bag!  I was in The Rack this winter and a young girl was carrying the bag I purchased and it looked so boho chic on her.  I knew that was the one i wanted (although any of them are great!).  I didn't buy the tassel yet but will on my next trip.  They are also at our monthly flea market which has grown to a very nice Sat jaunt so I'll stop by there and buy that and the moisturizer.  A bag to last a lifetime!  I think I need one of the clutches to go in my large tote!


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

Glttglam said:


> Here is my new pale blue, studded, medium Michael Kors Bristol satchel. I’ve been saving gift one to buy some bags in the Spring and Summer. I will start using this tomorrow


That is one beautiful bag!


----------



## BlueMeezer

Bagmedic said:


> i did the same!  I live in Cleveland and wanted a Fount bag for several years but been spending my money on Coach.  I went to their retail store just before the price increase and bought the large version of this bag in the butterscotch color.  It is a gorgeous bag!  I was in The Rack this winter and a young girl was carrying the bag I purchased and it looked so boho chic on her.  I knew that was the one i wanted (although any of them are great!).  I didn't buy the tassel yet but will on my next trip.  They are also at our monthly flea market which has grown to a very nice Sat jaunt so I'll stop by there and buy that and the moisturizer.  A bag to last a lifetime!  I think I need one of the clutches to go in my large tote!


That goldenrod color is so pretty too. I had a hard time deciding on a color, and ended up with two. The goldenrod didn't do much for me when I saw it online, but when I got the sample swatch book I changed my mind. If I ever get a third tote it will be goldenrod. I only ordered one tassel, and was a little unhappy about how much it affected the shipping charge, but then they sent me two and said to keep the extra one so that made up for it. I didn't buy the leather cream - I'm hoping something I have here already will work. They are such beautiful bags, and the price isn't that bad considering what you get and where it's made.


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Bagmedic said:


> i did the same!  I live in Cleveland and wanted a Fount bag for several years but been spending my money on Coach.  I went to their retail store just before the price increase and bought the large version of this bag in the butterscotch color.  It is a gorgeous bag!  I was in The Rack this winter and a young girl was carrying the bag I purchased and it looked so boho chic on her.  I knew that was the one i wanted (although any of them are great!).  I didn't buy the tassel yet but will on my next trip.  They are also at our monthly flea market which has grown to a very nice Sat jaunt so I'll stop by there and buy that and the moisturizer.  A bag to last a lifetime!  I think I need one of the clutches to go in my large tote!



Another Clevelander here  I just bought the Fount Coventry Bucket bag - it’s a great every day bag. I also have the Petite Bellfield Tote but in Hazelnut. These bags have the best leather and just get better with age and I love that they’re made in the USA/CLE. I’ve been obsessed since first seeing them at the Cleveland Flea several years ago. The owners are so nice, too.


----------



## BAGWANNABE

BlueMeezer said:


> I've wanted a FOUNT bag for some time, but decided to pull the trigger before the recent price increase. These are Petite Bellfield Totes in cocoa and wolf with the zipper option. Very nice full grain Italian leather, solid brass hardware, and made in Cleveland. The inside looks as good as the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063828
> View attachment 4063836



I have the Petite Bellfield Tote in Hazelnut. [emoji813]️ Love your color choices.


----------



## BlueMeezer

BAGWANNABE said:


> I have the Petite Bellfield Tote in Hazelnut. [emoji813]️ Love your color choices.


It's hard to go wrong with any of their colors. If I didn't have so many hazelnut bags already it would have been a serious contender. I do wish they had a lighter color, something like Coach's stone color. It's more spring/summer, and very versatile.


----------



## BAGWANNABE

BlueMeezer said:


> It's hard to go wrong with any of their colors. If I didn't have so many hazelnut bags already it would have been a serious contender. I do wish they had a lighter color, something like Coach's stone color. It's more spring/summer, and very versatile.



They used to have a lighter color - Ashwood. I’d love a true gray color.


----------



## Bagmedic

BAGWANNABE said:


> Another Clevelander here  I just bought the Fount Coventry Bucket bag - it’s a great every day bag. I also have the Petite Bellfield Tote but in Hazelnut. These bags have the best leather and just get better with age and I love that they’re made in the USA/CLE. I’ve been obsessed since first seeing them at the Cleveland Flea several years ago. The owners are so nice, too.


Yes, I've seen Jackie at various craft shows around town.  Nice to see their success!  I want more of their bags.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

BAGWANNABE said:


> Another Clevelander here  I just bought the Fount Coventry Bucket bag - it’s a great every day bag. I also have the Petite Bellfield Tote but in Hazelnut. These bags have the best leather and just get better with age and I love that they’re made in the USA/CLE. I’ve been obsessed since first seeing them at the Cleveland Flea several years ago. The owners are so nice, too.


I'm just outside Cleveland, never heard of this brand before! Just got on their website and might have to order a bucket bag!


----------



## BAGWANNABE

Harley77 said:


> I'm just outside Cleveland, never heard of this brand before! Just got on their website and might have to order a bucket bag!



Fount was on a Lebron James produced tv show on CNBC called Cleveland Hustles. They have a great story and now they have two storefronts - one in Lakewood and one in Columbus. I have the old version of the bucket bag and really love it.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

BAGWANNABE said:


> Fount was on a Lebron James produced tv show on CNBC called Cleveland Hustles. They have a great story and now they have two storefronts - one in Lakewood and one in Columbus. I have the old version of the bucket bag and really love it.


I'm definitely going to have to go check them out! I lived in Lakewood for several years, I miss it so much!!


----------



## Bagmedic

Harley77 said:


> I'm definitely going to have to go check them out! I lived in Lakewood for several years, I miss it so much!!


Check out their store in Gordon Square or come to the Cleveland Flea.  The Flea is on a Sat once a month.  It has grown so much and is a great way to spend a few hours on a Sat especially with nice weather!  They have a Facebook page for details.  Fount always has a booth.


----------



## buckeyebaker

columbus OH, so THAT's the store i keep on walking by, but never went in, with gorgeous leather goods in the front window. guess who's paying them a visit this week!!


----------



## Bagmedic

buckeyebaker said:


> columbus OH, so THAT's the store i keep on walking by, but never went in, with gorgeous leather goods in the front window. guess who's paying them a visit this week!!


That's the one!  Check it out!....or their website and on Instagram for great photos.


----------



## SEWDimples

I checked out their website and must say I really like these bags. I would like Banjo bag, but it is expensive. Also, I like the bucket bag in the color Hazelnut.


----------



## BlueMeezer

SEWDimples said:


> I checked out their website and must say I really like these bags. I would like Banjo bag, but it is expensive. Also, I like the bucket bag in the color Hazelnut.


That Banjo Bag is definitely a statement piece. It could be displayed it as a work of art.


----------



## houseof999

My very first Loewe crossbody. No idea if it had a formal name or how old but it's old.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got my first Rebecca Minkoff with the Love crossbody. I will start using it tomorrow


----------



## Teagaggle

Minkoff Midnighter lg crossbody in Taupe with two tone hardware. Found @ TJ Maxx for $99


----------



## faintlymacabre

Teagaggle said:


> Minkoff Midnighter lg crossbody in Taupe with two tone hardware. Found @ TJ Maxx for $99
> View attachment 4079062



This looks so much like a Courier!


----------



## Suzanne B.

faintlymacabre said:


> This looks so much like a Courier!


Exactly what I thought when I first saw it....though I THINK I saw it before the new courier ever came out.....so it may be a copy of the vintage version.   Which might be why Coach decided to remake the Courier themselves.


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> Exactly what I thought when I first saw it....though I THINK I saw it before the new courier ever came out.....so it may be a copy of the vintage version.   Which might be why Coach decided to remake the Courier themselves.


Except the tongue is much shorter, which I think I like better.


----------



## Teagaggle

whateve said:


> Except the tongue is much shorter, which I think I like better.


AMEN!


----------



## cuppateatime

I've been avoiding the Coach website (as in, not checking it every waking day) since December in hopes that I wouldn't be tempted to buy as much as I did last year, but that only led me to look at other brands.. I saw someone post their Chloe Faye backpack here which prompted me to browse more pics of it and soon enough, I now own a Chloe Faye Mini backpack!

And am now eyeing the Chloe Faye Day bag, which I think I'll end up with eventually.


----------



## CoachMaven

cuppateatime said:


> I've been avoiding the Coach website (as in, not checking it every waking day) since December in hopes that I wouldn't be tempted to buy as much as I did last year, but that only led me to look at other brands.. I saw someone post their Chloe Faye backpack here which prompted me to browse more pics of it and soon enough, I now own a Chloe Faye Mini backpack!
> 
> And am now eyeing the Chloe Faye Day bag, which I think I'll end up with eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079402


I love Chloe bags, and have had my eye on this one. So pretty!


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> Except the tongue is much shorter, which I think I like better.


Of course! The shorter strap is nicer / better imho. The Coach one is so long I think it would have the tendency to curl under or outward.....and it looks a bit weird to me being that long.


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> Of course! The shorter strap is nicer / better imho. The Coach one is so long I think it would have the tendency to curl under or outward.....and it looks a bit weird to me being that long.


That's why I got rid of my vintage versions.


----------



## Lake Effect

Suzanne B. said:


> Of course! The shorter strap is nicer / better imho. The Coach one is so long I think it would have the tendency to curl under or outward.....and it looks a bit weird to me being that long.





whateve said:


> That's why I got rid of my vintage versions.


This is the reason I doubled over the strap on my Patricia and Shoulder Sac. LOVE the strap this way.


----------



## Teagaggle

Ok, so even though I got the Minkoff studded crossbody just the other day (for a steal)  when I saw this cutie, I had to have it! Marc Jacobs mini grind tote. Pockets galore & cute as a button. Love!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> Ok, so even though I got the Minkoff studded crossbody just the other day (for a steal)  when I saw this cutie, I had to have it! Marc Jacobs mini grind tote. Pockets galore & cute as a button. Love!
> View attachment 4080102
> View attachment 4080103


It's so cute! I almost bought this bag last week but decided to wait for it to go on sale. How do you like carrying it?


----------



## Teagaggle

Satcheldoll said:


> It's so cute! I almost bought this bag last week but decided to wait for it to go on sale. How do you like carrying it?


I know...I hate full price but it's still cheaper than some of my Coach desires, even with them on sale.
I personally love it but just my first outing with it. I am still able to use my full size slim envelope wallet & mostly everything else I typically carry. I just had to switch to a smaller cosmetic pouch. I keep my wallet on one side, my keys, cosmetic pouch, phone & work badge in the other & then tissues, any coupons,  etc in the center zip. The diagonal center compartment looks odd at first but that actually keeps it structured, particularly when carrying it with the shoulder strap. I love the small handles for quick grabbing. 
I got it @ Nordstrom & they are good re: price adjustments if it goes on sale anytime soon.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> I know...I hate full price but it's still cheaper than some of my Coach desires, even with them on sale.
> I personally love it but just my first outing with it. I am still able to use my full size slim envelope wallet & mostly everything else I typically carry. I just had to switch to a smaller cosmetic pouch. I keep my wallet on one side, my keys, cosmetic pouch, phone & work badge in the other & then tissues, any coupons,  etc in the center zip. The diagonal center compartment looks odd at first but that actually keeps it structured, particularly when carrying it with the shoulder strap. I love the small handles for quick grabbing.
> I got it @ Nordstrom & they are good re: price adjustments if it goes on sale anytime soon.


Thanks for the info! Yes, definitely cheaper than some Coach. I'm so impatient I decided to order this one from Lord & Taylor. Got it for $177 and change. I figure it's not a bad "try it" price. They're having their Charity Days sale. It was on clearance and the site said it was discount eligible but wouldn't go through. I called customer service and they honored it.


----------



## Teagaggle

Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks for the info! Yes, definitely cheaper than some Coach. I'm so impatient I decided to order this one from Lord & Taylor. Got it for $177 and change. I figure it's not a bad "try it" price. They're having their Charity Days sale. It was on clearance and the site said it was discount eligible but wouldn't go through. I called customer service and they honored it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080184


Super cute! Thank heavens more don't have silver hardware or I'd be in trouble. However, thx for driving me to L&T...they have the larger tote in the same color pattern. Love it also. Sales...SMH! Let me know what you think of yours when you get it.


----------



## MooMooVT

cuppateatime said:


> I've been avoiding the Coach website (as in, not checking it every waking day) since December in hopes that I wouldn't be tempted to buy as much as I did last year, but that only led me to look at other brands.. I saw someone post their Chloe Faye backpack here which prompted me to browse more pics of it and soon enough, I now own a Chloe Faye Mini backpack!
> 
> And am now eyeing the Chloe Faye Day bag, which I think I'll end up with eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079402


Bag sisters! I have a Small Tan Faye Backpack and LOVE it!! I’ve been trying to branch out from Coach this year following my 9 or 10 bag bender in 2107.

I picked up the Faye in February and an LV Neverfull in Monogram Pivoine last weekend. Loving both and now on a full ban until... well, our 20th wedding Anniversary’s in August so...


----------



## cuppateatime

MooMooVT said:


> Bag sisters! I have a Small Tan Faye Backpack and LOVE it!! I’ve been trying to branch out from Coach this year following my 9 or 10 bag bender in 2107.
> 
> I picked up the Faye in February and an LV Neverfull in Monogram Pivoine last weekend. Loving both and now on a full ban until... well, our 20th wedding Anniversary’s in August so...


It was your tan small Faye! I managed to accumulate as many Coach bags in 2017 too... I'm starting to branch out as well, which is exciting but terrible for the wallet.

Oh so.. August sounds exciting! Maybe something new coming your way?


----------



## MooMooVT

cuppateatime said:


> It was your tan small Faye! I managed to accumulate as many Coach bags in 2017 too... I'm starting to branch out as well, which is exciting but terrible for the wallet.
> 
> Oh so.. August sounds exciting! Maybe something new coming your way?


You're going to love the Faye Backpack! So fun!

Thinking I'd love to pick up a Pochette Accessoire DA or Mono if that's even possible. Or maybe just Zipped Card Case or a Pochette Felicie in either Noir or Noir/Hot Pink. I'd also love a Chloe Pixie and I could be more flexible on the color if there's a good sale (I know there are great sales going on now but the TOTAL BAN is real.)

How about you? What's next on your wish list?

My 2017 Coach bender included:
2 Saddle 23's - Saddle & Burnished Grey
3 Dinky's - Flax, Saddle & Cherry
2 Rogue - Chalk & Utility
2 Soho - Orange Link & Black

Then the Chloe Backpack and Louis Vuitton NF...


----------



## MooMooVT

Suzanne B. said:


> Of course! The shorter strap is nicer / better imho. The Coach one is so long I think it would have the tendency to curl under or outward.....and it looks a bit weird to me being that long.


This color is fab, BTW! Have/will you post mod shots? I'd love to see how the mini wears! No worry if you're not so inclined


----------



## Suzanne B.

MooMooVT said:


> This color is fab, BTW! Have/will you post mod shots? I'd love to see how the mini wears! No worry if you're not so inclined


Sorry, it's Teagaggle that has the Minkoff Midnighter bag with the shorter 'tongue'......I don't have a Coach courier either, which has the long 'tongue'. Whateve and I were talking about the tongue / strap that closes those bags, not the shoulder strap.....sorry for any  confusion.


----------



## Glttglam

I found this Kate Spade laurel way Stacy in warm guava today.


----------



## Teagaggle

Suzanne B. said:


> Sorry, it's Teagaggle that has the Minkoff Midnighter bag with the shorter 'tongue'......I don't have a Coach courier either, which has the long 'tongue'. Whateve and I were talking about the tongue / strap that closes those bags, not the shoulder strap.....sorry for any  confusion.


Good morning! Sorry, I can't do a selfie to save my life. If you go on Rebecca Minkoffs site, you can see them there. Her whole midnighter line is on sale. Hope that helps.


----------



## LL777

I need your help ladies. I’m trying to decide between these two bags and need your input. Please help me choose


----------



## Sarah03

LL777 said:


> I need your help ladies. I’m trying to decide between these two bags and need your input. Please help me choose



Those are both gorgeous, so I can understand your dilemma! I am drawn to the light beige. I love the warmth!


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> I need your help ladies. I’m trying to decide between these two bags and need your input. Please help me choose


I love both! I have an Ant in taupe, at least I think that's the color name and love the bag. I don't think you could go wrong with either color, they're both lovely!


----------



## Suzanne B.

LL777 said:


> I need your help ladies. I’m trying to decide between these two bags and need your input. Please help me choose


I like both too! But if forced to pick one I'd go with the silvery gray one just because I don't have anything like that color in my 'collection'.


----------



## LL777

Hobbsy said:


> I love both! I have an Ant in taupe, at least I think that's the color name and love the bag. I don't think you could go wrong with either color, they're both lovely!


Thank you. Can you share pictures of your bag? Is it heavy? Is it easily scratched?


----------



## whateve

LL777 said:


> I need your help ladies. I’m trying to decide between these two bags and need your input. Please help me choose


I like the gray but I don't usually care for beiges.


----------



## Bagmedic

While I consider both colors neutrals, I am more drawn to the beige one.  It is sophisticated in style but emits a warmth to it.  The gray emits coolness to me.  It all depends what you will make you happy and complements your wardrobe.


----------



## BeachBagGal

LL777 said:


> I need your help ladies. I’m trying to decide between these two bags and need your input. Please help me choose



Both are nice colors. Tough choice. Which one would go better with your wardrobe? Which color don’t you have in your collection? Based on the photos.. the top one looks warmer and bottom looks cooler toned. My initial reaction I was drawn to the top one.


----------



## LL777

BeachBagGal said:


> Both are nice colors. Tough choice. Which one would go better with your wardrobe? Which color don’t you have in your collection? Based on the photos.. the top one looks warmer and bottom looks cooler toned. My initial reaction I was drawn to the top one.


I have an apricot double swagger and I’m thinking that the top color will be very close to the apricot. I dont have anything in grey and I’m not sure that it will be too much of grey in this size.  I believe that it’s easy to Match these two colors with my wardrove. They are very neutral colors at least I think


----------



## faintlymacabre

I'd go with grey, but I'm generally more attracted to the cooler tones!


----------



## toujours*chic

I think it depends on your wardrobe- these are expensive bags so I understand being deliberate- I would even say you need to see them irl before purchase to decide. But that is me. Saks is good about returns if going to the store is difficult.

IMO, the gray is something you can dress up or down. I can see it with denim as easily as with business attire. To me, the beige is a little dressier. I also prefer gold HDW with warmer tones like beige. But both are gorgeous and I am sure you will love whichever you choose.


----------



## BagsRGreat

LL777 said:


> I need your help ladies. I’m trying to decide between these two bags and need your input. Please help me choose


I would choose the gray one, due to my coloring and my clothing, which I choose to complement my coloring.  That said, if you are a blonde, go with the beige.  If you are a brunette, go for the grey--- unless you are someone who wears camels, beiges, taupes, pastels, and browns, primarily, instead of black, white, gray and bright colors, which would pair the best with gray.  If you can wear either color bag equally well, then I wish you good luck choosing between the two!


----------



## cuppateatime

MooMooVT said:


> You're going to love the Faye Backpack! So fun!
> 
> Thinking I'd love to pick up a Pochette Accessoire DA or Mono if that's even possible. Or maybe just Zipped Card Case or a Pochette Felicie in either Noir or Noir/Hot Pink. I'd also love a Chloe Pixie and I could be more flexible on the color if there's a good sale (I know there are great sales going on now but the TOTAL BAN is real.)
> 
> How about you? What's next on your wish list?
> 
> My 2017 Coach bender included:
> 2 Saddle 23's - Saddle & Burnished Grey
> 3 Dinky's - Flax, Saddle & Cherry
> 2 Rogue - Chalk & Utility
> 2 Soho - Orange Link & Black
> 
> Then the Chloe Backpack and Louis Vuitton NF...


I do love the Faye backpack! I'm enjoying the extra strap to carry on my shoulder, so handy!
Oh, those all sound very nice and I love the shape of the Pochette. I've never had my eye on LV, but I've been looking for a small pouch to hold my keys so they don't scratch my bags and after looking around, I found that LV has the perfect little key case. I'm starting to understand the popularity of their small accessories, they're so functional!

My wishlist includes: possibly the LV key pouch (cles?) in mono, Chloe Faye Day Small or Mini in Black, Hermes CDC bracelet in black/GHW. My interests have gone all over the place after 2017 Coach!

Oof, so 2017 was the year I got into Coach and fell super hard for the Rogue. These are what I currently have from Coach:
2 medium Rogues - Black, Butterscotch
3 Rogue 25s - Black, Petal Pink, Melon
3 Rogue 17s - Black, 1941 whipstitch red, Melon
3 Dinkiers - Black, Black with Red Python, NASA embossed goldenrod color
2 Sohos - Flax, Black

I might have too many repeat colors...


----------



## BeachBagGal

LL777 said:


> I have an apricot double swagger and I’m thinking that the top color will be very close to the apricot. I dont have anything in grey and I’m not sure that it will be too much of grey in this size.  I believe that it’s easy to Match these two colors with my wardrove. They are very neutral colors at least I think



Then it sounds like grey is the winner.


----------



## SEWDimples

Coach was not the only brand with 70% off this weekend. I purchased this white satchel from Fossil. I like the details and needed a bag beside my Chalk/Black Rogue for the spring and summer.


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> Thank you. Can you share pictures of your bag? Is it heavy? Is it easily scratched?


The color name on receipt is taupe gray. 
It's not heavy, much less lighter than a Rogue. I haven't scratched it yet and it's been carried quite a lot. I'm going to change my vote for you to the gray. It's really overcast today, probably not the best pictures.


----------



## LL777

Hobbsy said:


> The color name on receipt is taupe gray.
> It's not heavy, much less lighter than a Rogue. I haven't scratched it yet and it's been carried quite a lot. I'm going to change my vote for you to the gray. It's really overcast today, probably not the best pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4082890
> View attachment 4082891


I love your bag. The color is so beautiful. I ordered this one today so hopefully they will be able to fulfill my order and the bag will arrive in perfect condition. I stopped by the store today and they said that there is only one in the entire company. So, I told them to ship it to their store so I’ll be able to examine it in the store. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Hobbsy

LL777 said:


> I love your bag. The color is so beautiful. I ordered this one today so hopefully they will be able to fulfill my order and the bag will arrive in perfect condition. I stopped by the store today and they said that there is only one in the entire company. So, I told them to ship it to their store so I’ll be able to examine it in the store. Fingers crossed...


Gorgeous color!! I hope it's perfect and you love it!


----------



## meepabeep

I found a near perfect grey Ora Delphine in Goodwill, I couldn't leave it there.


----------



## houseof999

meepabeep said:


> I found a near perfect grey Ora Delphine in Goodwill, I couldn't leave it there.


It's gorgeous! Great find! [emoji106]


----------



## whateve

meepabeep said:


> I found a near perfect grey Ora Delphine in Goodwill, I couldn't leave it there.


I've never heard of this brand, but the bag looks beautiful.


----------



## meepabeep

whateve said:


> I've never heard of this brand, but the bag looks beautiful.



Me either. It's good quality, but I looked it up anyway while I was still in the store.


----------



## Mcandy

SEWDimples said:


> Coach was not the only brand with 70% off this weekend. I purchased this white satchel from Fossil. I like the details and needed a bag beside my Chalk/Black Rogue for the spring and summer.
> 
> View attachment 4082527




Fossil is a very durable brand. They really hold on quite a long time


----------



## pianolize

Teagaggle said:


> Ok, so even though I got the Minkoff studded crossbody just the other day (for a steal)  when I saw this cutie, I had to have it! Marc Jacobs mini grind tote. Pockets galore & cute as a button. Love!
> View attachment 4080102
> View attachment 4080103





Satcheldoll said:


> It's so cute! I almost bought this bag last week but decided to wait for it to go on sale. How do you like carrying it?





Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks for the info! Yes, definitely cheaper than some Coach. I'm so impatient I decided to order this one from Lord & Taylor. Got it for $177 and change. I figure it's not a bad "try it" price. They're having their Charity Days sale. It was on clearance and the site said it was discount eligible but wouldn't go through. I called customer service and they honored it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080184


 My question exactly! I love these-saw them at MJ a cpl weeks ago! Stared at them for a long time only to wonder what wouldn't fit in the diagonal compartments!  How do you like it? SO CUTE!!! The sale isn't still going on, is it?!


----------



## pianolize

LL777 said:


> I have an apricot double swagger and I’m thinking that the top color will be very close to the apricot. I dont have anything in grey and I’m not sure that it will be too much of grey in this size.  I believe that it’s easy to Match these two colors with my wardrove. They are very neutral colors at least I think





LL777 said:


> I love your bag. The color is so beautiful. I ordered this one today so hopefully they will be able to fulfill my order and the bag will arrive in perfect condition. I stopped by the store today and they said that there is only one in the entire company. So, I told them to ship it to their store so I’ll be able to examine it in the store. Fingers crossed...


After all that, I'm in agreement w everyone- so glad you're choosing the gray!!! They are both such gorgeous, beautiful, DIFFERENT bags. This is how I get into trouble. They have completely different 'personalities'!!! If you have a similar apricot, I'd definitely have picked this one (plus my wardrobe goes with it).  I branched out this past week with colors, apparently- just came back from Italy with an interchangable O-Bag in a light blue!!! (GASP!!!) For me with blacks/grays/whites/pinks this is CRAZY. Also I just broke down n ordered a marine rogue... ( :O ) I have NO SUCH COLORS in my wardrobe, though I recognize these as neutral and beautiful! Generally on a drab, rainy day as today, I'll be wearing a black-based outfit plus a bright colored bag, presumably!


----------



## Satcheldoll

pianolize said:


> My question exactly! I love these-saw them at MJ a cpl weeks ago! Stared at them for a long time only to wonder what wouldn't fit in the diagonal compartments!  How do you like it? SO CUTE!!! The sale isn't still going on, is it?!


The sale isn't still on but the color I ordered has been permanently marked down to $177.75 at Lord & Taor. In case you missed it see Teagaggle's post #6103 on what fits. I just received mine yesterday. I like it but I'm wondering if I should just get the color I really want which is the baby blue colorblock. Unfortunately I can't find it on sale anywhere right now.


----------



## pianolize

Satcheldoll said:


> The sale isn't still on but the color I ordered has been permanently marked down to $177.75 at Lord & Taor. In case you missed it see Teagaggle's post #6103 on what fits. I just received mine yesterday. I like it but I'm wondering if I should just get the color I really want which is the baby blue colorblock. Unfortunately I can't find it on sale anywhere right now.


TY so much! Atm I'm on a mini ban due to unintended spree in Italy...


----------



## Satcheldoll

pianolize said:


> TY so much! Atm I'm on a mini ban due to unintended spree in Italy...


You're welcome! I know what you mean about the ban. I bought another bag while I was waiting for this one to arrive. I'm trying to be smarter about my purchases. What style O-bag did you get? I looked at them years ago but never ordered anything. Until you mentioned it in your post I had forgotten all about them.


----------



## pianolize

Satcheldoll said:


> You're welcome! I know what you mean about the ban. I bought another bag while I was waiting for this one to arrive. I'm trying to be smarter about my purchases. What style O-bag did you get? I looked at them years ago but never ordered anything. Until you mentioned it in your post I had forgotten all about them.


Im not sure what is called, but it's the mini satchel [which could compress into my suitcase...] w interchangable flap!!! SO CUTE; perfect for rain!!!


----------



## anthrosphere

I just received this in the mail. Cinderella tote from Dooney and Bourke! Unfortunately it’s too big for me so it’s going back, but thought I share it here anyway. It’s a beautiful bag and seems well made. Love the pattern of Jaq, Gus and her glass slipper on the zipper, too.

Oh and I also love the hangtag, it’s embossed with her slipper on one side and “dream big princess” on the other.


----------



## LaurenR17

anthrosphere said:


> I just received this in the mail. Cinderella tote from Dooney and Bourke! Unfortunately it’s too big for me so it’s going back, but thought I share it here anyway. It’s a beautiful bag and seems well made. Love the pattern of Jaq, Gus and her glass slipper on the zipper, too.
> 
> Oh and I also love the hangtag, it’s embossed with her slipper on one side and “dream big princess” on the other.
> 
> View attachment 4097770
> View attachment 4097775



So cute! Shame it doesn’t work for you.


----------



## Glttglam

I got 2 recent birthday gifts from friends. They are both Michael Kors. The first one is the Jet Set large floral embellished crossbody in soft pink and the second is a Bristol small floral applique crossbody in bright red.


----------



## Iamminda

Glttglam said:


> I got 2 recent birthday gifts from friends. They are both Michael Kors. The first one is the Jet Set large floral embellished crossbody in soft pink and the second is a Bristol small floral applique crossbody in bright red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4097873
> View attachment 4097874



These are real pretty.  You are lucky to have friends who are both generous and have great fashion taste/style.   Happy Belated Birthday to you.


----------



## Glttglam

Iamminda said:


> These are real pretty.  You are lucky to have friends who are both generous and have great fashion taste/style.   Happy Belated Birthday to you.


Thank you so much! Yes they are the best friends


----------



## SEWDimples

Stuart Weitzman is having a sale with 50% off, plus an additional 20% off when you buy 2 or more sale items.

Here are my first Stuart Weitzman bags.

Black Lola (Leather & suede with black leather lining)







Blue Lexie - SW stock photo waiting for mine to be delivered to store. (Leather & suede with Navy ultra suede lining)


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Stuart Weitzman is having a sale with 50% off, plus an additional 20% off when you buy 2 or more sale items.
> 
> Here are my first Stuart Weitzman bags.
> 
> Black Lola (Leather & suede with black leather lining)
> 
> View attachment 4108424
> 
> 
> View attachment 4108429
> 
> 
> Blue Lexie - SW stock photo waiting for mine to be delivered to store. (Leather & suede with Navy ultra suede lining)
> View attachment 4108428


I've never seen this brand IRL.  How is the quality vs say Coach?  I think they are related companies.  Is this a more elevated brand than Coach or would you say comparable?  I have been on their website once when one of the Coach SA's mentioned she was eyeing some boots there.  I can't remember how their price point compares.  Off to look!


----------



## SEWDimples

I'm not sure I can give an opinion yet. This is my first purchase of a Stuart Weitzman bag and I have not used either bag. I love the leather and think the details are amazing.  They both have either a leather or a suede lining.  The price point is comparable. I'm still a big Coach fan, but for the price and discount, I wanted to try this brand.


----------



## SEWDimples

My other Stuart Weitzman bag arrived. I really like the combination of pebbled leather and suede, plus the strap size is perfect. I cannot wait to use it in the fall.

Blue Lexie


----------



## Lake Effect

For years I had been using a long larger wallet, that was probably just force of habit from check book days. At the beginning of the year, I decided to move into a smaller wallet and slimmer pouches to see if it would be easier to change around my vintage bags. So at the beginning of year I bought an inexpensive Mundi leather wallet and a few slimmer VB pouches (there is a VB outlet by me). It's worked out well : ) I am letting go of some larger, chunkier VB make-up pouches and moving into the slimmer set I picked up last week.


----------



## MKB0925

Lake Effect said:


> For years I had been using a long larger wallet, that was probably just force of habit from check book days. At the beginning of the year, I decided to move into a smaller wallet and slimmer pouches to see if it would be easier to change around my vintage bags. So at the beginning of year I bought an inexpensive Mundi leather wallet and a few slimmer VB pouches (there is a VB outlet by me). It's worked out well : ) I am letting go of some larger, chunkier VB make-up pouches and moving into the slimmer set I picked up last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115519


Love all of your purchases...pretty red wallet!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Picked up my first Hermes piece pre-loved yesterday! And my Coach crossbody that DBF gave me for my birthday came along for the ride!


----------



## Lake Effect

MKB0925 said:


> Love all of your purchases...pretty red wallet!


Thanks. I  went back to VB to return a flat iron/curling iron holder (it seemed flimsy and for $5 more I got my neice a much nicer one from the Container Store) yesterday and ended up getting a matching sun glass cover and the Tech pouch in fabric (above is in nylon,). It's fun having some matching assecories. I chose the pattern/color to go with neutrals, black, red. And it does nicely. So I am glad I got them now, the pattern was on clearance.  And they can all get washed 
The wallet was a steal at $15. I just did not want to put out $$ for something I wouldn't use.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I just snagged these 2 card holders on sale from Ssense.  I will only keep one, but I want to see if a YSL is really all that amazing compared to a less high-end brand like Rag & Bone.  I've seen/held the R&B one IRL and it was very nicely made.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Oh, my Celine Phantom Cabas also arrived today. [emoji3]


----------



## houseof999

Got a phone wristlet in tile blue and a rust orange shoulder strap from the MK sale


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Got a phone wristlet in tile blue and a rust orange shoulder strap from the MK sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127973
> View attachment 4127974


What are you going to use the strap on?


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> What are you going to use the strap on?


I haven't tried on any bags yet but I thought it was a bright orange when I ordered it. [emoji19]


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Michael Kors small Mercer gallery tote in lt quartz on a super deal in Macy's and couldn't pass it up. Plus it's in my favorite color.


----------



## whateve

Glttglam said:


> Just got this Michael Kors small Mercer gallery tote in lt quartz on a super deal in Macy's and couldn't pass it up. Plus it's in my favorite color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132236


It's so cute!


----------



## Glttglam

whateve said:


> It's so cute!


Thank you


----------



## haneulhouseki

Some MK goodies I picked up last month


----------



## Teagaggle

Minkoff Darren Messenger. Loved the all black look & the leather is very smooshy!
Thank you Nordstrom Rack!


----------



## SEWDimples

faintlymacabre said:


> Oh, my Celine Phantom Cabas also arrived today. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127906


Hi @faintlymacabre! Congrats. Celine has amazing bags. Do you own any others? I would like to own a Trifold tote because it is gorgeous.


----------



## faintlymacabre

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @faintlymacabre! Congrats. Celine has amazing bags. Do you own any others? I would like to own a Trifold tote because it is gorgeous.


Celine has been a major vice of mine this year. I've been trying to sell bags that I don't use anymore to fund this new "habit", and 2 of these were preowned purchases. Here's my little family so far!

The Trifold actually is really amazing. Great organization (similar to the Rogue with 2 outside slip compartments and one central zipped), and the leather is so thick and luxurious!


----------



## SEWDimples

faintlymacabre said:


> Celine has been a major vice of mine this year. I've been trying to sell bags that I don't use anymore to fund this new "habit", and 2 of these were preowned purchases. Here's my little family so far!
> 
> The Trifold actually is really amazing. Great organization (similar to the Rogue with 2 outside slip compartments and one central zipped), and the leather is so thick and luxurious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4133052



Thanks for the feedback and pictures. I want Trifold because I love beautiful think leather. Did you purchase Trifolld new? I’ll put it on my list for 2019.


----------



## faintlymacabre

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks for the feedback and pictures. I want Trifold because I love beautiful think leather. Did you purchase Trifolld new? I’ll put it on my list for 2019.



I did.  I will send you a PM...


----------



## haneulhouseki

faintlymacabre said:


> Celine has been a major vice of mine this year. I've been trying to sell bags that I don't use anymore to fund this new "habit", and 2 of these were preowned purchases. Here's my little family so far!
> 
> The Trifold actually is really amazing. Great organization (similar to the Rogue with 2 outside slip compartments and one central zipped), and the leather is so thick and luxurious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4133052


Loving that Solo Crossbody! That color is gorgeous. How are you liking it so far?


----------



## meepabeep

Thrift store find, a purple Marc by Marc Jacobs crossbody (authenticated by TPF's faith_ann  )


----------



## whateve

meepabeep said:


> Thrift store find, a purple Marc by Marc Jacobs crossbody (authenticated by TPF's faith_ann  )


I love that purple!


----------



## SEWDimples

meepabeep said:


> Thrift store find, a purple Marc by Marc Jacobs crossbody (authenticated by TPF's faith_ann  )


Congrats! Great color. Enjoy!


----------



## OperaCake

Disney x Cath Kidston Alice in Wonderland and Louis Vuitton Blanche BB with Coach bag charms. Aren’t they cute?  We don’t have any Cath Kidston stores here where I live so had to order it from England.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

This thread should have been called coacheats!!


----------



## houseof999

susanagonzc said:


> This thread should have been called coacheats!!


[emoji38][emoji23]


----------



## whateve

susanagonzc said:


> This thread should have been called coacheats!!


First I read that as coach-eats and thought there were pictures of food!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> First I read that as coach-eats and thought there were pictures of food!


This is even funnier! Were you hungry?! [emoji38]


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> This is even funnier! Were you hungry?! [emoji38]


I must have been. Coach plus food is pretty much heaven!


----------



## MooMooVT

My latest obsession - the LV Neverfull MM. I hated this bag until a few months ago. Now I have the Azur RB and the Mono Pivoine. Full Ban Island until 2019... Forgive any duplicate post.


----------



## BeachBagGal

meepabeep said:


> Thrift store find, a purple Marc by Marc Jacobs crossbody (authenticated by TPF's faith_ann  )



Oh wow I love this little bag! I used to have this style, but sold it when I was trying to downsize. How much did you get it for?


----------



## meepabeep

whateve said:


> I love that purple!





SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Great color. Enjoy!





BeachBagGal said:


> Oh wow I love this little bag! I used to have this style, but sold it when I was trying to downsize. How much did you get it for?



Thank you all 

I got it for $7. They usually price things pretty low there (Thrifty Shopper), but sometimes Coach and MK will be more. I've paid up to $40 for Coach.


----------



## BeachBagGal

meepabeep said:


> Thank you all
> 
> I got it for $7. They usually price things pretty low there (Thrifty Shopper), but sometimes Coach and MK will be more. I've paid up to $40 for Coach.



WOW! That’s super cheap!! [emoji1303][emoji1303]


----------



## yellowbernie

My new to me Hermes Trim II in Clemence leather, loving this bag..


----------



## Satcheldoll

Strathberry MC Nano in Blossom Yellow.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

This is the last bag I got before being placed on ban island lol 
Gucci Bree Leather Canera Crossbody Bag


----------



## Johnpauliegal

MooMooVT said:


> My latest obsession - the LV Neverfull MM. I hated this bag until a few months ago. Now I have the Azur RB and the Mono Pivoine. Full Ban Island until 2019... Forgive any duplicate post.
> View attachment 4138253
> 
> View attachment 4138255



Wow. I love these bags!  They’re on my wish list! Lol.


----------



## houseof999

Satcheldoll said:


> Strathberry MC Nano in Blossom Yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151016
> View attachment 4151017


I love this color! Looks delicious like mango on my screen! [emoji39]


----------



## houseof999

Johnpauliegal said:


> This is the last bag I got before being placed on ban island lol [emoji3]
> Gucci Bree Leather Canera Crossbody Bag
> View attachment 4151150


What a beautiful bag! Congrats!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Johnpauliegal said:


> This is the last bag I got before being placed on ban island lol [emoji3]
> Gucci Bree Leather Canera Crossbody Bag
> View attachment 4151150


This is really pretty!


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> I love this color! Looks delicious like mango on my screen! [emoji39]


Thanks! I wasn't so sure about the color at first or the size (it's shorter in length than my Soho crossbody).


----------



## houseof999

Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks! I wasn't so sure about the color at first or the size (it's shorter in length than my Soho crossbody).


If it has enough depth for all your things and they fit inside, then you probably don't need the length. It really is adorable. I always admire the clean lines of this brand's bags. I love them, want them but I don't think they'd look great styled with leggings and sweat shirt. I feel it's best suited for dressy clothes but I haven't tried/looked for on what to wear with them. [emoji4]


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> If it has enough depth for all your things and they fit inside, then you probably don't need the length. It really is adorable. I always admire the clean lines of this brand's bags. I love them, want them but I don't think they'd look great styled with leggings and sweat shirt. I feel it's best suited for dressy clothes but I haven't tried/looked for on what to wear with them. [emoji4]


I can make the size work. It's funny, I'm the opposite on clothes styling with these bags.  I plan to wear jeans and t-shirt or maybe a simple cut blouse with it. Totally casusal.


----------



## houseof999

Satcheldoll said:


> I can make the size work. It's funny, I'm the opposite on clothes styling with these bags.  I plan to wear jeans and t-shirt or maybe a simple cut blouse with it. Totally casusal.


Oh great! Now that I know it can be worn casually I'm in trouble.. might actually buy one of these someday. [emoji846] TY!


----------



## MooMooVT

Johnpauliegal said:


> This is the last bag I got before being placed on ban island lol
> Gucci Bree Leather Canera Crossbody Bag
> View attachment 4151150


This is gorgeous! Well worth a jaunt over to Ban Island. Welcome. It's warm here and the daiquiris are flowing...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

houseof999 said:


> What a beautiful bag! Congrats!


Thank you 


Satcheldoll said:


> This is really pretty!


Thank you


----------



## Johnpauliegal

MooMooVT said:


> This is gorgeous! Well worth a jaunt over to Ban Island. Welcome. It's warm here and the daiquiris are flowing...


Thank you. Yes that’s my kind of island lol
Worth spending time there.


----------



## Teagaggle

Picked up this Vince Camuto tote at Nordstrom Rack. The grommet detail pulled me in & then I saw the zip pocket on one side & two slip pockets on the other...jackpot. Soooo many totes don't have this. Was on the fence as it was $125 (drop in the bucket compared to my Coach purchases). I figured, let me take it home, play around with it & see. It rang up @ $62!!! Um, SOLD! Deal of the week for me, I am sure!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> Picked up this Vince Camuto tote at Nordstrom Rack. The grommet detail pulled me in & then I saw the zip pocket on one side & two slip pockets on the other...jackpot. Soooo many totes don't have this. Was on the fence as it was $125 (drop in the bucket compared to my Coach purchases). I figured, let me take it home, play around with it & see. It rang up @ $62!!! Um, SOLD! Deal of the week for me, I am sure!
> View attachment 4159791
> View attachment 4159792
> View attachment 4159793


I love this tote! I wish my city had a Nordstrom Rack. They seem to have so many goodies to be found.


----------



## Bagmedic

Teagaggle said:


> Picked up this Vince Camuto tote at Nordstrom Rack. The grommet detail pulled me in & then I saw the zip pocket on one side & two slip pockets on the other...jackpot. Soooo many totes don't have this. Was on the fence as it was $125 (drop in the bucket compared to my Coach purchases). I figured, let me take it home, play around with it & see. It rang up @ $62!!! Um, SOLD! Deal of the week for me, I am sure!
> View attachment 4159791
> View attachment 4159792
> View attachment 4159793


Vince Camuto has great hardware on their bags!  Simple but substantial.  Great find!


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> Picked up this Vince Camuto tote at Nordstrom Rack. The grommet detail pulled me in & then I saw the zip pocket on one side & two slip pockets on the other...jackpot. Soooo many totes don't have this. Was on the fence as it was $125 (drop in the bucket compared to my Coach purchases). I figured, let me take it home, play around with it & see. It rang up @ $62!!! Um, SOLD! Deal of the week for me, I am sure!
> View attachment 4159791
> View attachment 4159792
> View attachment 4159793


Congrats! Lovely tote bag. Enjoy.


----------



## Bagmedic

Made the mistake of stopping at TJ Maxx today.  I was in the area where we have our best one that includes The Runway.  This store used to have tons of really nice handbags but the last few years I rarely see anything I like so I stopped going there.  I happened to be in the neighborhood so stopped in and found this!  I've seen this brand there before and always wanted one.  This one I couldn't pass up with the tooled leather.  The leather of this Marino Orlandi bag is superb!  It feels so substantial and I like that the bag can be carried many ways - shoulder bag, sling, short shoulder and possibly messenger style but need to play with the strap.  I didn't want to take it apart and then not remember how it went!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bagmedic said:


> Made the mistake of stopping at TJ Maxx today.  I was in the area where we have our best one that includes The Runway.  This store used to have tons of really nice handbags but the last few years I rarely see anything I like so I stopped going there.  I happened to be in the neighborhood so stopped in and found this!  I've seen this brand there before and always wanted one.  This one I couldn't pass up with the tooled leather.  The leather of this Marino Orlandi bag is superb!  It feels so substantial and I like that the bag can be carried many ways - shoulder bag, sling, short shoulder and possibly messenger style but need to play with the strap.  I didn't want to take it apart and then not remember how it went!
> 
> View attachment 4160877
> View attachment 4160878
> View attachment 4160879
> View attachment 4160881


Omg this is gorgeous!!! I've never heard of this brand before.


----------



## Grymera

I haven't gotten this in yet, but I found this super cute Tory Burch crossbody at Costco .com for $100 off retail! And it's still being sold for full price on the Tory Burch site with tons of positive reviews. I'm hoping it can replace an old crossbody bag that I've destroyed with heavy use over the past 5 years.


----------



## Bagmedic

Harley77 said:


> Omg this is gorgeous!!! I've never heard of this brand before.


I've seen them years ago at TJ Maxx and I guess at the time, I wasn't spending that much money on a handbag.  I always thought their leather was superb and reminds me of the thickness of Dooney's Florentine leather.  This one retailed for about $500 and was $250 at TJX.  I think this one looks similar from their website.  They call it a backpack but I haven't seen how the straps can be used as a backpack.  It seems convertible to several carry styles.  I think I like the richness of this one better but I'd be paying more than double the price so I'm happy with mine.

http://www.marinoorlandi.com/shop-orlandi/all-collections/mo1977-5/


----------



## Bagmedic

Harley77 said:


> Omg this is gorgeous!!! I've never heard of this brand before.


I can't remember if you live in OH but I got this at the TJ Maxx just off I-271 at Chagrin Blvd.  I think the town name is Woodmere.  They had another bag with this coloring/tooling in a shape similar to Coach's Clarkson.  But if you are closer to Columbus, I'm sure they have some good TJX stores there.  Cleveland isn't known for their shopping and all the good stores are in Columbus IMO.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Bagmedic said:


> I can't remember if you live in OH but I got this at the TJ Maxx just off I-271 at Chagrin Blvd.  I think the town name is Woodmere.  They had another bag with this coloring/tooling in a shape similar to Coach's Clarkson.  But if you are closer to Columbus, I'm sure they have some good TJX stores there.  Cleveland isn't known for their shopping and all the good stores are in Columbus IMO.


Closest one to me is Fairlawn but from what I remember its tiny and gets very little. I haven't been to Columbus in years for shopping, I miss it.


----------



## faintlymacabre

I got this Tory Burch tote from the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale recently.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

faintlymacabre said:


> I got this Tory Burch tote from the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale recently.


But wait those sunglasses are beautiful too!! Where are they from?


----------



## faintlymacabre

bellebellebelle19 said:


> But wait those sunglasses are beautiful too!! Where are they from?



Also Tory Burch!  I had a $50 off coupon to burn about a month ago.  

https://www.toryburch.com/metal-tri...var_TY6061_color=970&cgid=accessories-eyewear


----------



## BAGWANNABE

BlueMeezer said:


> I've wanted a FOUNT bag for some time, but decided to pull the trigger before the recent price increase. These are Petite Bellfield Totes in cocoa and wolf with the zipper option. Very nice full grain Italian leather, solid brass hardware, and made in Cleveland. The inside looks as good as the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063828
> View attachment 4063836


Beautiful!


----------



## MKB0925

faintlymacabre said:


> I got this Tory Burch tote from the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale recently.


Love this!!


----------



## carterazo

Teagaggle said:


> Picked up this Vince Camuto tote at Nordstrom Rack. The grommet detail pulled me in & then I saw the zip pocket on one side & two slip pockets on the other...jackpot. Soooo many totes don't have this. Was on the fence as it was $125 (drop in the bucket compared to my Coach purchases). I figured, let me take it home, play around with it & see. It rang up @ $62!!! Um, SOLD! Deal of the week for me, I am sure!
> View attachment 4159791
> View attachment 4159792
> View attachment 4159793


This is a fabulous deal! What a great bag. Love how it's organized. Great find!  Congrats! 
 (I should get out to my local NR more often.)


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> Made the mistake of stopping at TJ Maxx today.  I was in the area where we have our best one that includes The Runway.  This store used to have tons of really nice handbags but the last few years I rarely see anything I like so I stopped going there.  I happened to be in the neighborhood so stopped in and found this!  I've seen this brand there before and always wanted one.  This one I couldn't pass up with the tooled leather.  The leather of this Marino Orlandi bag is superb!  It feels so substantial and I like that the bag can be carried many ways - shoulder bag, sling, short shoulder and possibly messenger style but need to play with the strap.  I didn't want to take it apart and then not remember how it went!
> 
> View attachment 4160877
> View attachment 4160878
> View attachment 4160879
> View attachment 4160881


Wow! What a gorgeous bag! [emoji7]
I had never heard of this brand. I looove tooled leather.


----------



## Tosa22

Teagaggle said:


> Picked up this Vince Camuto tote at Nordstrom Rack. The grommet detail pulled me in & then I saw the zip pocket on one side & two slip pockets on the other...jackpot. Soooo many totes don't have this. Was on the fence as it was $125 (drop in the bucket compared to my Coach purchases). I figured, let me take it home, play around with it & see. It rang up @ $62!!! Um, SOLD! Deal of the week for me, I am sure!
> View attachment 4159791
> View attachment 4159792
> View attachment 4159793


Love it when things ring up cheaper. I take it as a sign the universe wants me to have it!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Satcheldoll said:


> Strathberry MC Nano in Blossom Yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151016
> View attachment 4151017


Love this colour! Does the bar that loops over the handle keep the bag closed? Can you show us what fits inside? Mod shots? How does the leather feel? Sorry for all the questions! TIA![emoji1]


----------



## Satcheldoll

TangerineKandy said:


> Love this colour! Does the bar that loops over the handle keep the bag closed? Can you show us what fits inside? Mod shots? How does the leather feel? Sorry for all the questions! TIA![emoji1]


Yes, the bar keeps the bag closed. I will get you some pics of what fits inside. This is the smallest size (Nano) but there is a Mini that's bigger. The size I have is smaller in length than the Soho for a point of reference. So, if you're ok with little bags this could work for you otherwise you can go up to the Mini. Also, there is no outside pocket and the slip pocket on the inside is pretty much useless but it doesn't bother me.

The leather is nice. Since it's new it's still structured. I'm not sure how it will wear or how much softer it will get.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Satcheldoll said:


> Yes, the bar keeps the bag closed. I will get you some pics of what fits inside. This is the smallest size (Nano) but there is a Mini that's bigger. The size I have is smaller in length than the Soho for a point of reference. So, if you're ok with little bags this could work for you otherwise you can go up to the Mini. Also, there is no outside pocket and the slip pocket on the inside is pretty much useless but it doesn't bother me.
> 
> The leather is nice. Since it's new it's still structured. I'm not sure how it will wear or how much softer it will get.


Thank you for the info!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Coach is about the furthest into the "designer" handbag realm I've gone so far. But I'm always a sucker for a cute bag, so here are my non Coach bags:

(1) teal vinyl bag from Target. I bought this on a rainy day and although it's probably a copy of some designer bag I still love it

(2) dynasty red Kate Spade Aster Montrose Ave. I bought this NWT online, though the pink was still on final sale on KS a few months ago. This is more of an occasion bag but the leather is very smooth and the style was just what I was looking for. The strap actually goes short enough for me, as well. 

(3) black Jones NY vinyl and haircalf bag. I got this at a thrift store for $7. I thought this was a steal for a genuine haircalf bag and it's been surprisingly durable so far. Only thing is I can't use it in the summer because the hair is itchy for me (I'm basically allergic to all animal hair/wool/fur) but it has a really nice texture. As soon as I felt it in the store I knew it was real. I've had this at least three years and I haven't noticed hair shedding anywhere yet. 

It actually has been great in the snow... I guess cows need protection, too, after all!




(4) a 15 year old Wilson's leather shoulder bag bedazzled with a Coach charm. She's in need of some maintenance but at least she's been well loved


----------



## whateve

LaVisioneer said:


> Coach is about the furthest into the "designer" handbag realm I've gone so far. But I'm always a sucker for a cute bag, so here are my non Coach bags:
> 
> (1) teal vinyl bag from Target. I bought this on a rainy day and although it's probably a copy of some designer bag I still love it
> 
> (2) dynasty red Kate Spade Aster Montrose Ave. I bought this NWT online, though the pink was still on final sale on KS a few months ago. This is more of an occasion bag but the leather is very smooth and the style was just what I was looking for. The strap actually goes short enough for me, as well.
> 
> (3) black Jones NY vinyl and haircalf bag. I got this at a thrift store for $7. I thought this was a steal for a genuine haircalf bag and it's been surprisingly durable so far. Only thing is I can't use it in the summer because the hair is itchy for me (I'm basically allergic to all animal hair/wool/fur) but it has a really nice texture. As soon as I felt it in the store I knew it was real. I've had this at least three years and I haven't noticed hair shedding anywhere yet.
> 
> It actually has been great in the snow... I guess cows need protection, too, after all!
> 
> View attachment 4176734
> 
> 
> (4) a 15 year old Wilson's leather shoulder bag bedazzled with a Coach charm. She's in need of some maintenance but at least she's been well loved
> 
> View attachment 4176735


That red bag is adorable!


----------



## whateve

Vintage Bottega Veneta.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Vintage Bottega Veneta.


Such a gorgeous color! Congrats!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> Vintage Bottega Veneta.


Hi @whateve! Congrats. This bag is so gorgeous. I love the color and pattern. Enjoy!

I would love this color in a BV Hobo.


----------



## LaVisioneer

whateve said:


> Vintage Bottega Veneta.



Is that a little alien charm on the zipper? It matches nicely! Where did you get it?


----------



## Kitts

MooMooVT said:


> My latest obsession - the LV Neverfull MM. I hated this bag until a few months ago. Now I have the Azur RB and the Mono Pivoine. Full Ban Island until 2019... Forgive any duplicate post.
> View attachment 4138253
> 
> View attachment 4138255



How are you liking these so far? Thinking about getting the monogram one but can’t decide!


----------



## whateve

LaVisioneer said:


> Is that a little alien charm on the zipper? It matches nicely! Where did you get it?


Thanks. Yes, it's a Juicy Couture charm from a few years ago. The bag has zippers on both sides and looks identical so I put the alien so I could remember which section had which stuff.


----------



## Hobbsy

whateve said:


> Vintage Bottega Veneta.


Oh, that is very pretty! Bag and color!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

I love this wallet! Just got it last week - Macy's had a great sale. 


The Caribbean Blue and Tan colors are so nice together!


Dooney and Bourke has great quality! My first D&B keychain wallet, but not my last!!!


----------



## Lucylu29

AManIntoFashion said:


> I love this wallet! Just got it last week - Macy's had a great sale.
> 
> 
> The Caribbean Blue and Tan colors are so nice together!
> 
> 
> Dooney and Bourke has great quality! My first D&B keychain wallet, but not my last!!!



These are really nice. I saw a red one at Macy's a couple days ago that I was very tempted to buy. I must have just missed the sale though otherwise I probably would have gotten it.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Lucylu29 said:


> These are really nice. I saw a red one at Macy's a couple days ago that I was very tempted to buy. I must have just missed the sale though otherwise I probably would have gotten it.



Go online!! That's where I bought it. Using different codes, I paid 26 dollars for it!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I'm not the most brand loyal shopper, but I do own more Coach bags (including vintage) than any other brand, and I love hanging out in this subforum so I wanted to share finally saving up enough for one of my HG bags, about 3 years behind the trend but still fully loving it:


----------



## Sarah03

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm not the most brand loyal shopper, but I do own more Coach bags (including vintage) than any other brand, and I love hanging out in this subforum so I wanted to share finally saving up enough for one of my HG bags, about 3 years behind the trend but still fully loving it:



Who cares if you’re 3 years late, that bag is GORGEOUS!! I love the Faye. Congrats on getting your HG!! [emoji16]


----------



## Hobbsy

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm not the most brand loyal shopper, but I do own more Coach bags (including vintage) than any other brand, and I love hanging out in this subforum so I wanted to share finally saving up enough for one of my HG bags, about 3 years behind the trend but still fully loving it:


Gorgeous!!


----------



## MooMooVT

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm not the most brand loyal shopper, but I do own more Coach bags (including vintage) than any other brand, and I love hanging out in this subforum so I wanted to share finally saving up enough for one of my HG bags, about 3 years behind the trend but still fully loving it:


Oh! I think I saw your post on the Chloe form with this bag (?) and love it!! I love Chloe's style. I only have the Small Faye Backpack but I'm jonesing for more!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

MooMooVT said:


> Oh! I think I saw your post on the Chloe form with this bag (?) and love it!! I love Chloe's style. I only have the Small Faye Backpack but I'm jonesing for more!


Thank you!!! It's very hard for me to not go and buy up all their Faye styles  I genuinely like all the designs except the mini backpack - I tried it on and didn't look good on me but I admire it from afar  Trying to resist the small backpack like yours!!!


----------



## MooMooVT

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thank you!!! It's very hard for me to not go and buy up all their Faye styles  I genuinely like all the designs except the mini backpack - I tried it on and didn't look good on me but I admire it from afar  Trying to resist the small backpack like yours!!!


I do love my Small Backpack. The size is great - roomy but not huge. I'd love a Faye bracelet bag but I wouldn't have much opportunity to use it where I live. Very casual area - little need to dress up. I will probably pick up a Mini Marci crossbody at some point. I love a good crossbody and the style is so perfectly casual yet stylish. I love Chloe bags but they're a little too much for everyday where I live. Between ugly winter weather and a casual environment I stick with Coach on most days - though I do take my LV Neverfull to work. Now I'm thinking I should pull out the backpack tomorrow...


----------



## Bagmedic

Found this awesome vintage doctor-style travel bag this weekend at a vintage shop.  Thought it was in fantastic shape and would make a great catchall for the creams, lotions, rags and sprays to care for my bags!  I have a shoe polish kit but this would be better to put the spray cans in since it is taller.  Then everything is in one place.  Plus is a nice decorative piece!  No marks as to the year made but it is a sturdy bag and leather lined with two slip pockets inside.  Would be fun to take on a car trip and maybe bring the shoes I pack in it.


----------



## Bagmedic

Got this at the Dillards Handbag Trade In Event yesterday.  Leopard is in for fall!  Is it just me or does that large leopard spot in the very middle of the bag with the black dot in it bother anyone else?  It was the only one the store had.  I don't think I'd keep the discount if I exchanged at another store.  It sort of bothers me.....

I looked at Brahmin's site and there is a spot like it but it isn't right in the middle of the bag so all may have that spot somewhere.  I'll have to see....I hate going to another mall chasing this down so will decide to keep or return.  All in all, a beautiful bag!


----------



## houseof999

Bagmedic said:


> Got this at the Dillards Handbag Trade In Event yesterday.  Leopard is in for fall!  Is it just me or does that large leopard spot in the very middle of the bag with the black dot in it bother anyone else?  It was the only one the store had.  I don't think I'd keep the discount if I exchanged at another store.  It sort of bothers me.....
> 
> I looked at Brahmin's site and there is a spot like it but it isn't right in the middle of the bag so all may have that spot somewhere.  I'll have to see....I hate going to another mall chasing this down so will decide to keep or return.  All in all, a beautiful bag!
> View attachment 4201462


Love the shape of the bag! That spot would bother me as well. I'm too picky about my Leopard print. I don't do tiny leopard print. The closest to the natural looking pattern is my favorite.


----------



## Teagaggle

Bagmedic said:


> Got this at the Dillards Handbag Trade In Event yesterday.  Leopard is in for fall!  Is it just me or does that large leopard spot in the very middle of the bag with the black dot in it bother anyone else?  It was the only one the store had.  I don't think I'd keep the discount if I exchanged at another store.  It sort of bothers me.....
> 
> I looked at Brahmin's site and there is a spot like it but it isn't right in the middle of the bag so all may have that spot somewhere.  I'll have to see....I hate going to another mall chasing this down so will decide to keep or return.  All in all, a beautiful bag!
> View attachment 4201462


To be honest, until you pointed it out to me, it's not something I would have noticed. However, any leopard print that I have in my wardrobe also consists of accessories, scarves and shoes, but those have more muted patterns.


----------



## Bagmedic

houseof999 said:


> Love the shape of the bag! That spot would bother me as well. I'm too picky about my Leopard print. I don't do tiny leopard print. The closest to the natural looking pattern is my favorite.


I called and no store near me has another one to look at.  I love the bag but that spot!  I may have to just get over it.  I think they will all have that spot somewhere but being in the middle draws my eye to it more.  The leopard is haircalf, too.  I am a little fussy with my leopard, too.  I didn't care for the Coach leopard items recently.


----------



## houseof999

Bagmedic said:


> I called and no store near me has another one to look at.  I love the bag but that spot!  I may have to just get over it.  I think they will all have that spot somewhere but being in the middle draws my eye to it more.  The leopard is haircalf, too.  I am a little fussy with my leopard, too.  I didn't care for the Coach leopard items recently.


Yup, Coach leopard print this time is a miss for me too. The beast haircalf Rogue was a better print than the current one IMO. Only if it were a size 25! Sigh!


----------



## Bagmedic

houseof999 said:


> Yup, Coach leopard print this time is a miss for me too. The beast haircalf Rogue was a better print than the current one IMO. Only if it were a size 25! Sigh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201748


i got the wild hearts red leopard print during the SAS.  I have a great SA who told me it was still available to order and had to see it.  I love it as it is an unexpected color and leopard design with hearts you don't really notice are hearts until you look at it.


----------



## houseof999

Bagmedic said:


> i got the wild hearts red leopard print during the SAS.  I have a great SA who told me it was still available to order and had to see it.  I love it as it is an unexpected color and leopard design with hearts you don't really notice are hearts until you look at it.


Yes! I loved that one too but the regular size is too big for me. It's too bad they never made a size 25. [emoji22]


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> Found this awesome vintage doctor-style travel bag this weekend at a vintage shop.  Thought it was in fantastic shape and would make a great catchall for the creams, lotions, rags and sprays to care for my bags!  I have a shoe polish kit but this would be better to put the spray cans in since it is taller.  Then everything is in one place.  Plus is a nice decorative piece!  No marks as to the year made but it is a sturdy bag and leather lined with two slip pockets inside.  Would be fun to take on a car trip and maybe bring the shoes I pack in it.
> View attachment 4196799
> View attachment 4196800


What a fabulous find!


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> Got this at the Dillards Handbag Trade In Event yesterday.  Leopard is in for fall!  Is it just me or does that large leopard spot in the very middle of the bag with the black dot in it bother anyone else?  It was the only one the store had.  I don't think I'd keep the discount if I exchanged at another store.  It sort of bothers me.....
> 
> I looked at Brahmin's site and there is a spot like it but it isn't right in the middle of the bag so all may have that spot somewhere.  I'll have to see....I hate going to another mall chasing this down so will decide to keep or return.  All in all, a beautiful bag!
> View attachment 4201462


I did not notice the spot until you pointed it out. It's such a unique bag. I hope you can keep it and enjoy.


----------



## MKB0925

My new to me Laurel Dasso  Domed Satchel with Rainbow hardware, custom made from Etsy. I bought if from a lovely TPF'er...The color is beautiful along with the leather.


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> My new to me Laurel Dasso  Domed Satchel with Rainbow hardware, custom made from Etsy. I bought if from a lovely TPF'er...The color is beautiful along with the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203074
> View attachment 4203075


I love the rainbow hardware—and lovely red.


----------



## SEWDimples

MKB0925 said:


> My new to me Laurel Dasso  Domed Satchel with Rainbow hardware, custom made from Etsy. I bought if from a lovely TPF'er...The color is beautiful along with the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203074
> View attachment 4203075


Congrats! The rainbox hardware is so unique. Enjoy.


----------



## YuYu90

I picked up this cool looking metallic Michael Kors purse... It's super shiny and reflexive.


----------



## Bagmedic

YuYu90 said:


> I picked up this cool looking metallic Michael Kors purse... It's super shiny and reflexive.


Love it!  I'm not a MK fan but this is unique!


----------



## Hobbsy

Tory Burch James saddlebag. I love it, don't want to move out of it. I'm posting the stock photo too because I had a hard time capturing the true color.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hobbsy said:


> Tory Burch James saddlebag. I love it, don't want to move out of it. I'm posting the stock photo too because I had a hard time capturing the true color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205725
> View attachment 4205726


It's gorgeous! I've had my eye on this when it was available for pre-order several months ago. Would you mind providing some pics if the inside and what fits?


----------



## Satcheldoll

My venture into leopard print with Thacker Le Pouch. I didn't want to invest a lot of money into it and this fulfills my need. Also adding some stock photos since my photography is lacking. I'm short so the shoulder strap is a good crossbody length for me.


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> It's gorgeous! I've had my eye on this when it was available for pre-order several months ago. Would you mind providing some pics if the inside and what fits?


I sure will, tomorrow. [emoji846]


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> My venture into leopard print with Thacker Le Pouch. I didn't want to invest a lot of money into it and this fulfills my need. Also adding some stock photos since my photography is lacking. I'm short so the shoulder strap is a good crossbody length for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205729
> View attachment 4205730
> View attachment 4205731
> View attachment 4205732


Nice! The ring handle bags have so been intriguing me. I love animal print, great bag choice!


----------



## CoachMaven

Hobbsy said:


> Tory Burch James saddlebag. I love it, don't want to move out of it. I'm posting the stock photo too because I had a hard time capturing the true color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205725
> View attachment 4205726


What a cool looking bag! I love the color too.


----------



## Hobbsy

CoachMaven said:


> What a cool looking bag! I love the color too.


Thanks, i think the color is really nice too. [emoji846]


----------



## Hobbsy

Hobbsy said:


> I sure will, tomorrow. [emoji846]


Overcast today and not the easiest bag to keep open with one hand, so not the best pics.


----------



## Hobbsy

Hobbsy said:


> Overcast today and not the easiest bag to keep open with one hand, so not the best pics.
> View attachment 4206305
> View attachment 4206306
> View attachment 4206308
> View attachment 4206309


I forgot to say I've really cut down what I carry, for all bags. I had this and my phone and there was a lot more room for things!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hobbsy said:


> Overcast today and not the easiest bag to keep open with one hand, so not the best pics.
> View attachment 4206305
> View attachment 4206306
> View attachment 4206308
> View attachment 4206309


Thanks for posting these! I also have downsized what I carry in my bags. I love this color. Did this come with two shoulder straps?


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks for posting these! I also have downsized what I carry in my bags. I love this color. Did this come with two shoulder straps?


Oh yes it did. I forgot. There's a longer strap that makes it a great crossbody!


----------



## Tosa22

Hobbsy said:


> Overcast today and not the easiest bag to keep open with one hand, so not the best pics.
> View attachment 4206305
> View attachment 4206306
> View attachment 4206308
> View attachment 4206309


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Hobbsy

Tosa22 said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thanks! I love it [emoji173]


----------



## meepabeep

I found a black Cole Haan crossbody in a thrift store today. I don't think it was ever used, and it still smells like leather.


----------



## carterazo

meepabeep said:


> I found a black Cole Haan crossbody in a thrift store today. I don't think it was ever used, and it still smells like leather.


Great find!


----------



## Kitts

Got my first LV but still deciding on it. It’s a Batignolles Horizontal from Fashionphile from early 2008. Used birthday money and credit card rewards to cover it, but want to be 100% sure it’s love even though it was “free”. [emoji6]

Overcast day so hard to get a great pic!


----------



## mama23boys

Kitts said:


> Got my first LV but still deciding on it. It’s a Batignolles Horizontal from Fashionphile from early 2008. Used birthday money and credit card rewards to cover it, but want to be 100% sure it’s love even though it was “free”. [emoji6]
> 
> Overcast day so hard to get a great pic!
> 
> View attachment 4212210


The condition looks great! LV is my ❤️. Congratulations on your new purchase.


----------



## Bagmedic

Kitts said:


> Got my first LV but still deciding on it. It’s a Batignolles Horizontal from Fashionphile from early 2008. Used birthday money and credit card rewards to cover it, but want to be 100% sure it’s love even though it was “free”. [emoji6]
> 
> Overcast day so hard to get a great pic!
> 
> View attachment 4212210


Looks in great shape!  I hope you decide its love!


----------



## Newpurselove

Not a bag but I have been lusting over the nude Rockstud bracelet for a while now. Finally went ahead and purchased- I am so happy with it!


----------



## Iamminda

Kitts said:


> Got my first LV but still deciding on it. It’s a Batignolles Horizontal from Fashionphile from early 2008. Used birthday money and credit card rewards to cover it, but want to be 100% sure it’s love even though it was “free”. [emoji6]
> 
> Overcast day so hard to get a great pic!
> 
> View attachment 4212210



Congrats on your first LV!!  The vachetta is in excellent shape for a 10 year old bag (I personally love it light to medium tan like this one, lol).   My advice is that it needs to be love for sure regardless of the price.  What are your hesitations if you want to share?  The good thing is that you have almost 30 days to decide. (Or you can try it out for I believe up to 90 days now and still get 70% buy back price).


----------



## Kitts

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your first LV!!  The vachetta is in excellent shape for a 10 year old bag (I personally love it light to medium tan like this one, lol).   My advice is that it needs to be love for sure regardless of the price.  What are your hesitations if you want to share?  The good thing is that you have almost 30 days to decide. (Or you can try it out for I believe up to 90 days now and still get 70% buy back price).



Thanks! I got this style because I like totes and this one has a better strap length than the Neverfull. One hesitation is the open top as I prefer zippers. Another is if it’s just too old of a style, even thought it’s in amazing shape. 

Others I’m considering are Neverfull MM in Mono, Neverfull MM Mono World Tour with black trim, and Flower Hobo in Mono. I would love any words of advice!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Kitts said:


> Thanks! I got this style because I like totes and this one has a better strap length than the Neverfull. One hesitation is the open top as I prefer zippers. Another is if it’s just too old of a style, even thought it’s in amazing shape.
> 
> Others I’m considering are Neverfull MM in Mono, Neverfull MM Mono World Tour with black trim, and Flower Hobo in Mono. I would love any words of advice!!!



I prefer a bag with a zipper too.  I noticed that your other choices are all without zippers as well (with the flower hobo having a magnetic (?) closure only, very pretty though).  What about the Iena (which is like a Neverful but with a zipper)?  They no longer sell it in Mono but you can probably find a preloved mono one on FP.   (I am biased because I have an Iena not in Mono.  If you are interested, you should look at the Clubhouse thread to see if there is any issue/concern of note).  I should mention that some people say that some of their older LVs have thicker canvas so not sure if that is something of concern (the Iena has only been around 2 years or so — definitely a bag with the new lighter canvas.).  We can also chat more in a pm


----------



## muggles

Hobbsy said:


> Tory Burch James saddlebag. I love it, don't want to move out of it. I'm posting the stock photo too because I had a hard time capturing the true color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205725
> View attachment 4205726



Saw your bag started looking at Tory Burch, bought one! Now I think I’m hooked! Thank you [emoji4] love your saddle bag!


----------



## Hobbsy

muggles said:


> Saw your bag started looking at Tory Burch, bought one! Now I think I’m hooked! Thank you [emoji4] love your saddle bag!


I haven't moved out of this bag since the day I got it, I love it and thanks! What bag did you get?


----------



## Kitts

For @Iamminda , I messed up the quoting!

I tried on the Iena in Monogram this summer and liked it!  I should have gotten it then as I had no idea it was going to be discontinued!  I've looked on FP and so far only see the PM size.  I think the MM might be better for what I carry so I keep checking back.  I was also considering the Tournelle and the Melie which were both discontinued.   I'll PM you a few more questions!


----------



## muggles

Hobbsy said:


> I haven't moved out of this bag since the day I got it, I love it and thanks! What bag did you get?



The All T, it’s an eBay buy! I realize it’s a 2015 bag, but this is my first foray into Tory Burch! I absolutely love yours, might have to wait for it to be a Christmas present! I researched the bags and some are quite amazing, like the beauty you have! Thank you for posting and getting me out of a rut!


----------



## Teagaggle

Olive tote from Treasure & Bond. Had to add a little Coach with the charm. Love the mixed leather & the outside pocket!


----------



## LVforValentine

Kitts said:


> Got my first LV but still deciding on it. It’s a Batignolles Horizontal from Fashionphile from early 2008. Used birthday money and credit card rewards to cover it, but want to be 100% sure it’s love even though it was “free”. [emoji6]
> 
> Overcast day so hard to get a great pic!
> 
> View attachment 4212210


This was mt first LV bag (oddly enough from 2008 also). I still love it!
I had the same concerns with you about the open top. When I bought it I was deciding between it and the neverfull and ended up with the batignolles because the straps were infinite times more comfortable. In 10 years of owning and using I've never had an issue with the open top. I usually keep the clip together and that actually holds it closed more than I expected. The vachetta looks amazing! If you love it and the price is right I'd definitely keep it.


----------



## Kitts

LVforValentine said:


> This was mt first LV bag (oddly enough from 2008 also). I still love it!
> I had the same concerns with you about the open top. When I bought it I was deciding between it and the neverfull and ended up with the batignolles because the straps were infinite times more comfortable. In 10 years of owning and using I've never had an issue with the open top. I usually keep the clip together and that actually holds it closed more than I expected. The vachetta looks amazing! If you love it and the price is right I'd definitely keep it.



Good to know about the open top, thank you!  Do you find the straps stay on your shoulder well?  I read the clubhouse thread for the Batignolles and it seemed that a few people said the outer strap would fall off their shoulder.


----------



## LVforValentine

Kitts said:


> Good to know about the open top, thank you!  Do you find the straps stay on your shoulder well?  I read the clubhouse thread for the Batignolles and it seemed that a few people said the outer strap would fall off their shoulder.


I think mine do a little bit now that the vachetta has patina. Since I cant really think of it offhand in gonna say it's not that big of a problem for me. When I have a bag that does slip I usually tuck the outside strap under the inside one and usually that helps keep them both on my shoulder.


----------



## Hobbsy

muggles said:


> The All T, it’s an eBay buy! I realize it’s a 2015 bag, but this is my first foray into Tory Burch! I absolutely love yours, might have to wait for it to be a Christmas present! I researched the bags and some are quite amazing, like the beauty you have! Thank you for posting and getting me out of a rut!


This is my first Tory Burch bag too, just fell in love with the color! I'm still in it and not wanting to move out. Since I'm not familiar with her bags I'm going to look up the style you bought. I'm glad you found one and I really hope you enjoy her!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Teagaggle said:


> Olive tote from Treasure & Bond. Had to add a little Coach with the charm. Love the mixed leather & the outside pocket!
> View attachment 4213912


Cute!!


----------



## eleanors36

Hobbsy said:


> Tory Burch James saddlebag. I love it, don't want to move out of it. I'm posting the stock photo too because I had a hard time capturing the true color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205725
> View attachment 4205726


Love, love this color!


----------



## eleanors36

My Marco Massaccesi bags. Love, love both!


----------



## SEWDimples

eleanors36 said:


> My Marco Massaccesi bags. Love, love both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224011
> View attachment 4224012


Congrats! The colors are gorgeous and the leather looks great. What is the leather type? I want a bag from this brand. It is a shoulder bag with a large hole. I do not remember the name.


----------



## eleanors36

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! The colors are gorgeous and the leather looks great. What is the leather type? I want a bag from this brand. It is a shoulder bag with a large hole. I do not remember the name.


Pebbled leather,  and it's wonderful.  I think you mean a Sabrina. He's going out of business unless he can reorganize,  so if you want one, you need to hurry!


----------



## SEWDimples

eleanors36 said:


> Pebbled leather,  and it's wonderful.  I think you mean a Sabrina. He's going out of business unless he can reorganize,  so if you want one, you need to hurry!


No way! How do I place an order?


----------



## eleanors36

SEWDimples said:


> No way! How do I place an order?


Check for information on the Massaccesi thread here. Someone posted a list of available leathers and colors. You have to email him.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> No way! How do I place an order?


Here's his email: orders@marcomassaccesi.it

You will love the Sabrina! I carried my midi Sabrina today. [emoji177]   Here's mine.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Here's his email: orders@marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> You will love the Sabrina! I carried my midi Sabrina today. [emoji177]   Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224258
> View attachment 4224260


That's such a gorgeous bag.  You have so many lovely blues (and pinks) from him.


----------



## carterazo

Part of my recent MM purchase. I've lost my $ sanity making sure I don't miss out on what I really wanted from this fabulous brand. [emoji27] [emoji28] [emoji12]


----------



## eleanors36

Newpurselove said:


> Not a bag but I have been lusting over the nude Rockstud bracelet for a while now. Finally went ahead and purchased- I am so happy with it!


Cute!  I like those.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> That's such a gorgeous bag.  You have so many lovely blues (and pinks) from him.


Thank you! He has had such gorgeous colors and leathers. It's been really hard to "narrow" it down. [emoji28]


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Thank you! He has had such gorgeous colors and leathers. It's been really hard to "narrow" it down. [emoji28]


I have more coming, and I'm considering one last bag.  I'm also getting rid of some other bags.  Already found 3 I don't need anymore.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> I have more coming, and I'm considering one last bag.  I'm also getting rid of some other bags.  Already found 3 I don't need anymore.


Me too!  I already picked out three bags to give away and two to sell. I'm debating a couple others. [emoji56] [emoji28]


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> Love, love this color!


Thank you! It's a great color!


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> My Marco Massaccesi bags. Love, love both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224011
> View attachment 4224012


Pretty colors and I love the rosegold hardware!


----------



## Hobbsy

carterazo said:


> Part of my recent MM purchase. I've lost my $ sanity making sure I don't miss out on what I really wanted from this fabulous brand. [emoji27] [emoji28] [emoji12]
> View attachment 4224265
> View attachment 4224266
> View attachment 4224268
> View attachment 4224269


Very nice! Love, love the colors you chose!


----------



## carterazo

Hobbsy said:


> Very nice! Love, love the colors you chose!


Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Here's his email: orders@marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> You will love the Sabrina! I carried my midi Sabrina today. [emoji177]   Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224258
> View attachment 4224260


Thanks @carterazo! I hope I can still order a bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Here's his email: orders@marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> You will love the Sabrina! I carried my midi Sabrina today. [emoji177]   Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224258
> View attachment 4224260


What type of leather was this Sabrina made?


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Here's his email: orders@marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> You will love the Sabrina! I carried my midi Sabrina today. [emoji177]   Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224258
> View attachment 4224260


What color is this bag? Is this Nappa leather?


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks @carterazo! I hope I can still order a bag.


Yes, you still can, but you need to hurry.  A couple girls mentioned that he will stop taking orders in a few days.



SEWDimples said:


> What type of leather was this Sabrina made?





SEWDimples said:


> What color is this bag? Is this Nappa leather?


This bag is in China blue in the Athene leather.   It is no longer available. He has other colors in this leather, though.  (Athene leather is a wrinkly leather with a sheen. ) There is a list of available leathers and colors on page 1494 post #22401 of the Massaccesi thread.   Just in case, there are two sizes for the Sabrina.  I got the midi which is smaller.   You can always email Marco and tell him what colors you like and ask for pictures so you can have an idea of the hue.  This bag would be great in nappa, pebbled or merinos leather.   I hope you can get one in a color you love!  You can always pm me if you have more questions.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> My Marco Massaccesi bags. Love, love both!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224011
> View attachment 4224012


I am looking at your pictures on my computer now, and that is truly a lovely green! 
Congrats again!


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Yes, you still can, but you need to hurry.  A couple girls mentioned that he will stop taking orders in a few days.
> 
> 
> 
> This bag is in China blue in the Athene leather.   It is no longer available. He has other colors in this leather, though.  (Athene leather is a wrinkly leather with a sheen. ) There is a list of available leathers and colors on page 1494 post #22401 of the Massaccesi thread.   Just in case, there are two sizes for the Sabrina.  I got the midi which is smaller.   You can always email Marco and tell him what colors you like and ask for pictures so you can have an idea of the hue.  This bag would be great in nappa, pebbled or merinos leather.   I hope you can get one in a color you love!  You can always pm me if you have more questions.


Thanks so much for you feedback. I'll send him the two bags that I would like to order and go from there.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks so much for you feedback. I'll send him the two bags that I would like to order and go from there.


Great! Which other one are you buying?


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Great! Which other one are you buying?


I love the Calista bag as well. Originally I thought about buying it in pebbled leather, but I want it to drap nicely, so I'm considering lamb leather. What do you think?


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> I love the Calista bag as well. Originally I thought about buying it in pebbled leather, but I want it to drap nicely, so I'm considering lamb leather. What do you think?


Calista will be stunning in lamb! I so, so wish he had a smaller version. I just can't pull it off. It overwhelms me.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Calista will be stunning in lamb! I so, so wish he had a smaller version. I just can't pull it off. It overwhelms me.


I love big bags and it will work for me. I'm going to ask him about lamb leather. I'm just not sure of the color.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> I love big bags and it will work for me. I'm going to ask him about lamb leather. I'm just not sure of the color.


Awesome! I hope he still has a color you love. [emoji41]


----------



## Van2501

My new baby ❤️❤️❤️. Louis Vuitton Twist MM


----------



## faintlymacabre

Van2501 said:


> My new baby [emoji3590][emoji3590][emoji3590]. Louis Vuitton Twist MM


How do you like it? I have been lusting like crazy over the tan one...


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Part of my recent MM purchase. I've lost my $ sanity making sure I don't miss out on what I really wanted from this fabulous brand. [emoji27] [emoji28] [emoji12]
> View attachment 4224265
> View attachment 4224266
> View attachment 4224268
> View attachment 4224269


Hi @carterazo. I love your recent Marco Massaccesi bags and SLGs. I want to purchase a structured bag. Is the pink bag a Zhoe Legend or a Zhoe? What is your favorite structured bag?


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @carterazo. I love your recent Marco Massaccesi bags and SLGs. I want to purchase a structured bag. Is the pink bag a Zhoe Legend or a Zhoe? What is your favorite structured bag?


Thank you!  
This is a Zhoe. It is my favorite of MM's bags!  My other favorites are structured too. The Angelica and the Miss M. I am waiting for a little Miss M that I modified to have short rolled handles. Hope you can find one you love.


----------



## Van2501

faintlymacabre said:


> How do you like it? I have been lusting like crazy over the tan one...


I have been loved this bag since it came out


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Thank you!
> This is a Zhoe. It is my favorite of MM's bags!  My other favorites are structured too. The Angelica and the Miss M. I am waiting for a little Miss M that I modified to have short rolled handles. Hope you can find one you love.


Thanks for the feedback. What is the leather for Zhoe? What is the leather for the Fuschia bag? I like Pompei. Is Nappa similar to Pompei? I want something bring for spring, but it looks like most of those colors gone according to the color chart posted on 10/17.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks for the feedback. What is the leather for Zhoe? What is the leather for the Fuschia bag? I like Pompei. Is Nappa similar to Pompei? I want something bring for spring, but it looks like most of those colors gone according to the color chart posted on 10/17.


The Zhoe is in hot pink nappa. The other pink bag is in pompei. That color is no longer available.  Nappa is softer that pompei, but it holds it's shape well and is just as durable.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> The Zhoe is in hot pink nappa. The other pink bag is in pompei. That color is no longer available.  Nappa is softer that pompei, but it holds it's shape well and is just as durable.


Thanks for the feedback. It gives me another option since most of the Pompei colors are out of stock. I want something bright in my structured bag.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks for the feedback. It gives me another option since most of the Pompei colors are out of stock. I want something bright in my structured bag.


I love nappa! He still has some pretty colors left in nappa.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> I love nappa! He still has some pretty colors left in nappa.


Any suggestions? Do you have a picture of Carmin? I would like that color in Zhoe.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Any suggestions? Do you have a picture of Carmin? I would like that color in Zhoe.


Well, I went back to look at the last list, and he mostly has basic colors left. I have not seen a picture of carmin other than what is on the blog. It's pretty- but not on the list.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Well, I went back to look at the last list, and he mostly has basic colors left. I have not seen a picture of carmin other than what is on the blog. It's pretty- but not on the list.


I checked the list on Wednesday at 8pm and Carmin is listed as OK. Is there an updated list since that date?

Massaccesi Handbags


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> I checked the list on Wednesday at 8pm and Carmin is listed as OK. Is there an updated list since that date?
> 
> Massaccesi Handbags


I totally missed it because it was under the same color code as leathers with limited availability. Sorry! 
How exciting that it is still available! It looks like a gorgeous deep rich color. [emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> I totally missed it because it was under the same color code as leathers with limited availability. Sorry!
> How exciting that it is still available! It looks like a gorgeous deep rich color. [emoji7]


No worries. Since it is Nappa, I want to use it for a Zhoe bag. Also, I want to get the Muse in pebbled leather. I just need find a color that I like.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> No worries. Since it is Nappa, I want to use it for a Zhoe bag. Also, I want to get the Muse in pebbled leather. I just need find a color that I like.


Your Zhoe will be beautiful!  What size Muse will you get? There are still some pretty colors left in pebbled. (I got a little Muse in pebbled orange and I just love it! Makes me smile every time I look at it.)  Good luck picking a color! [emoji106]


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Your Zhoe will be beautiful!  What size Muse will you get? There are still some pretty colors left in pebbled. (I got a little Muse in pebbled orange and I just love it! Makes me smile every time I look at it.)  Good luck picking a color! [emoji106]



I really love the Nappa colors. I want the Muse or the Muse Midi in the color Fuchsia or Ocher, but then a saw it in Taupe and thought that was a classic color. I asked Marco to provide a similar color from what is left.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Aevha London Helve crossbody in tan. It has a carved wood handle and gold hardware. Sorry for the bad lighting.


----------



## SEWDimples

Satcheldoll said:


> Aevha London Helve crossbody in tan. It has a carved wood handle and gold hardware. Sorry for the bad lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234254
> View attachment 4234255
> View attachment 4234256
> View attachment 4234257


Congrats! This is a beautiful bag. Never heard of this brand before. I will have to check it out. Enjoy.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Your Zhoe will be beautiful!  What size Muse will you get? There are still some pretty colors left in pebbled. (I got a little Muse in pebbled orange and I just love it! Makes me smile every time I look at it.)  Good luck picking a color! [emoji106]


He suggested Cappuccino. Now I have three additional bags that I would like to add to my collection: Zhoe in Nappa Carmin, Muse in Pebbled Cappucinno and Alexia Midi in Nappa Caramel.


----------



## carterazo

They all sound so pretty! You've been bitten by the MM bug! Welcome to the club. [emoji12] [emoji56] [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

Satcheldoll said:


> Aevha London Helve crossbody in tan. It has a carved wood handle and gold hardware. Sorry for the bad lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234254
> View attachment 4234255
> View attachment 4234256
> View attachment 4234257


Gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Satcheldoll

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! This is a beautiful bag. Never heard of this brand before. I will have to check it out. Enjoy.


Thanks! I have been looking at the bags for a while and decided on this one. It's a UK brand started in 2013 but the bags are made in Spain. A few of celebrities have been seen carrying them. They're currently having 40% off this week (initially it was only for one day) due to them hitting 40,000 followers on Instagram. So, I decided to take the plunge.


----------



## Satcheldoll

carterazo said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji7]


Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks! I have been looking at the bags for a while and decided on this one. It's a UK brand started in 2013 but the bags are made in Spain. A few of celebrities have been seen carrying them. They're currently having 40% off this week (initially it was only for one day) due to them hitting 40,000 followers on Instagram. So, I decided to take the plunge.


If I weren't broke... [emoji38]


----------



## carterazo

Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks!


Hopefully you can share some mod pics? [emoji41]


----------



## Satcheldoll

carterazo said:


> Hopefully you can share some mod pics? [emoji41]


I'll have to have someone to take pics for me.


----------



## toujours*chic

This is not a bag and it is the very first purchase of this brand but thought it would be cute on my commuter backpack plus I am butter when it comes to anything feline.....


----------



## popartist

Look at my souvenir from my recent vacation in Italy!  I've been lusting after this bag for awhile but that US price tag is just way too high for me.  But it is cheaper in Italy, and then factoring in getting it tax free, it is 35% cheaper than here!  So I went on ban and saved up and got it.   Here is my new Gucci Soho Disco bag, going to take her out for the first time today...


----------



## whateve

popartist said:


> Look at my souvenir from my recent vacation in Italy!  I've been lusting after this bag for awhile but that US price tag is just way too high for me.  But it is cheaper in Italy, and then factoring in getting it tax free, it is 35% cheaper than here!  So I went on ban and saved up and got it.   Here is my new Gucci Soho Disco bag, going to take her out for the first time today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4241764


Congratulations! I've always wanted a Disco.


----------



## popartist

whateve said:


> Congratulations! I've always wanted a Disco.


Thanks, took it out today and it's a keeper, fits everything I need to carry on a Saturday in the city, with room to spare! I can even fit my compact umbrella or my 7" tablet, if need be. Bag itself is very light.


----------



## toujours*chic

The LV new launches (catogram and xmas animation) are a big hit- being #1 cat girl, had to have this little wallet (mouse print lining):


----------



## carterazo

popartist said:


> Look at my souvenir from my recent vacation in Italy!  I've been lusting after this bag for awhile but that US price tag is just way too high for me.  But it is cheaper in Italy, and then factoring in getting it tax free, it is 35% cheaper than here!  So I went on ban and saved up and got it.   Here is my new Gucci Soho Disco bag, going to take her out for the first time today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4241764


Congrats! That's a great buy!


----------



## carterazo

toujours*chic said:


> The LV new launches (catogram and xmas animation) are a big hit- being #1 cat girl, had to have this little wallet (mouse print lining):


So cute!


----------



## carterazo

More Massaccesi- Little Miss M in off white, Siena (a travel bag) in sea green and Little Muse in orange.


----------



## whateve

carterazo said:


> More Massaccesi- Little Miss M in off white, Siena (a travel bag) in sea green and Little Muse in orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242297


The orange one is especially adorable!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

popartist said:


> Look at my souvenir from my recent vacation in Italy!  I've been lusting after this bag for awhile but that US price tag is just way too high for me.  But it is cheaper in Italy, and then factoring in getting it tax free, it is 35% cheaper than here!  So I went on ban and saved up and got it.   Here is my new Gucci Soho Disco bag, going to take her out for the first time today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4241764


Such a beautiful Gucci bag.   So glad you got a great deal!  Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> More Massaccesi- Little Miss M in off white, Siena (a travel bag) in sea green and Little Muse in orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242297


Congrats @carterazo. I love your newest Massaccesi haul. Your Little M looks so good with rolled handles. I like you Muse as well. What is the leather color and type. Enjoy!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Picked up my very first bandeaus today! Catogram and Louis A Paris! Also recieved some fragrance samples!


----------



## kcoach

popartist said:


> Look at my souvenir from my recent vacation in Italy!  I've been lusting after this bag for awhile but that US price tag is just way too high for me.  But it is cheaper in Italy, and then factoring in getting it tax free, it is 35% cheaper than here!  So I went on ban and saved up and got it.   Here is my new Gucci Soho Disco bag, going to take her out for the first time today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4241764


I have this bag and I love it! Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

whateve said:


> The orange one is especially adorable!


Thanks, @whateve!





SEWDimples said:


> Congrats @carterazo. I love your newest Massaccesi haul. Your Little M looks so good with rolled handles. I like you Muse as well. What is the leather color and type. Enjoy!


Thank you! The little Muse is in orange pebbled. The color is way prettier irl. I love it!


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Thanks, @whateve!Thank you! The little Muse is in orange pebbled. The color is way prettier irl. I love it!


I might have to order Muse in pebbled leather and a Little Miss M. I wish there were more color options for Pompei leather.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> I might have to order Muse in pebbled leather and a Little Miss M. I wish there were more color options for Pompei leather.


Two great bags! You could always ask Marco if pebbled could work for Little Miss M. Maybe he can reinforce it?


----------



## CoachMaven

I plan to ask this in the Tory Burch forum too, but since you all are Coachies like me, does anyone have one of her Gemini Link coated canvas totes? I have been eyeing those for well over a year, maybe two, and the colors I wanted FINALLY went on sale. I ordered the Ivory one. It has ridiculously good reviews, but I was hoping some other purse-aholics might have feedback too


----------



## Satcheldoll

CoachMaven said:


> I plan to ask this in the Tory Burch forum too, but since you all are Coachies like me, does anyone have one of her Gemini Link coated canvas totes? I have been eyeing those for well over a year, maybe two, and the colors I wanted FINALLY went on sale. I ordered the Ivory one. It has ridiculously good reviews, but I was hoping some other purse-aholics might have feedback too [emoji3]


I was wondering about this tote too. I'm looking at the black one.


----------



## meepabeep

I did the 5 mile walk again, part of which is a trail that ends/begins at the mall where the Coach outlet is. I went in there but nothing tempted me. I didn't come home empty-handed though  I went into Saks Off 5Th and found a Botkier Trigger Saddle in Latte for $41 and change.


----------



## keishapie1973

LV Siena MM....


----------



## Chicagogirl2005




----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> More Massaccesi- Little Miss M in off white, Siena (a travel bag) in sea green and Little Muse in orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242297


So gorgeous.  I love all three!


----------



## eleanors36

Here is my second shipment from Marco Massaccesi. 
Her in dark green Vachetta. 
Zhoe Legend in green and gray pebbled leather. 
Zhoe Legend in black pebbled leather. 
So thrilled with them!


----------



## Hobbsy

eleanors36 said:


> Here is my second shipment from Marco Massaccesi.
> Her in dark green Vachetta.
> Zhoe Legend in green and gray pebbled leather.
> Zhoe Legend in black pebbled leather.
> So thrilled with them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273276
> View attachment 4273277
> View attachment 4273278
> View attachment 4273279
> View attachment 4273280


Gorgeous! That green vachetta is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eleanors36

SEWDimples said:


> I might have to order Muse in pebbled leather and a Little Miss M. I wish there were more color options for Pompei leather.


I know!  I agree.


----------



## eleanors36

Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous! That green vachetta is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you, Hobbsy!  Ordering some bags from him and reading through that thread has taught me a lot about leather.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> So gorgeous.  I love all three!


Thank you, dear e!





eleanors36 said:


> Here is my second shipment from Marco Massaccesi.
> Her in dark green Vachetta.
> Zhoe Legend in green and gray pebbled leather.
> Zhoe Legend in black pebbled leather.
> So thrilled with them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273276
> View attachment 4273277
> View attachment 4273278
> View attachment 4273279
> View attachment 4273280


Your new MM bags are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Sarah03

eleanors36 said:


> Here is my second shipment from Marco Massaccesi.
> Her in dark green Vachetta.
> Zhoe Legend in green and gray pebbled leather.
> Zhoe Legend in black pebbled leather.
> So thrilled with them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273276
> View attachment 4273277
> View attachment 4273278
> View attachment 4273279
> View attachment 4273280



Wow! These are gorgeous. I agree with hobbsy- that green vachetta [emoji172]


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Thank you, dear e!Your new MM bags are gorgeous! Congrats!





Sarah03 said:


> Wow! These are gorgeous. I agree with hobbsy- that green vachetta [emoji172]


Thank you, Sarah and C.  I'm very happy.  I never had a vachetta bag before.  I carried her tonight and really love it!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Bought this one at Michael Kors after having a frustrating couple experiences ordering from the online outlet!


----------



## whateve

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Bought this one at Michael Kors after having a frustrating couple experiences ordering from the online outlet!


Nice! I love that quilting pattern.


----------



## eleanors36

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Bought this one at Michael Kors after having a frustrating couple experiences ordering from the online outlet!


I agree. Gorgeous pattern! Congrats!


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Bought this one at Michael Kors after having a frustrating couple experiences ordering from the online outlet!


Soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

My new Marco Massaccesi bags. Love the colors and the leather smells amazing.


----------



## LL777

SEWDimples said:


> My new Marco Massaccesi bags. Love the colors and the leather smells amazing.
> View attachment 4281884
> 
> View attachment 4281885


Wow, the bags are gorgeous! How do you guys order these bags?


----------



## LaVisioneer

Got this from Saks off Fifth online. It looks so pretty but I'm worried about the leather bending over time. 


Does anyone have experience with Frye bags? Do you think the leather can be treated the same as vintage Coach glove tanned (like you can wash then stuff and dry to reshape the bag)? It appears to be made from one piece so the inside is the raw leather but not dyed.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> My new Marco Massaccesi bags. Love the colors and the leather smells amazing.
> View attachment 4281884
> 
> View attachment 4281885


Gorgeous colors!


----------



## eleanors36

Satcheldoll said:


> Aevha London Helve crossbody in tan. It has a carved wood handle and gold hardware. Sorry for the bad lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234254
> View attachment 4234255
> View attachment 4234256
> View attachment 4234257


Beautiful and so unique!


----------



## eleanors36

SEWDimples said:


> My new Marco Massaccesi bags. Love the colors and the leather smells amazing.
> View attachment 4281884
> 
> View attachment 4281885


Really beautiful.  I thought about a Sabrina because it's such a unique design.


----------



## Roro

LaVisioneer said:


> Got this from Saks off Fifth online. It looks so pretty but I'm worried about the leather bending over time.
> View attachment 4281937
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Frye bags? Do you think the leather can be treated the same as vintage Coach glove tanned (like you can wash then stuff and dry to reshape the bag)? It appears to be made from one piece so the inside is the raw leather but not dyed.



I have a number of Frye bags but have never seen the need to dunk one.  I think the Frye leather is much more stiff than the vintage Coach leather and not nearly as thick.  I wouldn't try it.

I'm curious why you're so worried about a brand new bag.  The leather that forms the flap will take that shape, as it would on any flap bag.  If you're worried about the fringes wrinkling, just hang it for a day before you want to carry it.  

Overall I think that the Frye bags make up in style what they lack in leather quality, especially when compared to vintage Coach.  I buy Frye when I want to channel my inner hippy.  I buy Coach for who I am now.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> My new Marco Massaccesi bags. Love the colors and the leather smells amazing.
> View attachment 4281884
> 
> View attachment 4281885


Two fabulous MM bags! Live the colors you chose. Congrats! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Dooney & Bourke Pembrook Claire satchel in bordeaux


----------



## Iamminda

carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke Pembrook Claire satchel in bordeaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4282691



Congrats on this beauty!!!!  Such a lovely color!!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Wow, I never would have thought that was DB. They have stepped up their style! So chic!



carterazo said:


> Dooney & Bourke Pembrook Claire satchel in bordeaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4282691


----------



## carterazo

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beauty!!!!  Such a lovely color!!


Thank you! Yes, I really love the rich color!





LaVisioneer said:


> Wow, I never would have thought that was DB. They have stepped up their style! So chic!


That's exactly what I thought when I first saw the bag. [emoji2]


----------



## OhHelloDoll

LaVisioneer said:


> Got this from Saks off Fifth online. It looks so pretty but I'm worried about the leather bending over time.
> View attachment 4281937
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Frye bags? Do you think the leather can be treated the same as vintage Coach glove tanned (like you can wash then stuff and dry to reshape the bag)? It appears to be made from one piece so the inside is the raw leather but not dyed.


This bag is so freaking pretty!  If I didn't just buy three new bags, I'd snatch one up.  I'll have to keep an eye out more on Frye bags when I'm ready to get something new.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Thanks! I have been coveting the Ilana saddle bag for months but I couldn't decide which one because I loved all the styles and colors! 

It seems Frye bags aren't super popular so it seems like you'll have a good chance of getting one of the styles later on if you decide to splurge 



OhHelloDoll said:


> This bag is so freaking pretty!  If I didn't just buy three new bags, I'd snatch one up.  I'll have to keep an eye out more on Frye bags when I'm ready to get something new.


----------



## fabfashionisto

New to me Balenciaga city bag - 2010 Bleu Roi 





Such  a soft supple leather and since its new to me and broken in a bit I don't have to baby it too much also a plus!


----------



## whateve

fabfashionisto said:


> New to me Balenciaga city bag - 2010 Bleu Roi
> 
> View attachment 4283909
> View attachment 4283910
> 
> 
> Such  a soft supple leather and since its new to me and broken in a bit I don't have to baby it too much also a plus!


Pretty! I love my Bal!


----------



## Suzanne B.

fabfashionisto said:


> New to me Balenciaga city bag - 2010 Bleu Roi
> 
> View attachment 4283909
> View attachment 4283910
> 
> 
> Such  a soft supple leather and since its new to me and broken in a bit I don't have to baby it too much also a plus!


Great bag! That's why I love pre-owned bags, I can use them without being scared of damaging them. It's kind of freeing not to have to baby a new bag.


----------



## whateve

Bottega Veneta baseball hobo made of deerskin.


----------



## toujours*chic

Roro said:


> I have a number of Frye bags but have never seen the need to dunk one.  I think the Frye leather is much more stiff than the vintage Coach leather and not nearly as thick.  I wouldn't try it.
> 
> I'm curious why you're so worried about a brand new bag.  The leather that forms the flap will take that shape, as it would on any flap bag.  If you're worried about the fringes wrinkling, just hang it for a day before you want to carry it.
> 
> Overall I think that the Frye bags make up in style what they lack in leather quality, especially when compared to vintage Coach.  I buy Frye when I want to channel my inner hippy.  I buy Coach for who I am now.


I think you summed it up nicely. I have been using a crossbody Frye bag for a few months now- purchased at Nordie Anni sale a year ago. It has held up splendidly- I have not felt the need to wash it (I do not dunk any of my bags- I have never felt the need to take such drastic measures) and I do not baby it at all. The scuffs/scratches and patina add to the beauty of the bag. I would say the overall quality/styling is excellent and on par with Coach but as stated, the leather is not quite as refined as Coach. Frye fills my throwback '70's BoHo wardrobe dreams!


----------



## MooMooVT

Merry Christmas to me! 

The Louis Vuitton Pochette Accessoires Mono, the L’air du jardin candle, and some Laduree macaroons from my SIL’s visiting brother.


----------



## Lucylu29

toujours*chic said:


> I think you summed it up nicely. I have been using a crossbody Frye bag for a few months now- purchased at Nordie Anni sale a year ago. It has held up splendidly- I have not felt the need to wash it (I do not dunk any of my bags- I have never felt the need to take such drastic measures) and I do not baby it at all. The scuffs/scratches and patina add to the beauty of the bag. I would say the overall quality/styling is excellent and on par with Coach but as stated, the leather is not quite as refined as Coach. Frye fills my throwback '70's BoHo wardrobe dreams!



I've never had experience with Frye bags but I love their boots. I have 7 pairs, some I've owned for years and they're still going strong. This is my newest pair, they're my Christmas gift from my husband but I couldn't wait that long to wear them so I took them on their maiden voyage today! I think they're called the Ray Moto bootie. He also got me a pair called Ray Western bootie in brown. They're similar to this but the buckle has a more Western look. Those ones are wrapped up under the tree. 





I've looked at their bags and also love the '70s boho style but just have never tried one out.


----------



## toujours*chic

Lucylu29 said:


> I've never had experience with Frye bags but I love their boots. I have 7 pairs, some I've owned for years and they're still going strong. This is my newest pair, they're my Christmas gift from my husband but I couldn't wait that long to wear them so I took them on their maiden voyage today! I think they're called the Ray Moto bootie. He also got me a pair called Ray Western bootie in brown. They're similar to this but the buckle has a more Western look. Those ones are wrapped up under the tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've looked at their bags and also love the '70s boho style but just have never tried one out.


I love Frye boots as well- I have 2 pair of regular boots (classic styling) and a pair of mules which I adore- they are soooo comfortable and they are beautifully made. Your new booties are gorgie- wear them in good health!


----------



## Lucylu29

toujours*chic said:


> I love Frye boots as well- I have 2 pair of regular boots (classic styling) and a pair of mules which I adore- they are soooo comfortable and they are beautifully made. Your new booties are gorgie- wear them in good health!



Thanks! They are very comfy. A couple of them have required a break in period but afterwards I can easily wear them all day.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir Small in Khaki


----------



## Glttglam

Will start using my Kate Spade Cameron Street small Hayden tomorrow in stony blue It was one of my Christmas gifts.


----------



## momtok

Christmas gift I picked out from hubby.  It's pre-loved, from Yoogis.  I have a haymarket pochette and wanted a larger bag too.  Haymarket is the only Burberry pattern I really like though, and they don't seem to make it anymore???  So I found this one pre-loved, and am very happy.  It's big, but can go shoulder, crossbody, crook of arm, however you want.


----------



## Teagaggle

My 2nd Bree convertible backpack by Rebecca Minkoff. I have black w silver stud detail & now add tan with rose gold stud detail.


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Italian bag with French bag charm


----------



## Newpurselove

I know its freezing in California right now but I wanted these last summer and couldn't get over the price. Just found them brand new and on sale for an excellent price so I couldn't resist.


----------



## Satcheldoll

The woven circle crossbody in lipstick (pink). My first and probably only Henri Bendel since they're closing. I was so sure I was going to return it before it even arrived. But it's a fun little bag!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Satcheldoll said:


> The woven circle crossbody in lipstick (pink). My first and probably only Henri Bendel since they're closing. I was so sure I was going to return it before it even arrived. But it's a fun little bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296402



Wow I did not know Bendels was closing; where will the Gossip Girls shop now?

But in all seriousness, such a cute bag! I see they also have the matching strap online  what is the closure on the bag?


----------



## Satcheldoll

LaVisioneer said:


> Wow I did not know Bendels was closing; where will the Gossip Girls shop now?
> 
> But in all seriousness, such a cute bag! I see they also have the matching strap online [emoji14] what is the closure on the bag?


The closure is two magnetic snaps and thr sides are white. They had a mini green version of it but I waited too long. So I decided to snap this one up. I saw the strap too and thought about getting as an alternative for a different bag. Yesterday it was sold out.


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

Finally snagged a monogram pochette by stalking the LV website.


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> The closure is two magnetic snaps and thr sides are white. They had a mini green version of it but I waited too long. So I decided to snap this one up. I saw the strap too and thought about getting as an alternative for a different bag. Yesterday it was sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296575
> View attachment 4296578


Oh man, now you have me looking on the Henri Bendel site.  Wow so many great colors!


----------



## holiday123

So I blame @Satcheldoll for my recent purchases lol. I never paid attention to this brand before I saw her pretty reveal. I'm on a purse ban, but SLGs don't count so I picked up a passport holder and a cosmetic case. Love these dustbags they give you too!

Also, apparently I should also ban myself from buying SLGs .. We'll start that tomorrow....


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> So I blame @Satcheldoll for my recent purchases lol. I never paid attention to this brand before I saw her pretty reveal. I'm on a purse ban, but SLGs don't count so I picked up a passport holder and a cosmetic case. Love these dustbags they give you too!
> 
> Also, apparently I should also ban myself from buying SLGs .. We'll start that tomorrow....


Sorry[emoji23]. These are so cute! You're lucky to live near a store. My only option was the website. I probably would have gotten some SLGs instead of the bag but it's just about wiped out and not much to choose from.


----------



## holiday123

Satcheldoll said:


> Sorry[emoji23]. These are so cute! You're lucky to live near a store. My only option was the website. I probably would have gotten some SLGs instead of the bag but it's just about wiped out and not much to choose from.


I'm about an hour away  I had to exchange some sneakers for DH so I figure I should get something for having to make the drive haha.  The store had quite a few SLGs. I was tempted to get this small woc type bag in the same petrol, but I resisted.  I noticed the website looked pretty cleaned out. This store closes mid-January, but had a lot of stock left. I wonder when the deeper discounts happen? May be worth another drive there.


----------



## fabfashionisto

My first March Jacobs bag,

I love that he made the bag charm a sample approval ticket so cute!


----------



## Satcheldoll

holiday123 said:


> I'm about an hour away  I had to exchange some sneakers for DH so I figure I should get something for having to make the drive haha.  The store had quite a few SLGs. I was tempted to get this small woc type bag in the same petrol, but I resisted.  I noticed the website looked pretty cleaned out. This store closes mid-January, but had a lot of stock left. I wonder when the deeper discounts happen? May be worth another drive there.


The company has stated they won't be doing any deep "closing" discounts/sales.


----------



## flowerrr

Picked up this Le pilage club collection backpack yesterday It's so tiny and cute ♥️


----------



## anggawinadita

My kate spade seahorse bag


----------



## LaVisioneer

This bag was a gift and I got the perfect Coach bag charm to match


----------



## gr8onteej

LaVisioneer said:


> This bag was a gift and I got the perfect Coach bag charm to match [emoji4]
> View attachment 4304979



I love Kipling.  Great for travel, lots of pockets and straps long enough to crossbody.  And I attach my coach bag charms too.


----------



## Pagan

I just purchased a Liberty London Marlborough Tote in Rainbow; I've been wanting to purchase one of their totes for awhile and I really like this version (although the tassel may need to go). I absolutely adore my two LV Neverfulls (Damier Ebene and Damier Azur), and I wanted an alternative for when I don't want to carry LV and/or I don't want to worry about the vachetta on my DA version.

Does anyone have any experience with these totes? I ordered a toiletry bag from them awhile ago to try out the fabric only to find out that particular item isn't coated canvas. I liked it enough to give their coated line a try. At only 247 GBP, it's not a huge risk anyway.


----------



## whateve

Pagan said:


> I just purchased a Liberty London Marlborough Tote in Rainbow; I've been wanting to purchase one of their totes for awhile and I really like this version (although the tassel may need to go). I absolutely adore my two LV Neverfulls (Damier Ebene and Damier Azur), and I wanted an alternative for when I don't want to carry LV and/or I don't want to worry about the vachetta on my DA version.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with these totes? I ordered a toiletry bag from them awhile ago to try out the fabric only to find out that particular item isn't coated canvas. I liked it enough to give their coated line a try. At only 247 GBP, it's not a huge risk anyway.
> 
> View attachment 4306531


This is so pretty!


----------



## Pagan

whateve said:


> This is so pretty!


Thank you, I think so too. I hope I like it; it’s bigger than my other totes but will be great when i want something completely under the radar.


----------



## carterazo

fabfashionisto said:


> My first March Jacobs bag,
> 
> I love that he made the bag charm a sample approval ticket so cute!
> View attachment 4298616


This looks like a really great and durable tote. Looks great for travel and commuting.
 Does it have a zipper closure on top?


----------



## carterazo

Pagan said:


> I just purchased a Liberty London Marlborough Tote in Rainbow; I've been wanting to purchase one of their totes for awhile and I really like this version (although the tassel may need to go). I absolutely adore my two LV Neverfulls (Damier Ebene and Damier Azur), and I wanted an alternative for when I don't want to carry LV and/or I don't want to worry about the vachetta on my DA version.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with these totes? I ordered a toiletry bag from them awhile ago to try out the fabric only to find out that particular item isn't coated canvas. I liked it enough to give their coated line a try. At only 247 GBP, it's not a huge risk anyway.
> 
> View attachment 4306531


Love all the colors!


----------



## carterazo

Satcheldoll said:


> The closure is two magnetic snaps and thr sides are white. They had a mini green version of it but I waited too long. So I decided to snap this one up. I saw the strap too and thought about getting as an alternative for a different bag. Yesterday it was sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296575
> View attachment 4296578


So pretty!


----------



## Satcheldoll

carterazo said:


> So pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## fabfashionisto

carterazo said:


> This looks like a really great and durable tote. Looks great for travel and commuting.
> Does it have a zipper closure on top?



It does have a zip on top its very durable love it so far! the straps are a bit short for me but I'm making it work lol


----------



## holiday123

So this bag I tried to get at Dillard's on New Year`s Day when they do 50% off clearance. It was marked down 30% and the extra 50% off would have made it $70. Well no chance of getting it the way people swarm to the purse section as soon as the doors open. Everything was cleaned out! Oh well.  Fast forward to today I decided to check out a Dillard's clearance center and what do you know I see this bag on the rack with a bunch of The Sak brand bags. It was 65% off and then an additional 50% off making it $34!!! Such a great color called peacock and I love Frye leather so I think it was worth it to break my ban. Heck I made it 18 days


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> So this bag I tried to get at Dillard's on New Year`s Day when they do 50% off clearance. It was marked down 30% and the extra 50% off would have made it $70. Well no chance of getting it the way people swarm to the purse section as soon as the doors open. Everything was cleaned out! Oh well.  Fast forward to today I decided to check out a Dillard's clearance center and what do you know I see this bag on the rack with a bunch of The Sak brand bags. It was 65% off and then an additional 50% off making it $34!!! Such a great color called peacock and I love Frye leather so I think it was worth it to break my ban. Heck I made it 18 days


I love the color! The leather looks yummy! What a great bargain!


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> I love the color! The leather looks yummy! What a great bargain!


Thank you!  The leather is very forgiving.  I keep scratching the front trying to use the front zip pocket, but the marks rub right out


----------



## Hobbsy

holiday123 said:


> So this bag I tried to get at Dillard's on New Year`s Day when they do 50% off clearance. It was marked down 30% and the extra 50% off would have made it $70. Well no chance of getting it the way people swarm to the purse section as soon as the doors open. Everything was cleaned out! Oh well.  Fast forward to today I decided to check out a Dillard's clearance center and what do you know I see this bag on the rack with a bunch of The Sak brand bags. It was 65% off and then an additional 50% off making it $34!!! Such a great color called peacock and I love Frye leather so I think it was worth it to break my ban. Heck I made it 18 days


Love, love the color!


----------



## holiday123

Hobbsy said:


> Love, love the color!


Thank you!  I love all things blue and green and this is perfect!


----------



## BeachBagGal

holiday123 said:


> So this bag I tried to get at Dillard's on New Year`s Day when they do 50% off clearance. It was marked down 30% and the extra 50% off would have made it $70. Well no chance of getting it the way people swarm to the purse section as soon as the doors open. Everything was cleaned out! Oh well.  Fast forward to today I decided to check out a Dillard's clearance center and what do you know I see this bag on the rack with a bunch of The Sak brand bags. It was 65% off and then an additional 50% off making it $34!!! Such a great color called peacock and I love Frye leather so I think it was worth it to break my ban. Heck I made it 18 days



Love the color and what an awesome deal!


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

I went into my Coach outlet and found nothing so I walked next door to Kate Spade and found this for about $80. I’m a sucker for red purses.


----------



## OhHelloDoll

anggawinadita said:


> My kate spade seahorse bag
> 
> View attachment 4302460


That’s too fun!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ShoeSquirrel said:


> I went into my Coach outlet and found nothing so I walked next door to Kate Spade and found this for about $80. I’m a sucker for red purses.



This one is a total cutie!!


----------



## jade

Just splurged on a Bottega Veneta wallet in an amazing color at the outlet.


----------



## Hobbsy

jade said:


> Just splurged on a Bottega Veneta wallet in an amazing color at the outlet.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## whateve

jade said:


> Just splurged on a Bottega Veneta wallet in an amazing color at the outlet.


Love it! What is this color called?


----------



## carterazo

holiday123 said:


> So this bag I tried to get at Dillard's on New Year`s Day when they do 50% off clearance. It was marked down 30% and the extra 50% off would have made it $70. Well no chance of getting it the way people swarm to the purse section as soon as the doors open. Everything was cleaned out! Oh well.  Fast forward to today I decided to check out a Dillard's clearance center and what do you know I see this bag on the rack with a bunch of The Sak brand bags. It was 65% off and then an additional 50% off making it $34!!! Such a great color called peacock and I love Frye leather so I think it was worth it to break my ban. Heck I made it 18 days


What a gorgeous bag! [emoji7]  And for a true steal! I would have broken my ban, too! Time to go get your well earned not hot on the ban thread.  [emoji28]


----------



## carterazo

ShoeSquirrel said:


> I went into my Coach outlet and found nothing so I walked next door to Kate Spade and found this for about $80. I’m a sucker for red purses.


This adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Suzanne B.

Hobbsy said:


> Gorgeous!!


Love that color!!


----------



## carterazo

jade said:


> Just splurged on a Bottega Veneta wallet in an amazing color at the outlet.


Lovely! Congrats!


----------



## jade

whateve said:


> Love it! What is this color called?



It is oro_scuro in calf. It looks different in Napa apparently. Less variation.


----------



## muggles

Getting ready to cut the tags on This!


----------



## MKB0925

muggles said:


> Getting ready to cut the tags on This!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317513


Love this..what is the name of this bag?


----------



## muggles

MKB0925 said:


> Love this..what is the name of this bag?



Carter street Tyler in picnic red! Pink interior!


----------



## OhHelloDoll

I impulse purched this on line and it came today. It's by The Sak, which I've never owned any of their things before. The color is called "sky" and it's a light blue/grey. The size is pretty perfect, but I'm trying to be more thoughtful about purchases in 2019 so I'm having reservations about keeping it.


----------



## Suzanne B.

muggles said:


> Getting ready to cut the tags on This!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4317513


Do you know the bottom width of the bag? I read the measurements on the website, but they aren't always accurate.


----------



## muggles

Suzanne B. said:


> Do you know the bottom width of the bag? I read the measurements on the website, but they aren't always accurate.



15.7 by 10.7 by 6.4 I measured mine!


----------



## Suzanne B.

muggles said:


> 15.7 by 10.7 by 6.4 I measured mine!


Thank you!    Apparently KS is more accurate in their measurements than other brands are. I bought a bag once that was two inches longer than the stated size.....that was from a dept store though. I learned to question sizes when possible.


----------



## dissyg

So this lovely just came in today. It’s the large Lee Radziwill satchel from Tory Burch in natural vachetta leather. I’d been keeping half an eye out for a classic looking bag - something structured and top-handled, but not a dupe/replica/knockoff, and not something that would cost thousands of dollars. I generally like a simple looking bag with minimal branding and hardware, and this seemed like it would work.

The pictures don’t really capture the color - it’s warmer and almost peachy in person, and of course since it’s vachetta it should patina over time. I like the way leather looks when it patinas and even gets a bit scuffed, and I think it will save the bag from being too stuffy looking for me. The last picture is just the bag with a page of printer paper over it, for size comparison. It’s technically big enough that documents could fit in it, but they’d interfere with the bag’s hardware if I tried to close it. So it’s not big enough to haul my laptop around in, but my iPad mini fits just fine.









I like it a lot, but I’m trying to figure out if I really like it enough to justify the price. The latch is a little fussy and doesn’t really want to stay closed (though, really, the latch isn’t what keeps the bag shut. It’s held closed by pretty strong magnets hidden under the leather in the top edge of the bag. The latch seems to just be decorative, and I think the issue is just that the new leather of the straps is a little stiff and pulling on the latch a bit - I think the issue will go away once the leather is broken in a bit). I also know vachetta can be fussy to care for, though I think people who tend to be bothered by that tend to want their bags to stay really pristine and new looking for a long time, while I like my stuff to look like it’s had some adventures.

I really like the way it looks on though - I was concerned it would be too formal for me, but it’s actually very understated. It’s classy enough for dress up and low key and subtle enough for jeans. And the top handle is even *just* big enough for me to shoulder bag it in a pinch.

Better color and size comparison - the Lee up against my Coach Bedford hobo in canyon. Sizewise, the Lee is almost as wide (long?) at the base as the Bedford, but the Bedford is several inches taller and obviously the slouchy hobo will expand to hold almost anything whereas the Lee’s structure and narrow top opening limit its capacity.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Lol, the more I play with it, the more I like it. It’s pretty!


----------



## jade

dissyg said:


> So this lovely just came in today. It’s the large Lee Radziwill satchel from Tory Burch in natural vachetta leather. I’d been keeping half an eye out for a classic looking bag - something structured and top-handled, but not a dupe/replica/knockoff, and not something that would cost thousands of dollars. I generally like a simple looking bag with minimal branding and hardware, and this seemed like it would work.
> 
> The pictures don’t really capture the color - it’s warmer and almost peachy in person, and of course since it’s vachetta it should patina over time. I like the way leather looks when it patinas and even gets a bit scuffed, and I think it will save the bag from being too stuffy looking for me. The last picture is just the bag with a page of printer paper over it, for size comparison. It’s technically big enough that documents could fit in it, but they’d interfere with the bag’s hardware if I tried to close it. So it’s not big enough to haul my laptop around in, but my iPad mini fits just fine.
> 
> View attachment 4320725
> View attachment 4320726
> View attachment 4320727
> View attachment 4320728
> View attachment 4320729
> View attachment 4320740
> 
> 
> I like it a lot, but I’m trying to figure out if I really like it enough to justify the price. The latch is a little fussy and doesn’t really want to stay closed (though, really, the latch isn’t what keeps the bag shut. It’s held closed by pretty strong magnets hidden under the leather in the top edge of the bag. The latch seems to just be decorative, and I think the issue is just that the new leather of the straps is a little stiff and pulling on the latch a bit - I think the issue will go away once the leather is broken in a bit). I also know vachetta can be fussy to care for, though I think people who tend to be bothered by that tend to want their bags to stay really pristine and new looking for a long time, while I like my stuff to look like it’s had some adventures.
> 
> I really like the way it looks on though - I was concerned it would be too formal for me, but it’s actually very understated. It’s classy enough for dress up and low key and subtle enough for jeans. And the top handle is even *just* big enough for me to shoulder bag it in a pinch.
> 
> Better color and size comparison - the Lee up against my Coach Bedford hobo in canyon. Sizewise, the Lee is almost as wide (long?) at the base as the Bedford, but the Bedford is several inches taller and obviously the slouchy hobo will expand to hold almost anything whereas the Lee’s structure and narrow top opening limit its capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320748
> View attachment 4320749
> 
> 
> Lol, the more I play with it, the more I like it. It’s pretty!



It’s a great looking bag. I’d ask - do you have handheld bags and are they practical day to day got you? Are you worried about color transfer?


----------



## dissyg

jade said:


> It’s a great looking bag. I’d ask - do you have handheld bags and are they practical day to day got you? Are you worried about color transfer?



Most of my bags are crossbody or shoulder bags. Handheld is less convenient for some things. It kind of depends on what kind of day I’m going to have - if I’m spending all day walking around carrying my bag, then crossbody is most convenient. On the other hand, if I’m mostly only carrying for short amounts of time then having my bag sit next to me for longer amounts of time, having a top handle I can just grab for short distances and a bag that looks nice standing on its own can be more convenient. So... at a mall I’d rather have a crossbody - at a restaurant or an office I’d rather have a top handle.

I’ve never had color transfer be a problem with a leather bag - it’s always been pretty easy to clean off, anyway. Usually it only happens with my crossbody bags, since they can rub quite a bit while you’re walking. With a top handle bag that I’m usually hand carrying, I don’t think it’s much of concern.

In any case, with my current lifestyle a smaller handbag isn’t a daily carry bag anyway. I carry a messenger bag or backpack for school, or a great big hobo bag for work - if a bag can’t hold my personal stuff, school stuff, lunch, work supplies, etc. then it doesn’t typically get hauled out for everyday. Hopefully things will change a bit once I graduate, but that’s how things are now.


----------



## jade

dissyg said:


> Most of my bags are crossbody or shoulder bags. Handheld is less convenient for some things. It kind of depends on what kind of day I’m going to have - if I’m spending all day walking around carrying my bag, then crossbody is most convenient. On the other hand, if I’m mostly only carrying for short amounts of time then having my bag sit next to me for longer amounts of time, having a top handle I can just grab for short distances and a bag that looks nice standing on its own can be more convenient. So... at a mall I’d rather have a crossbody - at a restaurant or an office I’d rather have a top handle.
> 
> I’ve never had color transfer be a problem with a leather bag - it’s always been pretty easy to clean off, anyway. Usually it only happens with my crossbody bags, since they can rub quite a bit while you’re walking. With a top handle bag that I’m usually hand carrying, I don’t think it’s much of concern.
> 
> In any case, with my current lifestyle a smaller handbag isn’t a daily carry bag anyway. I carry a messenger bag or backpack for school, or a great big hobo bag for work - if a bag can’t hold my personal stuff, school stuff, lunch, work supplies, etc. then it doesn’t typically get hauled out for everyday. Hopefully things will change a bit once I graduate, but that’s how things are now.



I only ask because I once got a handheld bag, similar color, great price. And I did think the closure was a bit fiddly but it looked great.  Fast forward 6 months and I found it too unmanageable most of the time, the closure too annoying .... and it went to the back of the closet 

So I don’t want you to get caught up too much and find that it really isn’t great. 

Also think carefully about how you will commute post graduation. I found the handheld was fine when I drove. Then I did transit and some walking and there went those bags. Now I prioritize multiple carry options so I am ok no matter where my day takes me.


----------



## whateve

Bottega Veneta cervo hobo. This is my 4th BV! I love the color of the DF Rogue. I think this is pretty close and the style works better for me.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> Bottega Veneta cervo hobo. This is my 4th BV! I love the color of the DF Rogue. I think this is pretty close and the style works better for me.


You got some great BVs! You need to take a family pic! [emoji1285]


----------



## branbran1984

Chloe Roy mini Bucket bag


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> You got some great BVs! You need to take a family pic! [emoji1285]


You're right! The last 4 out of 5 bags I bought were BVs. I'll try to take a family picture soon.


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> Bottega Veneta cervo hobo. This is my 4th BV! I love the color of the DF Rogue. I think this is pretty close and the style works better for me.



It’s soooo pretty and looks so soft!


----------



## Sarah03

branbran1984 said:


> Chloe Roy mini Bucket bag



This is so cute! I love Chloe bags [emoji4]


----------



## Hobbsy

whateve said:


> Bottega Veneta cervo hobo. This is my 4th BV! I love the color of the DF Rogue. I think this is pretty close and the style works better for me.


Beautiful bag and I love the color!


----------



## Hobbsy

branbran1984 said:


> Chloe Roy mini Bucket bag


Adorable! I wish I could carry mini bags.


----------



## whateve

This my Bottega Veneta collection.


----------



## Sarah03

whateve said:


> This my Bottega Veneta collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326980



Those are beautiful!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> This my Bottega Veneta collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326980


What a gorgeous collection! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

ETA: I've been obsessed with BV Cervo leather ever since you introduced your bag!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> What a gorgeous collection! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> ETA: I've been obsessed with BV Cervo leather ever since you introduced your bag!


I really love it! It's thick and chewy but soft. But it isn't as resilient as vintage Coach. Every one of mine I had to paint over worn marks. The good thing about it is that you can't tell they were painted.


----------



## dolali

whateve said:


> This my Bottega Veneta collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326980



Love your BV collection!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> This my Bottega Veneta collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326980


You have a beautiful collection.


----------



## inkfade

Steven Alan crossbody. Can also be turned into backpack with separate straps, but I'll be using it mostly as crossbody. I had to return the rainbow rivets camera bag I recently bought because it was just too tight a fit for everything I carried, which really isn't much. This bag is a tad roomier so I'm pleased to say it's a keeper!


----------



## Teagaggle

inkfade said:


> Steven Alan crossbody. Can also be turned into backpack with separate straps, but I'll be using it mostly as crossbody. I had to return the rainbow rivets camera bag I recently bought because it was just too tight a fit for everything I carried, which really isn't much. This bag is a tad roomier so I'm pleased to say it's a keeper!
> 
> View attachment 4328251
> View attachment 4328252
> View attachment 4328253
> View attachment 4328254


I love this, particularly the simplicity of it. Is there an exterior slip pocket?


----------



## Teagaggle

The Rack had a Minkoff flash sale. The Darren medium convertible bag was one of my purchases. I really love it. Have black on the way as well. The back exterior pocket fits my Galaxy S8+ as well.
A couple days later they had a Rag & Bone flash sale. Have a bag coming from there also.


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> The Rack had a Minkoff flash sale. The Darren medium convertible bag was one of my purchases. I really love it. Have black on the way as well. The back exterior pocket fits my Galaxy S8+ as well.
> A couple days later they had a Rag & Bone flash sale. Have a bag coming from there also.
> View attachment 4336894
> View attachment 4336895


Congrats! Love the color. Excited to see your Rag & Bone item.


----------



## Teagaggle

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Love the color. Excited to see your Rag & Bone item.


Thx, me too! The items in those flash sales go super quick. Had hoped to pick up another of their bags but it was gone in minutes.


----------



## couchette

Love RM! I have her Mini MAC . Can’t wait to see your Rag & Bone purse


----------



## couchette

I told myself I was done with MK but bought this bag in Marigold. I can fit my Mac laptop with plenty of room for other stuff. Not usually a yellow fan but fell in love with this bag.


----------



## Teagaggle

Here are a few snaps of my Rag & Bone small field messenger. The bag I ordered said leather online, not suede. I'm not particularly a fan of the suede since it requires more care, in my opinion. I might have made an exception had it not been a bag that will definitely hit me at the hip and show wear quickly. For that reason, and since my regular wallet, which I hate transitioning out of, does not easily fit in and out, I will be returning it. I just can't justify the price when it isn't hitting all the marks. It is very well-made though so I would consider larger versions in all leather.


----------



## Icing_Time

Teagaggle said:


> Here are a few snaps of my Rag & Bone small field messenger. The bag I ordered said leather online, not suede. I'm not particularly a fan of the suede since it requires more care, in my opinion. I might have made an exception had it not been a bag that will definitely hit me at the hip and show wear quickly. For that reason, and since my regular wallet, which I hate transitioning out of, does not easily fit in and out, I will be returning it. I just can't justify the price when it isn't hitting all the marks. It is very well-made though so I would consider larger versions in all leather.
> View attachment 4338422
> View attachment 4338423
> View attachment 4338424


Aww shucks, it is quite a cute bag that would look great with wintery outfits, but suede sort of begs to be constantly looked after (I would probably be brushing it with my hands constantly).


----------



## SEWDimples

Teagaggle said:


> Here are a few snaps of my Rag & Bone small field messenger. The bag I ordered said leather online, not suede. I'm not particularly a fan of the suede since it requires more care, in my opinion. I might have made an exception had it not been a bag that will definitely hit me at the hip and show wear quickly. For that reason, and since my regular wallet, which I hate transitioning out of, does not easily fit in and out, I will be returning it. I just can't justify the price when it isn't hitting all the marks. It is very well-made though so I would consider larger versions in all leather.
> View attachment 4338422
> View attachment 4338423
> View attachment 4338424


Too bad this bag did not work out for you. It looks  really nice.


----------



## brae

dissyg said:


> So this lovely just came in today. It’s the large Lee Radziwill satchel from Tory Burch in natural vachetta leather. I’d been keeping half an eye out for a classic looking bag - something structured and top-handled, but not a dupe/replica/knockoff, and not something that would cost thousands of dollars. I generally like a simple looking bag with minimal branding and hardware, and this seemed like it would work.
> 
> The pictures don’t really capture the color - it’s warmer and almost peachy in person, and of course since it’s vachetta it should patina over time. I like the way leather looks when it patinas and even gets a bit scuffed, and I think it will save the bag from being too stuffy looking for me. The last picture is just the bag with a page of printer paper over it, for size comparison. It’s technically big enough that documents could fit in it, but they’d interfere with the bag’s hardware if I tried to close it. So it’s not big enough to haul my laptop around in, but my iPad mini fits just fine.
> 
> View attachment 4320725
> View attachment 4320726
> View attachment 4320727
> View attachment 4320728
> View attachment 4320729
> View attachment 4320740
> 
> 
> I like it a lot, but I’m trying to figure out if I really like it enough to justify the price. The latch is a little fussy and doesn’t really want to stay closed (though, really, the latch isn’t what keeps the bag shut. It’s held closed by pretty strong magnets hidden under the leather in the top edge of the bag. The latch seems to just be decorative, and I think the issue is just that the new leather of the straps is a little stiff and pulling on the latch a bit - I think the issue will go away once the leather is broken in a bit). I also know vachetta can be fussy to care for, though I think people who tend to be bothered by that tend to want their bags to stay really pristine and new looking for a long time, while I like my stuff to look like it’s had some adventures.
> 
> I really like the way it looks on though - I was concerned it would be too formal for me, but it’s actually very understated. It’s classy enough for dress up and low key and subtle enough for jeans. And the top handle is even *just* big enough for me to shoulder bag it in a pinch.
> 
> Better color and size comparison - the Lee up against my Coach Bedford hobo in canyon. Sizewise, the Lee is almost as wide (long?) at the base as the Bedford, but the Bedford is several inches taller and obviously the slouchy hobo will expand to hold almost anything whereas the Lee’s structure and narrow top opening limit its capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320748
> View attachment 4320749
> 
> 
> Lol, the more I play with it, the more I like it. It’s pretty!



I was pining over this bag in store just the other day! Like you said, it will definitely patina and get scratches as the one on display was already darkening and scratched fairly easily... but that is exactly why I loved it. It is going to look amazing worn in. I do agree the price is high and I do wonder if it will make it to sale eventually? I couldn't decide if I was okay with how much it resembles the Kelly but the sales associate said it was purposeful.


----------



## dissyg

brae said:


> I was pining over this bag in store just the other day! Like you said, it will definitely patina and get scratches as the one on display was already darkening and scratched fairly easily... but that is exactly why I loved it. It is going to look amazing worn in. I do agree the price is high and I do wonder if it will make it to sale eventually? I couldn't decide if I was okay with how much it resembles the Kelly but the sales associate said it was purposeful.



I’m comfortable carrying a bag that is clearly derivative of another style - there’s only so many ways to design a bag. I just don’t like carrying something that is an obvious copy or fake. It resembles the Kelly, yes, but it’s also obviously not one - not even from a distance is someone going to confuse it for an Hermes, unlike some “inspired by” bags. Even luxury designers often have designs that are suspiciously reminiscent of other designs - the question for me is whether or not they’ve genuinely added a unique element to the bag to distinguish it on the market.


----------



## faintlymacabre

.


----------



## faintlymacabre

dissyg said:


> I’m comfortable carrying a bag that is clearly derivative of another style - there’s only so many ways to design a bag. I just don’t like carrying something that is an obvious copy or fake. It resembles the Kelly, yes, but it’s also obviously not one - not even from a distance is someone going to confuse it for an Hermes, unlike some “inspired by” bags. Even luxury designers often have designs that are suspiciously reminiscent of other designs - the question for me is whether or not they’ve genuinely added a unique element to the bag to distinguish it on the market.


Have you seen the big, slouchy, "deconstructed" version of the Lee Radziwill from the Fall 2019 runway show? I am in looooove!


----------



## Hobbsy

faintlymacabre said:


> Have you seen the big, slouchy, "deconstructed" version of the Lee Radziwill from the Fall 2019 runway show? I am in looooove!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339920
> View attachment 4339921


Yes, I love it too!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

faintlymacabre said:


> Have you seen the big, slouchy, "deconstructed" version of the Lee Radziwill from the Fall 2019 runway show? I am in looooove!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339920
> View attachment 4339921


Omg I love it!!! Thanks for sharing, gonna stalk it now…


----------



## faintlymacabre

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Omg I love it!!! Thanks for sharing, gonna stalk it now…


Fall can't come soon enough. Haha... I have my eye on the colorway that Tory is carrying.


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> Yes, I love it too!





faintlymacabre said:


> Have you seen the big, slouchy, "deconstructed" version of the Lee Radziwill from the Fall 2019 runway show? I am in looooove!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339920
> View attachment 4339921



Yesssss!!! I love love love this version of the LR Satchel! Can’t wait to see it IRL.


----------



## Hobbsy

Sarah03 said:


> Yesssss!!! I love love love this version of the LR Satchel! Can’t wait to see it IRL.


Yes!


----------



## Sarah03

Hobbsy said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340854



It’s so pretty. I keep going back to her IG to drool. Thank the Purse goddesses that there is a Tory Burch boutique in my town!


----------



## bluesh4rk

Here is my Duluth Pack Bison Leather Market Tote. The picture really doesn't do it justice. And is is HUGE. I almost think it might be too big for me but I just started carrying it so hopefully I will get used to it. It is my work bag so my purse and all sorts of other stuff ends up in it. The leather feels really great and I am sure it will get even better with time.


----------



## Suzanne B.

bluesh4rk said:


> Here is my Duluth Pack Bison Leather Market Tote. The picture really doesn't do it justice. And is is HUGE. I almost think it might be too big for me but I just started carrying it so hopefully I will get used to it. It is my work bag so my purse and all sorts of other stuff ends up in it. The leather feels really great and I am sure it will get even better with time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341474


LOVE that leather!!!


----------



## momtok

bluesh4rk said:


> Here is my Duluth Pack Bison Leather Market Tote. The picture really doesn't do it justice. And is is HUGE. I almost think it might be too big for me but I just started carrying it so hopefully I will get used to it. It is my work bag so my purse and all sorts of other stuff ends up in it. The leather feels really great and I am sure it will get even better with time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341474



The leather looks wonderful ... thick and soft.  It almost reminds me of the soft pebbled leather Coach came out with as "Bleecker" two or three years ago.  I *love* soft, 'cushy' leather.

But I'm actually also here to say this ---- PERL CODING!!!!!
When I finished grad school, my first job was running a bunch of Silicon Graphics Unix machines for a business consulting company, and I coded the company's website (and a searchable database) using Perl.  
And for me, the real joke, is that my name, actually is, Pearl.
Do you have the Perl book with the camel on it?  I forget the name of that series of language books, but they each have a sketch of an animal on them.  Mine is in the basement, but I think it was a camel on the Perl volume?


----------



## momtok

So this is what hubby got me for Lunar New Year (pre-loved, obviously, as this is an oldie).
My intention was to carry it from CNY through V-day ... I figured the red cherries were perfect for both, right?




But then .... (and I posted this in LV subsection, but thought I'd put it here too, since it's kind of comical in the end) ...

Daughter had stomach flu a couple weeks ago, this past Sunday hubby came down with it (both are better now), and last night ... guess what. V-Day started at 4am with me calling my husband to the bathroom because I honestly didn't think I'd make it back to the bed on my own. New situation for me ... I've never seen stars from a viral illness before in my life. Sure enough, halfway back to the bedroom, after me insisting that I wanted to walk on my own, I heard a thump. Heh. Turned out that thump was me, as I suddenly realized I was sitting on the hallway floor. The thought process was actually very funny in retrospect.

V-Day is now hubby bringing me liquids while I sit on the sofa, and daughter will help him do the grocery store run. Tomorrow he'll work from home so he can babysit me again just in case. Sigh.

But hey, I can *look* at my cute little cherries, right?


----------



## lizmil

momtok,

Really sorry you are ill, hope you are better soon!!


----------



## bluesh4rk

momtok said:


> The leather looks wonderful ... thick and soft.  It almost reminds me of the soft pebbled leather Coach came out with as "Bleecker" two or three years ago.  I *love* soft, 'cushy' leather.
> 
> But I'm actually also here to say this ---- PERL CODING!!!!!
> When I finished grad school, my first job was running a bunch of Silicon Graphics Unix machines for a business consulting company, and I coded the company's website (and a searchable database) using Perl.
> And for me, the real joke, is that my name, actually is, Pearl.
> Do you have the Perl book with the camel on it?  I forget the name of that series of language books, but they each have a sketch of an animal on them.  Mine is in the basement, but I think it was a camel on the Perl volume?



Thank you! LOL the leather right now is pretty stiff but I am sure it will soften up with use.

I am a programmer so have a lot of programming language books at my desk at work. As for the camel book,  I think you must be thinking of the O'Reilly books. I don't have that one for PERL but I have it for Oracle PL/SQL Programming, SQL, UNIX, etc!


----------



## Suzanne B.

momtok said:


> So this is what hubby got me for Lunar New Year (pre-loved, obviously, as this is an oldie).
> My intention was to carry it from CNY through V-day ... I figured the red cherries were perfect for both, right?
> 
> View attachment 4341553
> 
> 
> But then .... (and I posted this in LV subsection, but thought I'd put it here too, since it's kind of comical in the end) ...
> 
> Daughter had stomach flu a couple weeks ago, this past Sunday hubby came down with it (both are better now), and last night ... guess what. V-Day started at 4am with me calling my husband to the bathroom because I honestly didn't think I'd make it back to the bed on my own. New situation for me ... I've never seen stars from a viral illness before in my life. Sure enough, halfway back to the bedroom, after me insisting that I wanted to walk on my own, I heard a thump. Heh. Turned out that thump was me, as I suddenly realized I was sitting on the hallway floor. The thought process was actually very funny in retrospect.
> 
> V-Day is now hubby bringing me liquids while I sit on the sofa, and daughter will help him do the grocery store run. Tomorrow he'll work from home so he can babysit me again just in case. Sigh.
> 
> But hey, I can *look* at my cute little cherries, right?


Seems like that stomach bug has made it's rounds. It's gone around here in Mississippi, it's a tough bug, especially when it hits an assisted living and memory care facility like where my mother lives. Hopefully, you'll bounce back soon.


----------



## momtok

Suzanne B. said:


> Seems like that stomach bug has made it's rounds. It's gone around here in Mississippi, it's a tough bug, especially when it hits an assisted living and memory care facility like where my mother lives. Hopefully, you'll bounce back soon.



Yeah, there's something really nasty about this one.  My husband's immune system is usually phenomenally good.  This was the first time in four years that he actually missed a day of work due to sickness.  And while my own immune system sucks, I rarely pass out from anything.  But we both actually passed out from this one.  (He'd made it back to the bed when he had it; I just dropped in the hallway.)

My mother is 86 and lives by herself.  She usually comes up on Sundays and helps in the sunday school class I teach.  She's not scared of the colds those kids carry, but geez ... this thing ... I told her not to come last Sunday due to hubby, now telling her to not come this Sunday due to me.  I cannot have an 86 year old passing out in the middle of the night, when it did exactly that to both hubby and I.  I can only imagine this in an assisted care/nursing home setting.  (I actually worked part-time in one during college, and I do remember bugs going around, but nothing that was literally dropping people onto the floor.)

Good luck (I'm being completely sincere, not the least bit sarcastic) to anyone else out there who gets this.  It's a wild one.


----------



## momtok

Suzanne B. said:


> Seems like that stomach bug has made it's rounds. It's gone around here in Mississippi, it's a tough bug, especially when it hits an assisted living and memory care facility like where my mother lives. Hopefully, you'll bounce back soon.



Wow, and one more thing ... I just did a google news search on "stomach flu".
One of the first things that came up is from down south in your neck of the country.  At a Lousiana high school, over 100 kids were out this week due to stomach bug.  That's impressive.

(Sorry for derailment to thread.)


----------



## Glttglam

Not a bag, but just got the Michael Kors Runway watch for Valentine's. It is my first time trying a rose gold watch.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

I love Kate Spade sunnies


----------



## carterazo

momtok said:


> So this is what hubby got me for Lunar New Year (pre-loved, obviously, as this is an oldie).
> My intention was to carry it from CNY through V-day ... I figured the red cherries were perfect for both, right?
> 
> View attachment 4341553
> 
> 
> But then .... (and I posted this in LV subsection, but thought I'd put it here too, since it's kind of comical in the end) ...
> 
> Daughter had stomach flu a couple weeks ago, this past Sunday hubby came down with it (both are better now), and last night ... guess what. V-Day started at 4am with me calling my husband to the bathroom because I honestly didn't think I'd make it back to the bed on my own. New situation for me ... I've never seen stars from a viral illness before in my life. Sure enough, halfway back to the bedroom, after me insisting that I wanted to walk on my own, I heard a thump. Heh. Turned out that thump was me, as I suddenly realized I was sitting on the hallway floor. The thought process was actually very funny in retrospect.
> 
> V-Day is now hubby bringing me liquids while I sit on the sofa, and daughter will help him do the grocery store run. Tomorrow he'll work from home so he can babysit me again just in case. Sigh.
> 
> But hey, I can *look* at my cute little cherries, right?


Oh no! Funny, not funny! [emoji28] 
Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## BeachBagGal

This cute inexpensive wristlet that I think is adorable! It reminds me something kate spade would have, minus the price tag and details.


----------



## LaVisioneer

BeachBagGal said:


> This cute inexpensive wristlet that I think is adorable! It reminds me something kate spade would have, minus the price tag and details.
> View attachment 4345480
> 
> View attachment 4345481



Gotta love old navy! Definitely a kate spade vibe.  I have a fabric purse I got there for maybe $10 about 16 years ago and it's actually held up great!

Also looks perfect for a beach day!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LaVisioneer said:


> Gotta love old navy! Definitely a kate spade vibe.  I have a fabric purse I got there for maybe $10 about 16 years ago and it's actually held up great!
> 
> Also looks perfect for a beach day!



Awesome! Yeah I love Old Navy!! I bought a few more goodies for myself and gifts:


----------



## Suzanne B.

BeachBagGal said:


> Awesome! Yeah I love Old Navy!! I bought a few more goodies for myself and gifts:
> View attachment 4345491
> 
> View attachment 4345492


That butterfly pouch is so cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suzanne B. said:


> That butterfly pouch is so cute!



Thanks! Tempting to keep, but giving as a gift with the bag.


----------



## yellowbernie

My new Lifetime Leather co. Tote.  Loving this bag.


----------



## Suzanne B.

yellowbernie said:


> My new Lifetime Leather co. Tote.  Loving this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345623


Great looking leather.....looks nice and thick.


----------



## yellowbernie

Suzanne B. said:


> Great looking leather.....looks nice and thick.


It is, and it's gorgeous in real life.


----------



## muggles

Bought this Tory Burch, but it’s going back tomorrow!
Don’t like the leather!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Michael Kors Maddie tote in pearl grey. It's my first time having a grey bag.


----------



## muggles

Kate spade mouse coin purse!/ keychain


----------



## Teagaggle

muggles said:


> View attachment 4352184
> 
> Kate spade mouse coin purse!/ keychain


OMG, how cute!


----------



## muggles

Teagaggle said:


> OMG, how cute!



Thank you! It has a tail on backside!


----------



## muggles




----------



## Sarah03

muggles said:


> View attachment 4352184
> 
> Kate spade mouse coin purse!/ keychain





muggles said:


> View attachment 4352297



Oh my gosh, this is SO CUTE!


----------



## carterazo

muggles said:


> View attachment 4352184
> 
> Kate spade mouse coin purse!/ keychain





muggles said:


> View attachment 4352297


Adorable!


----------



## muggles

carterazo said:


> Adorable!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## SEWDimples

Michael Kors Link Bracelet watch from TJ Maxx.


----------



## MKB0925

SEWDimples said:


> Michael Kors Link Bracelet watch from TJ Maxx.
> 
> View attachment 4368448


Pretty watch!


----------



## SEWDimples

MKB0925 said:


> Pretty watch!


Thanks! Like it so much that I'm wearing it to work.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got my first pair of Michael Kors shoes. They are the Alice metallic leather ballet flats in anthracite. They are pretty comfortable so far.


----------



## SEWDimples

Rose gold Movado Bold watch.


----------



## LaVisioneer

This almost green bag for St Patty's day (with a Coach fob )


----------



## BeachBagGal

LaVisioneer said:


> This almost green bag for St Patty's day (with a Coach fob )
> 
> View attachment 4375857



That color! [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

My first Kipling bag. I took off the monkey (sorry, Don). Love the print and how low maintenance it is!


----------



## MKB0925

BeachBagGal said:


> My first Kipling bag. I took off the monkey (sorry, Don). Love the print and how low maintenance it is!
> View attachment 4376337


Pretty...love the colors!!


----------



## MKB0925

KS Lottie...perfect size and I love the neutral color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKB0925 said:


> Pretty...love the colors!!



Thanks! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKB0925 said:


> KS Lottie...perfect size and I love the neutral color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377191



Looks like a nice neutral shade. [emoji3]


----------



## meepabeep

I found a vintage navy & tan AWL Dooney & Bourke in Thrifty Shopper today. My mom and I were pretty sure it was authentic based on the quality, and the tag looked right, so I bought it. I figured I could always return it. Anyway,  I had it authenticated (by Catbird9  ). I've been looking for a nice one for years. I rarely find Dooney, and when I do they are always beat up. This one was in great condition, all she needed was a light cleaning and a little Blackrock on the trim. I have to admit, I cleaned it right away, with the price tag still on it, I didn't wait, lol. Even if it turned out to be a fake, it really wasn't a waste of time, it only took a few minutes.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Partially out of spite due to Coach sending me a beat up Callie and then not honouring the 30% discount on an exchange, and partially because 16 card slots is the type of insanity I need in a WOC. Tory Burch Robinson chain wallet in Cardamom with Royal Navy interior.


----------



## Teagaggle

Rag & Bone messenger from Nordstrom Rack. This is the larger one I missed out on in the last flash sale.


----------



## MKB0925

Teagaggle said:


> Rag & Bone messenger from Nordstrom Rack. This is the larger one I missed out on in the last flash sale.
> View attachment 4383088


Love this style! That leather looks great too!


----------



## muggles

Cheating with my Chloe Marcie!


----------



## MooMooVT

muggles said:


> View attachment 4386196
> 
> Cheating with my Chloe Marcie!


Stunning!!!


----------



## muggles

MooMooVT said:


> Stunning!!!



Thank you, not a good pic, it’s cashmere gray! Doesn’t blend with the brown couch! Lol!


----------



## Pagan

After years of loathing obvious logos and monogram prints of any kind, LV mono print somehow grew on me. I still only like it with another colour mixed in though

Massive splurge on LV (by my standards); off to Ban Island for the remainder of the year (or at least until year-end incentive time).

I bought a Pochette Accessoires, NeoNoe and a Mon Monogram NF. My NF isn’t expected to arrive until early May.

Will I change my mind about Coach Signature print? I don’t think so but never say never. With the demise of the 1941 line, I’ve really moved on from Coach anyway, although I use my Rogues and Dinkies all the time.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Pagan said:


> View attachment 4387584
> View attachment 4387585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After years of loathing obvious logos and monogram prints of any kind, LV mono print somehow grew on me. I still only like it with another colour mixed in though
> 
> Massive splurge on LV (by my standards); off to Ban Island for the remainder of the year (or at least until year-end incentive time).
> 
> I bought a Pochette Accessoires, NeoNoe and a Mon Monogram NF. My NF isn’t expected to arrive until early May.
> 
> Will I change my mind about Coach Signature print? I don’t think so but never say never. With the demise of the 1941 line, I’ve really moved on from Coach anyway, although I use my Rogues and Dinkies all the time. [emoji2]


I love the colors you chose for your mon mono!


----------



## Pagan

faintlymacabre said:


> I love the colors you chose for your mon mono!


Thanks - Bordeaux and Ivoire. I came close to going for Fuchsia but I mainly wear neutrals and warm tones so i thought  the wine colour would go with more.


----------



## inkfade

My new Rebecca Minkoff large Karlie feed bag! Love the simplicity and organization.


----------



## MelissaPurse

On a Alexander Wang Rockie Flamingo vibe paired with floral bow print Coach clutch


----------



## bellebellebelle19

MelissaPurse said:


> On a Alexander Wang Rockie Flamingo vibe paired with floral bow print Coach clutch
> View attachment 4388510


I just picked up an Alexander Wang Marti in a super fun bright color too!!


----------



## pianolize

MelissaPurse said:


> On a Alexander Wang Rockie Flamingo vibe paired with floral bow print Coach clutch
> View attachment 4388510





bellebellebelle19 said:


> I just picked up an Alexander Wang Marti in a super fun bright color too!!


That's funny, bc I just broke down n ordered a mini Rockie! But tell me what color you think it is, since on my original screen it showed up MUCH more pink! Nude PINK vs just plain nude..


----------



## TangerineKandy

Picked these up this afternoon!


----------



## whateve

TangerineKandy said:


> Picked these up this afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390265


Love that color!


----------



## Lothruin

I have never thought of myself as a bag person. Carried a chain wallet for most of my youth, and pretty much buy exclusively at thrift stores. I own and wear (and sell) a lot of vintage, though, and vintage handbags (including one absolutely beautiful 1950s black alligator bag from Saks) were apparently a gateway drug. I'm still not sure I'm a bag person; maybe more of a high quality steals person, but in addition to my small Coach collection, I also have these two:

This 1981 Dooney tack leather bag in THE most gorgeous red color:
	

		
			
		

		
	




And just this week, I nabbed this Gucci, gratefully athenticated here, for the stupid price of $20:


----------



## Satcheldoll

Lothruin said:


> I have never thought of myself as a bag person. Carried a chain wallet for most of my youth, and pretty much buy exclusively at thrift stores. I own and wear (and sell) a lot of vintage, though, and vintage handbags (including one absolutely beautiful 1950s black alligator bag from Saks) were apparently a gateway drug. I'm still not sure I'm a bag person; maybe more of a high quality steals person, but in addition to my small Coach collection, I also have these two:
> 
> This 1981 Dooney tack leather bag in THE most gorgeous red color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390537
> 
> 
> And just this week, I nabbed this Gucci, gratefully athenticated here, for the stupid price of $20:
> View attachment 4390538


Both are gorgeous. What a steal on the Gucci bag!


----------



## Lothruin

Satcheldoll said:


> Both are gorgeous. What a steal on the Gucci bag!


Thank you! I Love the Gucci, and frankly, for $20 it was such good quality that I grabbed it before the authentication came through. I decided if it was a fake, I'd remove the branding and use it as a knitting bag. It's just the right size for that. I might still use it as a knitting bag, honestly, but it could use some cleaning first.


----------



## michellelb1

LV Nano Noe in Blueberry.. I love mini bags especially my Coach Dreamer 21’s, but I really wanted a nice bright blue bag and this fit the bill perfectly!


----------



## Sarah03

michellelb1 said:


> LV Nano Noe in Blueberry.. I love mini bags especially my Coach Dreamer 21’s, but I really wanted a nice bright blue bag and this fit the bill perfectly!
> View attachment 4391279



O.m.g. That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Bagmedic

michellelb1 said:


> LV Nano Noe in Blueberry.. I love mini bags especially my Coach Dreamer 21’s, but I really wanted a nice bright blue bag and this fit the bill perfectly!
> View attachment 4391279


A great color blue, for sure!


----------



## Iamminda

michellelb1 said:


> LV Nano Noe in Blueberry.. I love mini bags especially my Coach Dreamer 21’s, but I really wanted a nice bright blue bag and this fit the bill perfectly!
> View attachment 4391279



This color is so beautiful especially IRL (I missed out on getting something in this color when it was released).


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> This color is so beautiful especially IRL (I missed out on getting something in this color when it was released).


When was it released? I want one! That blue is TDF! [emoji7][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> When was it released? I want one! That blue is TDF! [emoji7][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



2016.  A really beautiful color!!!


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> 2016.  A really beautiful color!!!


Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## michellelb1

houseof999 said:


> When was it released? I want one! That blue is TDF! [emoji7][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


I found mine on Fashionphile! I looked at every day for about 2 weeks and finally decided I had to have it and it definitely did not disappoint when it arrived


----------



## Caspin22

Pagan said:


> View attachment 4387584
> View attachment 4387585
> 
> I bought a Pochette Accessoires, NeoNoe and a Mon Monogram NF. My NF isn’t expected to arrive until early May.



Gorgeous!!  My avatar is a cropped screenshot of my mon mono NF MM.


----------



## BeachBagGal

michellelb1 said:


> LV Nano Noe in Blueberry.. I love mini bags especially my Coach Dreamer 21’s, but I really wanted a nice bright blue bag and this fit the bill perfectly!
> View attachment 4391279



Oh my gosh this color is goooorgeous!! [emoji7].  I need a bag in this color!


----------



## muggles

Chloe paraty military
Purchased recently 
I love it


----------



## SEWDimples

muggles said:


> View attachment 4395925
> 
> Chloe paraty military
> Purchased recently
> I love it


Congrats! The color is so vibrant.


----------



## meepabeep

A new to me red Lauren RL...


----------



## AbbyJ90

Kate Spade Hayes Street Crossbody and Wallet. I have been looking for a camera bag and this one is perfect !


----------



## SEWDimples

meepabeep said:


> A new to me red Lauren RL...


Nice. Love the color.


----------



## SEWDimples

michellelb1 said:


> LV Nano Noe in Blueberry.. I love mini bags especially my Coach Dreamer 21’s, but I really wanted a nice bright blue bag and this fit the bill perfectly!
> View attachment 4391279


Gorgeous color blue. Love LV epi leather. Enjoy!



AbbyJ90 said:


> Kate Spade Hayes Street Crossbody and Wallet. I have been looking for a camera bag and this one is perfect !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4396141


So cute with the tassels. Like the color too.


----------



## meepabeep

SEWDimples said:


> Nice. Love the color.


Thank you!


----------



## Hobbsy

meepabeep said:


> A new to me red Lauren RL...


I love this!


----------



## meepabeep

Hobbsy said:


> I love this!



Thank you!


----------



## muggles

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! The color is so vibrant.



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## SEWDimples

Rag and Bone shoes all found at Ross!


----------



## VintageViv

meepabeep said:


> I found a vintage navy & tan AWL Dooney & Bourke in Thrifty Shopper today. My mom and I were pretty sure it was authentic based on the quality, and the tag looked right, so I bought it. I figured I could always return it. Anyway,  I had it authenticated (by Catbird9  ). I've been looking for a nice one for years. I rarely find Dooney, and when I do they are always beat up. This one was in great condition, all she needed was a light cleaning and a little Blackrock on the trim. I have to admit, I cleaned it right away, with the price tag still on it, I didn't wait, lol. Even if it turned out to be a fake, it really wasn't a waste of time, it only took a few minutes.


I collect vintage Dooney and the first one I found was that same bag! I gave it to a family member though. You're right, it can be hard to find Dooneys in thrift stores that are in good shape. I have found some good deals online. You just really need to read up on how to spot the fakes. And I love Blackrock! Blackrock Leather N Rich & Pecard Leather Dressing are my favorite products for the British Tan trim.


----------



## muggles

My new Chloe Marcie! 2017, had never been used! Awesome!


----------



## holiday123

muggles said:


> View attachment 4402712
> 
> My new Chloe Marcie! 2017, had never been used! Awesome!


I think someone on ebay stole your picture!  You should report it.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

holiday123 said:


> I think someone on ebay stole your picture!  You should report it.


Yes. I was  about to worn her too


----------



## houseof999

holiday123 said:


> I think someone on ebay stole your picture!  You should report it.





crazyforcoach09 said:


> Yes. I was  about to worn her too


Huh.. all the other items the seller sold also had the same background. [emoji848]


----------



## muggles

I’m sorry it’s my bag! I did have it for sale, because I bought another Chloe bag! It’s not for sale any longer, but thank you all for watching out for me! I was too lazy to take a good pic! [emoji2]Decided to keep the bag!


----------



## michellelb1

Went a little crazy buying LV accessories but I think they complement my little dreamer nicely!


----------



## muggles

Waiting for my newest to me chloe marcie!


----------



## SEWDimples

muggles said:


> View attachment 4414856
> 
> Waiting for my newest to me chloe marcie!


Very pretty.


----------



## Tosa22

muggles said:


> View attachment 4414856
> 
> Waiting for my newest to me chloe marcie!


i love the color!!


----------



## jcnc

muggles said:


> View attachment 4414856
> 
> Waiting for my newest to me chloe marcie!


OMG! She looks like the perfect bag!! Enjoy and share your action pic soon


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Michael Kors large Whitney bicolor bag in pebbled leather in soft pink.


----------



## keishapie1973

I’ve cheated with my last couple purchases....


----------



## muggles

My new baby! Chloe small Faye backpack!


----------



## muggles




----------



## LL777

My new girl


----------



## Sabrinia

Got this Michael Kors purse last month. Fell in love with it immediately. Very cute and summer-y and it's just the perfect size for me...


----------



## MKB0925

Sabrinia said:


> Got this Michael Kors purse last month. Fell in love with it immediately. Very cute and summer-y and it's just the perfect size for me...
> 
> View attachment 4421164


Pretty red!


----------



## Glttglam

Sabrinia said:


> Got this Michael Kors purse last month. Fell in love with it immediately. Very cute and summer-y and it's just the perfect size for me...
> 
> View attachment 4421164


Neat and cool looking bag!


----------



## Satcheldoll

My purchases from the Dillard's sale. Brahmin Mini Francine Lotus Levan and card case.


----------



## Pagan

michellelb1 said:


> Went a little crazy buying LV accessories but I think they complement my little dreamer nicely!
> 
> View attachment 4404893
> View attachment 4404894


LV makes great SLGs. I love mine.


----------



## SEWDimples

Satcheldoll said:


> My purchases from the Dillard's sale. Brahmin Mini Francine Lotus Levan and card case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422037


This bag is really cute. Love the color and details. Enjoy.


----------



## JVSXOXO

keishapie1973 said:


> I’ve cheated with my last couple purchases....


I just love the Neo Noe! I bought that exact one a year or so ago but my husband thinks that LV monogram print is too flashy and didn't like it. I knew I couldn't enjoy it after that and returned it. Still breaks my heart!


----------



## Jeny09

muggles said:


> View attachment 4352184
> 
> Kate spade mouse coin purse!/ keychain



This is soo adorable [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Jeny09

Lothruin said:


> I have never thought of myself as a bag person. Carried a chain wallet for most of my youth, and pretty much buy exclusively at thrift stores. I own and wear (and sell) a lot of vintage, though, and vintage handbags (including one absolutely beautiful 1950s black alligator bag from Saks) were apparently a gateway drug. I'm still not sure I'm a bag person; maybe more of a high quality steals person, but in addition to my small Coach collection, I also have these two:
> 
> This 1981 Dooney tack leather bag in THE most gorgeous red color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390537
> 
> 
> And just this week, I nabbed this Gucci, gratefully athenticated here, for the stupid price of $20:
> View attachment 4390538



Gorgeous bags! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Jeny09

TangerineKandy said:


> Picked these up this afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390265



Beautiful color!

Is that cardholder?


----------



## marleneryd

My new Fount Bellfield tote and wallet.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Michael Kors Sylvia tricolor satchel in admiral multi.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Anyone heard of the brand DELL' EST? I don't own it. I'm still looking for a work tote and came across this one. The print reminds me of Goyard but a more refined look and doesn't have the Goyard price.


----------



## houseof999

Satcheldoll said:


> Anyone heard of the brand DELL' EST? I don't own it. I'm still looking for a work tote and came across this one. The print reminds me of Goyard but a more refined look and doesn't have the Goyard price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434041
> View attachment 4434042
> View attachment 4434043
> View attachment 4434044


No but I'd wear that print on a dress any day! [emoji16]


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> No but I'd wear that print on a dress any day! [emoji16]


[emoji23]


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> Anyone heard of the brand DELL' EST? I don't own it. I'm still looking for a work tote and came across this one. The print reminds me of Goyard but a more refined look and doesn't have the Goyard price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434041
> View attachment 4434042
> View attachment 4434043
> View attachment 4434044


I like it! Bright and vibrant, love the closure. I have a huge dislike for Goyard, in fact I think they're God awful.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hobbsy said:


> I like it! Bright and vibrant, love the closure. I have a huge dislike for Goyard, in fact I think they're God awful.


I'm not a fan of Goyard but something about this pattern reminded me of it but I actually like this. Not sure I would pay $200 for PVC and leather trim. Farfetch currently has this on sale and it would come to $216 with shipping.


----------



## houseof999

I think this goes here. [emoji3]


----------



## muggles

Chloe Marcie in nut!


----------



## meepabeep

I found the MK bag I wanted in the outlet...Ginny Med Woven Leather Crossbody in Light Terra-cotta. I saw it online a while back (in other colors) while I was searching for something else, and was tempted, but resisted.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Kurt Geiger “Rainbow” Kensington.  My not-so-little pop of color❤️


----------



## meepabeep

FrenchBulldog said:


> Kurt Geiger “Rainbow” Kensington.  My not-so-little pop of color❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4439734



Gorgeous!


----------



## jcnc

FrenchBulldog said:


> Kurt Geiger “Rainbow” Kensington.  My not-so-little pop of color❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4439734


So pretty and unique


----------



## bellebellebelle19

FrenchBulldog said:


> Kurt Geiger “Rainbow” Kensington.  My not-so-little pop of color❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4439734


I've been so tempted by these cute Kurt Geiger bags! I just saw one at Nordstrom recently and the leather was softer and nicer than what I was expecting for the relatively affordable price!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've been so tempted by these cute Kurt Geiger bags! I just saw one at Nordstrom recently and the leather was softer and nicer than what I was expecting for the relatively affordable price!


I just discovered the brand earlier this year through Nordstrom’s website. I first bought a red Kensington with Union Jack stitching design.  The bag has brushed gold hardware and by all accounts feels and looks like lambskin.  It is very unique and I adore it. When I saw the rainbow Kensington initially It was love at first sight.  However, by the time I decided to buy from Nordstroms the design had changed and leather straps were added to the chains, which IMO cheapened the look of the bag and took away the edge.  I passed. I then kept thinking about the bag and decided to give it a try. I ended up buying it and am very happy. In person it is so vibrant and for the most part comfortable to wear. The only difference is that it is more structured than my first one.  Maybe because it’s metallic. The quality is also exceptional IMO given the price point.  If you search Kurt Geiger on Instagram or go to the website you can see all the different colors and styles the Kensington comes in.  The minis are to die for, but just too small for me.  It is a lovely alternative to so many of the higher end brands.  Good luck.


----------



## Laurie Lou

Found this Dooney & Bourke guy last week!


----------



## Bagmedic

Found this at a vintage store in my 'hood this weekend.  It has a certain elegance to it and can be simple on one side or a little more dressy with the filigree on the other side.  I also purchased the scarf they had with it.  I think it will look awesome with a Coach chain strap and carry crossbody.  I don't think the bag is leather but it is a stiff and structured bag with just the right amount of ladylike and edgy!  It is made by Triangle New York.  It measures 14" wide x 10" high and 2.75" deep at the base.  The lining is ivory and smells like crayons so I know it isn't leather but has a leather look to it!


----------



## Iluvhaute

Bagmedic said:


> Found this at a vintage store in my 'hood this weekend.  It has a certain elegance to it and can be simple on one side or a little more dressy with the filigree on the other side.  I also purchased the scarf they had with it.  I think it will look awesome with a Coach chain strap and carry crossbody.  I don't think the bag is leather but it is a stiff and structured bag with just the right amount of ladylike and edgy!  It is made by Triangle New York.  It measures 14" wide x 10" high and 2.75" deep at the base.  The lining is ivory and smells like crayons so I know it isn't leather but has a leather look to it!
> 
> View attachment 4452435
> View attachment 4452436
> View attachment 4452437



I love this bag. So pretty and structured. I'm a sucker for a top handle bag! Congrats


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Found this at a vintage store in my 'hood this weekend.  It has a certain elegance to it and can be simple on one side or a little more dressy with the filigree on the other side.  I also purchased the scarf they had with it.  I think it will look awesome with a Coach chain strap and carry crossbody.  I don't think the bag is leather but it is a stiff and structured bag with just the right amount of ladylike and edgy!  It is made by Triangle New York.  It measures 14" wide x 10" high and 2.75" deep at the base.  The lining is ivory and smells like crayons so I know it isn't leather but has a leather look to it!
> 
> View attachment 4452435
> View attachment 4452436
> View attachment 4452437


Hi @Bagmedic. Wow! This bag looks amazing. I love the details. Enjoy!


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @Bagmedic. Wow! This bag looks amazing. I love the details. Enjoy!


There aren't any tags inside to say if it is leather or not but I wonder if the outside is.  I looked for this maker on eBay and some bags are going for over $200!  I'll have to do more research in to this maker.  Would be nice to have 3 on a shelf in my bedroom.  The seller had another black one that was a little different and smaller with gold hardware.  I chose this one because of the unique filigree on it and loved the shape.  I'll have to see what they have sold for on ebay...not just asking prices!


----------



## meepabeep

I've been on a MK kick lately, and purchased these 3:  Ballet Floral Sophia, Admiral Woven Ginny, Rose Gold Quilted Ginny (stock photo, mine is still in transit). The closet was purged, and collectibles were taken off the shelf to compensate.


----------



## LaVisioneer

meepabeep said:


> I've been on a MK kick lately, and purchased these 3:  Ballet Floral Sophia, Admiral Woven Ginny, Rose Gold Quilted Ginny (stock photo, mine is still in transit). The closet was purged, and collectibles were taken off the shelf to compensate.
> 
> View attachment 4453380
> View attachment 4453381



I saw a similar MK bag with that quilted leather in Macy's and it was so soft!!! I'm not usually into MK but I was very tempted. I hope yours is just as soft! It possibly might have been lamb leather?


----------



## meepabeep

LaVisioneer said:


> I saw a similar MK bag with that quilted leather in Macy's and it was so soft!!! I'm not usually into MK but I was very tempted. I hope yours is just as soft! It possibly might have been lamb leather?



Thank you!  I got it today and the leather is pretty soft, but not quite like lamb. Here's a pic.


----------



## emilybug

Duluth Trading Co Lifetime Leather Slouch Bag in cognac.....the smell of the leather is heavenly and fills an entire room with its deliciousness. Got it for 20% off, so around $135.


----------



## Suzanne B.

emilybug said:


> Duluth Trading Co Lifetime Leather Slouch Bag in cognac.....the smell of the leather is heavenly and fills an entire room with its deliciousness. Got it for 20% off, so around $135.


Looks like great thick squishy leather!


----------



## emilybug

Suzanne B. said:


> Looks like great thick squishy leather!


Yes! The leather is thick and yummy. I have another Duluth bag that I bought 3 years ago and their leather is amazing. It gets better with time. Scratches rub right out and all that. It’s how I wish Coach would make their bags again. ‍♀️


----------



## Bagmedic

I haven't purchased this yet but I really want it!  I think it looks great in the croc!

https://www.polene-paris.com/products/numero-six-ceinture-noir-facon-crocodile


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> I haven't purchased this yet but I really want it!  I think it looks great in the croc!
> 
> https://www.polene-paris.com/products/numero-six-ceinture-noir-facon-crocodile


So cute.


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> So cute.


Tres chic!


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> Tres chic!


Yes, even better description.


----------



## SEWDimples

My MCM Klara Hobo and Zip around wallet embossed Leather in the color Luft Blue. This bag is so light weight, which is great for a hobo. I cannot wait to use it, but rain is in the forecast.


----------



## Satcheldoll

So I've been intrigued by the Pop & Suki Take Out Bag and this one finally went on a good sale at Bergdorf's. It's cute but I don't think I'll keep it at $150. It's not leather. Call me crazy!


----------



## SEWDimples

Satcheldoll said:


> So I've been intrigued by the Pop & Suki Take Out Bag and this one finally went on a good sale at Bergdorf's. It's cute but I don't think I'll keep it at $150. It's not leather. Call me crazy!


It is cute.


----------



## Satcheldoll

SEWDimples said:


> It is cute.


I think so too, but for some reason $150 feels like it's too much to pay for a jacquard bag. It is lightweight. I'll think on it for another day.


----------



## meepabeep

I found this red Tod's bag (authenticated here on TPF  ) in one of my usual haunts, a thrift store near an affluent area. My mom and I were pretty sure it was real, based on quality, and also because there used to be a Tod's outlet here.


----------



## MooMooVT

Bagmedic said:


> Found this at a vintage store in my 'hood this weekend.  It has a certain elegance to it and can be simple on one side or a little more dressy with the filigree on the other side.  I also purchased the scarf they had with it.  I think it will look awesome with a Coach chain strap and carry crossbody.  I don't think the bag is leather but it is a stiff and structured bag with just the right amount of ladylike and edgy!  It is made by Triangle New York.  It measures 14" wide x 10" high and 2.75" deep at the base.  The lining is ivory and smells like crayons so I know it isn't leather but has a leather look to it!
> 
> View attachment 4452435
> View attachment 4452436
> View attachment 4452437


LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!


----------



## shoes+handbags

meepabeep said:


> I found this red Tod's bag (authenticated here on TPF  ) in one of my usual haunts, a thrift store near an affluent area. My mom and I were pretty sure it was real, based on quality, and also because there used to be a Tod's outlet here.


I love the look of this bag! And the color too!


----------



## meepabeep

shoes+handbags said:


> I love the look of this bag! And the color too!



Thank you!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Bagmedic said:


> I haven't purchased this yet but I really want it!  I think it looks great in the croc!
> 
> https://www.polene-paris.com/products/numero-six-ceinture-noir-facon-crocodile



That looks so cool!!! Edgy and unique. You'll have to report back if you do get it!

I am also entertaining a purchase but haven't pulled the trigger yet. I'm thisclose to checking out...


----------



## baghabitz34

SEWDimples said:


> My MCM Klara Hobo and Zip around wallet embossed Leather in the color Luft Blue. This bag is so light weight, which is great for a hobo. I cannot wait to use it, but rain is in the forecast.
> 
> View attachment 4455804
> View attachment 4455805
> View attachment 4455807
> View attachment 4455808
> View attachment 4455809


So pretty! I have one of those on my wish.


----------



## anthrosphere

My Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in my HG color, Wine. I wanted this color forever but many of these sold for almost retail price. I’m happy I waited for one that was the right price. I love this bag.


----------



## Hobbsy

faintlymacabre said:


> That looks so cool!!! Edgy and unique. You'll have to report back if you do get it!
> 
> I am also entertaining a purchase but haven't pulled the trigger yet. I'm thisclose to checking out...
> 
> View attachment 4458125


Love this Burberry, and they made it in such great colors and combos!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Hobbsy said:


> Love this Burberry, and they made it in such great colors and combos!



I ended up pulling the trigger after a night of deliberation! Can't wait for it to arrive. 48% off, too!


----------



## Hobbsy

faintlymacabre said:


> I ended up pulling the trigger after a night of deliberation! Can't wait for it to arrive. 48% off, too!


Wow! Great deal! Please post more pics when you receive?


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Gemma large tri-colored tote in olive green. It was a present from my husband


----------



## MKB0925

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Gemma large tri-colored tote in olive green. It was a present from my husband


Love this color combo!!


----------



## Glttglam

MKB0925 said:


> Love this color combo!!


Thank you, me too! Its the first time I got a bag with the olive color


----------



## muggles

My Chloe Faye Day


----------



## faintlymacabre

Burberry Small Belt bag in Bright Military Red!


----------



## baghabitz34

faintlymacabre said:


> Burberry Small Belt bag in Bright Military Red!
> 
> View attachment 4464714


So pretty!


----------



## Hobbsy

faintlymacabre said:


> Burberry Small Belt bag in Bright Military Red!
> 
> View attachment 4464714


Wow!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

faintlymacabre said:


> Burberry Small Belt bag in Bright Military Red!
> 
> View attachment 4464714


Does this bag have a magnetic closure or open top? TIA!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Hobbsy said:


> Does this bag have a magnetic closure or open top? TIA!



Open top. There are 2 interior pockets with magnetic closures, but they are small/flat and more suited to a phone or cards than a wallet.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Hi everyone! 

Well I broke my bag ban for 2019, but the good news is it cost me $0. 

I had been trying to find a shoulder bag to fit a small notebook and water bottle and wallet, phone etc, for an upcoming trip but everything was too huge. 

I recently had to buy some clothes at kohls and got kohls cash which paid for this bag! 

Here it is with everything inside: 



Here's what fits (water bottle sticks out of the top):



It can be worn as a shoulder bag, crossbody, or a clutch with the metal handles: 



I guess I can never have too many black bags!


----------



## Hobbsy

faintlymacabre said:


> Open top. There are 2 interior pockets with magnetic closures, but they are small/flat and more suited to a phone or cards than a wallet.


It is gorgeous, enjoy in good health!! Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Michael Kors.


----------



## Bagmedic

whateve said:


> Michael Kors.


Wow!  Love the orange edgestain!


----------



## Suzanne B.

Bagmedic said:


> Wow!  Love the orange edgestain!


It's got multicolored edgestain PLUS oil slick style hardware!


----------



## Teagaggle

whateve said:


> Michael Kors.


I LOVE this! Mind if I as the style? Does it have an exterior pocket?


----------



## Glttglam

whateve said:


> Michael Kors.



I love the color blocking! Super gorgeous bag!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

whateve said:


> Michael Kors.


Really amazing colors!!


----------



## whateve

Bagmedic said:


> Wow!  Love the orange edgestain!





Suzanne B. said:


> It's got multicolored edgestain PLUS oil slick style hardware!


I know, right?


Teagaggle said:


> I LOVE this! Mind if I as the style? Does it have an exterior pocket?


No outside pocket but there is one under the flap. It's called the Manhattan medium contrast trim leather school satchel. The tag has this number: 30T9TNCS6L


Glttglam said:


> I love the color blocking! Super gorgeous bag!





bellebellebelle19 said:


> Really amazing colors!!


Thanks!


----------



## Nancy in VA

FrenchBulldog said:


> Kurt Geiger “Rainbow” Kensington.  My not-so-little pop of color❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4439734


OMG - love your bag!  Going to check out Kurt Geiger


----------



## JVSXOXO

My new business card holder.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Kate Spade Margaux in frozen lilac as a gift


----------



## Syren

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Kate Spade Margaux in frozen lilac as a gift



Very cute!  I never look at Kate Spade, but are the dust bags pink?  I love it.


----------



## BlueMeezer

I purchased several Dooney Florentine bags during the Memorial Day sale. These are two of my favorites.

Florentine Suede Large Riley Hobo in Chestnut
	

		
			
		

		
	




Florentine Suede Maya Hobo in Ginger


----------



## Glttglam

Syren said:


> Very cute!  I never look at Kate Spade, but are the dust bags pink?  I love it.


Yes they are pink. Thank you


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new Rebecca Minkoff Blythe camera bag. It’s been a long time since I’ve purchased any RM and looking forward to using this one.


----------



## whateve

BeachBagGal said:


> My new Rebecca Minkoff Blythe camera bag. It’s been a long time since I’ve purchased any RM and looking forward to using this one.


It's so cute!


----------



## smileydimples

meepabeep said:


> Thank you!  I got it today and the leather is pretty soft, but not quite like lamb. Here's a pic.


I have this same bag!! I haven’t got to use it yet as I have been using a backpack for a purse from Tory Butch and coach. Hope you got a good deal on her she is pretty


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> It's so cute!


Thanks!!


----------



## SEWDimples

BeachBagGal said:


> My new Rebecca Minkoff Blythe camera bag. It’s been a long time since I’ve purchased any RM and looking forward to using this one.


Congrats! Love the silver hardware against the black letter. Enjoy



BlueMeezer said:


> I purchased several Dooney Florentine bags during the Memorial Day sale. These are two of my favorites.
> 
> Florentine Suede Large Riley Hobo in Chestnut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476474
> 
> 
> Florentine Suede Maya Hobo in Ginger
> 
> View attachment 4476484


Congrats. Love D&B mixed leather.



Glttglam said:


> Just got the Kate Spade Margaux in frozen lilac as a gift


Congrats! Such a pretty color.


----------



## Syren

My Michael by MK Large Whitney Shoulder Bag in carnation. I love it!  It’s lambskin so it’s very soft but feels super delicate.  It’s set up like the Coach Parker.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Syren said:


> My Michael by MK Large Whitney Shoulder Bag in carnation. I love it!  It’s lambskin so it’s very soft but feels super delicate.  It’s set up like the Coach Parker.
> 
> View attachment 4486281
> View attachment 4486282
> View attachment 4486283


I love the MK Whitney line!! It's so pretty and timeless.


----------



## Glttglam

Syren said:


> My Michael by MK Large Whitney Shoulder Bag in carnation. I love it!  It’s lambskin so it’s very soft but feels super delicate.  It’s set up like the Coach Parker.
> 
> View attachment 4486281
> View attachment 4486282
> View attachment 4486283



Love this bag and especially love the color


----------



## musiclover

Syren said:


> My Michael by MK Large Whitney Shoulder Bag in carnation. I love it!  It’s lambskin so it’s very soft but feels super delicate.  It’s set up like the Coach Parker.
> 
> View attachment 4486281
> View attachment 4486282
> View attachment 4486283


So pretty and I love that beautiful golden chain!


----------



## Iamminda

Syren said:


> My Michael by MK Large Whitney Shoulder Bag in carnation. I love it!  It’s lambskin so it’s very soft but feels super delicate.  It’s set up like the Coach Parker.
> 
> View attachment 4486281
> View attachment 4486282
> View attachment 4486283



This is really gorgeous— the color, the leather, the hardware, the whole look of the bag .  Just lovely S


----------



## YuYu90

I just purchased this bag during the realreal's sale. It is my first handbag that I have purchased for nostalgia purposes. I remember being in high school when this bag came out and being obsessed with it. Even over a decade later I still lust after this bag lol. I finally bit the bullet and purchased it. I'm glad I bought it because it was the first designer bag I ever coveted, so it's got some sentimental value.


----------



## Syren

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I love the MK Whitney line!! It's so pretty and timeless.



I love it too!  I just discovered it, love all the current colors lol



Glttglam said:


> Love this bag and especially love the color



Thank you!  The pink is prettier than I thought it would be. 



musiclover said:


> So pretty and I love that beautiful golden chain!



Thanks!  The chain is a great shiny gold and feels great. 



Iamminda said:


> This is really gorgeous— the color, the leather, the hardware, the whole look of the bag .  Just lovely S



Thank you!  It’s a sweet little bag, doesn’t hold much haha but will be good for dinners and events.


----------



## Syren

YuYu90 said:


> View attachment 4486619
> View attachment 4486620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased this bag during the realreal's sale. It is my first handbag that I have purchased for nostalgia purposes. I remember being in high school when this bag came out and being obsessed with it. Even over a decade later I still lust after this bag lol. I finally bit the bullet and purchased it. I'm glad I bought it because it was the first designer bag I ever coveted, so it's got some sentimental value.



That is so fun that you were able to finally get this bag!  And the color matches your hair!  Very pretty. 

I didn’t know many designers when I was in high school, I do remember looking at pics of celeb bags and thinking they were great. I wish I knew a bag I wanted back then so I could try to hunt it down!  I did lust after Coach bags when I was broke in college and now I have plenty of those! Lol


----------



## BlueMeezer

Dooney Emerson North South Reese Bag in wine. I love this bag.


----------



## Nana61256

I was sucked into the recent Coach SAS vortex and bought several Rogue 25 bags.  Great bags, yes, but (speaking for me) how many 25’s do I need?  So, fortunately, I came to my senses and returned every bag except one.  I kept the classic black.  I stopped in Nordstrom Rack last night and in the clearance section I noticed a beautiful high quality leather very dark navy tote/bucket bag with suede lining.  $45.  What????  $45????  Yep.  It is a brand I never heard of before. Pop and Suki.   Minimal branding, which is nice.  Seriously, this is one nice bag.  Very lux.  And, I am comparing to the quality of the Rogue.  I am carrying it today and it is an absolutely perfect tote.  Not heavy and stays on my shoulder.  You can cinch it in or uncinch and a 15” laptop fits.  I am just in awe.  And, wow...$45.


----------



## Nana61256

Nana61256 said:


> I was sucked into the recent Coach SAS vortex and bought several Rogue 25 bags.  Great bags, yes, but (speaking for me) how many 25’s do I need?  So, fortunately, I came to my senses and returned every bag except one.  I kept the classic black.  I stopped in Nordstrom Rack last night and in the clearance section I noticed a beautiful high quality leather very dark navy tote/bucket bag with suede lining.  $45.  What????  $45????  Yep.  It is a brand I never heard of before. Pop and Suki.   Minimal branding, which is nice.  Seriously, this is one nice bag.  Very lux.  And, I am comparing to the quality of the Rogue.  I am carrying it today and it is an absolutely perfect tote.  Not heavy and stays on my shoulder.  You can cinch it in or uncinch and a 15” laptop fits.  I am just in awe.  And, wow...$45.


Here she is at work today.


----------



## LaVisioneer

BlueMeezer said:


> Dooney Emerson North South Reese Bag in wine. I love this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4487626



D&B's new stuff is so stylish! 

How do you like this style bag closure? I remember seeing they had a whole line with this style closure but I wasn't sure how easy it was to use.


----------



## BlueMeezer

LaVisioneer said:


> D&B's new stuff is so stylish!
> 
> How do you like this style bag closure? I remember seeing they had a whole line with this style closure but I wasn't sure how easy it was to use.


I was concerned about that too, but it's easy to use. I'm not sure how long the leather loop would last if the bag was used frequently, but I tend to rotate bags often and not use any one bag for long periods.


----------



## SEWDimples

Nana61256 said:


> I was sucked into the recent Coach SAS vortex and bought several Rogue 25 bags.  Great bags, yes, but (speaking for me) how many 25’s do I need?  So, fortunately, I came to my senses and returned every bag except one.  I kept the classic black.  I stopped in Nordstrom Rack last night and in the clearance section I noticed a beautiful high quality leather very dark navy tote/bucket bag with suede lining.  $45.  What????  $45????  Yep.  It is a brand I never heard of before. Pop and Suki.   Minimal branding, which is nice.  Seriously, this is one nice bag.  Very lux.  And, I am comparing to the quality of the Rogue.  I am carrying it today and it is an absolutely perfect tote.  Not heavy and stays on my shoulder.  You can cinch it in or uncinch and a 15” laptop fits.  I am just in awe.  And, wow...$45.





Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4493438
> 
> Here she is at work today.


Congrats! Looks like a great deal for a very nice bag. I like the way you accessorized it. Enjoy.


----------



## meepabeep

I found an all black vintage AWL Dooney yesterday A bag like this has been on my wishlist forever.


----------



## Suzanne B.

meepabeep said:


> I found an all black vintage AWL Dooney yesterday A bag like this has been on my wishlist forever.


Nice bag, nice score!


----------



## meepabeep

Suzanne B. said:


> Nice bag, nice score!



Thank you!


----------



## Satcheldoll

meepabeep said:


> I found an all black vintage AWL Dooney yesterday A bag like this has been on my wishlist forever.


This is gorgeous! I live the vintage Dooneys.


----------



## meepabeep

Satcheldoll said:


> This is gorgeous! I live the vintage Dooneys.



Thank you!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Hey eveyone, 

What do you think of my bag from Target? I think I finally found a bag to match my leather sequin flower charm: 



It sort of reminds me of the Dreamer line from Coach. It has two main pockets on the inside. The front one barely fits 8.5" by 11" paper. It has two slip pockets that fit a cell phone. The divider between the two large pockets is a zippered pocket. Then the back pocket has the standard inside zip pocket. No exteriors pockets but for the price I think I'm happy  



It comes with a strap for wearing shoulder or crossbody but I'm still deciding how I want go carry it. 

What do you think? Is it too much of a copy cat bag?


----------



## Icing_Time

LaVisioneer said:


> Hey eveyone,
> 
> What do you think of my bag from Target? I think I finally found a bag to match my leather sequin flower charm:
> View attachment 4505489
> 
> 
> It sort of reminds me of the Dreamer line from Coach. It has two main pockets on the inside. The front one barely fits 8.5" by 11" paper. It has two slip pockets that fit a cell phone. The divider between the two large pockets is a zippered pocket. Then the back pocket has the standard inside zip pocket. No exteriors pockets but for the price I think I'm happy
> View attachment 4505490
> 
> 
> It comes with a strap for wearing shoulder or crossbody but I'm still deciding how I want go carry it.
> 
> What do you think? Is it too much of a copy cat bag?



Essentially the round half-coin reads "dreamer", but I feel like it's different enough to not be a clear dupe. Regardless, I think if you enjoy the bag, don't feel too guilty and just enjoy it. Looks cute with the charm.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Icing_Time said:


> Essentially the round half-coin reads "dreamer", but I feel like it's different enough to not be a clear dupe. Regardless, I think if you enjoy the bag, don't feel too guilty and just enjoy it. Looks cute with the charm.



Thanks! I decided to keep it and so far the only thing I don't like is that the closure is a bit hard to close when the bag is really full/heavy. 

I had been waiting to find a bag for this charm and it seemed like a perfect match! 

It also comes in a maroon color with gunmetal hardware. And black and gold.


----------



## Glttglam

Finally got this bag I have been wanting all summer! The Mercer belted satchel in grecian blue color block.


----------



## whateve

Glttglam said:


> Finally got this bag I have been wanting all summer! The Mercer belted satchel in grecian blue color block.


The colors are gorgeous!


----------



## Glttglam

whateve said:


> The colors are gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## BeachBagGal

Glttglam said:


> Finally got this bag I have been wanting all summer! The Mercer belted satchel in grecian blue color block.


LOVE those colors!!!


----------



## Glttglam

BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE those colors!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Michael Kors Ludlow medium satchel in garnet multi as a gift from some family members


----------



## Teagaggle

I scored at The Rack today. This Rag & Bone messenger is listed @ Neiman's for $695. This was $104! Nothing wrong with it! I usually shy from suede but I'll take the risk at this price. 
Also snagged the Minkoff Darren shoulder bag in grey. I'm a happy camper!


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

After seeing @Glttglam’s MK Mercer up above, I went to their website to check it out and fell in love with it in the Garnet color. It’s a deep, rich magenta in real life. And I really like the leather on it, it actually feels like leather instead of plastic like a lot of theirs do. I know the pic is horrible but I tried my best to show the true color.


----------



## Glttglam

ShoeSquirrel said:


> After seeing @Glttglam’s MK Mercer up above, I went to their website to check it out and fell in love with it in the Garnet color. It’s a deep, rich magenta in real life. And I really like the leather on it, it actually feels like leather instead of plastic like a lot of theirs do. I know the pic is horrible but I tried my best to show the true color.


Aww thanks, I’m glad I inspired you and you found one you love Your bag is very beautiful!


----------



## JVSXOXO

I'm supposed to be on Ban Island until the end of the year ...but I bought this Marc Jacobs Snapshot WOC and I have no regrets! 



I'm toying with the idea of saving up for one pricier bag next year - the YSL Triquilt Envelope Bag in either the small or medium size. Between the 5 or so bags and jewelry that I bought this year, I easily spent that much.


----------



## anthrosphere

JVSXOXO said:


> I'm supposed to be on Ban Island until the end of the year ...but I bought this Marc Jacobs Snapshot WOC and I have no regrets!
> View attachment 4520910


Looking good! Digging the dress and the bag suits you perfectly. Beautiful.

Here is my Kate Spade Dorie that I picked up during their sale. I am very happy I waited!!


----------



## houseof999

anthrosphere said:


> Looking good! Digging the dress and the bag suits you perfectly. Beautiful.
> 
> Here is my Kate Spade Dorie that I picked up during their sale. I am very happy I waited!!


I almost bought it! Congrats!


----------



## anthrosphere

houseof999 said:


> I almost bought it! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Glttglam

Just bought this bag from the Labor day sale. I couldn't resist the great price. It is the Michael Kors Brooklyn satchel in sea coral.


----------



## Teagaggle

I rarely stray from Coach but all the brass hardware is driving this silver/dark hardware girl insane. Sooo...I ordered this bag from the Michael Kors Collection line. I'm not crazy over the nylon strap but the leather inside & out is devine. Hoping I'll love it when it arrives later this week. Color is burnished olive.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> I rarely stray from Coach but all the brass hardware is driving this silver/dark hardware girl insane. Sooo...I ordered this bag from the Michael Kors Collection line. I'm not crazy over the nylon strap but the leather inside & out is devine. Hoping I'll love it when it arrives later this week. Color is burnished olive.
> View attachment 4530403


That's so funny! I've been eyeing this bag for a couple months. Trying to decide between the olive and grey. I currently have the grey in my cart.


----------



## Teagaggle

Satcheldoll said:


> That's so funny! I've been eyeing this bag for a couple months. Trying to decide between the olive and grey. I currently have the grey in my cart.


Too funny! I figured I would go for it...worst case, return it. I know the collection items are very well made...lined in suede. I like the minimal branding as well. Let me know what you do! I'll post when I get it.


----------



## Sarah03

I saw a lady in Publix with this bag & for some reason I couldn’t get it out of my mind. Plus it was on sale. So here it is! MK Brooke Hobo in Acorn. I had to take the MK logo thing off of the tassel. I like it better that way. This bag is so light and roomy!


----------



## JVSXOXO

anthrosphere said:


> Looking good! Digging the dress and the bag suits you perfectly. Beautiful.
> 
> Here is my Kate Spade Dorie that I picked up during their sale. I am very happy I waited!!



Thank you! That’s such a unique bucket bag from Kate Spade! I had my eye on a striped one by her but I can’t think of the name.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> Too funny! I figured I would go for it...worst case, return it. I know the collection items are very well made...lined in suede. I like the minimal branding as well. Let me know what you do! I'll post when I get it.


That's great to hear about the quality. I don't own a single Michael Kors bag, but I really like some of the items from the Collection line.  I noticed the brown color is now sold out so I better make a decision fast. I too love minimal branding and this hit the spot as well as the  size and silver hardware. Oh! I think I just convinced myself to hit the order button. LOL


----------



## SEWDimples

Satcheldoll said:


> That's great to hear about the quality. I don't own a single Michael Kors bag, but I really like some of the items from the Collection line.  I noticed the brown color is now sold out so I better make a decision fast. I too love minimal branding and this hit the spot as well as the  size and silver hardware. Oh! I think I just convinced myself to hit the order button. LOL


I really like Michael Kors collection bags. I have about 6 and need to use them more. The quality is really nice. I hope the bag works out for you and you enjoy it.


----------



## Satcheldoll

SEWDimples said:


> I really like Michael Kors collection bags. I have about 6 and need to use them more. The quality is really nice. I hope the bag works out for you and you enjoy it.


What styles do you have from the Collection line?


----------



## sdkitty

SEWDimples said:


> I really like Michael Kors collection bags. I have about 6 and need to use them more. The quality is really nice. I hope the bag works out for you and you enjoy it.


I have two older MK Collection bags - both Tonne.  First one I got was lambskin and it was so sweet I got another.  Second one was purchased online and when it came, it was calf, not lamb.  Still nice but not as soft.


----------



## SEWDimples

Satcheldoll said:


> What styles do you have from the Collection line?


I have Miranda Tote, Miranda Should bag, Perforated tote, Bette satchel and Small Cobalt Blue leather Lexi and Larger Brown suede Lexi satchel. I would like to add a Bancroft to my collection and I'm always looking. See link below for pictures.
MK v MK Collection



sdkitty said:


> I have two older MK Collection bags - both Tonne.  First one I got was lambskin and it was so sweet I got another.  Second one was purchased online and when it came, it was calf, not lamb.  Still nice but not as soft.


I can imagine the lamb leather was really soft.


----------



## sdkitty

SEWDimples said:


> I have Miranda Tote, Miranda Should bag, Perforated tote, Bette satchel and Small Cobalt Blue leather Lexi and Larger Brown suede Lexi satchel. I would like to add a Bancroft to my collection and I'm always looking. See link below for pictures.
> MK v MK Collection
> 
> 
> I can imagine the lamb leather was really soft.


nice collection 
yes the lamb is really soft and it seems to be pretty durable too


----------



## LaVisioneer

Picked this up at Macys over Labor Day weekend. Not leather but I love the design.
Fits so much stuff and has two exterior front zip and one back zip pocket, one interior zip pocket and two interior slip pockets. 

It can be carried crossbody or shoulder depending on the strap you attach (the one it came with is too long for me). 




And can also be carried on the wrist or hand carried with the rings. 



I hope it lasts...some of the reviews mentioned the fake leather peeling. It looks flattering too because even though it fits a lot (including a water bottle and/or iPad mini or book) it has a slim profile.


----------



## Teagaggle

MK Collection Mia calf leather shoulder bag arrived today. Nicely wrapped. It's much smaller than I thought so I am debating it given the price but so well made. Burnished olive leather. Olive suede interior. Very similar interior set up as the Cassie IMO but maybe just a tad tighter (it does easily fit my soft slim wallet). Exterior slip pocket on the back. The top handle does not move much, which I like. I am not unwrapping the wide nylon strap until I'm sure it is a keeper. I did take a comparison shot next to my Dreamer shoulder bag. I do love it but I would have liked a tad more bag/room. Thoughts?


----------



## inkfade

Two non-Coach for me. Rebecca Minkoff Micro Bedford Zip Satchel, and Michael Kors logo tape crossbody large size.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Teagaggle said:


> MK Collection Mia calf leather shoulder bag arrived today. Nicely wrapped. It's much smaller than I thought so I am debating it given the price but so well made. Burnished olive leather. Olive suede interior. Very similar interior set up as the Cassie IMO but maybe just a tad tighter (it does easily fit my soft slim wallet). Exterior slip pocket on the back. The top handle does not move much, which I like. I am not unwrapping the wide nylon strap until I'm sure it is a keeper. I did take a comparison shot next to my Dreamer shoulder bag. I do love it but I would have liked a tad more bag/room. Thoughts?
> View attachment 4532627
> View attachment 4532629
> View attachment 4532630
> View attachment 4532632
> View attachment 4532633



It is a gorgeous bag! I love the color.


----------



## Glttglam

Sunshine mama said:


> My DD1 returned this bag back to me. (I also have this bag in red)
> I gladly accepted!





shoes+handbags said:


> It is a gorgeous bag! I love the color.


I agree, that your bag is super gorgeous!


----------



## houseof999

Bal mini twiggy in ultraviolet


----------



## Teagaggle

Teagaggle said:


> MK Collection Mia calf leather shoulder bag arrived today. Nicely wrapped. It's much smaller than I thought so I am debating it given the price but so well made. Burnished olive leather. Olive suede interior. Very similar interior set up as the Cassie IMO but maybe just a tad tighter (it does easily fit my soft slim wallet). Exterior slip pocket on the back. The top handle does not move much, which I like. I am not unwrapping the wide nylon strap until I'm sure it is a keeper. I did take a comparison shot next to my Dreamer shoulder bag. I do love it but I would have liked a tad more bag/room. Thoughts?
> View attachment 4532627
> View attachment 4532629
> View attachment 4532630
> View attachment 4532632
> View attachment 4532633


UPDATE: 
I have decided not to keep the bag. I tried to put my small makeup pouch in with my wallet & it barely fit & then I couldn't get my cell phone in the back pocket. For $600, it's too much to spend on a bag that doesn't my my bare essentials. I am certain I will spend that on some of the new archival bags that Coach will be releasing : -)


----------



## Iamminda

houseof999 said:


> Bal mini twiggy in ultraviolet
> View attachment 4533028



Congrats on this one — love this gorgeous UV color


----------



## houseof999

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this one — love this gorgeous UV color


Thank you thank you! She is like new! Love her! I'm making my rainbow with bright colors! I can't wait to finish but I haven't found the perfect yellow in a style that works for me. Also the Apple green.. looking a twiggy or mini twiggy or a first. No idea how to find them. Same case with the blue!


----------



## inkfade

Marc Jacobs warning strap! I love it, it is such good quality, and I think it goes really well with my nomad in burnished saddle, for which I've been searching for a replacement strap.


----------



## MooMooVT

I'm probably oversharing my new beauty - but I'm so in love and I've wanted this bag for a couple years now. Other bags seemed to creep in before this as I deemed them "more practical". But this baby is now mine and I'm over the moon. Chloe reminds me of Coach in that they have classic styles in quality leather and I'm all in on that! 

Thanks for letting me share! 
Chloe Marcie Medium in Tan


----------



## Satcheldoll

Michael Kors Mia Shoulder satchel in slate. Sorry if the color is off. I get such bad lighting this time of day. This style has a very clean look. This is the same style bag Teagaggle posted a couple weeks ago in Olive.


----------



## Teagaggle

Satcheldoll said:


> Michael Kors Mia Shoulder satchel in slate. Sorry if the color is off. I get such bad lighting this time of day. This style has a very clean look. This is the same style bag Teagaggle posted a couple weeks ago in Olive.


Nice! What are your initial thoughts?


----------



## MKB0925

Satcheldoll said:


> Michael Kors Mia Shoulder satchel in slate. Sorry if the color is off. I get such bad lighting this time of day. This style has a very clean look. This is the same style bag Teagaggle posted a couple weeks ago in Olive.


Nice and love the color!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Teagaggle said:


> Nice! What are your initial thoughts?


Honestly, I have mixed feelings. It's the perfect size and is well made but it might be too much of a clean look for me. I had mentioned getting the KF diamond scarf to accessorize it. I think I'm thrown off because I usually lean towards more color but it's nice to have a more classic style bag.


----------



## Satcheldoll

MKB0925 said:


> Nice and love the color!


Thanks. Still deciding if I'm keeping it.


----------



## TangerineKandy

This little tidbit finally arrived! Waited very impatiently for two weeks for it to arrive! LV coin card holder in jaune!


----------



## MiaKay

I got the Michael Kors Medium Pebbled Leather Envelope wallet in electric blue 

This is way out of my comfort zone because I always go for neutral or dark colours. 

I wanted a small wallet to go with my new black Coach Cassie and decided on this for a few reasons - all my wallets are Coach and I found this envelope design super cute. The electric blue will pop nicely with a black handbag. Another plus is my initials are MK so in a way it’s already monogrammed for me


----------



## aerinha

This is a bad pic, but I bought a preloved Celine nano that, long story short, I am stuck with even though its description said “rubs, but still plenty of life” and not “rubs, several of which I glopped the wrong color of paint on good luck getting it off”.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Ended up getting this from Dillards over Labor Day for like 60% off. Needed a larger bag for a wedding and this was exactly what I was looking for! 


The sides unzip for more room and there's an exterior pocket on the back:


----------



## meepabeep

I found a green Dooney in Thrifty Shopper today (I _needed _a green bag).


----------



## Syrenitytoo

I recently picked these two sweet pieces up - LV Mono Neonoe and the Pochette Metis Empreinte in Very Berry. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Im considering  the Coach Tabby. Done anyone have one?


----------



## momtok

I do apologize for yet another post, since I've been posting our "birthday month vintage Coach buys" in the "What Coach are you carrying?" thread, but I wanted to add this one here too.  I could have posted this months ago, but it's just as relevant now.

I have always been a Coach girl at heart, and will always be so, but like many I also have a pack of LV/Burberry/etc as well.  My real "dirty little love" however, outside of Coach, is Versace.  It has to do, in part, with Gianni Versace, but it is also especially fueled by the Medusa logo.  To me, the Medusa is the ultimate in "girl power".  She could entrance men while human, and even after Athena turned her into a 'monster', she could turn men to stone with one look.  Our daughter was originally not a fan, but once I pointed out Medusa's myth, she has certainly come around.  And you know, I once had a tiny girl of maybe five or six, gain my attention to compliment a Versace "Medusa logo" bag I was carrying.  She said, "I like your bag," while her mother smiled politely.  I teach pre-school Sunday school so I'm pretty even keeled when speaking with tiny ones.  So I replied, "Thank you.  That's Medusa.  She was a strong, powerful girl.  Are you a strong, powerful girl too?"  The girl smiled and announced, "Yes!"

Anyway, there's a shop in Atlantic City we often visit over the summer, that specializes in Versace.  The owner knew Gianni and once worked for the company in Italy.   My anniversary gift for this past summer came from there, as did another part of daughter's birthday gift.  I know I've been mentioning the vintage Coach birthday splurge I just did, but we made another purchase for daughter's birthday as well.  She turns 17 in two days.  (She was 8, I think, in my avatar pic.)  I know emotions are often mixed on younger people with designer items, but in my defense, she's always taken excellent care of the Coach we've purchased for her over the years, and two small LV bags too.  She's in high school with a >4.0 GPA with a science/computers focus, fourth degree black sash in kung fu, second degree black belt in karate, has been an assistant teacher in those arts for years, spent three years as a special tutor for an autistic boy, and then goes in on Sundays and assists in my Sunday school class.  Yes, she's spoiled, I admit it.  But she's not a slouch.  So anyway, with that as my further defense, she now has her first pair of designer heels.  Versace.  ($800+ original price, but they were dropped a few hundred on sale.)

In the pic I posted earlier today of our vintage Coach bags, she was actually wearing the shoes ... the Coach picture just didn't scroll low enough ...







And as for my _own _non-Coach purchase from this past summer ... my anniversary gift was a wonderfully soft, Nappa leather Versace evening bag.  With, yes, Medusa, staring down the enemy.    Next pic is daughter again, this past summer, showing off my bag with her shoes as we were making the purchases ...


----------



## inkfade

momtok said:


> I do apologize for yet another post, since I've been posting our "birthday month vintage Coach buys" in the "What Coach are you carrying?" thread, but I wanted to add this one here too.  I could have posted this months ago, but it's just as relevant now.
> 
> I have always been a Coach girl at heart, and will always be so, but like many I also have a pack of LV/Burberry/etc as well.  My real "dirty little love" however, outside of Coach, is Versace.  It has to do, in part, with Gianni Versace, but it is also especially fueled by the Medusa logo.  To me, the Medusa is the ultimate in "girl power".  She could entrance men while human, and even after Athena turned her into a 'monster', she could turn men to stone with one look.  Our daughter was originally not a fan, but once I pointed out Medusa's myth, she has certainly come around.  And you know, I once had a tiny girl of maybe five or six, gain my attention to compliment a Versace "Medusa logo" bag I was carrying.  She said, "I like your bag," while her mother smiled politely.  I teach pre-school Sunday school so I'm pretty even keeled when speaking with tiny ones.  So I replied, "Thank you.  That's Medusa.  She was a strong, powerful girl.  Are you a strong, powerful girl too?"  The girl smiled and announced, "Yes!"
> 
> Anyway, there's a shop in Atlantic City we often visit over the summer, that specializes in Versace.  The owner knew Gianni and once worked for the company in Italy.   My anniversary gift for this past summer came from there, as did another part of daughter's birthday gift.  I know I've been mentioning the vintage Coach birthday splurge I just did, but we made another purchase for daughter's birthday as well.  She turns 17 in two days.  (She was 8, I think, in my avatar pic.)  I know emotions are often mixed on younger people with designer items, but in my defense, she's always taken excellent care of the Coach we've purchased for her over the years, and two small LV bags too.  She's in high school with a >4.0 GPA with a science/computers focus, fourth degree black sash in kung fu, second degree black belt in karate, has been an assistant teacher in those arts for years, spent three years as a special tutor for an autistic boy, and then goes in on Sundays and assists in my Sunday school class.  Yes, she's spoiled, I admit it.  But she's not a slouch.  So anyway, with that as my further defense, she now has her first pair of designer heels.  Versace.  ($800+ original price, but they were dropped a few hundred on sale.)
> 
> In the pic I posted earlier today of our vintage Coach bags, she was actually wearing the shoes ... the Coach picture just didn't scroll low enough ...
> 
> View attachment 4570080
> 
> View attachment 4570081
> 
> 
> 
> And as for my _own _non-Coach purchase from this past summer ... my anniversary gift was a wonderfully soft, Nappa leather Versace evening bag.  With, yes, Medusa, staring down the enemy.    Next pic is daughter again, this past summer, showing off my bag with her shoes as we were making the purchases ...
> 
> View attachment 4570082



I also love the Medusa head with Versace. She's such a unique icon and symbol for a fashion house to use!


----------



## houseof999

momtok said:


> I do apologize for yet another post, since I've been posting our "birthday month vintage Coach buys" in the "What Coach are you carrying?" thread, but I wanted to add this one here too.  I could have posted this months ago, but it's just as relevant now.
> 
> I have always been a Coach girl at heart, and will always be so, but like many I also have a pack of LV/Burberry/etc as well.  My real "dirty little love" however, outside of Coach, is Versace.  It has to do, in part, with Gianni Versace, but it is also especially fueled by the Medusa logo.  To me, the Medusa is the ultimate in "girl power".  She could entrance men while human, and even after Athena turned her into a 'monster', she could turn men to stone with one look.  Our daughter was originally not a fan, but once I pointed out Medusa's myth, she has certainly come around.  And you know, I once had a tiny girl of maybe five or six, gain my attention to compliment a Versace "Medusa logo" bag I was carrying.  She said, "I like your bag," while her mother smiled politely.  I teach pre-school Sunday school so I'm pretty even keeled when speaking with tiny ones.  So I replied, "Thank you.  That's Medusa.  She was a strong, powerful girl.  Are you a strong, powerful girl too?"  The girl smiled and announced, "Yes!"
> 
> Anyway, there's a shop in Atlantic City we often visit over the summer, that specializes in Versace.  The owner knew Gianni and once worked for the company in Italy.   My anniversary gift for this past summer came from there, as did another part of daughter's birthday gift.  I know I've been mentioning the vintage Coach birthday splurge I just did, but we made another purchase for daughter's birthday as well.  She turns 17 in two days.  (She was 8, I think, in my avatar pic.)  I know emotions are often mixed on younger people with designer items, but in my defense, she's always taken excellent care of the Coach we've purchased for her over the years, and two small LV bags too.  She's in high school with a >4.0 GPA with a science/computers focus, fourth degree black sash in kung fu, second degree black belt in karate, has been an assistant teacher in those arts for years, spent three years as a special tutor for an autistic boy, and then goes in on Sundays and assists in my Sunday school class.  Yes, she's spoiled, I admit it.  But she's not a slouch.  So anyway, with that as my further defense, she now has her first pair of designer heels.  Versace.  ($800+ original price, but they were dropped a few hundred on sale.)
> 
> In the pic I posted earlier today of our vintage Coach bags, she was actually wearing the shoes ... the Coach picture just didn't scroll low enough ...
> 
> View attachment 4570080
> 
> View attachment 4570081
> 
> 
> 
> And as for my _own _non-Coach purchase from this past summer ... my anniversary gift was a wonderfully soft, Nappa leather Versace evening bag.  With, yes, Medusa, staring down the enemy.    Next pic is daughter again, this past summer, showing off my bag with her shoes as we were making the purchases ...
> 
> View attachment 4570082


Thank you so much for sharing! Sounds like you raised a fine young woman who is certainly deserving! I would be very proud of her if I were you which I'm sure you already are! Those shoes and the bag look great on her! Congrats to both you and her!!


----------



## Chicagogirl2005

Longchamp le Pliage in leather and Marc Jacobs strap (I couldn‘t believe how will the strap matched the stitching, so I just had to buy it


----------



## inkfade

My most recent bag purchase, the Marc Jacobs mini tag tote, on the way to work with me this morning. I love it!! You'd think I'd get tired of black bags, but you'd be wrong.


----------



## Suzanne B.

inkfade said:


> My most recent bag purchase, the Marc Jacobs mini tag tote, on the way to work with me this morning. I love it!! You'd think I'd get tired of black bags, but you'd be wrong.
> 
> View attachment 4587095


Me too.  I love black bags.


----------



## inkfade

Suzanne B. said:


> Me too.  I love black bags.



It's a sickness; I'm already considering another black bag solely to use with one of my new MJ straps with gold hardware, since I don't own a bag with gold hardware.


----------



## ltbag

New to me grey Balenciaga Velo.  Love the versatility of this bag.


----------



## CoachMaven

It's not here yet, but I totally went the frivolous route and got this Kate Spade bag. Don't ask me why, but I have ALWAYS wanted a pink croc embossed bag. Most are either not quite what I was looking for or entirely out of my price range- because they were real croc. I was perusing KS's site yesterday and couldn't believe what I was seeing. I hope I love it as much as I think I will, because it'll be my birthday gift to myself


----------



## whateve

CoachMaven said:


> It's not here yet, but I totally went the frivolous route and got this Kate Spade bag. Don't ask me why, but I have ALWAYS wanted a pink croc embossed bag. Most are either not quite what I was looking for or entirely out of my price range- because they were real croc. I was perusing KS's site yesterday and couldn't believe what I was seeing. I hope I love it as much as I think I will, because it'll be my birthday gift to myself
> View attachment 4593306


That's adorable! Let me know how you like it. I've been looking for a fuchsia bag.


----------



## CoachMaven

whateve said:


> That's adorable! Let me know how you like it. I've been looking for a fuchsia bag.


I will! It's a smaller sized style but still has feet, which is a big plus. As long as it fits my essentials and doesn't look goofy on, I think it will look amazing with all my neutral clothing. I tend to wear black, gray, and navy, lol!


----------



## CoachMaven

So it's here! It is not as bright in person ad the photo depicts, it does have more of a magenta/deeper color than the bright fuchsia pink it shows. But I love it, it is such an adorable statement bag! And it fits all my essentials which is a plus! Reminds me of the smaller Charlie bags, only has a zippered top.


----------



## shoes+handbags

CoachMaven said:


> So it's here! It is not as bright in person ad the photo depicts, it does have more of a magenta/deeper color than the bright fuchsia pink it shows. But I love it, it is such an adorable statement bag! And it fits all my essentials which is a plus! Reminds me of the smaller Charlie bags, only has a zippered top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4599087


What a gorgeous bag! I love that shade of pink.


----------



## Satcheldoll

CoachMaven said:


> So it's here! It is not as bright in person ad the photo depicts, it does have more of a magenta/deeper color than the bright fuchsia pink it shows. But I love it, it is such an adorable statement bag! And it fits all my essentials which is a plus! Reminds me of the smaller Charlie bags, only has a zippered top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4599087


This is so pretty! What's the name? Is it currently on the KS website?


----------



## LaVisioneer

CoachMaven said:


> So it's here! It is not as bright in person ad the photo depicts, it does have more of a magenta/deeper color than the bright fuchsia pink it shows. But I love it, it is such an adorable statement bag! And it fits all my essentials which is a plus! Reminds me of the smaller Charlie bags, only has a zippered top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4599087


I love pink but I've yet to find a pink bag I love. This one is wonderful! It reminds me of something Barbie would carry (in a good way!). Perfect combo of color and sophistication


----------



## CoachMaven

Satcheldoll said:


> This is so pretty! What's the name? Is it currently on the KS website?



It is on the website, it is the Eva small satchel.


----------



## CoachMaven

LaVisioneer said:


> I love pink but I've yet to find a pink bag I love. This one is wonderful! It reminds me of something Barbie would carry (in a good way!). Perfect combo of color and sophistication


Maybe I'll nickname it my 'Barbie Bag', lol! Thank you!


----------



## CoachMaven

shoes+handbags said:


> What a gorgeous bag! I love that shade of pink.


Thank you, it stopped me in my scrolling tracks. It's even nicer in person, I tried to capture the color, but it either was too dark or too bright. The website color is closest, but it just isn't as shiny/patent looking.


----------



## Satcheldoll

CoachMaven said:


> It is on the website, it is the Eva small satchel.


Thanks for the info. I just looked it up and found interesting that the details state a dustbag is not included. Is it true the bag didn't come with one?


----------



## CoachMaven

Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks for the info. I just looked it up and found interesting that the details state a dustbag is not included. Is it true the bag didn't come with one?


I got one but it was due to a limited time, limited edition dustbag was being offered. But I also was surprised to see that a dustbag wasn't offered. I looked up other bags too and they also are showing that. Not sure why boutique bags wouldn't come with one...


----------



## Satcheldoll

CoachMaven said:


> I got one but it was due to a limited time, limited edition dustbag was being offered. But I also was surprised to see that a dustbag wasn't offered. I looked up other bags too and they also are showing that. Not sure why boutique bags wouldn't come with one...


That is odd and disappointing. All the previous KS bags I bought came with them. The last one I bought was sometime last year.


----------



## LaVisioneer

CoachMaven said:


> I got one but it was due to a limited time, limited edition dustbag was being offered. But I also was surprised to see that a dustbag wasn't offered. I looked up other bags too and they also are showing that. Not sure why boutique bags wouldn't come with one...


 
A kate Spade CS rep on the phone told me they were phasing them out a year or so ago to be environmentally friendly and she suggested I use a pillow case instead


----------



## CoachMaven

LaVisioneer said:


> A kate Spade CS rep on the phone told me they were phasing them out a year or so ago to be environmentally friendly and she suggested I use a pillow case instead


What!? Why would that be a better option? It's virtually the same thing except they aren't supplying it....


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

inkfade said:


> My most recent bag purchase, the Marc Jacobs mini tag tote, on the way to work with me this morning. I love it!! You'd think I'd get tired of black bags, but you'd be wrong.
> 
> View attachment 4587095



Love this style and want one so badly... but I have the Mini Grind Tote, and I feel like it’s too similar for me to justify the purchase


----------



## inkfade

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Love this style and want one so badly... but I have the Mini Grind Tote, and I feel like it’s too similar for me to justify the purchase



They do look really similar! I have that dilemma, too. I see so many bags I really like, but I have to convince myself I don't need them because I already own bags just like them haha. The struggle is real.


----------



## LaVisioneer

CoachMaven said:


> What!? Why would that be a better option? It's virtually the same thing except they aren't supplying it....


 
Lol. I guess it's possible they use fabric made from plastic and the manufacturing of the dust bags is bad for the environment but I suspect it's more like they don't want to lose money making "free" dustbags....


----------



## CoachMaven

So if anyone is interested, KS is having a 40% off of everything sale. I called customer service and they won't honor a price adjustment because they only do 7 days, and it's been 10  So I just bought another for the 40% off price and will be returning this one since they want to be stupid.


----------



## Glttglam

Just bought the Michael Kors Alessa medium satchel in pale lilac and the Rhea medium backpack in deep fuschia in an early pre-Black Friday sale they had. It's my first time buying 2 bags at once but the deals were just too good to pass up


----------



## Glttglam

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## Suzanne B.

Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks for the info. I just looked it up and found interesting that the details state a dustbag is not included. Is it true the bag didn't come with one?


The last KS bag I bought said no dust bag, but when I received it, the dust bag was inside.


----------



## CoachMaven

Glttglam said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


Thank you, hope you had a terrific Thanksgiving!


----------



## Satcheldoll

My small haul from Dillard's Black Friday sale (50% off the reduced marked price). As usual I don't need another bag but I really like these Michael Kors bags. I might keep the red and gift the black one. Also these Hammitt bags were $99 each. They can be a belt bag, crossbody or wristlet. I'm thinking one of these will be a gift for my niece.


----------



## inkfade

Saw a customer at work with a metal card case as her wallet and thought it looked so nice that I bought one for myself that night. Also my first Kate Spade piece. It's a really pretty lilac color, though the lighting in my picture makes it look pink.


----------



## onemissa

Frances Valentine grey suede hobo.


----------



## LaVisioneer

I've already posted this bag but I just ordered a new shoulder strap that matches completely perfectly. Hardware and everything and completely different companies. Looks better than the strap that came with the bag  Had to share for others who hate when things don't match!


----------



## couchette

LaVisioneer said:


> View attachment 4612885
> 
> I have the same FOB in Beechwood I wish I got the blackWhat brand is your purse? It’s cute!
> I've already posted this bag but I just ordered a new shoulder strap that matches completely perfectly. Hardware and everything and completely different companies. Looks better than the strap that came with the bag  Had to share for others who hate when things don't match!


----------



## LaVisioneer

Thanks to @holiday123 for letting us know about the black fob! I have the beechwood, too! I like the design of the beechwood a little more because it has a tearose in the center instead of a stud but I like them both. I may have to get the pink and purple version at some point, too  I feel like the sequin fobs elevate whatever bag I'm using. The outlets also have a circle sequin fob right now:



https://www.coachoutlet.com/coach-m...lore-women-bag-charms-and-accessories&start=4



It's the Macy's brand international concepts. It's called the Guilya bangle crossbody. They also have other styles like this one but the front design is slightly different (bag design/size the same though). It's my favorite design of a bag I've ever used. It has 3 outside zip pockets, one internal zip, two slip pockets. I'm waiting for it to come out in other colors I like as I certainly will get another. As far as I know, they didn't rip off another high end designer with this design, but if I'm wrong let me know.

https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...MIpZz5haGx5gIVTj0MCh213gDGEAkYAiABEgIMZvD_BwE

The strap is Amazon (black serpentine pattern)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07JGKHKJF?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


----------



## elisabettaverde

One thing I’m always on the lookout for is quilting, on anything! TB new soft Fleming in Norwood; it’s light and pretty roomy.  And 30% off a few weeks ago.


----------



## couchette

LaVisioneer said:


> Thanks to @holiday123 for letting us know about the black fob! I have the beechwood, too! I like the design of the beechwood a little more because it has a tearose in the center instead of a stud but I like them both. I may have to get the pink and purple version at some point, too  I feel like the sequin fobs elevate whatever bag I'm using. The outlets also have a circle sequin fob right now:
> 
> View attachment 4613060
> 
> https://www.coachoutlet.com/coach-m...lore-women-bag-charms-and-accessories&start=4
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Macy's brand international concepts. It's called the Guilya bangle crossbody. They also have other styles like this one but the front design is slightly different (bag design/size the same though). It's my favorite design of a bag I've ever used. It has 3 outside zip pockets, one internal zip, two slip pockets. I'm waiting for it to come out in other colors I like as I certainly will get another. As far as I know, they didn't rip off another high end designer with this design, but if I'm wrong let me know.
> 
> https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...MIpZz5haGx5gIVTj0MCh213gDGEAkYAiABEgIMZvD_BwE
> 
> The strap is Amazon (black serpentine pattern)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B07JGKHKJF?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title


Thanks for the links I plan on ordering the mirror FOB. I  didn't know INC made purses, cool!


----------



## Teagaggle

Not a handbag but boots...my first pair of Timberland...trying to break them in (particularly around ankle) before a shopping marathon tomorrow. Love the oil slick iridescent details.


----------



## houseof999

Teagaggle said:


> Not a handbag but boots...my first pair of Timberland...trying to break them in (particularly around ankle) before a shopping marathon tomorrow. Love the oil slick iridescent details.
> View attachment 4613913


Are those soles Olive green?


----------



## Teagaggle

houseof999 said:


> Are those soles Olive green?


Yes ma'am! I have to be honest though, I'm having a difficult time breaking them in. The inside is very comfortable but the front ankle part is very tight & rubs the top front of my ankle. They must get more comfy because the ratings are really good.


----------



## houseof999

Teagaggle said:


> Yes ma'am! I have to be honest though, I'm having a difficult time breaking them in. The inside is very comfortable but the front ankle part is very tight & rubs the top front of my ankle. They must get more comfy because the ratings are really good.


I just saw the camo ones with those iridescent hardware.


----------



## whateve

Teagaggle said:


> Yes ma'am! I have to be honest though, I'm having a difficult time breaking them in. The inside is very comfortable but the front ankle part is very tight & rubs the top front of my ankle. They must get more comfy because the ratings are really good.


Don't wear them for a marathon shopping day until they get comfortable!


----------



## tlatrice

Teagaggle said:


> Not a handbag but boots...my first pair of Timberland...trying to break them in (particularly around ankle) before a shopping marathon tomorrow. Love the oil slick iridescent details.
> View attachment 4613913



They don't have the Nellie Chukka boots with the iridescent hardware in a 9.5


----------



## momtok

So .... we're birdie people in my family.  I've had birds my whole life, mostly of the psittacine (parrot/hookbill) variety, although my first pet ever, at the age of three, was one of my grandmother's bantam chickens. 

Hubby and daughter have become pros at the birds too, and we currently have nine, ranging in size from a budgie to cockatiels, conures, a ringneck, and three red-bellied parrots.  All but two of the nine are rescues/re-homes/rehabs/runt-of-the-litter.

No fears though, we are not hoarders .  Our bird cages line our dining/living rooms so they're at the center of family life, all have their "favorite human", all get regular visits to an avian specialist vet, and since I've been a stay-at-home for years, they all have plenty of playtime outside their cages.  So yeah, nine is a lot, but as I said, most are rescues, and when we have "room at the inn", we're always willing to take in the next.  (If curious, many of them are entered into the "rescues" thread in the Animalicious sub-forum here.)

So anyway, a couple weeks ago our elderly lovebird (a re-home we had for five years), had a stroke and passed.    It's always a shock to the system, but given that Christmas was coming and we "had room at the inn", we stopped by our favorite bird supply place.  (What I mean is, we knew we would take a rescue if they had one, and with Christmas coming we wouldn't want it sitting in the shop over the holiday.  Get it home with the family.)

They do sell hand-raised young ones (screening the potential buyers), but they're also well-known as a safe place to "drop off" birds that need new homes.  Well, they had a very young budgie who was found outside, in the neighboring city on Thanksgiving Day.  Lost and found messages went out but no one claimed her, so we were asked to take her.  Our daughter named her Christabel as a play on "Christmas Bells".  It's been a looooong time since I had a budgie, but there we are.

In the midst of all this, we finally, *_finally_* got down to KOP for daughter's favorite shopping trip of the holidays.  We met up with tpf-er @chowlover2  down there, she gave daughter a lovely vintage Coach Madison Spence bag (which I've posted here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reveal-thread.856379/page-1504#post-33515016 ).

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnd, I picked up a Kurt Geiger 'birdie' bag at Nordstrom. ...





I've seen them here on tpf on occasion, and given our birds, how could I *not* get one???  I went with the metallic leather, rainbow, "mini Kensington".  I admit it's a bit bright for some occasions, but for evenings out, or college theater shows, Shakespeare festival, things like that, I'll mix it in with my other small bags.  And I especially wanted the multicolor, because I actually do have feathers from our birds in almost every color in this bag.  The only color I don't have in feather form is pink, but I don't see us with a rose-breasted or Moluccan cockatoo anytime soon.    The bag's first outing was today, for Christabel's first vet visit.

And funnily, this is how the bills worked out:
Christabel:  free
1 lb Zupreme "mini" pellets (Miss mini-parrot here, will need the mini size): $5
Kurt Geiger birdie bag:  $165
Cinnamon's (lovebird) autopsy, cremation, and donation we make to the vet's wildlife fund on events like this: $380
Christabel's first vet visit (with bloodwork):  $322

I just find that list amusing ... when the bag is so dwarfed.  Perhaps other tpf'ers can see the irony as well.  I remind myself of this often -- it's not actually bags that eat the budget.    (And yes, budgies should have vet checks and bloodwork just like any other parrot.)

And here's our Christmas arrival ... (daughter is working on finger training her)


----------



## shoes+handbags

Here are two of my recent purchases from the Disney online store. They arrived today so I haven’t had a chance to use them. The pouch will go in my work bag and I’ll use the card case in smasher bags.


----------



## whateve

momtok said:


> So .... we're birdie people in my family.  I've had birds my whole life, mostly of the psittacine (parrot/hookbill) variety, although my first pet ever, at the age of three, was one of my grandmother's bantam chickens.
> 
> Hubby and daughter have become pros at the birds too, and we currently have nine, ranging in size from a budgie to cockatiels, conures, a ringneck, and three red-bellied parrots.  All but two of the nine are rescues/re-homes/rehabs/runt-of-the-litter.
> 
> No fears though, we are not hoarders .  Our bird cages line our dining/living rooms so they're at the center of family life, all have their "favorite human", all get regular visits to an avian specialist vet, and since I've been a stay-at-home for years, they all have plenty of playtime outside their cages.  So yeah, nine is a lot, but as I said, most are rescues, and when we have "room at the inn", we're always willing to take in the next.  (If curious, many of them are entered into the "rescues" thread in the Animalicious sub-forum here.)
> 
> So anyway, a couple weeks ago our elderly lovebird (a re-home we had for five years), had a stroke and passed.    It's always a shock to the system, but given that Christmas was coming and we "had room at the inn", we stopped by our favorite bird supply place.  (What I mean is, we knew we would take a rescue if they had one, and with Christmas coming we wouldn't want it sitting in the shop over the holiday.  Get it home with the family.)
> 
> They do sell hand-raised young ones (screening the potential buyers), but they're also well-known as a safe place to "drop off" birds that need new homes.  Well, they had a very young budgie who was found outside, in the neighboring city on Thanksgiving Day.  Lost and found messages went out but no one claimed her, so we were asked to take her.  Our daughter named her Christabel as a play on "Christmas Bells".  It's been a looooong time since I had a budgie, but there we are.
> 
> In the midst of all this, we finally, *_finally_* got down to KOP for daughter's favorite shopping trip of the holidays.  We met up with tpf-er @chowlover2  down there, she gave daughter a lovely vintage Coach Madison Spence bag (which I've posted here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reveal-thread.856379/page-1504#post-33515016 ).
> 
> Annnnnnnnnnnnnnd, I picked up a Kurt Geiger 'birdie' bag at Nordstrom. ...
> View attachment 4624470
> View attachment 4624471
> View attachment 4624473
> 
> 
> I've seen them here on tpf on occasion, and given our birds, how could I *not* get one???  I went with the metallic leather, rainbow, "mini Kensington".  I admit it's a bit bright for some occasions, but for evenings out, or college theater shows, Shakespeare festival, things like that, I'll mix it in with my other small bags.  And I especially wanted the multicolor, because I actually do have feathers from our birds in almost every color in this bag.  The only color I don't have in feather form is pink, but I don't see us with a rose-breasted or Moluccan cockatoo anytime soon.    The bag's first outing was today, for Christabel's first vet visit.
> 
> And funnily, this is how the bills worked out:
> Christabel:  free
> 1 lb Zupreme "mini" pellets (Miss mini-parrot here, will need the mini size): $5
> Kurt Geiger birdie bag:  $165
> Cinnamon's (lovebird) autopsy, cremation, and donation we make to the vet's wildlife fund on events like this: $380
> Christabel's first vet visit (with bloodwork):  $322
> 
> I just find that list amusing ... when the bag is so dwarfed.  Perhaps other tpf'ers can see the irony as well.  I remind myself of this often -- it's not actually bags that eat the budget.    (And yes, budgies should have vet checks and bloodwork just like any other parrot.)
> 
> And here's our Christmas arrival ... (daughter is working on finger training her)
> 
> View attachment 4624475
> View attachment 4624476


Pretty bird! My favorite parakeet was mostly white with blue. I love the Kurt Geiger rainbow bag. I've been tempted by the pictures on the forum to get one.


----------



## momtok

whateve said:


> Pretty bird! My favorite parakeet was mostly white with blue. I love the Kurt Geiger rainbow bag. I've been tempted by the pictures on the forum to get one.



Hey whateve!    Thanks!

Yeah, I actually had a white female budgie very similar to this, also with blue on her tummy, when I was a child.  That one was named Snowball.  (I guess I wasn't terribly imaginative.)  I never would have come up with "Christabel" on my own, but I think it's brilliant.   The truth is that I suggested "Cindy Lou", as in the character from the Grinch.  Then I promptly shut up and let daughter come up with something better.  )

The Geiger bag is bright, not just due to the colors, but also the metallic frost.  With my limited camera skills I had a heck of a time getting a pic that wasn't so bright it washed the colors out.  But it's soooooooo pretty, and the leather is actually very nice.  This mini is small, but holds the basics for evening out, and since it's so small, it's almost like a little "jewel".  ....... They do come in more muted colors, and I might actually get a burgundy one at some point.  The bird head on it is just beautiful.  Very detailed.


----------



## whateve

momtok said:


> Hey whateve!    Thanks!
> 
> Yeah, I actually had a white female budgie very similar to this, also with blue on her tummy, when I was a child.  That one was named Snowball.  (I guess I wasn't terribly imaginative.)  I never would have come up with "Christabel" on my own, but I think it's brilliant.   The truth is that I suggested "Cindy Lou", as in the character from the Grinch.  Then I promptly shut up and let daughter come up with something better.  )
> 
> The Geiger bag is bright, not just due to the colors, but also the metallic frost.  With my limited camera skills I had a heck of a time getting a pic that wasn't so bright it washed the colors out.  But it's soooooooo pretty, and the leather is actually very nice.  This mini is small, but holds the basics for evening out, and since it's so small, it's almost like a little "jewel".  ....... They do come in more muted colors, and I might actually get a burgundy one at some point.  The bird head on it is just beautiful.  Very detailed.


Ha! My white bird was called Snowy, so perhaps even less imaginative than yours!


----------



## redwood66

momtok said:


> So .... we're birdie people in my family.  I've had birds my whole life, mostly of the psittacine (parrot/hookbill) variety, although my first pet ever, at the age of three, was one of my grandmother's bantam chickens.
> 
> Hubby and daughter have become pros at the birds too, and we currently have nine, ranging in size from a budgie to cockatiels, conures, a ringneck, and three red-bellied parrots.  All but two of the nine are rescues/re-homes/rehabs/runt-of-the-litter.
> 
> No fears though, we are not hoarders .  Our bird cages line our dining/living rooms so they're at the center of family life, all have their "favorite human", all get regular visits to an avian specialist vet, and since I've been a stay-at-home for years, they all have plenty of playtime outside their cages.  So yeah, nine is a lot, but as I said, most are rescues, and when we have "room at the inn", we're always willing to take in the next.  (If curious, many of them are entered into the "rescues" thread in the Animalicious sub-forum here.)
> 
> So anyway, a couple weeks ago our elderly lovebird (a re-home we had for five years), had a stroke and passed.    It's always a shock to the system, but given that Christmas was coming and we "had room at the inn", we stopped by our favorite bird supply place.  (What I mean is, we knew we would take a rescue if they had one, and with Christmas coming we wouldn't want it sitting in the shop over the holiday.  Get it home with the family.)
> 
> They do sell hand-raised young ones (screening the potential buyers), but they're also well-known as a safe place to "drop off" birds that need new homes.  Well, they had a very young budgie who was found outside, in the neighboring city on Thanksgiving Day.  Lost and found messages went out but no one claimed her, so we were asked to take her.  Our daughter named her Christabel as a play on "Christmas Bells".  It's been a looooong time since I had a budgie, but there we are.
> 
> In the midst of all this, we finally, *_finally_* got down to KOP for daughter's favorite shopping trip of the holidays.  We met up with tpf-er @chowlover2  down there, she gave daughter a lovely vintage Coach Madison Spence bag (which I've posted here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reveal-thread.856379/page-1504#post-33515016 ).
> 
> Annnnnnnnnnnnnnd, I picked up a Kurt Geiger 'birdie' bag at Nordstrom. ...
> View attachment 4624470
> View attachment 4624471
> View attachment 4624473
> 
> 
> I've seen them here on tpf on occasion, and given our birds, how could I *not* get one???  I went with the metallic leather, rainbow, "mini Kensington".  I admit it's a bit bright for some occasions, but for evenings out, or college theater shows, Shakespeare festival, things like that, I'll mix it in with my other small bags.  And I especially wanted the multicolor, because I actually do have feathers from our birds in almost every color in this bag.  The only color I don't have in feather form is pink, but I don't see us with a rose-breasted or Moluccan cockatoo anytime soon.    The bag's first outing was today, for Christabel's first vet visit.
> 
> And funnily, this is how the bills worked out:
> Christabel:  free
> 1 lb Zupreme "mini" pellets (Miss mini-parrot here, will need the mini size): $5
> Kurt Geiger birdie bag:  $165
> Cinnamon's (lovebird) autopsy, cremation, and donation we make to the vet's wildlife fund on events like this: $380
> Christabel's first vet visit (with bloodwork):  $322
> 
> I just find that list amusing ... when the bag is so dwarfed.  Perhaps other tpf'ers can see the irony as well.  I remind myself of this often -- it's not actually bags that eat the budget.    (And yes, budgies should have vet checks and bloodwork just like any other parrot.)
> 
> And here's our Christmas arrival ... (daughter is working on finger training her)
> 
> View attachment 4624475
> View attachment 4624476


Cute birdies and bag.  I hand fed a baby Congo African Grey from 6 weeks until I lost him at 17 years.  I was heartbroken and can't have another bird.  He had a vocabulary of over 100 words and used them in context perfectly.  I miss him so much.


----------



## momtok

redwood66 said:


> Cute birdies and bag.  I hand fed a baby Congo African Grey from 6 weeks until I lost him at 17 years.  I was heartbroken and can't have another bird.  He had a vocabulary of over 100 words and used them in context perfectly.  I miss him so much.



Oh man, I'm sorry.    My first bird "on my own", after finishing grad school and moving into my first apartment, was a Maximillian pionus.  Pionus are not quite as long lived as greys, but they should go to forty years.  She was hubby's first bird ... we even had a miniature figure of her perched on the shoulder of the groom atop of our wedding cake.  I got her at 6 months, and she died at a mere 15 years.   She had all kinds of crazy, bizarre medical issues.  Vet checks every six months.  And she died in my hands literally the day after Christmas.  It was a horror, and still haunts me sometimes.  We already had other birds by then though, so there was no stopping.  Our vet sent samples from her to the Dr. that he considered the best bird pathologist in the country.  It was auto-immune disease .... essentially avian lupus ... all along.    But yeah, I get it.  I remember multiple times of having to pull off the road to cry after that.  (I also remember running a red light minutes after one of our ringnecks was diagnosed with cancer.  I wound up screeching to a halt in a laundromat parking lot.  It can really short circuit you.)

(Quite frankly, I still think she's around though.  I think many are. I often get images/small grey shadows in our house, and I think it's the passed birds.  I had a couple flashes a few days before the lovebird died, and even asked hubby if he'd "seen" anything.  And just two days later .....   )

Hugs.

(sorry for the sidetrack)


----------



## AshMarieDarling

I scored an awesome deal on this Kate Spade Nicola bag this week. I have no idea what I’m going to wear her with yet, I just knew I had to have her! This is my first Kate Spade bag and I’m super excited!!!


----------



## tlatrice

Teagaggle said:


> Yes ma'am! I have to be honest though, I'm having a difficult time breaking them in. The inside is very comfortable but the front ankle part is very tight & rubs the top front of my ankle. They must get more comfy because the ratings are really good.



Hey!  How are the boots?  Are they getting more comfortable?  I want to buy a pair and I'm wondering if I should buy a size (or half size) larger?


----------



## Teagaggle

tlatrice said:


> Hey!  How are the boots?  Are they getting more comfortable?  I want to buy a pair and I'm wondering if I should buy a size (or half size) larger?


Hi! I ended up returning. They just had little give at all. I put thick socks on & wore them around the house for a few hours & my front ankle area was sore. Amongst the countless positive reviews, you do see ones that specifically call out this issue with the shorter height. I think they come in a style that's more like a moto boot height, which may be more comfortable. Good luck!


----------



## Goofydes

Since Coach cancelled my Drifter from the FOS, I got a bag I have been eyeing for quite sometime. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but here is my Moschino Jeremy Scott Transformers small backpack.


----------



## TangerineKandy

This beauty arrived in the mail today!!! Officially re-added to my collection!


Also including my complete collection


----------



## LaVisioneer

Well I originally bought this over labor as a gift but the person didn't like it so now it's mine 

Fossil Ryder satchel. I don't own much navy so I think it's more of a summer purse for me:


----------



## houseof999

LaVisioneer said:


> Well I originally bought this over labor as a gift but the person didn't like it so now it's mine
> 
> Fossil Ryder satchel. I don't own much navy so I think it's more of a summer purse for me:
> View attachment 4629363


I thought it was black. Lol.


----------



## tlatrice

Dooney and Bourke Mini Florentine Satchel in Fern. She didn't look very green indoors, but in the sun...


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Picked this one up last week--love it! 

1955 Horsebit Shoulder Bag:


----------



## Syren

Michael Kors Collection Bancroft!  Had to add a Coach scarf to rep my true love lol


----------



## CoachMaven

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Picked this one up last week--love it!
> 
> 1955 Horsebit Shoulder Bag:
> 
> View attachment 4631702


Ahhhh! You got this one! This one actually made me stop in my tracks. It may be the one current bag I am limiting myself to this year, I just love the look of it and how classic it is.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

CoachMaven said:


> Ahhhh! You got this one! This one actually made me stop in my tracks. It may be the one current bag I am limiting myself to this year, I just love the look of it and how classic it is.


​Me too! I love it! It looks great with jeans or more dressed  up. The quality is amazing too. It is perfect. 

I highly recommend it!


----------



## CoachMaven

Luv2Shop1 said:


> ​Me too! I love it! It looks great with jeans or more dressed  up. The quality is amazing too. It is perfect.
> 
> I highly recommend it!


I cant get it till much later in the year, so please keep me posted on how well it wears. In the meantime I will live vicariously through your posts with it!


----------



## JStew

I love small bags. Excited to add these to my collection.


----------



## LaVisioneer

houseof999 said:


> I thought it was black. Lol.



I keep forgetting to take photos when there's sunlight. lol. Here's another attempt. I swear it really is navy


----------



## SEWDimples

Syren said:


> Michael Kors Collection Bancroft!  Had to add a Coach scarf to rep my true love lol
> 
> View attachment 4632864
> 
> View attachment 4632865
> 
> View attachment 4632866



Right! Coach is my first love too, but I like Michael Kors collection bags and this is on my list. I love this color it is gorgeous. Thanks for sharing. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my first purchase of the year, my Mae Messenger in sapphire.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my first purchase of the year, my Mae Messenger in sapphire.


Loooove that color!!


----------



## Glttglam

BeachBagGal said:


> Loooove that color!!


Thank you! I’ve never had this shade of blue before


----------



## MKB0925

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my first purchase of the year, my Mae Messenger in sapphire.


Love this color too!!


----------



## Glttglam

MKB0925 said:


> Love this color too!!


Thank you! It’s my first time with this shade


----------



## Glttglam

Not a bag, but I forgot to mention I got this coat as a gift for Christmas.


----------



## Valkrie

My new Kate Spade bag.


----------



## houseof999

I don't buy a lot from other brands but I couldn't resist this strap by Marc Jacobs on sale for $60


----------



## katev

I found this at the Thrift Store yesterday for $15 and I thought that it was just adorable, and I even like the fragrance so I had to get it!

It's a (nearly full) bottle of Marc Jacobs "Decadence" Eau Du Parfum Spray for Women and the bottle looks just like a miniature designer handbag!

It made me think of @Hyacinth when I saw it because she mentioned recently that she likes the chunky gold link straps that used to come on Coach coin purses, and this bottle has the cutest chunky gold link strap and a flamboyant tassel.

I don't know the original retail price but there are several on ebay right now for $50, $60, and $75 - so I think that $15 was a steal!

Has anyone seen a MJ handbag perfume bottle before? It was new to me!


----------



## Suzanne B.

katev said:


> I found this at the Thrift Store yesterday for $15 and I thought that it was just adorable, and I even like the fragrance so I had to get it!
> 
> It's a (nearly full) bottle of Marc Jacobs "Decadence" Eau Du Parfum Spray for Women and the bottle looks just like a miniature designer handbag!
> 
> It made me think of @Hyacinth when I saw it because she mentioned recently that she likes the chunky gold link straps that used to come on Coach coin purses, and this bottle has the cutest chunky gold link strap and a flamboyant tassel.
> 
> I don't know the original retail price but there are several on ebay right now for $50, $60, and $75 - so I think that $15 was a steal!
> 
> Has anyone seen a MJ handbag perfume bottle before? It was new to me!


Love that perfume! And the bag bottle is adorable!


----------



## katev

katev said:


> I found this at the Thrift Store yesterday for $15 and I thought that it was just adorable, and I even like the fragrance so I had to get it!
> 
> It's a (nearly full) bottle of Marc Jacobs "Decadence" Eau Du Parfum Spray for Women and the bottle looks just like a miniature designer handbag!
> 
> It made me think of @Hyacinth when I saw it because she mentioned recently that she likes the chunky gold link straps that used to come on Coach coin purses, and this bottle has the cutest chunky gold link strap and a flamboyant tassel.
> 
> I don't know the original retail price but there are several on ebay right now for $50, $60, and $75 - so I think that $15 was a steal!
> 
> Has anyone seen a MJ handbag perfume bottle before? It was new to me!





Suzanne B. said:


> Love that perfume! And the bag bottle is adorable!



I know, and I really lucked out! This exact same Decadence fragrance in the same handbag bottle is currently selling on the Marc Jacobs website for $99 in the 1.7oz size - and my bottle is the 3.4oz size!  Another MJ fragrance called Divine Decadence is listed at $122 for the 3.4oz bottle!

Some woman must have gotten it as a gift and didn't care for it and didn't use it. She finally donated it to the local thrift shop and I showed up at just the right moment to buy it for only $15!


----------



## emilybug

Wanderers Travel Co 
Balmoral Bucket Bag in tan


----------



## MrsGAM

Getting ready for a Summer trip to Boston for my cousin-in-law’s black tie wedding, and so far I’ve bought a Kipling crossbody to use on the train / sightseeing and a MBMJ clutch for the wedding.


My 2 year old daughter keeps calling this her monkey purse. She refuses to believe it’s mine instead of hers





This Chalky Liz Phone in a Box clutch doesn’t fit my phone, unfortunately, but I couldn’t resist getting it for less than $30. I’ll just have to find a dress with pockets to put my phone in


----------



## keishapie1973

Since I live my Cassie so much...


----------



## tlatrice

MrsGAM said:


> She refuses to believe it’s mine instead of hers



She’s probably saying the same thing in HER mind!!!!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Michael Kors Prism in a lavender/orchid colorblock.


----------



## Suzanne B.

emilybug said:


> View attachment 4662282
> View attachment 4662281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanderers Travel Co
> Balmoral Bucket Bag in tan
> View attachment 4662278
> View attachment 4662280


THIS is how I like a drawstring bag! I want the string inside a 'tunnel' and not exposed. Love this bag!


----------



## Satcheldoll

The recent and potential future releases of Coach bags are not calling to me. So, I planned to patiently wait and had not anticipated making a purchase from another brand for a long time. Then I saw this beauty and ordered from Farfetch. Still trying to decide of I'm going to keep it because I can get multiple bags for the price of just this one but my goal is to not buy  a lot of bags this year. Hard to capture the true color but it is a gorgeous red that appears to have orange tones in it.


----------



## houseof999

I got me a little piece of rainbow recently.


----------



## whateve

Satcheldoll said:


> The recent and potential future releases of Coach bags are not calling to me. So, I planned to patiently wait and had not anticipated making a purchase from another brand for a long time. Then I saw this beauty and ordered from Farfetch. Still trying to decide of I'm going to keep it because I can get multiple bags for the price of just this one but my goal is to not buy  a lot of bags this year. Hard to capture the true color but it is a gorgeous red that appears to have orange tones in it.


Beautiful! BV is one of my favorite brands. I just saw this IRL at the BV store. 


houseof999 said:


> I got me a little piece of rainbow recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4670877


wow, gorgeous! They didn't have anything nice at the Bal store when I looked recently.


----------



## whateve

I got some new SLGs!

The pink pig was only $13 including tax at the Michael Kors outlet! The price tag says $168. It is soft and squishy. I'm going to use it as a cosmetic case.

I've been wanting something in Tiffany blue for a really long time so I decided not to wait any longer. This is a card case.

I looked at tons of stores to find the ideal small wallet for me for my smaller bags. I was kind of surprised that the one I liked the best was at Longchamp. It's leather, zip around accordion style, and it holds everything I had in my larger wallet - cards, cash, rewards cards and coupons.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I got some new SLGs!
> 
> The pink pig was only $13 including tax at the Michael Kors outlet! The price tag says $168. It is soft and squishy. I'm going to use it as a cosmetic case.
> 
> I've been wanting something in Tiffany blue for a really long time so I decided not to wait any longer. This is a card case.
> 
> I looked at tons of stores to find the ideal small wallet for me for my smaller bags. I was kind of surprised that the one I liked the best was at Longchamp. It's leather, zip around accordion style, and it holds everything I had in my larger wallet - cards, cash, rewards cards and coupons.


Wow these are awesome and such pretty colors!! Congrats on your finds! My Balenciaga wallet had been out since last year or season I think. So it's been around long enough for me keep drooling every time I saw them. I bought the last one from Nordstrom as it showed sold out after I purchased. I wish it wasn't the last one because I have another person wanting it as well.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Wow these are awesome and such pretty colors!! Congrats on your finds! My Balenciaga wallet had been out since last year or season I think. So it's been around long enough for me keep drooling every time I saw them. I bought the last one from Nordstrom as it showed sold out after I purchased. I wish it wasn't the last one because I have another person wanting it as well.


Thank you! I'm happy to have a little rainbow in my bag. I'm also happy I can quit looking at wallets. (If only I could quit looking.)


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> I got some new SLGs!
> 
> The pink pig was only $13 including tax at the Michael Kors outlet! The price tag says $168. It is soft and squishy. I'm going to use it as a cosmetic case.
> 
> I've been wanting something in Tiffany blue for a really long time so I decided not to wait any longer. This is a card case.
> 
> I looked at tons of stores to find the ideal small wallet for me for my smaller bags. I was kind of surprised that the one I liked the best was at Longchamp. It's leather, zip around accordion style, and it holds everything I had in my larger wallet - cards, cash, rewards cards and coupons.


Cute SLGs.  That LC color is so pretty — like a periwinkle?   What is the inside like?


----------



## whateve

Iamminda said:


> Cute SLGs.  That LC color is so pretty — like a periwinkle?   What is the inside like?


Thanks! It's funny because there are wallets that look just like it on the LC website but they look different on the inside. It has 4 card pockets plus two open expandable sections. It was exactly what I was looking for - a large open compartment for cash and another for coupons. I didn't want any extra space taken up by a coin pocket since I use a separate coin purse. I saw a few other candidates at MCM and Michael Kors but this one was a little better because it is a slightly taller, making it easier to zip around without any taller coupons getting caught in the zipper. It is 4 3/4 inches by 3 inches, not too big yet holds a ton. I don't mind folding my cash in half. It used to bother me but I prefer doing that than having a wallet that I have to unfold to get to my cash.


----------



## Iamminda

whateve said:


> Thanks! It's funny because there are wallets that look just like it on the LC website but they look different on the inside. It has 4 card pockets plus two open expandable sections. It was exactly what I was looking for - a large open compartment for cash and another for coupons. I didn't want any extra space taken up by a coin pocket since I use a separate coin purse. I saw a few other candidates at MCM and Michael Kors but this one was a little better because it is a slightly taller, making it easier to zip around without any taller coupons getting caught in the zipper. It is 4 3/4 inches by 3 inches, not too big yet holds a ton. I don't mind folding my cash in half. It used to bother me but I prefer doing that than having a wallet that I have to unfold to get to my cash.



This is almost exactly how my LV wallets are inside — I love this organization.  I really like this beautiful color.  Thanks for taking a picture to show me .  Enjoy your new wallet.


----------



## houseof999

I could NOT resist this RM cutie in Tomato with the extra 30% off safe! I love the shape!  The new leather smell is heavenly!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I could NOT resist this RM cutie in Tomato with the extra 30% off safe! I love the shape!  The new leather smell is heavenly!
> View attachment 4674028


That's so cute!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> That's so cute!


Thank you! I just love everything about it!  The side profile is deceiving and almost makes me think of Coach Bleecker Preston but it's actually much smaller on the bottom and not shaped like that bag at all.


----------



## Teagaggle

houseof999 said:


> I could NOT resist this RM cutie in Tomato with the extra 30% off safe! I love the shape!  The new leather smell is heavenly!
> View attachment 4674028


Love that! Very cool design!


----------



## houseof999

Thanks everyone! The matching boots arrived today!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Satcheldoll said:


> The recent and potential future releases of Coach bags are not calling to me. So, I planned to patiently wait and had not anticipated making a purchase from another brand for a long time. Then I saw this beauty and ordered from Farfetch. Still trying to decide of I'm going to keep it because I can get multiple bags for the price of just this one but my goal is to not buy  a lot of bags this year. Hard to capture the true color but it is a gorgeous red that appears to have orange tones in it.



Just stunning!  New Bottega has been killing it!  I'm so in love with the Padded Cassette but can't bring myself to bite the bullet... YET.


----------



## Satcheldoll

faintlymacabre said:


> Just stunning!  New Bottega has been killing it!  I'm so in love with the Padded Cassette but can't bring myself to bite the bullet... YET.


Thank you! It's my first "luxury" handbag purchase. I have never spent that much on one bag. Haven't carried it yet but will soon. It was cheaper through Farfetch and I had a 10% discount code.


----------



## redwood66

This is my first Portland Leather purchase and probably won't be my last.  I love the feel and casual look of the leather with a BoHo vibe.  This one is the green that I have been waiting to come back in stock for awhile.  Nice long crossbody strap too.  They are on Etsy and make many different sizes and a few different styles.  Raw leather interior.


----------



## MKB0925

redwood66 said:


> This is my first Portland Leather purchase and probably won't be my last.  I love the feel and casual look of the leather with a BoHo vibe.  This one is the green that I have been waiting to come back in stock for awhile.  Nice long crossbody strap too.  They are on Etsy and make many different sizes and a few different styles.  Raw leather interior.
> 
> View attachment 4690237


Beautiful leather!!


----------



## Bagmedic

Purchased this Hammitt small VIP bag last weekend at Dillards.  Hammitt says they never put their bags on sale but they do get marked down at Dillards!  $245 original price and marked down 30% to $171.50.  

This is the Half Pipe colorway.  The sparkly area seems pretty durable and the leather is soft and pliable.  It comes with a cross body strap.  I liked this to take out for short walks in my area where I need to take keys, phone, credit card and lipstick.  They have larger versions of this style, too.  I don't feel some of the zipper sections aren't as functionable as they say but more for looks.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Bagmedic said:


> Purchased this Hammitt small VIP bag last weekend at Dillards.  Hammitt says they never put their bags on sale but they do get marked down at Dillards!  $245 original price and marked down 30% to $171.50.
> 
> This is the Half Pipe colorway.  The sparkly area seems pretty durable and the leather is soft and pliable.  It comes with a cross body strap.  I liked this to take out for short walks in my area where I need to take keys, phone, credit card and lipstick.  They have larger versions of this style, too.  I don't feel some of the zipper sections aren't as functionable as they say but more for looks.
> 
> View attachment 4693629
> View attachment 4693630
> View attachment 4693631


Gorgeous bag! I have the Jared Satchel in the color pinot (burgundy/oxblood) color. They no longer make that style. I bout a VIP a couple years ago but ended up returning as I had my eye on another bag. In the past they Hammitts did not go on sale but I see them on sale at Dillard's and Von Maur. They also have their sample sale but those items are final sale so I avoid them because you don't know what you'll get.


----------



## Bagmedic

Satcheldoll said:


> Gorgeous bag! I have the Jared Satchel in the color pinot (burgundy/oxblood) color. They no longer make that style. I bout a VIP a couple years ago but ended up returning as I had my eye on another bag. In the past they Hammitts did not go on sale but I see them on sale at Dillard's and Von Maur. They also have their sample sale but those items are final sale so I avoid them because you don't know what you'll get.


I have another one I need to photo and add here.  I saw one of the SAs at Dillards wearing her's and liked the color and shape.  It may be called pinot and is a cranberry color.  I'll work on posting it tomorrow!  It is another small bag that fits just enough.  I love their leather!


----------



## Satcheldoll

My first intentional bag purchase for spring. Brahmin Amelia Black Palmetto. It's woven leather. This bag was at the top of my list for spring. I got sucked into some impulse purchases at Coach outlet's 70% off sale but this one is a keeper.


----------



## HannaS1001

My new non Coach and I may not got back!
D&B Florentine mini satchel


----------



## kvm87

I’ve gone mad lately! I also purchased a few Vera Bradley cross bodies in the outlet sale online for gifts and two additional Coach bags I still need to post along with my black Cassie . Stay healthy and safe everyone!


----------



## donutsprinkles

Going crazy for pinks lately. 
*From left to right: *Henri Bendel Socialite Studded Scarf in Light Pink, Coach 1941 Dinky in Light Blush, Coach Signature Buckle Reversible Belt 32mm in Bright Pink/Wine, Coach 1941 Envelope Wallet in Blossom, Michael Kors Fur Key Pom Pom in Misty Rose,  Coach 1941 Rogue 25 in Peony, *(new in closet) *Tory Burch Kira Chevron Leather Card Case in Pink City, Kate Spade Olive Drive Magda in Rose Jade.

Debating on keeping the Tory Burch card case...I just sold my  Gucci Marmont one in Rose/Nude (too expensive to be babied). I think it adds a nice vibrant (affordable) pop of color if used with the Rogue 25 as compared to the Coach wallet or KS key case. 

Playing with my handbags is like playing with my toys when I was much, much younger. I will go put them away now since I daren't take anything outside these days.


----------



## inkfade

Ordered this Allsaints Rhoda bag and waiting patiently. I have wanted a light gray bag for a long time now and the leather looks scrumptious. Will post pics when it arrives!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Twins on the PM and black Cassie!


kvm87 said:


> I’ve gone mad lately! I also purchased a few Vera Bradley cross bodies in the outlet sale online for gifts and two additional Coach bags I still need to post along with my black Cassie . Stay healthy and safe everyone!


----------



## JenJBS

Just ordered this beauty from Saks. Think I got their last one in this color... By Jeffrey Levin.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Just ordered this beauty from Saks. Think I got their last one in this color... By Jeffrey Levin.



I can’t wait to see this gorgeous piece


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I can’t wait to see this gorgeous piece



Thank you, Minda!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Just ordered this beauty from Saks. Think I got their last one in this color... By Jeffrey Levin.


It's beautiful! I would love to raid your closet.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> It's beautiful! I would love to raid your closet.



Thank you! And considering your extraordinary purse closet, that is such a compliment!


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Just ordered this beauty from Saks. Think I got their last one in this color... By Jeffrey Levin.


Omg


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Omg
> View attachment 4715836



Yes! Perfect GIF for it!


----------



## JenJBS

JenJBS said:


> Just ordered this beauty from Saks. Think I got their last one in this color... By Jeffrey Levin.



So disappointed. It arrived all scratched up. Clearly the display model, or a return. Since it scratches so easily, and fingerprint smudges at the lightest touch, I'm returning it, rather than an exchange.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> So disappointed. It arrived all scratched up. Clearly the display model, or a return. Since it scratches so easily, and fingerprint smudges at the lightest touch, I'm returning it, rather than an exchange.


That's a terrible shame! I was so looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> So disappointed. It arrived all scratched up. Clearly the display model, or a return. Since it scratches so easily, and fingerprint smudges at the lightest touch, I'm returning it, rather than an exchange.



I am so bummed out for you


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> I am so bummed out for you



   Thanks.  I'd wondered why such a stunning clutch wasn't more popular. Guess now I know...


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> So disappointed. It arrived all scratched up. Clearly the display model, or a return. Since it scratches so easily, and fingerprint smudges at the lightest touch, I'm returning it, rather than an exchange.


Oh no! I'm so sorry it didn't work out! However I have just the thing to make you feel better! Idk if you are into nail polishes but I was searching and I found this and immediately thought how happy this could make you! It makes me happy just looking at it! 


Here's the link in case you want it.. 
https://store.whatsupnails.com/prod...-nails?utm_source=Pinterest&utm_medium=Social


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry it didn't work out! However I have just the thing to make you feel better! Idk if you are into nail polishes but I was searching and I found this and immediately thought how happy this could make you! It makes me happy just looking at it!
> View attachment 4720234
> 
> Here's the link in case you want it..
> https://store.whatsupnails.com/prod...-nails?utm_source=Pinterest&utm_medium=Social



Awww! Thank you! So kind of you to think of me.  And this does make me happy!  So pretty!  Now off to buy it...


----------



## houseof999

I found this on Nordstrom's sale and was smitten by it's cuteness! My first Behno


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> I found this on Nordstrom's sale and was smitten by it's cuteness! My first Behno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720237



You've got sunshine, on a cloudy day... 

Very cute! Enjoy!


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> You've got sunshine, on a cloudy day...
> 
> Very cute! Enjoy!


Yup, it rained all day today so I need something to cheer me up! It's even brighter than my Coach Willis in sunlight yellow. This Behno looks like a lemon yellow next to the Willis.


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Yup, it rained all day today so I need something to cheer me up! It's even brighter than my Coach Willis in sunlight yellow. This Behno looks like a lemon yellow next to the Willis.



I look forward to seeing a pic of them together.


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> I look forward to seeing a pic of them together.


I have a pic in not very good lighting. I'll take another pic outside if it doesn't rain tomorrow.  The Willis is packed because I need to return it.


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> I have a pic in not very good lighting. I'll take another pic outside if it doesn't rain tomorrow.  The Willis is packed because I need to return it.
> View attachment 4720257



Yes, definitely brighter. Sorry you need to return the Willis.


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Yes, definitely brighter. Sorry you need to return the Willis.


I want to replace it when it goes on sale.. that is if it makes it to sale... This one is weirdly embossed on the flap and looks like missed stitches and it bothers me.  Tried to return the other day but Nordstrom is only allowing order pickup but no returns!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> I want to replace it when it goes on sale.. that is if it makes it to sale... This one is weirdly embossed on the flap and looks like missed stitches and it bothers me.  Tried to return the other day but Nordstrom is only allowing order pickup but no returns!



Sorry about that. How disappointing - and frustrating. It makes no sense to allow order pick ups, but not return drop offs.  At least you'll have your cute Behno in the meantime.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Omg I 


houseof999 said:


> I have a pic in not very good lighting. I'll take another pic outside if it doesn't rain tomorrow.  The Willis is packed because I need to return it.
> View attachment 4720257


omg I love that bright yellow! So cute!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Brahmin "Katie" Copa Cabana with "Ady" wallet.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin "Katie" Copa Cabana with "Ady" wallet.
> 
> View attachment 4723318


How fun!


----------



## Amazona

Both pretty recent purchases; Decadent Kylie and Adax strap. I've been stalking Kylie since early last year, and finally it came at a price I could justify (-35%) so made the purchase a few months back. I love it, it's so pretty and the color is something I like all year round. It's also pretty light for a leather bag. The strap was another a sale find and it's actually a bit too long for me at its largest setting which is a welcome change from all the straps that are too short for me.


----------



## MaryBel

MiaBorsa said:


> Brahmin "Katie" Copa Cabana with "Ady" wallet.
> 
> View attachment 4723318



Hey GF,
Love your new copa set. I was wondering how it looked IRL, and as always, it looks way better in your pics. Congrats!


----------



## MiaBorsa

MaryBel said:


> Hey GF,
> Love your new copa set. I was wondering how it looked IRL, and as always, it looks way better in your pics. Congrats!


Hiya MB.  Thanks; it's been a while since I bought a Copa.  How are you?  Are you still buying bags?   Hope all is well during this stressful time.


----------



## undecided45

Just got this little cute LV Rosalie coin purse as a "treat yourself" during these crazy times. It's actually big enough to hold most of my wallet contents!


----------



## Bubbaandbailey

cfca22 said:


> Perfect
> 
> I would like to share my non Coach
> 
> *1) Balenciaga Part Time *
> 
> *2) LV Neverfull MM*
> 
> *3) LV Speedy 30*
> 
> 
> 
> Love them  thanks for letting me share


That twilly on your Neverfull is so cute.  Where did you get it?


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I probably won’t get it for a while, because H’s distribution center is backed up on filling orders, so here’s the stock pic of the Pierres et Cristaux Wash scarf I ordered.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I probably won’t get it for a while, because H’s distribution center is backed up on filling orders, so here’s the stock pic of the Pierres et Cristaux Wash scarf I ordered.


Gorgeous colors!!


----------



## teralpar

I’ve become addicted to LV since February 2020...


----------



## Glttglam

Not a bag, and not sure when I will use it with everything going on. But I got the Michael Kors Continental wallet in vintage blue.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Michael Kors Carine in pink grapefruit.


----------



## houseof999

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Michael Kors Carine in pink grapefruit.


Looks like a perfect Coral color!


----------



## Glttglam

houseof999 said:


> Looks like a perfect Coral color!


Thanks! I think this is the same shade of my first retail bag my husband got me a long time ago


----------



## CoachMaven

I just got this mini tote from Portland Leather Company. The color is called Papaya, but it's a nice muted orange/rust color. Beautiful full grain leather, and smells really good!


----------



## Sarah03

teralpar said:


> I’ve become addicted to LV since February 2020...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4734218


I love the look of a classic Speedy!


----------



## shoes+handbags

CoachMaven said:


> I just got this mini tote from Portland Leather Company. The color is called Papaya, but it's a nice muted orange/rust color. Beautiful full grain leather, and smells really good!
> View attachment 4743468


Beautiful bag! It looks like it’s a great size for every day use.


----------



## CoachMaven

shoes+handbags said:


> Beautiful bag! It looks like it’s a great size for every day use.


It is a good essentials size. Perfect for summer


----------



## Narnanz

Balenciaga F/W 2009 First in Raisin.


----------



## Iamminda

Narnanz said:


> Balenciaga F/W 2009 First in Raisin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747596



What a beauty!!!


----------



## cllb

That’s amazing! Reminds me of Aboriginal Australian medicine art


----------



## cllb

I’ve got a bit carried away during lockdown ‍♀️


----------



## whateve

cllb said:


> I’ve got a bit carried away during lockdown ‍♀️
> View attachment 4747973


Great purchases! Can I see another picture of the blue Chanel? The swirly body looks so interesting.


----------



## cllb

The little one? The swirly bit is a bit of felt that just protects the underside of the flap from the zip. I think it’s from WOC saver but it came
With the bag when I got it


----------



## whateve

cllb said:


> The little one? The swirly bit is a bit of felt that just protects the underside of the flap from the zip. I think it’s from WOC saver but it came
> With the bag when I got it


Oh, I see! I thought it was part of the leather!


----------



## inkfade

My new Marc Jacobs summer traveler tote! Also in comparison with the beige version, which I will be returning shortly.  









Summer tote next to the beige; beige looks a little bigger, but they're the same size



My current carry: Coach woolly wristlet used as a wallet, Kindle Paperwhite, Roterfaden taschenbegleiter notebook cover, folder for papers for work, Lamy ballpoint and mechanical pencil, Airpod Pros, and glasses


----------



## undecided45

inkfade said:


> My new Marc Jacobs summer traveler tote! Also in comparison with the beige version, which I will be returning shortly.
> 
> View attachment 4749347
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749348
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749349
> 
> Summer tote next to the beige; beige looks a little bigger, but they're the same size
> 
> View attachment 4749350
> 
> My current carry: Coach woolly wristlet used as a wallet, Kindle Paperwhite, Roterfaden taschenbegleiter notebook cover, folder for papers for work, Lamy ballpoint and mechanical pencil, Airpod Pros, and glasses


I love the Coach woolly wristlet and your new tote! I have the passport holder version of the woolly.


----------



## inkfade

undecided45 said:


> I love the Coach woolly wristlet and your new tote! I have the passport holder version of the woolly.



Thanks! I love my little woolly, the woolly and rexy designs are my favorite from Coach. I hadn't used the wristlet in forever so decided to give her some love again. I had the woolly passport at one time, wanting to use it for a small notebook and papers in my bag, but it ended up not working out. Wish it could have tho!!


----------



## houseof999

$50 shipped BNWT RM MAB mini in Sea Glass


----------



## Satcheldoll

Exploring new brands. This is the Milky bag by Gu_de (pronounced "good"). The color is green but is really a muted turquoise color. My camera and the lighting is making it a little more vibrant than it really is. I like that it has silver hardware.


----------



## houseof999

Satcheldoll said:


> Exploring new brands. This is the Milky bag by Gu_de (pronounced "good"). The color is green but is really a muted turquoise color. My camera and the lighting is making it a little more vibrant than it really is. I like that it has silver hardware.


Gorgeous color! I almost bought a barrel bag from them because their opening was a lift top as opposed to zip top. I missed it once it went on sale.  It sold out fast. How's the quality of the leather?


----------



## houseof999

Well, I couldn't resist the iridescent hardware on this bag! I'm obsessed with the finish.


----------



## Narnanz

houseof999 said:


> Well, I couldn't resist the iridescent hardware on this bag! I'm obsessed with the finish.
> View attachment 4752083
> 
> View attachment 4752084


so pretty...do you have to be tidy with what you put inside...everybody sees where you are at.


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> Gorgeous color! I almost bought a barrel bag from them because their opening was a lift top as opposed to zip top. I missed it once it went on sale.  It sold out fast. How's the quality of the leather?


I wish the color was that vibrant! The attached stock photo is the true color. The leather is nice and the bag is well made. Trying to decide if the opening will bug me longterm.

Saks has this barrel type bag on sale right now.


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> Well, I couldn't resist the iridescent hardware on this bag! I'm obsessed with the finish.
> View attachment 4752083
> 
> View attachment 4752084


This is gorgeous!


----------



## houseof999

Satcheldoll said:


> I wish the color was that vibrant! The attached stock photo is the true color. The leather is nice and the bag is well made. Trying to decide if the opening will bug me longterm.
> 
> Saks has this barrel type bag on sale right now.


That's the bag on top I was talking about!


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> That's the bag on top I was talking about!


Run! It says limited inventory but I was able to put it in my bag.


----------



## houseof999

Satcheldoll said:


> Run! It says limited inventory but I was able to put it in my bag.


I can't do it!  I was hesitant on the color and still am. Lol! I just went to their website and Margot in purple! It's so pretty!  I think I'll wait for that. Thank you so much!


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> I can't do it!  I was hesitant on the color and still am. Lol! I just went to their website and Margot in purple! It's so pretty!  I think I'll wait for that. Thank you so much!


The purple is really pretty. I stalked the one I bought until it was at a sale price I was comfortable with. In the back of my mind I'm wondering of it will go even lower.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Well, I couldn't resist the iridescent hardware on this bag! I'm obsessed with the finish.
> View attachment 4752083
> 
> View attachment 4752084


That's so pretty! Who makes it?


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> That's so pretty! Who makes it?


Kurt Geiger London.


----------



## houseof999

Narnanz said:


> so pretty...do you have to be tidy with what you put inside...everybody sees where you are at.


Lol I guess! That's what pouches are made for! Hide everything in there. I would prefer the same color pouch so maybe I'll just make one when I get a chance.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Alexander Wang Rockie in color Lagoon back for another Summer repeat. I love his colors, they’re so vibrant...finally captured it how it looks in real life. #NoFilter


----------



## Narnanz

MelissaPurse said:


> Alexander Wang Rockie in color Lagoon back for another Summer repeat. I love his colors, they’re so vibrant...finally captured it how it looks in real life. #NoFilter
> View attachment 4763749


Fabulous colour...love it...enjoy.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Narnanz said:


> Fabulous colour...love it...enjoy.


Thank you , I love Alexander Wang colors, they’re so vibrant


----------



## whateve

MelissaPurse said:


> Alexander Wang Rockie in color Lagoon back for another Summer repeat. I love his colors, they’re so vibrant...finally captured it how it looks in real life. #NoFilter
> View attachment 4763749


This is the best color ever!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Kate Spade vanity mini top handle bag in iris bloom as a gift.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Michael Kors Jet Set Extra large Quilted Metallic leather pouch in Anthracite as a gift.


----------



## whateve

Another Balenciaga.


----------



## Narnanz

Im not following you around at all @whateve ...promise.
2015 S/S Bleu Obscur


And her little sister 2009 F/W First in Raisin


----------



## JenJBS

Maison Margiela lured me over to the cheatin' side of town.


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Maison Margiela lured me over to the cheatin' side of town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795847
> View attachment 4795848


Whoa! I love the clear buckle! This looks so comfy! Does it double as a travel pillow?


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Whoa! I love the clear buckle! This looks so comfy! Does it double as a travel pillow?



Several of their Glam Slam line have that clear buckle. It sure looks like it could!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Still on my Summer hiatus from Coach, switched out of my Wang Rockie into this pretty amazing Michael Kors Manhattan satchel...this smooth Italian leather smells really good. Also the style reminds me of the Cambridge Company Satchel.


----------



## crazyforcoach09

Perfect


----------



## Iamminda

crazyforcoach09 said:


> Perfect
> 
> View attachment 4801483



I  the SBB — perfect indeed!


----------



## crazyforcoach09

For Hubby


----------



## Sarah03

I bought this glittery rainbow Kate Spade Apple Watch band. I love it!!!!


----------



## houseof999

New to me KS Saturday crossbody tote


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I bought this glittery rainbow Kate Spade Apple Watch band. I love it!!!!


Super CUTE!


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Super CUTE!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> I bought this glittery rainbow Kate Spade Apple Watch band. I love it!!!!


That's gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> New to me KS Saturday crossbody tote
> View attachment 4805747


How cute!!


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> How cute!!


Thank you! I sold the drawstring one I used to have and then I missed the perforated dots last summer. I'm keeping this one. Selling my last one was a mistake. Lol.


----------



## Sarah03

houseof999 said:


> New to me KS Saturday crossbody tote
> View attachment 4805747


So cute!! I love the polka dots. 


whateve said:


> That's gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Lisa2007

Gucci Ophidia Cosmetic 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Case


----------



## acquiredtaste

I know this bag isn’t everyone’s cup of tea but I’m so obsessed with it.


----------



## Amazona

Liebeskind Alita in Taupe. Perfect for my urban adventures!


----------



## keishapie1973

YSL Camera Bag


----------



## 250gilly

inkfade said:


> My new Marc Jacobs summer traveler tote! Also in comparison with the beige version, which I will be returning shortly.
> 
> View attachment 4749347
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749348
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749349
> 
> Summer tote next to the beige; beige looks a little bigger, but they're the same size
> 
> View attachment 4749350
> 
> My current carry: Coach woolly wristlet used as a wallet, Kindle Paperwhite, Roterfaden taschenbegleiter notebook cover, folder for papers for work, Lamy ballpoint and mechanical pencil, Airpod Pros, and glasses


Did you find the summer tote was heavier than the beige? I have just purchased the summer and also a black large and trying to decide on which one to keep.


----------



## inkfade

250gilly said:


> Did you find the summer tote was heavier than the beige? I have just purchased the summer and also a black large and trying to decide on which one to keep.



Unfortunately, I cannot remember. My beige was the small size and I'm thinking they were about the same weight. One of the reasons I chose the small over the large size was because of the crossbody option. I'm actually about to leave on a small weekend trip and packed everything I need in my small summer tote, so it's the perfect size for me for every day carry and weekend trips. But I pack pretty minimally so that might not work for most. Let me know which you choose to keep!


----------



## 250gilly

inkfade said:


> Unfortunately, I cannot remember. My beige was the small size and I'm thinking they were about the same weight. One of the reasons I chose the small over the large size was because of the crossbody option. I'm actually about to leave on a small weekend trip and packed everything I need in my small summer tote, so it's the perfect size for me for every day carry and weekend trips. But I pack pretty minimally so that might not work for most. Let me know which you choose to keep!


Thanks for the feedback. I’ve just returned the summer tote as it was too similar in size to my longchamp. Mine was also a bit stiff, and I prefer a bit of slouch. I also like the small for the strap option.   I’m still deciding on whether to keep the large I think it will be a good size for me as I carry a lot in my everyday bag and just want to be able to reach in and find what I need easily. And when I travel be able to pop snacks or a jacket on the top instead of using two bags.  It sits comfortably on the shoulder and is pretty lightweight for its size. Hopefully I will make a decision on it soon.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lisa2007 said:


> Gucci Ophidia Cosmetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case


Oh I really like this rectangular one! I have it in the oval-ish design.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Lisa2007 said:


> Gucci Ophidia Cosmetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Case



How are you liking it? I’m debating between this one and the LV one.


----------



## Lee22

Been obsessed with MCM lately. This mini leather klara SLG feels lovely.


----------



## Lee22




----------



## Lisa2007

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I really like this rectangular one! I have it in the oval-ish design.


Actually the oval is the one which I really want however I can only find the small oval.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lisa2007 said:


> Actually the oval is the one which I really want however I can only find the small oval.


I see. I actually wanted the small oval.  lol. When I got mine,  I had no choice.


----------



## SandraElle

Was gifted this Maison de Beaute Marseille "Cholet" bag yesterday. At first introduction, my OCD was spiking due to the offset shoulder strap and the asymmetrical shape, but after running a few errands with it today, I have to say I'm feeling it! 

It clears the elbow, lays nice on the bod and there's easy access to my items without taking it off my shoulder. I won't go into detail about what the red leather interior does to me. (You're welcome.)


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Kate Spade Cameron Street Lottie in moonstone.


----------



## Lee22

MCM Millie Leather Crossbody


----------



## Narnanz

New to me Deadly ponies Mr Robin in coral...sitting next to my recently rehabbed Court...trying to decide which one to use today.


----------



## whateve

These glittery Ugg shoes. They look prettier IRL. Some of the glitter is pink and blue.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Narnanz said:


> New to me Deadly ponies Mr Robin in coral...sitting next to my recently rehabbed Court...trying to decide which one to use today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4838443


That Court is so gorgeous!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got my first Tory Burch, the Tory Burch Robinson tote in a shade of pink not sure which shade


----------



## MiaKay

whateve said:


> These glittery Ugg shoes. They look prettier IRL. Some of the glitter is pink and blue.
> 
> View attachment 4839728



Cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

whateve said:


> These glittery Ugg shoes. They look prettier IRL. Some of the glitter is pink and blue.
> 
> View attachment 4839728


Like the fun glitter!


----------



## shoes+handbags

whateve said:


> These glittery Ugg shoes. They look prettier IRL. Some of the glitter is pink and blue.
> 
> View attachment 4839728



Super fun shoes!


----------



## Lisa2007

MCM Small Cylinder Crossbody


----------



## foxgal

Liking how the Coach Pride coin purse looks with this Rebecca Minkoff belt bag...makes it work like the multi-pochette craze:


----------



## keishapie1973

Azur Noe BB joins her big sis Neo Noe in noir....


----------



## rose10

My first ever Balenciaga


----------



## LaVisioneer

I have been feeling so stir crazy lately. Eventually when I feel international travel is responsible I got these goodies from Fossil:


	

		
			
		

		
	
The bag can be used as a backpack or purse or hand carried. It has a secret back pocket and the main compartment can easily be locked, for countries where pick pocketing is common.


I might return the wristlet though. It’s cute but doesn’t hold my car keys or enough cards and doesn’t match perfect enough for me to justify keeping it.

I’ve been looking for a bag like this for a while - cute but not so high end that I worry about theft. I think it would work in both tropical countries with beaches as well as colder countries with a small change in styling


----------



## topglamchic

Lisa2007 said:


> MCM Small Cylinder Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 4840379


How do you like this MCM cylinder bag?  I am considering it.  Thank you.


----------



## Lisa2007

topglamchic said:


> How do you like this MCM cylinder bag?  I am considering it.  Thank you.
> [/Q,,UOTE].
> I absolutely love the cylinder bag. It holds more than I initially thought. When I carry the bag I normally have my small MCM wallet, Vuitton Clef and 6 ring key case, Kate Spade card case,iPhone, tube of hand lotion, small bottle of sanitizer, floss, lip gloss and my mask. Unfortunately my sunglasses won’t fit so I perch them on top of my head.


----------



## topglamchic

Thanks for the feedback. It holds quite a lot!  Mcm is pretty hardy. Do you find the cylinder bag to be too heavy or bulky?  Any negatives to consider?


----------



## topglamchic

Thanks for the feedback. It holds quite a lot!  Mcm is pretty hardy. Do you find the cylinder bag to be too heavy or bulky?  Any negatives to consider?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Brahmin Amelia in Mother of Pearl, love the beautiful oilslick!!!!


----------



## whateve

AstridRhapsody said:


> Brahmin Amelia in Mother of Pearl, love the beautiful oilslick!!!!


I love this!!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> I love this!!!


Thanks!! It is so much prettier than the stock pics, I am super happy!!


----------



## Iamminda

AstridRhapsody said:


> Brahmin Amelia in Mother of Pearl, love the beautiful oilslick!!!!


The colors are insanely gorgeous—this may be the prettiest Brahmin ever.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Iamminda said:


> The colors are insanely gorgeous—this may be the prettiest Brahmin ever.


Thank you!! I can't stop looking at it, anything oilslick makes me happy lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lisa2007 said:


> MCM Small Cylinder Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 4840379


This is really cute! Does your phone fit?


----------



## Sunshine mama

I found a slightly bigger bag(it's still tiny) to matcht my card holder. It's is arriving on Monday. 



This is my card holder:


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> I found a slightly bigger bag(it's still tiny) to matcht my card holder. It's is arriving on Monday.
> 
> View attachment 4887772
> 
> This is my card holder:
> View attachment 4887776



Both the bag and card holder are adorable!  Love the look of these, and the hardware!          Congratulations on your new beauties!


----------



## Sunshine mama

JenJBS said:


> Both the bag and card holder are adorable!  Love the look of these, and the hardware!          Congratulations on your new beauties!


Thank you! (My goodness,  my posting has so many typos! Yikes.)


----------



## Lisa2007

Sunshine mama said:


> This is really cute! Does your phone fit?


I have an IPhone 8 Plus and it fits, however I do sit the phone at an angle and the bag closes without any issues and I still have a tad bit of space remaining inside.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lisa2007 said:


> I have an IPhone 8 Plus and it fits, however I do sit the phone at an angle and the bag closes without any issues and I still have a tad bit of space remaining inside.


Thank you so much for the detailed info. It's soooo cute.  But do I need another bag?


----------



## Lisa2007

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed info. It's soooo cute.  But do I need another bag?


IMO you can never have too many bags.


----------



## houseof999

AstridRhapsody said:


> Brahmin Amelia in Mother of Pearl, love the beautiful oilslick!!!!


Oh this is gorgeous!!   Damn you Astrid for posting this! Off to check it out on their site!


----------



## LaVisioneer

AstridRhapsody said:


> Brahmin Amelia in Mother of Pearl, love the beautiful oilslick!!!!



Wow! that’s a neat finish...what is it made of? Also everyone should actually click on the photo and zoom in...it’s even cooler enlarged 
I think we should call this “dragon skin”!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

houseof999 said:


> Oh this is gorgeous!!   Damn you Astrid for posting this! Off to check it out on their site!


Keep checking it, only 1 style shows now but they had several more last week. Not sure if/when they restock stuff. It is for their holiday collection so I think they will restock *fingers crossed*


----------



## AstridRhapsody

LaVisioneer said:


> Wow! that’s a neat finish...what is it made of? Also everyone should actually click on the photo and zoom in...it’s even cooler enlarged
> I think we should call this “dragon skin”!


It is croc embossed leather and doesn't feel delicate at all. I was shocked and fell instantly in love when I opened the box, I cut the tags immediately!! My pic wasn't done in the greatest lighting but there are some good pics on Ebay, just search Brahmin mother of pearl.


----------



## whateve

AstridRhapsody said:


> Keep checking it, only 1 style shows now but they had several more last week. Not sure if/when they restock stuff. It is for their holiday collection so I think they will restock *fingers crossed*


The one style is a wine carrier, not a purse. I really hope they restock and I catch it. Have you seen the prices on ebay?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> The one style is a wine carrier, not a purse. I really hope they restock and I catch it. Have you seen the prices on ebay?


Oh jeeze, had no idea! I never even bothered reading the description lol
Yeah, the prices seem crazy. I really think they will restock for the holidays.


----------



## Lisa2007

topglamchic said:


> Thanks for the feedback. It holds quite a lot!  Mcm is pretty hardy. Do you find the cylinder bag to be too heavy or bulky?  Any negatives to consider?


The only changes I would make to the cylinder would be in height(If it were a bit taller my sunglasses would fit) and a longer adjustable crossbody strap(to wear over thicker outerwear)IMO it is not heavy or bulky. I am still undecided if I will purchase the cylinder in black. I really do recommend the bag if you like the cylinder shape.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Tory Burch Thea small convertible tote in brilliant red.


----------



## Lee22

Picked up an MCM Boston bag


----------



## holiday123

Dillards had some good black Friday sales today. Not much coach was calling me, but the leather on these hammitt bags is so soft I couldn't resist. 65/40 and 50/40.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lee22 said:


> Picked up an MCM Boston bag
> 
> View attachment 4914129


Congrats! I want this bag in Chestnut or Black.


----------



## Lee22

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! I want this bag in Chestnut or Black.


Thanks! I want the black or red too


----------



## Lee22




----------



## whateve

Lee22 said:


> View attachment 4919694
> View attachment 4919695


this is adorable! How big is it?


----------



## Lee22

whateve said:


> this is adorable! How big is it?


Thank you!!
 3.12 inches x 3.12 inches


----------



## SEWDimples

Lee22 said:


> Thanks! I want the black or red too


These bags are always sold out. Where did you find it?


----------



## Lee22

SEWDimples said:


> These bags are always sold out. Where did you find it?


Yes and didn't expect to get one but was surprised when i received email from SAKs stating product back in stock. I actually entered my email and phone number to get notified. Clicked on the link and the price was 50% off so I couldn't beat it that at all. Interesting too - the item was not listed on the regular saks MCM handbag site....


----------



## SEWDimples

Lee22 said:


> Yes and didn't expect to get one but was surprised when i received email from SAKs stating product back in stock. I actually entered my email and phone number to get notified. Clicked on the link and the price was 50% off so I couldn't beat it that at all. Interesting too - the item was not listed on the regular saks MCM handbag site....


Thanks for the info. Wow, 50% off is a great deal for this bag.


----------



## Sarah03

After a 3 month bag buying hiatus (lol) I bought this pretty girl! It’s a Tory Burch Kira in Crazy Pink. It is Barbie Pink. Super hot pink. I LOVE IT! 
And a pic of my growing pink bag collection for fun!


----------



## AshMarieDarling

Sarah03 said:


> After a 3 month bag buying hiatus (lol) I bought this pretty girl! It’s a Tory Burch Kira in Crazy Pink. It is Barbie Pink. Super hot pink. I LOVE IT!
> And a pic of my growing pink bag collection for fun!


Oh my goodness I love that bag!!!! Your pink collection is gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah03

AshMarieDarling said:


> Oh my goodness I love that bag!!!! Your pink collection is gorgeous!!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## whateve

Sarah03 said:


> After a 3 month bag buying hiatus (lol) I bought this pretty girl! It’s a Tory Burch Kira in Crazy Pink. It is Barbie Pink. Super hot pink. I LOVE IT!
> And a pic of my growing pink bag collection for fun!


Beautiful collection of pinks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> After a 3 month bag buying hiatus (lol) I bought this pretty girl! It’s a Tory Burch Kira in Crazy Pink. It is Barbie Pink. Super hot pink. I LOVE IT!
> And a pic of my growing pink bag collection for fun!


I LOVE that pink and esp with the gunmetal hardware! Such a good combo!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Polene  Numero Un Nano in blue.


----------



## Sarah03

Satcheldoll said:


> Polene  Numero Un Nano in blue.


Loveee this!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Sarah03 said:


> Loveee this!!


Thank you, it's a really cute bag. My horrible camera makes the color come off dull and flat. It's not as dark as it appears in this pic. I was a little worried about getting the textured leather but it's actually pretty soft but still structured. It's a great everyday size for me since I like smaller bags. Looking forward to carrying it. Really impressed so far with Polene. I might get another bag from their line in the future.


----------



## ditzydi

Managed to order a LV Mini Pochette in Damier Ebene online Wednesday night and picked it up on Friday.


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> After a 3 month bag buying hiatus (lol) I bought this pretty girl! It’s a Tory Burch Kira in Crazy Pink. It is Barbie Pink. Super hot pink. I LOVE IT!
> And a pic of my growing pink bag collection for fun!


This bag is amazing. Love the color and quilting. Would love to see modeling shots when you wear it. Love your pink collection, including your LV and Cooper Carryall. Twins on the Coach X Rodarte shoulder bag. Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

Satcheldoll said:


> Polene  Numero Un Nano in blue.


So cute! I've been looking at this brand for a new bag.


----------



## LaVisioneer

For all you Brahmin MOP fans...I could not resist...so pretty!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

LaVisioneer said:


> For all you Brahmin MOP fans...I could not resist...so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 4938623


Twins!!


----------



## whateve

LaVisioneer said:


> For all you Brahmin MOP fans...I could not resist...so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 4938623


I didn't know it was available! How does it look on your bag?


----------



## JenJBS

LaVisioneer said:


> For all you Brahmin MOP fans...I could not resist...so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 4938623



Gorgeous!


----------



## LaVisioneer

whateve said:


> I didn't know it was available! How does it look on your bag?



still at Dillard’s :








						BRAHMIN Melbourne Collection Nightingale Tassel | Dillard's
					

Shop for BRAHMIN Melbourne Collection Nightingale Tassel at Dillard's. Visit Dillard's to find clothing, accessories, shoes, cosmetics & more. The Style of Your Life.




					www.dillards.com
				




I think it looks good with black bags, like as a pop of color. The MOP mod Bowie is already so glamorous and the d-rings for the strap don’t stick out quite enough for a charm. So I prefer to use it with some black bags I have 




but I think it’s one of those charms (like the Coach sequin flowers) that dress up any bag and make it seem fancier


----------



## whateve

LaVisioneer said:


> still at Dillard’s :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRAHMIN Melbourne Collection Nightingale Tassel | Dillard's
> 
> 
> Shop for BRAHMIN Melbourne Collection Nightingale Tassel at Dillard's. Visit Dillard's to find clothing, accessories, shoes, cosmetics & more. The Style of Your Life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dillards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks good with black bags, like as a pop of color. The MOP mod Bowie is already so glamorous and the d-rings for the strap don’t stick out quite enough for a charm. So I prefer to use it with some black bags I have
> 
> View attachment 4938729
> 
> 
> but I think it’s one of those charms (like the Coach sequin flowers) that dress up any bag and make it seem fancier
> 
> View attachment 4938730


Thanks! I agree it looks striking on the black. It would just get lost on the MOP Brahmin.


----------



## LaVisioneer

whateve said:


> Thanks! I agree it looks striking on the black. It would just get lost on the MOP Brahmin.



Yes, I think so, too. I think it also looks nice with purple and teal but pops best on black.



The clip on the charm is a little smaller than on the strap that comes with the mod Bowie, though.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Dipping my toes into some Dior & Chloé. Coach still have my heart


----------



## whateve

MelissaPurse said:


> Dipping my toes into some Dior & Chloé. Coach still have my heart
> View attachment 4962348
> View attachment 4962349


Both are gorgeous! I love that blue!


----------



## moissydan98

vintage dior bag with beautiful coach accessories


----------



## MelissaPurse

whateve said:


> Both are gorgeous! I love that blue!


Thank you ☺️


----------



## seghesio

Several D&B purchases for my wife... a few earlier ones here


----------



## seghesio

A few more recent D&B purse purchases


----------



## seghesio

Also several TUMI briefcases and messenger bags - leather and nylon


----------



## Valkrie

LaVisioneer said:


> still at Dillard’s :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRAHMIN Melbourne Collection Nightingale Tassel | Dillard's
> 
> 
> Shop for BRAHMIN Melbourne Collection Nightingale Tassel at Dillard's. Visit Dillard's to find clothing, accessories, shoes, cosmetics & more. The Style of Your Life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dillards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks good with black bags, like as a pop of color. The MOP mod Bowie is already so glamorous and the d-rings for the strap don’t stick out quite enough for a charm. So I prefer to use it with some black bags I have
> 
> View attachment 4938729
> 
> 
> but I think it’s one of those charms (like the Coach sequin flowers) that dress up any bag and make it seem fancier
> 
> View attachment 4938730


Your Brahmin MOP is gorgeous!  I don't know how I missed it.  I may have to order one.  You must get alot of compliments on it.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Valkrie said:


> Your Brahmin MOP is gorgeous!  I don't know how I missed it.  I may have to order one.  You must get alot of compliments on it.



Believe it or not I still haven’t worn either out anywhere! My lifestyle is now so different during covid my style has been way more casual. But I certainly enjoy looking at these in the sunlight  

it seems the MOP sold out fast everywhere!


----------



## whateve

LaVisioneer said:


> Believe it or not I still haven’t worn either out anywhere! My lifestyle is now so different during covid my style has been way more casual. But I certainly enjoy looking at these in the sunlight
> 
> it seems the MOP sold out fast everywhere!


I've used my MOP Katie a few times and really like it.


----------



## Valkrie

LaVisioneer said:


> Believe it or not I still haven’t worn either out anywhere! My lifestyle is now so different during covid my style has been way more casual. But I certainly enjoy looking at these in the sunlight
> 
> it seems the MOP sold out fast everywhere!


I did find it at Dillards & Brahmin site.  Still debating.


----------



## MKB0925

Today I am using my Portland Leather Goods Small Tote in Cognac.


----------



## Valkrie

Today I am carrying my Frye tote.


----------



## MelissaPurse

I’ve been on a serious vintage Mark Cross kick ☺️


----------



## CoachMaven

I completely forgot to post these, I discovered MZ Wallace this past year and was immediately smitten with their Sutton bag. I ended up with two small Suttons, one in grey snake, one in estate blue, and a medium in black. Such a great lightweight bag! I only took photos of the smalls, but you get the idea


----------



## pianolize

daniellainez67 said:


> vintage dior bag with beautiful coach accessories
> View attachment 4963029


I love that charm- I've had my eye on it forever! (GORGEOUS bag too!)


----------



## pianolize

LaVisioneer said:


> still at Dillard’s :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRAHMIN Melbourne Collection Nightingale Tassel | Dillard's
> 
> 
> Shop for BRAHMIN Melbourne Collection Nightingale Tassel at Dillard's. Visit Dillard's to find clothing, accessories, shoes, cosmetics & more. The Style of Your Life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dillards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks good with black bags, like as a pop of color. The MOP mod Bowie is already so glamorous and the d-rings for the strap don’t stick out quite enough for a charm. So I prefer to use it with some black bags I have
> 
> View attachment 4938729
> 
> 
> but I think it’s one of those charms (like the Coach sequin flowers) that dress up any bag and make it seem fancier
> 
> View attachment 4938730


I looooove this bird charm- if anyone finds out available anywhere, pls lmk!!!


----------



## MelissaPurse

Currently in Bottega Veneta-ville. This woven Nappa lambskin is on another level. Thanks for letting me share my excitement.


----------



## Lee22

MelissaPurse said:


> Currently in Bottega Veneta-ville. This woven Nappa lambskin is on another level. Thanks for letting me share my excitement.
> View attachment 4996741
> 
> View attachment 4996742


Pretty blue....


----------



## MelissaPurse

Lee22 said:


> Pretty blue....


Thank you


----------



## houseof999

MelissaPurse said:


> Currently in Bottega Veneta-ville. This woven Nappa lambskin is on another level. Thanks for letting me share my excitement.
> View attachment 4996741
> 
> View attachment 4996742


Omg this is such a beautiful blue!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MelissaPurse said:


> I’ve been on a serious vintage Mark Cross kick ☺
> 
> View attachment 4984255


Gorgeous bags!!!
I love Marc Cross bags!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just received my vintage Chanel vanity, so that my Marc Jacobs Peanuts bag doesn't get lonely. I love how they both look like lunch boxes!


----------



## whateve

MelissaPurse said:


> Currently in Bottega Veneta-ville. This woven Nappa lambskin is on another level. Thanks for letting me share my excitement.
> View attachment 4996741
> 
> View attachment 4996742


This is gorgeous!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MelissaPurse said:


> Currently in Bottega Veneta-ville. This woven Nappa lambskin is on another level. Thanks for letting me share my excitement.
> View attachment 4996741
> 
> View attachment 4996742


That color wow!!! ❤️ ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Just received my vintage Chanel vanity, so that my Marc Jacobs Peanuts bag doesn't get lonely. I love how they both look like lunch boxes!
> View attachment 4997064
> View attachment 4997065



I love this vintage CC — it’s so your style


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love this vintage CC — it’s so your style


Thank you IM!It sure is my style...who knows, I may even carry a sandwich in there one day!


----------



## Lisa2007

Kate Spade Trunk Crossbody


----------



## whateve

Lisa2007 said:


> Kate Spade Trunk Crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998017


Oh, this is so cute! Off to look at kate spade!


----------



## zinacef

Lisa2007 said:


> Kate Spade Trunk Crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998017


Is this an outlet handbag?  Love it!


----------



## Lisa2007

zinacef said:


> Is this an outlet handbag?  Love it!


Hi there, Thanks I really like the train case style bags...Yes it was purchased from the outlet.


----------



## Sarah03

Sunshine mama said:


> Just received my vintage Chanel vanity, so that my Marc Jacobs Peanuts bag doesn't get lonely. I love how they both look like lunch boxes!
> View attachment 4997064
> View attachment 4997065


Ohh my gosh! I love the Chanel vanity bags. Great choice!


----------



## Sarah03

Lisa2007 said:


> Kate Spade Trunk Crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998017


This is adorable!


----------



## Lisa2007

Sarah03 said:


> This is adorable!


Thanks


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sarah03 said:


> Ohh my gosh! I love the Chanel vanity bags. Great choice!


Thank you.


----------



## Lisa2007

My new to me Fendi Baby Spy purchased from The Real Real...However I am undecided if I am keeping it as there are several little white spots on one panel of the bag which were not disclosed in the listing.


----------



## Satcheldoll

MelissaPurse said:


> Currently in Bottega Veneta-ville. This woven Nappa lambskin is on another level. Thanks for letting me share my excitement.
> View attachment 4996741
> 
> View attachment 4996742


This blue! One of my favorite shades.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Satcheldoll said:


> This blue! One of my favorite shades.


I’ve definitely been on a serious blue kick lately


----------



## inkfade

My new Marc Jacobs mini leather traveler tote!


----------



## Narnanz

Oroton Kiera med hobo.


----------



## winter_knight

inkfade said:


> My new Marc Jacobs mini leather traveler tote!
> 
> View attachment 5010960


I have been eyeing these totes for a while. And now that the leather version is out I'm even more confused. I love the look of them, but there is something that prevents me from pulling the trigger.


----------



## MelissaPurse

Dipped my toes in Hermès with this Marwari style. Purchased preloved and for an 11yrs old bag I’m impressed with the quality and not one popped stitch. Glazing is pretty great as well. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Lisa2007

MCM Luisa Drawstring


----------



## emilybug

I haven’t bought Coach in a long while. I still love my old Coach bags, but for several years I’ve been buying some other brands. Recently Ive been all about Campomaggi. Here’s my newest: Campomaggi cognac Edera weave shopper. I love it! Campomaggi leather is impossible to top, IMO!


----------



## whateve

Kate Spade, very similar to the Charlie bucket but I liked it better. Only one strap that adjusts for shoulder or crossbody. I wonder if they share designs now that it is owned by the same company.


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> Kate Spade, very similar to the Charlie bucket but I liked it better. Only one strap that adjusts for shoulder or crossbody. I wonder if they share designs now that it is owned by the same company.
> 
> View attachment 5028840


Ooooh! I like!


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> Ooooh! I like!


Thanks!

Hey friend! I haven't "talked" to you in a long time. How are you?


----------



## anthrosphere

whateve said:


> Kate Spade, very similar to the Charlie bucket but I liked it better. Only one strap that adjusts for shoulder or crossbody. I wonder if they share designs now that it is owned by the same company.


Gorgeous! This one is so much cuter than the Charlie. And that color just makes me so happy! Kate Spade's spring colors are always so bright and beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> Gorgeous! This one is so much cuter than the Charlie. And that color just makes me so happy! Kate Spade's spring colors are always so bright and beautiful! Enjoy!


Thank you! I feel the same way.


----------



## Lisa2007

MCM x-mini crossbody backpack. Happy Sunday PF Family.


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Hey friend! I haven't "talked" to you in a long time. How are you?


Good my friend!  I pm'd you.


----------



## Lisa2007

MCM Multi-Pochette Belt Bag/Crossbody


----------



## Riezky

Found this brand while browsing old threads and couldn’t resist; Coccinelle Marvin.


----------



## whateve

Riezky said:


> Found this brand while browsing old threads and couldn’t resist; Coccinelle Marvin.


That's very pretty!


----------



## Riezky

whateve said:


> That's very pretty!



Thank you!! This and your Kate Spade would be great friends with those amazing happy colors


----------



## holiday123

Hammitt Duke. This new style has all the compartments and pocket for phone. I've been loving Hammitt lately...if you ever feel Hammitt's leather called buttery black it is even a few notches above this pebbled and is the definition of buttery. I love the slider straps because you can adjust for shoulder, top handle or crossbody without having extra leather hanging past the strap keeper. I ordered a 1" that hasn't arrived yet so I can use this 0.5" or 1" depending on what I'm carrying.

I also added a wallet in french blue. Photo doesn't do 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
it justice and the magnet closure is super secure but easy to open. .


----------



## LaVisioneer

whateve said:


> Kate Spade, very similar to the Charlie bucket but I liked it better. Only one strap that adjusts for shoulder or crossbody. I wonder if they share designs now that it is owned by the same company.
> 
> View attachment 5028840


 
Pretty I think they do. I also like this better than the Charlie bucket.
I have observed similar styles between the two companies. There was a hobo bag both Coach and KS sold that were pretty similar, too.

The only new bag I have ended up using heavily in the last year is this Fossil bag, which I love so much I got it in a bigger size for work:


----------



## whateve

LaVisioneer said:


> Pretty I think they do. I also like this better than the Charlie bucket.
> I have observed similar styles between the two companies. There was a hobo bag both Coach and KS sold that were pretty similar, too.
> 
> The only new bag I have ended up using heavily in the last year is this Fossil bag, which I love so much I got it in a bigger size for work:
> 
> View attachment 5045228


Sorry, I just now saw this! Thanks! I love that striped Fossil! I also love your Brahmin bird!

They say that Coach and KS are run separately but now that they are owned by the same company, it sure looks like they are collaborating.


----------



## anthrosphere

About to water some flowers with my Kate Spade watering can bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> About to water some flowers with my Kate Spade watering can bag.


Omg your pup and bag is adorable!!!
 ❤.  Best pic of the day! Looving that color of your bag! And can I say the trifecta of photo worthy... adorable pup, cute bag, and beautiful flowers!!


----------



## houseof999

anthrosphere said:


> About to water some flowers with my Kate Spade watering can bag.


My nextdoor neighbor and I garden together. I sent her a pic of that bag saying that's your next bag and she's like "Do you how much gardening supplies we can buy for the price of that bag?"


----------



## anthrosphere

BeachBagGal said:


> Omg your pup and bag is adorable!!!
> ❤.  Best pic of the day! Looving that color of your bag! And can I say the trifecta of photo worthy... adorable pup, cute bag, and beautiful flowers!!


Thank you so much!!



houseof999 said:


> My nextdoor neighbor and I garden together. I sent her a pic of that bag saying that's your next bag and she's like "Do you how much gardening supplies we can buy for the price of that bag?"


That is too funny! But she is right. It is super cute but not the most practical bag out there.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> About to water some flowers with my Kate Spade watering can bag.


How cute! Can you use the spout for anything?


----------



## anthrosphere

whateve said:


> How cute! Can you use the spout for anything?


Thank you! But no, there is a solid layer of the leather placed under the spout perforations. So it is only for decoration.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fossil Gigi drawstring bag. I have not seen this in person. I hope it’s buttery like the picture.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Sunshine mama said:


> Fossil Gigi drawstring bag. I have not seen this in person. I hope it’s buttery like the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5069698


Now that's the type of drawstring bag I like, where the drawstring is hidden, and not just run through grommets and exposed.


----------



## Lisa2007

I don’t buy a lot of Michael Kors items…But I just couldn’t pass up the Rosie Small Ring Bucket Shoulder bag.


----------



## Lisa2007

Sunshine mama said:


> Fossil Gigi drawstring bag. I have not seen this in person. I hope it’s buttery like the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5069698


I love the color and it’s looks to be really soft.


----------



## Lisa2007

anthrosphere said:


> About to water some flowers with my Kate Spade watering can bag.


What an adorable bag in a stunning color.


----------



## JenJBS

Sunshine mama said:


> Fossil Gigi drawstring bag. I have not seen this in person. I hope it’s buttery like the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5069698



That leather does look buttery!   Such a pretty bag!  

PS. I'm blaming this pic for the fact that I'm suddenly craving chocolate.


----------



## Glttglam

I just got the Kate Spade Lizzie medium flap backpack in geranium.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Glttglam said:


> I just got the Kate Spade Lizzie medium flap backpack in geranium.


Gorgeous color! You’re adding some great colors to your collection!


----------



## Glttglam

Thank you Yes that's what really drew me to it. It's like a really bright red orange.


----------



## Lisa2007

Zac by Zac Posen Belay Drum Bag


----------



## Satcheldoll

Behno Mini Ina in Orchid. Such a fun little bag!


----------



## JenJBS

Satcheldoll said:


> Behno Mini Ina in Orchid. Such a fun little bag!



Bag Twin!     I love my Orchid Mini Ina!


----------



## Satcheldoll

JenJBS said:


> Bag Twin!     I love my Orchid Mini Ina!


Yay! I’m so glad someone else has one. I’ve been looking at this brand for a while. I initially wanted a Mini Mary bag but fell in love with this one. The Mary is next in my list.


----------



## JenJBS

Satcheldoll said:


> Yay! I’m so glad someone else has one. I’ve been looking at this brand for a while. I initially wanted a Mini Mary bag but fell in love with this one. The Mary is next in my list.



I love Behno and have 4 Ina bags. To regular (black, apricot) and two mini (orchid, avocado). Love them! The Julie bag is on my list if they ever offer it in a color I like.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got a Kate Spade Suzy large north south tote in cosmetic pink.


----------



## SEWDimples

Glttglam said:


> I just got the Kate Spade Lizzie medium flap backpack in geranium.


Pretty color. Enjoy!


Lisa2007 said:


> Zac by Zac Posen Belay Drum Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075619


Love it! Reminds me of my Coach City Block Circle Bag. Enjoy!


Satcheldoll said:


> Behno Mini Ina in Orchid. Such a fun little bag!


So cute and love the color. Enjoy.


----------



## Glttglam

SEWDimples said:


> Pretty color. Enjoy!
> 
> Love it! Reminds me of my Coach City Block Circle Bag. Enjoy!
> 
> So cute and love the color. Enjoy.


Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

.


----------



## Lisa2007

SEWDimples said:


> Pretty color. Enjoy!
> 
> Love it! Reminds me of my Coach City Block Circle Bag. Enjoy!
> 
> So cute and love the color. Enjoy.


Thanks…We are triplets, I too have the Coach City Block Circle Bag and Sunshine Mama has one as well. Great minds think a like.


----------



## lili45

MelissaPurse said:


> I’ve been on a serious vintage Mark Cross kick ☺
> 
> View attachment 4984255


Gorgeous, gorgeous timeless bags!


----------



## MelissaPurse

lili45 said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous timeless bags!


Thank you


----------



## MelissaPurse

Been in this Hermès Polochon 38 for the past five weeks...



...Now currently in this Van Astyn Barenia Hobo bag will be switching between that and the (no brand) Rattan round bag for the Summer.


Thanks for letting me share my excitement


----------



## LadaZuri

My one and only non Coach bag was a big splurge!


----------



## inkfade

Have had it for a couple of weeks now, but loving it so much!!! 
Marc Jacobs small traveler's tote in warm sand


----------



## Glttglam

My first cardholder, I've had small wallets but never one of these. It is a Kate Spade small slim card holder staci in light crepe.


----------



## Glttglam

I just got the Kate Spade Spencer medium satchel as a gift.


----------



## Lee22

MCM Golden Mango leather wallet


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Marc Jacobs the Tag Tote 27 in brook blue, which is also my very first Marc Jacobs


----------



## whateve

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Marc Jacobs the Tag Tote 27 in brook blue, which is also my very first Marc Jacobs


Beautiful color!


----------



## Narnanz

My first ever piece of Louis Vuitton..a reverse monogram cardholder.


----------



## houseof999

I love colors but every once in a while I am all love eyes for a black bag! It's not gold HW which 90% black bags have  and the rest are very HTF! Here's my new love that just arrived from MK!


----------



## Glttglam

whateve said:


> Beautiful color!


Thank you I love the color too. I've been wanting this color from a different brand and was surprised to get the same color in this brand.


----------



## JenJBS

Narnanz said:


> My first ever piece of Louis Vuitton..a reverse monogram cardholder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135841



Congratulations on your first LV!    



houseof999 said:


> I love colors but every once in a while I am all love eyes for a black bag! It's not gold HW which 90% black bags have  and the rest are very HTF! Here's my new love that just arrived from MK!
> View attachment 5135961



It's stunning!    YAY!!! for black bags with gunmetal hardware!


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your first LV!
> 
> 
> 
> It's stunning!    YAY!!! for black bags with gunmetal hardware!


Thank you Jen!


----------



## whateve

Glttglam said:


> Thank you I love the color too. I've been wanting this color from a different brand and was surprised to get the same color in this brand.


What was the other brand? I was eyeing a kate spade in a similar color.


----------



## Glttglam

whateve said:


> What was the other brand? I was eyeing a kate spade in a similar color.


It was Michael Kors. I think the color was called South Pacific blue. I didn’t realize Kate Spade had that shade.


----------



## amberquamme

Normally a Coach girl but this Marc Jacobs perforated softbox bag drew me in! It's my first from MJ


----------



## whateve

amberquamme said:


> Normally a Coach girl but this Marc Jacobs perforated softbox bag drew me in! It's my first from MJ


It's very pretty!


----------



## amberquamme

whateve said:


> It's very pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## amberquamme

whateve said:


> It's very pretty!


Can I ask your opinion? Do you like it better plain with the red rubber handle or wrapped with a twilly? I noticed the rubber handle was attracting a lot of doggie hair so this was my solution. Obviously my twilly skills are not that great  sorry to bug you I just know none of my friends/family would care like my fellow TPFers would lol


----------



## anthrosphere

Some pieces from Kate Spade outlet's new Alice in Wonderland collection. THIS is how you do a Disney collection. Coach should seriously take notes. 

I love the teapot bag so much. It holds a lot, is easy to open and is very comfortable. I fell in love with my bag so much i went to get the matching wallet and bracelet, too. No regrets. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## whateve

anthrosphere said:


> Some pieces from Kate Spade outlet's new Alice in Wonderland collection. THIS is how you do a Disney collection. Coach should seriously take notes.
> 
> I love the teapot bag so much. It holds a lot, is easy to open and is very comfortable. I fell in love with my bag so much i went to get the matching wallet and bracelet, too. No regrets. Thanks for letting me share.


That bracelet is adorable! OMG, and that teapot! What great pieces! I'll have to go look to see what else they have.


----------



## whateve

amberquamme said:


> Can I ask your opinion? Do you like it better plain with the red rubber handle or wrapped with a twilly? I noticed the rubber handle was attracting a lot of doggie hair so this was my solution. Obviously my twilly skills are not that great  sorry to bug you I just know none of my friends/family would care like my fellow TPFers would lol


I think it looks great wrapped! I don't know if this would help, but have you tried rubbing the rubber handle with a dryer sheet?


----------



## katev

I've been thinking that I need a new cosmetic bag so I was thrilled when I came across this NWT Kate Spade bag for only $8.49 at the thrift store! It is the Small Marcy WLRU5234 Dawn Place Ruffle Embroidered black/warm vellum bag. It was released in late 2018 for $119. Isn't it a beauty?!


----------



## katev

I picked up this handy, zip, nylon pouch at the thrift store for only 0.84 cents. It's nothing special but it is a nice shape and size to hold small items. 

Apparently the Turkish Airlines commissioned Furla to make these bags for them. They probably stuffed them with small personal items and gave them to First Class Passengers.


----------



## anthrosphere

whateve said:


> That bracelet is adorable! OMG, and that teapot! What great pieces! I'll have to go look to see what else they have.


Thank you! Definitely check it out, the collection is super cute in person!! Kate Spade knocked it out of the park. I wish I had money to buy everything!! I definitely plan on picking up the stacked teacups necklace once I have the funds. 


Eta: forgot to take a picture of the teapot bag with its lid open. Just in case anyone wants to see how the bag well... Opens.


----------



## Narnanz

katev said:


> I picked up this handy, zip, nylon pouch at the thrift store for only 0.84 cents. It's nothing special but it is a nice shape and size to hold small items.
> 
> Apparently the Turkish Airlines commissioned Furla to make these bags for them. They probably stuffed them with small personal items and gave them to First Class Passengers.
> 
> View attachment 5146224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146228


I got a Furla made for an airline toiletry bag as well...not reall leather...but a really well made item. Think for business class goodies on the flight. They are just perfect sizes to put your bits and bobs in your bag so they dont float around. I always look for them.

Edit...I did find for $3 one of their saffiano leather makeup bags....reaaly nice ro use...not that its carrying makeup at the moment


----------



## katev

Narnanz said:


> I got a Furla made for an airline toiletry bag as well...not reall leather...but a really well made item. Think for business class goodies on the flight. They are just perfect sizes to put your bits and bobs in your bag so they dont float around. I always look for them.
> 
> Edit...I did find for $3 one of their saffiano leather makeup bags....reaaly nice ro use...not that its carrying makeup at the moment



I often carry small zip and snap accessories, not only because they keep my bag organized but also because they make it easy to switch purses!


----------



## BeachBagGal

anthrosphere said:


> Some pieces from Kate Spade outlet's new Alice in Wonderland collection. THIS is how you do a Disney collection. Coach should seriously take notes.
> 
> I love the teapot bag so much. It holds a lot, is easy to open and is very comfortable. I fell in love with my bag so much i went to get the matching wallet and bracelet, too. No regrets. Thanks for letting me share.


Omg these are adorable!! I think I need the earrings! Lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

katev said:


> I've been thinking that I need a new cosmetic bag so I was thrilled when I came across this NWT Kate Spade bag for only $8.49 at the thrift store! It is the Small Marcy WLRU5234 Dawn Place Ruffle Embroidered black/warm vellum bag. It was released in late 2018 for $119. Isn't it a beauty?!
> 
> View attachment 5146216
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146217
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146218
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146219
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146221


Cute! What a steal!


----------



## holiday123

Hammitt Duke in skylight blue. Hard color to capture but I love it.


----------



## whateve

holiday123 said:


> Hammitt Duke in skylight blue. Hard color to capture but I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5148601
> View attachment 5148602


beautiful color! I've never seen Hammitt in blue.


----------



## holiday123

whateve said:


> beautiful color! I've never seen Hammitt in blue.


Thank you! When I saw this color come across my timeline I knew I had to have it.


----------



## amberquamme

Tory Burch Kira quilted Satchel in beeswax. My first TB retail purchase (have one outlet bag) I must say she it stunning!


----------



## soupsoup2018

anthrosphere said:


> Some pieces from Kate Spade outlet's new Alice in Wonderland collection. THIS is how you do a Disney collection. Coach should seriously take notes.
> 
> I love the teapot bag so much. It holds a lot, is easy to open and is very comfortable. I fell in love with my bag so much i went to get the matching wallet and bracelet, too. No regrets. Thanks for letting me share.



so cute!  i went to check out that collection because of your post/pics, and bought the teapot coin purse for a bag charm (clip it with a hangtag).


----------



## anthrosphere

soupsoup2018 said:


> so cute!  i went to check out that collection because of your post/pics, and bought the teapot coin purse for a bag charm (clip it with a hangtag).


thank you!! The coin purse is seriously the cutest! Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## soupsoup2018

teapot coin purse arrived already!!!    i wish coach shipped that fast!  





sorry, the 17 has the nice yellow to offset the black and white and bring out the yellow lemon, but may have to figure out a different way to hang it for that bag.


----------



## soupsoup2018

lol, beat chain fever accessorizing got me thinking, since I don't have a beat bag.  I found on sale this Kate Spade necklace that is actually really cute with the spade/heart design, and not as thick as a beat chain, so it goes great with a 17 or a 25!  (And, saves me from considering getting a beat bag, since they are too weirdly sized for me, too big or too small.)  The necklace is a cute multi-tasker!




and maybe it could work for the mini rogue bag charm too, whenever it arrives.


----------



## Speedster70

I have carried my Nasa Rogue for nearly 3 years straight on the daily until this week when this guy arrived. (Been hunting this bag in green for a decade and stumbled upon the silver and figured it was better than nothing)


----------



## Purselover86

amberquamme said:


> Tory Burch Kira quilted Satchel in beeswax. My first TB retail purchase (have one outlet bag) I must say she it stunning!


Beautiful I want the black one


----------



## Lee22

Mcm mini toni in poppy red


----------



## houseof999

Randomly discovered this Theory beauty:


----------



## soupsoup2018

stopped by the KSNY outlet during the weekend and found the ceramic teacup keychain charm.  so cute and can go with so many bags!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Randomly discovered this Theory beauty:
> View attachment 5187243



Love that color!


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Love that color!


I had a feeling you might!  It's so pretty!


----------



## JenJBS

Rosanna quilted leather tote bag by Stand Studio.


----------



## Iamminda

JenJBS said:


> Rosanna quilted leather tote bag by Stand Studio.
> 
> View attachment 5192853



Love this one Jen — so pretty and huggable!  Another great addition to your pretty purple collection


----------



## JenJBS

Iamminda said:


> Love this one Jen — so pretty and huggable!  Another great addition to your pretty purple collection



Thank you, Minda!    Yes, very huggable! So smooshy! Purple bags make me happy.


----------



## hachi29

Burberry haymarket reversible tote matched with coach bag charm


----------



## whateve

soupsoup2018 said:


> stopped by the KSNY outlet during the weekend and found the ceramic teacup keychain charm.  so cute and can go with so many bags!
> 
> View attachment 5187844


I got that one too! It's so cute!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

hachi29 said:


> Burberry haymarket reversible tote matched with coach bag charm


I have this bag too!  Love it!!


----------



## Lisa2007

All new to me…Tory Burch top handle clutch bag, Kate Spade pocket mirror and Kate Spade Penguin Coin Purse.


----------



## Lisa2007

Kate Spade Color blocked Rubix Crossbody.


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my new Marc Jacob's mini grind tote in almond multi


----------



## CoachMaven

Tory Burch soft Fleming in distressed black lamb skin. I got this during the Holiday Event as an early birthday gift. It’s love


----------



## Tygriss

Moving from one furry bag to another. Shearling Rogue tote to TelfarxUgg medium.


----------



## nadusha

The Artist said:


> I do love these!! Dooney and Bourke Florentine Satchels.....Ostrich and Dusty Blue!!!
> LOVE, LOVE the leather!!!!


Dooney and Bourke   is really great brand too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fossil Gigi


----------



## SEWDimples

Purchased this cute little Italian kisslock bag last year at TJ Maxx. Today, found it in my closet. Love the nickel/silver hardware abs leather interior. Must use it in the spring.


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> Purchased this cute little Italian kisslock bag last year at TJ Maxx. Today, found it in my closet. Love the nickel/silver hardware abs leather interior. Must use it in the spring.
> View attachment 5273056
> 
> View attachment 5273057
> 
> View attachment 5273058
> 
> View attachment 5273063
> 
> View attachment 5273064
> 
> View attachment 5273059
> 
> View attachment 5273060


Not bag related.. did your phone autocorrect  "and" to "abs"? I ask because it keeps happening when I text! Mildly annoying.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> Not bag related.. did your phone autocorrect  "and" to "abs"? I ask because it keeps happening when I text! Mildly annoying.


That happens to me too! 
But let's give @SEWDimples benefit of the doubt. Maybe she did mean to say abs?


----------



## houseof999

Sunshine mama said:


> That happens to me too!
> But let's give @SEWDimples benefit of the doubt. Maybe she did mean to say abs?



I hardly doubt she was referring to this but this is what I think of when I read silver/Nickel abs.


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> I hardly doubt she was referring to this but this is what I think of when I read silver/Nickel abs.
> View attachment 5273093


Omygosh that is hilarious!!!
Thanks for a great laugh. I really needed this!


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> Not bag related.. did your phone autocorrect  "and" to "abs"? I ask beca it keeps happening when I text! Mildly annoying.


YES!! It happens to me all the time and I get so annoyed.


----------



## houseof999

SEWDimples said:


> YES!! It happens to me all the time and I get so annoyed.


I just fixed it.  Type "And" and when the suggested Abs come up press down till this pops up and remove it.


----------



## houseof999

And then..  No Abs then! and then.. "No Abs then!"


----------



## SEWDimples

houseof999 said:


> I just fixed it.  Type "And" and when the suggested Abs come up press down till this pops up and remove it.
> View attachment 5273242


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

houseof999 said:


> I just fixed it.  Type "And" and when the suggested Abs come up press down till this pops up and remove it.
> View attachment 5273242


That takes too much work!


----------



## Lisa Kurnia

Tory Burch Gemini Link


----------



## Debbini

Marc Jacobs J link bag and Tory Burch McGraw Bucket Bag.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this new Kate Spade Marti large bucket bag in snow pea, it was a Christmas gift from my little boy


----------



## Lisa2007

One of my Christmas gifts…The Tory Burch Small Cleo Bag.


----------



## handbag*girl

MZ Wallace.


----------



## Lisa2007

MCM Mini Patricia Crossbody


----------



## Glttglam

My old wallet was getting too worn out. So, I just bought this Kate Spade Staci large carryall wristlet wallet in rose smoke multi


----------



## LaVisioneer

Fossil Camilla backpack/tote with some belated Halloween/day of the dead flare:


----------



## MKB0925

Glttglam said:


> Just got this new Kate Spade Marti large bucket bag in snow pea, it was a Christmas gift from my little boy


Love the color....I have this bag in Gingerbread and love it!


----------



## Glttglam

MKB0925 said:


> Love the color....I have this bag in Gingerbread and love it!


Thank you and congratulations on your bag as well I find it very convenient and lightweight to carry.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got a Kate Spade Marti bucket bag small in Niagara as a gift


----------



## SEWDimples

Glttglam said:


> Just got a Kate Spade Marti bucket bag small in Niagara as a gift


Very cute! I was eyeing this style.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Very cute! I was eyeing this style.


It's a great style. It keeps you organized like the Cashin Carry tote. What I like about the small Marti is that instead of a zipper for the middle section, it had a magnetic closure. That makes it so convenient for my phone.


----------



## Glttglam

SEWDimples said:


> Very cute! I was eyeing this style.





whateve said:


> It's a great style. It keeps you organized like the Cashin Carry tote. What I like about the small Marti is that instead of a zipper for the middle section, it had a magnetic closure. That makes it so convenient for my phone.



Thank you SEWDimples, I really like it I think whateve is right, the way the bag is laid out helps keep you organized.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Kate Spade Staci medium satchel as a gift  in the rose smoke multi color This is my first time having an exact matching wallet and purse This is also my first burgundy or mostly burgundy bag.


----------



## holiday123

When I saw this color Hammitt posted on Facebook I immediately went to the site to see if it was made in my favorite style "Duke." Well Hammitt didn't have it, but today at Dillard's I was in the Hammitt section and saw this color in a different style, looked down and there it was, Duke, 1 in stock and on clearance. Didn't have to think twice about buying it.


----------



## Lee22




----------



## SEWDimples

Lee22 said:


> View attachment 5337428


Beautiful!! I love the MCM embossed leather. Enjoy.


----------



## MKB0925

Tory Burch McGraw Hobo in Cider


----------



## Lee22

SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful!! I love the MCM embossed leather. Enjoy.


Thanks enjoying the red and now thinking about purchasing the black in the next size up


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Kate Spade Rory medium satchel in bright carnation as a gift


----------



## SEWDimples

Lee22 said:


> Thanks enjoying the red and now thinking about purchasing the black in the next size up


What's the name of this bag and wallet? I have the Klara large hobo.


----------



## Lee22

SEWDimples said:


> What's the name of this bag and wallet? I have the Klara large hobo.


It’s the new version of the MCM Klara hobo (no inside pockets though) and the wallet (well more of a zipper case to me) is also called MCM Klara wallet. There are three sizes now verses 2.
I also have 2 of the previous versions but in the medium size.


----------



## SEWDimples

Lee22 said:


> It’s the new version of the MCM Klara hobo (no inside pockets though) and the wallet (well more of a zipper case to me) is also called MCM Klara wallet. There are three sizes now verses 2.
> I also have 2 of the previous versions but in the medium size.


Cool. Thanks for info. Here’s my Klara and wallet.


----------



## Lee22

SEWDimples said:


> Cool. Thanks for info. Here’s my Klara and wallet.
> View attachment 5342787


What color is that? Can’t tell if its navy or charcoal…


----------



## TresGriffin

Got myself a LV Brazza Wallet in Monogram last week! A Valentine’s Day gift to myself. (Ordered on V-Day, but needed time to be delivered)


----------



## TresGriffin

This is the online photo, as it hasn't arrived yet, but I'm having this backpack made by Frank Clegg Leatherworks.  They're a company out of Massachusetts that does handmade leather goods. With the use of full-grain, aniline dyed leathers, their stuff reminds me of Coach products of old.  They're actually worth checking out.  I would say that this particular bag looks like the "lovechild" of an old Coach backpack and an LV Montsouris GM:
!


----------



## whateve

TresGriffin said:


> This is the online photo, as it hasn't arrived yet, but I'm having this backpack made by Frank Clegg Leatherworks.  They're a company out of Massachusetts that does handmade leather goods. With the use of full-grain, aniline dyed leathers, their stuff reminds me of Coach products of old.  They're actually worth checking out.  I would say that this particular bag looks like the "lovechild" of an old Coach backpack and an LV Montsouris GM:
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351639


I had a clutch from Frank Clegg years ago. The leather was amazing. It reminded me of vintage Coach. I didn't know they made things to order. Congratulations! It looks beautiful!


----------



## TresGriffin

whateve said:


> I had a clutch from Frank Clegg years ago. The leather was amazing. It reminded me of vintage Coach. I didn't know they made things to order. Congratulations! It looks beautiful!


I think they're running on a "MTO" basis temporarily, as this is normally a stock item.  Perhaps they're short-staffed or maybe they don't want a bunch of surplus inventory as to why they're doing it.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Kate Spade Mimi satchel in candied cherry, as a gift I will be using it for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## TresGriffin

TresGriffin said:


> This is the online photo, as it hasn't arrived yet, but I'm having this backpack made by Frank Clegg Leatherworks.  They're a company out of Massachusetts that does handmade leather goods. With the use of full-grain, aniline dyed leathers, their stuff reminds me of Coach products of old.  They're actually worth checking out.  I would say that this particular bag looks like the "lovechild" of an old Coach backpack and an LV Montsouris GM:
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351639


The aforementioned bag is here and I love it! It’s perfect for day trips and traveling. Looking forward to all the adventures I’ll be taking it on!


----------



## Suzanne B.

TresGriffin said:


> The aforementioned bag is here and I love it! It’s perfect for day trips and traveling. Looking forward to all the adventures I’ll be taking it on!
> View attachment 5357904


That's a great looking bag!


----------



## Riezky

To all of you who have posted this adorable little bag, I blame/thank you for this impulse purchase


----------



## whateve

Riezky said:


> To all of you who have posted this adorable little bag, I blame/thank you for this impulse purchase
> View attachment 5366345


Congratulations! I take the blame! I love the cute keychains you got too!


----------



## Riezky

whateve said:


> Congratulations! I take the blame! I love the cute keychains you got too!


I have a bill with your name on it!!  Lol, thank you! I heard myself squeak like a complete weirdo when I saw those keychains, haha


----------



## JenJBS

Riezky said:


> To all of you who have posted this adorable little bag, I blame/thank you for this impulse purchase
> View attachment 5366345



Congratulations!   So beautiful!  Your charms are adorable!


----------



## Riezky

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!   So beautiful!  Your charms are adorable!


Blessings from the purple queen!!  Haha, thank youu


----------



## Satcheldoll

Took a leap and ordered this Balenciaga Neo Classic Mini in dark grey.


----------



## whateve

Satcheldoll said:


> Took a leap and ordered this Balenciaga Neo Classic Mini in dark grey.


That's cute!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Tory Burch Emerson small top zip tote in Samba as a gift


----------



## Satcheldoll

whateve said:


> That's cute!


Thank you! It’s my first and most likely my only one lol


----------



## whateve

Satcheldoll said:


> Thank you! It’s my first and most likely my only one lol


I have 4 Balenciaga bags I bought on the resale market. Once you start, it's hard to stop!


----------



## Narnanz

Satcheldoll said:


> Thank you! It’s my first and most likely my only one lol


I thought that as well...get a First in Raisin for my birthday...now I have two citys and a bowler bag...all preloved....I fell heavily


----------



## whateve

whateve said:


> I have 4 Balenciaga bags I bought on the resale market. Once you start, it's hard to stop!


Oops. make that 5! I forgot the one that started it all - I found it in a Goodwill for $40!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Oops. make that 5! I forgot the one that started it all - I found it in a Goodwill for $40!


Always astounds me that one......just like @Raven3766 finding a Kelly at the thrift.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Always astounds me that one......just like @Raven3766 finding a Kelly at the thrift.


Not quite as good!


----------



## Satcheldoll

whateve said:


> I have 4 Balenciaga bags I bought on the resale market. Once you start, it's hard to stop!





Narnanz said:


> I thought that as well...get a First in Raisin for my birthday...now I have two citys and a bowler bag...all preloved....I fell heavily


That’s what I’m afraid of doing! I tried to be patient but could not find this color preloved, so I treated myself. I was thinking about looking for more fun colors on the secondary market.


----------



## JVSXOXO

I’ve been on a Coach kick for the past 4 years but this year I’m switching things up. I recently purchased this RM Edie Top Handle Satchel and have this Tori Burch Quilted Kira on the way as my Mother’s Day gift!


----------



## jessica.berman

After seeing a great review video on YouTube, I impulse bought two leather Marc Jacobs Mini Traveler Totes.  I added the feet to them myself because that's all they were missing!  True Red and Black.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Wanted to post an updated picture now that my Kira bag arrived  I also ended up ordering a Tory Burch wallet but I haven't unboxed it yet.




And I got some new sunglasses! I came across these foldable Wayfarers when I was watching bag review videos and had to have a pair since I don't like bulky glasses cases taking up space in my bag. They are perfect!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Kate Spade Staci dome backpack in melon ball as a gift


----------



## hachi29

Bought Longchamp City in the color Sand.

reminded me of LV Epi Leather


----------



## soupsoup2018

Couldn't resist picking up the KSNY pineapple charm when I had to return items to outlet.  So cute!


----------



## SEWDimples

Satcheldoll said:


> Took a leap and ordered this Balenciaga Neo Classic Mini in dark grey.


So cute. Love the color.


----------



## SEWDimples

Love bag charms and think these Disney Mickey Mouse charms are so cute.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

My Polène bag in taupe


----------



## JVSXOXO

It was love at first sight!


----------



## Caspin22

My most recent non Coach bag purchases have been Gucci, Chanel, and YSL:



Gucci Ophidia tote


Small Deauville


YSL Medium Niki


YSL Medium Puffer


YSL Zip around wallet


----------



## Narnanz

New to me Mullberry Blossom tote in this fabulous blue.


----------



## Suzanne B.

Narnanz said:


> New to me Mullberry Blossom tote in this fabulous blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427603


Love the bag and the gorgeous blue too!


----------



## Caspin22

Narnanz said:


> New to me Mullberry Blossom tote in this fabulous blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427603



That is a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## SEWDimples

athousandmhiles24 said:


> My Polène bag in taupe


Love Polène taupe. Looking for another Polène bag in that color.


JVSXOXO said:


> It was love at first sight!
> View attachment 5426673


Congrats! TB Lee Radziwill bags are beautiful. 


Caspin22 said:


> My most recent non Coach bag purchases have been Gucci, Chanel, and YSL:
> 
> View attachment 5427496
> 
> Gucci Ophidia tote
> View attachment 5427497
> 
> Small Deauville
> View attachment 5427498
> 
> YSL Medium Niki
> View attachment 5427499
> 
> YSL Medium Puffer
> View attachment 5427500
> 
> YSL Zip around wallet


Awesome haul! YSL bags are gorgeous.


Narnanz said:


> New to me Mullberry Blossom tote in this fabulous blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5427603


Beautiful color!


----------



## Caspin22

SEWDimples said:


> Awesome haul! YSL bags are gorgeous.



Thank you - YSL has sort of become my new obsession.  I went through a similar phase with LV back in 2016-2017.


----------



## whateve

kate spade meringue small crossbody. It's made of the softest nappa leather.


----------



## Caspin22

whateve said:


> kate spade meringue small crossbody. It's made of the softest nappa leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431036
> View attachment 5431037



Ooh, that looks yummy and squishy!


----------



## whateve

Caspin22 said:


> Ooh, that looks yummy and squishy!


Thanks! It is!


----------



## PurseUOut

whateve said:


> kate spade meringue small crossbody. It's made of the softest nappa leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431036
> View attachment 5431037



That is so cute wish it came in a bigger size


----------



## whateve

PurseUOut said:


> That is so cute wish it came in a bigger size


Thanks! It holds more than it appears. Maybe if it is popular, they'll make a larger size.


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> kate spade meringue small crossbody. It's made of the softest nappa leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431036
> View attachment 5431037


Very pretty. I saw this bag IRL at KS boutique. It is so so soft. Enjoy.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Very pretty. I saw this bag IRL at KS boutique. It is so so soft. Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 5438085


Thanks! It is!


----------



## Suzanne B.

whateve said:


> Thanks! It holds more than it appears. Maybe if it is popular, they'll make a larger size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431653


That is adorable!


----------



## whateve

Suzanne B. said:


> That is adorable!


Thanks! I love it!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Disney x Kate Spade Minnie Mouse backpack as a gift. It's my first Disney bag in any brand


----------



## houseof999

RM micro Bedford zip satchel.  Super cute and lightweight.


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> RM micro Bedford zip satchel.  Super cute and lightweight.
> View attachment 5577753



Gorgeous!


----------



## Fashionphile718

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Disney x Kate Spade Minnie Mouse backpack as a gift. It's my first Disney bag in any brand


So pretty!


----------



## Fashionphile718

SEWDimples said:


> Love bag charms and think these Disney Mickey Mouse charms are so cute.
> View attachment 5421728
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421729
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421730


These are adorable!


----------



## Fashionphile718

jessica.berman said:


> After seeing a great review video on YouTube, I impulse bought two leather Marc Jacobs Mini Traveler Totes.  I added the feet to them myself because that's all they were missing!  True Red and Black.


These are my fave! The feet look amazing!


----------



## Fashionphile718

Satcheldoll said:


> Took a leap and ordered this Balenciaga Neo Classic Mini in dark grey.


Gorgeous


----------



## Satcheldoll

Fashionphile718 said:


> Gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## Lisa2007

Marc Jacobs Bucket Bag


----------



## Lisa2007

The MCM Small Tracy Crossbody


----------



## Lee22

MCM Bucket with Halloween Bear 
Witch


----------



## Lisa2007

Lee22 said:


> MCM Bucket with Halloween Bear
> Witch
> View attachment 5596752


Your Halloween Bear is adorable! I really like my MCM Drawstring Bucket Bag.


----------



## Lee22

Lisa2007 said:


> Your Halloween Bear is adorable! I really like my MCM Drawstring Bucket Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596795


Thanks & Twins on the bag . My favorite color combination so couldn’t resist - very structured & sturdy. Enjoy!


----------



## Lisa2007

Lee22 said:


> Thanks & Twins on the bag . My favorite color combination so couldn’t resist - very structured & sturdy. Enjoy!


Thanks, Lee22…I hope you enjoy your bag as well!


----------



## Lisa2007

I am not a huge Michael Kors fan…however I love navy bags and couldn’t pass up on The Mirella Tote…


----------



## sagg99

I saw this bag at Von Maur in Georgia, I love the color made by Hammitt leather exterior, and suede interior.  Lifetime guarantee on the hardware


----------



## nyeredzi

sagg99 said:


> I saw this bag at Von Maur in Georgia, I love the color made by Hammitt leather exterior, and suede interior.  Lifetime guarantee on the hardware
> 
> View attachment 5603964


Oh, I was really looking at Hammit bags for a while. This is the Daniel Medium? If so, that's also the style and size I was looking at too. Really lovely. I'm just now noticing with your pic that it has an infinity strap on the leather. I'd be interested in hearing how that wears over time. Really pretty bag, looks comfortable too, like an easy carry.


----------



## sagg99

Opera Boldrini Selleria leather shoulder bag​


----------



## CoachMaven

So I finally made the move and got a LV!


----------



## Iamminda

CoachMaven said:


> So I finally made the move and got a LV!
> 
> View attachment 5618306



The Melie is a great hobo — congrats and enjoy


----------



## CoachMaven

Iamminda said:


> The Melie is a great hobo — congrats and enjoy


Thank you, I’m really loving it so far!


----------



## n4n6906

Dipping my toes into the TB Lee Radziwill world for a moment.


----------



## Roro

I’ve always loved the Rebecca Minkoff Nikki. The size, the colors, the hardware were all perfect to me. I’ve probably bought and sold about ten or more since Coach stays number one in my heart. My latest Nikki, in red with silver hardware. A true puddle.


----------



## JenJBS

Roro said:


> I’ve always loved the Rebecca Minkoff Nikki. The size, the colors, the hardware were all perfect to me. I’ve probably bought and sold about ten or more since Coach stays number one in my heart. My latest Nikki, in red with silver hardware. A true puddle.
> 
> View attachment 5626445



What a showstopper!


----------



## Sunshine mama

You may get shocked by this one!


----------



## HannaS1001

Marc Jacobs and Hammitt


----------



## Sunshine mama

A red bag from Kooples. Emily


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> You may get shocked by this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627269



Love this one — I know you love your Papillons so not too shocked by this choice .  I wished I had gotten a Coach one.

Also love your new Emily — another beautiful giant bag!


----------



## Punkkitten

I had wanted one of these SO badly about 15 years ago but could not afford it.
Hayden Harnett Lorca with its tassel.  20 bucks on ebay.  It's my stand in for a Balenciaga in Caramel


----------



## houseof999

Got me a little parrot from Tod's.   a little too big for my Rogue 17 to use with though


----------



## HannaS1001

Hammitt limited edition 2022


----------



## houseof999

Also this super summery LDT bag from Dillard's.


----------



## nyeredzi

HannaS1001 said:


> Hammitt limited edition 2022
> 
> View attachment 5648940


Very nice. I love the Hammitt Daniel bags


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Also this super summery LDT bag from Dillard's.
> View attachment 5649160



What a fun bag!


----------



## houseof999

Another fun one for me:


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Another fun one for me:
> View attachment 5657534



Very fun bag! Enjoy!


----------

